# FastPass+ Basic Info, Suggested Priorities, And Strategies--Part II



## mesaboy2

*Information in the first two posts is no longer being maintained.  This thread contains the latest information.*

*Introduction*

This thread is intended to contain answers and information regarding the most commonly-asked questions about the FastPass+ (FP+) system in place at Walt Disney World.  The first two posts do not attempt to address the more complex situations (including split stays, special kinds of tickets, parties where guests are split between onsite and offsite, etc.), though dialogue in the thread regarding these situations is welcome.

This thread is routinely updated to reflect changes over time of FP+ policy, attraction selections, and suggested priorities.  The intention is to make all of the most important information available here in this one post, so that it is not necessary to read this entire thread for it to be useful.

*My Disney Experience (MDX) Requirements*

Before your first FastPass+ can be scheduled, two basic requirements must be met:

A guest must have an account created in MDX using a valid email address, and
A guest must have valid ticket media linked to this account.  In most situations, ticket vouchers (including those for Annual Passes) can be linked as well as tickets from third-party resellers such as Undercover Tourist.
*FastPass+ Guidelines*

All points in this section are subject to change.

*General*


FP+ is included free with admission.
MagicBands are not required to use FP+, any recently-issued ticket media will work also.  MagicBands are automatically issued to onsite resort guests and AP holders.  All other guests can purchase MagicBands if desired at any number of in-park locations or at various websites.
All guests entering an attraction's FP+ queue must have a valid FP+ for that attraction, including all character-based attractions such as Meet and Greets (M&Gs).  The only exceptions to this are small children under 3yo, who need no FP+ for any attraction.
Guests may preselect 3 FP+ for any day.  All 3 must be in the same park but for different attractions.
For Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom only, any 3 attractions are selectable for FP+.
For Epcot and Hollywood Studios, a tiering system is in place and there are restrictions regarding which attraction combinations can be preselected.  Tiering is explained fully in the section immediately after the priority list later in Post #2.
FP+ return windows for non-show-type attractions are 60 minutes long.  The MDX FP+ system allows a grace period of 5 minutes before and 15 minutes after the return window, but guests are advised against relying on the grace period.  Park Operations has the ability to disable the grace period depending on the situation.
The FP+ return windows cannot overlap.
FP+ can be scheduled during the entirety of regular park hours, including the first and last hours of operation.
FP+ cannot be scheduled during EMHs.
FP+ cannot be scheduled during hard-ticket party events such as Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party, Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, Night of Joy, or Villains Unleashed.  However, party tickets can be used for scheduling FP+ during the typical 3-hour "grace period" from 4:00p to 7:00p usually associated with these events.  FPs with windows extending later than 6:30p may be denied or cancelled.  These FPs are not "extra" and on top of 3 other prebooked FPs that a guest may already have scheduled that day using a regular park ticket--the maximum of 3 FPs in any one day still applies.
FP+ works the same way as Legacy FP with regard to child swap/rider swap/rider switch policies.
Children under 3yo do not need FP+ and can accompany an adult with FP+ into any FP+ queue.  If named on an onsite reservation, the child will receive a complimentary MagicBand but for FP+ purposes it is nonfunctional.
All Legacy FP kiosks in WDW were removed in January 2014.
All preselected FP+ are subject to availability.
*Booking Windows and Scheduling*


The prebooking window currently opens at 12:00a (midnight) Eastern Time on all days, irrespective of park hours.  (This has not always been the case--more information and a dedicated thread to this subject can be found here:  FastPass+ Expected 1:00a Booking Openings.)
Onsite guests (which includes those staying at the Swan and Dolphin but not at Shades of Green nor any Downtown Disney-area hotels) can prebook attractions up to 60 days in advance of the beginning of an on-site stay and for their entire trip.  In other words, at 60 days before a check-in date one can make FP+ selections for the entire trip--up to 14 days.  This can be done via the MDE/MDX website or app.  FP+ can be prebooked for the number of days equal to the guests linked ticket.
*For onsite guests with a room/ticket package, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark.  Before this point, it is common for various members and/or their tickets to not appear on the MDX account.  The entire traveling party and their tickets will appear at the 60-day mark in almost all cases.  It is generally not possible to practice booking FP+s beforehand in this situation.*
*For onsite guests without a package (room-only), the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark, assuming valid tickets are attached to the account.  Before this point only a 30-day window (beginning at the current day) will be active, again assuming valid tickets are attached to the account.  It is possible to practice booking FP+s using this 30-day window.*
If the number of onsite resort days booked exceeds the number of ticket days in an MDX account, the prebooked FP+s can be scheduled on nonconsecutive days.
Annual Pass (AP) holders can prebook attractions up to 60 days in advance of the beginning of an onsite stay, for a maximum of 7 days or the length of the onsite stay--whichever is greater.  As with above, FP+ selections can be made for the entire length of stay.
AP holders without an onsite reservation can book up to 30 days in advance, for a maximum of 7 days.  Once one of those 7 days passes or is used, an additional day of FP+ can be prebooked, ad infinitum.  This can be done via the MDX website or app, and can be done with AP vouchers as well.
All other guests can prebook FP+ attractions no more than 30 days in advance, for the number of days on their linked ticket in MDX, and can use either the MDX website or app to do so.  Unlike onsite guests, it is not possible to book beyond the 30-day mark.  The only exception to this is if an offsite guest is linked to or listed on an onsite guest's MDX reservation--then that guest is also eligible for the 60-day window (booked by the onsite guest).
There is no evidence that different pools of FP+s are maintained for different types of guests and their various booking windows.  In other words, the full slate of FP+s available for any particular attraction are released at the same time, some 70+ days in advance, and none are saved for offsite guests or those who wait until they arrive in the park.

Once the group's initial 3 FP+ attractions are selected for each day, only then can they be edited for each individual in a group to different times and/or attractions.
*It is highly recommended to not cancel 1 or 2 FPs on any particular day.  If you change your mind after cancelling, you will need to cancel all FPs for that day (and risk losing them) or contact Disney IT to get the cancelled FP slots back.*
All guests may use FP+ kiosks located in each park.  The kiosks can be used to schedule FP+ only for attractions in that same park and on that same day.  Return windows can be noted by taking a picture of the selections on the kiosk's screen or making pen-and-ink notes.
*Additional/Same-Day FP+*


One additional FP+ can be selected per guest, subject to availability, at an in-park kiosk once the 3 prebooked ones are used or expire.  When that FP+ is used, another FP+ can be scheduled and used (and so on).
The kiosks access a guests account by recognizing either a guests MagicBand or any recently-issued, valid ticket media that includes an RFID chip.
The kiosks only allow FP+ for attractions in the current park.  If park-hopping, you must wait to schedule additional FP+ until you arrive at a kiosk in the other park.  To schedule FP+ in a different park, all 3 prebooked FP+s must be used or expire once the first is used.  It may be possible to convince certain CMs to do this for you from another park, and there are numerous reports that CMs at onsite resorts' concierge desks can do this as well.
Additional FP+ can only be selected at a kiosk and not via the MDX website or app.
Only one person in a party is necessary at the kiosk to schedule additional FP+.
Once an additional FP+ has been added at a kiosk, the MDX system can be used to modify the FP+.
Additional day-of FP+s are not subject to tiering limitations.
Additional day-of FP+s can be chosen to repeat FP+ attractions.
If an FP+ return window has passed without being used, that FP+ can be rescheduled to later in the day (subject to availability).
All scheduled FP+s can be modified on either the MDX system or at a kiosk.
Continued in next post....


----------



## mesaboy2

*FastPass+ Attraction Priorities*

My take, for what it's worth, on priorities for those attractions that offer FP+.  Generally speaking, it is rare for any FP wait at any normally-operating attraction to exceed 15-20 minutes.  This includes the currently super-popular ones such as the Anna & Elsa M&G and the Seven Dwarves Mine Train.

These rankings are based on my experience with all WDW attractions and familiarity with each one's popularity and capacity.  These rankings are only meant to be an objective list of which FP+ selections have the potential to save the most guests the most time under most conditions.  They do not reflect my own preferences with regard to "favorites", and do not attempt to reconcile all the different preferences any particular guest may have.

*A/B/C Ranking System (unrelated to Tiering)*

*A* - Using FP+ here will usually save the most time as compared to the attraction's average standby wait.
*B* - Using FP+ here will usually save some time as compared to the attraction's average standby wait.
*C* - Using FP+ here will usually save little time as compared to the attraction's average standby wait.

_Attractions listed within the same priority class are in alphabetical order and not meant to suggest priority within the class._

*FastPass+ Attraction List With Suggested Priorities*

*MAGIC KINGDOM*

*A* - Big Thunder Mountain Railroad
*A* - Meet Anna and Elsa at Princess Fairytale Hall
*A* - Peter Pan's Flight
*A* - Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
*A* - Space Mountain
*A* - Splash Mountain
*B* - Buzz Lightyear Space Ranger Spin
*B* - Enchanted Tales With Belle
*B* - Festival of Fantasy Parade (Reserved Area--Town Square Flagpole)
*B* - Haunted Mansion
*B* - Jungle Cruise
*B* - Main Street Electrical Parade (Reserved Area--Town Square Flagpole)
*B* - Meet Ariel at her Grotto
*B* - Meet Cinderella and Rapunzel at Princess Fairytale Hall
*B* - Meet Mickey Mouse at Town Square Theater
*B* - Meet Tinker Bell at Town Square Theater
*B* - Pirates of the Caribbean
*B* - The Barnstormer
*B* - The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
*B* - Tomorrowland Speedway
*B* - Under the Sea - Journey of the Little Mermaid
*C* - Dumbo the Flying Elephant
*C* - it's a small world
*C* - Mad Tea Party
*C* - Mickey's PhilharMagic
*C* - Monsters, Inc. Laugh Floor
*C* - The Magic Carpets of Aladdin
*C* - Wishes (Reserved Area--Main Street Plaza Gardens) (no availability beyond 4/19, reason unclear)

*EPCOT (Tiering)*

*A* - *Soarin'* (closed for refurbishment, reopening Summer 2016)
*A* - *Test Track *(Single Rider also available)
*B* - *Mission: Space*
*B* - Spaceship Earth
*B* - Turtle Talk With Crush
*C* - Disney & Pixar Short Film Festival
*C* - *IllumiNations: Reflections of Earth *(Reserved Area--World Showcase Plaza)
*C* - Journey Into Imagination With Figment
*C* - *Living with the Land
C* - Meet Disney Pals at the Epcot Character Spot
*C* - The Seas with Nemo & Friends
_Coming Spring 2016 and assumed to be FP (no opening date, suggested priority, nor Group/Tier known):_
- Frozen Ever After
- Meet Anna and Elsa

*HOLLYWOOD STUDIOS (Tiering)*

*A* - *Rock 'n' Roller Coaster *(Single Rider also available)
*A* - *Toy Story Midway Mania
A* - Twilight Zone Tower of Terror
*B* - For the First Time in Forever: A "Frozen" Sing-Along Celebration (Priority Access)
*B* - Star Tours
*B* - *The Great Movie Ride
C* - *Beauty and the Beast - Live on Stage *(Reserved Area)
*C* - Disney Junior - Live on Stage (Reserved Area--center-front section, poor viewing, click here for POV)
*C* - *Fantasmic *(Reserved Area--left-front section)
*C* - Indiana Jones Epic Stunt Spectacular (Priority Access)
*C* - Lights, Motors, Action! Extreme Stunt Show (Priority Access)
*C* - Muppet Vision 3D
*C* - Voyage of the Little Mermaid (Priority Access)

*ANIMAL KINGDOM*

*A* - Expedition Everest (Single Rider also available)
*A* - Kali River Rapids
*A* - Kilimanjaro Safaris
*B* - DINOSAUR
*B* - Festival of the Lion King (Priority Access)
*B* - Finding Nemo (Priority Access)
*B* - Primeval Whirl
*C* - Flights Of Wonder (no availability beyond 4/19, reason unclear)
*C* - It's Tough to be a Bug
*C* - Meet Favorite Disney Pals at Adventurers Outpost

*Parks With FP+ Tiering*

In Epcot and Hollywood Studios only, FP+ attractions are divided into two groups.  Guests are able to make 1 selection from Group 1, and 2 selections from Group 2.  When prebooking FP+ attractions, this is the *only* combination of attractions that the system will allow--1 from Group 1 and 2 from Group 2.  The list above uses the following scheme (applying to the attraction's name) to identify FP+ attractions in Group 1 and Group 2:


*Attraction X* - indicates a Group 1 attraction.
Attraction Y - indicates a Group 2 attraction.
*Attractions With Scheduled Times*


Reserved Area - Indicates an exclusive section for use by guests with FP+.  This type of FP+ has moderate value in terms of saving time while securing preferred viewing.
Priority Access - Indicates guests with FP+ are allowed into the general show area before or at the same time (via a separate queue) as standby guests.  This type of access has little value in terms of saving time or securing preferred viewing.
*Using the MDX System To Schedule FastPass+ Attractions*

Rather than attempt to write something here myself, I will just refer to the first post in the following thread, by EasyWDW poster *Micah008*, that is the best resource I have found for how to actually use the MDX system to schedule FP+s.

New Examples Of Booking And Modifying FP+

*FastPass+ Availability*


The Anna/Elsa M&G in Magic Kingdom is by far the most difficult FP+ to get.  Onsite guests with longer stays have the best chance of acquiring them, but even then can still be shut out.  For those onsite guests who want them, the best chance of getting them is by booking them as soon as your window opens at 12:00a ET and starting your FP+ selections immediately for the days at the end of your trip, working backwards.  They disappear very quickly.  All other guests are advised to check as soon as possible (at the 30-day mark) and as often as possible, and consider splitting your group into smaller parties to maximize chances of finding an available FP+.
Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, Wishes, Main Street Electrical Parade, and Festival Of Fantasy parade (all in Magic Kingdom) and Toy Story Mania (in Hollywood Studios) can be difficult to get as well, depending on several factors.  Since the inception of FP+, all of these attractions have become somewhat easier to get FP+ for.
Most other WDW attractions show a wide range of availability for FP+ attractions even just a few days prior to use, including Soarin', Test Track, Expedition Everest, and the three Mountains in Magic Kingdom.
Same-day FP+ availability for most headliners, particularly outside of Magic Kingdom, is typically low and approaches nonexistent as choices for 4th FP+s since several hours must pass until guests are eligible for 4th FP+s.
*This website (based in the UK) shows attraction availability, based on a party of 4, for the next 4 months for some of the most in-demand attractions at WDW:  The DIBB FastPass+ Attraction Availability.  This information is updated every 30 minutes.*
*General Strategies*


Prebooking FP+ attractions is always advised, at any time of year and in all crowd conditions.  Arguments about preplanning aside, the sooner FP+s are booked the wider the range of options (preferred attractions at preferred times) that will be available.
One of the most frequently-asked questions is what time of day is best to schedule FP+.  My answer depends on if you want a few quality FP+s or if you want more regular FP+s. By quality FP+s I mean the ones that save the most time. Crowds tend to be heaviest in the afternoon, so picking 3 FP+ in the afternoon is not a bad strategy--however this means you cant schedule more FP+s until later in the day, when availability becomes lower. The opposite strategy is to schedule your 3 FP+ early in the morning--when crowds are relatively light, waits relatively short, and FP+s relatively useless--so that you can start getting more FP+s earlier in the day.  There is no right answer.
When park-hopping, the best strategy is often to make FP+ selections in the second park each day.  Again though, there is no right answer and it is up to each individual which approach fits their touring style best.
For obvious reasons, the value of FP+ for nighttime shows such as MSEP, Wishes, IllumiNations, and Fantasmic decreases greatly if more than 3 FP+ are desired on any given day. Other than perhaps MSEP, I have not given much value to these types of FP+ anyway.
Consider using Single Rider--especially at Test Track (Epcot) and Rock 'n' Roller Coaster (Hollywood Studios) where tiering is in place and it is more difficult to use FP+ for headliners.
While technically nontransferable, in practice there is no issue with using the MagicBand of others in your party to access their FP+.


----------



## Cyrano

mesaboy2's new thread


----------



## LMO429

Just saw there was a new thread.  The previous thread was extremely helpful I had my 60 day window open last night.

Logged in at midnight. Wanted 7DMT for thurs nov 6 and it was full already! But I was able to get it for nov 8 instead so not a total fail.

A&e was filled I noticed as well on nov 6 but I did not want it.

No maelstrom available at all so the refurb rumors probably true.

It was pretty painless no glitches was done In like 20 mins.


----------



## RooRach0906

FP+/ baby swap how does it work? Would we all need the fastpass+ or could 3 of us have it then Me and my 4 year old who is not tall enough have a FP+ to do something else and then go and switch? or does it not work at all?

Currently we all including the 4 year old have FP+ for 40 inch rides she was right below when I made them and she has grown but I dunno if they will consider her right on the line or below so I am trying to get an idea of what I might need to do this trip. TIA!!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Good to see continuation of helpful thread, mesa.


----------



## mesaboy2

From Part I:



> If this has been answered already, please forgive me. There are way too many pages to find it!!!
> 
> DW and I are going to MNSSHP for the first time in a couple of weeks. *We would like to get FPs for Haunted Mansion for around 8pm.* We have our party tickets linked to MDE. However, when I go to select the FPs for Haunted Mansion, it only gives me time while the park is open during normal operating hours. How do I get it to show me times during MNSSHP?



This question is answered in the OP (of both parts). I reorganized its structure in the hopes that answers to questions like this are now a little easier to find.


----------



## JeJecm

If I have a fast pass for ToT but don't want to do it can I switch my band with my daughter so she can use it


----------



## mesaboy2

JeJecm said:


> If I have a fast pass for ToT but don't want to do it can I switch my band with my daughter so she can use it



Yep.


----------



## phabric

Signing up for this thread.


----------



## Cluelyss

So I know I can schedule FP+ on my MNSSHP ticket. Originally we had been planning to go to MK in the morning, so I have 2 FP scheduled before lunch and then an A&E from 3:40-4:40. Now we are contemplating HS in the morning. I know I cannot schedule FP+ at HS if I want to keep A&E and be able to use it on my party ticket. But am I going to screw anything up by entering HS that morning on a non-hopper park pass? Just want to make sure, as this is obviously the most important FP we have scheduled!!! TIA!!!


----------



## mnmsoccermom

subscribing


----------



## mnmsoccermom

I originally had a fast pass for the Festival of Fantasy parade.  I decided to change the day we are going to go to the MK.  When I tried to make a fast pass for the parade on the new day, there weren't any available.  I panicked and tried to go back to the original day we were going to MK and get my fast pass for the parade on that day, only to find that it was no longer available.  HELP!!!  Am I just out of luck or should I keep checking my MDE to see if one becomes available?  Are the odds stacked against me on that one?  I'm so bummed.


----------



## mesaboy2

Cluelyss said:


> So I know I can schedule FP+ on my MNSSHP ticket. Originally we had been planning to go to MK in the morning, so I have 2 FP scheduled before lunch and then an A&E from 3:40-4:40. Now we are contemplating HS in the morning. I know I cannot schedule FP+ at HS if I want to keep A&E and be able to use it on my party ticket. But *am I going to screw anything up by entering HS that morning on a non-hopper park pass*? Just want to make sure, as this is obviously the most important FP we have scheduled!!! TIA!!!



I don't think that will mess anything up, but I wish I could tell you that with 100% confidence.  Good luck, and by the way thanks for being a helpful contributor to these threads.


----------



## KenDoll

We got all morning FP's booked for our 7 day trip... We like to be up at RD and in the parks take a break during the middle of the day of rest, pool, and lunch and we hit the parks again late afternoonish for night time. We find the best luck with wait times and ease of crowds that way. I am just wondering after our morning fastpasses are done, on our way to our hotel could I go alone to our scheduled night time park and head to a kiosk without my party with me in that park to make our 4th fastpass or do they need to gonthru the turnstiles as well?


----------



## slzer0

Ten days out.. 
My computer died. Anyone have experience booking FP+ from a phone? I plan to log in right as the window opens.


----------



## patrickpiteo

slzer0 said:


> Ten days out.. My computer died. Anyone have experience booking FP+ from a phone? I plan to log in right as the window opens.



I do it all the time you should be fine using the app.


----------



## traciruns

Sorry if this seems like a silly question or if it has already been answered but I just wanted clarification on something.   I understand that you only get 3 FP+s per day and that there aren't FP+s  associated with the parties per se, but when you say that you can book them from 4-7 during a hard ticket event, does this mean that the system sees it as a separate day from your other park(s)? For example, if we book 3 FPs for AK in the morning, can 3 more be booked on the MVMCP ticket from 4-7 since it is a separate fee? Or no dice since it is the same day? TIA!


----------



## slzer0

patrickpiteo said:
			
		

> I do it all the time you should be fine using the app.



So not the website. Use the MDE app?


----------



## mesaboy2

traciruns said:


> Sorry if this seems like a silly question or if it has already been answered but I just wanted clarification on something.   I understand that you only get 3 FP+s per day and that there aren't FP+s  associated with the parties per se, but when you say that you can book them from 4-7 during a hard ticket event, does this mean that the system sees it as a separate day from your other park(s)? For example, if we book 3 FPs for AK in the morning, can 3 more be booked on the MVMCP ticket from 4-7 since it is a separate fee? Or no dice since it is the same day? TIA!



No dice, same day.  Sorry.


----------



## traciruns

Thanks! That's what I figured but wondered since it was an actual separate ticket and not a park hopper.  I appreciate this awesome resource you've created, MesaBoy.  We hit 60 days in less than 2 weeks and I'm using your suggestions to help our selections.


----------



## Cluelyss

mesaboy2 said:


> I don't think that will mess anything up, but I wish I could tell you that with 100% confidence.  Good luck, and by the way thanks for being a helpful contributor to these threads.


Thanks for the honest answer .... We may not risk it. Appreciate all you do to keep this thread running. It's a wonderful resource. Happy to help where I can.


----------



## sweepy109

If you plan on doing AK in the morning and then MK for the party, you could forgo AK fastpasses and just book MK 4-7, correct?


----------



## mesaboy2

sweepy109 said:


> If you plan on doing AK in the morning and then MK for the party, you could forgo AK fastpasses and just book MK 4-7, correct?



Sure.


----------



## sweepy109

Thank you!


----------



## Cluelyss

slzer0 said:


> So not the website. Use the MDE app?


I use the website from my phone all the times as well. Website is easier for scheduling your initial selections, app easier for making changes.


----------



## WuvEeyore

Has anyone attempted this?  If you use your 3:30-4:30 fastpass at 3:45, can you move your 4:30-5:30 fastpass to an earlier one, like 4:00-5:00?  Subject to availability of course.


----------



## cel_disney

WuvEeyore said:


> Has anyone attempted this?  If you use your 3:30-4:30 fastpass at 3:45, can you move your 4:30-5:30 fastpass to an earlier one, like 4:00-5:00?  Subject to availability of course.



I haven't done this yet myself, but others report that as soon as you have checked in at the Mickey reader, you can begin moving your next FP time earlier (subject to availability).


----------



## orion2185

We tried to keep up and follow the old thread. Life gets in the way so it's hard to stay current with all the info

Sorry if this has been discussed before. 

But what is the best attack plan for actually booking your fastpass+ reservations?
Should you go into your booking window MDE account knowing what times and attractions you want to book?
Or just a list of each days priorities and take the times Disney gives you and change around later?

Based in booking our WDW dining and now DCL actives and so forth
During the time it takes you to book one thing....your next time sells out in that time you spent booking the other thing

Not sure if fastpass reservations are like this. As we have never made them under the new system. 

Obviously one would think you start with the absolute must dos and work backwards. 
Just uncertain how picky with times and so forth when your booking window opens. Or,if we can get away with picking the attractions we want (at whatever time give)
And then amending times etc after booking fastpass for every day during your trip. 
That way at least you get all the attractions you want and don't miss out.just might not be at your preferred time. Unless you can change this later

Thanks.


----------



## WuvEeyore

cel_disney said:


> I haven't done this yet myself, but others report that as soon as you have checked in at the Mickey reader, you can begin moving your next FP time earlier (subject to availability).




Awesome!! Thanks!!


----------



## poohmickey

orion2185 said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed before.
> 
> But what is the best attack plan for actually booking your fastpass+ reservations?
> Should you go into your booking window MDE account knowing what times and attractions you want to book?
> Or just a list of each days priorities and take the times Disney gives you and change around later?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



When I started ours, I knew which parks on each day and an idea of attraction and times.  When my window opened on August 29th, I started with the end of our trip and worked backwards.  I picked the 3 rides and they assigned the times.  Mostly I changed the times right away, especially with the hard to get items, but some of them I left knowing I could go back later. I even went back in today and changed  more times around, although I wasn't able to make changes to Seven Dwarfs or Toy Story Mania.


----------



## chelseabun76

I have my days 'planned' out already so I have written down what parks I'll be at each day and what rides I would like in the morning and afternoon.  And my FP+ doesn't open until the end of November. LOL!


----------



## orion2185

chelseabun76 said:


> I have my days 'planned' out already so I have written down what parks I'll be at each day and what rides I would like in the morning and afternoon.  And my FP+ doesn't open until the end of November. LOL!



Our window does not open until Nov as well
We were thinking about making our FP+ plans now. So all we have to do is jump online when our window opens and book
Did this for dining and for our DCL cruise and was a lifesaver. Even with everything planed out we watched as things sold out while booking ands could not imagine what I would have ended up...had we not pre planed everything and was attempting to make it up as we booked

So looks like it's best to pre plain each day and just book based upon your list

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Angel Ariel

OK..I've been playing around with the FP+ interface on MDE for a little bit...I'm mostly concerned about trying to get Anna and Elsa and SDMT.   I'm trying to get them on the second to last day of our trip..

When I was playing around, I found I had a lot more flexibility for looking at times if I just scheduled my FP+ first, then went and copied that to DH separately, and then again separately copied to my friend (3 adults total).  I was practicing with ETWB/Thunder/Space...Thunder and Space had lots of availability, but ETWB I had to do the overlapping times deal (ended up with a 20 min window where all 3 could use the FP).

Is it safe to assume that I should just start with that method (scheduling me, then copying 1 at a time) on the day we do A&E/SDMT?


----------



## Angel Ariel

Oh, and a follow on question...

When choosing the times Disney gives you (before going in and modifying) - which is the better route to go?  To take what's closest to the schedule that you want? Or to take the opposite schedule (like if you wanted 9am/10am/11am ish times, then you'd accept the 5pm/6pm/7pm options and then modify to the morning)


----------



## mamabellefortwo

WuvEeyore said:


> Has anyone attempted this?  If you use your 3:30-4:30 fastpass at 3:45, can you move your 4:30-5:30 fastpass to an earlier one, like 4:00-5:00?  Subject to availability of course.



I believe you can do this once you clear the last Mickey head checkpoint at the 1st attraction, however moving up other attractions will be based on availability.


----------



## gorjus121

It won't let me book past my resort stay even though I have a park ticket for days longer.    Can you only book fast pass+ selections only the time you stay at their resort at the 60 day window? I thought it was for the length of your ticket. SO confused.


----------



## mamabellefortwo

Angel Ariel said:


> OK..I've been playing around with the FP+ interface on MDE for a little bit...I'm mostly concerned about trying to get Anna and Elsa and SDMT.   I'm trying to get them on the second to last day of our trip..  When I was playing around, I found I had a lot more flexibility for looking at times if I just scheduled my FP+ first, then went and copied that to DH separately, and then again separately copied to my friend (3 adults total).  I was practicing with ETWB/Thunder/Space...Thunder and Space had lots of availability, but ETWB I had to do the overlapping times deal (ended up with a 20 min window where all 3 could use the FP).  Is it safe to assume that I should just start with that method (scheduling me, then copying 1 at a time) on the day we do A&E/SDMT?



Yes, based on my experience I'd plan that last MK day first to give you the best chance of getting A&E and yes, you'll likely need to split the party if it's large.  We did all MK days first, then booked FP+ for other parks.


----------



## chelseabun76

I actually didn't even put A&E on my list, but I will try for them.  Just don't want to put too much pressure on myself this far out.  I'll add them in closer to November.


----------



## cme37

I just made my selections for Fast Pass, and I thought they allowed for park hoppers now. I made selection for the morning at AK and wanted to make one for Epcot in the evening but it won't let me. Is this not possible?


----------



## mesaboy2

cme37 said:


> I just made my selections for Fast Pass, and I thought they allowed for park hoppers now. I made selection for the morning at AK and wanted to make one for Epcot in the evening but it won't let me. Is this not possible?



The first three prebooked FPs must be in the same park.  That has not changed.

See the OP for answers to this and other FP FAQs.


----------



## Angel Ariel

mamabellefortwo said:


> Yes, based on my experience I'd plan that last MK day first to give you the best chance of getting A&E and yes, you'll likely need to split the party if it's large.  We did all MK days first, then booked FP+ for other parks.



There's 3 of us...is that too large? I noticed while I was practicing with Animal Kingdom...I was booking 3 at once for KS/Everest/Dinosaur.  I booked later times than what we wanted (afternoon instead of morning), and then when I went in to modify the times for KS to earlier in the morning, it wouldn't offer me any early times.  

In that modify window, though, I could modify the time for 1 member of the party at a time...thus creating 3 separate KS FP+s (all different times).  I think I had them all over the place at like 10:10 for me, 12:00 for DH and 3pm for my friend.  Once they were separated, though, then I could easily choose times at 9:10-10:10, 9;25-10:25, and 9:35-10:35..giving us a 9:35-10:10 window to ride...without having to go back out and only book for one person and then copy to the others.

Is this pretty safe to do with A/E and SDMT?


----------



## DisneyParkFan

mahalo


----------



## karensi

gorjus121 said:


> It won't let me book past my resort stay even though I have a park ticket for days longer.    Can you only book fast pass+ selections only the time you stay at their resort at the 60 day window? I thought it was for the length of your ticket. SO confused.



I believe that you can book all your FP's at the 60 day mark for as long as your resort stay. After that, you will have to go in to MDE every day, at the 60 day mark, and book FPs for the park you want. One day at a time, 60 days out, after your resort stay is over.

Karen


----------



## cel_disney

gorjus121 said:


> It won't let me book past my resort stay even though I have a park ticket for days longer.    Can you only book fast pass+ selections only the time you stay at their resort at the 60 day window? I thought it was for the length of your ticket. SO confused.



For 60 days out - you will only be able to book your length of stay for the length of your tickets.  

IF your onsite days is 4 and your ticket length is 2, you can book any 2 days of that stay.  

If your onsite  stay is 4 nights and your ticket is 7 days, you can book FP for those 4 onsite nights/days only.  

You will be able to book the rest of your ticket days at the 30 day mark from the first FP day you need to make.


----------



## stitch1094

Today is my 60 day window.  We are DVC and are arriving at VWL on 11/6.  The ressie is linked and is showing up in MDE.  I was on MDE at midnight and the F+ was locked.  Woke up this morning and its still locked.  I thought the window opened at midnight?  Any ideas what is going on?


----------



## ckelly14

stitch1094 said:


> Today is my 60 day window.  We are DVC and are arriving at VWL on 11/6.  The ressie is linked and is showing up in MDE.  I was on MDE at midnight and the F+ was locked.  Woke up this morning and its still locked.  I thought the window opened at midnight?  Any ideas what is going on?




    Do you have tickets linked?


----------



## Cluelyss

Angel Ariel said:


> There's 3 of us...is that too large? I noticed while I was practicing with Animal Kingdom...I was booking 3 at once for KS/Everest/Dinosaur.  I booked later times than what we wanted (afternoon instead of morning), and then when I went in to modify the times for KS to earlier in the morning, it wouldn't offer me any early times.  In that modify window, though, I could modify the time for 1 member of the party at a time...thus creating 3 separate KS FP+s (all different times).  I think I had them all over the place at like 10:10 for me, 12:00 for DH and 3pm for my friend.  Once they were separated, though, then I could easily choose times at 9:10-10:10, 9;25-10:25, and 9:35-10:35..giving us a 9:35-10:10 window to ride...without having to go back out and only book for one person and then copy to the others.  Is this pretty safe to do with A/E and SDMT?


With a party of 3 you should have no problem searching for everyone at once. I had no issues with my party of 4, with the exception of A&E. I'm assuming you are "playing" on a party ticket, which is only a 30-day window? You will find much more availability 60-days out. I had no problem getting almost exactly the times I wanted for every attraction I scheduled the night my 60-day window opened.


----------



## Nancyg56

orion2185 said:


> We tried to keep up and follow the old thread. Life gets in the way so it's hard to stay current with all the info  Sorry if this has been discussed before.  But what is the best attack plan for actually booking your fastpass+ reservations? Should you go into your booking window MDE account knowing what times and attractions you want to book? Or just a list of each days priorities and take the times Disney gives you and change around later?  Based in booking our WDW dining and now DCL actives and so forth During the time it takes you to book one thing....your next time sells out in that time you spent booking the other thing  Not sure if fastpass reservations are like this. As we have never made them under the new system.  Obviously one would think you start with the absolute must dos and work backwards. Just uncertain how picky with times and so forth when your booking window opens. Or,if we can get away with picking the attractions we want (at whatever time give) And then amending times etc after booking fastpass for every day during your trip. That way at least you get all the attractions you want and don't miss out.just might not be at your preferred time. Unless you can change this later  Thanks.



I am no expert because this trip will be my first with FP+, but I can share how I "attacked" this. I made a rough plan before my window opened, and kept a map of each park opened while I did t his. i am one of those folks who has direction issues, so having the map in another window really helped to "see" the layout. I really never paid attention before, just went from one to the next. Then I booked the FP starting with my "most" important days, took the times MDE assigned to me, and then went in to adjust. I did this as I booked each day. Granted, I did not need A&E, so I think my timeframes were easy.


----------



## got2sammies

My window opens Friday the 12th but my checking day is the 11th? Weird.. Also on the app when I just click make fast pass selections it pulls up my party but it says I need park admission? I have 4 day tickets listed under tickets and passes...so I enter my resort reservation number and it says I already have the resort linked. Confused? Is tho because I'm not quite 60 days out?


----------



## shyjade

Nancyg56 said:


> I am no expert because this trip will be my first with FP+, but I can share how I "attacked" this. I made a rough plan before my window opened, and kept a map of each park opened while I did t his. i am one of those folks who has direction issues, so having the map in another window really helped to "see" the layout. I really never paid attention before, just went from one to the next. Then I booked the FP starting with my "most" important days, took the times MDE assigned to me, and then went in to adjust. I did this as I booked each day. Granted, I did not need A&E, so I think my timeframes were easy.



I did similar. Wrote down what we wanted each day, approximately what times and in what order. When my 60 days opened at midnight I booked 7DMT for the times we wanted (limited times were available) first then MSEP, since there is only one time slot for that. I booked other popular rides like Soarin and TSMM. Then went back and adjusted the times I wanted for everything else. 

I got everything we wanted except no MK rides were available past 8pm but the park closes at midnight. No biggie.


----------



## mamabellefortwo

Angel Ariel said:


> There's 3 of us...is that too large? I noticed while I was practicing with Animal Kingdom...I was booking 3 at once for KS/Everest/Dinosaur.  I booked later times than what we wanted (afternoon instead of morning), and then when I went in to modify the times for KS to earlier in the morning, it wouldn't offer me any early times.  In that modify window, though, I could modify the time for 1 member of the party at a time...thus creating 3 separate KS FP+s (all different times).  I think I had them all over the place at like 10:10 for me, 12:00 for DH and 3pm for my friend.  Once they were separated, though, then I could easily choose times at 9:10-10:10, 9;25-10:25, and 9:35-10:35..giving us a 9:35-10:10 window to ride...without having to go back out and only book for one person and then copy to the others.  Is this pretty safe to do with A/E and SDMT?



My group is a party of 4 and we split 3-1 to get A&E.  We didn't need to split to get anything else.    We have a 50 minute overlapping window so it's not a big deal, but no availability was showing up for our group of 4 so I'm glad I looked at a split group.


----------



## 7Le's

got2sammies said:


> My window opens Friday the 12th but my checking day is the 11th? Weird.. Also on the app when I just click make fast pass selections it pulls up my party but it says I need park admission? I have 4 day tickets listed under tickets and passes...so I enter my resort reservation number and it says I already have the resort linked. Confused? Is tho because I'm not quite 60 days out?



We are checking in on 11/11 too and i got same message on app when I tried entering confirmation #. we are staying at AllstarMo and I have 8 day tickets, which all show up fine on MDE. Hopefully someone on here will know why?!?! 

Also- I keep reading about people practicing booking FP+....is there a way to practice it? We have a whole package booked (room, tickets, dining) thru Disney. My 60 days doesn't open til 9/12?


----------



## Cluelyss

7Le's said:


> We are checking in on 11/11 too and i got same message on app when I tried entering confirmation #. we are staying at AllstarMo and I have 8 day tickets, which all show up fine on MDE. Hopefully someone on here will know why?!?!  Also- I keep reading about people practicing booking FP+....is there a way to practice it? We have a whole package booked (room, tickets, dining) thru Disney. My 60 days doesn't open til 9/12?


You will show as having "valid" park admission once your window opens. As long as your reservation is linked in MDX (including your park tickets) you will be fine. 

If you have a special event ticket linked to your account (MNSSHP or MVMCP) you will have a 30-day MK only window open to "practice" scheduling with prior to your FP+ scheduling day. 

Also, there was a pp discussing the 60-day mark for FP+ scheduling and online check in. Both should be the same day (Sept 12, for example). But you can make FP+ at midnight on the 11th. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## gorjus121

cel_disney said:


> For 60 days out - you will only be able to book your length of stay for the length of your tickets.
> 
> IF your onsite days is 4 and your ticket length is 2, you can book any 2 days of that stay.
> 
> If your onsite  stay is 4 nights and your ticket is 7 days, you can book FP for those 4 onsite nights/days only.
> 
> You will be able to book the rest of your ticket days at the 30 day mark from the first FP day you need to make.


  Thank you.  I had a feeling this might happen.  

Has anyone been able to get fast pass cancellations?  Like the Mine Train.  I think I will now need to go old school and use a touring plan, not confident I will get a FP for the mine train at this point.


----------



## BandMom1

IF I have a split stay - POR, WLV, and SS - will I be able to get FP+'s for my entire stay (10 days) when my 60 day window opens? Thanks!


----------



## siskaren

got2sammies said:


> My window opens Friday the 12th but my checking day is the 11th? Weird..





7Le's said:


> We are checking in on 11/11 too and i got same message on app when I tried entering confirmation #.



October has 31 days. If both September and October had 30 days, then your FP booking day would be the 11th for a trip starting on the 11th. In fact, since no 2 consecutive months have 30 days, your booking date is never going to be the same as your arrival date.


----------



## Angel Ariel

Cluelyss said:


> With a party of 3 you should have no problem searching for everyone at once. I had no issues with my party of 4, with the exception of A&E. I'm assuming you are "playing" on a party ticket, which is only a 30-day window? You will find much more availability 60-days out. I had no problem getting almost exactly the times I wanted for every attraction I scheduled the night my 60-day window opened.



WRT tickets, we have Armed Forces Salute tickets (so not a package).  Our tx I believe are falling under this provision mesaboy mentions in his OP here:



> For onsite guests, the 60-day prebooking window will not activate until the 60-day mark. *Before this point, the booking window will be only 30 days. At midnight of the 60-day mark, the 30-day window will automatically expand to 60 (or more) days. *



Right now I can only see up to October 7th.


----------



## Angel Ariel

mamabellefortwo said:


> My group is a party of 4 and we split 3-1 to get A&E.  We didn't need to split to get anything else.    We have a 50 minute overlapping window so it's not a big deal, but no availability was showing up for our group of 4 so I'm glad I looked at a split group.



Awesome, thanks


----------



## Angel Ariel

We would like to try to get SDMT on 2 different days - the Monday of our Trip (2nd to last day) and Friday (the first day).

Is it possible for me to be signed into my account on my tablet and book our SDMT/A&E FP+s for Monday while DH is signed into the *same* account on another device/laptop trying to book SDMT for Friday?


----------



## Mommymarie

Since we are such a large party, I am a little stressed about A&E and SDMT! I know I will probably have to split our group up to get FP+ and start with our last day. Here is my question....my mom and I both have our own MDE account with everything linked and shared. Can we both be logged into our own separate MDE account at midnight booking FP at the same time. My thinking is if we both try to get FP+ for a group of 3-4, it will be easier than trying to get all 7 of us. Has anyone tried this? Also, I want to make sure...the infant can go with us to A&E even without a ticket/FP+ right??


----------



## mesaboy2

Angel Ariel said:


> We would like to try to get SDMT on 2 different days - the Monday of our Trip (2nd to last day) and Friday (the first day).
> 
> *Is it possible for me to be signed into my account on my tablet and book our SDMT/A&E FP+s for Monday while DH is signed into the *same* account on another device/laptop trying to book SDMT for Friday?*



I'd be concerned about doing this.  The system is already glitchy enough without trying to confuse it.  



Mommymarie said:


> Since we are such a large party, I am a little stressed about A&E and SDMT! I know I will probably have to split our group up to get FP+ and start with our last day. Here is my question....my mom and I both have our own MDE account with everything linked and shared. Can we both be logged into our own separate MDE account at midnight booking FP at the same time. My thinking is if we both try to get FP+ for a group of 3-4, it will be easier than trying to get all 7 of us. Has anyone tried this? Also, I want to make sure...*the infant can go with us to A&E even without a ticket/FP+* right??



Yes.


----------



## shyjade

got2sammies said:


> My window opens Friday the 12th but my checking day is the 11th? Weird.. Also on the app when I just click make fast pass selections it pulls up my party but it says I need park admission? I have 4 day tickets listed under tickets and passes...so I enter my resort reservation number and it says I already have the resort linked. Confused? Is tho because I'm not quite 60 days out?



Yes, I had the same message until exactly midnight EST at the 60 day mark. We arrive 11/3 and our 60 day mark began 9/4.


----------



## Mommymarie

Thanks Mesaboy.....do you see any problem with two people in the same party being logged into separate accounts at the same time booking fp for different members of the same group??


----------



## mesaboy2

Mommymarie said:


> Thanks Mesaboy.....do you see any problem with two people in the same party being logged into separate accounts at the same time booking fp for different members of the same group??



Hmmm, at least you'd be working separate accounts.  I dunno, MDX is just so buggy I don't know how it would react to two accounts trying to access the same guests at the same time.  I wish I had more confidence in it.


----------



## Angel Ariel

mesaboy2 said:


> I'd be concerned about doing this.  The system is already glitchy enough without trying to confuse it.



lol, too true . Probably best not to test it too much.  Hopefully we'll be able to get Monday FP+s for it.  We'd like to get at least 1 ride on it.

How is RD for SDMT? Does the SB wait get huge as fast as A&E?  Is it worth even bothering to try?


----------



## mesaboy2

Angel Ariel said:


> lol, too true . Probably best not to test it too much.  Hopefully we'll be able to get Monday FP+s for it.  We'd like to get at least 1 ride on it.
> 
> How is RD for SDMT? Does the SB wait get huge as fast as A&E?  Is it worth even bothering to try?



I think it's worth a try.

I'm noticing A&E waits have dropped quite a bit--reports of longer than 90-120 minutes are getting rare.  Might be the fact that it's offseason, or maybe there is a larger trend finally setting in.  I might make it a normal "A" attraction if it doesn't spike again when normal crowds return.


----------



## patrickpiteo

slzer0 said:


> So not the website. Use the MDE app?



IMHO the app on the phone is easier then using the browser..


----------



## mesaboy2

patrickpiteo said:


> IMHO the app on the phone is easier then using the browser..



One of my concerns with the app is that I remember it not showing all available attractions--things like A&E and 7DMT--when at the same time the site would.  This was a month or more ago though...has the app gotten better in this regard?


----------



## patrickpiteo

stitch1094 said:


> Today is my 60 day window.  We are DVC and are arriving at VWL on 11/6.  The ressie is linked and is showing up in MDE.  I was on MDE at midnight and the F+ was locked.  Woke up this morning and its still locked.  I thought the window opened at midnight?  Any ideas what is going on?



Make sure you count your days correct I think you need to be within the 60 days nit just at the 60 day mark.


----------



## patrickpiteo

mesaboy2 said:


> One of my concerns with the app is that I remember it not showing all available attractions--things like A&E and 7DMT--when at the same time the site would.  This was a month or more ago though...has the app gotten better in this regard?



I got 7DMT @ 60 day mark the others were there but no available times..


----------



## Angel Ariel

mesaboy2 said:
			
		

> I think it's worth a try.
> 
> I'm noticing A&E waits have dropped quite a bit--reports of longer than 90-120 minutes are getting rare.  Might be the fact that it's offseason, or maybe there is a larger trend finally setting in.  I might make it a normal "A" attraction if it doesn't spike again when normal crowds return.



Thanks...we might try that for RD one day then!


----------



## CanadianPaco

Cluelyss said:


> If you have a special event ticket linked to your account (MNSSHP or MVMCP) you will have a 30-day MK only window open to "practice" scheduling with prior to your FP+ scheduling day.



Does this then mean 90 d in advance?


----------



## Jajone

I'm trying to help a friend. Is Shades of Green considered onsite or offsite?


----------



## Cluelyss

CanadianPaco said:


> Does this then mean 90 d in advance?


You can still only schedule 60 days in advance, so you can't actually make FP+ selections on your party ticket for dates during your trip. But once you have any ticket linked to your account, the 30-day window opens as though you were an off-site day guest. So you can "practice" using the system if you wanted, you'd just need to cancel any selections you make during your test as you would not be able to use them.


----------



## Angel Ariel

Jajone said:
			
		

> I'm trying to help a friend. Is Shades of Green considered onsite or offsite?



For FP+, Shades is considered offsite.  Shades guests do get extra magic hours.benefits, however.


----------



## jnncooke

I have four complimentary park hopper one day passes that I "won" in a silent auction for charity. We will be at the parks for six days on our upcoming trip so I am going to add two more single park hopper days. Since these are individual days and I had to put in a number for each day to link them on my MDE account when I do my fastpass+ will I be able to book for all six days and not one day at a time?


----------



## cme37

I'm park-hopping between AK and Epcot. Since I can only pick Fastpasses for one park, I decided to pick Test Track for the evening and forgo the AK fast passes. So this is my question:  I only have one FastPass selected for this day. I deleted the other two the system made for me because I know I won't use them. Will I be able to get FastPasses in AK in the morning when I am actually in the park? I read something about your pre-selected passes had to be used or expire before you could get additional, but I only have one picked and it isn't until late in the day. 
I hope this makes sense!


----------



## Angel Ariel

jnncooke said:
			
		

> I have four complimentary park hopper one day passes that I "won" in a silent auction for charity. We will be at the parks for six days on our upcoming trip so I am going to add two more single park hopper days. Since these are individual days and I had to put in a number for each day to link them on my MDE account when I do my fastpass+ will I be able to book for all six days and not one day at a time?



I believe whether or not you can book fp+ for your entire trip at once or having to book one day at a time is based on whether or.not you are a Disney resort guest, not tickets.  I could be wrong, but that is my understanding.


----------



## jnncooke

Angel Ariel said:


> I believe whether or not you can book fp+ for your entire trip at once or having to book one day at a time is based on whether or.not you are a Disney resort guest, not tickets.  I could be wrong, but that is my understanding.



I hope so! That would make more sense!


----------



## Jajone

Angel Ariel said:


> For FP+, Shades is considered offsite.  Shades guests do get extra magic hours.benefits, however.


Ok, they have military tickets, and she thinks they can not choose fast passes til they get there? Is that true?


----------



## Cluelyss

cme37 said:


> I'm park-hopping between AK and Epcot. Since I can only pick Fastpasses for one park, I decided to pick Test Track for the evening and forgo the AK fast passes. So this is my question:  I only have one FastPass selected for this day. I deleted the other two the system made for me because I know I won't use them. Will I be able to get FastPasses in AK in the morning when I am actually in the park? I read something about your pre-selected passes had to be used or expire before you could get additional, but I only have one picked and it isn't until late in the day. I hope this makes sense!


You cannot schedule additional FP+ selections until your original 3 have expired, and your original selections must be at the same park. So you would either need to schedule FP for your morning at AK and take your chances on Epcot availability that night, or forego FP at AK.  Wish I had better news for you


----------



## Angel Ariel

Jajone said:
			
		

> Ok, they have military tickets, and she thinks they can not choose fast passes til they get there? Is that true?



Military vouchers and tickets can be linked to MDE.  I just linked ours for our November trip.  If they are linked and you are staying offsite, fp+ may be booked 30 days in advance.

If using the numbers on the ticket does not link them, try linking through the MDE app.  The app will scan the bar code on the back of the tickets and then they will link.  That's what I had to do to get mine to link.


----------



## Jajone

Angel Ariel said:


> Military vouchers and tickets can be linked to MDE.  I just linked ours for our November trip.  If they are linked and you are staying offsite, fp+ may be booked 30 days in advance.  If using the numbers on the ticket does not link them, try linking through the MDE app.  The app will scan the bar code on the back of the tickets and then they will link.  That's what I had to do to get mine to link.



Thanks for the help. She just purchased the tickets so she should have a hard copy soon. For some reason she thought she could not link them?  She will not have magic bands though, right?


----------



## ashleywright

Question. Going to WDW in Nov with my grandmother. Say I book a FP for both of us to ride tower of terror but she decides not to ride. Can I strap on her band and use the FP myself?


----------



## Angel Ariel

Jajone said:


> Thanks for the help. She just purchased the tickets so she should have a hard copy soon. For some reason she thought she could not link them?  She will not have magic bands though, right?



Even if all she has is the green ticket voucher that you have to exchange, those can be linked (those are all I have currently).

You are correct that she will not automatically receive Magic Bands.  I do believe that offsite guests can purchase them in the park if they would like.


----------



## cme37

cme37 said:


> I'm park-hopping between AK and Epcot. Since I can only pick Fastpasses for one park, I decided to pick Test Track for the evening and forgo the AK fast passes. So this is my question:  I only have one FastPass selected for this day. I deleted the other two the system made for me because I know I won't use them. Will I be able to get FastPasses in AK in the morning when I am actually in the park? I read something about your pre-selected passes had to be used or expire before you could get additional, but I only have one picked and it isn't until late in the day.
> I hope this makes sense!





Cluelyss said:


> You cannot schedule additional FP+ selections until your original 3 have expired, and your original selections must be at the same park. So you would either need to schedule FP for your morning at AK and take your chances on Epcot availability that night, or forego FP at AK.  Wish I had better news for you



Well that stinks. What is the point of park-hopping if I can't get fast passes at more than one park. I'll leave the one for Test Track at Epcot because I know by the time we get there in the evening fast passes will be gone. But that means I won't get to use the other two at all. That really bites.


----------



## karensi

stitch1094 said:


> Today is my 60 day window.  We are DVC and are arriving at VWL on 11/6.  The ressie is linked and is showing up in MDE.  I was on MDE at midnight and the F+ was locked.  Woke up this morning and its still locked.  I thought the window opened at midnight?  Any ideas what is going on?



Sept 7th should be your day to make your FP selections, actually at midnight on Sept 6th going into the 7th.
I'm curious to find out what happened. Could you let us know when you find out.

Also want to add that I'm sorry this happened to you. This would be one of my worst Disney nightmares right now.

Karen


----------



## Angel Ariel

Thank you mesaboy2, and everyone else who is incredibly helpful in this thread!  Just finished making FP+s for our trip...got everything we wanted, except A&E.  I was on right at midnight, and there was nothing for A&E, not even just for 1 person.  Grrr.  We got SDMT for 9:15am, so I'm hoping we can maybe do rope drop and ride standby and then ride again w/the FP+.  If RD for A&E has calmed down by then, we may head there instead of SDMT if we don't get a FP+ between now and then for it.

Anyway..it was a long day! DH tricked me into a 4 mile walk . I'm beat, night everyone!


----------



## cel_disney

jnncooke said:


> I have four complimentary park hopper one day passes that I "won" in a silent auction for charity. We will be at the parks for six days on our upcoming trip so I am going to add two more single park hopper days. Since these are individual days and I had to put in a number for each day to link them on my MDE account when I do my fastpass+ will I be able to book for all six days and not one day at a time?



Just a thought - your tickets since they were from charity events - may not be eligible for upgrades to add more days.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

We have a party of 5. I am going to try for A&E on 60 days out but after reading, it seems like smaller parties are more successful. How do you copy a ticket? I keep reading about getting one ticket then copying it.
Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

ashleywright said:


> Question. Going to WDW in Nov with my grandmother. Say I book a FP for both of us to ride tower of terror but she decides not to ride. Can I strap on her band and use the FP myself?



Yes.


----------



## Cluelyss

Mambo Junkie said:


> We have a party of 5. I am going to try for A&E on 60 days out but after reading, it seems like smaller parties are more successful. How do you copy a ticket? I keep reading about getting one ticket then copying it. Thanks!


Copying makes me nervous....if it were me I would just search for smaller parties - a 2 and a 3, for example - and try to get overlapping windows. The later in your trip you can schedule, the better success you will have, especially finding multiples. I was able to find 4 singles that overlapped on day 6 of my trip the morning after my window opened when I had been unable to find a block of 4 for any day the night before. Good luck!!


----------



## Nan P

We have an AP that expires 12/8. Staying on-site from 11/30 through 12/13.  Plan to renew AP while we are there.   If I make FP+ at 60 days from 11/30, will it allow me to make them after 12/8 due to the expiration date of AP?  What to do?  Suggestions please.


----------



## jnncooke

cel_disney said:


> Just a thought - your tickets since they were from charity events - may not be eligible for upgrades to add more days.



But can't I just go to site and buy a two day park hopper or two individual park hoppers and add to my name on MDE?


----------



## ghtx

Nan P said:


> We have an AP that expires 12/8. Staying on-site from 11/30 through 12/13.  Plan to renew AP while we are there.   If I make FP+ at 60 days from 11/30, will it allow me to make them after 12/8 due to the expiration date of AP?  What to do?  Suggestions please.



I think that the answer is no, you can't make FP ressies after your AP expires if you don't have a ticket (though I could be wrong, since you're staying on-site until 12/13).

One solution could be to renew your AP ahead of time, then you could get a voucher or a confirmation number that you can use to make FP ressies.  That works with buying a new AP, but I'm not sure if it works with renewing an AP.


----------



## ghtx

jnncooke said:


> But can't I just go to site and buy a two day park hopper or two individual park hoppers and add to my name on MDE?



Yes.  In any case, if you are staying on-site, you will be able to book FPs for your trip 60 days before the trip begins (assuming you have enough ticket-days for your trip).  If you are not staying on-site, then you will only be able to book 30 days ahead, one day at a time (and you still need to have enough ticket-days).


----------



## Mambo Junkie

> FP+ cannot be scheduled during hard-ticket party events such as Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party, Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, Night of Joy, or Villains Unleashed. However, party tickets can be used for scheduling FP+ during the typical 3-hour "grace period" from 4:00p to 7:00p usually associated with these events.


Are you saying you can use your account plus the hard tickets (so 6 instead of 3, or just availability)? Is this also 60 days out or the day of? Is this something for just ticket holders?
No fastpasses at all will be issued for the times of the hard ticket event, correct?
Now, for my next set of questions: I read where it wouldn't be a good idea for 2 people to be signed into the same account during the FP+ selection process. How does one go about creating a second account when everything is linked under mine? My son will have a different agenda on the 60 window opening; I am all about the grandchildren; he's taking care of the adult rides (different days, after kiddos are in bed while grandma babysits)
Thanks for all your information, btw; this has helped me tremendously!


----------



## mesaboy2

Mambo Junkie said:


> Are you saying you can use your account plus the hard tickets (so 6 instead of 3, or just availability)? Is this also 60 days out or the day of? Is this something for just ticket holders?
> No fastpasses at all will be issued for the times of the hard ticket event, correct?
> Now, for my next set of questions: I read where it wouldn't be a good idea for 2 people to be signed into the same account during the FP+ selection process. How does one go about creating a second account when everything is linked under mine? My son will have a different agenda on the 60 window opening; I am all about the grandchildren; he's taking care of the adult rides (different days, after kiddos are in bed while grandma babysits)
> Thanks for all your information, btw; this has helped me tremendously!



A single person can have no more than 3 prebooked FPs per day, unless you want to attempt to do the second MDX account stuff--about which I have no experience and no advice.

As mentioned in the text you quoted, no FPs during the event itself.

Attempting to schedule the same guests at the same time, either by two people logged in to the same account or two people logged in to separate, linked accounts, is a risk I would not take.  The MDX system is glitchy enough without multiple people simultaneously trying to schedule the same guest for FPs.


----------



## Angel Ariel

Ok..another question.  We didn't manage to score an A&E fp+, but I'm not opposed to continuing to look.  What is the best method to try and look for A&E at this point, without losing any of the fp+ I've booked?  Is it.possible?


----------



## Mambo Junkie

mesaboy2 said:


> A single person can have no more than 3 prebooked FPs per day, unless you want to attempt to do the second MDX account stuff--about which I have no experience and no advice.
> 
> As mentioned in the text you quoted, no FPs during the event itself.
> 
> Attempting to schedule the same guests at the same time, either by two people logged in to the same account or two people logged in to separate, linked accounts, is a risk I would not take.  The MDX system is glitchy enough without multiple people simultaneously trying to schedule the same guest for FPs.


 Thank you! I'll just tell my son to give me the first 15 minutes, then it's all his! I want A&E plus I'll try to snag aSDMT while at it. He really wants HM, because it closes 3 days after we arrive for refurb. Thanks so much, again!


----------



## mesaboy2

Mambo Junkie said:


> Thank you! I'll just tell my son to give me the first 15 minutes, then it's all his! I want A&E plus I'll try to snag aSDMT while at it. He really wants HM, because it closes 3 days after we arrive for refurb. Thanks so much, again!



Haunted Mansion will not be a problem--the others much harder.  You need to go first.


----------



## Cluelyss

Angel Ariel said:


> Ok..another question.  We didn't manage to score an A&E fp+, but I'm not opposed to continuing to look.  What is the best method to try and look for A&E at this point, without losing any of the fp+ I've booked?  Is it.possible?


Just use the modify FP option online or in the app, and select "change attraction." You can then search from all other available FP options for that day. If you don't find what you're looking for, select Cancel (online) or Back (in the app) and your previous selections will remain in tact. Only from the app can you search for singles, however (assuming your existing selections are for multiple firsts), which is often easier to find for A&E.


----------



## cassiejo2711

Mesa, I hope you have it copied and can just paste or use a shortcut instead of having to type out "see green link in my signature" every time. Maybe there should be a new acronym (I guess initialism. Haha) for you...SGLIMS  thanks for all of the effort you put into these threads, it helps so many!


----------



## mbrittb00

Cluelyss said:


> Copying makes me nervous....if it were me I would just search for smaller parties - a 2 and a 3, for example - and try to get overlapping windows. The later in your trip you can schedule, the better success you will have, especially finding multiples. I was able to find 4 singles that overlapped on day 6 of my trip the morning after my window opened when I had been unable to find a block of 4 for any day the night before. Good luck!!



What is "copying" and how does it work?  I presume it will only copy if there are avaliable FP+ reservstions at the specific times?  Do you have to cancel all your current selections in order to copy or will it copy over what you have.  In otherwords, if I wanted to copy a reservation but one (or more) of the time slots are not avaliable, will it simply revert back to the origional selections without making any modifications?


----------



## Cluelyss

mbrittb00 said:


> What is "copying" and how does it work?  I presume it will only copy if there are avaliable FP+ reservstions at the specific times?  Do you have to cancel all your current selections in order to copy or will it copy over what you have.  In otherwords, if I wanted to copy a reservation but one (or more) of the time slots are not avaliable, will it simply revert back to the origional selections without making any modifications?


Copying is exactly how is sounds - directly copying the FP+ selections for a given day from one member of your party to another. The issue is in availability, as you mention. I've heard that if the exact time slots/attractions are not available for the party you are copying TO, the system may change the attraction(s) for both parties to something available for 2. For example, you are trying to copy an A&E FP+, but there are no more available that day, so now you have 2 FP+ to meet Rapunzel/Cinderella and have lost your original A&E. It appears that the website gives you a warning and the option to cancel if it can't copy exactly, but the app does not. Either way, I wouldn't risk it if you have something you don't want to lose.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

A couple more questions, thanks. I hate to be a worrier, but I was one of the lucky people who tried to book my dining at 180 days out and it was glitchy so I was completely unable to book online.
When I go to MDE, all my tickets and dining reservations show up, so that means I'm linked, correct? 
What did you mean when you referred to using your hard ticket for the party to secure reservations between 4 and 7?
I know I'll be rushing to get the reservation that means most to me, so if the 3rd reservation isn't something I really want, can I go in after finishing all my fast pass booking, or do I have to modify right then? I'm pretty sure I can modify at any time, but just checking. I read the tutorial on easywdw and they were showing the modifying so I got a little confused which isn't too hard to do.
That said I will be so happy when my 60 days has come and gone so I can relax and enjoy the preparation for the trip. I have made the mistake of reading some threads like the one on telling people how to get 20 fps per person per day and the one about throwaway rooms, which give me high anxiety, lol.


----------



## mesaboy2

cassiejo2711 said:


> Mesa, I hope you have it copied and can just paste or use a shortcut instead of having to type out "see green link in my signature" every time. Maybe there should be a new acronym (I guess initialism. Haha) for you...SGLIMS  thanks for all of the effort you put into these threads, it helps so many!



Actually, I don't.  I post from a number of different devices, some easier than others to copy-and-paste with.  No worries, I'm a decent typist.


----------



## mesaboy2

Mambo Junkie said:


> A couple more questions, thanks. I hate to be a worrier, but I was one of the lucky people who tried to book my dining at 180 days out and it was glitchy so I was completely unable to book online.
> When I go to MDE, all my tickets and dining reservations show up, so that means I'm linked, correct?
> *What did you mean when you referred to using your hard ticket for the party to secure reservations between 4 and 7?*
> I know I'll be rushing to get the reservation that means most to me, so if the 3rd reservation isn't something I really want, can I go in after finishing all my fast pass booking, or do I have to modify right then? I'm pretty sure I can modify at any time, but just checking. I read the tutorial on easywdw and they were showing the modifying so I got a little confused which isn't too hard to do.
> That said I will be so happy when my 60 days has come and gone so I can relax and enjoy the preparation for the trip. I have made the mistake of reading some threads like the one on telling people how to get 20 fps per person per day and the one about throwaway rooms, which give me high anxiety, lol.



You can use a party ticket to prebook FPs in advance--you need nothing else.  However, if a party ticket is all you have then the only time you'll be able to use FPs is between 4:00p and 7:00p.  Any earlier and you can't get in the park to use them, any later and no FPs are offered.


----------



## Nan P

ghtx said:


> I think that the answer is no, you can't make FP ressies after your AP expires if you don't have a ticket (though I could be wrong, since you're staying on-site until 12/13).
> 
> One solution could be to renew your AP ahead of time, then you could get a voucher or a confirmation number that you can use to make FP ressies.  That works with buying a new AP, but I'm not sure if it works with renewing an AP.



Earliest I can renew is October according to person I talked to at WDW on phone.  I will follow through with this.... and Thanks for the info.


----------



## SPOERLX3

Mambo Junkie said:


> A couple more questions, thanks. I hate to be a worrier, but I was one of the lucky people who tried to book my dining at 180 days out and it was glitchy so I was completely unable to book online.
> When I go to MDE, all my tickets and dining reservations show up, so that means I'm linked, correct? YES, you appear to be linked
> What did you mean when you referred to using your hard ticket for the party to secure reservations between 4 and 7? answered by Mesa in previous post
> I know I'll be rushing to get the reservation that means most to me, so if the 3rd reservation isn't something I really want, can I go in after finishing all my fast pass booking, or do I have to modify right then? You can grab what you want and then go in and modify the times from what is available.
> I'm pretty sure I can modify at any time, but just checking. I read the tutorial on easywdw and they were showing the modifying so I got a little confused which isn't too hard to do.  There are several video tutorials on  Youtube that will show you a walk through too. These helped me a ton
> That said I will be so happy when my 60 days has come and gone so I can relax and enjoy the preparation for the trip. I felt the same way when I was waiting for my dates to open up. We had a camping trip pre-planned on the day that mine opened and sitting in an RV with super slow internet about drove me crazy (it actually took me almost 2 hours to get mine complete because the internet was soooo slow at the RV park) but it was much simpler than I ever expected and we got everything we wanted for times that I thought we wanted but I have tweeked ours about 20 times since I first got my FP's. I have made the mistake of reading some threads like the one on telling people how to get 20 fps per person per day and the one about throwaway rooms, which give me high anxiety, lol.



Hopefully my answers (in red) will help you a little


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Thank you so much! I can't imagine going through it with super slow internet. My desk would have an indention from me drumming my fingers.


----------



## monkeybug

I saw this mentioned on a facebook group and want to make sure I'm understanding/implementing correctly. 
We have 7 people in our group, one of whom is under 40" tall. If I make fastpass reservations for 4 of our group at one ride, and 3 (including the small fry) at another, I'm basically doubling my fastpasses because of rider swap right? 

So for example at Epcot I did this-
10-11 fastpass for Soarin for ABCD 
11-12 Fastpass for Test track for EFG

Group 1 will ride Soarin' and I'll get a ride swap for myself and 2 other people, meaning that all 6 of us will get to ride Soarin' in the fastpass line. (one lucky shmuck gets to go twice)

Group 2 will ride Test Track (someone will wear small fry's mb) and my husband will get a ride swap for himself and 2 other people, meaning all 6 of us get to ride in the fastpass line. 

Is that right? You don't need to have a fastpass scheduled to be given a Rider Swap?


----------



## treehugnmama

So Mesa thanks so much for all this great info.  I have searched this and can't d=find it but I think I know the answer.

do I need the actual hard ticket in my hand to do FP for the 4-7 window?  because of dvc discount I have to pick them up when I get there.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

monkeybug said:


> I saw this mentioned on a facebook group and want to make sure I'm understanding/implementing correctly.
> We have 7 people in our group, one of whom is under 40" tall. If I make fastpass reservations for 4 of our group at one ride, and 3 (including the small fry) at another, I'm basically doubling my fastpasses because of rider swap right?
> 
> So for example at Epcot I did this-
> 10-11 fastpass for Soarin for ABCD
> 11-12 Fastpass for Test track for EFG
> 
> Group 1 will ride Soarin' and I'll get a ride swap for myself and 2 other people, meaning that all 6 of us will get to ride Soarin' in the fastpass line. (one lucky shmuck gets to go twice)
> 
> Group 2 will ride Test Track (someone will wear small fry's mb) and my husband will get a ride swap for himself and 2 other people, meaning all 6 of us get to ride in the fastpass line.
> 
> Is that right? You don't need to have a fastpass scheduled to be given a Rider Swap?



Some one else will chime in. But my understanding is 1 child not big enough only equals a rider swap for 2 people. One DH and Other, then you and Other.


----------



## treehugnmama

BigMommaMouse said:


> Some one else will chime in. But my understanding is 1 child not big enough only equals a rider swap for 2 people. One DH and Other, then you and Other.




Do they have to be "not big enough"  or can they be too scared to go to use child swap?


----------



## monkeybug

BigMommaMouse said:


> Some one else will chime in. But my understanding is 1 child not big enough only equals a rider swap for 2 people. One DH and Other, then you and Other.



Oh really? Well that's a bummer. On the facebook page they said 3, and I think it did used to be that many because both my older kids got to ride things with me when we did Rider Swap on our last trip, but they probably changed it.


----------



## monkeybug

treehugnmama said:


> Do they have to be "not big enough"  or can they be too scared to go to use child swap?



They can be too scared!


----------



## treehugnmama

so how does that work?  dh myself and son want to ride dd doesn't

i get a fp+ for everyone?  ds and I ride dh stays with dd then ds rides again with dh?  does dd need a fp plus to enter the line?


----------



## mesaboy2

BigMommaMouse said:


> Some one else will chime in. But my understanding is 1 child not big enough only equals a rider swap for 2 people. One DH and Other, then you and Other.





monkeybug said:


> Oh really? Well that's a bummer. On the facebook page they said 3, and I think it did used to be that many because both my older kids got to ride things with me when we did Rider Swap on our last trip, but they probably changed it.



This is a continuous debate--how many are allowed with rider swap.  Won't be solved here.  It ultimately comes down to the CM on station when you try it.



treehugnmama said:


> Do they have to be "not big enough"  or can they be too scared to go to use child swap?





monkeybug said:


> They can be too scared!



Technically they must be below the height minimum, but CMs have been known to make exceptions.  I know this practical info is in direct conflict with information on WDW's own website.


----------



## Cluelyss

treehugnmama said:


> So Mesa thanks so much for all this great info.  I have searched this and can't d=find it but I think I know the answer.  do I need the actual hard ticket in my hand to do FP for the 4-7 window?  because of dvc discount I have to pick them up when I get there.


The tickets just needs to be linked to the account and showing under your "tickets and reservations" in MDX.


----------



## nettajean

We did our Fast Passes last Monday night for our trip the 1st week of November.  I didn't anticipate that there might be a problem with two of us logging in to two separate accounts on two separate computers, so that was our plan.  It worked perfectly.  She made FP+ reservations for our party of 4 for three days and I made FP+ reservations for our party of 4 for 2 days. We were able to get everything that we wanted include 7DMT for our first day and A&E on our last day.  Maybe we just got lucky, cause I am notorious for making computers/websites not function properly.  I'm sorry to hear that the site has been glitchy for others.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I am new to this whole fastpass+ thing.  We are set to arrive to WDW on 11/9.  Does that mean my window for scheduling these opens tonight at midnight or tomorrow night?  And I keep seeing you guys say that my reservations need to be linked in order to schedule these.  What exactly does that entail?  Thanks so much!


----------



## treehugnmama

mesaboy2 said:


> This is a continuous debate--how many are allowed with rider swap.  Won't be solved here.  It ultimately comes down to the CM on station when you try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically they must be below the height minimum, but CMs have been known to make exceptions.  I know this practical info is in direct conflict with information on WDW's own website.



good to know thanks she is no where near under the height limit she just doesn't like any of the "thrill" rides at disney


----------



## mbrittb00

mesaboy2 said:


> ...
> Technically they must be below the height minimum, but CMs have been known to make exceptions.  I know this practical info is in direct conflict with information on WDW's own website.



The Official Walt Disney World website states that *"If Guests in your party don’t want to board an attraction . . .either because they do not meet the height requirement or simply do not wish to ride."*  you can get a rider swap.  

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/rider-switch/

How can the Offiical Walt Disney World Website be wrong?  That would be false advertisement and would open them up to numerous lawsuits.


----------



## mesaboy2

mbrittb00 said:


> The Official Walt Disney World website states that "If Guests in your party don't want to board an attraction . . .either because they do not meet the height requirement or simply do not wish to ride."  you can get a rider swap.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/rider-switch/
> 
> *How can the Offiical Walt Disney World Website be wrong?*  That would be false advertisement and would open them up to numerous lawsuits.



I'm not sure if you're asking this question seriously or not.  This is the exact text I was referring to above.  In practice, CMs may or may not allow tall-enough children to qualify for rider swap.  I think I might just give up on this country if someone were to actually sue over something like this.


----------



## mbrittb00

mesaboy2 said:


> I'm not sure if you're asking this question seriously or not.  This is the exact text I was referring to above.  In practice, CMs may or may not allow tall-enough children to qualify for rider swap.  I think I might just give up on this country if someone were to actually sue over something like this.



The question you highlighted, for the most part seriously.  It is by definition the Official website.  If it can't be trusted then what can?  I understand that mistakes can be made on the website, however a company the size of Disney would have a whole group of people making sure that their website matches company policy, and this specific "error" has been there for a while now.

I do agree with you that sueing over such would be extreamly silly, however it begs the question, is this the only "promise" on their website that they selectivally fulfil, or are their others?  If there are others, then individially they may not be a big deal, but collectivally maybe they are.  Or if this IS the only one they won't fulfil, why not?

Let's face it there are some rides (not many) that are extreamly scary to some kids (Tower of Terror, Rockin Roller Coaster, Space Mountain, Expedition Everest, etc) even kids that are tall enough to ride.  Is it really the right thing to ask a parent of such a child to wait for the others to ride, then have to go through the standby line all by themselves?

I'll be honest I'm a bit biaed.  I have an 8 year old daughter that doesn't care much for Roller Coasters.  I am hoping that she will ride (and enjoy) space mountain.  If not, there is no way we can go through standby twice, so either my wife or I will have to miss the 2nd time around.


----------



## Best Aunt

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I am new to this whole fastpass+ thing.  We are set to arrive to WDW on 11/9.  Does that mean my window for scheduling these opens tonight at midnight or tomorrow night?  And I keep seeing you guys say that my reservations need to be linked in order to schedule these.  What exactly does that entail?  Thanks so much!



I haven't been posting much on this board, but it doesn't look like anybody answered your questions so I will give it a shot.

I use a Disney Dining Reservation Date calculator to figure out dates, even if I'm not using it to plan dining reservations.  It lets you enter a date, and then it tells you when you can make reservations at 180 days before that date, 60 days before that date, etc.  It says that 60 days ahead would be 09/10/14.  So my understanding is that at that you would be sitting at your computer at 11:55 pm on 09/09/14 and when the clock strikes midnight, you would be able to start making your Fastpass Plus reservations.

But you can only make the reservations 60 days ahead if:
(a) you have a My Disney Experience account
(b) You entered your hotel confirmation number into your MDE account
(c) You have purchased theme park admission, and you entered the number for your theme park admission into your account.

This is assuming that everybody in your party is entered into your account.  Other people have posted about how you can make FP+ reservations for someone who is not part of your hotel reservation.

Here's the link, assuming the Dis lets me post it:
http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/pscalc/dispscalc.html


----------



## mesaboy2

mbrittb00 said:


> The question you highlighted, for the most part seriously.  It is by definition the Official website.  *If it can't be trusted then what can?*  I understand that mistakes can be made on the website, however a company the size of Disney would have a whole group of people making sure that their website matches company policy, and this specific "error" has been there for a while now.
> 
> I do agree with you that sueing over such would be extreamly silly, however it begs the question, is this the only "promise" on their website that they selectivally fulfil, or are their others?  If there are others, then individially they may not be a big deal, but collectivally maybe they are.  Or if this IS the only one they won't fulfil, why not?
> 
> Let's face it there are some rides (not many) that are extreamly scary to some kids (Tower of Terror, Rockin Roller Coaster, Space Mountain, Expedition Everest, etc) even kids that are tall enough to ride.  Is it really the right thing to ask a parent of such a child to wait for the others to ride, then have to go through the standby line all by themselves?
> 
> I'll be honest I'm a bit biaed.  I have an 8 year old daughter that doesn't care much for Roller Coasters.  I am hoping that she will ride (and enjoy) space mountain.  If not, there is no way we can go through standby twice, so either my wife or I will have to miss the 2nd time around.



Maybe a phone CM?


----------



## twoolle

Cluelyss said:


> Copying is exactly how is sounds - directly copying the FP+ selections for a given day from one member of your party to another. The issue is in availability, as you mention. I've heard that if the exact time slots/attractions are not available for the party you are copying TO, the system may change the attraction(s) for both parties to something available for 2. For example, you are trying to copy an A&E FP+, but there are no more available that day, so now you have 2 FP+ to meet Rapunzel/Cinderella and have lost your original A&E. It appears that the website gives you a warning and the option to cancel if it can't copy exactly, but the app does not. Either way, I wouldn't risk it if you have something you don't want to lose.



I have used the copy functions many times and most recently (today) to snag a 2nd 7DMT FP+ on our arrival day, that way DH and DS4 can ride together and then myself and DS3 can ride using rider swap. (DD1 will also be there). We are 12 days away! My experience with the copy function was that if a ride was not available it would pick a different time for that ride, but leave the 1st person's original time in tact. I never had it change both people, but it is probably something that happened a lot at first. If there are no additional slots available for a ride then it will pick something else for the 2nd person.


----------



## vfalkner

We are going to Disney Nov. 7-12 but had to do a split reservation for FD so our tickets are linked to our second reservation for Nov. 9-12 (we are going to pick them up early and add a day when we get there). So I thought (and the system was telling me) that I wouldn't be able to get into the FP+ system until Sept. 10 which is 60 days out from our tickets (Nov. 9). Tonight I was goofing around to make sure everything was set up correctly and "holy cow" it let me into the system and I was able to make our FP+ for Nov 9-12!!! It had to be based on the first reservation for Nov 7-8. 

The funny thing is that I stressed about this and had a plan to copy down all the passes I wanted tomorrow to be ready, but with this pleasant surprise, I was actually much more relaxed about it (although I did already know exactly what we wanted.) But I am kicking myself thinking that I could have done this last night or even this morning! 

So here is my issue now, we were able to get A&E on Nov. 12 - but the earliest time for the 4 of us was 3:40-4:40. Since our flight out is at 5:00 - I don't think we are going to make that. 

So how do I now go through the process of trying to get an earlier time? Do I release the 3:40-4:40 FP and look for an earlier FP for less people? Is there a way to look for fewer people without releasing the one I have?

Other than that, we were able to get everything we wanted and just about at the time we wanted them! Crazy. I had such low expectations.


----------



## JustLikeMe

We check in on Nov 8th, so I was up at 5am UK time this morning to book FastPass+ reservations. It was all much easier than I anticipated - I wasn't looking for Anna and Elsa which certainly helped, but I was able to book 7DMT for Sunday the 9th with ease, loads of times available.

The one thing which surprised me is that while there was plenty of availability for 7DMT on Sunday the 9th, there was no availability for BTMRR! Is this normal? I did manage to get it a couple of days later on Tues the 11th, but I wasn't expecting it to be unavailable at 61 days out!


----------



## Cluelyss

vfalkner said:


> We are going to Disney Nov. 7-12 but had to do a split reservation for FD so our tickets are linked to our second reservation for Nov. 9-12 (we are going to pick them up early and add a day when we get there). So I thought (and the system was telling me) that I wouldn't be able to get into the FP+ system until Sept. 10 which is 60 days out from our tickets (Nov. 9). Tonight I was goofing around to make sure everything was set up correctly and "holy cow" it let me into the system and I was able to make our FP+ for Nov 9-12!!! It had to be based on the first reservation for Nov 7-8.  The funny thing is that I stressed about this and had a plan to copy down all the passes I wanted tomorrow to be ready, but with this pleasant surprise, I was actually much more relaxed about it (although I did already know exactly what we wanted.) But I am kicking myself thinking that I could have done this last night or even this morning!  So here is my issue now, we were able to get A&E on Nov. 12 - but the earliest time for the 4 of us was 3:40-4:40. Since our flight out is at 5:00 - I don't think we are going to make that.   So how do I now go through the process of trying to get an earlier time? Do I release the 3:40-4:40 FP and look for an earlier FP for less people? Is there a way to look for fewer people without releasing the one I have?  Other than that, we were able to get everything we wanted and just about at the time we wanted them! Crazy. I had such low expectations.


Easiest done through the app, you can search for alternate times on that day (or alternate experiences on a different day) without releasing your current selections. If you don't like what they give you when you're searching, simple hit cancel (online) or back (in the app) and your original selections will remain intact. In the app, however, you can search for individual times, and may find more availability for A&E (on an earlier date, even) by searching that way. The goal would be to get overlapping return windows for all members of your party, and you would enter the queue during the overlapping times. That's how I was able to secure my A&E FP for all 4 of us. Good luck!!


----------



## mbrittb00

mesaboy2 said:


> Maybe a phone CM?



Unfortunatlly I've gotten incorrect info from them as well.


----------



## mom2rtk

mbrittb00 said:


> Unfortunatlly I've gotten incorrect info from them as well.



Yeah, he was kidding. The phone CMs are notorious for giving out bad information.

Honestly, I take every bit of information I get directly from Disney with a grain of salt. They aren't meticulous with maintaining an accurate message. I suppose because they don't have to be. Or because they are too big. Or likely a combination of both.


----------



## mesaboy2

mom2rtk said:


> Yeah, he was kidding. The phone CMs are notorious for giving out bad information.
> 
> Honestly, I take every bit of information I get directly from Disney with a grain of salt. They aren't meticulous with maintaining an accurate message. I suppose because they don't have to be. Or because they are too big. Or likely a combination of both.


----------



## gorjus121

Sorry if this has been asked already ... How often do the hard to get or popular FP+  like the 7DMT become available if at all? Have any of you gotten one closer to your trip?  Unfortunately these have all been disbursed by the time my window opens. Is it worth it to try and check periodically like ADRs? Thanks in advance


----------



## Cluelyss

gorjus121 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already ... How often do the hard to get or popular FP+  like the 7DMT become available if at all? Have any of you gotten one closer to your trip?  Unfortunately these have all been disbursed by the time my window opens. Is it worth it to try and check periodically like ADRs? Thanks in advance


Yes, definitely keep checking! I found several in the week to ten days after my window opened (specifically for A&E, I was able to get 7DMT at midnight on my 60-day mark). I'm assuming this is because people scheduled several different FP times and then released those that didn't end up working in their final schedule. I've had less luck recently, though (I am almost month past my date now).  I have heard the rumor that Disney will release additional FP into the system 30 days out for off-site guests, however, so will be testing that theory out this weekend! Will report back if I am successful  Also, there are A&E/7DMT cancellation threads out there that you can subscribe to as well. Good luck!


----------



## smscrapbooks

I have been looking for the answer to my question with no luck. Sorry if this is a repeat.
When booking your 4th FP, after you've used your first 3 FPs, can you book the 4th using the phone app or do you have to use a kiosk in the park? Thanks!


----------



## ckelly14

smscrapbooks said:


> I have been looking for the answer to my question with no luck. Sorry if this is a repeat.
> When booking your 4th FP, after you've used your first 3 FPs, can you book the 4th using the phone app or do you have to use a kiosk in the park? Thanks!



Kiosk only (for now)


----------



## SPOERLX3

smscrapbooks said:


> I have been looking for the answer to my question with no luck. Sorry if this is a repeat.
> When booking your 4th FP, after you've used your first 3 FPs, can you book the 4th using the phone app or do you have to use a kiosk in the park? Thanks!




At this time, you can only book the 4th and any FP after that at the kiosk.
Wish they would hurry and set it up so we could use the app.


----------



## mesaboy2

smscrapbooks said:


> *I have been looking for the answer to my question with no luck.* Sorry if this is a repeat.
> When booking your 4th FP, after you've used your first 3 FPs, *can you book the 4th using the phone app or do you have to use a kiosk in the park*? Thanks!



The first post contains this answer.


----------



## Mikie

Mommymarie said:


> Since we are such a large party, I am a little stressed about A&E and SDMT! I know I will probably have to split our group up to get FP+ and start with our last day. Here is my question....my mom and I both have our own MDE account with everything linked and shared. Can we both be logged into our own separate MDE account at midnight booking FP at the same time. My thinking is if we both try to get FP+ for a group of 3-4, it will be easier than trying to get all 7 of us. Has anyone tried this? Also, I want to make sure...the infant can go with us to A&E even without a ticket/FP+ right??



I didn't need A&E, but I booked Fastpasses for a party of 12 traveling in Oct (Columbus Day week - predicted crowd levels 6/7) I happened to be up at midnight on 60 days out and booked 7 dwarves for all 12 of us easily with lots of time choices for the 2nd to last day (day 66 for us) I looked at our first MK day (day 61)  and had a handful of times available for all 12, but not times I liked so I skipped it that day.  When I went iin later that day to pick all the FPs for our whole trip (around 2pm on our 60 day ) I had no trouble getting lots of times for all rides all days and 7dwarves still had lots (not as much as midnight, but still lots)

LONG way of saying, I'm not sure about A&E, but with the glitchy- ness of MDE, I wouldn't try logging in the same account on two devices and you should still be fine on all rides in all parks, even with a larger group.


----------



## Krystalynn

I am having trouble finding an answer to this... HOW in the world are people reserving FP+ for MNSSHP? I have tickets for Friday but can not find anything later than park closing. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Planning Mama

Krystalynn said:


> I am having trouble finding an answer to this... HOW in the world are people reserving FP+ for MNSSHP? I have tickets for Friday but can not find anything later than park closing. Am I doing something wrong?



You can't actually book FP+ during the party as it is not available. What you can do is book FP+ during 4-7 pm. This is the earliest the hard ticket for the party will grant you admission to MK but it is before the actual party starts. Hope that helps


----------



## ghtx

smscrapbooks said:


> I have been looking for the answer to my question with no luck. Sorry if this is a repeat.
> When booking your 4th FP, after you've used your first 3 FPs, can you book the 4th using the phone app or do you have to use a kiosk in the park? Thanks!



As PPs said kiosks for now, no app.  But I've also heard that a resort concierge can schedule it for you, if you are park hopping and stopping at your resort in between.  Also if you find a wandering CM with an iPad (if they still have those) then she can (maybe) do it for you.


----------



## Krystalynn

Planning Mama said:


> You can't actually book FP+ during the party as it is not available. What you can do is book FP+ during 4-7 pm. This is the earliest the hard ticket for the party will grant you admission to MK but it is before the actual party starts. Hope that helps



It does  Thank you!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Mikie said:


> I didn't need A&E, but I booked Fastpasses for a party of 12 traveling in Oct (Columbus Day week - predicted crowd levels 6/7) I happened to be up at midnight on 60 days out and booked 7 dwarves for all 12 of us easily with lots of time choices for the 2nd to last day (day 66 for us) I looked at our first MK day (day 61)  and had a handful of times available for all 12, but not times I liked so I skipped it that day.  When I went iin later that day to pick all the FPs for our whole trip (around 2pm on our 60 day ) I had no trouble getting lots of times for all rides all days and 7dwarves still had lots (not as much as midnight, but still lots)  LONG way of saying, I'm not sure about A&E, but with the glitchy- ness of MDE, I wouldn't try logging in the same account on two devices and you should still be fine on all rides in all parks, even with a larger group.


I will add that A&E is much harder to find than 7DMT. On my 60-day mark I had plenty of time choices for 7DMT on all 6 days of my trip, but could not find a single block of 4 for A&E on any of my days. So for A&E at least, I would recommend splitting your party. And I second not using 2 devices.


----------



## karensi

Mikie said:


> I didn't need A&E, but I booked Fastpasses for a party of 12 traveling in Oct (Columbus Day week - predicted crowd levels 6/7) I happened to be up at midnight on 60 days out and booked 7 dwarves for all 12 of us easily with lots of time choices for the 2nd to last day (day 66 for us) I looked at our first MK day (day 61)  and had a handful of times available for all 12, but not times I liked so I skipped it that day.  When I went iin later that day to pick all the FPs for our whole trip (around 2pm on our 60 day ) I had no trouble getting lots of times for all rides all days and 7dwarves still had lots (not as much as midnight, but still lots)
> 
> LONG way of saying, I'm not sure about A&E, but with the glitchy- ness of MDE, I wouldn't try logging in the same account on two devices and you should still be fine on all rides in all parks, even with a larger group.



Mikie,
I see you have a party of 12. I'm just wondering if you had to break your party up into smaller groups or if you were able to book all 12 together in one group.
I have a party of 6, going in Feb,  and not sure if I should break us up into 2 parties of 3 each (or 3 parties of 2 each) or just go ahead and do all 6 at once. 
I feel like I should have a plan and be able to move on this quickly at midnight on my designated day as I really want 7DMT.

Thanks,

Karen


----------



## TinkSassy

Help - I've searched this thread (and the one before it) but not finding my answer.  Trying to "stalk" 7DMT openings for the first week of October.  How do you do this effectively without cancelling everything?  I need 2 - for 10/4, 10/6 or 10/10.

I am trying the just checking back - which worked for BOG ADR.  But this doesn't seem to work the same way each time - confused


----------



## mesaboy2

Krystalynn said:


> I am having trouble finding an answer to this... HOW in the world are people reserving FP+ for MNSSHP? I have tickets for Friday but can not find anything later than park closing. Am I doing something wrong?



Also answered in the first post.

Maybe I can just delete it?


----------



## Cluelyss

karensi said:


> Mikie, I see you have a party of 12. I'm just wondering if you had to break your party up into smaller groups or if you were able to book all 12 together in one group. I have a party of 6, going in Feb,  and not sure if I should break us up into 2 parties of 3 each (or 3 parties of 2 each) or just go ahead and do all 6 at once. I feel like I should have a plan and be able to move on this quickly at midnight on my designated day as I really want 7DMT.  Thanks,  Karen


I had no problem booking 7DMT for a party of 4 on several days of my trip at 60-days out.


----------



## Mikie

karensi said:


> Mikie,
> I see you have a party of 12. I'm just wondering if you had to break your party up into smaller groups or if you were able to book all 12 together in one group.
> I have a party of 6, going in Feb,  and not sure if I should break us up into 2 parties of 3 each (or 3 parties of 2 each) or just go ahead and do all 6 at once.
> I feel like I should have a plan and be able to move on this quickly at midnight on my designated day as I really want 7DMT.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Karen



I started with a plan of looking for all 12 at once and would switch to smaller groups if necessary.  I was able to find everything for all 12 without breaking up, including 7dwarves.  The earlier of my 2 MK days, I had at least  5 choices of times for 7dwarves, but not times I particularly liked and the later MK day I had lots of availability all day, still no breaking up.  I did do that MK day only at midnight, but then went to bed and did all the rest (all 12, no problems at all) at 2 pm the next day.  I have since played around with a couple of times and always got plenty of ride and time choices still for the entire group at day 42 and 38 and 35 so far.

If you're a night owl anyway, I think you'll easily get all you like at midnight. If that's tough, I'd really think you can easily wait until the next morning or afternoon.  I also watched a youtube walk through of the process so I'd know what the screens looked like beforehand, so I'd not be seeing it the first time when I'm tired and impatient


----------



## vfalkner

Cluelyss said:


> Easiest done through the app, you can search for alternate times on that day (or alternate experiences on a different day) without releasing your current selections. If you don't like what they give you when you're searching, simple hit cancel (online) or back (in the app) and your original selections will remain intact. In the app, however, you can search for individual times, and may find more availability for A&E (on an earlier date, even) by searching that way. The goal would be to get overlapping return windows for all members of your party, and you would enter the queue during the overlapping times. That's how I was able to secure my A&E FP for all 4 of us. Good luck!!



Thanks Cluelyss - the App was definitely the way to go. I couldn't figure out how to look for just one or two of us online but in the app is was so simple. I have managed to get overlapping times (1 single and 1 for 2 of us) for me, my DD and DS for 12:50 which we can probably just squeeze in before heading to the airport! My DH still has the later time. He doesn't care if he meets the ladies, but I will keep checking for him just in case!


----------



## Cluelyss

vfalkner said:


> Thanks Cluelyss - the App was definitely the way to go. I couldn't figure out how to look for just one or two of us online but in the app is was so simple. I have managed to get overlapping times (1 single and 1 for 2 of us) for me, my DD and DS for 12:50 which we can probably just squeeze in before heading to the airport! My DH still has the later time. He doesn't care if he meets the ladies, but I will keep checking for him just in case!


Great!!!! Happy to help, glad it worked!


----------



## twoolle

gorjus121 said:
			
		

> Sorry if this has been asked already ... How often do the hard to get or popular FP+  like the 7DMT become available if at all? Have any of you gotten one closer to your trip?  Unfortunately these have all been disbursed by the time my window opens. Is it worth it to try and check periodically like ADRs? Thanks in advance



Yes definitely keep checking! Last night I was able to get 2 fp+ for 7DMT on sep 20th! I checked every few hours for 3 days on the MDX app. Booked a single then copied to another.



			
				TinkSassy said:
			
		

> Help - I've searched this thread (and the one before it) but not finding my answer.  Trying to "stalk" 7DMT openings for the first week of October.  How do you do this effectively without cancelling everything?  I need 2 - for 10/4, 10/6 or 10/10.
> 
> I am trying the just checking back - which worked for BOG ADR.  But this doesn't seem to work the same way each time - confused



Needs to be done thru the app on your phone or tablet. However it is tougher to do if you already have 3 fp+ booked for every day because it will only show you experiences available at your current fp+ times. A few days ago i decided we might want to do MK on our arrival day sep 20th. I booked a set of fastpass and there just happened to be one open for 7DMT.  I didn't like the time but i took it. Then i just kept searching for a better time and finally got one a couple days later. HTH.


----------



## Mommymarie

Is it possible to split up the group and look for smaller groups of FP+ on the website?


----------



## Mommymarie

just made FP+ ressies and couldn't get A&E even by breaking it down to a party of 2....I made 3 other FP+ ressies for our entire party of 7. I wanted to go back in and try to modify one of these for A&E....trying to change one person at a time, but it only seems to let me change FP for the entire party...won't let me search to change just one person...any ideas?


----------



## stacielee

Mommymarie said:


> just made FP+ ressies and couldn't get A&E even by breaking it down to a party of 2....I made 3 other FP+ ressies for our entire party of 7. I wanted to go back in and try to modify one of these for A&E....trying to change one person at a time, but it only seems to let me change FP for the entire party...won't let me search to change just one person...any ideas?



Use the app.


----------



## Peanut Butter

Mommymarie said:


> just made FP+ ressies and couldn't get A&E even by breaking it down to a party of 2....I made 3 other FP+ ressies for our entire party of 7. I wanted to go back in and try to modify one of these for A&E....trying to change one person at a time, but it only seems to let me change FP for the entire party...won't let me search to change just one person...any ideas?



I made mine tonight too and they were definitely all gone. At least for my dates (which I'm guessing are close to yours). I even started with only one person and there was still nothing.


----------



## g-dad66

Cluelyss said:


> I had no problem booking 7DMT for a party of 4 on several days of my trip at 60-days out.




60-day window opened for us about 45 minutes ago, and could not get 7DMT for November 10.

Also no availability of Big Thunder Mountain Railroad on November 14.  That one seems a little strange to me.

I think we're seeing availabilities steadily decrease as more and more folks are herded into FP+.

As a former FP super-user, I can see that we're going to have far less ability to do favorite rides more than once than we could do in our past 12 trips in the past 6 years.


----------



## Peanut Butter

g-dad66 said:


> 60-day window opened for us about 45 minutes ago, and could not get 7DMT for November 10.
> 
> *Also no availability of Big Thunder Mountain Railroad on November 14. * That one seems a little strange to me.
> 
> I think we're seeing availabilities steadily decrease as more and more folks are herded into FP+.
> 
> As a former FP super-user, I can see that we're going to have far less ability to do favorite rides more than once than we could do in our past 12 trips in the past 6 years.



I was able to book BTMR on Nov 14 by splitting our party of 3 up. We got an overlapping time in the afternoon. I thought it was strange too.


----------



## g-dad66

Peanut Butter said:


> I was able to book BTMR on Nov 14 by splitting our party of 3 up. We got an overlapping time in the afternoon. I thought it was strange too.




Glad that worked for you.

For November 10, I decided to modify my selections by trying Seven Dwarfs Mine Train for just one person at a time.  Also tried copying one person's pciks other to another.  Ended up with four individual reservations for 7DMT all at different non-overlapping times.  It also gave each person varying, sometimes-overlapping times for our other two FP+ attractions and even changed my attractions to two that I didn't pick.

Decided we didn't need to ride 7DMT that badly after all, cancelled, and went back to my original FP+ picks.

What a mess.


----------



## Mikie

Mommymarie said:


> Is it possible to split up the group and look for smaller groups of FP+ on the website?



I'm certain there may be a more streamlined way, but someone told me this one and I'm afraid of screwing up my plans, so I've not looked for an alternative:

Go to Change FP+, click on "select new time" under the one you want to adjust, you'll get a list of all your people currently with that FP. Select the ones you want to change. If you want to change the time, go ahead and do so. If you want to keep the time but change the attraction, click Update and it will have a separate FP showing now for your two groups.  Pick the group you want to change and pick "change experience" and look for the attraction you want


----------



## gorjus121

g-dad66 said:


> Glad that worked for you.  For November 10, I decided to modify my selections by trying Seven Dwarfs Mine Train for just one person at a time.  Also tried copying one person's pciks other to another.  Ended up with four individual reservations for 7DMT all at different non-overlapping times.  It also gave each person varying, sometimes-overlapping times for our other two FP+ attractions and even changed my attractions to two that I didn't pick.  Decided we didn't need to ride 7DMT that badly after all, cancelled, and went back to my original FP+ picks.  What a mess.


 my goodness thank you!  This just helped me get 7DMT FP+ in November. I modified just myself and one of my sons, then it was available. Then I was able to copy those same FPs to my husband and my other son.   I did notice A&E and the Wishes was still unavailable. I love this forum so helpful. Thank you for the post!


----------



## karensi

Cluelyss said:


> I had no problem booking 7DMT for a party of 4 on several days of my trip at 60-days out.





Mikie said:


> I started with a plan of looking for all 12 at once and would switch to smaller groups if necessary.  I was able to find everything for all 12 without breaking up, including 7dwarves.  The earlier of my 2 MK days, I had at least  5 choices of times for 7dwarves, but not times I particularly liked and the later MK day I had lots of availability all day, still no breaking up.  I did do that MK day only at midnight, but then went to bed and did all the rest (all 12, no problems at all) at 2 pm the next day.  I have since played around with a couple of times and always got plenty of ride and time choices still for the entire group at day 42 and 38 and 35 so far.
> 
> If you're a night owl anyway, I think you'll easily get all you like at midnight. If that's tough, I'd really think you can easily wait until the next morning or afternoon.  I also watched a youtube walk through of the process so I'd know what the screens looked like beforehand, so I'd not be seeing it the first time when I'm tired and impatient



Thanks, once again, Cluelyss and Mikie,

Karen


----------



## karensi

Mikie said:


> I'm certain there may be a more streamlined way, but someone told me this one and I'm afraid of screwing up my plans, so I've not looked for an alternative:
> 
> Go to Change FP+, click on "select new time" under the one you want to adjust, you'll get a list of all your people currently with that FP. Select the ones you want to change. If you want to change the time, go ahead and do so. If you want to keep the time but change the attraction, click Update and it will have a separate FP showing now for your two groups.  Pick the group you want to change and pick "change experience" and look for the attraction you want



Mikie, if you have 2 groups of 3 (party of 6 people) and you want to change the time or attraction *for the entire group *of 6, am I correct in thinking you would do this and just change both groups (of 3) one group at a time?

Grrrr, is it apparent I'm starting to drive myself crazy with all this 

Thanks,

Karen


----------



## ghtx

Mikie said:


> I'm certain there may be a more streamlined way, but someone told me this one and I'm afraid of screwing up my plans, so I've not looked for an alternative:
> 
> Go to Change FP+, click on "select new time" under the one you want to adjust, you'll get a list of all your people currently with that FP. Select the ones you want to change. If you want to change the time, go ahead and do so. If you want to keep the time but change the attraction, click Update and it will have a separate FP showing now for your two groups.  Pick the group you want to change and pick "change experience" and look for the attraction you want



Yes there is a more streamlined way.

You do not need to select a "new time" before you can select a "new experience."  You can choose to change the FP's experience.  Before you finish the process, you will be asked which of the party's members you want this change applied to.  Then, you can unselect whomever you don't want changed.

I think this is confusing some people because when you first select the new attraction you don't see the option for selecting the members of your party.  Thus a lot of people assume that you can only do it for the entire party.


----------



## Mikie

karensi said:


> Mikie, if you have 2 groups of 3 (party of 6 people) and you want to change the time or attraction *for the entire group *of 6, am I correct in thinking you would do this and just change both groups (of 3) one group at a time?
> 
> Grrrr, is it apparent I'm starting to drive myself crazy with all this
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Karen



I would think so - of course try doing all 6 at once, but if you're not finding availability & want to try looking for smaller groups, then just go through the process twice.  I'm assuming you won't get identical times (or why wouldn't it have just worked the first time for all 6?) but you can try for something like 11:30-12:30 for one group and 11:50-12:50 for the second and just choose to ride during the time when you overlap.


----------



## Mikie

ghtx said:


> Yes there is a more streamlined way.
> 
> You do not need to select a "new time" before you can select a "new experience."  You can choose to change the FP's experience.  Before you finish the process, you will be asked which of the party's members you want this change applied to.  Then, you can unselect whomever you don't want changed.
> 
> I think this is confusing some people because when you first select the new attraction you don't see the option for selecting the members of your party.  Thus a lot of people assume that you can only do it for the entire party.



Thank you!

So strange that it looks so different if you plan to change time vs if you choose to change experience. . . . Well, no stranger than the other oddities of the MDE app and website, I guess


----------



## g-dad66

gorjus121 said:


> my goodness thank you!  This just helped me get 7DMT FP+ in November. I modified just myself and one of my sons, then it was available. Then I was able to copy those same FPs to my husband and my other son.   I did notice A&E and the Wishes was still unavailable. I love this forum so helpful. Thank you for the post!



Glad I could help.

Now if I could just help myself.  

I got myself a 7DMT for 11-12 am, but when I copy it to my grandson, it changes the experience to Under the Sea for him.  And when I copy it to my sister and her grandson, it does give them 7DMT, but a 4-5 pm time for one of them, and a 5-6 pm time for the other (and the grandson is only 4 years old, so he's hardly going to be riding alone....)

What a mess.

And what an idiot I am to keep playing around with it.  Time to cancel the whole thing once again, and just settle for no 7DMT FP+

Grrr.....


----------



## Cluelyss

g-dad66 said:


> Glad I could help.  Now if I could just help myself.    I got myself a 7DMT for 11-12 am, but when I copy it to my grandson, it changes the experience to Under the Sea for him.  And when I copy it to my sister and her grandson, it does give them 7DMT, but a 4-5 pm time for one of them, and a 5-6 pm time for the other (and the grandson is only 4 years old, so he's hardly going to be riding alone....)  What a mess.  And what an idiot I am to keep playing around with it.  Time to cancel the whole thing once again, and just settle for no 7DMT FP+  Grrr.....


You can't copy if there is no availability at that time, and you run the risk of losing your original selection, like you mentioned. Better to just continue checking for availability. Annoying, I know, I do it all day long


----------



## Jarvis23

Angel Ariel said:


> Is it possible for me to be signed into my account on my tablet and book our SDMT/A&E FP+s for Monday while DH is signed into the *same* account on another device/laptop trying to book SDMT for Friday?


I did this and had no problem. My wife was on a laptop and I was on a PC, both logged into same account. Booking for 5 days for 6 people and got everything including A&E, SDMT, soarin and all the hard to get ones.


----------



## Jarvis23

jnncooke said:


> I have four complimentary park hopper one day passes that I "won" in a silent auction for charity. We will be at the parks for six days on our upcoming trip so I am going to add two more single park hopper days. Since these are individual days and I had to put in a number for each day to link them on my MDE account when I do my fastpass+ will I be able to book for all six days and not one day at a time?


yes, two people in my party of 6 had 10 comp passes and I was able to book all days for them


----------



## Jarvis23

nettajean said:


> We did our Fast Passes last Monday night for our trip the 1st week of November.  I didn't anticipate that there might be a problem with two of us logging in to two separate accounts on two separate computers, so that was our plan.  It worked perfectly.  She made FP+ reservations for our party of 4 for three days and I made FP+ reservations for our party of 4 for 2 days. We were able to get everything that we wanted include 7DMT for our first day and A&E on our last day.  Maybe we just got lucky, cause I am notorious for making computers/websites not function properly.  I'm sorry to hear that the site has been glitchy for others.


nope, worked for me too last Sunday.


----------



## Jarvis23

I also was pleasantly surprised as to how easy the process was other than getting up at midnight. Thanks to all the info provided by mesaboy2 and everyone on the original thread I felt prepared to conquer the fastpass+.


----------



## Beka

I'm so confused.  We are staying off site.  From what I understand from this thread's 1st post, I can book at 30 days out, which I'm within the window of.  I tried booking for 10/7, and was told "You've reached your max amount of FP+ planning days."  Options are: trade one of my existing days for October 3 -or- Remove myself from my FP+ party.  

I'm lost.  How have I reached my max when I haven't booked anything?!  I have 2 dining reservations, but that shouldn't affect FP+, since they're both at resorts & not in park.  Right?


----------



## Cluelyss

Beka said:


> I'm so confused.  We are staying off site.  From what I understand from this thread's 1st post, I can book at 30 days out, which I'm within the window of.  I tried booking for 10/7, and was told "You've reached your max amount of FP+ planning days."  Options are: trade one of my existing days for October 3 -or- Remove myself from my FP+ party.  I'm lost.  How have I reached my max when I haven't booked anything?!  I have 2 dining reservations, but that shouldn't affect FP+, since they're both at resorts & not in park.  Right?


Are your park tickets linked in MDX?


----------



## Beka

Cluelyss said:


> Are your park tickets linked in MDX?



To the account?  As I add them, that's the message I get.


----------



## karensi

Just want to say thank you ghtx and once again, thank you Mikie.
I don't know what I would do without my Dis friends 


Karen


----------



## Cluelyss

Beka said:


> To the account?  As I add them, that's the message I get.


I believe if you are off-site you can only book one day of FP+ at a time? That may be the issue?


----------



## mesaboy2

Cluelyss said:


> I believe *if you are off-site you can only book one day of FP+ at a time*? That may be the issue?


----------



## jemlover

Thanks to all who have contributed on this thread.  It helped me tremendously.  I am happy to report that my window opened at midnight today and I was able to get everything I wanted including 7DMT.  I was basically done at about 12:45 but spent another hour tweaking things to get everything exactly as I wanted it.  It would not have been as smooth without the great advice I found on this thread.  I actually found the process pretty fun. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## slzer0

Wow this thread is filling up fast! 

My window opens in a few days, can I get in and play around with the system before it opens.? 
I'd like to be familiar so I can get in and out quickly. 

Are wishes and parade FPs now showing up consistently?


----------



## mesaboy2

slzer0 said:


> Wow this thread is filling up fast!
> 
> My window opens in a few days,
> 
> 1.  can I get in and play around with the system before it opens.?
> 
> 
> I'd like to be familiar so I can get in and out quickly.
> 
> 2.  Are wishes and parade FPs now showing up consistently?



1.  Many are reporting they have done so.

2.  They appear at 60 days pretty consistently now, based on numerous reports.  However, they disappear mighty fast also.


----------



## BStew

I book FP tomorrow night. We have 4 park days and a resort day. I might add a park day if it's the only day to snag an A&E. Will I be able to book 5 days of FP with my current situation since my resort stay is over 5 nights?


----------



## Cluelyss

BStew said:


> I book FP tomorrow night. We have 4 park days and a resort day. I might add a park day if it's the only day to snag an A&E. Will I be able to book 5 days of FP with my current situation since my resort stay is over 5 nights?


You can only book for the number of days that you have linked tickets for, so would need to add the additional ticket before you can schedule FP+. I would recommend starting with your last day first when searching for A&E (which can be your 5th day, you don't have to schedule them sequentially). Good luck!'


----------



## BStew

Cluelyss said:


> You can only book for the number of days that you have linked tickets for, so would need to add the additional ticket before you can schedule FP+. I would recommend starting with your last day first when searching for A&E (which can be your 5th day, you don't have to schedule them sequentially). Good luck!'



Ok thanks, that helps!


----------



## SPOERLX3

BStew said:


> I book FP tomorrow night. We have 4 park days and a resort day. I might add a park day if it's the only day to snag an A&E. Will I be able to book 5 days of FP with my current situation since my resort stay is over 5 nights?



You can book any 4 days of your trip. You don't have to use your FP's in order.
Ex: We have an 8 day resort stay but only 5 day ticket. I have my FP's for day 2, 3 5, 6 & 7.

I would recommend you look for A&E on the furthest day out first 

I hope this makes sense


----------



## chewysmom

Ok, quick question that I don't think has been asked/answered yet. (but I could be wrong!)

I am still outside of my window to book. I went to mdx just to see if I could play around/get a feel for what I'll be doing next week-but it only had my husband on the page where it says "Indicate who will share the same FP+ for the day and park you choose." 

I know we are all linked, our ADRs are all there, etc, so are the kids and I not showing up just b/c it's not time to make FP+ selections yet? On Wednesday at midnight, will we all magically show up on that screen?

Thanks! Hope I made sense.


----------



## n2mm

Last night was my DIL day to book her FP.  No surprise when she couldn't get A&E.  She plans to be at opening to do standby.  What is the policy for assistance guest.  Her daughter is in a wheelchair and uses a walker to get around.  She said she would do standby, but not sure how long it will take her to get there with her daughter.  She will continue to try for FP over the next 60 days.  I had coached her prior and she managed everything other than that, especially since she is a party of 12.  Obviously not everyone will do the A&E thing, just the little ones.


----------



## Cluelyss

chewysmom said:


> Ok, quick question that I don't think has been asked/answered yet. (but I could be wrong!)  I am still outside of my window to book. I went to mdx just to see if I could play around/get a feel for what I'll be doing next week-but it only had my husband on the page where it says "Indicate who will share the same FP+ for the day and park you choose."  I know we are all linked, our ADRs are all there, etc, so are the kids and I not showing up just b/c it's not time to make FP+ selections yet? On Wednesday at midnight, will we all magically show up on that screen?  Thanks! Hope I made sense.


Yes, everything should show up once your window opens. Unfortunately, there's no way to test this or play with the system beforehand, unless you have a separate, hard ticket linked to your account (MNSSHP or MVMCP, for example).  Good luck!!


----------



## Hobbes

Apologies if this has already beem answered, i don't have time to wade through everything!

Scenario-We go to a Tiering park and have prebooked Soarin or TSMM (ie good rides!) Later that day by a miracle there is still another FP+ available for Test track or RnRC. can we book it?
Likewise, if we have all our 3 pre-booked can we repeat an earlier ride or another tiered ride?


----------



## mesaboy2

Hobbes said:


> Apologies if this has already beem answered, i don't have time to wade through everything!
> 
> Scenario-We go to a Tiering park and have prebooked Soarin or TSMM (ie good rides!) Later that day by a miracle there is still another FP+ available for Test track or RnRC. can we book it?
> Likewise, if we have all our 3 pre-booked can we repeat an earlier ride or another tiered ride?



Yes to all.  The fourth (and after) FPs are not subject to tiering or repeat-ride limitations.

The OP, which answers these questions at Bullets 6 and 7 under "Additional Day-Of FP+", is designed so that you don't need to "wade through everything".


----------



## SPOERLX3

n2mm said:


> Last night was my DIL day to book her FP.  No surprise when she couldn't get A&E.  She plans to be at opening to do standby.  What is the policy for assistance guest.  Her daughter is in a wheelchair and uses a walker to get around.  She said she would do standby, but not sure how long it will take her to get there with her daughter.  She will continue to try for FP over the next 60 days.  I had coached her prior and she managed everything other than that, especially since she is a party of 12.  Obviously not everyone will do the A&E thing, just the little ones.



Good thing for A&E (if they are still doing this), if she goes to A&E at RD and the standby is full, they will give her a paper FP with a return window of time. If she doesn't go at RD, tell her to go early since the FP's are normally given out pretty quick and by then the SB line is shut down.


----------



## mom2rtk

SPOERLX3 said:


> Good thing for A&E (*if they are still doing this*), if she goes to A&E at RD and the standby is full, they will give her a paper FP with a return window of time. If she doesn't go at RD, tell her to go early since the FP's are normally given out pretty quick and by then the SB line is shut down.



They are not. It was a 3 day test. They are doing it at DLR right now, but not WDW.


----------



## SPOERLX3

mom2rtk said:


> They are not. It was a 3 day test. They are doing it at DLR right now, but not WDW.



Thank you for the correction 

We are going to Disney World in September and I won a trip to Disneyland and will be going in November!!! 

What rides at DLR are they testing right now, do you know?


----------



## mom2rtk

SPOERLX3 said:


> Thank you for the correction
> 
> We are going to Disney World in September and I won a trip to Disneyland and will be going in November!!!
> 
> What rides at DLR are they testing right now, do you know?



Congrats on winning a trip!

They are not testing this on anything else at DLR to my knowledge. Just A/E.


----------



## n2mm

SPOERLX3 said:


> Good thing for A&E (if they are still doing this), if she goes to A&E at RD and the standby is full, they will give her a paper FP with a return window of time. If she doesn't go at RD, tell her to go early since the FP's are normally given out pretty quick and by then the SB line is shut down.


  Thanks for the info.  I'll pass it on.  She does plan to go at RD, but trying to push a wheelchair through the masses will take time.  While the 9 year old has mobility limits and visual limits, there are a couple more kids with mental limitations she has to manage to keep hold of too..  The adults are my step son and his wife.  Her mom use to go and help out but lost her fight to cancer last month, so it's just the 2 adults.  There are actually only 10 kids going, which includes 2 grand kids.  My stepson and his wife adopted all of their children via foster care, so they are very young grand parents (late 30s).


Just saw the update....back to the drawing board.


----------



## Northernlites

subscribing to thread...awesome


----------



## got2sammies

If I have 3 fast passes booked and I just want to change ONE at a different time.. How can I look to see what is available then change it to the new experience and new time without effecting the other two?


----------



## ghtx

got2sammies said:


> If I have 3 fast passes booked and I just want to change ONE at a different time.. How can I look to see what is available then change it to the new experience and new time without effecting the other two?



You can start the process of changing the time on just one attraction.  You will be able to see what other times are available before making the change.


----------



## mesaboy2

OP updated to reflect upcoming closure of Maelstrom.


----------



## A MK Family

Any thoughts on when the FP+ will be available for A&E SAL at HS?  Going for Halloween and this just became a must see/do!!


----------



## mesaboy2

A MK Family said:


> Any thoughts on when the FP+ will be available for A&E SAL at HS?  Going for Halloween and this just became a must see/do!!



When I know it's been extended (I assume it will be), I'll update the OP there too.


----------



## A MK Family

mesaboy2 said:


> When I know it's been extended (I assume it will be), I'll update the OP there too.



Awesome!  BTW thanks for this thread as a result of reading it we have A&E & 7DMT FPs!!


----------



## mandis77

We are 19 days out - so it's time for me to tweak my FP+ reservations!

I'm in MDE and I cannot figure out how to take 2 people off an existing reservation without messing up their whole day.  Example:  I originally scheduled all 4 of us for Soarin'.  DD2 is too short to ride it so DH and her will go do something us while DD1 and I go ride.  The first thing I did was cancel them off the FP and then tried to go back and schedule them under the selection "New FastPass".  Except it made me cancel the other two FP for the day and start over again.  There has to be an easier way to do this right? 

Epcot wasn't so bad because I was able to get their FP's back but now we are under different reservations and our windows are close give or take 5 minutes.  But things will start to get messy with MK because I don't want to screw up 7DMT or A&E.  

HEEEEELP!


----------



## Cluelyss

mandis77 said:


> We are 19 days out - so it's time for me to tweak my FP+ reservations!  I'm in MDE and I cannot figure out how to take 2 people off an existing reservation without messing up their whole day.  Example:  I originally scheduled all 4 of us for Soarin'.  DD2 is too short to ride it so DH and her will go do something us while DD1 and I go ride.  The first thing I did was cancel them off the FP and then tried to go back and schedule them under the selection "New FastPass".  Except it made me cancel the other two FP for the day and start over again.  There has to be an easier way to do this right?  Epcot wasn't so bad because I was able to get their FP's back but now we are under different reservations and our windows are close give or take 5 minutes.  But things will start to get messy with MK because I don't want to screw up 7DMT or A&E.  HEEEEELP!


DON'T CANCEL! Just select the modify FP option. If you are only modifying for part of your party, you need to do this on the app. Once you select the attraction to modify, the next page will give you the option to select individual members of your party (in the app. Online will make you modify for everyone that shares that FP). Then simply select a new attraction for that part of your party, and viola! The original FP remains in tact for everyone else.


----------



## mandis77

Cluelyss said:


> DON'T CANCEL! Just select the modify FP option. If you are only modifying for part of your party, you need to do this on the app. Once you select the attraction to modify, the next page will give you the option to select individual members of your party (in the app. Online will make you modify for everyone that shares that FP). Then simply select a new attraction for that part of your party, and viola! The original FP remains in tact for everyone else.



Thank you!  I knew there had to be an easier way.


----------



## mesaboy2

A MK Family said:


> Awesome!  BTW thanks for this thread as a result of reading it we have A&E & 7DMT FPs!!



I have removed the September qualifier for Frozen SAL FPs, there is no apparent end to this offering at the moment.

You are welcome, I enjoy hearing success stories!


----------



## A MK Family

mesaboy2 said:


> I have removed the September qualifier for Frozen SAL FPs, there is no apparent end to this offering at the moment.  You are welcome, I enjoy hearing success stories!




FYI frozen SAL FPs does not show up in the App but is available on the website!  I was just able to update our selections for 10/29!  DDs are thrilled!!


----------



## foxor

This may have been answered, I am new to this thread and my 60 day window to select fast passes for the first time is coming up. I have read that to get Anna and Elsa you may have to use cell phone app to split the party, is it hard to do on a laptop? Should I just try to make original fast passes on my cell phone app or the laptop to try to get Anna and Elsa? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Best Aunt

I believe I read here that if you are making FP+ for a child, the child must be  "attached" to an adult.  Any time you make FP+ for one, you are making FP+ for both, and they cannot be separated.

At what age is a child old enough so that he does not need to be "attached" to an adult, and FP+ can be made for him individually?


----------



## mesaboy2

Best Aunt said:


> I believe I read here that if you are making FP+ for a child, the child must be  "attached" to an adult.  Any time you make FP+ for one, you are making FP+ for both, and they cannot be separated.
> 
> At what age is a child old enough so that he does not need to be "attached" to an adult, and FP+ can be made for him individually?



The minimum age to ride any alone is 7yo, assuming they also meet the height requirement.


----------



## Gryhndmom

n2mm said:


> Thanks for the info.  I'll pass it on.  She does plan to go at RD, but trying to push a wheelchair through the masses will take time.  While the 9 year old has mobility limits and visual limits, there are a couple more kids with mental limitations she has to manage to keep hold of too..  The adults are my step son and his wife.  Her mom use to go and help out but lost her fight to cancer last month, so it's just the 2 adults.  There are actually only 10 kids going, which includes 2 grand kids.  My stepson and his wife adopted all of their children via foster care, so they are very young grand parents (late 30s).
> 
> 
> Just saw the update....back to the drawing board.


Have you talked to a CM at WDW information to find out if there are any arrangements for special needs guests ?  Hopefully they can work with you to make this a positive experience !  And what wonderful people your stepson and his wife are for providing a loving home for these beautiful kids !


----------



## Cluelyss

foxor said:


> This may have been answered, I am new to this thread and my 60 day window to select fast passes for the first time is coming up. I have read that to get Anna and Elsa you may have to use cell phone app to split the party, is it hard to do on a laptop? Should I just try to make original fast passes on my cell phone app or the laptop to try to get Anna and Elsa? Thanks in advance!


Its easiest to make your initial selections from the website, in my opinion, while the app is best used to modify. Depending on the size of your group and length of stay, you may not need to separate your party at all. Try scheduling A&E as late in your trip as possible, for everyone, first. If that does not work, then try looking for singles and doubles. Good luck!


----------



## BStew

If I purchase tix mvmcp and all ready plan to be at MK that day, do I still have to use all 3 FP before I could make any for during the party?


----------



## g-dad66

Best Aunt said:


> I believe I read here that if you are making FP+ for a child, the child must be  "attached" to an adult.  Any time you make FP+ for one, you are making FP+ for both, and they cannot be separated.
> 
> At what age is a child old enough so that he does not need to be "attached" to an adult, and FP+ can be made for him individually?





Right now I have a 6-year-old who is scheduled to ride 7DMT at a time which does not overlap with the other 3 of us, and I have a 4-year-old who is scheduled to ride 7DMT at a time which doesn't overlap with the other 3 of us.

Obviously, I'm not going to keep it that way.  I'll switch the FP+ to something else if I can't get 7DMT with overlapping times for all 4 of us.

But....what this shows is that My Disney Experience allows kids under to 7 to ride "alone" -- certainly a glitch that needs to be fixed.


----------



## mesaboy2

BStew said:


> If I purchase tix mvmcp and all ready plan to be at MK that day, do I still have to use all 3 FP before I could make any for during the party?



There are no FPs during parties, as mentioned in the OP.


----------



## strawberrylilacs

I live in Seattle so Pacific Standard Time.  3 hours behind the east coast.  So when my window opens am I right in figuring I will start out 3 hours behind all in eastern time in trying to get FPs?  me Midnight = East coast 3AM


----------



## mesaboy2

strawberrylilacs said:


> I live in Seattle so Pacific Standard Time.  3 hours behind the east coast.  So when my window opens am I right in figuring I will start out 3 hours behind all in eastern time in trying to get FPs?  me Midnight = East coast 3AM



You will be able to start at 9:00p, since that is 12:00a Eastern Time.


----------



## poohmickey

strawberrylilacs said:


> I live in Seattle so Pacific Standard Time.  3 hours behind the east coast.  So when my window opens am I right in figuring I will start out 3 hours behind all in eastern time in trying to get FPs?  me Midnight = East coast 3AM




Nope, not behind at all.  Our window on the west coast opens at 9pm pacific time, which is the same moment as 12am eastern time.  When my window opened on August 29th at 12am eastern time, I was able to start making reservations at 9pm pacific time on August 28th.  Hope this makes sense!


----------



## strawberrylilacs

poohmickey - yes it does make sense and was hoping that was the case but thought it might just be wishful thinking on my part.  Bad enough we have to endure the expensive long plane flights. lol   Thanks for the info!


----------



## AmyPassPlus

My window opens at midnight. Why am I so nervous?! Deep breaths...


----------



## JPKnapp

When moving some FP stuff around, the time slots were shortened to a 15 min return window. This is only for new/changed FPs. Did this happen to anyone else? Does anyone else think this is a real change?


----------



## mesaboy2

JPKnapp said:


> When moving some FP stuff around, the time slots were shortened to a 15 min return window. This is only for new/changed FPs. Did this happen to anyone else? *Does anyone else think this is a real change?*



Nope.  Glitchery run amok.


----------



## BStew

Ok I made my FP but am not happy with a couple. I accidentally booked for all three of us on some rides that our son (2) won't be able to go on. How can I change only my FP without canceling all three of the ones under my name? Every time I try it wipes out all mine for the day?


----------



## cel_disney

BStew said:


> Ok I made my FP but am not happy with a couple. I accidentally booked for all three of us on some rides that our son (2) won't be able to go on. How can I change only my FP without canceling all three of the ones under my name? Every time I try it wipes out all mine for the day?



You should be able to select modify FP, then modify time or experience, then select the people to change, and then change experience to see what else is open at that time.


----------



## BStew

Ok thanks- if I happen to find something for one of us and need go copy it to someone else is that going to cancel their whole day?


----------



## Cluelyss

BStew said:


> Ok thanks- if I happen to find something for one of us and need go copy it to someone else is that going to cancel their whole day?


I would advise against using the copy function, it's too glitchy. Use the app to search for FP for individual members of your party.   Once you select change existing FP, the next page on the app will give you the option to choose which members of your party you want to modify for (the website forces you to change for everyone that shares the FP you are modifying). You can search for a whole new attraction or just change the time of an existing one. This is often how people are getting FP+ for some of the more popular attractions (A&E or 7DMT), by scheduling individual, overlapping, return times for each member of their party.


----------



## Cluelyss

JPKnapp said:


> When moving some FP stuff around, the time slots were shortened to a 15 min return window. This is only for new/changed FPs. Did this happen to anyone else? Does anyone else think this is a real change?


Note that the return windows for shows, parades and fireworks WILL be only 15 minutes, however. That's not a glitch.


----------



## gorjus121

So I ended up canceling one FP and currently have 2 out of 3.  I wanted to add another. Is there a way of doing this without replacing my current two selections?  This is confusing!


----------



## cel_disney

gorjus121 said:


> So I ended up canceling one FP and currently have 2 out of 3.  I wanted to add another. Is there a way of doing this without replacing my current two selections?  This is confusing!



You may have to call to get it back...


----------



## gorjus121

cel_disney said:


> You may have to call to get it back...



Thanks.  I took a chance and just replaced all of them and I did get the other two selections again.  I will just have to use the app and try to check periodically and change one...hoping to get 7DMT again for our second day at MK.  

I can't believe that 60 days out that the 7DMT has no FP+ left...they must release them periodically.  We are staying off site for part of the time so Im not getting the advantage for booking days out, Ive been checking at midnight 60 days before.  But for both 11/8 & 11/12 there were no FP left for 7DMT at the 60 day mark.  I did get them for 11/8 (on a Saturday too!) a few days later so Im happy.


----------



## Best Aunt

mesaboy2 said:


> The minimum age to ride any alone is 7yo, assuming they also meet the height requirement.





g-dad66 said:


> Right now I have a 6-year-old who is scheduled to ride 7DMT at a time which does not overlap with the other 3 of us, and I have a 4-year-old who is scheduled to ride 7DMT at a time which doesn't overlap with the other 3 of us.
> 
> Obviously, I'm not going to keep it that way.  I'll switch the FP+ to something else if I can't get 7DMT with overlapping times for all 4 of us.
> 
> But....what this shows is that My Disney Experience allows kids under to 7 to ride "alone" -- certainly a glitch that needs to be fixed.



Well, I'm still confused, but thanks for the replies.


----------



## Cluelyss

Best Aunt said:


> Well, I'm still confused, but thanks for the replies.


To RIDE alone they must be over the age of 7.  But it seems that MDX does not always prohibit you from scheduling single FP for those under the age of 7. This allows you to schedule overlapping return times for your party.


----------



## hoffmase

My 60 day fastpass + mark is in one week.  It is my first time using the new system.  We will be staying 8 nights in november.

I spoke to disney yesterday and the CM on the phone told me that I must make my fastpass selections every day for the next 8 days.  He specifically told me that the fastpass reservation system did not work like the dining reservation system.  There was no 60 day +10 window that would allow you to book all of your fasspasses in one sitting on your 60 day window.  

Is this correct?  I told him that was not what I understood it to be.

This is a quote from the first page of this post:
"Onsite guests, including those at the Swan and Dolphin, can prebook attractions up to 60 days in advance of the beginning of an on-site stay and for their entire trip. In other words, at 60 days before a check-in date one can make FP+ selections for the entire trip--up to 14 days. This can be done via the MDE/MDX website or app. "

Thanks everyone.  I getting nervous and overwhelmed.

Now I know how Clark Griswold felt.


----------



## Cluelyss

hoffmase said:


> My 60 day fastpass + mark is in one week.  It is my first time using the new system.  We will be staying 8 nights in november.  I spoke to disney yesterday and the CM on the phone told me that I must make my fastpass selections every day for the next 8 days.  He specifically told me that the fastpass reservation system did not work like the dining reservation system.  There was no 60 day +10 window that would allow you to book all of your fasspasses in one sitting on your 60 day window.  Is this correct?  I told him that was not what I understood it to be.  This is a quote from the first page of this post: "Onsite guests, including those at the Swan and Dolphin, can prebook attractions up to 60 days in advance of the beginning of an on-site stay and for their entire trip. In other words, at 60 days before a check-in date one can make FP+ selections for the entire trip--up to 14 days. This can be done via the MDE/MDX website or app. "  Thanks everyone.  I getting nervous and overwhelmed.  Now I know how Clark Griswold felt.


The CM was misinformed. At my 60-day mark my entire trip opened up for scheduling.


----------



## mesaboy2

Cluelyss said:


> *The CM was misinformed.* At my 60-day mark my entire trip opened up for scheduling.


----------



## Luvchefmic

Rule number 1  Never believe a CM on the phone


----------



## hoffmase

Thanks, everyone.

I feel better now.  I thought the person was wrong.

He seemed very adamant about it.


----------



## jeanie

Hi,

I booked a quick trip over Columbus weekend and I have 3 day/park hoppers.

I have reserved my FP+ for each day....but I am not sure that we will use them...still working out my "plan of attack" and there were not alot of FP+ left...

If I have 3 FP+ for one park but we decide to hop to another park before FP+ expires do I have to cancel it in the first park so that I can get a FP in the next park?  Or do I still have to wait for the last one to expire before I can get a  FP+ at the second park?   


Can I continue to tweek the 3 fastpasses on the day of use, as long as they haven't expired?

If I cancel all of them that day, can I get 3 more that day or do I only get to do one at a time, like the old FP?  

Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

jeanie said:


> Hi,  I booked a quick trip over Columbus weekend and I have 3 day/park hoppers.  I have reserved my FP+ for each day....but I am not sure that we will use them...still working out my "plan of attack" and there were not alot of FP+ left...  If I have 3 FP+ for one park but we decide to hop to another park before FP+ expires do I have to cancel it in the first park so that I can get a FP in the next park?  Or do I still have to wait for the last one to expire before I can get a  FP+ at the second park?  Can I continue to tweek the 3 fastpasses on the day of use, as long as they haven't expired?  If I cancel all of them that day, can I get 3 more that day or do I only get to do one at a time, like the old FP?  Thanks!


Your 3 originals must be used or expired at park 1 before you can schedule new ones at park 2 (not sure if canceling works the same way?). However, subsequent FP+ in park 2 can only be scheduled one at a time, and via an in-park kiosk (for now). But you can tweak throughout the day on the app, subject to availability.


----------



## mandis77

A few days ago I modified a few reservations on the MDE app.  I still don't see the changes on the app... but they are on the website.  Anyone else see this?


----------



## mandis77

Also, is the FP for the Frozen Singalong worth it?  I just got one for October 5 but now second-guessing it.


----------



## Cluelyss

mandis77 said:


> Also, is the FP for the Frozen Singalong worth it?  I just got one for October 5 but now second-guessing it.


We got one too. Probably don't need it, but I'd rather have it scheduled than run the risk of the particular time we want being full. Also, there was only 1 other Tier 2 FP+ that we wanted, so didn't mind "wasting" a pick. But if there are other things you really want to schedule at HS, you can likely walk into the SAL.


----------



## disneyfav4ever

Between Frozen and Star Tours, which do you think is more important to have a FP+ for?


----------



## mesaboy2

disneyfav4ever said:


> Between Frozen and Star Tours, which do you think is more important to have a FP+ for?



Flip a coin.


----------



## kdawng

Order to select more ... Or can you use one and get one.... ?


----------



## mesaboy2

kdawng said:


> Order to select more ... Or can you use one and get one.... ?



You must use all three first.  Answers to this and many other FP FAQs can be found in the first post.


----------



## Cluelyss

Anyone else log into MDX at least once a day to make sure all your FP+ are still there??!!


----------



## wahassle

Cluelyss said:


> Anyone else log into MDX at least once a day to make sure all your FP+ are still there??!!


Ha ha, YES!  Glad I am not the only one


----------



## Cluelyss

wahassle said:


> Ha ha, YES!  Glad I am not the only one


Me too!


----------



## gzmtlock

We used the OP's guidance and suggestions during our May trip and found them to be spot on.  We're headed back Dec 27-Jan 2 and will continue to follow top choices in most cases.  But I'm wondering if preferred access might be of higher value during super-crowded times?  

For example, on our AK day we will get EE and Safari FPs.  Don't want to potentially waste one on Kali; if it's cold, we won't want to get wet.  We definitely want to see FotLK, as it was closed in May.  If we choose that for our third FP, might we have to stand in line for less time?


----------



## boltfan

After reading this whole thread, and most of the original, I am not looking forward to scheduling my FP's tonight.  I am going to a MVMCP while we are there in November so I'm hoping that whatever I can't get tonight will be easily experienced that night.  From the reports of the early MNSSHP's, the wait times for 7DMT are 20 minutes or less after 11:30 pm on party nights.  Luckily I'm going with my teen daughters who can easily stay until the end.


----------



## mesaboy2

gzmtlock said:


> We used the OP's guidance and suggestions during our May trip and found them to be spot on.  We're headed back Dec 27-Jan 2 and will continue to follow top choices in most cases.  But I'm wondering if preferred access might be of higher value during super-crowded times?
> 
> For example, on our AK day we will get EE and Safari FPs.  Don't want to potentially waste one on Kali; if it's cold, we won't want to get wet.  We definitely want to see FotLK, as it was closed in May.  *If we choose that for our third FP, might we have to stand in line for less time?*



I imagine so.

But just consider, the relative value of *any *FP goes up during that time so the overall priorities I have in the OP don't much change.



boltfan said:


> After reading this whole thread, and most of the original, I am not looking forward to scheduling my FP's tonight.  I am going to a MVMCP while we are there in November so *I'm hoping that whatever I can't get tonight will be easily experienced that night*.  From the reports of the early MNSSHP's, the wait times for 7DMT are 20 minutes or less after 11:30 pm on party nights.  Luckily I'm going with my teen daughters who can easily stay until the end.



I like our chances.  I too am encouraged by what I'm seeing at the early parties.  Only time will tell.


----------



## slzer0

Anyone else's window open tonight? 
I'm hoping for 7DMT, Space, Wishes for one day, and Thunder, Splash, FoF the other day. 

Wish me luck! I'm going to try from my tablet browser but have my phone as a backup. I'll pop on when we are done and let you know. 

Do I need to schedule my 2yo for the mountains since he can't ride? 

I was thinking of scheduling him a FP for something else, but he needs a corresponding adult, so that adult would need a FP for that ride, too. 
I'm not sure if this affects them if they come back with the rider swap or not. 

I hope that makes sense. 

Like, mom+daughter Splash, 
Get rider swap for Dad. 
While he waits dad+son use Pooh FP.


----------



## slzer0

Also confirming:

Once booked, I can look for new times without losing the pass.


----------



## slzer0

In booking a high demand FP, doesn't matter how long I take to book the other two?

If I'm trying to book something like wishes or mine train, should I just go ahead and pick a time for that and select two randoms so that I can get it saved, and then go back and work on the two randoms afterward? Or does it not matter?

I'm worried that once I pick my mine train time, if I take too long fiddling around with the others, when I go to save it that time won't be available. I hope this makes sense


----------



## got2sammies

mesaboy2 said:


> I imagine so.  But just consider, the relative value of any FP goes up during that time so the overall priorities I have in the OP don't much change.  I like our chances.  I too am encouraged by what I'm seeing at the early parties.  Only time will tell.


This! It's too complicated to try to get 6 people for 7dmt.. I can get one but trying to get the other 5 well I just don't have time.. Christmas party is going to be our best bet


----------



## gzmtlock

mesaboy2 said:


> I imagine so.
> 
> But just consider, the relative value of *any *FP goes up during that time so the overall priorities I have in the OP don't much change.



I understand.  But in May, waiting for a show was the "usual" 30 mins or so with no worries about getting seats.  So even though a show was a higher priority for us, I would choose one of your B's to maximize overall touring.

My concern in Dec is that folks will start lining up 60 mins or longer before the show, and that if we don't join them, we might not get seats.  

And thank you so much for this thread and all your wonderful information!  it has really helped me with our planning!


----------



## g-dad66

slzer0 said:


> In booking a high demand FP, doesn't matter how long I take to book the other two?
> 
> If I'm trying to book something like wishes or mine train, should I just go ahead and pick a time for that and select two randoms so that I can get it saved, and then go back and work on the two randoms afterward? Or does it not matter?
> 
> I'm worried that once I pick my mine train time, if I take too long fiddling around with the others, when I go to save it that time won't be available. I hope this makes sense



Be sure to know in advance which three attractions you want to pick (also your 4th, 5th etc. choices in case one of your top 3 isn't available at all).  Wishes might not even be available until closer to your trip.

Once you have selected your three attractions, you will be given Options A,B,C for a time schedule of the three attractions.  Just choose any one of those Options (probably the one that has the best time for you for the mine train), and that will lock in your three attractions at that point.

Fiddling further with changing the times individually of the other two attractions (or even changing what the other two attractions are) won't have any effect on the time for the mine train.  You won't lose it if you're just changing the other two attractions and/or the timing of them.


----------



## g-dad66

slzer0 said:


> Anyone else's window open tonight?
> I'm hoping for 7DMT, Space, Wishes for one day, and Thunder, Splash, FoF the other day.
> 
> Wish me luck! I'm going to try from my tablet browser but have my phone as a backup. I'll pop on when we are done and let you know.
> 
> *Do I need to schedule my 2yo for the mountains since he can't ride?
> 
> I was thinking of scheduling him a FP for something else,* but he needs a corresponding adult, so that adult would need a FP for that ride, too.
> I'm not sure if this affects them if they come back with the rider swap or not.
> 
> I hope that makes sense.
> 
> Like, mom+daughter Splash,
> Get rider swap for Dad.
> While he waits dad+son use Pooh FP.




Since a 2 year old doesn't need a ticket, I'm pretty sure you can't schedule any FP+ for him (because FP+ is tied to a ticket).

However, he doesn't need a FP+ in order to use the Fast Pass lane of any attraction he is tall enough for.  He will be able to enter the Fast Pass line with any adult who has FP+ for the attraction.


----------



## mandis77

mandis77 said:


> A few days ago I modified a few reservations on the MDE app.  I still don't see the changes on the app... but they are on the website.  Anyone else see this?



Anyone?  We leave in 17 days so I want this figured out soon.  Think a call to tech support is in order?


----------



## mesaboy2

mandis77 said:


> Anyone?  We leave in 17 days so I want this figured out soon.  Think a call to tech support is in order?



The app is glitchy, and is often in error.  If it looks right on the site, then you're probably fine.


----------



## dmband

Marking thread
Thanks for the work


----------



## mandis77

mesaboy2 said:


> The app is glitchy, and is often in error.  If it looks right on the site, then you're probably fine.



Thank you!  I will keep a paper copy of our FP and times in case with us.  This thread has been a huge help.  Can't wait can't wait can't wait!


----------



## hollygolitely93

I book my FP+ in two days.  I logged on this evening and selecting NEW FP+ from the My Disney Experience link on a MAC.  It showed my name to select, was grayed out, and did not show the rest of my family.

Is this normal or a sign that my information is already messed up.  I just want to straighten it out before I go all crazy to get A&E FP+


----------



## mesaboy2

hollygolitely93 said:


> I book my FP+ in two days.  I logged on this evening and selecting NEW FP+ from the My Disney Experience link on a MAC.  It showed my name to select, was grayed out, and did not show the rest of my family.
> 
> Is this normal or a sign that my information is already messed up.  I just want to straighten it out before I go all crazy to get A&E FP+



From what I have gathered reading various reports, I think this is normal and will correct itself when your booking window opens.


----------



## exitmusic13

hollygolitely93 said:


> I book my FP+ in two days.  I logged on this evening and selecting NEW FP+ from the My Disney Experience link on a MAC.  It showed my name to select, was grayed out, and did not show the rest of my family.
> 
> Is this normal or a sign that my information is already messed up.  I just want to straighten it out before I go all crazy to get A&E FP+


Hi there. Mine shows the exact same way. Our window opens tonight so here's hoping it all works out.


----------



## Safari23

I'm hoping this is the right spot for this question. We have booked an onsite hotel for our upcoming trip. I got tickets separately and linked them to my account. My 60 days is coming up. However we're considering switching and staying offsite. I'm assuming if we do cancel our onsite hotel we'll lose our fast passes? I'm going to try and book 60 days out because it's not a for sure thing we'll end up offsite and I figure i may as well if I can, right?


----------



## mesaboy2

Safari23 said:


> I'm hoping this is the right spot for this question. We have booked an onsite hotel for our upcoming trip. I got tickets separately and linked them to my account. My 60 days is coming up. However we're considering switching and staying offsite. I'm assuming if we do cancel our onsite hotel we'll lose our fast passes? I'm going to try and book 60 days out because it's not a for sure thing we'll end up offsite and I figure *i may as well if I can, right*?



You may as well.


----------



## hollygolitely93

exitmusic13 said:


> Hi there. Mine shows the exact same way. Our window opens tonight so here's hoping it all works out.



Good luck.  If you have time let me know if you had issues!  And hope you get all you want!  I'm most nervous about what we all are nervous about...A&E and 7DMT!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

I wondered where you all went!


----------



## exitmusic13

hollygolitely93 said:


> Good luck.  If you have time let me know if you had issues!  And hope you get all you want!  I'm most nervous about what we all are nervous about...A&E and 7DMT!


Hi. All went well. Everyone in our family showed up right at midnight as advertised. Huge thanks to mesaboy2 for the OP and the screen shots linked in his post over at easywdw.com were extremely helpful and a great cheat sheet.

We're headed there for 8 nights, with 7 days at the parks. Our third day there (2nd park day) will be our first at MK. We were NOT able to get SDMT for that day. I was, however, able to get it for our 6th and 8th days. While booking our 8th day I noticed that the Elsa and Anna meet and greet was still there (but we took a pass).

Otherwise everything was really pretty easy and everything else went according to plan (which for us was mostly morning FP+, mainly b/c we're morning park people).

One point that was really helpful was to choose the suggested "three pack" with times that are FURTHEST from your preference and then just go right in and modify to pick the right time slots. Worked like a charm.

Again - huge thanks to the folks here who have taken the time to post all these tips.

I was a bit surprised at not being able to get SDMT for our first day at MK (Nov 16) as I thought we were travelling at a (relatively) slower time of year and visiting MK on a Sunday with the Christmas Party happening that night. Gives me slight pause for our day-to-day park choices...oh well, too late now!


----------



## slzer0

Alright, I'm done. 
I got 1 of 3 I was really trying for. 

I wanted 7DMT, Space, Wishes for 11/15...
No availability for 7DMT or Wishes. 
In place of those, I got Pooh and BTMR, with the hopes that I can drop BTMR and get Wishes at 30 days. 
If not, I scheduled them all early in the day (1035, 1135, 310) with the hopes of getting additional FP since we won't be doing Wishes. 
It's an EMH night, so I'm not sure how long we can string extra FPs. We will see. 

For 11/17, I was hoping for FoF, Splash, Thunder. 
There was no availability for FoF, but I WAS ABLE TO GET 7DMT, so I did that and the two mountains. 
If FoF is available I will have to drop one of the mountains. Not sure which would be best to drop. 
As with my other day, I put all my FP earlier (1245, 145, 345) in the hopes of snagging additional. 

So, I didn't get the parade/wishes, but I did get 7DMT. I had to do it on another day, which means in terms of touring I will have to backtrack to Fantasyland once on that second day. I had originally intended to split the park between two days evenly but one backtrack to get that coaster is worth it in my opinion.

Has anyone had experiences with additional fireworks and parade spots opening up at the 30 day mark? Should I pop over to the trade board or is that just for frozen?

Thanks for all the help, I will keep tweaking and updating.


----------



## slzer0

, for the record I was able to book the mine train for a full party of three people I did not have to split. I got a 345 slot, and when I went to adjust the time there were no other options available.

Trying to book it for that Saturday, I assume it's all taken by people who could book starting earlier in the week. 
I was able to get it for the following week monday, likely because most people trying to book for that day will have a window opening Sunday. 

I think the fact that my trip spans across two weeks (Fri-Tues)  helped a bit. 

This logic helps others to get 7DMT, corroborating the theory that you should try for furthest-out dates and work back.


----------



## mymommom

Sooo excited...we got everything we wanted for a party of 12  We arrive Fri, Nov 14th and were hoping for 7DMT our first park day, Sun, Nov 16th.  Although it wasn't available that day, it was available Wed, Nov 19th and Sat, Nov 22nd! I had no problem getting everything at times we wanted without splitting up.  We were not interested in A&E, so I didn't look for that, but it was a very good day.  Night all, and good luck with your planning


----------



## Cluelyss

slzer0 said:


> Alright, I'm done. I got 1 of 3 I was really trying for.  I wanted 7DMT, Space, Wishes for 11/15... No availability for 7DMT or Wishes. In place of those, I got Pooh and BTMR, with the hopes that I can drop BTMR and get Wishes at 30 days. If not, I scheduled them all early in the day (1035, 1135, 310) with the hopes of getting additional FP since we won't be doing Wishes. It's an EMH night, so I'm not sure how long we can string extra FPs. We will see.  For 11/17, I was hoping for FoF, Splash, Thunder. There was no availability for FoF, but I WAS ABLE TO GET 7DMT, so I did that and the two mountains. If FoF is available I will have to drop one of the mountains. Not sure which would be best to drop. As with my other day, I put all my FP earlier (1245, 145, 345) in the hopes of snagging additional.  So, I didn't get the parade/wishes, but I did get 7DMT. I had to do it on another day, which means in terms of touring I will have to backtrack to Fantasyland once on that second day. I had originally intended to split the park between two days evenly but one backtrack to get that coaster is worth it in my opinion.  Has anyone had experiences with additional fireworks and parade spots opening up at the 30 day mark? Should I pop over to the trade board or is that just for frozen?  Thanks for all the help, I will keep tweaking and updating.


The parades and fireworks were all available at my 60-day mark, but all gone as well. However, I was slowly able to pick up FPs for Wishes one at a time over a span of about 10 days. FoF was available at times as well (no MSEP that day, though, so can't comment on its availability). The cancellation boards are just for A&E and 7DMT. Also, 7DMT isn't too deep in NF, so will keep your backtracking to a minimum.


----------



## slzer0

Thanks. I'll keep checking, hopefully as people adjust maybe I'll get it. 

Do you just click "change experience" when checking for it? Does the time slot matter or do you just change, and if ANY are available it'll pop up?


----------



## Angel Ariel

No a&e for the friends I'm planning for..despite being on at midnight and looking for the second to last day of their trip. They only have 4 day salute tx.  I couldnt get a&e either, and we are on.salute tx as well.  It's ridiculous that more than 60 days out you can't get a fp for them.


----------



## Flamingeaux

Tonight's our night!!!!  Wish me luck!!!  The suckie part is I usually go to bed early.


----------



## Cluelyss

slzer0 said:


> Thanks. I'll keep checking, hopefully as people adjust maybe I'll get it.  Do you just click "change experience" when checking for it? Does the time slot matter or do you just change, and if ANY are available it'll pop up?


Yes and yes


----------



## Cluelyss

Angel Ariel said:


> No a&e for the friends I'm planning for..despite being on at midnight and looking for the second to last day of their trip. They only have 4 day salute tx.  I couldnt get a&e either, and we are on.salute tx as well.  It's ridiculous that more than 60 days out you can't get a fp for them.


Keep checking back, some will likely pop up and people adjust and tweak their plans. You may also have better luck searching for one at a time, that's how I finally got mine.


----------



## TheInvernessie

This might be in the FAQ but I'm getting so excited I can't even contain it. Exactly how long in advance can we book FP+? The last time I was in park was in 2011, and I'm honestly very confused about the whole magic band thing.


----------



## JPKnapp

Can someone explain the tiering rules at Epcot? I know you can have only 1 Tier 1 ride per day. When I try and book 3 Tier 2 rides it wont let me. I am trying to change a FP for Soarin into a FP for Character Meet. But its only showing the other Tier 1 rides as options. 

Is this a call to the Disney internet help desk? Or are the rules that you can only have 2 Tier 2 rides and 1 Tier 1 ride and no other combination?

Thanks,
JP


----------



## Cluelyss

JPKnapp said:


> Can someone explain the tiering rules at Epcot? I know you can have only 1 Tier 1 ride per day. When I try and book 3 Tier 2 rides it wont let me. I am trying to change a FP for Soarin into a FP for Character Meet. But its only showing the other Tier 1 rides as options.  Is this a call to the Disney internet help desk? Or are the rules that you can only have 2 Tier 2 rides and 1 Tier 1 ride and no other combination?  Thanks, JP


You must schedule one tier 1 and 2 tier 2. Once all 3 are used or expired, however, you can schedule a 4th....can probably snag the M&G day of.


----------



## jcarwash

JPKnapp said:


> Can someone explain the tiering rules at Epcot? I know you can have only 1 Tier 1 ride per day. When I try and book 3 Tier 2 rides it wont let me. I am trying to change a FP for Soarin into a FP for Character Meet. But its only showing the other Tier 1 rides as options.
> 
> Is this a call to the Disney internet help desk? Or are the rules that you can only have 2 Tier 2 rides and 1 Tier 1 ride and no other combination?
> 
> Thanks,
> JP



The system has you choose one tier 1 and two tier 2s up front, and then later if you want to change a tier 1 (like you're doing), you are shown availability for other tier 1s only. It doesn't allow you to change a tier 1 to a tier 2.


----------



## Cluelyss

TheInvernessie said:


> This might be in the FAQ but I'm getting so excited I can't even contain it. Exactly how long in advance can we book FP+? The last time I was in park was in 2011, and I'm honestly very confused about the whole magic band thing.


If you have an on-site reservation, you can book 60-days in advance of your check in date for your entire trip. If you are staying off-site, you can book 30-days in advance, and must book your FP+ options one day at a time. Read the OP for answers to the most commonly FAQ.  Mesaboy does  a great job of keeping OP updated, so it's a great reference point.


----------



## TheInvernessie

Cluelyss said:


> If you have an on-site reservation, you can book 60-days in advance of your check in date for your entire trip. If you are staying off-site, you can book 30-days in advance, and must book your FP+ options one day at a time. Read the OP for answers to the most commonly FAQ.  Mesaboy does  a great job of keeping OP updated, so it's a great reference point.



Thank you so much for clearing that up. I was getting a little worried that we booked too late for January, but I feel much better now!!


----------



## mesaboy2

TheInvernessie said:


> *This might be in the FAQ* but I'm getting so excited I can't even contain it. Exactly how long in advance can we book FP+? The last time I was in park was in 2011, and I'm honestly very confused about the whole magic band thing.



Yep.  Give it a shot.  



JPKnapp said:


> Can someone explain the tiering rules at Epcot? I know you can have only 1 Tier 1 ride per day. When I try and book 3 Tier 2 rides it wont let me. I am trying to change a FP for Soarin into a FP for Character Meet. But its only showing the other Tier 1 rides as options.
> 
> Is this a call to the Disney internet help desk? Or are the rules that you can only have 2 Tier 2 rides and 1 Tier 1 ride and no other combination?
> 
> Thanks,
> JP



1 1 and 2 2s.


----------



## Sandi

I didn't get on until 7:00 this morning for our 11/14 thru 11/19 trip.  I was too tired to do the midnight thing.  I wasn't able to get 7Dwarfs for any of our days at any time.  Also, the A&E meet and greet was gone as were the parades and fireworks.  (I was fine with that, only wanted 7Dwarfs.)

I'll be on the look-out for changes in other people's plans.  At the moment, we'll just plan to do that ride at rope drop.  (I've done it, but my mom hasn't.  It's not a must do for me, but I think she'll like it.)


----------



## kalliyan1

We have a package reservation that we made when free dining promo was out. Our package includes tickets, dining and room. We now want to check in 3 days earlier. We can't just add the days because those days were not part of the dates for free dining. 
If I make a room only reservation(under same MDE account)for the 3 days we want to add, will I be able to make FP+ reservation 60 days from the room only reservation even though the tix in my account are part of the package or do I have to wait until 60 days prior to checkin for the package reservation?


----------



## SPOERLX3

kalliyan1 said:


> We have a package reservation that we made when free dining promo was out. Our package includes tickets, dining and room. We now want to check in 3 days earlier. We can't just add the days because those days were not part of the dates for free dining.
> If I make a room only reservation(under same MDE account)for the 3 days we want to add, will I be able to make FP+ reservation 60 days from the room only reservation even though the tix in my account are part of the package or do I have to wait until 60 days prior to checkin for the package reservation?



Unfortunately not 
Your 60 days starts from the date your ressie starts with tickets associated.


----------



## disneyfav4ever

kalliyan1 said:


> We have a package reservation that we made when free dining promo was out. Our package includes tickets, dining and room. We now want to check in 3 days earlier. We can't just add the days because those days were not part of the dates for free dining.
> If I make a room only reservation(under same MDE account)for the 3 days we want to add, will I be able to make FP+ reservation 60 days from the room only reservation even though the tix in my account are part of the package or do I have to wait until 60 days prior to checkin for the package reservation?


I booked a room only the night before due to getting a better flight the day before, the site was letting me on to make Fast Passes 60 days from that. I didn't make any since all my friends and I were linked together for the next day with the package deal and I didn't want to do mine separate from theirs, but it would've let me book mine.


----------



## hollygolitely93

Sandi said:


> I didn't get on until 7:00 this morning for our 11/14 thru 11/19 trip.  I was too tired to do the midnight thing.  I wasn't able to get 7Dwarfs for any of our days at any time.  Also, the A&E meet and greet was gone as were the parades and fireworks.  (I was fine with that, only wanted 7Dwarfs.)
> 
> I'll be on the look-out for changes in other people's plans.  At the moment, we'll just plan to do that ride at rope drop.  (I've done it, but my mom hasn't.  It's not a must do for me, but I think she'll like it.)



Gone for 11/19 already?  That makes me nervous!  I book tonight!


----------



## momof1princess

hollygolitely93 said:


> Gone for 11/19 already?  That makes me nervous!  I book tonight!



Me too! I can't book until next monday night!


----------



## GWhitten98

hollygolitely93 said:


> Gone for 11/19 already?  That makes me nervous!  I book tonight!



This may have very well answered my question.  We are traveling 11/15-11/22.  I was going to ask about strategy in booking A&E and 7DMT FP.  We are going to be at MK 11/18, 11/20 and 11/22.  I was really hoping to do at least A&E on our first day, but that looks like its out.  I guess I may jump all the way to our last day and start there.  Anyone who has a longer trip that could tell me how the rest of the week looks?


----------



## Cluelyss

GWhitten98 said:


> This may have very well answered my question.  We are traveling 11/15-11/22.  I was going to ask about strategy in booking A&E and 7DMT FP.  We are going to be at MK 11/18, 11/20 and 11/22.  I was really hoping to do at least A&E on our first day, but that looks like its out.  I guess I may jump all the way to our last day and start there.  Anyone who has a longer trip that could tell me how the rest of the week looks?


Always best to start with your last day first....I have a 6-day trip planned in October and day 6 was the first day of availability for A&E when my booking window opened. Good luck!


----------



## Cjones13

Can someone tell me the benefits of fast passing wishes/fantastic/illuminations?  

So you sit somewhere special? Is it worth it?


----------



## mesaboy2

Cjones13 said:


> Can someone tell me the benefits of fast passing wishes/fantastic/illuminations?
> 
> So you sit somewhere special? Is it worth it?



The first post answers these questions from my perspective.


----------



## highlander4

I have 10 day no exp ticket and I'm staying off site.  It would not let me book any fast passes past the 30 day mark.  Shouldn't I been able to post up to 10days after First day schedule fast passes?? Is their anything I can do to get this fixed?


----------



## mandis77

Cluelyss said:


> Always best to start with your last day first....I have a 6-day trip planned in October and day 6 was the first day of availability for A&E when my booking window opened. Good luck!



Same here... A&E was only available our last park day.


----------



## mesaboy2

highlander4 said:


> I have 10 day no exp ticket and I'm staying off site.  It would not let me book any fast passes past the 30 day mark.  Shouldn't I been able to post up to 10days after First day schedule fast passes?? Is their anything I can do to get this fixed?



Offsite guests can only book 30 days out, unlike onsites who can go 60 plus length of stay.  I tried to explain that in the first post, if that is not clear please let me know and I will reword it.


----------



## highlander4

mesaboy2 said:


> Offsite guests can only book 30 days out, unlike onsites who can go 60 plus length of stay.  I tried to explain that in the first post, if that is not clear please let me know and I will reword it.



Ok thanks! I must have miss read that part.  I thought it was 30 days plus length of stay.  Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## mesaboy2

highlander4 said:


> Ok thanks! I must have miss read that part.  I thought it was 30 days plus length of stay.  Thanks for clearing that up for me.



I reread it myself and I don't think it's clear.  I'll make it better.


----------



## boltfan

Got on at exactly midnight and for the two days we'll be at MK, there were no 7DMT at all, nor BTMRR.  I did get everything else I wanted for almost the exact times I wanted after booking my originals and then going back in to edit.  Guess I'll be trying for those two I missed out on at MVMCP!


----------



## ineedavacation33

Subscribing


----------



## cel_disney

boltfan said:


> Got on at exactly midnight and for the two days we'll be at MK, there were no 7DMT at all, nor BTMRR.  I did get everything else I wanted for almost the exact times I wanted after booking my originals and then going back in to edit.  Guess I'll be trying for those two I missed out on at MVMCP!



BTMRR seems strange to be booked at the 60 day mark.  Is it down for refurb or something?


----------



## nooneshome

Gearing up for midnight...


----------



## Megan3786

Sorry if this has been answered before (I tried reading through pages and pages of answers but there are too many), if I do not want to make any fastpass+ bookings can we just get fast passes on the go like we used to (assuming there is availability)? I'm hoping to get a response from someone who has recently been there and done this as I am not only curious if it's possible but also if popular attractions get so booked up with FP+ bookings that there won't be any left for people like me who want to book on the fly.

I don't see any point to the FP+ system, mostly because I didn't see any problem with the old system. I feel like it's just adding confusion and also giving us one more thing that we have to obsessively plan and stay up until midnight each night to get the optimum bookings. I already go crazy waking up at 5:00am MST 180 days before our vacation to try and book online reservations for all of the must-try restaurants and call in and wait on hold for 45 minutes to get tickets to the Food and Wine Festival events as soon as they become available. Do I really need to start doing this just to get fast passes for the rides we want to go on?

I do create rough schedules for our Disney trips and we always try to stick to them, but other than our meal reservations we mostly just go with the flow so if we're going to be stuck planning every single moment of our trip to make sure that we can do the things we want to do, the fun and magic is slowly being sucked out of our annual trip.

Ok rant over, I'm still a huge Disney fan and I don't mean to sound like a bummer, just trying to understand the point of all of this and would love some feedback from someone who has been there and done it (with or without FP+). We will be there Oct 11th (yay!!!)

Thanks for the help


----------



## disneyfav4ever

Megan3786 said:


> Sorry if this has been answered before (I tried reading through pages and pages of answers but there are too many), if I do not want to make any fastpass+ bookings can we just get fast passes on the go like we used to (assuming there is availability)? I'm hoping to get a response from someone who has recently been there and done this as I am not only curious if it's possible but also if popular attractions get so booked up with FP+ bookings that there won't be any left for people like me who want to book on the fly.
> 
> I don't see any point to the FP+ system, mostly because I didn't see any problem with the old system. I feel like it's just adding confusion and also giving us one more thing that we have to obsessively plan and stay up until midnight each night to get the optimum bookings. I already go crazy waking up at 5:00am MST 180 days before our vacation to try and book online reservations for all of the must-try restaurants and call in and wait on hold for 45 minutes to get tickets to the Food and Wine Festival events as soon as they become available. Do I really need to start doing this just to get fast passes for the rides we want to go on?
> 
> I do create rough schedules for our Disney trips and we always try to stick to them, but other than our meal reservations we mostly just go with the flow so if we're going to be stuck planning every single moment of our trip to make sure that we can do the things we want to do, the fun and magic is slowly being sucked out of our annual trip.
> 
> Ok rant over, I'm still a huge Disney fan and I don't mean to sound like a bummer, just trying to understand the point of all of this and would love some feedback from someone who has been there and done it (with or without FP+). We will be there Oct 11th (yay!!!)
> 
> Thanks for the help


No, they no longer issue paper Fast  Passes at all, just the FP+ system now.


----------



## GWhitten98

mandis77 said:


> Same here... A&E was only available our last park day.



SO excited....just got A&E for our entire party of 7 for our last MK planned park day!  I took the first time it gave me and then was going to try to modify b/c it was a mid afternoon time, but nothing was left.  I am so excited to actually get one I will work my day around it!  On better news I was able to take my pick of 7DMT times:>


----------



## quhawk

hollygolitely93 said:


> Gone for 11/19 already?  That makes me nervous!  I book tonight!



Yeah...I can't figure it out either.  We're going 11/14-11/18, a "slow" time. Yet the headliner FP+ gone at 60day mark.  But I have a feeling you/I kinda overthinking this.  Hit the headliners either early, during the parade, or later during day at MK. We went end of Oct/eary Nov in '12 and really only collected the old FP's for the scrapbook.


----------



## hollygolitely93

The good:

I got 4FP+ for 7DMT 2 separate days (day 5 and 6 of trip)

I got the exact times I wanted at Epcot, AK, and HS for my FP+!

The bad:
NO AE.  Wasn't even available as something to check off any of the days I was booking for.

ETWB was gone for 11/16 

I couldn't get 3 FP+ in before my party.  Not sure why...I have a 
3:30 - 4:30
4:30 - 5:30  

Put I can't get a single pass for 5:30-6:30 so I suspect it is because of party night or something?  But why when party doesn't start until 7pm?


----------



## slzer0

quhawk said:
			
		

> Yeah...I can't figure it out either.  We're going 11/14-11/18, a "slow" time. Yet the headliner FP+ gone at 60day mark.  But I have a feeling you/I kinda overthinking this.  Hit the headliners either early, during the parade, or later during day at MK. We went end of Oct/eary Nov in '12 and really only collected the old FP's for the scrapbook.



Hey cool, we are going the same dates! We're at CSR, how about you? 
I was able to get mine train for 11/17 but everything else was gone.


----------



## slzer0

Ok how do I try to get one at a time FPs?


----------



## slzer0

If I'm going to give up either splash or thunder, which should I give up and which should I keep? 

We are doing rider swap so factor in waiting with a toddler while the first set rides.


----------



## slzer0

So,  I tried "creating new day" for just me, it gave me the warning that it's overwrite my previous selections. I think this is how I try and pick up one at a time? 

It showed mine train for 11/15. I chose, and two others. When I hit to the time options page, none included the mine train, ***. 
I went back to ride selection, and there was my green check on mine train along with the big red message saying no more available. Seriously ***.


----------



## Cluelyss

slzer0 said:


> Ok how do I try to get one at a time FPs?


You have to do this on the app. Once you select the option to change an existing FP+, select the change attraction button, then the next page will let you select specific members of your party so that you can search one at a time.


----------



## Cluelyss

slzer0 said:


> If I'm going to give up either splash or thunder, which should I give up and which should I keep?  We are doing rider swap so factor in waiting with a toddler while the first set rides.


I had this same issue and we chose to get the FP for Splash and ride standby for Big Thunder. As they are both "A" attractions, my decision was based solely on the fact that my kids are more excited to ride Splash, so wanted to make sure that I've was "scheduled." Wait times will likely be about the same for both, unless it's a cooler day, then you may have less of a wait for Splash. Flip a coin


----------



## Cluelyss

hollygolitely93 said:


> The good:  I got 4FP+ for 7DMT 2 separate days (day 5 and 6 of trip)  I got the exact times I wanted at Epcot, AK, and HS for my FP+!  The bad: NO AE.  Wasn't even available as something to check off any of the days I was booking for.  ETWB was gone for 11/16   I couldn't get 3 FP+ in before my party.  Not sure why...I have a 3:30 - 4:30 4:30 - 5:30  Put I can't get a single pass for 5:30-6:30 so I suspect it is because of party night or something?  But why when party doesn't start until 7pm?


The latest FP+ I was able to schedule on my party ticket was 5:30-6:30, I suspect so that they can clear the queues by 7. Those time slots may just be gone now on your date? See if you can move your earlier ones back by 15 minutes or so each and you may be able to squeeze in that 3rd.


----------



## Cluelyss

Megan3786 said:


> Sorry if this has been answered before (I tried reading through pages and pages of answers but there are too many), if I do not want to make any fastpass+ bookings can we just get fast passes on the go like we used to (assuming there is availability)? I'm hoping to get a response from someone who has recently been there and done this as I am not only curious if it's possible but also if popular attractions get so booked up with FP+ bookings that there won't be any left for people like me who want to book on the fly.  I don't see any point to the FP+ system, mostly because I didn't see any problem with the old system. I feel like it's just adding confusion and also giving us one more thing that we have to obsessively plan and stay up until midnight each night to get the optimum bookings. I already go crazy waking up at 5:00am MST 180 days before our vacation to try and book online reservations for all of the must-try restaurants and call in and wait on hold for 45 minutes to get tickets to the Food and Wine Festival events as soon as they become available. Do I really need to start doing this just to get fast passes for the rides we want to go on?  I do create rough schedules for our Disney trips and we always try to stick to them, but other than our meal reservations we mostly just go with the flow so if we're going to be stuck planning every single moment of our trip to make sure that we can do the things we want to do, the fun and magic is slowly being sucked out of our annual trip.  Ok rant over, I'm still a huge Disney fan and I don't mean to sound like a bummer, just trying to understand the point of all of this and would love some feedback from someone who has been there and done it (with or without FP+). We will be there Oct 11th (yay!!!)  Thanks for the help


You absolutely do not have to participate in the FP+ system, but this is the only way to do fast passes now - the day old the old paper FP is gone. You can still opt to schedule day-of, at the in-park kiosks, but that will be subject to availability and still must be scheduled in advance. If you do opt for this "on the fly" scheduling (which certainly works better for some families!) just realize that what's left day-of may not be much and will likely include few headliners. Like you, I create rough schedules for our trips, but still like to be able to indulge the kids in that unscheduled, 75th ride on small world if they want it.   However, it is nice to know that our "must dos" are already scheduled, and at times that are convenient for us. No more running around the park to collect FPs, which may or may not have a favorable return time. We'll see how I actually feel about it once I'm there, but I think this has actually helped with my planning. Good luck, whichever course you take!


----------



## SPOERLX3

Megan3786 said:


> Sorry if this has been answered before (I tried reading through pages and pages of answers but there are too many), if I do not want to make any fastpass+ bookings can we just get fast passes on the go like we used to (assuming there is availability)? I'm hoping to get a response from someone who has recently been there and done this as I am not only curious if it's possible but also if popular attractions get so booked up with FP+ bookings that there won't be any left for people like me who want to book on the fly.
> 
> I don't see any point to the FP+ system, mostly because I didn't see any problem with the old system. I feel like it's just adding confusion and also giving us one more thing that we have to obsessively plan and stay up until midnight each night to get the optimum bookings. I already go crazy waking up at 5:00am MST 180 days before our vacation to try and book online reservations for all of the must-try restaurants and call in and wait on hold for 45 minutes to get tickets to the Food and Wine Festival events as soon as they become available. Do I really need to start doing this just to get fast passes for the rides we want to go on?
> 
> I do create rough schedules for our Disney trips and we always try to stick to them, but other than our meal reservations we mostly just go with the flow so if we're going to be stuck planning every single moment of our trip to make sure that we can do the things we want to do, the fun and magic is slowly being sucked out of our annual trip.
> 
> Ok rant over, I'm still a huge Disney fan and I don't mean to sound like a bummer, just trying to understand the point of all of this and would love some feedback from someone who has been there and done it (with or without FP+). We will be there Oct 11th (yay!!!)
> 
> Thanks for the help



Since the paper FP's are now gone, you can book your FP's the day of, but you will have to do it in the park at one of the FP+ kiosks and from what is available. The paper kiosks are not even there anymore. 
As far as the headliner/popular attractions.....Our trip is Sept 24-Oct 1 and some of the headliners (7dmt, A&E, TSMM, RnRC) are already gone. If you read back just a couple of pages, there are some of our Disboard friends posting that there are some headline attractions that have no FP's for their whole trip at the 60 day mark.
You can always take your chances but just be accepting that you may not be able to get any FP for the headliners even if you try at 8am on your park day.
I was very anti FP+ on our last trip but found that I actually loved it once I experienced it. The only FP you need to stay up till midnight to get is normally the A&E and 7DMT, all the rest you can normally get if you try at 7-8am on your day 60. What I loved the best was not wasting time at the  FP kiosks at the park and not have to RUNNNNN to get to the headliner kiosks, knowing that I already had mine that fit into my park plans.

Try and embrace it and hopefully you can find a little love for the new FP+ system 

And don't forget....it's ok to come here to vent, your Disboard family is here for ya!


----------



## mesaboy2

Megan3786 said:


> Sorry if this has been answered before (*I tried reading through pages and pages of answers but there are too many*), if I do not want to make any fastpass+ bookings can we just get fast passes on the go like we used to (assuming there is availability)? I'm hoping to get a response from someone who has recently been there and done this as I am not only curious if it's possible but also if popular attractions get so booked up with FP+ bookings that there won't be any left for people like me who want to book on the fly.
> 
> I don't see any point to the FP+ system, mostly because I didn't see any problem with the old system. I feel like it's just adding confusion and also giving us one more thing that we have to obsessively plan and stay up until midnight each night to get the optimum bookings. I already go crazy waking up at 5:00am MST 180 days before our vacation to try and book online reservations for all of the must-try restaurants and call in and wait on hold for 45 minutes to get tickets to the Food and Wine Festival events as soon as they become available. Do I really need to start doing this just to get fast passes for the rides we want to go on?
> 
> I do create rough schedules for our Disney trips and we always try to stick to them, but other than our meal reservations we mostly just go with the flow so if we're going to be stuck planning every single moment of our trip to make sure that we can do the things we want to do, the fun and magic is slowly being sucked out of our annual trip.
> 
> Ok rant over, I'm still a huge Disney fan and I don't mean to sound like a bummer, just trying to understand the point of all of this and would love some feedback from someone who has been there and done it (with or without FP+). We will be there Oct 11th (yay!!!)
> 
> Thanks for the help



The first post is intended to have all pertinent info up to date.  It is not necessary to read the rest of the thread to learn the basics.



Cluelyss said:


> I had this same issue and we chose to get the FP for Splash and ride standby for Big Thunder. *As they are both "A" attractions*, my decision was based solely on the fact that my kids are more excited to ride Splash, so wanted to make sure that I've was "scheduled." Wait times will likely be about the same for both, unless it's a cooler day, then you may have less of a wait for Splash. Flip a coin



I can't help with *all* the decisions, can I?


----------



## geaux_half

slzer0 said:


> So,  I tried "creating new day" for just me, it gave me the warning that it's overwrite my previous selections. I think this is how I try and pick up one at a time?
> 
> It showed mine train for 11/15. I chose, and two others. When I hit to the time options page, none included the mine train, ***.
> I went back to ride selection, and there was my green check on mine train along with the big red message saying no more available. Seriously ***.



Post 2 of the link attached in the OP has screen shot examples of modifying on the website.


----------



## AmyKat

I read the first post and searched through the rest of the thread.  I think I know the answer but I just want confirmation.

8 day trip with a 7 day ticket.  The extra day will be a rest day with MVMCP that night.  We will enter MK at 4.  Am I correct that if my MVMCP ticket is linked to my profile I can make FP+ reservations for my full 8 day trip? (I understand that my MVMCP day the FP+ will have to be between 4-7PM.)

Thank you!


----------



## Cluelyss

AmyKat said:


> I read the first post and searched through the rest of the thread.  I think I know the answer but I just want confirmation.  8 day trip with a 7 day ticket.  The extra day will be a rest day with MVMCP that night.  We will enter MK at 4.  Am I correct that if my MVMCP ticket is linked to my profile I can make FP+ reservations for my full 8 day trip? (I understand that my MVMCP day the FP+ will have to be between 4-7PM.)  Thank you!


That's correct!


----------



## AmyKat

Thanks!


----------



## slzer0

Cluelyss said:
			
		

> You have to do this on the app. Once you select the option to change an existing FP+, select the change attraction button, then the next page will let you select specific members of your party so that you can search one at a time.



Got it. Tried and it's definitely easier than the weird way I was trying to do it on the website.


----------



## slzer0

Cluelyss said:
			
		

> I had this same issue and we chose to get the FP for Splash and ride standby for Big Thunder. As they are both "A" attractions, my decision was based solely on the fact that my kids are more excited to ride Splash, so wanted to make sure that I've was "scheduled." Wait times will likely be about the same for both, unless it's a cooler day, then you may have less of a wait for Splash. Flip a coin



Thanks. Our trip is mid November so I'll drop splash. 

If I'm trying for a parade FP, does my splash FP need to be near parade time when searching or does that not matter?


----------



## Fryan08

I have tried to read through all the information and absorb it all but I think my brain is on overload!  LOL!!  

We will be in Walt Disney World over the Christmas Holidays and our group is a party of 9 consisting of 3 separate families.  I am in charge of making all dining and fast pass reservations.  I got all of our dining done with no problems and got everything we wanted!!  Score!!  However I am a little concerned with making the fast pass reservations.

I think I can say it will be very hard to get FP for 9 total at the same time for things such as A&E and 7DMT.  So I am wondering what is the best strategy for this.  Should I try and do fp for each family and try to get overlapping times?  Should I just try for all 9 of us, or should I try to do it for each individual, which I think will take forever!!

Any suggestions or others who have been through this?

Thanks


----------



## Cluelyss

slzer0 said:


> Thanks. Our trip is mid November so I'll drop splash.  If I'm trying for a parade FP, does my splash FP need to be near parade time when searching or does that not matter?


No, the system will search from all available attractions on that date. If you are doing if from the app, it will automatically put you into a time that is close to your existing time, if available. On the website, once you choose the new attraction, it will give you a drop down list of all available times that day to then select from.   But both methods will search everything, regardless of the timing of your original FP+. 

Note, however, that there have been reports of parades and fireworks not showing up at exactly 60-days out, so you may need to keep checking back for those. Also, I've never seen parades/fireworks show up on the app, but have seen them on the website. Might just be a timing issue, but if you are looking specifically for one of those, I'd try the website. If you want to search for singles, split up your party on the app first.


----------



## jcano

Ok...so FP are made, but still seeking the elusive A&E. 

Our last day we made FP+ for HS, but we will also be in MK. Is there any way to check on A&E availability WITHOUT having to get rid of the current HS FP+ - including TSMM?

Also is there an easier way to see if there are ANY A&E FP+ available on a given day? Not just during the times that I have FPs scheduled for? 

Thx!


----------



## msdaisy

We have a trip planned for 3/7-3/13. We are staying offsite at Bonnet Creek. Is it pretty much a given that it's impossible to get 7DMT at 30 days out?

We stayed onsite back in June and we had good luck with getting fp's for our party of 6.


----------



## Cluelyss

jcano said:


> Ok...so FP are made, but still seeking the elusive A&E.  Our last day we made FP+ for HS, but we will also be in MK. Is there any way to check on A&E availability WITHOUT having to get rid of the current HS FP+ - including TSMM?  Also is there an easier way to see if there are ANY A&E FP+ available on a given day? Not just during the times that I have FPs scheduled for?  Thx!


See my response to the post right above your question for how to check availability on days you are already scheduled in MK. Don't know if there's a way to check another park from where you are scheduled, however.


----------



## mesaboy2

msdaisy said:


> We have a trip planned for 3/7-3/13. We are staying offsite at Bonnet Creek. *Is it pretty much a given that it's impossible to get 7DMT at 30 days out?*  We stayed onsite back in June and we had good luck with getting fp's for our party of 6.



These days, so it would seem.  By your dates, maybe it will be better.


----------



## Cluelyss

jcano said:


> Ok...so FP are made, but still seeking the elusive A&E.  Our last day we made FP+ for HS, but we will also be in MK. Is there any way to check on A&E availability WITHOUT having to get rid of the current HS FP+ - including TSMM?  Also is there an easier way to see if there are ANY A&E FP+ available on a given day? Not just during the times that I have FPs scheduled for?  Thx!


Also, you may have better luck searching for A&E one at a time; that's how I was able to get mine.


----------



## jcano

Cluelyss said:


> Also, you may have better luck searching for A&E one at a time; that's how I was able to get mine.



Thx.

Just got SDMT on a second day that way. Showed up for no availability for 3 of us, but when I put each 1 in individually we ended up with the exact same times. Crazy!


----------



## jcano

jcano said:


> Thx.  Just got SDMT on a second day that way. Showed up for no availability for 3 of us, but when I put each 1 in individually we ended up with the exact same times. Crazy!



Sorry. That's not correct. Just looked at them and they are staggered by 10 minutes.

Overall I like the FP+ system. Just adds a little more advanced stress and less stress at WDW....hopefully!


----------



## owensarah

Is there a thread for A&E and 7DMT Fast pass cancellations for November 2014?
I thought I read somewhere about it but couldn't find it by searching.

Can someone post the link or pm me the info?

Thanks


----------



## gorjus121

owensarah said:


> Is there a thread for A&E and 7DMT Fast pass cancellations for November 2014? I thought I read somewhere about it but couldn't find it by searching.  Can someone post the link or pm me the info?  Thanks



http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3323482 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Planning Mama

Just want to spread some pixie dust! We leave this Saturday for our week long trip and today I scored A&E fp's for the three of us for next Thursday! Pretty much from the 22-25 there was multiple times available for different party sizes. I don't know if Disney decided to release more or if a tour group cancelled all theirs or what but just wanted to offer some hope for those of you who haven't been able to snag one for your trip. And they are still available if anyone is travelling the same time we are


----------



## jcano

Planning Mama said:


> Just want to spread some pixie dust! We leave this Saturday for our week long trip and today I scored A&E fp's for the three of us for next Thursday! Pretty much from the 22-25 there was multiple times available for different party sizes. I don't know if Disney decided to release more or if a tour group cancelled all theirs or what but just wanted to offer some hope for those of you who haven't been able to snag one for your trip. And they are still available if anyone is travelling the same time we are



Yay!! Congrats! Not giving up here, and if worse comes to worse at least the lines aren't 3-4 hours anymore. .


----------



## gorjus121

Now that I've found the FP cancellation thread for 7DMT I'm noticing the other cancellations threads for the near future. There's hope people for A&E's... Other members are reporting multiple passes available 9-10 days out. Perhaps cancellations or Disney releases at various times.   I lucked out last week getting four FPs for 7DMT Saturday 11/8. Found two then was able to copy the other.... I'm still trying to get the same times or better times for our second day in MK. I feel hopeful with the recent reports. This thread was very helpful!  Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## lola789

I check in 11/16 and just noticed that my 11/16-11/18 days opened up for FP selection!
Wish i knew it would let me in earlier as I had been waiting for tonight to select.
Unfortunately, due to my short trip, there are no A/E or SDMT available.


*Spoke too soon! Went back in to change some FP choices and both A/E and SDMT were available. Crappy times but I can work with that! wow!


----------



## mommycal

OMG I logged on because I was bored. sure enough see an E&A pass.  snagged it since it was only for my husband.  uggggh what now?!??!!  so close yet so far   I'm sick over it!     need one for the 3 kids and myself.  Uggggh, darn you disney


----------



## lahobbs4

lola789 said:


> I check in 11/16 and just noticed that my 11/16-11/18 days opened up for FP selection!
> Wish i knew it would let me in earlier as I had been waiting for tonight to select.
> Unfortunately, due to my short trip, there are no A/E or SDMT available.
> 
> 
> *Spoke too soon! Went back in to change some FP choices and both A/E and SDMT were available. Crappy times but I can work with that! wow!



Seriously? I check in the same day and mine still has not opened up yet. Interesting...


----------



## owensarah

When I went to choose fast pass+ 
Several of the popular ones (A&E, 7DMT and Enchanted Tales with Belle)had this message "FastPass+ Distribution Has Ended for Selected Day" I even tried to just book one person and still saw that note. Is there any hope to get one?


----------



## BandMom1

Asked this question at start of thread and did not see a reply...if I have a split stay (POR, WL, SS) with a 10 day Park Hopper, will I be able to get FP+'s for all 10 days when my 60 day window opens?


----------



## AmyLyn

Don't give up on the fast passes. My trip is in 3 weeks and I just logged on to check if any fast passes were available for Anna and Elsa and THEY WERE!! Just keep on checking.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

mommycal said:


> OMG I logged on because I was bored. sure enough see an E&A pass.  snagged it since it was only for my husband.  uggggh what now?!??!!  so close yet so far   I'm sick over it!     need one for the 3 kids and myself.  Uggggh, darn you disney



Your getting there


----------



## owensarah

What's the best way to search for A&E on FP+? Clicking change experience of what you have already or is there another way?


----------



## Cluelyss

owensarah said:


> What's the best way to search for A&E on FP+? Clicking change experience of what you have already or is there another way?


That's the way. You will then get a list of all available attractions that day.


----------



## Cluelyss

owensarah said:


> When I went to choose fast pass+ Several of the popular ones (A&E, 7DMT and Enchanted Tales with Belle)had this message "FastPass+ Distribution Has Ended for Selected Day" I even tried to just book one person and still saw that note. Is there any hope to get one?


Keep checking back, they open up all the time as people modify their plans.


----------



## cookiemonster80

This is a variation on an already asked question- but i'm not entirely sure I'm in the clear so need to be extra sure before my 60 day mark hits.

I'm not sure I'm linked up with my entire party correctly.  Under "My reservations and tickets" My entire party appears, also under "my family and friends" all of the names of my party appear- but several of them show the message "connect through a disney account" They haven't made accounts- but they are on my reservation.

When I go to the Fastpass+ screen on my PC, only the primary individual is listed and the message 
"Don't See Someone From Your Family & Friends List?
Valid theme park admission is required to access FastPass+ service, so Guests who are not listed may still need to get set up to access FastPass+ service."

But they appear to have tickets on my other page?


to add to the confusion, when I look at it on the app, they are all under the fastpass+ page- but show they need park admission and when I select a person it either wants me to scan a ticket/pass I don't have or enter my room with tickets confirmation #- when I do this is says I'm already linked. 

So- if I'm already linked with everyone why is is showing that I'm not so on the app, and none of my party at all is appearing in the fastpass + section on my pc?

If you hung on this long thanks- and can you tell if I am ready to make my FP+ selections for all my party when my date opens??


----------



## Cluelyss

cookiemonster80 said:


> This is a variation on an already asked question- but i'm not entirely sure I'm in the clear so need to be extra sure before my 60 day mark hits.  I'm not sure I'm linked up with my entire party correctly.  Under "My reservations and tickets" My entire party appears, also under "my family and friends" all of the names of my party appear- but several of them show the message "connect through a disney account" They haven't made accounts- but they are on my reservation.  When I go to the Fastpass+ screen on my PC, only the primary individual is listed and the message "Don't See Someone From Your Family & Friends List? Valid theme park admission is required to access FastPass+ service, so Guests who are not listed may still need to get set up to access FastPass+ service."  But they appear to have tickets on my other page?  to add to the confusion, when I look at it on the app, they are all under the fastpass+ page- but show they need park admission and when I select a person it either wants me to scan a ticket/pass I don't have or enter my room with tickets confirmation #- when I do this is says I'm already linked.  So- if I'm already linked with everyone why is is showing that I'm not so on the app, and none of my party at all is appearing in the fastpass + section on my pc?  If you hung on this long thanks- and can you tell if I am ready to make my FP+ selections for all my party when my date opens??


It sounds like you have everything linked correctly. However, you won't be able to see your entire party on the FP+ page until your 60-day window opens. Also, until that day, you will continue to see that "need valid park admission" error, as technically you don't have a valid park ticket right now (no tickets dated within the next 60 days).


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Can someone tell me if a reservation can be link to two people accounts?  
My sister and I are thinking of using DVC points to get 2 bedroom (one conformation #)  rather than 2 studios.   (2 confirmation #) 

My question is can I link the booking to my account and hers? Or just the main person on the account?


----------



## MinnieEars2

I'm trying to book fast passes for 10th November for a MVMCP night.

I know that we can book 3 fp for 4-7 and I have successfully got 2, one for 3.30-4.30 and another for 5.30-6.30. 

My problem is the only other fp we can get (for our 3rd choice) is before 2pm for every single ride! This obviously doesn't suit as we can only enter the park from 4pm with our MVMCP Ticket. I've tried every single ride and it won't let me choose any later time than 2pm. Am I doing something wrong? Or is this all that's left for every single ride? I just picked my fp's for October 30th for MNSSHP night party and I had no problem at all, there was loads of selection. 

Will more fp times be available again or do I have to stick with just the 2 I've got? Or is there any way to change the 2pm fast pass?

Thanks in advance


----------



## MinnieEars2

BandMom1 said:


> Asked this question at start of thread and did not see a reply...if I have a split stay (POR, WL, SS) with a 10 day Park Hopper, will I be able to get FP+'s for all 10 days when my 60 day window opens?



I'm not too sure how it works if you are staying the 10 days in a row but I am doing a split stay with a cruise in between. I was able to book 60 days in advance for my first few nights, but I had to wait until my second stay was in the 60 day window to book any FP for my second stay.


----------



## BandMom1

MinnieEars2 said:


> I'm not too sure how it works if you are staying the 10 days in a row but I am doing a split stay with a cruise in between. I was able to book 60 days in advance for my first few nights, but I had to wait until my second stay was in the 60 day window to book any FP for my second stay.



Thanks for the reply! I thought I would be fine since none of our resort stays are packages - hotel only & bought tickets separately. Now I am freaking out that I might not be able to book all of my FP+'s at the 60 day window  If anyone else has experience with this, I would really appreciate your input!


----------



## Cluelyss

MinnieEars2 said:


> I'm trying to book fast passes for 10th November for a MVMCP night.  I know that we can book 3 fp for 4-7 and I have successfully got 2, one for 3.30-4.30 and another for 5.30-6.30.  My problem is the only other fp we can get (for our 3rd choice) is before 2pm for every single ride! This obviously doesn't suit as we can only enter the park from 4pm with our MVMCP Ticket. I've tried every single ride and it won't let me choose any later time than 2pm. Am I doing something wrong? Or is this all that's left for every single ride? I just picked my fp's for October 30th for MNSSHP night party and I had no problem at all, there was loads of selection.   Will more fp times be available again or do I have to stick with just the 2 I've got? Or is there any way to change the 2pm fast pass?  Thanks in advance


Its possible there is nothing left in the 4:30-5:30 range that day. You may trying switching the times of either of the 2 you have to see if there's anything available in the 4:30-5:30 range? Or back up the time of your 1st FP by 15 minutes or so ( if you can) to see if that opens up a 4:15-5:15, for example? 5:30-6:30 is the latest return window available on party nights, making it difficult to squeeze in 3 between 4 and 7.  Personally, I was only able to get 2 on my MNSSHP ticket next month, so congrats on being able to snag 3 on 10/30!!


----------



## JennyMarie821

I messed up making my FP selections and didn't realize you're supposed to make all three at once. So for Nov 21st I only have 2...7DMT and Enchanted Tales with Belle. Is there any way at all to add a third without losing the first two or am I SOL?


----------



## csmith1004

Less than 2 weeks until my 60 day window opens.  I'm trying to figure out the best way to try for A&E for my DD. I plan on booking our last MK day first but only DD and I are trying for A&E.  So, my question is, first thing do I just select the two of us, book our 3 fastpasses (hopefully including A&E) then copy the 2 FP we all want to DH and DS or will the system let me specify who we want to book for each FP? I really wish there was a way to see how the system works before the booking window!!


----------



## Cluelyss

JennyMarie821 said:


> I messed up making my FP selections and didn't realize you're supposed to make all three at once. So for Nov 21st I only have 2...7DMT and Enchanted Tales with Belle. Is there any way at all to add a third without losing the first two or am I SOL?


Call Disney, they can add it back for you.


----------



## Cluelyss

csmith1004 said:


> Less than 2 weeks until my 60 day window opens.  I'm trying to figure out the best way to try for A&E for my DD. I plan on booking our last MK day first but only DD and I are trying for A&E.  So, my question is, first thing do I just select the two of us, book our 3 fastpasses (hopefully including A&E) then copy the 2 FP we all want to DH and DS or will the system let me specify who we want to book for each FP? I really wish there was a way to see how the system works before the booking window!!


I would try to schedule all 4 at once and then just switch DH and DD to something else later. Easiest to just select your entire party and search everything at once. Now, if you cannot find A&E for 4, then yes, go back and switch your party to just you and DD and search again. But you have to make all 3 selections together, so by splitting your party, you are going to have to schedule twice, and may not be able to get the exact times for all 4 of you on the other 2 attractions. Good luck!


----------



## mommycal

Ugggh  I can't think straight anymore hence why I need someone w/a clear mind. 

So for E&A I have 4 out of 5 us. The hubby can go ride something else while I go w/the 3 girls. BIG problem, here are our FP times 11:10 AM to 12:10 PM, 12:10 PM to 01:10 PM, 01:00 PM to 02:00 PM, & 04:50 PM to 05:50 PM. How the heck do I make that work out?  TIA for your help


----------



## MinnieEars2

Cluelyss said:


> Its possible there is nothing left in the 4:30-5:30 range that day. You may trying switching the times of either of the 2 you have to see if there's anything available in the 4:30-5:30 range? Or back up the time of your 1st FP by 15 minutes or so ( if you can) to see if that opens up a 4:15-5:15, for example? 5:30-6:30 is the latest return window available on party nights, making it difficult to squeeze in 3 between 4 and 7.  Personally, I was only able to get 2 on my MNSSHP ticket next month, so congrats on being able to snag 3 on 10/30!!



Thanks for your reply. I had a feeling I missed out alright but was double checking seeing as to I got the FP's I wanted for 10/30. I didn't expect the 2nd MVMCP to be as be as busy at the second last MNSSHP. I had hoped I was doing something wrong. 

I tried changing my FP's and could I only change my last one (5.30-6.30) I had 2 choices, 4.35-5.35 or 5.20-6.20. I changed them both and still no FP selections for the other 2  

I didn't even realise until last night that I could get FP for the party nights without a regular park ticket. So I'm happy anyways that I got 2 for that night  much better than getting none.


----------



## Cluelyss

mommycal said:


> Ugggh  I can't think straight anymore hence why I need someone w/a clear mind.  So for E&A I have 4 out of 5 us. The hubby can go ride something else while I go w/the 3 girls. BIG problem, here are our FP times 11:10 AM to 12:10 PM, 12:10 PM to 01:10 PM, 01:00 PM to 02:00 PM, & 04:50 PM to 05:50 PM. How the heck do I make that work out?  TIA for your help


Unfortunately you will just need to keep checking for times that all overlap somewhere in the middle. Right now 2 people can go at 12:10 OR 2 can go between 1 and 1:10.  So you need to get the other 2 to have a return window that includes 12:10 OR 1-1:10. Don't give up, they pop up all the time. And now that you actually have an A&E scheduled, it's much easier to just keep searching for new times. I had the same issue with mine originally - I kept grabbing singles on my desired day as I found them, then started working toward tweaking the times. And I DID finally end up with 4, all at the same time. You just need to be patient and persistent, which isn't easy, I know!!! Good luck!


----------



## scbeth

I am scheduled to select Fast Passes tonight at midnight.  We have been to DW many times but with this new system I am looking for the most popular (quick to go) fast passes.  I have read that many have had problems getting on the system at midnight, has this problem been resolved recently?  

Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

scbeth said:


> I am scheduled to select Fast Passes tonight at midnight.  We have been to DW many times but with this new system I am looking for the most popular (quick to go) fast passes.  I have read that many have had problems getting on the system at midnight, has this problem been resolved recently?  Thanks!



Seethe green link in my signature for my suggestions.


----------



## MrsJD

MK- Anna and Elsa if that is a priority for you.  If not 7 drawfs mine train.
EP - Soarin
DHS - Toy Story
AK- Everest

but I would choose what is most important to you personally!


----------



## scbeth

Great info! Much appreciated.


----------



## kalliyan1

I have a room only reservation I booked on orbitz and tickets I purchased separately, If I link them in my MDE account, will I be able to book FP+ at 60 days?


----------



## MinnieEars2

kalliyan1 said:


> I have a room only reservation I booked on orbitz and tickets I purchased separately, If I link them in my MDE account, will I be able to book FP+ at 60 days?



Yes! This is what I done, I booked my room with expedia and bought my park tickets on the walt disney world website. I never got a reservation number from expedia so had to call disney to link it to my account. I had no problems booking FP+ at 60 days.


----------



## kalliyan1

MinnieEars2 said:


> Yes! This is what I done, I booked my room with expedia and bought my park tickets on the walt disney world website. I never got a reservation number from expedia so had to call disney to link it to my account. I had no problems booking FP+ at 60 days.


Great, Thank you!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

I have read so many threads on this subject and think I have it figured out, then I feel lost.  I have seen others post about "practicing" booking your FP+ selections.  Where and how do you do this? TIA


----------



## jk2006

I apologize if this was asked somewhere already & I missed it.    We have a MK day with 3 FP+ scheduled, and are considering switching to Epcot depending on what is available there.   Is it possible to check availability at another park without giving up the 3 we have?  Thank you!


----------



## Cluelyss

MAGICFOR2 said:


> I have read so many threads on this subject and think I have it figured out, then I feel lost.  I have seen others post about "practicing" booking your FP+ selections.  Where and how do you do this? TIA


If you have a special event ticket linked to your account (MNSSHP or MVMCP) you will have a 30-day window at MK available to "practice" with.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Cluelyss said:


> If you have a special event ticket linked to your account (MNSSHP or MVMCP) you will have a 30-day window at MK available to "practice" with.



Oh, no such luck.  Thank you 

Another thing I am curious about - I see one KTTW card for DH on our MDE account.  Is this usual?  Can we get more?  It says it hasn't been linked yet -


----------



## Safari23

I chose my FPs last night but wasn't able to get Anna & Elsa or Mine Train.  There are 3 of us.  I was just reading about trying it one person at a time. How do I do this is I already have my FPs picked? When I go to change experience it doesn't even list the 2 above I want.  But if I cancel, I lose all 3 right? Are these my only options?


----------



## Cluelyss

Safari23 said:


> I chose my FPs last night but wasn't able to get Anna & Elsa or Mine Train.  There are 3 of us.  I was just reading about trying it one person at a time. How do I do this is I already have my FPs picked? When I go to change experience it doesn't even list the 2 above I want.  But if I cancel, I lose all 3 right? Are these my only options?


You will likely need to check back several times a day to search for these 2 experiences. You are doing it exactly right, they just aren't available right now. Don't lose hope. And don't "cancel" because then you will lose what you have and have to start over completely. Good luck!


----------



## Safari23

Cluelyss said:


> You will likely need to check back several times a day to search for these 2 experiences. You are doing it exactly right, they just aren't available right now. Don't lose hope. And don't "cancel" because then you will lose what you have and have to start over completely. Good luck!



So keep checking and try to change experience? Don't try and do it one at a time?


----------



## Cluelyss

Safari23 said:


> So keep checking and try to change experience? Don't try and do it one at a time?


You can "change experience" for your entire group at once, or one person at a time (which will probably give you better results looking for A&E and 7DMT). To look for singles, you will need to be on the app vs online.


----------



## disneydanni

I'm in the exact same boat--booked mine last night with no luck for either A&E or SDMT.  I booked 3 others and when I tried looking today for availability, I click Change Experience and picked one to change but it only looks in the one hour window that this particular FP was reserved for rather than checking the whole day.  How do I check the whole day?  Help please...


----------



## Cluelyss

disneydanni said:


> I'm in the exact same boat--booked mine last night with no luck for either A&E or SDMT.  I booked 3 others and when I tried looking today for availability, I click Change Experience and picked one to change but it only looks in the one hour window that this particular FP was reserved for rather than checking the whole day.  How do I check the whole day?  Help please...


Even though it says it is only checking for the time of your existing FP, it is actually checking for the entire day. The app will automatically put you into a similar time slot, if available, but the website will let you pick from a list of all available times once you select the new experience.


----------



## mandis77

slzer0 said:


> Got it. Tried and it's definitely easier than the weird way I was trying to do it on the website.



I did this about a week ago and the app is not showing the changes, but the website is.  Ugh.  Did an MDE update and still nothing.  The app will not be much help at the parks if it has the wong info.

Wondering if your changes showed up in the app or if I have a funky glitch?


----------



## disneydanni

I'm in the exact same boat--couldn't get those 2 and booked 3 others.  When I look for availability today, I click on Change Experience but then it only shows what's available during that one particular hour rather than checking the whole day.  How do I check the whole day?


----------



## Cluelyss

mandis77 said:


> I did this about a week ago and the app is not showing the changes, but the website is.  Ugh.  Did an MDE update and still nothing.  The app will not be much help at the parks if it has the wong info.  Wondering if your changes showed up in the app or if I have a funky glitch?


Someone else    mentioned last week that the app wasn't showing changes but the website was. I'd recommend printing out your plans from the website and carrying with you. Would think the website would be more accurate as the app can be so glitchy.


----------



## Ilovemyprincesses

disneydanni said:


> I'm in the exact same boat--couldn't get those 2 and booked 3 others.  When I look for availability today, I click on Change Experience but then it only shows what's available during that one particular hour rather than checking the whole day.  How do I check the whole day?



I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## SPOERLX3

jk2006 said:


> I apologize if this was asked somewhere already & I missed it.    We have a MK day with 3 FP+ scheduled, and are considering switching to Epcot depending on what is available there.   Is it possible to check availability at another park without giving up the 3 we have?  Thank you!



I don't think there is anyway of looking for FP availability at another park without canceling what you have for that day and starting over at the other park. 

I may be able to help you though. I have a ticket on my package that I didn't book any FP's with and I will be happy to check a date for you if it doesn't interfere with a date that I already have FP's for 

But to avoid taking up valuable space on this wonderful thread, I have sent you a private message


----------



## Safari23

Also, is there a way to look at what other days have for availability? Like if I wanted to switch my MK day with another park if that day had the A&E? Is there a way to check and see?


----------



## Safari23

Sorry, didn't see jk2006 posted the same question! LOL


----------



## etoiles

I have read information about fp+ but had a question about Epcot. I notice that several of the attractions that I have experienced with high wait times have a rating of C while rides I have experienced with a low wait time have a rating of B. If I were booking them without doing any research I would book the C ones for FP+ based on past experience but question why the ratings are different.

For example, I see that that Spaceship Earth and Turtle Talk have  a rating of B while the character spot and nemo and friends have a rating of C.

Why is the character spot below SE? Is it really less crowded now? Or, is FP+ give no advantage really to the character spot and nemo and friends so it's not good to use there?


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

etoiles said:


> I have read information about fp+ but had a question about Epcot. We have a little one and definitely wanted to do the character spot and that is something we've never done before since it was usually very crowded (50 min wait) in Aug when we went.  I see that that has a rating of C and spaceship earth has a rating of B. SE had no line most of the time when I see it but according to the chart I should pick that before character spot.  Why is the character spot below SE? Is it really less crowded?



 I don't know why..  
 But I also 2nd ALWAYS seeing huge lines.. We have even gone during "slow" times  and it's still 35+..   
Spaceship earth is one our our top 5 must rides.   
Yet I will be getting FP+ for the character spot over spaceship cuz I've stood in that non-moving line way to many times. 
At least the line for spaceship earth moves!


----------



## g-dad66

SPOERLX3 said:


> I don't think there is anyway of looking for FP availability at another park without canceling what you have for that day and starting over at the other park.
> 
> I may be able to help you though. I have a ticket on my package that I didn't book any FP's with and I will be happy to check a date for you if it doesn't interfere with a date that I already have FP's for
> 
> But to avoid taking up valuable space on this wonderful thread, I have sent you a private message




This is very interesting, and something I hadn't thought about.

I have an unused ticket which I just linked up in MDE, and I checked to see what FP+ are available at MK tomorrow.  I could get both Meet Anna & Elsa and the 7 Dwarfs Mine Train tomorrow evening. 

But if I were at WDW right now (and had no extra unused ticket like I do here now) and if I had FP+ reserved tomorrow for a different park, I would have no way to find out that MK has these hard-to-get FP+ available??  (If I could find this out, I might welll want to switch my park day, especially if we had no ADRs scheduled.)

Doesn't that seem like a major flaw?

But maybe not from Disney's standpoint, though, since a major goal of FP+ is apparently to "lock guests in" to a particular park.  Hmmm...


----------



## kevdad

g-dad66 said:


> This is very interesting, and something I hadn't thought about.
> 
> I have an unused ticket which I just linked up in MDE, and I checked to see what FP+ are available at MK tomorrow.  I could get both Meet Anna & Elsa and the 7 Dwarfs Mine Train tomorrow evening.
> 
> But if I were at WDW right now (and had no extra unused ticket like I do here now) and if I had FP+ reserved tomorrow for a different park, I would have no way to find out that MK has these hard-to-get FP+ available??  (If I could find this out, I might welll want to switch my park day, especially if we had no ADRs scheduled.)
> 
> Doesn't that seem like a major flaw?
> 
> But maybe not from Disney's standpoint, though, since a major goal of FP+ is apparently to "lock guests in" to a particular park.  Hmmm...


That is really interesting, great point.  

If the incremental cost to add another day to a ticket is minimal, it may be worth doing that just to have the option of checking FP+ availability at other parks.


----------



## kevdad

g-dad66 said:


> This is very interesting, and something I hadn't thought about.
> 
> I have an unused ticket which I just linked up in MDE, and I checked to see what FP+ are available at MK tomorrow.  I could get both Meet Anna & Elsa and the 7 Dwarfs Mine Train tomorrow evening.
> 
> But if I were at WDW right now (and had no extra unused ticket like I do here now) and if I had FP+ reserved tomorrow for a different park, I would have no way to find out that MK has these hard-to-get FP+ available??  (If I could find this out, I might welll want to switch my park day, especially if we had no ADRs scheduled.)
> 
> Doesn't that seem like a major flaw?
> 
> But maybe not from Disney's standpoint, though, since a major goal of FP+ is apparently to "lock guests in" to a particular park.  Hmmm...


Except if you already have FP+ booked for that day, you probably can't check anyway.  Never mind...


----------



## Cluelyss

Safari23 said:


> Also, is there a way to look at what other days have for availability? Like if I wanted to switch my MK day with another park if that day had the A&E? Is there a way to check and see?


I think you can use the "make new FP" option to do this. Pick your party, select the new park, and search away. Your existing FP selections should not be lost until you finalize the new selections. Hoping someone can confirm this theory??


----------



## magicbob

SPOERLX3 said:


> I don't think there is anyway of looking for FP availability at another park without canceling what you have for that day and starting over at the other park.





g-dad66 said:


> This is very interesting, and something I hadn't thought about.
> 
> I have an unused ticket which I just linked up in MDE, and I checked to see what FP+ are available at MK tomorrow.  I could get both Meet Anna & Elsa and the 7 Dwarfs Mine Train tomorrow evening.
> 
> But if I were at WDW right now (and had no extra unused ticket like I do here now) and if I had FP+ reserved tomorrow for a different park, I would have no way to find out that MK has these hard-to-get FP+ available??  (If I could find this out, I might welll want to switch my park day, especially if we had no ADRs scheduled.)
> 
> Doesn't that seem like a major flaw?
> 
> But maybe not from Disney's standpoint, though, since a major goal of FP+ is apparently to "lock guests in" to a particular park.  Hmmm...





Cluelyss said:


> I think you can use the "make new FP" option to do this. Pick your party, select the new park, and search away. Your existing FP selections should not be lost until you finalize the new selections. Hoping someone can confirm this theory??



If the original premise is true, I do think it's a major flaw if you cannot even see what's available at another park (which you might want to change to) without first cancelling what you've got.  Maybe someone can explain how to do this?  I sure would not cancel what I had before even _seeing _if there's something worth getting at the other park.  

Not having visibility of offerings at the other parks certainly could be part of the "lock it in" strategy.


----------



## BStew

Wondering if anyone knows about the FP for Illuminations? I currently have one but am wondering if I should switch it. The reason I grabbed it was to avoid having to stand around to get a good spot since I have two kids who will grow impatient quickly.


----------



## geaux_half

jk2006 said:


> I apologize if this was asked somewhere already & I missed it.    We have a MK day with 3 FP+ scheduled, and are considering switching to Epcot depending on what is available there.   Is it possible to check availability at another park without giving up the 3 we have?  Thank you!





Safari23 said:


> Also, is there a way to look at what other days have for availability? Like if I wanted to switch my MK day with another park if that day had the A&E? Is there a way to check and see?





g-dad66 said:


> This is very interesting, and something I hadn't thought about.
> 
> I have an unused ticket which I just linked up in MDE, and I checked to see what FP+ are available at MK tomorrow.  I could get both Meet Anna & Elsa and the 7 Dwarfs Mine Train tomorrow evening.
> 
> But if I were at WDW right now (and had no extra unused ticket like I do here now) and if I had FP+ reserved tomorrow for a different park, I would have no way to find out that MK has these hard-to-get FP+ available??  (If I could find this out, I might welll want to switch my park day, especially if we had no ADRs scheduled.)
> 
> Doesn't that seem like a major flaw?
> 
> But maybe not from Disney's standpoint, though, since a major goal of FP+ is apparently to "lock guests in" to a particular park.  Hmmm...





Cluelyss said:


> I think you can use the "make new FP" option to do this. Pick your party, select the new park, and search away. Your existing FP selections should not be lost until you finalize the new selections. Hoping someone can confirm this theory??



You can look for availability in another park without losing your existing FP+ reservations.  Post 14 of the thread referenced in the OP under "Using the MDX System to Schedule FastPass+ Attractions" discusses this:



> Great question. I just played around with this a little... and it does work a little differently than before.
> 
> You did it correctly, you go in as if you are making brand new selections. When you pick the date it will give you warnings that you already have FP+ reserved for that date. You can continue to the next screen without losing them. (But the warning is scary!) I found that I could get all the way to the screen where you have 4 options, and if I hit Cancel from there it didn't actually save anything or lose my old ones. Just make sure you don't hit Done on this screen with the 4 options, that is when they will actually get overwritten, even though their messages make it look like they are overwritten a screen or two earlier.


----------



## mesaboy2

BStew said:


> Wondering if anyone knows about the FP for Illuminations? I currently have one but am wondering if I should switch it. The reason I grabbed it was to avoid having to stand around to get a good spot since I have two kids who will grow impatient quickly.



Illuminations can be viewed from great spots all over World Showcase, and these spots can be had often 20-30 minutes beforehand.


----------



## magicbob

geaux_half said:


> Great question. I just played around with this a little... and it does work a little differently than before.
> 
> You did it correctly, you go in as if you are making brand new selections. When you pick the date it will give you warnings that you already have FP+ reserved for that date. You can continue to the next screen without losing them. (But the warning is scary!) I found that I could get all the way to the screen where you have 4 options, and if I hit Cancel from there it didn't actually save anything or lose my old ones. Just make sure you don't hit Done on this screen with the 4 options, that is when they will actually get overwritten, even though their messages make it look like they are overwritten a screen or two earlier.



Thanks for clarifying.  I think those warnings are intended to be "scary" thus deterring you from fooling around with what you already have "locked in."  Good to know that you don't have to commit to cancelling until _after _you've seen whether or not there's something worth cancelling for.  Unless a glitch strikes, of course!


----------



## SPOERLX3

Safari23 said:


> Also, is there a way to look at what other days have for availability? Like if I wanted to switch my MK day with another park if that day had the A&E? Is there a way to check and see?



 Safari23. I just sent you a private message


----------



## SPOERLX3

magicbob said:


> Thanks for clarifying.  I think those warnings are intended to be "scary" thus deterring you from fooling around with what you already have "locked in."  Good to know that you don't have to commit to cancelling until _after _you've seen whether or not there's something worth cancelling for.  Unless a glitch strikes, of course!



Yes geaux_half, thank you for clarifying. This was why I answered the way that I did and it is great to know that you can check dates 
I have referred so many people to the amazing first post of this thread (thank you mesaboy2) and now I realized that I missed a very important part of it  even though I do HATE to mess with my existing dates/FP's cause this 54 yr old brain and fingers don't always work in sync 

To address the other post above....I am not able to check any dates prior to when my trip starts on 9/24 (so I could not check tomorrow or any other date prior to next Wednesday) but I can check as far out as I want as long as long as the date is open even though my trip ends on 10/1 and I have an available ticket that is not already booked with a FP


----------



## geaux_half

magicbob said:


> Thanks for clarifying.  I think those warnings are intended to be "scary" thus deterring you from fooling around with what you already have "locked in."  Good to know that you don't have to commit to cancelling until _after _you've seen whether or not there's something worth cancelling for.  Unless a glitch strikes, of course!



I agree about the "scary" warning.  My 60 day window hasn't opened but I have non package tickets linked to my profile so I have tested this and it works.  I'd be more cautious if I already had something hard to get that I could potentially lose and was playing for keeps.


----------



## diskids2

Can someone tell me when you use the Kiosk for a same day FP can you select from any available times or is it more like the old FP system where you get what they give you?


----------



## mesaboy2

diskids2 said:


> Can someone tell me when you use the Kiosk for a same day FP can you select from any available times or is it more like the old FP system where you get what they give you?



You can select from available times.


----------



## foxor

When you go to the kiosks in park to select 4th fast passes and beyond, does your entire party need to be at the kiosk or can just 1 person go and do it?


----------



## mesaboy2

foxor said:


> When you go to the kiosks in park to select 4th fast passes and beyond, does your entire party need to be at the kiosk or can just 1 person go and do it?



One person is enough.  This and other FP FAQs are addressed in the first post.


----------



## BStew

mesaboy2 said:


> Illuminations can be viewed from great spots all over World Showcase, and these spots can be had often 20-30 minutes beforehand.



Ok thanks, I just switched that to Soar'n


----------



## mesaboy2

BStew said:


> Ok thanks, I just switched that to Soar'n



Yeah, that's a pretty good choice.

The other thing with Illuminations is weather, specifically wind.  You don't want to be downwind of the lagoon during Illuminations, and there's no way to know what that will be until moment-of.  The FP viewing location may be pretty poor on some nights due to this.


----------



## Safari23

Thanks for all the info! I'll try it a bit later and see what happens. In hindsight I probably should have chosen our very last day as our MK day. But even though we don't leave till late it seemed a bit of a waste. Oh well. I'll just keep checking and hope something comes up or we find a short line.


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

Hey all! I'm hoping someone can help me! 

My FP window opened tonight around 11 pm CST. However, I am only able to see 10/19 and before...no days after. Everything else is greyed out. We have 5 day passes so I don't understand why I can't schedule for after 10/19. Any ideas??? TIA!!


----------



## BigMommaMouse

Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> Hey all! I'm hoping someone can help me!
> 
> My FP window opened tonight around 11 pm CST. However, I am only able to see 10/19 and before...no days after. Everything else is greyed out. We have 5 day passes so I don't understand why I can't schedule for after 10/19. Any ideas??? TIA!!



I am not expert, but are the tickets linked? Also if your off site I think you have to do day by day, that only on site is length of stay. I will go check the OP and report back.


From OP 7.All other guests can prebook FP+ attractions no more than 30 days in advance, for the number of days on their linked ticket in MDX, and can use either the MDX website or app to do so. Unlike onsite guests, it is not possible to book beyond the 30-day mark.


----------



## mesaboy2

Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> Hey all! I'm hoping someone can help me!
> 
> My FP window opened tonight around 11 pm CST. However, I am only able to see 10/19 and before...no days after. Everything else is greyed out. We have 5 day passes so I don't understand why I can't schedule for after 10/19. Any ideas??? TIA!!



Are you onsite or off?  Either way, I suspect the first post has your answer.  Look under "Booking Windows".


----------



## etoiles

Please Mesaboy or anyone else that has knowledge of the FP+ ratings A,B,C I would greatly appreciate some input!

I have read information about fp+ but had a question about Epcot. I notice that several of the attractions that I have experienced with high wait times have a rating of C while rides I have experienced with a low wait time have a rating of B. If I were booking them without doing any research I would book the C ones for FP+ based on past experience but question why the ratings are different.

For example, I see that that Spaceship Earth and Turtle Talk have a rating of B while the character spot and nemo and friends have a rating of C.

Why is the character spot below SE? Is it really less crowded now? Or, is FP+ give no advantage really to the character spot and nemo and friends so it's not good to use there?


----------



## mesaboy2

etoiles said:


> Please Mesaboy or anyone else that has knowledge of the FP+ ratings A,B,C I would greatly appreciate some input!
> 
> I have read information about fp+ but had a question about Epcot. I notice that several of the attractions that I have experienced with high wait times have a rating of C while rides I have experienced with a low wait time have a rating of B. If I were booking them without doing any research I would book the C ones for FP+ *based on past experience but question why the ratings are different*.
> 
> For example, I see that that Spaceship Earth and Turtle Talk have a rating of B while the character spot and nemo and friends have a rating of C.
> 
> Why is the character spot below SE? Is it really less crowded now? Or, is FP+ give no advantage really to the character spot and nemo and friends so it's not good to use there?



When was your last trip?


----------



## mandis77

The tiering at Epcot is difficult when you have a little one.  Me and DD1 will be riding Test Track but the only thing available for DD2 to do is Living With the Land.  While I like that ride, I don't think any of us plan on doing it more than once.   So, can I schedule this for DH and DD2 just as a "throwaway" and they can do something else?  After the time of all three FP's have expired they will be able to try for the 4th FP right?


----------



## ValarDisneyus

Does anyone have experience booking FP+ with their Military Salute to the Troops ticket vouchers? I know I'm supposed to be able to do it, I'm also staying on site. 

Here's the deal: there's three of us. Since I qualify for six tickets, I bought all six so that my family of 3 could stay 8 days instead of the normal four when military members buy those. I have linked them to my account, but they don't have dates. MY RESORT STAY, though, obviously does. 

When can I book my FP+? Will I only be able to book in four day increments? (Four days on my first 60 days out and then four days later again for the second round of vouchers?)

Land's sakes I might just need to call the travel line with this one.


----------



## etoiles

mesaboy2 said:


> When was your last trip?



Our last trip was in 2012 but every time we have gone in the past it has been during high season and always things like the character spot and nemo and friends have had much longer lines than things like turtle talk and spaceship earth. 

I guess things are the opposite of what I would have expected but so that is why I don't understand the ratings unless the character spot is no longer popular but I find that hard to believe.


----------



## jcarwash

etoiles said:


> Our last trip was in 2012 but every time we have gone in the past it has been during high season and always things like the character spot and nemo and friends have had much longer lines than things like turtle talk and spaceship earth.
> 
> I guess things are the opposite of what I would have expected but so that is why I don't understand the ratings unless the character spot is no longer popular but I find that hard to believe.



The Character Spot went through a redesign that opened in 2013 that's affected the traffic flow. One factor (or maybe *the* factor) is one no longer sees the characters through the large windows (the meet area is behind walls now) so you have fewer people spontaneously getting into the standby line. This and the addition of FP+ (with a separate entrance and perhaps some, er, extra magic) has greatly changed the flow of the Character Spot.

With the addition of FP+, lines for Spaceship Earth have changed too. It's not impossible to have a short standby (or walkon) line for SE, but now with FP+ added it's also more possible there will be a longer standby line. I skipped SE for the first time during my last visit (with two separate days at Epcot) due to a longer standby line than I'd prefer.


----------



## ValarDisneyus

Isn't the character spot only for Disney Visa holders? Did I dream that up somewhere?


----------



## jcarwash

ValarDisneyus said:


> Isn't the character spot only for Disney Visa holders? Did I dream that up somewhere?



Both meets are in Innoventions West, but in separate areas. The Epcot Character Spot is open to all guests and also has FP+.

The other, separate meet is open only for Disney Rewards Visa card holders, currently from 1pm to 7pm.


----------



## BStew

jcarwash said:


> Both meets are in Innoventions West, but in separate areas. The Epcot Character Spot is open to all guests and also has FP+.
> 
> The other, separate meet is open only for Disney Rewards Visa card holders, currently from 1pm to 7pm.



Any idea who is at the character spot for DVRC holders? I currently have a FP for the Character spot and didn't even consider the other one...


----------



## My2Kidzmom

ValarDisneyus said:


> Isn't the character spot only for Disney Visa holders? Did I dream that up somewhere?



The Character Spot is for everyone. Disney Visa holders get a special meet & greet inside Innoventions West.


----------



## geaux_half

mandis77 said:


> The tiering at Epcot is difficult when you have a little one.  Me and DD1 will be riding Test Track but the only thing available for DD2 to do is Living With the Land.  While I like that ride, I don't think any of us plan on doing it more than once.   So, can I schedule this for DH and DD2 just as a "throwaway" and they can do something else?  After the time of all three FP's have expired they will be able to try for the 4th FP right?



If DH and DD2 won't be using the FP+ for LWTL why not get TT for all of you and you and DD1 can swap MBs with DH and DD2 for a second ride?  Or schedule MS for DH and DD2 for you and DD1 to ride with their MBs.  Or just cancel DH and DD2's TT FP+ on the MDX website.  Once cancelled you will have to call IT to add back if you change your mind.


----------



## mesaboy2

etoiles said:


> Our last trip was in 2012 but every time we have gone in the past it has been during high season and always things like the character spot and nemo and friends have had much longer lines than things like turtle talk and spaceship earth.
> 
> I guess things are the opposite of what I would have expected but so that is why I don't understand the ratings unless the character spot is no longer popular but I find that hard to believe.



2012 may as well have been an eternity ago in this case--your experience is out-of-date.



jcarwash said:


> *The Character Spot went through a redesign that opened in 2013 that's affected the traffic flow. One factor (or maybe *the* factor) is one no longer sees the characters through the large windows (the meet area is behind walls now) so you have fewer people spontaneously getting into the standby line.* This and the addition of FP+ (with a separate entrance and perhaps some, er, extra magic) has greatly changed the flow of the Character Spot.
> 
> With the addition of FP+, lines for Spaceship Earth have changed too. It's not impossible to have a short standby (or walkon) line for SE, but now with FP+ added it's also more possible there will be a longer standby line. I skipped SE for the first time during my last visit (with two separate days at Epcot) due to a longer standby line than I'd prefer.





Two other things I would add to this.  ECS now offers only 3 characters instead of 5, and most importantly has doubled its capacity.  This attraction has changed quite a bit just these last two years.

Bottom line, ECS is no longer the long wait it used to be.  If it is long, it's because crowds are heavy (but then everything else goes up too).



BStew said:


> Any idea who is at the character spot for DVRC holders? I currently have a FP for the Character spot and didn't even consider the other one...



Usually some combination of Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, and/or Pluto.  I believe it is normal for it to be 2 of those simultaneously.


----------



## mandis77

geaux_half said:


> If DH and DD2 won't be using the FP+ for LWTL why not get TT for all of you and you and DD1 can swap MBs with DH and DD2 for a second ride?  Or schedule MS for DH and DD2 for you and DD1 to ride with their MBs.  Or just cancel DH and DD2's TT FP+ on the MDX website.  Once cancelled you will have to call IT to add back if you change your mind.



When I first reserved the FP's at 60 days, all 4 of us were on Test Track.  I swapped DH and DD2 out - but I have to chose a Tier 1 ride.  So that only leaves me with LWTL because she is too short to ride anything else.  Is there another way around this?  The rest of us want the Tier 1 attractions and planning on doing rider swap.  But it looks like I'm forced to chose another Tier 1 ride to replace it.


----------



## mommakrispix

So I see this new feature. on the app it says copy your fastpasses to other people in your party (on the website it says add friend and family to your fastpasses).  Thought this was a great feature since my in-laws decided to join our trip after we already got our FP for SDMT and to meet Ana and Elsa and they were gone by the time i added them to the plan.  However, after going through all of it, it still says they're not available and tries to give you other attractions.  What's the point of it then if they're not guaranteeing the same attractions and/or times?


----------



## Gryhndmom

ValarDisneyus said:


> Does anyone have experience booking FP+ with their Military Salute to the Troops ticket vouchers? I know I'm supposed to be able to do it, I'm also staying on site.
> 
> Here's the deal: there's three of us. Since I qualify for six tickets, I bought all six so that my family of 3 could stay 8 days instead of the normal four when military members buy those. I have linked them to my account, but they don't have dates. MY RESORT STAY, though, obviously does.
> 
> When can I book my FP+? Will I only be able to book in four day increments? (Four days on my first 60 days out and then four days later again for the second round of vouchers?)
> 
> Land's sakes I might just need to call the travel line with this one.



If you are staying at a disney resort and not shades of green you can book your FP 60 days out with your military tickets. I believe shades of green can book 30 days out.  If you don't have a MDE account you will need to set one up and link your resort reservation and then type in the numbers from your vouchers to link tickets to your travel party.I missed the 60 day window since the new military tickets were late getting issued but did get them at about the 45 day mark and had no problems linking them to my MDE .  Feel free to PM me if you have any questions !


----------



## geaux_half

mandis77 said:


> When I first reserved the FP's at 60 days, all 4 of us were on Test Track.  I swapped DH and DD2 out - but I have to chose a Tier 1 ride.  So that only leaves me with LWTL because she is too short to ride anything else.  Is there another way around this?  The rest of us want the Tier 1 attractions and planning on doing rider swap.  But it looks like I'm forced to chose another Tier 1 ride to replace it.



Correct. You are forced to have 1 Tier 1 and 2 Tier 2's. My suggestion was if DH and DD2 were going to "throw away" the Tier 1 FP+ to book something you and DD1 could use in Tier 1.  You can just swap MagicBands to access the Tier 1 FP+ and that way all are used.


----------



## jcarwash

mesaboy2 said:


> Usually some combination of Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, and/or Pluto.  I believe it is normal for it to be 2 of those simultaneously.



Right, in the past couple of years the Epcot Visa character meet has been two characters at a time. In previous years it was three at a time.


----------



## Cluelyss

mommakrispix said:


> So I see this new feature. on the app it says copy your fastpasses to other people in your party (on the website it says add friend and family to your fastpasses).  Thought this was a great feature since my in-laws decided to join our trip after we already got our FP for SDMT and to meet Ana and Elsa and they were gone by the time i added them to the plan.  However, after going through all of it, it still says they're not available and tries to give you other attractions.  What's the point of it then if they're not guaranteeing the same attractions and/or times?


The copy feature will allow you to match existing FP+ options from one party to another SUBJECT TO availability. This would save you the time of having to try and exactly match FPs for your in-laws to your plans, but will only work if the same attractions/times are available. Also, be careful using this feature as I've heard reports that people have completely lost their existing A&E, for example, when it wasn't available for the party they were trying to copy to. The system put everyone into something that had availability for all. Best bet is to keep searching for singles for your in-laws that overlap with your existing times. Good luck!


----------



## etoiles

jcarwash said:


> The Character Spot went through a redesign that opened in 2013 that's affected the traffic flow. One factor (or maybe *the* factor) is one no longer sees the characters through the large windows (the meet area is behind walls now) so you have fewer people spontaneously getting into the standby line. This and the addition of FP+ (with a separate entrance and perhaps some, er, extra magic) has greatly changed the flow of the Character Spot.
> 
> With the addition of FP+, lines for Spaceship Earth have changed too. It's not impossible to have a short standby (or walkon) line for SE, but now with FP+ added it's also more possible there will be a longer standby line. I skipped SE for the first time during my last visit (with two separate days at Epcot) due to a longer standby line than I'd prefer.



Thank you for explaining why the character spot is no longer a huge line issue! I did not realize it was renovated in the last two years. I have heard that previous walk on rides like pirates have gotten longer lines and so maybe that is the case for spaceship earth. I guess I will make a FP+ for it since I definitely want to ride it!

Has the line for Nemo in Epcot also gone down? Or maybe more people are drawn to other things thus making the line shorter?


----------



## mandis77

geaux_half said:


> Correct. You are forced to have 1 Tier 1 and 2 Tier 2's. My suggestion was if DH and DD2 were going to "throw away" the Tier 1 FP+ to book something you and DD1 could use in Tier 1.  You can just swap MagicBands to access the Tier 1 FP+ and that way all are used.


Aha yes!  I will do that.  Thanks


----------



## publica

We have selected following FP+ for 4 of us:

Star Tours®  The Adventures Continue 9:00 - 10:00 am
Toy Story Midway Mania!10:00 - 11:00 am
For the First Time in Forever: A Frozen Sing-Along Celebration11:05 - 11:20am

My question is if my daughter decides that she does not want to do Star Tours and missed that FP+, can we still select a Tier 1 FP+ once we finished using the other initial selection? I know that we can modify it but would prefer to do the attractions together and hence rather wait for hubby and son while they are doing Star Tours.

Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

publica said:


> We have selected following FP+ for 4 of us:  Star Tours® &#150; The Adventures Continue 9:00 - 10:00 am Toy Story Midway Mania!10:00 - 11:00 am For the First Time in Forever: A Frozen Sing-Along Celebration11:05 - 11:20am  My question is if my daughter decides that she does not want to do Star Tours and missed that FP+, can we still select a Tier 1 FP+ once we finished using the other initial selection? I know that we can modify it but would prefer to do the attractions together and hence rather wait for hubby and son while they are doing Star Tours.  Thanks!


Yes. In order to schedule your 4th FP+, the original 3 must be used OR expired.


----------



## publica

Cluelyss said:


> Yes. In order to schedule your 4th FP+, the original 3 must be used OR expired.



Thanks Cluelyss!


----------



## mandis77

Wondering if anyone has had success scheduling a FP for a young kid for one of the big rides (who didn't meet the height requirement) and then swapping bands so an older kid can use it?


----------



## Cluelyss

mandis77 said:


> Wondering if anyone has had success scheduling a FP for a young kid for one of the big rides (who didn't meet the height requirement) and then swapping bands so an older kid can use it?


I have not done this personally, but have heard reports of people swapping bands with no issue. You should have no problem doing this.


----------



## mesaboy2

mandis77 said:


> Wondering if anyone has had success scheduling a FP for a young kid for one of the big rides (who didn't meet the height requirement) and then swapping bands so an older kid can use it?



The FP system does not distinguish the heights of different age groups, so as long as the kids are 3yo or older you should have no trouble with this.


----------



## mandis77

Thanks Mesa & Cluelyss!  Now back to obsessively switching things around...


----------



## Cluelyss

BStew said:


> Wondering if anyone knows about the FP for Illuminations? I currently have one but am wondering if I should switch it. The reason I grabbed it was to avoid having to stand around to get a good spot since I have two kids who will grow impatient quickly.


  Can anyone tell me exactly where the FP+ viewing location can be found? Didn't see this in OP.   Thought it may be a good use of 4th or 5th FP at the end of the day. Thx!


----------



## MinnieEars2

I'm a little confused about getting extra FP while in the park.  I have chosen my 3 for each day on my disney experience, will I be able to get more when I'm in the park? If so how many more?

Do I need to have my 3 chosen ones used up first? How do I get more when I'm in the park? Do I just scan my magicband at the entrance to the rides?


----------



## MinnieEars2

Cluelyss said:


> Yes. In order to schedule your 4th FP+, the original 3 must be used OR expired.



Sorry I only read this after posting my previous post.


----------



## mesaboy2

Cluelyss said:


> Can anyone tell me exactly where the FP+ viewing location can be found? Didn't see this in OP.   Thought it may be a good use of 4th or 5th FP at the end of the day. Thx!



Last I knew, it was in World Showcase Plaza near the western of the "twin gift shops".  This is the one on the right as you approach WS Lagoon from the center path from FutureWorld.


----------



## jcarwash

mesaboy2 said:


> Last I knew, it was in World Showcase Plaza near the western of the "twin gift shops".  This is the one on the right as you approach WS Lagoon from the center path from FutureWorld.



Yes, this is where the IllumiNations FP+ viewing area was during my February visit.


----------



## Cluelyss

jcarwash said:


> Yes, this is where the IllumiNations FP+ viewing area was during my February visit.


Thanks all!


----------



## My2Kidzmom

Thanks to everyone who has given tips and tricks. I just booked my FP+ for our upcoming trip and snagged A&E & 7DMT(twice) by starting with booking my last day first.  and it only took 20 minutes to plan 8 days. Now I'm too pumped up to sleep


----------



## mommakrispix

Cluelyss said:


> The copy feature will allow you to match existing FP+ options from one party to another SUBJECT TO availability. This would save you the time of having to try and exactly match FPs for your in-laws to your plans, but will only work if the same attractions/times are available. Also, be careful using this feature as I've heard reports that people have completely lost their existing A&E, for example, when it wasn't available for the party they were trying to copy to. The system put everyone into something that had availability for all. Best bet is to keep searching for singles for your in-laws that overlap with your existing times. Good luck!



Thanks.  I tried searching for singles and was able to easily find one for Little Mermaid, but not the others.  We are gonna be in the park at opening, so i was going to see if we could see about getting them there.


----------



## g-dad66

Cluelyss said:


> The copy feature will allow you to match existing FP+ options from one party to another SUBJECT TO availability. This would save you the time of having to try and exactly match FPs for your in-laws to your plans, but will only work if the same attractions/times are available. Also, be careful using this feature *as I've heard reports that people have completely lost their existing A&E, for example, when it wasn't available for the party they were trying to copy to*. The system put everyone into something that had availability for all. Best bet is to keep searching for singles for your in-laws that overlap with your existing times. Good luck!



Yep, when I tried to copy my 7 Dwarfs Mine Train time over to my grandson (who had a different time for it), it gave him the Little Mermaid ride instead, and his Mine Train went poof.


----------



## Malibustyle23

Pardon me and my laziness but I can not find the answer easily.  I made all of my Fp+ selections easily earlier this month.  I would like to go back in and change one.  I realized I have no idea how to do that!  I went in and deleted one FP+ for our party.  Now we only have 2 for our DHS studio but when I try to make new ones it seems to me that it wants to erase the other 2 that we have scheduled.  Am I misunderstanding it?  Do I have to erase all of my selections to try to add one or change any?


----------



## mesaboy2

Malibustyle23 said:


> Pardon me and my laziness but I can not find the answer easily.  I made all of my Fp+ selections easily earlier this month.  I would like to go back in and change one.  I realized I have no idea how to do that!  *I went in and deleted one FP+ for our party.*  Now we only have 2 for our DHS studio but when I try to make new ones it seems to me that it wants to erase the other 2 that we have scheduled.  Am I misunderstanding it?  Do I have to erase all of my selections to try to add one or change any?



Oops.  I see a call to Disney IT in your future.


----------



## Cluelyss

Malibustyle23 said:


> Pardon me and my laziness but I can not find the answer easily.  I made all of my Fp+ selections easily earlier this month.  I would like to go back in and change one.  I realized I have no idea how to do that!  I went in and deleted one FP+ for our party.  Now we only have 2 for our DHS studio but when I try to make new ones it seems to me that it wants to erase the other 2 that we have scheduled.  Am I misunderstanding it?  Do I have to erase all of my selections to try to add one or change any?


If you don't want to start over for that day, call Disney and they can add your 3rd FP back onto your account. Then use the "change existing fast pass" option to modify.


----------



## Malibustyle23

mesaboy2 said:


> Oops.  I see a call to Disney IT in your future.





Cluelyss said:


> If you don't want to start over for that day, call Disney and they can add your 3rd FP back onto your account. Then use the "change existing fast pass" option to modify.



Super AWESOME!!!  

If I call IT can they add a different FP+ assuming it is available or are they only able to replace the specific one I cancelled?


----------



## Safari23

Can I ask another question? I tried doing the single FP at a time. There's 3 of us: my husband, me and my 3 yr old. When I tried to select my daughter it wouldn't allow me to select her alone. So there's no way to do single ones then for us? I wanted to try for mine train or Anna and Elsa. I found one for one adult but then couldn't split up my daughter and the other adult and of course there wasn't any FPs for 2 people. Grr


----------



## Cluelyss

Safari23 said:


> Can I ask another question? I tried doing the single FP at a time. There's 3 of us: my husband, me and my 3 yr old. When I tried to select my daughter it wouldn't allow me to select her alone. So there's no way to do single ones then for us? I wanted to try for mine train or Anna and Elsa. I found one for one adult but then couldn't split up my daughter and the other adult and of course there wasn't any FPs for 2 people. Grr


You have a couple options here - first, you could try scheduling the FPs for you and DH, then DD could just use DH's MB to enter. OR, if DH wants to meet A&E as well, try going into DD's profile in MDX and change her age to 8 - then you will be able to schedule her alone.  Then you can just change her age back once you get the FP.  Good luck!!


----------



## Priory

Did the Jingle Cruise overly wreak havoc on wait times last year? I know they tripled the average wait at Disneyland. I am trying to plan my fastpasses for December and don't know whether to make Jungle Cruise a priority or not.


----------



## Safari23

Thanks Cluelyss! I didn't realize you could change the age. That makes sense. I'll try that!


----------



## monkeybug

Cluelyss said:


> You have a couple options here - first, you could try scheduling the FPs for you and DH, then DD could just use DH's MB to enter. OR, if DH wants to meet A&E as well, try going into DD's profile in MDX and change her age to 8 - then you will be able to schedule her alone.  Then you can just change her age back once you get the FP.  Good luck!!



 I've made several single reservations for my 4 year-old, who is entered into the website as 4. (not that I plan to send him on anything alone obviously) 
I wonder if that's because we have military tickets and they are all the same? (no separate child tickets, I think they are all classified adult)


----------



## Cluelyss

monkeybug said:


> I've made several single reservations for my 4 year-old, who is entered into the website as 4. (not that I plan to send him on anything alone obviously) I wonder if that's because we have military tickets and they are all the same? (no separate child tickets, I think they are all classified adult)


I had no problems making single FP+ reservations for my 3 and 6 year old children on regular tickets, so not sure what causes this, but have heard switching the age fixes the problem?


----------



## Mambo Junkie

I have a question that has probably been answered and I've been reading for 30 minutes so please excuse me if this is a repeat.
I added my 2 sisters in law to my MDE account, mostly because of the ADRs. They are not staying onsite and I have entered their tickets into my MDE but obviously not their resort reservation. They will probably only go to a couple of parks with us. Will this affect my ability to add fp+ at 60 days out? Also, if my family is going to MK on Monday, and they decide to do AK can we get 3 fps each for the park of our choice? (I.E. my family will get 3 each for MK while they get 3 each for AK) Does it matter if they don't have a MB or do they need one for their fps?
Thanks!


----------



## Mambo Junkie

monkeybug said:


> I've made several single reservations for my 4 year-old, who is entered into the website as 4. (not that I plan to send him on anything alone obviously)
> I wonder if that's because we have military tickets and they are all the same? (no separate child tickets, I think they are all classified adult)



How do you switch the age? I went to MDE and I have to call tech support to change her birthday, and I'm not going to do that. 
I'll be so glad when I finally make my fp+ choices. I've spent way too many hours on this! Whew!


----------



## Cluelyss

Mambo Junkie said:


> I have a question that has probably been answered and I've been reading for 30 minutes so please excuse me if this is a repeat. I added my 2 sisters in law to my MDE account, mostly because of the ADRs. They are not staying onsite and I have entered their tickets into my MDE but obviously not their resort reservation. They will probably only go to a couple of parks with us. Will this affect my ability to add fp+ at 60 days out? Also, if my family is going to MK on Monday, and they decide to do AK can we get 3 fps each for the park of our choice? (I.E. my family will get 3 each for MK while they get 3 each for AK) Does it matter if they don't have a MB or do they need one for their fps? Thanks!


Not sure how it works for offsite reservations (if they need MBs or not?), but you will be able to schedule for your family at 60-days prior to check in with no issue, you just won't be able to schedule anything for you SILs. Additionally, their FPs will not affect yours - can be the same or different, even in a different park, no problem.  Just make sure that when you go to schedule your FPs, when you get to the page where you select your party, only select your family, not your SILs (you will have the option to "select all" - but you will want to specifically select those people that are staying on-site with you).  Otherwise you will be locked out of scheduling at 60-days. They can then make their selections 30-days prior, and will need to schedule one day at a time. Hope that helps!


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Thank you so much! I was worried about being locked out because I added them. I have gotten them MVMCP tickets and ressies for Tomorrowland Terrace as well and wanted to link them but I forgot about the fp+ selection. I was ready to can them, lol!


----------



## robinb

I looked at the first post and didn't see my answer.  When is the very first booking return window in a park?  Is it right at non-EMH rope drop or is it delayed?


----------



## ghtx

robinb said:


> I looked at the first post and didn't see my answer.  When is the very first booking return window in a park?  Is it right at non-EMH rope drop or is it delayed?



9am-10am (no delay).


----------



## mesaboy2

robinb said:


> I looked at the first post and didn't see my answer.  When is the very first booking return window in a park?  Is it right at non-EMH rope drop or is it delayed?



That's a good question.  I'll add something in there about it.  Thanks!


----------



## robinb

Thanks to you both!


----------



## momof1princess

Tonight is my night to make FP+ reservations. I feel excited, nervous, and a little sick to my stomach...lol.


----------



## SPOERLX3

momof1princess said:


> Tonight is my night to make FP+ reservations. I feel excited, nervous, and a little sick to my stomach...lol.



It is so much simpler than I ever expected.
You got this!


----------



## momof1princess

SPOERLX3 said:


> It is so much simpler than I ever expected.
> You got this!



Thank you! 
I read a tutorial this morning, and I've gone over my choices about a hundred times...lol. I have a feeling I'm going to be less than useless tomorrow. Good thing my boss isn't going to be here!


----------



## Claire&TheBoys

I know it's probably here in this 30+ pages, but here's my question:

When I booked FP+ for my MK day, Thunder Mtn was not available at all.  It wouldn't even let me choose it.  I booked Splash Mtn instead, but would like to change it if I can.  When I go into MDE and select to change that FP+ experience, is it only showing me the attractions available for that exact time slot?  Or would it show me others as long as they don't conflict with any of my other FP+ times?

In other words, if I have Splash booked for 10:00-11:00, Space Mtn for 1:00-2:00 and Mine Train for 3:00-4:00, if I try to change Splash, am I only seeing what's available between 10:00-11:00 or would it show me that Thunder Mtn is available for 6:00-7:00 that night?  Does that make sense?

It's not a trip-breaker, we can always ride Thunder Mtn standby; we had planned to have Splash Mtn as our standby wait, just because it might be chilly in November and we might not want to ride Splash if so.

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## ValarDisneyus

momof1princess said:


> Tonight is my night to make FP+ reservations. I feel excited, nervous, and a little sick to my stomach...lol.



YOU CAN DO IT! *insert cheerleader high kicks here* And tell us how you do! <3


----------



## mommyof3princess27

I am there 10 days and have 8 day tickets... i booked everything but wanna switch a day ( have wed for DHS but wanna move it to firday) i will add another park day when im there (to cover wed) but how do i cancel my wed fp and pick another park for friday and will i be able to add fp for wed once i add another park day


----------



## Cluelyss

Claire&TheBoys said:


> I know it's probably here in this 30+ pages, but here's my question:  When I booked FP+ for my MK day, Thunder Mtn was not available at all.  It wouldn't even let me choose it.  I booked Splash Mtn instead, but would like to change it if I can.  When I go into MDE and select to change that FP+ experience, is it only showing me the attractions available for that exact time slot?  Or would it show me others as long as they don't conflict with any of my other FP+ times?  In other words, if I have Splash booked for 10:00-11:00, Space Mtn for 1:00-2:00 and Mine Train for 3:00-4:00, if I try to change Splash, am I only seeing what's available between 10:00-11:00 or would it show me that Thunder Mtn is available for 6:00-7:00 that night?  Does that make sense?  It's not a trip-breaker, we can always ride Thunder Mtn standby; we had planned to have Splash Mtn as our standby wait, just because it might be chilly in November and we might not want to ride Splash if so.  Thanks for any insight!


Even though it says it is only searching for attractions from 10-11, it is actually searching the entire day. If you are on the app, it will but you into a similar time, which you can then change. If you are on the website, once you select the new attraction, you will get a drop down menu from which to choose from all available times that day. The only thing you will not see is if the only available time(s) conflict with another existing FP+ that you have scheduled.


----------



## Cluelyss

mommyof3princess27 said:


> I am there 10 days and have 8 day tickets... i booked everything but wanna switch a day ( have wed for DHS but wanna move it to firday) i will add another park day when im there (to cover wed) but how do i cancel my wed fp and pick another park for friday and will i be able to add fp for wed once i add another park day


Use the option to "make new FP+ selections" then just choose your date, park and party like you did initially. You will most likely get a warning that you already have selections made for that day, this is ok. Then once you arrive and add your additional day to your park tickets, you will be able to make selections for the new day, either via the app or in-park kiosks.


----------



## ValarDisneyus

Safari23 said:


> Thanks Cluelyss! I didn't realize you could change the age. That makes sense. I'll try that!


Just a head's up; I had to call to do that. Just so everything linked right.


----------



## momof1princess

ValarDisneyus said:


> YOU CAN DO IT! *insert cheerleader high kicks here* And tell us how you do! <3



Thank you! 
I hope I can get them done at 12:00am edt, because I don't think I can stay up until 1:00am! Lol


----------



## Claire&TheBoys

Cluelyss said:


> Even though it says it is only searching for attractions from 10-11, it is actually searching the entire day. If you are on the app, it will but you into a similar time, which you can then change. If you are on the website, once you select the new attraction, you will get a drop down menu from which to choose from all available times that day. The only thing you will not see is if the only available time(s) conflict with another existing FP+ that you have scheduled.



Thank you!  That helps!


----------



## momof1princess

Okay, guys, i have a question. I haven't used FP+ before, and I've got one hour before my FP window opens. I was just on MDE on my computer, and I clicked on the link to make new FP+ reservations, just for funsies, and it didn't show my family, just me, and then a local relative who MIGHT join us at the parks one day under Family and Friends. No husband or daughter! I'm freaking out over here! PLEASE tell me this is normal!


----------



## Stephandy03

momof1princess said:


> Okay, guys, i have a question. I haven't used FP+ before, and I've got one hour before my FP window opens. I was just on MDE on my computer, and I clicked on the link to make new FP+ reservations, just for funsies, and it didn't show my family, just me, and then a local relative who MIGHT join us at the parks one day under Family and Friends. No husband or daughter! I'm freaking out over here! PLEASE tell me this is normal!



Mine looks the same way and I book tonight. I am hoping in one hour it shows everyone!


----------



## momof1princess

Stephandy03 said:


> Mine looks the same way and I book tonight. I am hoping in one hour it shows everyone!



I'm hoping and praying it works for both of us!


----------



## momof1princess

Okay, I'm DONE! 

I didn't get a FP+ for A&E, but I don't think DD17 will be TOO disappointed. I'll keep checking, and maybe I'll luck up on one. Some of our FP+ times aren't exactly what I wanted, but close enough. I changed what I could, and we'll work around the rest! Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Priory

So the other family members showed up at midnight? My window isn't till next week but mine is the same way. It shows only me and not the rest of my party.


----------



## Flamingeaux

Priory said:


> So the other family members showed up at midnight? My window isn't till next week but mine is the same way. It shows only me and not the rest of my party.



yes.  mine showed up at midnight eastern time.  i know i drove everyone crazy leading up to that moment.  good luck with A&E and 7DMT.


----------



## NaughtyQueen

Will MDE allow me to book a FP+ reservation that overlaps an ADR time? Are the systems independent?


----------



## chris4disney

I think I know the answer to this question, but wanted to double check...

We are a travel party of 5.  On one of our Epcot days our 3rd scheduled FP is for Mission Space.  My DH may decide not to ride it (it sometimes makes him sick).  So if he doesn't ride and doesn't use his 3rd FP, will that affect our whole group's ability to get a 4th FP?   I'm guessing that DH would be able to get a 4th FP just like the rest of us, but he'd probably have to wait until the FP hour window expires... right?   Which means we'd all have to wait until the hour windows expires if we want to get our 4th FP all together.  I hope I'm explaining that right. 

Thanks!


----------



## ghtx

chris4disney said:


> I think I know the answer to this question, but wanted to double check...
> 
> We are a travel party of 5.  On one of our Epcot days our 3rd scheduled FP is for Mission Space.  My DH may decide not to ride it (it sometimes makes him sick).  So if he doesn't ride and doesn't use his 3rd FP, will that affect our whole group's ability to get a 4th FP?   I'm guessing that DH would be able to get a 4th FP just like the rest of us, but he'd probably have to wait until the FP hour window expires... right?   Which means we'd all have to wait until the hour windows expires if we want to get our 4th FP all together.  I hope I'm explaining that right.
> 
> Thanks!



Yes I think that's right.  You can get your 4th FP EITHER once you have used your 3rd FP OR once your unused 3rd FP's window has closed.


----------



## Cluelyss

NaughtyQueen said:


> Will MDE allow me to book a FP+ reservation that overlaps an ADR time? Are the systems independent?


I don't think the systems are independent, but you can do this. I have some that overlap, I just see a "time overlap" warning in my plans.  None of my overlap by more than 15 mins, though.


----------



## Cluelyss

ghtx said:


> Yes I think that's right.  You can get your 4th FP EITHER once you have used your 3rd FP OR once your unused 3rd FP's window has closed.


That is correct.


----------



## momof1princess

Priory said:


> So the other family members showed up at midnight? My window isn't till next week but mine is the same way. It shows only me and not the rest of my party.



Yes, the rest of my party (DD17 and DH) showed up at midnight edt.


----------



## mikamomof3

Booked at midnight last night as well and got all of our rides we wanted, just not exactly on the day I had originally planned.  All 13 people in our group showed up in MDE and I was able to schedule various rides as needed....I had to be organized enough to also work around dining reservations since.  I was very surprised with how many rides were booked up already!!!  I also just accepted what they gave me and have been able to go in and modify the times to get our groups to overlap at some rides....being able to modify ride times is a great benefit!


----------



## KimBean

18 days until FP+, so yeah probably not the last you'll hear from me. AND MESA I'm trying to read everything sometimes I just feel dumber than I used to be. 

So, I think I just realized last night and need confirmation on this. Fast Pass times can't overlap right? Like I can't do 4:30, 5:00, 5:30?  They need to be an hour apart???

What is the latest FP times you can get on MVMCP nights? I will be there two party days (but not going to party.) I assumed 6 - but have seen some say that is not available. 

Does everyone in party have to FP same rides? I've just assumed yes from what I've seen but then saw some people splitting up there party. Not sure I would do this anyway. When DH rides thrill rides its a nice time for us girls to sit!


Not being able to see the system before time to nab is really causing me some stress (albeit Disney vacation planning stress not the real kind. )


----------



## mikamomof3

KimBean said:


> 18 days until FP+, so yeah probably not the last you'll hear from me. AND MESA I'm trying to read everything sometimes I just feel dumber than I used to be.
> 
> So, I think I just realized last night and need confirmation on this. Fast Pass times can't overlap right? Like I can't do 4:30, 5:00, 5:30?  They need to be an hour apart???
> 
> What is the latest FP times you can get on MVMCP nights? I will be there two party days (but not going to party.) I assumed 6 - but have seen some say that is not available.
> 
> Does everyone in party have to FP same rides? I've just assumed yes from what I've seen but then saw some people splitting up there party. Not sure I would do this anyway. When DH rides thrill rides its a nice time for us girls to sit!
> 
> 
> Not being able to see the system before time to nab is really causing me some stress (albeit Disney vacation planning stress not the real kind. )



From what I did last night, not everyone linked to me on MDE are on the same fast pass rides.  Our kids range from age 3 - 13 and I was able to book small groups separately and change the various groups...one person I did all on their own even though they overlap with some of the other ones.  Some rides are the same but times are 2:25-3:25 and 3:30-4:30 so we still overlap.  When you got to the "add FP+" you are given the option as to who you want to schedule for...you can do what you want for each person...just have to go back to the beginning for each new FP....hope that makes sense!  We have a total of 13 people so it took some time, main thing was getting the right rides on the right day for the right people...then I went back in and modified the times to match park location better and work around dining reservations.


----------



## KimBean

mikamomof3 said:


> From what I did last night, not everyone linked to me on MDE are on the same fast pass rides.  Our kids range from age 3 - 13 and I was able to book small groups separately and change the various groups...one person I did all on their own even though they overlap with some of the other ones.  Some rides are the same but times are 2:25-3:25 and 3:30-4:30 so we still overlap.  When you got to the "add FP+" you are given the option as to who you want to schedule for...you can do what you want for each person...just have to go back to the beginning for each new FP....hope that makes sense!  We have a total of 13 people so it took some time, main thing was getting the right rides on the right day for the right people...then I went back in and modified the times to match park location better and work around dining reservations.



Thanks. I do not envy you!


----------



## Cluelyss

KimBean said:


> 18 days until FP+, so yeah probably not the last you'll hear from me. AND MESA I'm trying to read everything sometimes I just feel dumber than I used to be.   So, I think I just realized last night and need confirmation on this. Fast Pass times can't overlap right? Like I can't do 4:30, 5:00, 5:30?  They need to be an hour apart???  What is the latest FP times you can get on MVMCP nights? I will be there two party days (but not going to party.) I assumed 6 - but have seen some say that is not available.  Does everyone in party have to FP same rides? I've just assumed yes from what I've seen but then saw some people splitting up there party. Not sure I would do this anyway. When DH rides thrill rides its a nice time for us girls to sit!  Not being able to see the system before time to nab is really causing me some stress (albeit Disney vacation planning stress not the real kind. )


Return windows for an individual cannot overlap, though different people in your party can have overlapping times (which answers the question as to whether or not everyone in your party must have the same FP+ attractions scheduled - no, they don't). But you, for example, cannot have a 4:30, 5:00 and 5:30.  Your next scheduled FP cannot start earlier than your last return window ends. So you could have a 4:30-5:30, a 5:30-6:30 and a 6:30-7:30.

The latest return time I was able to schedule on a MNSSHP night was 5:30-6:30, so would assume the same is true for MVMCP. I imagine this is so they can clear the queue by 7. However, for things like A&E or 7DMT, the cutoff may be sooner; I can't speak to those from experience. 

There are several YouTube videos out there that will give you a look at the system and how to schedule prior to your FP night, but it really is very easy once you're in the system. Just make sure you go in with a plan of what you would like on what days - makes the process much faster. And if you are looking for A&E or 7DMT, start with your last MK day first for better chances and more available times. 

Good luck - and feel free to ask as many questions as you need to get comfortable!!!


----------



## KimBean

Cluelyss said:


> Return windows for an individual cannot overlap, though different people in your party can have overlapping times (which answers the question as to whether or not everyone in your party must have the same FP+ attractions scheduled - no, they don't). But you, for example, cannot have a 4:30, 5:00 and 5:30.  Your next scheduled FP cannot start earlier than your last return window ends. So you could have a 4:30-5:30, a 5:30-6:30 and a 6:30-7:30.
> 
> The latest return time I was able to schedule on a MNSSHP night was 5:30-6:30, so would assume the same is true for MVMCP. I imagine this is so they can clear the queue by 7. However, for things like A&E or 7DMT, the cutoff may be sooner; I can't speak to those from experience.
> 
> There are several YouTube videos out there that will give you a look at the system and how to schedule prior to your FP night, but it really is very easy once you're in the system. Just make sure you go in with a plan of what you would like on what days - makes the process much faster. And if you are looking for A&E or 7DMT, start with your last MK day first for better chances and more available times.
> 
> Good luck - and feel free to ask as many questions as you need to get comfortable!!!



Thank you!!  I went back and read Mesa's post again and my answers were there. I feel like a sponge that is getting full. LOL!  I will be looking at You Tube a few days before in my prep BOOT CAMP!


----------



## geaux_half

KimBean said:


> Thank you!!  I went back and read Mesa's post again and my answers were there. I feel like a sponge that is getting full. LOL!  I will be looking at You Tube a few days before in my prep BOOT CAMP!



In addition to YouTube, if you follow the link in Mesa's OP there is a post with screen shots booking FP+.


----------



## momof1princess

Okay, guys, I need a little help. I'm sure this is probably answered somewhere; but, I'm at work, and can't read through 34 pages to find it. 

I need FP+ for 7DMT for one day, and there are none available for the 3 of us; however, I'd like to try to do them one at a time. The problem is, when I go in to edit one person, it wants to cancel everything for that day, and I don't want to do that. So, my question is: can I modify ONE FP+ for ONE person, while leaving the 3 original ones intact; or, do I have to cancel all 3 for that person for that day, then try to get new ones?


----------



## lilbuddy88

I know my 2 year old son is going to see all of us using our magic band to make Mickey turn green and he is going to follow suit (you know how little ones are...Anything you can do I can do better ) Anyway will Mickey at least turn Red for him so he can feel included or will the CM not allow him to try or if he tries will nothing happen at all?


----------



## Cluelyss

momof1princess said:


> Okay, guys, I need a little help. I'm sure this is probably answered somewhere; but, I'm at work, and can't read through 34 pages to find it.  I need FP+ for 7DMT for one day, and there are none available for the 3 of us; however, I'd like to try to do them one at a time. The problem is, when I go in to edit one person, it wants to cancel everything for that day, and I don't want to do that. So, my question is: can I modify ONE FP+ for ONE person, while leaving the 3 original ones intact; or, do I have to cancel all 3 for that person for that day, then try to get new ones?


You will need to do this on the app, not the website. Select the option to modify existing fast pass, then select the attraction to modify (the one you are least attached to for that day!). On the next screen, you will have the option to select some or all of the party that currently shares this FP. Select one member of your party at a time, then you can search from all available attractions that day. (Note that even though the app will say that it's only searching from available attractions in your existing return window, it's actually searching the entire day.)  The app will put you into a return window that is close to your existing time, if possible, otherwise you will get whatever is available. Repeat for all members of your party. Once you've secured the new FP+ for everyone, you will use the modify option again to search for return times that overlap. When I was using this method to search for A&E, I would first select all 4 of us; if nothing popped up for 4, I'd search for 3. Then 2, then 1, in the hopes of at least getting 2 or 3 that had the same return time. The process may take a few days, so be patient and persistent! There are also cancellation threads out there as well, where folks will post FP+ they are looking to trade or drop. Just search for your month of travel plus 7DMT and you should find it. The one for October is for both A&E and 7DMT - not sure if November is the same. Good luck


----------



## jeters_boy

Is the Fastpass+ system actually working to reduce wait times?

I read on touringplans.com the following:

_"In the old FastPass+ system, a Cast Member usually took only a few seconds to glance at the paper FASTPASS return time before sending you on to the FASTPASS line. And the Cast Member usually only looked at one FASTPASS for an entire family, on the assumption that everyones FASTPASSes said the same thing.
The new computer system is taking around 15 to 30 seconds per person, to read the band, look up the reservation, and do the validation. And every member of a family goes through the validation. This isnt an issue when guests returns are spread somewhat evenly throughout the day, but it stops the line dead when a group of people arrive at once. The result has been occasional waits of up to 30 minutes to redeem a FastPass+ reservation, sometimes longer than the standby wait for the same ride.
Disney is putting a lot of effort into reducing this validation process, and we expect it to be smoothed out by the end of 2014."_

We aren't to the end of 2014 yet, but how is this coming along?


----------



## mesaboy2

jeters_boy said:


> Is the Fastpass+ system actually working to reduce wait times?
> 
> I read on touringplans.com the following:
> 
> _"In the old FastPass+ system, a Cast Member usually took only a few seconds to glance at the paper FASTPASS return time before sending you on to the FASTPASS line. And the Cast Member usually only looked at one FASTPASS for an entire family, on the assumption that everyones FASTPASSes said the same thing.
> The new *computer system is taking around 15 to 30 seconds per person, to read the band, look up the reservation, and do the validation*. And every member of a family goes through the validation. This isnt an issue when guests returns are spread somewhat evenly throughout the day, but it stops the line dead when a group of people arrive at once. The result has been occasional waits of up to 30 minutes to redeem a FastPass+ reservation, sometimes longer than the standby wait for the same ride.
> Disney is putting a lot of effort into reducing this validation process, and we expect it to be smoothed out by the end of 2014."_
> 
> We aren't to the end of 2014 yet, but how is this coming along?



If it was ever that long, it isn't anymore.  Five seconds in my experience is the norm, if not less.  It is rare I read a report of more than 15-20 minutes for any FP wait, current A&E testing not withstanding.


----------



## jeters_boy

Great. Thanks for the lightning-quick reply.

Any idea if overall wait times are down?  We're going Thanksgiving week and I'm trying to get a handle on what to expect after our 3 pre-booked FP+'s are used up each day.


----------



## nogreenworld

mesaboy2 said:


> If it was ever that long, it isn't anymore.  Five seconds in my experience is the norm, if not less.  It is rare I read a report of more than 15-20 minutes for any FP wait, current A&E testing not withstanding.



not in my FP+ scheduling window yet, but how does this new A&E return time pseudo-fastpass system work with the current FP+?

if you have your three FP+, are you eligible to try and get an FP+ time once the line is cut off, or are you out of luck because of your three for the day?


----------



## momof1princess

Cluelyss said:


> You will need to do this on the app, not the website. Select the option to modify existing fast pass, then select the attraction to modify (the one you are least attached to for that day!). On the next screen, you will have the option to select some or all of the party that currently shares this FP. Select one member of your party at a time, then you can search from all available attractions that day. (Note that even though the app will say that it's only searching from available attractions in your existing return window, it's actually searching the entire day.)  The app will put you into a return window that is close to your existing time, if possible, otherwise you will get whatever is available. Repeat for all members of your party. Once you've secured the new FP+ for everyone, you will use the modify option again to search for return times that overlap. When I was using this method to search for A&E, I would first select all 4 of us; if nothing popped up for 4, I'd search for 3. Then 2, then 1, in the hopes of at least getting 2 or 3 that had the same return time. The process may take a few days, so be patient and persistent! There are also cancellation threads out there as well, where folks will post FP+ they are looking to trade or drop. Just search for your month of travel plus 7DMT and you should find it. The one for October is for both A&E and 7DMT - not sure if November is the same. Good luck



Thank you! I tried the app, but it's experiencing technical difficulties right now. I'll try again later.


----------



## Cluelyss

nogreenworld said:


> not in my FP+ scheduling window yet, but how does this new A&E return time pseudo-fastpass system work with the current FP+?  if you have your three FP+, are you eligible to try and get an FP+ time once the line is cut off, or are you out of luck because of your three for the day?


I believe they are only running that test for the next 3 days, so wouldn't worry about it at this point! Though it was my understanding after reading the article that it was in addition to what you already had scheduled that day, similar to the paper return times they tested previously. The only difference here is that you can select your return window.


----------



## FutureMrsF

Hi 

We are off to disney world next May for the first time in 14 years and the first time with our kids.

I have no idea what I'm doing when it comes time to book by fast pass slots.

How do I know what is a single for booking and when I want it?

Is there a beginners guide anywhere or does anybody have any advice so I can get it planned out ready, I literally have no idea where to start.

If it makes any difference we will be staying offsite.

Thank you in advance

Andrea


----------



## jad215

I highly recommend reading the first post on this thread and then posting in it if you have questions that aren't addressed by the first post.  People are really helpful there!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3326057


----------



## FutureMrsF

Thank you I'm sorry I hadn't seen that thread.


----------



## jad215

It's normally near the top of the first page, but was towards the bottom when I went looking for it!  Good luck with your planning : )


----------



## g-dad66

chris4disney said:


> I think I know the answer to this question, but wanted to double check...
> 
> We are a travel party of 5.  On one of our Epcot days our 3rd scheduled FP is for Mission Space.  My DH may decide not to ride it (it sometimes makes him sick).  So if he doesn't ride and doesn't use his 3rd FP, will that affect our whole group's ability to get a 4th FP?   I'm guessing that DH would be able to get a 4th FP just like the rest of us, but he'd probably have to wait until the FP hour window expires... right?   Which means we'd all have to wait until the hour windows expires if we want to get our 4th FP all together.  I hope I'm explaining that right.
> 
> Thanks!




He could go all the way through the line with you, scanning his Magic Band at both scan points, and then decide to take the "chicken" exit.

Voila, as soon as the rest of you finish riding, you are all eligible for your 4th FP+ together.


----------



## disneywithfive

We have a 5 night stay booked with an 8 day ticket linked to MDE.  We will be off-site for the last part of our trip.  The FP+ system let me book passes for the first 6 days of our trip but will not let me for the last two.  I'm assuming that's because we do not have an on-site reservation for the last two nights?  We'll have to wait until the 30 day mark to book the last two days?
Thanks!!!


----------



## LetsTalkWDW

Does this sound reasonable?

Here are my ideas on your best chance of getting the FastPass+ selections you want (in order of likeliness) (staying on site)

1. 60 days before your trip (at midnight! best chance)
2. *55* - 30 days before your trip (My reasoning is that if people cancel their trip at their 45 day mark, their FastPass+ *plus 10 *selections will start to become available).
3. 59 days to 56 days before your trip. (chances not horrible but not as good as above)
4. 30 days to 0 days (still possible just not as good as above)

I most interested in responses to #2. Any comments are welcome, especially if you think I am totally off-base


----------



## Cluelyss

disneywithfive said:


> We have a 5 night stay booked with an 8 day ticket linked to MDE.  We will be off-site for the last part of our trip.  The FP+ system let me book passes for the first 6 days of our trip but will not let me for the last two.  I'm assuming that's because we do not have an on-site reservation for the last two nights?  We'll have to wait until the 30 day mark to book the last two days? Thanks!!!


Thats correct. And you will need to do the final 2 days one day at a time as well (at the 30-day mark for each).


----------



## Cluelyss

LetsTalkWDW said:


> Does this sound reasonable?  Here are my ideas on your best chance of getting the FastPass+ selections you want (in order of likeliness) (staying on site)  1. 60 days before your trip (at midnight! best chance) 2. 55 - 30 days before your trip (My reasoning is that if people cancel their trip at their 45 day mark, their FastPass+ plus 10 selections will start to become available). 3. 59 days to 56 days before your trip. (chances not horrible but not as good as above) 4. 30 days to 0 days (still possible just not as good as above)  I most interested in responses to #2. Any comments are welcome, especially if you think I am totally off-base


I am still tweaking my plans less than 30 days out, and most rides still have plenty of available times. You only really need to be on at midnight on your 60-day mark if you want A&E, 7DMT or parades/fireworks. Everything else will still have availability long into your booking window. Once the 30 day mark hits, I would agree that availability will drop with the addition of off-site guests now being able to schedule, but my sister planned a last minute trip in June and there was still availability for almost every attraction a week out (though times were not always ideal).


----------



## LetsTalkWDW

Cluelyss said:


> I am still tweaking my plans less than 30 days out, and most rides still have plenty of available times. You only really need to be on at midnight on your 60-day mark if you want A&E, 7DMT or parades/fireworks. Everything else will still have availability long into your booking window. Once the 30 day mark hits, I would agree that availability will drop with the addition of off-site guests now being able to schedule, but my sister planned a last minute trip in June and there was still availability for almost every attraction a week out (though times were not always ideal).



Thanks!!

I seem to be obsessing over the FastPass+ system. Maybe it won't be as hard as I thought to get the FP times I want. We are going end of May 2015.

We do plan on riding 7DMT but not A&E. Fireworks and parades are not an issue either, we don't really need reserved viewing (been there done that) also we are staying at CR (first time) with theme park view, I have heard the view of the fireworks is great from there.


----------



## kalliyan1

We have a package stay at WDW coming up(room, tix, dining).  My college age son is going to join us for one day at the park but is not on our reservation.  If I have FP+ reservations made for those of us on the package, once I purchase his one day tix, will I be able to link it to my MDE and use the "copy" method on the FP+ to get him the same FP+ as us?


----------



## JennyMarie821

JennyMarie821 said:


> I messed up making my FP selections and didn't realize you're supposed to make all three at once. So for Nov 21st I only have 2...7DMT and Enchanted Tales with Belle. Is there any way at all to add a third without losing the first two or am I SOL?





Cluelyss said:


> Call Disney, they can add it back for you.




Quoted my original question too. So I called Disney and they told me there is nothing they can do. I have to delete my two existing FPs and start over. I can't believe that there is no way to add on a third FP. I don't want to lose my 7DMT.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

JennyMarie821 said:


> Quoted my original question too. So I called Disney and they told me there is nothing they can do. I have to delete my two existing FPs and start over. I can't believe that there is no way to add on a third FP. I don't want to lose my 7DMT.



I am sure you will still have a good time. Have you thought of calling back to see if another CM could help?


----------



## Cluelyss

JennyMarie821 said:


> Quoted my original question too. So I called Disney and they told me there is nothing they can do. I have to delete my two existing FPs and start over. I can't believe that there is no way to add on a third FP. I don't want to lose my 7DMT.


Call back. Many people on here have reported being able to call to IT get their 3rd added back.


----------



## Cluelyss

kalliyan1 said:


> We have a package stay at WDW coming up(room, tix, dining).  My college age son is going to join us for one day at the park but is not on our reservation.  If I have FP+ reservations made for those of us on the package, once I purchase his one day tix, will I be able to link it to my MDE and use the "copy" method on the FP+ to get him the same FP+ as us?


Yes, that will work, subject to availability of the existing FPs that you have. Copying always makes me nervous, I would definitely do it online vs the app if you decide to go that route. You can always just schedule single FPs for him with overlapping return windows as well. This would ensure nothing you already have scheduled is lost.


----------



## Cluelyss

LetsTalkWDW said:


> Thanks!!  I seem to be obsessing over the FastPass+ system. Maybe it won't be as hard as I thought to get the FP times I want. We are going end of May 2015.  We do plan on riding 7DMT but not A&E. Fireworks and parades are not an issue either, we don't really need reserved viewing (been there done that) also we are staying at CR (first time) with theme park view, I have heard the view of the fireworks is great from there.


I stressed over it too, and it really was much easier than I expected. I got every FP I wanted at my 60-day mark (except A&E, that look some work!), including 7DMT on 3 separate days. And most were available at the exact time I wanted. May is a great time of year to visit....enjoy your trip!! And enjoy CR - we are stating there for the first time in October.


----------



## LetsTalkWDW

Cluelyss said:


> I stressed over it too, and it really was much easier than I expected. I got every FP I wanted at my 60-day mark (except A&E, that look some work!), including 7DMT on 3 separate days. And most were available at the exact time I wanted. May is a great time of year to visit....enjoy your trip!! And enjoy CR - we are stating there for the first time in October.



Thanks again and enjoy your  "Incredible" Halloween trip at the CR. We are going to have to try Halloween at WDW some year.


----------



## ckelly14

disneywithfive said:


> We have a 5 night stay booked with an 8 day ticket linked to MDE.  We will be off-site for the last part of our trip.  The FP+ system let me book passes for the first 6 days of our trip but will not let me for the last two.  I'm assuming that's because we do not have an on-site reservation for the last two nights?  We'll have to wait until the 30 day mark to book the last two days? Thanks!!!



You will be able to book one day at a time exactly  60 days prior,  not 30 days.  

For example, let's say you are onsite Dec 1-5, and offsite Dec 6-8.  You can make FP+ for Dec 1-5 on midnight October 1st, but will need to wait until October 6 to make reservations for Dec 6, October 7 for Dec 7, etc


----------



## sls404

So confused right now... I have 4 FP+ reservations on both of my MK days in October somehow.

I just changed Peter Pan (7-8) to BTMR (10-11). I now have a Space Mountain FP+ from 7-8. I think I had this reservation before and ended up changing it. I didn't notice that it wasn't deleted until now though.

I also have 4 FP+ reservations showing for my other MK day. I changed Jungle Cruise 3-4 to Space Mountain 3:10-4:10 several weeks ago... I now have both of those reservations.

I'm assuming this is a MDE glitch and it's not removing the FP I'm changing but maybe I missed some new information these past few weeks.


----------



## mesaboy2

sls404 said:


> So confused right now... I have 4 FP+ reservations on both of my MK days in October somehow.
> 
> I just changed Peter Pan (7-8) to BTMR (10-11). I now have a Space Mountain FP+ from 7-8. I think I had this reservation before and ended up changing it. I didn't notice that it wasn't deleted until now though.
> 
> I also have 4 FP+ reservations showing for my other MK day. I changed Jungle Cruise 3-4 to Space Mountain 3:10-4:10 several weeks ago... I now have both of those reservations.
> 
> I'm assuming this is a MDE glitch and it's not removing the FP I'm changing but maybe I missed some new information these past few weeks.



The 4th "ghost" FP has been a glitch for months.


----------



## Divslp

So I booked a room only (onsite)for November.  Would it be beneficial to purchase tickets now so i can snag fast pass before it opens to guests staying off site? I understand fast pass opens for resort guests 60 days out.  How likely is it to get fast pass for the "A" attractions 37 days out?
I'm a novice at all this.


----------



## Cluelyss

Divslp said:


> So I booked a room only (onsite)for November.  Would it be beneficial to purchase tickets now so i can snag fast pass before it opens to guests staying off site? I understand fast pass opens for resort guests 60 days out.  How likely is it to get fast pass for the "A" attractions 37 days out? I'm a novice at all this.


If you want FPs for A&E, 7DMT or  fireworks/parades, then yes, you will need to snag those at 60 days. Otherwise, I've seen  availability for most other attractions at less than 30 days, as long as you are not picky about your times. Note that whether you are on-site or off-site, you must have tickets linked to your account in MDX to be able to schedule your FP+ selections.


----------



## g-dad66

Divslp said:


> So I booked a room only (onsite)for November.  Would it be beneficial to purchase tickets now so i can snag fast pass before it opens to guests staying off site? I understand fast pass opens for resort guests 60 days out.  How likely is it to get fast pass for the "A" attractions 37 days out?
> I'm a novice at all this.



Yes, buy your tickets now so you can reserve FP+ as soon as possible.

You can save a few bucks on tickets if you buy from undercovertourist.com.  You can save even a few bucks more if you go to undercover.tourist com through a link which appears in the monthly mousesavers.com newsletter.

The Mousesavers newsletter goes out the 15th of each month.  If you're not a subscriber, send me a PM.


----------



## mesaboy2

Divslp said:


> So I booked a room only (onsite)for November.  Would it be beneficial to purchase tickets now so i can snag fast pass before it opens to guests staying off site? I understand fast pass opens for resort guests 60 days out.  How likely is it to get fast pass for the "A" attractions 37 days out?
> I'm a novice at all this.



This question is addressed in the Availability and General Strategies section (Bullet 3) of the first post, as well as by the PPs.


----------



## disneywithfive

ckelly14 said:


> You will be able to book one day at a time exactly  60 days prior,  not 30 days.
> 
> For example, let's say you are onsite Dec 1-5, and offsite Dec 6-8.  You can make FP+ for Dec 1-5 on midnight October 1st, but will need to wait until October 6 to make reservations for Dec 6, October 7 for Dec 7, etc



Thanks!!!!!!!!!  I was very nervous that we wouldn't get anything to chose from since it's Thanksgiving week!!!  Now there is hope.  Just have to wait a couple more days then!!!


----------



## wdwdork

My family of 5 will be staying at a DVC studio at AKL, as a guest of a friend who is a DVC member. Because this room only allows for 4 guests, I will not be able to add the 5th person to our MDX itinerary until we check in. 

It will be my wife and I, and our kids 12, 11, and 6. We plan to add my wife and kids to the itinerary/MDX as the 4 onsite guests, and then add me once we get there. Our friend who is a DVC member said we can do this. And they will give me my MDX band then.

As I understand it, I can make FP+ reservations 60 days out for the 4 guests, but the 5th guest will have to wait until 30 days out. We are going during NYE so this is going to be a challenge. 

So the 6 year old can't (or won't) ride the tier 1 rides like RR, ToT, TT etc. So if I make the FP+ reservations for her on MDE to those rides, can I use the reservation? Or can we switch the day of? Since I will be the "5th" guest?


----------



## n2mm

wdwdork said:


> My family of 5 will be staying at a DVC studio at AKL, as a guest of a friend who is a DVC member. Because this room only allows for 4 guests, I will not be able to add the 5th person to our MDX itinerary until we check in.  It will be my wife and I, and our kids 12, 11, and 6. We plan to add my wife and kids to the itinerary/MDX as the 4 onsite guests, and then add me once we get there. Our friend who is a DVC member said we can do this. And they will give me my MDX band then.  As I understand it, I can make FP+ reservations 60 days out for the 4 guests, but the 5th guest will have to wait until 30 days out. We are going during NYE so this is going to be a challenge.  So the 6 year old can't (or won't) ride the tier 1 rides like RR, ToT, TT etc. So if I make the FP+ reservations for her on MDE to those rides, can I use the reservation? Or can we switch the day of? Since I will be the "5th" guest?



You do know that the only studios that can sleep 5 are WLV and GFV.  Not sure what your plans are for sleeping since you only have a Queen bed and a full size sleep sofa.  I don't think you can add a 5th person at checkin since you have maxed out your occupancy at 4.


----------



## Cluelyss

wdwdork said:


> My family of 5 will be staying at a DVC studio at AKL, as a guest of a friend who is a DVC member. Because this room only allows for 4 guests, I will not be able to add the 5th person to our MDX itinerary until we check in.  It will be my wife and I, and our kids 12, 11, and 6. We plan to add my wife and kids to the itinerary/MDX as the 4 onsite guests, and then add me once we get there. Our friend who is a DVC member said we can do this. And they will give me my MDX band then.  As I understand it, I can make FP+ reservations 60 days out for the 4 guests, but the 5th guest will have to wait until 30 days out. We are going during NYE so this is going to be a challenge.  So the 6 year old can't (or won't) ride the tier 1 rides like RR, ToT, TT etc. So if I make the FP+ reservations for her on MDE to those rides, can I use the reservation? Or can we switch the day of? Since I will be the "5th" guest?


Just use her band - easier than trying to do a swap I would think.


----------



## Gryhndmom

Very happy to have gotten a surprise email from disney that they are doing a test for FP to BOG at lunch !  Scored a lunch time on 21 Oct and did the happy dance since that was one of a few I was unable to score a res /FP.  My neighbors got the email too so it looks like it is being sent to WDW resort guests.  Hope someone else got a happy email too!


----------



## disneywithfive

ckelly14 said:


> You will be able to book one day at a time exactly  60 days prior,  not 30 days.
> 
> For example, let's say you are onsite Dec 1-5, and offsite Dec 6-8.  You can make FP+ for Dec 1-5 on midnight October 1st, but will need to wait until October 6 to make reservations for Dec 6, October 7 for Dec 7, etc



not working this way this evening.  will continue to try.


----------



## Montana Minnies

Gryhndmom said:


> Very happy to have gotten a surprise email from disney that they are doing a test for FP to BOG at lunch !  Scored a lunch time on 21 Oct and did the happy dance since that was one of a few I was unable to score a res /FP.  My neighbors got the email too so it looks like it is being sent to WDW resort guests.  Hope someone else got a happy email too!



Congratulations!
I hope we have the same luck as you. We are going Dec. 9-20, but the majority of our group is not showing up until the 13th. We were not able to get dinner at BOG, so are hoping on getting a FP for lunch there while my sister, myself & one of our nieces will be there.


----------



## n2mm

Gryhndmom said:


> Very happy to have gotten a surprise email from disney that they are doing a test for FP to BOG at lunch !  Scored a lunch time on 21 Oct and did the happy dance since that was one of a few I was unable to score a res /FP.  My neighbors got the email too so it looks like it is being sent to WDW resort guests.  Hope someone else got a happy email too!



I got one too the other day.  It was the first Time I've ever received one.  I had already gone to the site and booked it a day earlier as I had been waiting for my window to open.  My first day arrival if oct 18, so got the email just under 4 weeks prior to arriving.


----------



## siskaren

ckelly14 said:


> You will be able to book one day at a time exactly  60 days prior,  not 30 days.
> 
> For example, let's say you are onsite Dec 1-5, and offsite Dec 6-8.  You can make FP+ for Dec 1-5 on midnight October 1st, but will need to wait until October 6 to make reservations for Dec 6, October 7 for Dec 7, etc



Just to be nitpicky, for a trip starting on December 1, you wouldn't be able to book FP+ on October 1, you'd have to wait until October 2 because October has 31 days. (And then of course for December 6 you'd have to wait until October 7 and so on.)


----------



## donp

Montana Minnies said:


> Congratulations! I hope we have the same luck as you. We are going Dec. 9-20, but the majority of our group is not showing up until the 13th. We were not able to get dinner at BOG, so are hoping on getting a FP for lunch there while my sister, myself & one of our nieces will be there.



You can book the lunch usually even without the email.  There is a whole thread if you search for it that has all the info you need.  It opens up to book about 27 days before your arrival.  Good luck!


----------



## johnnyf0614

wdwdork said:


> My family of 5 will be staying at a DVC studio at AKL, as a guest of a friend who is a DVC member. Because this room only allows for 4 guests, I will not be able to add the 5th person to our MDX itinerary until we check in.  It will be my wife and I, and our kids 12, 11, and 6. We plan to add my wife and kids to the itinerary/MDX as the 4 onsite guests, and then add me once we get there. Our friend who is a DVC member said we can do this. And they will give me my MDX band then.  As I understand it, I can make FP+ reservations 60 days out for the 4 guests, but the 5th guest will have to wait until 30 days out. We are going during NYE so this is going to be a challenge.  So the 6 year old can't (or won't) ride the tier 1 rides like RR, ToT, TT etc. So if I make the FP+ reservations for her on MDE to those rides, can I use the reservation? Or can we switch the day of? Since I will be the "5th" guest?



I don't think it's possible unless the 5th person is under 3 years old.


----------



## Gryhndmom

Montana Minnies said:


> Congratulations!
> I hope we have the same luck as you. We are going Dec. 9-20, but the majority of our group is not showing up until the 13th. We were not able to get dinner at BOG, so are hoping on getting a FP for lunch there while my sister, myself & one of our nieces will be there.


 Wishing you luck to get one too !




n2mm said:


> I got one too the other day.  It was the first Time I've ever received one.  I had already gone to the site and booked it a day earlier as I had been waiting for my window to open.  My first day arrival if oct 18, so got the email just under 4 weeks prior to arriving.



I like the fact I could preorder the meal and drinks and have them delivered to the table.  Sure hope this becomes a permanent. FP ,


----------



## Claire&TheBoys

wdwdork said:


> My family of 5 will be staying at a DVC studio at AKL, as a guest of a friend who is a DVC member. Because this room only allows for 4 guests, I will not be able to add the 5th person to our MDX itinerary until we check in.
> 
> It will be my wife and I, and our kids 12, 11, and 6. We plan to add my wife and kids to the itinerary/MDX as the 4 onsite guests, and then add me once we get there. Our friend who is a DVC member said we can do this. And they will give me my MDX band then.
> 
> As I understand it, I can make FP+ reservations 60 days out for the 4 guests, but the 5th guest will have to wait until 30 days out. We are going during NYE so this is going to be a challenge.
> 
> So the 6 year old can't (or won't) ride the tier 1 rides like RR, ToT, TT etc. So if I make the FP+ reservations for her on MDE to those rides, can I use the reservation? Or can we switch the day of? Since I will be the "5th" guest?



I don't see why you can't make them for her, then use her MB for access, since she won't be riding them.  The trouble will be when you all want to use a FP+ for an attraction, like Toy Story Mania.  Even though it's a busy time of year, you might have luck copying the FP times over to your new band when you get there.


----------



## slzer0

Wish me luck.. I'm approaching the cxl date for my trip. Starting to see new FPs like Pan, Pooh, and Buzz. Hoping some FOF and Wishes show up! I'd like to lock this down before the 30 Dat mark when its rumored that more are released. (Phone CM is unaware of this)


----------



## buyerbrad

My wife and I are going the week of March 14-21 and staying off-site.  We are going to AK on March 16 and MK on March 18.  My understanding is that we can book our FP+ for BOTH parks starting on February 16.  What is to prevent us from entering our tickets as if we are attending AK on March 4, booking our MK FP+ starting on February 4th, and then just switching our AK date to March 16th on February 16th? It would give us access to get the much more difficult MK FP+ 12 days earlier.


----------



## WuvEeyore

buyerbrad said:


> My wife and I are going the week of March 14-21 and staying off-site.  We are going to AK on March 16 and MK on March 18.  My understanding is that we can book our FP+ for BOTH parks starting on February 16.  What is to prevent us from entering our tickets as if we are attending AK on March 4, booking our MK FP+ starting on February 4th, and then just switching our AK date to March 16th on February 16th? It would give us access to get the much more difficult MK FP+ 12 days earlier.




If you are staying offsite, you can only book one day, 30 days out.  If you book on Feb. 4th, then you can only make them for March 6th.  On Feb. 16th, you can only book them for March 18th.  It won't give you access 12 days earlier.


----------



## EGW113

If DH, DD3, and myself all want to ride 7DMT but will need to use the parent swap so one can sit out with our infant DS, how many fastpasses will we need? One for each of us or just one for DD & one for the first parent who rides?

TIA!


----------



## Beka

I've read the original post & didn't see it in there, and the app doesn't make this clear:  How do I edit existing fast passes?  For example: say I booked 6 people and only 4 want to ride, can I drop those 2 who don't want to ride?  Also, say I booked 3 FP+, but I really only want to use 2 of those, can I drop the one I don't want to use?  Or how do I change just one of the selected FP+, or edit the times?  This whole process is so confusing and makes me a little crazy.  We're a go with the flow type family but have a few rides we do FP on (TSMM, BTMRR) and I hate to tie up a FP I know we won't use.

TIA!


----------



## siskaren

Beka said:


> I've read the original post & didn't see it in there, and the app doesn't make this clear:  How do I edit existing fast passes?  For example: say I booked 6 people and only 4 want to ride, can I drop those 2 who don't want to ride?  Also, say I booked 3 FP+, but I really only want to use 2 of those, can I drop the one I don't want to use?  Or how do I change just one of the selected FP+, or edit the times?  This whole process is so confusing and makes me a little crazy.  We're a go with the flow type family but have a few rides we do FP on (TSMM, BTMRR) and I hate to tie up a FP I know we won't use.
> 
> TIA!



There is actually a link in the first post to a post in easyWDW that gives a thorough explanation (including screen shots) of how to make and modify FP+ reservations. Rather than have you go back and look for the link, I'll post it here:

http://www.easywdw.com/forums/showthread.php?21568-New-Examples-of-Booking-and-Modifying-FP


----------



## BobH

I had all my fastpasses selected for our family of 6. 3 fastpasses for 3 attractions. We didn't need 5 fastpasses for Splash mountain so I cancelled a couple because we were going to sit it out with a grandchild that was too short. I thought I'd go looking for a couple Anna&Elsa passes and found that I risked losing 7DMT with our group because I had to select a new group of 3 fastpasses. So I put us all back on Splash Mountain and feel lousy about wasting a couple fastpasses for that but Disney gives me no other choice. I guess if your party is going in a lot of different directions you might be OK but for me I was opening Pandoras box by trying to cancel 1 fastpass choice and tying to keep the other two selections with my family.


----------



## monkeybug

BobH said:


> I had all my fastpasses selected for our family of 6. 3 fastpasses for 3 attractions. We didn't need 5 fastpasses for Splash mountain so I cancelled a couple because we were going to sit it out with a grandchild that was too short. I thought I'd go looking for a couple Anna&Elsa passes and found that I risked losing 7DMT with our group because I had to select a new group of 3 fastpasses. So I put us all back on Splash Mountain and feel lousy about wasting a couple fastpasses for that but Disney gives me no other choice. I guess if your party is going in a lot of different directions you might be OK but for me I was opening Pandoras box by trying to cancel 1 fastpass choice and tying to keep the other two selections with my family.


Instead of canceling just select "change experience" for the part of your group that won't be going on Splash. 
For one of our MK days I have
Splash
Space
BTMRR
A&E
Peter Pan
Buzz Lightyear

I got those by splitting our party up. If you are doing it from the website you can select "change time" and then choose just part of your group to change the time for, once you've changed the time you can change the experience for that group.


----------



## geaux_half

BobH said:


> I had all my fastpasses selected for our family of 6. 3 fastpasses for 3 attractions. We didn't need 5 fastpasses for Splash mountain so I cancelled a couple because we were going to sit it out with a grandchild that was too short. I thought I'd go looking for a couple Anna&Elsa passes and found that I risked losing 7DMT with our group because I had to select a new group of 3 fastpasses. So I put us all back on Splash Mountain and feel lousy about wasting a couple fastpasses for that but Disney gives me no other choice. I guess if your party is going in a lot of different directions you might be OK but for me I was opening Pandoras box by trying to cancel 1 fastpass choice and tying to keep the other two selections with my family.



The only time I think the Cancel rather than Update FastPass+ button should be used is if you aren't looking to experience 3 attractions in one park before hopping to another park or if you are in a park that has tiering and you don't want any attraction in one of the tiers.  By cancelling a FP you will then be able to book an additional FP in the 2nd park or in the tier that you need without waiting for the unwanted FPs to expire.


----------



## Cluelyss

geaux_half said:


> The only time I think the Cancel rather than Update FastPass+ button should be used is if you aren't looking to experience 3 attractions in one park before hopping to another park or if you are in a park that has tiering and you don't want any attraction in one of the tiers.  By cancelling a FP you will then be able to book an additional FP in the 2nd park or in the tier that you need without waiting for the unwanted FPs to expire.


Once you cancel, you cannot add the 3rd back on without calling Disney IT or scrapping the other 2.


----------



## KimBean

Fast Pass selections in a mere 13 days  critique my selections:

10 days:

MK - ETw/B, Mine Train, Ariel's Grotto
AK - Safari, Lion king, Kali River
EP - Sp Ear, Test Track, Character Spot
HS - Toy Story, ToT, Frozen
AK - Safari, EE, Pals Outpost
MK - A&E, Cind&Rap, PP
HS - Toy Story, ToT, Frozen (dd6 will want to see this twice.)
MK - Big thunder, Splash Mtn, Mine Train
EP - Soarin', Nemo, Turtle Talk
MK - Haunted Mansion (first day open after refurb, fingers CROSSED), jungle cruise, pirates

Caveats - Obviously I'll get Anna and Elsa whenever I can take them.

I know lion king FP is only PA but thinking if we do RD Safari, and then FP Safari right after (my DH loves getting pics of animals)  by the time we head over there for first showing that the FP line might help us out. 

I know Frozen sing a long you can get a pass that day but trying to eliminate walking back and forth over the park.

Lack of RnR and Space Mtn - only my DH does them so he can single rider while we do something else. 

Nemo - probably a waste... but I want Turtle Talk and timing them right before a Coral Reef ADR.


----------



## g-dad66

KimBean said:


> Lack of RnR and Space Mtn - only my DH does them so he can single rider while we do something else.



Space Mtn doesn't have Single Rider.

Only RnR, Test Track, and Everest have Single Rider line.


----------



## KimBean

g-dad66 said:


> Space Mtn doesn't have Single Rider.
> 
> Only RnR, Test Track, and Everest have Single Rider line.



Thank you! I did not know this. Okay, I have it down for last day during EMH while we ride People Mover one last time, so I think we'll be ok. We will just get over there first thing in morning.


----------



## glamdring269

Anyone feel like critiquing our plan (2 adults, no kids trip)?  We're going to be there next week for 5 nights (Arrive Tue Noonish, Depart Sun morning), staying at BWV, and have park hoppers.  We are rope droppers and will likely do some AM EMH.  I've made selections at preferred parks unless the park is one we're deciding to attend AM EMH.  Will likely hop to Epcot each night for Food & Wine.  Saturday night will likely head to MK for Wishes to finish off the trip.

Here's the thought process.  Hit RD, ride what we can while crowds are low and supplement with FP+.  Head to hotel around lunch time to relax for a bit, maybe some pool time, then hop to another park and use FP+ via kiosk as availability allows.  Since most of our night time will likely just be spent hanging out in the Food & Wine festival area and/or getting in the late lines for TT or Soarin', I'm not too concerned with extra FP+.

How does this look to everyone? Any feedback would be appreciated!  Oh, 

Tuesday
Tower of Terror 11:55 - 12:55
TSM 1:50 - 2:50
Star Tours 3:25 - 4:25

Wednesday
Kilimajaro Safaris - 9:10 - 10:10
Everest 10:15 - 11:15
Kali River Rapids - 11:25 - 12:25

Thursday
*Will be here for AM EMH, going to try for Mine Train at RD*
Space Mountain - 9:25 - 10:25
Buzz Lightyear -  10:35 - 11:35
Splash Mountain - 11:35 - 12:35
(Also have a lunch FP+ at BoG ~11:00)

Friday
TSMM - 9:05 - 10:05 (will likely try to ride standby at RD, or RnR, or both if lucky, then use FP+)
ToT - 10:10 - 11:10
Lights, Motor, Action - 12:50 - 1:10

Saturday
*Will head straight to Test Track at RD*
Soarin' - 9:00 - 10:00
Mission:Space - 10:25 - 11:25
Spaceship Earth - 11:25 - 12:25


----------



## Divslp

Does anyone have experience with AK lion king/nemo priority access? I see it's listed a B, but is there really any benefit to it?


----------



## chelseabun76

When picking fp's are you allowed to overlap times? Like say 7dmt 10-11 and belle 10:30-11:30...  Or are you made to only have one fp booked per solid hour?


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Divslp said:


> Does anyone have experience with AK lion king/nemo priority access? I see it's listed a B, but is there really any benefit to it?



To be honest, because of the ADRs and FP+s, we almost cut out Animal Kingdom. I think we'll do fast passes just so we can get in and out and get to downtown Disney. Our schedule is so booked there is no other way to go to DTD.
As it is, I currently have NO itinerary at all for one day. I even cancelled my ADR. I need to just wander for half a day or I'll go nuts.


----------



## Cluelyss

chelseabun76 said:


> When picking fp's are you allowed to overlap times? Like say 7dmt 10-11 and belle 10:30-11:30...  Or are you made to only have one fp booked per solid hour?


Your return times cannot overlap. However, once you enter the queue for a scheduled FP (say at 10 am), you can use the app to move your 11 back to 10:30, subject to availability.


----------



## Cluelyss

Divslp said:


> Does anyone have experience with AK lion king/nemo priority access? I see it's listed a B, but is there really any benefit to it?


I don't think it's reserved seating, so the benefit would be getting into the show at the time you want. This is probably most beneficial during busier times of the year.


----------



## chelseabun76

Cluelyss said:


> Your return times cannot overlap. However, once you enter the queue for a scheduled FP (say at 10 am), you can use the app to move your 11 back to 10:30, subject to availability.



Ok good to know, thank you!!!


----------



## g-dad66

glamdring269 said:


> How does this look to everyone? Any feedback would be appreciated!




The only thing that occurred to me is that we like to do Kali last so that we don't walk around the park soaked the rest of the day.

But I don't see anything wrong with any of your time schedule.


----------



## Beka

siskaren said:


> There is actually a link in the first post to a post in easyWDW that gives a thorough explanation (including screen shots) of how to make and modify FP+ reservations. Rather than have you go back and look for the link, I'll post it here:
> 
> http://www.easywdw.com/forums/showthread.php?21568-New-Examples-of-Booking-and-Modifying-FP




Thank you!   Not sure how I missed that... (insert blonde joke here)


----------



## glamdring269

g-dad66 said:


> The only thing that occurred to me is that we like to do Kali last so that we don't walk around the park soaked the rest of the day.
> 
> But I don't see anything wrong with any of your time schedule.



Excellent point.  Now that you mentioned it, our 2 seats ended up being the drench seats last year. 

Modified!


----------



## mesaboy2

KimBean said:


> Fast Pass selections in a mere 13 days  critique my selections:
> 
> 10 days:
> 
> MK - ETw/B, Mine Train, Ariel's Grotto
> AK - Safari, Lion king, Kali River
> EP - Sp Ear, Test Track, Character Spot
> HS - Toy Story, ToT, Frozen
> AK - Safari, EE, Pals Outpost
> MK - A&E, Cind&Rap, PP
> HS - Toy Story, ToT, Frozen (dd6 will want to see this twice.)
> MK - Big thunder, Splash Mtn, Mine Train
> EP - Soarin', Nemo, Turtle Talk
> MK - Haunted Mansion (first day open after refurb, fingers CROSSED), jungle cruise, pirates
> 
> Caveats - Obviously I'll get Anna and Elsa whenever I can take them.
> 
> I know lion king FP is only PA but thinking if we do RD Safari, and then FP Safari right after (my DH loves getting pics of animals)  by the time we head over there for first showing that the FP line might help us out.
> 
> *I know Frozen sing a long you can get a pass that day but trying to eliminate walking back and forth over the park.*
> 
> Lack of RnR and Space Mtn - only my DH does them so he can single rider while we do something else.
> 
> Nemo - probably a waste... but I want Turtle Talk and timing them right before a Coral Reef ADR.



You can no longer get a return ticket for Frozen singalong--it's FP or standby only.


----------



## slzer0

Thanks to whoever suggested picking up individual FPs instead of searching for group. 

I now have 2 for mine train on our preferred day. If I can get a 3rd and manipulate the times to overlap (they're at 430/830 now), I'll be super happy! Plus then I won't have to backtrack on the second MK day. Woo! 

Still holding out hope for FOF and Wishes!


----------



## krissydotnet

I am getting so close to getting my A&E fastpasses lined up.  Right now there is only a 30 minute difference between the two sets.  Will they let us wait in the line for the other part of our group who have the later fastpasses.  I really want both my kids to see them together.  I am getting tired of stalking the site to get them lined up.

Thanks


----------



## Angel Ariel

krissydotnet said:
			
		

> I am getting so close to getting my A&E fastpasses lined up.  Right now there is only a 30 minute difference between the two sets.  Will they let us wait in the line for the other part of our group who have the later fastpasses.  I really want both my kids to see them together.  I am getting tired of stalking the site to get them lined up.
> 
> Thanks



They will only let people in the fp line if they have a currently open fp window (and their fp is unused).


----------



## KingRichard

Wow what a thread.

Ok didn't see this asked or answered anywhere I think?

So right now we have a check in on a Sunday through Sunday(Sat being split), but we are going to drop the first two days to stay at US(don't tell Mickey). 

So I know about the 60 days, but if I cancel the first 2 days(after 55 day mark) will that get me a new reservation # and remove all selected Fastpass we have made?

Should I just cancel now and wait the extra 2 days to make selections. 

Last question. We will buy the 4 day special pass and use it 4 days in a row, but with our split stay being on the last day (Saturday) will that change anything at the 60 day mark?

Used to be a pro with the old system, not anymore.

Had 4 tickets(different rides) at once and around 10 in a day. That was a fun day of just walking on everything when most lines showing 60 minutes plus after lunch.


----------



## ckelly14

KingRichard said:


> Wow what a thread.
> 
> Ok didn't see this asked or answered anywhere I think?
> 
> So right now we have a check in on a Sunday through Sunday(Sat being split), but we are going to drop the first two days to stay at US(don't tell Mickey).
> 
> So I know about the 60 days, but if I cancel the first 2 days(after 55 day mark) will that get me a new reservation # and remove all selected Fastpass we have made?
> 
> Should I just cancel now and wait the extra 2 days to make selections.
> 
> Last question. We will buy the 4 day special pass and use it 4 days in a row, but with our split stay being on the last day (Saturday) will that change anything at the 60 day mark?
> 
> Used to be a pro with the old system, not anymore.
> 
> Had 4 tickets(different rides) at once and around 10 in a day. That was a fun day of just walking on everything when most lines showing 60 minutes plus after lunch.



I assume you can modify the reservation, preserving your reservation number and FP+ reservations.  Do you have a package or separate linked tickets?  If you have the latter, I doubt your FP+ reservations will be affected.


----------



## KingRichard

ckelly14 said:


> I assume you can modify the reservation, preserving your reservation number and FP+ reservations.  Do you have a package or separate linked tickets?  If you have the latter, I doubt your FP+ reservations will be affected.



We had the Saturday before booked, but canceled for flight reasons and that changed our res. #.

We will be buying 4 day passes from DVC any day and they will be linked by them?  Just waiting on our Disney rewards card. (love it, we should have got one sooner!)


----------



## Skwinkles

Curious about changing FP times...

Let's say I have a Soarin' FP for 10-11am and I have a Spaceship Earth FP for 11-12.  

If I use my Soarin FP at 10, can I move my Spaceship Earth FP up to before 11am if it's available, or will it still lock me out of that time slot because I did have a FP for 10-11 even though it was already used?


----------



## Cluelyss

Skwinkles said:


> Curious about changing FP times...  Let's say I have a Soarin' FP for 10-11am and I have a Spaceship Earth FP for 11-12.  If I use my Soarin FP at 10, can I move my Spaceship Earth FP up to before 11am if it's available, or will it still lock me out of that time slot because I did have a FP for 10-11 even though it was already used?


Yes, you can do exactly what you are describing, subject to availability. At least that's what others on this board have reported....first trip with FP+ in 2 weeks, so hoping this is correct, as I intend to put it into practice myself!


----------



## ckelly14

KingRichard said:


> We had the Saturday before booked, but canceled for flight reasons and that changed our res. #.
> 
> We will be buying 4 day passes from DVC any day and they will be linked by them?  Just waiting on our Disney rewards card. (love it, we should have got one sooner!)



Once you purchase your 4 day tickets from Disney they should be linked to your MDE already, if not you may need to add the ticket number once you receive them.


----------



## 5olearys

I have five day park hoppers for my stay.  They are linked in MDX.  We are staying on site for our first two nights, and I was able to book my FPs for those days only at my 60 day window tonight.  So sorry if I missed it somewhere, but did the policy change?  Can you no longer book at 60 days if part of your stay (the latter part) is off site?  TIA.


----------



## ckelly14

5olearys said:


> I have five day park hoppers for my stay.  They are linked in MDX.  We are staying on site for our first two nights, and I was able to book my FPs for those days only at my 60 day window tonight.  So sorry if I missed it somewhere, but did the policy change?  Can you no longer book at 60 days if part of your stay (the latter part) is off site?  TIA.



This is a common issue.  You will be able to book at 60 days, but not "60+" as you were able to do last night for days 1-3.  I expect you will be able to book day 4 at midnight 3 days from now, day 5 4 days from now.  Get it?


----------



## 5olearys

ckelly14 said:


> This is a common issue.  You will be able to book at 60 days, but not "60+" as you were able to do last night for days 1-3.  I expect you will be able to book day 4 at midnight 3 days from now, day 5 4 days from now.  Get it?



Got it.  Thanks for making me feel a little less crazy. I broke the "never believe  a CM on the phone" rule because they told me what I wanted to hear.


----------



## krissydotnet

Has anybody had success trading FP with other users to get the times you need for A&E.  I feel like I'm playing poker.  I've got two hands.  One is 3 of a kind and the other one is two pair, but what I really want is four of a kind.    If Disney is going to make it this hard for families to get fastpasses for the popular rides they need to set up a secure way to safely trade FP with other people.  Right now you can't even trade FP with members of your own party without risking losing a FP.  I want to get a job at Disney just so I can fix MDE.  As a programmer I find it very frustrating.


----------



## ghtx

krissydotnet said:


> Has anybody had success trading FP with other users to get the times you need for A&E.  I feel like I'm playing poker.  I've got two hands.  One is 3 of a kind and the other one is two pair, but what I really want is four of a kind.    If Disney is going to make it this hard for families to get fastpasses for the popular rides they need to set up a secure way to safely trade FP with other people.  *Right now you can't even trade FP with members of your own party without risking losing a FP. * I want to get a job at Disney just so I can fix MDE.  As a programmer I find it very frustrating.



You can do this pretty easily by temporarily swapping out Magic Bands.


----------



## nkereina

Forgive me if this has already been asked and answered, but _currently_ when are FPs for Wishes and Fantasmic becoming available? About how many days out from arrival? Thanks!


----------



## WuvEeyore

I believe they are available at 60 days for on site and 30 for offsite.  They do go fast though.


----------



## Cluelyss

nkereina said:


> Forgive me if this has already been asked and answered, but currently when are FPs for Wishes and Fantasmic becoming available? About how many days out from arrival? Thanks!


They were available for me right at 60 days when I booked in August. But very limited availability left.


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

I can make my FP+ selections tonight (11pm central, right?) and am starting to panic a little. I feel like I have no clue what I'm doing. I don't understand what it means to copy a FP, or if it's better to copy one or just book one for every person in my party. We have 7 of us. Any tips for us? My girls are really hoping to meet A&E and we would love to ride the mine train!


----------



## Cluelyss

*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> I can make my FP+ selections tonight (11pm central, right?) and am starting to panic a little. I feel like I have no clue what I'm doing. I don't understand what it means to copy a FP, or if it's better to copy one or just book one for every person in my party. We have 7 of us. Any tips for us? My girls are really hoping to meet A&E and we would love to ride the mine train!


Stay away from the copy feature! Book your party together, if you can - you may have to split up the group for A&E and 7DMT, but everything else you should have no problem booking as a group of 7.  

For A&E, start with your last MK day first for the best chance of availability. Mine Train should be priority #2, though easier to get than the princesses. I had 7DMT available on all 6 days of my trip when I booked, but A&E was only available on day 6.  

And definitely be on at midnight (11 PM central) if you want A&E. They do go as fast as everyone says. If you can't get them tonight , keep checking and subscribe to the cancellation board here for your month. 

Finally, don't stress about getting perfect times for everything right away. Have a plan as to what parks/rides you want each day and just get them scheduled quickly. You can always tweak your times once all of your days are booked. Outside A&E and 7DMT, pretty much everything else should have unlimited availability when the window opens. Parades and fireworks are the only other things you should give priority to booking if you want them. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## csmith1004

Preparing for midnight tonight and I have another question. When the system asks me to rank my 3 choices do I rank based on importance or time? For example, A&E are a priority but time wise I prefer it to be my 3rd FP (assuming all my preferred times are available) so do I list it first or last?  Thanks so much! I will be so relieved going to sleep tonight knowing this step is finished!!


----------



## Cluelyss

csmith1004 said:


> Preparing for midnight tonight and I have another question. When the system asks me to rank my 3 choices do I rank based on importance or time? For example, A&E are a priority but time wise I prefer it to be my 3rd FP (assuming all my preferred times are available) so do I list it first or last?  Thanks so much! I will be so relieved going to sleep tonight knowing this step is finished!!


I'm not sure it really matters? The system will always give you 3 options to choose from, with varying times for your 3 selections throughout the day, when you are making your initial selections. And you can always further tweak your times from there. I think the only benefit that the rankings will get you is that your #1 selection will be included in all 3 options. At times, the system will sub in a different attraction into one of the options if it only has morning availability, for example, and option 3 includes all evening return times. 

Another tip would be that if none of the 3 options fit your schedule the way you want, choose the option that is the WORST so that you have the most flexibility switching your times. (As you won't be able to swap into a time where you already have a FP scheduled). 

Good luck!!


----------



## tyniknate

Just wanted to thank Mesaboy2 and all the others who contributed info to this thread. Made my reservations on Sunday night and was able to get 7 of 8  days' reservations how I wanted. Without the info provided here I'm not sure what would have happened.....and I'm glad I didn't have to find out.


----------



## nogreenworld

ok, so we are headed to wdw in january, and we are going with another family.  we'll be staying on site and already have our reservations and our ADR's made, and are waiting for our 60 day window to open.

the other family is staying at the swan/dolphin, and has admission passes that look like credit cards that someone bought for them.

my thought is that they can link those passes to the MDE account (which has their swan reservation in it), and then they should be able to make their FP+ reservations 60 days in advance.

is that correct?

even further, if our accounts are linked on the MDE (i can see their family in my profile), i should be able to make their FP+ reservations, right?

thanks,


----------



## ghtx

nogreenworld said:


> ok, so we are headed to wdw in january, and we are going with another family.  we'll be staying on site and already have our reservations and our ADR's made, and are waiting for our 60 day window to open.
> 
> the other family is staying at the swan/dolphin, and has admission passes that look like credit cards that someone bought for them.
> 
> my thought is that they can link those passes to the MDE account (which has their swan reservation in it), and then they should be able to make their FP+ reservations 60 days in advance.
> 
> is that correct?
> 
> even further, if our accounts are linked on the MDE (i can see their family in my profile), i should be able to make their FP+ reservations, right?
> 
> thanks,



Yes and yes


----------



## Cluelyss

nogreenworld said:


> ok, so we are headed to wdw in january, and we are going with another family.  we'll be staying on site and already have our reservations and our ADR's made, and are waiting for our 60 day window to open.  the other family is staying at the swan/dolphin, and has admission passes that look like credit cards that someone bought for them.  my thought is that they can link those passes to the MDE account (which has their swan reservation in it), and then they should be able to make their FP+ reservations 60 days in advance.  is that correct?  even further, if our accounts are linked on the MDE (i can see their family in my profile), i should be able to make their FP+ reservations, right?  thanks,


Yes, and yes!


----------



## mbrittb00

nogreenworld said:


> ok, so we are headed to wdw in january, and we are going with another family.  we'll be staying on site and already have our reservations and our ADR's made, and are waiting for our 60 day window to open.
> 
> the other family is staying at the swan/dolphin, and has admission passes that look like credit cards that someone bought for them.
> 
> my thought is that they can link those passes to the MDE account (which has their swan reservation in it), and then they should be able to make their FP+ reservations 60 days in advance.
> 
> is that correct?
> 
> even further, if our accounts are linked on the MDE (i can see their family in my profile), i should be able to make their FP+ reservations, right?
> 
> thanks,



The Swan and Dolphin are NOT WDW resort hotels.  I presume they would be limited to 30 days out just like those staying at Shades of Green.


----------



## ghtx

mbrittb00 said:


> The Swan and Dolphin are NOT WDW resort hotels.  I presume they would be limited to 30 days out just like those staying at Shades of Green.



Wrong, Swan and Dolphin guests get to book at 60 days out too (see first post).


----------



## slzer0

Cluelyss said:
			
		

> (As you won't be able to swap into a time where you already have a FP scheduled).



If I have a FP scheduled during parade or wishes time, is this may be why they're not coming up.? 

Can anyone confirm wishes and parade FP times?


----------



## Cluelyss

slzer0 said:


> If I have a FP scheduled during parade or wishes time, is this may be why they're not coming up.?  Can anyone confirm wishes and parade FP times?


Yes, that's correct. The return windows for parades/fireworks are about 20 mins prior to the event.


----------



## chelseabun76

I was just peeking at my mde and fp+ area, and it has the 3 of us going listed properly, but says 'needs admission tickets' beside each name.  We all have 7 day hopper tickets with the package.  I didn't know what to click on to have our tickets linked to our names, I tried linking but didn't work and I don't want to mess anything up!  I have lots of time I was just peeking around  any help?


----------



## Cluelyss

chelseabun76 said:


> I was just peeking at my mde and fp+ area, and it has the 3 of us going listed properly, but says 'needs admission tickets' beside each name.  We all have 7 day hopper tickets with the package.  I didn't know what to click on to have our tickets linked to our names, I tried linking but didn't work and I don't want to mess anything up!  I have lots of time I was just peeking around  any help?


If your tickets are showing under your reservations, you are fine. Everything will open up once you hit the 60-day window.


----------



## chelseabun76

Cluelyss said:


> If your tickets are showing under your reservations, you are fine. Everything will open up once you hit the 60-day window.



Thank you


----------



## JRH1841

I'm sorry if this has already been asked. If you are doing a split stay between two Disney resorts, can you book for the total of both stays at the 60 day mark for the first resort or do you have to wait until 60 days before the second resort to book the fast passes for those days? I hope what I'm asking makes sense. Thanks in advance!


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

JRH1841 said:


> I'm sorry if this has already been asked. If you are doing a split stay between two Disney resorts, can you book for the total of both stays at the 60 day mark for the first resort or do you have to wait until 60 days before the second resort to book the fast passes for those days? I hope what I'm asking makes sense. Thanks in advance!



I just booked mine (also have a split stay) and was able to book the entire trip at day 60.


----------



## JRH1841

*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> I just booked mine (also have a split stay) and was able to book the entire trip at day 60.



Thank you!


----------



## ottawamom

Just wanted to say a big thank you to Mesaboy2. I got on last night at midnight and was able to get all the fastpasses I was looking for thanks to the preparation I had done through this thread and the other link you have posted. 

All I have to do now is sit back and wait another 60 days.


----------



## phabric

Do your Fast Pass show up on your MDE like your dining reservations?


----------



## Cluelyss

phabric said:


> Do your Fast Pass show up on your MDE like your dining reservations?


Sure do!


----------



## slzer0

Cluelyss said:
			
		

> Yes, that's correct. The return windows for parades/fireworks are about 20 mins prior to the event.



So if I have a FP that overlaps that 20 minute prior time, it won't show parade/fireworks? 
Hmm
Would Space Mtn 310-410 conflict? That's after the 3pm start time.
What about splash mtn 245-345? When I'm modifying, this is the one that I'm trying to change, so it shouldn't be a conflict then, right.?


----------



## Cluelyss

slzer0 said:


> So if I have a FP that overlaps that 20 minute prior time, it won't show parade/fireworks? Hmm Would Space Mtn 310-410 conflict? That's after the 3pm start time. What about splash mtn 245-345? When I'm modifying, this is the one that I'm trying to change, so it shouldn't be a conflict then, right.?


Yes, if you have an existing FP that overlaps the parade return window, you will not see it as an option....UNLESS you are trying to modify the FP that is IN that spot. So, if you had Splash at 245-345 and were modifying that attraction, you would see it a an option if there was any availability. And Space at 310 should be fine, as you are after the parade start time. (I don't have a FOF FP, but I do have one for MSEP, and the return window ends when the parade starts, so I'm assuming the FOF FP would work the same way.) If you are still not seeing it, 2 other things to check....do you have a FP prior to Splash that might be overlapping the return window on that end? Also, are you checking from the app or the website? I never saw parades or fireworks show up on the app, but could find them online no problem. Good luck!


----------



## slzer0

Oh crap. I'm only using the app. 
To the website, Robin!


----------



## Cluelyss

slzer0 said:


> Oh crap. I'm only using the app. To the website, Robin!


I don't know why, others have reported seeing them on the app, but I never did. Even when I KNEW it was there, having just checked the website, it would not show up in the app for me. Hope that works for you!!!


----------



## chelseabun76

ottawamom said:


> Just wanted to say a big thank you to Mesaboy2. I got on last night at midnight and was able to get all the fastpasses I was looking for thanks to the preparation I had done through this thread and the other link you have posted.
> 
> All I have to do now is sit back and wait another 60 days.



That is awesome!!

The help on these boards is amazing... I have learned more in the last few months on here than I have learned in the last few years of looking at Disney stuff!


----------



## chelseabun76

I have a party of 3, I will be making our fp selections for all of us...  Now what happens if one of the party can't make the trip and ends up calling Disney to cancel her tickets from the package reservation (we did the MYP).  Will the fp for the other 2 in the party remain intact or do we have to start all over again?  This isn't something we planned on, my mom will be doing radiation in December and she isn't sure if she'll be done in time or if she will be up for the trip and is insisting that my dd and I still go no matter what.


----------



## Cluelyss

chelseabun76 said:


> I have a party of 3, I will be making our fp selections for all of us...  Now what happens if one of the party can't make the trip and ends up calling Disney to cancel her tickets from the package reservation (we did the MYP).  Will the fp for the other 2 in the party remain intact or do we have to start all over again?  This isn't something we planned on, my mom will be doing radiation in December and she isn't sure if she'll be done in time or if she will be up for the trip and is insisting that my dd and I still go no matter what.


So sorry to hear that....hope your mom feels up for the trip and you can all go together as planned 

Regarding the FPs, they are scheduled by individual name, so should not affect the others if you were to cancel just one member of your party.   As long as your reservation number stays the same, I can't think of any glitch this would cause for you and DD in MDX.


----------



## chelseabun76

Cluelyss said:


> So sorry to hear that....hope your mom feels up for the trip and you can all go together as planned
> 
> Regarding the FPs, they are scheduled by individual name, so should not affect the others if you were to cancel just one member of your party.   As long as your reservation number stays the same, I can't think of any glitch this would cause for you and DD in MDX.



Excellent, thank you   IF she has to cancel, I'll be there on the phone with her and we can make sure the ressie # stays the same, etc.


----------



## momof1princess

The lack of A&E FP+ is really frustrating. That's all my DD asked for when we discussed booking FP+ for our upcoming trip.


----------



## ValarDisneyus

momof1princess said:


> The lack of A&E FP+ is really frustrating. That's all my DD asked for when we discussed booking FP+ for our upcoming trip.



How early in your window did you try?


----------



## csmith1004

momof1princess said:


> The lack of A&E FP+ is really frustrating. That's all my DD asked for when we discussed booking FP+ for our upcoming trip.



I agree! I tried to book last night and found nothing! We are limited because of MVMCP which we are not attending so to make the most of our tickets our MK days have to be 12/1 and 12/3. Neither day had A&E last night at midnight. 

On the bright side- I did get everything else I wanted at the times I wanted do I'm trying to focus on that.


----------



## Cluelyss

momof1princess said:


> The lack of A&E FP+ is really frustrating. That's all my DD asked for when we discussed booking FP+ for our upcoming trip.


Try splitting up your group and look for overlapping singles.   That's how I was able to get mine. Also, keep checking back, you'll be surprised how often you see them pop up as people rearrange their schedules. Good luck!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

momof1princess said:


> The lack of A&E FP+ is really frustrating. That's all my DD asked for when we discussed booking FP+ for our upcoming trip.


Also, keep your eyes open for changes to park hours, as extended hours will open up additional fast passes....and everyone is on equal ground to try and get them!


----------



## Cluelyss

Cluelyss said:


> Try splitting up your group and look for overlapping singles.   That's how I was able to get mine. Also, keep checking back, you'll be surprised how often you see them pop up as people rearrange their schedules. Good luck!!!


There are also A&E cancellation boards you can subscribe to as well. Just search for A&E, cancel, and your month of visit and you should be able to find it.


----------



## mbrittb00

ghtx said:


> Wrong, Swan and Dolphin guests get to book at 60 days out too (see first post).



My bad.

I wonder why they get that benefit but the Shades of Green folks don't?


----------



## ghtx

mbrittb00 said:


> My bad.
> 
> I wonder why they get that benefit but the Shades of Green folks don't?



I was just wondering about this too.

I think the Swolphin has a "closer" relationship to WDW than does SoG and thus is closer to staying "on-site" than is SoG.  In fact, is there any on-site perk that Swolphin guests _don't_ get?


----------



## stinkpickle

ghtx said:


> I was just wondering about this too.
> 
> I think the Swolphin has a "closer" relationship to WDW than does SoG and thus is closer to staying "on-site" than is SoG.  In fact, is there any on-site perk that Swolphin guests _don't_ get?



MDE and free parking at the resort, maybe.


----------



## csmith1004

Cluelyss said:


> Try splitting up your group and look for overlapping singles.   That's how I was able to get mine. Also, keep checking back, you'll be surprised how often you see them pop up as people rearrange their schedules. Good luck!!!



I can't figure out how to do this without messing up the other FP we have. If I select the FP I am willing to change to AE it automatically selects all 4 of us. If I select new FP for just DD it says it will replace all 3 FP selections which I don't want to do and I'm afraid of messing up the SDMT we all have at the perfect time! What do I do?


----------



## jcarwash

ghtx said:


> I think the Swolphin has a "closer" relationship to WDW than does SoG and thus is closer to staying "on-site" than is SoG.  In fact, is there any on-site perk that Swolphin guests _don't_ get?



There is no Disney Magical Express option for guests staying at Swan or Dolphin.


----------



## ValarDisneyus

Okay, so when it comes time for me, if I want Fast Pass for A&E & 7DMT, am I shooting myself in the foot if I try to select both of those in the same set of 3? Will the combination lock me out of one while I try to select the options it shows me? 

Once it shows me options to select, if there is an option with both, if I select it to go forward, is it already reserved for me once it's showing me the selection screen or can it still be taken out from under me between my selecting it and clicking "ok"?


----------



## Cluelyss

csmith1004 said:


> I can't figure out how to do this without messing up the other FP we have. If I select the FP I am willing to change to AE it automatically selects all 4 of us. If I select new FP for just DD it says it will replace all 3 FP selections which I don't want to do and I'm afraid of messing up the SDMT we all have at the perfect time! What do I do?


You will need to do this on the app, not the website. Select the option to modify and existing FP and choose the attraction you want to change.   On the next page you will have the option to select individual members of your party. I always tried it by selecting everyone first. If nothing came up, I'd try one less, then one less, and so on. Once you're able to secure A&E for one or several members of your party, repeat the process for everyone else. Once you have your party split up, you can use the website to keep checking for alternate times, if you need to, but will have to do the original splitting up in the app. Good luck!!


----------



## Cluelyss

ValarDisneyus said:


> Okay, so when it comes time for me, if I want Fast Pass for A&E & 7DMT, am I shooting myself in the foot if I try to select both of those in the same set of 3? Will the combination lock me out of one while I try to select the options it shows me?  Once it shows me options to select, if there is an option with both, if I select it to go forward, is it already reserved for me once it's showing me the selection screen or can it still be taken out from under me between my selecting it and clicking "ok"?


You should be perfectly fine to select both on the same day. But I would advise doing this on your last scheduled MK day to get A&E (7DMT is a bit easier to acute). But if you are lucky enough to have them both come up, select whatever they give you immediately! Easier to tweak times after the fact than change the attraction completely. Because yes, they can "disappear" mid-scheduling if someone else is trying for them at the same time.


----------



## ValarDisneyus

Thank you Cluelyss! (And mesaboy, and all other helpful people on this thread!)


----------



## momof1princess

ValarDisneyus said:


> How early in your window did you try?



I was on the website to book at midnight the day my window opened, and there was nothing, and there's STILL nothing, over 2 weeks later.



Cluelyss said:


> Try splitting up your group and look for overlapping singles.   That's how I was able to get mine. Also, keep checking back, you'll be surprised how often you see them pop up as people rearrange their schedules. Good luck!!!



I've been checking for just ONE FP+, so at least DD can meet them (she's 17, old enough to do a M&G on her own-yeah, I know, she's a teenager, but A&E is the only FP+ she asked for on this trip), but still no luck. I check several times per day, at various times of the day, but nothing yet. Maybe I'll get lucky at the 30 day window.


----------



## Cluelyss

momof1princess said:


> I was on the website to book at midnight the day my window opened, and there was nothing, and there's STILL nothing, over 2 weeks later.  I've been checking for just ONE FP+, so at least DD can meet them (she's 17, old enough to do a M&G on her own-yeah, I know, she's a teenager, but A&E is the only FP+ she asked for on this trip), but still no luck. I check several times per day, at various times of the day, but nothing yet. Maybe I'll get lucky at the 30 day window.


Have you subscribed to the cancellation post here? If you are just looking for a single, you should be able to snag one eventually. Similar to the ADR cancellation boards, people will report FP findings on the A&E cancellation board, so I'd follow that as well.


----------



## krissydotnet

Does anybody know if Disney releases any additional FP+ when the 30 day mark hits.  I feel sorry for the people at 30 day mark thinking they can get A&E or 7DMT fastpasses.


----------



## jnncooke

So I just snagged one of the new Frozen Holiday Packages. Does anyone know if I will still need a FP+ for that since it says that you go to guest relations to pick your time? The way it is worded on the website is confusing because it then mentions having a FP+. Also, I had a Fantasmic Dinner Package for that day but I'm guessing I wouldn't have time to see Fantasmic and get over to the Streets of America to check in??


----------



## Cluelyss

krissydotnet said:


> Does anybody know if Disney releases any additional FP+ when the 30 day mark hits.  I feel sorry for the people at 30 day mark thinking they can get A&E or 7DMT fastpasses.


That has been rumored, but I haven't heard anyone confirm it (i.e. that there were all of a sudden a ton of A&Es popping up).


----------



## Cluelyss

krissydotnet said:


> Does anybody know if Disney releases any additional FP+ when the 30 day mark hits.  I feel sorry for the people at 30 day mark thinking they can get A&E or 7DMT fastpasses.


However, openings do pop up all the time. I had to rearrange some of our plans and lucked into a 7DMT for all 4 of us only 2 weeks before our trip. So it is possible....


----------



## mom2rtk

Cluelyss said:


> That has been rumored, but I haven't heard anyone confirm it (i.e. that there were all of a sudden a ton of A&Es popping up).



I agree. I think we'd know by now if they were holding back for the 30 day mark.


----------



## mom2elle

Hi, hoping that someone can help point me to a fast pass modification for dummies tutorial. I can't figure out how to do what I want to do. Basically want to find the best way to stalk the site or app for A&E fast passes. I logged in at midnight when my 60 day window opened and could not get any A&E fans passes. I was looking for the 6th day of our 8 day trip (nov 6), but no luck. We are a party of 5 so that probably didn't help. Now I would like to split our party so that we can hopefully find 2 fast passes sometime on nov 6th, so my daughter can see A&E. 

I read a few posts ago that to split our party I should do that in the app. But when I go in there, and I choose a fastpass to modify, when I select the two people that I want to modify, it only searches for experiences in the same time slot. How can I search for a new experience at any time? What is the best way for me to keep looking? 

Thanks!


----------



## momof1princess

mom2elle said:


> Hi, hoping that someone can help point me to a fast pass modification for dummies tutorial. I can't figure out how to do what I want to do. Basically want to find the best way to stalk the site or app for A&E fast passes. I logged in at midnight when my 60 day window opened and could not get any A&E fans passes. I was looking for the 6th day of our 8 day trip (nov 6), but no luck. We are a party of 5 so that probably didn't help. Now I would like to split our party so that we can hopefully find 2 fast passes sometime on nov 6th, so my daughter can see A&E.
> 
> I read a few posts ago that to split our party I should do that in the app. But when I go in there, and I choose a fastpass to modify, *when I select the two people that I want to modify, it only searches for experiences in the same time slot.* How can I search for a new experience at any time? What is the best way for me to keep looking?
> 
> Thanks!



This may be my issue as well (I'm also stalking the app for A&E FP+). I thought the app was searching the entire day, but it may just be searching within that one-hour time period.


----------



## kalliyan1

I currently have a package reservation that includes tix and dining starting on Dec. 18.  
I also have a r/o reservation for one night on Dec. 17th.  We are planning on going to the MVMCP so If I buy those tix and they are in my MDE, will I be able to make FP+ reservations 60 days in advance from the Dec. 17th room only reservation?
I know that normally I would have to wait until 60 from the Dec. 18 date because that's the package that the tix are associated with.  Just don't know if having the party tix in the account when it's time for FP+ reservations will buy me a day earlier.

Thanks


----------



## csmith1004

I have no idea how this happened but I just scored A&E for DD and I (sort of)!! I have the 4 of us scheduled for our fastpasses on 12/3 but DH and DS don't want to meet Ariel so I was going to see about switching them to something else. I clicked on our Ariel FP (9:00am) and chose the two of them and the first thing on the list was A&E! I quickly backed up and switched to DD and I thinking I'd just move our Ariel later but when I clicked no A&E!! I thought I had missed it! Back again, selected DH and DS and BAM - A&E shows up again so I chose it!! It is for 7:20pm (so it does search for more than just that time frame) and we will have to use DS and DH's magicbands to get in but we have a FP!! I am beyond thrilled!!  I have no idea why they showed up for DS and DH and not DD and I but whatever!! I am just so excited. So - don't give up! Keep checking!


----------



## dcp1234

I love WDW.  Have been there 10 or so times.  I love planning my trips, but I am not a fan of FP+ at all.  *I find the concept of planning my attraction order in advance(other than 1/2 hour before walking into the park) is ridiculous.*

I will get off my soap box now.

My question is, for people who visited and used FP within the parks on the day of the visit, but not FP+, did you feel that you still got on all attractions you wanted to, without spending all day in line?

Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

dcp1234 said:


> My question is, for people who visited and used FP within the parks on the day of the visit, but not FP+, did you feel that you still got on all attractions you wanted to, without spending all day in line?
> 
> Thanks!



I do not understand your question.  FP is long gone.


----------



## n2mm

dcp1234 said:


> I love WDW.  Have been there 10 or so times.  I love planning my trips, but I am not a fan of FP+ at all.  I find the concept of planning my attraction order in advance(other than 1/2 hour before walking into the park) is ridiculous.  I will get off my soap box now.  My question is, for people who visited and used FP within the parks on the day of the visit, but not FP+, did you feel that you still got on all attractions you wanted to, without spending all day in line?  Thanks!



We have been 3 trips now since the new FP system began and feel that the standby lines are longer now.  We don't like this system, but have to use it to get on our favorites now.


----------



## dcp1234

mesaboy2 said:


> I do not understand your question.  FP is long gone.


Maybe I'm mistaken.  I thought you could still get FP at the park the day you are there.


----------



## mesaboy2

A friendly reminder to all that this thread is not the place for debate on the merits of FP+--there are many others that serve that purpose.  I am not a moderator, but I am the OP and have no desire to see this thread become closed.


----------



## mesaboy2

dcp1234 said:


> Maybe I'm mistaken.  I thought you could still get FP at the park the day you are there.



You can, it's all considered part of FP+.  Some of your questions may be answered in the first post.


----------



## Cluelyss

momof1princess said:


> This may be my issue as well (I'm also stalking the app for A&E FP+). I thought the app was searching the entire day, but it may just be searching within that one-hour time period.


 The app will search the entire day, even though it says it is only searching within your current return window. However, it will put you into a return time that is close to your original, if it is available. You will then be able to modify the time from there.  The only times you would not be "searching" are times that fall within the return windows of your other scheduled FPs. If you truly want to stalk the entire day, you would need to leave it completely unscheduled.


----------



## Cluelyss

csmith1004 said:


> I have no idea how this happened but I just scored A&E for DD and I (sort of)!! I have the 4 of us scheduled for our fastpasses on 12/3 but DH and DS don't want to meet Ariel so I was going to see about switching them to something else. I clicked on our Ariel FP (9:00am) and chose the two of them and the first thing on the list was A&E! I quickly backed up and switched to DD and I thinking I'd just move our Ariel later but when I clicked no A&E!! I thought I had missed it! Back again, selected DH and DS and BAM - A&E shows up again so I chose it!! It is for 7:20pm (so it does search for more than just that time frame) and we will have to use DS and DH's magicbands to get in but we have a FP!! I am beyond thrilled!!  I have no idea why they showed up for DS and DH and not DD and I but whatever!! I am just so excited. So - don't give up! Keep checking!


 A linked party ticket will be able to be scheduled 30 days in advance, not 60, so I don't think that will buy you any extra time.


----------



## Cluelyss

Cluelyss said:


> A linked party ticket will be able to be scheduled 30 days in advance, not 60, so I don't think that will buy you any extra time.


  Sorry, posted this response to the wrong question.....this was in response to kalliyan1's question!!


----------



## Cluelyss

dcp1234 said:


> I love WDW.  Have been there 10 or so times.  I love planning my trips, but I am not a fan of FP+ at all.  I find the concept of planning my attraction order in advance(other than 1/2 hour before walking into the park) is ridiculous.  I will get off my soap box now.  My question is, for people who visited and used FP within the parks on the day of the visit, but not FP+, did you feel that you still got on all attractions you wanted to, without spending all day in line?  Thanks!


You will find very little day-of availability if you wait to schedule until you are in the parks.


----------



## Cluelyss

csmith1004 said:


> I have no idea how this happened but I just scored A&E for DD and I (sort of)!! I have the 4 of us scheduled for our fastpasses on 12/3 but DH and DS don't want to meet Ariel so I was going to see about switching them to something else. I clicked on our Ariel FP (9:00am) and chose the two of them and the first thing on the list was A&E! I quickly backed up and switched to DD and I thinking I'd just move our Ariel later but when I clicked no A&E!! I thought I had missed it! Back again, selected DH and DS and BAM - A&E shows up again so I chose it!! It is for 7:20pm (so it does search for more than just that time frame) and we will have to use DS and DH's magicbands to get in but we have a FP!! I am beyond thrilled!!  I have no idea why they showed up for DS and DH and not DD and I but whatever!! I am just so excited. So - don't give up! Keep checking!


 This has happened to me before, where the app will showed different things available for different members of my party. Not sure why, but congrats on scoring fast passes for A&E!!!


----------



## ValarDisneyus

I have been taught before that the most effective way to listen is to repeat back what you're pretty sure you were told to make sure you understood correctly, so, just to recap:

I would like VERY MUCH to book the A&E M&G. I'm going for an 8 day trip in May, with the last park day being May 16. My 60-day-out-day is March 10. On the evening of March 9, I need to stay up until midnight, refreshing the computer every few minutes until the ability to select FP+ comes up. (The computer is better than the phone app for this.) As soon as I have the screen, I need to select May 16 and select 3 attractions I want FP+ for. One for A+E, the other two must also be in the Magic Kingdom. If the computer then gives me a selectable option with A+E, TAKE IT, because it's easier to fudge the time once I already have a FP+ reserved. 

Am I doing this right?


----------



## RealBlast3

I just did my fast pass at my 60 day mark. All went pretty well actually, aside from a few bugs which I guess are par for the course and I shouldn't worry about, I think.

Like, on the main MY Disney Experience page for reservations and tickets, on one of my days, it only shows 1 fast pass listed, but when I check on the link for more detail for that date, then it shows all 3. I'm guessing that's happened to others?

And the other, when I attempted to change a time for Tower of Tower...I somehow ended up with 2 Fast Pass reservations for them! I mean, I'm sure it's not right LOL. It looks like I have 4 Fast passes now. It shows the old time I already changed, plus the new time I changed it to. However, once again, when I click the links to go into detail on the day and click to attempt to Update the fast passes for that day, then it shows only 3 listed and the correct, edited TOT time.


----------



## Cluelyss

ValarDisneyus said:


> I have been taught before that the most effective way to listen is to repeat back what you're pretty sure you were told to make sure you understood correctly, so, just to recap:  I would like VERY MUCH to book the A&E M&G. I'm going for an 8 day trip in May, with the last park day being May 16. My 60-day-out-day is March 10. On the evening of March 9, I need to stay up until midnight, refreshing the computer every few minutes until the ability to select FP+ comes up. (The computer is better than the phone app for this.) As soon as I have the screen, I need to select May 16 and select 3 attractions I want FP+ for. One for A+E, the other two must also be in the Magic Kingdom. If the computer then gives me a selectable option with A+E, TAKE IT, because it's easier to fudge the time once I already have a FP+ reserved.  Am I doing this right?


Yes, this is your best bet for getting A&E....unless their popularity starts to decline between now and then. Good luck!!


----------



## Cluelyss

RealBlast3 said:


> I just did my fast pass at my 60 day mark. All went pretty well actually, aside from a few bugs which I guess are par for the course and I shouldn't worry about, I think.  Like, on the main MY Disney Experience page for reservations and tickets, on one of my days, it only shows 1 fast pass listed, but when I check on the link for more detail for that date, then it shows all 3. I'm guessing that's happened to others?  And the other, when I attempted to change a time for Tower of Tower...I somehow ended up with 2 Fast Pass reservations for them! I mean, I'm sure it's not right LOL. It looks like I have 4 Fast passes now. It shows the old time I already changed, plus the new time I changed it to. However, once again, when I click the links to go into detail on the day and click to attempt to Update the fast passes for that day, then it shows only 3 listed and the correct, edited TOT time.


Sounds like "normal" MDX glitches to me!


----------



## RealBlast3

Cluelyss said:


> Sounds like "normal" MDX glitches to me!



I figured. But if someone could confirm for me that what shows up on the day itself's page "overrules" so to speak, what I'm seeing on the front page of the reservations page, where the odd glitches appear, that would be great. 

I mean, everything is telling me that in theory, if the correct fastpasses I made are showing up when I click on the date and/or go to the update page, than that means they are truly there and I shouldn't worry about that the front page only has 1 listed on 1 day and 2 times listed for another reservation.

Still, I would appreciate if anyone else who has gone through these sort of glitches could put my mind at ease that if I can see the fastpasses on the detail/update page, than that superceeded the front page.


----------



## ICan'tWait

Staying off site.  When I look on line and click the button for making FP+ it counts down and tells me my booking day is 60 days out.  From what I've read here though I will not be able to book that day?  Just a computer glitch and I need to wait for 30 days?


----------



## Cluelyss

ICan'tWait said:


> Staying off site.  When I look on line and click the button for making FP+ it counts down and tells me my booking day is 60 days out.  From what I've read here though I will not be able to book that day?  Just a computer glitch and I need to wait for 30 days?


Correct. If you are off-site you will be able to book each day of your tickets 30-days in advance.


----------



## Safari23

So I currently have 3 FPs for 7DMT, but one is for a different time. I've been trying to change it. I found someone with a FP for the time I needed and they were so kind to try and coordinate so I could grab it. We picked a time and I refreshed like crazy but wasn't able to grab it  I wondering if I did it wrong or was just unlucky and someone else grabbed it first? I went I to change FPs and tried to find a new time for the one. I kept hitting refresh but nothing new ever came up. Was I supposed to go into choose new FPs? I was afraid to do that and then lose my matching times on the other 2 FPs. Why is this so frustrating?! Lol


----------



## Cluelyss

Safari23 said:


> So I currently have 3 FPs for 7DMT, but one is for a different time. I've been trying to change it. I found someone with a FP for the time I needed and they were so kind to try and coordinate so I could grab it. We picked a time and I refreshed like crazy but wasn't able to grab it  I wondering if I did it wrong or was just unlucky and someone else grabbed it first? I went I to change FPs and tried to find a new time for the one. I kept hitting refresh but nothing new ever came up. Was I supposed to go into choose new FPs? I was afraid to do that and then lose my matching times on the other 2 FPs. Why is this so frustrating?! Lol


Sounds like you did everything right....someone must have just snuck in and grabbed it before you could. Keep checking and don't give up!! Sending some pixie dust your way


----------



## Safari23

Thanks cluelyss!


----------



## ICan'tWait

Cluelyss said:


> Correct. If you are off-site you will be able to book each day of your tickets 30-days in advance.



Thank you cluelyss.  That's what I thought but I went to double check tonight just in case a glitch would let me book. One can always hope...  So now I have a new problem.  

We're going to MVMCP on 12/2. Now when I click to make a FP+ selection instead of saying I can make reservations on 10/3 it says I can't make reservations until day of on 12/2.  Now I'm all stressed. Shouldn't it say 11/2?  Will it magically work on that day or do I need to call somewhere?  So much work for one night at Disney...


----------



## Priory

Thank you so much to the creator of this thread and to everyone here at the DIS! I just booked all of my FP+ and it was a breeze. I was stunned to see A+E and 7DMT available multiple times for every MK day I checked (including my first day on property!!!). (I didn't book A&E so I'm not 100% sure I could have.) I am encouraged that perhaps I picked a good time of year to go considering how easy all of this was. 

The only thing left is a BOG lunch fastpass. Then I am set - barring any Disney IT magic...


----------



## Cluelyss

ICan'tWait said:


> Thank you cluelyss.  That's what I thought but I went to double check tonight just in case a glitch would let me book. One can always hope...  So now I have a new problem.  We're going to MVMCP on 12/2. Now when I click to make a FP+ selection instead of saying I can make reservations on 10/3 it says I can't make reservations until day of on 12/2.  Now I'm all stressed. Shouldn't it say 11/2?  Will it magically work on that day or do I need to call somewhere?  So much work for one night at Disney...


 Is your party ticket already linked in MDX? When I linked my MNSSHP ticket, a 30 day window opened, in Magic Kingdom only, right away (which was nice, because then I was able to practice making my selections before my actual date opened). So I would think yours would look the same? I know others here have reported seeing the same thing with their party tickets, but not sure if it makes a difference that I had an on-site reservation with tickets also linked to my account. Is the party ticket the only ticket you have linked?


----------



## geaux_half

Priory said:


> Thank you so much to the creator of this thread and to everyone here at the DIS! I just booked all of my FP+ and it was a breeze. I was stunned to see A+E and 7DMT available multiple times for every MK day I checked (including my first day on property!!!). (I didn't book A&E so I'm not 100% sure I could have.) I am encouraged that perhaps I picked a good time of year to go considering how easy all of this was.
> 
> The only thing left is a BOG lunch fastpass. Then I am set - barring any Disney IT magic...



My 60 day window opened last night as well and I was able to book everything except for FoF parade viewing.  How big is your booking party?  A&E was only available for my party of 5 on day 6 for me.  

I'm back on the sidelines as well waiting for a BOG lunch fastpass!!!


----------



## abh413

I've probably missed this somewhere and if I did, I apologize for repeating a question.... I need to change SOME of my FP+ for SOME of my party. I cannot figure out how to do it without messing something up.

#1... For example... Day 2: All 3 of us have the same FP+ for 3 attractions. I want to cancel Meet Ariel for my DH and choose something else for him. However, we have a 7DMT for this day... and I don't want anything to happen to it for any of us. Is it possible to cancel for just one person when we all have it?

#2... For example... Day 2: All 3 of us have the same FP+ to Peter Pan. If I want to cancel the FP+ for Peter Pan for all of us, how do I choose another choice for each of us SEPARATELY? I want to do this so I can stalk A&E FP+. Is it possible to do this without messing up our other choices like 7DMT?


I'm really afraid of messing something up and losing our 7DMT one. And, I'm so confused! I will appreciate any advice. TIA!


----------



## geaux_half

abh413 said:


> I've probably missed this somewhere and if I did, I apologize for repeating a question.... I need to change SOME of my FP+ for SOME of my party. I cannot figure out how to do it without messing something up.
> 
> #1... For example... Day 2: All 3 of us have the same FP+ for 3 attractions. I want to cancel Meet Ariel for my DH and choose something else for him. However, we have a 7DMT for this day... and I don't want anything to happen to it for any of us. Is it possible to cancel for just one person when we all have it?
> 
> #2... For example... Day 2: All 3 of us have the same FP+ to Peter Pan. If I want to cancel the FP+ for Peter Pan for all of us, how do I choose another choice for each of us SEPARATELY? I want to do this so I can stalk A&E FP+. Is it possible to do this without messing up our other choices like 7DMT?
> 
> 
> I'm really afraid of messing something up and losing our 7DMT one. And, I'm so confused! I will appreciate any advice. TIA!



The attached link is in the OP that has great examples of booking and making changes to FP+.

Post 2 within that link is what you need to change experiences for some party members.


----------



## geaux_half

kalliyan1 said:


> I currently have a package reservation that includes tix and dining starting on Dec. 18.
> I also have a r/o reservation for one night on Dec. 17th.  We are planning on going to the MVMCP so If I buy those tix and they are in my MDE, will I be able to make FP+ reservations 60 days in advance from the Dec. 17th room only reservation?
> I know that normally I would have to wait until 60 from the Dec. 18 date because that's the package that the tix are associated with.  Just don't know if having the party tix in the account when it's time for FP+ reservations will buy me a day earlier.
> 
> Thanks





Cluelyss said:


> A linked party ticket will be able to be scheduled 30 days in advance, not 60, so I don't think that will buy you any extra time.



My 60 day window opened earlier today and I was able to book 6 days of FP+s on a MVMCP and 5 day non package ticket.  Once you link a non package ticket to MDX you will see 30 days of availability until your 60 day window opens.  At 60 days you should be able to book for the length of your stay.


----------



## abh413

geaux_half said:


> The attached link is in the OP that has great examples of booking and making changes to FP+.
> 
> Post 2 within that link is what you need to change experiences for some party members.




Thank you! I've never seen that post before... trying it now!


----------



## Cluelyss

geaux_half said:


> My 60 day window opened earlier today and I was able to book 6 days of FP+s on a MVMCP and 5 day non package ticket.  Once you link a non package ticket to MDX you will see 30 days of availability until your 60 day window opens.  At 60 days you should be able to book for the length of your stay.


But since OP's party ticket is for the day PRIOR to check in, they will not be able to book until 60 days prior to their check in date, not 60 days prior to party date. I think that's what OP was asking?  Since the party does not actually fall within their scheduled resort stay, I think they will have to wait until 30 days prior to the party date to schedule on that ticket....but will he able to schedule everything else at the 60-day mark.


----------



## Baptist

Priory said:


> Thank you so much to the creator of this thread and to everyone here at the DIS! I just booked all of my FP+ and it was a breeze. I was stunned to see A+E and 7DMT available multiple times for every MK day I checked (including my first day on property!!!). (I didn't book A&E so I'm not 100% sure I could have.) I am encouraged that perhaps I picked a good time of year to go considering how easy all of this was.
> 
> The only thing left is a BOG lunch fastpass. Then I am set - barring any Disney IT magic...



I didn't have the same luck.  My window opened today and was ready to go at 11 central.  I was shut out of A&E for my entire stay.  I'm fed up with this inequitable reservation system.   Why should it favor those with long stays?  It's unfair!  

Note, we did get all of the other FPs we wanted including 7DMT (at the times we wanted too, so I guess it's not all bad.  Just a little frustrating at times.


----------



## ghtx

Baptist said:


> I didn't have the same luck.  My window opened today and was ready to go at 11 central.  I was shut out of A&E for my entire stay.  I'm fed up with this inequitable reservation system.  * Why should it favor those with long stays?  It's unfair!  *
> 
> Note, we did get all of the other FPs we wanted including 7DMT (at the times we wanted too, so I guess it's not all bad.  Just a little frustrating at times.



Is it also unfair that you were allowed to book at 60 days out while off-site guests can only book at 30 days out?


----------



## Cluelyss

Baptist said:


> I didn't have the same luck.  My window opened today and was ready to go at 11 central.  I was shut out of A&E for my entire stay.  I'm fed up with this inequitable reservation system.   Why should it favor those with long stays?  It's unfair!  Note, we did get all of the other FPs we wanted including 7DMT (at the times we wanted too, so I guess it's not all bad.  Just a little frustrating at times.


How large is your group? And have you tried splitting it up and searching for singles? Most have reported success using this method, especially since your window just opened last night.


----------



## Baptist

ghtx said:


> Is it also unfair that you were allowed to book at 60 days out while off-site guests can only book at 30 days out?



Yes, I agree that booking at 60 days for onsite is unfair as well.  However, I understand why Disney does this.  It's a perk to encourage you to stay at a Disney Hotel (just like the pools, service, and EMH).  We all have the choice where to stay.  However, I don't have the choice to turn my 5 day vacation into a 14 day vacation just to maximize my FP+ availabilities.  Nobody's doing that.

What next, will there be a special pool or maybe fireworks viewing areas for those who stay 10 days+?


----------



## kdfogliano

So, we are disney nuts but Have not been since past pass plus has started

Help me understand in basic terms.  lol

I know I can reserve ahead, but are there still fast pass kiosks at the parks?
How accessible are they if there is?

We are early risers, so do rides like the dwarfs min have a long standby wait first thing?  

Trying to figure out if we should use our same stratgey of getting to parks early, hitting popular rides quickly without fast passes and saving fastpasses for later

Or does the plus change that??  thx!


----------



## Baptist

Cluelyss said:


> How large is your group? And have you tried splitting it up and searching for singles? Most have reported success using this method, especially since your window just opened last night.



My group is 4.  Can you point me to the link that details how to split up.  I tried it, but got scared when it asked me to confirm changing reservations.  I don't want to lose any 7DMT.

Thank you!


----------



## erionm

Use of the legacy (paper) FastPass system was discontinued in January 2014.


----------



## kay1864

kdfogliano said:


> So, we are disney nuts but Have not been since past pass plus has started
> 
> Help me understand in basic terms.  lol
> 
> 1. I know I can reserve ahead, but are there still fast pass kiosks at the parks?
> 2. How accessible are they if there is?
> 
> 3. We are early risers, so do rides like the dwarfs min have a long standby wait first thing?
> 
> 4. Trying to figure out if we should use our same stratgey of getting to parks early, hitting popular rides quickly without fast passes and saving fastpasses for later
> 
> Or does the plus change that??  thx!


1. Yes, but not located at each FP ride as before.  Instead, any of the multiple in-park FP kiosks can get you FPs for that park's attractions.
2. Kiosk locations (and other useful information) are in this thread.
3. Yes.  If you can't get a FP in advance for Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, many have suggested riding at the end of the day.
4. That is still a useful strategy.  However, getting your FPs in advance (for the afternoon) instead of at the in-park kiosks on "day of" will give you much better availability.


----------



## AmyB2006

kay1864 said:


> 1. Yes, but not located at each FP ride as before.  Instead, any of the multiple in-park FP kiosks can get you FPs for that park's attractions.



Just to add to this though, you can't get a 4th FP until you have used your pre-scheduled 3 FP+ or the time on them has expired.  So if you scheduled your 3 FP+ in advance, for say noon or later, you can't walk by a kiosk to try to get a  FP at 10:00 am.


----------



## Baptist

I checked a few posts up and found the link to the FP+ advice.  Thank you.  I still could not get a single.  We are at the disadvantage of only a 5 day stay.


----------



## Priory

Baptist said:


> Yes, I agree that booking at 60 days for onsite is unfair as well.  However, I understand why Disney does this.  It's a perk to encourage you to stay at a Disney Hotel (just like the pools, service, and EMH).  We all have the choice where to stay.  However, I don't have the choice to turn my 5 day vacation into a 14 day vacation just to maximize my FP+ availabilities.  Nobody's doing that.
> 
> What next, will there be a special pool or maybe fireworks viewing areas for those who stay 10 days+?



Yes, please!

Kidding. 

Kind of...


----------



## Cyrano

kdfogliano said:


> So, we are disney nuts but Have not been since past pass plus has started
> 
> Help me understand in basic terms.  lol
> 
> I know I can reserve ahead, but are there still fast pass kiosks at the parks?
> How accessible are they if there is?
> 
> We are early risers, so do rides like the dwarfs min have a long standby wait first thing?
> 
> Trying to figure out if we should use our same stratgey of getting to parks early, hitting popular rides quickly without fast passes and saving fastpasses for later
> 
> Or does the plus change that??  thx!



Moved to the definitive thread on FP+


----------



## Cluelyss

Baptist said:


> I checked a few posts up and found the link to the FP+ advice.  Thank you.  I still could not get a single.  We are at the disadvantage of only a 5 day stay.


Do not give up hope! It took me several weeks of obsessively searching and tweaking before I locked down the date/time I wanted for my party of 4. 

A few tips: 

1. Grab singles as you see them, as it's easier to search for a new time than new attraction. Also, once your party is broken up, I found the website better more reliable than searching with the app. 

2. Subscribe to the A&E cancellation thread for your month. I know there were ones for October and November, I'm sure there's a December one now as well. People will post trades and drops there - can also be a good way to swap singles with others who are searching too.  And people will often post openings that they come across as well. 

3. If Disney announces extended park hours for any days of your stay, additional FP spots will open up, and everyone is now on equal footing to grab them. Follow the Disney Parks Blog for this information. This recently happened for several non-party nights in October, and tons of folks were reporting having snagged FPs for A&E on my cancellation board right after. 

4. Keep checking back, especially over the next 1-2 weeks. I found a lot of people would schedule A&E for any day of their trip that they could get them, then dropped the ones that didn't work best with their plans. Watch the cancellation board for these, I saw it all the time in my October one. 

Good luck!!! Sending some pixie dust your way!!!


----------



## mbrittb00

We are going to be at Disney the last week of October, and are considering adding a MNSSHP to our trip.  Our first day in the parks (Sunday) is currently planned to be MK and we have FP+ selections for that day including A&E and 7DMT.  One option we are considering is starting our trip a day earlier and going into the MK (or possibly AK) on that Saturday, then sleep in and just do MNSSHP on Sunday.  

How does adding a party ticket effect FP+ selections that you have already made?  If we enter the MK on a party ticket will we still be able to use the FP+ selections we have already  made for that day under our regular park ticket?  Will we need our main magic bands as well in order to use those FP+ selections?  What about FP+ selections for the Saturday before?

Also, can you still enter the MK at 4pm using a party ticket?

Thanks,


----------



## Cluelyss

mbrittb00 said:


> We are going to be at Disney the last week of October, and are considering adding a MNSSHP to our trip.  Our first day in the parks (Sunday) is currently planned to be MK and we have FP+ selections for that day including A&E and 7DMT.  One option we are considering is starting our trip a day earlier and going into the MK (or possibly AK) on that Saturday, then sleep in and just do MNSSHP on Sunday.  How does adding a party ticket effect FP+ selections that you have already made?  If we enter the MK on a party ticket will we still be able to use the FP+ selections we have already  made for that day under our regular park ticket?  Will we need our main magic bands as well in order to use those FP+ selections?  What about FP+ selections for the Saturday before?  Also, can you still enter the MK at 4pm using a party ticket?  Thanks,


Yes, you can enter MK at 4 pm with your party ticket, so if your existing FP selections on Sunday are between 4 and 7 you can use them on your party ticket alone. If not, you would need to use a day of regular park admission to enter MK prior to 4 pm that day. If they are after 4, once you add the party ticket to your MDX account, you will have an "extra" day of FPs to schedule on Saturday. If not, you will not gain any extra FP scheduling availability. Hope that makes sense?


----------



## mbrittb00

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, you can enter MK at 4 pm with your party ticket, so if your existing FP selections on Sunday are between 4 and 7 you can use them on your party ticket alone. If not, you would need to use a day of regular park admission to enter MK prior to 4 pm that day. If they are after 4, once you add the party ticket to your MDX account, you will have an "extra" day of FPs to schedule on Saturday. If not, you will not gain any extra FP scheduling availability. Hope that makes sense?



What if one of your FP+ selections cross over.  I.e. from 3:30 - 4:30?  (that's our A&E).  Also, what happens when I go into the park with my admission ticket on Saturday (i.e. a day I had not made FP+ selections for)?  Can I make FP+ selections for that park at that time?  What happens to my other FP+ selections on other days?


----------



## ckelly14

mbrittb00 said:


> We are going to be at Disney the last week of October, and are considering adding a MNSSHP to our trip.  Our first day in the parks (Sunday) is currently planned to be MK and we have FP+ selections for that day including A&E and 7DMT.  One option we are considering is starting our trip a day earlier and going into the MK (or possibly AK) on that Saturday, then sleep in and just do MNSSHP on Sunday.  How does adding a party ticket effect FP+ selections that you have already made?  If we enter the MK on a party ticket will we still be able to use the FP+ selections we have already  made for that day under our regular park ticket?  Will we need our main magic bands as well in order to use those FP+ selections?  What about FP+ selections for the Saturday before?  Also, can you still enter the MK at 4pm using a party ticket?  Thanks,



Yes, you will be able to make enter the park at 4 and make FP+ reservations for the 4-7 time slots. 

You will be able to make FP's for the day AND the 4-7 slot if you have the regular ticket and the party ticket on separate MDE accounts.  You will then need to bring the hard ticket and your magic bands to the park to access both sets.


----------



## mbrittb00

ckelly14 said:


> Yes, you will be able to make enter the park at 4 and make FP+ reservations for the 4-7 time slots.
> 
> You will be able to make FP's for the day AND the 4-7 slot if you have the regular ticket and the party ticket on separate MDE accounts.  You will then need to bring the hard ticket and your magic bands to the park to access both sets.



Our plan is to ONLY go in for MNSSHP on Sunday (i.e. 4pm+) and go to either MK or AK on the Saturday before (this would be an addition to our current plan and currently have no FP+ reservations for that day).  We would like to use the FP+ selections we already have for Sunday once we enter the park at 4pm for the party, especially since one of them is A&E that we have had to struggle so hard to get.  

We would also like to be able to make FP+ reservations for Saturday, but it starting to sound like if one of our FP+ reservations for Sunday is (or starts) before 4pm, we won't be allowed.


----------



## mbrittb00

Do I also understand correctly that there aren't any FPs (+ or otherwise) avaliable during the party only hours (i.e. 7pm-12am)?


----------



## mbrittb00

ckelly14 said:


> Yes, you will be able to make enter the park at 4 and make FP+ reservations for the 4-7 time slots.
> 
> You will be able to make FP's for the day AND the 4-7 slot if you have the regular ticket and the party ticket on separate MDE accounts.  You will then need to bring the hard ticket and your magic bands to the park to access both sets.



Is the system designed intentionally so that you can make FP+ selections between 4-7 if you have a party ticket, or is that just a bug/loophole in the system?


----------



## Cluelyss

mbrittb00 said:


> Is the system designed intentionally so that you can make FP+ selections between 4-7 if you have a party ticket, or is that just a bug/loophole in the system?


Its not a "loophole" - it's a legitimate park ticket that you can schedule FP selections with. However, the system will not differentiate between a party ticket and a regular ticket, so you need to ensure that you are only scheduling FPs between 4 and 7?if you want to be able to use them on your party ticket.


----------



## mesaboy2

mbrittb00 said:


> Do I also understand correctly that there aren't any FPs (+ or otherwise) avaliable during the party only hours (i.e. 7pm-12am)?



Correct, as mentioned in the OP.



mbrittb00 said:


> Is the system designed intentionally so that you can make FP+ selections between 4-7 if you have a party ticket, or is that just a bug/loophole in the system?



MNSSHP tickets allow selection of FPs like any other admission media, including scheduling them during all normal park hours.  It's just that you can't use them if they're before 4:00p.


----------



## Cluelyss

mbrittb00 said:


> Our plan is to ONLY go in for MNSSHP on Sunday (i.e. 4pm+) and go to either MK or AK on the Saturday before (this would be an addition to our current plan and currently have no FP+ reservations for that day).  We would like to use the FP+ selections we already have for Sunday once we enter the park at 4pm for the party, especially since one of them is A&E that we have had to struggle so hard to get.  We would also like to be able to make FP+ reservations for Saturday, but it starting to sound like if one of our FP+ reservations for Sunday is (or starts) before 4pm, we won't be allowed.


You can schedule FPs on a party ticket for any time of the day, you just can't USE them until after 4, since you can't get into the park until 4.   This will not prohibit you from scheduling FPs on Saturday, too. 

And in response to your other question, YES you can use your A&E FPs since part of the window is after 4pm. Just run there first thing!!


----------



## slzer0

Looks like the trade thread has expanded to include SDMT. Thought it was worth a mention here.


----------



## mrcricket

So i've been studying this Fast Pass + thing and finally got to book my Fast Passes today. I must say I am NOT impressed with this system at all. Way too many flaws and it totally screws up how we approach the parks. I'll hold off final judgement until after experiencing the parks with this new system, but frankly right now, Disney seems to be sucking the magic out of their park experience with this über planning approach. I was very frustrated with the timing options of the rides and attractions I wanted and as such, not as looking forward to my time there as in previous years. I'm hoping with the time of year I'm going (early Dec.) that the crowds will be small enough that we can still see and do most of what we want to do. But frankly, right now, FastPass+ is sucking for me.


----------



## WuvEeyore

mrcricket said:


> I was very frustrated with the timing options of the rides and attractions I wanted and as such, not as looking forward to my time there as in previous years. I'm hoping with the time of year I'm going (early Dec.) that the crowds will be small enough that we can still see and do most of what we want to do. But frankly, right now, FastPass+ is sucking for me.



You can change the times of the rides.  You don't have to keep the times they gave you, just modify your fastpass and choose change time.


----------



## ncdj2013

Baptist said:


> Yes, I agree that booking at 60 days for onsite is unfair as well.  However, I understand why Disney does this.  It's a perk to encourage you to stay at a Disney Hotel (just like the pools, service, and EMH).  We all have the choice where to stay.  However, I don't have the choice to turn my 5 day vacation into a 14 day vacation just to maximize my FP+ availabilities.  Nobody's doing that.
> 
> What next, will there be a special pool or maybe fireworks viewing areas for those who stay 10 days+?



I don't think its unusual or unfair for a company to reward it's top customers and that would be those that spend the most and stay the longest.


----------



## mesaboy2

Another reminder to keep this thread focused on the facts of FP.  Editorializing on the merits is not welcome here--you can start a new thread or find any of hundreds of others for that.

From the OP:


> As with the original thread, this one will only be useful if commentary and debate regarding the pros and cons of FP+ versus Legacy FP is kept out of the discussion.  Virtually all FP+ threads that start down that road become locked and useless, and I will request the mods delete such posts when I see them.


----------



## thatgirl23

Once you use your first FP, is it possible to then switch your 2nd or 3rd FP to the same ride you used your 1st FP for?  For example... I have Splash, IASW, and PP scheduled.  After I use my Splash FP, can I change my IASW FP for Splash again (provided there are times available)?


----------



## mesaboy2

thatgirl23 said:


> Once you use your first FP, is it possible to then switch your 2nd or 3rd FP to the same ride you used your 1st FP for?  For example... I have Splash, IASW, and PP scheduled.  After I use my Splash FP, can I change my IASW FP for Splash again (provided there are times available)?



I don't believe so, but I'm honestly not sure.  The original three selections must be for different attractions, I'd be surprised if just using one changed that.


----------



## thatgirl23

Thank you mesaboy2  

That's my biggest issue with FP+ as we're not big ride people.  We always end up wasting 2 FP at most parks.  I was hoping we could reschedule FP 2 or 3 after the first is used.  I was thinking (and hoping) that when the first is used, it's gone and won't "register" therefore allowing us to reschedule for the original ride (if that makes sense).


----------



## etoiles

Forgive me if this answer is here but I have not been able to find it anywhere but if you want to book a particular ride like the SDMT is it better to book just that one fast pass plus immediately and then go back and do the other two or must you select three at once?


----------



## mesaboy2

etoiles said:


> Forgive me if this answer is here but I have not been able to find it anywhere but if you want to book a particular ride like the SDMT is it better to book just that one fast pass plus immediately and then go back and do the other two or must you select three at once?



You must initially select three.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

Can someone please remind me:

What happens if I miss my fast pass return time?
(If dinning ran late or on a broken ride)

If I can reschedule is it for the same ride but just a later time?

Thank you for your time. I know that it has been asked before and I did write the answers down, but now I can not find them.

Beth


----------



## mesaboy2

BigMommaMouse said:


> Can someone please remind me:  What happens if I miss my fast pass return time? (If dinning ran late or on a broken ride)  If I can reschedule is it for the same ride but just a later time?  Thank you for your time. I know that it has been asked before and I did write the answers down, but now I can not find them.  Beth



The answers are in the first post.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

mesaboy2 said:


> The answers are in the first post.



Thanks, I did read it through before posting. Missed it then, but see it now.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

BigMommaMouse said:


> Thanks, I did read it through before posting. Missed it then, but see it now.



On this subject... "If an FP+ return window has passed without being used, that FP+ can be rescheduled to later in the day (subject to availability)."

I'm pretty sure I read this at some point, but didn't see it in the first post -- does it have to be rescheduled for the same park as the original?

E.g. I have 3 scheduled for MK, miss my last one, then hop to AK -- can I reschedule that unused MK one for AK? 

AND/OR can I pull a 4th FP+ from AK, even if I didn't use my 3rd pre-booked one?


----------



## mesaboy2

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> On this subject... "If an FP+ return window has passed without being used, that FP+ can be rescheduled to later in the day (subject to availability)."
> 
> I'm pretty sure I read this at some point, but didn't see it in the first post -- does it have to be rescheduled for the same park as the original?
> 
> E.g. I have 3 scheduled for MK, miss my last one, then hop to AK -- can I reschedule that unused MK one for AK?
> 
> AND/OR can I pull a 4th FP+ from AK, even if I didn't use my 3rd pre-booked one?



In this case, the original three FPs have either been used or expired, so you should be able to book a 4th FP at a different park.  That's my understanding of it anyway.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mesaboy2 said:


> In this case, the original three FPs have either been used or expired, so you should be able to book a 4th FP at a different park.  That's my understanding of it anyway.



Ok -- thanks! So a no-go on rescheduling that expired one to another park, probably...


----------



## mesaboy2

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Ok -- thanks! So a no-go on rescheduling that expired one to another park, probably...



Kind of a grey area in the system.  Whether you can book a 4th or reschedule the one that has passed should effectively be the same thing, unless you can't reschedule that expired one to a different park--and I could see that being a problem.  Not enough reports back on these more unusual situations to answer for sure in my opinion.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mesaboy2 said:


> Kind of a grey area in the system.  Whether you can book a 4th or reschedule the one that has passed should effectively be the same thing, unless you can't reschedule that expired one to a different park--and I could see that being a problem.  Not enough reports back on these more unusual situations to answer for sure in my opinion.



Gotcha'. Maybe I'll engineer this situation and test it out in 5 days!!


----------



## mesaboy2

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Gotcha'. Maybe I'll engineer this situation and test it out in 5 days!!



We're probably not the only ones interested in the answer.  Have a great trip!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mesaboy2 said:


> We're probably not the only ones interested in the answer.  Have a great trip!



Thanks!!! I'll report back...


----------



## avic77

subscribing


----------



## darthvaderusa

Subscribing


----------



## phabric

slzer0 said:


> Looks like the trade thread has expanded to include SDMT. Thought it was worth a mention here.



which ride is SDMT?


----------



## nanhol

phabric said:


> which ride is SDMT?



Seven dwarves mine train


----------



## mesaboy2

phabric said:


> which ride is SDMT?



Seven Dwarfs Mine Train.


----------



## katygal

Subscribing...


----------



## hkwendy

I'm sorry if this has been answered, but is a FP needed for the frozen sing-a-long?  I was thinking this was more like a Dream a long with Mickey show where we could just show up?  Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

hkwendy said:


> I'm sorry if this has been answered, but is a FP needed for the frozen sing-a-long?  I was thinking this was more like a Dream a long with Mickey show where we could just show up?  Thanks!


It is now FP+ or standby, no more paper return tickets.


----------



## mesaboy2

hkwendy said:


> I'm sorry if this has been answered, but is a FP needed for the frozen sing-a-long?  I was thinking this was more like a Dream a long with Mickey show where we could just show up?  Thanks!



The first post contains a comprehensive suggested priority list.


----------



## kerplop

I have a quick question. We're staying off-site for the first time and we'll be booking our FP at 30 days of course. When we get to Disney I'd like to purchase a Magic Band to use for our trip and any others afterward, but I was wondering if that will mess up our FP+ selections we already made? Or will those just transfer over to the Magic Band? Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

kerplop said:


> I have a quick question. We're staying off-site for the first time and we'll be booking our FP at 30 days of course. When we get to Disney I'd like to purchase a Magic Band to use for our trip and any others afterward, but I was wondering *if that will mess up our FP+ selections we already made*? Or will those just transfer over to the Magic Band? Thanks!



Not at all.  Your MB will be linked to your MDX account at purchase and you'll be good to go.


----------



## kerplop

mesaboy2 said:


> Not at all.  Your MB will be linked to your MDX account at purchase and you'll be good to go.


Thank you so much for your help and for all your work on this thread. This is going to be our first trip with FP+


----------



## hkwendy

Good to know- thank you!


----------



## dmband

Please correct me if I am wrong, but their is NO way to use 1 fp+ in a park! you must book 3?
Soaring is the only thing my family would really need/want fp+ for at Epcot. 
It seems however we would need to pick all 3 and not be able to select fp+ at other park (hopped) when we got there unless the others expired.

How likely is it that soarin has fp+ for "walk ups" late in the day?

The better idea might be to hop over to Epcot and just get a walk up fp+

Tia


----------



## ghtx

dmband said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong, but their is NO way to use 1 fp+ in a park! you must book 3?
> Soaring is the only thing my family would really need/want fp+ for at Epcot.
> It seems however we would need to pick all 3 and not be able to select fp+ at other park (hopped) when we got there unless the others expired.
> 
> How likely is it that soarin has fp+ for "walk ups" late in the day?
> 
> The better idea might be to hop over to Epcot and just get a walk up fp+
> 
> Tia



I have heard mixed things about whether you can book 3, cancel 2 of them, then get your in-park FP from the kiosk after using the sole remaining FP.

It will be doubtful that Soarin will have day-of FPs available past the morning.  Most probably not in the afternoon.


----------



## geaux_half

dmband said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong, but their is NO way to use 1 fp+ in a park! you must book 3?
> Soaring is the only thing my family would really need/want fp+ for at Epcot.
> It seems however we would need to pick all 3 and not be able to select fp+ at other park (hopped) when we got there unless the others expired.
> 
> How likely is it that soarin has fp+ for "walk ups" late in the day?
> 
> The better idea might be to hop over to Epcot and just get a walk up fp+
> 
> Tia



I believe that is the purpose of the Cancel FastPass+ button on the website.  The system will automatically schedule 3 FP+s when you select but you can use the Cancel button to get rid of the FPs that you aren't interested in.  If you later decide to use one of the cancelled options you will have to reschedule the entire day.


----------



## Cluelyss

geaux_half said:


> I believe that is the purpose of the Cancel FastPass+ button on the website.  The system will automatically schedule 3 FP+s when you select but you can use the Cancel button to get rid of the FPs that you aren't interested in.  If you later decide to use one of the cancelled options you will have to reschedule the entire day.


This is correct. However, there is still debate as to whether or not "canceling" one of the original 3 gives you ability to schedule FPs at another park in the same day. I believe a pp said they were going to give it a try and report back. 

Are you only planning to be in Epcot long enough to just ride Soarin', or can you schedule 2 "throw away" FPs that will occur either before you arrive at the park and/or ride Soarin' or while you are traveling to the 2nd park?? This would for sure allow you to schedule at your 2nd park once you arrive. I would agree with the comment that day-of availability for this attraction would be unlikely, especially later in the day.


----------



## aprilmichelle

My FP+ day is 6 days away. I'm trying to figure out the best strategy for A & E.  Should I go for the 8th day of our trip, which is our last day at Disney and we will probably not get to MK until closer to lunch time and have to leave by 7 because it's a party day, or should I first try for day 6 of our trip where we will be at MK after our 10:10 1900 Park Fare ADR and plan to stay at MK all day? I know the usual strategy is to go for the last day, but I wondered if our shorter hours on that day would make day 6 a better choice. Thanks!!


----------



## ghtx

aprilmichelle said:


> My FP+ day is 6 days away. I'm trying to figure out the best strategy for A & E.  Should I go for the 8th day of our trip, which is our last day at Disney and we will probably not get to MK until closer to lunch time and have to leave by 7 because it's a party day, or should I first try for day 6 of our trip where we will be at MK after our 10:10 1900 Park Fare ADR and plan to stay at MK all day? I know the usual strategy is to go for the last day, but I wondered if our shorter hours on that day would make day 6 a better choice. Thanks!!



Shorter hours because it's a party day might make it less crowded and therefore FPs more available.


----------



## Cluelyss

aprilmichelle said:


> My FP+ day is 6 days away. I'm trying to figure out the best strategy for A & E.  Should I go for the 8th day of our trip, which is our last day at Disney and we will probably not get to MK until closer to lunch time and have to leave by 7 because it's a party day, or should I first try for day 6 of our trip where we will be at MK after our 10:10 1900 Park Fare ADR and plan to stay at MK all day? I know the usual strategy is to go for the last day, but I wondered if our shorter hours on that day would make day 6 a better choice. Thanks!!


I would probably start with day 8 first, then try to get them on day 6 as well. You can always cancel the ones you get for day 8 later  if you can get them on day 6 and that is your preferred day/time. But when I did my scheduling, I was unable to get a block of 4 on my day 6.  You should be almost guaranteed to get them on day 8. Good luck!!!


----------



## Life is good

so not liking fp+


----------



## Linda55443

question as you must go more then I go to MK.       If they say certain rides they're trying out as fast pass only.   Then how do you know what rides will be fast pass only if you book them 60 days prior to your getting there?


----------



## ghtx

Linda55443 said:


> question as you must go more then I go to MK.       If they say certain rides they're trying out as fast pass only.   *Then how do you know what rides will be fast pass only if you book them 60 days prior to your getting there?*



Ha ha ha.  You don't.


----------



## Cluelyss

ghtx said:


> Ha ha ha.  You don't.


Though you can be almost guaranteed that they are the A/A+ attractions. When they did the initial test on A&E and Soarin' it was rumored that TSMM would be next.  I would bet they continue to tinker with A&E.


----------



## BebopBaloo

Just checking to make sure that I have this right and it's not a glitch:

For BOG FP+ I can only make the FP+ for those in my party even though we are traveling with others and they have linked to our MDE account. I know I can make attraction FP+ for them, but it appears that I cannot for BOG. They will need to make their own for BOG and we will just need to try for overlapping times. Correct?


----------



## jcarwash

BebopBaloo said:


> Just checking to make sure that I have this right and it's not a glitch:
> 
> For BOG FP+ I can only make the FP+ for those in my party even though we are traveling with others and they have linked to our MDE account. I know I can make attraction FP+ for them, but it appears that I cannot for BOG. They will need to make their own for BOG and we will just need to try for overlapping times. Correct?



Correct. Although they share the term "FastPass+" the BOG system is entirely separate at this point. Your other group will need to try for their own BOG FP+ with a similar time. Assuming that works, sitting together will not be an issue once you all get in.


----------



## BebopBaloo

jcarwash said:


> Correct. Although they share the term "FastPass+" the BOG system is entirely separate at this point. Your other group will need to try for their own BOG FP+ with a similar time. Assuming that works, sitting together will not be an issue once you all get in.



Thanks!!


----------



## aprilmichelle

Thanks!


----------



## ali2083

Thank you for your tips!! My FP window opened up at 12:00 last night, and because of your suggestion to start with the last day for A&E I had them booked by 12:01! Whew!


----------



## mesaboy2

ali2083 said:


> Thank you for your tips!! My FP window opened up at 12:00 last night, and because of your suggestion to start with the last day for A&E I had them booked by 12:01! Whew!



I love hearing success stories!


----------



## gorjus121

Thanks to this thread I finally got our FP+ for 7DMT for our group of 8 all together! 

I had found most of them separately and over the last 3 weeks Ive been working on getting them to overlap.  Finally this morning, I was able to get the other four together, comfortably overlapping and at a good time.  I was ready to give up!  *So its worth it to keep checking!*


----------



## KatrinfromGermany

Hi, 
I am sure this has been asked before but I could not find the answer: how long does an ADR block you and prevent you from making FP+?
And, how long is the fastpasswindow for the parade and for wishes? When does it start exactly? Thanks for your help, Katrin


----------



## Cluelyss

KatrinfromGermany said:


> Hi, I am sure this has been asked before but I could not find the answer: how long does an ADR block you and prevent you from making FP+? And, how long is the fastpasswindow for the parade and for wishes? When does it start exactly? Thanks for your help, Katrin


In my experience, an ADR will not block you, but you will see a "time overlap" alert in your plans if your FP return window cuts into an ADR (I have a few of these, and was able to schedule them with no problem).  

The return window for parades/fireworks usually starts 20 mins prior to event time and ends at the start of the event.


----------



## jrjankowski8

I don't see anything in the first post updated about this, but here's my situation.

I am an Annual Passholder going to Disneyworld on Dec 6 and staying at the AoA for the FIRST DAY of my trip ONLY.  After that we are off-site.

My window opened last night and I was only able to book Dec 6 and 7.  What I'm reading is that APs can book for their night of their on-site stay and 7 days forward.  But I cannot.

I'm not sure if this is something that changed, but I will update tonight at midnight to see if the next day opens (which shouldn't be the case).  I should have day of on site stay plus the extra days right now.


----------



## mesaboy2

jrjankowski8 said:


> I don't see anything in the first post updated about this, but here's my situation.
> 
> I am an Annual Passholder going to Disneyworld on Dec 6 and staying at the AoA for the FIRST DAY of my trip ONLY.  After that we are off-site.
> 
> My window opened last night and I was only able to book Dec 6 and 7.  *What I'm reading is that APs can book for their night of their on-site stay and 7 days forward.*  But I cannot.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is something that changed, but I will update tonight at midnight to see if the next day opens (which shouldn't be the case).  I should have day of on site stay plus the extra days right now.



The bullet that addresses this in the first post assumes no split stays.  It is impossible to handle all the combinations and permutations of guest visits, so I don't try.


----------



## KatrinfromGermany

Cluelyss said:


> In my experience, an ADR will not block you, but you will see a "time overlap" alert in your plans if your FP return window cuts into an ADR (I have a few of these, and was able to schedule them with no problem).
> 
> The return window for parades/fireworks usually starts 20 mins prior to event time and ends at the start of the event.



 Great, thanks for your help!


----------



## momof1princess

Don't give up on getting those elusive A&E FP+, guys! I logged onto the app at 6:30am this morning, and got THREE A&E FP+ for 11/25! I've been trying for over two weeks, so you can imagine how excited I was-I ran screaming into DD's room "Guess what!? Guess what!?" (she gets up at 6:30am anyway) and she was SO happy when I told her! The A&E meet & greet was the only thing she requested to do on our trip, so we're both very happy campers!


----------



## GR101997

I don't get why I had to book three fast pass options when I just chose one attraction. And how come when I try to look for new things I'm told I have to modify the day's events before going forward? Will I lose those FP selections?


----------



## Cluelyss

GR101997 said:


> I don't get why I had to book three fast pass options when I just chose one attraction. And how come when I try to look for new things I'm told I have to modify the day's events before going forward? Will I lose those FP selections?


You are forced to initially schedule your allotted 3 per day. MDX will "fill in" additional attractions if you don't select the full 3. You can then either modify the ones you didn't select to other attractions or cancel them completely. However, if you diced to cancel one or more of your FPs, you cannot get them back without either completely rescheduling that day or calling Disney IT. As long as you use the "modify FP" option, you will not lose what you already have scheduled.


----------



## dcp1234

Since my last visit, FP+ has been implemented.  From Page 1 of this thread, I see there are now central kiosks for obtaining same day FP+. 

Am I correct to assume that all the "old" FP kiosks that used to be at the entrance to the attractions that previously had FP are now gone?

Thanks.


----------



## ghtx

dcp1234 said:


> Since my last visit, FP+ has been implemented.  From Page 1 of this thread, I see there are now central kiosks for obtaining same day FP+.
> 
> Am I correct to assume that all the "old" FP kiosks that used to be at the entrance to the attractions that previously had FP are now gone?
> 
> Thanks.



Yes those are all gone.  No more paper FPs at all.


----------



## dcp1234

One other question, we will be gaining park admission via DD's(who is in DCP) MainGate Passes which provide us with complimentary admission.  I know we can't book FP+ in advance, but will we still be able to book FP+ once inside the parks?


----------



## jrjankowski8

mesaboy2 said:


> The bullet that addresses this in the first post assumes no split stays.  It is impossible to handle all the combinations and permutations of guest visits, so I don't try.



Completely understandable. It's just odd because I did this in May and I'm pretty sure I was able to do my entire 7 days even without full stay. 

Thank you for compiling this list. It's very helpful!


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

So confused about how this will work.  I'm heading to Florida for a girls weekend.  We are staying offsite but I have convinced the others (nonbelievers) to go to Epcot for 1 day for Food & Wine.  I want to book FP+ for a couple of rides in advance because I know they will not want to wait in line for an hour.

I have an MDE account and a magic band from a prior trip.  I have one day tickets for us all.  I know I can link my ticket to my existing MB, and I can list them as friends on my MDE account and link their tickets so that I can schedule FP+ for all of us.  But if I'm the only one with a MB, how do they use their FP+ in the park without one?

Thanks!

Laurie


----------



## ghtx

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> So confused about how this will work.  I'm heading to Florida for a girls weekend.  We are staying offsite but I have convinced the others (nonbelievers) to go to Epcot for 1 day for Food & Wine.  I want to book FP+ for a couple of rides in advance because I know they will not want to wait in line for an hour.
> 
> I have an MDE account and a magic band from a prior trip.  I have one day tickets for us all.  I know I can link my ticket to my existing MB, and I can list them as friends on my MDE account and link their tickets so that I can schedule FP+ for all of us.  But if I'm the only one with a MB, how do they use their FP+ in the park without one?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Laurie



They can use their regular park tickets for FP if they don't have a MB.


----------



## jcarwash

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> I have an MDE account and a magic band from a prior trip.  I have one day tickets for us all.  I know I can link my ticket to my existing MB, and I can list them as friends on my MDE account and link their tickets so that I can schedule FP+ for all of us.  But if I'm the only one with a MB, how do they use their FP+ in the park without one?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Laurie



The FP+ readers work with both Magic Bands and with current ticket/card media.


----------



## Cluelyss

jcarwash said:


> The FP+ readers work with both Magic Bands and with current ticket/card media.


So if we have FPs scheduled on a MNSSHP ticket between 4 & 7, should we use our MBs to enter the queue or our party ticket? I believe I've read it's best to use the hard ticket to enter the event, correct?


----------



## ghtx

Cluelyss said:


> So if we have FPs scheduled on a MNSSHP ticket between 4 & 7, should we use our MBs to enter the queue or our party ticket? I believe I've read it's best to use the hard ticket to enter the event, correct?



The advantage of using the MNSSHP hard ticket to enter rather than the MB is that you won't accidentally be charged a day off your MYW tickets instead of your MNSSHP ticket.

But once you enter, it is irrelevant for FP - you can use either your ticket or your MB for the FPs that you have reserved from 4-7 (assuming that your MNSSHP ticket was linked to your account in MDE).


----------



## Cluelyss

ghtx said:


> The advantage of using the MNSSHP hard ticket to enter rather than the MB is that you won't accidentally be charged a day off your MYW tickets instead of your MNSSHP ticket.  But once you enter, it is irrelevant for FP - you can use either your ticket or your MB for the FPs that you have reserved from 4-7 (assuming that your MNSSHP ticket was linked to your account in MDE).


Thank you! And yes, I scheduled on a linked party ticket in MDX, but will not be going to a park that morning, so want to make sure we don't get docked a day by using FP at the party.


----------



## mesaboy2

dcp1234 said:


> Since my last visit, FP+ has been implemented.  From Page 1 of this thread, I see there are now central kiosks for obtaining same day FP+.
> 
> Am I correct to assume that all *the "old" FP kiosks that used to be at the entrance to the attractions that previously had FP are now gone*?
> 
> Thanks.



Correct, and also mentioned in Post 1.



dcp1234 said:


> One other question, we will be gaining park admission via DD's(who is in DCP) MainGate Passes which provide us with complimentary admission.  I know we can't book FP+ in advance, but *will we still be able to book FP+ once inside the parks*?



Yes, subject to availability.  I have done this on multiple occasions, though I have yet to see any great options at a park other than MK.


----------



## etoiles

I did not see an answer to this question so wanted to ask it here. 

DH and I plan to go on Test Track but individually since one of us has to stay with DS. Is the single rider line just as quick as the fast pass line or if we want to ride it quickly should we get fast passes for it? We just want to be done as quick as possible so I was curious if there is much difference between the two.


----------



## jnncooke

I am confused! So I got the Frozen Holiday Package and am wanting to change my fastpass for the singalong to something different. But when I go on the app and do modify, it only gives me options for shows because of the fastpass time window being small since it is a show. So how do I change those fast passes to a ride instead of a show? I hope this makes sense!

Does anyone have any info on this??


----------



## sug78

My 60 day window opens tomorrow night. I have a 10 day park ticket but my room reservation is  for 16 days. Will I be able to book my 15th and 16th days tomorrow or can I only book fastpass+ for the first 14 days? 
On page 1 of this thread it reads: length of stay, up to 14 days...
Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

sug78 said:


> My 60 day window opens tomorrow night. I have a 10 day park ticket but my room reservation is  for 16 days. Will I be able to book my 15th and 16th days tomorrow or can I only book fastpass+ for the first 14 days?
> On page 1 of this thread it reads: length of stay, up to 14 days...
> Thanks!



It used to say 10 days, then I had several reports confirming it was more--I don't even remember where the 14 came from anymore.  Your long length of stay is relatively rare and honestly I'd like to know the answer myself.


----------



## sug78

I will report back if I am able to book my full length of stay or not...was just trying to be prepared


----------



## mesaboy2

sug78 said:


> I will report back if I am able to book my full length of stay or not...was just trying to be prepared



I think just coming here are doing the research you already have puts you ahead of the game.  Well, that and your long length of stay--you should have first dibs on anything you want at the end of your visit.


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

ghtx said:


> They can use their regular park tickets for FP if they don't have a MB.





jcarwash said:


> The FP+ readers work with both Magic Bands and with current ticket/card media.



Ah!!!  And it all becomes clear!  Thanks!

Laurie


----------



## mesaboy2

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> Ah!!!  And it all becomes clear!  Thanks!
> 
> Laurie



Bullet 2 under Additional Day-of FP.


----------



## siskaren

etoiles said:


> I did not see an answer to this question so wanted to ask it here.
> 
> DH and I plan to go on Test Track but individually since one of us has to stay with DS. Is the single rider line just as quick as the fast pass line or if we want to ride it quickly should we get fast passes for it? We just want to be done as quick as possible so I was curious if there is much difference between the two.



I've always done single rider at TT, and it's always been a short wait. However, I haven't been since the re-do, so I don't know if that's changed anything.


----------



## dankil13

So I stayed up until midnight EST to book my FB+ for our trip starting on Dec 7th and all Elsa and Anna FP for the week have been distributed.  I was stunned!  I even started on Friday and worked my way back.  My wife is majorly disappointed.  Hopefully we can get to the parks early to get in line with my daughters without wasting half our day!


----------



## kcpinwdw

dankil13 said:


> So I stayed up until midnight EST to book my FB+ for our trip starting on Dec 7th and all Elsa and Anna FP for the week have been distributed.  I was stunned!  I even started on Friday and worked my way back.  My wife is majorly disappointed.  Hopefully we can get to the parks early to get in line with my daughters without wasting half our day!



Me too, what a suck fest.


----------



## jrjankowski8

So to follow up with my previous post, I am unable to book beyond my one night on site stay. Different from my trip in May. 

To summarize, I'm an AP with a one night AoA stay at the start of my trip. My 60 day window opened and all I could do is book for every day up to my on site stay date. No further. 

When I did a similar trip in May, when my window opened I was able to book for my stay on the first night plus the additional 6 days following (for the AP max of 7 days in a row)

Not the case this time around. It's a little confusing but I assume they changed a policy. Odd though, if my on site stay was the last day of my trip I could now book every day prior, meaning I would have access to the next 60 days  even though I'm only staying one night on property for the next 60 days. Seems like the same difference to me. Oh well. We will see what happens next


----------



## GR101997

dankil13 said:


> So I stayed up until midnight EST to book my FB+ for our trip starting on Dec 7th and all Elsa and Anna FP for the week have been distributed.  I was stunned!  I even started on Friday and worked my way back.  My wife is majorly disappointed.  Hopefully we can get to the parks early to get in line with my daughters without wasting half our day!



Same here. Really makes you hate that this is what a "vacation" has come to: spending a fortune and then having to wake up in the middle of the night only to be shut out of something your kids are dying to see. I'm very bitter about this whole FP crap.


----------



## slzer0

There's still standby thought, right? 
I think if they tried to do the no-standby like they're doing right now with Toy Story, there would be a mutiny! Lol

I hate how fp+ makes you feel like if you don't get a FP you won't be able up ride , period.


----------



## Angel Ariel

slzer0 said:
			
		

> There's still standby thought, right?
> I think if they tried to do the no-standby like they're doing right now with Toy Story, there would be a mutiny! Lol
> 
> I hate how fp+ makes you feel like if you don't get a FP you won't be able up ride , period.



They just did a test at A&E at the end of september than was just like the test they are currently doing for TSMM.  I believe they are also using the no standby model at Disneyland for A&E daily now.

With these no standby at all tests just popping up with no notice, it seems no one can take for granted that standby will be available for the very high demand attractions on their trips...never know when they will do another no standby test.


----------



## Cluelyss

dankil13 said:


> So I stayed up until midnight EST to book my FB+ for our trip starting on Dec 7th and all Elsa and Anna FP for the week have been distributed.  I was stunned!  I even started on Friday and worked my way back.  My wife is majorly disappointed.  Hopefully we can get to the parks early to get in line with my daughters without wasting half our day!


Have you tried searching for singles? That's how I was able to get mine. Also, keep checking, especially in the next few weeks, as people will often schedule several sets of A&E if they can get them, then cancel the ones that don't fit their schedule. Finally, subscribe to the A&E cancellation board (there is one for each month of travel).  Good luck!!!


----------



## jnncooke

jnncooke said:


> I am confused! So I got the Frozen Holiday Package and am wanting to change my fastpass for the singalong to something different. But when I go on the app and do modify, it only gives me options for shows because of the fastpass time window being small since it is a show. So how do I change those fast passes to a ride instead of a show? I hope this makes sense!  Does anyone have any info on this??



Bumping to see if I can get an answer


----------



## Cluelyss

jnncooke said:


> Bumping to see if I can get an answer


It should be searching the entire day for you, not just your existing return window. I'd try on both the app and the website. But it's possible that only shows are left on the day you are looking at?  I believe Star Tours and ToT are the only Tier 2 "ride" options, so they could be full.


----------



## dankil13

Cluelyss said:


> Have you tried searching for singles? That's how I was able to get mine. Also, keep checking, especially in the next few weeks, as people will often schedule several sets of A&E if they can get them, then cancel the ones that don't fit their schedule. Finally, subscribe to the A&E cancellation board (there is one for each month of travel).  Good luck!!!



I've tried singles for most of the days of our trip.  This whole process is so unbelievable frustrating.  We were ready to purchase a resale DVC this year and my sister told me to wait to try the new FP+ system.  I'm glad she did - not sure I want to deal with planning exactly how I want to spend my vacation 2 months in advance every year for the next 28 years!


----------



## zeferjen

dankil13 said:


> I've tried singles for most of the days of our trip.  This whole process is so unbelievable frustrating.  We were ready to purchase a resale DVC this year and my sister told me to wait to try the new FP+ system.  I'm glad she did - not sure I want to deal with planning exactly how I want to spend my vacation 2 months in advance every year for the next 28 years!



It's definitely smart to wait and try out Disney in advance before buying. I will say that now that we own DVC I care less about planning because I know that if we miss anything we'll be back.


----------



## dankil13

zeferjen said:


> It's definitely smart to wait and try out Disney in advance before buying. I will say that now that we own DVC I care less about planning because I know that if we miss anything we'll be back.



This isn't our first trip, and we have stayed at OKW on several occasions.  We were hoping to stay at BW but 2BD were unavailable.  This trip we are staying at SSR.  We generally don't like to have to plan everyday as we have 2 toddlers in addition to a 10YO and try to park hop in between mid-afternoon naps/swimming.


----------



## cookiemonster80

My FP+ window opens in a few days- A&E is a must do for us so I'm trying to get all my ducks in a row before hand.

I know it's easier to get a group of FP+'s for smaller groups of people.  does my 2 year old toddler count as one of these fast passes or will she be able to come with me and not have one specifically for her?


----------



## momof1princess

cookiemonster80 said:


> My FP+ window opens in a few days- A&E is a must do for us so I'm trying to get all my ducks in a row before hand.
> 
> I know it's easier to get a group of FP+'s for smaller groups of people.  does my 2 year old toddler count as one of these fast passes or will she be able to come with me and not have one specifically for her?



I want to say that, since she isn't required to have a ticket to enter the park, she wouldn't be required to have a FP+. However, my logic may not be the actual way it works, and I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.

I wanted to add that, if you don't get FP+ for A&E when your window opens, don't despair. I tried for over two weeks to get them, and just succeeded yesterday morning, but I got all 3 at the same time. Don't give up!


----------



## doconeill

cookiemonster80 said:


> My FP+ window opens in a few days- A&E is a must do for us so I'm trying to get all my ducks in a row before hand.
> 
> I know it's easier to get a group of FP+'s for smaller groups of people.  does my 2 year old toddler count as one of these fast passes or will she be able to come with me and not have one specifically for her?





momof1princess said:


> I want to say that, since she isn't required to have a ticket to enter the park, she wouldn't be required to have a FP+. However, my logic may not be the actual way it works, and I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.



Nope, you are correct. A child under three does not need a park ticket or a Fastpass for anything, but they do need to be accompanied by an adult who does.


----------



## clambert1273

just want some input to best handle this situation  lol   We can select our FP+ starting Feb 3 and I have my list ready for then.   Here is my problem... 7yo girl  

Apparently on our trip to Dland in August I have completely traumatized her riding anything of speed lol   She did space mountain once and was OK then we stuck her on Matterhorn.. not so OK - she came off in tears.  From that point forward, we couldn't get her on anything like Thunder Mountain and you can forget TOT  lol

So she is tall enough for everything so I am pretty sure child swap won't be an option even though she would be shaking and crying.  There are 4 of us so I guess in my logical brain I was wondering if we should pull 2 people with the same FP+ times and overlap the other 2 people so someone is with her?    Then I wonder what to do with hers -


----------



## jcarwash

cookiemonster80 said:


> I know it's easier to get a group of FP+'s for smaller groups of people.  does my 2 year old toddler count as one of these fast passes or will she be able to come with me and not have one specifically for her?



Your answer is in the FAQ/first post.


----------



## snuggly duckling

Having done 4 FP+ trips in the past year, I wasnt sweating our impending -60 FP+ booking window until now.

Heres our situation:
We are booked for 10 night MYW package, 12/18-12/28 with 10-day tickets under the free dining promo.  We also have annual passes that are valid through our last day, 12/28.  Our plan had been to use the 10 day tickets we bought as part of the package towards renewing our annual passes as soon as we get there.  But now I am worried

At -60, will I only be able to book 10 days of FP+ because of the 10 day tickets, or all 11 days of our trip because of the annual pass?  Both are attached to our MDX account.  I dont really care either way, because we can always just wing day #11 if needed.

But more importantly, when I take the 10 day tickets and convert them to renew our APs on 12/18 when we get there, will we lose all the FP+s we booked in advance?


----------



## dankil13

snuggly duckling said:


> Having done 4 FP+ trips in the past year, I wasnt sweating our impending -60 FP+ booking window until now.
> 
> Heres our situation:
> We are booked for 10 night MYW package, 12/18-12/28 with 10-day tickets under the free dining promo.  We also have annual passes that are valid through our last day, 12/28.  Our plan had been to use the 10 day tickets we bought as part of the package towards renewing our annual passes as soon as we get there.  But now I am worried
> 
> At -60, will I only be able to book 10 days of FP+ because of the 10 day tickets, or all 11 days of our trip because of the annual pass?  Both are attached to our MDX account.  I dont really care either way, because we can always just wing day #11 if needed.
> 
> But more importantly, when I take the 10 day tickets and convert them to renew our APs on 12/18 when we get there, will we lose all the FP+s we booked in advance?



We have 5 day park hopper tickets and I could book 6 days of FP+s for the length of our stay.  We are going to MVMCP on day 1 since we fly in early afternoon and I reserved FP+ for the 4PM-7PM window.  I'm not sure what will happen when you convert your tickets but I would think you should be able to book FP+ for the length of your stay.


----------



## dankil13

clambert1273 said:


> just want some input to best handle this situation  lol   We can select our FP+ starting Feb 3 and I have my list ready for then.   Here is my problem... 7yo girl
> 
> Apparently on our trip to Dland in August I have completely traumatized her riding anything of speed lol   She did space mountain once and was OK then we stuck her on Matterhorn.. not so OK - she came off in tears.  From that point forward, we couldn't get her on anything like Thunder Mountain and you can forget TOT  lol
> 
> So she is tall enough for everything so I am pretty sure child swap won't be an option even though she would be shaking and crying.  There are 4 of us so I guess in my logical brain I was wondering if we should pull 2 people with the same FP+ times and overlap the other 2 people so someone is with her?    Then I wonder what to do with hers -



Per Disney's website, Rider Switch Service is available for those with children "who do not rideeither because they do not meet the height requirement or simply do not wish to ride".  So you shouldn't have any issues given she is only 7.   https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/rider-switch/


----------



## ghtx

dankil13 said:


> Per Disney's website, Rider Switch Service is available for those with children "who do not rideeither because they do not meet the height requirement or simply do not wish to ride".  So you shouldn't have any issues given she is only 7.   https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/rider-switch/



Yes but many people report that, even though the stated policy is to allow anyone who wants to to use RS, many CMs will not allow you to use RS unless someone in your party fails to meet the height requirement.


----------



## parkhopmom

clambert1273 said:


> just want some input to best handle this situation  lol   We can select our FP+ starting Feb 3 and I have my list ready for then.   Here is my problem... 7yo girl    Apparently on our trip to Dland in August I have completely traumatized her riding anything of speed lol   She did space mountain once and was OK then we stuck her on Matterhorn.. not so OK - she came off in tears.  From that point forward, we couldn't get her on anything like Thunder Mountain and you can forget TOT  lol  So she is tall enough for everything so I am pretty sure child swap won't be an option even though she would be shaking and crying.  There are 4 of us so I guess in my logical brain I was wondering if we should pull 2 people with the same FP+ times and overlap the other 2 people so someone is with her?    Then I wonder what to do with hers -



Now it's been quite a few years since I had to use the child swap, so someone correct me if it has changed. I had a 6 yo and a 3 yo. They were both tall enough for ToT. The daredevil 3 yo wanted to go and loved it. The 6 yo was no way going on it, and they let us child swap her!


----------



## doconeill

dankil13 said:


> Per Disney's website, Rider Switch Service is available for those with children "who do not rideeither because they do not meet the height requirement or simply do not wish to ride".  So you shouldn't have any issues given she is only 7.   https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/rider-switch/



Unfortunately, the "official" web page has always had inaccuracies that WDW has been unable or unwilling to correct. Anyone who has actually used Rider Switch can point the glaring errors out.



parkhopmom said:


> Now it's been quite a few years since I had to use the child swap, so someone correct me if it has changed. I had a 6 yo and a 3 yo. They were both tall enough for ToT. The daredevil 3 yo wanted to go and loved it. The 6 yo was no way going on it, and they let us child swap her!



Nothing has really changed, but...

Officially, the way it is done _in the parks_, is the only guaranteed way to get a Rider Switch pass is to have a child that does not meet the height requirement. You MAY be given a Rider Switch pass for other reasons - or you may be accommodated in some other way. It depends on the CMs, how many their are, how the attraction can load guests, etc. Giving out RS passes just because someone asks for one opens up to a lot of abuse.

For more specific information, see the link in my signature.


----------



## snuggly duckling

dankil13 said:


> We have 5 day park hopper tickets and I could book 6 days of FP+s for the length of our stay.  We are going to MVMCP on day 1 since we fly in early afternoon and I reserved FP+ for the 4PM-7PM window.  I'm not sure what will happen when you convert your tickets but I would think you should be able to book FP+ for the length of your stay.



Ooh.  We have MVMCP tickets too, so that should theoretically allow us to book all 11 days of FP+ no matter what.

Now I just need to figure out if we our screwing ourselves up by using the 10 day ticket to renew the APs...  So much stress.


----------



## SPOERLX3

clambert1273 said:


> just want some input to best handle this situation  lol   We can select our FP+ starting Feb 3 and I have my list ready for then.   Here is my problem... 7yo girl
> 
> Apparently on our trip to Dland in August I have completely traumatized her riding anything of speed lol   She did space mountain once and was OK then we stuck her on Matterhorn.. not so OK - she came off in tears.  From that point forward, we couldn't get her on anything like Thunder Mountain and you can forget TOT  lol
> 
> So she is tall enough for everything so I am pretty sure child swap won't be an option even though she would be shaking and crying.  There are 4 of us so I guess in my logical brain I was wondering if we should pull 2 people with the same FP+ times and overlap the other 2 people so someone is with her?    Then I wonder what to do with hers -



I just got back from WDW on Wednesday and my DGS7 was not about to get on some of the rides. He is tall enough for any ride but just scared and we had no trouble at all using the parent swap.
We just went to the CM and ask for a parent swap pass. Everyone entered the ride except me and my DGS, when they got off, I got to take one person back on with me. Some of our rides we had FP, other times we didn't and it was the same each time.
For the rides that he and I neither one wanted to ride, we would walk all the way through the line with our party and then explain to the CM at the end that we had decided not to ride and they kindly showed us to the exit. I love the theming of ToT and RnRC and wanted him to see it to (with the understanding that we would not be riding it). He LOVED doing that!


----------



## clambert1273

doconeill said:


> Unfortunately, the "official" web page has always had inaccuracies that WDW has been unable or unwilling to correct. Anyone who has actually used Rider Switch can point the glaring errors out.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing has really changed, but...
> 
> Officially, the way it is done _in the parks_, is the only guaranteed way to get a Rider Switch pass is to have a child that does not meet the height requirement. You MAY be given a Rider Switch pass for other reasons - or you may be accommodated in some other way. It depends on the CMs, how many their are, how the attraction can load guests, etc. Giving out RS passes just because someone asks for one opens up to a lot of abuse.
> 
> For more specific information, see the link in my signature.



that was my thinking and I just wanted to plan proactively to be the least headache while we were there instead of "maybe" ...   She won't even try them now so I have scarred her for life  LOL


----------



## doconeill

clambert1273 said:


> that was my thinking and I just wanted to plan proactively to be the least headache while we were there instead of "maybe" ...   She won't even try them now so I have scarred her for life  LOL



So the thing to do is _ask_ the greeter at the entrance how they might be able to accommodate you.


----------



## Gabriel&Nana

dankil13 said:


> Per Disney's website, Rider Switch Service is available for those with children "who do not rideeither because they do not meet the height requirement or simply do not wish to ride".  So you shouldn't have any issues given she is only 7.   https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/rider-switch/



When my DD was around 9-10 y, we did Rider Switch several times because she was afraid of ToT, Splash, RnRC, EE and always worked fine.
But it was 5 years ago...


----------



## etoiles

Does anyone know how the single rider line at Test Track is compared to the fast pass plus line? DH and I are going to go on individually and want the fastest way so if they are both equally quick then we can change our fast pass to something else.




siskaren said:


> I've always done single rider at TT, and it's always been a short wait. However, I haven't been since the re-do, so I don't know if that's changed anything.



Thank you for your answer. I haven't been either since the redo so I wonder if there is someone who knows how it's going lately...


----------



## RCB19

Unaware if this has already been answered but I'll ask anyway and face the consequences later.  Anyway, I have a group of six going to the world and I have already made the Fastpass+ reservations for the entire week but only for five members of my party since one person has not purchased their tickets yet.  I know as soon as they buy the ticket I should be able to add them to the Fastpasses already made but now I have a new member who could possibly be coming as well.  My question is what is the maximum number of people I can add to preexisting Fastpasses?


----------



## Angel Ariel

RCB19 said:
			
		

> Unaware if this has already been answered but I'll ask anyway and face the consequences later.  Anyway, I have a group of six going to the world and I have already made the Fastpass+ reservations for the entire week but only for five members of my party since one person has not purchased their tickets yet.  I know as soon as they buy the ticket I should be able to add them to the Fastpasses already made but now I have a new member who could possibly be coming as well.  My question is what is the maximum number of people I can add to preexisting Fastpasses?



I don't believe there is a limit to copying existing fp to another person you have linked in MDE, save the fp availability.


----------



## Cluelyss

RCB19 said:


> Unaware if this has already been answered but I'll ask anyway and face the consequences later.  Anyway, I have a group of six going to the world and I have already made the Fastpass+ reservations for the entire week but only for five members of my party since one person has not purchased their tickets yet.  I know as soon as they buy the ticket I should be able to add them to the Fastpasses already made but now I have a new member who could possibly be coming as well.  My question is what is the maximum number of people I can add to preexisting Fastpasses?


You can add as many as you want....subject to availability.


----------



## hkp1042

Ok I think I got this down. We are a group of 8 however only one child wants to meet Anna and Elsa (assuming we even get the change to snag a spot). Do I need to find two spots so that an adult can be with her or can an adult stay with her just for supervision without a FP+?


----------



## Cluelyss

hkp1042 said:


> Ok I think I got this down. We are a group of 8 however only one child wants to meet Anna and Elsa (assuming we even get the change to snag a spot). Do I need to find two spots so that an adult can be with her or can an adult stay with her just for supervision without a FP+?


Yes, the adult would need a FP+ too in order to enter the queue with the child.


----------



## hkp1042

Ok thank you that is what I thought.


----------



## ksueboo

I am subscribing so I can get back to the thread and try to find my answer. (Unless someone just feels like answering) 

We would like to meet up with another family for FP+ on one day of our trip.  The midnight window for both of us opens the same day, however we are making individual plans for our other days.  Is it best to link our MDE and one of us be in charge of the FP+ for our one day together or will that mess up the other person trying to schedule the rest of their FP's for the other days of their trip?
Should we each just do them separately? It's for Epcot, Soarin', and 2 tier 2's.


----------



## Cluelyss

ksueboo said:


> I am subscribing so I can get back to the thread and try to find my answer. (Unless someone just feels like answering)   We would like to meet up with another family for FP+ on one day of our trip.  The midnight window for both of us opens the same day, however we are making individual plans for our other days.  Is it best to link our MDE and one of us be in charge of the FP+ for our one day together or will that mess up the other person trying to schedule the rest of their FP's for the other days of their trip? Should we each just do them separately? It's for Epcot, Soarin', and 2 tier 2's.


If there are children involved, just schedule them separately. Only one adult can be "in charge" of a child in MDX, so if you linked the other family to you, you would then need to make all of their FP selections. The Epcot FPs are not going to fill up at midnight, so if you both try for the sane times the night your window opens, you should be fine.


----------



## JRH1841

At the kiosks, can you change which FP+ you have? For example, say you have a FP+ for a ride and the standby time is actually not too long so you just wait in the standby. Can you change your FP+ or do you still have to wait until the first three are used to get a new one. I hope what I am asking makes sense!


----------



## mesaboy2

JRH1841 said:


> At the kiosks, can you change which FP+ you have? For example, say you have a FP+ for a ride and the standby time is actually not too long so you just wait in the standby. Can you change your FP+ or do you still have to wait until the first three are used to get a new one. I hope what I am asking makes sense!



You can use the kiosks to change any scheduled FP.

And you have to wait until those first three are used or expired to get a fourth--which can only be done at a kiosk.


----------



## JRH1841

mesaboy2 said:


> You can use the kiosks to change any scheduled FP.
> 
> And you have to wait until those first three are used or expired to get a fourth--which can only be done at a kiosk.



Thank you!


----------



## sug78

sug78 said:


> My 60 day window opens tomorrow night. I have a 10 day park ticket but my room reservation is  for 16 days. Will I be able to book my 15th and 16th days tomorrow or can I only book fastpass+ for the first 14 days?
> On page 1 of this thread it reads: length of stay, up to 14 days...
> Thanks!



I just want to report back and say that I was able to book fp+ for the whole length of my stay which is 16 days...  thanks Mesaboy2!!


----------



## mesaboy2

sug78 said:


> I just want to report back and say that I was able to book fp+ for the whole length of my stay which is 16 days...  thanks Mesaboy2!!



Great, and thanks for letting me know!


----------



## xjay

So with FoF can you only book that closer to your date or can you book it 60 days out like everything else? I keep hearing conflicting information about it and our window opens up tomorrow night.


----------



## mesaboy2

xjay said:


> So with FoF can you only book that closer to your date or can you book it 60 days out like everything else? I keep hearing conflicting information about it and our window opens up tomorrow night.



Based on what I've gathered, it is first available at 60 days but goes very fast.  Only my guess.


----------



## BStew

Fp/Rider Swap ?: There are 4 in our group, but only 3 who can ride most rides. There are a couple Fp that I only made for 1 person. Is it possible for that person to go check in for the ride with the "too small" person and ask for rider swap tickets for the other two waiting with the "too small" person? Just asking bc there may be times when the Fp isn't used but only the rider swap is. Not sure if that makes sense, but TIA!


----------



## krissydotnet

We bought discounted 5 day hoppers and are planning to convert them to annual passes when we get to disney.  I already have FP set up for five days (sat to wed).  We were thinking about going to a park on Friday when we get in and convert them to annual passes after entering so we can get gate price credit for our 5 day tickets when converting.  Because I've already made 5 days of FP for the five day ticket I can't make FP on Friday without deleting my FP on one of the other days, which I do not want to do.  My question is if we use the tickets to get into the park on Friday before we convert them to annual passes will I lose my Last day FP selections.  That's the day we have A&E fastpasses and I don't want to risk losing them.


----------



## doconeill

krissydotnet said:


> We bought discounted 5 day hoppers and are planning to convert them to annual passes when we get to disney.  I already have FP set up for five days (sat to wed).  We were thinking about going to a park on Friday when we get in and convert them to annual passes after entering so we can get gate price credit for our 5 day tickets when converting.  Because I've already made 5 days of FP for the five day ticket I can't make FP on Friday without deleting my FP on one of the other days, which I do not want to do.  My question is if we use the tickets to get into the park on Friday before we convert them to annual passes will I lose my Last day FP selections.  That's the day we have A&E fastpasses and I don't want to risk losing them.



I had to re-read a few times what you were asking....so, you do not have any selections for your _first_ day, and you are wondering what happens if you enter the park on that day, essentially using up one day while you still have 5 days outstanding? 

I'm not 100% sure (don't recall this being posited before, but I've been out of the loop for a bit), but my experience is that Disney has not been canceling FP+ reservations made even when the circumstances have changed that would make them "invalid" (say, like canceling a resort reservation after 60-day window selections are made). You just wouldn't be able to take advantage of them unless you upgraded your ticket, which you are planning to do.

mesaboy2, any other experiences on this?


----------



## snuggly duckling

krissydotnet said:


> We bought discounted 5 day hoppers and are planning to convert them to annual passes when we get to disney.  I already have FP set up for five days (sat to wed).  We were thinking about going to a park on Friday when we get in and convert them to annual passes after entering so we can get gate price credit for our 5 day tickets when converting.  Because I've already made 5 days of FP for the five day ticket I can't make FP on Friday without deleting my FP on one of the other days, which I do not want to do.  My question is if we use the tickets to get into the park on Friday before we convert them to annual passes will I lose my Last day FP selections.  That's the day we have A&E fastpasses and I don't want to risk losing them.



I'm interested to know this as well. Our situation is similar: we already have APs but also purchased 10-day tickets in order to take advantage of free dining at Christmas. We plan to use the tickets to cover part of our AP renewal costs (APs expire on the last day of our trip.) I'm terrified that we will lose our 11 days of FP+ selections when we get there and go to guest relations to pull the tickets off the account and then use them to renew APs.


----------



## mesaboy2

krissydotnet said:


> We bought discounted 5 day hoppers and are planning to convert them to annual passes when we get to disney.  I already have FP set up for five days (sat to wed).  We were thinking about going to a park on Friday when we get in and convert them to annual passes after entering so we can get gate price credit for our 5 day tickets when converting.  Because I've already made 5 days of FP for the five day ticket I can't make FP on Friday without deleting my FP on one of the other days, which I do not want to do.  My question is *if we use the tickets to get into the park on Friday before we convert them to annual passes will I lose my Last day FP selections*.  That's the day we have A&E fastpasses and I don't want to risk losing them.





doconeill said:


> I had to re-read a few times what you were asking....so, you do not have any selections for your _first_ day, and you are wondering what happens if you enter the park on that day, essentially using up one day while you still have 5 days outstanding?
> 
> I'm not 100% sure (don't recall this being posited before, but I've been out of the loop for a bit), but my experience is that Disney has not been canceling FP+ reservations made even when the circumstances have changed that would make them "invalid" (say, like canceling a resort reservation after 60-day window selections are made). You just wouldn't be able to take advantage of them unless you upgraded your ticket, which you are planning to do.
> 
> mesaboy2, any other experiences on this?



That's a great question, and I think *doconeill*'s take is probably correct.  But I can't say for certain--it's not a question I've seen asked before I don't think.  I wish your A&E FPs were on a different day, but in all likelihood you will probably be fine.

Maybe this is worth a stop at Guest Relations for the upgrade and explaining the situation (especially verifying the A&E part) before doing it.  In your situation, I would want to show them those FPs before they potentially disappear in front of everyone's eyes.  Then they might have some recovery situation they can offer.


----------



## Angel Ariel

Question about magic bands...sort of related to fp+ 

Dh and I are staying onsite for this trip, so we will get MBs.  If on our next trip we were staying offsite (say SOG ), would we be able to use our MBs from this trip for park entry/fp+ use?

We aren't attaching our CC to them even on this trip, so we aren't concerned about that aspect.


----------



## mesaboy2

Angel Ariel said:


> Question about magic bands...sort of related to fp+
> 
> Dh and I are staying onsite for this trip, so we will get MBs.  If on our next trip we were staying offsite (say SOG ), would we be able to use our MBs from this trip for park entry/fp+ use?
> 
> We aren't attaching our CC to them even on this trip, so we aren't concerned about that aspect.



Yep.


----------



## Angel Ariel

mesaboy2 said:
			
		

> Yep.



Thanks


----------



## krissydotnet

mesaboy2 said:


> That's a great question, and I think doconeill's take is probably correct.  But I can't say for certain--it's not a question I've seen asked before I don't think.  I wish your A&E FPs were on a different day, but in all likelihood you will probably be fine.  Maybe this is worth a stop at Guest Relations for the upgrade and explaining the situation (especially verifying the A&E part) before doing it.  In your situation, I would want to show them those FPs before they potentially disappear in front of everyone's eyes.  Then they might have some recovery situation they can offer.



Thank you for your help.  I think to play it safe we'll just go to check with guest relations before we do anything on Friday.  I would be very upset if I lost the A&E FPs.  We were hoping to get the annual passes worked out so we could get a TIW card before our lunch reservations on Sat.


----------



## mesaboy2

krissydotnet said:


> Thank you for your help.  I think to play it safe we'll just go to check with guest relations before we do anything on Friday.  I would be very upset if I lost the A&E FPs.  We were hoping to get the annual passes worked out so we could get a TIW card before our lunch reservations on Sat.



It's probably unnecessary, but in my opinion the safest option.  Good luck!


----------



## wareagle57

I have a question about how to know when your 60 day window opens.

This is probably just me being paranoid but I'm afraid I'm not counting the way Disney counts since there isn't a place that tells you the date you can start booking on. 

If I check in on the 11th, do I count back starting on the 10th as 1 day before, the 9th 2 days before, and so on until I get to 60? And when I get to 60, that means the day before that is the day I wait until Midnight Eastern, (11 PM Central in my case)?

Probably a dumb and paranoid question but I just wanted to be sure. MDE online check-in is available in 1 day. Seems like that would coincide with 60 days before, which would mean I can book tonight at 11:00. But according to the way I described it in the paragraph before this one, I shouldn't be able to book until Saturday night at 11:00.


----------



## clambert1273

wareagle57 said:


> I have a question about how to know when your 60 day window opens.
> 
> This is probably just me being paranoid but I'm afraid I'm not counting the way Disney counts since there isn't a place that tells you the date you can start booking on.
> 
> If I check in on the 11th, do I count back starting on the 10th as 1 day before, the 9th 2 days before, and so on until I get to 60? And when I get to 60, that means the day before that is the day I wait until Midnight Eastern, (11 PM Central in my case)?
> 
> Probably a dumb and paranoid question but I just wanted to be sure. MDE online check-in is available in 1 day. Seems like that would coincide with 60 days before, which would mean I can book tonight at 11:00. But according to the way I described it in the paragraph before this one, I shouldn't be able to book until Saturday night at 11:00.



So for me (because I click on everything lol) I clicked on the Schedule your Fastpass+ and it gave me the date I could start.. so I presumed that meant I could start at 11:45pm the night before    And I put that on my calendar ....   yup I am that lame


----------



## doconeill

wareagle57 said:


> I have a question about how to know when your 60 day window opens.
> 
> This is probably just me being paranoid but I'm afraid I'm not counting the way Disney counts since there isn't a place that tells you the date you can start booking on.
> 
> If I check in on the 11th, do I count back starting on the 10th as 1 day before, the 9th 2 days before, and so on until I get to 60? And when I get to 60, that means the day before that is the day I wait until Midnight Eastern, (11 PM Central in my case)?
> 
> Probably a dumb and paranoid question but I just wanted to be sure. MDE online check-in is available in 1 day. Seems like that would coincide with 60 days before, which would mean I can book tonight at 11:00. But according to the way I described it in the paragraph before this one, I shouldn't be able to book until Saturday night at 11:00.



Yes.

So, let's say you are checking in on December 11th. Your 60 day window opens at Midnight ET on the _morning_ of October 12th (i.e. when the date changes from the 11th to the 12th).


----------



## wareagle57

clambert1273 said:


> So for me (because I click on everything lol) I clicked on the Schedule your Fastpass+ and it gave me the date I could start.. so I presumed that meant I could start at 11:45pm the night before    And I put that on my calendar ....   yup I am that lame



Thanks! I'm not sure how I missed that.


----------



## hkp1042

How does it work for when you are not staying onsite. Is it just the first day you plan to use your pass?


----------



## mesaboy2

hkp1042 said:


> How does it work for when you are not staying onsite. Is it just the first day you plan to use your pass?



How does what work?  Booking FP?  If offsite, you can book one day at a time starting at 30 days as mentioned in the OP.


----------



## Safari23

I'm trying to switch some of my FPs around.  For my HS day one of the options they give me only has 2 rides, both tier 2 but not the tier 1 ride.  I like this option the most.  what happens if I chose it? Can I add a tier one later? The tier 1 I want (Toy story) isn't currently available.  So what's my best option? Take the two tierr 2 I want and wait for TS to come up and add it? If I even can? Or take the 3 without the times I want and try and change the 2 I want to better times and leave the tier 1 one and hope I can switch it with the one I want at some point?

ETA - After typing this I tried again and TS was available! So nevermind! LOL.  Sorry


----------



## tmj212

I've booked a FP for Illuminations and Fantasmic. Does this mean that I can't book my 4rth FP until after the fireworks? That would really suck


----------



## mesaboy2

tmj212 said:


> I've booked a FP for Illuminations and Fantasmic. Does this mean that I can't book my 4rth FP until after the fireworks? That would really suck



That's what it means.  That's one of the reasons I recommend against these choices, as mentioned in the first post.


----------



## Priory

clambert1273 said:


> So for me (because I click on everything lol) I clicked on the Schedule your Fastpass+ and it gave me the date I could start.. so I presumed that meant I could start at 11:45pm the night before    And I put that on my calendar ....   yup I am that lame



If that's lame I'm really lame. I had calendar and reminder alerts set up for my ADRs and FP+. I currently have several pending for every variation of a BOG lunch fastpass (although that may be useless now).


----------



## ThePharmer

Apologies if this has been posted before. Was really surprised tonight while having a look at the fastpass site that it let me book them several days before the 60 days for my onsite stay. I do have a booking at Aulani just before WDW as we are having a stopover on the way from Australia. It seems to consider Aulani as onsite for WDW!


----------



## nuzmom

I'm sorry, this has probably been asked, but I just can't find it.

If I have back-to-back FP+ for TSMM, TOT, and the Star Tours for our party of 5...
My plan was to ride Star Tours at the very beginning of the window (maybe even moving it up as we do the others) and then attempt to get a 4th FP+ for TSMM or Fantasmic.

However, my DM (85 yrs old) will ride TSMM and do Fantasmic but not the others. So...
What happens when I try to get a 4th FP+ for our party and it will show that she hasn't used her non-tiered FP+. A big part of my plan is to book the 4th ASAP so waiting for her's to expire, when we USED the other ones, doesn't make much sense.
Will the Kiosk CMs override her having to use her FP+ since we used ours? Or do we somehow make sure we scan her Magicband (without her) as we go through the line? (seems sort of crazy and I don't even know if it's possible)
I'd rather not make her go through the linen with us. Our ride time is usually her sit and rest time!!!!


----------



## mbrittb00

nuzmom said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, this has probably been asked, but I just can't find it.
> 
> If I have back-to-back FP+ for TSMM, TOT, and the Star Tours for our party of 5...
> My plan was to ride Star Tours at the very beginning of the window (maybe even moving it up as we do the others) and then attempt to get a 4th FP+ for TSMM or Fantasmic.
> 
> However, my DM (85 yrs old) will ride TSMM and do Fantasmic but not the others. So...
> What happens when I try to get a 4th FP+ for our party and it will show that she hasn't used her non-tiered FP+. A big part of my plan is to book the 4th ASAP so waiting for her's to expire, when we USED the other ones, doesn't make much sense.
> Will the Kiosk CMs override her having to use her FP+ since we used ours? Or do we somehow make sure we scan her Magicband (without her) as we go through the line? (seems sort of crazy and I don't even know if it's possible)
> I'd rather not make her go through the linen with us. Our ride time is usually her sit and rest time!!!!



You could have her MB scanned at StarTours then she could step out of line


----------



## Athenaa

Hello!  I'm a Disneyland veteran who is going to WDW for the first time, and I'm a bit overwhelmed.  I will be in Magic Kingdom on November 11th, and my window opens tonight.  I'm trying to create a fastpass strategy that will enable me to use my FPs early in the day so that I can pull more of them later, but I don't want to make the mistake of scheduling FPs for rides that don't run out later.  I hope that makes sense.  Essentially, I want to know which of the following rides typically run out early (i.e. you can't get them at kiosks in the afternoon once your three FPs are used up):

Enchanted Tales with Belle
Seven Dwarves Mine Train
Peter Pan
Space Mountain
Splash Mountain
Big Thunder
Buzz Lightyear

A more general question would be: which rides have most of you been able to get a fastpass for in the afternoon after your first three are used?

For example, I won't bother to ride Buzz in the mornings even though the line is low if I can get a fastpass later on.  Or, more importantly, I won't waste my precious morning time with a fastpass on Enchanted Tales with Belle if I can get one later once I'm in the park.  

Thanks!
Cher


----------



## lanie1138

Athenaa said:


> Hello!  I'm a Disneyland veteran who is going to WDW for the first time, and I'm a bit overwhelmed.  I will be in Magic Kingdom on November 11th, and my window opens tonight.  I'm trying to create a fastpass strategy that will enable me to use my FPs early in the day so that I can pull more of them later, but I don't want to make the mistake of scheduling FPs for rides that don't run out later.  I hope that makes sense.  Essentially, I want to know which of the following rides typically run out early (i.e. you can't get them at kiosks in the afternoon once your three FPs are used up):  Enchanted Tales with Belle Seven Dwarves Mine Train Peter Pan Space Mountain Splash Mountain Big Thunder Buzz Lightyear  A more general question would be: which rides have most of you been able to get a fastpass for in the afternoon after your first three are used?  For example, I won't bother to ride Buzz in the mornings even though the line is low if I can get a fastpass later on.  Or, more importantly, I won't waste my precious morning time with a fastpass on Enchanted Tales with Belle if I can get one later once I'm in the park.  Thanks! Cher



I have the same questions. We have been to Disneyland so many times we don't think twice about how to plan our days, but WDW planning is keeping me up at night! Thanks to everyone on this thread for all the wonderful information, it has relieved a lot of anxiety about our trip!


----------



## mbrittb00

Athenaa said:


> Hello!  I'm a Disneyland veteran who is going to WDW for the first time, and I'm a bit overwhelmed.  I will be in Magic Kingdom on November 11th, and my window opens tonight.  I'm trying to create a fastpass strategy that will enable me to use my FPs early in the day so that I can pull more of them later, but I don't want to make the mistake of scheduling FPs for rides that don't run out later.  I hope that makes sense.  Essentially, I want to know which of the following rides typically run out early (i.e. you can't get them at kiosks in the afternoon once your three FPs are used up):  Enchanted Tales with Belle Seven Dwarves Mine Train Peter Pan Space Mountain Splash Mountain Big Thunder Buzz Lightyear  A more general question would be: which rides have most of you been able to get a fastpass for in the afternoon after your first three are used?  For example, I won't bother to ride Buzz in the mornings even though the line is low if I can get a fastpass later on.  Or, more importantly, I won't waste my precious morning time with a fastpass on Enchanted Tales with Belle if I can get one later once I'm in the park.  Thanks! Cher



Seven Dwarfs is likely already all gone
Space Mountain is a candidate that will run out. 

Historically the other have had avaliability later in the day, but with FP+ there's not telling.


----------



## siskaren

Athenaa said:


> I'm trying to create a fastpass strategy that will enable me to use my FPs early in the day so that I can pull more of them later



The thing with this strategy though is that for the first couple hours the park is open, lines will be short and fastpasses won't really be necessary. To me, the point of using fastpass is to reduce time waiting in line, not to see how many I can get. 



Athenaa said:


> For example, I won't bother to ride Buzz in the mornings even though the line is low if I can get a fastpass later on.



See, this is what I'm talking about. If the line is low, why not ride it standby? Ride standby while the lines are low, then save the fastpasses for later in the day when they're not (or for rides that have long lines all day).


----------



## Athenaa

siskaren said:


> The thing with this strategy though is that for the first couple hours the park is open, lines will be short and fastpasses won't really be necessary. To me, the point of using fastpass is to reduce time waiting in line, not to see how many I can get.
> 
> 
> 
> See, this is what I'm talking about. If the line is low, why not ride it standby? Ride standby while the lines are low, then save the fastpasses for later in the day when they're not (or for rides that have long lines all day).



I wouldn't ride it standby if I could replace it with another short line in the morning that I couldn't get a FP for later.

 I only have one day in Magic Kingdom and I don't like to wait in long lines, so I'm trying to minimize them. My goal isn't to get the most FPs; my goal is to ride the most rides with minimum wait times.  I am not a wanderer. At Disneyland on a busy day with a 7am EMH, I can ride Peter Pan, Alice, Matterhorn, Space Mountain, Buzz three times, and Indiana Jones by 8:15 am.  We don't bother using FP until after 10 am, and I stay away from longer high capacity rides like POTC or Small World until after 10:30 am or so.  By 11 am, with 4 hours in the park, we've easily hit all the big rides once or twice and many of the small ones with less than 15 minute waits, for the most part.  I know that's not going to happen at Magic Kingdom.  

I think my main concern is SDMT and Echanted tales with Belle.  I hate to waste morning time waiting in longer lines for those rides, but I don't want to wait for an hour later in the day either.


----------



## KimBean

So... window opens tomorrow at midnight.

Let's say for the day I get A&E (how do you like that for positive foreshadowing??) if I want to change the time do you think I should try to do that first OR just get all the FP for each day that I want (10 days) and THEN work on timing issues??

Really for A&E timing is not going to be particular I'll take whatever they give me, if I can get one, but just thinking should I play with the times of the hard grabs first or just grab everything I can get for whatever time it will give me and then go back in and play around with times?


----------



## siskaren

Athenaa said:


> By 11 am, with 4 hours in the park, we've easily hit all the big rides once or twice and many of the small ones with less than 15 minute waits, for the most part.  *I know that's not going to happen at Magic Kingdom.*



Why do you think that?


----------



## My2Kidzmom

KimBean said:


> So... window opens tomorrow at midnight.
> 
> Let's say for the day I get A&E (how do you like that for positive foreshadowing??) if I want to change the time do you think I should try to do that first OR just get all the FP for each day that I want (10 days) and THEN work on timing issues??
> 
> Really for A&E timing is not going to be particular I'll take whatever they give me, if I can get one, but just thinking should I play with the times of the hard grabs first or just grab everything I can get for whatever time it will give me and then go back in and play around with times?



Get all your FP first then tweak the times. Book your last day first, that worked for me and I got A&E and 7DMT twice. Good luck.


----------



## KimBean

My2Kidzmom said:


> Get all your FP first then tweak the times. Book your last day first, that worked for me and I got A&E and 7DMT twice. Good luck.



Thank you!


----------



## cel_disney

Athenaa said:


> I wouldn't ride it standby if I could replace it with another short line in the morning that I couldn't get a FP for later.  I only have one day in Magic Kingdom and I don't like to wait in long lines, so I'm trying to minimize them. My goal isn't to get the most FPs; my goal is to ride the most rides with minimum wait times.  I am not a wanderer. At Disneyland on a busy day with a 7am EMH, I can ride Peter Pan, Alice, Matterhorn, Space Mountain, Buzz three times, and Indiana Jones by 8:15 am.  We don't bother using FP until after 10 am, and I stay away from longer high capacity rides like POTC or Small World until after 10:30 am or so.  By 11 am, with 4 hours in the park, we've easily hit all the big rides once or twice and many of the small ones with less than 15 minute waits, for the most part.  I know that's not going to happen at Magic Kingdom.  I think my main concern is SDMT and Echanted tales with Belle.  I hate to waste morning time waiting in longer lines for those rides, but I don't want to wait for an hour later in the day either.



I think that if you walk fast and are at the rope for rope drop you have a great chance of this depending on when you are going.  

We did EMH on a party day last week and got lots done...it was a slow session of course but I think it's manageable most of the year if you are there early.  

We had a FP for Belle in the morning and next time I will change that to afternoon.  It's a long attraction - 12-15 minutes plus the wait time for it to start.   I didn't like missing low wait rides for that.   Mine train was a much shorter FP activity (we did it 3 times on different days between 12-1:30.).  If I was doing it again, I would probably have my FP start at 11:30 or so and use them after lunch...

Also - We had a parade FP on our 3rd MK day.  I loved walking up right at 3pm and having a great view of the floats with the castle behind them.


----------



## Cluelyss

My2Kidzmom said:


> Get all your FP first then tweak the times. Book your last day first, that worked for me and I got A&E and 7DMT twice. Good luck.


I agree with this comment 99% of the time....however, if you need to tweak the time for A&E, I would do that right away. If you wait till you're done scheduling everything else, there may be no other times available.


----------



## sjams

I have spent the last two days reading all 56 pages of this thread and still have questions. I know, right?

1. I am renting DVC.  I will get a reservation number from the peeps I rent from, correct?

2. Tickets?  I plan on getting them not through Disney.  How do I link to MDE?

3. Are ALL rides FP+ now?

4. I am going to get park hoppers so my 'plan' is to get the FP+'s for the afternoon at one park and in the morning hit RD at another park.  Can I still ride popular rides at the am park with relative ease?  

5. It will just be my ds (14) and I so we will not need the Frozen peeps, you are welcome!!  So will it be easier for us to get FP+'s to the other popular rides?

6. Epcot and tiering?   That whole system confuses me. 

Some of my questions might overlap, sorry about that.  
I do think I have the gist though, make all FP+'s and then modify to our liking.  Correct?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## doconeill

sjams said:


> I have spent the last two days reading all 56 pages of this thread and still have questions. I know, right?
> 
> 1. I am renting DVC.  I will get a reservation number from the peeps I rent from, correct?
> 
> 2. Tickets?  I plan on getting them not through Disney.  How do I link to MDE?
> 
> 3. Are ALL rides FP+ now?
> 
> 4. I am going to get park hoppers so my 'plan' is to get the FP+'s for the afternoon at one park and in the morning hit RD at another park.  Can I still ride popular rides at the am park with relative ease?
> 
> 5. It will just be my ds (14) and I so we will not need the Frozen peeps, you are welcome!!  So will it be easier for us to get FP+'s to the other popular rides?
> 
> 6. Epcot and tiering?   That whole system confuses me.
> 
> Some of my questions might overlap, sorry about that.
> I do think I have the gist though, make all FP+'s and then modify to our liking.  Correct?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



1) you should

2) You enter the ticket codes into MDX

3) Not all, but many

4) Yes.

5) I'm not sure what you mean by easier. Only in the sense that you won't be one of those scouring every day of their reservation for A&E slots first. A&E are the toughest to get at the 60 day window, most other things should be available.

6) It's pretty simple. The attractions are in two groups. You can pre-book 1 attraction from Tier 1 and 2 from Tier 2. That's it.


----------



## Athenaa

siskaren said:


> Why do you think that?



Getting a 7 am EMH at Disneyland is fantastic because most people are simply not willing to get up that early.  The park doesn't even start to fill up til late morning and with very few exceptions, lines are walk on to less than fifteen minutes for the first two hours, and I'm usually there at spring break.  

Conversely, I am going to Magic Kingdom on a day with no EMH that opens at 9 am.  A lot of people are willing to get up that early, so it gets crowded earlier.  Based on what I've read here and on touringplans and ridemax, lines start to get pretty heavy after the first hour.


----------



## Athenaa

cel_disney said:


> I think that if you walk fast and are at the rope for rope drop you have a great chance of this depending on when you are going.
> 
> We did EMH on a party day last week and got lots done...it was a slow session of course but I think it's manageable most of the year if you are there early.
> 
> We had a FP for Belle in the morning and next time I will change that to afternoon.  It's a long attraction - 12-15 minutes plus the wait time for it to start.   I didn't like missing low wait rides for that.   Mine train was a much shorter FP activity (we did it 3 times on different days between 12-1:30.).  If I was doing it again, I would probably have my FP start at 11:30 or so and use them after lunch...
> 
> Also - We had a parade FP on our 3rd MK day.  I loved walking up right at 3pm and having a great view of the floats with the castle behind them.



Thanks for the info; that was helpful.   

I'm struggling with whether we should go to Enchanted Tales with Belle at all.   I'm a Beauty and the Beast fan, but I will be there with two other adults, and I don't typically have interest in meeting characters.  However, I love shows, and the magic of Disney moves me in a way that say, it doesn't with other people I know.  It sounds like I could be bored stiff or find it enchanting.    I think I will avoid getting a FP for that and determine whether we are going to do it when we get there.  

Thanks again.


----------



## nuzmom

Athenaa said:


> Thanks for the info; that was helpful.
> 
> I'm struggling with whether we should go to Enchanted Tales with Belle at all.   I'm a Beauty and the Beast fan, but I will be there with two other adults, and I don't typically have interest in meeting characters.  However, I love shows, and the magic of Disney moves me in a way that say, it doesn't with other people I know.  It sounds like I could be bored stiff or find it enchanting.    I think I will avoid getting a FP for that and determine whether we are going to do it when we get there.
> 
> Thanks again.



Enchanted Tales with Belle is the only WDW attraction my family has never seen. Yesterday, I FINALLY decided to watch a youtube video of it to see what it's really like. For us, I wouldn't "waste" a FP on it. (we are a family of 5 with DS18 and DS13). If you don't mind spoiling the surprise of the show, perhaps you could watch a video of it to determine if it's something you'd like to do.


----------



## Ilovemyprincesses

So I go in the app to check for A&E and I finally see it but when I try to book it I of course get an error. I call and get a long line of crap from Disney that is basically don't use the app. This is the 3rd time I have been told by a CM that I shouldn't use the app. Then why do you have it and why do we have to jump through these hoops? It isn't working but they will never admit it. 

And no A&E for us. They we gone by the time I got her to look.


----------



## nuzmom

nuzmom said:


> I'm sorry, this has probably been asked, but I just can't find it.
> 
> If I have back-to-back FP+ for TSMM, TOT, and the Star Tours for our party of 5...
> My plan was to ride Star Tours at the very beginning of the window (maybe even moving it up as we do the others) and then attempt to get a 4th FP+ for TSMM or Fantasmic.
> 
> However, my DM (85 yrs old) will ride TSMM and do Fantasmic but not the others. So...
> What happens when I try to get a 4th FP+ for our party and it will show that she hasn't used her non-tiered FP+. A big part of my plan is to book the 4th ASAP so waiting for her's to expire, when we USED the other ones, doesn't make much sense.
> Will the Kiosk CMs override her having to use her FP+ since we used ours? Or do we somehow make sure we scan her Magicband (without her) as we go through the line? (seems sort of crazy and I don't even know if it's possible)
> I'd rather not make her go through the linen with us. Our ride time is usually her sit and rest time!!!!





mbrittb00 said:


> You could have her MB scanned at StarTours then she could step out of line



Is this pretty much the only option? I'd rather not even make her walk over there. Can I scan her band without her (ie - scan 5 bands for our party of 4)? 
Oh, we will have APs - scanning the card is the same as scanning the band, right? So, could I take her card with me and she keep her band in case she purchases a snack or something while we ride?

Also, is there only 1 place to scan the bands at all/most rides? I thought I read something about having to scan them in two locations on a few rides.


----------



## doconeill

nuzmom said:


> Is this pretty much the only option? I'd rather not even make her walk over there. Can I scan her band without her (ie - scan 5 bands for our party of 4)?
> Oh, we will have APs - scanning the card is the same as scanning the band, right? So, could I take her card with me and she keep her band in case she purchases a snack or something while we ride?
> 
> Also, is there only 1 place to scan the bands at all/most rides? I thought I read something about having to scan them in two locations on a few rides.



There will be one or usually two readers at the entrance. Then you also have to scan at the merge point. So I'm not sure scanning at the entrance and then handing it back will work.

Also, there are CMs monitoring the scanning. If they are paying attention and see you scan two separate devices, you'll likely be questioned.


----------



## nuzmom

doconeill said:


> There will be one or usually two readers at the entrance. Then you also have to scan at the merge point. So I'm not sure scanning at the entrance and then handing it back will work.
> 
> Also, there are CMs monitoring the scanning. If they are paying attention and see you scan two separate devices, you'll likely be questioned.



Thanks for the info. I think I'll post my question as a new thread. I'm sure this has been an issue for others with family members who don't ride all the rides.


----------



## nuzmom

.


----------



## jtrop

I'm sure this has been answered before, so I apologize if it is a repeat. If I am part of a 4 person group (myself, wife, son & daughter) can I prebook a FP+ for the wife and daughter to see Anna & Elsa while son & I prebook for another ride? Will that mean that we each still have 2 more? So we can prebook say Space Mountain & Splash Mountain for all 4 of us? Or does the Anna & Elsa for wife and daughter mean that our group used up 1 of 3 available FP+ for our group of 4. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## nuzmom

jtrop said:


> I'm sure this has been answered before, so I apologize if it is a repeat. If I am part of a 4 person group (myself, wife, son & daughter) can I prebook a FP+ for the wife and daughter to see Anna & Elsa while son & I prebook for another ride? Will that mean that we each still have 2 more? So we can prebook say Space Mountain & Splash Mountain for all 4 of us? Or does the Anna & Elsa for wife and daughter mean that our group used up 1 of 3 available FP+ for our group of 4. Hope this makes sense.



Yes, it's 3 per person.

But, according to the link in the first post, I think your initial booking will need to be 3 of the same for everyone. Then, you go in and change out the one you want to split up. There's a link in the first post showing screen shots of the steps.


----------



## jtrop

nuzmom said:


> Yes, it's 3 per person.
> 
> But, according to the link in the first post, I think your initial booking will need to be 3 of the same for everyone. Then, you go in and change out the one you want to split up. There's a link in the first post showing screen shots of the steps.



Thank u so much!


----------



## gorjus121

Ilovemyprincesses said:


> So I go in the app to check for A&E and I finally see it but when I try to book it I of course get an error. I call and get a long line of crap from Disney that is basically don't use the app. This is the 3rd time I have been told by a CM that I shouldn't use the app. Then why do you have it and why do we have to jump through these hoops? It isn't working but they will never admit it.  And no A&E for us. They we gone by the time I got her to look.



The app has for me got most of my 7dmt FPs.  Keep checking individually and then try to change times and overlap together. I lost an ADR reservation due to an error and that was on my laptop. I was so annoyed.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## disneyfreak71

I am trying to do Fastpass Plus now and it won't let me in. I thought it opens at midnight?


----------



## Segnik22

disneyfreak71 said:


> I am trying to do Fastpass Plus now and it won't let me in. I thought it opens at midnight?



I was about to post the same! Is it different on a Sunday?! X


----------



## disneyfreak71

Segnik22 said:


> I was about to post the same! Is it different on a Sunday?! X



I just bought and loaded tickets today from the Dis store. I am glad to see you are here also.


----------



## polyfor4

Same here. Please keep us updated if and when you book for December 11th!


----------



## Segnik22

disneyfreak71 said:


> I just bought and loaded tickets today from the Dis store. I am glad to see you are here also.



I set my alarm it's 5am in the uk! Not impressed!


----------



## disneyfreak71

It's Open!


----------



## BigMommaMouse

I know in the OP Mesaboy2 talks about the MDX app being glitchy. If you use the website on your mobile device to change fast pass + during your trip is it still glitchy? 

Thanks, I have all the ones I wanted and times and DO NOT want to mess it up.


----------



## Cluelyss

Has anyone here used the FP+ preferred viewing for MSEP? Wondering about what time we can expect for it to pass by the hub if it starts at 9. Thx!!!


----------



## mesaboy2

Cluelyss said:


> Has anyone here used the FP+ preferred viewing for MSEP? Wondering about what time we can expect for it to pass by the hub if it starts at 9. Thx!!!



Knowing where it is on the route, I would estimate 6-8 minutes from parade start in Town Square.


----------



## Cluelyss

mesaboy2 said:


> Knowing where it is on the route, I would estimate 6-8 minutes from parade start in Town Square.


As always, thanks for the great information. Given this, we could expect the parade to be completely past us by about 9:30 then??


----------



## mesaboy2

Cluelyss said:


> As always, thanks for the great information. Given this, we could expect the parade to be completely past us by about 9:30 then??



Yeah, should be well into Frontierland by then if not wrapping up completely.


----------



## Aurora0427

mesaboy2 said:


> Yeah, should be well into Frontierland by then if not wrapping up completely.



Mesaboy- Thought I'd get an expert opinion! I chose our fast passes last night, and used one for the Festival of Fantasy Parade. Do you think that's a good use of a FP? We have a 3 year old, and unless she grows 2" in two months, we won't be able to do Splash. We like to sit on the curb as close to the action as possible because we've found the characters really interact with our daughter. Does the FP make this easier, or are we better off just lining up early for a spot on our own? TIA


----------



## Aurora0427

I know this has been asked and answered before, but how do I book FP+ individually if we are traveling with a child under 7? The system kept telling me that I had to book our DD with an adult.


----------



## mesaboy2

Aurora0427 said:


> Mesaboy- Thought I'd get an expert opinion! I chose our fast passes last night, and used one for the Festival of Fantasy Parade. Do you think that's a good use of a FP? We have a 3 year old, and unless she grows 2" in two months, we won't be able to do Splash. We like to sit on the curb as close to the action as possible because we've found the characters really interact with our daughter. Does the FP make this easier, or are we better off just lining up early for a spot on our own? TIA



Getting a curbside spot with FP is probably easier, but isn't particularly difficult without.  Judging from reading many reports, I think it's possible characters favor the FP area a bit when they go past also--but that's just a guess on my part.


----------



## Aurora0427

mesaboy2 said:


> Getting a curbside spot with FP is probably easier, but isn't particularly difficult without.  Judging from reading many reports, I think it's possible characters favor the FP area a bit when they go past also--but that's just a guess on my part.



I will plan on keeping it then. We RD anyway and will be there for so long that we will have plenty of time to ride everything multiple times. Using FP for a parade will be a new experience for us! Thank you!


----------



## KimBean

Big old hugo idiot here...

So my window opens up tonight at midnight (or is it 5am? - from last nights experience, lol - laughing at the ridiculousness of MDE not those sufferers!) and I just realized that even though I intended to have a 10 day ticket for months, I still only have a 9 day ticket. It has been one of those.. Oh I can add on that extra day whenever and since it is a surprise for the kids just been waiting to call when they aren't around. HUGE NEVER since we homeschool. LOL! 

So this morning I'm like OMG how you can make 10 days worth of FP with only a 9 day ticket. So I call, (whispering)... CM added the day and Memory Maker which I needed to add as well. Said it should update within 10 minutes. Big surprise, an hour and still not updated. But, shockingly (sarcasm) my balance has updated quite nicely.  

So, now I'll be stalking my ressie all day hoping that the 9 changes to a 10.  I guess I also better figure out which day of FP will be easiest to get not at 12a-5a tonight.


----------



## mesaboy2

KimBean said:


> Big old hugo idiot here...
> 
> So my window opens up tonight at midnight (or is it 5am? - from last nights experience, lol - laughing at the ridiculousness of MDE not those sufferers!) and I just realized that even though I intended to have a 10 day ticket for months, I still only have a 9 day ticket. It has been one of those.. Oh I can add on that extra day whenever and since it is a surprise for the kids just been waiting to call when they aren't around. HUGE NEVER since we homeschool. LOL!
> 
> So this morning I'm like OMG how you can make 10 days worth of FP with only a 9 day ticket. So I call, (whispering)... CM added the day and Memory Maker which I needed to add as well. Said it should update within 10 minutes. Big surprise, an hour and still not updated. But, shockingly (sarcasm) my balance has updated quite nicely.
> 
> So, now I'll be stalking my ressie all day hoping that the 9 changes to a 10.  I guess I also better figure out which day of FP will be easiest to get not at 12a-5a tonight.



From what I gather, last night's window opened at 1:00a instead of midnight.  That used to be very common, but this was the first one I know of for weeks now.  Hopefully that unknown is not coming back.


----------



## Angel Ariel

Ok, so I managed to score 1 A&E FP+ for my friends on 11/15...need at least 1 more (so the child who is 5 can go with a parent), but to do so I had to cancel their Epcot FP+ that day.  Originally I'd gotten them the following FP+

Spaceship Earth: overlapping times from 9:00-10:00am
Soarin' -10:00-11:00
Journey into Imagination - 11:00-12:00

With the intent that they could use them early then get more FP+.

They were spending the day at Epcot, heading to DTD at 5pm for dinner @ Portobello, and then a DTD BBB reservation at 6:50.

Now, my thought for them is to encourage getting to epcot at RD and riding Soarin' right away, thinking they shouldn't need a FP+ for SE/Journey into Imagination or really anything else there.  Her DH has medical concerns, so the adults likely won't ride TT (and likely not MS either).  So they can spend the morning/afternoon exploring Epcot, doing Agent P in WS, Living Seas, etc..

Then head to DTD for their dinner reservation and BBB reservation.  Then head to MK.  Their FP+ I have right now are this:

7:40-8:40 - Winnie the Pooh
8:50-9:50 - A&E (1 person), Cinderella & Rapunzel (2 people) - will try to get Cindy and Rapunzel to be A&E
10:40-11:00 - MSEP

Assuming I can get 2 more A&E FP+ before their trip, my thought is I'd change MSEP to Rapunzel/Cindy (I'm guessing the late MSEP will be too late for them, but not sure), and then either keep Winnie the Pooh or change Winnie to another M&G (maybe Mickey or Tink).  I'd keep whatever was in that time slot something they don't care about, as I know they may miss the window.  A&E is more important.  I was thinking it would be cute for them to go from BBB to a bunch of meet and greets, and then head home for the night.

Thoughts on this?

(FTR - they have MK FP+ for Sunday and Monday as well, where they will hit up ETWB, SDMT, PP, Pirates, Jungle Cruise, Buzz)


----------



## KimBean

mesaboy2 said:


> From what I gather, last night's window opened at 1:00a instead of midnight.  That used to be very common, but this was the first one I know of for weeks now.  Hopefully that unknown is not coming back.



Oh 1am isn't too bad. I thought I read it went on a lot longer. Fortunately I'm a night owl anyway. I'm never asleep until about 1. 5am scared me though.

My tickets just updated. So far the disney gods are cooperating.


----------



## weschmom

OK, I'm totally new to the scheduling FP+ thing.

Question -- The only FP+ we are interested in at EPCOT (at least at the moment) are Soarin and Test Track.  I realize I cannot get both of these because of the tiering.  BUT...if I got Soarin, could I then get FP+ for Test Track when we arrive at the park?  What would you recommend?

Also -- my FP+ day is tomorrow.  
We are interested in things like:
Enchanted Tales with Belle
Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
Toy Story Mania
Soarin

Is it necessary to get up at midnight to book?  Or will I be OK at 5:45am?

Also, only two of us will want to ride Seven Dwarfs.  Can I get 2 FP+ for those, or must I get all 4?

THANKS for your help!


----------



## itchin2go

RE: 4th FP (and beyond!)

I read this "Only one person in a party is necessary at the kiosk to schedule additional FP+," and it's pretty clear, but I want to double check.  

I can take my MB to a kiosk and book 4th FP for my entire party (that are linked in my account), without having their MBs?

Also, is it correct that once I book those 4th FPs, I can change them on my phone?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> On this subject... "If an FP+ return window has passed without being used, that FP+ can be rescheduled to later in the day (subject to availability)."  I'm pretty sure I read this at some point, but didn't see it in the first post -- does it have to be rescheduled for the same park as the original?  E.g. I have 3 scheduled for MK, miss my last one, then hop to AK -- can I reschedule that unused MK one for AK?  AND/OR can I pull a 4th FP+ from AK, even if I didn't use my 3rd pre-booked one?





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Ok -- thanks! So a no-go on rescheduling that expired one to another park, probably...





mesaboy2 said:


> Kind of a grey area in the system.  Whether you can book a 4th or reschedule the one that has passed should effectively be the same thing, unless you can't reschedule that expired one to a different park--and I could see that being a problem.  Not enough reports back on these more unusual situations to answer for sure in my opinion.





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Gotcha'. Maybe I'll engineer this situation and test it out in 5 days!!



Here now!  On this subject... 

- We had 3 FP for AK. Didn't use any of them. 
- I logged onto the app after: 1) one had expired, 2) two others were still upcoming. 
- From the app, I did NOT have an option to reschedule the expired one AT ALL. Not even within AK. This was from the app. Perhaps different at a kiosk??
- The remaining (active) two could have been rescheduled for other attraction in AK ONLY -- could not try to switch them to MK, which I suspected. 
- I had the option to CANCEL the remaining two, but didn't chance it, as I have NO IDEA whether this will mess with my ability to pull a 4th FP after these active two expire. With MK open until 1am today and the last pre-booked FP expiring at 3:30, I figure I'll try for a 4th at a kiosk. 
- What I DID NOT try -- and should have (!!) -- was rescheduling the remaining two FROM A KIOSK. Darn.


----------



## tripleup05

weschmom said:


> OK, I'm totally new to the scheduling FP+ thing.
> I realize I cannot get both of these because of the tiering.
> !



My booking window is opening soon, and I already had my picks listed out so that I would be ready at 12:01am on Oct 21st.

With that said, your post is the first I have heard of "tiering" and now my plan is out the window! I tried looking on Disney's website but didn't see anything about the different tiers. From searching here on Dis, it looks like only Epcot and Hollywood Studios use the tiering system. Is that correct?


----------



## itchin2go

weschmom said:


> OK, I'm totally new to the scheduling FP+ thing.
> 
> Question -- The only FP+ we are interested in at EPCOT (at least at the moment) are Soarin and Test Track.  I realize I cannot get both of these because of the tiering.  BUT...if I got Soarin, could I then get FP+ for Test Track when we arrive at the park?  What would you recommend?
> 
> Also -- my FP+ day is tomorrow.
> We are interested in things like:
> Enchanted Tales with Belle
> Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
> Toy Story Mania
> Soarin
> 
> Is it necessary to get up at midnight to book?  Or will I be OK at 5:45am?
> 
> Also, only two of us will want to ride Seven Dwarfs.  Can I get 2 FP+ for those, or must I get all 4?
> 
> THANKS for your help!



People's experiences are going to differ, but here's mine.

I'm going Thanksgiving week.

At midnight 60 days out, I was unable to schedule SDMT for any of my MK days.  I was not interested in A&E, but it was blacked out too.  Other than parades, everything else was available.

Several days later, I was able to find and book SDMT. It took lots of checking and certain strategies, but I booked it.  

Today, I'm probably 40-45 days out and I was able to move SDMT to a better time on one of my days, and I actually found LOADS of availability.  On the other MK day, the only availability was late at night.

Again, EVERYTHING other than A&E, SDMT and the parades/fireworks were available the minute my 60 days opened.  I had no trouble moving things around today.

I DO know that you can book different FPs for different people in your party ... so just booking 2 SDMT FPs is fine.  I did this over and over in our itinerary.

Hope that helps in some way!


----------



## itchin2go

tripleup05 said:


> My booking window is opening soon, and I already had my picks listed out so that I would be ready at 12:01am on Oct 21st.
> 
> With that said, your post is the first I have heard of "tiering" and now my plan is out the window! I tried looking on Disney's website but didn't see anything about the different tiers. From searching here on Dis, it looks like only Epcot and Hollywood Studios use the tiering system. Is that correct?



Yes, EP and DHS have tiering.


----------



## Cluelyss

tripleup05 said:


> My booking window is opening soon, and I already had my picks listed out so that I would be ready at 12:01am on Oct 21st.  With that said, your post is the first I have heard of "tiering" and now my plan is out the window! I tried looking on Disney's website but didn't see anything about the different tiers. From searching here on Dis, it looks like only Epcot and Hollywood Studios use the tiering system. Is that correct?


Yes, that's correct. OP lists the attractions that fall into each tier.


----------



## mesaboy2

weschmom said:


> OK, I'm totally new to the scheduling FP+ thing.
> 
> Question -- The only FP+ we are interested in at EPCOT (at least at the moment) are Soarin and Test Track.  I realize I cannot get both of these because of the tiering.  BUT...*if I got Soarin, could I then get FP+ for Test Track when we arrive at the park?*  What would you recommend?
> 
> Also -- my FP+ day is tomorrow.
> We are interested in things like:
> Enchanted Tales with Belle
> Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
> Toy Story Mania
> Soarin
> 
> *Is it necessary to get up at midnight to book?  Or will I be OK at 5:45am?*
> 
> *Also, only two of us will want to ride Seven Dwarfs.  Can I get 2 FP+ for those, or must I get all 4?*
> 
> THANKS for your help!



Best info I have is in the first post.



itchin2go said:


> RE: 4th FP (and beyond!)
> 
> I read this "Only one person in a party is necessary at the kiosk to schedule additional FP+," and it's pretty clear, but I want to double check.
> 
> I can take my MB to a kiosk and book 4th FP for my entire party (that are linked in my account), without having their MBs?
> 
> *Also, is it correct that once I book those 4th FPs, I can change them on my phone?*



Best info I have is in the first post.



tripleup05 said:


> My booking window is opening soon, and I already had my picks listed out so that I would be ready at 12:01am on Oct 21st.
> 
> With that said, your post is the first I have heard of "tiering" and now my plan is out the window! I tried looking on Disney's website but didn't see anything about the different tiers. From searching here on Dis, it looks like only Epcot and Hollywood Studios use the tiering system. *Is that correct?*



Best info I have is in the first post.


----------



## siskaren

weschmom said:


> Question -- The only FP+ we are interested in at EPCOT (at least at the moment) are Soarin and Test Track.  I realize I cannot get both of these because of the tiering.
> 
> 1. BUT...if I got Soarin, could I then get FP+ for Test Track when we arrive at the park?  What would you recommend?
> 
> 2. Also -- my FP+ day is tomorrow.
> We are interested in things like:
> Enchanted Tales with Belle
> Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
> Toy Story Mania
> Soarin
> 
> Is it necessary to get up at midnight to book?  Or will I be OK at 5:45am?
> 
> 3. Also, only two of us will want to ride Seven Dwarfs.  Can I get 2 FP+ for those, or must I get all 4?
> 
> THANKS for your help!



1. You wouldn't be able to get a FP for Test Track until you've used the three you booked or they've expired. I would do Test Track standby first thing (single rider, if possible).

2. SDMT and A&E are the only ones that really need to be booked at midnight.

3. You can book SDMT for just the two who want it.



tripleup05 said:


> From searching here on Dis, it looks like only Epcot and Hollywood Studios use the tiering system. Is that correct?



Yes. If you haven't already, read the first post in this thread for everything you need to know about FP+.


----------



## tripleup05

itchin2go said:


> Yes, EP and DHS have tiering.





Cluelyss said:


> Yes, that's correct. OP lists the attractions that fall into each tier.





mesaboy2 said:


> Best info I have is in the first post.





siskaren said:


> Yes. If you haven't already, read the first post in this thread for everything you need to know about FP+.




I guess I should have checked the first post first

That's some good info. Now, time to rethink my touring plan!


----------



## disneyholic family

i apologize if this has already been repeated multiple times in the thread..

a few things..

so if we're in the park, and we pass the FP return window without using the FP, we can then get a different FP to replace it?
can we do this on our smartphone while we're in the park?
or do we need to go to the kiosk?

also, if i'm in the park, and i want to change/modify one of our 3 original FPs, can i do that on my smartphone, even though i'm already in the park...


----------



## Networth

disneyholic family said:


> i apologize if this has already been repeated multiple times in the thread..  a few things..  so if we're in the park, and we pass the FP return window without using the FP, we can then get a different FP to replace it? can we do this on our smartphone while we're in the park? or do we need to go to the kiosk?  also, if i'm in the park, and i want to change/modify one of our 3 original FPs, can i do that on my smartphone, even though i'm already in the park...



Yes. On your phone. Only time a Kiosk is needed is for your 4FP and beyond.


----------



## mesaboy2

disneyholic family said:


> *i apologize if this has already been repeated multiple times in the thread..*
> 
> a few things..
> 
> so if we're in the park, and we pass the FP return window without using the FP, we can then get a different FP to replace it?
> can we do this on our smartphone while we're in the park?
> or do we need to go to the kiosk?
> 
> also, if i'm in the park, and i want to change/modify one of our 3 original FPs, can i do that on my smartphone, even though i'm already in the park...



It's in the first post.  I wrote it in hopes that people would read it, but alas....


----------



## Networth

mesaboy2 said:


> It's in the first post.  I wrote it in hopes that people would read it, but alas....



If it makes yeah feel any better Mesa most the info I have about FP is from you lol, just gets past on.


----------



## disneyholic family

mesaboy2 said:


> It's in the first post.  I wrote it in hopes that people would read it, but alas....



i did read the first post, but i wanted to confirm it and also to clarify that DD can make the changes on her phone next month..

i also just told her  another thing i read in your first post...
about using her husband's MB to go on dinosaur a second time (he can't ride it - it's too violent for his broken back)...
she thought she could only ride it once while he waits for her...
i told her she could ride it twice..once with her FP, and a second time with his..


----------



## mesaboy2

disneyholic family said:


> i did read the first post, but i wanted to confirm it and also to clarify that DD can make the changes on her phone next month..
> 
> i also just told her  another thing i read in your first post...
> about using her husband's MB to go on dinosaur a second time (he can't ride it - it's too violent for his broken back)...
> she thought she could only ride it once while he waits for her...
> i told her she could ride it twice..once with her FP, and a second time with his..



Sorry, just a little disappointed with all the pre-answered questions--some very clearly mentioned in the OP (not yours so much)--on the last page that were unnecessary.


----------



## Burnedout

Lol if it helps, questions keep it on the first page.


----------



## KimBean

mesaboy2 said:


> Sorry, just a little disappointed with all the pre-answered questions--some very clearly mentioned in the OP (not yours so much)--on the last page that were unnecessary.




But, MESA... If we read the first page that is so wonderful and so thoroughly covered and never had any questions this thread would never have any posts and be buried with no one able to find it so REALLY we are doing you a favor! 

I'm a reader and a planner and have 9 trips behind me and I unfortunately asked a question that was covered a few days ago. Sometimes it is a lot of info at one time that just doesn't stick...


----------



## itchin2go

mesaboy2 said:


> Sorry, just a little disappointed with all the pre-answered questions--some very clearly mentioned in the OP (not yours so much)--on the last page that were unnecessary.



Sorry for asking an already-covered-question.  You know, sometimes you read and re-read something and just don't see the answer.  And then you google it and you can't find the answer. So you ask here because you're pretty sure someone has the answer and will forgive you for asking for the 100th or 1000th time.


----------



## mesaboy2

itchin2go said:


> Sorry for asking an already-covered-question.  You know, sometimes you read and re-read something and just don't see the answer.  And then you google it and you can't find the answer. So you ask here because you're pretty sure someone has the answer and will forgive you for asking for the 100th or 1000th time.



Nothing to forgive.  I understand there's a lot of info to sift through.


----------



## Angel Ariel

Burnedout said:
			
		

> Lol if it helps, questions keep it on the first page.



And as the Top DIS thread of the month


----------



## cookiemonster80

I'm trying to book my fp+ and it's not showing anyone except the primary and they are greyed out- but I know we are linked correctly.

when I click on my avatar it says I can begin making FP selections but when I actually try to I can't!!!  It says I need valid park admission- I have it, my tickets are on the account!

What's going on!


----------



## Suzie3126

I'm in the same boat and it's making me crazy.  Have to be up for work in less than 6 hours.  I'd love for this to work!


----------



## cookiemonster80

ok, glad it's not just me- must be still closed.


----------



## Suzie3126

Now comes the real question.  How long do I wait it out before I give up and check it first thing in the morning?


----------



## cookiemonster80

are you just clicking on the "make FP selections" and seeing the primary greyed out? Is there another place to check?
When it becomes available will just more people show up there?


----------



## Suzie3126

I've tried to go in a few different ways, on my PC and through the app and all I see if my name grayed out and not the rest of my party.  Even though, like you, I know they are on there.  From what I've heard through my (extensive) research, the other names in your party become available once you can book.  Which is 18 minutes ago.  Rar!


----------



## lillieandlilahsmommy

I am experiencing the same thing. I went in to make my selections. It won't even allow me to click on my name. And says I must have valid tickets. I spoke with a Disney agent 2 hours ago to make sure everything was a go, he logged in to my account and he said all my accounts were linked properly, my tickets were linked for all accounts. So I don't understand the problem!


----------



## lillieandlilahsmommy

I don't think it's still closed. It's supposed to open at 12:00a Eastern Time.


----------



## Suzie3126

Just double checked the first page of this thread and looks like we aren't crazy:

1)  The prebooking window opens at 12:00a (midnight) Eastern Time.

2)Onsite guests, including those at the Swan and Dolphin, can prebook attractions up to 60 days in advance of the beginning of an on-site stay and for their entire trip. In other words, at 60 days before a check-in date one can make FP+ selections for the entire trip--up to 14 days. This can be done via the MDE/MDX website or app. (I recommend the website over the app, which can still best be described as glitchy.) FP+ can be prebooked for the number of days equal to the guests linked ticket.

3)For onsite guests, the 60-day prebooking window will not activate until the 60-day mark. Before this point, the booking window will be only 30 days. At midnight of the 60-day mark, the 30-day window will automatically expand to 60 (or more) days. It is also commonly reported that all members on the account with tickets don't appear on the MDX app until the 60-day mark.

Guess we wait it out?  I'm thinking I'm going to bed.  I'll be up soon for work anyway.


----------



## cookiemonster80

according to earlier posts it looks like it opened a 1am last night-


----------



## lillieandlilahsmommy

If you go back to the MDE sidebar and see your Avatar and then your name in blue. Click on your name. Scroll down to Enjoy FP+. Make Selections, is there a lock on yours (like we are still locked out)? My other two beside it, for dining and to set reminders don't have that lock.


----------



## cookiemonster80

lillieandlilahsmommy said:


> If you go back to the MDE sidebar and see your Avatar and then your name in blue. Click on your name. Scroll down to Enjoy FP+. Make Selections, is there a lock on yours (like we are still locked out)? My other two beside it, for dining and to set reminders don't have that lock.



yes, I have the lock, although if you click on it it says you can now start making fp selections


----------



## cordelia3

Hi, I am trying to book my fastpasses+ which should be available beginning today, 10-13-14.  The disney system is only allowing me to book them through 11-11-14.  Does anyone have any idea what I am doing wrong or when the disney system will update for today?  Thank you very much.


----------



## lillieandlilahsmommy

cookiemonster80 said:


> yes, I have the lock, although if you click on it it says you can now start making fp selections



Yes, I have that too. But it won't direct me anywhere, it just gives me a CLOSE button. 

You read that it didn't open til 1a last night?


----------



## cookiemonster80

lillieandlilahsmommy said:


> Yes, I have that too. But it won't direct me anywhere, it just gives me a CLOSE button.
> 
> You read that it didn't open til 1a last night?



yep- see a few earlier pages-


----------



## Suzie3126

Welp, I made it this far!  Hopefully we can all book at 1!


----------



## cookiemonster80

If anyone makes it in be sure to post back!


----------



## Suzie3126

I'm in!  GO GO GO      Good luck all!


----------



## etoiles

I booked all my days of Fast Pass plus thanks to the info on here (I did have to book one day at at time from 60 days due to onsite/offsite split stay). 

I got everything I wanted, even SDMT for the two of us except the festival of fantasy parade! Even when I tried to book the two of us one at a time it was booked up. Is there really a chance of getting this or should I give up? Its not like a ride where someone will just pick another time....

?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Here now!  On this subject...
> 
> - We had 3 FP for AK. Didn't use any of them.
> - I logged onto the app after: 1) one had expired, 2) two others were still upcoming.
> - From the app, I did NOT have an option to reschedule the expired one AT ALL. Not even within AK. This was from the app. Perhaps different at a kiosk??
> - The remaining (active) two could have been rescheduled for other attraction in AK ONLY -- could not try to switch them to MK, which I suspected.
> - I had the option to CANCEL the remaining two, but didn't chance it, as I have NO IDEA whether this will mess with my ability to pull a 4th FP after these active two expire. With MK open until 1am today and the last pre-booked FP expiring at 3:30, I figure I'll try for a 4th at a kiosk.
> - What I DID NOT try -- and should have (!!) -- was rescheduling the remaining two FROM A KIOSK. Darn.




Unexpected update for anyone interested in this specific situation...

- For some reason, only 1 out of my 3 unused FP+ (Latest one at 3:30pm) ever showed as expired, as late as 9pm.
- This was preventing me from pulling a 4th FP.
- Asked a CM at a kiosk, and he had no idea AT ALL. Worse, he tried to tell me that because I hadn't used at least one of the three, "the system still thinks you're in AK". Clearly makes NO SENSE. 
- I asked the CM what would happen if I cancelled the other 2 FPs -- he said "I have no idea". 
- With nothing to lose at that point, I cancelled the two ANIMAL KINGDOM FPs on my phone, and we were then able to book two new ones immediately at a kiosk in and for MAGIC KINGDOM! Worked better than having to pull a 4th, wait, pull a 5th. 

Seems to me like some sort of glitch. I have NO IDEA why of the 3 FP we didn't use, only 1 appeared to expire while the others remained and could be cancelled to then book in ANOTHER PARK. Odd... ...


----------



## cookiemonster80

I got fps for everything I wanted- including 7DMT and A & E for 9 people- I got in at 1- I guess everyone else gave up!!!

Can't believe it, I didn't even have to split up the group.


----------



## kcpinwdw

Okay, thanks for all the great info in that first post it definitely helped my bookings!  I managed to secure a single FP for Anna and Elsa.  Can I bring both my 2 year old twins with me?  Or is the under 3 policy per adult?  I hope I find a way to get one more for DH, but if not I'm willing to try with both if they'll let me... Or will it be disney's version of Sophie's choice?!  Thanks


----------



## Suzie3126

cookiemonster80 said:


> I got fps for everything I wanted- including 7DMT and A & E for 9 people- I got in at 1- I guess everyone else gave up!!!
> 
> Can't believe it, I didn't even have to split up the group.



I can't believe you're brave enough to handle this for 9 people!  So glad you got A &E!  I got everything I wanted too!  I keep checking just to make sure they are still there.  I wasn't ready for that much stress at midnight.  Thanks for the help last night! At work already after a quick 4 hour nap.  The goal for today - don't fall asleep at work!


----------



## mesaboy2

Looks like the random 1:00a silliness is back.

ETA:  May not be random, but related to MK 1:00a closures as has been the case the last two days.  First post updated to include theory.


----------



## mesaboy2

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Unexpected update for anyone interested in this specific situation...
> 
> - For some reason, only 1 out of my 3 unused FP+ (Latest one at 3:30pm) ever showed as expired, as late as 9pm.
> - This was preventing me from pulling a 4th FP.
> - Asked a CM at a kiosk, and he had no idea AT ALL. Worse, he tried to tell me that because I hadn't used at least one of the three, "the system still thinks you're in AK". Clearly makes NO SENSE.
> - I asked the CM what would happen if I cancelled the other 2 FPs -- he said "I have no idea".
> - With nothing to lose at that point, I cancelled the two ANIMAL KINGDOM FPs on my phone, and we were then able to book two new ones immediately at a kiosk in and for MAGIC KINGDOM! Worked better than having to pull a 4th, wait, pull a 5th.
> 
> Seems to me like some sort of glitch. I have NO IDEA why of the 3 FP we didn't use, only 1 appeared to expire while the others remained and could be cancelled to then book in ANOTHER PARK. Odd... ...



Yep, odd.  Thanks for experimenting!



kcpinwdw said:


> Okay, thanks for all the great info in that first post it definitely helped my bookings!  *I managed to secure a single FP for Anna and Elsa.  Can I bring both my 2 year old twins with me?  Or is the under 3 policy per adult?*  I hope I find a way to get one more for DH, but if not I'm willing to try with both if they'll let me... Or will it be disney's version of Sophie's choice?!  Thanks



You should be able to bring both, I've never heard of a limit on the number of tots.


----------



## kcpinwdw

Thanks Mesa, that is reassuring!  Fingers crossed no tantrums


----------



## Networth

It opened at 12:00 am EST on the dot, I know because I made all my selections was done by 12:08.


----------



## mesaboy2

Networth said:


> It opened at 12:00 am EST on the dot, I know because *I made all my selections was done by 12:08*.



Last night?  And did you literally mean Eastern Standard Time or Eastern Daylight Time (our current setting)?  What part of FL are you in?  Just trying to clarify....


----------



## jsf1975

I had to get up at 1:00 this morning to give my daughter antibiotics and while I was up checked to see if I could make reservations. It worked not problem, but only through the website, not the App.


----------



## lake queen

Is there any way that one person can be on a iPad looking at 
FP times, while someone else is on the laptop making the FP reservations?


----------



## Segnik22

Not sure what's happening with the release times? Monday I could book at 5am uk time (12est) last two days 6am 0100est?? Both app and desktop??  Why is it different for different people? ThNks


----------



## Networth

mesaboy2 said:


> Last night?  And did you literally mean Eastern Standard Time or Eastern Daylight Time (our current setting)?  What part of FL are you in?  Just trying to clarify....



Jacksonville/St. Augustine, yeah day light savings time(our current time). Even had to re knew our AP's prior to FP selections, no issues.


----------



## mesaboy2

Networth said:


> Jacksonville/St. Augustine, yeah day light savings time(our current time). Even had to re knew our AP's prior to FP selections, no issues.



And it was last night?


----------



## cookiemonster80

mesaboy2 said:


> Looks like the random 1:00a silliness is back.
> 
> ETA:  May not be random, but related to MK 1:00a closures as has been the case the last two days.  First post updated to include theory.



could it have something to do with larger crowd projections?  The crowd calenders start to pick up 60 days from 2 days ago- maybe they are trying to thin out the people hitting the system at midnight?


----------



## Networth

mesaboy2 said:


> And it was last night?



Yeah it was last night. Desktop.


----------



## BStew

My DD is 5 and we aren't sure if she'll actually want to go on some of the rides or if some will be too intimidating for her (BTMR, SM etc). So, currently, there are some rides that I only have 1 FP for (so my dh or myself can wait with the two kids). If I am the rider with the Fp, can I go up and get 2 rider swap tickets (one for DH and one for DD IF she says she wants to ride it after all?). TIA!


----------



## gincz24

cookiemonster80 said:


> I got fps for everything I wanted- including 7DMT and A & E for 9 people- I got in at 1- I guess everyone else gave up!!!  Can't believe it, I didn't even have to split up the group.



That's awesome. I get to make myFP+ Nov 16th and I need 9 for each of those as well.


----------



## doconeill

BStew said:


> My DD is 5 and we aren't sure if she'll actually want to go on some of the rides or if some will be too intimidating for her (BTMR, SM etc). So, currently, there are some rides that I only have 1 FP for (so my dh or myself can wait with the two kids). If I am the rider with the Fp, can I go up and get 2 rider swap tickets (one for DH and one for DD IF she says she wants to ride it after all?). TIA!



A single Rider Switch ticket is good for up to three people.


----------



## BStew

doconeill said:


> A single Rider Switch ticket is good for up to three people.



Ok thanks! Follow-up?: Do you get the Rider Switch ticket right when you check-in and give it to the others or do you get it after the ride?


----------



## doconeill

BStew said:


> Ok thanks! Follow-up?: Do you get the Rider Switch ticket right when you check-in and give it to the others or do you get it after the ride?



See the link in my signature for full details, but you get it when you check in. You need to present the child that is too small and they may measure if it is close. 

Full proper procedure would be they hand you the ticket when you enter the ride, and you hold on to it, then after you return you can present it to the one who stayed behind. Not many follow that part of it, and you can usually give it to the one who stayed behind before you enter.


----------



## jaysmom4285

Just to add to the info - I logged a bit before midnight last night to make FP+ and tried at exactly midnight and on and off for the next hour - nothing.  But precisely at 1 AM (EDT), my December vacation dates opened up.


----------



## mgothel

lake queen said:


> Is there any way that one person can be on a iPad looking at FP times, while someone else is on the laptop making the FP reservations?



Good question!  I'm interested in an answer regarding this too!


----------



## Marc A.

If I am waitlisted at a DVC resort and book a cash trip just in case, set up my FP+ for my stay and one of my waitlists come thru so I cancel my cash trip, how is this done??
Cancel my cash trip and move my FP+ to my dvc waitlist.....

thanks


----------



## mesaboy2

Networth said:


> Yeah it was last night. Desktop.





jaysmom4285 said:


> Just to add to the info - I logged a bit before midnight last night to make FP+ and tried at exactly midnight and on and off for the next hour - nothing.  But precisely at 1 AM (EDT), my December vacation dates opened up.



The plot thickens.


----------



## mgothel

I belong to a disney group on FB and asked about this.  The administrator of the group said he was able to log in last night at midnight also.


----------



## CluelessDisFan

Is it still the case that you can't book Festival of Fantasy, Wishes, or MSEP at the 60 day mark for FP+? I have this down in my original research of FP+ done a few months back, but don't currently see it in the 1st post.  Also can I book FP+ for the night we are attending the Christmas party? Are there FP+ available for the Christmas parade perhaps? TIA!


----------



## Angel Ariel

Interesting tha tthe 60 day window apparently opened for different people at different times.  Is it possible that it could be related to resort tier?  Deluxe opening at midnight?

(Don't want this to be taken as a report...I'm honestly just asking/curious)


----------



## wahassle

Angel Ariel said:


> Interesting tha tthe 60 day window apparently opened for different people at different times.  Is it possible that it could be related to resort tier?  Deluxe opening at midnight?  (Don't want this to be taken as a report...I'm honestly just asking/curious)



We are staying at POFQ (moderate resort), and it opened at midnight for me.


----------



## cel_disney

CluelessDisFan said:


> Is it still the case that you can't book Festival of Fantasy, Wishes, or MSEP at the 60 day mark for FP+? I have this down in my original research of FP+ done a few months back, but don't currently see it in the 1st post.  Also can I book FP+ for the night we are attending the Christmas party? Are there FP+ available for the Christmas parade perhaps? TIA!



Our trip just finishes up, but I was able to book the FoF parade at my 60+7 day - it was 'sold out' prior to that.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

mgothel said:


> I belong to a disney group on FB and asked about this.  The administrator of the group said he was able to log in last night at midnight also.





wahassle said:


> We are staying at POFQ (moderate resort), and it opened at midnight for me.



Was this midnight in the eastern time zone?


----------



## mgothel

Yes!


----------



## CluelessDisFan

Another question, how do I link tickets from my MDX to my DH MDX account? I've linked his ticket, and mine, but somehow can't figure out how to link the rest of the family to his account. TIA


----------



## cookiemonster80

Angel Ariel said:


> Interesting tha tthe 60 day window apparently opened for different people at different times.  Is it possible that it could be related to resort tier?  Deluxe opening at midnight?
> 
> (Don't want this to be taken as a report...I'm honestly just asking/curious)



We are staying at a deluxe and it opened at 1EST for me


----------



## dende

subscribing.


----------



## mousevisitor

Has anyone had luck reserving the Festival of Fantasy parade after having it being completely booked during FP+ reservations?

I tried but could not get it but was really hoping for it. Even trying as a single person since there are just two of us there were no openings.

Any strategies or good past experience anyone has with getting a parade?

It feels tougher to get since there aren't times all day.


----------



## cel_disney

mousevisitor said:


> Has anyone had luck reserving the Festival of Fantasy parade after having it being completely booked during FP+ reservations?  I tried but could not get it but was really hoping for it. Even trying as a single person since there are just two of us there were no openings.  Any strategies or good past experience anyone has with getting a parade?  It feels tougher to get since there aren't times all day.



Check often around the 45 day mark when packages have to be cancelled (figure 52-45 days out) ...  And then keep checking a lot as it gets to be the final week - as people start their vacation they seem to figure the system out more and make adjustments..which could leave a FP for you


----------



## MamaBear58

doconeill said:


> See the link in my signature for full details, but you get it when you check in. You need to present the child that is too small and they may measure if it is close.
> 
> Full proper procedure would be they hand you the ticket when you enter the ride, and you hold on to it, then after you return you can present it to the one who stayed behind. Not many follow that part of it, and you can usually give it to the one who stayed behind before you enter.



Why would they measure the child when it is available when the child choses not to ride?


----------



## doconeill

MamaBear58 said:


> Why would they measure the child when it is available when the child choses not to ride?



Because the only _guaranteed_ way to get a Rider Switch pass is to have a child who is not allowed to ride, not one that simply doesn't want to.

You _may_ be given a Rider Switch pass for other reasons. Or you may be accommodated differently. 

The poster I was responding to has a small child.


----------



## mesaboy2

doconeill said:


> Because the only _guaranteed_ way to get a Rider Switch pass is to have a child who is not allowed to ride, not one that simply doesn't want to.
> 
> You _may_ be given a Rider Switch pass for other reasons. Or you may be accommodated differently.
> 
> The poster I was responding to has a small child.


----------



## mellamom2

Tomorrow is 60 days til we arrive at Disney - can I book my FP+ at midnight, or do I have to wait until regular business hours??
Can I book for each day of my vacation right away, or do I have to do each day as I'm 60 days out from it?
Thanks


----------



## mesaboy2

mellamom2 said:


> Tomorrow is 60 days til we arrive at Disney - can I book my FP+ at midnight, or do I have to wait until regular business hours?? Can I book for each day of my vacation right away, or do I have to do each day as I'm 60 days out from it? Thanks



Answers to these and other FP FAQs are in the first post.


----------



## wn01aa

I am thinking of getting a FP for the 8pm Fantasmic show during Christmas week. Even with a FP, when do I need to arrive before they start filling that reserved area with the standby line?


----------



## Davis2902

Quick question that I might have over looked. 

If my on-site reservations are say for March 1-10, on the 60 day window do my FP+ choices open up for my entire trip or just the first day?

Thanks


----------



## mesaboy2

Davis2902 said:


> Quick question that I might have over looked.
> 
> If my on-site reservations are say for March 1-10, on the 60 day window do my FP+ choices open up for my entire trip or just the first day?
> 
> Thanks



Onsite = entire trip.

Answers to this and other FP FAQs are in the first post--Bullet 2 under Booking Windows and Scheduling.


----------



## lake queen

Can anyone please talk me through the exact steps of splitting our party looking for A&E times, we have a time scheduled, but it conflicts with a dining reservation.

If I go to the beginning, and select 2 people, it gives me a warning, that I will be changing the experience.  I have good times and rides for the other 2 selections, and don't want to change them, just the A&E time.  I am too afraid to keep going, because I don't want to loose the other things for that day.

Help!


----------



## Minnie95

I've been searching for this answer and I don't believe it was mentioned, my apologies if I have skipped over it!

In terms of the additional FP+ after the first 3, once you use an additional, can you immediately go to a kiosk and book another, or will we have to wait for the 1 hour window to pass? OR can we book them but the times that will show will only be for rides available after the 1 hour time frame?

For example, I use my first 3 and book an additional one for POTC for 4pm: if I use it at 4:05, could I go ahead and book another one right away (say 4:30, still in the 4-5 timeslot) and use it? Or will I only see times available for after 5pm when my POTC FP+ is closed? Or I won't be able to book at all until 5pm? 

Sorry if that was confusing...I confused myself.


----------



## wilma-bride

Minnie95 said:


> I've been searching for this answer and I don't believe it was mentioned, my apologies if I have skipped over it!
> 
> In terms of the additional FP+ after the first 3, once you use an additional, can you immediately go to a kiosk and book another, or will we have to wait for the 1 hour window to pass? OR can we book them but the times that will show will only be for rides available after the 1 hour time frame?
> 
> For example, I use my first 3 and book an additional one for POTC for 4pm: if I use it at 4:05, could I go ahead and book another one right away (say 4:30, still in the 4-5 timeslot) and use it? Or will I only see times available for after 5pm when my POTC FP+ is closed? Or I won't be able to book at all until 5pm?
> 
> Sorry if that was confusing...I confused myself.



You can book another FP+ as soon as yus use the last of your first 3 or as soon as you use the previous one (if they are your extra ones).  Another thing which I didn't know until the other day is that you can book the additional FP+ at the kiosk, but amend the time in MDE.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

wilma-bride said:


> You can book another FP+ as soon as yus use the last of your first 3 or as soon as you use the previous one (if they are your extra ones).  Another thing which I didn't know until the other day is that you can book the additional FP+ at the kiosk, *but amend the time in MDE*.



Thanks for that tip.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Networth said:


> It opened at 12:00 am EST on the dot, I know because I made all my selections was done by 12:08.





Segnik22 said:


> Not sure what's happening with the release times? Monday I could book at 5am uk time (12est) last two days 6am 0100est?? Both app and desktop??  Why is it different for different people? ThNks





cookiemonster80 said:


> could it have something to do with larger crowd projections?  The crowd calenders start to pick up 60 days from 2 days ago- maybe they are trying to thin out the people hitting the system at midnight?



Because some can get in at 12 and some at 1, I would be curious to know where these guests are staying....


----------



## Diaz

I am currently considering renting DVC from Davids. I will purchase park tickets in advance, on-line. 

1. Will I be able to link my DVC Davids rental to my MDE account?

2. Since this is not a Disney package, will I be able to book FP+ 60 days out, just like an on-site guest, that purchased lodging directly from Disney?

Planning on Oct, 2015.


----------



## wilma-bride

Diaz said:


> I am currently considering renting DVC from Davids. I will purchase park tickets in advance, on-line.
> 
> 1. Will I be able to link my DVC Davids rental to my MDE account?
> 
> 2. Since this is not a Disney package, will I be able to book FP+ 60 days out, just like an on-site guest, that purchased lodging directly from Disney?
> 
> Planning on Oct, 2015.



Yes and yes


----------



## jaysmom4285

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Because some can get in at 12 and some at 1, I would be curious to know where these guests are staying....



I couldn't get in til 1 AM on 10/13, and we're staying at Saratoga Springs.


----------



## mgothel

I got in at midnight 10/14!   Hopefully the other two nights were just computer glitches!


----------



## SPOERLX3

doconeill said:


> Because the only _guaranteed_ way to get a Rider Switch pass is to have a child who is not allowed to ride, not one that simply doesn't want to.
> 
> You _may_ be given a Rider Switch pass for other reasons. Or you may be accommodated differently.
> 
> The poster I was responding to has a small child.




We just got back from Disney World last Wednesday. My grandson is 7 and every inch tall enough to ride every ride. There were several that he did not want to ride (RnRC, ToT, SM, etc) and never was his height considered. We just went up to the CM at the ride and ask for a Rider Switch and they gave us one so it doesn't appear that there is a single reason for a rider switch.
On other rides, we would walk through the line with the rest of our family and then at the end, we would just tell the CM we decided not to ride then I would go back and get in a single rider line if they had one. Never a problem.

Here is the Rider Switch information from the Disney World website.

*What Is Rider Switch and How Does It Work?

If Guests in your party don’t want to board an attraction, you don’t have to miss out. One adult can wait with the non-rider while the rest of the party experiences the attraction. The waiting adult can then board the attraction without having to wait in the regular line again when another adult in the party returns to supervise the child or children who do not ride—either because they do not meet the height requirement or simply do not wish to ride.

Rider Switch is available at select attractions at all 4 Walt Disney World Resort theme parks. See a Cast Member at the attraction for more information.

To Use Rider Switch:

1. Check that Rider Switch is offered at the attraction in question by asking a Cast Member.

2. Enter the normal queue with your entire party. At least one adult member of your party and the Guest who will not be riding will then be issued a Rider Switch Pass and asked to wait in a designated area. This group is “Party 2.” 

3. The remaining party members, “Party 1,” ride the attraction. 

4. After riding the attraction, Party 1 locates Party 2. The non-rider is then “switched” to Party 1. 

5. Party 2 enters without having to wait in the regular queue a second time and boards the attraction. The Rider Switch Pass must be presented to a Cast Member at this time. 

If the person in Party 2 waited alone with the child, he or she may bring one Guest back to ride the attraction with him or her. Please note: Only 2 Guests are allowed per Rider Switch Pass.*


----------



## mousevisitor

cel_disney said:


> Check often around the 45 day mark when packages have to be cancelled (figure 52-45 days out) ...  And then keep checking a lot as it gets to be the final week - as people start their vacation they seem to figure the system out more and make adjustments..which could leave a FP for you




Thank you so much for the tips! I will definitely try these.


----------



## doconeill

SPOERLX3 said:


> We just got back from Disney World last Wednesday. My grandson is 7 and every inch tall enough to ride every ride. There were several that he did not want to ride (RnRC, ToT, SM, etc) and never was his height considered. We just went up to the CM at the ride and ask for a Rider Switch and they gave us one so it doesn't appear that there is a single reason for a rider switch.
> On other rides, we would walk through the line with the rest of our family and then at the end, we would just tell the CM we decided not to ride then I would go back and get in a single rider line if they had one. Never a problem.
> 
> Here is the Rider Switch information from the Disney World website.
> 
> *What Is Rider Switch and How Does It Work?
> 
> If Guests in your party dont want to board an attraction, you dont have to miss out. One adult can wait with the non-rider while the rest of the party experiences the attraction. The waiting adult can then board the attraction without having to wait in the regular line again when another adult in the party returns to supervise the child or children who do not rideeither because they do not meet the height requirement or simply do not wish to ride.
> 
> Rider Switch is available at select attractions at all 4 Walt Disney World Resort theme parks. See a Cast Member at the attraction for more information.
> 
> To Use Rider Switch:
> 
> 1. Check that Rider Switch is offered at the attraction in question by asking a Cast Member.
> 
> 2. Enter the normal queue with your entire party. At least one adult member of your party and the Guest who will not be riding will then be issued a Rider Switch Pass and asked to wait in a designated area. This group is Party 2.
> 
> 3. The remaining party members, Party 1, ride the attraction.
> 
> 4. After riding the attraction, Party 1 locates Party 2. The non-rider is then switched to Party 1.
> 
> 5. Party 2 enters without having to wait in the regular queue a second time and boards the attraction. The Rider Switch Pass must be presented to a Cast Member at this time.
> 
> If the person in Party 2 waited alone with the child, he or she may bring one Guest back to ride the attraction with him or her. Please note: Only 2 Guests are allowed per Rider Switch Pass.*



The web site is often quoted, but as anyone who has actually used Rider Switch knows, it is actually wrong on a number of items. Note that the first paragraph does NOT mention how you will be accommodated - Rider Switch is mentioned afterwards, but isn't explicitly mentioned as the method for all cases.

The entire party does NOT enter the queue. A child who is too small isn't even allowed to enter the queue. And in most cases, there is no designated waiting area, nor are you required to wait - you are permitted to leave the area and do something else. You can come back later in the day.

For some reason they seem to be mixing up multiple methods of accommodation.

And the last part saying it is good for only 2 guests has been wrong forever - it has always been 3 guests.

My information has been confirmed both in person and by attraction CMs. They need to accommodate you - they just don't HAVE to do it with a Rider Switch pass. They do in a lot of cases because it is easier for them in general.


----------



## normjen

I know that one Magic band can reserve 4th FP+ for all, but what if one of us hops  to another park and the others stay at the original park.  Can that hopper reserve FP+ (after all 3 are used at the original park)for the ones remaining at the original park?  I hope I make sense.


----------



## Minnie95

wilma-bride said:


> You can book another FP+ as soon as yus use the last of your first 3 or as soon as you use the previous one (if they are your extra ones).  Another thing which I didn't know until the other day is that you can book the additional FP+ at the kiosk, but amend the time in MDE.



Thank you! And thanks for that extra tidbit of info; that will really help!


----------



## glamdring269

This may be known but wanted to share...

There is also a bug in the 'change experience' selection when modifying FP+. We hit this one a few different times last week.

Basically, if you change the time for an experience it's straightforward.

However, if you select change experience it will say you are looking to change experiences within the already selected time slot but may actually give you an entirely different time.

Example:

FP+ in hand for 10-11 Haunted Mansion
Change experience for that 10-11 slot to Pirates
New FP+ generated with a time slot of 2-3

I think what this is doing is showing you every experience that is available throughout the day. If it is available during your time slot then you will get that time slot. If it's not available during that slot it will give it to you at the first open slot. But it is misleading because it states a specific time above the experience selection.

Anyway, just FP+ negativity piling on here. Not necessarily related directly to the TSMM FP+ madness we experienced last week.


----------



## KimBean

jaysmom4285 said:


> I couldn't get in til 1 AM on 10/13, and we're staying at Saratoga Springs.



On my night 10/13 at midnight it did not seem like anyone got on at midnight from our little pool here. I got on at 1am on the dot. Staying at CSR with a package and was able to get A&E and 7D which tells me no one was on at midnight or they probably would have been gone already.


----------



## Disneyfriend

I have looked through the thread for this question and not found the answer - sorry if I missed it!

 We are planning a split stay for our next trip.  Buying a 10 day PH, and the days will be split between two Disney resorts.

 Can I get FP+ reservations for the *entire* stay (including the days when we'll be at resort #2) once we are 60 days away from check-in at resort #1?

 Many thanks!


----------



## Wenny

I was able to get A&E FP+ for my 9 yo daughter and I, but not for the same timeslot.  Hers is 1:40 - 2:40 and mine is 2:40 - 3:40.  Is there a chance guest relations could move one of them?   Or would we be better off showing up at exactly 2:40?


----------



## MacDalt

Wenny said:


> I was able to get A&E FP+ for my 9 yo daughter and I, but not for the same timeslot.  Hers is 1:40 - 2:40 and mine is 2:40 - 3:40.  Is there a chance guest relations could move one of them?   Or would we be better off showing up at exactly 2:40?



Send your DD in at 2:38 and have her wait for you just after the FP+ scanner.


----------



## Wenny

MacDalt said:


> Send your DD in at 2:38 and have her wait for you just after the FP+ scanner.


Brilliant!   Thank you!!!


----------



## doconeill

Disneyfriend said:


> I have looked through the thread for this question and not found the answer - sorry if I missed it!
> 
> We are planning a split stay for our next trip.  Buying a 10 day PH, and the days will be split between two Disney resorts.
> 
> Can I get FP+ reservations for the *entire* stay (including the days when we'll be at resort #2) once we are 60 days away from check-in at resort #1?
> 
> Many thanks!



No, each reservation is independent at this point.


----------



## eeyoreland

I sincerely apologize if this has been asked and answered, but I will admit I didn't take the time to read all the posts. Feel free to point me to a specific post # if that helps. We are going in January. Our first night is room only because the package discount doesn't start until our second night. So, 1 night room only and 5 nights as a package. Have 6 day park hoppers. We would like to go to a park our first day there. I called Disney and was told the only way we can do that is to buy a one day pass. Is this really true? That one day pass for three of us will eat up what I saved with the package. I was led to believe when I booked this that we'd have access to our hoppers that first day.


----------



## doconeill

eeyoreland said:


> I sincerely apologize if this has been asked and answered, but I will admit I didn't take the time to read all the posts. Feel free to point me to a specific post # if that helps. We are going in January. Our first night is room only because the package discount doesn't start until our second night. So, 1 night room only and 5 nights as a package. Have 6 day park hoppers. We would like to go to a park our first day there. I called Disney and was told the only way we can do that is to buy a one day pass. Is this really true? That one day pass for three of us will eat up what I saved with the package. I was led to believe when I booked this that we'd have access to our hoppers that first day.



This isn't really a question about FP+, which is why you won't find it answered in this thread. 

Unfortunately our resident ticketing CM appears to have retired, but if you check the ticket sticky thread, post 15, section I, you'll get your question answered, at least as far as it was within the past two years, and I am unaware of any change.

Alas, calling Ticketing will yield the result you got. They do not have any knowledge of (or refuse to acknowledge) how it is actually done at the parks.


----------



## Redarrow5150

Are you changing just the time or can you change the attraction as well?



wilma-bride said:


> You can book another FP+ as soon as yus use the last of your first 3 or as soon as you use the previous one (if they are your extra ones).  Another thing which I didn't know until the other day is that you can book the additional FP+ at the kiosk, but amend the time in MDE.


----------



## eeyoreland

doconeill said:


> This isn't really a question about FP+, which is why you won't find it answered in this thread.
> 
> Unfortunately our resident ticketing CM appears to have retired, but if you check the ticket sticky thread, post 15, section I, you'll get your question answered, at least as far as it was within the past two years, and I am unaware of any change.
> 
> Alas, calling Ticketing will yield the result you got. They do not have any knowledge of (or refuse to acknowledge) how it is actually done at the parks.



Thank you. I will go to that thread and see what I learn.


----------



## slzer0

Has anyone secured a FP during EMH? 

I have a MSEP FP which prevents me from getting a 4th,but I'm thinking ad soon as we scan in there I can line up another FP.?


----------



## mesaboy2

slzer0 said:


> 1.  Has anyone secured a FP during EMH?
> 
> 2.  I have a MSEP FP which prevents me from getting a 4th,but I'm thinking ad soon as we scan in there I can line up another FP.?



1.  As the OP notes, they are not offered during EMH.

2.  Yes, but at a kiosk only currently and assuming availability that late in the evening.


----------



## slzer0

Thanks.  
I'll try scanning in at 1040 and darting back out to a kiosk. Can't hurt. 

Is there one near MSEP viewing?


----------



## mesaboy2

slzer0 said:


> Thanks.
> I'll try scanning in at 1040 and darting back out to a kiosk. Can't hurt.
> 
> Is there one near MSEP viewing?



Closest one I can think of is at Stitch's Great Escape.


----------



## sunsetbeachgal

I haven't been to WDW since the change to FP +.  Just made room only res. for AofA through Orbitz for January...it is a short add on to a cruise trip, and I was just going to buy two day one park each park tickets when we arrived at the resort.  

Does this mean that I can not use Fp+?  If not, are FP available each day at the parks?  We are going during a typically slower period, and we always arrive before rope drop.


----------



## mesaboy2

sunsetbeachgal said:


> I haven't been to WDW since the change to FP +.  Just made room only res. for AofA through Orbitz for January...it is a short add on to a cruise trip, and I was just going to buy two day one park each park tickets when we arrived at the resort.  Does this mean that I can not use Fp+?



You can't prebook nor use FP until you have tickets.  You need tickets and an MDX account to prebook FP.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

jaysmom4285 said:


> I couldn't get in til 1 AM on 10/13, and we're staying at Saratoga Springs.



Well, I guess the Deluxe gets in earlier theory doesn't make sense.  Thanks for posting.  I had seen it hinted at on another thread, so when I saw these posts it made me wonder.   I am glad to hear it, even though I stay at SSR too.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

KimBean said:


> On my night 10/13 at midnight it did not seem like anyone got on at midnight from our little pool here. I got on at 1am on the dot. Staying at CSR with a package and was able to get A&E and 7D which tells me no one was on at midnight or they probably would have been gone already.



Thanks, just saw that you popped in on this, too.  Congrats on getting your A&E and 7D!  As I said above, it seems not to be the resort, just random glitches  I'm helping my boss's wife plan their April trip and yesterday was their ADR booking day.  She could not get on at midnight ET - it said no booking until today even though it was the 180 day mark.  She called in the morning and got BBB no problem.  After I told her to call dining, she was able to get her ADRs and they told her there was a gitch.


----------



## nuzmom

Here's what I just booked for Dec 20th:
Space Mountain, 7:40-8:40pm (party of 3) & 7:45-8:45pm (party of 2)
7DMT, 8:50-9:50pm
MSEP, 9:55-10:15pm

While booking, Wishes had an "under refurbishment" notation. (not the exact wording, but definitely wasn't the note that all FP+ had been distributed) So, I booked Space Mountain.

After finishing my other days, I revisited Dec 20. I thought that Wishes may not be showing up because of my party size, so I split the group. Didn't work.

Is there a way to regroup our party for Space Mountain without affecting the other FP+?

How can I check for Wishes FP+? (are my times conflicting and that's why it doesn't show?)

Has anyone booked Wishes on Dec 20th or know why that message appeared? I'm wondering if they haven't gotten it into the system yet because when I first tried for the Christmas parade (on another date) it wasn't listed at all and then it showed up about 5 minutes later.

Oh, and for what it's worth, I was able to book at midnight.


----------



## mesaboy2

Regular Wishes isn't showing during that part of December, but the Christmas version is.


----------



## ckelly14

doconeill said:


> No, each reservation is independent at this point.



Is this correct?  I had a 1 day BC stay followed by 5 days at the Dolphin, and I thought I was able to book my entire stay 60 days out from my my BC stay.  Perhaps I am remembering incorrectly?


----------



## doconeill

ckelly14 said:


> Is this correct?  I had a 1 day BC stay followed by 5 days at the Dolphin, and I thought I was able to book my entire stay 60 days out from my my BC stay.  Perhaps I am remembering incorrectly?



How long ago did you do it?


----------



## ckelly14

doconeill said:


> How long ago did you do it?



June 1-7.  Do you think this changed?


----------



## doconeill

ckelly14 said:


> June 1-7.  Do you think this changed?



I'm not sure - I don't recall reports about it changing...my experience predates yours though, so now I'm not sure. I think we need new reports.


----------



## eeyoreland

This is our scenario. DD and her family arrive January 2. We arrive January 5. We are linked in MDE. When her FP window opens, is she able to make FP selections for her entire trip AND include us for the few days were there together? Or can nothing be done until our FP window opens? If thats the case, whats the best way to approach this? We will have one day together at MK. Im afraid if I wait until my window opens and then try to get a FP for all of us at SDMT (for example) that it wont be available. I love Disney, I really do, but this is stressing me out!


----------



## Sorrel

If we were using our FPs for a MK afternoon/evening, and got the 3 FP+ for a ride and also for both the Parade and Wishes, am I right in thinking that I could not get any more FPs in the park for that day, even after using the FP+ for the ride?  I know I couldn't get one until after our last FP for the day is used, and as that would be for Wishes then that is obviously going to be after park closing. Or are there different rules for those FPs that are about priority access? Thanks.


----------



## missangelalexis

I have a question... I purchased 6 day tickets and already scheduled FP+ for them. We are now thinking of adding a day to our tickets, to go to the park on our arrival night for a few hours. However, I wasn't planning on adding the extra day right away, probably a few days into the trip (purchased the tickets through UT and want to maintain the price point). I understand that by doing this I won't be able to make any FP+ for that day. However, what I'm worried about is messing up the FP+ I already have. If I'm using a day of my ticket earlier, is this going to mess up what I already have scheduled for FP+?

I hope I am explaining my question correctly.


----------



## ST1TCH

Many thanks to mesaboy for this thread.  Did my very first FP+ booking ever last night for 5 people and it was a rousing success.  Was actually done in about 25 minutes or so and got every A attraction in the first post minus Splash Mountain (which probably won't be a popular ride in late December ).


----------



## doconeill

Sorrel said:


> If we were using our FPs for a MK afternoon/evening, and got the 3 FP+ for a ride and also for both the Parade and Wishes, am I right in thinking that I could not get any more FPs in the park for that day, even after using the FP+ for the ride?  I know I couldn't get one until after our last FP for the day is used, and as that would be for Wishes then that is obviously going to be after park closing. Or are there different rules for those FPs that are about priority access? Thanks.



You can't get a 4th FP+ until you've used _all three_ (or let them expire), regardless of what they are for. So choosing late FP+ WILL impact your ability to get additional ones.



missangelalexis said:


> I have a question... I purchased 6 day tickets and already scheduled FP+ for them. We are now thinking of adding a day to our tickets, to go to the park on our arrival night for a few hours. However, I wasn't planning on adding the extra day right away, probably a few days into the trip (purchased the tickets through UT and want to maintain the price point). I understand that by doing this I won't be able to make any FP+ for that day. However, what I'm worried about is messing up the FP+ I already have. If I'm using a day of my ticket earlier, is this going to mess up what I already have scheduled for FP+?
> 
> I hope I am explaining my question correctly.



This was asked somewhat recently, and as it is a situation that hasn't come up much it isn't certain what will happen. However, the pattern for some similar cases appears to be that you will not LOSE your FP+ reservations, you just won't be able to change them (not sure which day it might affect...the last one or all of them or random or...) until your ticket is once again valid for the number you have outstanding.

This is just speculation though based on what happens when you book at 60 days and cancel a reservation.


----------



## sunsetbeachgal

We have a short WDW visit post-cruise in January (adults only!) staying at AofA. We don't plan on buying theme park admission tickets until we arrive at the resort, since we aren't sure how many days we want to do theme parks, weather, etc.  

I understand from a previous question I asked on this thread that this means we can't use FP+.  My question is: assuming we do rope drop (actually we always arrive well before rope drop!), can we get fast passes at the kiosks when we get in the park (are the old FP machines at individual rides now gone?)?  My plan is to ride the popular rides right after we arrive, and then get FP's for later in the day.  

Thanks!


----------



## wilma-bride

ckelly14 said:


> Is this correct?  I had a 1 day BC stay followed by 5 days at the Dolphin, and I thought I was able to book my entire stay 60 days out from my my BC stay.  Perhaps I am remembering incorrectly?





doconeill said:


> How long ago did you do it?





doconeill said:


> I'm not sure - I don't recall reports about it changing...my experience predates yours though, so now I'm not sure. I think we need new reports.



I have a split stay next week (5 nights at the Swan followed by 5 nights at Boardwalk Villas).  I was able to book FP+ for our whole party (including friends who do not check in until 2 days after us) for the entire length of our stay at WDW (both resorts - 10/22 to 11/1) 60 days prior to check in date at the Swan (FP+ were booked at the end of August).  Hope that answers your questions


----------



## jcarwash

sunsetbeachgal said:


> We have a short WDW visit post-cruise in January (adults only!) staying at AofA. We don't plan on buying theme park admission tickets until we arrive at the resort, since we aren't sure how many days we want to do theme parks, weather, etc.
> 
> I understand from a previous question I asked on this thread that this means we can't use FP+.  My question is: assuming we do rope drop (actually we always arrive well before rope drop!), can we get fast passes at the kiosks when we get in the park (are the old FP machines at individual rides now gone?)?  My plan is to ride the popular rides right after we arrive, and then get FP's for later in the day.



Right, the old FastPass machines are gone, but there are in-park FP+ kiosks you can use for day-of FastPasses (depending on availability of course).


----------



## doconeill

wilma-bride said:


> I have a split stay next week (5 nights at the Swan followed by 5 nights at Boardwalk Villas).  I was able to book FP+ for our whole party (including friends who do not check in until 2 days after us) for the entire length of our stay at WDW (both resorts - 10/22 to 11/1) 60 days prior to check in date at the Swan (FP+ were booked at the end of August).  Hope that answers your questions



Thanks...that does! Interesting that it will even span Swan/Dolphin reservations as well.


----------



## wilma-bride

doconeill said:


> Thanks...that does! Interesting that it will even span Swan/Dolphin reservations as well.



Yes, and I love that the window opened up for our friends at the same time as us, even though they don't physically arrive until two day later - presumably just because they are linked with us


----------



## Disneyfriend

wilma-bride said:


> I have a split stay next week (5 nights at the Swan followed by 5 nights at Boardwalk Villas). I was able to book FP+ for our whole party (including friends who do not check in until 2 days after us) for the entire length of our stay at WDW (both resorts - 10/22 to 11/1) 60 days prior to check in date at the Swan (FP+ were booked at the end of August). Hope that answers your questions



Great news . . .  thanks for the update!


----------



## whitney37354

At one point, FP+ for Wishes & parades were not opened at the 60 day mark.  Is that still the case or are they showing up now with all the rest at 60 days?  We want to get a FP+ for MSEP & Illuminations.  If they are not available at 60 days out, I'll have to tinker with the FP+ selections later to fit them in.  We're only going to be at MK for two days, & EPCOT one day, so the FP+ for those park are the most important to us on this trip.  This is our first trip with FP+, so I'm just trying to get prepared!


----------



## ghtx

whitney37354 said:


> At one point, FP+ for Wishes & parades were not opened at the 60 day mark.  Is that still the case or are they showing up now with all the rest at 60 days?  We want to get a FP+ for MSEP & Illuminations.  If they are not available at 60 days out, I'll have to tinker with the FP+ selections later to fit them in.  We're only going to be at MK for two days, & EPCOT one day, so the FP+ for those park are the most important to us on this trip.  This is our first trip with FP+, so I'm just trying to get prepared!



AFAIK they are now being released at 60 days just like all the other FPs.


----------



## whitney37354

ghtx said:


> AFAIK they are now being released at 60 days just like all the other FPs.



Thanks!  That will make it easier for me, I hope.


----------



## DISNEYD14

whitney37354 said:


> At one point, FP+ for Wishes & parades were not opened at the 60 day mark.  Is that still the case or are they showing up now with all the rest at 60 days?  We want to get a FP+ for MSEP & Illuminations.  If they are not available at 60 days out, I'll have to tinker with the FP+ selections later to fit them in.  We're only going to be at MK for two days, & EPCOT one day, so the FP+ for those park are the most important to us on this trip.  This is our first trip with FP+, so I'm just trying to get prepared!



** I booked all my FP+ in August at 60day mark and got MSEP, Wishes and FOFP **


----------



## nuzmom

mesaboy2 said:


> Regular Wishes isn't showing during that part of December, but the Christmas version is.



That's what I am looking for.
Even now, the Christmas Parade is showing up, but not "wishes". Would it be called "celebrate the season"?

Oh - I see it now... It's "holiday wishes". It's showing up for the 21st, but not the 20th. I'm thinking MAYBE my other FP+ times are interfering?


----------



## nuzmom

whitney37354 said:


> At one point, FP+ for Wishes & parades were not opened at the 60 day mark.  Is that still the case or are they showing up now with all the rest at 60 days?  We want to get a FP+ for MSEP & Illuminations.  If they are not available at 60 days out, I'll have to tinker with the FP+ selections later to fit them in.  We're only going to be at MK for two days, & EPCOT one day, so the FP+ for those park are the most important to us on this trip.  This is our first trip with FP+, so I'm just trying to get prepared!



This morning, at 60 days, MSEP and Christmas parade was showing up. I also saw Wishes (non-Christmas version), but had issues with finding/booking the Christmas fireworks.
Update - now, at 18hours past 60 days, the Holiday Wishes is showing up. I KNOW it was not showing up last night.


----------



## nuzmom

I didn't see this information in this thread, but I think it's useful to know....

Mickey's Once Upon a Christmastime Parade (replaces FoF in late Dec) at 3:30pm has FP+ times of 3:10-3:35pm

Main Street Electric Parade at 10:15pm has a FP+ time of 9:55-10:15pm

Holiday Wishes - Celebrate the Spirit of the Season (replaces Wishes in late Dec) at 9:00pm has a FP+ of 8:40-8:55pm

If you want to book these experiences, make sure you do NOT book anything else that you want to keep in those time slots. If you do, they will not show up as an option when trying to "change experience" (because they conflict with another FP+).

mesaboy2 - I don't know if this info is useful since it's December only, but perhaps something similar would be good to add to your first post. I know I made the mistake of having a 5 minute overlap with a FP+ I was keeping and it prevented these options from showing up.
I found it confusing that one "expires" at event start time, one stops 5 minutes prior, and the other 5 minutes after. They also have different lengths of return windows.

I'm sincerely sorry if this was posted somewhere in the thread. (if so, I missed it)


----------



## mesaboy2

nuzmom said:


> I didn't see this information in this thread, but I think it's useful to know....
> 
> Mickey's Once Upon a Christmastime Parade (replaces FoF in late Dec) at 3:30pm has FP+ times of 3:10-3:35pm
> 
> Main Street Electric Parade at 10:15pm has a FP+ time of 9:55-10:15pm
> 
> Holiday Wishes - Celebrate the Spirit of the Season (replaces Wishes in late Dec) at 9:00pm has a FP+ of 8:40-8:55pm
> 
> If you want to book these experiences, make sure you do NOT book anything else that you want to keep in those time slots. If you do, they will not show up as an option when trying to "change experience" (because they conflict with another FP+).
> 
> mesaboy2 - I don't know if this info is useful since it's December only, but perhaps something similar would be good to add to your first post. I know I made the mistake of having a 5 minute overlap with a FP+ I was keeping and it prevented these options from showing up.
> I found it confusing that one "expires" at event start time, one stops 5 minutes prior, and the other 5 minutes after. They also have different lengths of return windows.
> 
> I'm sincerely sorry if this was posted somewhere in the thread. (if so, I missed it)



I try not to get into the weeds too much with specific show times, it's always changing and nigh impossible to keep up with any accuracy.  And everything's complicated enough already anyway.

But, I should note the different offerings available in late December and will make that edit shortly.

Thanks!


----------



## nuzmom

mesaboy2 said:


> I try not to get into the weeds too much with specific show times, it's always changing and nigh impossible to keep up with any accuracy.  And everything's complicated enough already anyway.
> 
> But, I should note the different offerings available in late December and will make that edit shortly.
> 
> Thanks!



Ah, yes. I understand. I know you have a good handle on the info that is needed and what just gets in the way. 
Also wanted to say THANK YOU! In particular, your first post on this thread was extremely helpful. I'm not sure what I would have done without it.


----------



## crazy4wdw

I have a FP+ for the Main Street Electrical Parade next week.  Does anyone know where the FP+ location is at the MK?  Also, at what time does the area open before the parade?

Thanks!


----------



## doconeill

crazy4wdw said:


> I have a FP+ for the Main Street Electrical Parade next week.  Does anyone know where the FP+ location is at the MK?  Also, at what time does the area open before the parade?
> 
> Thanks!



I don't know if it as moved, but it was around the inside of the hub on the side across from the castle. I think it opened about 30 minutes before, possibly earlier.


----------



## mesaboy2

crazy4wdw said:


> I have a FP+ for the Main Street Electrical Parade next week.  *Does anyone know where the FP+ location is at the MK?*  Also, at what time does the area open before the parade?
> 
> Thanks!



The first post contains this information.


----------



## MacDalt

mesaboy2 said:


> The first post contains this information.



Have you thought of printing this on t-shirts?  Lol!


----------



## clutter

Question:  We have three of us going to Disney in December.    However, we're not entirely certain that dd's friend can come.  I have to buy a ticket for her so I can make FP+ times.  If she ends up not making it, can I cancel her times without losing any others that I made?


----------



## mousevisitor

I have been checking to see if the Festival of Fantasy Parade opens up as a FP+ option since I did not get to choose it as it was full when booking. 

Just to put this in perspective - I just got A&E and Mine Train (neither of which I want) both as an option to switch and NO parade availability! 

Are the times I'm searching okay? One person I was checking the fastpass during 2:15-3:15 and the other person I was checking the fastpass during 2:25-3:25. This is our last fast pass time of the day so we have nothing scheduled afterwards.


----------



## cel_disney

mousevisitor said:


> I have been checking to see if the Festival of Fantasy Parade opens up as a FP+ option since I did not get to choose it as it was full when booking.  Just to put this in perspective - I just got A&E and Mine Train (neither of which I want) both as an option to switch and NO parade availability!  Are the times I'm searching okay? One person I was checking the fastpass during 2:15-3:15 and the other person I was checking the fastpass during 2:25-3:25. This is our last fast pass time of the day so we have nothing scheduled afterwards.



Times should be good - its a  2:45-3:05 FP.   Good Luck!


----------



## jbrown22

This morning the tiers disappeared for those of us going in November.  Not sure if it is a glitch or something long term.


----------



## Angel Ariel

jbrown22 said:
			
		

> This morning the tiers disappeared for those of us going in November.  Not sure if it is a glitch or something long term.



Thanks for posting!  Now we have soarin and test track, and RNR and TSMM!


----------



## jsf1975

Angel Ariel said:


> Thanks for posting!  Now we have soarin and test track, and RNR and TSMM!



The tiers disappeared for my Dec 12-20 trip too!  Now I only have 1 FP+ that I'm not 100% happy with.


----------



## disneyholic family

this isn't a question or an answer, but just a problem that i'm sure others have/will face...

DD and her husband are going to WDW for two weeks in november..

when she booked her rooms (free dining package), it was only 95 days before her date of arrival...
she tried to make ADRs at that time, but at 95 days, all the restaurants were already booked at both MK and DHS.

when she booked her FPs, she could only get A&E and seven dwarves on her last day....so she reserved those FPs.

since then, i have been trying to get her ADRs pretty much every day without success....
then a few days ago, all of a sudden, one ADR opened for dinner at BOG (albeit, at 4:10 - a tad early for dinner, but beggars can't be choosy)..

so i booked the ADR for dinner at BOG for her...

and of course, wouldn't you know it....her one and only FP with A&E is right about then (i think at 4:20)..
we checked to see if anything else is available, but no...

so i told her to keep both and i'll keep checking every day to see if an alternative comes up...

and if not, i told her to ask when she gets there to see if they can work it out for her..

i'm sure others must encounter this situation..


----------



## ncbunnie

A&E- Gone? 

I checked right at my 60 day window for A&E for our dates, 12.13-12.19 with NO availability, but at least it did say distribution had ended for that day.

Been checking first thing every morning to see if there are more times released or a cancellation to no avail, but this morning A&E aren't even listed on the options page.  The parades and Wishes are also gone.

Does anybody have any experience with experiences disappearing?  I will continue to check at least once, if not multiple times a day, but this just seemed weird and I wondered if it were a glitch or if A&E are gone forever?


----------



## Kathymford

Angel Ariel said:


> Thanks for posting!  Now we have soarin and test track, and RNR and TSMM!



Did you have to cancel all of your FP to get it show? TT only shows for me if I try to change Illuminations


----------



## ValarDisneyus

ncbunnie said:


> A&E- Gone?
> 
> I checked right at my 60 day window for A&E for our dates, 12.13-12.19 with NO availability, but at least it did say distribution had ended for that day.
> 
> Been checking first thing every morning to see if there are more times released or a cancellation to no avail, but this morning A&E aren't even listed on the options page.  The parades and Wishes are also gone.
> 
> Does anybody have any experience with experiences disappearing?  I will continue to check at least once, if not multiple times a day, but this just seemed weird and I wondered if it were a glitch or if A&E are gone forever?


I'm curious; did you check in other parks? I wonder if they're moving over to Epcot then? 



I have a question of my own for whoever can help, if someone would be so kind. My 180 day mark is coming up for ADRs; how much should I be considering fast passes I'd like in relation to selecting the ADRs? I know that while I have the park hopper option, I have to book all my FP+'s in the same park and that it takes a good while to get from park to park, so I think having FP+ in the same areas as our ADRs would be wise...beyond that, though....I don't know if there's anything else I should keep in mind?


----------



## slzer0

ValarDisneyus said:
			
		

> I'm curious; did you check in other parks? I wonder if they're moving over to Epcot then?
> 
> I have a question of my own for whoever can help, if someone would be so kind. My 180 day mark is coming up for ADRs; how much should I be considering fast passes I'd like in relation to selecting the ADRs? I know that while I have the park hopper option, I have to book all my FP+'s in the same park and that it takes a good while to get from park to park, so I think having FP+ in the same areas as our ADRs would be wise...beyond that, though....I don't know if there's anything else I should keep in mind?



The first night, FOF, AE, Mine, and Wishes showed for me as "distribution ended", every day since, they don't show up unless there's a FP to be had. I think that's just how the system works.


----------



## Angel Ariel

Kathymford said:
			
		

> Did you have to cancel all of your FP to get it show? TT only shows for me if I try to change Illuminations



No..I just changed the one FP. I tried to.change our mission space for Illuminations (MS was 
8pm-9pm), but Illuminations didn't come up.  I assume there was just no availability


----------



## Dallas_Lady

I tried to change my Turtle Talk to Test Track but I didn't get that option. However, it will let me change my Soarin' to Test Track.  So I'm still tiered.  I'm trying to November 26.


----------



## kcpinwdw

I was able to change my mission space to test track so no tiers for me either...  Now I have soarin, tt, and a m&g.  But it didn't work for my HS day.  If it's a glitch I hope they don't take it away once scheduled.


----------



## LMO429

I just tried to change my Epcot day as well and I am still tiered. 

Do you think it was just a system glitch?!


----------



## csmith1004

I changed Star Tours to RNR so I now have TSMM, TOT and RNR!  I really hope it doesn't cause issues if it is a glitch!!


----------



## JaimeK

*Edit:*
Looks like there was a glitch earlier that got fixed --It seems like maybe the tiering is getting changed?  I changed my Nemo FP to TT but if I try to change my TT or Soarin the only other option is LWTL.  All the options come up if I try to change my Spaceship earth.


----------



## hkp1042

So just to make sure I am correct fast pass times are linked to each ticket now, correct? So only that ticket holder can use it.  Am I right?

Also if the onsite guests can book FP times at 60 days out are there any left at the 30 day mark for other guests?


----------



## SPOERLX3

I thought that I would post and share our experience with the new FP+ system now that I am attempting to do the planning for a November Disneyland trip that I won and I am dreading using the old FP system. 
We just got back 2 weeks ago from an 8 day trip to WDW.
After stressing for months about the new system, getting the FP's I wanted and spending countless hours on the Disboard to make sure I was doing everything correct and getting what I wanted, it was wonderful and definitely worth it!
Once I was there, I was thrilled at the way the new FP system worked. It was so nice to know what time my FP's were already set for and it allowed me to plan better around them instead of running to the FP kiosk to get a FP ticket then arranging around the time you get on your ticket. The 2 things that posed a slight problem during our trip:

It was very tough to find a spot in the parks and at the resorts that you could connect to the MDE app if you wanted to make any changes. Too many people trying to use it I would guess.  
The entry system when you have to use your MB seemed to be slower since the Mickey on your band has to line up with the Mickey on the entry post exactly along with your finger print to make the Mickey turn green for entry.

Overall we LOVED the new FP+ system and can't wait to use it again next year


----------



## ckelly14

hkp1042 said:


> So just to make sure I am correct fast pass times are linked to each ticket now, correct? So only that ticket holder can use it.  Am I right?
> 
> Also if the onsite guests can book FP times at 60 days out are there any left at the 30 day mark for other guests?



There will be plenty left at the 30 day mark, including most headliners EXCEPT SDMT, A&E, as well as most of the parades.  May not have the exact times you are looking for, but yes they will be there.

I wouldn't sweat it since onsite folk are also having difficulty securing these hard to find ones.


----------



## jnncooke

So I'm checking for A & E in nov 21 and it doesn't even come up as an option? Anyone else had that issue?


----------



## KimBean

jnncooke said:


> So I'm checking for A & E in nov 21 and it doesn't even come up as an option? Anyone else had that issue?



I would assume A&E for 11/21 is looooong gone.


----------



## jcarwash

jnncooke said:


> So I'm checking for A & E in nov 21 and it doesn't even come up as an option? Anyone else had that issue?





KimBean said:


> I would assume A&E for 11/21 is looooong gone.



I think the question is that entries for attractions/parades will be listed in MDE with the message that all FastPasses have been distributed, but for some reason Anna & Elsa is not being listed at all -- message or no.


----------



## cattywampus

SPOERLX3 said:


> I thought that I would post and share our experience with the new FP+ system now that I am attempting to do the planning for a November Disneyland trip that I won and I am dreading using the old FP system.



Thanks for your post!  Ironically, I'm a stressed out DL vet planning our first trip to WDW in November that I won!  When will you be at DLR?  Have you been before?


----------



## jnncooke

jcarwash said:


> I think the question is that entries for attractions/parades will be listed in MDE with the message that all FastPasses have been distributed, but for some reason Anna & Elsa is not being listed at all -- message or no.



Exactly!! It's still not there..


----------



## eeyoreland

eeyoreland said:


> This is our scenario. DD and her family arrive January 2. We arrive January 5. We are linked in MDE. When her FP window opens, is she able to make FP selections for her entire trip AND include us for the few days were there together? Or can nothing be done until our FP window opens? If thats the case, whats the best way to approach this? We will have one day together at MK. Im afraid if I wait until my window opens and then try to get a FP for all of us at SDMT (for example) that it wont be available. I love Disney, I really do, but this is stressing me out!




Can anyone help???


----------



## wilma-bride

eeyoreland said:


> Can anyone help???



I am pretty sure I already posted our experience with this earlier in the thread but will repeat again.  We arrive and check in to the Swan on 10/22, our friends who we are linked with check in to Beach Club on 10/24.  At 60 days prior to our check in date (not our friends), we were able to book FP+ for our entire stay and include our friends for the days that they will be with us.  So, in short, unless it has changed by the time your 60-day window rolls around, the answer is yes they will be able to book all FP+ at the same time.


----------



## slzer0

Re: fastpass not showing, I verified again via MDE that on days where they are long gone, things like AE don't show as an option at all. 

Am I right in reading tiering is going away? I haven't started my HS and AK research as I will need to book them after arrival and ticket upgrade.


----------



## doconeill

slzer0 said:


> Re: fastpass not showing, I verified again via MDE that on days where they are long gone, things like AE don't show as an option at all.
> 
> Am I right in reading tiering is going away? I haven't started my HS and AK research as I will need to book them after arrival and ticket upgrade.



No reason to believe tiering is going away at this point - it looks like a glitch that started with today's FP+ "upload" to the servers.


----------



## slzer0

Ok. I'll stick to my original plan. 
I see a lot of talk about 4th FP at MK. How is it at HS or AK? I was planning to try for extras there.

 I need to use all 3 before I get a 4th. But 4-?, can they all be t1?


----------



## lions1995

doconeill said:


> No reason to believe tiering is going away at this point - it looks like a glitch that started with today's FP+ "upload" to the servers.



Agreed, I was able to get both TSM and RnR earlier today. And I could have grabbed TT and Soarin, but the timeline was not great. I jus tried to go back in, and the Tiering is back. Glad I made my changes this morning.


----------



## ckelly14

slzer0 said:


> Ok. I'll stick to my original plan. I see a lot of talk about 4th FP at MK. How is it at HS or AK? I was planning to try for extras there.  I need to use all 3 before I get a 4th. But 4-?, can they all be t1?



I was able to get a 4th FP for RNRRC at HS, so I thought this was worth it.  MK obviously has many more rides so much more important there.


----------



## jsf1975

lions1995 said:


> Agreed, I was able to get both TSM and RnR earlier today. And I could have grabbed TT and Soarin, but the timeline was not great. I jus tried to go back in, and the Tiering is back. Glad I made my changes this morning.


This morning I was able to make changes adding RnR when I already had TSM and Soarin' when I had TT. I also went back in this evening to see if I could tweak a few things and the tiers are back.


----------



## doconeill

slzer0 said:


> I need to use all 3 before I get a 4th. But 4-?, can they all be t1?



You can get anything for the 4th+, it's just subject to availability.


----------



## mesaboy2

slzer0 said:


> Ok. I'll stick to my original plan.
> I see a lot of talk about 4th FP at MK. How is it at HS or AK? I was planning to try for extras there.
> 
> I need to use all 3 before I get a 4th. *But 4-?, can they all be t1?*



Yes, as mentioned in the first post under Additional/Day-Of FP+, Bullet 7.


----------



## lions1995

doconeill said:


> You can get anything for the 4th+, it's just subject to availability.



Some attractions are easy to get at anytime, others many mot be available for hours and then the rest are simply gone. 

So picking muppets for one of your first 3 FPs is probably not wise since you can grab a 4th or 5th or ... At anytime and it would be available almost immediately. 

Unlike other attractions that may be available in the morning yet, but by the time your third FP is used they are gone.


----------



## Segnik22

Out of interest, do they release additional fast passes on the day for people to get first thing from the kiosks? So if I left a day free could I get in early and grab a good set of tickets that I was unable to get online? X


----------



## lanie1138

I am keeping my fingers crossed that I get in at 9pm (12EST).  We have a split stay but our tickets are linked to the 2nd reservation.  Thanks for all the information here, it has been really helpful!!


----------



## lanie1138

I just booked our FP+s for our stay over Christmas. I was able to book starting 60 days from our room only portion of a split stay (14 nights total).
The tiers are definitely back. A&E were not showing up initially, but if you make a FP selection, then click "change experience" it shows up. Same happened for the Frozen sing along.  
Thanks again for all the helpful info, it made the process so much easier!!! Now I can finally get some sleep!!


----------



## slzer0

lions1995 said:
			
		

> Some attractions are easy to get at anytime, others many mot be available for hours and then the rest are simply gone.
> 
> So picking muppets for one of your first 3 FPs is probably not wise since you can grab a 4th or 5th or ... At anytime and it would be available almost immediately.
> 
> Unlike other attractions that may be available in the morning yet, but by the time your third FP is used they are gone.



Which ones? Using the scoring method in the first post?


----------



## disneyholic family

Hi again
Another stupid question just to confirm the obvious.
I want to change my schedule, going to a completely different park.
So I first need to cancel the entire day's FP+ then start over picking FP+ for that day in the new park.
So if I had DHS scheduled, I cancel the whole day and then start over with AK.
Yes that must be true - just thinking out loud 

.


----------



## kcpinwdw

disneyholic family said:


> Hi again Another stupid question just to confirm the obvious. I want to change my schedule, going to a completely different park. So I first need to cancel the entire day's FP+ then start over picking FP+ for that day in the new park. So if I had DHS scheduled, I cancel the whole day and then start over with AK. Yes that must be true - just thinking out loud   .



I don't think so, if you are using the app go to modify fastpass and then pick replace instead of change... You'll pick the park and you'll see what available, but I don't think your previous selections get deleted until you've confirmed the new ones.  You can look and the just go back.  I may be wrong but that's how I was looking for different opportunities on different days and I never had to cancel what I had.


----------



## KanataDad

For Tomorrowland Astro Orbitor I don't see how it is ranked for FP+ in MK.   Is it because there is no FP+ offered for this ride?


----------



## doconeill

KanataDad said:


> For Tomorrowland Astro Orbitor I don't see how it is ranked for FP+ in MK.   Is it because there is no FP+ offered for this ride?



No FastPass+ for it, at least not yet.


----------



## siskaren

KanataDad said:


> For Tomorrowland Astro Orbitor I don't see how it is ranked for FP+ in MK.   *Is it because there is no FP+ offered for this ride?*



Correct.


----------



## Weezyreid

Does anyone know how to help.  3 of us on the reservation, and linked to the account.  We have the package deal with free dining.  SHowing only 2 people to make fast pass+ reservations, the 3rd person says need valid park admission???? Ofcourse the call center is closed rrrrrrr


----------



## BigMommaMouse

Weezyreid said:


> Does anyone know how to help.  3 of us on the reservation, and linked to the account.  We have the package deal with free dining.  SHowing only 2 people to make fast pass+ reservations, the 3rd person says need valid park admission???? Ofcourse the call center is closed rrrrrrr



Is it a child under 3? If so they don't need a FP. Is the third person linked to your account? I wasn't automatically connected to DH.


----------



## Weezyreid

Yep 31 yr old sister and she is connected. Even tried deleting her from my family list and added her again. Nada


----------



## BigMommaMouse

Weezyreid said:


> Yep 31 yr old sister and she is connected. Even tried deleting her from my family list and added her again. Nada



Time to wake up the experts. I would make my FP selections now and sort her out later by copying them over to her.


----------



## mesaboy2

KanataDad said:


> For Tomorrowland Astro Orbitor I don't see how it is ranked for FP+ in MK.   Is it because there is no FP+ offered for this ride?



If it's not in the first post, it doesn't have FP.



Weezyreid said:


> Does anyone know how to help.  3 of us on the reservation, and linked to the account.  We have the package deal with free dining.  SHowing only 2 people to make fast pass+ reservations, the 3rd person says need valid park admission???? Ofcourse the call center is closed rrrrrrr



Are you staying onsite and not at your 60-day mark yet?


----------



## Weezyreid

yes we are onsite, and hit the 60 day mark as of 12 pm last night.  Up way to early to get on the phone to straighten this out.  Worked for 2 of the 3 of us.
just not the 3?? all in the same room on the same MYW Free dining plan


----------



## slzer0

Weezyreid said:
			
		

> yes we are onsite, and hit the 60 day mark as of 12 pm last night.  Up way to early to get on the phone to straighten this out.  Worked for 2 of the 3 of us.
> just not the 3?? all in the same room on the same MYW Free dining plan



Hopefully they can make this right for you since the issue is on their end..


----------



## jbrown22

Weezyreid said:


> yes we are onsite, and hit the 60 day mark as of 12 pm last night.  Up way to early to get on the phone to straighten this out.  Worked for 2 of the 3 of us. just not the 3?? all in the same room on the same MYW Free dining plan



This happened to us last year.  We were all booked under 1 reservation but my dad's ticket was showing up just like yours.  Called and they got it straightened out for us.  They were very helpful in getting the fastpasses copied over to him as well.


----------



## robinb

I have an odd question (of course!).  

My DD wants to bring a friend with her on our NYE trip.  Her first choice, Evelyn, may not be able to go.  Her parents are divorced and she spends the first week of Christmas break with her mom and the 2nd week with her dad.  She spent her 12th "dad birthday" with my DD a few years ago and her dad sent all her birthday presents to her cousin because she didn't spend the day with him.  Yeah, he's that kind of guy.  She's afraid that if she spends the 2nd week with us (which is when we are in WDW) that he won't give her any presents.

If Evelyn can't go, my DD wants another friend Ann to go.  I know that I can assign a ticket to Evelyn and make FP+ reservations.  If it turns out that Evelyn can't go I know that I can reassign the ticket to Ann.  Will the FP+ reservations follow the ticket or does everything get canceled?


----------



## nellypooh1

A couple of questions please...
1) If we only stay one night on property, but have tickets for 8 days, do we get to make FP+ for all 8 days at the 60 day mark?
2) Do we get magic bands if we only stay one night at Disney resort?
Thanks sooooo much for your help!


----------



## Gigikay

I have just finished reading the whole thread.  THANK YOU to everyone who has given out so much information.  We are going to Disney World in March for our very first time!!
This trip has taken a lot of studying but we have been able to get all our ADs for all 10 days and I know thanks to those who put so much work into this thread that our fast passes will go smooth.  Even the fact that friends will join us 3 days later and I can get there fast passes too!! Plus thanks to you all the app is now on my phone!!! Amazing information.


----------



## cel_disney

robinb said:


> I have an odd question (of course!).  My DD wants to bring a friend with her on our NYE trip.  Her first choice, Evelyn, may not be able to go.  Her parents are divorced and she spends the first week of Christmas break with her mom and the 2nd week with her dad.  She spent her 12th "dad birthday" with my DD a few years ago and her dad sent all her birthday presents to her cousin because she didn't spend the day with him.  Yeah, he's that kind of guy.  She's afraid that if she spends the 2nd week with us (which is when we are in WDW) that he won't give her any presents.  If Evelyn can't go, my DD wants another friend Ann to go.  I know that I can assign a ticket to Evelyn and make FP+ reservations.  If it turns out that Evelyn can't go I know that I can reassign the ticket to Ann.  Will the FP+ reservations follow the ticket or does everything get canceled?



Not sure how old Ann is - but I might suggest she pretend to be Evelyn rather than risk the swap...


----------



## phabric

We have lunch time dinning package for the 6:30 Fantasmic show.  

How long is the show?


----------



## mesaboy2

phabric said:


> We have lunch time dinning package for the 6:30 Fantasmic show.
> 
> How long is the show?



About 30 minutes.


----------



## elrod1

Am I understanding this correctly? You can now reserve a FP at the 60 day window for the major, end of day, shows (Wishes, Fantasmic, Illuminations)?


----------



## mesaboy2

elrod1 said:


> Am I understanding this correctly? You can now reserve a FP at the 60 day window for the major, end of day, shows (Wishes, Fantasmic, Illuminations)?



Yes, if they have availability.  That's a big if (for Wishes in particular).


----------



## CanadianPaco

For our arrival day, we are planning to go to DHS for Osborne Lights. We will probably arrive around 6pm pending any "hiccups."

We want to ride TSMM that evening so when I selected my FP+s, I was able to get 7-8pm. But of course I needed to book 3 in total - so I booked Muppets for 4-5 and ToT 5-6. We will not use these 2 FP+'s. What a waste!

My question is will we be able to use the 3rd FP+ without having used the first 2. Is there any activation issue?
Thx


----------



## lisateaches

I tried to find the answer on here, but good golly! Needle in a haystack. If my dd 6 is the only one who wants the A & E greet, can I get only her a fp and walk through with her? I really don't need to meet them.
Thanks!


----------



## itchin2go

lisateaches said:


> I tried to find the answer on here, but good golly! Needle in a haystack. If my dd 6 is the only one who wants the A & E greet, can I get only her a fp and walk through with her? I really don't need to meet them.
> Thanks!



Sadly, I believe the answer is no.

Quoting from #2 on first page:

"All guests entering an attraction's FP+ queue must have a valid FP+ for that attraction, including all character-based attractions such as Meet and Greets (M&Gs)."


----------



## itchin2go

CanadianPaco said:


> For our arrival day, we are planning to go to DHS for Osborne Lights. We will probably arrive around 6pm pending any "hiccups."
> 
> We want to ride TSMM that evening so when I selected my FP+s, I was able to get 7-8pm. But of course I needed to book 3 in total - so I booked Muppets for 4-5 and ToT 5-6. We will not use these 2 FP+'s. What a waste!
> 
> My question is will we be able to use the 3rd FP+ without having used the first 2. Is there any activation issue?
> Thx



From what I have read, there won't be an issue.  Also, I *believe* you can go ahead and cancel those other 2 FPs as long as you KNOW you won't use them.  Can anyone verify this?


----------



## lisateaches

itchin2go said:


> Sadly, I believe the answer is no.
> 
> Quoting from #2 on first page:
> 
> "All guests entering an attraction's FP+ queue must have a valid FP+ for that attraction, including all character-based attractions such as Meet and Greets (M&Gs)."



Thanks! 
It's fine, I just want to be informed and not ruin her day trying to be frugal with the fp.


----------



## ckelly14

nellypooh1 said:


> A couple of questions please... 1) If we only stay one night on property, but have tickets for 8 days, do we get to make FP+ for all 8 days at the 60 day mark? 2) Do we get magic bands if we only stay one night at Disney resort? Thanks sooooo much for your help!



Yes, you will get magic bands.  And yes, you will be able to make day 1&2 FP reservation at 60 days from check in, and the other days 60 days prior to that day.  For example, if you check in dec 1st, you could make Dec 1&2 on Oct 1st, but will have to wait until oct 3rd for dec 3, oct 4 for dec 4, etc


----------



## tripleup05

Assuming I were to burn up all three FP ressies by noon in one park, by the time I parkhopped to another, what would yall estimate the selection of attractions and return times at the new park to be like?

For example, if I could arrive at DHS by 1:30, would I be able to access a kiosk and make a ToT or RnR FP reservation that could be used relatively quickly, or would I looking at late evening return time (if one was available at all)?

The reason I ask is because the wife and I are planning on arriving at RD each morning, and then heading back to All Star Sports around noon to let the kids nap. During their afternoon nap, I plan on heading to some of the larger rides that the kids and wife aren't up for, and then returning around 5 to Sports.

PS-The trip is Dec 19-24, so it's going to be _busy_.


----------



## cel_disney

tripleup05 said:


> Assuming I were to burn up all three FP ressies by noon in one park, by the time I parkhopped to another, what would yall estimate the selection of attractions and return times at the new park to be like?  For example, if I could arrive at DHS by 1:30, would I be able to access a kiosk and make a ToT or RnR FP reservation that could be used relatively quickly, or would I looking at late evening return time (if one was available at all)?  The reason I ask is because the wife and I are planning on arriving at RD each morning, and then heading back to All Star Sports around noon to let the kids nap. During their afternoon nap, I plan on heading to some of the larger rides that the kids and wife aren't up for, and then returning around 5 to Sports.  PS-The trip is Dec 19-24, so it's going to be busy.



I would say that chances are not great but as a party of 1 - you have more than a chance than if there were 2 of you!   The single rider lines where applicable may help too...


----------



## tripleup05

cel_disney said:


> I would say that chances are not great but as a party of 1 - you have more than a chance than if there were 2 of you!   The single rider lines where applicable may help too...



Yea, that's what I figured. Is there a list out there anywhere of rides with single rider lines? I know RnR has one and I think TT might, too.


----------



## Claire&TheBoys

tripleup05 said:


> Yea, that's what I figured. Is there a list out there anywhere of rides with single rider lines? I know RnR has one and I think TT might, too.



RNRC, TT and EE are the only 3 attractions with single-rider lines.


----------



## nellypooh1

ckelly14 said:


> Yes, you will get magic bands.  And yes, you will be able to make day 1&2 FP reservation at 60 days from check in, and the other days 60 days prior to that day.  For example, if you check in dec 1st, you could make Dec 1&2 on Oct 1st, but will have to wait until oct 3rd for dec 3, oct 4 for dec 4, etc



Thank you! I would not have been happy trying to figure that out at 0000! And probably been doing this


----------



## nellypooh1

I just logged into myDisneyexperience and it has my hotel AoA on there with park tickets, but still says I have to wait until 30 days prior? Why might it be doing this? Thank YOU!!


----------



## mesaboy2

nellypooh1 said:


> I just logged into myDisneyexperience and it has my hotel AoA on there with park tickets, but still says I have to wait until 30 days prior? Why might it be doing this? Thank YOU!!



It might be doing that thanks to Bullet 3 under Booking Windows and Scheduling in the first post.


----------



## tripleup05

I am pleasantly surprised at the FP+ reservation system. At 12:03am, I got morning reservations for A&E, 7DMT, and the Christmas parade on 12/24.


My worrying was much ado about nothing.


----------



## nellypooh1

mesaboy2 said:


> It might be doing that thanks to Bullet 3 under Booking Windows and Scheduling in the first post.



You are SOOO SMART! Logged on a few moments ago with success Thanks so much!


----------



## McKelly

So, I make my FP selections tonight.  Just to confirm, when I go into the day/park I want, what will it ask me?  If I want morning, afternoon, evening? Do they ask early AM, late AM?  And then will I pick my three attractions and they just give me times?  And then I can go back and modify?


----------



## Angel Ariel

I.believe there are video tutorials on easywdw that will walk you through the process of booking fp+


----------



## ghtx

McKelly said:


> So, I make my FP selections tonight.  Just to confirm, when I go into the day/park I want, what will it ask me?  If I want morning, afternoon, evening? Do they ask early AM, late AM?  And then will I pick my three attractions and they just give me times?  And then I can go back and modify?



First they will ask what 3 attractions.  Then they will give a handful (3 or 4) selected itineraries of times.  You can pick one itinerary, and then later you can change individual times.


----------



## McKelly

ghtx said:


> First they will ask what 3 attractions.  Then they will give a handful (3 or 4) selected itineraries of times.  You can pick one itinerary, and then later you can change individual times.



OK, perfect...thanks.  That's exactly the info I was looking for.


----------



## PSN

re:  Fast Pass + and Halloween Party

I've browsed through the forum and see that some folks report they have been able to get Fast Pass + during the 4pm - 7pm time period before the Halloween party starts, and some folks say they haven't been able to do so

I tried using My Disney Experience to reserve Fast Pass, but it wouldn't let me using my Halloween ticket confirmation numbers

so - my question is, have people with Halloween only ticket been able to make Fast Pass + reservations when they get to the park at 4pm?  or how have they been able to do it?


----------



## ghtx

PSN said:


> re:  Fast Pass + and Halloween Party
> 
> I've browsed through the forum and see that some folks report they have been able to get Fast Pass + during the 4pm - 7pm time period before the Halloween party starts, and some folks say they haven't been able to do so
> 
> I tried using My Disney Experience to reserve Fast Pass, but it wouldn't let me using my Halloween ticket confirmation numbers
> 
> so - my question is, have people with Halloween only ticket been able to make Fast Pass + reservations when they get to the park at 4pm?  or how have they been able to do it?



You should be able to make FP in advance with your MNSSHP ticket in MDE.  You can only make it 30 days in advance (unless you are staying on site).


----------



## PSN

ghtx said:


> You should be able to make FP in advance with your MNSSHP ticket in MDE.  You can only make it 30 days in advance (unless you are staying on site).




thanks, I'll keep trying then

I have e-tickets which doesn't have the ticket number on them, just the confirmation number, if that makes a difference


----------



## ghtx

PSN said:


> thanks, I'll keep trying then
> 
> I have e-tickets which doesn't have the ticket number on them, just the confirmation number, if that makes a difference



Is your MNSSHP ticket linked in MDE?  Is it within 30 days?  If yes to both then you should be able to make FP now.


----------



## PSN

ghtx said:


> Is your MNSSHP ticket linked in MDE?  Is it within 30 days?  If yes to both then you should be able to make FP now.




I tried to link it in MDE, but it's giving me an error message

yes, its within the 30 day period

I thought it was because the MNSSHP ticket was not eligible to use the Fast Pass system, but since you're saying I should be able to do it, I will call customer service and see what they say


----------



## lanie1138

PSN said:


> re:  Fast Pass + and Halloween Party  I've browsed through the forum and see that some folks report they have been able to get Fast Pass + during the 4pm - 7pm time period before the Halloween party starts, and some folks say they haven't been able to do so  I tried using My Disney Experience to reserve Fast Pass, but it wouldn't let me using my Halloween ticket confirmation numbers  so - my question is, have people with Halloween only ticket been able to make Fast Pass + reservations when they get to the park at 4pm?  or how have they been able to do it?



I was able to book FP+ using a Christmas Party ticket. But, we have another ticket and hotel reservations as well. Maybe a, ticket only, party ticket is different?  Are you sure your tickets are linked to your MDE account? If so, try again. The system is glitchy and does weird things. 
I am hoping one of the experts have an answer for you, this is still all knew to me!!


----------



## Cluelyss

itchin2go said:


> From what I have read, there won't be an issue.  Also, I *believe* you can go ahead and cancel those other 2 FPs as long as you KNOW you won't use them.  Can anyone verify this?


Yes, you can, but if you change your mind and decide you want them back, you can't get them added back to your account without calling IT.  Also, not sure how this affects scheduling a 4th FP in park? I'd recommend just keeping the "throw aways" rather than risking messing anything up.


----------



## Divslp

PSN said:


> re:  Fast Pass + and Halloween Party
> 
> I've browsed through the forum and see that some folks report they have been able to get Fast Pass + during the 4pm - 7pm time period before the Halloween party starts, and some folks say they haven't been able to do so
> 
> I tried using My Disney Experience to reserve Fast Pass, but it wouldn't let me using my Halloween ticket confirmation numbers
> 
> so - my question is, have people with Halloween only ticket been able to make Fast Pass + reservations when they get to the park at 4pm?  or how have they been able to do it?



I ordered my tickets directly from disney, it linked to MDE, and I was able to select 3 fast passes betw. 4-7pm. I think the key is for it to be linked to MDE.


----------



## PSN

Divslp said:


> I ordered my tickets directly from disney, it linked to MDE, and I was able to select 3 fast passes betw. 4-7pm. I think the key is for it to be linked to MDE.



it was already linked when you logged into MDE?  or did you do the linking process yourself after you logged in?  did you use the confirmation number on the e-ticket?


----------



## eeyoreland

jbrown22 said:


> This happened to us last year.  We were all booked under 1 reservation but my dad's ticket was showing up just like yours.  Called and they got it straightened out for us.  They were very helpful in getting the fastpasses copied over to him as well.



Can someone explain to me what the "copying" is all about?


----------



## Divslp

PSN said:


> it was already linked when you logged into MDE?  or did you do the linking process yourself after you logged in?  did you use the confirmation number on the e-ticket?



Yes, it automatically linked, because it asked me to sign in to my account before entering my payment information.  After I submitted the payment, it was already there on MDE.


----------



## PSN

Divslp said:


> Yes, it automatically linked, because it asked me to sign in to my account before entering my payment information.  After I submitted the payment, it was already there on MDE.





thanks for the info


----------



## dmaxdmax

We're going Christmas week and have already changed dates twice.  First reservation was at Port Orleans from 12/25 - 12/31.  Next came 12/23 - 12/28.  Now I'm at a quickie 12/29 - 12/30.  No, it isn't me being schizophrenic!  I'm at the mercy of my wife's schedule, my cousins' calendar, my mother's in-home health aide, and our friends' fear of commitment.  If this wasn't a once in a decade possibility I'd just blow it all off and go during shoulder season!

It seems to me that what I should do is reserve a room from the earliest possible through the last possible days.  Then when everyone else has their plans set I can trim one or both ends.  It seems strange to reserve 10-12 days when I know the final trip will be 3-6.  Naturally I'd drop dates ASAP so as to not hold any away from innocent bystanders but as I'm looking at moderate resorts this isn't a factor the way it would be at Grand Floridian or Wilderness Lodge (my favorites).

Given this, how do I deal with FPs?  I can make my best guesses as to which park we'd do on each day and reserve what works best.  (I'm at their mercy for days but they'll follow my lead on FP.)  When I drop hotel days, will the FPs go away with them?  If I drop a day or three do all FPs disappear and I have to start over?  

Thanks

***I have 6-7 days left on a no-expire park-hopper pack


----------



## LoraJ

I am trying to make FP reservations for the day we are going to MNSSHP but I think the FP+ went to my regular tickets. How do I switch it? I am so confused. Not liking this system. Takes out the spontaneity of the trip even more.


----------



## gtpoohbear

Never mind, figured it out


----------



## jtowntoflorida

LoraJ said:


> I am trying to make FP reservations for the day we are going to MNSSHP but I think the FP+ went to my regular tickets. How do I switch it? I am so confused. Not liking this system. Takes out the spontaneity of the trip even more.



You need a ticket to make FP+, but they don't connect to any particular ticket, if that makes sense.  There's nothing you need to do.


----------



## robinb

dmaxdmax said:


> We're going Christmas week and have already changed dates twice.  First reservation was at Port Orleans from 12/25 - 12/31.  Next came 12/23 - 12/28.  Now I'm at a quickie 12/29 - 12/30.  No, it isn't me being schizophrenic!  I'm at the mercy of my wife's schedule, my cousins' calendar, my mother's in-home health aide, and our friends' fear of commitment.  If this wasn't a once in a decade possibility I'd just blow it all off and go during shoulder season!
> 
> It seems to me that what I should do is reserve a room from the earliest possible through the last possible days.  Then when everyone else has their plans set I can trim one or both ends.  It seems strange to reserve 10-12 days when I know the final trip will be 3-6.  Naturally I'd drop dates ASAP so as to not hold any away from innocent bystanders but as I'm looking at moderate resorts this isn't a factor the way it would be at Grand Floridian or Wilderness Lodge (my favorites).
> 
> Given this, how do I deal with FPs?  I can make my best guesses as to which park we'd do on each day and reserve what works best.  (I'm at their mercy for days but they'll follow my lead on FP.)  When I drop hotel days, will the FPs go away with them?  If I drop a day or three do all FPs disappear and I have to start over?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ***I have 6-7 days left on a no-expire park-hopper pack



Yes, you make your best guess at which park you will want to be at.  I just booked FP+ for the same week last night with a check-in of 12/19.  I used EasyWDW as my guide and worked around any ADRs (table service reservations) and EMHs (extra magical hours) that I thought I might use.

If you want to maximize the ability to get FP+ then you could make a reservation that starts earlier than your real start date (12/29, it seems) so you can get in before the other folks checking in on the 29th and then trim back to your real dates.  Given how super busy it will be, that might not be a bad idea.  

FWIW, I would recommend that you end up in the MK on 12/30.  They run the NYE fireworks on 12/30 and they are really great!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

I have a question - How can I know if we are all connected in the MDE for FP selection?  I have read that people can see everyone in the account, but the system will say they are not connected.

We have four adults and two children in the same room.  I sent out emails to my DS and DDIL but they didn't respond, and then magically they were in MDE. How can I be sure they are connected for FP+ purposes?  Also, I have selected an avatar for myself but it is not showing because "this person has their own account."  Does that mean I am not linked?


----------



## dmaxdmax

robinb said:


> Yes, you make your best guess at which park you will want to be at.  I just booked FP+ for the same week last night with a check-in of 12/19.  I used EasyWDW as my guide and worked around any ADRs (table service reservations) and EMHs (extra magical hours) that I thought I might use.



Were you able to get the attractions you wanted?


----------



## ValarDisneyus

How hard is it to get a Tier 1 attraction for Epcot on the first day of your trip? (On your 60 day out mark, I mean. Will the day already be booked up by people arriving before me?) 

I think we'd most like fast passes for Test Track, Mission: Space, and Nemo & Friends, but our Epcot/Future World day is our arrival day.


----------



## jsf1975

ValarDisneyus said:


> How hard is it to get a Tier 1 attraction for Epcot on the first day of your trip? (On your 60 day out mark, I mean. Will the day already be booked up by people arriving before me?)  I think we'd most like fast passes for Test Track, Mission: Space, and Nemo & Friends, but our Epcot/Future World day is our arrival day.



I didn't have any problem getting a tier 1 FP for our arrival day. Like you, on our arrival day we'll be visiting EPCOT. We won't get the the park until later afternoon and I was able to select TT with an early evening return time. I did notice that there were several available times during that day, so I don't think you'll have a problem unless the park is crowded.


----------



## melbatoast

Sorry if this has been asked before, but what if you only want one ride in the top tier at Epcot, lets say Test Track.  However you want Soarin too.  Is it better to just book one fastpass+ for Test Track, then after riding try to get Soarin?  I believe you can only get more fastpasses once you have used your 3 right?  What are the chances of getting a fastpass late in the day?


----------



## ibelieveinmagic

hi, we are arriving 2 days before the rest of our party,out date is coming up in 6 days for fast pass +, can we make reservations for them starting at the end of our trip or do we have to wait for their check in date? thanks so much for any advice


----------



## PSN

PSN said:


> re:  Fast Pass + and Halloween Party
> 
> I've browsed through the forum and see that some folks report they have been able to get Fast Pass + during the 4pm - 7pm time period before the Halloween party starts, and some folks say they haven't been able to do so
> 
> I tried using My Disney Experience to reserve Fast Pass, but it wouldn't let me using my Halloween ticket confirmation numbers
> 
> so - my question is, have people with Halloween only ticket been able to make Fast Pass + reservations when they get to the park at 4pm?  or how have they been able to do it?



I called customer service and they linked my tickets to my MDE account.

Apparently, the problem was that my e-ticket is supposed to have the ticket number listed under the barcode, but for some reason my e-tickets don't have the ticket number, just the order confirmation number.

I was now able to make fast pass + selections, although I was only to make one after 4:00 pm (Space Mountain).  The others are for 1:30 and 3:30


----------



## jtowntoflorida

ValarDisneyus said:


> How hard is it to get a Tier 1 attraction for Epcot on the first day of your trip? (On your 60 day out mark, I mean. Will the day already be booked up by people arriving before me?)
> 
> I think we'd most like fast passes for Test Track, Mission: Space, and Nemo & Friends, but our Epcot/Future World day is our arrival day.



The only park that has issues with limited availability early in the trip right now is MK.  When I was making my FP+ selections, I accidentally selected a couple of days from my booking date (October 16) instead of December 16th, and I had no problems getting FP+ for the rides I wanted at the times I wanted at Epcot.  And this was on October 13th.


----------



## Cluelyss

melbatoast said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but what if you only want one ride in the top tier at Epcot, lets say Test Track.  However you want Soarin too.  Is it better to just book one fastpass+ for Test Track, then after riding try to get Soarin?  I believe you can only get more fastpasses once you have used your 3 right?  What are the chances of getting a fastpass late in the day?


When I went to book my 4th FP at Epcot last week (around 2 pm?) there were no tier 1 attractions available. Best bet would be to ride either Soarin or Test Track at rope drop and FP the other.


----------



## jcarwash

melbatoast said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but what if you only want one ride in the top tier at Epcot, lets say Test Track.  However you want Soarin too.  Is it better to just book one fastpass+ for Test Track, then after riding try to get Soarin?  I believe you can only get more fastpasses once you have used your 3 right?  What are the chances of getting a fastpass late in the day?





Cluelyss said:


> When I went to book my 4th FP at Epcot last week (around 2 pm?) there were no tier 1 attractions available. Best bet would be to ride either Soarin or Test Track at rope drop and FP the other.



What *Cluelyss* said. Ride one early, FP the other one later.


----------



## KristinU

It would be nice if this thread was pinned, just sayin'


----------



## tweetybird1992

Cannot find answer to this question in the thread. My son is not able to go with us after all and our package final payment is due Sat. If I cancel his resort stay, dining and tickets, will it affect the rest of our fastpasses since they were made as a group of 5?
Thanks


----------



## DisneyBabies

Just a quick question. We have been trying to get WISHES! fp's since our 60 day mark and still have not seen it become available. We are leaving in a few days and want fp's for the 27th; is it still too early for these to be available or have I somehow missed out?


----------



## ckelly14

DisneyBabies said:


> Just a quick question. We have been trying to get WISHES! fp's since our 60 day mark and still have not seen it become available. We are leaving in a few days and want fp's for the 27th; is it still too early for these to be available or have I somehow missed out?



Recently, Wishes FP's have been available at the 60 day mark.  However, they are often usually sold out before 60 days due to demand and people grabbing them with long onsite stays.  Sorry, but I think you missed it...


----------



## cel_disney

ckelly14 said:


> Recently, Wishes FP's have been available at the 60 day mark.  However, they are often usually sold out before 60 days due to demand and people grabbing them with long onsite stays.  Sorry, but I think you missed it...



I agree with this - sorry!  But keep watching as it gets close - people will likely stop them occasionally


----------



## KingRichard

Thanks for all the tips!

I was able to get everything we wanted with the special 4 day pass during Christmas week with times that work well for us.

The only one that isn't the best, but happy to get is 7DM at 4:30 Christmas eve.

Wish it was earlier.


----------



## ghtx

tweetybird1992 said:


> Cannot find answer to this question in the thread. My son is not able to go with us after all and our package final payment is due Sat. If I cancel his resort stay, dining and tickets, will it affect the rest of our fastpasses since they were made as a group of 5?
> Thanks



Maybe.


----------



## Cluelyss

tweetybird1992 said:


> Cannot find answer to this question in the thread. My son is not able to go with us after all and our package final payment is due Sat. If I cancel his resort stay, dining and tickets, will it affect the rest of our fastpasses since they were made as a group of 5? Thanks


FPs are linked to the individual, so you should be fine. However, if it makes you feel better, go in and switch all of his to reservations separate from the rest of your attractions.


----------



## Trixie15

I am so confused with this fp+ stuff.  Can someone help?

Our vacation isn't until January 18th, so it's not open yet for us to start making fp+ reservations.  But I'd like to make sure we are ready to go when the date opens up.

We have two rooms.  Two reservation codes.  All under one email address.  I was able to make all of our dining reservations and include everyone with no issues without doing anything special - just selected everyone who will be there.  Everyone's tickets are there.  Everyone's magic bands are there.

When I click on the fastpass+ link right now, and pretend I am going to make reservations, it only shows me.  None of the other people are listed.  Is that only because it's not open to us yet?  Or do I really have to make a seperate email account for everyone and link them all together somehow?


----------



## ghtx

Trixie15 said:


> I am so confused with this fp+ stuff.  Can someone help?
> 
> Our vacation isn't until January 18th, so it's not open yet for us to start making fp+ reservations.  But I'd like to make sure we are ready to go when the date opens up.
> 
> We have two rooms.  Two reservation codes.  All under one email address.  I was able to make all of our dining reservations and include everyone with no issues without doing anything special - just selected everyone who will be there.  Everyone's tickets are there.  Everyone's magic bands are there.
> 
> When I click on the fastpass+ link right now, and pretend I am going to make reservations, it only shows me. * None of the other people are listed.  Is that only because it's not open to us yet?*  Or do I really have to make a seperate email account for everyone and link them all together somehow?



Yes.  60 days before check in you should be able to see everyone when making FP reservations.


----------



## mesaboy2

Trixie15 said:


> I am so confused with this fp+ stuff.  Can someone help?
> 
> Our vacation isn't until January 18th, so it's not open yet for us to start making fp+ reservations.  But I'd like to make sure we are ready to go when the date opens up.
> 
> We have two rooms.  Two reservation codes.  All under one email address.  I was able to make all of our dining reservations and include everyone with no issues without doing anything special - just selected everyone who will be there.  Everyone's tickets are there.  Everyone's magic bands are there.
> 
> When I click on the fastpass+ link right now, and pretend I am going to make reservations, it only shows me.  None of the other people are listed.  Is that only because it's not open to us yet?  Or do I really have to make a seperate email account for everyone and link them all together somehow?



Reference Bullet #3 under Booking Windows and Scheduling in the first post.


----------



## Trixie15

mesaboy2 said:


> Reference Bullet #3 under Booking Windows and Scheduling in the first post.



You do realize that in the same amount of time it took you to look that up and post which bulleted point it was, you could have just answered the question that someone else had actually already answered, right?  Sheesh.


----------



## Trixie15

ghtx said:


> Yes.  60 days before check in you should be able to see everyone when making FP reservations.




Thank you so much for your reply!  Very helpful.


----------



## mesaboy2

deleted


----------



## doconeill

Trixie15 said:


> You do realize that in the same amount of time it took you to look that up and post which bulleted point it was, you could have just answered the question that someone else had actually already answered, right?  Sheesh.



You do realize that:

1) While one person is composing a post, it is possible for another to post in the meantime, and thus there can be duplication - this often happens to me as I compose a reply, but then get sidetracked before clicking Submit;

2) mesaboy2 is the author of this thread, done a LOT of work on it to make sure the first post is up to date, and was simply referring you to the fact that the question was already answered in the first post, along with many other answers for future reference;

3) In the time it took you to ask the question, and then complain about actually getting a valid response, you could have read that first post and answered your own question?


----------



## mesaboy2

doconeill said:


> You do realize that:
> 
> 1) While one person is composing a post, it is possible for another to post in the meantime, and thus there can be duplication - this often happens to me as I compose a reply, but then get sidetracked before clicking Submit;
> 
> 2) mesaboy2 is the author of this thread, done a LOT of work on it to make sure the first post is up to date, and was simply referring you to the fact that the question was already answered in the first post, along with many other answers for future reference;
> 
> 3) In the time it took you to ask the question, and then complain about actually getting a valid response, you could have read that first post and answered your own question?



I knew I liked you from the start.  Thank you.    

I dream of a world where FAQs are read before questions are asked--particularly, you know, in the FAQ thread itself.  I'm sure that will come right after World Peace.


----------



## Trixie15

Actually I read the first post several times and did not see what I was looking for.  There is a LOT of information there which I do appreciate.  Sometimes it comes across as condescending to answer the way the post was answered, that is all.  

Maybe a quick copy/paste of bullet #3 would have been more helpful.  I see it all over and it just gets under my skin, the assumption that the asker did not read the post.  I've been to Disney like three times.  I've never dealt with FP+ and it is confusing.  There is a LOT of stuff you have to know.  MesaBoy2 is great to have put all of it together but that doesn't make all of it less confusing.  And knowing that I won't make it back to DW anytime probably within the next 5 years, it is a little intimidating to think that if I make one little mistake at midnight 60 days out from my reservations, the kids might not get to ride Soarin' or whatever without waiting a million minutes in line.  So even though I did read the OP several times, I felt like I needed additional clarification.

Sorry I asked!


----------



## doconeill

Trixie15 said:


> Actually I read the first post several times and did not see what I was looking for.  There is a LOT of information there which I do appreciate.  Sometimes it comes across as condescending to answer the way the post was answered, that is all.
> 
> Maybe a quick copy/paste of bullet #3 would have been more helpful.  I see it all over and it just gets under my skin, the assumption that the asker did not read the post.  I've been to Disney like three times.  I've never dealt with FP+ and it is confusing.  There is a LOT of stuff you have to know.  MesaBoy2 is great to have put all of it together but that doesn't make all of it less confusing.  And knowing that I won't make it back to DW anytime probably within the next 5 years, it is a little intimidating to think that if I make one little mistake at midnight 60 days out from my reservations, the kids might not get to ride Soarin' or whatever without waiting a million minutes in line.  So even though I did read the OP several times, I felt like I needed additional clarification.
> 
> Sorry I asked!



It's understandable to be intimidated. Heck, it's intimidating to the veterans as well!

Unfortunately you are reading a print medium. You read in condescension where there was none, but simply a pointer to where the answer could be found.


----------



## mesaboy2

Trixie15 said:


> Actually I read the first post several times and did not see what I was looking for.  There is a LOT of information there which I do appreciate.  Sometimes it comes across as condescending to answer the way the post was answered, that is all.
> 
> Maybe a quick copy/paste of bullet #3 would have been more helpful.  I see it all over and it just gets under my skin, the assumption that the asker did not read the post.  I've been to Disney like three times.  I've never dealt with FP+ and it is confusing.  There is a LOT of stuff you have to know.  MesaBoy2 is great to have put all of it together but that doesn't make all of it less confusing.  And knowing that I won't make it back to DW anytime probably within the next 5 years, it is a little intimidating to think that if I make one little mistake at midnight 60 days out from my reservations, the kids might not get to ride Soarin' or whatever without waiting a million minutes in line.  So even though I did read the OP several times, I felt like I needed additional clarification.
> 
> Sorry I asked!



There is a lot of stuff to know.  I try to make it as simple as possible.  For instance, when I started this Part II thread I further compartmentalized the different aspects into different sections in an effort to achieve that.

I answer most FP questions in other threads with the standard "see the green link in my signature".  I answer most FP questions in this thread, at least recently, with specific bullets.  If you think the information you need in the OP is too difficult to find, especially with multiple attempts, I would welcome suggestions to improve it.


----------



## tweetybird1992

Cluelyss said:


> FPs are linked to the individual, so you should be fine. However, if it makes you feel better, go in and switch all of his to reservations separate from the rest of your attractions.



Thank you Cluelyss. I thought about doing that. Cancelling his reservation is making me nervous but don't want to pay for him if he is not there!


----------



## kretsch

Just to let everyone know - I was 60 days out today and everything opened up for me right at midnight. I had no trouble getting the harder FP's. Although I got them for the end of my trip, I noticed they were also available at the beginning as well.


----------



## Mikie

Just another thank you for this fantastic thread!! This was my 6th trip to Disney, first with FP+, so I felt like a newbie again.

I planned for 12 people, aged 2-67 and went in the no-longer-slow October. 

Booking my FPs was easy and my on-the-ground experience with it was great! The priority list was SOOOO helpful and seemed perfectly accurate from my point of view (which rides needed one due to long lines, vs which you could easily do standby instead). 

Thanks so much for your part in my wonderful vacation!!


----------



## Sunset Cliffs

I found this thread recently and it is amazing!  Thank you for all of the info.  I'm hoping to get an opinion on the best way to book our FP+. 

We have been to WDW many times, but FP+ is new to us.  We are staying off-site and our 30 day window opened today.  We booked our 3 FP+ for our first day and it seemed fairly simple.  It's a bummer that we have to book each day individually each night though.

Which leads to my question.  We have 8 day tickets, and our trip is scheduled in 2 parts...4 days with my family (of 3) before Thanksgiving, and then 4 days with another family (of 6) after Thanksgiving.  It seemed easy to book for 3 of us, but I'm worried about trying to book a larger group.  

On MDE, I noticed you can link your account with other people.  Once you do that, does 1 person become responsible for all of the FP+ for the whole group?  Do you think it's easier for us to stay separate and try to book as 2 families, or to link our accounts and book as a group?  They are staying for a few more days after us, so they will need to book FPs for days that we aren't there.  I don't really want to deal with booking for the whole group, but since we have to book one day at a time, I'm imagining my friend and I on the phone every night for a week, trying to coordinate FP+ times.  I just don't know the system well enough to understand the pros/cons of a combined group vs. not combined.  Or if the combination even matters...?

Thanks for any input or advice!


----------



## MulanMom

Thank you, Mesaboy2 for all of your hard work with keeping this information up to date and in one place.  I'm a WDW veteran and did use FP+ this past summer, but with a full family trip coming up over the holidays, it's reassuring to review your info and know I've done the best I could have.  

Can't find clapping hands emoticon, so this will have to do!!!


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

Well, I read the 1st post, and the very good stuff by Micah008 that Mesaboy2 referenced, but not all these other pages, so please forgive if this has been asked and answered many times.
I cancelled a FP+ for TSMM on 12/17, because I am going to 5P Candlelight Processional, and didn't think I would get to DHS in time for the FP+.  I tried to just pick another experience, but it seemed dogmatic about making it be the same time, so I just cancelled it.  Now I don't know how to pick up another (a 3rd, I am keeping the other 2 I had).  It seems to only want me to lose or cancel the 2 I have and start over, or just have 2, and not get a third.
Sorry this is so wordy and long. 
How do I add my third?  
Thank you Mesaboy2 for all your wonderful work on this.

Also, anyway to change parks?
Friday the 19th, I set up FP+ for MK, but If I want to change it to EPCOT or AK, do I cancel them all and start over?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## PixieDustPrincessXO

Just double checking, currently to get more FP day of after using your preselected 3 you HAVE to go to a kiosk in the park that the attraction you want is in?

Currently there is not a way to add more FP day of on your MDE app or on computer?


----------



## BeerMe

This thread is very helpful, it saved me a lot of research time.  Thanks Mesaboy2.

FP+ works very well for our touring style.  We just used it for the first time and it is a refreshing change from the old FP.  I like it.  We're going for a much longer trip in February - 6 weeks - and we can plan much better now.  Staying onsite for a few days and the rest at offsite condos so we will be able to plan two sets.  

JMO, but I like it!


----------



## splashmt

First time FP+er here....
If I go into MDE ahead of my 60 day FP+ mark, and put into the itinerary the parks I want to go to for each day of my trip.... will the computer see this automatically and direct me to those parks for me to choose my original FP selections?  Thanks much


----------



## mesaboy2

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> Well, I read the 1st post, and the very good stuff by Micah008 that Mesaboy2 referenced, but not all these other pages, so please forgive if this has been asked and answered many times.
> I cancelled a FP+ for TSMM on 12/17, because I am going to 5P Candlelight Processional, and didn't think I would get to DHS in time for the FP+.  I tried to just pick another experience, but it seemed dogmatic about making it be the same time, so I just cancelled it.  Now I don't know how to pick up another (a 3rd, I am keeping the other 2 I had).  It seems to only want me to lose or cancel the 2 I have and start over, or just have 2, and not get a third.
> Sorry this is so wordy and long.
> How do I add my third?
> Thank you Mesaboy2 for all your wonderful work on this.
> 
> Also, anyway to change parks?
> Friday the 19th, I set up FP+ for MK, but If I want to change it to EPCOT or AK, do I cancel them all and start over?  Thanks for your help.



Canceling one means you will have to cancel the other two if you want to do it yourself.  You could also call Disney IT if you want to re-add the third without canceling the first two.



PixieDustPrincessXO said:


> Just double checking, currently to get more FP day of after using your preselected 3 you HAVE to go to a kiosk in the park that the attraction you want is in?
> 
> Currently there is not a way to add more FP day of on your MDE app or on computer?



Kiosk only still for fourth FP and beyond.  Same-park only also, though there are reports of very helpful CMs at parks and resorts who might be able to schedule one at a different park.

(By the way, if I don't answer a poster's questions it's because I don't know the answer.  Hopefully someone will be along soon who knows.)


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Not sure if this will show up without a membership, but TP just added an app that tracks in real time which SDFP+ are available - encouraging, except for the A&E and SDMT:  http://touringplans.com/magic-kingdom/fastpass-availability

I also spent 30 min talking to a CM yesterday from Guest Relations.  She confirmed that they have separate pools for FP+ for onsite, offsite and same day.  That's why different people get different results I guess   She also said that things are still evolving and changing - wonder what that will look like?


----------



## My2Kidzmom

splashmt said:


> First time FP+er here....
> If I go into MDE ahead of my 60 day FP+ mark, and put into the itinerary the parks I want to go to for each day of my trip.... will the computer see this automatically and direct me to those parks for me to choose my original FP selections?  Thanks much



It didn't for me. I tried it too b/c I thought that would make sense but nope.


----------



## Sandy61

I went to MDE to see if everything is ok and I panicked when it said "63 days to go."  I thought I could make FP+ on October 27 if I am going to check in December 27.  When can I make FP+?


----------



## hcox31

Sandy61 said:


> I went to MDE to see if everything is ok and I panicked when it said "63 days to go."  I thought I could make FP+ on October 27 if I am going to check in December 27.  When can I make FP+?



It's 60 days from your trip, not two calendar months.  There's 31 days in October.


----------



## mesaboy2

Sandy61 said:


> I went to MDE to see if everything is ok and I panicked when it said "63 days to go."  I thought I could make FP+ on October 27 if I am going to check in December 27.  When can I make FP+?



Not all months have 30 days.  Count back 60 from your checkin date for the answer.


----------



## PixieDustPrincessXO

For the 3 preselected FP do they all have to be in the same park?


----------



## mesaboy2

PixieDustPrincessXO said:


> For the 3 preselected FP do they all have to be in the same park?



Yes, as mentioned in the first post.


----------



## kenly777

Waiting on midnight


----------



## gzmtlock

Just made our FP+ for Dec 26-Jan 2 trip.  Got on at midnight.  None of the NYE fireworks had FP+ options (including MK on the 30th).
Was able to get everything we wanted, at times we wanted.  Success!!

Thanks so much, mesaboy2, for this thread and all you do to maintain it!


----------



## kenly777

Thank you for all the great info mesaboy2! I was able to get everything that we wanted and actually understood what I was doing!   Question: was there a faster way to move on to the next day than having to go back to the beginning every time? Seemed like there should be but I couldn't find it.


----------



## Cluelyss

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> Well, I read the 1st post, and the very good stuff by Micah008 that Mesaboy2 referenced, but not all these other pages, so please forgive if this has been asked and answered many times. I cancelled a FP+ for TSMM on 12/17, because I am going to 5P Candlelight Processional, and didn't think I would get to DHS in time for the FP+.  I tried to just pick another experience, but it seemed dogmatic about making it be the same time, so I just cancelled it.  Now I don't know how to pick up another (a 3rd, I am keeping the other 2 I had).  It seems to only want me to lose or cancel the 2 I have and start over, or just have 2, and not get a third. Sorry this is so wordy and long. How do I add my third? Thank you Mesaboy2 for all your wonderful work on this.  Also, anyway to change parks? Friday the 19th, I set up FP+ for MK, but If I want to change it to EPCOT or AK, do I cancel them all and start over?  Thanks for your help.


FYI - even though the system says you must change to another attraction during the same time as your original FP+ was scheduled, that's not true. If you are searching in the app, it will put you into a similar time slot, if available, or whatever time of day is left. You can then go back and modify the time. If you are searching online, once you select the new attraction, you will get a drop down menu with all available times. As Mesaboy mentioned, once you cancel 1 FP, you have to cancel the other 2 to get the third back, or call Disney IT. 

To change parks, simply use the "make fast pass" option. You will then select your date, park, attractions just like you did originally. It will give you a warning that you already have FP+ selections made for that day, but won't cancel your originals until you confirm the new selections.


----------



## disneywithfive

Had some old tickets linked to my MDE account (had one day left on them.) Bought a single day ticket and linked it to the same MDE account (I know - stupid mistake.)  Now, I am to the point of being able to make fastpass reservations and realized I am not being required to pick which TICKET the fp+ are being attached to (just asks for the individual.)  Then I remembered reading something about having to "prioritize" tickets AFTER ???? we enter the first park???  

I should have written down the particulars but just thought I'd make a separate MDE account to avoid the aggravation and having to wait in line at guest services but just forgot until after I linked the second set of tickets.    

Can someone confirm the process to make this as smooth as possible?  Thanks!!!


----------



## mickey1968

I thought I would share this handy little webpage/app that calculates the date for 60 days out (or however many days out you input). 

http://www.timeanddate.com/date/dateadd.html


----------



## LuvEeyore

MesaBoy, thanks for this thread.  I am reading and trying to get ready for Nov 4 when I can begin making FP+ selections.  Wish the time was 500 am instead of MN or 100 am.  yes sorry I am bellyaching...I am a nurse who will be in the middle of a three day stretch of 12 hours shifts with call time added.  I hope I am able to set the alarm and get up get it done quickly and back to bed.

Here is a stupid question, How long should I allow to try to make my selections?  a travel party of three and most of our fastpasses will be for all three on the same ride.  We have 5 day park hoppers. 

Second question, if we are doing 2 parks in one day, should we schedule all fp+ selections for the 1st park or do standby for attractions at early park and then FP+ selections for second park at the earliest arrival time?

Thanks for the answers and sorry if this is a repeat.


----------



## mesaboy2

LuvEeyore said:


> MesaBoy, thanks for this thread.  I am reading and trying to get ready for Nov 4 when I can begin making FP+ selections.  Wish the time was 500 am instead of MN or 100 am.  yes sorry I am bellyaching...I am a nurse who will be in the middle of a three day stretch of 12 hours shifts with call time added.  I hope I am able to set the alarm and get up get it done quickly and back to bed.
> 
> Here is a stupid question,
> 
> 1.  How long should I allow to try to make my selections?  a travel party of three and most of our fastpasses will be for all three on the same ride.  We have 5 day park hoppers.
> 
> Second question,
> 
> 2.  if we are doing 2 parks in one day, should we schedule all fp+ selections for the 1st park or do standby for attractions at early park and then FP+ selections for second park at the earliest arrival time?
> 
> Thanks for the answers and sorry if this is a repeat.



1.  If you know what you want already for each day, I would figure maybe 10, 15 minutes?

2.  I recommend the second park.  Crowds tend to be heavier (and therefore lines longer and FPs more "valuable") in the afternoon.  Totally a personal decision though--there are advantages and disadvantages to both.


----------



## hart6066

Will they let you in 5 min before your window begins or up to 10 min after?  

Thanks!


----------



## mudman

My fast pass night was last night.
I need to make changes though and couldn't figure out for the life of me how to do it after a long day at midnight last night.

Unfortunately, I couldn't figure out how to get myself and my daughter doing separate fast passes on certain rides from my husband and son.
So I went ahead and booked us all on the same rides even though there is NO WAY I'm going on TOT!

How in the world do I now separate us two from those rides we don't want to do.  I was able to figure out how to cancel us but it won't let me rebook on another ride without canceling another ride I want to do.
I'm so confused!  

HELP!


----------



## cel_disney

mudman said:


> My fast pass night was last night. I need to make changes though and couldn't figure out for the life of me how to do it after a long day at midnight last night.  Unfortunately, I couldn't figure out how to get myself and my daughter doing separate fast passes on certain rides from my husband and son. So I went ahead and booked us all on the same rides even though there is NO WAY I'm going on TOT!  How in the world do I now separate us two from those rides we don't want to do.  I was able to figure out how to cancel us but it won't let me rebook on another ride without canceling another ride I want to do. I'm so confused!  HELP!



Do you have access to the App?  Its much easier to change individual people using the app.   You will be able to 'modify' and then select individual people to modify.

Also - I recommend watching a you tube video about it if you need some assistance.


----------



## mesaboy2

hart6066 said:


> Will they let you in 5 min before your window begins or up to 10 min after?  Thanks!



From the OP:



> 6.  FP+ return windows for non-show-type attractions are 60 minutes long. The MDX FP+ system allows a grace period of 5 minutes before and 15 minutes after the return window, but guests are advised against relying on the grace period. Castmembers (CMs) have the ability to override the system and deny entry during the grace period depending on the situation.


----------



## nogreenworld

reading this thread a lot (thanks mesaboy!), and i've found it pretty helpful.

my window will open late next month (going in january).  i keep reading about targeting A&E for the last day of your trip, but based on our park days and ADR's and whatnot, that's not really going to work out for us.

my question is, at the 60 day mark, is there really no hope of getting A&E FP+ for early in our week in a traditionally low volume time frame (end of january)?  

wondering if anyone on here has booked at a similarly low volume time (early september, etc)?

thanks,


----------



## mesaboy2

nogreenworld said:


> reading this thread a lot (thanks mesaboy!), and i've found it pretty helpful.
> 
> my window will open late next month (going in january).  i keep reading about targeting A&E for the last day of your trip, but based on our park days and ADR's and whatnot, that's not really going to work out for us.
> 
> my question is, at the 60 day mark, is there really no hope of getting A&E FP+ for early in our week in a traditionally low volume time frame (end of january)?
> 
> wondering if anyone on here has booked at a similarly low volume time (early september, etc)?
> 
> thanks,



I haven't been in the particular situation you're facing, but I wouldn't say there's "no hope".  I personally don't like your chances for A&E early in your stay, but it's not unheard of.  Good luck!


----------



## Angel Ariel

nogreenworld said:
			
		

> reading this thread a lot (thanks mesaboy!), and i've found it pretty helpful.
> 
> my window will open late next month (going in january).  i keep reading about targeting A&E for the last day of your trip, but based on our park days and ADR's and whatnot, that's not really going to work out for us.
> 
> my question is, at the 60 day mark, is there really no hope of getting A&E FP+ for early in our week in a traditionally low volume time frame (end of january)?
> 
> wondering if anyone on here has booked at a similarly low volume time (early september, etc)?
> 
> thanks,



We have a 4 day trip coming up over the winw and dine 1/2 marathon weekend.  We were not able to get A&E for any day of our trip at the 60 day mark.  I finally managed to find 2 at the 11 day mark yesterday for day 3 of our trip, thanks to the A&E Cancellation threads here.


----------



## lanie1138

nogreenworld said:


> reading this thread a lot (thanks mesaboy!), and i've found it pretty helpful.  my window will open late next month (going in january).  i keep reading about targeting A&E for the last day of your trip, but based on our park days and ADR's and whatnot, that's not really going to work out for us.  my question is, at the 60 day mark, is there really no hope of getting A&E FP+ for early in our week in a traditionally low volume time frame (end of january)?  wondering if anyone on here has booked at a similarly low volume time (early september, etc)?  thanks,



We are going over Christmas break and I found A&E for every day we were planning Magic Kingdom (same for 7 DMT). I was on the computer at 9pm PST (12EST), and because of this thread was done booking 10 days of FP+ in about 15 minutes. From what I read here your best luck is to be on at midnight. I booked our Magic Kingdom days first, then booked the other parks. Good luck!!!!!


----------



## doconeill

mickey1968 said:


> I thought I would share this handy little webpage/app that calculates the date for 60 days out (or however many days out you input).
> 
> http://www.timeanddate.com/date/dateadd.html



One of these days I'll add it to WDW Untangled...it's just a variant of the ADR calculator I've already got anyways.


----------



## Cluelyss

mesaboy2 said:


> I haven't been in the particular situation you're facing, but I wouldn't say there's "no hope".  I personally don't like your chances for A&E early in your stay, but it's not unheard of.  Good luck!


Definitely try, but keep checking if you don't get it at your 60-day mark. I ended up with A&E on day 2 of our trip after much, much stalking and about a month before our trip. The night of my FP scheduling they were not available before day 6 of my trip. Also, if you are looking to schedule early in your trip, searching for singles may yield the best results. Good luck!


----------



## cel_disney

nogreenworld said:


> reading this thread a lot (thanks mesaboy!), and i've found it pretty helpful.  my window will open late next month (going in january).  i keep reading about targeting A&E for the last day of your trip, but based on our park days and ADR's and whatnot, that's not really going to work out for us.  my question is, at the 60 day mark, is there really no hope of getting A&E FP+ for early in our week in a traditionally low volume time frame (end of january)?  wondering if anyone on here has booked at a similarly low volume time (early september, etc)?  thanks,



We went the end of September / first week of October - crowd level 3 days.    We could only get them for our 60+7 day.


----------



## mum of two pirates

for the 11 days we are there?


----------



## hcox31

We have a party of 5 which includes an infant under 2. When doing my selections should I search for 4 or 5 FP? 

I know with ADRS we had to include DD so we have a table for 5.  Not sure if FP works the same.


----------



## siskaren

hcox31 said:


> We have a party of 5 which includes an infant under 2. When doing my selections should I search for 4 or 5 FP?
> 
> I know with ADRS we had to include DD so we have a table for 5.  Not sure if FP works the same.



You only need 4 FPs because a child under the age of three doesn't get a ticket and therefore doesn't have anything to link a FP to. You do have to include everyone for an ADR though because of occupancy regulations.


----------



## doconeill

mum of two pirates said:


> for the 11 days we are there?



Hmm...I thought they had started releasing event-attraction FP+ at the normal window - they had been doing it closer to two weeks when they started. Maybe they just aren't loaded in yet? I'd keep checking. Seems unlikely that they'd be gone if you are at your 60 day window - but then again, we're talking about the double holiday week...


----------



## delgrec

Booked fast passes last night at midnight (so 10/28).  Got everything we wanted.  Checked again this morning to make a change and saw that A&E was still available for after 6:00.  We weren't interested in them but was surprised to see they were still available.  MK is the second (and last) day of our short trip (12/29).


----------



## mudman

cel_disney said:


> *Do you have access to the App?  Its much easier to change individual people using the app.   You will be able to 'modify' and then select individual people to modify.*
> Also - I recommend watching a you tube video about it if you need some assistance.



BEST advice yet!  Thank you soooooo much. Worked like a charm.


----------



## ozliz

I have read the first few pages of the thread but not all 1200 posts - sorry not that much time nor fast enough internet. 

What I want to know is with the 60 day window, does MDE then only let you book FP+ for the number of ticket days or nights booked after that?

 I have 2 nights booked pre cruise when I will not be using my park tickets (I assume that they will automatically be linked to the MB but that the 14 day expiry will not start if I don't enter a park). After the 7 night cruise there is an 8 night park stay (which is why I cannot use the tickets before the cruise without them expiring before the end of the stay- AP and no expiration not worth extra $). Can I start booking FP+ for my days after the cruise based on the 60 day window for the pre-cruise stay or will the split in my stay prevent this?


----------



## doconeill

ozliz said:


> I have read the first few pages of the thread but not all 1200 posts - sorry not that much time nor fast enough internet.
> 
> What I want to know is with the 60 day window, does MDE then only let you book FP+ for the number of ticket days or nights booked after that?
> 
> I have 2 nights booked pre cruise when I will not be using my park tickets (I assume that they will automatically be linked to the MB but that the 14 day expiry will not start if I don't enter a park). After the 7 night cruise there is an 8 night park stay (which is why I cannot use the tickets before the cruise without them expiring before the end of the stay- AP and no expiration not worth extra $). Can I start booking FP+ for my days after the cruise based on the 60 day window for the pre-cruise stay or will the split in my stay prevent this?



At 60 days from check-in your pre-cruise stay, you would only be able to book the three days of that stay. Thereafter, you can book 60 days out of any day in question (until you reach your actual check-in date). That does you no good while you are on the cruise though. 

When you reach 60 days from check-in of your post-cruise stay, you would then be able to book for the length of THAT stay.

Each reservation is separate.


----------



## kerplop

This is probably a really dumb and "duh" question, but if you're staying off-site can you only book one day at a time? Like today I could book 30 days out and I have to wait until tomorrow to book the next day's FP?


----------



## ozliz

doconeill said:


> At 60 days from check-in your pre-cruise stay, you would only be able to book the three days of that stay. Thereafter, you can book 60 days out of any day in question (until you reach your actual check-in date). That does you no good while you are on the cruise though.  When you reach 60 days from check-in of your post-cruise stay, you would then be able to book for the length of THAT stay.  Each reservation is separate.



Thanks. I assumed that would be the case but did see some references to being allowed to book FP for a certain number of days after check in and talk of throwaway rooms etc so just got a bit jumbled and figured it was worth checking with the people who know the real tricks.


----------



## mesaboy2

kerplop said:


> This is probably a really dumb and "duh" question, but if you're staying off-site can you only book one day at a time? Like today I could book 30 days out and I have to wait until tomorrow to book the next day's FP?



One day at a time, as noted in the first post.


----------



## disneyhorselover

So last time I had to book I miscounted my 60 day window so can someone confirm this for me?  If I am checking in on January 7th, I can make FP reservations starting at midnight on November 8th, right?  
And it doesn't matter that we are not going to a park until Jan 8th?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## doconeill

disneyhorselover said:


> So last time I had to book I miscounted my 60 day window so can someone confirm this for me?  If I am checking in on January 7th, I can make FP reservations starting at midnight on November 8th, right?
> And it doesn't matter that we are not going to a park until Jan 8th?
> 
> Thanks for any help!



Yes, your 60+X day window opens on November 8th.


----------



## acwsmom

I've read the beginning of the thread and skimmed over some of the other questions/answers, but haven't had any luck finding an answer to my problem yet. My DD is going in March during Spring Break for a school band trip. We're going to go at the same time, but staying separately from them. She'll be with the band until Wednesday, when they leave to return home. At that point, we're going to pick her up at her resort and she'll spend the rest of the week with us. 

So I know how to do the FP+ for DH, DS and I until Wednesday. But how do we add DD as of Thursday? Since her tickets for the band trip aren't upgradeable, we have to buy 3-day passes for her to finish out the week for us. She will have a MB from the band trip. So how do I need to set it up where her new tickets are linked to her MB from the band trip and then fix it so that she can get FP+ with us for the last three days?  

TIA!!


----------



## PixieDustPrincessXO

Question- I have an 8 day park hopper ticket. I am staying off site the first 2 days of my vacation (Jan 3 and 4) then checking in to Pop Century on Jan 5-Jan 11. We will not go to the parks on the 11th. So that makes 2 days of tickets when staying offsite and 6 days of tickets staying on site. 

What will happen for me with my two days of tickets to use offsite in regards to FP+? My window for 60 days of my stay is November 5 to preselect. Can I preselect FP for the two other days? When would that become available?


----------



## kcpinwdw

PixieDustPrincessXO said:


> Question- I have an 8 day park hopper ticket. I am staying off site the first 2 days of my vacation (Jan 3 and 4) then checking in to Pop Century on Jan 5-Jan 11. We will not go to the parks on the 11th. So that makes 2 days of tickets when staying offsite and 6 days of tickets staying on site.  What will happen for me with my two days of tickets to use offsite in regards to FP+? My window for 60 days of my stay is November 5 to preselect. Can I preselect FP for the two other days? When would that become available?



When I did this a couple weeks ago I could book any earlier day when the 60 day window opened...  So for my night of dec 7th I booked FPs for the 6th,7th, and 8th.   I think you will get to book the earlier days 60 days before your check in day.


----------



## PEC

I have always and still belive this is the best thread on this forum.  I do believe though that the Parades at MK, Wishes, and Illuminations deserve at least an asterisks.  Looking in the future, their distribution goes as fast if not faster than anything else.  I brlieve I am like you and would not get a FP for them, but clearly their is a decent amount of visitors that would.  I would not want somebody to think they are low priority and would be easy to get as a 4th or 5th FP and find out they needed to get one well in advance.  The asterisks could just explain this fact.


----------



## mesaboy2

PEC said:


> I have always and still belive this is the best thread on this forum.  I do believe though that the Parades at MK, Wishes, and Illuminations deserve at least an asterisks.  Looking in the future, their distribution goes as fast if not faster than anything else.  I brlieve I am like you and would not get a FP for them, but clearly their is a decent amount of visitors that would.  I would not want somebody to think they are low priority and would be easy to get as a 4th or 5th FP and find out they needed to get one well in advance.  The asterisks could just explain this fact.



I address their relative lack of availability in the first post.  Based on the criteria I explained in it (which is not how fast they disappear but how much time is saved), they remain mid- to low-priorities in my opinion.

I do appreciate your feedback though!


----------



## PEC

mesaboy2 said:


> I address their relative lack of availability in the first post.  Based on the criteria I explained in it (how much time is saved), they remain mid- to low-priorities in my opinion.



Got it. Yep from a time saving perspective they don't really save much if any at all.  I was even surprised to see how quick distribution goes, but I also don't like to tell people how to vacation so to each their own.


----------



## mesaboy2

PEC said:


> Got it. Yep from a time saving perspective they don't really save much if any at all.  I was even surprised to see how quick distribution goes, but I also don't like to tell people how to vacation so to each their own.



I try to stress in the post that I mean the list to be as objective as possible and that it can't possibly address everyone's particular goals.  I based it on saving time since, you know, "fast" is in the name.


----------



## Mommyof2Boos

acwsmom said:


> I've read the beginning of the thread and skimmed over some of the other questions/answers, but haven't had any luck finding an answer to my problem yet. My DD is going in March during Spring Break for a school band trip. We're going to go at the same time, but staying separately from them. She'll be with the band until Wednesday, when they leave to return home. At that point, we're going to pick her up at her resort and she'll spend the rest of the week with us.
> 
> So I know how to do the FP+ for DH, DS and I until Wednesday. But how do we add DD as of Thursday? Since her tickets for the band trip aren't upgradeable, we have to buy 3-day passes for her to finish out the week for us. She will have a MB from the band trip. So how do I need to set it up where her new tickets are linked to her MB from the band trip and then fix it so that she can get FP+ with us for the last three days?
> 
> TIA!!



Is it possible to ask her band teacher for her ticket number so you can link both to the MDX site/app? That way her 60 window will open at the same time as yours, and her MB will have both tickets on it.

Then when doing FP+ just make sure you do not include her in the first few days you will be there.  After that make sure you do include her.  It may be easier to do this in the app from what I have seen/read on here.


----------



## acwsmom

Mommyof2Boos said:


> Is it possible to ask her band teacher for her ticket number so you can link both to the MDX site/app? That way her 60 window will open at the same time as yours, and her MB will have both tickets on it.
> 
> Then when doing FP+ just make sure you do not include her in the first few days you will be there.  After that make sure you do include her.  It may be easier to do this in the app from what I have seen/read on here.



I can ask but I'm guessing they won't know the numbers. They have over 100 kids going (one reason I'm staying at different resort from them  ) so I'm not sure how they'll have all that sorted out. But it's worth asking if that will work! Honestly, we hadn't planned on buying her 3-day pass until we got down there but if it will help us figure out the FP+ mess, then it would be worth purchasing now.


----------



## Mommyof2Boos

acwsmom said:


> I can ask but I'm guessing they won't know the numbers. They have over 100 kids going (one reason I'm staying at different resort from them  ) so I'm not sure how they'll have all that sorted out. But it's worth asking if that will work! Honestly, we hadn't planned on buying her 3-day pass until we got down there but if it will help us figure out the FP+ mess, then it would be worth purchasing now.




My mom was in the same situation and goes to WDW quite often she said (I talked to her after I posted my original suggestion): 

If she is staying at a resort with you she should get a MB as well for the hotel stay, then you can buy her 3 day pass and link it to her MDE profile that will be linked to her MB that is for the resort you are staying at with her.  That would be the least headache. 

She asked the band teacher for ticket info and they did not have it, plus she figured because it was a large group trip she couldn't link the ticket to MDE anyway.  She just bought the extra days beforehand and linked them.  Then my brother's window for FP+ opened at the same time as hers and they had no issues... He just had two MB's so he is going to leave his Band Trip one with his teacher so he doesn't mix them up when my mom goes to retrieve him.


----------



## acwsmom

Mommyof2Boos said:


> My mom was in the same situation and goes to WDW quite often she said (I talked to her after I posted my original suggestion):
> 
> If she is staying at a resort with you she should get a MB as well for the hotel stay, then you can buy her 3 day pass and link it to her MDE profile that will be linked to her MB that is for the resort you are staying at with her.  That would be the least headache.
> 
> She asked the band teacher for ticket info and they did not have it, plus she figured because it was a large group trip she couldn't link the ticket to MDE anyway.  She just bought the extra days beforehand and linked them.  Then my brother's window for FP+ opened at the same time as hers and they had no issues... He just had two MB's so he is going to leave his Band Trip one with his teacher so he doesn't mix them up when my mom goes to retrieve him.



That makes sense and actually sounds like a great plan. We'll give it a shot. Thanks for your help!


----------



## SCDisneyfanatic

mesaboy (or whomever has knowledge), 

I have a question concerning the booking windows for FP+.  I read your post, but this is a bit of a unique issue.  I purchased 4-Day Hoppers from Shades of Green (Military Special Ticket).  I have the ticket numbers and can book my FP+ starting on 14 Nov (we check in on 13 Dec and first park day will be 14 Dec). The tickets do not require going to parks on consecutive days.  Our other park days are 17, 18, and 19 Dec.  Since it falls in that 7-day window, can we book FP+ for all 4 days I listed, or do we need to book each day as it becomes the new 30-day window?

I really aprpeciate your help.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## doconeill

SCDisneyfanatic said:


> mesaboy (or whomever has knowledge),
> 
> I have a question concerning the booking windows for FP+.  I read your post, but this is a bit of a unique issue.  I purchased 4-Day Hoppers from Shades of Green (Military Special Ticket).  I have the ticket numbers and can book my FP+ starting on 14 Nov (we check in on 13 Dec and first park day will be 14 Dec). The tickets do not require going to parks on consecutive days.  Our other park days are 17, 18, and 19 Dec.  Since it falls in that 7-day window, can we book FP+ for all 4 days I listed, or do we need to book each day as it becomes the new 30-day window?
> 
> I really aprpeciate your help.  Thanks in advance.



I do not believe SoG counts as being on-site for FP+ access. This means you only get a 30 day window from the day in question you wish to get FP+ - Disney would not have knowledge of the reservation and therefore wouldn't know when your check-in date is or the length of the reservation to provide anything more.


----------



## mesaboy2

doconeill said:


> I do not believe SoG counts as being on-site for FP+ access. This means you only get a 30 day window from the day in question you wish to get FP+ - Disney would not have knowledge of the reservation and therefore wouldn't know when your check-in date is or the length of the reservation to provide anything more.



My understanding as well.


----------



## SCDisneyfanatic

That's what I was thinking would be the case, but wanted to ask the experts.  Bottom Line: I'll have to stay up for 4 nights instead of 1 to get my fast passes done.  Thanks for the words!


----------



## mesaboy2

First post updated to incorporate January refurbs.


----------



## Mommyof2Boos

acwsmom said:


> That makes sense and actually sounds like a great plan. We'll give it a shot. Thanks for your help!



No problem!  Have fun!!


----------



## bartleyosu

Help, in a panic. We are going to Disney after Christmas with my parents. We are staying at Sarasota Springs and they are booked at all stars. I made our fast pass and was lucky enough to get what we wanted.  Today they informed me they are going to stay at their condo now that became available. Is disney going to cancel all 6 of our fast pass when they cancel their room?  Or just theirs? Either way I will never get all 6 of us together only 30 days out.  Advice?


----------



## cel_disney

bartleyosu said:


> Help, in a panic. We are going to Disney after Christmas with my parents. We are staying at Sarasota Springs and they are booked at all stars. I made our fast pass and was lucky enough to get what we wanted.  Today they informed me they are going to stay at their condo now that became available. Is disney going to cancel all 6 of our fast pass when they cancel their room?  Or just theirs? Either way I will never get all 6 of us together only 30 days out.  Advice?



Do they have a room only reservation?  If so, you could cancel inside the 30 day mark and possibly keep or recover the FP right after it's cancelled?    Alternatively - any chance you are in a 2bdrm at SSR and can add them to your room?


----------



## doconeill

bartleyosu said:


> Help, in a panic. We are going to Disney after Christmas with my parents. We are staying at Sarasota Springs and they are booked at all stars. I made our fast pass and was lucky enough to get what we wanted.  Today they informed me they are going to stay at their condo now that became available. Is disney going to cancel all 6 of our fast pass when they cancel their room?  Or just theirs? Either way I will never get all 6 of us together only 30 days out.  Advice?



My experience is that they will not cancel ANY FP+ due to changes in reservation status, etc. What you may not be able to do is alter their FP+ until they are 30 days out (within their window now that they do not have a reservation), but what is already booked will remain.

Of course, that could change.


----------



## LadyLove

Please excuse me if this is answered elsewhere or simply a ridiculous question  > I am curious what the likelihood might be of getting a same day FP+ for Illuminations viewing *after* we use our 3 FP+ reservations early in the day >> This is on a day predicated to be "low crowd" according to touring plans (3/10) + there's 3 of us, if that matters at all >>>

Many Thanks for any insight or thoughts!*


----------



## Cluelyss

LadyLove said:


> Please excuse me if this is answered elsewhere or simply a ridiculous question  > I am curious what the likelihood might be of getting a same day FP+ for Illuminations viewing *after* we use our 3 FP+ reservations early in the day >> This is on a day predicated to be "low crowd" according to touring plans (3/10) + there's 3 of us, if that matters at all >>>  Many Thanks for any insight or thoughts!*


I wouldn't count on it, most parade/firework FPs go pretty quickly. When we were at Epcot last month, there were no tier 1 FPs available when I tried to schedule my 4th around 2 pm. This was on a level 5 day, however, but I suspect it's the same most days.


----------



## LadyLove

Cluelyss said:


> I wouldn't count on it, most parade/firework FPs go pretty quickly. When we were at Epcot last month, there were no tier 1 FPs available when I tried to schedule my 4th around 2 pm. This was on a level 5 day, however, but I suspect it's the same most days.



 (( thank you ))


----------



## bartleyosu

cel_disney said:


> Do they have a room only reservation?  If so, you could cancel inside the 30 day mark and possibly keep or recover the FP right after it's cancelled?    Alternatively - any chance you are in a 2bdrm at SSR and can add them to your room?



I wish 2br, it is studio.  I thought they had to cancel before 45 days out.  Thank you for responses, I just assumed they would cancel fastpass when room res cancelled.  Wow, big relief.


----------



## bartleyosu

I was pleasantly surprised that we were able to get all of our first choices for fastpass+ since it is the week after Christmas.

We choose MK: Seven dwarfs, Splash Mt, Space mt
Epcot NYE  Soaring, Mission Space, Spaceship earth
HS  Toy Story, Tower, Frozen Sing (even though my boys are 19 and 22, lol)


----------



## Cluelyss

bartleyosu said:


> I wish 2br, it is studio.  I thought they had to cancel before 45 days out.  Thank you for responses, I just assumed they would cancel fastpass when room res cancelled.  Wow, big relief.


FPs are tied to the individual, do yours should be fine regardless.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

I have a question: My SIL decided to go to WDW with us and take my other SIL, so I find myself scrambling to find reservations for things I've had for months (dining, and to a lesser extent, fps)
They are staying offsite, so I have been going in every night to MDE and trying to duplicate or get fps within our window. I have been able to get most things within a 30 minute window from the original, but I decided I'd have better luck splitting them off and seeing how close I can get them as singles. For instance, I have a fp ressie for Story Time with Belle.
Our original time was 1:15 - 2:15. I got one SIL in at 1:05 - 2:05 - not bad, a 10 minute window. The other SIL I got in at 1:50 - 2:50, which then gives us a 15 minute window, with us all going in at 1:50 and having to rush to our next fp destination.
So, I check multiple times daily trying to get better times. I target the 1:50 reservation first, since that's the one that's the least desirable time. It says the availability is something like (just a for instance) 10:45 - 11:45, then it skips to 3:00 - 4:00 which will not work. When I go in and try to change my other SIL, though, it offers me 1:20 - 2:20. If I go back to the 1:50 ressie, the 1:20 time is not there. Why is that? Why will it offer me the better time for one and not the other? Also, I find that if I change the experience to another event, then switch back to the original event, I often get better times that work for me. What's going on with that? I'm especially curious as to why it offers a good time for 1 SIL and not the other.


----------



## Cluelyss

Mambo Junkie said:


> I have a question: My SIL decided to go to WDW with us and take my other SIL, so I find myself scrambling to find reservations for things I've had for months (dining, and to a lesser extent, fps) They are staying offsite, so I have been going in every night to MDE and trying to duplicate or get fps within our window. I have been able to get most things within a 30 minute window from the original, but I decided I'd have better luck splitting them off and seeing how close I can get them as singles. For instance, I have a fp ressie for Story Time with Belle. Our original time was 1:15 - 2:15. I got one SIL in at 1:05 - 2:05 - not bad, a 10 minute window. The other SIL I got in at 1:50 - 2:50, which then gives us a 15 minute window, with us all going in at 1:50 and having to rush to our next fp destination. So, I check multiple times daily trying to get better times. I target the 1:50 reservation first, since that's the one that's the least desirable time. It says the availability is something like (just a for instance) 10:45 - 11:45, then it skips to 3:00 - 4:00 which will not work. When I go in and try to change my other SIL, though, it offers me 1:20 - 2:20. If I go back to the 1:50 ressie, the 1:20 time is not there. Why is that? Why will it offer me the better time for one and not the other? Also, I find that if I change the experience to another event, then switch back to the original event, I often get better times that work for me. What's going on with that? I'm especially curious as to why it offers a good time for 1 SIL and not the other.


I had that happen to me all the time in the app, and I don't know why. If you have the FPs split already, try using the website. I found it to be much more reliable. Good luck!


----------



## Mambo Junkie

One more question about the copy feature. I have hit a snag in my planning due to the fact that this particular day I have FoF Parade, A&E M&G, and 7DMT booked for our party. Of course, there are no fps for those events at this time. (I am trying to add 2 latecomers to my plans)
First, if I try to copy, will one magically show up?
Second, and I know Mesaboy has expressed concern about this, is there a chance that if I try to copy what I already have to my SILs, will there be a chance I'll lose what I have?
Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

Mambo Junkie said:


> One more question about the copy feature. I have hit a snag in my planning due to the fact that this particular day I have FoF Parade, A&E M&G, and 7DMT booked for our party. Of course, there are no fps for those events at this time. (I am trying to add 2 latecomers to my plans) First, if I try to copy, will one magically show up? Second, and I know Mesaboy has expressed concern about this, is there a chance that if I try to copy what I already have to my SILs, will there be a chance I'll lose what I have? Thanks!


You won't be able to copy if there are no available FPs. And yes, I have read reports of losing your original FPs if you try to copy and nothing is available, particularly when done via the app. Your best bet would be to search for singles - and the website seems to be the most consistent at this time. Good luck!!!


----------



## ozliz

Thanks. Maybe since we were in the med on the magic they didn't do the late pirate buffet. I always do second/late dining but the med was very late (another story/grumble) so many people may have ended up walking directly from dinner if they did it.


----------



## mcurrence

Hi everyone!  My apologies if this has been already asked...we'll be going to the MNSSHP this year and plan to be there at 4.  I know we can't reserve any fast passes with the party ticket but is it still possible (like in the old days) to go to a kiosk between 4-7 and reserve a FP before 7?
Thanks!!!


----------



## mesaboy2

mcurrence said:


> Hi everyone!  My apologies if this has been already asked...we'll be going to the MNSSHP this year and plan to be there at 4.  I know we can't reserve any fast passes with the party ticket but is it still possible (like in the old days) to go to a kiosk between 4-7 and reserve a FP before 7? Thanks!!!



Yes.  This is addressed in the first post.


----------



## Cluelyss

mcurrence said:


> Hi everyone!  My apologies if this has been already asked...we'll be going to the MNSSHP this year and plan to be there at 4.  I know we can't reserve any fast passes with the party ticket but is it still possible (like in the old days) to go to a kiosk between 4-7 and reserve a FP before 7? Thanks!!!


You are able to reserve with your party ticket between 4 and 7 so long as you don't have FPs scheduled for another park that morning. If so, then yes, you will need to scheduled at a kiosk once you arrive at MK.


----------



## ozliz

ozliz said:


> Thanks. Maybe since we were in the med on the magic they didn't do the late pirate buffet. I always do second/late dining but the med was very late (another story/grumble) so many people may have ended up walking directly from dinner if they did it.



Oops sorry. Hit reply on the wrong forum. Pls delete this post as I will repost in the right place.


----------



## eeyoreland

Maybe I misunderstood something so looking for some help. This is the scenario. DD and her family arrive January 2. We arrive January 4 with a room only the first night and then package kicks in January 5. We are at WDW all together January 5, 6, and 7. DD made her FP selections this morning. I was of the understanding that she would be able to make FPs for all of us the three days we coincide, but that does not appear to be the case because we do not have valid park admission. I get that our FP window has not opened yet. If this is the way it is, fine.  But if its a matter of us doing something wrong, Id like help.


----------



## Cluelyss

eeyoreland said:


> Maybe I misunderstood something so looking for some help. This is the scenario. DD and her family arrive January 2. We arrive January 4 with a room only the first night and then package kicks in January 5. We are at WDW all together January 5, 6, and 7. DD made her FP selections this morning. I was of the understanding that she would be able to make FPs for all of us the three days we coincide, but that does not appear to be the case because we do not have valid park admission. I get that our FP window has not opened yet. If this is the way it is, fine.  But if it&#146;s a matter of us doing something wrong, I&#146;d like help.


Your window will not open until 60 days prior to your check in date. At which time either you or DD can make the reservations....but your window will not open at the same time hers does just because you are "linked" in MDX. Hope that makes sense?


----------



## mesaboy2

eeyoreland said:


> Maybe I misunderstood something so looking for some help. This is the scenario. DD and her family arrive January 2. We arrive January 4 with a room only the first night and then package kicks in January 5. We are at WDW all together January 5, 6, and 7. DD made her FP selections this morning. I was of the understanding that she would be able to make FPs for all of us the three days we coincide, but that does not appear to be the case because *we do not have valid park admission*. I get that our FP window has not opened yet. If this is the way it is, fine.  But if its a matter of us doing something wrong, Id like help.



This is likely why.  FPs can only be prebooked for those with valid park admission.


----------



## eeyoreland

Thanks for the responses. Makes sense. Just could have swore I read otherwise.


----------



## doconeill

eeyoreland said:


> Maybe I misunderstood something so looking for some help. This is the scenario. DD and her family arrive January 2. We arrive January 4 with a room only the first night and then package kicks in January 5. We are at WDW all together January 5, 6, and 7. DD made her FP selections this morning. I was of the understanding that she would be able to make FPs for all of us the three days we coincide, but that does not appear to be the case because we do not have valid park admission. I get that our FP window has not opened yet. If this is the way it is, fine.  But if its a matter of us doing something wrong, Id like help.





mesaboy2 said:


> This is likely why.  FPs can only be prebooked for those with valid park admission.





eeyoreland said:


> Thanks for the responses. Makes sense. Just could have swore I read otherwise.



I'm actually a little confused. You say a "package" kicks in on January 5th. This usually means a room+tickets package. Are you on that reservation? If so, you should have valid park admission. Booking FP+ under that ticket is possible for days even prior to that reservation, as long as it is within the window. If you have a proper reservation on January 4th, then your 60 day window opens _tomorrow_.


----------



## siskaren

doconeill said:


> If you have a proper reservation on January 4th, then your 60 day window opens _tomorrow_.



November 5th is the 60 day mark for a reservation starting January 4th.


----------



## doconeill

siskaren said:
			
		

> November 5th is the 60 day mark for a reservation starting January 4th.



Oops yes...my brain thought today was the 5th...long weekend


----------



## eeyoreland

doconeill said:


> I'm actually a little confused. You say a "package" kicks in on January 5th. This usually means a room+tickets package. Are you on that reservation? If so, you should have valid park admission. Booking FP+ under that ticket is possible for days even prior to that reservation, as long as it is within the window. If you have a proper reservation on January 4th, then your 60 day window opens _tomorrow_.



I understand what you're saying. It goes back to my daughter arriving several days before us and all of us being linked. I thought I read several pages back that someone reported to have been in a situation similar to mine and their other party was able to book FPs for the entire group even though that one particular party didn't arrive until almost a week later. 

I'm really quite over it, but didn't want to be rude and not respond. My window opens Thursday so I'll be making the rest of our FPs then.


----------



## Sherrkel

Hi eeyoreland,
I have also been researching this as well; the ability to book FP+ (when my 60 day window opens) for members of my family who arrive later than me with their own rooms/package reservations.
Here is one thread I've been tracking.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=52572808#post52572808
Good luck to us!
Please report back how it works out for you.


----------



## ksueboo

How do people who don't follow the Disboards figure anything out?  Haha, I can't imagine trying to plan a Disney trip without all this help! 

My FP+ 60 day window opens in a few days.  
My Disney Experience has my DH and I for 3 day tickets.  It also shows I have added a friend to the family and friends list as she and her husband are arriving the same day as us. Her name shows up under tickets and passes in MDE. We would like to make FP+ choices for Epcot 1 day of the trip together. 

-On midnight when my window opens I know it will magically show me, my DH, and my friend, but what about her husband?  Is he automatically included in her ticket availability since she reserved a package for 2?

-Would it be better for her and I to simultaneously log in to our respective accounts and try for FP+ picks that are the same for that Epcot day?  (Obviously we will need to separately be on the accounts anyway as we have other park days to plan.)


----------



## nogreenworld

ksueboo said:


> How do people who don't follow the Disboards figure anything out?  Haha, I can't imagine trying to plan a Disney trip without all this help!
> 
> My FP+ 60 day window opens in a few days.
> My Disney Experience has my DH and I for 3 day tickets.  It also shows I have added a friend to the family and friends list as she and her husband are arriving the same day as us. Her name shows up under tickets and passes in MDE. We would like to make FP+ choices for Epcot 1 day of the trip together.
> 
> -On midnight when my window opens I know it will magically show me, my DH, and my friend, but what about her husband?  Is he automatically included in her ticket availability since she reserved a package for 2?
> 
> -Would it be better for her and I to simultaneously log in to our respective accounts and try for FP+ picks that are the same for that Epcot day?  (Obviously we will need to separately be on the accounts anyway as we have other park days to plan.)



i've been planning for a similar scenario, and while my window hasn't opened yet, i'm pretty sure you need her husband to show up in advance, too.  he needs a profile in her MDE account, and it needs to be shared with you.

then you can log in and do it for everyone.  if he doesn't show up in your MDE ahead of time, then i would plan on simultaneous logins.


----------



## eeyoreland

Sherrkel said:


> Hi eeyoreland,
> I have also been researching this as well; the ability to book FP+ (when my 60 day window opens) for members of my family who arrive later than me with their own rooms/package reservations.
> Here is one thread I've been tracking.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=52572808#post52572808
> Good luck to us!
> Please report back how it works out for you.



Thanks. I just commented over there. I see the OP over there never commented as to whether or not it worked.


----------



## Islamom

Thank you for your help! With your suggestions,I was able to get the Fast Pass +s that I really wanted!


----------



## Punchy

We booked our FPs for our 12-night trip last night.

Staying up to midnight was agonizing with the recent daylight savings time. At about 11:45 I clicked on the FastPass button and a message came up telling me FP would be ready on Nov. 6. Oh no! 

Our first day at the park is a room-only booking, with the rest of the stay an 11-day Stay, Dine, Play package. So I thought maybe that was why it wouldn't let me book before the 6th. I was so bummed, but lo and behold, at midnight the button opened up and I got in, one day early! I was able to get every FP we wanted, including 7DMT. I saw plenty of A&Es as well.

Phew! It feels so good to have that sorted.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Okay, I just noticed something in MDE and I want to be sure we are all connected for the big FP+ day.  We have 4 adults and 2 kids on our reservation.  Our login is in DH's name.  So the list in Friends and Family has DS and DDIL  and both grandsons plus myself.  Under every name except mine, it says "you manage this account".  on mine, it says, " Tammie has a Disney account."  but next to my name it says "Tammie can view your shared plans.

Tammie can view and purchase your PhotoPass photos."    

Next to DS and DDIL it shows that we have sent an email invitation.

Is there anything we need to be doing, or will I  be able to sign in under DH and book all 6 FP+ without anything else happening besides ticket link?


----------



## SCDisneyfanatic

mesaboy2, (or any knowledgable WDW Fan)

Here's my situation...I'd like your opinion on how to work this.  We will be staying at Shades of Green 13-20 Dec.  Since it's not considered an on-sight hotel, we have to wait until 30 days out to secure FP+ reservations.  Issue is that we are a party of 10 (all adults, so A & E and rides popular with children are not an issue).  How difficult is it to do a FP+ for that many adults? We don't care if they are later in the day.  Would it be easier to split that into 2 groups of 5 and try to get overlapping times?  How much time do they usually overlap?  In other words, what would our actual window be?  Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cluelyss

Punchy said:


> We booked our FPs for our 12-night trip last night.  Staying up to midnight was agonizing with the recent daylight savings time. At about 11:45 I clicked on the FastPass button and a message came up telling me FP would be ready on Nov. 6. Oh no!  Our first day at the park is a room-only booking, with the rest of the stay an 11-day Stay, Dine, Play package. So I thought maybe that was why it wouldn't let me book before the 6th. I was so bummed, but lo and behold, at midnight the button opened up and I got in, one day early! I was able to get every FP we wanted, including 7DMT. I saw plenty of A&Es as well.  Phew! It feels so good to have that sorted.


The midnight open window starts at 12 am on the date that shows in MDX (or midnight the day before, depending on how you want to look at it). So yours did open right on time (though at 11:45 you would have still been locked out, as you reported. It opens at 12:00 exactly). Glad you were successful!


----------



## StormyCA

Hi all!!  Thanks to MesaBoy for this thread.

I have a question about the MDX phone app.  My trip isn't until April 2015.  I've been able to do my ADRs & all went well, they're showing on the app.  However, when I look at the FP+ 'choose my party' screen it says 'needs park admission' for DH and I.  We have a resort package booked, so obviously already have park admission.  When I tried to 'link' our reservation number to MDX on the 'link tickets and passes' screen it tells me that our reservation number is already linked to an account & to call Disney.

Is this because we're not withiin our 60 day FP+ window?  Because we haven't make the final payment on our package yet?  Do I need to call Disney or am I just panicking too soon?


----------



## Cluelyss

StormyCA said:


> Hi all!!  Thanks to MesaBoy for this thread.  I have a question about the MDX phone app.  My trip isn't until April 2015.  I've been able to do my ADRs & all went well, they're showing on the app.  However, when I look at the FP+ 'choose my party' screen it says 'needs park admission' for DH and I.  We have a resort package booked, so obviously already have park admission.  When I tried to 'link' our reservation number to MDX on the 'link tickets and passes' screen it tells me that our reservation number is already linked to an account & to call Disney.  Is this because we're not withiin our 60 day FP+ window?  Because we haven't make the final payment on our package yet?  Do I need to call Disney or am I just panicking too soon?


This is simply because you are not within your window yet. No need to panic, everything will "magically" appear at your 60-day mark.


----------



## ericar

Hi
When my date comes to do Fastpasses, can I do them for the whole trip or
do I have to do 1 day at a time?

Eric


----------



## Cluelyss

ericar said:


> Hi When my date comes to do Fastpasses, can I do them for the whole trip or do I have to do 1 day at a time?  Eric


If you have an onsite reservation, you can do them all at the 60-day mark. If you are off site, you must do them one at a time, 30 days in advance.


----------



## StormyCA

Thanks Cluelyss!  I can breathe again!!!


----------



## Rock Strongo

Anybody else having problems seeing their fastpasses in the MDE app?


----------



## Punchy

Thanks Cluelyss, I wasn't very clear: I was booking on the evening of Nov. 4 (so midnight began the first hour of Nov. 5), however DME was telling me I couldn't book until Nov. 6.


----------



## francie

hi, hopefully someone can answer my question.  i decided to upgrade my 5 day ticket to an annual pass when i arrive at epcot this coming monday.  i just re alized that all my fast passes (and my husband's and daughter's) are linked to our 5 day tickets on my disney experience.  my husband and daughter are keeping their 5 day passes, so i don't think their fast passes will be affected, but what will happen to mine.  will they automatically transfer to my AP?  will guest services at the park transfer them when i buy the AP, or will i have to go into my MDE account and change my ticket?  any help would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## Planogirl

bump....


----------



## doconeill

Planogirl said:


> bump....



There's something funny about bumping the number 1 thread on the DISboards for the past several months...


----------



## Capang

This thread has given me so much useful info for our trip! My trip planning just got much easier!


----------



## GusGusGirl

We just returned from our trip and I wanted to stop by and say a huge thank you to mesaboy2 and all who have answered questions on this thread and the original thread. We were able to book and use our fp+ reservations with no issues at all and it was a much better experience than I thought it might be. Thanks to you all for being so helpful!


----------



## mesaboy2

Capang said:


> This thread has given me so much useful info for our trip! My trip planning just got much easier!





GusGusGirl said:


> We just returned from our trip and I wanted to stop by and say a huge thank you to mesaboy2 and all who have answered questions on this thread and the original thread. We were able to book and use our fp+ reservations with no issues at all and it was a much better experience than I thought it might be. Thanks to you all for being so helpful!



Happy to help.


----------



## Planogirl

doconeill said:


> There's something funny about bumping the number 1 thread on the DISboards for the past several months...


I know! 

A few people were asking about FP+ and this thing was literally buried.


----------



## princessbride6205

So much great info! My FP+ window opens in 51 minutes - ready to put these strategies to work.


----------



## jwwi

question?
I have a multiday pass, but will not use it on the day of our MVMCP.  I was able to book FP, but will be using party ticket to get into MK.  Will I be able to use the FPs I booked for after 4pm?


----------



## Cluelyss

jwwi said:


> question? I have a multiday pass, but will not use it on the day of our MVMCP.  I was able to book FP, but will be using party ticket to get into MK.  Will I be able to use the FPs I booked for after 4pm?


Yes. We did this for MNSSHP. Have fun!!


----------



## Cluelyss

jwwi said:


> question? I have a multiday pass, but will not use it on the day of our MVMCP.  I was able to book FP, but will be using party ticket to get into MK.  Will I be able to use the FPs I booked for after 4pm?


If you have a hard ticket for the party, I would recommend using that to enter the event prior to 7 pm just to make sure they don't accidentally take a day off your regular ticket. We went to MBSSHP the first day of our trip and were worried about this, but used our hard ticket for entrance and everything worked fine on our tickets the rest of the week.


----------



## jwwi

Thank you, this is great news!


----------



## Racemom17

There is no tiering currently at MK or AK...just Epcot and HS...correct?


----------



## Zhaan

Correct


----------



## Partridge4ever

My daughter is going with her school chorus, staying offsite, using the multiday tickets that are sold to them by whoever is planning the trip. Can she book FP+ by going to the kiosk in the park each day?


----------



## Cluelyss

Partridge4ever said:


> My daughter is going with her school chorus, staying offsite, using the multiday tickets that are sold to them by whoever is planning the trip. Can she book FP+ by going to the kiosk in the park each day?


Yes. Though if she has the tickets prior to leaving for the trip, they can be linked in MDX and scheduled in advance.


----------



## DoodlesMom

Panic moment! Between my dh and I, one of us either deleted our SDMT FP for later this month or screwed up in the confirmation process. I'm devastated. Are we doomed to wait in line all day or is there any possibility of FP+ becoming available that day? The only other chance I can hope for is shorter lines during MVMCP  So far, I'm not excited about this system. We've always been spontaneous people and it feels like this takes all of that out of our hands if you definitely have certain things you want to ride. We didn't book our trip until rather last minute so everyone else had months planning ahead of us.


----------



## Angel Ariel

DoodlesMom said:
			
		

> Panic moment! Between my dh and I, one of us either deleted our SDMT FP for later this month or screwed up in the confirmation process. I'm devastated. Are we doomed to wait in line all day or is there any possibility of FP+ becoming available that day? The only other chance I can hope for is shorter lines during MVMCP  So far, I'm not excited about this system. We've always been spontaneous people and it feels like this takes all of that out of our hands if you definitely have certain things you want to ride. We didn't book our trip until rather last minute so everyone else had months planning ahead of us.



We were here today, and never saw availability for sdmt open.  Your best bet is likely the Christmas party.

I'll post a full review of our trip after we get back..I have been skeptical about the system for many of the reasons you are, but we have had a great trip,.including spontaneous moments!


----------



## SPOERLX3

DoodlesMom said:


> Panic moment! Between my dh and I, one of us either deleted our SDMT FP for later this month or screwed up in the confirmation process. I'm devastated. Are we doomed to wait in line all day or is there any possibility of FP+ becoming available that day? The only other chance I can hope for is shorter lines during MVMCP  So far, I'm not excited about this system. We've always been spontaneous people and it feels like this takes all of that out of our hands if you definitely have certain things you want to ride. We didn't book our trip until rather last minute so everyone else had months planning ahead of us.



We were at WDW in September during a slow week and on a day with MNSSHP.
The TP crowd predictor was a 1. There were not any FP's during the day for SDMT and the line was never less than 60 minutes long throughout the day. I'm not sure about during the party since our MNSSHP got rained out at 10:30  and we hadn't made it back to SDMT by then.

Good luck!!


----------



## Partridge4ever

DoodlesMom said:


> Panic moment! Between my dh and I, one of us either deleted our SDMT FP for later this month or screwed up in the confirmation process. I'm devastated. Are we doomed to wait in line all day or is there any possibility of FP+ becoming available that day? The only other chance I can hope for is shorter lines during MVMCP  So far, I'm not excited about this system. We've always been spontaneous people and it feels like this takes all of that out of our hands if you definitely have certain things you want to ride. We didn't book our trip until rather last minute so everyone else had months planning ahead of us.



We got in line on an evening EMH night about 15 minutes before closing and waited only about 30 min, if that, even though the sign said 80 min. This was in July, and I think the park closed at 11, so it must've been about 12:45 am.


----------



## cel_disney

Partridge4ever said:


> We got in line on an evening EMH night about 15 minutes before closing and waited only about 30 min, if that, even though the sign said 80 min. This was in July, and I think the park closed at 11, so it must've been about 12:45 am.



I think you should either try for the rope drop dash (but only stick around if you win a short wait) or target the end of the party night.  Good Luck!


----------



## dreamseeker9

Just wanted to give some hope for finding a FP+ for SDMT.  I planned a rather last-minute trip and wasn't able to get a FP+, but I've been looking almost every day to see if I can change a FP+ for SDMT.  Today around noon, I succeeded!  I'll be there in one week, and I was able to get a time on a day that works out great for my schedule.  So don't give up, they are opening up!


----------



## bama belle

DoodlesMom said:


> Panic moment! Between my dh and I, one of us either deleted our SDMT FP for later this month or screwed up in the confirmation process. I'm devastated. Are we doomed to wait in line all day or is there any possibility of FP+ becoming available that day? The only other chance I can hope for is shorter lines during MVMCP  So far, I'm not excited about this system. We've always been spontaneous people and it feels like this takes all of that out of our hands if you definitely have certain things you want to ride. We didn't book our trip until rather last minute so everyone else had months planning ahead of us.


If you still have one of them, will it allow you to copy it to the other person?


----------



## disneyxo

Cluelyss said:


> If you have a hard ticket for the party, I would recommend using that to enter the event prior to 7 pm just to make sure they don't accidentally take a day off your regular ticket. We went to MBSSHP the first day of our trip and were worried about this, but used our hard ticket for entrance and everything worked fine on our tickets the rest of the week.



If we use the hard ticket to enter, do we scan that for the fast pass rides I schedule or does our magic band work even though we didn't use it to enter the park?


----------



## Cluelyss

disneyxo said:


> If we use the hard ticket to enter, do we scan that for the fast pass rides I schedule or does our magic band work even though we didn't use it to enter the park?


Yes, you can still use your MB for FP+ reservations, but I believe the card will work as well.


----------



## Lalalyn

What is the first Fastpass window at AK?  Can I even get a 9-10am window for it?  Am hoping to ride the safari first thing and make the 10am FOTLK. With little kids and only spending half a day there I don't need FP for the other headliners.


----------



## doconeill

disneyxo said:


> If we use the hard ticket to enter, do we scan that for the fast pass rides I schedule or does our magic band work even though we didn't use it to enter the park?



If they are both linked to your profile, they will both work to enter the park, get/redeem FP+, etc. The only thing I am aware of so far that the bands will only do is the automatic ride picture/video features at some attractions.


----------



## kcpinwdw

Lalalyn said:


> What is the first Fastpass window at AK?  Can I even get a 9-10am window for it?  Am hoping to ride the safari first thing and make the 10am FOTLK. With little kids and only spending half a day there I don't need FP for the other headliners.



I have a safari FP starting at 915.  Not sure if that's the earliest but I can't change it to earlier so it may be.


----------



## Cluelyss

Lalalyn said:


> What is the first Fastpass window at AK?  Can I even get a 9-10am window for it?  Am hoping to ride the safari first thing and make the 10am FOTLK. With little kids and only spending half a day there I don't need FP for the other headliners.


I believe all FP+ windows start at 9 am, however if you want a FP for the 10 am FOTLK, your return window will be 9:30-9:50, so you will not be able to schedule another FP prior. However, if you head right to the safari at park open, you should be able to ride standby and still catch the 10:00 show.


----------



## jsf1975

kcpinwdw said:


> I have a safari FP starting at 915.  Not sure if that's the earliest but I can't change it to earlier so it may be.



I have a FP for 9:00-10:00 return time. I would think that the earliest FP would coincide with the park opening. Not sure if EMH would mean earlier FP, but then again you wouldn't need it with EMH.


----------



## Lalalyn

Cluelyss said:


> I believe all FP+ windows start at 9 am, however if you want a FP for the 10 am FOTLK, your return window will be 9:30-9:50, so you will not be able to schedule another FP prior. However, if you head right to the safari at park open, you should be able to ride standby and still catch the 10:00 show.



Which FP would be more helpful -- 9ish Safari or 10 FOTLK?   I was thinking the 10 FOTLK wouldn't be very crowded so we could get there tenish minutes early and be fine.


----------



## Cluelyss

Lalalyn said:


> Which FP would be more helpful -- 9ish Safari or 10 FOTLK?   I was thinking the 10 FOTLK wouldn't be very crowded so we could get there tenish minutes early and be fine.


If you don't mind sitting in the back / at the top for the show, you are probably better off using your FP for the safari. When we were there in October we missed the return window due to our breakfast ADR but still got in arriving a little before 10 (though were way up there!). Then I had a FP scheduled for the safari from 10-11 so we were able to head right there afterwards. So if you don't mind doing the safari after FOTLK, you could actually FP both if you wanted. That may be your best bet if you are looking to save the most time?


----------



## disneyxo

disneyxo said:


> If we use the hard ticket to enter, do we scan that for the fast pass rides I schedule or does our magic band work even though we didn't use it to enter the park?





Cluelyss said:


> Yes, you can still use your MB for FP+ reservations, but I believe the card will work as well.





doconeill said:


> If they are both linked to your profile, they will both work to enter the park, get/redeem FP+, etc. The only thing I am aware of so far that the bands will only do is the automatic ride picture/video features at some attractions.



Thank you!


----------



## carolinejay

So I can't tell if I found a flaw in the system or if I made a mistake... we have Christmas Party tickets for 11/21. I am waiting to get a new Main Entrance Pass (CM here) because my old one, which was printed in Anaheim, isn't the right one for WDW. So we can only book FP on comp tickets that I have for the days the MEP is blocked out. We are using MEP on 11/23 and 11/25, so the only tickets we have linked for 11/21 are the Christmas Party tickets... 

That being said I was looking at FP+ for 11/21 for party time, but I was able to book FP+ for much earlier in the day - I scored Mine Train for 9:30 am. We'll be entering the park that day at opening using our Main Entrance Pass, but I was wondering if the system will recognize that FP reservation since it was linked to the Christmas party ticket? Is this a system glitch? Will we have to re-enter later in the day with our Christmas party tickets? Eventually I'll be linking my new MEP once it arrives in the mail...


----------



## doconeill

carolinejay said:


> So I can't tell if I found a flaw in the system or if I made a mistake... we have Christmas Party tickets for 11/21. I am waiting to get a new Main Entrance Pass (CM here) because my old one, which was printed in Anaheim, isn't the right one for WDW. So we can only book FP on comp tickets that I have for the days the MEP is blocked out. We are using MEP on 11/23 and 11/25, so the only tickets we have linked for 11/21 are the Christmas Party tickets...
> 
> That being said I was looking at FP+ for 11/21 for party time, but I was able to book FP+ for much earlier in the day - I scored Mine Train for 9:30 am. We'll be entering the park that day at opening using our Main Entrance Pass, but I was wondering if the system will recognize that FP reservation since it was linked to the Christmas party ticket? Is this a system glitch? Will we have to re-enter later in the day with our Christmas party tickets? Eventually I'll be linking my new MEP once it arrives in the mail...



I'm not sure it is a glitch - many people report being able to book FP+ with party tickets. Tickets are just an enabler for making FP+ - the FP+ themselves are tied to your profile, not the ticket. It shouldn't matter what ticket media you use, so long as they system knows you've entered the park (and I'm not even sure even then it cares)


----------



## carolinejay

doconeill said:


> I'm not sure it is a glitch - many people report being able to book FP+ with party tickets. Tickets are just an enabler for making FP+ - the FP+ themselves are tied to your profile, not the ticket. It shouldn't matter what ticket media you use, so long as they system knows you've entered the park (and I'm not even sure even then it cares)



Ok, thank you for the heads up on that. I made reservations for other attractions that day for after 4pm, just in case. But knowing that I might change them to earlier  Thank you! This is way more confusing than what we do in Anaheim...


----------



## Cluelyss

doconeill said:


> I'm not sure it is a glitch - many people report being able to book FP+ with party tickets. Tickets are just an enabler for making FP+ - the FP+ themselves are tied to your profile, not the ticket. It shouldn't matter what ticket media you use, so long as they system knows you've entered the park (and I'm not even sure even then it cares)


Agreed. As long as you will be in the park prior to the party you can schedule (and use) the earlier FP times. As pp said, the ticket is just an enabler - the system does not recognize the difference between a party ticket and a regular ticket, which is why you were able to book FPs for any time during the day, even with only a party ticket linked to your account. The issue would be if you only intended to enter the park with your party ticket after 4 pm, obviously those early FPs would be worthless


----------



## mesaboy2

doconeill said:


> I'm not sure it is a glitch - many people report being able to book FP+ with party tickets. Tickets are just an enabler for making FP+ - the FP+ themselves are tied to your profile, not the ticket. It shouldn't matter what ticket media you use, so long as they system knows you've entered the park (and I'm not even sure even then it cares)





Cluelyss said:


> Agreed. As long as you will be in the park prior to the party you can schedule (and use) the earlier FP times. As pp said, the ticket is just an enabler - the system does not recognize the difference between a party ticket and a regular ticket, which is why you were able to book FPs for any time during the day, even with only a party ticket linked to your account. The issue would be if you only intended to enter the park with your party ticket after 4 pm, obviously those early FPs would be worthless



Not that these two need any kind of affirmation from me, but still:


----------



## dizneeat

I am sorry if this has been asked before, but I cannot find an answer to my question.

My travel partner and I will most likely have a new DVC AP for our upcoming summer stay. We will stay onsite for one week, then sail back to back on the Fantasy, before returning to WDW for another week onsite again.
While I am pretty sure we should get FP+ for the first part of our trip (60 days out as we are staying onsite) I am not sure about the second part. Does the 7 FP+ per 30 days count for onsite stays as well, or will we be eligible for FP+ for the second part (60 days out) as well.
I hope this makes sense. Thank you!


----------



## Cluelyss

dizneeat said:


> I am sorry if this has been asked before, but I cannot find an answer to my question.  My travel partner and I will most likely have a new DVC AP for our upcoming summer stay. We will stay onsite for one week, then sail back to back on the Fantasy, before returning to WDW for another week onsite again. While I am pretty sure we should get FP+ for the first part of our trip (60 days out as we are staying onsite) I am not sure about the second part. Does the 7 FP+ per 30 days count for onsite stays as well, or will we be eligible for FP+ for the second part (60 days out) as well. I hope this makes sense. Thank you!


If I am understanding you correctly, you have 2 onsite reservations booked, with a cruise(s) in between? I am assuming this also means that you have 2 reservation numbers? If so, once both are linked in MDX, you will be able to schedule FP+ 60 days prior to your first check in date (for length of stay) and then again 60 days prior to your second check in date (also for length of stay). Sounds like a great vacation!!!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

dizneeat said:


> I am sorry if this has been asked before, but I cannot find an answer to my question.
> 
> My travel partner and I will most likely have a new DVC AP for our upcoming summer stay. We will stay onsite for one week, then sail back to back on the Fantasy, before returning to WDW for another week onsite again.
> While I am pretty sure we should get FP+ for the first part of our trip (60 days out as we are staying onsite) I am not sure about the second part. Does the 7 FP+ per 30 days count for onsite stays as well, or will we be eligible for FP+ for the second part (60 days out) as well.
> I hope this makes sense. Thank you!



Hi Karin!   As Cluelyss said, since your cruise breaks up your stays, you have to do each of those segments separately at their own 60 day mark. Your AP would only make a difference if you were staying off-site and wanted to book at 30 days out.


----------



## LivingWithTheMouse

Question about something mentioned in the original post. (This is our first Christmas Party so I just wanted to make sure of something)

*However, party tickets can be used for scheduling FP+ during the typical 3-hour "grace period" from 4:00p to 7:00p usually associated with these events.*

So, I'm assuming this means I could schedule a FP for 4-7. For example Mine Train at 5:30

Not arrive for the Party between 4-7 and schedule FP for later that night. For example Meeting Rapunzel+Flynn/Cindy+Charming at 9:30

Am I correct? 

(Sorry if this has been answered before, I skimmed through a few pages and didn't see anything)


----------



## doconeill

LivingWithTheMouse said:


> Question about something mentioned in the original post. (This is our first Christmas Party so I just wanted to make sure of something)
> 
> *However, party tickets can be used for scheduling FP+ during the typical 3-hour "grace period" from 4:00p to 7:00p usually associated with these events.*
> 
> So, I'm assuming this means I could schedule a FP for 4-7. For example Mine Train at 5:30
> 
> Not arrive for the Party between 4-7 and schedule FP for later that night. For example Meeting Rapunzel+Flynn/Cindy+Charming at 9:30
> 
> Am I correct?
> 
> (Sorry if this has been answered before, I skimmed through a few pages and didn't see anything)



Yes. There are no FP+ slots available after 7pm on the party nights.

And the party tickets do apparently allow you to schedule FP+ for earlier than 4pm - but you'd need separate admission to get in that early anyways.


----------



## Safari23

I'm sorry to bother you guys again. I have another question. I have 3 people in my party. I have the opportunity to get 2 FPs for something I want. How do I do that? If I select make a new selection, and chose of us. Will I lose my other 2 FPs that I want to keep? One of them I'm afraid to lose! Or will my current ones still be there to grab? I'm so confused. Can anyone help? I can't chose to just change one experience for just 2 of us right? It changes it for all of us no? And that wouldn't work as there's only 2 FPs available from someone


----------



## Cluelyss

LivingWithTheMouse said:


> Question about something mentioned in the original post. (This is our first Christmas Party so I just wanted to make sure of something)  However, party tickets can be used for scheduling FP+ during the typical 3-hour "grace period" from 4:00p to 7:00p usually associated with these events.  So, I'm assuming this means I could schedule a FP for 4-7. For example Mine Train at 5:30  Not arrive for the Party between 4-7 and schedule FP for later that night. For example Meeting Rapunzel+Flynn/Cindy+Charming at 9:30  Am I correct?  (Sorry if this has been answered before, I skimmed through a few pages and didn't see anything)


Yes, that's correct. FP return windows are only available until the 7 pm official party start time on party days, but you can generally enter the park at 4 pm with your party ticket, so could schedule up to 3 FPs during the 4-7 window. No FPs are available during the party.


----------



## Cluelyss

Safari23 said:


> I'm sorry to bother you guys again. I have another question. I have 3 people in my party. I have the opportunity to get 2 FPs for something I want. How do I do that? If I select make a new selection, and chose of us. Will I lose my other 2 FPs that I want to keep? One of them I'm afraid to lose! Or will my current ones still be there to grab? I'm so confused. Can anyone help? I can't chose to just change one experience for just 2 of us right? It changes it for all of us no? And that wouldn't work as there's only 2 FPs available from someone


Yes, you can do this using the app. Select the option to modify your existing FP selections, then select the FP you want to modify. It will then allow you to select the individuals you want to change.


----------



## dizneeat

Cluelyss said:


> If I am understanding you correctly, you have 2 onsite reservations booked, with a cruise(s) in between? I am assuming this also means that you have 2 reservation numbers? If so, once both are linked in MDX, you will be able to schedule FP+ 60 days prior to your first check in date (for length of stay) and then again 60 days prior to your second check in date (also for length of stay). Sounds like a great vacation!!!





MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hi Karin!   As Cluelyss said, since your cruise breaks up your stays, you have to do each of those segments separately at their own 60 day mark. Your AP would only make a difference if you were staying off-site and wanted to book at 30 days out.



*Thank you, both of you!!! 
That was what I was thinking, but I didn't find it in writing anywhere. So your confirmation sets my heart at ease! 
*


----------



## Mikie

SCDisneyfanatic said:


> mesaboy2, (or any knowledgable WDW Fan)
> 
> Here's my situation...I'd like your opinion on how to work this.  We will be staying at Shades of Green 13-20 Dec.  Since it's not considered an on-sight hotel, we have to wait until 30 days out to secure FP+ reservations.  Issue is that we are a party of 10 (all adults, so A & E and rides popular with children are not an issue).  How difficult is it to do a FP+ for that many adults? We don't care if they are later in the day.  Would it be easier to split that into 2 groups of 5 and try to get overlapping times?  How much time do they usually overlap?  In other words, what would our actual window be?  Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.



I didn't see an answer to this, so ill try to help.

According to the crowd calendars, overall resort crowd level should be 3-5 during your stay, with individual parks varying 3-6.  This is similar or slightly less crowded compared to my october trip with 12 people.  I'd say the usual suspects (ana & Elsa, 7 dwarfs, Toy Story, parades, fireworks) will be hard to get.  Otherwise, based on my experiences re-arranging my FP picks around the 30-day mark, you should pretty easily be able to pick FPs for your group without breaks into smaller sub-groups.  However, IF you are more particular about exactly when your FPs are, or looking for the hardest to get, you may need to look for smaller groups.  I saw many times for my whole group for rides like RnR, the mountains at MK, from 3pm on, but only a handful within the 11-3pm window - they were still there for a group of 12, just not every 10 minutes.


----------



## gzmtlock

Has anyone been able to get a FP+ for the Dec 30 Holiday Wishes?  I'm not seeing it.

I searched and found some other posts about Holiday Wishes - but those cite a 9 pm time.  Due to the NYEE fireworks on the 30th, HW is at 7:30.  I extrapolated the advice about not having anything booked during the time frame for the FP+ (presumably 7:10-7:25) - but still no Holiday Wishes.

Wondering if I should keep stalking for it. . .

ETA:  I'm going to repost this.  Is probably too specific of a question for this thread.


----------



## SCDisneyfanatic

Mikie,

Thanks very much for the reply.  I already figured some of the most popular rides, character meets, and parades would be difficult, but they aren't high on the list anyway.  We are all too old (LOL) for meet and greets.  I get to try our first night at midnight tonight and your response gives me hope I may actually find a few things.  I'll let you know how it goes. Cheers!


----------



## twisney

Question for the Fastpass+ experts... 

Suppose I book my 3 FP+ choices for a morning in Epcot. When we arrive, we notice the crowds are thin and realize we won't need FP+ to ride our choices (Test Track, Mission Space, Spaceship Earth). From inside Epcot, will we be able to switch all 3 FP+ to a different park so that we can use them in the afternoon? Or, will have to physically enter the other park before switching our FP+ selections?

Thanks!


----------



## doconeill

twisney said:


> Question for the Fastpass+ experts...
> 
> Suppose I book my 3 FP+ choices for a morning in Epcot. When we arrive, we notice the crowds are thin and realize we won't need FP+ to ride our choices (Test Track, Mission Space, Spaceship Earth). From inside Epcot, will we be able to switch all 3 FP+ to a different park so that we can use them in the afternoon? Or, will have to physically enter the other park before switching our FP+ selections?
> 
> Thanks!



With the phone app you can, but not at the kiosks. And you have to do it before the first one comes due or expires (not sure which). Once the first one comes up, you're locked in for those three.


----------



## McKelly

gzmtlock said:


> Has anyone been able to get a FP+ for the Dec 30 Holiday Wishes?  I'm not seeing it.
> 
> I searched and found some other posts about Holiday Wishes - but those cite a 9 pm time.  Due to the NYEE fireworks on the 30th, HW is at 7:30.  I extrapolated the advice about not having anything booked during the time frame for the FP+ (presumably 7:10-7:25) - but still no Holiday Wishes.
> 
> Wondering if I should keep stalking for it. . .
> 
> ETA:  I'm going to repost this.  Is probably too specific of a question for this thread.



I've been waiting on this FP as well.


----------



## Balbar

I can make fast pass plus reservations on Nov 17 for our January trip.  However, part of our party is not joining us until later in the week.  If our reservations are linked, can I go ahead and make fast pass plus reservations for them on the the 17th?  I wanted to get our fast passes together.  Thank you for any information!


----------



## Cluelyss

Balbar said:


> I can make fast pass plus reservations on Nov 17 for our January trip.  However, part of our party is not joining us until later in the week.  If our reservations are linked, can I go ahead and make fast pass plus reservations for them on the the 17th?  I wanted to get our fast passes together.  Thank you for any information!


Is the rest of your party staying on-site or off site? Even though you are linked in MDX, you will not be able to make reservations for them until 60 days prior to on-site check-in, or 30-days prior to off-site stays. I would recommend making yours on the 17 if there are any harder to get FPs you are after, and then try to copy those to the rest of your party once they are eligible. However, if you're not after SDMT or A&E, you could probably wait to schedule them together (if they are on-site....if they are off-site, I wouldn't wait 30 days to schedule). Good luck!


----------



## Balbar

They are onsite, but unfortunately those are the exact top two fast passes we need....we are waiting to visit Magic Kingdom until they are with us because this is their favorite park.  So, it sounds like I need to get ours on the 17th and then try to copy them a few days later.  Thank you.


----------



## Cluelyss

Balbar said:


> They are onsite, but unfortunately those are the exact top two fast passes we need....we are waiting to visit Magic Kingdom until they are with us because this is their favorite park.  So, it sounds like I need to get ours on the 17th and then try to copy them a few days later.  Thank you.


Yes, do yours on the 17 and either try to copy to them, or search for singles for them that overlap your times. And the later in your trip you can schedule, the better. Good luck!


----------



## WDW88

Helps to read the first page!  So many answers!  Thank you!  Thank you!

I check in to POR on Jan. 24 and depart Feb. 1.  We have linked 5 day park tickets through the MDE.  My 60 day window opens on November 25.  Will I be able to book fast passes for Jan. 31 that day as well or only through Jan.29?  I will only book 5 days worth of tickets, but wasn't sure if the 60 day plus ten was only for the consecutive number of calendar days that one had tickets to use.


----------



## twisney

doconeill said:


> With the phone app you can, but not at the kiosks. And you have to do it before the first one comes due or expires (not sure which). Once the first one comes up, you're locked in for those three.



Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## HulkBuster

WDW88 said:


> Helps to read the first page!  So many answers!  Thank you!  Thank you!  I check in to POR on Jan. 24 and depart Feb. 1.  We have linked 5 day park tickets through the MDE.  My 60 day window opens on November 25.  Will I be able to book fast passes for Jan. 31 that day as well or only through Jan.29?  I will only book 5 days worth of tickets, but wasn't sure if the 60 day plus ten was only for the consecutive number of calendar days that one had tickets to use.



does not have to be consecutive days I think it's in that first page


----------



## doconeill

WDW88 said:


> Helps to read the first page!  So many answers!  Thank you!  Thank you!
> 
> I check in to POR on Jan. 24 and depart Feb. 1.  We have linked 5 day park tickets through the MDE.  My 60 day window opens on November 25.  Will I be able to book fast passes for Jan. 31 that day as well or only through Jan.29?  I will only book 5 days worth of tickets, but wasn't sure if the 60 day plus ten was only for the consecutive number of calendar days that one had tickets to use.



You can book any days within your resort reservation time, up to the number of days on your ticket. So you can book any 5 days during Jan 24-Feb 1.


----------



## soniam

Sorry if this has been asked. Can you look for FP+ 4+ availability on the MDE app? I know the 4th and greater still have to be booked in person at the kiosk in the park. I was wondering if you could see what was available to see if it was even worth waiting in line. We used FP+ in August, but I never thought to look to see the availability on the app. I just waited in line at the kiosks.


----------



## Cluelyss

soniam said:


> Sorry if this has been asked. Can you look for FP+ 4+ availability on the MDE app? I know the 4th and greater still have to be booked in person at the kiosk in the park. I was wondering if you could see what was available to see if it was even worth waiting in line. We used FP+ in August, but I never thought to look to see the availability on the app. I just waited in line at the kiosks.


You would only be able to see availability if you had an unused FP in your plans. Then you could search by selecting "change existing FP" - but once your 3 are used for the day, you can't access them via the app anymore. However, Touring Plans now has a link to show remaining FP times (shows both the attraction AND the return windows available). Not sure how often it is updated, as this feature was added since our last trip, but would at least give you a general idea of what was out there without having to locate a kiosk and wait in line.


----------



## soniam

Cluelyss said:


> You would only be able to see availability if you had an unused FP in your plans. Then you could search by selecting "change existing FP" - but once your 3 are used for the day, you can't access them via the app anymore. However, Touring Plans now has a link to show remaining FP times (shows both the attraction AND the return windows available). Not sure how often it is updated, as this feature was added since our last trip, but would at least give you a general idea of what was out there without having to locate a kiosk and wait in line.



Cool! Thanks. I have a TP subscription. I'll have to look into the FP feature.


----------



## Rwsm2011

We book FP+ soon. I'm still debating if I want to FP+ the MSEP. Is it worth it to use a FP+? Do they go fast? We are staying onsite, but I know there are only 3 parades that week so I know those who can get them before us may have taken them all.


----------



## Cluelyss

Rwsm2011 said:


> We book FP+ soon. I'm still debating if I want to FP+ the MSEP. Is it worth it to use a FP+? Do they go fast? We are staying onsite, but I know there are only 3 parades that week so I know those who can get them before us may have taken them all.


Yes, they will book fast, so if you want it, definitely grab one if available. You can always change it later.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Cluelyss said:


> You would only be able to see availability if you had an unused FP in your plans. Then you could search by selecting "change existing FP" - but once your 3 are used for the day, you can't access them via the app anymore. However, Touring Plans now has a link to show remaining FP times (shows both the attraction AND the return windows available). Not sure how often it is updated, as this feature was added since our last trip, but would at least give you a general idea of what was out there without having to locate a kiosk and wait in line.



I have checked it a few times in a day, and it seems to be in real time, but I'm not sure either.


----------



## Circusgirl

I'm having an issue that can't be unique, but am still waiting for Disney IT to come up with a fix and am curious if anyone else has had this issue.  

The expiration date for my Premier Passport (the combo annual pass for WDW and DLR) is 12/15/14.  I have a trip booked staying at the WL beginning on 1/13/15.  In order to be able to book my FPs at the 60 day mark I renewed my pass early and linked it to my MDE account.  Unfortunately my FP+ booking window only shows open through 12/15 (old expiration) so I can't yet book my FPs for my January trip even though I have a valid ticket and I am now at 58 days out.  

Needless to say, I'm distressed.  I spoke with IT yesterday and was told that they would have to take this issue "up several levels", and that they would send me an e-mail when I was good to go.  I haven't heard back today so will call again tomorrow. This can't be the first time this has happened, can it?   

Does anyone have any experience with a similar situation or have any suggestions to help me get this situation resolved?


----------



## mggeary

Saw Mesaboy's theory on opening page of 1am FP booking window being related to park hours, starting back up 11/24.  I book on 11/25 and will report back. if anyone else is booking 11/24 at midnight (Sun night), would be interested in their experiences.


----------



## debsters41

Circusgirl said:


> I'm having an issue that can't be unique, but am still waiting for Disney IT to come up with a fix and am curious if anyone else has had this issue.
> 
> The expiration date for my Premier Passport (the combo annual pass for WDW and DLR) is 12/15/14.  I have a trip booked staying at the WL beginning on 1/13/15.  In order to be able to book my FPs at the 60 day mark I renewed my pass early and linked it to my MDE account.  Unfortunately my FP+ booking window only shows open through 12/15 (old expiration) so I can't yet book my FPs for my January trip even though I have a valid ticket and I am now at 58 days out.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm distressed.  I spoke with IT yesterday and was told that they would have to take this issue "up several levels", and that they would send me an e-mail when I was good to go.  I haven't heard back today so will call again tomorrow. This can't be the first time this has happened, can it?
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with a similar situation or have any suggestions to help me get this situation resolved?



Disclaimer:  I have not any personal experience in what I am about to say

I think the issue may be that one is allowed to purchase an annual pass, but it does not begin to go into effect until it has been used for the first time at a turnstile.  I heard about someone purchasing an annual pass that they would not use for a few more months and that would not begin to be in effect until it was used.  That may be the issue with the FP+ system that you are having.


----------



## Circusgirl

debsters41 said:


> Disclaimer:  I have not any personal experience in what I am about to say
> 
> I think the issue may be that one is allowed to purchase an annual pass, but it does not begin to go into effect until it has been used for the first time at a turnstile.  I heard about someone purchasing an annual pass that they would not use for a few more months and that would not begin to be in effect until it was used.  That may be the issue with the FP+ system that you are having.



Thank you for your reply.  I called IT again this morning and it is something like that.  I was told that the pass will have to be activated by hand at WDW since I purchased it in California instead of World and that it takes a couple of days to get that done.


----------



## Balbar

I can get fast passes tonight at midnight, so I was looking over my MDE information.  We have linked our reservations to another party of 5 visiting at the same time.  However, only one person in their party shows up on my fast pass page as available.  I added the names of the rest of the party, but then I got a message saying they did not have tickets.  When I try to link the reservation number for their tickets, I get an error message that the number is already linked to mine.  I checked under their reservation number and they are all showing as having tickets and all guests are named.  What am I doing wrong?  How do I get the other 4 members of the other reservation party to show up on my fast pass page with tickets linked?  I want to try to get our fast passes together.  Thank you for any help.


----------



## Cluelyss

Balbar said:


> I can get fast passes tonight at midnight, so I was looking over my MDE information.  We have linked our reservations to another party of 5 visiting at the same time.  However, only one person in their party shows up on my fast pass page as available.  I added the names of the rest of the party, but then I got a message saying they did not have tickets.  When I try to link the reservation number for their tickets, I get an error message that the number is already linked to mine.  I checked under their reservation number and they are all showing as having tickets and all guests are named.  What am I doing wrong?  How do I get the other 4 members of the other reservation party to show up on my fast pass page with tickets linked?  I want to try to get our fast passes together.  Thank you for any help.


They should show up for you at midnight. Assuming they have a package with tickets? That's why their tickets aren't "active" yet.


----------



## Balbar

OK, thanks.  It was confusing that only one member from their party was showing up and all members of my party were showing up.  Yes, they have onsite reservations and tickets and we have already linked the confirmation numbers.  I wanted to be ready to go at midnight, thanks!


----------



## parkhopmom

debsters41 said:


> Disclaimer:  I have not any personal experience in what I am about to say
> 
> I think the issue may be that one is allowed to purchase an annual pass, but it does not begin to go into effect until it has been used for the first time at a turnstile.  I heard about someone purchasing an annual pass that they would not use for a few more months and that would not begin to be in effect until it was used.  That may be the issue with the FP+ system that you are having.



I bought APs this year before my September trip and was able to book my FP+ 60 days before my check in at BLT. I didn't activate them until I got there.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

parkhopmom said:


> I bought APs this year before my September trip and was able to book my FP+ 60 days before my check in at BLT. I didn't activate them until I got there.



Yes, the military tickets can't be activated until you arrive, but you can use the voucher numbers to book FP+ in advance.


----------



## Balbar

We have linked reservations with another party.  I am trying to make fast pass reservations for all of us, but can only get them for one of that party (they have a package onsite with tickets, same date as mine.)  Anyone have any idea what I am doing wrong?  It tells me the rest of the party does not have tickets and gives option to link tickets.  When I put in confirmation number, it says we are already linked.


----------



## winterman

I want to thank Mesaboy2 for his info and suggestions. I used them to book my FP+s at 60 days out and was very happy with the result. I had purchased a 5 day ticket so made FP+s for 5 days. I upgraded to an annual pass when I got to MK. I had planned one non-park day but decided to go back to a park that day. The evening before, I used MDE to see if either Soarin' or TSMM was available for late in the day. To my surprise I got an 8pm FP+ for Soarin. So I added one for Mission Space (didn't need) and Nemo (also didn't need, but FP+ here saves a lot of walking) and went to Epcot.

I had no complaints with FP+ and I really would recommend that people try it before they condemn it, as I have seen many people do on these boards.


----------



## mmgregory

I have a client who only has 3 A&E meet and greet.  her oldest is 11.  Can she take the younger two with her?


----------



## doconeill

mmgregory said:


> I have a client who only has 3 A&E meet and greet.  her oldest is 11.  Can she take the younger two with her?



Everyone aged 3 and over who is going to enter the FP line must have a FP+.


----------



## debsters41

I think pp meant to ask whether it was ok if they were not accompanied by an adult because they were only able to get a total of 3 fp.


----------



## doconeill

debsters41 said:


> I think pp meant to ask whether it was ok if they were not accompanied by an adult because they were only able to get a total of 3 fp.



Ah...if that's the case...I'm not sure. I believe there is a rule about needing to be 14 to be unaccompanied in the parks, not sure if it applies to attractions if the parents are outside but I think it might.


----------



## siskaren

doconeill said:
			
		

> Ah...if that's the case...I'm not sure. I believe there is a rule about needing to be 14 to be unaccompanied in the parks, not sure if it applies to attractions if the parents are outside but I think it might.



It does to an extent. The 11 year old can go in the line herself (a child as young as 7 can ride unaccompanied), but a child under 7 has to be accompanied by someone at least 14.


----------



## doconeill

siskaren said:


> It does to an extent. The 11 year old can go in the line herself (a child as young as 7 can ride unaccompanied), but a child under 7 has to be accompanied by someone at least 14.



Ah...that sounds about right.


----------



## LMRDublin

At WDW at the moment staying at CBR. We have fast passes for Epcot tomorrow but we've decided to go to the Magic Kingdom instead. Is there a way to cancel these fast passes that will allow us to reserve three at the Magic Kingdom instead?


----------



## doconeill

LMRDublin said:


> At WDW at the moment staying at CBR. We have fast passes for Epcot tomorrow but we've decided to go to the Magic Kingdom instead. Is there a way to cancel these fast passes that will allow us to reserve three at the Magic Kingdom instead?



All you have to do is go in and change them. Since you haven't used any of them yet, you can change to another park.


----------



## LMRDublin

doconeill said:


> All you have to do is go in and change them. Since you haven't used any of them yet, you can change to another park.



Thanks! All done. I didn't realise that I could easily switch parks.


----------



## jitterbug

I have yet to experience the madness that is FP+, so please excuse my newbie question...  Is it possible to select only 2 FP+ options on a day?  Or does the system expect you to make 3 selections?  

On our first day in WDW, we plan to do EPCOT in the morning and after a mid-day break, our plan is to go to HS for some rides and F!.  We are staying at Beach Club, so parkhopping should be easy enough.  But at HS, I'm hoping for a FP+ for RnR and ToT, but not sure we have a third choice.  My DS is not tall enough to ride RnR, so he and I will probably do TSMM instead, but then that's still 2 per person.  Do you just throw in another FP+ choice?  We plan on another day at HS to do repeats and watch shows, so maybe that's why I don't feel like we need to fill the 3 unless that's the only way we can book?


----------



## Cluelyss

jitterbug said:


> I have yet to experience the madness that is FP+, so please excuse my newbie question...  Is it possible to select only 2 FP+ options on a day?  Or does the system expect you to make 3 selections?  On our first day in WDW, we plan to do EPCOT in the morning and after a mid-day break, our plan is to go to HS for some rides and F!.  We are staying at Beach Club, so parkhopping should be easy enough.  But at HS, I'm hoping for a FP+ for RnR and ToT, but not sure we have a third choice.  My DS is not tall enough to ride RnR, so he and I will probably do TSMM instead, but then that's still 2 per person.  Do you just throw in another FP+ choice?  We plan on another day at HS to do repeats and watch shows, so maybe that's why I don't feel like we need to fill the 3 unless that's the only way we can book?


The system will force you to choose 3 initially. You can then go in and cancel the unwanted FP, but should you ever decide you want the 3rd, you would have to cancel any existing selections for that day, or try calling Disney IT to have it added back. I would recommend just scheduling the "throw away" and keeping it just in case.


----------



## lanie1138

jitterbug said:


> I have yet to experience the madness that is FP+, so please excuse my newbie question...  Is it possible to select only 2 FP+ options on a day?  Or does the system expect you to make 3 selections?  On our first day in WDW, we plan to do EPCOT in the morning and after a mid-day break, our plan is to go to HS for some rides and F!.  We are staying at Beach Club, so parkhopping should be easy enough.  But at HS, I'm hoping for a FP+ for RnR and ToT, but not sure we have a third choice.  My DS is not tall enough to ride RnR, so he and I will probably do TSMM instead, but then that's still 2 per person.  Do you just throw in another FP+ choice?  We plan on another day at HS to do repeats and watch shows, so maybe that's why I don't feel like we need to fill the 3 unless that's the only way we can book?



Not sure how many are in your group, but can you do some sort of combination that might allow some members of your group to ride something twice. For example, we are a group of 4, 2 DD (12 & 5), my DH, and myself. I booked all 4 of us for ToT, RnR, and TSMM. My 5 yr old isn't tall enough for RnR so my DH and I will take turns riding RnR with my oldest, and TSMM with my youngest.


----------



## ffugitive

Our family of 4 is staying onsite and we will be making our FP+ reservations at the 60-day window.  However, the grandparents are visiting from offsite and I am in charge of setting up their tickets and Fastpasses, which obviously I will not be able to do until the 30-day window opens.  At that point, is there any reason I should "link" them to my reservation and book Fastpasses from there?  Or is it just the same if I set up a separate MDE account for grandma and make their FP+ reservations from there?


----------



## Cluelyss

ffugitive said:


> Our family of 4 is staying onsite and we will be making our FP+ reservations at the 60-day window.  However, the grandparents are visiting from offsite and I am in charge of setting up their tickets and Fastpasses, which obviously I will not be able to do until the 30-day window opens.  At that point, is there any reason I should "link" them to my reservation and book Fastpasses from there?  Or is it just the same if I set up a separate MDE account for grandma and make their FP+ reservations from there?


Only reason to link would be if you wanted to try and copy any of your existing FP selections to them at the 30 day mark. But you can just as easily search for overlapping return windows and keep their account separate.


----------



## ffugitive

Cluelyss said:


> Only reason to link would be if you wanted to try and copy any of your existing FP selections to them at the 30 day mark. But you can just as easily search for overlapping return windows and keep their account separate.



I see OK.  Guess I have a concern that if I copy to them that it would somehow alter / put at risk my own FP+ reservations.  Unfounded and paranoid I am sure.


----------



## Cluelyss

ffugitive said:


> I see OK.  Guess I have a concern that if I copy to them that it would somehow alter / put at risk my own FP+ reservations.  Unfounded and paranoid I am sure.


Not at all.... I've read reports of that happening!! If you are going to try the copying route, I'd recommend using the website and not the app. What I've heard is that the website will at least warn you if one if the attractions you're trying to copy has no availability, whereas the app will sometimes change the original FP to something else that does have availability for both parties.


----------



## ffugitive

Cluelyss said:


> Not at all.... I've read reports of that happening!! If you are going to try the copying route, I'd recommend using the website and not the app. What I've heard is that the website will at least warn you if one if the attractions you're trying to copy has no availability, whereas the app will sometimes change the original FP to something else that does have availability for both parties.



VERY good to know - thanks!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

I'm asking the experts here - I'm planning an April 11-17 trip for the boss.  His DD,5 really wants to meet A&E like all the other girls.  I'm planning with TP.  For her "Princess Day" with BBB and all Fantasyland, the program is insisting that we do A&E at RD with no FP, followed by BBB, then a FP for PP.  When I try to change PP and A&E around in the plan to be sure they get it all in, it looks like the wait times are way longer, even with the FP utilized.

I'm just worried they won't "book it" over there.  They are the most polite people I've ever met, and I think they will let everyone in front of them and be too far in back of the line to make their BBB.  

Do you think with the timing of their visit, there really is no need for a 9am FP for A&E, even with all of their politeness, or should I have them do PP at RD and get a FP+ for A&E - even if the wait times are longer.


----------



## Cluelyss

MAGICFOR2 said:


> I'm asking the experts here - I'm planning an April 11-17 trip for the boss.  His DD,5 really wants to meet A&E like all the other girls.  I'm planning with TP.  For her "Princess Day" with BBB and all Fantasyland, the program is insisting that we do A&E at RD with no FP, followed by BBB, then a FP for PP.  When I try to change PP and A&E around in the plan to be sure they get it all in, it looks like the wait times are way longer, even with the FP utilized.  I'm just worried they won't "book it" over there.  They are the most polite people I've ever met, and I think they will let everyone in front of them and be too far in back of the line to make their BBB.  Do you think with the timing of their visit, there really is no need for a 9am FP for A&E, even with all of their politeness, or should I have them do PP at RD and get a FP+ for A&E - even if the wait times are longer.


If A&E is a must do, get a FP for it. Regardless of what TP says, I've never seen the wait times for PP shorter than A&E. Even if they head there right at RD, without being at the front of the line and running, they are likely to encounter 30-60 minute waits. Now, TP suggestions may work if you are pushy and willing to arrive at 7 am to ensure that you are the first in the park and therefore one of the first in line for A&E. Otherwise, this is the most valuable FP on property.


----------



## hsmamato2

If I am asking in error, please direct me to the proper place.... once I log in,and try to book, how do I choose  a time? while trying out a 'dummy run' for a date(mine isn't here yet) it showed only one choice,how do you choose a time? say I want morning vs. afternoon....


----------



## Cluelyss

hsmamato2 said:


> If I am asking in error, please direct me to the proper place.... once I log in,and try to book, how do I choose  a time? while trying out a 'dummy run' for a date(mine isn't here yet) it showed only one choice,how do you choose a time? say I want morning vs. afternoon....


You cannot select a specific time during initial scheduling. Usually the system will give you 3 options, timed throughout the day. Just select one, then go back in to "modify fast pass" and you can then select from a available times on that day.


----------



## hsmamato2

thank you!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Cluelyss said:


> If A&E is a must do, get a FP for it. Regardless of what TP says, I've never seen the wait times for PP shorter than A&E. Even if they head there right at RD, without being at the front of the line and running, they are likely to encounter 30-60 minute waits. Now, TP suggestions may work if you are pushy and willing to arrive at 7 am to ensure that you are the first in the park and therefore one of the first in line for A&E. Otherwise, this is the most valuable FP on property.



Thanks!  That's what my gut was telling me to do - that is one aspect of TP I don't like - you can't reason with it!


----------



## ottawamom

I had 3 fastpasses booked for HS. Wasn't going to use the 3rd one so I cancelled it to make it available to others.  I am park hopping around 1pm. Will I be able to book a fastpass in MK even though my "3rd' (cancelled) fastpass from HS won't have been used?


----------



## hjbvet

My FP+ window opens tomorrow night and I am interested in a report from those who book tonight. Did your window open at midnight or 1 am EST?  Can someone who books tonight let us know?


----------



## PoohsFan1

hjbvet said:


> My FP+ window opens tomorrow night and I am interested in a report from those who book tonight. Did your window open at midnight or 1 am EST?  Can someone who books tonight let us know?



My FP+ window opens tomorrow, but I believe I can start making them at 11pm tonight because I live in the Central Time Zone so it will technically be midnight  Eastern Time Zone.  If I am wrong, could anyone please correct me because I plan on making them tonight .


----------



## mesaboy2

hjbvet said:


> My FP+ window opens tomorrow night and I am interested in a report from those who book tonight. Did your window open at midnight or 1 am EST?  Can someone who books tonight let us know?





PoohsFan1 said:


> My FP+ window opens tomorrow, but I believe I can start making them at 11pm tonight because I live in the Central Time Zone so it will technically be midnight  Eastern Time Zone.  If I am wrong, could anyone please correct me because I plan on making them tonight .



My current theory is that the 1:00a booking windows occur on days where the MK itself closes at 1:00a (not including EMH).  It doesn't make much sense to me, but that appears to be a recent pattern.

If true, then tomorrow night (Monday night/Tuesday morning) may see the booking window not open until 1:00a.  When I originally looked into this a month or two ago, this entire upcoming week had 1:00a MK closings scheduled, but now it looks like it only happens tomorrow night.

I would be interested in hearing anyone's experiences, especially tomorrow night.  And thanks in advance!


----------



## mesaboy2

ottawamom said:


> I had 3 fastpasses booked for HS. Wasn't going to use the 3rd one so I cancelled it to make it available to others.  I am park hopping around 1pm. Will I be able to book a fastpass in MK even though my "3rd' (cancelled) fastpass from HS won't have been used?



I wish I could help you.  I know everyone wants to be thoughtful and cancel FPs to free them up for others, but it seems to cause more problems than it solves and generates more unknowns.


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for the reply I guess I'll just have to wait and see how it goes. I thought I remembered reading a while back about people who cancelled the unwanted fastpasses as a strategy for being able to book another Tier 1 earlier. Hopefully the park hopping will allow me to be able to get one in MK


----------



## ottawamom

I think I may have found and answer to my problem on the Disney website

In advance, you can reserve up to 3 FastPass+ experiences per day at one theme park. After you use all of the initial FastPass+ experiences on the day of your visit (or your arrival windows have passed), you can select one additional FastPass+ experience to use that same day (based on availability). The additional FastPass+ experience is a rolling FastPass+ experienceeach time you use an additional FastPass+ experience, you can select a new one.

If I am interpreting this correctly I can have 2 fastpasses for a day, once I experience those two I will be able to get another. Just posting this here in case someone else has the same concern.

Those in the know please let me know if I'm not reading this correctly.


----------



## mesaboy2

ottawamom said:


> I think I may have found and answer to my problem on the Disney website
> 
> In advance, you can reserve up to 3 FastPass+ experiences per day at one theme park. After you use all of the initial FastPass+ experiences on the day of your visit (or your arrival windows have passed), you can select one additional FastPass+ experience to use that same day (based on availability). The additional FastPass+ experience is a rolling FastPass+ experienceeach time you use an additional FastPass+ experience, you can select a new one.
> 
> *If I am interpreting this correctly I can have 2 fastpasses for a day, once I experience those two I will be able to get another.* Just posting this here in case someone else has the same concern.
> 
> Those in the know please let me know if I'm not reading this correctly.



It makes sense to me, but how it works in practice--which is what you're really wanting to know--is the big question.  Can that third FP (in your case, since you cancelled one) be in a different theme park or must it be in the same one?  We already know you can use the fourth FP in a different park (when no FPs are cancelled).  This is one of many nuances of FP+ that is difficult to know....


----------



## doconeill

mesaboy2 said:


> It makes sense to me, but how it works in practice--which is what you're really wanting to know--is the big question.  Can that third FP (in your case, since you cancelled one) be in a different theme park or must it be in the same one?  We already know you can use the fourth FP in a different park (when no FPs are cancelled).  This is one of many nuances of FP+ that is difficult to know....



That's the key...I can't recall anyone testing this specific use case. I think some figure it is safer to book the three with one being a throwaway, than to risk park hopping and finding out your locked out.


----------



## PoohsFan1

mesaboy2 said:


> My current theory is that the 1:00a booking windows occur on days where the MK itself closes at 1:00a (not including EMH).  It doesn't make much sense to me, but that appears to be a recent pattern.
> 
> If true, then tomorrow night (Monday night/Tuesday morning) may see the booking window not open until 1:00a.  When I originally looked into this a month or two ago, this entire upcoming week had 1:00a MK closings scheduled, but now it looks like it only happens tomorrow night.
> 
> I would be interested in hearing anyone's experiences, especially tomorrow night.  And thanks in advance!



Thanks for the info.  I guess I will have to wait and see when I log on tonight....if it lets me make my FP+ selections then , if not, then I know I will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Just wanted to throw in a big Thank you for this thread yet again.  We've been to WDW plenty of times and have planning down pat....but I still refer back to the information in this thread when getting ready to make FP+ arrangements.
  Mesaboy you rock!


----------



## mesaboy2

PoohsFan1 said:


> Thanks for the info.  I guess I will have to wait and see when I log on tonight....if it lets me make my FP+ selections then , if not, then I know I will have to wait until tomorrow.



Sounds to me like you'll be good to go at 11:00p (your time) tonight.


----------



## bhyer

I have been to Disneyland a few times.  This is my first visit to Walt Disney World and I feel like I am having a mental break down of some kind!!!  Should it be this difficult to plan?  Don't get me wrong - super excited about the trip but I feel like this has become a full-time job.  I have read all the wonderful information at the beginning of this thread (and say THANK YOU!!!!).  It is tremendously helpful.  But still, how does a person decide what time of day to actually BOOK a fastpass+ reservation?  I know there is no right or wrong answer but for a person who has problems deciding where to go for dinner..... well, perhaps I should have stuck with Disneyland     We have two days at Epcot, 2 days at AK and 2 days a DHS.  We have five days at MK and a couple of rest days.  So LOTS of time to explore and we are going end of January/beginning of February so crowds shouldn't be too terrible.  It's just two adults (although my daughter turns into a little kid around the characters and insists on lining up for pictures with every one she sees).  I was thinking I would just do fastpass+ reservations for the headliners and wing the rest but then I got a subscription to TouringPlans.com.   Does everyone follow these touring plans?  Or is it common to just book a few reservations for early afternoon and wing the rest?  I had set aside this weekend to get my plans all in order so I would be ready to make reservations at midnight on Thursday and am starting to panic as I feel like I'm nowhere closer to any sort of decision.  Sigh.  I'm mostly just venting.


----------



## ottawamom

doconeill said:


> That's the key...I can't recall anyone testing this specific use case. I think some figure it is safer to book the three with one being a throwaway, than to risk park hopping and finding out your locked out.



Well I guess I'm in for testing it out now.  I will try it out when we are there the first week of December and report back with my experience.  It isn't going to matter a huge amount to our touring. I just wanted to get another fastpass when we entered MK to cut down on one of our wait times.

Heck, we're going to Disney it will all be good in the end.


----------



## ottawamom

bhyer said:


> I have been to Disneyland a few times.  This is my first visit to Walt Disney World and I feel like I am having a mental break down of some kind!!!  Should it be this difficult to plan?  Don't get me wrong - super excited about the trip but I feel like this has become a full-time job.  I have read all the wonderful information at the beginning of this thread (and say THANK YOU!!!!).  It is tremendously helpful.  But still, how does a person decide what time of day to actually BOOK a fastpass+ reservation?  I know there is no right or wrong answer but for a person who has problems deciding where to go for dinner..... well, perhaps I should have stuck with Disneyland     We have two days at Epcot, 2 days at AK and 2 days a DHS.  We have five days at MK and a couple of rest days.  So LOTS of time to explore and we are going end of January/beginning of February so crowds shouldn't be too terrible.  It's just two adults (although my daughter turns into a little kid around the characters and insists on lining up for pictures with every one she sees).  I was thinking I would just do fastpass+ reservations for the headliners and wing the rest but then I got a subscription to TouringPlans.com.   Does everyone follow these touring plans?  Or is it common to just book a few reservations for early afternoon and wing the rest?  I had set aside this weekend to get my plans all in order so I would be ready to make reservations at midnight on Thursday and am starting to panic as I feel like I'm nowhere closer to any sort of decision.  Sigh.  I'm mostly just venting.



Go through the ride listings on TP and decide which rides you want to go on, what restaurants are a must do etc. Let the program optimize for you. It will suggest which Fastpasses to try and get. I already had my fastpasses when I made up my touring plans so I just put that info in. You can tweek the plans and reorder things if you would prefer it that way then have it Evaluate to update times etc. 

We plan on using the plans as a guide for what we can (ideally) get done in a day. It will be our rough guide and we will wing it from there. 

When it comes to booking your Fastpasses get the big name items first. I found I have changed a number rides without much difficulty.  The only ones I kept solid were Seven Dwarfs and Soarin' everything else I've changed at one time or another. Take a look on the TP website at their Fastpass availability info it will give you an idea of what are your must book now and not change items


----------



## doconeill

ottawamom said:


> Well I guess I'm in for testing it out now.  I will try it out when we are there the first week of December and report back with my experience.  It isn't going to matter a huge amount to our touring. I just wanted to get another fastpass when we entered MK to cut down on one of our wait times.
> 
> Heck, we're going to Disney it will all be good in the end.



Worst case I figure is that if you are locked out, use the app to book one more FP+ as soon as possible for a throwaway ride, let it expire, and then you can get them at the kiosks at MK.


----------



## ottawamom

How do I book one more for a throw away ride after I have cancelled one (short of calling IT and getting them to add it back)? If there's a way to do it online I would love to know because that is what I will do. I just don't want to call IT and sit on hold waiting for them to pick up.


----------



## Cluelyss

ottawamom said:


> How do I book one more for a throw away ride after I have cancelled one (short of calling IT and getting them to add it back)? If there's a way to do it online I would love to know because that is what I will do. I just don't want to call IT and sit on hold waiting for them to pick up.


 The only way to do it online would be to cancel the existing selections that you have, and then you can start over scheduling three new ones.


----------



## doconeill

ottawamom said:


> How do I book one more for a throw away ride after I have cancelled one (short of calling IT and getting them to add it back)? If there's a way to do it online I would love to know because that is what I will do. I just don't want to call IT and sit on hold waiting for them to pick up.



I don't think you can do it now without starting over for that day, but on the day in question I believe you can. However, since I haven't done it and we're talking about a case that probably hasn't really come up much, I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## hjbvet

mesaboy2 said:


> My current theory is that the 1:00a booking windows occur on days where the MK itself closes at 1:00a (not including EMH).  It doesn't make much sense to me, but that appears to be a recent pattern.
> 
> If true, then tomorrow night (Monday night/Tuesday morning) may see the booking window not open until 1:00a.  When I originally looked into this a month or two ago, this entire upcoming week had 1:00a MK closings scheduled, but now it looks like it only happens tomorrow night.
> 
> I would be interested in hearing anyone's experiences, especially tomorrow night.  And thanks in advance!




Thank you! Guess I'll just have to mentally prepare myself for being up late late late.


----------



## NixieLovesMickey

Hi everyone,

I heard that the Toy Story attraction was trailed for FP+ only recently but that you can now use the stand-by line.  Then I heard that you can only see 'for the first time in forever' with a FP+.  And then I heard that you didn't need one.

I am confused.  Are there any attractions at WDW that require a FP+ to attend?  We are going during Christmas and I would hate to miss out on something someone wanted to do simply because I didn't get a FP+ for it...standby lines are okay.  And we realize that we wont do everything.

Thanks
Nixie


----------



## mesaboy2

NixieLovesMickey said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I heard that the Toy Story attraction was trailed for FP+ only recently but that you can now use the stand-by line.  Then I heard that you can only see 'for the first time in forever' with a FP+.  And then I heard that you didn't need one.
> 
> I am confused.  *Are there any attractions at WDW that require a FP+ to attend?*  We are going during Christmas and I would hate to miss out on something someone wanted to do simply because I didn't get a FP+ for it...standby lines are okay.  And we realize that we wont do everything.
> 
> Thanks
> Nixie



Not currently.  Previous tests for this were only a few days long and largely unannounced.  The Frozen singalong has never been FP-only.


----------



## mckinfam

I was able to obtain my fastpasses at midnight on this date (November 24), and I did not have to wait until 1:00 a.m.


----------



## nogreenworld

i am on now, and am reloading my fast pass+ "select party" page, and it's not updating.

is it a 1am night, maybe, or am i just screwed?


----------



## marciemi

Not working for me either. Last night worked at midnight (I'm offsite so doing one day at a time) but can't get the 25th to open today.


----------



## 20yBWDW

nogreenworld said:


> i am on now, and am reloading my fast pass+ "select party" page, and it's not updating.
> 
> is it a 1am night, maybe, or am i just screwed?



Having same problem. Also, mine is only showing me, not the other members of my party. And I can't even select me.


----------



## mggeary

nogreenworld said:


> i am on now, and am reloading my fast pass+ "select party" page, and it's not updating.
> 
> is it a 1am night, maybe, or am i just screwed?



No luck here either.  Hoping it is in fact a 1am night.


----------



## hjbvet

It's midnight EST and my 60 FP+ window hasn't opened up yet. Looks like your theory might be right!


----------



## Teacup53

My window says that I can book FP+ but then it won't let me.  Argg this is aggravating.  Is this happening to others?


----------



## foxfire79k

20yBWDW said:


> Having same problem. Also, mine is only showing me, not the other members of my party. And I can't even select me.



I'm having the same exact problem.


----------



## hotveggy

can't get in either...


----------



## mggeary

foxfire79k said:


> I'm having the same exact problem.



Same.  My guess is tickets linked as packages also have not activated, as the FP system for today has not yet loaded, at least I hope.


----------



## rngrblu9

no luck :-( i can't believe i have to try to stay up for another 48 minutes!!!


----------



## Teacup53

20yBWDW said:


> Having same problem. Also, mine is only showing me, not the other members of my party. And I can't even select me.



Me too, Me too.  So frustrating.  I woke up for this!!!


----------



## nogreenworld

20yBWDW said:


> Having same problem. Also, mine is only showing me, not the other members of my party. And I can't even select me.



this is apparently often normal behavior until your window opens, according to the first post.  i have the same thing happening.  only me visible.

i verified with IT help at WDW today that everything was good for our account to book FP+ online tonight.

they had no idea that sometimes it's been 1am.


----------



## spokanemom

20yBWDW said:


> Having same problem. Also, mine is only showing me, not the other members of my party. And I can't even select me.



Me either, but at least I know I am not losing my mind!  Misery loves company, right?


----------



## kbgusto

Trying to access FP and it is not allowing me to. I hate that your theory is right, because I cannot manage to stay up till 1 am BUT its good to know there is a method to the madness. LOL


----------



## Itinkso

When MK had regular park hours until 1:00 a.m., the 60-day window didn't open until 1:00 a.m. I know mesa was advising this would happen for tonight as MK is still open.


----------



## hjbvet

rngrblu9 said:


> no luck :-( i can't believe i have to try to stay up for another 48 minutes!!!



Same feelings here!


----------



## nogreenworld

i'll be up for sure now, because i'm irritated, but what the hell am i going to do for 45 more minutes?


----------



## MinnieF

ugh!  Same thing here.  I thought i was going crazy... oh well, 1am here we go!


----------



## mggeary

nogreenworld said:


> i'll be up for sure now, because i'm irritated, but what the hell am i going to do for 45 more minutes?



Hopefully resisting the urge to refresh every 5 minutes


----------



## nogreenworld

Itinkso said:


> When MK had regular park hours until 1:00 a.m., the 60-day window didn't open until 1:00 a.m. I know mesa was advising this would happen for tonight as MK is still open.



i saw this was a working theory (still in red on OP), but i was really hoping it was wrong.  a lot.  sounds like a plausible theory.  surprised that the help desk didn't know about it when i talked to them earlier.


----------



## nogreenworld

mggeary said:


> Hopefully resisting the urge to refresh every 5 minutes



i've refreshed somewhere in the neighborhood of 150 times by now, so slowing down to once every five minutes would be massive progress!


----------



## Teacup53

Thanks for the reassurance and company.  Beats my feed on FB.  
Once we actually get in I wish you all the best of luck getting all the FP+ you are looking for AT the times you want.


----------



## KristaTX

No luck for me, either.  And so, I wait.  And check, and check, and check


----------



## nogreenworld

Teacup53 said:


> Thanks for the reassurance and company.  Beats my feed on FB.
> Once we actually get in I wish you all the best of luck getting all the FP+ you are looking for AT the times you want.



ditto.


----------



## 20yBWDW

Teacup53 said:


> Thanks for the reassurance and company.  Beats my feed on FB.
> Once we actually get in I wish you all the best of luck getting all the FP+ you are looking for AT the times you want.



I was just about to come in here and say the same thing. Thanks to all of you who posted that you are having the same issue as me. I relaxed quite a bit reading that. And I also agree that this beats my FB newsfeed. I'm trying to bury my head in the sand, or at least in thoughts of Disney World.


----------



## Gabriel&Nana

Feeling disrespected


----------



## mggeary

On the bright side, may be a bit easier tonight to grab what you want, many have surely gone back to bed.


----------



## Teacup53

I know I spend too much time on Facebook when i want to like other things that you can't like.  Such as other peoples posts on here.  Ha, ha.  Maybe we can wait everyone else out and grab ALL the FP+ at 1am because now I have no chance of sleeping till then.   And yes, thoughts of WDW are better than most else on the inter-webs right now.  Although I did peruse the lighting deals on Amazon.


----------



## Toad_Passenger

So, I guess we're all in the same boat, and I can hold off on throwing my PC out my window for a bit longer?


----------



## KristaTX

I got access at 1 a.m. EST.  I'm all booked for the week!

ETA - And I was checking at least every 5 minutes from 12 a.m. EST until I finally got access at exactly 1 a.m. EST


----------



## hotveggy

Yes, opened right at 1am.... Got everything I wanted including Anna and Elsa!!


----------



## Toad_Passenger

Opened right up for me at 1, also. Working back to front got everything locked in, and just went in to update times.

All systems go for the end of January!


----------



## Teacup53

KristaTX said:


> I got access at 1 a.m. EST.  I'm all booked for the week!
> 
> ETA - And I was checking at least every 5 minutes from 12 a.m. EST until I finally got access at exactly 1 a.m. EST



I was able to get in at exactly 1am EST too.  Booked all week with A&E plus 7DMT.  So excited despite being up at a ridiculous hour and I have to wake up for the day before 5 - ugh :good vibes

Hope everyone else was as successful.
 Enjoy your trips.


----------



## mggeary

Woohoo!  All booked.  Got 7DMT and A&E for all our MK days.  MSEP and FoF not yet loaded.

Curious that Splash was still not available on 1/31, despite supposedly back up from refurb on that day.

Also slightly annoying that system occasionally forces a 20min buffer between FP windows for no apparent reason.


----------



## mesaboy2

For those of you who experienced the 1:00a open tonight, I apologize--I'm just the messenger though!

Thanks for reporting your experience, there definitely appears to be a correlation between this and the very late MK close this early morning.  More scheduled next month--see the updated info (including dates) in the OP.


----------



## Gabriel&Nana

mggeary said:


> Curious that Splash was still not available on 1/31, despite supposedly back up from refurb on that day.



Reaaly ? Still no Splash on 1/31 ? Do anybody see Splash on 2/1 ?


----------



## marciemi

I gave up and went to bed and just did it this morning since I was trying for Christmas Day only (30 days out) and not a whole vacation of stuff like you guys!  No issues getting what I wanted since I knew that of course nothing major would be available (ie 7DMT/A&E/Parades/FW).  But just adding to the general knowledge pool that the 30 days out wasn't opening either at midnight (in addition to the 60+ days).

Mesaboy - would you mind if I pm'd you a question?  I did in fact read the whole first post and the entire 94 pages of this thread and don't see it addressed anywhere and think it might be a "gaming the system" question, which I've had my wrist slapped for asking on the DIS before so would rather not ask it publicly, but figure if anyone would know it would be you!  Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

marciemi said:


> I gave up and went to bed and just did it this morning since I was trying for Christmas Day only (30 days out) and not a whole vacation of stuff like you guys!  No issues getting what I wanted since I knew that of course nothing major would be available (ie 7DMT/A&E/Parades/FW).  But just adding to the general knowledge pool that the 30 days out wasn't opening either at midnight (in addition to the 60+ days).
> 
> Mesaboy - would you mind if I pm'd you a question?  I did in fact read the whole first post and the entire 94 pages of this thread and don't see it addressed anywhere and think it might be a "gaming the system" question, which I've had my wrist slapped for asking on the DIS before so would rather not ask it publicly, but figure if anyone would know it would be you!  Thanks!



That's fine, but I'm not very confident I'll know the answer.  It's all I can do to understand and relay how I think it's supposed to work.


----------



## nogreenworld

mggeary said:


> Woohoo!  All booked.  Got 7DMT and A&E for all our MK days.  MSEP and FoF not yet loaded.
> 
> Curious that Splash was still not available on 1/31, despite supposedly back up from refurb on that day.
> 
> Also slightly annoying that system occasionally forces a 20min buffer between FP windows for no apparent reason.



i got in right at 1am also.  i did get 7dmt and A&E.  i could have had them for all three days that we were in MK,  but i really didn't like the available times for them.  for our MK days, the times were really inconvenient and put a damper on getting where we would be in the park for ADR's and whatnot.

i know it's good i got A&E since so many people want it and can't get it at all, but i'm a little disappointed that i had to re-work some of the other FP+ options to make way for A&E.  i was really hoping that given the low volume time we were going, we'd have a little more flexibility in the hours.  but beggars and choosers, right?

the rest of the stuff seemed to snap into place pretty well.

thanks, mesaboy, for all your work on this thread.  it really was invaluable.


----------



## nogreenworld

also, for those following along coordinating multiple parties, everything worked out for mine.

if you recall, we have three of us at WL with the PSD package, and three at the swan.  we linked accounts, and i was able to make the FP+ for all six of us at 1am on the 60 day mark.  

at midnight, it was just me showing up (not the rest of my party).  at 1am, everyone was there.

the only caution i will give is that a CM told me to talk to the IT help desk about the swan reservation tickets.  the half the group staying at the swan had bought physical tickets and linked them to their stay, but the IT people said they had to do something with some "fastpass card" or something on their account because of the way the swan reservations work with tickets added the way they were.  they say it normally takes a day or two, but they got it done for me asap and everything worked like a charm.


----------



## PoohsFan1

My 60 day mark was yesterday and I was planning on making FP+ selections at 11pm (CDT) on 11/23, but things happened and I was unable to do so.  So when I got up yesterday morning (7am) I logged on and was able to get everything that I wanted (I was sure that I was going to miss out on the big ones).  To my surprise, I was able to get 7DMT for each of our MK days and then was able to tweak the times to better fit our schedule.  I originally wasn't going to get A&E FP+ because the girls didn't seem too interested since we already saw them in May, however late yesterday my DD11 said to me that she would like to see them again .  I wished she would of came to me when I was first making my selections because A&E was wide open for each of our MK days.  The day that I wanted to get it was booked, but fortunately our last MK day, it was wide open and I was able to book it for all of us.


----------



## gatechfan99

mggeary said:


> Woohoo!  All booked.  Got 7DMT and A&E for all our MK days.  MSEP and FoF not yet loaded.
> 
> Curious that Splash was still not available on 1/31, despite supposedly back up from refurb on that day.
> 
> Also slightly annoying that system occasionally forces a 20min buffer between FP windows for no apparent reason.



Do you know when to expect the FoF parade to be loaded? I was wanting to get that last night when I booked for the week, but saw it wasn't available any day I was there.


----------



## Cluelyss

gatechfan99 said:


> Do you know when to expect the FoF parade to be loaded? I was wanting to get that last night when I booked for the week, but saw it wasn't available any day I was there.


Was it not listed as an option, or was it there and either grayed out or with the note "standby only"? If the latter, then all the FPs have been distributed for the day. The parades and fireworks have been released pretty consistently right at the 60-day mark lately, so it's possible they are already gone on the date you are looking for. If so, just keep checking, and try for singles. For my trip I was able to collect singles for Wishes one at a time over the course of a few weeks until I had all 4. Good luck!


----------



## gatechfan99

Cluelyss said:


> Was it not listed as an option, or was it there and either grayed out or with the note "standby only"? If the latter, then all the FPs have been distributed for the day. The parades and fireworks have been released pretty consistently right at the 60-day mark lately, so it's possible they are already gone on the date you are looking for. If so, just keep checking, and try for singles. For my trip I was able to collect singles for Wishes one at a time over the course of a few weeks until I had all 4. Good luck!



You're right, it just says Standby Only. I guess they were already gone which surprised me since it was Day 4 of our trip with the 60 day FP booking window opening right then. Anna and Elsa were even available but both parades were gone every day. Oh well.


----------



## marciemi

mesaboy2 said:


> That's fine, but I'm not very confident I'll know the answer.  It's all I can do to understand and relay how I think it's supposed to work.



PM sent - thanks so much!


----------



## mggeary

Anyone see Splash Mtn open to book FP on 1/31 or early Feb?  Was really hoping to ride it on 1/31, last day of our trip.


----------



## WDW88

mggeary said:


> Anyone see Splash Mtn open to book FP on 1/31 or early Feb?  Was really hoping to ride it on 1/31, last day of our trip.



Us, too. Wasn't going to spend our last day at MK, but Splash is my son's absolute favorite. Interested to know when FP+ availability does open up for it.  Now planning our day there in the hopes it opens up. Fingers crossed!


----------



## peca

I'm scheduling my fast passes and have a question.  When I modify an experience to look for a different fast pass will the attractions listed be the only ones available and do those update as fast passes become available.  I am looking like everyone else for an A&E fast pass for the last week of January and I'm hoping that they release more but wasn't sure if it shows up when you modify or if you have to cancel all of them and re-request all 3 for it to show up.


----------



## Cluelyss

peca said:


> I'm scheduling my fast passes and have a question.  When I modify an experience to look for a different fast pass will the attractions listed be the only ones available and do those update as fast passes become available.  I am looking like everyone else for an A&E fast pass for the last week of January and I'm hoping that they release more but wasn't sure if it shows up when you modify or if you have to cancel all of them and re-request all 3 for it to show up.


Yes, it will show up if you are searching via the "modify" option. And even though the app will say it's only searching during your existing FP return window, it's actually searching the entire day. HOWEVER, if you have other FPs scheduled that day, you will NOT see any times that overlap your other FP return windows. So the only way to truly check for availability during the entire day would be the "make new selections" option.  Also, you may have better luck splitting up your party and searching for singles. Even if you can't get return windows that overlap initially, it's easier to modify your return time than to find the original FP. Finally, make sure you subscribe to the January A&E cancellation board.  Generally Disney will not "release more" into inventory unless park hours are extended, but people do change their plans constantly, freeing up some spots. Good luck!


----------



## peca

Cluelyss - Thank you so much.  I'll try doing that


----------



## globamabob

Staying on-site at SSR in Jan. Tonight we hit the 60 day mark. Thought my FP+ window would open at 11:00 CT (12:00 EST), but it didn't open until 12:00 CT (1:00am EST). Just thought I'd report! 

Got all our passes with no prob anyway. Yay!


----------



## mesaboy2

globamabob said:


> Staying on-site at SSR in Jan. Tonight we hit the 60 day mark. Thought my FP+ window would open at 11:00 CT (12:00 EST), but it didn't open until 12:00 CT (1:00am EST). Just thought I'd report!
> 
> Got all our passes with no prob anyway. Yay!



Thank you for letting us all know.  It would seem the hours at MK have moved around a bit again this week, with 1:00a closings again twice more this week (tonight and tomorrow).  I would expect booking windows to open in concert with those closings, so all reading be aware....


----------



## nogreenworld

Cluelyss said:


> Finally, make sure you subscribe to the January A&E cancellation board.  Generally Disney will not "release more" into inventory unless park hours are extended, but people do change their plans constantly, freeing up some spots. Good luck!



i don't know if i'm doing something wrong, or just having a bad logic day, but i can't seem to find the cancellation board.  do you have a link, perhaps?


----------



## Cluelyss

nogreenworld said:


> i don't know if i'm doing something wrong, or just having a bad logic day, but i can't seem to find the cancellation board.  do you have a link, perhaps?


There has been one for October, November and December, but for some reason I cannot find one for January? Perhaps one hasn't been started yet? Hopefully someone else here will know....this was an amazing thread and very helpful in planning my October trip. Normally all you have to do is search "A&E",  "cancellation" and the month of your visit to find the most recent.


----------



## nogreenworld

Cluelyss said:


> There has been one for October, November and December, but for some reason I cannot find one for January? Perhaps one hasn't been started yet? Hopefully someone else here will know....this was an amazing thread and very helpful in planning my October trip. Normally all you have to do is search "A&E",  "cancellation" and the month of your visit to find the most recent.



i started one.  in case anyone is interested:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3355458


----------



## Stefecatzz

I've search this thread & nothing came up about this.  

Why is MDE not available for a Windows phone?  My friend has one & says the only thing that is available is Disney Expedition.  I don't understand this.  

Since I don't have a Smartphone, we need tips about where the FP+ kiosks are located in Epcot, please.

TIA!


----------



## mesaboy2

Stefecatzz said:


> I've search this thread & nothing came up about this.
> 
> Why is MDE not available for a Windows phone?  My friend has one & says the only thing that is available is Disney Expedition.  I don't understand this.
> 
> Since I don't have a Smartphone, we need tips about *where the FP+ kiosks are located in Epcot*, please.
> 
> TIA!



The best info I have is in the first post:



> *EPCOT*
> Innoventions East Breezeway
> Innoventions West Breezeway
> International Gateway
> Tip Board (Future World Plaza)



Also mentioned there is how a definitive list of kiosk locations has been difficult as they tend to open some and close others fairly frequently.


----------



## doconeill

To answer the other question:



Stefecatzz said:


> Why is MDE not available for a Windows phone?  My friend has one & says the only thing that is available is Disney Expedition.  I don't understand this.



Windows smartphones are a VERY small percentage of the smartphone market. Less than 3% last I knew earlier this year, and they have been VERY flat in market share over the last several years.

Evidently the effort to port the application to the Windows Phone OS is complicated enough to not justify the effort at this time for such a small number of users. Especially since the web site is still accessible to them.


----------



## zabache

My parents are leaving a day before us. They would still have one set of FP left on their MB. Can I use their FP even if they never entered the park? I would just keep their MB and use them at the entrance of the ride. Does anyone have experience with this? Did it work? Did it not work?
TIA


----------



## samsteele

I've searched this thread & no results for the following question.

My adult niece may join me at the last minute for an upcoming onsite stay. I have long since made my own FP+ choices. Once I add her to MDX, is there any way to also "add" her to my existing fastpass plus choices - eg somehow mirroring or duplicating my existing FP+ selections for this new guest - so that we can ride at the same time? Or, must I change my existing times, search for new overlapping times for her and potentially lose my FP for headliner attractions like 7DMT? I think I could swap magic bands with her to allow her to ride the hottest tickets by herself but ideally we would like to ride together. Basically, I made FP+ selections at 60 days out for only 1 guest (me) and now need the same selections for a 2nd guest (niece). Any helpful suggestions appreciated.


----------



## zabache

samsteele said:


> I've searched this thread & no results for the following question.
> 
> My adult niece may join me at the last minute for an upcoming onsite stay. I have long since made my own FP+ choices. Once I add her to MDX, is there any way to also "add" her to my existing fastpass plus choices - eg somehow mirroring or duplicating my existing FP+ selections for this new guest - so that we can ride at the same time? Or, must I change my existing times, search for new overlapping times for her and potentially lose my FP for headliner attractions like 7DMT? I think I could swap magic bands with her to allow her to ride the hottest tickets by herself but ideally we would like to ride together. Basically, I made FP+ selections at 60 days out for only 1 guest (me) and now need the same selections for a 2nd guest (niece). Any helpful suggestions appreciated.



You can duplicate your FP to your niece only if they are available.
If they aren't available then try and find one for her that might be overlapping like you mentioned before and then ride together when the time is right.
When is your trip?


----------



## samsteele

Thank you for this. Trip is in a few weeks so I don't hold out much hope for FP for 7DMT.


----------



## Stefecatzz

mesaboy2 said:


> The best info I have is in the first post:
> 
> 
> 
> Also mentioned there is how a definitive list of kiosk locations has been difficult as they tend to open some and close others fairly frequently.



Thanks!  



doconeill said:


> To answer the other question:
> 
> 
> 
> Windows smartphones are a VERY small percentage of the smartphone market. Less than 3% last I knew earlier this year, and they have been VERY flat in market share over the last several years.
> 
> Evidently the effort to port the application to the Windows Phone OS is complicated enough to not justify the effort at this time for such a small number of users. Especially since the web site is still accessible to them.



That's interesting.  I guess that makes sense.  Like I said, I don't have a Smartphone do I don't know the first thing about their popularity.  It shouldn't be too hard to rely on the kiosks to make our 4th FP if we choose to do so.

Thanks for the response!  



zabache said:


> My parents are leaving a day before us. They would still have one set of FP left on their MB. Can I use their FP even if they never entered the park? I would just keep their MB and use them at the entrance of the ride. Does anyone have experience with this? Did it work? Did it not work?
> TIA



I have on 2 different occasions this past spring w/no complications or questions from the CMs.  I'm not sure if it may be looked down upon but I have read on here that some CMs have informed guests to do this if need be.  Not sure if they still do so..


----------



## ougrad86

Stefecatzz said:


> Thanks!
> That's interesting.  I guess that makes sense.  Like I said, I don't have a Smartphone do I don't know the first thing about their popularity.  It shouldn't be too hard to rely on the kiosks to make our 4th FP if we choose to do so.
> 
> Thanks for the response!
> 
> I have on 2 different occasions this past spring w/no complications or questions from the CMs.  I'm not sure if it may be looked down upon but I have read on here that some CMs have informed guests to do this if need be.  Not sure if they still do so..



If you would like to access it on the phone, you might try bringing up the web page - that is what I do on my iPad mini, since I do not like the app that much.  Not sure how it would present itself on the phone in this case however.


----------



## Stefecatzz

ougrad86 said:


> If you would like to access it on the phone, you might try bringing up the web page - that is what I do on my iPad mini, since I do not like the app that much.  Not sure how it would present itself on the phone in this case however.



Oh, good point.  I hadn't thought of that.  Thanks!  

Does anyone have experience with this?  I've never used WiFi in the parks.


----------



## MermaidMommy

Stefecatzz said:


> Oh, good point.  I hadn't thought of that.  Thanks!    Does anyone have experience with this?  I've never used WiFi in the parks.


On our last trip this past March, I had so many problems with the app on my iPhone that I ended up just pulling up the website on my phone for the last half of my trip when I needed to make changes in the parks.


----------



## doconeill

Stefecatzz said:


> Oh, good point.  I hadn't thought of that.  Thanks!
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this?  I've never used WiFi in the parks.



That's why I orgiinally mentioned that the web page was still available to Windows Phone users.

On my Android phone last April, I switched to using the web page instead of the app because the app is atrociously slow to start, even if I've already run it once.

I also typically turn wi-fi off while in the parks and just use mobile data. Although it has gotten better over the last couple years, it is fairly problematic keeping a reliable connection while moving around the park and drains the battery pretty fast - smartphones tend to use more power seeking wi-fi signals when enabled but having difficulty with them. My battery life doubled without using wi-fi.


----------



## zabache

Stefecatzz said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I have on 2 different occasions this past spring w/no complications or questions from the CMs.  I'm not sure if it may be looked down upon but I have read on here that some CMs have informed guests to do this if need be.  Not sure if they still do so..



Did the ppl that you used the fast pass from ever enter the park or did they just give you the MB and you used it at the entrance of the ride?
TIA


----------



## Stefecatzz

MermaidMommy said:


> On our last trip this past March, I had so many problems with the app on my iPhone that I ended up just pulling up the website on my phone for the last half of my trip when I needed to make changes in the parks.



Thanks!  I guess not being able to get the app doesn't matter after all.  



doconeill said:


> That's why I orgiinally mentioned that the web page was still available to Windows Phone users.
> 
> On my Android phone last April, I switched to using the web page instead of the app because the app is atrociously slow to start, even if I've already run it once.
> 
> I also typically turn wi-fi off while in the parks and just use mobile data. Although it has gotten better over the last couple years, it is fairly problematic keeping a reliable connection while moving around the park and drains the battery pretty fast - smartphones tend to use more power seeking wi-fi signals when enabled but having difficulty with them. My battery life doubled without using wi-fi.



I think we'll just see about using the kiosks if they're not too crowded.  It seems like more of a hassle than it's worth to use a phone in the parks.  Thanks for your input!  



zabache said:


> Did the ppl that you used the fast pass from ever enter the park or did they just give you the MB and you used it at the entrance of the ride?
> TIA



On one occasion, they were in the park & gave me their band to borrow.  On another, they chose to stay at the room last minute b/c they weren't feeling well so I used it at the attraction.


----------



## bhyer

I was able to make fast pass reservations for everything I needed for end of January & beginning of February but I don't see a fast pass selection available for MSEP.  If it doesn't show then does that mean it won't be offered?  Or it just hasn't been added yet?  And if it hasn't been added yet how do we know when know when it will be?  Or do you just have to sign on to MDE every day and check?


----------



## mesaboy2

bhyer said:


> I was able to make fast pass reservations for everything I needed for end of January & beginning of February but I don't see a fast pass selection available for MSEP.  If it doesn't show then does that mean it won't be offered?  Or it just hasn't been added yet?  And if it hasn't been added yet how do we know when know when it will be?  Or do you just have to sign on to MDE every day and check?



As far as I've been able to determine, everything is normally released at the 60-day point anymore--including parades and fireworks.  There may be occasional exceptions to this, but not enough of them to be predictable or expected.

Bottom line is there are certain things--because of high demand, short supply, or both--that disappear very fast and require almost daily checks to have much hope of getting FP for them.  These attractions include all MK parades, Wishes, A&E, and often 7DMT.


----------



## Bree

bhyer said:


> I was able to make fast pass reservations for everything I needed for end of January & beginning of February but I don't see a fast pass selection available for MSEP.  If it doesn't show then does that mean it won't be offered?  Or it just hasn't been added yet?  And if it hasn't been added yet how do we know when know when it will be?  Or do you just have to sign on to MDE every day and check?



I wasn't able to get MSEP either.  It either shows as "Closed for Refurbishment" or that all FP+ are gone for the day.


----------



## Cluelyss

samsteele said:


> I've searched this thread & no results for the following question.  My adult niece may join me at the last minute for an upcoming onsite stay. I have long since made my own FP+ choices. Once I add her to MDX, is there any way to also "add" her to my existing fastpass plus choices - eg somehow mirroring or duplicating my existing FP+ selections for this new guest - so that we can ride at the same time? Or, must I change my existing times, search for new overlapping times for her and potentially lose my FP for headliner attractions like 7DMT? I think I could swap magic bands with her to allow her to ride the hottest tickets by herself but ideally we would like to ride together. Basically, I made FP+ selections at 60 days out for only 1 guest (me) and now need the same selections for a 2nd guest (niece). Any helpful suggestions appreciated.


You can try the "copy" function, however I would recommend doing this online instead of the app. I've read too many reports of the app canceling existing FPs if there is not additional availability.   The website at least warns you that there is no availability, or so I've heard. In order to guarantee not losing any existing selections, I would advise searching for single FPs for your niece that overlap your existing return windows. Good luck!!


----------



## davegins

Our tickets are for February 1, and I refreshed the FP+ page exactly at midnight tonight and logged on. A&E and MSEP were already gone! Did I do something wrong? We have a party of 4, hopefully I didn't make a mistake by booking them all together. Do they release more or are we out of luck?


----------



## CableKC

What does A&E stand for?

Also.....you can arrange for FastPass tickets for parades like the Main Street Electric Parade?

Where do you end up sitting and how does it work?


----------



## cel_disney

davegins said:


> Our tickets are for February 1, and I refreshed the FP+ page exactly at midnight tonight and logged on. A&E and MSEP were already gone! Did I do something wrong? We have a party of 4, hopefully I didn't make a mistake by booking them all together. Do they release more or are we out of luck?



How long is your trip?  Those are 2 of the most popular FP - most likely only available to those staying 4+ day trips.  For my October trip they were not available until I was booking my 60+7 day.   That means for the first 6 days there was no FP available when I started booking at midnight.   It's very common for them to be booked 60-64 days out so you likely did nothing wrong except maybe have a short trip with MK early in your trip? 

In my experience - you should continue trying to get A&E FPs one at a time if your party is under 5 people.  You will have a good chance of getting groups of them together.


----------



## cel_disney

CableKC said:


> What does A&E stand for?  Also.....you can arrange for FastPass tickets for parades like the Main Street Electric Parade?  Where do you end up sitting and how does it work?



A&E stands for Anna and Elsa.  

MSEP stands for Main Street Electrical Parade.    Seating for the parade is limited to ~300 people and is reserved at the top of the hub near the castle.   With small numbers in that area there are plenty of places to sit/stand without a blocked view and entrance is 15 minutes before parade start time.   We did this for the Festival of Fantasy parade (FoF) and it surpassed my expectations for convenience and enjoyment.   These FP are very hard to get.


----------



## siskaren

davegins said:


> Our tickets are for February 1, and I refreshed the FP+ page exactly at midnight tonight and logged on. A&E and MSEP were already gone! Did I do something wrong? We have a party of 4, hopefully I didn't make a mistake by booking them all together. Do they release more or are we out of luck?



I'm curious as to how you were able to book on December 2 for a trip starting February 1, when that's 61 days, not 60.


----------



## hcox31

siskaren said:


> I'm curious as to how you were able to book on December 2 for a trip starting February 1, when that's 61 days, not 60.



Maybe they get there the day before?


----------



## siskaren

hcox31 said:


> Maybe they get there the day before?



He said his tickets were for February 1, which I took to mean that his trip starts on February 1, since tickets don't have dates on them.


----------



## jeffmw

Our trip begins Feb. 8 and we're going to be going to MK Feb. 9. Our window opens next week. I know going on our second day isn't helpful as far as getting FastPasses, but due to some other scheduling that's when we need to go.

It seems like people here are having success getting A&E FastPasses with little problem lately but it sounds like some of that may be people scheduling for the latter portions of their trip. 

Does anyone have a sense of our chances booking A+E 61 days out? Is that a significant difference rather than 63 or 64 days, etc.? There are only 2 of us (both kids are under 3) and we are pretty flexible in terms of time.

Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

jeffmw said:


> Our trip begins Feb. 8 and we're going to be going to MK Feb. 9. Our window opens next week. I know going on our second day isn't helpful as far as getting FastPasses, but due to some other scheduling that's when we need to go.  It seems like people here are having success getting A&E FastPasses with little problem lately but it sounds like some of that may be people scheduling for the latter portions of their trip.  Does anyone have a sense of our chances booking A+E 61 days out? Is that a significant difference rather than 63 or 64 days, etc.? There are only 2 of us (both kids are under 3) and we are pretty flexible in terms of time.  Thanks!


Yes, it is a significant difference, but your chances are better with only 2. You will want to be logged in right at midnight for the best chance of success, and if you cannot get 2 together, try for 2 overlapping singles. And if at first you don't succeed, keep trying!! On many occasions people will book A&E for every available date of their trip during initial booking, then drop the ones that don't fit their schedule.   Also, not sure if there is a February cancellation thread yet, but if you aren't able to get FPs at midnight, make sure you subscribe to and follow that thread. Good luck!!


----------



## bhyer

When we were planning our trip we knew that we were going to be there for 16 nights and we weren't sure where to put in the 3 nights for Universal.  We decided on the middle of our trip and what a mistake that was!  Resulted in having to book fast passes on two different dates and because the first part of our stay at a WDW is 7 nights - we missed out on getting a chance at things that get snapped up at the 10 day mark (like MSEP) and the second part of our stay is 5 nights so we missed out there too.
It's something that I would have never thought of when planning the trip a year ago but wish I had known.  I'm learning!!


----------



## gzmtlock

Hi Mesaboy,

We're at WDW Dec. 26-Jan 2, onsite.  I forget exactly when our 60 day window opened, but I was able to book all FP+ starting at midnight, including MK on Dec 30.  I don't remember the exact order which I booked, but I am sure MK was near the beginning, so I'm sure it was before 1 am.

HTH!


----------



## mesaboy2

gzmtlock said:


> Hi Mesaboy,
> 
> We're at WDW Dec. 26-Jan 2, onsite.  I forget exactly when our 60 day window opened, but I was able to book all FP+ starting at midnight, including MK on Dec 30.  I don't remember the exact order which I booked, but I am sure MK was near the beginning, so I'm sure it was before 1 am.
> 
> HTH!



If my math is correct, your 60-day window opened in late October when there were no 1:00a MK closures so you should have been able to book at 12:00a that night like normal.  Once your window opens, there is no time of day where you can't book FPs.

Thanks for reporting your experience!


----------



## hcox31

Thanks for all of the information and tips in this thread! I was able to successfully (mostly) schedule our FP last night.  Was able to get SDMT no problem at all.  Could have had it for both of our MK days.  Even got a wishes one when I went to modify one. Woohoo!  Will be looking for a FOF if I can find it and of course the ever elusive A and E.  You know, if you're willing to give up 4 spots in feb for me, that'd be grrrrrreat. ::rofl::

I need to look into how to get individual ones to maybe get some that overlap for A and E.


----------



## Gabriel&Nana

Thank you ! This thread was essential for me and I got the FP+ we want  EXCEPT for Splash Mountain on Feb 1st (The refurshment is scheduled until Jan 30).

Anybody did  ?


----------



## hcox31

I was unsuccessful at getting A&E last night at my window opening.  I was playing on the app this morning and was able to score a single.  Then I was able to get an overlapping second one.  Then after some more playing around a third and fourth! WOOHOO!  

3:40-4:40
4:20-5:20
4:40-5:40
4:50-5:50

They almost all overlap around 4:40/4:50, except the first and last which are off by 5 minutes on each end, but I'm going to keep them for now and hope some times open up so I can get them all to overlap.  

So all is definitely not lost when booking A&E!


----------



## Cluelyss

hcox31 said:


> I was unsuccessful at getting A&E last night at my window opening.  I was playing on the app this morning and was able to score a single.  Then I was able to get an overlapping second one.  Then after some more playing around a third and fourth! WOOHOO!  3:40-4:40 4:20-5:20 4:40-5:40 4:50-5:50  They almost all overlap around 4:40/4:50, except the first and last which are off by 5 minutes on each end, but I'm going to keep them for now and hope some times open up so I can get them all to overlap.  So all is definitely not lost when booking A&E!


Definitely keep checking, but if nothing else, there is a "reported" 5 min early grace period and 15 min late grace period, so you may be fine regardless. Congrats!!


----------



## Cluelyss

hcox31 said:


> Thanks for all of the information and tips in this thread! I was able to successfully (mostly) schedule our FP last night.  Was able to get SDMT no problem at all.  Could have had it for both of our MK days.  Even got a wishes one when I went to modify one. Woohoo!  Will be looking for a FOF if I can find it and of course the ever elusive A and E.  You know, if you're willing to give up 4 spots in feb for me, that'd be grrrrrreat. ::rofl::  I need to look into how to get individual ones to maybe get some that overlap for A and E.


You can  modify individual FP return times via the app - just select modify existing FP, choose the attraction to change, then select just one member of your party on the next screen to search for singles. Note that while it will state that it is only checking for attractions with an available return time as your existing FP, it is actually searching the entire day. Good luck!


----------



## sweetnjmom

Just want to make sure I understand something correctly:

"All other guests can prebook FP+ attractions no more than 30 days in advance, for the number of days on their linked ticket in MDX, and can use either the MDX website or app to do so. Unlike onsite guests, it is not possible to book beyond the 30-day mark."

I realize that staying off-site affects FP+ for me and I can only book at 30 days out.  Do I have to check at midnight at 30 days out for each day I'm planning to be there? I don't have 30 plus 7, right?


----------



## doconeill

sweetnjmom said:


> Just want to make sure I understand something correctly:
> 
> "All other guests can prebook FP+ attractions no more than 30 days in advance, for the number of days on their linked ticket in MDX, and can use either the MDX website or app to do so. Unlike onsite guests, it is not possible to book beyond the 30-day mark."
> 
> I realize that staying off-site affects FP+ for me and I can only book at 30 days out.  Do I have to check at midnight at 30 days out for each day I'm planning to be there? I don't have 30 plus 7, right?



Correct, you don't have any "+X" benefit, so it is 30 days from each day you want FP+ for.


----------



## sweetnjmom

doconeill said:


> Correct, you don't have any "+X" benefit, so it is 30 days from each day you want FP+ for.




Thanks.  This will the only downside to staying off site this trip but there are only a few "hard" FP+ that I want and hopefully staying during a "slower" week will benefit me--but I'm not counting any chickens.


----------



## hkp1042

Ok probably a dumb question but we are staying offsite so no magic bands. I have our fast passes all booked and we are good to go there. 
But since the fast passes are linked to each individual's ticket each kid will have to have their own ticket on them at all times, correct?


----------



## ghtx

hkp1042 said:


> Ok probably a dumb question but we are staying offsite so no magic bands. I have our fast passes all booked and we are good to go there.
> But since the fast passes are linked to each individual's ticket each kid will have to have their own ticket on them at all times, correct?



One person/parent can carry the ticket for each kid.  But each individual ticket will have to be tapped on the reader at the ride entrance to use FP.

Last trip all my kids got sick of wearing their MBs so I had to carry all of them around in my pocket.


----------



## ghtx

sweetnjmom said:


> I realize that staying off-site affects FP+ for me and I can only book at 30 days out.  *Do I have to check at midnight at 30 days out for each day I'm planning to be there?* I don't have 30 plus 7, right?



Or, you could wait until 30 days before the _last_ day of your trip.  On that day you could make your FP ressies all at one time.  All of the superheadliners will be unavailable at 30 days out anyways, so there is no real loss in waiting a few more days.


----------



## sweetnjmom

ghtx said:


> Or, you could wait until 30 days before the _last_ day of your trip.  On that day you could make your FP ressies all at one time.  All of the superheadliners will be unavailable at 30 days out anyways, so there is no real loss in waiting a few more days.



Not a bad idea... thanks for the suggestion.  We're making 7 Dwarfs Mine Train our park opening target (like probably every other person at MK) and the only other "headliners" we want are Toy Story Mania and the MSEP.

I have until April... I might do it in two shots... 30 days from our HS day to try to get TSMM and 30 days from our last day--which is the day we want the MSEP. 

Anna and Elsa would be awesome, but if my son doesn't get to meet them, so be it.  He just wants to meet Ariel with her mermaid tail. I think we'll be OK there.


----------



## Mommyof2Boos

Does anyone know if the 60 day, 30 day, and Same Day FP+ are in different pools, like 50%, 30%, 20% become available at each date respectively?


----------



## Cluelyss

Mommyof2Boos said:


> Does anyone know if the 60 day, 30 day, and Same Day FP+ are in different pools, like 50%, 30%, 20% become available at each date respectively?


Pretty sure everything is released into the system at 60 days. I had heard some were held back until 30 days, but was online to check again for A&E at my 30 day mark and didn't notice an increase in inventory


----------



## KEVD

I'm just starting our strategy planning for our trip in April 19th - 24th, 2015.  We have not been to WDW since they instituted FP+ so I'm new to this. And I'll admit that I have not read to the entire thread (it's 100 pages long).  Anyway, my question is:  We're staying offsite so we have the 30 day window to book FPs. We like to arrive at rope drop and usually leave the parks by around 5p. Which rides can I definitely expect NOT to be able to get FP's for and which ones should I have no problem with?  Keeping in mind that we prefer to leave the parks around 5p.


----------



## doconeill

Mommyof2Boos said:


> Does anyone know if the 60 day, 30 day, and Same Day FP+ are in different pools, like 50%, 30%, 20% become available at each date respectively?



There is no definitive evidence of such. I certainly haven't heard much about a release at 30 days.

For a while there was anecdotal evidence that at about 5 minutes before park open, they released some more FP+ for that day. I haven't heard anyone mention it in a while.


----------



## Cluelyss

KEVD said:


> I'm just starting our strategy planning for our trip in April 19th - 24th, 2015.  We have not been to WDW since they instituted FP+ so I'm new to this. And I'll admit that I have not read to the entire thread (it's 100 pages long).  Anyway, my question is:  We're staying offsite so we have the 30 day window to book FPs. We like to arrive at rope drop and usually leave the parks by around 5p. Which rides can I definitely expect NOT to be able to get FP's for and which ones should I have no problem with?  Keeping in mind that we prefer to leave the parks around 5p.


Outside of parades and fireworks, Anna and Elsa, and Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, I would suspect there would be inventory for everything else at 30 days.   The only other exceptions may be Toy Story Midway Mania, Soarin, Test Track and Enchanted Tales with Belle (which may have their earlier windows filled). I had no trouble tweaking my FP times on most attractions up to a week before my October trip.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Mommyof2Boos said:


> Does anyone know if the 60 day, 30 day, and Same Day FP+ are in different pools, like 50%, 30%, 20% become available at each date respectively?



A CM from Guest Relations told me on the phone that they were different pools, but not any percentages.


----------



## mom2rtk

MAGICFOR2 said:


> A CM from Guest Relations told me on the phone that they were different pools, but not any percentages.



I don't think we really have consensus yet on whether they save any for those other dates.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

mom2rtk said:


> I don't think we really have consensus yet on whether they save any for those other dates.



We need someone on the inside of their IT department here!   It is strange how some people will go in and get what they want, and others in the system at the same time won't.  And how they seem to release a bunch on certain rides sometimes.  Hard to predict.


----------



## ottawamom

ottawamom said:


> I had 3 fastpasses booked for HS. Wasn't going to use the 3rd one so I cancelled it to make it available to others.  I am park hopping around 1pm. Will I be able to book a fastpass in MK even though my "3rd' (cancelled) fastpass from HS won't have been used?



Just back thought I would update as no one was 100% sure of the answer.  I used the 2 FP I had booked at HS. We went to MK later in the day and I was able to book additional FP one at a time during our time in MK. There was no issue with having only 2 FP booked initially.

Hope this may help others int the same situation.


----------



## snowtommm

So Disney IT just gave me this scenario and I want to know if the info they gave me is correct.

I am an annual passholder and I have an upcoming split stay trip in May/June. I am staying for 4 days at the Boardwalk followed by 10 days at the Villas at GF.  IT just told me that when my 60 day fastpass window opens I should only book FP+ for the four days of the first stay instead 7 days. Then when my second reservation 60 day mark comes book for the remaining 10 days. They said if I book 7 days from the first stay date that I will be locked out of booking for the remainder of the 7 days. Apparently with the split stay the system will not recognize my 14 days as the length of stay to book all of the fastpasses as once

Is this correct?


----------



## doconeill

snowtommm said:


> So Disney IT just gave me this scenario and I want to know if the info they gave me is correct.
> 
> I am an annual passholder and I have an upcoming split stay trip in May/June. I am staying for 4 days at the Boardwalk followed by 10 days at the Villas at GF.  IT just told me that when my 60 day fastpass window opens I should only book FP+ for the four days of the first stay instead 7 days. Then when my second reservation 60 day mark comes book for the remaining 10 days. They said if I book 7 days from the first stay date that I will be locked out of booking for the remainder of the 7 days. Apparently with the split stay the system will not recognize my 14 days as the length of stay to book all of the fastpasses as once
> 
> Is this correct?



I don't know for certain that it is true, but it is definitely feasible. 

An annual pass generally acts as a 7-day ticket for FP+ purposes. The exception is that if you book a stay that is longer, you can book for the length of stay. If you book a stay that it shorter, you still get 7 days. I'm not sure, however, that you can book beyond the length of the stay - I think it just opens the 60 day window prior to check-in, for which you previously only had a 30 day window. If it allows you to book beyond the reservation, I'm not sure how they limit how far out you can book.

If you book up FP+ while you only have a 7-day max, it might set a flag saying your ticket is "fully booked", and even the later reservation might not unlock it at that point.


----------



## Delilah1310

which device do you recommend to make the FP+ reservations?
Is there any more reliability to using a laptop / PC vs. the app?

Is there anything I need to mindful of if I am using the laptop (other than being logged so it connects to to MDE)?

thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

Delilah1310 said:


> which device do you recommend to make the FP+ reservations?
> Is there any more reliability to using a laptop / PC vs. the app?
> 
> Is there anything I need to mindful of if I am using the laptop (other than being logged so it connects to to MDE)?
> 
> thanks!



Somewhere deep in the bowels of the OP, I recommend using the site over the app--which in my opinion remains too buggy.


----------



## Cluelyss

ottawamom said:


> Just back thought I would update as no one was 100% sure of the answer.  I used the 2 FP I had booked at HS. We went to MK later in the day and I was able to book additional FP one at a time during our time in MK. There was no issue with having only 2 FP booked initially.  Hope this may help others int the same situation.


Thanks so much for the update? Glad to hear!! Hope you had a magical trip


----------



## ottawamom

Thank you we did have a wonderful trip.  The weather was in the 80's each day.  We toured commando style so we got a ton of stuff done.  My feet are still trying to recover but it was all worth it.

For those trying to secure FP's I was able to get a 4th FP for Soarin at about 1:00pm after I had used my first 3 for the day. I could have had one for 4:00pm for TSMM when we walked in to the Studios one day around 1:00.  You never know what you may be able to get once you are in the park.


----------



## Delilah1310

mesaboy2 said:


> Somewhere deep in the bowels of the OP, I recommend using the site over the app--which in my opinion remains too buggy.



thanks - I must have read over that. 
appreciate the response!


----------



## mirandaperez10

So you can't book 60 day mark with out tickets?


----------



## Itinkso

mirandaperez10 said:


> So you can't book 60 day mark with out tickets?



That's correct. You definitely need tickets linked to your MDE account and an onsite resort reservation before FP booking opens up for you.


----------



## epcotty

Just wondering in case we decide on a different day from what we've planned now,  how do you cancel fp+ and what happens if you forget to do so in time?  There must be lots of people who book fp+ and then don't go


----------



## ghtx

epcotty said:


> Just wondering in case we decide on a different day from what we've planned now,  how do you cancel fp+ and what happens if you forget to do so in time?  There must be lots of people who book fp+ and then don't go



You can cancel them and re-book new ones (subject to availability) on the app or the website.


----------



## inerror

What would you suggest... I'm going to WDW for the first time in Jan/Feb and was able to set up my Fastpass+ last week. However, now I am having second thoughts about using them at Epcot. How feasible is it to ride the Fastpass+ rides without using a Fastpass? I'm not a fan of Soarin (usually skip it when I'm at DCA) so that's one ride I'm not worried about. I almost feel like I should forgo the ones I set up and use them at MK instead. I will be at WDW for a total of 9 park days so I have plenty of time (I hope) to ride everything I would like to. 

Should I cancel my Epcot Fastpass+ and use them at another park instead?


----------



## epcotty

One more question: is it easy for them to copy my fp+ onto another ticket?  My brother will come along and he never gets a ticket before going there that day

Response to above post:  I'd advise cancelling the Epcot Fastpass+ in that case, as the only other really major fp+ besides soarin' is test track and you can try the single rider there if possible


----------



## Cluelyss

epcotty said:


> One more question: is it easy for them to copy my fp+ onto another ticket?  My brother will come along and he never gets a ticket before going there that day  Response to above post:  I'd advise cancelling the Epcot Fastpass+ in that case, as the only other really major fp+ besides soarin' is test track and you can try the single rider there if possible


Be careful using the copy function, especially if you have some of those harder-to-get FPs, as I've heard reports of people losing existing FP+ selections when there is no additional availability in one or more of the attractions they are trying to copy. Best bet is to search for singles with return windows that overlap what you currently have scheduled.


----------



## ghtx

inerror said:


> What would you suggest... I'm going to WDW for the first time in Jan/Feb and was able to set up my Fastpass+ last week. However, now I am having second thoughts about using them at Epcot. How feasible is it to ride the Fastpass+ rides without using a Fastpass? I'm not a fan of Soarin (usually skip it when I'm at DCA) so that's one ride I'm not worried about. I almost feel like I should forgo the ones I set up and use them at MK instead. I will be at WDW for a total of 9 park days so I have plenty of time (I hope) to ride everything I would like to.
> 
> Should I cancel my Epcot Fastpass+ and use them at another park instead?



If you don't care to ride Soarin, and if you can get to Epcot for RD to ride TT, then I vote yes cancel your Epcot FPs and replace them with MK FPs.


----------



## dwplanner

Hi I'm a newbie - I didn't see this anywhere, but I didn't make it through all the pages.

I have a party of 10 all under one reservation (staying on property and needs to be combined to receive military discount). There will be at least one day that the entire group won't be going to the same parks. Are the FP+ limitations linked to each individual, or to the entire group? For example, could 4 people make FP+ reservations at AK and 6 people make them at HS on the same day?

Thanks in advance, I trust the answers here more than calling DW!


----------



## ghtx

dwplanner said:


> Hi I'm a newbie - I didn't see this anywhere, but I didn't make it through all the pages.
> 
> I have a party of 10 all under one reservation (staying on property and needs to be combined to receive military discount). There will be at least one day that the entire group won't be going to the same parks. Are the FP+ limitations linked to each individual, or to the entire group? For example, *could 4 people make FP+ reservations at AK and 6 people make them at HS on the same day*?
> 
> Thanks in advance, I trust the answers here more than calling DW!



Yes


----------



## frozenfan5

Hoping someone can help answer this. My fast pass+ selection opens tonight at midnight. I see that MK is open until 1am and then has EMH until 3am. Would this mean that my FP+ selection begins at 1am or 3am? Thanks in advance, I would like to get a little sleep tonight


----------



## mesaboy2

frozenfan5 said:


> Hoping someone can help answer this. My fast pass+ selection opens tonight at midnight. I see that MK is open until 1am and then has EMH until 3am. Would this mean that my FP+ selection begins at 1am or 3am? Thanks in advance, I would like to get a little sleep tonight



Almost certainly 1:00a and not 12:00a.  Definitely not 3:00a.

See the green link in my signature for more info, or the thread I bumped a little while ago on this subject:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3355242


----------



## Rags

Need to get prepared for my Labor Day trip


----------



## spanielmom

Thank you so much to whomever started this thread.  Our last Disney trip was 3 years ago and the online fastpass booking system is new to us.  I did have a question.  My husband hates most rides, but I thought I would book him a fastpass along with me and the kids in case one of the kids wanted to use his fastpass for that ride after we have gone on it.  Are the fast passes non-transferable?  Or should I book him for something else while we are on the ride?


----------



## Avery&Todd

I think I've read everything you've posted Mesaboy2 about FP+ and park hopping, but I wanted your opinion on my specific situation:

Here are the facts:
1.  We're going to WDW June 6-11th so a pretty busy time
2.  We have park hopper tickets
3.  When we're in HS, it will NOT be on the weekends during SWW
4.  We will NOT be getting FP+ for any meet & greets (I have boys)
5.  Last trip to WDW was 2012 when we still could get paper FPs so I'm lost!
6.  We're staying at BWI if that matters
7.  We do want to ride the major attractions:  TSM, ToT, RRRC, SpM, TM, SM, Buzz, HM, EE, KRR, Safari etc.

We have a few days where we'll split our park days and my question to you is in your knowledgeable opinion, when would you book FP+ for?  Morning or afternoon parK? 
       A.  HS in the morning (8am b'fast inside the park pre-opening) and then Epcot in the afternoon
       B.  AK in the morning (8am TH bfast inside the park pre-opening) and then MK in the afternoon/evening
       C.  MK in the morning (just after rope drop) and then Epcot in the afternoon/evening

Do you need any other information to give me your best knowledgeable opinion/suggestions?


----------



## Cluelyss

spanielmom said:


> Thank you so much to whomever started this thread.  Our last Disney trip was 3 years ago and the online fastpass booking system is new to us.  I did have a question.  My husband hates most rides, but I thought I would book him a fastpass along with me and the kids in case one of the kids wanted to use his fastpass for that ride after we have gone on it.  Are the fast passes non-transferable?  Or should I book him for something else while we are on the ride?


You would just need to give one of the kids his MB to use his FP. Happens all the time!


----------



## Cluelyss

Avery&Todd said:


> I think I've read everything you've posted Mesaboy2 about FP+ and park hopping, but I wanted your opinion on my specific situation:  Here are the facts: 1.  We're going to WDW June 6-11th so a pretty busy time 2.  We have park hopper tickets 3.  When we're in HS, it will NOT be on the weekends during SWW 4.  We will NOT be getting FP+ for any meet & greets (I have boys) 5.  Last trip to WDW was 2012 when we still could get paper FPs so I'm lost! 6.  We're staying at BWI if that matters 7.  We do want to ride the major attractions:  TSM, ToT, RRRC, SpM, TM, SM, Buzz, HM, EE, KRR, Safari etc.  We have a few days where we'll split our park days and my question to you is in your knowledgeable opinion, when would you book FP+ for?  Morning or afternoon parK? A.  HS in the morning (8am b'fast inside the park pre-opening) and then Epcot in the afternoon B.  AK in the morning (8am TH bfast inside the park pre-opening) and then MK in the afternoon/evening C.  MK in the morning (just after rope drop) and then Epcot in the afternoon/evening  Do you need any other information to give me your best knowledgeable opinion/suggestions?


I know this question wasn't directed at me, but wanted to throw in my 2 cents!  As a general rule, I feel you can usually accomplish a lot at RD in any park, without the use of FP. I generally reserve my selections for late morning / early evening when the crowds are heaviest. So in the interest of park hopping, I would generally recommend saving your selections for the 2nd park. However, 3 caveats here:  Not sure if the 3 scenarios you laid out are your only park days or not, but if you are only going to be in HS and/or AK once, then you may want to schedule FPs there as to ensure you get on the rides you want in those parks. Second, MK generally has the most availability for FPs later in the day, so the day you hop to MK, you can likely utilize your 4th, 5th, etc. FP options with relative ease. Third, if there is something your or another member of your family absolutely HAS TO DO, throw all logic to the wind and schedule it for whatever time you can get!!! In my family's case, this was the A&E M&G, which you will thankfully avoid! But better to "waste " a FP and accomplish what everyone really wants to do than to have to skip something because the line is too long. Hope that helps!


----------



## Avery&Todd

Cluelyss said:


> I know this question wasn't directed at me, but wanted to throw in my 2 cents!  As a general rule, I feel you can usually accomplish a lot at RD in any park, without the use of FP. I generally reserve my selections for late morning / early evening when the crowds are heaviest. So in the interest of park hopping, I would generally recommend saving your selections for the 2nd park. However, 3 caveats here:  Not sure if the 3 scenarios you laid out are your only park days or not, but if you are only going to be in HS and/or AK once, then you may want to schedule FPs there as to ensure you get on the rides you want in those parks. Second, MK generally has the most availability for FPs later in the day, so the day you hop to MK, you can likely utilize your 4th, 5th, etc. FP options with relative ease. Third, if there is something your or another member of your family absolutely HAS TO DO, throw all logic to the wind and schedule it for whatever time you can get!!! In my family's case, this was the A&E M&G, which you will thankfully avoid! But better to "waste " a FP and accomplish what everyone really wants to do than to have to skip something because the line is too long. Hope that helps!



THANK YOU for your response!  I will take any and all suggestions!!

And to clarify, those are not our only park days, just the ones where we'll be splitting our days..

our schedule looks like this:

day #1:  Epcot - arrive just before noon and the only park of the day
day #2:  MK - arrive pre-rope drop for b'fast at CP before park opens and stay all day
day #3:  HS/Epcot
day #4:  AK/MK
day #5:  MK/Epcot
day #6:  HS - AM only..out after lunch to go home...

So, specific questions are:
1.  for day #3, we should/should not use our FPs for HS in the morning or save them for Epcot?  (we will also go on the Behind the Seeds tour that afternoon so it will take up some "ride time" that afternoon)
2.  for day #4, we should/should not use our FPs for AK thinking that we could still get more FPs later at MK?
3.  for day #5, if we eat at 'OHana at 8am and park opens at 9am, and we head right over, we should not use FPs at MK but save them for Epcot in the afternoon?

THANKS AGAIN!!


----------



## Icarus3000

Apologies in advance, but I didn't read all 102+ pages, and my search skillz may not be sufficient as I couldn't find a clear answer to this.

If your stay at a Disney Resort Hotel is shorter than your entire visit to the parks (e.g. Stay at Disney Resort Hotel one night, but buy 5 day pass to the parks), can you still book ALL your park ticket days 60 days in advance or only the 1 day you are staying at the resort hotel?

Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

Avery&Todd said:


> THANK YOU for your response!  I will take any and all suggestions!!  And to clarify, those are not our only park days, just the ones where we'll be splitting our days..  our schedule looks like this:  day #1:  Epcot - arrive just before noon and the only park of the day day #2:  MK - arrive pre-rope drop for b'fast at CP before park opens and stay all day day #3:  HS/Epcot day #4:  AK/MK day #5:  MK/Epcot day #6:  HS - AM only..out after lunch to go home...  So, specific questions are: 1.  for day #3, we should/should not use our FPs for HS in the morning or save them for Epcot?  (we will also go on the Behind the Seeds tour that afternoon so it will take up some "ride time" that afternoon) 2.  for day #4, we should/should not use our FPs for AK thinking that we could still get more FPs later at MK? 3.  for day #5, if we eat at 'OHana at 8am and park opens at 9am, and we head right over, we should not use FPs at MK but save them for Epcot in the afternoon?  THANKS AGAIN!!


Make sure you are taking into consideration the tiering at HS and Epcot. On day 1 you will be using your FPs at Epcot. Both Soarin' and TT are tier 1 and will most likely be distributed before the start of the day. Usually you can ride one at RD and FP the other, but I did not see any Epcot mornings in your schedule, so you may need to schedule 2 days of Epcot FPs (maybe day 3 since you will be scheduling your FPs at HS on your last day, so may not need to use any at HS on day 3?). On day 4 I would definitely use them at AK and then try to schedule additional FPs at MK once you arrive. Day 5 is pretty much a toss up in my mind....you'll have a whole day of FPs at MK day 2 and likely 2 afternoons of FP at Epcot, so for this day I'd just pick whichever park has more "must do" attractions for your family. Hope that helps!


----------



## Mamapapa

> 4. If the number of onsite resort days booked exceeds the number of ticket days in an MDX account, the prebooked FP+s can be scheduled on nonconsecutive days.


 I have been looking for this answer all morning. Wish I remembered to check this thread earlier, I could have saved time! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Miss Whimsy

26 hours, 9 minutes until my FP+ window opens AHHHHHHHHH thank you mesaboy2 for gathering all this info into one place, this will be my first time with FP+ and I appreciate the massive amount of work that went into this.


----------



## dfb

mesaboy2 said:


> *[Booking Windows and Scheduling
> 
> 
> The prebooking window usually opens at 12:00a (midnight) Eastern Time.  On some nights, it does not open until 1:00a or--very rarely--even later.  More information and a dedicated thread to this subject can be found here:  FastPass+ Expected 1:00a Booking Openings.
> Onsite guests (which includes those staying at the Swan and Dolphin but not at Shades of Green nor any Downtown Disney-area hotels) can prebook attractions up to 60 days in advance of the beginning of an on-site stay and for their entire trip.  In other words, at 60 days before a check-in date one can make FP+ selections for the entire trip--up to 14 days.  This can be done via the MDE/MDX website or app.  (I recommend the website over the app, which can still best be described as glitchy.)  FP+ can be prebooked for the number of days equal to the guest’s linked ticket.
> For onsite guests, the 60-day prebooking window will not activate until the 60-day mark.  Before this point, the booking window will be only 30 days.  At midnight of the 60-day mark, the 30-day window will automatically expand to 60 (or more) days.  It is also commonly reported that all members on the account with tickets don't appear on the MDX app until the 60-day mark.
> If the number of onsite resort days booked exceeds the number of ticket days in an MDX account, the prebooked FP+s can be scheduled on nonconsecutive days.
> Annual Pass (AP) holders can prebook attractions up to 60 days in advance of the beginning of an onsite stay, for a maximum of 7 days or the length of the onsite stay--whichever is greater.  As with above, FP+ selections can be made for the entire length of stay.
> AP holders without an onsite reservation can book up to 30 days in advance, for a maximum of 7 days.  Once one of those 7 days passes or is used, an additional day of FP+ can be prebooked, ad infinitum.  This can be done via the MDX website or app, and can be done with AP vouchers as well.
> All other guests can prebook FP+ attractions no more than 30 days in advance, for the number of days on their linked ticket in MDX, and can use either the MDX website or app to do so.  Unlike onsite guests, it is not possible to book beyond the 30-day mark.
> Once the group’s initial 3 FP+ attractions are selected for each day, only then can they be edited for each individual in a group to different times and/or attractions.
> All guests may opt to use FP+ kiosks located in each park.  The kiosks can be used to schedule FP+ only for attractions in that same park.  Return windows can be noted by taking a picture of the selections on the kiosk's screen or making pen-and-ink notes.
> Additional/Day-Of FP+
> 
> [[/LIST]*


*

When considering FP+ scheduling for AP holders. I found out yesterday that full length of stay (item #5 above) doesn't mean just that. Staying onsite, PAP holder is limited to 10days scheduling FP+. Additionally that stay has to be one stay not broken up, otherwise you'll be limited back to the 7 / 30 day limit.

ie I have 2 trips Late Jan /Mid Feb. Total of 11 nights staying on site but not consecutive nights. Scheduled FP+s with no problem until I got to 8th day and got message that the 3 of us with APs would be removed from the FP+ party - FP+ limit reached. When I called Disney I was informed of the rule I just  described. I'm DVC but I don't know if aquiring a room by other method would make a difference.*


----------



## doconeill

dfb said:


> When considering FP+ scheduling for AP holders. I found out yesterday that full length of stay (item #5 above) doesn't mean just that. Staying onsite, PAP holder is limited to 10days scheduling FP+. Additionally that stay has to be one stay not broken up, otherwise you'll be limited back to the 7 / 30 day limit.
> 
> ie I have 2 trips Late Jan /Mid Feb. Total of 11 nights staying on site but not consecutive nights. Scheduled FP+s with no problem until I got to 8th day and got message that the 3 of us with APs would be removed from the FP+ party - FP+ limit reached. When I called Disney I was informed of the rule I just  described. I'm DVC but I don't know if aquiring a room by other method would make a difference.



I would take anything you were told about the 10 day limit on the phone with a grain of salt unless we can back it up with a real life experience on it - things have changed at various times that often the people on the phone quote outdated or incorrect information.

As for the split stay, I believe it has come up recently that with APs if the first stay is 7 days or less, it doesn't seem to unlock the overall ability to book more than 7 days no matter the length of the second stay. At this point, the length of stay limit only applies to the first stay within any booking window.

I believe the 60 day window remains in effect, but you can only book in the second stay at the 60-day mark from check-in of THAT stay, and of course not run into the 7-day limit.


----------



## hcox31

I posted in my own thread, but thought I'd post here too.

FOF wasn't available at all when my 60 day window opened for my first week of February trip.  None of the parade were apparently.

It's available now! I was able to book a FP for our day at MK for FOF.  YAY!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

dfb said:


> When considering FP+ scheduling for AP holders. I found out yesterday that full length of stay (item #5 above) doesn't mean just that. Staying onsite, PAP holder is limited to 10days scheduling FP+. Additionally that stay has to be one stay not broken up, otherwise you'll be limited back to the 7 / 30 day limit.
> 
> ie I have 2 trips Late Jan /Mid Feb. Total of 11 nights staying on site but not consecutive nights. Scheduled FP+s with no problem until I got to 8th day and got message that the 3 of us with APs would be removed from the FP+ party - FP+ limit reached. When I called Disney I was informed of the rule I just  described. I'm DVC but I don't know if aquiring a room by other method would make a difference.



Bumped into that myself.  3 big ten day trips, June July and August with July and August within a thirty day time period all on property.

I had to scramble and ended up skipping pre-booking the MK days 60 days out because they had more FP+ availability.  So every night of the July vacation for a few days I was up making FP+ for the following vacation when I used up one of the allowed 10 days.

The good part was the Memory Maker was valid for both vacations.  I ended up with a ton of pictures.


----------



## dfb

doconeill said:


> I would take anything you were told about the 10 day limit on the phone with a grain of salt unless we can back it up with a real life experience on it - things have changed at various times that often the people on the phone quote outdated or incorrect information.
> 
> As for the split stay, I believe it has come up recently that with APs if the first stay is 7 days or less, it doesn't seem to unlock the overall ability to book more than 7 days no matter the length of the second stay. At this point, the length of stay limit only applies to the first stay within any booking window.
> 
> I believe the 60 day window remains in effect, but you can only book in the second stay at the 60-day mark from check-in of THAT stay, and of course not run into the 7-day limit.



All I know is out of the 4 CMs I spoke with for over two hours (1 DVC, 1 Guest relations and 2 online support) yesterday they all were unanimous that I was limited to 7 days with my scenario and even if my stay was 11 consecutive days I would be limited to 10 days of FP+ selection. (The DVC person actually opted out not knowing the answer) The 2 online support CMs claimed they confirred with the "FP+" & "PAP" gurus and claimed they could not and would not override this rule. 

I obviously stated my displeasure and ask for an explanation. They gave me the email to submitt that request.

I know for a fact I cannot schedule anymore than 7 FP+s during the time I am staying onsite for eleven days. I had tech support delete my arrival/departure date FP+s just to open up the FP+s for the rest of the trip that I had already shceduled for my guest. At least they did add me to the same FP+s I had for my guest which saved me alot of hassle.


----------



## dfb

MaryKatesMom said:


> The good part was the Memory Maker was valid for both vacations.  I ended up with a ton of pictures.



How did the memory maker work out? I was a big user of Photopass and Photopass+ ( extended one purchase out covering 5 months and aquired over 2000 photos.) those days are over with memory maker! But I am excited about some of its features.


----------



## AC7179

I'd like to book a FP for the MSEP our first night there.  I've read it doesn't come up at 60 days, and then that it DID, and now again that it doesn't.  Anyone know the latest?


----------



## SgtTibbs

I'll be making my first visit to WDW since the implementation of FP+.   Can't say I'm much of a fan.  Planning everything months in advance, having to be online to make decisions 1am+  Not cool.  

One interesting note, since I "know" where and what I'll be doing and I won't have much flexibility, for the first time ever, I did not get the Park Hopper option.  So Disney, you lost out on $98.00 of easy revenue there.


----------



## mesaboy2

AC7179 said:


> I'd like to book a FP for the MSEP our first night there.  I've read it doesn't come up at 60 days, and then that it DID, and now again that it doesn't.  Anyone know the latest?



The norm in recent months has been all attractions opening at 60 days.  However, in the last few weeks it has been noted that dates beyond late January (or something like that) for parades and/or fireworks were not available.  And in the last few days that restriction has disappeared I think.

So, bottom line, things can change at any time and it is always best to check at your earliest opportunity for availability and not to assume that parades and fireworks do not open at 60 days.


----------



## jensen

If someone could clarify for me... last time we went was before the updates to FP+. When we were there, if we had a FP+ expire, we could just go to our mobile device and rebook for another time. We actually used this a few times because we'd arrive at the place we booked and there was a five minute wait, so we'd wait in line instead of wasting a FP+.

Is this gone away now? If I let one expire, do I lose it? Or can I still go back and reschedule it with my mobile device?


----------



## Cluelyss

jensen said:


> If someone could clarify for me... last time we went was before the updates to FP+. When we were there, if we had a FP+ expire, we could just go to our mobile device and rebook for another time. We actually used this a few times because we'd arrive at the place we booked and there was a five minute wait, so we'd wait in line instead of wasting a FP+.  Is this gone away now? If I let one expire, do I lose it? Or can I still go back and reschedule it with my mobile device?


When we were there in October, we were able up do exactly what you are describing. Not sure if things have changed since then, maybe someone who's been there more recently can confirm?


----------



## Sherrkel

Hello All -Our FP+ booking window opens on the 21st (1am , lucky me).
I'll be booking for 20 members of my family - in-laws, etc. 

I've got everything lined up in an excel spreadsheet - I love my planning sheets!

I recall reading a couple of months back, that some guests were able to book FP+ for family members who arrived a day later than them (ex. DH & I check in 2/19 along with half family, and the rest check in on 2/20).  We all have separate rooms/packages.

Has anyone had that experience in the last couple of months, and did it work for you so that you could book for anyone in your party arriving a day later that you?

Thanks!


----------



## tjlamphere

ghtx said:


> Or, you could wait until 30 days before the _last_ day of your trip.  On that day you could make your FP ressies all at one time.  All of the superheadliners will be unavailable at 30 days out anyways, so there is no real loss in waiting a few more days.



Are you kidding?  I am going President's Day Week...and I am offsite, so can't start booking till next month.

Are you saying that I won't be able to get FP for Soarin, Test Track, Splash Mtn., TOT, TSM????

If that is the case, my WDW days may be numbered...and this new FP deal is a real loser.

Can someone give me some hope here????


----------



## jensen

tjlamphere said:


> Are you kidding?  I am going President's Day Week...and I am offsite, so can't start booking till next month.
> 
> Are you saying that I won't be able to get FP for Soarin, Test Track, Splash Mtn., TOT, TSM????



I think by "superheadliners" he means Anna & Elsa, maybe Mine Train. Everything else should still have openings... on the holiday weekend, you might not get your handpicked times, but you'll get FP+.



tjlamphere said:


> If that is the case, my WDW days may be numbered...and this new FP deal is a real loser.
> 
> Can someone give me some hope here????



There's always stand-by... what the heck did we do before they invented Fastpass anyway?


----------



## mesaboy2

tjlamphere said:


> Are you kidding?  I am going President's Day Week...and I am offsite, so can't start booking till next month.
> 
> Are you saying that I won't be able to get FP for Soarin, Test Track, Splash Mtn., TOT, TSM????
> 
> If that is the case, my WDW days may be numbered...and this new FP deal is a real loser.
> 
> Can someone give me some hope here????



This is addressed in the first post, typically difficult FPs to get are marked in orange there.  Of those you listed here, only TSM may fall into this category.

-------------------

I ask everyone to please refrain from sharing personal opinions on FastPass or FastPass+ here--this is not the thread for it.  This thread is meant to assist people with questions about FP+, not to debate its merits.


----------



## KingRichard

Anyone having problem with the app?

I had to enter password 7 times and I got in.

It really doesn't want to open any pages?

I did see my dining reservations, but can't do much else?

Thanks.


----------



## Sherrkel

Sherrkel said:


> Hello All -Our FP+ booking window opens on the 21st (1am , lucky me).
> I'll be booking for 20 members of my family (six families) - in-laws, etc.
> 
> I recall reading a couple of months back, that some guests were able to book FP+ for family members who arrived a day later than them (ex. DH & I check in 2/19 along with three other families, and the other two in on 2/20).  We all have separate rooms/packages.
> 
> Has anyone had that experience in the last couple of months, and did it work for you so that you could book for anyone in your party arriving a day later that you?
> 
> Thanks!



I'm updating my own post, in case this affects anyone else (I updated in another earlier this morning by mistake - that's what happens spending 1am-3am on FP+ reservations).
I was NOT able to book for the two families arriving on 2/20, which was a bummer.  Unfortunately I'll have to get up at 1am again tonight (technically, tomorrow) and book their FP+ so I can try to match the rest of us.
Wish me luck!


----------



## Danny K

mesaboy2 said:


> *
> 
> 
> The prebooking window usually opens at 12:00a (midnight) Eastern Time.  On some nights, it does not open until 1:00a or--very rarely--even later.  More information and a dedicated thread to this subject can be found here:  FastPass+ Expected 1:00a Booking Openings.
> Onsite guests (which includes those staying at the Swan and Dolphin but not at Shades of Green nor any Downtown Disney-area hotels) can prebook attractions up to 60 days in advance of the beginning of an on-site stay and for their entire trip.  In other words, at 60 days before a check-in date one can make FP+ selections for the entire trip--up to 14 days.  This can be done via the MDE/MDX website or app.  (I recommend the website over the app, which can still best be described as glitchy.)  FP+ can be prebooked for the number of days equal to the guests linked ticket.
> For onsite guests, the 60-day prebooking window will not activate until the 60-day mark.  Before this point, the booking window will be only 30 days.  At midnight of the 60-day mark, the 30-day window will automatically expand to 60 (or more) days.  It is also commonly reported that all members on the account with tickets don't appear on the MDX app until the 60-day mark.
> If the number of onsite resort days booked exceeds the number of ticket days in an MDX account, the prebooked FP+s can be scheduled on nonconsecutive days.
> Annual Pass (AP) holders can prebook attractions up to 60 days in advance of the beginning of an onsite stay, for a maximum of 7 days or the length of the onsite stay--whichever is greater.  As with above, FP+ selections can be made for the entire length of stay.
> AP holders without an onsite reservation can book up to 30 days in advance, for a maximum of 7 days.  Once one of those 7 days passes or is used, an additional day of FP+ can be prebooked, ad infinitum.  This can be done via the MDX website or app, and can be done with AP vouchers as well.
> All other guests can prebook FP+ attractions no more than 30 days in advance, for the number of days on their linked ticket in MDX, and can use either the MDX website or app to do so.  Unlike onsite guests, it is not possible to book beyond the 30-day mark.
> Once the groups initial 3 FP+ attractions are selected for each day, only then can they be edited for each individual in a group to different times and/or attractions.
> All guests may opt to use FP+ kiosks located in each park.  The kiosks can be used to schedule FP+ only for attractions in that same park.  Return windows can be noted by taking a picture of the selections on the kiosk's screen or making pen-and-ink notes.
> Additional/Day-Of FP+
> 
> 
> One additional FP+ can be selected per guest, subject to availability, at an in-park kiosk once the 3 prebooked ones are used or expire.  When that FP+ is used, another FP+ can be scheduled and used (and so on).
> The kiosks access a guests account by recognizing either a guests MagicBand or any recently-issued, valid ticket media that includes an RFID chip.
> The kiosks only allow FP+ for attractions in the current park.  If park-hopping, you must wait to schedule additional FP+ until you arrive at a kiosk in the other park.  To schedule FP+ in a different park, all 3 prebooked FP+s must be used or expire once the first is used.  It may be possible to convince certain CMs to do this for you from another park or from an onsite resorts concierge desk.
> At this time, additional FP+ can only be selected at a kiosk and not via the MDX website or app.  This functionality is expected once the MDX system is updated--no projected date has been released.
> Only one person in a party is necessary at the kiosk to schedule additional FP+.
> Once an additional FP+ has been added at a kiosk, the MDX system can be used to modify the FP+.
> Additional day-of FP+s are not subject to tiering limitations.
> Additional day-of FP+s can be chosen to repeat FP+ attractions.
> If an FP+ return window has passed without being used, that FP+ can be rescheduled to later in the day (subject to availability).
> All scheduled FP+s can be modified on either the MDX system or at a kiosk.
> Be Our Guest FastPass+
> 
> 
> Onsite guests also have the option of choosing FastPass+ for Be Our Guest for lunch only.  It is completely independent from the other FP+ selections on the MDX system and is accessed via a separate URL (Be Our Guest Lunch FastPass+) As such, it does not count against the 3 FP+ per park prebooking limit.  This FP+ option usually appears about 30 days in advance of an onsite stay.
> More info can be found here:  Be Our Guest Lunch FastPass, FAQ Thread
> FastPass+ Attraction Priorities
> 
> My take, for what it's worth, on priorities for those attractions that offer FP+.  Generally speaking, it is rare for any FP wait at any normally-operating attraction to exceed 15-20 minutes.  This includes the currently super-popular ones such as the Anna & Elsa M&G and the Seven Dwarves Mine Train.
> 
> These rankings are based on my experience with all WDW attractions and familiarity with each one's popularity and capacity.  These rankings are only meant to be an objective list of which FP+ selections have the potential to save the most guests the most time under most conditions.  They do not reflect my own preferences with regard to "favorites", and do not attempt to reconcile all the different preferences any particular guest may have.
> 
> How I Recommend Using This List
> 
> 
> Determine your own "must-do" and what I call "maybe-do" list of attractions for your group.  Prioritize them accordingly.
> Take that list and compare it against the one below.
> Assuming any "must-do" attractions are in the A (or A+) or categories below, consider these first in choosing which FP attractions to preselect for each day.  Obviously I recommend A attractions over B attractions.  Except for shows with fixed times (including especially fireworks and parades), B and C attractions are much more likely to have availability later in the day and beyond your initial 3 preselected FPs.
> Where tiering is involved, split any "must-do" attractions in Group 1 across multiple days when preselecting FPs.  This works best for longer stays.
> A+/A/B/C Ranking System
> 
> A+ - Using FP+ here is the closest thing to a "no-brainer" at WDW.  Temporary category only until waits for Anna and Elsa normalize.
> A - Using FP+ here will usually save the most time as compared to the attraction's average standby wait.
> B - Using FP+ here will usually save some time as compared to the attraction's average standby wait.
> C - Using FP+ here will usually save little time as compared to the attraction's average standby wait.
> 
> Attractions listed within the same priority class are in alphabetical order and not meant to suggest priority within the class.
> 
> FastPass+ Attraction List With Suggested Priorities
> 
> 
> EPCOT (Tiering)
> A - Soarin'
> A - Test Track (Single Rider also available)
> B - Mission: Space
> B - Spaceship Earth
> B - Turtle Talk With Crush
> C - Captain EO
> C - IllumiNations: Reflections of Earth (Reserved Area--World Showcase Plaza)
> C - Journey Into Imagination With Figment
> C - Living with the Land
> C - Meet Disney Pals at the Epcot Character Spot
> C - The Seas with Nemo & Friends
> 
> *


*

Where is Maelstrom? Is there no FP+ option for that anymore?*


----------



## PixieDustPrincessXO

Danny K said:


> Where is Maelstrom? Is there no FP+ option for that anymore?


  maelstrom closed this fall. They are re-doing Norway with a new attraction.


----------



## doconeill

Danny K said:


> Where is Maelstrom? Is there no FP+ option for that anymore?



Maelstrom is closed for a major overhaul and a Frozen theme. We don't even know what it will be called yet, or how it will fit into FP+ and the tiers.


----------



## Danny K

Cool, didn't know that. Is Akershus closed as well?


----------



## doconeill

Danny K said:


> Cool, didn't know that. Is Akershus closed as well?



No, it is still open.


----------



## NYEmomma

I apologize in advance because this question has probably already been asked -- but tonight (midnight) is when I get to book FP+'s and I'm not going to be on the computer much this evening to read through this thread (I've started though!).

We are a party of 7, two of those being "infants" (2 year olds).  Do I need to book FP+'s for them or just book 5 FP+'s for the remainder of the party and the twins get to come with us?

Thank you!


----------



## monagh10

NYEmomma said:


> I apologize in advance because this question has probably already been asked -- but tonight (midnight) is when I get to book FP+'s and I'm not going to be on the computer much this evening to read through this thread (I've started though!).  We are a party of 7, two of those being "infants" (2 year olds).  Do I need to book FP+'s for them or just book 5 FP+'s for the remainder of the party and the twins get to come with us?  Thank you!



The "infants" don't need park tickets so they won't have fast passes. Only guests with park tickets get to book FP. The infants just get to come along.

The FP window tonight likely won't open until after 1 am because Magic Kingdom is open until 1.


----------



## NYEmomma

monagh10 said:


> The "infants" don't need park tickets so they won't have fast passes. Only guests with park tickets get to book FP. The infants just get to come along.
> 
> The FP window tonight likely won't open until after 1 am because Magic Kingdom is open until 1.




Is it?????  Dang!  It's 7:45 and I'm ready for bed.   Staying up until midnight was going to be bad enough... 1 a.m. sucks.

Thank you for the info re: infants.  Is it correct that children under 7(?) cannot book individual FP+'s and must be booked with another person? (I was planning on trying the book-one-at-a-time FP's for A&E).


----------



## mesaboy2

NYEmomma said:


> Is it?????  Dang!  It's 7:45 and I'm ready for bed.   Staying up until midnight was going to be bad enough... 1 a.m. sucks.
> 
> Thank you for the info re: infants.  Is it correct that children under 7(?) cannot book individual FP+'s and must be booked with another person? (I was planning on trying the book-one-at-a-time FP's for A&E).



Regarding the FPs opening at 1:00a yes, I am expecting that every night now through the end of the year.


----------



## hcox31

NYEmomma said:


> Is it?????  Dang!  It's 7:45 and I'm ready for bed.   Staying up until midnight was going to be bad enough... 1 a.m. sucks.  Thank you for the info re: infants.  Is it correct that children under 7(?) cannot book individual FP+'s and must be booked with another person? (I was planning on trying the book-one-at-a-time FP's for A&E).



I was able to book single FP for a&e for my son who is 5. However he wouldn't be able to go in alone so I needed an overlapping one with an adult so the adult could accompany him.


----------



## NYEmomma

Got ALL the FPs I wanted -- even A&E and 7DMT.


----------



## Minnie404

Me too.  Got anna and elsa for the two days we are at MK.  Daughter will be so excited!!


----------



## Danny K

I am waiting for that time when Anna and Elsa will come to Cinderella's Royal Table or another restaurant so we don't have to worry about FP+ for them.


----------



## doconeill

Danny K said:


> I am waiting for that time when Anna and Elsa will come to Cinderella's Royal Table or another restaurant so we don't have to worry about FP+ for them.



That likely won't happen until the meet&greet gets to the point that you don't have to worry about FP+ for them...


----------



## Cluelyss

doconeill said:


> That likely won't happen until the meet&greet gets to the point that you don't have to worry about FP+ for them...


I did also hear they may be moving/adding A&E M&G to Norway once the Malestrom renovation is complete. Though that really only helps if they leave them in MK, too.


----------



## Sherrkel

NYEmomma said:


> Got ALL the FPs I wanted -- even A&E and 7DMT.





Minnie404 said:


> Me too.  Got anna and elsa for the two days we are at MK.  Daughter will be so excited!!



I found it surprisingly easy to secure FP+ for A&E (for my DNiece and my SIL) and SDMT (for 15 people, on two different dates) for the days we wanted the last week of February.  There are still available slots showing even now.  
Maybe I didn't need to spend two nights (6 families arriving two different days) getting up at 1am to book them. 
Still tired.


----------



## tjlamphere

Our group will have 5 people.  Of those 5, we are going with a few 4 day hopper passes and a few 7 day hopper passes...the 4 day pass expire 14 days after use and the 7 day passes will be non expiring.

To complicate matters, we are having a Cast Member get 3 of our group in on a few days.

So here is my question:  As I am staying offsite, we can't book until 30 days out.  In looking at Danny K.'s explanation: "Onsite guests can make FP ressies for their entire length of stay."  Our offsite stay will be 10 days, and of those days, we are going to WDW for 6 days, with a CM getting us in 4 days and us using tics 2 days.  So on the first day that we are using our own tickets, can I do FP ressies for our "entire stay" (spread out over 10 days), or do I have to go in, day by day, and do FP ressies as the 30 day window comes up for each day of our stay?

Does this question make sense?  I don't want to wait until the 30th day before our last day at WDW and make the FP ressies all at once, as I am losing out on about 9 days of earlier FP ressie ability.

Please help...this FP planning has me dazed and confused.  I need guidance on how to maximize our FP acquisition to get the attractions/rides we want.

Thanks and MERRY CHRISTMAS !!!!


----------



## mesaboy2

tjlamphere said:


> Our group will have 5 people.  Of those 5, we are going with a few 4 day hopper passes and a few 7 day hopper passes...the 4 day pass expire 14 days after use and the 7 day passes will be non expiring.
> 
> To complicate matters, we are having a Cast Member get 3 of our group in on a few days.
> 
> So here is my question:  As I am staying offsite, we can't book until 30 days out.  In looking at Danny K.'s explanation: "Onsite guests can make FP ressies for their entire length of stay."  Our offsite stay will be 10 days, and of those days, we are going to WDW for 6 days, with a CM getting us in 4 days and us using tics 2 days.  So on the first day that we are using our own tickets, *can I do FP ressies for our "entire stay" (spread out over 10 days), or do I have to go in, day by day, and do FP ressies as the 30 day window comes up for each day of our stay*?
> 
> Does this question make sense?  I don't want to wait until the 30th day before our last day at WDW and make the FP ressies all at once, as I am losing out on about 9 days of earlier FP ressie ability.
> 
> Please help...this FP planning has me dazed and confused.  I need guidance on how to maximize our FP acquisition to get the attractions/rides we want.
> 
> Thanks and MERRY CHRISTMAS !!!!



Offsite guests must do FPs day-by-day if you want maximum availability.


----------



## tjlamphere

So not only can onsite guests get their FP ressies in at the 60 day mark, but they ALSO can do all of their FP ressies at one sitting, while offsite guests must do it day by day???  :-(


----------



## Cluelyss

tjlamphere said:


> Our group will have 5 people.  Of those 5, we are going with a few 4 day hopper passes and a few 7 day hopper passes...the 4 day pass expire 14 days after use and the 7 day passes will be non expiring.  To complicate matters, we are having a Cast Member get 3 of our group in on a few days.  So here is my question:  As I am staying offsite, we can't book until 30 days out.  In looking at Danny K.'s explanation: "Onsite guests can make FP ressies for their entire length of stay."  Our offsite stay will be 10 days, and of those days, we are going to WDW for 6 days, with a CM getting us in 4 days and us using tics 2 days.  So on the first day that we are using our own tickets, can I do FP ressies for our "entire stay" (spread out over 10 days), or do I have to go in, day by day, and do FP ressies as the 30 day window comes up for each day of our stay?  Does this question make sense?  I don't want to wait until the 30th day before our last day at WDW and make the FP ressies all at once, as I am losing out on about 9 days of earlier FP ressie ability.  Please help...this FP planning has me dazed and confused.  I need guidance on how to maximize our FP acquisition to get the attractions/rides we want.  Thanks and MERRY CHRISTMAS !!!!


As Mesaboy already said, you will need to schedule your FPs one day at a time if you are staying offsite.  I also wanted to point out that you must  have park tickets linked in MDX to schedule FPs for any given day, so will not be able to pre-schedule those days that you are using a CM to gain access. This means you will only be able to schedule 2 of your 6 days, 30 days in advance of the date you plan to be in the park. Just wanted to make sure that was clear. Happy planning!


----------



## tjlamphere

Thanks Cluelyss...yes, I knew that I have to buy my tics, then set up a MDE account online, then link my tickets to that account....then and only then can I start reserving FP...30 days prior to our trip.  And to complicate things, we have two people that will set up FP 30 days in advance, and then we somehow have to hope that the 3 people the CMs are getting in can book their FP somewhat close to the attractions and times the other 2 people did.  Holy Cats, this is so difficult!!!!!  Guess I need to buy my tickets ASAP, huh?????


----------



## frozenfan5

Sherrkel said:


> I found it surprisingly easy to secure FP+ for A&E (for my DNiece and my SIL) and SDMT (for 15 people, on two different dates) for the days we wanted the last week of February.  There are still available slots showing even now. Maybe I didn't need to spend two nights (6 families arriving two different days) getting up at 1am to book them. Still tired.



Me too, I don't think I had to get up at 1am! But at least we have them! We are going pres weekend/ Mardi gras


----------



## D&DDisney

Last minute Jan 6-9 trip. Staying offsite.  Crowd calendar gives these days a 2/10.  Should we worry about FP+ or just take a chance? Going to MK & EP.


----------



## ckelly14

D&DDisney said:


> Last minute Jan 6-9 trip. Staying offsite.  Crowd calendar gives these days a 2/10.  Should we worry about FP+ or just take a chance? Going to MK & EP.



I don't think I'd "worry about" FP+, but I would consider making reservations for your "must do's".  Make sure you look at which rides are down for rehab.


----------



## Cluelyss

ckelly14 said:


> I don't think I'd "worry about" FP+, but I would consider making reservations for your "must do's".  Make sure you look at which rides are down for rehab.


Agree that there is no need to stress over the scheduling, but I'd definitely take advantage of making your 3 selections, especially for rides that historically have longer lines.


----------



## maburke

tjlamphere said:


> Thanks Cluelyss...yes, I knew that I have to buy my tics, then set up a MDE account online, then link my tickets to that account....then and only then can I start reserving FP...30 days prior to our trip.  And to complicate things, we have two people that will set up FP 30 days in advance, and then we somehow have to hope that the 3 people the CMs are getting in can book their FP somewhat close to the attractions and times the other 2 people did.  Holy Cats, this is so difficult!!!!!  Guess I need to buy my tickets ASAP, huh?????



Just to be clear, I think Cluelyss is saying that you can't book FP for the CM entry people at all for those CM entry days, since they won't have entry media for those days. Is that right? I've never done it.


----------



## Sharpdisney

Just wanted to post a thank you to Mesaboy, and others who have pitched in with tips and tricks here.  It helped me greatly.  I stayed up till 1 am as predicted, and it worked just as was described here.  A couple tips I will pass to others, to pay it forward:

1)  A couple weeks ago, I did call Disney IT to be sure everything in MDX looked the way it should.  I knew it was 50/50 that I'd even get a CM that could help, but she did help me.  Turns out when I first created my account I did something I shouldn't have, or that didn't work, by trying to send an invitation to my MIL to join my account or something like that.  The CM I talked to put me on hold, cleared it all up, and returned to ask me to log out and in again, to be sure that it looked the way it should. 

2)  As described, at 12:59, MDX looked useless/fishy.  It only showed me for FP+, and stated I could make my reservations on my check in date.  Right on cue, all members of my party appeared and I could easily select all and go right to experiences.

3)  I will reiterate what others told me here.  Just pick your three choices first.  It will give you 4 options for time frames.  Just pick a close-ish one.  In about 4 seconds, you can modify those times easily.  Remember that you cannot overlap, so if your pre-assigned FP+ for one experience is during a time you really want a different experience, move that first one to a time far away first.  

Otherwise, pretty easy for me.  I did spend 19 minutes with it just b/c I am a little sleepy since we were up at 8 am opening Christmas presents and then hosting a ton of family all day.  So I triple checked my work to be sure I didn't goof.  But if I had been totally clear headed, I'd be in and out in 6 minutes.  

Good luck all.


----------



## goldwest

Mesaboy2 - can't thank you enough for all of the planning advice. It is very much appreciated.


----------



## BlondeAppetit

Sharpdisney said:


> Just wanted to post a thank you to Mesaboy, and others who have pitched in with tips and tricks here.  It helped me greatly.  I stayed up till 1 am as predicted, and it worked just as was described here.  A couple tips I will pass to others, to pay it forward:
> 
> 1)  A couple weeks ago, I did call Disney IT to be sure everything in MDX looked the way it should.  I knew it was 50/50 that I'd even get a CM that could help, but she did help me.  Turns out when I first created my account I did something I shouldn't have, or that didn't work, by trying to send an invitation to my MIL to join my account or something like that.  The CM I talked to put me on hold, cleared it all up, and returned to ask me to log out and in again, to be sure that it looked the way it should.
> 
> 2)  As described, at 12:59, MDX looked useless/fishy.  It only showed me for FP+, and stated I could make my reservations on my check in date.  Right on cue, all members of my party appeared and I could easily select all and go right to experiences.
> 
> 3)  I will reiterate what others told me here.  Just pick your three choices first.  It will give you 4 options for time frames.  Just pick a close-ish one.  In about 4 seconds, you can modify those times easily.  Remember that you cannot overlap, so if your pre-assigned FP+ for one experience is during a time you really want a different experience, move that first one to a time far away first.
> 
> Otherwise, pretty easy for me.  I did spend 19 minutes with it just b/c I am a little sleepy since we were up at 8 am opening Christmas presents and then hosting a ton of family all day.  So I triple checked my work to be sure I didn't goof.  But if I had been totally clear headed, I'd be in and out in 6 minutes.
> 
> Good luck all.



Thank you for this...mine is currently looking as you described!  Hopefully it clears up at 1am!


----------



## Jeniie

This thread was incredibly helpful! My FP+ window opened tonight and I got everything I wanted in the time slots I was hoping for with no hiccups in the system. This trip is going to be great!


----------



## Jfsag123

We have added an extra day to our trip due to the stars aligning and the fates smiling on us. We were originally going to skip AK, but now with the added day, we're thinking of going. The problem is that my pre-purchased tickets no longer have enough days on them. Planning to add the extra day once were down there (after visiting at least one park on them, of course!), but this means I won't be able to make FP+ reservations for the AK day until the day before. What do you think my chances are of being able to get Kilimanjaro, dinosaur, and the LK show for mid-morning/early afternoon the day before during a busy mid-March week? If we don't think we can get the fastpasses, we probably will just stick with our current ticket length and have a resort day. 

Thanks so much for all the helpfulness on this thread!


----------



## mesaboy2

Jfsag123 said:


> We have added an extra day to our trip due to the stars aligning and the fates smiling on us. We were originally going to skip AK, but now with the added day, we're thinking of going. The problem is that my pre-purchased tickets no longer have enough days on them. Planning to add the extra day once were down there (after visiting at least one park on them, of course!), but this means I won't be able to make FP+ reservations for the AK day until the day before. What do you think my chances are of being able to get Kilimanjaro, dinosaur, and the LK show for mid-morning/early afternoon the day before during a busy mid-March week? If we don't think we can get the fastpasses, we probably will just stick with our current ticket length and have a resort day.
> 
> Thanks so much for all the helpfulness on this thread!



No guarantees from me, but I think you will likely be able to get FPs for those without any issues.


----------



## Icarus3000

Icarus3000 said:


> Apologies in advance, but I didn't read all 102+ pages, and my search skillz may not be sufficient as I couldn't find a clear answer to this.
> 
> If your stay at a Disney Resort Hotel is shorter than your entire visit to the parks (e.g. Stay at Disney Resort Hotel one night, but buy 5 day pass to the parks), can you still book ALL your park ticket days 60 days in advance or only the 1 day you are staying at the resort hotel?
> 
> Thanks!



I still haven't been able to find an answer to this... Can anyone help me out?


----------



## cel_disney

Icarus3000 said:


> I still haven't been able to find an answer to this... Can anyone help me out?



All of those people that were booking the throw away camp site were able to do this....it seems likely you should be able to book for the entire duration of your tickets.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Icarus3000 said:


> I still haven't been able to find an answer to this... Can anyone help me out?



You can book for the days beyond your resort stay at 60 days prior to each day as long as you have enough ticket entitlements for each of those days.


----------



## Jfsag123

mesaboy2 said:


> No guarantees from me, but I think you will likely be able to get FPs for those without any issues.



 Thanks!


----------



## tigger53

These fast passes are boggling my mind. Haven't been to Disney in a while and usually like doing all the planning, must be getting old cause I'm confused. I will be using a scooter so do I still need fast passes for viewing parades or illumination. . Before there was a designated handicap spot. Do I need a fast pass for festival of the lion king? I am taking my grandson and want to have a great experience but so far I'm stressed not knowing what to plan and that is so not me. The planning is suppose to be fun.


----------



## Flora Fan

I read that you can link tickets, in MDX, purchased from some of the other companies selling park tickets.  Has anyone had success with linking tickets purchased through MWR (military) tickets?


----------



## Mommyof2Boos

Flora Fan said:


> I read that you can link tickets, in MDX, purchased from some of the other companies selling park tickets.  Has anyone had success with linking tickets purchased through MWR (military) tickets?



Yes, go on MDX click "My Revervations and Tickets" then "Link Tickets" and follow the directions from there.  Very easy!  It has you assign each ticket to people in you MDX so make sure each person going has a profile on your MDX already. 

Have fun!


----------



## seselby83

hiroMYhero said:


> You can book for the days beyond your resort stay at 60 days prior to each day as long as you have enough ticket entitlements for each of those days.


What about if you have a day prior to checking in. Can you book that earlier day when your 60 day booking window opens, or do you have to wait until 30 days out?


----------



## Gymbomom

Thank you for the great information. I could use confirmation for our scenario. 

My mother is coming for a portion of our trip at the beginning. I purchased a package for that part and 5 day tickets. The CM told me I could take our magic bands to guest services and add on the additional 5 days for the 3 of us who will be staying at a room only reservation at Boardwalk. 

After reading the information - we would only be able to book FP for the 5 days, correct? Not the 10 for the other 3. 

So I will have to upgrade our tickets now for us to be able to book FP for the other days, correct?

This will be an additional $50 that we won't use. Well worth it to book FP but would love to save it if I could. 


TIA!


----------



## doconeill

Gymbomom said:


> Thank you for the great information. I could use confirmation for our scenario.
> 
> My mother is coming for a portion of our trip at the beginning. I purchased a package for that part and 5 day tickets. The CM told me I could take our magic bands to guest services and add on the additional 5 days for the 3 of us who will be staying at a room only reservation at Boardwalk.
> 
> After reading the information - we would only be able to book FP for the 5 days, correct? Not the 10 for the other 3.
> 
> So I will have to upgrade our tickets now for us to be able to book FP for the other days, correct?
> 
> This will be an additional $50 that we won't use. Well worth it to book FP but would love to save it if I could.
> 
> 
> TIA!



You are correct...unfortunately, when using a package, everyone in the room must at least start out with the same features - number of days, dining plan, etc., up until the point you check in. After that, you can upgrade tickets individually. 

But that also means you can only book 5 days of FP+, because that's how many days you have on your tickets currently.

It's a restriction (everyone has same tickets) I hope they'll reconsider - OK to require tickets in general, but differing lengths shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## Cluelyss

seselby83 said:


> What about if you have a day prior to checking in. Can you book that earlier day when your 60 day booking window opens, or do you have to wait until 30 days out?


The 60 day window only applies to 60 days prior to your check in date. If you want to schedule FPs for a day in advance of your check in date, then you are correct, you would need to book that one 30 days out.


----------



## Gymbomom

doconeill said:


> You are correct...unfortunately, when using a package, everyone in the room must at least start out with the same features - number of days, dining plan, etc., up until the point you check in. After that, you can upgrade tickets individually.
> 
> But that also means you can only book 5 days of FP+, because that's how many days you have on your tickets currently.
> 
> It's a restriction (everyone has same tickets) I hope they'll reconsider - OK to require tickets in general, but differing lengths shouldn't be a big deal.



Thanks so much! Yuck - but I'm glad I know ahead of time.


----------



## hiroMYhero

seselby83 said:


> What about if you have a day prior to checking in. Can you book that earlier day when your 60 day booking window opens, or do you have to wait until 30 days out?



30 days prior only if you purchased your tickets separately and not part of a package.

If tickets are tied to your package, you cannot book FPs for park days prior to your check-in date. 

If you have a package, you can activate your tickets up to three days early when you reach WDW. Then you can book FPs for those days before your resort stay begins.


----------



## Dan Murphy

I have to think this link has been posted somewhere in this thread, though I only looked back a few pages and did not see it, nor see it incorporated into the OP.  I rarely look at this thread on an ongoing basis, so may very well may have missed it.

It shows availability of hard to get and reasonably hard to get fastpasses, updated every 30 minutes.   To me at least, it seems like quite a valuable tool and a nice piece of programming by SMAX on the Dibb.

http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=835236

And thanks to mboy for maintaining the OP here, very helpful.


----------



## Kristin3021

Hoping someone knows if we can do this! My husband and I are taking our 3 & 5yr olds in Feb. I've booked all our FPs incl 7DMT. My question is since I'm expecting and can't ride, could my husband use my MB to take my daughter after he's used his to take my son? I wasn't sure if there was another way for him to ride twice as
the kids can't sit on their own. Thx!


----------



## wdwguy50

hiroMYhero said:


> 30 days prior only if you purchased your tickets separately and not part of a package.  If tickets are tied to your package, you cannot book FPs prior to your check-in date.  If you have a package, you can activate your tickets up to three days early when you reach WDW. Then you can book FPs for those days before your resort stay begins.



So if I have a MYW package I can't book FP+ until I check in? Or 3 days prior. How do you activate your tickets?


----------



## hiroMYhero

wdwguy50 said:


> So if I have a MYW package I can't book FP+ until I check in? Or 3 days prior. How do you activate your tickets?



Mesaboy2 explains it in the very first post. Easiest to remember is all onsite guests with tickets can schedule their Fastpasses 60 days before they check in. 

You don't need to worry about anything if you are planning to arrive on the day your package begins... book your Fastpasses at 60 days out.


----------



## Cluelyss

Kristin3021 said:


> Hoping someone knows if we can do this! My husband and I are taking our 3 & 5yr olds in Feb. I've booked all our FPs incl 7DMT. My question is since I'm expecting and can't ride, could my husband use my MB to take my daughter after he's used his to take my son? I wasn't sure if there was another way for him to ride twice as the kids can't sit on their own. Thx!


You can most certainly do this, and is the only way for DH to ride twice that I can think of, unless theres a reverse rider swap available for expectant mothers??


----------



## goofy4tink

Has anyone had any issues linking an AP voucher to MDE? I've always had an active AP, so no big deal. But, I let mine expire back in Dec. I now have a trip in mid-May as well as early in Dec. I'll be getting the voucher in Feb at some point.


----------



## mesaboy2

Dan Murphy said:


> I have to think this link has been posted somewhere in this thread, though I only looked back a few pages and did not see it, nor see it incorporated into the OP.  I rarely look at this thread on an ongoing basis, so may very well may have missed it.
> 
> It shows availability of hard to get and reasonably hard to get fastpasses, updated every 30 minutes.   To me at least, it seems like quite a valuable tool and a nice piece of programming by SMAX on the Dibb.
> 
> http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=835236
> 
> And thanks to mboy for maintaining the OP here, very helpful.



I think I should incorporate this link into the first post.  For a while there I was unsure if that was kosher or not since I seem to recall early posts of that link disappearing.  Thanks for the suggestion.  

ETA:  done.  Broke apart Availability and General Strategies into two sections and added above link to Availability.


----------



## dancingdisneydreamer

So since Epcot and HS have the tiering system, what happens if I only book one FP+ and then, once at the park, want to book another one for another tier 1 ride? Is this possible? For example, book FP+ for TSMM ahead of time, get to the park, use the FP+, and then want to book a FP+ for RNRC.


----------



## mesaboy2

dancingdisneydreamer said:


> So since Epcot and HS have the tiering system, what happens if I only book one FP+ and then, once at the park, want to book another one for another tier 1 ride? Is this possible? For example, book FP+ for TSMM ahead of time, get to the park, use the FP+, and then want to book a FP+ for RNRC.



I have heard conflicting reports on the success of this and therefore don't recommend it.


----------



## Cluelyss

dancingdisneydreamer said:


> So since Epcot and HS have the tiering system, what happens if I only book one FP+ and then, once at the park, want to book another one for another tier 1 ride? Is this possible? For example, book FP+ for TSMM ahead of time, get to the park, use the FP+, and then want to book a FP+ for RNRC.


You cannot book only 1 FP - the system will force you to book all 3 initially. If you only select 1 attraction, it will auto fill the other 2. Once booked, you can cancel the FPs you do not want, but once cancelled, you cannot get them back without canceling your entire day's selection or making a call to Disney IT. 

I believe I read reports easier in this thread where people had success canceling one or two of their original FPs and then still being able to schedule additional FPs later in the day....but I also think the additional FPs were at a different park. Not sure if anyone has had success doing this at the same park?

Also, keep in kind that in those parks with a tiering system, the tier 1 attractions are rarely available day of, and if they are, they go very quickly. So that may restrict your ability to do this regardless.


----------



## dancingdisneydreamer

mesaboy2 said:


> I have heard conflicting reports on the success of this and therefore don't recommend it.





Cluelyss said:


> You cannot book only 1 FP - the system will force you to book all 3 initially. If you only select 1 attraction, it will auto fill the other 2. Once booked, you can cancel the FPs you do not want, but once cancelled, you cannot get them back without canceling your entire day's selection or making a call to Disney IT.
> 
> I believe I read reports easier in this thread where people had success canceling one or two of their original FPs and then still being able to schedule additional FPs later in the day....but I also think the additional FPs were at a different park. Not sure if anyone has had success doing this at the same park?
> 
> Also, keep in kind that in those parks with a tiering system, the tier 1 attractions are rarely available day of, and if they are, they go very quickly. So that may restrict your ability to do this regardless.



Thank you both for your help! Your information helps a lot


----------



## creamypuffs

Sorry if this is already addressed in the many pages!  I read the beginning post already but I'm not finding the answer to these.

I just booked my package and when I goto the FP+ page, I only see my name.  It is grayed out as I'm not within 60 days yet but where is the rest of my family?  Do they appear when I reach 60 days or do I need to do anything before hand?  Just want to be prepared.

Also, is the 60 days including arrival date or excluding?  

THANK YOU!


----------



## hiroMYhero

creamypuffs said:


> Sorry if this is already addressed in the many pages!  I read the beginning post already but I'm not finding the answer to these.
> 
> I just booked my package and when I goto the FP+ page, I only see my name.  It is grayed out as I'm not within 60 days yet but where is the rest of my family?  Do they appear when I reach 60 days or do I need to do anything before hand?  Just want to be prepared.
> 
> Also, is the 60 days including arrival date or excluding?
> 
> THANK YOU!



Here's mesaboy's explanation under Booking:
 For onsite guests, the 60-day prebooking window will not activate until the 60-day mark. Before this point, the booking window will be only 30 days. At midnight of the 60-day mark, the 30-day window will automatically expand to 60 (or more) days. It is also commonly reported that all members on the account with tickets don't appear on the MDX app until the 60-day mark.

It's best to Google "60 days before (check-in date)" to determine when you can book.


----------



## mesaboy2

creamypuffs said:


> Sorry if this is already addressed in the many pages!  I read the beginning post already but I'm not finding the answer to these.
> 
> I just booked my package and when I goto the FP+ page, I only see my name.  It is grayed out as *I'm not within 60 days yet but where is the rest of my family?  Do they appear when I reach 60 days* or do I need to do anything before hand?  Just want to be prepared.
> 
> Also, is the 60 days including arrival date or excluding?
> 
> THANK YOU!



See Bullet #3 under Booking Windows and Scheduling.


----------



## Cluelyss

creamypuffs said:


> Sorry if this is already addressed in the many pages!  I read the beginning post already but I'm not finding the answer to these.  I just booked my package and when I goto the FP+ page, I only see my name.  It is grayed out as I'm not within 60 days yet but where is the rest of my family?  Do they appear when I reach 60 days or do I need to do anything before hand?  Just want to be prepared.  Also, is the 60 days including arrival date or excluding?  THANK YOU!


Everything will not look "right" in MDX until your window actually opens. I know that's a lot of blind faith to put on something so important, but we've all been there and trust us, it generally works.  I've only read of real issues when folks are trying to link several additional families/family members in MDX - if it's just you, spouse, kids, you'll be fine. 

The FP window opens 60 days PRIOR to your check in day, so excluding. But since the window opens at midnight on that day, it's almost like it opens the day(night) before, so if you are counting that way, then it's including.  Confused yet? Find a Disney ADR calculator online to verify the date, and then schedule yourself a reminder for midnight the day before.


----------



## creamypuffs

Cluelyss said:


> Everything will not look "right" in MDX until your window actually opens. I know that's a lot of blind faith to put on something so important, but we've all been there and trust us, it generally works.  I've only read of real issues when folks are trying to link several additional families/family members in MDX - if it's just you, spouse, kids, you'll be fine.
> 
> The FP window opens 60 days PRIOR to your check in day, so excluding. But since the window opens at midnight on that day, it's almost like it opens the day(night) before, so if you are counting that way, then it's including.  Confused yet? Find a Disney ADR calculator online to verify the date, and then schedule yourself a reminder for midnight the day before.



Found the calculator!  Alarm set!  

THANKS!


----------



## hiroMYhero

creamypuffs said:


> Found the calculator!  Alarm set!
> 
> THANKS!



Are you booking tonight? If so, it's at 1:00.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

This is a great thread  I have just booked to stay on site for 4 days and we will then move off site, we will have 21 day tickets. My nephew will be with us, he has a different surname.

So if my understanding is correct, I can create a MDE account, add our booking for the hotel (it is through Expedia), and then add our tickets when I get then. I will then be able to book FP for everybody at 60 days out for the length of our stay at WDW.

When we go off site, will I then be able to book at 30 days out, but only 1 day at a tine?

Thanks


----------



## mesaboy2

Removed the A+ category for A&E and moved them to A, as waits for them were not significantly different than other A attractions over the holidays.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> This is a great thread  I have just booked to stay on site for 4 days and we will then move off site, we will have 21 day tickets. My nephew will be with us, he has a different surname.
> 
> So if my understanding is correct, I can create a MDE account, add our booking for the hotel (it is through Expedia), and then add our tickets when I get then. I will then be able to book FP for everybody at 60 days out for the length of our stay at WDW.
> 
> When we go off site, will I then be able to book at 30 days out, but only 1 day at a tine?
> 
> Thanks



For your offsite stay, you can book your FPs 60 days prior to each park day. This is explained on the Throwaway Room thread. I believe you can't make changes to the FPs until 30 days out for those days but it would be best to check that Thread. As long as there is an onsite stay, the 60 days prior applies until you actually check-in to your onsite resort,


----------



## TJDisneymama

Is there a thread or a website that tells you what the chances are of getting 4th, 5th, etc. FPs for each attraction?  I.e., what are the chances of using my 3 FPs at HS and then say at 1:00 in the afternoon after using my 3, making my 4th FP for RnRC? or ToT?  Etc.   I know it will depend on crowd levels and such, I'm just wondering if there's already a list made up of which attractions are least likely to be able to get same day FPs for and which are more likely.....


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

hiroMYhero said:


> For your offsite stay, you can book your FPs 60 days prior to each park day. This is explained on the Throwaway Room thread. I believe you can't make changes to the FPs until 30 days out for those days but it would be best to check that Thread. As long as there is an onsite stay, the 60 days prior applies until you actually check-in to your onsite resort,



Thanks for your response


----------



## debsters41

TJDisneymama said:


> Is there a thread or a website that tells you what the chances are of getting 4th, 5th, etc. FPs for each attraction?  I.e., what are the chances of using my 3 FPs at HS and then say at 1:00 in the afternoon after using my 3, making my 4th FP for RnRC? or ToT?  Etc.   I know it will depend on crowd levels and such, I'm just wondering if there's already a list made up of which attractions are least likely to be able to get same day FPs for and which are more likely.....



That seems to be a brilliant question, that I am also interested in knowing the answer to.


----------



## mesaboy2

TJDisneymama said:


> Is there a thread or a website that tells you what the chances are of getting 4th, 5th, etc. FPs for each attraction?  I.e., what are the chances of using my 3 FPs at HS and then say at 1:00 in the afternoon after using my 3, making my 4th FP for RnRC? or ToT?  Etc.   I know it will depend on crowd levels and such, I'm just wondering if there's already a list made up of which attractions are least likely to be able to get same day FPs for and which are more likely.....





debsters41 said:


> That seems to be a brilliant question, that I am also interested in knowing the answer to.



Sorry, I know of no such site.  My guess would be that what I have as A attractions in the OP would be the first to go.  How fast/soon is tough to predict and would depend on crowd levels as you have already realized.


----------



## Cluelyss

mesaboy2 said:


> Sorry, I know of no such site.  My guess would be that what I have as A attractions in the OP would be the first to go.  How fast/soon is tough to predict and would depend on crowd levels as you have already realized.


Touring plans updates throughout the day on remaining availability for fast passes. Not quite what you are looking for, but if you check their data frequently, you can get an idea of what generally goes the fastest. I was checking MK during the week of Christmas, and there was still significant availability remaining. The other parks had very little day of. But that is also the busiest week of the year.


----------



## cel_disney

Cluelyss said:


> Touring plans updates throughout the day on remaining availability for fast passes. Not quite what you are looking for, but if you check their data frequently, you can get an idea of what generally goes the fastest. I was checking MK during the week of Christmas, and there was still significant availability remaining. The other parks had very little day of. But that is also the busiest week of the year.



I think that the TP site is helpful but remember they are only looking for FP for 1 person - not multiple...so it's really just truly notional....


----------



## Cluelyss

cel_disney said:


> I think that the TP site is helpful but remember they are only looking for FP for 1 person - not multiple...so it's really just truly notional....


True, and fair point. But still gives a good measure of those that have no availability day of.


----------



## NYEmomma

Going through all my reservations to type up an itinerary to send to everyone and on my HS day I noticed that I have 4 FPs booked.

ToT 9-10
TSM 10:45-11:45
Frozen 12:10-12:25
ToT 3:05-4:05

What gives???  I know I only booked it once but I can't really remember which one I booked.


----------



## creamypuffs

hiroMYhero said:


> Are you booking tonight? If so, it's at 1:00.



Haha, no.  My window opens Jan 28th.  Luckily I'm taking a day off on Jan 27th so I'll need to nap a lot during the day to stay up that night..........

Any telling when it opens a midnight vs. 1am?


----------



## mesaboy2

creamypuffs said:


> Haha, no.  My window opens Jan 28th.  Luckily I'm taking a day off on Jan 27th so I'll need to nap a lot during the day to stay up that night..........
> 
> Any telling when it opens a midnight vs. 1am?



It should be midnight that day.  The first post explains this.


----------



## Teacher03

Subscribing, thank you for all the info!


----------



## Cluelyss

creamypuffs said:


> Haha, no.  My window opens Jan 28th.  Luckily I'm taking a day off on Jan 27th so I'll need to nap a lot during the day to stay up that night..........  Any telling when it opens a midnight vs. 1am?


It doesn't open till 1 am on nights that MK is open until 1. All other nights "should" be midnight EST.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

NYEmomma said:


> Going through all my reservations to type up an itinerary to send to everyone and on my HS day I noticed that I have 4 FPs booked.
> 
> ToT 9-10
> TSM 10:45-11:45
> Frozen 12:10-12:25
> ToT 3:05-4:05
> 
> What gives???  I know I only booked it once but I can't really remember which one I booked.



Score! It's probably a glitch - don't change anything !


----------



## mesaboy2

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Score! It's probably a glitch - don't change anything !



Flag on the play!  It's probably a ghost FP!  (Still, don't change anything.)


----------



## NYEmomma

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Score! It's probably a glitch - don't change anything !





mesaboy2 said:


> Flag on the play!  It's probably a ghost FP!  (Still, don't change anything.)



Will we be able to use both?  I'm fine with not touching anything and more than likely won't use them BOTH but I just don't want to show up for the first one to be turned away because the 2nd one is the REAL one (or vice versa).


----------



## mesaboy2

NYEmomma said:


> *Will we be able to use both?*  I'm fine with not touching anything and more than likely won't use them BOTH but I just don't want to show up for the first one to be turned away because the 2nd one is the REAL one (or vice versa).



Unlikely.  If this is indeed a ghost FP--which were very common months ago though I haven't heard much of them lately--then only 3 of your 4 listed are valid.  I don't remember how to tell which was the real FP, sorry.


----------



## annabug

Mesa thank you for creating this info thread, its golden to me.

Haven't been in quite some time, and feeling clueless.  Will be taking some time to read through this massive thread.

Im feeling pressured for the big rides, my little guy will be heartbroken if we can't ride Toy Story Mania, and my girl if I can't get Elsa and Anna.  

Im gonna have to make Small World and Carousel of Progress sound REALLY GREAT!!!!!

Thanks again!!


----------



## WDW88

I currently have a five day base ticket with fastpasses scheduled for each of the five days. I am planning on bridging the tickets and purchasing annual passes once I enter the park. If I enter the parks a day before my fastpasses are currently scheduled, will I lose my fastpasses for the last day?  
TIA


----------



## MAGICFOR2

mesaboy2 said:


> Flag on the play!  It's probably a ghost FP!  (Still, don't change anything.)



 I knew I shouldn't answer!  I just got excited for her.


----------



## Robo

WDW88 said:


> I currently have a five day base ticket with fastpasses scheduled for each of the five days. I am planning on bridging the tickets and purchasing annual passes once I enter the park.
> 
> 
> *If I enter the parks a day before my fastpasses are currently scheduled, will I lose my fastpasses for the last day?  *



Maybe.

From where (and when) did you purchase your current 5-day tickets?


----------



## Robo

NYEmomma said:


> Going through all my reservations to type up an itinerary to send to everyone and on my HS day I noticed that I have 4 FPs booked.
> 
> ToT 9-10
> TSM 10:45-11:45
> Frozen 12:10-12:25
> ToT 3:05-4:05
> 
> What gives???  I know I only booked it once but I can't really remember which one I booked.



What date?

I can tell you that (unless it's an AM EMH day at DHS) the FP+ that you least likely "need" is the 9-10 ToT.
(Especially if you arrive before Rope Drop.)


----------



## WDW88

Purchased from  UT.
ETA: purchased about three months ago


----------



## Robo

WDW88 said:


> Purchased from  UT.



One safe thing to try is to go to a Guest Relations or ticket booth BEFORE you enter that first park and just ASK the CM what it will cost for the AP upgrade.

There are plenty of examples of the CM doing the price-bridge without the prior park entry.
(Just don't accept the upgrade until after you are told the cost.**)

That may solve your issue.

**You can try to ask at more than one venue, as each CM can have her/his own set of "rules."


----------



## mreid1974

Thanks for all the great info


----------



## maburke

WDW88 said:


> I currently have a five day base ticket with fastpasses scheduled for each of the five days. I am planning on bridging the tickets and purchasing annual passes once I enter the park. If I enter the parks a day before my fastpasses are currently scheduled, will I lose my fastpasses for the last day? TIA



No, you will be fine. I did exactly this at Thanksgiving (5 day UT hopper tickets, scheduled 5 days FP with family, but entered the park a day early) and had no trouble at all. I don't think I upgraded until the second day (first FP day).  I hadn't even thought about the possibility of losing any!


----------



## TJDisneymama

mesaboy2 said:


> Sorry, I know of no such site.  My guess would be that what I have as A attractions in the OP would be the first to go.  How fast/soon is tough to predict and would depend on crowd levels as you have already realized.



Darn, I thought for sure somebody would have come up with a formula/list, lol.  
I just checked for today for the rides in question (ToT and RnRC) and both have no availability for the day.     Although I think today is a bit more crowded than when I will be going (mid-late april) so I shall see what it's like on less crowded days.


----------



## hsmamato2

maburke said:


> No, you will be fine. I did exactly this at Thanksgiving (5 day UT hopper tickets, scheduled 5 days FP with family, but entered the park a day early) and had no trouble at all. I don't think I upgraded until the second day (first FP day).  I hadn't even thought about the possibility of losing any!


Really??? we have the same issue, and I was concerned my bro would lose his last days fp+ with us b/c he wanted to go in a day early with a friend,and extend his days....


----------



## doconeill

WDW88 said:


> I currently have a five day base ticket with fastpasses scheduled for each of the five days. I am planning on bridging the tickets and purchasing annual passes once I enter the park. If I enter the parks a day before my fastpasses are currently scheduled, will I lose my fastpasses for the last day?
> TIA





maburke said:


> No, you will be fine. I did exactly this at Thanksgiving (5 day UT hopper tickets, scheduled 5 days FP with family, but entered the park a day early) and had no trouble at all. I don't think I upgraded until the second day (first FP day).  I hadn't even thought about the possibility of losing any!



IIRC, what ends up happening is this (although it could have changed):

- You won't lose anything
- You won't be able to make FP+ selections via the app for the day you enter the park, since your ticket already has the max number of days outstanding (until you upgrade - not sure if there is lag time between upgrading and enabling more days), unless you cancel a day already booked.
- You MIGHT be able to do "same day" FP+ one at a time - really not sure on this.
- Your last day becomes "locked", so you can't make changes to the selections (but you may be able to delete) until you upgrade.

In general, I have not heard of anyone "losing" days of FP+ for things like this. 

But as we don't get a lot of reports on this in general (save the one above  ), and with people willing to "test" like this, we're not sure of the limits.


----------



## KimWDW

When my day opens up for FP+ booking (60 days out), do I have to go on at like 6:00 AM or am I safe to wait until later to get my fastpasses? I don't need Anna and Elsa. Just Space Mountain, Soarin, Everest, the big thrill rides. I don't know if this is something that I need to do as soon as the time opens up or I'll be stuck with dinnertime FPs.

Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

KimWDW said:


> When my day opens up for FP+ booking (60 days out), do I have to go on at like 6:00 AM or am I safe to wait until later to get my fastpasses? I don't need Anna and Elsa. Just Space Mountain, Soarin, Everest, the big thrill rides. I don't know if this is something that I need to do as soon as the time opens up or I'll be stuck with dinnertime FPs.
> 
> Thanks!



FP booking actually begins at midnight (when MK's regular hours end - so, could possibly be 1:00 a.m.), but if you don't need A&E and 7DMT, you should be okay. If you are going during Spring Break season or Christmas, then the earlier, the better for FP booking.


----------



## mesaboy2

KimWDW said:


> When my day opens up for FP+ booking (60 days out), do I have to go on at like 6:00 AM or am I safe to wait until later to get my fastpasses? I don't need Anna and Elsa. Just Space Mountain, Soarin, Everest, the big thrill rides. I don't know if this is something that I need to do as soon as the time opens up or I'll be stuck with dinnertime FPs.
> 
> Thanks!



This is covered under "Availability" in the first post, but for the attractions you list I would be very surprised if any were gone the first day they were available to you.


----------



## Sophie_2003

Hello,

Going in July and I'm sure we won't get great fp since we're staying offsite...anyone have experience what kind of fast passes are available in the park once your three have expired? Wondering if we should choose less desirable fp+ earlier on to get a chance of getting a fp for the mine train later on? Or will those be all gone too? I'm thinking there has to be some fp available same day, not everyone will super Plan?

Thoughts?


----------



## Cluelyss

Sophie_2003 said:


> Hello,  Going in July and I'm sure we won't get great fp since we're staying offsite...anyone have experience what kind of fast passes are available in the park once your three have expired? Wondering if we should choose less desirable fp+ earlier on to get a chance of getting a fp for the mine train later on? Or will those be all gone too? I'm thinking there has to be some fp available same day, not everyone will super Plan?  Thoughts?


Outside of MK, there is very little day-of availability for most of the headliners. SDMT particularly will have none, those have historically been gone around the 60-day mark. The OP of this thread breaks out A, B and C attractions. Expect some day-of availability for B and C  attractions, but if you want any of the A attractions, plan on scheduling FPs for those as soon as you are able. Also, you can get a lot done at rope drop and in the final hours of the day, so would recommend scheduling your FPs for midday to minimize wait times.


----------



## SleepingBeauty69

Hi Everyone!  I just wanted to give a big shout out and THANKS to mesaboy2 for this thread and to everyone for their tips throughout!  I successfully secured ALL of my FP+'s that we wanted at midnight last night   With two boys ages 9 and 11yo I didn't need A&E, but I looked to see if I "could" get it and it was available to us had we wanted it!  I 100% attribute my successful booking to all of your help and advice


----------



## kaymil

I have a feeling this has been brought up already, but 100+ pages of reading 

I used FP+ this past summer but this situation never occurred for us. 

We will be going to HS for just a few hours at rope drop in February. We plan to knock out a few of our favorite attractions then head over to Epcot for a while. Because we will only be at HS for two hours, I made 3 FP's but cancelled the one we won't be using as we won't be in the park still.  

I know the rules for getting the 4th FP is that your first 3 must either be used or expired. What if you cancelled one of them, though? Does that count? So if I have used two FP's at HS but want to book one for Epcot when we arrive around 11, will I be able to? I assume yes, just wanted to make sure!

I should add that we much prefer the rides at HS and would rather not have to rush to TSMM, which is why we are using our FP's there even though we're going at rope drop. Our purpose at Epcot is just to tour WS, but if we are able to get a FP for something, that would be a nice addition.


----------



## Cluelyss

kaymil said:


> I have a feeling this has been brought up already, but 100+ pages of reading   I used FP+ this past summer but this situation never occurred for us.  We will be going to HS for just a few hours at rope drop in February. We plan to knock out a few of our favorite attractions then head over to Epcot for a while. Because we will only be at HS for two hours, I made 3 FP's but cancelled the one we won't be using as we won't be in the park still.  I know the rules for getting the 4th FP is that your first 3 must either be used or expired. What if you cancelled one of them, though? Does that count? So if I have used two FP's at HS but want to book one for Epcot when we arrive around 11, will I be able to? I assume yes, just wanted to make sure!  I should add that we much prefer the rides at HS and would rather not have to rush to TSMM, which is why we are using our FP's there even though we're going at rope drop. Our purpose at Epcot is just to tour WS, but if we are able to get a FP for something, that would be a nice addition.


I read a report earlier in this thread that yes, someone was able to do this successfully. I would definitely try to schedule something as soon as you enter Epcot - but be warned that all of the tier 1 attractions may be gone by that time.  When we were there in October and tried to schedule a 4th FP around 2 pm, only tier 2 attractions were left. You may have better luck arriving earlier during a slower time of year.


----------



## dachsie

Could this thread by Stickied?  It's hard to find


----------



## Planogirl

I agree that this thread should be stickied. It's so useful.

I do have a question. I assume that any Disney ticket media can be used to pre-schedule FP+? We are staying offsite and thinking of visiting just one Disney park so just need a single day pass. I see that I can purchase those in advance both on Disney's website and UT. I can't find any restrictions but want to be sure.


----------



## cel_disney

kaymil said:


> I have a feeling this has been brought up already, but 100+ pages of reading   I used FP+ this past summer but this situation never occurred for us.  We will be going to HS for just a few hours at rope drop in February. We plan to knock out a few of our favorite attractions then head over to Epcot for a while. Because we will only be at HS for two hours, I made 3 FP's but cancelled the one we won't be using as we won't be in the park still.  I know the rules for getting the 4th FP is that your first 3 must either be used or expired. What if you cancelled one of them, though? Does that count? So if I have used two FP's at HS but want to book one for Epcot when we arrive around 11, will I be able to? I assume yes, just wanted to make sure!  I should add that we much prefer the rides at HS and would rather not have to rush to TSMM, which is why we are using our FP's there even though we're going at rope drop. Our purpose at Epcot is just to tour WS, but if we are able to get a FP for something, that would be a nice addition.



You can change parks and get FP even if you have not used all 3...but I agree with the poster above who said that selection will be limited to tier 2 most likely (maybe getting lucky with a small party size on a slow day?) ... And maybe not even all of them if you are approaching the middle of the afternoon.


----------



## Cluelyss

Planogirl said:


> I agree that this thread should be stickied. It's so useful.  I do have a question. I assume that any Disney ticket media can be used to pre-schedule FP+? We are staying offsite and thinking of visiting just one Disney park so just need a single day pass. I see that I can purchase those in advance both on Disney's website and UT. I can't find any restrictions but want to be sure.


Yes, that is correct. You just need to make sure the ticket is linked in MDX in order to schedule your FPs.


----------



## mesaboy2

Planogirl said:


> I agree that this thread should be stickied. It's so useful.
> 
> I do have a question. I assume that any Disney ticket media can be used to pre-schedule FP+? We are staying offsite and thinking of visiting just one Disney park so just need a single day pass. I see that I can purchase those in advance both on Disney's website and UT. I can't find any restrictions but want to be sure.



I am not aware of any restrictions either, you are almost certainly okay.


----------



## mesaboy2

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, that is correct. You just need to make sure the ticket is linked in MDX in order to schedule your FPs.



Hey!  Whose thread is this anyway?!  

Seriously, thanks for answering so many questions--I can't be here all the time.


----------



## Cluelyss

mesaboy2 said:


> Hey!  Whose thread is this anyway?!    Seriously, thanks for answering so many questions--I can't be here all the time.


This thread was so helpful to me before I used FP+ for the first time, I'm happy to help whenever I can. Though my level of expertise is nowhere near yours


----------



## mesaboy2

Cluelyss said:


> This thread was so helpful to me before I used FP+ for the first time, I'm happy to help whenever I can. Though my level of expertise is nowhere near yours



You overestimate me.  There are many, many questions here I can't answer.  I just banged out the basics one day and try to improve it where I can.


----------



## Planogirl

Can I just say that I appreciate both of you?


----------



## MAGICFOR2

ditto.  MesaBoy, I was thinking about when all of the hulabaloo started and there was so much negativity, myself included.  You took the helm and provided this positive can-do leadership in helping us find a way to navigate it sanely and not jump ship.  Your efforts are greatly appreciated, and now I am actually looking forward to our trip instead of dreading it


----------



## Sherrkel

MAGICFOR2 said:


> ditto.  MesaBoy, I was thinking about when all of the hulabaloo started and there was so much negativity, myself included.  You took the helm and provided this positive can-do leadership in helping us find a way to navigate it sanely and not jump ship.  Your efforts are greatly appreciated, and now I am actually looking forward to our trip instead of dreading it



They really need to put the LIKE button on these threads, because I'd also LIKE to express my appreciation to Mesa, Cluelyss and everyone who has helped me out, 40 days to go. YIPEE!


----------



## MikeandReneePlus5

In the reason why the example linked in the first post books the FP+s with times that aren't wanted and then the user goes back in to modify the times?

Why is it better to just book something and then modify as opposed to getting the times you desire correct before booking?


----------



## Cluelyss

MikeandReneePlus5 said:


> In the reason why the example linked in the first post books the FP+s with times that aren't wanted and then the user goes back in to modify the times?  Why is it better to just book something and then modify as opposed to getting the times you desire correct before booking?


You are not always offered the exact time that you desire. Most FPs are available in 5 minute increments throughout the day. The system gives you 3 options after your initial search, but none of them may be the exact times or attraction order you are looking for. In this case, you'd book the option furthest from your desired times (all pm if you wanted am, for example) then adjust the times for each. You pick something vastly different from what you want to ensure you don't run into overlap situations as you are tweaking. When you go in to adjust, you will see EVERY slot available for the day.....every slot not currently occupied by an existing FP. Does this make sense?


----------



## MikeandReneePlus5

Cluelyss said:


> You are not always offered the exact time that you desire. Most FPs are available in 5 minute increments throughout the day. The system gives you 3 options after your initial search, but none of them may be the exact times or attraction order you are looking for. In this case, you'd book the option furthest from your desired times (all pm if you wanted am, for example) then adjust the times for each. You pick something vastly different from what you want to ensure you don't run into overlap situations as you are tweaking. When you go in to adjust, you will see EVERY slot available for the day.....every slot not currently occupied by an existing FP. Does this make sense?



yes it does thanks.

I'm surprised the system doesn't let you see every slot available for the day until after you've booked something.  Didn't know that.


----------



## hazer99

We have "old tickets" from 2012. Can we link these to MDX and book our fast passes at the 30 day mark as we are staying off site?  Then when we arrive we have to exchange them for new tickets?


----------



## doconeill

hazer99 said:


> We have "old tickets" from 2012. Can we link these to MDX and book our fast passes at the 30 day mark as we are staying off site?  Then when we arrive we have to exchange them for new tickets?



Depends what you mean for "old tickets".

They are new enough to have ticket IDs and/or barcodes that will allow you to link them to MDX.

If they are unused, you can link them fine, make your FP+ selections for the number of days on the ticket, and then you'll need to exchange them for the new ticket media to get into the parks.

If they are partially used with the No Expiration option, same applies. You can only make FP+ reservations for as many days as remains on the ticket.

If they are partially used and did not have the No Expiration option, or fully used, then they are expired and useless.


----------



## hazer99

Yes they have a barcode and we have used a few days but we have the no expiry option. Thanks


----------



## cindyfan

Thanks for all the info!!


----------



## ZephyrHawk

This questions has probably been asked before, but there's a lot of pages I'd have to wade through to figure it out.

Let us say you are traveling in a large-ish group consisting of several families.  All family members have linked their MDE to you and assigned you the duty of figuring out fastpasses.  One family is coming in several days later than the others.  If I log in on the 60-day mark for myself and the other families, will I be able to reserve fastpasses for the latecomers at that time, or will I have to wait and add their family members to our existing reservations several days after my 60-day mark.


----------



## MermaidMommy

ZephyrHawk said:


> This questions has probably been asked before, but there's a lot of pages I'd have to wade through to figure it out.  Let us say you are traveling in a large-ish group consisting of several families.  All family members have linked their MDE to you and assigned you the duty of figuring out fastpasses.  One family is coming in several days later than the others.  If I log in on the 60-day mark for myself and the other families, will I be able to reserve fastpasses for the latecomers at that time, or will I have to wait and add their family members to our existing reservations several days after my 60-day mark.


Last week, I was making FP reservations for three families, one of which arrived a day earlier than the other two. I was able to make the reservations for all three families at the early-arriving group's 60 day mark, which was 61 days for the other two families.


----------



## mummabear

cel_disney said:


> For 60 days out - you will only be able to book your length of stay for the length of your tickets.
> 
> IF your onsite days is 4 and your ticket length is 2, you can book any 2 days of that stay.
> 
> If your onsite  stay is 4 nights and your ticket is 7 days, you can book FP for those 4 onsite nights/days only.
> 
> You will be able to book the rest of your ticket days at the 30 day mark from the first FP day you need to make.



OK so weird question in regards to the above.
What if your tickets are for longer then your on site booking BUT you have another back to back on site booking?
We are hoping for Free Dining on our next trip and I know that you need to check in on one of the FD dates (not the day before) AND Disney only lets you book for 14 nights at a time.
We will be coming for 18 nights and expect that we will have to make a 1 maybe 2 night booking then a 14 night booking to get FD then 3 night booking to cover the rest of our nights. 
I will have MNSSHP tickets plus MVMCP tickets plus a 10 day ticket that will be valid for likely 2 days past when we check out from the 14 day booking (but are checked in and staying on site on the next booking)
Can I link the tickets to more than 1 booking? 
Will I be able to make FP+ bookings for the last couple of days at the 60 day mark?


----------



## mummabear

So I see in the OP that child swap works the same way now as it did with legacy FP.
So to confirm we will be traveling with DH, myself DD6 (then), DD4(then) and DD20 months (then), we assume by the time we go DD3 (who will then be 4) will be 40".
I can book a FP+ for DH, DD6 and DD4 for say 7DMT, and book myself a FP for BTMRR. I would then get a rider swap at 7DMT and DD6 and DD4 could ride a 2nd time with me and I could ride BTMRR alone getting a rider swap for DH who could then ride BTMRR with DD6 and DD4.
Is this correct?


----------



## doconeill

mummabear said:


> OK so weird question in regards to the above.
> What if your tickets are for longer then your on site booking BUT you have another back to back on site booking?
> We are hoping for Free Dining on our next trip and I know that you need to check in on one of the FD dates (not the day before) AND Disney only lets you book for 14 nights at a time.
> We will be coming for 18 nights and expect that we will have to make a 1 maybe 2 night booking then a 14 night booking to get FD then 3 night booking to cover the rest of our nights.
> I will have MNSSHP tickets plus MVMCP tickets plus a 10 day ticket that will be valid for likely 2 days past when we check out from the 14 day booking (but are checked in and staying on site on the next booking)
> Can I link the tickets to more than 1 booking?
> Will I be able to make FP+ bookings for the last couple of days at the 60 day mark?



The tickets don't really get linked to a booking specifically.

Let's simplify and just say you have 10 day tickets. Linking them to MDX simply means you can now make 10 days worth of FP+ selections. WHEN you can make selections for is based on your reservations.

IIRC the way it is working now, say you have a 2-night reservation, then a 5 night reservation, then a 2 night reservation, and you want to make FP+ for all 10 days covered by the reservations.

60 days out from the check-in day of the first reservation, you can make FP+ reservations for the three days of the first reservation. Then 60-days out from the second reservation, the window opens for the days covered by _that_ reservation, so you can book 5 additional days (the first day was already covered by the first reservation). Then at 60 days from the final reservation, the final days open up.

In all, you wouldn't be able to book more than 10 days because that's the length of your ticket.

Not sure that it is all that understandable...but tickets enable you to make FP+ selections in general (within 30 days) and how many days you can do it, while reservations simply enable the 60+ day window.


----------



## doconeill

mummabear said:


> So I see in the OP that child swap works the same way now as it did with legacy FP.
> So to confirm we will be traveling with DH, myself DD6 (then), DD4(then) and DD20 months (then), we assume by the time we go DD3 (who will then be 4) will be 40".
> I can book a FP+ for DH, DD6 and DD4 for say 7DMT, and book myself a FP for BTMRR. I would then get a rider swap at 7DMT and DD6 and DD4 could ride a 2nd time with me and I could ride BTMRR alone getting a rider swap for DH who could then ride BTMRR with DD6 and DD4.
> Is this correct?



In general yes. However over the years there have been sporadic reports about CMs who require everyone who will ride to have a FP if the first group is going to use the FP line, and "trade" one FP for the Rider Switch pass. Disney has no official policy on this though.

In the age of FP+, I expected that this would be far too difficult to manage for the CMs, but I do recall someone reported that this still happened to them. I believe is it still rare though.


----------



## melnbil

Is it worth using a FP+ for? I would be using it for a seating at Festival of the Lion King, at the end of May first of June.


----------



## siskaren

melnbil said:


> Is it worth using a FP+ for? I would be using it for a seating at Festival of the Lion King, at the end of May first of June.



According to the ranking system in the first post, the shows aren't the best use of FP+.


----------



## Cluelyss

Considering purchasing an AP for the first time this year. Have 2 onsite visits booked, so understand that I will bs able to book FPs at 60 days for both trips. What I'm a little fuzzy on is whether or not the AP needs to be active before I can use it to book my selections? Obviously I will have it linked in MDX as a ticket medium (the rest of my party will just have regular day passes, purchased and linked in advance) but the AP will remain unused until our first visit. I wasn't sure if that made it "inactive" and therefore unable to use for FP booking purposes? Would appreciate input from anyone who has experience with this. TIA!


----------



## doconeill

Cluelyss said:


> Considering purchasing an AP for the first time this year. Have 2 onsite visits booked, so understand that I will bs able to book FPs at 60 days for both trips. What I'm a little fuzzy on is whether or not the AP needs to be active before I can use it to book my selections? Obviously I will have it linked in MDX as a ticket medium (the rest of my party will just have regular day passes, purchased and linked in advance) but the AP will remain unused until our first visit. I wasn't sure if that made it "inactive" and therefore unable to use for FP booking purposes? Would appreciate input from anyone who has experience with this. TIA!



As long as it is linked, you can use it to book. However, there is some weirdness. Outside of a reservation, it acts like a 7-day ticket in that you can reserve up to 7 days of FP+ within the 30-day window. 

With a reservation, you can book 7 days or the length of the reservation, whichever is greater.

However, I remember some issues where if you had booked 7 days outside a reservation, then when your reservation hit you couldn't book more, as if a flag was set to say you've already reached your maximum. Similar problems if you were doing a split stay and already hit the "maximum" on the first reservation. 

If you are ONLY using it during your reservations (and they are reasonably set apart from each other) there should be no problems.


----------



## Itinkso

Cluelyss said:


> Considering purchasing an AP for the first time this year. Have 2 onsite visits booked, so understand that I will bs able to book FPs at 60 days for both trips. What I'm a little fuzzy on is whether or not the AP needs to be active before I can use it to book my selections? Obviously I will have it linked in MDX as a ticket medium (the rest of my party will just have regular day passes, purchased and linked in advance) but the AP will remain unused until our first visit. I wasn't sure if that made it "inactive" and therefore unable to use for FP booking purposes? Would appreciate input from anyone who has experience with this. TIA!



You'll be able to book your FPs with just the voucher number linked to MDE. It's considered valid ticket media for FPs.


----------



## Cluelyss

Thank you both. That's what I'd "read" but wanted to verify. Also, my first trip is not until May, so I am going to opt to have the card mailed to me. Will I still get a voucher #? Or will I just need to link the pass once I receive it?


----------



## doconeill

Cluelyss said:


> Thank you both. That's what I'd "read" but wanted to verify. Also, my first trip is not until May, so I am going to opt to have the card mailed to me. Will I still get a voucher #? Or will I just need to link the pass once I receive it?



The card will have the ticket ID and/or barcode on it that you can register.


----------



## IWannaBuildASnowman

Hiho! I'm trying to remember something about FP+. 

You're in the park, you have your 3 FP+s scheduled. But you're keeping an eye on MDE in case a FP+ for 7DMT pops up. 

If you still have one of your original three unused, can you use the app to switch that one to a different FP+ booking for a different attraction, or do you need to use the kiosk to make that switch?  

Thanks!


----------



## doconeill

IWannaBuildASnowman said:


> Hiho! I'm trying to remember something about FP+.
> 
> You're in the park, you have your 3 FP+s scheduled. But you're keeping an eye on MDE in case a FP+ for 7DMT pops up.
> 
> If you still have one of your original three unused, can you use the app to switch that one to a different FP+ booking for a different attraction, or do you need to use the kiosk to make that switch?
> 
> Thanks!



You can use the app.


----------



## IWannaBuildASnowman

doconeill said:


> You can use the app.



Many thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

Updated MK parade viewing location, moved to Town Square Flagpole starting today due to ongoing construction in the Hub.


----------



## Doodles 33

How do I add my 4-year old son to fastpass?  He is not under 3, but there is no place on MDE (that I have found) to add him to the fast pass selections.  He has a ticket. Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Doodles 33 said:


> How do I add my 4-year old son to fastpass?  He is not under 3, but there is no place on MDE (that I have found) to add him to the fast pass selections.  He has a ticket. Thanks!



Do you have a package booked? If so, he won't show up until your 60 day window opens for you to book FPs.

Package tickets are not active until you check-in. The FP system allows you to book at your 60 day window with a package. *mesaboy has it described in Bullet #3 in the Booking Section.


----------



## Doodles 33

oooohhhh...... that makes sense.  I am longer than 60 days out, and yes, we did a package.  Thanks so much!  I was searching everywhere.


----------



## hiroMYhero

You're welcome! Your son will magically appear when your booking window opens!


----------



## mesaboy2

Doodles 33 said:


> oooohhhh...... that makes sense.  I am longer than 60 days out, and yes, we did a package.  Thanks so much!  I was searching everywhere.



For future reference this is mentioned in the OP under "Booking Windows and Scheduling", quoted below.



> 3.  For onsite guests, the 60-day prebooking window will not activate until the 60-day mark. Before this point, the booking window will be only 30 days. At midnight (or 1:00a on certain nights) of the 60-day mark, the 30-day window will automatically expand to 60 (or more) days. Additionally, *guests with resort/ticket packages commonly report that all members on the account with tickets don't appear on the MDX app until the 60-day mark*.



I think this is asked so much I will bold it in the OP also.


----------



## 7KLucky

Just a positive post~  
My sister and her DH ran the marathon this weekend and bought 2 day park hoppers last minute.  
She did rope drop two days and booked FP+ for afternoon parks.  They did everything they hoped to with minimal wait.  Thanks so much for all the tips and advice on these boards.  

I can't wait until our July trip!


----------



## Doodles 33

mesaboy2 said:


> For future reference this is mentioned in the OP under "Booking Windows and Scheduling", quoted below.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is asked so much I will bold it in the OP also.



Thanks Mesaboy2.  I looked there and must have missed it.


----------



## mesaboy2

Doodles 33 said:


> Thanks Mesaboy2.  I looked there and must have missed it.



There is a ton of info to digest, no worries.


----------



## Sophie_2003

More questions...

In high season, what are the odds that I can snag my fourth fp after using our three early afternoon for the evening fireworks or illuminations? Are those super duper popular?

We have young ones traveling with us and the three days we will be doing late shows, we will come in at Rd, take a midday break and come back for dinner. At DHS we'll get the dining package, but do we have chances to grab a FP+ on the way out for wishes or illuminations?

Thank you!


----------



## hultrain

Question: can I make fp selections for other people in my party without including myself?  My daughter and wife would like to do Anna and Elsa, but my son and I have no interest. We will probably just split up for most of the day with my wife and daughter doing their own fp's for meet and greets and my son and I doing fp's for the coasters. 

 Everything I've read says to try and reserve A&E first, with as few people as possible to maximize the chances of getting A&E fp. So, I was hoping that I could log in at midnight, select my wife and daughter only and select A&E and their other fp's.  Then do me and my son.  Is that possible?


----------



## Cluelyss

Sophie_2003 said:


> More questions...  In high season, what are the odds that I can snag my fourth fp after using our three early afternoon for the evening fireworks or illuminations? Are those super duper popular?  We have young ones traveling with us and the three days we will be doing late shows, we will come in at Rd, take a midday break and come back for dinner. At DHS we'll get the dining package, but do we have chances to grab a FP+ on the way out for wishes or illuminations?  Thank you!


Honestly, probably not. Wishes generally distributes all FPs within days of open availability. As for Epcot, when we were there in October, there were no tier 1 attractions available when we tried to book a 4th FP around 2 pm. There are many great spots to watch both these shows that do not require staking out a spot hours beforehand, so FPs aren't really necessary for either. But you could always check during your stay, people change their plans all the time!


----------



## Cluelyss

hultrain said:


> Question: can I make fp selections for other people in my party without including myself?  My daughter and wife would like to do Anna and Elsa, but my son and I have no interest. We will probably just split up for most of the day with my wife and daughter doing their own fp's for meet and greets and my son and I doing fp's for the coasters.  Everything I've read says to try and reserve A&E first, with as few people as possible to maximize the chances of getting A&E fp. So, I was hoping that I could log in at midnight, select my wife and daughter only and select A&E and their other fp's.  Then do me and my son.  Is that possible?


Yep, sure is!


----------



## tjlamphere

We are going next month and MK is open till 1 AM some days/nights. What time would you expect to have to place a FP ressie to get an 11 PM Splash Mtn. FP?  Or could standby be less than 30 min. on a busy Saturday night at 11 PM ???  I am hoping that, after I have used some Fastpasses earlier in the day, that around 6 PM, I will have FP availiabilty to use for later than night.


----------



## Cyrano

Folks it is not usually good form to single out individual members of this community. There are so many frequent and occasional visitors who make this board such a wealth of knowledge and friendship. However I believe this is acceptable on this occasion.

I invite you all to join in this congratulations of mesaboy2's FP+ not only being the #1 thread for many months but the *#1 thread for 2014*.

Well done  This is very much deserved and a testament to the efforts keeping the information current and responding to everyone's posts.


----------



## Itinkso

Very well deserved... great job, mesaboy!


----------



## BigMommaMouse

Fantastic! This thread helped a lot with my planning.


----------



## cel_disney

Mesaboy - your time and attention to keeping the OP updated and helping folks here is so appreciated!  I know that our family vacation experience and memories were made so much better because of this thread!!  Thanks for the huge contribution to this community!


----------



## hultrain

Cluelyss said:


> Yep, sure is!



Thanks.  And added thanks to mesaboy for maintaining this topic.


----------



## RyMacJ

Hi everyone. I have a question about what you can see on the MDE website or app, as far as FP+. Our trip isn't until June, so obviously I'm not in my 60 day window (we're staying onsite). From perusing other threads, I thought I would still be able to see FP+ selections for up to 30 days out. When I log in and go to FP+, it tells me I don't have tickets linked, but I can clearly see tickets for myself, DH, and our two DDs on our reservations link. Is this what it is supposed to do? I really wanted to be able to see the system before booking so I can familiarize myself with it a bit. We're hoping for both A&E and 7DMT FP+ ressies, so I'm nervous.


----------



## Cluelyss

RyMacJ said:


> Hi everyone. I have a question about what you can see on the MDE website or app, as far as FP+. Our trip isn't until June, so obviously I'm not in my 60 day window (we're staying onsite). From perusing other threads, I thought I would still be able to see FP+ selections for up to 30 days out. When I log in and go to FP+, it tells me I don't have tickets linked, but I can clearly see tickets for myself, DH, and our two DDs on our reservations link. Is this what it is supposed to do? I really wanted to be able to see the system before booking so I can familiarize myself with it a bit. We're hoping for both A&E and 7DMT FP+ ressies, so I'm nervous.


Unfortunately, if you've booked a package with tickets, you will not be able to see anything or "test" the system until you go live at your 60 day mark. The OP has a link to a thread with examples on booking your FPs, or you can see tutorials on YouTube to get yourself familiar with the process beforehand if you want. But it's really very easy and user friendly. You select the party you are scheduling for, you pick your date and park, you pick your desired attractions. For best results scheduling A&E (and SDMT, to a lesser degree), start with your last MK day first. Good luck!!


----------



## RyMacJ

Thank you! I'm bummed about not being able to nose around on the site, but it does make me feel better to know there is nothing wrong with my log in and I'll be good to go when its time to book FP+ in April!


----------



## debsters41

Congratulations Mesaboy!  

And Cyrano, I agree that so many are helpful, even on this thread


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Congrats, Mesa! Well deserved for sure!


----------



## tjlamphere

I am booking our first FP in less than 3 hours.  We are going to AK in the morning with no FP and will do Standby lines...then we are going to jump over to DHS around 4 in the afternoon.  Because of Tiering, I can't get exactly what I want when I want it.  To confirm, if I get T of T for 4:30, Muppet Vision at 5:30 and TSM at 6:30, when could I book a FP for RRC?  Does it have to be after 6:30?  We are going to do Fantasmic at 8:30.  (And I did read Mesa's document....)


----------



## mesaboy2

tjlamphere said:


> I am booking our first FP in less than 3 hours.  We are going to AK in the morning with no FP and will do Standby lines...then we are going to jump over to DHS around 4 in the afternoon.  Because of Tiering, I can't get exactly what I want when I want it.  To confirm, if I get T of T for 4:30, Muppet Vision at 5:30 and TSM at 6:30, when could I book a FP for RRC?  Does it have to be after 6:30?  We are going to do Fantasmic at 8:30.  (And I did read Mesa's document....)



As soon as you use the TSM FP you'd be able to get a fourth, but I think it very unlikely you will get an RnRC FP at that time--most days they are long gone by then.


----------



## mesaboy2

And thanks all!


----------



## hiroMYhero

tjlamphere said:


> I am booking our first FP in less than 3 hours.  We are going to AK in the morning with no FP and will do Standby lines...then we are going to jump over to DHS around 4 in the afternoon.  Because of Tiering, I can't get exactly what I want when I want it.  To confirm, if I get T of T for 4:30, Muppet Vision at 5:30 and TSM at 6:30, when could I book a FP for RRC?  Does it have to be after 6:30?  We are going to do Fantasmic at 8:30.  (And I did read Mesa's document....)



Yes to your question and the odds of getting RnRC that late in the day are very slim. You can ride it single rider as that will be your best/only chance.

Mesaboy - Congrats!


----------



## Cluelyss

Congrats Mesaboy, well deserved!! This is by far the most informative thread on here, for the most dreaded topic!!!


----------



## Sherrkel

Cyrano said:


> I invite you all to join in this congratulations of mesaboy2's FP+ not only being the #1 thread for many months but the *#1 thread for 2014*.



Like this


----------



## maria's_mommy

This is probably wishful thinking but I have a room only reservation the first night then start my package with tickets the next day. Will my room only open my window or the next day with my package start?
Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

maria's_mommy said:


> This is probably wishful thinking but I have a room only reservation the first night then start my package with tickets the next day. Will my room only open my window or the next day with my package start? Thanks!


Yes, your window should open 60 days before your RO reservation. This has caused a lot of debate in the Disney community as people will book a "throw away" room the night before an off-site stay begins, in order to get the 60 day FP perk of an on-site guest for their entire stay (which I know isn't the case for YOU, but am stating this as an example to tell you it works!)


----------



## doconeill

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, your window should open 60 days before your RO reservation. This has caused a lot of debate in the Disney community as people will book a "throw away" room the night before an off-site stay begins, in order to get the 60 day FP perk of an on-site guest for their entire stay (which I know isn't the case for YOU, but am stating this as an example to tell you it works!)



Keep in mind the 60-day point on the one-day room only won't open the 60-day window immediately for the other reservation, as in you won't be able to book all your FP+ on that one day. In this particular case, you'll get two days (check in and check-out day of the first reservation), and then the next day you'll be able to book the rest of them.


----------



## cel_disney

doconeill said:


> Keep in mind the 60-day point on the one-day room only won't open the 60-day window immediately for the other reservation, as in you won't be able to book all your FP+ on that one day. In this particular case, you'll get two days (check in and check-out day of the first reservation), and then the next day you'll be able to book the rest of them.



Will the RO unlock their package tickets??


----------



## doconeill

cel_disney said:


> Will the RO unlock their package tickets??



Oooh...interesting given recent discussions.

If they _see_ their tickets already in MDX, certainly. If not, I'm not sure but maybe not. It's almost like the "pick up package tickets early" situation, but more complicated.

I know it's the case that the guests on the package reservation don't show up until the 60-day mark, but presumably the same guests are on the RO res so they'd already be there - as long as everything matches, I guess.

Anyone with a package more than 60-days out that can confirm they see their package tickets registered already?


----------



## Cluelyss

cel_disney said:


> Will the RO unlock their package tickets??


That's actually a good point....this may only work for off-site guests b/c the tickets would show already "available" in MXD. In October I had a package with tickets plus a MNSSHP ticket, and the party ticket was the only one that showed up prior to the 60 day mark of my package. For my current reservation (over 60 days out) no ticket media is showing in MDX. 

So, OP, I guess the answer is "maybe"? Please report back and let us know what happens!!!


----------



## maria's_mommy

I can see our tickets and we all show up on the website. I hadn't even considered I may be able to do the first day with the checkout day .


----------



## Itinkso

maria's_mommy said:


> I can see our tickets and we all show up on the website. I hadn't even considered I may be able to do the first day with the checkout day .



This has been discussed on the Same Day Fastpass Thread by people with packages and separate room-only reservations prior to their package.

The FP system opens up the 60-day booking window by one of the following:
1. Room-only reservation + Active tickets 

2. Package reservation (room + non-active tickets - these tickets become active on check-in day)

In your situation, your room-only reservation does not have active tickets so the FP window will not open for that reservation.

You can only activate your tickets early when you are at WDW. At that time, you can book FPs during your room-only stay.

If your FP section of MDE is showing that the 30-day window is open, then you have active tickets and #1 applies to you. If you don't see an open 30-day window, then it's #2 and you have to wait until 60 days prior to your package check-in.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

I'm late as usual, but CONGRATS!!! Mesaboy on top thread!!!!


----------



## maria's_mommy

Itinkso said:


> This has been discussed on the Same Day Fastpass Thread by people with packages and separate room-only reservations prior to their package.
> 
> The FP system opens up the 60-day booking window by one of the following:
> 1. Room-only reservation + Active tickets
> 
> 2. Package reservation (room + non-active tickets - these tickets become active on check-in day)
> 
> In your situation, your room-only reservation does not have active tickets so the FP window will not open for that reservation.
> 
> You can only activate your tickets early when you are at WDW. At that time, you can book FPs during your room-only stay.
> 
> If your FP section of MDE is showing that the 30-day window is open, then you have active tickets and #1 applies to you. If you don't see an open 30-day window, then it's #2 and you have to wait until 60 days prior to your package check-in.



ok thanks!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I never had to make fast pass plus arrangements outside he magic kingdom it seems outside of Anna and Elsa there's nothing really unobtainable huh??

I'm assuming Hollywood Studios Toy Story might be a hassle and Soarin for Epcot


----------



## mesaboy2

CampbellzSoup said:


> I never had to make fast pass plus arrangements outside he magic kingdom it seems outside of Anna and Elsa there's nothing really unobtainable huh??
> 
> I'm assuming Hollywood Studios Toy Story might be a hassle and Soarin for Epcot



I address availability in general terms near the bottom of the OP.  In short, the hardest attractions to get FP for--potentially even at 60 days away--are A&E, Wishes, MSEP, and FoF.  All others, except for 7DMT (which I've found all over the availability map) and maybe TSM are usually available even just a few days before.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

mesaboy2 said:


> I address availability in general terms near the bottom of the OP.  In short, the hardest attractions to get FP for--potentially even at 60 days away--are A&E, Wishes, MSEP, and FoF.  All others, except for 7DMT (which I've found all over the availability map) and maybe TSM are usually available even just a few days before.




Thanks and congrats on the thread of the year you totally deserve it


----------



## mesaboy2

Bumping.  Getting a lot of questions today.


----------



## mieuxmew

Just  asking a question - not sure if it was asked/answered before.

We are annual pass members staying on site.

One day of our trip husband has business meeting to attend and may or may not be able to come to the park with us.  Our fast passes are already booked. 

Will his fast passes be available for someone else in our party to use  (assuming we have his magic band) or are his fast passes only unlocked/available if he enters the admission turnstile first?

I would think Disney fast pass system would not allow any fast passes to be used unless a ticket media has been scanned, correct?

Thanks


----------



## hiroMYhero

mieuxmew said:


> Just  asking a question - not sure if it was asked/answered before.
> 
> We are annual pass members staying on site.
> 
> One day of our trip husband has business meeting to attend and may or may not be able to come to the park with us.  Our fast passes are already booked.
> 
> Will his fast passes be available for someone else in our party to use  (assuming we have his magic band) or are his fast passes only unlocked/available if he enters the admission turnstile first?
> 
> I would think Disney fast pass system would not allow any fast passes to be used unless a ticket media has been scanned, correct?
> 
> Thanks



Using his FPs is allowed. It's the way the FP system is set up. The FP tapstile accesses the FP data and doesn't check ticket entrance data. There's a complete thread on Same Day FPs with old MagicBands linked to a different MDE... those MagicBands aren't even linked to tickets.


----------



## Cedarmom

I have a question about the best use of FP.

Our arrival afternoon is all about our daughter, age 5, who doesn't remember our last trip at all. We have two FP+ set for the 7DMT and Enchanted Tales. I'm trying to decide on our best use of the 3rd. 

Arriving mid-afternoon. FP time will be from 3-4 pm, Fri afternoon end of Jan. The choices are Ariel meet, Cindy/Rapunzel meet, and Under the Sea. Under the Sea will be closed by our next MK day, but after following standby times for a while, it seems to have the lowest wait times. Will that change as it gets closer to refurb dates?

Which of those would be the most efficient use of FP? We will standby the other two.

TIA!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Cedarmom said:


> I have a question about the best use of FP.
> 
> Our arrival afternoon is all about our daughter, age 5, who doesn't remember our last trip at all. We have two FP+ set for the 7DMT and Enchanted Tales. I'm trying to decide on our best use of the 3rd.
> 
> Arriving mid-afternoon. FP time will be from 3-4 pm, Fri afternoon end of Jan. The choices are Ariel meet, Cindy/Rapunzel meet, and Under the Sea. Under the Sea will be closed by our next MK day, but after following standby times for a while, it seems to have the lowest wait times. Will that change as it gets closer to refurb dates?
> 
> Which of those would be the most efficient use of FP? We will standby the other two.
> 
> TIA!



Cindy and Rapunzel would be the best choice. You can check Disneywaittimes.com to see what the listed waits are for the two meet and greets.


----------



## creamypuffs

Do I need to have an empty FP+ slot in order to stalk the popular ride that I couldn't get?  Or can I just keep following the Change Experience to stalk for the one I want?


----------



## siskaren

creamypuffs said:


> Do I need to have an empty FP+ slot in order to stalk the popular ride that I couldn't get?  Or can I just keep following the Change Experience to stalk for the one I want?



I'm pretty sure you have to have 3 FPs, I don't think the system will let you book only 2.


----------



## Cluelyss

creamypuffs said:


> Do I need to have an empty FP+ slot in order to stalk the popular ride that I couldn't get?  Or can I just keep following the Change Experience to stalk for the one I want?


No, just book something else and search via "change experience" as you mentioned. And if you are looking for a parade/fireworks/show FP, be aware that the return windows for those start up to 30 minutes before the start time of the event, so just make sure you don't have any other FPs overlapping that window, or it will never show up for you. Good luck!!


----------



## maburke

mesaboy2 said:


> Bumping.  Getting a lot of questions today.



Congrats on thread of the year, you so deserve it!  And thanks also to all the other contributors who answer so many questions!


----------



## maburke

doconeill said:


> IIRC, what ends up happening is this (although it could have changed):
> 
> - You won't lose anything
> - You won't be able to make FP+ selections via the app for the day you enter the park, since your ticket already has the max number of days outstanding (until you upgrade - not sure if there is lag time between upgrading and enabling more days), unless you cancel a day already booked.
> - You MIGHT be able to do "same day" FP+ one at a time - really not sure on this.
> - Your last day becomes "locked", so you can't make changes to the selections (but you may be able to delete) until you upgrade.
> 
> In general, I have not heard of anyone "losing" days of FP+ for things like this.
> 
> But as we don't get a lot of reports on this in general (save the one above  ), and with people willing to "test" like this, we're not sure of the limits.



Sorry I didn't follow up earlier.  I cannot confirm any of this except the first one.  We did not lose any of our FP+ days when we entered a day early, because we were intending to upgrade for APs.  We did not check to see if we could make selections on the app or same day FP+, because I didn't realize there could be a difference.  When I realized a few weeks out that we'd be there that day, I couldn't add a 6th day to our FP+, because we only had 5 day tix, and I didn't want to change anything existing.  I didn't not notice whether our last day became locked during the time between that day early and the day we upgraded.


----------



## doconeill

I don't think I've ever congratulated my former "Agent P", mesaboy2, on the Thread Of The Year!!! You are strong in the ways of the Force...


----------



## disbound09

siskaren said:


> I'm pretty sure you have to have 3 FPs, I don't think the system will let you book only 2.



Good info for my future planning.


----------



## mesaboy2

doconeill said:


> I don't think I've ever congratulated my former "Agent P", mesaboy2, on the Thread Of The Year!!! You are strong in the ways of the Force...



Thanks...I continue to learn from the best around here.


----------



## Itinkso

creamypuffs said:


> Do I need to have an empty FP+ slot in order to stalk the popular ride that I couldn't get?  Or can I just keep following the Change Experience to stalk for the one I want?



Definitely don't cancel one of your three; only use Change Experience. If you accidentally Cancel one, the FP system won't allow you to add one back. It will make you either cancel the other two or place a phone call to IT.


----------



## soniam

I couldn't find anything in the FAQ about what happens with same day FP+ (in park ones), when have less than 3 prebooked FP+. Can I still get FP+in the park? Do I have to use the prebooked ones first? The first time I get some in the park, how many would I be able to get for myself?

My situation is that I canceled my SM FP+. DH and DS will ride, while I shop. So I only have 2 prebooked FP+, which I'm fine with. I hope that once they finish their 3 and I finish my 2, I can still get another one in the park. Thanks


----------



## doconeill

soniam said:


> I couldn't find anything in the FAQ about what happens with same day FP+ (in park ones), when have less than 3 prebooked FP+. Can I still get FP+in the park? Do I have to use the prebooked ones first? The first time I get some in the park, how many would I be able to get for myself?
> 
> My situation is that I canceled my SM FP+. DH and DS will ride, while I shop. So I only have 2 prebooked FP+, which I'm fine with. I hope that once they finish their 3 and I finish my 2, I can still get another one in the park. Thanks



Addressed under "Additional/Day-of FP+" for the most part.

You can only get more after you've used your three pre-booked FP+. After that, you can get ONE more at the kiosk at a time. Once used, you can get another, etc.

If you only have two pre-booked, I believe it still works but the first "additional" one technically becomes your third. Shouldn't really matter in the end.


----------



## mom2rtk

Just popping in to add my congratulations for the TOTY! I hope they gave you a great big Mickey statue!


----------



## soniam

doconeill said:


> Addressed under "Additional/Day-of FP+" for the most part.  You can only get more after you've used your three pre-booked FP+. After that, you can get ONE more at the kiosk at a time. Once used, you can get another, etc.  If you only have two pre-booked, I believe it still works but the first "additional" one technically becomes your third. Shouldn't really matter in the end.



Great! Thanks! That's what I was hoping, but you never know what kind of wackiness they will build into the system.

Thanks to everyone, especially mesaboy, for working so hard to keep everyone informed.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

So out of the Epcot Choices Mesa and others, what would be your third choice since theres are only 2 A's listed?  Just wondering.

Also for Animal Kingdom on that rapids ride am I gonna get soaked?  If so can you guys recommend another FP - I enjoy water rides/getting wet ...just not on non water park days.


----------



## Rebekkap

CampbellzSoup said:


> So out of the Epcot Choices Mesa and others, what would be your third choice since theres are only 2 A's listed?  Just wondering.
> 
> Also for Animal Kingdom on that rapids ride am I gonna get soaked?  If so can you guys recommend another FP - I enjoy water rides/getting wet ...just not on non water park days.



Quite possibly. I've been soaked on the rapids even while wearing a rain poncho! It's a fun ride, but not worth walking around in wet pants for, IMO.


----------



## siskaren

CampbellzSoup said:


> So out of the Epcot Choices Mesa and others, what would be your third choice since theres are only 2 A's listed?  Just wondering.
> 
> Also for Animal Kingdom on that rapids ride am I gonna get soaked?  If so can you guys recommend another FP - I enjoy water rides/getting wet ...just not on non water park days.



Well, actually, you would only be able to pick one of the A's because Soarin' and Test Track are both tier one choices, and you can only have one tier one.

As for Kali River Rapids, you could very well get soaked.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

siskaren said:


> Well, actually, you would only be able to pick one of the A's because Soarin' and Test Track are both tier one choices, and you can only have one tier one.
> 
> As for Kali River Rapids, you could very well get soaked.



Oh geeze thanks what would you suggest for the best day in Epcot??

Also strike out Kali rivers lol or at least until all my photos for the day are taken!


----------



## siskaren

CampbellzSoup said:


> Oh geeze thanks what would you suggest for the best day in Epcot??



I actually haven't been to WDW since FP+ was introduced, but it is something that I've thought about. Since I always go solo, I would do Soarin' for my tier one, and do TT in the single rider line, but after that, I'm just not sure. I've thought maybe Spaceship Earth since that can get a long line due to the fact that it's the first thing you see when you enter and maybe Mission: Space. (I did M: S once when it first opened, and said never again, but now that there's two versions, I would be willing to give the green (tamer) side a shot.)


----------



## cel_disney

siskaren said:


> I actually haven't been to WDW since FP+ was introduced, but it is something that I've thought about. Since I always go solo, I would do Soarin' for my tier one, and do TT in the single rider line, but after that, I'm just not sure. I've thought maybe Spaceship Earth since that can get a long line due to the fact that it's the first thing you see when you enter and maybe Mission: Space. (I did M: S once when it first opened, and said never again, but now that there's two versions, I would be willing to give the green (tamer) side a shot.)



We would do soarin/test track, spaceship earth (there was a line when we were there isn't early afternoon!) and character spot...we picked up a 4th for turtle talk but it wasn't needed...


----------



## nogreenworld

ok, so we have several FP+ scheduled for one of the days of our trip at epcot.  we have had to change our plans, though, and won't be making it there.  not sure if we'll be in the parks at all that day.

can we release our FP+ that we have in a way that won't cancel the whole FP+ and having to call to re-add it back in case we decide we want to go to a park? 

i know the availability would be limited at best, but in case we need to use them to adapt our plan due to weather or whatever, i'd like to have them easily usable.

i guess what i mean is, if i go to the FP+ on the website and select "cancel this experience" for all of our FP+, does it cancel the availability of those FP+, or does it just open that FP+ up for rebooking elsewhere?

thanks,
mick


----------



## marciemi

nogreenworld said:


> ok, so we have several FP+ scheduled for one of the days of our trip at epcot.  we have had to change our plans, though, and won't be making it there.  not sure if we'll be in the parks at all that day.
> 
> can we release our FP+ that we have in a way that won't cancel the whole FP+ and having to call to re-add it back in case we decide we want to go to a park?
> 
> i know the availability would be limited at best, but in case we need to use them to adapt our plan due to weather or whatever, i'd like to have them easily usable.
> 
> i guess what i mean is, if i go to the FP+ on the website and select "cancel this experience" for all of our FP+, does it cancel the availability of those FP+, or does it just open that FP+ up for rebooking elsewhere?
> 
> thanks,
> mick



If you cancel all 3 it just releases them back into the system and frees you up to book more, although not necessarily the same ones if someone books them in the meantime.  

Last week I had FPP's for my son and I and his GF who was flying in that day at the MK in the evening.  Early in the day she found out her flight was greatly delayed and wouldn't make it that day.  I chose the "cancel all" option and they all just disappeared from my MDE.  A couple hours later we decided to go to the MK anyway without her and I went in and booked new FPP's for the afternoon (instead of the evening when I had them booked).  I've also done this to cancel one park and choose all new FPP's at another.  I think it's only when you go in and cancel one manually that you have to call to get it back.  For that reason i always keep something like Philharmagic or Captain EO booked at a park as my 3rd FPP even if I don't plan to use it "just in case".


----------



## reddog0331

Thanks everyone for these ideas


----------



## nogreenworld

marciemi said:


> If you cancel all 3 it just releases them back into the system and frees you up to book more, although not necessarily the same ones if someone books them in the meantime.
> 
> Last week I had FPP's for my son and I and his GF who was flying in that day at the MK in the evening.  Early in the day she found out her flight was greatly delayed and wouldn't make it that day.  I chose the "cancel all" option and they all just disappeared from my MDE.  A couple hours later we decided to go to the MK anyway without her and I went in and booked new FPP's for the afternoon (instead of the evening when I had them booked).  I've also done this to cancel one park and choose all new FPP's at another.  I think it's only when you go in and cancel one manually that you have to call to get it back.  For that reason i always keep something like Philharmagic or Captain EO booked at a park as my 3rd FPP even if I don't plan to use it "just in case".



thanks.  just a bit nervous to screw it all up!


----------



## thebs19

60 day window question (mostly just a math check...):

We're arriving on Saturday April 4th.  Quick calculator online spits out that Tuesday, February 3rd is our "60 day window" mark.  This means that I should be sitting at my computer at 11:59 pm starting to hit refresh on MONDAY, FEBRUARY 2ND, right?  The window opens at midnight when the calendar turns to the "60 day out" day, not the "60th day" from our date of arrival, which would mean right after 11:59 PM on Tuesday (into Wednesday).

Just trying to clear up my confusion here.  Our previous FP+ experience last year was that we booked when we were already within our 60 day window so there was no "midnight madness" booking (also, it appears that a year ago, there was no need to do such craziness as I constantly shifted my FP+'s up until and including while we were in the parks and never ran into an availability issue - presumably because off-siters weren't allowed to prebook, I guess?).


----------



## doconeill

thebs19 said:


> 60 day window question (mostly just a math check...):
> 
> We're arriving on Saturday April 4th.  Quick calculator online spits out that Tuesday, February 3rd is our "60 day window" mark.  This means that I should be sitting at my computer at 11:59 pm starting to hit refresh on MONDAY, FEBRUARY 2ND, right?  The window opens at midnight when the calendar turns to the "60 day out" day, not the "60th day" from our date of arrival, which would mean right after 11:59 PM on Tuesday (into Wednesday).
> 
> Just trying to clear up my confusion here.  Our previous FP+ experience last year was that we booked when we were already within our 60 day window so there was no "midnight madness" booking (also, it appears that a year ago, there was no need to do such craziness as I constantly shifted my FP+'s up until and including while we were in the parks and never ran into an availability issue - presumably because off-siters weren't allowed to prebook, I guess?).



Yes, midnight  ET the night of the 2nd/morning of the 3rd is when your window would open. Note that it could be 1am ET, depending on when MK closes for the day of the 2nd.


----------



## thebs19

doconeill said:


> Yes, midnight  ET the night of the 2nd/morning of the 3rd is when your window would open. Note that it could be 1am ET, depending on when MK closes for the day of the 2nd.




Yep, understand the exception possibilities there - thanks for clarifying for me!!


----------



## Planogirl

Is there any advantage in Festival of the Lion King Priority Access? We're going during Spring Break if that makes a difference.

Also, how do you pick just 3 at MK? We only have the 30 day window but we aren't interested in characters and might try for the dwarves ride at rope drop. Of course, we can only go for what is left but it sounds like most other attractions will probably still have availability at 30 days.


----------



## Cluelyss

Planogirl said:


> Is there any advantage in Festival of the Lion King Priority Access? We're going during Spring Break if that makes a difference.  Also, how do you pick just 3 at MK? We only have the 30 day window but we aren't interested in characters and might try for the dwarves ride at rope drop. Of course, we can only go for what is left but it sounds like most other attractions will probably still have availability at 30 days.


The FOTLK FP will get you better seating (if you arrive at the start of the return window) and a guaranteed seat if you arrive during the return window. We've never had trouble getting a seat w/o FP, but have also never been during a really busy time of year. If you wouldn't want to have to wait to get into the next show, then it's worth booking.


----------



## Cluelyss

Planogirl said:


> Is there any advantage in Festival of the Lion King Priority Access? We're going during Spring Break if that makes a difference.  Also, how do you pick just 3 at MK? We only have the 30 day window but we aren't interested in characters and might try for the dwarves ride at rope drop. Of course, we can only go for what is left but it sounds like most other attractions will probably still have availability at 30 days.


Also, regarding your MK question, if you book your headliners early in the day, a lot of non-headliners will still have availability into the evening for 4th or 5th FPs. But don't expect the Mountains to be available day-of, especially during Spring Break.


----------



## Planogirl

I'm concerned about the mountains and Peter Pan and being to ride the Haunted Mansion more than once. Then there's Buzz and the Jungle Cruise. Eck! Luckily we still have a few weeks until we have to choose.

I'm thinking of shooting for late morning for our FP+. If available...


----------



## soniam

Planogirl said:


> I'm concerned about the mountains and Peter Pan and being to ride the Haunted Mansion more than once. Then there's Buzz and the Jungle Cruise. Eck! Luckily we still have a few weeks until we have to choose.  I'm thinking of shooting for late morning for our FP+. If available...



That's what we do. In late July, we got additional FP+ for 3 people in the afternoon for JC and Buzz. Buzz was pretty much available immediately when we went to the kiosk. I think you could probably still get those 2 and maybe HM same day, depending upon party size and time. I think PP is pretty popular though.


----------



## Cluelyss

soniam said:


> That's what we do. In late July, we got additional FP+ for 3 people in the afternoon for JC and Buzz. Buzz was pretty much available immediately when we went to the kiosk. I think you could probably still get those 2 and maybe HM same day, depending upon party size and time. I think PP is pretty popular though.


PPF is one that has seen little day-of availability, surprisingly. If you subscribe to touring plans, they show daily FP availability, so you can get an idea of which attractions are gone in advance and which might still be available once you use your original 3 FPs.


----------



## disneydee6

Question, and sorry in advance if this had already been asked, but I didn't see an answer to this on the first info page


We have a resort reservation (at YC) for May. We have not bought our tickets yet though. Do the tickets need to be linked up to MDE in order to make the FP+ advance reservations? Or can you make the reservations without having the tickets linked until later? Thanks


----------



## hiroMYhero

disneydee6 said:


> Question, and sorry in advance if this had already been asked, but I didn't see an answer to this on the first info page
> 
> 
> We have a resort reservation (at YC) for May. We have not bought our tickets yet though. Do the tickets need to be linked up to MDE in order to make the FP+ advance reservations? Or can you make the reservations without having the tickets linked until later? Thanks



Tickets must be linked. They are what triggers the FP window to open when you have a room-only stay.


----------



## disneydee6

hiroMYhero said:


> Tickets must be linked. They are what triggers the FP window to open when you have a room-only stay.



ok, thank you for the clarification.


----------



## siskaren

disneydee6 said:


> Question, and sorry in advance if this had already been asked, but I didn't see an answer to this on the first info page



Actually, it is in the first post - bullet point #2 under *My Disney Experience (MDX) Requirements*


----------



## Goofy'sPal

My last WDW vacation was 2008 so even with reading the Fast Past + 101 I have a few questions.  When I went there was Fast Pass for rides and none for character meet and greets.  So as I understand it there is less flexibility of which park u visit each day if u want to use Fast Pass +.  I see u have to choose your 3 choices before entering park is this correct?  So once 3 choices are used that day u can earn a new Fast Past +  one at a time?  Im 32 and going on my second solo trip to WDW.  Are  Fast Passes for  meet and greet and shows worth it?  Can u earn them after using your 3 Fast Passes?  One last question.  If u are in one park and use up your Fast Passes but plan on spending time in another park later than day can u get Fast Passes?  I do remember some single rider lines were short while others were long.  Hope someone can answer my questions.  Thank you for your time.


----------



## mesaboy2

goofy'spal said:


> my last wdw vacation was 2008 so even with reading the fast past + 101 i have a few questions.  When i went there was fast pass for rides and none for character meet and greets.  So as i understand it there is less flexibility of which park u visit each day if u want to use fast pass +.
> 
> 1.  I see u have to choose your 3 choices before entering park is this correct?
> 
> 2.  So once 3 choices are used that day u can earn a new fast past +  one at a time?
> 
> Im 32 and going on my second solo trip to wdw.
> 
> 3.  Are  fast passes for  meet and greet and shows worth it?
> 
> 4.  Can u earn them after using your 3 fast passes?
> 
> 5.  One last question.  If u are in one park and use up your fast passes but plan on spending time in another park later than day can u get fast passes?
> 
> I do remember some single rider lines were short while others were long.  Hope someone can answer my questions.  Thank you for your time.



1.  You don't "have to".  It is an option.  If you don't exercise that option, you may be waiting longer for attractions you want to ride.

2.  Yes, as mentioned in the OP.

3.  Some are, in my opinion.  I am not commenting on whether meeting characters or seeing shows is "worth it" or not, only that if you decide you want to meet a character or see a show, some FPs are "worth it" in that they can save you a significant amount of time.

4.  Yes, as mentioned in the OP.

5.  Yes, as mentioned in the OP.


----------



## crazy for the mouse

Can you make FP+ reservations at60 day for both the day you check in and the day you check out?


----------



## hiroMYhero

crazy for the mouse said:


> Can you make FP+ reservations at60 day for both the day you check in and the day you check out?



Yes, as long as you have ticket entitlements for both days.


----------



## Richard M Nixon

What's the process like for using the kiosks for your rolling 4th+ fp? Specifically, if I'm in a party, will it be easy to find a time with enough openings for everyone and assign fastpasses all at once? Can I just use my band and grab a fourth for everyone in my group, assuming we're linked in mde and everyone has used their 3?


----------



## jchrapcyn

Just got A&E m&g, 7DMT and Enchanted Tales with Belle at MK for 3/24
and Frozen sing along, Star Tours and Great Movie Ride at HS for 3/25
thanks!!!


----------



## soniam

Richard M Nixon said:


> What's the process like for using the kiosks for your rolling 4th+ fp? Specifically, if I'm in a party, will it be easy to find a time with enough openings for everyone and assign fastpasses all at once? Can I just use my band and grab a fourth for everyone in my group, assuming we're linked in mde and everyone has used their 3?



Availability depends upon the park, day, and time. In late July, we got additional FP+ for 3 in MK for Buzz and JC just after lunch. Tier 1/group A will probably not be available, but tier 2/groups B & C might be. Only 1 person needs to go to the kiosk, as long as everyone is linked in MDX.


----------



## mesaboy2

soniam said:


> Availability depends upon the park, day, and time. In late July, we got additional FP+ for 3 in MK for Buzz and JC just after lunch. *Tier 1/group A* will probably not be available, but *tier 2/groups B & C* might be. Only 1 person needs to go to the kiosk, as long as everyone is linked in MDX.



I want to clarify something here, and this post is a good example of a trend I have noticed lately with fusing the A/B/C categories with the Tier groupings--even from the DIS Podcast team (not picking on you specifically, *soniam*!  )

The A/B/C indications in the first post are NOT related to tiering.  They are meant to group all attractions into "best" use of FPs in terms of saving time, and is the system I came up with, not Disney.

Tiering is Disney's way of separating attractions into groups (Tier/Group 1 or Tier/Group 2) for purposes of spreading guests among different popular attractions.  Those can be seen by noting which attractions are listed in *purple bolding* and which are not.

There are Tier 1 options that I think are in Category C (Beauty and the Beast at DHS), and there are Tier 2 options that I think are in Category A (Tower of Terror also at DHS).  There is no direct correlation between the two concepts.


----------



## Planogirl

soniam said:


> Availability depends upon the park, day, and time. In late July, we got additional FP+ for 3 in MK for Buzz and JC just after lunch. Tier 1/group A will probably not be available, but tier 2/groups B & C might be. Only 1 person needs to go to the kiosk, as long as everyone is linked in MDX.


Would this expectation that Group A might not be available also apply to a less visited park such as AK?


----------



## Richard M Nixon

Planogirl said:


> Would this expectation that Group A might not be available also apply to a less visited park such as AK?



The so-called 'group a/b/c' isn't official. It's just a category that mesaboy created to section rides by popularity level. You're asking if group a (very popular) attractions would have low/no availability of same-day fastpasses. Just by checking the FP+ availability provided by Touringplans, it looks like there are some attractions with no availability at AK today, so it certainly is possible.


----------



## Planogirl

Richard M Nixon said:


> The so-called 'group a/b/c' isn't official. It's just a category that mesaboy created to section rides by popularity level. You're asking if group a (very popular) attractions would have low/no availability of same-day fastpasses. Just by checking the FP+ availability provided by Touringplans, it looks like there are some attractions with no availability at AK today, so it certainly is possible.


I'll keep an eye on Touringplans.

I realize that these categories are made up. They are very useful though.


----------



## mesaboy2

Richard M Nixon said:


> The so-called 'group a/b/c' isn't official. It's just a category that mesaboy created to section rides *by popularity level*. You're asking if group a (very popular) attractions would have low/no availability of same-day fastpasses. Just by checking the FP+ availability provided by Touringplans, it looks like there are some attractions with no availability at AK today, so it certainly is possible.



Not quite--"by time saved" would be more accurate.  There are very popular attractions that getting a FP for doesn't generally save much time--the MK parades, Wishes, and Fantasmic are a few examples.


----------



## Richard M Nixon

Here's another one: where are FP+ kisoks located in MK? The Disney site shows only four:  Philharmagic, Diamond horseshoe, stitch, and Jungle cruise. Touringplans guide to FP+ has many more:


		Code:
	

At Guest Relations at City Hall on Main Street
In the Town Square Theater on Main Street
In Heritage House, outside the Hall of Presidents exit in Liberty Square
In the walkway between Adventureland and Liberty Square, near The Diamond Horseshoe Saloon in Liberty Square and Swiss Family Treehouse in Adventureland
At the entrance to Jungle Cruise in Adventureland
Outside Mickeys PhilharMagic in Fantasyland
At the Storybook Circus tent, across from The Barnstormer in Fantasyland
Near Stitch's Great Escape in Tomorrowland
Near Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin in Tomorrowland


Which one is accurate? I want to know where to be looking when I arrive and if there are only a few points, I'll try and work my way in those directions when I'm out of FPs.


----------



## mesaboy2

Richard M Nixon said:


> Here's another one: where are FP+ kisoks located in MK? The Disney site shows only four:  Philharmagic, Diamond horseshoe, stitch, and Jungle cruise. Touringplans guide to FP+ has many more:
> 
> ...
> 
> Which one is accurate? I want to know where to be looking when I arrive and if there are only a few points, I'll try and work my way in those directions when I'm out of FPs.



Hard to say.  Kiosk locations have been appearing and disappearing it seems for months.  I would ask again closer to your trip, and even then approach any list with the expectation it may not be completely correct.


----------



## Richard M Nixon

Ah, I didn't know they weren't permanent structures. That'll add some challenge. Good to know, thanks.


----------



## mesaboy2

Richard M Nixon said:


> Ah, I didn't know they weren't permanent structures. That'll add some challenge. Good to know, thanks.



They are, kinda.  They can be covered or uncovered easily, though.  This is surprisingly one of the tougher things of FP+ to get a good handle on in my opinion.  Where are the dang kiosks this week?


----------



## acellison

I am sure this has been asked before BUT, let's say we use a ticket to go the MK on a MNNSHP day and then we attend the party that same day. Does that mean we could ultimately have 6 fastpass+ that day? (3 before 4:00 and then 3 between 4:00 and 7:00?)


----------



## doconeill

acellison said:


> I am sure this has been asked before BUT, let's say we use a ticket to go the MK on a MNNSHP day and then we attend the party that same day. Does that mean we could ultimately have 6 fastpass+ that day? (3 before 4:00 and then 3 between 4:00 and 7:00?)



No. The limit is three per day per person, not per ticket. The tickets just dictate how many _days_ you can book.


----------



## mesaboy2

From the OP:



> 11.  FP+ cannot be scheduled during hard-ticket party events such as Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party, Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, Night of Joy, or Villains Unleashed. However, party tickets can be used for scheduling FP+ during the typical 3-hour "grace period" from 4:00p to 7:00p usually associated with these events. *These FPs are not "extra" and on top of 3 other prebooked FPs that a guest may already have scheduled that day using a regular park ticket--the maximum of 3 FPs in any one day still applies.*


----------



## soniam

Planogirl said:


> Would this expectation that Group A might not be available also apply to a less visited park such as AK?



In late July, we got to AK about 1pm. Didn't ask about EE or Kali, but Safari only had availability for 3 until late, like 5:30pm. It wasn't an AM EMH day for AK either.


----------



## momto2cuties

Sorry if this has already been addressed.  I can't find the answer to my question.  I booked room only reservations and I have tickets I purchased from Undercover Tourist.  There is a 50/50 chance that I will have to cancel this trip, which is why I booked a room only...  If I link my tickets so that I can get my FP+ choices and THEN I have to cancel, are my tickets still usable later???


----------



## hiroMYhero

momto2cuties said:


> Sorry if this has already been addressed.  I can't find the answer to my question.  I booked room only reservations and I have tickets I purchased from Undercover Tourist.  There is a 50/50 chance that I will have to cancel this trip, which is why I booked a room only...  If I link my tickets so that I can get my FP+ choices and THEN I have to cancel, are my tickets still usable later???



Yes, the tickets remain valid. They'll just stay in your MDE account where they are linked. They are not directly linked to your resort reservation.


----------



## sudog

Hi all.  So I had the same question regarding kiosk locations at Magic Kingdom.  Thanks for clearing up why there are different lists of locations.  Was also wondering three other things:

1.  Where are the kiosks located at in HS, Epcot and AK?  Is there a post somewhere in this thread that shows a master list for kiosks at all four parks?

2.  Suppose you use your three FP at MK in the AM and are going to Epcot for dinner.  I know you can't mix locations with your first three FP.  But can you use a 4th FP at Epcot once you've utilized the original three at MK or do you need to book bonus FP at the same park where you started?  

3.  Once you use the three original FP do you have to book 4th, 5th etc at on site kiosks or can you book through web/app?  Both in the scenario I gave in question 2 and if you are just spending the day at one park.

Thanks for any help!!


----------



## aviva5675

we have morning fp for Space and Buzz, and a 7p for 7DMT.  Have been checking daily for an earlier time, but so far no luck.

Once we use the morning ones, we can book 2more anything (available) for later in the day?


----------



## hiroMYhero

sudog said:


> Hi all.  So I had the same question regarding kiosk locations at Magic Kingdom.  Thanks for clearing up why there are different lists of locations.  Was also wondering three other things:
> 
> 1.  Where are the kiosks located at in HS, Epcot and AK?  Is there a post somewhere in this thread that shows a master list for kiosks at all four parks?
> 
> 2.  Suppose you use your three FP at MK in the AM and are going to Epcot for dinner.  I know you can't mix locations with your first three FP.  But can you use a 4th FP at Epcot once you've utilized the original three at MK or do you need to book bonus FP at the same park where you started?
> 
> 3.  Once you use the three original FP do you have to book 4th, 5th etc at on site kiosks or can you book through web/app?  Both in the scenario I gave in question 2 and if you are just spending the day at one park.
> 
> Thanks for any help!!





aviva5675 said:


> we have morning fp for Space and Buzz, and a 7p for 7DMT.  Have been checking daily for an earlier time, but so far no luck.
> 
> Once we use the morning ones, we can book 2more anything (available) for later in the day?



This section is from the first post and should answer most of your questions:

One additional FP+ can be selected per guest, subject to availability, at an in-park kiosk once the 3 prebooked ones are used or expire. When that FP+ is used, another FP+ can be scheduled and used (and so on).

The kiosks access a guests account by recognizing either a guests MagicBand or any recently-issued, valid ticket media that includes an RFID chip.

***The kiosks only allow FP+ for attractions in the current park. If park-hopping, you must wait to schedule additional FP+ until you arrive at a kiosk in the other park. To schedule FP+ in a different park, all 3 prebooked FP+s must be used or expire once the first is used. It may be possible to convince certain CMs to do this for you from another park or from an onsite resorts concierge desk.
At this time, additional FP+ can only be selected at a kiosk and not via the MDX website or app. This functionality is expected once the MDX system is updated--no projected date has been released.

Only one person in a party is necessary at the kiosk to schedule additional FP+.
Once an additional FP+ has been added at a kiosk, the MDX system can be used to modify the FP+.

Additional day-of FP+s are not subject to tiering limitations.

Additional day-of FP+s can be chosen to repeat FP+ attractions.

If an FP+ return window has passed without being used, that FP+ can be rescheduled to later in the day (subject to availability).
All scheduled FP+s can be modified on either the MDX system or at a kiosk.


----------



## sudog

hiroMYhero said:


> This section is from the first post and should answer most of your questions:
> 
> One additional FP+ can be selected per guest, subject to availability, at an in-park kiosk once the 3 prebooked ones are used or expire. When that FP+ is used, another FP+ can be scheduled and used (and so on).
> 
> The kiosks access a guest’s account by recognizing either a guest’s MagicBand or any recently-issued, valid ticket media that includes an RFID chip.
> 
> ***The kiosks only allow FP+ for attractions in the current park. If park-hopping, you must wait to schedule additional FP+ until you arrive at a kiosk in the other park. To schedule FP+ in a different park, all 3 prebooked FP+s must be used or expire once the first is used. It may be possible to convince certain CMs to do this for you from another park or from an onsite resort’s concierge desk.
> At this time, additional FP+ can only be selected at a kiosk and not via the MDX website or app. This functionality is expected once the MDX system is updated--no projected date has been released.
> 
> Only one person in a party is necessary at the kiosk to schedule additional FP+.
> Once an additional FP+ has been added at a kiosk, the MDX system can be used to modify the FP+.
> 
> Additional day-of FP+s are not subject to tiering limitations.
> 
> Additional day-of FP+s can be chosen to repeat FP+ attractions.
> 
> If an FP+ return window has passed without being used, that FP+ can be rescheduled to later in the day (subject to availability).
> All scheduled FP+s can be modified on either the MDX system or at a kiosk.



Thanks Hiro (and MEsa)! Should have known Mesa would have it buttoned up for me right on page 1


----------



## mesaboy2

sudog said:


> Thanks Hiro (and MEsa)! Should have known Mesa would have it buttoned up for me right on page 1



That's the idea.  I'm just trying to save you some typing.


----------



## njitgrad

mesaboy2 said:


> The Anna/Elsa M&G in Magic Kingdom is by far the most difficult FP+ to get.  Onsite guests with longer stays have the best chance of acquiring them, but even then can still be shut out.  For those onsite guests who want them, the best chance of getting them is by booking them as soon as your window opens at 12:00a ET and starting your FP+ selections immediately for the days at the end of your trip, working backwards.  They disappear very quickly.  All other guests are advised to check as soon as possible (at the 30-day mark) and as often as possible, and consider splitting your group into smaller parties to maximize chances of finding an available FP+.



A followup question...our "planned" A&E visit is on Day 2 (of a 7 Day-ticket). Three members in my party want to do A&E while the other three are going to do Space Mountain, then all six of us want to do the 7DMT ride afterwards. 

When my 60-day FP window opens would you recommend getting the FPs in this order:

1) 3 FPs for A&E Day 2 (MK)

2) 6 FPs for 7DMT Day 2 (MK)

3) All FPs for Day 7 (MK)

4) All FPs for Day 6 (MK)

5) All FPs for Day 5 (EP)

6) All FPs for Day 4 (AK FPs in AM for 3 party members & DHS FPs in PM for other 3 members)

7) All FPs for Day 3 (DHS)

8) Space Mountain FPs for Day 2 (MK) - same time as A&E

9) Last of three FPs for Day 2 (MK)

10) All FPs for Day 1 (EP)


----------



## Cluelyss

njitgrad said:


> A followup question...our "planned" A&E visit is on Day 2 (of a 7 Day-ticket). Three members in my party want to do A&E while the other three are going to do Space Mountain, then all six of us want to do the 7DMT ride afterwards.  When my 60-day FP window opens would you recommend getting the FPs in this order:  1) 3 FPs for A&E Day 2 (MK)  2) 6 FPs for 7DMT Day 2 (MK)  3) All FPs for Day 7 (MK)  4) All FPs for Day 6 (MK)  5) All FPs for Day 5 (EP)  6) All FPs for Day 4 (AK FPs in AM for 3 party members & DHS FPs in PM for other 3 members)  7) All FPs for Day 3 (DHS)  8) Space Mountain FPs for Day 2 (MK) - same time as A&E  9) Last of three FPs for Day 2 (MK)  10) All FPs for Day 1 (EP)


You have to schedule by day (all 3 at once). So yes, I would definitely recommend scheduling your A&E day first, and since you have other MK days planned, you may need to be flexible on the day (day 2 may have no availability. When I went in October, day 6 of my trip was the earliest I found any openings for A&E at my 60 day mark.) Since the other FPs will be the same, I'd recommend trying to schedule them together, then move those members of your party that do not want to meet A&E to something else. Only break up your party if you cannot find A&E for everyone, as it will make scheduling the rest of your FPs much easier. Also, do not give up hope if you cannot find A&E immediately. Keep searching, and search for overlapping singles if you are unsuccessful finding them in a group. Good luck!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

njitgrad said:


> A followup question...our "planned" A&E visit is on Day 2 (of a 7 Day-ticket). Three members in my party want to do A&E while the other three are going to do Space Mountain, then all six of us want to do the 7DMT ride afterwards.
> 
> When my 60-day FP window opens would you recommend getting the FPs in this order:
> 
> 1) 3 FPs for A&E Day 2 (MK)
> 
> 2) 6 FPs for 7DMT Day 2 (MK)
> 
> 3) All FPs for Day 7 (MK)
> 
> 4) All FPs for Day 6 (MK)
> 
> 5) All FPs for Day 5 (EP)
> 
> 6) All FPs for Day 4 (AK FPs in AM for 3 party members & DHS FPs in PM for other 3 members)
> 
> 7) All FPs for Day 3 (DHS)
> 
> 8) Space Mountain FPs for Day 2 (MK) - same time as A&E
> 
> 9) Last of three FPs for Day 2 (MK)
> 
> 10) All FPs for Day 1 (EP)



You will need to select and confirm for a Full Day (Day 2) before you move on to another day.


----------



## Cluelyss

njitgrad said:


> A followup question...our "planned" A&E visit is on Day 2 (of a 7 Day-ticket). Three members in my party want to do A&E while the other three are going to do Space Mountain, then all six of us want to do the 7DMT ride afterwards.  When my 60-day FP window opens would you recommend getting the FPs in this order:  1) 3 FPs for A&E Day 2 (MK)  2) 6 FPs for 7DMT Day 2 (MK)  3) All FPs for Day 7 (MK)  4) All FPs for Day 6 (MK)  5) All FPs for Day 5 (EP)  6) All FPs for Day 4 (AK FPs in AM for 3 party members & DHS FPs in PM for other 3 members)  7) All FPs for Day 3 (DHS)  8) Space Mountain FPs for Day 2 (MK) - same time as A&E  9) Last of three FPs for Day 2 (MK)  10) All FPs for Day 1 (EP)


PS - the order of your other days shouldn't matter if you are doing everything as soon as your window opens - you will find plenty of availability for most everything else that early.


----------



## Stacey012345

I've read mesaboy2's informational post (thank you SO much, it is extremely helpful) in the first post, but last time I was at Disney, FP+ wasn't there yet. I'm still a bit confused about something when booking 60 days out online. In another post linked on here recently, there were screen shots walking you through the booking process. Am I correct that you have to select all 3 attractions you want for that day at one time? And it shows to just accept the times you are given and then go back and alter them to the times you want....is that really what I am supposed to do? So for example if I want A&E, 7DMT, and SpaceM, I just check all 3 for the day I want for the whole party, then accept whatever times they give me, then go back in and re-edit the times right away before moving on to my next day to book? Will the time that takes to do cause me to lose FP+ on other days of my trip? But if I wait to do the time switching, will I be stuck with whatever times they give me?   I'm really quite confused and would appreciate any clarification on exactly how to handle this stuff. Thanks in advance.


----------



## soniam

Stacey012345 said:


> I've read mesaboy2's informational post (thank you SO much, it is extremely helpful) in the first post, but last time I was at Disney, FP+ wasn't there yet. I'm still a bit confused about something when booking 60 days out online. In another post linked on here recently, there were screen shots walking you through the booking process. Am I correct that you have to select all 3 attractions you want for that day at one time? And it shows to just accept the times you are given and then go back and alter them to the times you want....is that really what I am supposed to do? So for example if I want A&E, 7DMT, and SpaceM, I just check all 3 for the day I want for the whole party, then accept whatever times they give me, then go back in and re-edit the times right away before moving on to my next day to book? Will the time that takes to do cause me to lose FP+ on other days of my trip? But if I wait to do the time switching, will I be stuck with whatever times they give me?   I'm really quite confused and would appreciate any clarification on exactly how to handle this stuff. Thanks in advance.


  Yes. If you don't pick 3, Disney will. You get 4 options for times. I like to get all of my FP+ for the entire trip, as insurance that I've at least got a time. Then I go back right after all selections are made and mess around with individual FP+ times. This is also where I change attractions if not everyone is doing the same thing at all times.

I have found that there are times available doing it after. However, you may still not get exactly what you want. For instance, I got 11:25am for Spaceship Earth. My previous FP+ ends at 11am. I want to switch SE to 11am, but I haven't found an available time. It's not a big deal. The time is probably close enough.


----------



## Stacey012345

Thank you soniam.   So are you able to see the four times to choose from on one screen?  Appreciate the insight.


----------



## Cluelyss

Stacey012345 said:


> Thank you soniam.   So are you able to see the four times to choose from on one screen?  Appreciate the insight.


No, there will be 4 "tabs" on the screen. You can see each one without changing screens, but cannot see the options side-by-side.


----------



## Stacey012345

Thanks Cluelyss.  Do you know what happens if one of the 3 you select is not available (ex: A&E)?


----------



## soniam

Stacey012345 said:


> Thanks Cluelyss.  Do you know what happens if one of the 3 you select is not available (ex: A&E)?



You won't even be able to select an attraction that does not have an available time. It will say something to the effect that it is not available. Look at 7DMT or Anna & Elsa to see an example at 30 days or less out. If it's only available at certain times, then your options will be chosen from those.


----------



## renessa

Hello!  We will be at DHS at park opening and heading to TSM first thing.  Do I need to get a FP+ if we'll be there early?  I'm not sure how the stand by line is affected.  TY!


----------



## cpdisney

I've read somewhere and want to confirm that concierge desk at my hotel can secure 4th fast pass for second park I plan to visit in evening (I have ph).  Is that true? Planning on using 3 fp+ at HS, lunch & pool at BC, then MK in evening. Would like to make 4th fp selection at lunch time while selection may be better and not have to go to the MK kiosk to do it.  Thanks for your help


----------



## mesaboy2

cpdisney said:


> I've read somewhere and want to confirm that concierge desk at my hotel can secure 4th fast pass for second park I plan to visit in evening (I have ph).  Is that true? Planning on using 3 fp+ at HS, lunch & pool at BC, then MK in evening. Would like to make 4th fp selection at lunch time while selection may be better and not have to go to the MK kiosk to do it.  Thanks for your help



There are quite a few reports of guests doing just that.


----------



## Cluelyss

Stacey012345 said:


> Thanks Cluelyss.  Do you know what happens if one of the 3 you select is not available (ex: A&E)?


When you make your original attraction selections, anything that is unavailable already on that day will say "distribution done" and will be greyed out (so you cannot even select it). You can then go back and change your date immediately to search for availability on a different day without going through the rest of the steps.


----------



## siskaren

renessa said:


> Hello!  We will be at DHS at park opening and heading to TSM first thing.  Do I need to get a FP+ if we'll be there early?  I'm not sure how the stand by line is affected.  TY!



It's a very popular ride, and I'm sure a lot of people will be heading there first thing as well. Unless you're trying to decide between that and RNRC for your tier one, I would definitely get a FP.


----------



## preemiemama

cpdisney said:


> I've read somewhere and want to confirm that concierge desk at my hotel can secure 4th fast pass for second park I plan to visit in evening (I have ph).  Is that true? Planning on using 3 fp+ at HS, lunch & pool at BC, then MK in evening. Would like to make 4th fp selection at lunch time while selection may be better and not have to go to the MK kiosk to do it.  Thanks for your help



We were able to do this regularly last July. I would recommend asking nicely, not demanding, and thank the person once they help you. MK is the easiest park to secure a 4th FP in- but have realistic expectations as well. 7DMT, for example, is probably going to be unavailable. We had no issue getting Splash, BTMRR or Buzz, though!


----------



## 3adorablekids

ok, A&E question here. Didn't read through all 120 pages, so I apologize if it has already been asked. I am contemplating whether to book an A&E FP or try for just going toward closing and waiting in line, as many say the lines are sometimes 20 minutes or less around fireworks times. Planning 2-3 evenings at MK, so we are ok missing the fireworks on one of those evenings. Has anyone had any experience with just waiting until near park closing and being able to do A&E without FP and not waiting a ridiculous amount of time? Was wondering if A&E is also available during EMH, like from 12-2am? I have one dd (6) and 2ds, and my ds (9&13) are not going to go for FP to A&E. I would like to avoid the confusion of booking for an individual vs. booking for the entire party, as it seems FP+ for a newbie will probably already be overwhelming enough. Thanks for any advice you can send my way


----------



## hiroMYhero

3adorablekids said:


> ok, A&E question here. Didn't read through all 120 pages, so I apologize if it has already been asked. I am contemplating whether to book an A&E FP or try for just going toward closing and waiting in line, as many say the lines are sometimes 20 minutes or less around fireworks times. Planning 2-3 evenings at MK, so we are ok missing the fireworks on one of those evenings. Has anyone had any experience with just waiting until near park closing and being able to do A&E without FP and not waiting a ridiculous amount of time? Was wondering if A&E is also available during EMH, like from 12-2am? I have one dd (6) and 2ds, and my ds (9&13) are not going to go for FP to A&E. I would like to avoid the confusion of booking for an individual vs. booking for the entire party, as it seems FP+ for a newbie will probably already be overwhelming enough. Thanks for any advice you can send my way



A&E do meet during late EMH. Save Disneywaittimes.com to your mobile device and you'll be able to view accurate wait times.

You should at least try for FPs for A&E for your last MK day. After confirming and completing all your days of FPs, you can go back and change the FPs for your two sons as they can go ride something by themselves as they are old enough. Just change their experience, don't cancel anything. I'm sure the 13 year-old can assist you.


----------



## 3adorablekids

hiroMYhero said:


> A&E do meet during late EMH. Save Disneywaittimes.com to your mobile device and you'll be able to view accurate wait times.
> 
> You should at least try for FPs for A&E for your last MK day. After confirming and completing all your days of FPs, you can go back and change the FPs for your two sons as they can go ride something by themselves as they are old enough. Just change their experience, don't cancel anything. *I'm sure the 13 year-old can assist you. *



So true!  Thanks for the info and the link!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Hello everyone.  I haven been to WDW since 2008 and there was no FP+.  I have a few questions Im hoping someone can help me out with.  Do the water parks have FP+?  If so if I go to a wp in the morning and a park in the afternoon could I schedule FP+ for both the wp and park that day?  Also Im going solo do I really need a FP+ for fireworks, parade or nighttime show?  Going back to WDW sometime either last week of Sept or early Oct.  Ty for your time.


----------



## doconeill

Goofy'sPal said:


> Hello everyone.  I haven been to WDW since 2008 and there was no FP+.  I have a few questions Im hoping someone can help me out with.  Do the water parks have FP+?  If so if I go to a wp in the morning and a park in the afternoon could I schedule FP+ for both the wp and park that day?  Also Im going solo do I really need a FP+ for fireworks, parade or nighttime show?  Going back to WDW sometime either last week of Sept or early Oct.  Ty for your time.



No FP+ for water parks.

As for the others, it generally depends on how close to the show time that you want to be able to get a decent location. But being solo I think you can find spots more readily than a larger group or family can. Plus I think you are going at a relatively slow time in general.


----------



## SeanTomorrow

What does a FP+ attendant do when they see kids in the FP+ line who look 2-3 yrs old?

As I understand the policy, a 2 yr old needs no ticket, while a 3 yr old needs a ticket and FP+ reservation. Do they usually just wave all the young-ish kids through when the adults have a reservation? Ask to see birth certificates? 

I'm traveling with a mixed age group and curious.


----------



## doconeill

SeanTomorrow said:


> What does a FP+ attendant do when they see kids in the FP+ line who look 2-3 yrs old?
> 
> As I understand the policy, a 2 yr old needs no ticket, while a 3 yr old needs a ticket and FP+ reservation. Do they usually just wave all the young-ish kids through when the adults have a reservation? Ask to see birth certificates?
> 
> I'm traveling with a mixed age group and curious.


 
Usually they don't care. You aren't required to have proof of age.

Presumably, since they issue magicbands for all resort guests including those under three, and the child taps his band (to be all grown up...) and it turns blue and the CM sees the child is 3 and has a ticket but no FP+, they could deny entrance to the attraction via FP+.


----------



## hiroMYhero

SeanTomorrow said:


> What does a FP+ attendant do when they see kids in the FP+ line who look 2-3 yrs old?
> 
> As I understand the policy, a 2 yr old needs no ticket, while a 3 yr old needs a ticket and FP+ reservation. Do they usually just wave all the young-ish kids through when the adults have a reservation? Ask to see birth certificates?
> 
> I'm traveling with a mixed age group and curious.



The Gate CMs don't even ask for birth certificates. The FP CMs will watch your family go through the line as they will trust that you have booked FPs appropriately. They aren't going to hold up the FP line.


----------



## Stacey012345

Cluelyss said:


> When you make your original attraction selections, anything that is unavailable already on that day will say "distribution done" and will be greyed out (so you cannot even select it). You can then go back and change your date immediately to search for availability on a different day without going through the rest of the steps.



Ah  Thanks Cluelyss, that makes sense.  Hopefully I can move fast enough to book all FP+ I want right at the 60 day mark.  Time shall tell, thanks for your help.


----------



## chiisai

Thank you, thank you, thank you for this thread.  I've read the first page and several other pages many times since I found it.

I just finished our FP+ reservations and I am totally happy with the outcome.  I was even brave enough, and lucid enough (I'm never up at this hour), to change FP for half of our party on several of them (I've got height constraints with one).  I messed up a bit on one of them, but was able to still get overlapping times.  

Ok, going to bed.  Or try to.  I'm pretty wound now, ha!


----------



## rfc0001

QQ, sorry if it's been covered already (did a search of thread and didn't see it).  Basic question is _technically_ will a FastPass+ work if you haven't first scanned the corresponding MB for park entry?  E.g. if you have 4 people to staying at a Disney resort, 4 MBs, 4 FP+ reservations, but just two of you go to the park and you want to use the FP+ for the other two people in your party.  While I'm sure this it is against policy to use someone else's MB/FP+, I see people do it all the time (e.g. if their kid doesn't want to ride a ride, another kid will go in their place -- sometimes it is more obvious when the sex doesn't match up), and I've never seen a CM do anything about it, so unless it's technically prevented, my guess is you can probably get by with it.  That said, I could see where this could get abused (e.g. you could feasibly create imaginary guests on your Disney resort reservation to get more MBs than people in your party, then user the phantom guests' MBs/FP+).  As such, I'm all for Disney enforcing this to prevent abuse, but in the mean time if they aren't enforcing it, it would be nice to use in the above scenario where you legitimately have a FP+ for a paying guest, who can't use it (e.g. sick, tired, etc.).  Thanks.


----------



## hiroMYhero

rfc0001 said:


> QQ, sorry if it's been covered already (did a search of thread and didn't see it).  Basic question is _technically_ will a FastPass+ work if you haven't first scanned the corresponding MB for park entry?  E.g. if you have 4 people to staying at a Disney resort, 4 MBs, 4 FP+ reservations, but just two of you go to the park and you want to use the FP+ for the other two people in your party.  While I'm sure this it is against policy to use someone else's MB/FP+, I see people do it all the time (e.g. if their kid doesn't want to ride a ride, another kid will go in their place -- sometimes it is more obvious when the sex doesn't match up), and I've never seen a CM do anything about it, so unless it's technically prevented, my guess is you can probably get by with it.  That said, I could see where this could get abused (e.g. you could feasibly create imaginary guests on your Disney resort reservation to get more MBs than people in your party, then user the phantom guests' MBs/FP+).  As such, I'm all for Disney enforcing this to prevent abuse, but in the mean time if they aren't enforcing it, it would be nice to use in the above scenario where you legitimately have a FP+ for a paying guest, who can't use it (e.g. sick, tired, etc.).  Thanks.



Park entry does not affect FP usage. The FP tapstiles only link/read FP data and it doesn't care about ticket usage at all.


----------



## siskaren

rfc0001 said:


> 1. While I'm sure this it is against policy to use someone else's MB/FP+, I see people do it all the time (e.g. if their kid doesn't want to ride a ride, another kid will go in their place -- sometimes it is more obvious when the sex doesn't match up), and I've never seen a CM do anything about it, so unless it's technically prevented, my guess is you can probably get by with it.
> 
> 2. That said, I could see where this could get abused (e.g. you could feasibly create imaginary guests on your Disney resort reservation to get more MBs than people in your party, then use the phantom guests' MBs/FP+).



1. I'm pretty sure it's not against policy, since, like you said, people do it all the time and CMs don't say anything.

2. The only way that would work is to buy tickets for the imaginary guests, which seems like a pretty expensive way to get more FPs.

But to answer your question, although with legacy FP, ticket media had to be used to enter a park in order to get FPs, I'm positive I've read that it isn't necessary for a Magic Band to be used for park entry for the FPs linked to them to be used.


----------



## doconeill

hiroMYhero said:


> Park entry does not affect FP usage. The FP tapstiles only link/read FP data and it doesn't care about ticket usage at all.





siskaren said:


> 1. I'm pretty sure it's not against policy, since, like you said, people do it all the time and CMs don't say anything.
> 
> 2. The only way that would work is to buy tickets for the imaginary guests, which seems like a pretty expensive way to get more FPs.
> 
> But to answer your question, although with legacy FP, ticket media had to be used to enter a park in order to get FPs, I'm positive I've read that it isn't necessary for a Magic Band to be used for park entry for the FPs linked to them to be used.



Pretty much correct on all counts according to reports. Right now, the FP+ system does not take into account whether the ticket media was used to enter the park. Seems odd considering the old system, but that's the way it is working.

As for "policy", there are two things - policy and practice/procedure. There were a few common things in the past that were against the strict letter of the policy but generally allowed in practice.


----------



## rfc0001

siskaren said:


> 1. I'm pretty sure it's not against policy, since, like you said, people do it all the time and CMs don't say anything.
> 
> 2. The only way that would work is to buy tickets for the imaginary guests, which seems like a pretty expensive way to get more FPs.
> 
> But to answer your question, although with legacy FP, ticket media had to be used to enter a park in order to get FPs, I'm positive I've read that it isn't necessary for a Magic Band to be used for park entry for the FPs linked to them to be used.


Regarding 2, I wasn't aware of that requirement -- I knew you could book FP+ @ 60 days with Disney resort ressie -- so, you are saying you have to have a unused ticket linked to that same MB to create FP+.  That makes sense -- they are checking it at the time you book it in MDE, not at the time you use it.  Still a way to get around it -- you could use a 1-day pass to book FP+ 7 days.  Thanks!


----------



## siskaren

rfc0001 said:


> 1. Regarding 2, I wasn't aware of that requirement -- I knew you could book FP+ @ 60 days with Disney resort ressie -- so, you are saying you have to have a unused ticket linked to that same MB to create FP+.
> 
> 2.  Still a way to get around it -- you could use a 1-day pass to book FP+ 7 days.  Thanks!



1. It doesn't have to be an unused ticket, it just have to have days left on it. (So for instance a non-expiration ticket that's been partially used or an AP that's already in effect can be used.)

2. Nope, you can only book FP+ for the number of days on the ticket. If you only have a 1-day ticket, you can only book 1 day's worth of FPs.


----------



## doconeill

rfc0001 said:


> Regarding 2, I wasn't aware of that requirement -- I knew you could book FP+ @ 60 days with Disney resort ressie -- so, you are saying you have to have a unused ticket linked to that same MB to create FP+.  That makes sense -- they are checking it at the time you book it in MDE, not at the time you use it.  Still a way to get around it -- *you could use a 1-day pass to book FP+ 7 days.*  Thanks!



I'm not sure I follow that logic. You can't book more FP+ days that you have days on a ticket, regardless of the length of a reservation. If you want to book an extra 7 days worth of FP+ via phantom guest in advance, you'd need a 7-day ticket specifically associated with that phantom guest. They'd also have to appear on that reservation to get the 60-day window - which depending on your room type and how many real people you have, could have additional costs or require you to book a villa/suite, or have to do a "throwaway" booking (another thread, will not discuss further here - find that thread) which would result in more charges, etc...

And all that gets you is 3 more advanced FP+ selections per day, at different attractions...all at $300+ per phantom.


----------



## hiroMYhero

rfc0001 said:


> Regarding 2, I wasn't aware of that requirement -- I knew you could book FP+ @ 60 days with Disney resort ressie -- so, you are saying you have to have a unused ticket linked to that same MB to create FP+.  That makes sense -- they are checking it at the time you book it in MDE, not at the time you use it.  Still a way to get around it -- you could use a 1-day pass to book FP+ 7 days.  Thanks!



Correct, MDE checks for tickets and that triggers the FP booking window to open.

FP Kiosks and FP tapstiles only check the FP database. If you had a new MagicBand unlinked to any MDE accounts or a MagicBand linked to a second MDE account with or without tickets, the Kiosk allows FPs to be selected. It doesn't check MDE at all because of all the Guests who purchase tickets at the gate, enter, and then go directly to a Kiosk. They don't have MDE and MDE is not required to book FPs when in the park.


----------



## doconeill

hiroMYhero said:


> Correct, MDE checks for tickets and that triggers the FP booking window to open.
> 
> FP Kiosks and FP tapstiles only check the FP database. If you had a new MagicBand unlinked to any MDE accounts or a MagicBand linked to a second MDE account with or without tickets, the Kiosk allows FPs to be selected. It doesn't check MDE at all because of all the Guests who purchase tickets at the gate, enter, and then go directly to a Kiosk. They don't have MDE and MDE is not required to book FPs when in the park.



Yes, currently the system is allowing ANY "ticket media" (bands, cards, etc.)  to use the kiosks to book _same day_ FP+. The key is that they can't be linked to the same profile - that is, if I have three magicbands linked to me, they are for all intents and purposes the _same_. But if I had a second profile, with a magicband linked to that profile, it will allow me to book a FP+ independently of my active profile.

Doesn't work for anything in advance though, unless there is also a valid ticket associated with the profile, and only at 30 days unless that profile is also named on a reservation, then you get the 60 days.


----------



## rfc0001

doconeill said:


> I'm not sure I follow that logic. You can't book more FP+ days that you have days on a ticket, regardless of the length of a reservation.


Thanks for the clarification.  I guess the exception would be APs.





hiroMYhero said:


> Correct, MDE checks for tickets and that triggers the FP booking window to open.
> 
> FP Kiosks and FP tapstiles only check the FP database. If you had a new MagicBand unlinked to any MDE accounts or a MagicBand linked to a second MDE account with or without tickets, the Kiosk allows FPs to be selected. It doesn't check MDE at all because of all the Guests who purchase tickets at the gate, enter, and then go directly to a Kiosk. They don't have MDE and MDE is not required to book FPs when in the park.


Thanks for confirming!


----------



## doconeill

rfc0001 said:


> Thanks for the clarification.  I guess the exception would be APs.Thanks for confirming!



APs are effectively 7-day tickets for advanced booking outside of a reservation. With a reservation they can book the length of the reservation (although there are some gotchas that can cause issues)


----------



## Jersey Jedi

All the rules in the first post assume I prebook 3 FP+ but what if I only prebook 1 or 2?  For example, say Soaring and TT are my priorities at Epcot.  They're both tier 1 and I know I can only prebook one of them.  But if I'm not interested in FP+ for other rides like Nemo or Spaceship Earth, would I actually need to get FP+ for two additional non-tier 1 rides on the day at the park before I can get a 2nd FP+ for a tier 1 ride?  

Or, suppose I only do the FP for one of them and then hop to another park?  I assume I'm free to FP+ away at the other park (1 at a time I know) without having done a 2nd or 3rd at the previous park?

Another example, say i want to do TSM more than once? Can't I just pre-book that one and then once it passes I can get a 2nd one (assuming available) without even bothering with other FP+?

I think the answer is yes but the rules on here seem to imply that you need to do 3 different rides before repeating any, doing another tier 1 or getting at other parks. If so, maybe you can clarify the first post?

The second part to this question is don't they save so many FP+ for the actual day of?  Or do they allow all FP+ to be booked in advance and not save any room for the day of?  If they save some, I'm more likely to get a 2nd at my favorite ride if I don't have to wait for FP #2 and 3 to pass.  If they don't save any, it may not matter because it may not be available.


----------



## Cluelyss

Jersey Jedi said:


> All the rules in the first post assume I prebook 3 FP+ but what if I only prebook 1 or 2?  For example, say Soaring and TT are my priorities at Epcot.  They're both tier 1 and I know I can only prebook one of them.  But if I'm not interested in FP+ for other rides like Nemo or Spaceship Earth, would I actually need to get FP+ for two additional non-tier 1 rides on the day at the park before I can get a 2nd FP+ for a tier 1 ride?  Or, suppose I only do the FP for one of them and then hop to another park?  I assume I'm free to FP+ away at the other park (1 at a time I know) without having done a 2nd or 3rd at the previous park?  Another example, say i want to do TSM more than once? Can't I just pre-book that one and then once it passes I can get a 2nd one (assuming available) without even bothering with other FP+?  I think the answer is yes but the rules on here seem to imply that you need to do 3 different rides before repeating any, doing another tier 1 or getting at other parks. If so, maybe you can clarify the first post?  The second part to this question is don't they save so many FP+ for the actual day of?  Or do they allow all FP+ to be booked in advance and not save any room for the day of?  If they save some, I'm more likely to get a 2nd at my favorite ride if I don't have to wait for FP #2 and 3 to pass.  If they don't save any, it may not matter because it may not be available.


The system requires that you book 3 FPs initially. If you only select 1 or 2, the system will auto-fill the others for you. If you do not want all 3, you are free to cancel the unwanted FPs, but there have been reports of varying success as to the ability to book additional FPs without competing your initial 3. Of those reports, most report success under this scenario when park hopping. Additionally, once cancelled, those FPs cannot be added back to your account without either starting that day's scheduling over or calling Disney IT. Finally, as far as we know, no FPs are held back for day-of scheduling. This is what makes securing some of the most popular attractions difficult, particularly for those with shorter on-site stays of those staying off property (A&E for example).


----------



## Jersey Jedi

Thanks for the quick response.  I hadn't tried out the system yet so didn't realize it would auto-fill for you.  That's weird.  I could see why they would want to limit people from trying to repeat the same ride, but making you reserve rides you don't want while others can't get them doesn't seem efficient.  And it does take some of the luster off of park-hopping if I need to FP at least 3 rides before doing one at a 2nd park.


----------



## Cluelyss

Jersey Jedi said:


> Thanks for the quick response.  I hadn't tried out the system yet so didn't realize it would auto-fill for you.  That's weird.  I could see why they would want to limit people from trying to repeat the same ride, but making you reserve rides you don't want while others can't get them doesn't seem efficient.  And it does take some of the luster off of park-hopping if I need to FP at least 3 rides before doing one at a 2nd park.


Fortunately (or unfortunately) by scheduling "throwaway" FPs in those parks with tiering, you aren't really "taking" a FP from someone else since the demand for tier 2 rides is so much less than for tier 1....hence the need for tiering.....


----------



## soniam

Jersey Jedi said:


> All the rules in the first post assume I prebook 3 FP+ but what if I only prebook 1 or 2?  For example, say Soaring and TT are my priorities at Epcot.  They're both tier 1 and I know I can only prebook one of them.  But if I'm not interested in FP+ for other rides like Nemo or Spaceship Earth, would I actually need to get FP+ for two additional non-tier 1 rides on the day at the park before I can get a 2nd FP+ for a tier 1 ride?
> 
> Or, suppose I only do the FP for one of them and then hop to another park?  I assume I'm free to FP+ away at the other park (1 at a time I know) without having done a 2nd or 3rd at the previous park?
> 
> Another example, say i want to do TSM more than once? Can't I just pre-book that one and then once it passes I can get a 2nd one (assuming available) without even bothering with other FP+?
> 
> I think the answer is yes but the rules on here seem to imply that you need to do 3 different rides before repeating any, doing another tier 1 or getting at other parks. If so, maybe you can clarify the first post?
> 
> The second part to this question is don't they save so many FP+ for the actual day of?  Or do they allow all FP+ to be booked in advance and not save any room for the day of?  If they save some, I'm more likely to get a 2nd at my favorite ride if I don't have to wait for FP #2 and 3 to pass.  If they don't save any, it may not matter because it may not be available.



The key is that you must cancel the unwanted FP+ before you enter the park or start using any of your FP+ at the park. From what I have been able to gather, you can immediately go to a kiosk and book more FP+. If you only had 1 to begin with, then you can book 2 right there. If 2 prebooked, then only 1 same day. It also seems that the tiering doesn't apply with these new FP+, because they are considered to be same day. Same day FP+ have no tiering.

famy27 has actually done this. He only had Soarin' booked at Epcot; he canceled the others weeks before his trip. I can't remember if he immediately went to a kiosk and got Test Track or if he road Soarin' first, and then got the other FP+. If you search for him, you can find his posts about it.

Also, if you do cancel any prebooked FP+, you can add them back by copying from someone on your MDX account to yours via the app. I don't think you can copy on the website. The copying will only work though if you didn't cancel the FP+ for everyone in your party.

The reason I know about this is because I canceled SM at MK, because I didn't want to ride. DS and DH will ride, while I shop. I was concerned that I might not be able to get 3+ FP+ at the park, because of some possible weirdness in the system. So, I did some research. I have also actually done the copy thing too. This is all based on disboards searching. I have not actually tried this at the park.


----------



## tzolkin

Question about split stays and booking FP+
We are staying June 17-23 at the Dolphin, but will start the trip on the 16th at CBR. When can I book FP+? (I am thinking the 60 days from the 16th will only allow me to book one day. Not sure if it allows you to do the whole trip at once if both reservations are linked to the account)




hiroMYhero said:


> Park entry does not affect FP usage. The FP tap stiles only link/read FP data and it doesn't care about ticket usage at all.



This trip my kids plan to "do their own thing" most afternoons.  Does this mean they could use DH & my FPs if we stay back at the resort or go to a different park?


----------



## Cluelyss

Question - if there are 2 showings of Fantasmic, will FP+ be available for both? I know when there are 2 MSEP scheduled there is FP for both, so would assume "yes" .... but never want to assume....


----------



## Itinkso

Cluelyss said:


> Question - if there are 2 showings of Fantasmic, will FP+ be available for both? I know when there are 2 MSEP scheduled there is FP for both, so would assume "yes" .... but never want to assume....



Yes! it is available for both Fants. It isn't necessary for the 2nd showing so if there are still rides available for your 4th or 5th FP, choose the ride.


----------



## Candleshoe

tzolkin said:


> Question about split stays and booking FP+
> We are staying June 17-23 at the Dolphin, but will start the trip on the 16th at CBR. When can I book FP+? (I am thinking the 60 days from the 16th will only allow me to book one day. Not sure if it allows you to do the whole trip at once if both reservations are linked to the account)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This trip my kids plan to "do their own thing" most afternoons.  Does this mean they could use DH & my FPs if we stay back at the resort or go to a different park?




They couldn't use your FPs if you went to a different park because you'd be taking your MBs(or hard tickets) with you to the other park. 
If you went back to the resort you could leave your MBs with them to use your FPs, but, how would you get into your room?


----------



## Itinkso

Candleshoe said:


> They couldn't use your FPs if you went to a different park because you'd be taking your MBs(or hard tickets) with you to the other park.
> If you went back to the resort you could leave your MBs with them to use your FPs, but, how would you get into your room?



Candleshoe, the FP tapstiles don't check for park entrance. They only check to see if the FP is valid.

The OP and her DH can go to a another park with a hard ticket while the kids use the MagicBands for FPs or vice versa. They probably get a separate door key at the Dolphin because it isn't a Disney resort but they are issued MagicBands for the park.


----------



## Cluelyss

Itinkso said:


> Yes! it is available for both Fants. It isn't necessary for the 2nd showing so if there are still rides available for your 4th or 5th FP, choose the ride.


Thanks! I know the 2nd showing is always less crowded, so wouldn't necessary "need" a FP, but with 2 little ones, wondering if it give us better seating?  (As a 4th or 5th choice, obviously!)


----------



## Itinkso

Cluelyss said:


> Thanks! I know the 2nd showing is always less crowded, so wouldn't necessary "need" a FP, but with 2 little ones, wondering if it give us better seating?  (As a 4th or 5th choice, obviously!)



For the 2nd showing, the two center sections (Dining) are available. Some report FP guests are seated there for the 2nd show. I've been to Fant and saw walk-in/standby fill in that area but that was a year ago. 

FP sections are all sections on the left side of the amphitheater and you don't have to arrive very early for the 2nd show. For the 1st show, with a FP, arrive at least 45 minutes early for more centralized seating.


----------



## tzolkin

Itinkso said:


> The OP and her DH can go to a another park with a hard ticket while the kids use the MagicBands for FPs or vice versa. They probably get a separate door key at the Dolphin because it isn't a Disney resort but they are issued MagicBands for the park.



Yes, this is exactly what I was asking. We will actually have two sets of MBs (previous trip), so we could give the kids our extras or give them the tickets to access the rides.

DH and I aren't too concerned with rides this trip, but I'm sure that's going to be the kids' focus when they go off alone.  So if we already have the FPs booked, they may as well use them.

Now they will have to learn to negotiate with each other since there are three kids, but only two "extra" FPs.


----------



## klo1335

I apologize in advance as I did not read all 123 pages that are in this thread  I know enough about FP+ to consider myself pretty verse in how to go about booking.  My question is...we are checking into POR on August 15th, the 60-day mark is June 16th at midnight/1am??  Or is it June 15th??

TIA


----------



## Itinkso

klo1335 said:


> I apologize in advance as I did not read all 123 pages that are in this thread  I know enough about FP+ to consider myself pretty verse in how to go about booking.  My question is...we are checking into POR on August 15th, the 60-day mark is June 16th at midnight/1am??  Or is it June 15th??
> 
> TIA



June 16th... the start time is determined by MK's regular park hours.
Calendar is here:

http://www.kennythepirate.com/2014/05/04/kennythepirates-august-walt-disney-world-crowd-calendar/


----------



## klo1335

We have a room booked at POR, check in on the 15th but we only purchased a 5-day park pass...because we are doing some days at Universal.  Will the 5-day park pass affect my FP+ when I go to set them up?


----------



## Robo

klo1335 said:


> We have a room booked at POR, check in on the 15th but we only purchased a 5-day park pass...because we are doing some days at Universal.  Will the 5-day park pass affect my FP+ when I go to set them up?



You will be able to make advanced FP+ reservations for 5 days
(just about any 5 days) at any time 60 days or less before your first day in a WDW park.


----------



## karensi

Cluelyss said:


> The system requires that you book 3 FPs initially. If you only select 1 or 2, the system will auto-fill the others for you. If you do not want all 3, you are free to cancel the unwanted FPs, but there have been reports of varying success as to the ability to book additional FPs without competing your initial 3. Of those reports, most report success under this scenario when park hopping. Additionally, once cancelled, those FPs cannot be added back to your account without either starting that day's scheduling over or calling Disney IT. Finally, as far as we know, no FPs are held back for day-of scheduling. This is what makes securing some of the most popular attractions difficult, particularly for those with shorter on-site stays of those staying off property (A&E for example).



Above post got me thinking and I just want to confirm that I have this correct. So, if I have 3 FP+ and say I use 2 of them. If the time for the 3rd FP has past (in other words if 3rd FP is for 1pm and now its 2:30pm) and we *haven't* used the 3rd FP, we can get another (a 4th) at the kiosk because the 3rd unused FP time is past. Is that correct?

TIA, 

Karen


----------



## SplashMo

For this point:  

It is highly recommended to not cancel 1 or 2 FPs on any particular day. Once done, you must cancel all FPs for that day (and risk losing them) or contact Disney IT to get the cancelled FPs back. 

Say a park only one FP+ attraction I desire a FP+ for and I book 3 FP+ and then cancel the other two.  Does this work?


----------



## Pete W.

tzolkin said:


> Yes, this is exactly what I was asking. We will actually have two sets of MBs (previous trip), so we could give the kids our extras or give them the tickets to access the rides.
> 
> DH and I aren't too concerned with rides this trip, but I'm sure that's going to be the kids' focus when they go off alone.  So if we already have the FPs booked, they may as well use them.
> 
> Now they will have to learn to negotiate with each other since there are three kids, but only two "extra" FPs.



I'd just like to make sure I have this correct.  My wife and I will be dining at V&A during our upcoming trip while our kids (DS20 and DD16) will be touring MK on their own.  They can use the FPs on their MBs and we could give them our hard tickets (10 day PH+) so they could use our scheduled FPs too?


----------



## Itinkso

Pete W. said:


> I'd just like to make sure I have this correct.  My wife and I will be dining at V&A during our upcoming trip while our kids (DS20 and DD16) will be touring MK on their own.  They can use the FPs on their MBs and we could give them our hard tickets (10 day PH+) so they could use our scheduled FPs too?



Yes!  FP usage is not linked to park entry.


----------



## Itinkso

SplashMo said:


> For this point:
> 
> It is highly recommended to not cancel 1 or 2 FPs on any particular day. Once done, you must cancel all FPs for that day (and risk losing them) or contact Disney IT to get the cancelled FPs back.
> 
> Say a park only one FP+ attraction I desire a FP+ for and I book 3 FP+ and then cancel the other two.  Does this work?



Yes, that works as long as you don't change your mind and want another one or two FPs.


----------



## Cluelyss

karensi said:


> Above post got me thinking and I just want to confirm that I have this correct. So, if I have 3 FP+ and say I use 2 of them. If the time for the 3rd FP has past (in other words if 3rd FP is for 1pm and now its 2:30pm) and we haven't used the 3rd FP, we can get another (a 4th) at the kiosk because the 3rd unused FP time is past. Is that correct?  TIA,  Karen


Yes. We did this in October. Used our first 2 scheduled FPs and missed the return window for our 3rd due to a long lunch. After lunch, however, I went to a kiosk and was able to schedule a 4th at that time.


----------



## RookieLady

Have they fixed the AP glitch where if you have more than 2 onsite stays within the 60 day window it wasn't letting you book for the second stay?  I have a stay in June for star wars weekends but the more extended vacation for the summer is the end of July.  The July fastpass window opens about 10 days before my June onsite stay begins.  Will I be limited to the fastpasses at my first stay until that trip is taken, or will I be able to make my July fastpasses when my window opens in May?


----------



## KEPE

First time using FP and wanted to share since so many have been asking these questions and I found this thread so helpful....

Today is my FP day.  I logged in at midnight, got right on and was able to get EVERY FP with no problem at all.  Not one was not available, all on the days and I was able to adjust times after I made the original request to better fit my day. I got Anna and Elsa, actually could have gotten them for any day of my trip and I'm there over Spring break (that was the first one I went for), Soarin, TSM, Safari, Test Track, Mine Train, and a bunch more that were on the tough to get list.  I found the system to be user friendly and really had an easy experience.  It was done in about 40 minutes from start to finish but that was me looking over every FP and dinning reservation and logging them into a spreadsheet so could have been done much quicker.  

Best of luck to those of you making them soon!!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

RookieLady said:


> Have they fixed the AP glitch where if you have more than 2 onsite stays within the 60 day window it wasn't letting you book for the second stay?  I have a stay in June for star wars weekends but the more extended vacation for the summer is the end of July.  The July fastpass window opens about 10 days before my June onsite stay begins.  Will I be limited to the fastpasses at my first stay until that trip is taken, or will I be able to make my July fastpasses when my window opens in May?



This happened to us.  I don't know if has been fixed but it is 10 days of fastpasses for a 60 day window.

What I did was book all the FP+ days for the first stay and then when the window opened for the second stay pick the days that to me were more important and harder to get and make the FP+ on those days.  MK days when I wanted 7DMT and DHS days when we were doing the frozen package and needed certain times.

During the first stay I would come home each day and book a day during the second stay.  I was lucky the first stay was only 5 days and the second stay although 10 days but farther out.  Meaning I was picking the second stay FP+ at like 50+ days out so there were more availability.  However, we went for a total of 4 stays, 3 of them within 75 days in the summer and I wasn't so lucky.

If it sounds like a total PIA to go home every night and pick FP+ for your next stay it was.  Even though all of my stays were on property and I should have gotten 60+ I got a little less value for staying on property.


----------



## HCinKC

I understand that I can book separate FP+ for different family members. We will have a 6yo and 10mo, so we will be using rider swap, too. Can I book FP+ for my husband and son, not for myself, then still rider swap? There are a few rides (ie Tower of Terror) that only I will ride, so I'd like to use my FP+ on those without missing out on the others.


----------



## hiroMYhero

HCinKC said:


> I understand that I can book separate FP+ for different family members. We will have a 6yo and 10mo, so we will be using rider swap, too. Can I book FP+ for my husband and son, not for myself, then still rider swap? There are a few rides (ie Tower of Terror) that only I will ride, so I'd like to use my FP+ on those without missing out on the others.



Yes, you can do that. Ideally, you can book your DH and DS for three rides together. Book 3 different rides for you and use Rider Swap for all that your son would like to ride twice with the 2nd adult.


----------



## HCinKC

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes, you can do that. Ideally, you can book your DH and DS for three rides together. Book 3 different rides for you and use Rider Swap for all that your son would like to ride twice with the 2nd adult.



Fantastic! That helps so much. Thank you!


----------



## hiroMYhero

HCinKC said:


> Fantastic! That helps so much. Thank you!



Just to note: on the rides that you alone FP, your son will only be able to ride once on the "swap." Plus you can always get a Rider Swap for ToT and then you can ride again!


----------



## iheartjuppy

Sorry I'm a little confused about whether what I had in mind would work for our upcoming trip.

Family of 4 with 5day PHs. I am arriving first and planned to add a day to mine after the first day.

Basically I wondered if I could do this:
Day 1 - Monday (just me) FP+ all 4 bands, use mine for park admission, use all for FPs 
Day 2 - Tuesday (just me) FP+ all 4 bands, use mine for park admission, use all for FPs
Day 3 - Wednesday (all) FP+ for all, all use park admission and FPs
Day 4 - Thursday  (all) FP+ for all, all use park admission and FPs
Day 5 - Friday (all) FP+ for all, all use park admission and FPs

This is where I get confused...

Day 6 - Saturday - this would be day 4 of park admission for the rest of my fam. Since I used their FPs on Day 1&2 (even though didn't use park admission) would they not be able to book e FPs for this day (their 4th day my 6th day?) could I book Saturday FPs as soon as I used up Monday's so they only have 5 days booked at a time or is it 5 days of FPs EVER? Worried if I use their FPs they would be stuck with park admission days they couldn't use FP+.


----------



## Cluelyss

iheartjuppy said:


> Sorry I'm a little confused about whether what I had in mind would work for our upcoming trip.  Family of 4 with 5day PHs. I am arriving first and planned to add a day to mine after the first day.  Basically I wondered if I could do this: Day 1 - Monday (just me) FP+ all 4 bands, use mine for park admission, use all for FPs Day 2 - Tuesday (just me) FP+ all 4 bands, use mine for park admission, use all for FPs Day 3 - Wednesday (all) FP+ for all, all use park admission and FPs Day 4 - Thursday  (all) FP+ for all, all use park admission and FPs Day 5 - Friday (all) FP+ for all, all use park admission and FPs  This is where I get confused...  Day 6 - Saturday - this would be day 4 of park admission for the rest of my fam. Since I used their FPs on Day 1&2 (even though didn't use park admission) would they not be able to book e FPs for this day (their 4th day my 6th day?) could I book Saturday FPs as soon as I used up Monday's so they only have 5 days booked at a time or is it 5 days of FPs EVER? Worried if I use their FPs they would be stuck with park admission days they couldn't use FP+.


You can only schedule FPs for the number of days' worth of tickets you have. So if the rest of your family only has 4 day tickets, they can only schedule 4 days' worth of FPs. So if you use their FPs on day 1 and 2, they would not be able to schedule any for days 5 and 6. Also, their FPs cannot start before their arrival date, so if you are the only one on the ressie the first night, they cannot have FPs scheduled that day. FP scheduling is limited to length of ticket media, not length of reservation.  Finally, if you are not adding your 6th day until you arrive, you will only be able to schedule 5 days' worth if FPs for yourself prior to arrival. Hope this helps clear everything up for you?


----------



## karensi

Cluelyss said:


> Yes. We did this in October. Used our first 2 scheduled FPs and missed the return window for our 3rd due to a long lunch. After lunch, however, I went to a kiosk and was able to schedule a 4th at that time.



Thanks so much Cluelyss 

Karen


----------



## iheartjuppy

We are all on the reservation for all 5 nights (6 days) and I will upgrade my ticket for the 1 additional day after the first day.

I think my question is whether we can only have 5 days of FP+ at a time or ever (i.e., if I book days  1-5 (but don't use park admission on day 1) can I then book for day 6 later (so they would have 5 days of FP again - days 2-6)?


----------



## Robo

iheartjuppy said:


> We are all on the reservation for all 5 nights (6 days) and I will upgrade my ticket for the 1 additional day after the first day.
> 
> I think my question is whether we can only have 5 days of FP+ at a time or ever (i.e., if I book days  1-5 (but don't use park admission on day 1) can I then book for day 6 later (so they would have 5 days of FP again - days 2-6)?



I'm not sure what you're asking, but as soon as you do the upgrade, you can RIGHT THEN book FP+ for that additional day.

You can have as many days of advanced FP+ reservations as you have valid "ticket days."

5-day ticket= 5 days of advanced FP+ reservations.

upgrade to 
6-day ticket= 6 days of advanced FP+ reservations.
(If you have already USED one day of FP+ reservations, you will still have 5 more with an upgraded 6-day ticket.)

FP+ reservations do not have to be made on consecutive days.


----------



## Lupeix

If I am staying offsite and have 8 day tickets, can I book FP starting at 30 days for all of the 8 days? Or do I have to do each day at the 30 day Mark?


----------



## mesaboy2

Lupeix said:


> If I am staying offsite and have 8 day tickets, can I book FP starting at 30 days for all of the 8 days? Or do I have to do each day at the 30 day Mark?



One day at a time, as mentioned in the OP.


----------



## vamassey1

I have a question about annual passes vouchers.  My 60 day mark is tonight.  We're traveling with several families arriving at different times.  My daughter is getting married at Disney while we are there.  She has received the voucher card for her annual pass (a wedding perk).  I keep telling her she should be able to link the vouchers to there MDE.  Is this correct?  Does is work like a regular annual pass voucher?  She sent me a picture and it looks like a card and it does have a bar code with a number on it.  The number stars with 431.  She is also concerned this will activate the pass but I've told her it won't.


----------



## mesaboy2

vamassey1 said:


> I have a question about annual passes vouchers.  My 60 day mark is tonight.  We're traveling with several families arriving at different times.  My daughter is getting married at Disney while we are there.  She has received the voucher card for her annual pass (a wedding perk).  I keep telling her she should be able to link the vouchers to there MDE.  Is this correct?  Does is work like a regular annual pass voucher?  She sent me a picture and it looks like a card and it does have a bar code with a number on it.  The number stars with 431.  She is also concerned this will activate the pass but I've told her it won't.



There is no downside to trying, it will not start the 365-day countdown for sure.  APs only get 30 day advance booking without an onsite stay.


----------



## mesaboy2

Looks like I have a little reconfiguring to do, seems to be a 10K character limit with the new software--which means I can't edit the OP in its current form to keep it updated.  Fortunately I own Post #2 also....


----------



## vamassey1

mesaboy2 said:


> There is no downside to trying, it will not start the 365-day countdown for sure.  APs only get 30 day advance booking without an onsite stay.



They do have an onsite stay and we're linked in MDE. She has a room only booked right now since they have the passes.


----------



## mesaboy2

vamassey1 said:


> They do have an onsite stay and we're linked in MDE. She has a room only booked right now since they have the passes.



Good, just making sure.  Now I see that in your signature...getting used to this new animal.


----------



## vamassey1

mesaboy2 said:


> Good, just making sure.  Now I see that in your signature...getting used to this new animal.



Thanks so much for your help.  

I'm still trying to figure this out too.  I do like that there is a like button now.


----------



## mesaboy2

First post edited and split to first two posts, still working on improving it with this new 10K-character restriction.


----------



## Planogirl

Looks good Mesaboy! I can go back to mulling over the MK list now...


----------



## bocaj1431

Thank you Mesaboy for all the information!  This is very helpful.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

I am rethinking my Epcot FPs, I booked Spaceship Earth, Character Connection and Soarin.  I am thinking of switching from the Character Connection to either Nemo or Turtle Talk.  I feel like am going out of my mind going back and forth on what to do.     When we went on our last trip we were able to do the single rider line for Test Track and then walk onto Mission Space before our Spaceship Earth FP and I am hoping that works out again.  

Maybe switch to Turtle Talk?   

Is anyone else as indecisive with this FP+ stuff as I am?  The headliners are no brainers but this middle ground stuff makes me crazy.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Well I switched to Turtle Talk, now I will ponder that one non-stop.


----------



## dizneeat

*Got all my FP+ for the first part of our trip. Now I am crossing my fingers things will go as well for the second part of it.*


----------



## mesaboy2

April refurbs added.


----------



## Kiwigirl839

Our 60 day FP+ window is fast approaching and I am trying to decide what is best for our family and DS, DD first trip.

Anna & Elsa is a definite FP+ as we are already ADR for Cinderella's Royal Table.

DS is 5 yrs old and is very excited about test track at Epcot, but won't tolerate the wait times I've read about. DH doesn't want to have FP+ for every park booked 60 days ahead as it will remove any spontaneous plans and park hopping in an effort to use them all.

Is it possible to get Test Track FP+ the night before on the WDW mobile site?

This would allow us to choose the next day park based on weather, projected crowds, extra hours and how we are feeling.

Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

Kiwigirl839 said:


> Our 60 day FP+ window is fast approaching and I am trying to decide what is best for our family and DS, DD first trip.
> 
> Anna & Elsa is a definite FP+ as we are already ADR for Cinderella's Royal Table.
> 
> DS is 5 yrs old and is very excited about test track at Epcot, but won't tolerate the wait times I've read about. DH doesn't want to have FP+ for every park booked 60 days ahead as it will remove any spontaneous plans and park hopping in an effort to use them all.
> 
> Is it possible to get Test Track FP+ the night before on the WDW mobile site?
> 
> This would allow us to choose the next day park based on weather, projected crowds, extra hours and how we are feeling.
> 
> Thanks!


Depends what time of year you will be visiting, but would say it's a possibility? You would not have your pick of times, though, if something were still available. Best bet if you really want to ride TT with minimal wait but don't want to schedule a FP would be to head right there at rope drop.


----------



## Kiwigirl839

When booking FP+ you have to select 3 experiences all at once? 

At Epcot you have a single tier 1 and 2 tier 2.  If you are only truly interested in your tier 1 reservation is there any downside to just not showing up for the other FP+ reservations?  After you tier 1 FP+ is used can you cancel your tier 2 bookings and get your in park FP+?


----------



## mesaboy2

Kiwigirl839 said:


> When booking FP+ you have to select 3 experiences all at once?
> 
> At Epcot you have a single tier 1 and 2 tier 2.  If you are only truly interested in your tier 1 reservation is there any downside to just not showing up for the other FP+ reservations?  After you tier 1 FP+ is used can you cancel your tier 2 bookings and get your in park FP+?


 
You don't have to show up for any, no downside that I know of for sure.  Any you haven't used can be rescheduled, I believe even after they have passed.  What happens when you cancel FPs day-of gets a little murky based on the various reports I've read here.


----------



## JanaDee

Seriously, why is this thread not a sticky???


----------



## Robo

JanaDee said:


> Seriously, why is this thread not a sticky???



Nobody reads stickies.

It's better as a floating interactive thread that gets frequently popped up to the top
of the new messages (as it just did, now.)


----------



## JanaDee

Robo said:


> Nobody reads stickies.
> 
> It's better as a floating interactive thread that gets frequently popped up to the top
> of the new messages (as it just did, now.)



Considering the number of views the current stickies have, I'll have to disagree with you.


----------



## mesaboy2

JanaDee said:


> Considering the number of views the current stickies have, I'll have to disagree with you.



I appreciate the thought, but I think there's something to *Robo*'s point.  Just to pick an example, compare the number of views of CF's 2007 ticket sticky to that of this thread (and its predecessor) since July 2013.


----------



## Cyrano

JanaDee said:


> Seriously, why is this thread not a sticky???


Asked and answered many times already.

Thread is much more useful and dynamic as a standard thread. If any evidence was necessary to demonstrate that this was the correct decision ...it was the #1 thread for 2014


----------



## JanaDee

Cyrano said:


> Asked and answered many times already.
> 
> Thread is much more useful and dynamic as a standard thread. If any evidence was necessary to demonstrate that this was the correct decision ...it was the #1 thread for 2014


It was more along the lines of keeping it on the front page, especially now that there are fewer threads allowed per page, so it will get buried quickly.


----------



## eastendlights

We have 10 day passes and an additional one day ticket as you can only have 10 days maximum on passes. MDE only allowed me to book FP+ for the 10 days. I called the IPO at the BC and was told you can only book 10 days worth of FP+ at one time and once we arrive and use our first day's FP+s and/or when the park closes that night we will be able to book the last day. Has anyone else run across this problem? The website says nothing about a daily limit, in fact it clearly states you can book for your entire length of stay. The first post here says up to 14 days. I am really annoyed because I could have waited to buy the extra day tickets there and now they are just something else I have to remember to pack.


----------



## Itinkso

eastendlights said:


> We have 10 day passes and an additional one day ticket as you can only have 10 days maximum on passes. MDE only allowed me to book FP+ for the 10 days. I called the IPO at the BC and was told you can only book 10 days worth of FP+ at one time and once we arrive and use our first day's FP+s and/or when the park closes that night we will be able to book the last day. Has anyone else run across this problem? The website says nothing about a daily limit, in fact it clearly states you can book for your entire length of stay. The first post here says up to 14 days. I am really annoyed because I could have waited to buy the extra day tickets there and now they are just something else I have to remember to pack.


If you open up a second MDE account and link the one day ticket to everyone in that account, you can book for that one day 30 days before the date of planned use. The "14 day" rule applies to booking the 10 days worth of FPs within 14 days of the first day of using a ticket entitlement.

The 2nd MDE account is the best way to book ahead of time so you don't have to do that during your vacation. You'll have to enter the park and the FP lines using the actual ticket and not your MagicBands.


----------



## mesaboy2

eastendlights said:


> We have 10 day passes and an additional one day ticket as you can only have 10 days maximum on passes. MDE only allowed me to book FP+ for the 10 days. I called the IPO at the BC and was told you can only book 10 days worth of FP+ at one time and once we arrive and use our first day's FP+s and/or when the park closes that night we will be able to book the last day. Has anyone else run across this problem? The website says nothing about a daily limit, in fact it clearly states you can book for your entire length of stay. The first post here says up to 14 days. I am really annoyed because I could have waited to buy the extra day tickets there and now they are just something else I have to remember to pack.



Some of the more unusual situations, such as stays over 10 days, are hard to nail down with precise data because there isn't enough reliable reports of them and Disney's own info is inconsistent or vague at best.  I believe I had that bullet at 10 days for a long time until someone convinced me it could be done for up to 14.  I apologize profusely if that was the sole reason you bought an additional ticket.  

ETA:  With *Itinkso*'s post above, I think I understand better now.  I'll work on rewording the OP to make that clearer.  Apologies again!


----------



## spanielmom

My husband, boys and I are heading to DW next week.  
My husband hates rides.  My boys and I love them. 

My question is:  what's the best strategy to maximize his FP use?  I booked us all for the same FP before I really understood the system. And, to be honest, I am confused as to how to utilize his FP privileges. 

HS:  RRC, ToT, and ST (he won't want to go on any of these)
Epcot:  MS, TT, TTWC (he will want to participate in TTWC)
HS: TSM, ToT, LMA (stunt show) (he will want to go on TSM and LMA
AK: Festival of the Lion King (thinking of changing this one--I just read it's not worth getting priority access), KS, and EE (he will want to participate in Festival, and go on KS but not EE)
MK:  BTMR, SDMT, and SM (he may do BTMR and maybe SDMT if it is mild--this will be our first time on that ride, but not SM)

He's not interested in doing rides by himself.  So I'm wondering whether I should cancel his FPs for the rides I know he won't want to do.  But can I then schedule FPs for the rides he will do at the same time our FPs are scheduled for?  For example, if our FP for KS is for 12:20, can I schedule hsi for the same time?  I just don't want to lose the FP he currently has scheduled.  

I know another option is to just have one of us go on the ride using his MB after we three are done with a ride.  

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## mesaboy2

spanielmom said:


> My husband, boys and I are heading to DW next week.
> My husband hates rides.  My boys and I love them.
> 
> My question is:  what's the best strategy to maximize his FP use?  I booked us all for the same FP before I really understood the system. And, to be honest, I am confused as to how to utilize his FP privileges.
> 
> HS:  RRC, ToT, and ST (he won't want to go on any of these)
> Epcot:  MS, TT, TTWC (he will want to participate in TTWC)
> HS: TSM, ToT, LMA (stunt show) (he will want to go on TSM and LMA
> AK: Festival of the Lion King (thinking of changing this one--I just read it's not worth getting priority access), KS, and EE (he will want to participate in Festival, and go on KS but not EE)
> MK:  BTMR, SDMT, and SM (he may do BTMR and maybe SDMT if it is mild--this will be our first time on that ride, but not SM)
> 
> He's not interested in doing rides by himself.  *So I'm wondering whether I should cancel his FPs for the rides I know he won't want to do.  But can I then schedule FPs for the rides he will do at the same time our FPs are scheduled for?*  For example, if our FP for KS is for 12:20, can I schedule hsi for the same time?  I just don't want to lose the FP he currently has scheduled.
> 
> I know another option is to just have one of us go on the ride using his MB after we three are done with a ride.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.



Whatever you do, do not cancel existing FPs.  You can modify his to different attractions at the same time (subject to availability) if you like.


----------



## eastendlights

mesaboy2 said:


> Some of the more unusual situations, such as stays over 10 days, are hard to nail down with precise data because there isn't enough reliable reports of them and Disney's own info is inconsistent or vague at best.  I believe I had that bullet at 10 days for a long time until someone convinced me it could be done for up to 14.  I apologize profusely if that was the sole reason you bought an additional ticket.
> 
> ETA:  With *Itinkso*'s post above, I think I understand better now.  I'll work on rewording the OP to make that clearer.  Apologies again!



Not annoyed at you-annoyed at Disney-LOL. Sorry if that came across the wrong way. I read on their site that there was no limit-just length of stay/number of days for park passes. I noticed it here after the deed was done. The extra ticket was automatically linked to MDE because that is where I purchased it. I did not have a chance to link it elsewhere.


----------



## Itinkso

eastendlights said:


> Not annoyed at you-annoyed at Disney-LOL. Sorry if that came across the wrong way. I read on their site that there was no limit-just length of stay/number of days for park passes. I noticed it here after the deed was done. The extra ticket was automatically linked to MDE because that is where I purchased it. I did not have a chance to link it elsewhere.


You can move tickets to another account. MagicBands can't be moved but tickets can.


----------



## eastendlights

Itinkso said:


> You can move tickets to another account. MagicBands can't be moved but tickets can.


Ohhhh-I did not know that. Thanks! How do I do it?


----------



## Itinkso

eastendlights said:


> Ohhhh-I did not know that. Thanks! How do I do it?


Go to the ticket area of MDE and see what the options are. I don't have tickets linked at this moment. I'll be linking Comp tickets tomorrow so can give you more info then.


----------



## deedeew80

Anyone know if it's worth getting a FP for the Electrical Parade? I have 2 little ones, 5 & 2 years old. Thanks!


----------



## Mommyof2Boos

Has anyone else seen the rumor floating around that BOG FP+ is going to count towards the 3 allotted FP+ starting Feb 25?  Anyone have a credibly sourced answer to this?


----------



## ckelly14

Reading a number of posts, it seems more likely that ADR's for BOG will be expanded to include lunch, but your guess is as good as mine....


----------



## tzolkin

Question about split stays and booking FP+
We are staying June 17-23 at the Dolphin, but will start the trip on the 16th at CBR. When can I book FP+?  

I'm thinking the 60 days from the 16th will only allow me to book one day. Not sure if it allows you to do the whole trip at once if both reservations are linked to the account or if it does the two stays as separate for booking the FPs.  If it won't let me do the whole trip, I will just wait until the following day when I can do it all at once.


----------



## Cluelyss

Mommyof2Boos said:


> Has anyone else seen the rumor floating around that BOG FP+ is going to count towards the 3 allotted FP+ starting Feb 25?  Anyone have a credibly sourced answer to this?


I have read several articles stating that the BOG FP is going away completely and they are moving to standard ADR for lunch beginning Feb. 25. MDX currently states that the "FP testing period" will be ending on the 24th. So I guess we will know more in a few weeks!


----------



## ckelly14

tzolkin said:


> Question about split stays and booking FP+
> We are staying June 17-23 at the Dolphin, but will start the trip on the 16th at CBR. When can I book FP+?
> 
> I'm thinking the 60 days from the 16th will only allow me to book one day. Not sure if it allows you to do the whole trip at once if both reservations are linked to the account or if it does the two stays as separate for booking the FPs.  If it won't let me do the whole trip, I will just wait until the following day when I can do it all at once.




You will be able to book your entire trip 60 days from the 16th.  The S&D acts just like an onsite hotel for FP+ purposes....


----------



## ckelly14

Cluelyss said:


> I have read several articles stating that the BOG FP is going away completely and they are moving to standard ADR for lunch beginning Feb. 25. MDX currently states that the "FP testing period" will be ending on the 24th. So I guess we will know more in a few weeks!



There is some debate as to whether lunch will use one of your regular FP+'s or will be an ADR, but I certainly think it will be the latter...


----------



## doconeill

ckelly14 said:


> There is some debate as to whether lunch will use one of your regular FP+'s or will be an ADR, but I certainly think it will be the latter...



All the info I have is that it will become an ADR.


----------



## tzolkin

ckelly14 said:


> You will be able to book your entire trip 60 days from the 16th.  The S&D acts just like an onsite hotel for FP+ purposes....



Thanks!

I knew S&D allowed the onsite privilege of 60 days, but I had read posts that discussed only being able to book for the number of days in your stay (ex. If you had a 4 day stay, but 7 day tickets you could only book FP for 4 days.) I was concerned that a split stay would be treated as two separate stays and FP+ would have to be booked separately.


----------



## Candleshoe

tzolkin said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I knew S&D allowed the onsite privilege of 60 days, but I had read posts that discussed only being able to book for the number of days in your stay (ex. If you had a 4 day stay, but 7 day tickets you could only book FP for 4 days.) I was concerned that a split stay would be treated as two separate stays and FP+ would have to be booked separately.


Even if you didn't have the S+D booked, because of your CBR you can do a FPs for the 16th & 17th and then a rolling for the 18th on.  But because you DO have CBR, you can do the 16th&17th at 60s before the CBR and then you can do the remainder of your trip on the 17th because of your length of stay.   You have to factor in both the length of the tickets and the length of the stay.


----------



## tzolkin

Candleshoe said:


> Even if you didn't have the S+D booked, because of your CBR you can do a FPs for the 16th & 17th and then a rolling for the 18th on.  But because you DO have CBR, you can do the 16th&17th at 60s before the CBR and then you can do the remainder of your trip on the 17th because of your length of stay.   You have to factor in both the length of the tickets and the length of the stay.


So, then I CANNOT book the entire stay 60 days from the 16th like the previous poster said?

It's not a big deal either way.  I just normally wake up at 5am, so I would rather not stay up and find out I can only book FP for one day and then have to stay up again the following night to book the rest of the FP. I would just wait until the second night and do it all at once.


----------



## Candleshoe

tzolkin said:


> So, then I CANNOT book the entire stay 60 days from the 16th like the previous poster said?
> 
> It's not a big deal either way.  I just normally wake up at 5am, so I would rather not stay up and find out I can only book FP for one day and then have to stay up again the following night to book the rest of the FP. I would just wait until the second night and do it all at once.



Hmm..  Unless the two stays are tied together as if they were one, it seems like they would be treated separately. 

Does anyone know definitively?    In my mind the CBR stay on the 16th would give tzolkin the ability to book FPs only for the 16th & 17th at 60 days prior to the 16th.  The 18th on would be available 60days prior to each of them.  But then on 60days prior to the 17th when they check into the S+D the new stay takes effect and they can book the rest of their trip because the length of stay covers the rest of their ticket. 

What am I missing here?


----------



## Itinkso

Candleshoe said:


> Hmm..  Unless the two stays are tied together as if they were one, it seems like they would be treated separately.
> 
> Does anyone know definitively?    In my mind the CBR stay on the 16th would give tzolkin the ability to book FPs only for the 16th & 17th at 60 days prior to the 16th.  The 18th on would be available 60days prior to each of them.  But then on 60days prior to the 17th when they check into the S+D the new stay takes effect and they can book the rest of their trip because the length of stay covers the rest of their ticket.
> 
> What am I missing here?


Because they are booked consecutively, tzolkin should be able to book all FPs when the 60-day window opens for the CBR stay. Back-to-back onsite stays have been reported to keep the length of stay FP booking open as long as it doesn't exceed 10 total days of FP booking.


----------



## Candleshoe

Itinkso said:


> Back-to-back onsite stays have been reported to keep the length of stay FP booking open as long as it doesn't exceed 10 total days of FP booking.


That makes sense!   And even when one is a Disney resort and the other is a Good Neighbor hotel, they're able to make them act as a single reservation?


----------



## Itinkso

Candleshoe said:


> That makes sense!   And even when one is a Disney resort and the other is a Good Neighbor hotel, they're able to make them act as a single reservation?


A good question. Logically, because Dolphin is considered onsite for FPs, then onsite stay > onsite stay keeps the booking window open, but most with split stays don't always have a S/D hotel. So, someone else should answer... or, tzolkin should report back!


----------



## doconeill

I haven't figured out the multi-quote thing yet.  I tried to post this earlier but it failed.

Last I knew...



> If you had a 4 day stay and 7 day tickets, you can book the 4 days of the stay on the check-in date itself, but the 3 other days would have to wait for 60 days out from the day you want to book...you still get a 60 day window, but it doesn't extend indefinitely from a check-in date.
> 
> If the additional days precede your S&D stay, then you're already within the 60 day window.
> 
> Split stays fall into similar circumstances. You can book all the days of the first reservation on the check-in day of that reservation, but you have to wait for 60 days from the second reservation to do those days.



This may have changed, as there are apparently reports - I just haven't seen them.

There are no real "good neighbor" hotels at WDW. That's a California thing.  The S&D are an exception as they've agreed with WDW for access and provide reservation information so they can confirm it. No one else has done that.

If staying elsewhere, you still get 60 days but only from the date in question - there is no reservation information for WDW to know when your reservation would end - thus they can't extend it beyond that day. 

The 60 day advantage then ends when you reach your on-site check-in day.


----------



## Richard M Nixon

I want to play with FP+ reservations to see what the system is like before my booking date. If I go in and pick FP+ for sometime next month then cancel them, it won't mess with my admission tickets, will it? I know they shouldn't start ticking down park days until I actually use them at a turnstile, I just wanted confirmation that you can make practice runs with no ill effect.


----------



## hiroMYhero

doconeill said:


> I haven't figured out the multi-quote thing yet.  I tried to post this earlier but it failed.


Doc, to multi-quote: highlight what you want to quote and then click/tap Quote. Go to the next post or section and repeat the highlight and then quote. 

You'll then see multi-quote in the Reply section.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Richard M Nixon said:


> I want to play with FP+ reservations to see what the system is like before my booking date. If I go in and pick FP+ for sometime next month then cancel them, it won't mess with my admission tickets, will it? I know they shouldn't start ticking down park days until I actually use them at a turnstile, I just wanted confirmation that you can make practice runs with no ill effect.


You can practice as much as you like. Just remember to cancel after you have practiced so the FPs are returned to the system for others to choose.


----------



## siskaren

doconeill said:


> I haven't figured out the multi-quote thing yet.  I tried to post this earlier but it failed.


. 
After you click on the +Quote link for each post you want to quote, go down to the reply box at the bottom of the page. There will be a button just below it on the left labeled Insert Quotes.


----------



## doconeill

Richard M Nixon said:


> I want to play with FP+ reservations to see what the system is like before my booking date. If I go in and pick FP+ for sometime next month then cancel them, it won't mess with my admission tickets, will it? I know they shouldn't start ticking down park days until I actually use them at a turnstile, I just wanted confirmation that you can make practice runs with no ill effect.



No, it should have no effect. When you book a day, it will be one less day you can book later. When you cancel that day, it adds it back. 




hiroMYhero said:


> Doc, to multi-quote: highlight what you want to quote and then click/tap Quote. Go to the next post or section and repeat the highlight and then quote.
> 
> You'll then see multi-quote in the Reply section.



Hmm...they didn't show up automatically, but I found the "Insert Quotes" button that I didn't notice before. Cool that you can highlight and only quote the relevant text...  We can also tag other users now in a post so they get notified...


----------



## Candleshoe

You can also click 'Reply' for each one you want to quote and they each get inserted into the Post Reply box for you to edit.


----------



## LizEN

Feeling thick about this, but hope someone will be kind to me. 
One of the FPs I booked (not staying on-site, so 30 days out) only had late openings, I booked 8:30pm.  That means that I will not be able to book any additional FPs until after the use at 8:30pm?  My other two are in the early afternoon.

Also, if I am able to book more FPs during the day, do they still have to be in the park I started out with? We were planning to head over to Epcot for lunch, ride a few things and then head back to MK.  If I move my night time FP at MK to the morning, will I be able to book FPs at Epcot?  What if I keep the evening FP at MK?

I'd also love to hear from someone who went at a fairly busy time and only used their original 3 FPs.  Did you spend a lot more time in line than you used to on Legacy FP?

Thanks
--Liz


----------



## Candleshoe

LizEN said:


> Feeling thick about this, but hope someone will be kind to me.
> One of the FPs I booked (not staying on-site, so 30 days out) only had late openings, I booked 8:30pm.  That means that I will not be able to book any additional FPs until after the use at 8:30pm?  My other two are in the early afternoon.
> 
> Also, if I am able to book more FPs during the day, do they still have to be in the park I started out with? We were planning to head over to Epcot for lunch, ride a few things and then head back to MK.  If I move my night time FP at MK to the morning, will I be able to book FPs at Epcot?  What if I keep the evening FP at MK?
> 
> I'd also love to hear from someone who went at a fairly busy time and only used their original 3 FPs.  Did you spend a lot more time in line than you used to on Legacy FP?
> 
> Thanks
> --Liz


You have to stick with one park for advanced reservations.  Once you've used those up (or cancelled 1 or all) you can go to another park and start using your 4th+ there by scanning your band in.

But you can't mix and match the advanced ones you have a MK with a morning one at Epcot etc.

And to the first question, yes, you are not eligible for the 4th+ until your slate is clear and you don't have any advance reservations, either by using the three you have or cancelling them.


----------



## Itinkso

eastendlights said:


> Not annoyed at you-annoyed at Disney-LOL. Sorry if that came across the wrong way. I read on their site that there was no limit-just length of stay/number of days for park passes. I noticed it here after the deed was done. The extra ticket was automatically linked to MDE because that is where I purchased it. I did not have a chance to link it elsewhere.





Itinkso said:


> Go to the ticket area of MDE and see what the options are. I don't have tickets linked at this moment. I'll be linking Comp tickets tomorrow so can give you more info then.


What may be easier is to add new "people" to your MDE and move the tickets to them. These new people won't be on your room reservation but you will be able to book FPs for them 30 days in advance. I still don't have tickets in my MDE to play around with. It was reported on another Thread to move tickets to "new" people so that they aren't inadvertently used at the entrance tapstiles and at the same time, you can use the linked tickets to scheduled FPs. You can either book for your 11th day, or, use them as an extra set of FPs beginning with the first day of your stay. You would have to select the FPs for the next day after you have used the current ones in the park. The tickets would provide you with a set of perpetual FPs until you actually use the tickets on the 11th day.


----------



## efoote01

Thank you mesaboy for this great post.  Just made all our FP's for an upcoming trip.  Your priority lists are invaluable & a great tool for making reservations @ midnight!


----------



## PeasandCarrots

This is a great thread, thanks!


----------



## Belle612

Sorry if this has been asked before, but I can't seem to find the answer anywhere. My husband and I have annual passes, both linked to my MDE account. My cousin and his gf are going to join us on our upcoming trip, just for 1 day. They purchased two 1-day park hoppers and created a MDE account under the gf's e-mail. I sent the invite to link with her, and she accepted, but only ONE of their tickets shows up under my account, the one that is linked with her name. The other ticket for my cousin does not appear on my account, even though his ticket is linked to his name under his gf's account. (sorry if this is confusing). How do I make it so that I can see both of their tickets on my account? It is currently making it very difficult to book fastpasses for the four of us at the same times...

THANKS!


----------



## Itinkso

Belle612 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but I can't seem to find the answer anywhere. My husband and I have annual passes, both linked to my MDE account. My cousin and his gf are going to join us on our upcoming trip, just for 1 day. They purchased two 1-day park hoppers and created a MDE account under the gf's e-mail. I sent the invite to link with her, and she accepted, but only ONE of their tickets shows up under my account, the one that is linked with her name. The other ticket for my cousin does not appear on my account, even though his ticket is linked to his name under his gf's account. (sorry if this is confusing). How do I make it so that I can see both of their tickets on my account? It is currently making it very difficult to book fastpasses for the four of us at the same times...
> 
> THANKS!


There had been a problem with 1-day Parkhoppers in MDE that was reported in the last couple of days. The system was not accepting them as valid ticket media to schedule FPs. I believe you'll have to call, or, unlink the GF's account and re-link to see if both tickets are showing. If they aren't showing up, you'll definitely have to call.


----------



## mlnbabies

Thanks so much for this thread. We haven't used the bands and the new FP system so I am nervous about the whole thing. We are staying at the VGF in December. I have bought my tickets so they are linked in my MDE account. I can only look at the 30 day FP window and I am getting familiar with it so I can be ready to book at my 60 day window.


----------



## LuvEeyore

I never posted when I got back from being in the World 1/3-1/9/15.  Getting our FP+ and changing them was very easy.  Thanks for all the info on this thread.  We got all the FP's we wanted by using the tips found here.  It was very easy to change and add fp+ after we used them for the day.  Thanks again.
We rode Mine Train, Saw Anna and Elsa, rode space mtn, splash Mtn, Test Track, Mission Space, Soarin, Toy Story Mania, Tower of Terror etc using FP+ 
Thanks Mesa Boy and Cluelyss


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Does anyone have a template of what they would not should choose for Epcot animal kingdom or Hollywood studios?


----------



## siskaren

CampbellzSoup said:


> Does anyone have a template of what they would not should choose for Epcot animal kingdom or Hollywood studios?



The second post of this thread ranks the FP choices for each park.


----------



## Ck5

Another question about split stays/linked accounts.  Here's the situation...

Half our our party (Party_1) arrives on the 10th and the other half (Party_2) arrives on the 14th.  Everyone leaves on the 21st.  Both parties are staying on site.  We expect to go/dine at the parks every day of our stay.  MDE accounts have been linked (one person from Party_1 has MDE and one from Party_2, and these are linked).

Questions:
- can Party_1 book ADRs for EVERYONE up to the 21st @ 180 days prior? (note this is longer than 10 days)
- can Party_1 book FP+ for EVERYONE up to the 21st @ 60 days prior?
- when can Party_2 start booking ADRs/FP+'s?

Thanks!


----------



## Emca11

Two questions. If we have a fast pass for let's say, 9-10 am and don't use it, can we change it after the fact, either pushing it to a different time later in the day, or changing the experience? Or will it expire and count as a used one after that time frame has passed, even if we didn't actually use it. Hope that makes sense.

Also, we are not staying on site, so we don't have the magic bands. Do the park ticket cards double as our fast pass cards, or do we get separate cards just for fast pass? I know this has had to be answered before, but I've looked through dozens of pages and can't find the answer.Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

Emca11 said:


> Two questions. If we have a fast pass for let's say, 9-10 am and don't use it, can we change it after the fact, either pushing it to a different time later in the day, or changing the experience? Or will it expire and count as a used one after that time frame has passed, even if we didn't actually use it. Hope that makes sense.
> 
> Also, we are not staying on site, so we don't have the magic bands. Do the park ticket cards double as our fast pass cards, or do we get separate cards just for fast pass? I know this has had to be answered before, but I've looked through dozens of pages and can't find the answer.Thanks!



Yes and yes.  I believe you'll find your answers in the first two posts, it is usually not necessary to read more pages than that.


----------



## kreckl

Okay...reading and reading, but just have a couple of questions and would love some help, as our 60 day mark is next week!
We have a split stay. So on my 60 day mark can I do FP's for our whole trip? Only for the first leg? This was a problem with dinner reservations but I was able to do it for the second resort not he phone with a CM at 180 days...
Also, midway through our first resort stay, we have friends joining. They are not at our resort but our accounts are linked. Can I make them for all- since we are there first our window is sooner. We plan to be together at the parks while our vacations overlap. 
Thanks!


----------



## doconeill

Ck5 said:


> Another question about split stays/linked accounts.  Here's the situation...
> 
> Half our our party (Party_1) arrives on the 10th and the other half (Party_2) arrives on the 14th.  Everyone leaves on the 21st.  Both parties are staying on site.  We expect to go/dine at the parks every day of our stay.  MDE accounts have been linked (one person from Party_1 has MDE and one from Party_2, and these are linked).
> 
> Questions:
> - can Party_1 book ADRs for EVERYONE up to the 21st @ 180 days prior? (note this is longer than 10 days)
> - can Party_1 book FP+ for EVERYONE up to the 21st @ 60 days prior?
> - when can Party_2 start booking ADRs/FP+'s?
> 
> Thanks!



Sounds like a very complicated situation, so I can't guarantee the accuracy of any info.

On question 1, you are generally limited up to 10 days at the 180 day mark, but the online system does some odd things at times. But you can book for any number you want regardless of who is on what reservation.

Question 2 is a bit more complicated. Are you all on the same reservation even though arriving on different dates? If so, no problem. But you say it is a split stay as well, so I'm guessing at minimum there is only Party_1 on the first part of the stay. If that is in fact the case, then you can only book Party_1 at that point. Party_2 will have to wait for 60 days from the second check-in, at which point you should be able to book all.

Not that there are still questions as to how far ahead you can book FP+ when in a split stay...I'll be replying to another post on that in a minute.


----------



## doconeill

kreckl said:


> Okay...reading and reading, but just have a couple of questions and would love some help, as our 60 day mark is next week!
> We have a split stay. So on my 60 day mark can I do FP's for our whole trip? Only for the first leg? This was a problem with dinner reservations but I was able to do it for the second resort not he phone with a CM at 180 days...
> Also, midway through our first resort stay, we have friends joining. They are not at our resort but our accounts are linked. Can I make them for all- since we are there first our window is sooner. We plan to be together at the parks while our vacations overlap.
> Thanks!



See my post above - someone seems to be in the same situation. As for the split stay...

This may have changed, as there are apparently reports - I just haven't seen them or been able to confirm.

On a split stay, when you reach the 60 mark for the check-in of the first stay, you can book FP+ for all of the days in the first stay ONLY, including the check-out day. Then, on the 60-day mark from the second split stay, you can book for all of the days of THAT stay. Subject to ticket limitations, of course.


----------



## Silligoose

doconeill said:


> See my post above - someone seems to be in the same situation. As for the split stay...
> 
> This may have changed, as there are apparently reports - I just haven't seen them or been able to confirm.
> 
> On a split stay, when you reach the 60 mark for the check-in of the first stay, you can book FP+ for all of the days in the first stay ONLY, including the check-out day. Then, on the 60-day mark from the second split stay, you can book for all of the days of THAT stay. Subject to ticket limitations, of course.



I actually have three parties checking in on three consecutive days, as well. To boot, one of the reservations is a split stay! We're all linked in MDE and our reservations are linked at the resort too (mainly just in hopes our rooms can be somewhat close together). I've seen reports of being able to book FP+ for everyone in the party at the first 60 day mark in this thread... I think someone was able to do this in January. I'm hopeful that this will be true when my window opens next Saturday. Either way, I'll report back on what happens.


----------



## doconeill

Silligoose said:


> I actually have three parties checking in on three consecutive days, as well. To boot, one of the reservations is a split stay! We're all linked in MDE and our reservations are linked at the resort too (mainly just in hopes our rooms can be somewhat close together). I've seen reports of being able to book FP+ for everyone in the party at the first 60 day mark in this thread... I think someone was able to do this in January. I'm hopeful that this will be true when my window opens next Saturday. Either way, I'll report back on what happens.



Please do, we need more data.


----------



## jstbcuz

Sorry if this has been asked before, but I dont have time to read all 97 pages of this thread. That being said, I have a couple questions........

I realize that I can (and have) selected 3 FP for one park each day. WHen those 3 are gone or expired, then I may go to the kiosk and pick another one. Some of the parks only had 1 or 2 rides we wanted to FP............but it chose 3 for me. Can I cancel that one I dont want then go to the kiosk? (thinking the answer is no.........so maybe I just pick the earliest 3 ride times to get my time expired)

What about those that go to the park and know nothing about booking FP online.........do they just go to the kiosk and get 1 at a time?


----------



## doconeill

Those that don't do it online can book three FP+ off the bat at the kiosks.

I believe that if you cancel one, you cannot get anything at another park. Not 100% sure, but I believe you must use/let expire all three at the first park to be able to get any at another park.


----------



## Cluelyss

jstbcuz said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but I dont have time to read all 97 pages of this thread. That being said, I have a couple questions........
> 
> I realize that I can (and have) selected 3 FP for one park each day. WHen those 3 are gone or expired, then I may go to the kiosk and pick another one. Some of the parks only had 1 or 2 rides we wanted to FP............but it chose 3 for me. Can I cancel that one I dont want then go to the kiosk? (thinking the answer is no.........so maybe I just pick the earliest 3 ride times to get my time expired)
> 
> What about those that go to the park and know nothing about booking FP online.........do they just go to the kiosk and get 1 at a time?


There have been varying reports of success of scheduling additional FPs after canceling one or more of the original 3, so I would not recommend canceling. Just schedule your "throwaway" FP for as early as possible. Keep in mind, however, that day-of availability can be very limited, especially in those parks that have a tiering system.

For those that do not pre-schedule FPs in advance, they can schedule their first 3 from a kiosk immediately, and then schedule one at a time afterwards.


----------



## Ck5

doconeill said:


> Please do, we need more data.


Thanks Silligoose!  Looking forward to your report


----------



## eastendlights

Itinkso said:


> What may be easier is to add new "people" to your MDE and move the tickets to them. These new people won't be on your room reservation but you will be able to book FPs for them 30 days in advance. I still don't have tickets in my MDE to play around with. It was reported on another Thread to move tickets to "new" people so that they aren't inadvertently used at the entrance tapstiles and at the same time, you can use the linked tickets to scheduled FPs. You can either book for your 11th day, or, use them as an extra set of FPs beginning with the first day of your stay. You would have to select the FPs for the next day after you have used the current ones in the park. The tickets would provide you with a set of perpetual FPs until you actually use the tickets on the 11th day.



So I did this today and was able to schedule FPs for the 11th day. Will I have to change the names back before using the tickets on the last day and if so will the FPs still be there? Also, you are saying that we could have an extra set each day-meaning we would use the MB's to enter the parks, then use FPs on MB's, then use the tickets for the additional FPS? The tickets do not have to be used for entrance to use them for FPs-is that correct? Thanks again for your help.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Disney emailed me about 30% off rooms but no prices lol


----------



## Itinkso

eastendlights said:


> So I did this today and was able to schedule FPs for the 11th day. Will I have to change the names back before using the tickets on the last day and if so will the FPs still be there? Also, you are saying that we could have an extra set each day-meaning we would use the MB's to enter the parks, then use FPs on MB's, then use the tickets for the additional FPS? The tickets do not have to be used for entrance to use them for FPs-is that correct? Thanks again for your help.


~ don't worry about names, as long as the FPs are accessed with the tickets at the FP lines you will be fine.

~ yes, an extra set using the tickets linked to the fake people. Park entry using the tickets is not a requirement for using the FPs.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Dang it! First try at booking FP+ for a  friend and I can't get the list to expand to view more choices - they are there if I shrink the screen down to microscope size.  There is no bar to move down - FRUSTRATED!!! 

ETA: I was able to move down the list with the arrow key.  Whew! Got everything!  Just need to re-do my plans for the MK day with A&E and SMDT.  I made the mistake of forgetting I am in CST and could have started earlier.  Oops!


----------



## doconeill

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Dang it! First try at booking FP+ for a  friend and I can't get the list to expand to view more choices - they are there if I shrink the screen down to microscope size.  There is no bar to move down - FRUSTRATED!!!
> 
> ETA: I was able to move down the list with the arrow key.  Whew! Got everything!  Just need to re-do my plans for the MK day with A&E and SMDT.  I made the mistake of forgetting I am in CST and could have started earlier.  Oops!



Sounds like a browser glitch. It might get fixed if you do a fresh reload (hold down shift and click reload), clear the browser cache completely, or try another browser.


----------



## Itinkso

eastendlights said:


> Will I have to change the names back before using the tickets on the last day and if so will the FPs still be there?


You do not have to change names to use the FPs when using the tickets at the FP lines.

I now have Comp tickets in my account and will use them for an upcoming DL trip, so, I've been researching reassigning tickets when FPs have been booked. If you want to reassign the tickets for day #11 so that you can use MagicBands for entrance and FP lines, you can do so and it does not affect the scheduled FPs. But, because wifi/MDE can still be glitchy at times in the Parks and in the resorts, I would suggest just using the tickets on day #11.


----------



## deedeew80

Anyone know if it's worth getting a FP for Character Meet & Greets, like the Epcot Character Spot or the one in Animal Kingdom?


----------



## Cluelyss

deedeew80 said:


> Anyone know if it's worth getting a FP for Character Meet & Greets, like the Epcot Character Spot or the one in Animal Kingdom?


As mentioned in OP, both of these are "C" rated attractions, so obtaining a FP for either is not expected to save much time. However, if either of these M&Gs are a priority for you or members of your party, then it may be "worth it" to ensure that you get in at your desired time. That's where the worth of a FP becomes very subjective.


----------



## Heartheocean

Would you kind people help me think through my scenario? I am currently booked for 5 nights at AKL with 5 day park tickets. My 60 day window from check-in begins tonight at midnight. I am now planning on changing my reservation to be a split stay - 3 nights at AKL and 2 nights at Pop. I was planning on changing my 5 night ressie to a 3 night and book the 2 nights at Pop under my DH's MDE account (which is not linked to mine) so we can get two sets of (unlinked) MBs (for the benefit of extra SDFP).  BUT, now I'm realizing that that means I would not get to book my 5th day of FP+s at the same time as the other 4. Is that correct? I could book the first 4 FPs late tonight but then would have to wait 4 days to book the 5th day of FP+s? (is that what a "rolling 60 day" window means?)

Also, the main reason for the split stay is to move to the same resort as my parents who will be joining us for our last two days. If I create a MDE account for them and add them as friends on my MDE account, can I book their FP+s for them at the same time as mine? (i doubt it) Or do i need to login in 3 days and add their FP+ choices? (I'm guessing so). As a reminder, their stay overlaps the last two days of our stay. 

Sigh, I'm so confused. It's been two years since our last trip so all the FP+ stuff is new to me. I thought I had it figured out but the split stay is killing me...


----------



## siskaren

Cluelyss said:


> As mentioned in OP, both of these are "C" rated attractions, so obtaining a FP for either is not expected to save much time.



On the other hand, the Anna and Elsa meet and greet is an "A" rated attraction, and would definitely be worth it, although it's difficult to get.


----------



## Itinkso

Heartheocean said:


> Would you kind people help me think through my scenario? I am currently booked for 5 nights at AKL with 5 day park tickets. My 60 day window from check-in begins tonight at midnight. I am now planning on changing my reservation to be a split stay - 3 nights at AKL and 2 nights at Pop. I was planning on changing my 5 night ressie to a 3 night and book the 2 nights at Pop under my DH's MDE account (which is not linked to mine) so we can get two sets of (unlinked) MBs (for the benefit of extra SDFP).  BUT, now I'm realizing that that means I would not get to book my 5th day of FP+s at the same time as the other 4. Is that correct? I could book the first 4 FPs late tonight but then would have to wait 4 days to book the 5th day of FP+s? (is that what a "rolling 60 day" window means?)
> 
> Also, the main reason for the split stay is to move to the same resort as my parents who will be joining us for our last two days. If I create a MDE account for them and add them as friends on my MDE account, can I book their FP+s for them at the same time as mine? (i doubt it) Or do i need to login in 3 days and add their FP+ choices? (I'm guessing so). As a reminder, their stay overlaps the last two days of our stay.
> 
> Sigh, I'm so confused. It's been two years since our last trip so all the FP+ stuff is new to me. I thought I had it figured out but the split stay is killing me...


Did you book a "package" or room-only plus tickets?


----------



## Heartheocean

Itinkso said:


> Did you book a "package" or room-only plus tickets?


A package.


----------



## Itinkso

Heartheocean said:


> A package.


Well, I would suggest booking your FPs for all 5 days before you call and change your AKL stay to three nights. Keep the 5-day park tickets and your FPs will remain in your FP section of your MDE. 

As long as the correct number of ticket entitlements match the FP days, you won't lose any FPs.


----------



## Heartheocean

Itinkso said:


> Well, I would suggest booking your FPs for all 5 days before you call and change your AKL stay to three nights. Keep the 5-day park tickets and your FPs will remain in your FP section of your MDE.
> 
> As long as the correct number of ticket entitlements match the FP days, you won't lose any FPs.



Ok, thanks, that's good advice. I was wondering about that but was worried that I might somehow lose my FPs if I changed my package.


----------



## Itinkso

Heartheocean said:


> Ok, thanks, that's good advice. I was wondering about that but was worried that I might somehow lose my FPs if I changed my package.


Actually, package changes have been reported to affect FPs because the package has to be rebooked when Dining has been added. I'm not sure if reducing two nights changes the package as long as the room and tickets remain.

Another option is to call and make the change to Pop. On recent split stay Threads, it's been reported that onsite > onsite stays keep the initial booking  window open. So, you would be able to book all days. 

With a package, tickets aren't active until your arrival day so even adding Pop before you cancel two AKL nights doesn't help.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

doconeill said:


> Sounds like a browser glitch. It might get fixed if you do a fresh reload (hold down shift and click reload), clear the browser cache completely, or try another browser.


Thanks! I'll have to remember that.  I think I was afraid I would lose the A&E by the time I came back.   That was my first screen, and I didn't realize I needed to chose all 3 at once, so of course Disney chose for me and then I went back and changed.  I know I read it here, but I learn by doing, so.... I'll be better at it the next time!


----------



## disneywith4boys

OK, say I made a FP for space mountain for 9-10, something else for 10-11 and something else 11-12.  When I get to SM theres no line.  Can I, using my phone app, change the SM to something else for maybe later in the day?


----------



## mesaboy2

disneywith4boys said:


> OK, say I made a FP for space mountain for 9-10, something else for 10-11 and something else 11-12.  When I get to SM theres no line.  Can I, using my phone app, change the SM to something else for maybe later in the day?



Yes.


----------



## disneywith4boys

Thanks.  With so many to choose from at MK, I'm guessing if I grab the ones I know I want early, if theyre not busy, I will have a lot of options to change to for later


----------



## bear_mom

hiroMYhero said:


> You can practice as much as you like. Just remember to cancel after you have practiced so the FPs are returned to the system for others to choose.



How do you practice, when I try to do it on the app it won't let me until I link tickets. When I try to link my package it tells me that confirmation number has already been linked to an account????


----------



## Itinkso

bear_mom said:


> How do you practice, when I try to do it on the app it won't let me until I link tickets. When I try to link my package it tells me that confirmation number has already been linked to an account????


You can't practice if you purchased a "package."

Only people with active tickets can practice. Tickets in a package only become active on your check-in day - the "package" allows you to book 60 days in advance of your check-in day.


----------



## bear_mom

Itinkso said:


> You can't practice if you purchased a "package."
> 
> Only people with active tickets can practice. Tickets in a package only become active on your check-in day - the "package" allows you to book 60 days in advance of your check-in day.



Thanks for the quick answer.


----------



## Candleshoe

Itinkso said:


> You can't practice if you purchased a "package."
> 
> Only people with active tickets can practice. Tickets in a package only become active on your check-in day - the "package" allows you to book 60 days in advance of your check-in day.


I have a question!
I have a room only "package" for my first day of my trip. 
   Really, it's a package.  The CM knew I'd probably buy tickets elsewhere (Y.E.S. or UCT) but made it a package so that if I decided 
   to add on Dining for that day, all I had to do was call up and get it added.  (Yea, I'm still thinking of doing that, as a treat for the extended family).
I've bought UCT tickets.. only 4 so far for our party of 8.  Only 1 of them is sitting on my desk.  I haven't done anything yet. 
I didn't realize this restriction with the package.

My _plan *was* _to add the ticket I have already to my reservation and link it to me.    And then test the FP+ system for 30 days out (canceling any I made, of course).

Because I have a 'Basic Package' will that prevent me from doing so?

*IF it does prevent me from testing*, can I link the ticket to a dummy mde and play that way, then unlink it and move it back to my real self later?


----------



## Itinkso

Candleshoe said:


> I have a question!
> I have a room only "package" for my first day of my trip.
> Really, it's a package.  The CM knew I'd probably buy tickets elsewhere (Y.E.S. or UCT) but made it a package so that if I decided
> to add on Dining for that day, all I had to do was call up and get it added.  (Yea, I'm still thinking of doing that, as a treat for the extended family).
> I've bought UCT tickets.. only 4 so far for our party of 8.  Only 1 of them is sitting on my desk.  I haven't done anything yet.
> I didn't realize this restriction with the package.
> 
> My _plan *was* _to add the ticket I have already to my reservation and link it to me.    And then test the FP+ system for 30 days out (canceling any I made, of course).
> 
> Because I have a 'Basic Package' will that prevent me from doing so?
> 
> *IF it does prevent me from testing*, can I link the ticket to a dummy mde and play that way, then unlink it and move it back to my real self later?


You'll be able to practice!

As long as active tickets are linked, the 30-day active booking window is open. I have Comp tickets in my MDE so that I can "research" a variety of things but am limited to 7 days. And, I will use those tickets at Disneyland!


----------



## Candleshoe

Itinkso said:


> You'll be able to practice!
> 
> As long as active tickets are linked, the 30-day active booking window is open. I have Comp tickets in my MDE so that I can "research" a variety of things but am limited to 7 days. And, I will use those tickets at Disneyland!


Thanks!  I got worried by 'you can't practice if you have a package'!


----------



## doconeill

Candleshoe said:


> Thanks!  I got worried by 'you can't practice if you have a package'!



The "room only+dining" "package" is a relatively new concept to those without Annual Passes. Traditionally a "package" was a room and tickets combined.


----------



## Candleshoe

doconeill said:


> The "room only+dining" "package" is a relatively new concept to those without Annual Passes. Traditionally a "package" was a room and tickets combined.


Yea, there was a lot of me saying 'Are you SURE?!' to poor "Osborne" on the phone.  (I love the name he picked for himself! I kept thinking he must like Christmas time.   ... or doesn't like bats?!)


----------



## uberman6191

I have a question I haven't seen addressed (although in 99 pages I may have missed it!) We are staying offsite for 2 weeks in July and I have an annual pass. My sister-in-law and her family will be there for 4 days in the middle of our stay and her family is staying onsite. We are all linked in MDE. Will she be able to make FP+ for the entire group at 60 days for the days she will be there? Or just for her family who is staying onsite? If she can make them for everyone, how will that affect my 7 day window as an annual pass holder? Hope someone can shed some light. Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

uberman6191 said:


> I have a question I haven't seen addressed (although in 99 pages I may have missed it!) We are staying offsite for 2 weeks in July and I have an annual pass. My sister-in-law and her family will be there for 4 days in the middle of our stay and her family is staying onsite. We are all linked in MDE. Will she be able to make FP+ for the entire group at 60 days for the days she will be there? Or just for her family who is staying onsite? If she can make them for everyone, how will that affect my 7 day window as an annual pass holder? Hope someone can shed some light. Thanks!


The opening of the FP window is triggered by the reservation, and those on the reservation, so she will only be able to make FP selections for her traveling party at the 60 day mark, for her 4 days. At 30 days you can make your selections using the linked AP for the first 7 days of your stay.


----------



## uberman6191

Thank you


----------



## hiroMYhero

uberman6191 said:


> I have a question I haven't seen addressed (although in 99 pages I may have missed it!) We are staying offsite for 2 weeks in July and I have an annual pass. My sister-in-law and her family will be there for 4 days in the middle of our stay and her family is staying onsite. We are all linked in MDE. Will she be able to make FP+ for the entire group at 60 days for the days she will be there? Or just for her family who is staying onsite? If she can make them for everyone, how will that affect my 7 day window as an annual pass holder? Hope someone can shed some light. Thanks!


Being linked to her onsite reservation does allow the 60 day in advance booking for your family for the 4 days of her onsite stay.

Your AP does only allow the 7 days of total FPs because FPs are based on ticket entitlements. I don't believe there is any way around that 7 day allotment unless you buy a multi-day ticket to add to those with APs just to use for booking and using FPs - never used for park entrances. You can save those tickets for a later use or to upgrade to your next AP.


----------



## uberman6191

I understand my AP only allows a 7 day window to book, I guess my question is, if my sister in law books the 4 days in the middle, will I still be able to book the first 7 days of our trip?


----------



## hiroMYhero

uberman6191 said:


> I understand my AP only allows a 7 day window to book, I guess my question is, if my sister in law books the 4 days in the middle, will I still be able to book the first 7 days of our trip?


No, because your AP only allows 7 days worth of FPs.

She will book the 4 days at 60 days out for you and that only leaves you 3 days because you'll be offsite for all your other ticket usage days.


----------



## Carrie Gruber

Ok, this is my first post ever, sorry if this question has already been answered, there is just SO much information to sort through...we are going to WDW October 16-26 (2015) and it will be myself, my father, DH, DD (8), DS (6) and DS (1). I've read about different strategies for stretching FP+, but none have been clear enough for me to apply to my situation. If anyone can help me with the following questions, I'd really appreciate it!

1. Can we get FP+ for one/two of the adults and both kids and ask for a rider switch so that the 3rd adult can then ride (with the kids) without having to get his/her own FP+?

2. If DH and I get FP+ for ourselves, would each of us be entitled to a separate Rider Switch pass or is it one per group? My thinking is that if we each got a rider switch, my father would then be able to ride with one child and either myself or DH would be able to ride with the other child, leaving the other adult to sit with the baby.


----------



## hiroMYhero

1. Yes

2. Only if you approached the FP lines at different times. You couldn't ask for multiple rider swap passes at one time using the same baby.


----------



## Cluelyss

Carrie Gruber said:


> Ok, this is my first post ever, sorry if this question has already been answered, there is just SO much information to sort through...we are going to WDW October 16-26 (2015) and it will be myself, my father, DH, DD (8), DS (6) and DS (1). I've read about different strategies for stretching FP+, but none have been clear enough for me to apply to my situation. If anyone can help me with the following questions, I'd really appreciate it!
> 
> 1. Can we get FP+ for one/two of the adults and both kids and ask for a rider switch so that the 3rd adult can then ride (with the kids) without having to get his/her own FP+?
> 
> 2. If DH and I get FP+ for ourselves, would each of us be entitled to a separate Rider Switch pass or is it one per group? My thinking is that if we each got a rider switch, my father would then be able to ride with one child and either myself or DH would be able to ride with the other child, leaving the other adult to sit with the baby.


Each adult would need their own FP to utilize the rider swap. Now, I've never used this service, so someone please correct me if I'm wrong!, but my understanding is that it's one per group. Basically the rider swap allows one adult to sit with the child that is too small/too scared while the other child and parent ride, then the parents swap positions, and the child gets the benefit of riding again with the other adult. If all 5 of you are able/willing to ride an attraction, a rider swap will not give any of the adults an "extra" ride, if that's what you were hoping? The kids are the ones that benefit here


----------



## doconeill

Here are some details on Rider Switch. It is largely unchanged with the introduction of FastPass+:

http://wdwuntangled.com/rider-switch/


----------



## hiroMYhero

Cluelyss said:


> Each adult would need their own FP to utilize the rider swap. Now, I've never used this service, so someone please correct me if I'm wrong!, but my understanding is that it's one per group. Basically the rider swap allows one adult to sit with the child that is too small/too scared while the other child and parent ride, then the parents swap positions, and the child gets the benefit of riding again with the other adult. If all 5 of you are able/willing to ride an attraction, a rider swap will not give any of the adults an "extra" ride, if that's what you were hoping? The kids are the ones that benefit here


Only the initial rider(s) needs the FP. The 3 riders riding on the "swap" don't need a FP, they just enter the FP line.


----------



## doconeill

hiroMYhero said:


> Only the initial rider(s) needs the FP. The 3 riders riding on the "swap" don't need a FP, they just enter the FP line.



That has long been a point of contention with some Cast Members.


----------



## hiroMYhero

doconeill said:


> That has long been a point of contention with some Cast Members.


I'm old enough to remember when the "swap" actually took place at the ride vehicle! Well, at least at DL.


----------



## Fe Maiden

Okay after reading the first page a few times I have a couple questions re: unused FP+ (# 9 and #10 under “Additional/Day of FP+”.) 

When can an unused FP+ be rescheduled, after the window has passed for that FP+ or after your 3rd scheduled FP+?

#10 under “Additional/Day of FP+” says “_All scheduled FP+s can be modified on either the MDX system or at a kiosk.”_
 Does this include unused FP+?  I’m more concerned with being able to use MDX rather than stand in line at a kiosk.

And finally, for an unused Tier 2 that’s passed its window and available to be rescheduled, can that be replaced with a Tier 1?


----------



## doconeill

Fe Maiden said:


> Okay after reading the first page a few times I have a couple questions re: unused FP+ (# 9 and #10 under “Additional/Day of FP+”.)
> 
> When can an unused FP+ be rescheduled, after the window has passed for that FP+ or after your 3rd scheduled FP+?
> 
> #10 under “Additional/Day of FP+” says “_All scheduled FP+s can be modified on either the MDX system or at a kiosk.”_
> Does this include unused FP+?  I’m more concerned with being able to use MDX rather than stand in line at a kiosk.
> 
> And finally, for an unused Tier 2 that’s passed its window and available to be rescheduled, can that be replaced with a Tier 1?



Unused FP+ selections can be rescheduled at any time. "Scheduled" basically means your first three that you can schedule in advance. Anything beyond those can only be dealt with at a kiosk.

And no, you cannot schedule another Tier 1 with an unused Tier 2. You can only get additional Tier 1s after you've used/expired your first three FP+.


----------



## Cluelyss

doconeill said:


> Unused FP+ selections can be rescheduled at any time. "Scheduled" basically means your first three that you can schedule in advance. Anything beyond those can only be dealt with at a kiosk.
> 
> And no, you cannot schedule another Tier 1 with an unused Tier 2. You can only get additional Tier 1s after you've used/expired your first three FP+.


Just to add onto this, if OP was asking if you can modify missed windows from your 1st 3 FPs from MDX, the answer is yes. Also, if OP was asking if you can schedule an additional tier 1 if an original tier 2 has gone unused, the answer is also yes IF the window has passed for all 3 original FPs, and this must be done from a kiosk.


----------



## Fe Maiden

Thank you both for replying.


----------



## Carrie Gruber

hiroMYhero said:


> 1. Yes
> 
> 2. Only if you approached the FP lines at different times. You couldn't ask for multiple rider swap passes at one time using the same baby.


Thank You!


----------



## Carrie Gruber

Cluelyss said:


> Each adult would need their own FP to utilize the rider swap. Now, I've never used this service, so someone please correct me if I'm wrong!, but my understanding is that it's one per group. Basically the rider swap allows one adult to sit with the child that is too small/too scared while the other child and parent ride, then the parents swap positions, and the child gets the benefit of riding again with the other adult. If all 5 of you are able/willing to ride an attraction, a rider swap will not give any of the adults an "extra" ride, if that's what you were hoping? The kids are the ones that benefit here


Thank you for the info!


----------



## aviva5675

we just got back. By the way we got there at 0820, rushed - at the rope--- to 7dmt.  Got in a short ish line and walked straight on. By the time we got off the line was 30 minutes. So haul butt and do it first if you have no FP.  We had 910 = 1010 Space Mountain and 1010-1110 Buzz. We were done on Buzz (didnt use fp, line short) by 1030.  Right across the way is a kiosk- actually 6 kiosks and cast members with Ipads, there is a line but walked right up to a guy. It was a little confusing but since 2 windows had opened already he was able to get me one more FP== a Jungle for 150 or so. Was no problem with that selection- and with a few clicks he had it done. We still one one FP to go at that point, Peter Pan for 1250. Dont like FP+. The kiosk guy was good tho.  We were there Mon 2/9, at rope drop. Walked on basically everything before noon. After that lines were longer (30 mins mainly everywhere).  Rain started 130 and we left.


----------



## Bronxgirl

Are A & E FP+s still as hard to get as ever? We're going the third week of May and I'm getting nervous.


----------



## mesaboy2

Bronxgirl said:


> *Are A & E FP+s still as hard to get as ever?* We're going the third week of May and I'm getting nervous.



Nothing has changed as far as I can tell.


----------



## Cluelyss

Bronxgirl said:


> Are A & E FP+s still as hard to get as ever? We're going the third week of May and I'm getting nervous.


Keep an eye on this site as you get ready to book your FPs so you know which day to try for first. 

http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=835236


----------



## Bronxgirl

thanks for the link.  That's awesome.


----------



## Cluelyss

Bronxgirl said:


> thanks for the link.  That's awesome.


You're welcome! Found this AFTER my first trip with FP+, so cannot confirm its accuracy, but will be using it to plan my FPs next month, so hoping it works!


----------



## Angel Ariel

Mesa - is it possible to put a list of kiosk locations in the OP?

From reading recent threads lately, it seems as though they've taken kiosk locations away, or moved them...which could explain why there were some that I'd read from one of Josh's posts on EasyWDW that we never saw in the park, despite trying.  They also weren't listed on park maps during our trip (at least, I don't think they were...we didn't always have a park map on us, but I don't recall them having that info when we did).  It would be great to have a reliable list of these locations, if it's not adding too much to your plate!  You do an amazing job with this thread


----------



## mesaboy2

Angel Ariel said:


> Mesa - is it possible to put a list of kiosk locations in the OP?
> 
> From reading recent threads lately, it seems as though they've taken kiosk locations away, or moved them...which could explain why there were some that I'd read from one of Josh's posts on EasyWDW that we never saw in the park, despite trying.  They also weren't listed on park maps during our trip (at least, I don't think they were...we didn't always have a park map on us, but I don't recall them having that info when we did).  It would be great to have a reliable list of these locations, if it's not adding too much to your plate!  You do an amazing job with this thread



I had a kiosk list until the new board software put a 10K character limit on posts.  No room for it anymore, and it was not that great a list anyway--as you note, they seem to change too often to track anyway.


----------



## Angel Ariel

Ahh, ok. Boo character limits! Thanks for the response


----------



## SplashMo

mesaboy2 said:


> *It is highly recommended to not cancel 1 or 2 FPs on any particular day.  Once done, you must cancel all FPs for that day (and risk losing them) or contact Disney IT to get the cancelled FPs back.*



Great thread.  Could the above be changed to read:

*It is highly recommended to not cancel 1 or 2 FPs on any particular day.  If you later change your mind you may need to cancel all FPs for that day (and risk losing them) or contact Disney IT to get the cancelled FPs back.*


----------



## Silligoose

Silligoose said:


> I actually have three parties checking in on three consecutive days, as well. To boot, one of the reservations is a split stay! We're all linked in MDE and our reservations are linked at the resort too (mainly just in hopes our rooms can be somewhat close together). I've seen reports of being able to book FP+ for everyone in the party at the first 60 day mark in this thread... I think someone was able to do this in January. I'm hopeful that this will be true when my window opens next Saturday. Either way, I'll report back on what happens.


Our FP+ window opened last night at 1am and I'm happy to report I was able to book all 9 days of our fast passes for everyone in our party! When you go in to select new FP, the first thing it asks is who you'll be booking for in your party and everyone in my friends and family list was displayed. So it seems the person with the earliest check in date can make reservations for everyone on their 60 day mark regardless of split stays or when others check in.

In terms of availability, A&E was already booked up for our first day but I was hoping to get it on the 7th day and there were tons of times to choose from. 7DMT I was able to get for the first day and there were plenty of times. 

Good luck to anyone else booking soon. The 1am start time is a little rough but I'm glad to have it done.


----------



## mesaboy2

SplashMo said:


> Great thread.  Could the above be changed to read:
> 
> *It is highly recommended to not cancel 1 or 2 FPs on any particular day.  If you later change your mind you may need to cancel all FPs for that day (and risk losing them) or contact Disney IT to get the cancelled FPs back.*



Done, though I tweaked your suggestion a little more for clarity.  Thanks!


----------



## kbowfamluvswdw

How late is too late to try and book FP?  We will be in the parks 2/24-3/1.  I don't have tickets.  Should I buy tickets today online and start making FP selections or is it too late.   Should I just take my chances at arriving to parks early and see what happens?  Dh, Dw, Ds


----------



## NJlauren

[QUOTE="mesaboy2, post: 52220128, member: 256369"​

Once the groups initial 3 FP+ attractions are selected for each day, only then can they be edited for each individual in a group to different times and/or attractions [/QUOTE]

Based on this, I need to book all 7 of the people in my group for the same FP+ then change people for individual rides or times.  How does this work for A&E, we are a group of 7 (plus 1 infant) but i really only need 2 or 3 A&E FP.  Do i need to schedule all 7 of us for something and then try to move 2/3 of us or can i schedule 2/3 of us to A&E right off the bat?

Sorry just want to make sue I understand!  Thanks

ETA not sure what i did that made that Quote come up like that.... sorry


----------



## siskaren

kbowfamluvswdw said:


> How late is too late to try and book FP?  We will be in the parks 2/24-3/1.  I don't have tickets.  Should I buy tickets today online and start making FP selections or is it too late.  Should I just take my chances at arriving to parks early and see what happens?  Dh, Dw, Ds



I would buy the tickets now.There are some things that you might not be able to get, but you should definitely be able to get something.


----------



## Itinkso

Yes, you should buy tickets now. There have been reports that ticket prices may rise tomorrow - MK may be $105/adult, so buy your tickets now because you know you will need them.


----------



## doconeill

Silligoose said:


> Our FP+ window opened last night at 1am and I'm happy to report I was able to book all 9 days of our fast passes for everyone in our party! When you go in to select new FP, the first thing it asks is who you'll be booking for in your party and everyone in my friends and family list was displayed. So it seems the person with the earliest check in date can make reservations for everyone on their 60 day mark regardless of split stays or when others check in.
> 
> In terms of availability, A&E was already booked up for our first day but I was hoping to get it on the 7th day and there were tons of times to choose from. 7DMT I was able to get for the first day and there were plenty of times.
> 
> Good luck to anyone else booking soon. The 1am start time is a little rough but I'm glad to have it done.



Thanks for reporting back. That seems to be in line with recent reports as well. I have a feeling it would also work if the other parties were offsite...might make for some interesting twists to booking...


----------



## Wood Nymph

Has anyone else been able to make their fp selections before their 60 day mark like we were able to do last night (Feb 13th)? We are annual passholders with an upcoming trip on April 15th and our fp window was supposed to open today (Feb 14th). I was preparing to stay up until midnight last night to get our fp's but when I was checking the website last night around 7pm, I discovered that every single day from today's date until our check out date of April 21st was available to us. I was very happy that I was able to get my fp's without waiting until midnight to do it, but it was a surprise.

Has anyone else had been able to make their fp selections before the 60 day mark like we were able to do? Now I wonder if I could have made my fp selections even earlier than one day ahead of time. We are going to OKW on Feb 26th and I wonder if that had anything to do with the early window for our April 15th date.


----------



## SplashMo

mesaboy2 said:


> Done, though I tweaked your suggestion a little more for clarity.  Thanks!


Thank You!  Looks great!


----------



## doconeill

Wood Nymph said:


> *We are going to OKW on Feb 26th and I wonder if that had anything to do with the early window for our April 15th date.*




When you have a reservation, you maintain a 60-day FP+ window for dates _past_ that reservation, up until you reach your check-in day, where it returns to 30 days. So you should have been able to make FP+ for all the days up to and including April 14th. April 15th should have still been outside 60 days itself as of yesterday. Very odd...


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

mesaboy2 said:


> Nothing has changed as far as I can tell.



I just made our FP for April. (60days out) 
Anna and Elsa had plenty of times.. But wishes and the 1st electrical were already gone most days. 


Mesaboy maybe you can explain


----------



## mesaboy2

Lorilais_mommie said:


> I just made our FP for April. (60days out)
> Anna and Elsa had plenty of times.. But wishes and the 1st electrical were already gone most days.
> 
> 
> Mesaboy maybe you can explain



I'm sure on occasion there is A&E availability, but I do not see a trend that suggests they are getting easier to get.  Wishes and parades are also popular choices and have even less availability.


----------



## siskaren

Lorilais_mommie said:


> I just made our FP for April. (60days out)
> Anna and Elsa had plenty of times.. But wishes and the 1st electrical were already gone most days.
> 
> 
> Mesaboy maybe you can explain



Think about it. Anna and Elsa are there all day, which means there's probably thousands of FPs available for them. But Wishes is only once a day, and MSEP is once or sometimes twice a day, and I'd be willing to bet the seating area doesn't accommodate anywhere near that number.


----------



## doconeill

siskaren said:


> Think about it. Anna and Elsa are there all day, which means there's probably thousands of FPs available for them. But Wishes is only once a day, and MSEP is once or sometimes twice a day, and I'd be willing to bet the seating area doesn't accommodate anywhere near that number.



That is exactly it...the reserved areas for the events is pretty limited and nowhere near the capacity of the attractions.


----------



## Rose77

Hi, I've read through some of this thread, but not all of it, so I'm sorry in advance if this is a repeat question.

I read in the original post that you can modify a 4th FP+ reservation that you obtain from a kiosk via the MDE app. Would it also be possible to copy a FP (after the original 3) to the others in my party via the app? For example, I am planning for my husband and son to get a 4th FP from a kiosk to ride the Tomorrowland Speedway, but I will not need one as I will be with our (hopefully) napping daughter. Could I make a 4th FP reservation for myself at Jungle Cruise and then copy that to my husband and son after they are done with the Speedway (provided there is availability)? It would be nice to not have to go back to the kiosk another time.


----------



## CuseWazowski

kbowfamluvswdw said:


> How late is too late to try and book FP?  We will be in the parks 2/24-3/1.  I don't have tickets.  Should I buy tickets today online and start making FP selections or is it too late.   Should I just take my chances at arriving to parks early and see what happens?  Dh, Dw, Ds



I would get tickets and make FP+ reservations now. In addition to the upcoming price increase, you will want to have a basic plan if possible. You may want to do early stand by for things that you can't book ahead of time. Why wait in line for something that you can book? Why waste morning time trying to plan once you get there?


----------



## RollTide1017

How exactly do you do split reservations, just only select a portion of your party on the second step is it?  Can you do a split ressie for just one attraction in a day or would it have to be for all 3 on that day? 

Just trying to get a gameplan of how to best attack the site for an A&E reservation. We will be a party of 7 but only the 4 girls need A&E, us guys couldn't care less. I'll even take 3 for A&E if I have to, enough for at least my daughters and wife. This is going to make or break this trip so the pressure is on.  We can start booking on 2/26 for a trip during the last week of April.  If we don't get A&E FP+, is there a stand-by line and if so how long is it Normally?


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

hiroMYhero said:


> Only the initial rider(s) needs the FP. The 3 riders riding on the "swap" don't need a FP, they just enter the FP line.



I read somewhere it was limited to 2 people now..
The person who waited the baby and ONE other guest..

From the WDW website. 
"If the person in Party 2 waited alone with the child, he or she may bring one Guest back to ride the attraction with him or her. Please note: Only 2 Guests are allowed per Rider Switch Pass."


----------



## hiroMYhero

Lorilais_mommie said:


> I read somewhere it was limited to 2 people now..
> The person who waited the baby and ONE other guest..
> 
> From the WDW website.
> "If the person in Party 2 waited alone with the child, he or she may bring one Guest back to ride the attraction with him or her. Please note: Only 2 Guests are allowed per Rider Switch Pass."


Doconeill has noted the Disney website is inaccurate. This is from Doc's site:
http://wdwuntangled.com/rider-switch/


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

hiroMYhero said:


> Doconeill has noted the Disney website is inaccurate. This is from Doc's site:
> http://wdwuntangled.com/rider-switch/



This is great news for my upcoming trip! I was bummed upon reading this we looking up rider switch rules


----------



## hiroMYhero

Lorilais_mommie said:


> This is great news for my upcoming trip! I was bummed upon reading this we looking up rider switch rules


 Everything should be fine. Doc keeps his site up-to-date!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

hiroMYhero said:


> Everything should be fine. Doc keeps his site up-to-date!


We have used it before, and it's been a godsend.

I think 3 is the perfect number. (At least for us)This way both grandma and papa wait with smaller child, while mom and dad take older child on the ride..
Then grandma and papa can take older child and leave mom and dad with younger child.
I think if it were limited to 2 guest, grandma and papa would ride alone.. 
And the magic would be lost of riding with there granddaughter. 


May I point out the younger child really gets the raw end of the deal. 
This is why we try to time the rider swap rides around the time my younger one is stroller napping.


----------



## doconeill

hiroMYhero said:


> Doconeill has noted the Disney website is inaccurate. This is from Doc's site:
> http://wdwuntangled.com/rider-switch/



Yes, unfortunately the "official" web site has _always_ had inaccuracies regarding Rider Switch, and still does have several errors. They just don't talk to the parks.



hiroMYhero said:


> Everything should be fine. Doc keeps his site up-to-date!



Thank you!


----------



## HCinKC

Ok, I know I asked about this before, but i have since read some conflicting info. I want to be sure I understand the combo of FP+ and rider swap before our booking window arrives. It will be DH, ODS(6), YDS(10mos), and me. If we all want to ride something with swap, but we want to maximize ODS's number of rides, is the example below how it works?

FP+ Star Tours (me & ODS) @ 9am - ODS & I ride, DH & ODS ride again after 
FP+ Star Tours (DH) @ 1pm - DH & ODS ride, I ride again after (ODS cannot ride again because he didn't have a FP+ this time)

I think where I am confused is ODS riding twice...I think he can only do so if he had a FP+, too. Otherwise, he only gets to ride once? Uh...I blame Disney overload.  Thanks!


----------



## Itinkso

HCinKC said:


> FP+ Star Tours (DH) @ 1pm - DH & ODS ride, I ride again after (ODS cannot ride again because he didn't have a FP+ this time)



You are confused with this aspect.^ 

Your son can ride with you for a 2nd ride. With a Rider Swap pass, any 3 riders in your group can ride again. Technically, your DH and ODS can shut you out and ride again!


----------



## doconeill

HCinKC said:


> Ok, I know I asked about this before, but i have since read some conflicting info. I want to be sure I understand the combo of FP+ and rider swap before our booking window arrives. It will be DH, ODS(6), YDS(10mos), and me. If we all want to ride something with swap, but we want to maximize ODS's number of rides, is the example below how it works?
> 
> FP+ Star Tours (me & ODS) @ 9am - ODS & I ride, DH & ODS ride again after
> FP+ Star Tours (DH) @ 1pm - DH & ODS ride, I ride again after (ODS cannot ride again because he didn't have a FP+ this time)
> 
> I think where I am confused is ODS riding twice...I think he can only do so if he had a FP+, too. Otherwise, he only gets to ride once? Uh...I blame Disney overload.  Thanks!



Everyone who enters the FP+ line on the first pass MUST have a FP+. No question on that.

If I'm understanding your plan correctly, at 1PM you are attempting to get DH in on his FP+ with ODS, who does not have a FP+. That will not work at all.

With the 9am slot, ODS is already getting to ride twice - once with the FP+, and once with the Rider Switch pass.

At the 1pm slot, if ODS is only going to ride once more, then you get a Rider Switch pass, but DH uses the FP+ _alone_. Then when he returns, you and ODS use the Rider Switch pass.

This assumes that Star Tours is doing Rider Switch passes...for a long time they did not - they did a physical swap at the simulators. And that could completely mess up your above plan because all three of you will need a FP+ to enter that line. I don't know how often they might do this these days though.


----------



## HCinKC

Itinkso said:


> You are confused with this aspect.^
> 
> Your son can ride with you for a 2nd ride. With a Rider Swap pass, any 3 riders in your group can ride again. Technically, your DH and ODS can shut you out and ride again!


Ah, ok! So he can ride without needing the FP+ again.
And there will be a throw down if they try to shut me out!


----------



## HCinKC

doconeill said:


> Everyone who enters the FP+ line on the first pass MUST have a FP+. No question on that.
> 
> If I'm understanding your plan correctly, at 1PM you are attempting to get DH in on his FP+ with ODS, who does not have a FP+. That will not work at all.
> 
> With the 9am slot, ODS is already getting to ride twice - once with the FP+, and once with the Rider Switch pass.
> 
> At the 1pm slot, if ODS is only going to ride once more, then you get a Rider Switch pass, but DH uses the FP+ _alone_. Then when he returns, you and ODS use the Rider Switch pass.
> 
> This assumes that Star Tours is doing Rider Switch passes...for a long time they did not - they did a physical swap at the simulators. And that could completely mess up your above plan because all three of you will need a FP+ to enter that line. I don't know how often they might do this these days though.


Hmm, good to know about the Star Tours swap. That was just an example, but I know that ODS would like to ride that one as many times as possible. I will try to further look into any special circumstance swaps. Otherwise, for traditional swap, I am following now. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## RollTide1017

I'm trying to understand how to book split party FP+.  We only need at least 3 A&E, at most 4, for our party of 7.  Can I split our party for just 1 attraction?  I thought I read somewhere that when booking FP+ online, if you only select 1 attraction, the system randomly selects 2 others, is that true.  What I'm hopping to be able to do is book 3 or 4 for A&E first, then go back and book the rest for that day.  Is this possible or do you have to book all 3 attraction for a given day at the same time?


----------



## Cluelyss

RollTide1017 said:


> I'm trying to understand how to book split party FP+.  We only need at least 3 A&E, at most 4, for our party of 7.  Can I split our party for just 1 attraction?  I thought I read somewhere that when booking FP+ online, if you only select 1 attraction, the system randomly selects 2 others, is that true.  What I'm hopping to be able to do is book 3 or 4 for A&E first, then go back and book the rest for that day.  Is this possible or do you have to book all 3 attraction for a given day at the same time?


 Yes, you need to schedule all 3 FPs at the same time. You select your party first, so would just select those that need A&E, and schedule their 3 FPs for the day. Then go back and schedule the rest of your party for that day. You can always tweak the times of the other 2 attractions after the fact so that the windows overlap for all 7 of you (assuming you want the same attractions for the other 2 FPs). Hope that helps!


----------



## RollTide1017

Thanks for the information.  I'm gonna be a nervous wreck until 11pm next Wednesday.  For my 2 daughters, seeing A&E will make or break the trip.


----------



## Cluelyss

RollTide1017 said:


> Thanks for the information.  I'm gonna be a nervous wreck until 11pm next Wednesday.  For my 2 daughters, seeing A&E will make or break the trip.


Just remember that if at first you don't succeed, keep checking! It took me about a month to finally get A&E on the day I wanted for my trip last October. It's best to start with your last MK day and work backwards. Good luck!!!


----------



## LizEN

mesaboy2 said:


> I had a kiosk list until the new board software put a 10K character limit on posts.  No room for it anymore, and it was not that great a list anyway--as you note, they seem to change too often to track anyway.



Are there any kiosk locations that seem fairly permanent?  Any locations to especially avoid? Are they easy to find or did you have to hunt around for them? Not loving the FP+ so far.  Thanks.
--Liz


----------



## lily2521

Cluelyss said:


> Just remember that if at first you don't succeed, keep checking! It took me about a month to finally get A&E on the day I wanted for my trip last October. It's best to start with your last MK day and work backwards. Good luck!!!



I am going to start with my last MK day first and work backwards.  Is it best to try to book the A&E FP's for all 3 of us traveling, or try one by one right away?  I read about a way to book for one person and use a copy function too?  I'm confused as to what the best way to do it is.


----------



## Cluelyss

lily2521 said:


> I am going to start with my last MK day first and work backwards.  Is it best to try to book the A&E FP's for all 3 of us traveling, or try one by one right away?  I read about a way to book for one person and use a copy function too?  I'm confused as to what the best way to do it is.


With a party size of 3, you shouldn't need to start with singles. Only go that route if you need to, it's tedious. And avoid copy at all costs, I have heard horror stories of people losing their original FP selection when they try to copy and the attraction has no additional availability. Also, keep an eye on this site leading up to your FP date to have a good idea of what's available on what days:  
http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=835236


----------



## kreckl

Does anybody know of a finger scan is needed for FP? Can we swap bands if needed? Sorry if the info is here but after reading several pages I thought I'd just ask!


----------



## Candleshoe

kreckl said:


> Can we swap bands if needed?


Yes


----------



## lily2521

Cluelyss said:


> With a party size of 3, you shouldn't need to start with singles. Only go that route if you need to, it's tedious. And avoid copy at all costs, I have heard horror stories of people losing their original FP selection when they try to copy and the attraction has no additional availability. Also, keep an eye on this site leading up to your FP date to have a good idea of what's available on what days:
> http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=835236



This is SO helpful - thank you!  I was having a bit of anxiety when reading and trying to figure out the FP booking system, and what my best strategy should be, so I'll start looking for all 3 and keep my fingers crossed 

I was worried about having to do the copy, so I'll steer clear of that!

I plan on being online right away when our FP window opens, and luckily MK is our last day of the trip, so the first FP I'll book will be A&E for the last day. 

Of course, I'm hoping one will open up later on our first day, but not keeping my fingers crossed there   I'm even nervous getting one on our last day, which will be day 6 of our stay, as I know others already have access to those dates


----------



## wdhinn89

Cluelyss said:


> It's best to start with your last MK day and work backwards. Good luck!!!


Can you explain why?


----------



## mesaboy2

wdhinn89 said:


> Can you explain why?



Because the days furthest away have been picked over the least.


----------



## mesaboy2

kreckl said:


> Does anybody know of a finger scan is needed for FP? Can we swap bands if needed? Sorry if the info is here but after reading several pages I thought I'd just ask!



Many questions are answered in the first two posts, including yours.  It is often unnecessary to read beyond these.


----------



## Vaninou

Hello,

my 60 day window will open on March 17... But Midnight in Miami will be 5.00 am for me 

This will be a tough wake up but I know I will be sooooooooo happy once in wdw enjoying my FP 

I will continue reading this 102 pages.... So usefull!


----------



## Cluelyss

lily2521 said:


> This is SO helpful - thank you!  I was having a bit of anxiety when reading and trying to figure out the FP booking system, and what my best strategy should be, so I'll start looking for all 3 and keep my fingers crossed
> 
> I was worried about having to do the copy, so I'll steer clear of that!
> 
> I plan on being online right away when our FP window opens, and luckily MK is our last day of the trip, so the first FP I'll book will be A&E for the last day.
> 
> Of course, I'm hoping one will open up later on our first day, but not keeping my fingers crossed there   I'm even nervous getting one on our last day, which will be day 6 of our stay, as I know others already have access to those dates


Just for reference, day 6 was the first day I saw any availability for A&E when I was scheduling for my October trip, but with some persistence, I was finally able to find FPs on day 2, which was what I really wanted. Also, A&E seems to be a "bit" easier to come by than it used to be, so you should be fine. Just be online the minute you can start scheduling and do that day first. Good luck!


----------



## DisFam95

*For onsite guests, the 60-day prebooking window will not activate until the 60-day mark. Before this point, the booking window will be only 30 days for those with room-only plus active tickets. At midnight (or 1:00a on certain nights) of the 60-day mark, the 30-day window will automatically expand to 60 (or more) days. Additionally, guests with resort/ticket packages commonly report that all members on the account with tickets don't appear on the MDX account until the 60-day mark*.
What does the "before this point" mean?  I'm about to book a trip and trying to learn what I can about this new system.  I'm contemplating getting a Room ONly ressie and a 3rd party ticket.  Reading that room only plus active ticket and the 30day booking makes me confused.  As long as I'm an onsite guest I get the 60 day window right? With room and ticket linked on the MDE site.

Thanks for any help - trying to soak it all in!!


----------



## Itinkso

DisFam95 said:


> *For onsite guests, the 60-day prebooking window will not activate until the 60-day mark. Before this point, the booking window will be only 30 days for those with room-only plus active tickets. At midnight (or 1:00a on certain nights) of the 60-day mark, the 30-day window will automatically expand to 60 (or more) days. Additionally, guests with resort/ticket packages commonly report that all members on the account with tickets don't appear on the MDX account until the 60-day mark*.
> What does the "before this point" mean?  I'm about to book a trip and trying to learn what I can about this new system.  I'm contemplating getting a Room ONly ressie and a 3rd party ticket.  Reading that room only plus active ticket and the 30day booking makes me confused.  As long as I'm an onsite guest I get the 60 day window right? With room and ticket linked on the MDE site.
> 
> Thanks for any help - trying to soak it all in!!


It just means that every MDE account with ACTIVE tickets has a 30-day booking window open. On exactly 60 days before your resort check-in, you will be able to book FPs for your complete trip. 

All you really need to know is:
Onsite Reservation plus Active Tickets allows you to book your FastPasses for your trip 60 days before you check-in.


----------



## MindyDis

Fastpass+ and riderswap question:
Can anyone tell me how this works? We have 2 adults, 2 kids - little guy is 2 so he won't be riding "big" rides. Can we have a FP+ for adult 1 and older son, then swap for adult 2 (no FP+) and same son? or does adult 2 need FP+ too? Was hoping to get each adult/kid matching FP+, because obv my 2 year old isn't riding Dumbo alone...
Thanks all!


----------



## hiroMYhero

MindyDis said:


> Fastpass+ and riderswap question:
> Can anyone tell me how this works? We have 2 adults, 2 kids - little guy is 2 so he won't be riding "big" rides. Can we have a FP+ for adult 1 and older son, then swap for adult 2 (no FP+) and same son? or does adult 2 need FP+ too? Was hoping to get each adult/kid matching FP+, because obv my 2 year old isn't riding Dumbo alone...
> Thanks all!


Yes to your first two questions. The adult riding on the swap does not need a FP.


----------



## MindyDis

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes to your first two questions. The adult riding on the swap does not need a FP.


 Thank you! (Of course, after I posted, I found a thread directly related to this, that I somehow could not find before!) I am glad to have a second opinion that agrees with the other one I read! Everyone on here is so amazing/knowledgeable. Love this site!


----------



## KATIESMOMMY

I tried to research this but found two different answers. We are staying onsite at CBR for 4 nights and then offsite for the remainder of our tickets. I have 8 day tickets, will I be able to book all 8 days at my 60 day window or only the dates I have an onsite room ressie? tia


----------



## ckelly14

KATIESMOMMY said:


> I tried to research this but found two different answers. We are staying onsite at CBR for 4 nights and then offsite for the remainder of our tickets. I have 8 day tickets, will I be able to book all 8 days at my 60 day window or only the dates I have an onsite room ressie? tia



You will be able to make your first 5 days (includes check in and check out days) 60 days prior to check in. You will then be able to make the remaining FP+ reservations _exactly _60 days ahead of time.

Example:  you book days 1-5 on April 1st.  You will be able to book day 6 on April 6, day 7 April 7, and day 8 on April 8.  

Get it? You need to make your offsite stay reservations _one  day at a time, exactly 60 days prior to each day_.

If you need more explanation, see the Throwaway room thread here


----------



## WeGoDisney04

Sorry if this has been asked. We want to snag Fast Passes for 7DMT and Peter Pan. The plan is to arrive at rope drop. It is also important to note that we want to see the new que at Peter Pan. Would getting a FP make us skip the new experience? And second question, even WITH a 7DMT fast pass is the wait still long or does it go by pretty fast? We will be needing rider swap so we are trying to minimize our time here. So what would you do? What times should I try to snatch up? Or is it worth it since we will be there at rope drop anyways? Hope this makes sense!!


----------



## mesaboy2

WeGoDisney04 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked. We want to snag Fast Passes for 7DMT and Peter Pan. The plan is to arrive at rope drop. It is also important to note that we want to see the new que at Peter Pan. Would getting a FP make us skip the new experience? And second question, even WITH a 7DMT fast pass is the wait still long or does it go by pretty fast? We will be needing rider swap so we are trying to minimize our time here. So what would you do? What times should I try to snatch up? Or is it worth it since we will be there at rope drop anyways? Hope this makes sense!!



Pan FPs skip the new queue.  Like most all FP waits, 7DMT FPs usually don't take long--10 minutes or less is the norm.


----------



## hpriamson

I managed to get A&E fastpasses for 5 with the following windows - 7:30-8:30 (1 person) 8:20-9:20 (1 person), 8:40-9:40 (2 people), 9:10-10:10 (1 person).  The 5th is kind of expendable - our teenage daughter probably will probably be too cool to meet Anna and Elsa anyway.  It appears that using the 5 & 15 minute leeways, we should plan to arrive at exactly 8:35 - will there be a possible problem with that?  Would it be better to show up earlier and talk to a CM to make sure they let all 4 people who have near-overlapping passes go in simultaneously?  Or would it make more sense to send in the first pair at 8:30, and have them wave people ahead of them until the 8:40 pair can go in and catch up?

Great information in this thread BTW.   Thank you.


----------



## doconeill

hpriamson said:


> I managed to get A&E fastpasses for 5 with the following windows - 7:30-8:30 (1 person) 8:20-9:20 (1 person), 8:40-9:40 (2 people), 9:10-10:10 (1 person).  The 5th is kind of expendable - our teenage daughter probably will probably be too cool to meet Anna and Elsa anyway.  It appears that using the 5 & 15 minute leeways, we should plan to arrive at exactly 8:35 - will there be a possible problem with that?  Would it be better to show up earlier and talk to a CM to make sure they let all 4 people who have near-overlapping passes go in simultaneously?  Or would it make more sense to send in the first pair at 8:30, and have them wave people ahead of them until the 8:40 pair can go in and catch up?
> 
> Great information in this thread BTW.   Thank you.



I don't think you can rely on the grace periods to formulate a plan. They are not a guarantee.


----------



## Itinkso

hpriamson said:


> Or would it make more sense to send in the first pair at 8:30, and have them wave people ahead of them until the 8:40 pair can go in and catch up?


I would go with your 8:30 strategy and wave others ahead of you. The CMs still have to load the rooms once you reach the end point of the FP line and if you are still waiting on the 8:40 group, the CMs will load from the Standby line.

I do think it's kind of iffy to wait for #5 at 9:10 but if you explain your situation, the CMs will keep loading from the Standby line. It will mean your group will be waiting for at least 30 minutes before your reach the room with A&E.


----------



## hpriamson

Thanks - just wanted to make sure they'd let us wave people ahead if we had to wait 10 minutes for the next FPs to active.  I doubt we'll all wait for the 9:10 person - either one of us parents will skip it, or more likely, my teenage daughter will skip it and spend the time texting her friends how she can't _believe_ her dad thought she'd want to meet Anna and Elsa at her age.


----------



## Cluelyss

hpriamson said:


> Thanks - just wanted to make sure they'd let us wave people ahead if we had to wait 10 minutes for the next FPs to active.  I doubt we'll all wait for the 9:10 person - either one of us parents will skip it, or more likely, my teenage daughter will skip it and spend the time texting her friends how she can't _believe_ her dad thought she'd want to meet Anna and Elsa at her age.


Also, keep checking for better times, you might get lucky and find 1 or 2 that overlap better. Otherwise, I agree with previous posts to just wave others ahead. The FP queue is just one long hallway, do if someone should come in after you, I'd just tell them to go ahead while you wait for the rest of your party to catch up. I'm sure they won't mind!


----------



## Angel Ariel

I did read the OP, but the answer wasn't clear regarding split stays

If I am onsite for the first 2 nights of my trip, and then offsite (Shades of Green) for the final 3 days of my trip, will I be able to book FP+ for all of my park days at 60 days?  Or just the days that I'm onsite?

I think I know the answer, but I'm not positive...thanks!


----------



## lisaj68

Hi, I'm sorry if this has been asked already, but if it has, I can't find it!

I will be at DW in about 32 days (yay!!) but I will be with a large group, 300 high school students. I don't know that I will be able to get my ticket before the 30 day mark for FP's. Is that the only way to book them?  Thanks!!


----------



## Cluelyss

lisaj68 said:


> Hi, I'm sorry if this has been asked already, but if it has, I can't find it!
> 
> I will be at DW in about 32 days (yay!!) but I will be with a large group, 300 high school students. I don't know that I will be able to get my ticket before the 30 day mark for FP's. Is that the only way to book them?  Thanks!!


Yes, you need to have ticket media linked in MDX to be able to make FP selections.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Angel Ariel said:


> If I am onsite for the first 2 nights of my trip, and then offsite (Shades of Green) for the final 3 days of my trip, will I be able to book FP+ for all of my park days at 60 days? Or just the days that I'm onsite?


60 days in advance covering your onsite stay from check-in through check-out day. Then it will be a rolling 60 - 60 days in advance of each day of your SOG stay.


----------



## ckelly14

Angel Ariel said:


> I did read the OP, but the answer wasn't clear regarding split stays
> 
> If I am onsite for the first 2 nights of my trip, and then offsite (Shades of Green) for the final 3 days of my trip, will I be able to book FP+ for all of my park days at 60 days?  Or just the days that I'm onsite?
> 
> I think I know the answer, but I'm not positive...thanks!



You will be able to make the first 2 days worth of FP's at 60 days, then you will be able to make reservations for each additional day _one day at a time_ at exactly 60 days.  So, you will be able to make day 3- 2 days later, day 4- 3 days later , etc. up until the length of your ticket.

As an example, if you are able to make days 1 and 2 on April 1st, day 3 can be made on April 3rd, day 4 April 4th, etc.


----------



## Angel Ariel

I thought there was a bit of a twist in there - thanks for the clarification!


----------



## SeaPic

Just wanted to add my thanks for this thread! Just like advertised, the window opened up 60 days out – even though I was stressing . I was able to book 5 days for 4 people in about 15 minutes. Had a couple glitches as I tried to change times but all went well. I noticed “it’s a small world” said all FP were gone two days in a row.  Wasn’t trying for one just thought it was curious – wonder if they thing the rehab is going to last into April.

Thanks Again!


----------



## HulaHoopy

I booked my fast passes today when my 60 day window opened (I was on at 2am EST---I have an infant so am up at random times) and was able to book everything I needed easily.  7DMT and A&E had openings all three days I have scheduled at MK.  I found the system to be very user friendly.  I was able to change times, modify selections and copy fastpasses without any problem.

This thread was a big help!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Can someone just answer a question..

i thought I read my DD 2 does not need a ticket nor FP+..

When making Fp+ I notice that by her name it says she needs a ticket..

Can anyone tell me why? And do I need to buy her a ticket?


----------



## Cluelyss

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Can someone just answer a question..
> 
> i thought I read my DD 2 does not need a ticket nor FP+..
> 
> When making Fp+ I notice that by her name it says she needs a ticket..
> 
> Can anyone tell me why? And do I need to buy her a ticket?


May just be a glitch, but double check what age is showing in her profile. It may simply be entered incorrectly.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

I checked it says 2..


----------



## Itinkso

Lorilais_mommie said:


> I checked it says 2..


Are you attempting to book FPs or her? She does not need FPs because she is too young to need a ticket.

When you get to the page where you select the guests who need FP, there's no reason to select her.

MDE was down and glitchy most of yesterday. You can just disregard info showing for your DD because she doesn't need any AFPs.


----------



## ghtx

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Can someone just answer a question..
> 
> i thought I read my DD 2 does not need a ticket nor FP+..
> 
> When making Fp+ I notice that by her name it says she needs a ticket..
> 
> Can anyone tell me why? And do I need to buy her a ticket?



She does not need a ticket and does not need FPs.

In my MDE, my 2-year-old daughter doesn't even show up when I try to make FPs.

Is she turning 3 before the trip?  If MDE has her birthday and the date of the trip it would know that and know that she needs FP.

If not, must be a glitch.  Wait and try again later, and then call if it's still a problem.


----------



## traveljunkie

I think I understand all the rules but I want to make sure.  I have 3 FP+ booked for MK.  7DMT isn't until 5:30 pm (none avail earlier in the day but I'm going to keep checking). The other two are for the morning. If we hop over to Epcot in the early afternoon, I will not be able to book another FP at Epcot's kiosk before the 5:30 has been used, right?


----------



## Itinkso

traveljunkie said:


> I think I understand all the rules but I want to make sure. I have 3 FP+ booked for MK. 7DMT isn't until 5:30 pm (none avail earlier in the day but I'm going to keep checking). The other two are for the morning. If we hop over to Epcot in the early afternoon, I will not be able to book another FP at Epcot's kiosk before the 5:30 has been used, right?


Correct.


----------



## doconeill

traveljunkie said:


> I think I understand all the rules but I want to make sure.  I have 3 FP+ booked for MK.  7DMT isn't until 5:30 pm (none avail earlier in the day but I'm going to keep checking). The other two are for the morning. If we hop over to Epcot in the early afternoon, I will not be able to book another FP at Epcot's kiosk before the 5:30 has been used, right?



Until you use the third FP+ (or it expires), you are "locked" in the system and unable to get FP+ anywhere. Once the third is done, it unlocks you in all the systems and you can get a FP+ in any park at the kiosks there.


----------



## traveljunkie

thank you!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Itinkso said:


> Are you attempting to book FPs or her? She does not need FPs because she is too young to need a ticket.
> 
> When you get to the page where you select the guests who need FP, there's no reason to select her.
> 
> MDE was down and glitchy most of yesterday. You can just disregard info showing for your DD because she doesn't need any AFPs.





ghtx said:


> She does not need a ticket and does not need FPs.
> 
> In my MDE, my 2-year-old daughter doesn't even show up when I try to make FPs.
> 
> Is she turning 3 before the trip?  If MDE has her birthday and the date of the trip it would know that and know that she needs FP.
> 
> If not, must be a glitch.  Wait and try again later, and then call if it's still a problem.



on the website.. And she not listed when I make FP.. But when I'm on the app it keeps asking  her ticket.. 

Don't get it. Must be a glitch.


----------



## Itinkso

Lorilais_mommie said:


> on the website.. And she not listed when I make FP.. But when I'm on the app it keeps asking  her ticket..
> 
> Don't get it. Must be a glitch.


Definitely a glitch. Just disregard, you don't need to call as she'll be able to enter the parks without any problems at all.


----------



## wdhinn89

Opinions please:  I can start making my fastpass selections on March 17th.  Our first vacation day is May 16th and we plan on going to HS for SWW.  We will be arriving at the park around 1:00.  The schedule for the SW shows will not be out by March 17th, Is it easier for me to randomly pick fastpasses for the 16th and go pack and change them when the schedule comes out or should I just not book anything for that day and book them when the SW schedule comes out?


----------



## doconeill

wdhinn89 said:


> Opinions please:  I can start making my fastpass selections on March 17th.  Our first vacation day is May 16th and we plan on going to HS for SWW.  We will be arriving at the park around 1:00.  The schedule for the SW shows will not be out by March 17th, Is it easier for me to randomly pick fastpasses for the 16th and go pack and change them when the schedule comes out or should I just not book anything for that day and book them when the SW schedule comes out?



If you want to do attractions that aren't SWW-related, get them as soon as you can. You can always change them.


I'm not sure what they may be using Fastpass+ for that is SWW-specific, and how it will be presented. I think I heard they will do something for the presentations.


----------



## Itinkso

wdhinn89 said:


> Opinions please:  I can start making my fastpass selections on March 17th.  Our first vacation day is May 16th and we plan on going to HS for SWW.  We will be arriving at the park around 1:00.  The schedule for the SW shows will not be out by March 17th, Is it easier for me to randomly pick fastpasses for the 16th and go pack and change them when the schedule comes out or should I just not book anything for that day and book them when the SW schedule comes out?


The FPs for the Celebrity shows will be Tier 1. So, I believe most last year booked a Tier 1 to be changed to a SWW show.

You should ask on the SWW Tips thread because @yulilin3 attended a number of shows last year.
http://www.disboards.com/threads/of...nd-tricks-2015.3324422/page-128#post-53145872


----------



## RollTide1017

I have to give major props to this site and the folks in this thread, especially mesaboy for all the great info in the first few posts.  Thanks to all the knowledge I gained from this thread I was able to get all the FPs we wanted last night at 11, including 3 A&E FPs!  So, thank you!

I did scare myself though.  I was checking the dibb website all day and knew that the only day with A&E FPs left was our last day (for a party of 4 at least).  We needed at the very least 3 but 4 would be ideal, enough for my wife, 2 daughters and grandma.  When I checked right at 11pm, when our FP+ window opened, the only time available for a party of 4 was 10:30-11:30pm.  That is really late, like probably to late for my 5 year old.  So, I didn't book it and backed out to try again.  That was a mistake because then there was nothing left for a party of 4.  Was finally able to secure A&E FPs by splitting them into 2 groups of 2, but the time were still really late, 10-11pm.  Then, remembering tips from this thread, I checked the app on my phone and was able to split them up even more, getting 3 single FPs that all had a 10 minute window where they overlapped at 3-3:10pm (times were 2:10-3:10, 2:30-3:30 and 3-4).  Unfortunately that leaves grandma out and having to go to the Speedway with us guys, but those times work much better for us and my daughters will get to meet Elsa and Anna!

What a day yesterday; all the morning drama over BoG reservations and the system crashing.  The Disappointment in not get those reservations but, then the joy when finally getting them around 2pm.  Scaring myself thinking I let A&E slip through my fingers knowing my wife would kill me, then happy that I finally worked it out with an afternoon time.


----------



## hpriamson

Something odd I noticed today, that I can't find addressed in mesaboy's first few posts.

I had a 1 night reservation in April, and 5 day tickets linked in my MDE account.  Exactly 60 days out, the 2 days of my reservation opened up for FP+, as expected, then I hit the rolling 60 day opening for each subsequent day, all as I expected.  But today, the 6th day  after the first night of the reservation opened up, which I was not expecting.  I thought since I had 5 day tickets, I'd only be able to make FP+ reservations for 5 consecutive days.  It won't let me make FP+ reservations for 6 days total, but it is letting me skip a day, and make FP+ reservations 6 days out from the initial reservation.  Is this expected behavior?


----------



## Cluelyss

hpriamson said:


> Something odd I noticed today, that I can't find addressed in mesaboy's first few posts.
> 
> I had a 1 night reservation in April, and 5 day tickets linked in my MDE account.  Exactly 60 days out, the 2 days of my reservation opened up for FP+, as expected, then I hit the rolling 60 day opening for each subsequent day, all as I expected.  But today, the 6th day  after the first night of the reservation opened up, which I was not expecting.  I thought since I had 5 day tickets, I'd only be able to make FP+ reservations for 5 consecutive days.  It won't let me make FP+ reservations for 6 days total, but it is letting me skip a day, and make FP+ reservations 6 days out from the initial reservation.  Is this expected behavior?


Your FP days do not need to be sequential. Plenty of people schedule trips for more days than they have park tickets (scheduling a "down day" mid-trip, for example). So you can select FPs for any of the days that your reservation covers. Your situation is a little unique in that your number of park tickets is actually greater than the number of days on your reservation, but the logic remains the same.


----------



## doconeill

Cluelyss said:


> Your FP days do not need to be sequential. Plenty of people schedule trips for more days than they have park tickets (scheduling a "down day" mid-trip, for example). So you can select FPs for any of the days that your reservation covers. Your situation is a little unique in that your number of park tickets is actually greater than the number of days on your reservation, but the logic remains the same.



And to add...the 60-day window remains in effect going forward until you reach your check-in day, when it closes back down to 30 days.


----------



## sweetnjmom

My first FP+ date is 4/3 (staying off site, have park hoppers) and I'm of the mindset to "go with the flow" on this trip, but I'm still going to try to get the few I want.  My question is re: timing.  On our first day, we'll be at MK from park opening until the 3 pm parade (then rest at resort, dinner offsite and Pirates and Pals cruise).  We also have an 11:25 BOG lunch ADR.  What times of day should I do the FP+?

Obviously 11-12 will have the overlap... so I was thinking picking 10-11 AM, 12-1 PM and 1-2 PM for the 3 FP+ choices  -- going to TRY for 7D Mine Train, but doubt it and it's my park opening goal, Meet Ariel and the Little Mermaid ride (not sure if a FP+ is needed here). I want to keep my first two FP+ choices in Fantasyland so we're not running all over the place. If I can't get 7DMT, I'll probably do the Cinderella meet. My son still wants to meet everyone and he was afraid of the Peter Pan ride his last trip, so I'm not sure if I will bother with it.

Our 2nd MK day we want to do a go with the flow, see what we see, not rush around day... but we want to TRY to get the MSEP (if possible at 30 days) and we'll eat QS that day for dinner. So I was thinking FP+ times of 4-5 PM, 6-7 PM and whatever time I need for MSEP (8-9?).


----------



## RollTide1017

So what is the better use of a FP+, Cinderella/Rapunzel or Tinker Bell?  I booked C/R on one of our MK days but now my daughters are saying they'd rather meet Tinker Bell. I'm sure when we get there they are going to want to do both so, which one would you pick for FP+?  We are going 4-27 to 5-1; EasyWDW has this day listed as a 4 and MK is his most recommended park, if that would make a difference in your choice.


----------



## disneybliss2

RollTide1017 said:


> So what is the better use of a FP+, Cinderella/Rapunzel or Tinker Bell?  I booked C/R on one of our MK days but now my daughters are saying they'd rather meet Tinker Bell. I'm sure when we get there they are going to want to do both so, which one would you pick for FP+?  We are going 4-27 to 5-1; EasyWDW has this day listed as a 4 and MK is his most recommended park, if that would make a difference in your choice.



When we were there this summer, the line for Cinderella and Rapunzel were much longer than the one to see Tinker Bell. We used a fast pass for both, but could have easily gotten away without having one for Tinker Bell. I wouldn't have waited in the lengthy line for the princesses without a fast pass though. If you time it right, I think you'll be able to meet Tinker Bell without having to use a fast pass for her.


----------



## Cluelyss

RollTide1017 said:


> So what is the better use of a FP+, Cinderella/Rapunzel or Tinker Bell?  I booked C/R on one of our MK days but now my daughters are saying they'd rather meet Tinker Bell. I'm sure when we get there they are going to want to do both so, which one would you pick for FP+?  We are going 4-27 to 5-1; EasyWDW has this day listed as a 4 and MK is his most recommended park, if that would make a difference in your choice.


When will you be there? I would agree with pp UNLESS they add Fawn to Tink's M&G (which is being rumored with the release of the new movie). If Fawn is there, the opportunity to meet a second fairy will increase the wait considerably.


----------



## RollTide1017

The last week of April is when we will be there.  I'll have to keep an eye on it to see if they add a character.


----------



## GatorMama

Does #11 under General mean that if a MNSSHP ticket was linked and a 4 day MYW ticket, you could schedule FPs for five days? 

If I have a 4 day ticket linked but can't buy the MNSSHP ticket until I'm in Orlando, could I schedule FPs during the three hour grace period and then after the party, add FPs for one of my other park days later in the week? 

We are thinking MNSSHP on a Sunday. Then regular park days Tues-Fri.


----------



## Cluelyss

GatorMama said:


> Does #11 under General mean that if a MNSSHP ticket was linked and a 4 day MYW ticket, you could schedule FPs for five days?
> 
> If I have a 4 day ticket linked but can't buy the MNSSHP ticket until I'm in Orlando, could I schedule FPs during the three hour grace period and then after the party, add FPs for one of my other park days later in the week?
> 
> We are thinking MNSSHP on a Sunday. Then regular park days Tues-Fri.


Yes, as long as your reservation spans more than 4 days. And yes to your second question as well. Many of the parties do sell out, though, so you may not want to wait until you arrive to purchase tickets.


----------



## hiroMYhero

GatorMama said:


> Does #11 under General mean that if a MNSSHP ticket was linked and a 4 day MYW ticket, you could schedule FPs for five days?


Yes.



GatorMama said:


> If I have a 4 day ticket linked but can't buy the MNSSHP ticket until I'm in Orlando, could I schedule FPs during the three hour grace period and then after the party, add FPs for one of my other park days later in the week?


Link your MNSSHP ticket as soon as you purchase it and then you can immediately book FPS for day #5 whenever that may be.


----------



## sweetnjmom

I didn't realize Tink has a FP+! I definitely need to revisit some plans!


----------



## siskaren

sweetnjmom said:


> I didn't realize Tink has a FP+! I definitely need to revisit some plans!



All the attractions that have FP are listed in post #2 of this thread.


----------



## GatorMama

Thanks so much for the help! If ticketing options are the same as they've been in the past, we will have to purchase when we get there, but we go in Sept so it's less likely to sell out. And YES, we will be onsite for seven nights.  Thanks!!! Yay!


----------



## Takket

I don't get point #3....

*"For onsite guests, the 60-day prebooking window will not activate until the 60-day mark. Before this point, the booking window will be only 30 days for those with room-only plus active tickets. At midnight (or 1:00a on certain nights) of the 60-day mark, the 30-day window will automatically expand to 60 (or more) days. Additionally, guests with resort/ticket packages commonly report that all members on the account with tickets don't appear on the MDX account until the 60-day mark"
*
If the 60 day window opens on the 60th day before you arrive, how can there already be a 30 day window? 30 is less than 60... in other words there can't be a 30 day window "before this point" when "this point" is 60 days ahead of time...


----------



## mesaboy2

Takket said:


> I don't get point #3....
> 
> *"For onsite guests, the 60-day prebooking window will not activate until the 60-day mark. Before this point, the booking window will be only 30 days for those with room-only plus active tickets. At midnight (or 1:00a on certain nights) of the 60-day mark, the 30-day window will automatically expand to 60 (or more) days. Additionally, guests with resort/ticket packages commonly report that all members on the account with tickets don't appear on the MDX account until the 60-day mark"
> *
> If the 60 day window opens on the 60th day before you arrive, how can there already be a 30 day window? 30 is less than 60... in other words there can't be a 30 day window "before this point" when "this point" is 60 days ahead of time...



If you have tickets linked in your account and an onsite resort reservation that is over 60 days away, you will only be able to see FPs for the next 30 days from now.  That will change at the 60-day countdown mark (to the onsite check-in date) to 60 days and include all days of your resort stay.  This 30-day window has caused many, many posters looking ahead and expecting a 60-day window to freak out.

I know it's weird and confusing, but I can't think of a better way to phrase it in the FAQ.


----------



## Itinkso

Takket said:


> I don't get point #3....
> 
> *"For onsite guests, the 60-day prebooking window will not activate until the 60-day mark. Before this point, the booking window will be only 30 days for those with room-only plus active tickets. At midnight (or 1:00a on certain nights) of the 60-day mark, the 30-day window will automatically expand to 60 (or more) days. Additionally, guests with resort/ticket packages commonly report that all members on the account with tickets don't appear on the MDX account until the 60-day mark"
> *
> If the 60 day window opens on the 60th day before you arrive, how can there already be a 30 day window? 30 is less than 60... in other words there can't be a 30 day window "before this point" when "this point" is 60 days ahead of time...


This is how I answered another poster who asked the same question:


Itinkso said:


> It just means that every MDE account with ACTIVE tickets has a 30-day booking window open. On exactly 60 days before your resort check-in, you will be able to book FPs for your complete trip.
> 
> All you really need to know is:
> Onsite Reservation plus Active Tickets allows you to book your FastPasses for your trip 60 days before you check-in.


----------



## eastendlights

Itinkso said:


> ~ don't worry about names, as long as the FPs are accessed with the tickets at the FP lines you will be fine.
> 
> ~ yes, an extra set using the tickets linked to the fake people. Park entry using the tickets is not a requirement for using the FPs.


We arrived at the parks today. I used the tickets for FPs tonight and when i tried to make new ones for tomorrow the system is telling me the FP limit for the fake people is reached. This is after one day. Any ideas? I tried at the MK, when we got back to our room after 12:00(park close) and after 1:00- it made no difference. To clarify-we used our MB's to enter and for our "real" set of FP's and then used the second set with the tickets. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## mesaboy2

OP updated to remove BOG FP and reflect new Wishes location.


----------



## Takket

mesaboy2 said:


> If you have tickets linked in your account and an onsite resort reservation that is over 60 days away, you will only be able to see FPs for the next 30 days from now.  That will change at the 60-day countdown mark (to the onsite check-in date) to 60 days and include all days of your resort stay.  This 30-day window has caused many, many posters looking ahead and expecting a 60-day window to freak out.
> 
> I know it's weird and confusing, but I can't think of a better way to phrase it in the FAQ.



I understand now! Thanks


----------



## Itinkso

eastendlights said:


> We arrived at the parks today. I used the tickets for FPs tonight and when i tried to make new ones for tomorrow the system is telling me the FP limit for the fake people is reached. This is after one day. Any ideas? I tried at the MK, when we got back to our room after 12:00(park close) and after 1:00- it made no difference. To clarify-we used our MB's to enter and for our "real" set of FP's and then used the second set with the tickets. Any help is greatly appreciated!


On another thread, a poster stated he could not manipulate SDFPs in his MDE account, but could at a kiosk. If you tapped the actual tickets at a kiosk, it would allow you to book Fastpasses. I'm not sure why MDE is not allowing you to book.


----------



## nkereina

Haven't followed FP+ updates much since our trip in November. A couple questions on the situation currently:

1. Are parade and fireworks viewing FP+ being released at the 60 day mark now? I know for a while they came out late.
2. When I was planning for November, there was a time in October when they released a plethora of new times for A&E and 7DMT. Are they still releasing more as you get closer to your dates?
3. Any cons to linking your MNSSHP/MVMCP tix to your MB? I thought I recalled people advising not to do that last year. We'll buy our MNSSHP tix online after they go on sale, and just wondering what the best way to go about it is.

Thanks!


----------



## Itinkso

nkereina said:


> Haven't followed FP+ updates much since our trip in November. A couple questions on the situation currently:
> 
> 1. Are parade and fireworks viewing FP+ being released at the 60 day mark now? I know for a while they came out late.
> 2. When I was planning for November, there was a time in October when they released a plethora of new times for A&E and 7DMT. Are they still releasing more as you get closer to your dates?
> 3. Any cons to linking your MNSSHP/MVMCP tix to your MB? I thought I recalled people advising not to do that last year. We'll buy our MNSSHP tix online after they go on sale, and just wondering what the best way to go about it is.
> 
> Thanks!


1. Yes. I was able to book FOF and MSEP the day my 60-day window opened.
2. It hasn't been reported lately. They have become very efficient with the FP numbers, the scheduling, and the flow of guests at PFH.
3. If you are planning to use a regular park ticket for that day and then enter MK at 3:45 or so with your  Party ticket, link your Party ticket to a new/different MDE account and schedule 3 Fastpasses with it. Then use the Party ticket at entrance and FP tapstiles.


----------



## eastendlights

Itinkso said:


> On another thread, a poster stated he could not manipulate SDFPs in his MDE account, but could at a kiosk. If you tapped the actual tickets at a kiosk, it would allow you to book Fastpasses. I'm not sure why MDE is not allowing you to book.




It works the next morning. Something in the system must clear overnight- both mornings since my first attempt after park close have worked.


----------



## Itinkso

eastendlights said:


> It works the next morning. Something in the system must clear overnight- both mornings since my first attempt after park close have worked.


Thanks for confirming! I had been concerned about your 11th day but it appears all is well. Hope you're having a great time!


----------



## sweetnjmom

Since you HAVE to pick 3 FP+ what would you choose at Hollywood Studios for a 5-1/2 year old boy who is NOT into Frozen and won't ride most of the rides there--yet we'll be there for one evening and two mornings for character meals and to see Fantasmic (no package... just going to do standby).  We'll do our best to get 1. TSMM and 2. Star Tours (hoping he won't be too afraid of it) but have no idea what to do for #3.

For our EPCOT day we're going to choose 1. Illuminations (just in case he isn't too tired to stay up), 2. Spaceship Earth and 3. Turtle Talk -- he is afraid of heights so no Soarin'.

At AK we'll likely choose: 1. Safari, 2. Lion King, 3. Nemo -- considered Kali River Rapids but not sure he'd go on it.

For MK we're going to try for the following (staying off site so I realize I may have to revise this):
Day 1: 1. Meet Ariel (my son's request), 2. Under the Sea Little Mermaid ride, 3. Festival of Fantasy parade
Day 2: 1. 7DMT (I realize this may be impossible), 2. Meet Tinkerbell (another request), 3. MSEP
Day 3: 1. Buzz Lightyear, 2. Tomorrowland Speedway, 3. Haunted Mansion


----------



## mesaboy2

sweetnjmom said:


> Since you HAVE to pick 3 FP+ what would you choose at Hollywood Studios for *a 5-1/2 year old boy who is NOT into Frozen and won't ride most of the rides there*--yet we'll be there for one evening and two mornings for character meals and to see Fantasmic (no package... just going to do standby).  We'll do our best to get 1. TSMM and 2. Star Tours (hoping he won't be too afraid of it) but *have no idea what to do for #3*.
> 
> For our EPCOT day we're going to choose 1. Illuminations (just in case he isn't too tired to stay up), 2. Spaceship Earth and 3. Turtle Talk -- he is afraid of heights so no Soarin'.
> 
> At AK we'll likely choose: 1. Safari, 2. Lion King, 3. Nemo -- considered Kali River Rapids but not sure he'd go on it.
> 
> For MK we're going to try for the following (staying off site so I realize I may have to revise this):
> Day 1: 1. Meet Ariel (my son's request), 2. Under the Sea Little Mermaid ride, 3. Festival of Fantasy parade
> Day 2: 1. 7DMT (I realize this may be impossible), 2. Meet Tinkerbell (another request), 3. MSEP
> Day 3: 1. Buzz Lightyear, 2. Tomorrowland Speedway, 3. Haunted Mansion


 
I guess Muppets, Indiana Jones, or Lights Motors Action.  All are virtually worthless, but if any of those appeal to him at all....


----------



## sweetnjmom

mesaboy2 said:


> I guess Muppets, Indiana Jones, or Lights Motors Action.  All are virtually worthless, but if any of those appeal to him at all....



He might like the Muppets... he at least knows who they are from my DVD sets.


----------



## mesaboy2

sweetnjmom said:


> He might like the Muppets... he at least knows who they are from my DVD sets.


 
That's probably the most worthwhile FP of the 3 options I mentioned.


----------



## cheladal10

This may have been already asked, but can you set up Fastpasses for one park early on in the planning process, but then modify and change them to a different park if you choose to go to another park instead?


----------



## doconeill

cheladal10 said:


> This may have been already asked, but can you set up Fastpasses for one park early on in the planning process, but then modify and change them to a different park if you choose to go to another park instead?



Absolutely. But you have to change all three to be in the same park.


----------



## MINRK

Jungle Cruise is supposed to open the last full day of our trip and I was hoping to fastpass it. My window opened last night and I booked everything, but Jungle Cruise showed as already booked up on that day and down for repairs on the other days. Do they only release a small amount of fastpass+ for a ride on re-opening day or did it just book up that fast? Is it possible that they will release more fastpass down the road?


----------



## mesaboy2

MINRK said:


> Jungle Cruise is supposed to open the last full day of our trip and I was hoping to fastpass it. My window opened last night and I booked everything, but Jungle Cruise showed as already booked up on that day and down for repairs on the other days. Do they only release a small amount of fastpass+ for a ride on re-opening day or did it just book up that fast? Is it possible that they will release more fastpass down the road?


 
I would love to know the answers to your questions as well.


----------



## amandals2007

[*Additional/Day-Of FP+*


One additional FP+ can be selected per guest, subject to availability, at an in-park kiosk once the 3 prebooked ones are used or expire.  When that FP+ is used, another FP+ can be scheduled and used (and so on).
 
you said that once the 3 prebooked are used or expire. so do i actually have to use all three before i can get a 4th? my thinking is,lets say for example  that at epcot with the tiering that if i booked us a Test Track for 9, mission space for 10 and figment for 11, all early in the morning, we could then go get a soarin FP. are you saying i could use my test trach for 9, go walk around the world until noon and not use the other two fast passes and then go at 12 and try to get one for soaring for later in the day? mind you we go in september so there is a chance a FP could still be availiable at that time. im just trying to understand this because last year when we went i just took our bagic bands to the green mickey head thing and just redeemed them so we could go get another but if we could let it expire that would be even better.


----------



## siskaren

MINRK said:


> Jungle Cruise is supposed to open the last full day of our trip and I was hoping to fastpass it. My window opened last night and I booked everything, but Jungle Cruise showed as already booked up on that day and down for repairs on the other days. Do they only release a small amount of fastpass+ for a ride on re-opening day or did it just book up that fast? Is it possible that they will release more fastpass down the road?



I'm wondering if maybe they don't release FPs for closed rides until they're absolutely positive about the re-open date. I mean, there would be a lot of unhappy people if they got a FP for the day Jungle Cruise was *supposed *to re-open, but due to some unforeseen delay, it didn't.



amandals2007 said:


> [*Additional/Day-Of FP+*
> 
> 
> One additional FP+ can be selected per guest, subject to availability, at an in-park kiosk once the 3 prebooked ones are used or expire.  When that FP+ is used, another FP+ can be scheduled and used (and so on).
> 
> you said that once the 3 prebooked are used or expire. so do i actually have to use all three before i can get a 4th? my thinking is,lets say for example  that at epcot with the tiering that if i booked us a Test Track for 9, mission space for 10 and figment for 11, all early in the morning, we could then go get a soarin FP. are you saying i could use my test trach for 9, go walk around the world until noon and not use the other two fast passes and then go at 12 and try to get one for soaring for later in the day? mind you we go in september so there is a chance a FP could still be availiable at that time. im just trying to understand this because last year when we went i just took our bagic bands to the green mickey head thing and just redeemed them so we could go get another but if we could let it expire that would be even better.



You have to use them or wait for them to expire.


----------



## Cluelyss

amandals2007 said:


> [*Additional/Day-Of FP+*
> 
> 
> One additional FP+ can be selected per guest, subject to availability, at an in-park kiosk once the 3 prebooked ones are used or expire.  When that FP+ is used, another FP+ can be scheduled and used (and so on).
> 
> you said that once the 3 prebooked are used or expire. so do i actually have to use all three before i can get a 4th? my thinking is,lets say for example  that at epcot with the tiering that if i booked us a Test Track for 9, mission space for 10 and figment for 11, all early in the morning, we could then go get a soarin FP. are you saying i could use my test trach for 9, go walk around the world until noon and not use the other two fast passes and then go at 12 and try to get one for soaring for later in the day? mind you we go in september so there is a chance a FP could still be availiable at that time. im just trying to understand this because last year when we went i just took our bagic bands to the green mickey head thing and just redeemed them so we could go get another but if we could let it expire that would be even better.


Yes,your thinking is correct, subject to the availability of Soarin' after 12 pm. Possible, but not probable. Once your existing FPs are used OR expired, you can schedule a 4th, which is not subject to any tiering regulations.


----------



## tink9702

sweetnjmom said:


> Since you HAVE to pick 3 FP+ what would you choose at Hollywood Studios for a 5-1/2 year old boy who is NOT into Frozen and won't ride most of the rides there--yet we'll be there for one evening and two mornings for character meals and to see Fantasmic (no package... just going to do standby).  We'll do our best to get 1. TSMM and 2. Star Tours (hoping he won't be too afraid of it) but have no idea what to do for #3.
> 
> For our EPCOT day we're going to choose 1. Illuminations (just in case he isn't too tired to stay up), 2. Spaceship Earth and 3. Turtle Talk -- he is afraid of heights so no Soarin'.
> 
> At AK we'll likely choose: 1. Safari, 2. Lion King, 3. Nemo -- considered Kali River Rapids but not sure he'd go on it.
> 
> For MK we're going to try for the following (staying off site so I realize I may have to revise this):
> Day 1: 1. Meet Ariel (my son's request), 2. Under the Sea Little Mermaid ride, 3. Festival of Fantasy parade
> Day 2: 1. 7DMT (I realize this may be impossible), 2. Meet Tinkerbell (another request), 3. MSEP
> Day 3: 1. Buzz Lightyear, 2. Tomorrowland Speedway, 3. Haunted Mansion



I'd go with a FP+ for Muppets at HS but definitely go see the Lights Motor Action show, he'll love it!


----------



## mi*vida*loca

How hard do you guys think Wishes will be now? We are going in August and I would like it for arrival night. If not I'll try for another day.


----------



## Cluelyss

mi*vida*loca said:


> How hard do you guys think Wishes will be now? We are going in August and I would like it for arrival night. If not I'll try for another day.


It's still pretty hard to get. Keep an eye on this website as you get closer to your FP date:
http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=835236


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Cluelyss said:


> It's still pretty hard to get. Keep an eye on this website as you get closer to your FP date:
> http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=835236


 
Great site! Thanks!


----------



## canadiandisneynut

@mesaboy2 I have used my old bands to book kiosk FPs in park. On my next trip, I will have an extra night and also have one set of hard tickets outside of the package. Would I be best to tie the one night and hard tickets to my old bands or would that only still entitle me to one days worth of FP+s.
If I did not have a hotel stay, and tied the hard tickets to my old bands, could I then book 7 days worth of FP+s on that account? Or would it max me at one.
Thanks!


----------



## siskaren

canadiandisneynut said:


> @mesaboy2 I have used my old bands to book kiosk FPs in park. On my next trip, I will have an extra night and also have one set of hard tickets outside of the package. Would I be best to tie the one night and hard tickets to my old bands or would that only still entitle me to one days worth of FP+s.
> If I did not have a hotel stay, and tied the hard tickets to my old bands, could I then book 7 days worth of FP+s on that account? Or would it max me at one.
> Thanks!



Nothing is "on" your Magic Bands, they're just a link to access the information on your MDE account. So what you have then is 2 tickets on your MDE account that can be accessed by any Magic Bands that you happen to have. Normally, you can book FP+ for the number of days you have tickets for, but I'm not sure how it works if your stay is for fewer days than you have tickets for.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

If a park closes at 9 pm what's the last slot for FP+?

I think I read that you can't book a FP past 845 (so no 8-9 slot) at Epcot?

Is this true?


----------



## wdhinn89

amandals2007 said:


> [*Additional/Day-Of FP+*
> 
> 
> One additional FP+ can be selected per guest, subject to availability, at an in-park kiosk once the 3 prebooked ones are used or expire.  When that FP+ is used, another FP+ can be scheduled and used (and so on).
> 
> you said that once the 3 prebooked are used or expire. so do i actually have to use all three before i can get a 4th? my thinking is,lets say for example  that at epcot with the tiering that if i booked us a Test Track for 9, mission space for 10 and figment for 11, all early in the morning, we could then go get a soarin FP. are you saying i could use my test trach for 9, go walk around the world until noon and not use the other two fast passes and then go at 12 and try to get one for soaring for later in the day? mind you we go in september so there is a chance a FP could still be availiable at that time. im just trying to understand this because last year when we went i just took our bagic bands to the green mickey head thing and just redeemed them so we could go get another but if we could let it expire that would be even better.


Personally I would go to Soarin first and ride stand by and get a FP  for TT at 10, mission space 11 and figment 12.  Soarin FP may be gone otherwise and the SB line will get longer the later in the day it gets


----------



## dmband

eastendlights said:


> It works the next morning. Something in the system must clear overnight- both mornings since my first attempt after park close have worked.


Please clearify for me, you booked fp at the park day one and couldn't change them on mde, correct?
But then everyday after you were able to book/change on mde?


----------



## Cluelyss

I'm pretty sure the last FP slot for a 9 pm closing would be 8-9 since you can get into the standby line until 9.


----------



## Itinkso

dmband said:


> Please clearify for me, you booked fp at the park day one and couldn't change them on mde, correct?
> But then everyday after you were able to book/change on mde?


No, eastendlights had a set of one day tickets listed in her MDE in addition to her package. Disney IT told her she couldn't have 11 days of FPs so she linked them to her MDE to new people and booked FPs with them.

Eastendlights was able to book first thing in the morning for her one set of tickets. She wasn't using SDFPs as she had tickets in her MDE separate from her package entitlements.


----------



## Vaninou

Cluelyss said:


> It's still pretty hard to get. Keep an eye on this website as you get closer to your FP date:
> http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=835236



Great site, thanks for the llink


----------



## tjknitz

Great site - thanks for posting all this wonderful knowledge!  Right now I'm trying to figure out my dining plans, but after March 23rd I'm going to switch into FP+ mode......This is a completely new system for me and I have no idea what attractions I should FP and for what times.....so confusing....


----------



## mesaboy2

tjknitz said:


> Great site - thanks for posting all this wonderful knowledge!  Right now I'm trying to figure out my dining plans, but after March 23rd I'm going to switch into FP+ mode......This is a completely new system for me and *I have no idea what attractions I should FP* and for what times.....so confusing....


 
I made the suggested priority list with you in mind.


----------



## ekatiel

Could we get this thread stickied ?  I refer people here on a pretty regular basis and sometimes I have to dig or use the search function to find this thread.  I would love to have it stickied, as I think it provides super useful information to anyone planning a trip.  Thanks for all your hard work on this thread, Mesaboy2!


----------



## mdgineok

I just want to thank mesaboy2 and all the contributors to this thread.  I just finished making my FP+ selections and had I not read through this entire thread I probably would not have gotten everything I wanted.   Thanks again and good night!


----------



## lmcarr49

I can't believe I got A&E! And everything else I wanted!! Thanks Mesaboy. Now I can get some sleep.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Thinking if I should get one for Wishes...


----------



## JSadlak

My family is going March 27-April 4.  I'm there for work so the teenagers will be on their own a lot, especially in the mornings.  This will be our first trip with FP+ so I'm trying to get everything planned for them ahead of time so they won't be calling me all day with questions.  We booked all their FP+ selections for the earliest slots each day and they were able to get all of the ones they want.  I've read a bunch of boards and posts but I just want to confirm that I have my info correct.  
1. They will need to use all 3 of their FP+ before they can book anymore.
2. Starting with FP #4 they can only book 1 at a time either on their phone app (preferred) or at a kiosk
3. They can get a FP for the same ride multiple times in one day after the first 3 (I think) - since I will be joining them in the evening I want to make sure we can all get passes around the same time together later.
4. I noticed when booking the original 3 that the time frames can't overlap.  But what I'm not sure about is the additional FP - so lets say FP #4 gives them a window of 1pm-2pm. If they get off the ride at 1:15pm can they book FP #5 on their phone for as early as 1:30-2:30? If so they will be able to hit a lot more and faster after the initial 3 FP. 

Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

JSadlak said:


> My family is going March 27-April 4.  I'm there for work so the teenagers will be on their own a lot, especially in the mornings.  This will be our first trip with FP+ so I'm trying to get everything planned for them ahead of time so they won't be calling me all day with questions.  We booked all their FP+ selections for the earliest slots each day and they were able to get all of the ones they want.  I've read a bunch of boards and posts but I just want to confirm that I have my info correct.
> 1. They will need to use all 3 of their FP+ before they can book anymore.
> 2. Starting with FP #4 they can only book 1 at a time either on their phone app (preferred) or at a kiosk
> 3. They can get a FP for the same ride multiple times in one day after the first 3 (I think) - since I will be joining them in the evening I want to make sure we can all get passes around the same time together later.
> 4. I noticed when booking the original 3 that the time frames can't overlap.  But what I'm not sure about is the additional FP - so lets say FP #4 gives them a window of 1pm-2pm. If they get off the ride at 1:15pm can they book FP #5 on their phone for as early as 1:30-2:30? If so they will be able to hit a lot more and faster after the initial 3 FP.
> 
> Thanks!


 
1.  Use all 3 or let them expire.

2.  You cannot use the app to book additional FPs.  Once selected at a kiosk, they can be modified using the app.

3.  Yes, subject to availability.

4.  Overlapping is not an issue after the first 3, since you cannot have more than one at a time.  You may have an overly optimistic view of how fast you can get additional FP, at least for the more desirable selections.


----------



## IrishNYC

Can I change a FP+ time once I've started my day? Like let's say I have Buzz at 11, Haunted Mansion at 12, and Splash at 1. I ride Buzz at 11. Can I then go into MDE and see if there's a slot available earlier than 12 for HM and change to that, and then attempt to move Splash up earlier as well?


----------



## mesaboy2

IrishNYC said:


> Can I change a FP+ time once I've started my day? Like let's say I have Buzz at 11, Haunted Mansion at 12, and Splash at 1. I ride Buzz at 11. Can I then go into MDE and see if there's a slot available earlier than 12 for HM and change to that, and then attempt to move Splash up earlier as well?


 
Yep, subject to availability of course.


----------



## JSadlak

Thanks Mesa, I have 2 teenage girls they booked all the hard to get rides in the mornings and want to do the less popular ones after that so they will pretty much take anything that is available just so they can keep bouncing around from one thing to another instead of waiting in line.  They aren't picky


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

If we have a room only reservation, but no tickets linked to MDE yet (likely not happening until we get there), will we still be able to make FP+ reservations at T minus 60 days from check-in?

Heard about this thread for some time, but been cruising for several years.  Goal now is Wine and Dine 1/2 in November, which will be our first extended WDW stay in about 5 years.  Really knew how to get the most out of the old system; really appreciating threads like this for the new, as I've been ignoring all the discussions over the past few years.


----------



## mesaboy2

PaDisneyCouple said:


> If we have a room only reservation, but *no tickets linked to MDE* yet (likely not happening until we get there), will we still be able to make FP+ reservations at T minus 60 days from check-in?
> 
> Heard about this thread for some time, but been cruising for several years.  Goal now is Wine and Dine 1/2 in November, which will be our first extended WDW stay in about 5 years.  Really knew how to get the most out of the old system; really appreciating threads like this for the new, as I've been ignoring all the discussions over the past few years.


 
You must have valid ticket media connected to your MDE account to make FP selections in advance.


----------



## DatFan

Feb 2016 trip (already have room reservation) booked under same MDE account used for previous Dec '13 trip.  In December trip all was linked...tickets, MB's, dining.  Will customize and order new MB's for Feb trip with all linked to new MB's and use them to pre-book our 3 FP+.  Can I use the older set of MB's to book an additional 3 SDFP from the kiosks?  Forgive me if this question has been answered before..  Thank You!


----------



## doconeill

DatFan said:


> Feb 2016 trip (already have room reservation) booked under same MDE account used for previous Dec '13 trip.  In December trip all was linked...tickets, MB's, dining.  Will customize and order new MB's for Feb trip with all linked to new MB's and use them to pre-book our 3 FP+.  Can I use the older set of MB's to book an additional 3 SDFP from the kiosks?  Forgive me if this question has been answered before..  Thank You!



My understanding is that you have to have other MBs linked to completely separate MDX accounts to have them be able to get additional FP+. MBs on the existing account work interchangeably with the new ones as if they were the same device.


----------



## Funwith4kids

Offsite guests.....will there be any fast passes left for the headliners at the 30 day mark? What has been the experience from folks who stayed offsite?

If we stay on site for only first night, can we reserve fastpasses for the week at 60 day mark even though on site less than the trip?

TIA


----------



## mesaboy2

Funwith4kids said:


> 1.  Offsite guests.....*will there be any fast passes left for the headliners at the 30 day mark*? What has been the experience from folks who stayed offsite?
> 
> 2.  If we stay on site for only first night, can we reserve fastpasses for the week at 60 day mark even though on site less than the trip?
> 
> TIA



1.  Yes (addressed in Post #2 under Availability).

2.  Others here know more about this.


----------



## RamKat77

Piggie-backing off the last question:,My understanding is that off-site guests have to book EACH DAYs FPes one day at a time. Correct? (If so, I'm gonna be up very late for about a week. Comes with the territory, I suppose.)

Never mind, your post had the answer...again! Thanks...again!


----------



## mesaboy2

RamKat77 said:


> Piggie-backing off the last question:,My understanding is that off-site guests have to book EACH DAYs FPes one day at a time. Correct? (If so, I'm gonna be up very late for about a week. Comes with the territory, I suppose.)



Yep.  (Sorry.)


----------



## supermom2015

to book a 4th SDFP - so, I understand you have to do this at a kiosk, but can change it through the app.  Can you book one at a kiosk as you are leaving one park, and the adjust it through the app to another park?  Or do they have to be at the same park to switch SDFP's ?  

thanks !


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Do you gust recommend to use one on wishes and if I'm understanding correctly so you have to use all three of your fast passes to gain and additional one?  For instance if I do get wishes will I have to sacrifice the fourth as I won't be able to use it until the time of the show?

Also do you guys thjnk the FP viewing area is worth it?


----------



## mesaboy2

supermom2015 said:


> to book a 4th SDFP - so, I understand you have to do this at a kiosk, but can change it through the app.  Can you book one at a kiosk as you are leaving one park, and the adjust it through the app to another park?  Or do they have to be at the same park to switch SDFP's ?
> 
> thanks !



Sorry, I don't know.



CampbellzSoup said:


> 1.  Do you gust recommend to use one on wishes and if I'm understanding correctly so
> 
> 2.  you have to use all three of your fast passes to gain and additional one?
> 
> 3.  For instance if I do get wishes will I have to sacrifice the fourth as I won't be able to use it until the time of the show?
> 
> 4.  Also do you guys thjnk the FP viewing area is worth it?



1.  Personal call.  Pros and cons discussed in the first posts.

2.  Yes.

3.  Pretty much.

4.  It's pretty good now for sure.  Don't know if I consider it "worth it" or not, depends on the situation.


----------



## dmband

supermom2015 said:


> to book a 4th SDFP - so, I understand you have to do this at a kiosk, but can change it through the app.  Can you book one at a kiosk as you are leaving one park, and the adjust it through the app to another park?  Or do they have to be at the same park to switch SDFP's ?
> 
> thanks !


No you can't do that
You must be at the park in order to book it and if you hop you have to rebook there


----------



## RamKat77

mesaboy2 said:


> Once an additional FP+ has been added at a kiosk, the MDX system can be used to modify the FP+



I don't guess I understand how the kiosks work. Are the options at the kiosks different from the ones on the app? I know that they HAVE to be booked at the kiosks, but I'm wondering why it wouldn't give you the choices that you have if you modified them in the app.


----------



## mesaboy2

RamKat77 said:


> I don't guess I understand how the kiosks work. Are the options at the kiosks different from the ones on the app? I know that they HAVE to be booked at the kiosks, but I'm wondering why it wouldn't give you the choices that you have if you modified them in the app.



For whatever reason, the app does not have the ability to book additional FPs after the first 3.  The "why" is unknown and has been a subject of debate in other threads.


----------



## MikeandReneePlus5

what is the latest booking window?  So if DHS closes at 8:30...is it a 7:30 to 8:30 window that would be the latest?  or is it 8:25?


----------



## Cluelyss

MikeandReneePlus5 said:


> what is the latest booking window?  So if DHS closes at 8:30...is it a 7:30 to 8:30 window that would be the latest?  or is it 8:25?


99% sure the booking windows run through park closing as you can still get into the standby line until the moment the park closes. Perhaps someone with a current open FP booking window can confirm, but that's what I remember from my scheduling a few months ago.

The only situation where I remember seeing a window that was earlier than park closing was on a MNSSHP night, which makes sense since they'd want to clear the queue of non-party guests prior to 7 pm, if possible.


----------



## MikeandReneePlus5

Cluelyss said:


> 99% sure the booking windows run through park closing as you can still get into the standby line until the moment the park closes. Perhaps someone with a current open FP booking window can confirm, but that's what I remember from my scheduling a few months ago.
> 
> The only situation where I remember seeing a window that was earlier than park closing was on a MNSSHP night, which makes sense since they'd want to clear the queue of non-party guests prior to 7 pm, if possible.



would be great if someone knew for sure.  I can't find that info anywhere

Am also wondering something else - if I want to at least try for a 4th FP+ in epcot, can I book an early morning Captain EO or something just to get the clock ticking?  so say..

Capt EO 9-10
Soarin 10-11
Spaceship Earth 11-12

Assume I get to the park at 10:30 and go ride Soarin and SE and am done by 11:30.  Can I then immediately try for a 4th at Test Track?


----------



## hiroMYhero

MikeandReneePlus5 said:


> Assume I get to the park at 10:30 and go ride Soarin and SE and am done by 11:30. Can I then immediately try for a 4th at Test Track?


Yes, you can try for a 4th FP as soon as you exit SE.


----------



## MikeandReneePlus5

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes, you can try for a 4th FP as soon as you exit SE.



I guess that was kind of a dumb question by me as I could just try for a 3rd FP at that time anyway.


----------



## hiroMYhero

MikeandReneePlus5 said:


> I guess that was kind of a dumb question by me as I could just try for a 3rd FP at that time anyway.


But with a 4th FP, you can try for another Tier 1 attraction. That's not possible with a 3rd FP.


----------



## sweetnjmom

I wanted to confirm something, if someone is willing to help me out.

I'm staying offsite and my 30 day mark to book FP+ is Friday April 3rd.  The Magic Kingdom closes at 1 AM that morning (Thursday night) so that means I cannot book FP+ until 1 hour after that and NOT at midnight, right?

Also, for the days I want to make FP+ at other parks, do I still go by when MK closes or when those parks close (ie. midnight). MK is closing at 1 AM every day that first week of April.  So if it's based on MK, I'm not staying up until 2 AM to book FP+ and will take my chances when I wake up--usually 6 AM due to a 5-year-old who is an early riser.


----------



## hiroMYhero

sweetnjmom said:


> I'm staying offsite and my 30 day mark to book FP+ is Friday April 3rd. The Magic Kingdom closes at 1 AM that morning (Thursday night) so that means I cannot book FP+ until 1 hour after that and NOT at midnight, right?


Correct, 1:00am Friday, April 3rd.

Most people report it takes approximately 15 minutes to book for a complete week. It took me less than two minutes to book for one day of FPs.


----------



## Cluelyss

hiroMYhero said:


> Correct, 1:00am Friday, April 3rd.
> 
> Most people report it takes approximately 15 minutes to book for a complete week. It took me less than two minutes to book for one day of FPs.


And if MK closes at midnight all week, that's 1 am for every day you're booking


----------



## goofy4wdw2

Our on-site trip starts on May 14. I believe we can start making FP+ reservations this Sunday...can I start doing this at 12:00am or 1:00? Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

sweetnjmom said:


> I wanted to confirm something, if someone is willing to help me out.
> 
> I'm staying offsite and my 30 day mark to book FP+ is *Friday April 3rd.  The Magic Kingdom closes at 1 AM that morning (Thursday night) so that means I cannot book FP+ until 1 hour after that and NOT at midnight, right?*
> 
> Also, for the days I want to make FP+ at other parks, do *I still go by when MK closes* or when those parks close (ie. midnight). MK is closing at 1 AM every day that first week of April.  So if it's based on MK, I'm not staying up until 2 AM to book FP+ and will take my chances when I wake up--usually 6 AM due to a 5-year-old who is an early riser.





goofy4wdw2 said:


> Our on-site trip starts on May 14. I believe we can start making FP+ reservations *this Sunday...can I start doing this at 12:00am or 1:00?* Thanks!



The purple link in my signature answers these questions.


----------



## twodogs

I just wanted to post this (posted individually but also here as this thread rocks for all the info!!, thanks Mesaboy!!) as I found conflicting and limited information about this, even on the Disney-specific military site (which I love and use often!!). We bought the Military Salute tickets at our base, and linked them to our resort reservation (at AKL) on MDE. The tickets are 4 big park days and 4 "water parks and more" days. To my initial reading, I thought that even though we have 6 onsite resort days, since my tickets only officially have 4 big park days, I would only be able to book FP+ at 60 days out for the first 4 days of our reservation (which would have sucked because we were going to do 3 park days the first three days, then a water park day (no FP+ needed that day), then a final park day). I had read somewhere that you could book at 60 days mark for the number of days on your resort reservation OR the number of park days on your tickets, whichever is FEWER. That would have meant that I couldn't book that last park day (day 5 of our trip) until 30 days out, since we only have 4 total park days on the tickets. I was super bummed because that 5th day of the stay (4th park day) is our MK day and I wanted to get Anna/Elsa, 7DMT, etc for that day for a party of 6. Probably not happening at 30 days....

So I was feeling pessimistic when my 60 day window opened tonight. However, it allowed me to choose dates from the full length of the resort stay, not just the first 4 days. So, at least based on my experience tonight, it seems that (at least for Military Salute tickets and staying onsite) it lets you book until the end of your resort stay, EVEN if your stay is longer than 4 days. It did, however, only let me book FP+ for 4 individual days of the 6 days I had to choose from (since my tickets only have 4 park days on them, not including water parks). This made sense to me.

So, just to be more clear:

AKL reservation: 5/13-5/18 (Wednesday-Monday) 
60 FP+ window opened 3/14 at Midnight (night of 3/13)
Last day open to me for FP+ booking at 60 days out: 5/18
Total # major park days on tickets: 4
Total # individual days allowed to book FP+: 4 (NON-sequential allowed: I did 5/13, 5/14, 5/16, 5/17).

Hope this helps others using the Military Salute tickets!!


----------



## DatFan

12:00 a.m.  Eastern Time


----------



## siskaren

twodogs said:


> To my initial reading, I thought that even though we have 6 onsite resort days, since my tickets only officially have 4 big park days, I would only be able to book FP+ at 60 days out for the first 4 days of our reservation (which would have sucked because we were going to do 3 park days the first three days, then a water park day (no FP+ needed that day), then a final park day).



This is addressed in bullet point #4 under *Booking Windows and Scheduling.*


----------



## rifgirlsmom

Getting close to our vacation & taking a serious look at our plans. I now may want to change the park we are going to on one day. My question is how or can i change my FP from one park to another park? I'm sorry if this has been answered already


----------



## Cyrano

ekatiel said:


> Could we get this thread stickied ?  I refer people here on a pretty regular basis and sometimes I have to dig or use the search function to find this thread.  I would love to have it stickied, as I think it provides super useful information to anyone planning a trip.  Thanks for all your hard work on this thread, Mesaboy2!



If you read the thread you will see that this has been answered many times


----------



## Cluelyss

rifgirlsmom said:


> Getting close to our vacation & taking a serious look at our plans. I now may want to change the park we are going to on one day. My question is how or can i change my FP from one park to another park? I'm sorry if this has been answered already


You will need to go in and "make new FP selections" - then select your date, park and party like you did initially. It will give you a warning that you already have FP selections for that day - this is ok. It won't change your original picks until you actually select and confirm times for the new ones.


----------



## wdhinn89

Just double checking. I can make fast passes for half our party at one park and fast passes for the other half at a different park, right?


----------



## mesaboy2

wdhinn89 said:


> Just double checking. I can make fast passes for half our party at one park and fast passes for the other half at a different park, right?



I believe you have to do everyone together initially, but after that it should be possible to edit them individually--even to a different park.  Others here have more experience.


----------



## Cluelyss

mesaboy2 said:


> I believe you have to do everyone together initially, but after that it should be possible to edit them individually--even to a different park.  Others here have more experience.


You actually have the option of selecting all or part of your party when you start your selections. But if I remember correctly, that carries through for all days you are scheduling. So if you are only scheduling separately for one day, it's probably easier to do everyone together for the entire trip first, then go back and change that one day.


----------



## mesaboy2

Cluelyss said:


> You actually have the option of selecting all or part of your party when you start your selections. But if I remember correctly, that carries through for all days you are scheduling. So if you are only scheduling separately for one day, it's probably easier to do everyone together for the entire trip first, then go back and change that one day.



Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Brandiwlf

What if you are only scheduling separately for one attraction? Can you still do that?


----------



## mesaboy2

Brandiwlf said:


> What if you are only scheduling separately for one attraction? Can you still do that?



Should be no problem.


----------



## wdhinn89

Thanks!  I get to book my FP's tonight.  I will let you know how it goes.  I have to book a lot of FP's with my group at 2 different attractions.  I can tell already this is going to be a PITA


----------



## sweetnjmom

Cluelyss said:


> And if MK closes at midnight all week, that's 1 am for every day you're booking



Actually MK closes at 1 AM all that week (first week of April) so I'm guessing that FP+ booking begins at 2 AM.  And since I can't do my entire trip in one shot, staying off site, I'm not staying up until 2 AM for 6 days to book. So I'll take my chances when I wake up at 6 AM.


----------



## sweetnjmom

mesaboy2 said:


> The purple link in my signature answers these questions.



Thanks for your help, once again.


----------



## Itinkso

sweetnjmom said:


> Actually MK closes at 1 AM all that week (first week of April) so I'm guessing that FP+ booking begins at 2 AM.  And since I can't do my entire trip in one shot, staying off site, I'm not staying up until 2 AM for 6 days to book. So I'll take my chances when I wake up at 6 AM.


@Cluelyss is correct. The moment MK closes is when the booking window opens - exactly at 1:00am.


----------



## sweetnjmom

Itinkso said:


> @Cluelyss is correct. The moment MK closes is when the booking window opens - exactly at 1:00am.



Oh! I totally misunderstood then.  However I'm still not sure I can stay up until 1 am to book FP+ ... we shall see.


----------



## Vaninou

Finally the 60 days are here! Will be able to book my FP+ tomorrow... Will need to wake up early with the time difference...
Hope I'll have all we want!


----------



## racefans44

I have read all the way through this thread and have not seen my question asked.  If it has been and I just missed it, I apologize.  Are the locations for the FP+ kiosks (for your 4th) listed anywhere?  I can't find them.  Just wondering where they were so we know where to go on our upcoming May trip.  Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

racefans44 said:


> I have read all the way through this thread and have not seen my question asked.  If it has been and I just missed it, I apologize.  Are the locations for the FP+ kiosks (for your 4th) listed anywhere?  I can't find them.  Just wondering where they were so we know where to go on our upcoming May trip.  Thanks!


They tend to "move" so I don't think Mesaboy maintains a listing anywhere. MDX can direct you to the nearest open kiosk when you are in-park.


----------



## msmama

Just wanted to say a quick thanks to @mesaboy2 for taking the time to keep up this thread and answer so many questions!  

Booked my FP's this morning with no problems whatsoever and it was nice to have the priorities from page 1 open in another window.  

Also, just FYI - I booked this morning, after I had my coffee and got my son on the bus - so maybe 9:30ish.  There were still 7DMT and Anna and Elsa (which I wasn't looking for so I don't know times) on several days of my trip (the 3 MK days I have scheduled).


----------



## Brandiwlf

Just to verify something- my on property resort reservation starts 5/21 but I am not booking fp for until 5/22. Can I still do it starting at 11 pm this Saturday(I'm in central time zone)? That would be 60 days out from the 21st. Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

Cluelyss said:


> They tend to "move" so I don't think Mesaboy maintains a listing anywhere. MDX can direct you to the nearest open kiosk when you are in-park.


 
Used to have a list in the OP, but gave up maintaining it after they seemed to change so often.  I also needed to free up some space for edits when the new board software imposed a 10K character limit.  I think the kiosk locations may have stabilized in recent months, I'd check around easywdw.com for a list that's probably pretty accurate.



Brandiwlf said:


> Just to verify something- my on property resort reservation starts 5/21 but I am not booking fp for until 5/22. Can I still do it starting at 11 pm this Saturday(I'm in central time zone)? That would be 60 days out from the 21st. Thanks!


 
I believe 5/22 is the next 1:00a (ET) window open, so it may very well be 12:00a midnight (Saturday night/Sunday morning) your time.  More info is in the purple link in my signature.


----------



## Brandiwlf

Ok thanks, I actually thought the 3/22 meant it was open later on Sunday night so thanks for the heads up. But I can start on the 60 days from the beginning of my resort reservation even if I'm not booking for the first day?


----------



## mesaboy2

Brandiwlf said:


> 1.  Ok thanks, I actually thought the 3/22 meant it was open later on Sunday night so thanks for the heads up.
> 
> 2.  But I can start on the 60 days from the beginning of my resort reservation even if I'm not booking for the first day?


 
1.  That's explained fully in the OP of the purple link.  The problem is that different people have different interpretations of 12:00a and midnight as far as what specific days they fall on...I've had very recent friendly discussions with good DIS friends on this very subject.  

2.  If I understand your question correctly, yes.


----------



## JZCubed

bump


----------



## Cluelyss

Brandiwlf said:


> Just to verify something- my on property resort reservation starts 5/21 but I am not booking fp for until 5/22. Can I still do it starting at 11 pm this Saturday(I'm in central time zone)? That would be 60 days out from the 21st. Thanks!


Your booking window opens according to your check-in date, regardless if which dates during your trip you are scheduling for.


----------



## rosa727

I have looked around a bit (though not read the entire thread) and haven't really found an answer.  How realistic is it to split up FP for your party.  My daughter is 3 and is too small to ride many things.  Is it reasonable to do 2 different FPs - one for DH and older sons and one for myself and DD?  I am thinking of trying to split but then come back together.  We will try to ride a lot together though.  So should I do the split ones first and then try to get back together or ride together and then choose separately for the third FP of the day?  Or is this just a bad idea?  Also, what happens if I just do the same FP for everyone (say, Soarin') but she can't ride.  Will it matter later when we try to get a 4th FP?  Is this making sense?  Any advice?


----------



## Capang

I have studied this thread religiously. I have spreadsheets with first, second and third options. My FP window opens in about two weeks. I'm booking for a large family party and I am having nightmares. I think I have a problem. I would be lost without all the information in this thread.


----------



## Cluelyss

rosa727 said:


> I have looked around a bit (though not read the entire thread) and haven't really found an answer.  How realistic is it to split up FP for your party.  My daughter is 3 and is too small to ride many things.  Is it reasonable to do 2 different FPs - one for DH and older sons and one for myself and DD?  I am thinking of trying to split but then come back together.  We will try to ride a lot together though.  So should I do the split ones first and then try to get back together or ride together and then choose separately for the third FP of the day?  Or is this just a bad idea?  Also, what happens if I just do the same FP for everyone (say, Soarin') but she can't ride.  Will it matter later when we try to get a 4th FP?  Is this making sense?  Any advice?


Schedule everyone for everything together first, then edit those specific FPs where you want to split up your party (note: this is easiest done on the app). It's very easy to do and won't affect your ability to get additional FPs if someone ends up not using one if their original 3 ( you just have to be past the end of the return window for your last selection).


----------



## dmband

mesaboy2 said:


> 1.  That's explained fully in the OP of the purple link.  The problem is that different people have different interpretations of 12:00a and midnight as far as what specific days they fall on...I've had very recent friendly discussions with good DIS friends on this very subject.
> 
> 2.  If I understand your question correctly, yes.


Woooo glad I saw this because I wasn't thinking right I don't believe.

My trip starts 5/20 so my 60 day mark is 3/21
That means Friday night at midnight, now Saturday I can book.
I was brain freezing and thinking Saturday night I could book but that would be Sunday/59 days
Just saved myself by seeing this
Thanks


----------



## Vaninou

I had all my FP+ 

So happy


----------



## monica9

so we can still only get 3 fast passes per day, right? Last time we used fp it was during the soft opening


----------



## jcarwash

monica9 said:


> so we can still only get 3 fast passes per day, right? Last time we used fp it was during the soft opening



...might want to visit post #1 of this thread to catch up...


----------



## mesaboy2

monica9 said:


> so we can still only get *3 fast passes per day*, right? Last time we used fp it was during the soft opening


 
I try very hard to keep the first two posts updated with any changes.  If this aspect of FP ever changes, I guarantee I'd have it in there within seconds of verifying it.


----------



## monica9

sorry about that. I'm working and my phone doesn't stop ringing so it's hard to read everything!


----------



## wdhinn89

Does anyone know that if dining times show up if you have a FP+ scheduled for the same time period?  Would I have to look at dining times while I was logged out of ME and then change FP time  on a different window and then log in for the dining reservation?


----------



## Itinkso

wdhinn89 said:


> Does anyone know that if dining times show up if you have a FP+ scheduled for the same time period?  Would I have to look at dining times while I was logged out of ME and then change FP time  on a different window and then log in for the dining reservation?


You don't have to make Dining Reservations through your MDE account. You can go to the Dining website and book and confirm reservations. Then, if you need to alter your FP schedule, you can do that.


----------



## irene_dsc

wdhinn89 said:


> Does anyone know that if dining times show up if you have a FP+ scheduled for the same time period?  Would I have to look at dining times while I was logged out of ME and then change FP time  on a different window and then log in for the dining reservation?



I think what you're asking is whether or not it is smart enough to show you your ADR's while you are reserving FP+, so you don't overlap meals and FP+.  And no, it doesn't.  It is very likely that at least one of the options will be during your ADR.   Also, the online itinerary doesn't show me my ADR in the same place as the FP+, but the android app does show them all in a nice list.


----------



## irene_dsc

Oh, and I think I had two windows (or more!) while I was setting up my FP+, logged in on both windows.  No problem there.


----------



## Cluelyss

irene_dsc said:


> I think what you're asking is whether or not it is smart enough to show you your ADR's while you are reserving FP+, so you don't overlap meals and FP+.  And no, it doesn't.  It is very likely that at least one of the options will be during your ADR.   Also, the online itinerary doesn't show me my ADR in the same place as the FP+, but the android app does show them all in a nice list.


MDX will show a "warning" if a FP and ADR overlap once scheduled (in your plans).


----------



## irene_dsc

By the way, I realized my ADR's weren't linked to MDE, so I'm not sure if that made a difference.  I now have them linked.  I went back to mock edit one, and didn't see my ADR on the screen anywhere with the list of FP+.


----------



## Cluelyss

irene_dsc said:


> By the way, I realized my ADR's weren't linked to MDE, so I'm not sure if that made a difference.  I now have them linked.  I went back to mock edit one, and didn't see my ADR on the screen anywhere with the list of FP+.


I believe you can see both under "my plans" on the app (and it's maybe "my itinerary" on the website)? Maybe someone who has both right now can confirm, I don't currently have any FPs scheduled. But I know for my trip in October there was a page where I could see everything.


----------



## irene_dsc

I can see them both on my Itinerary on the website in MDE, but when actually scheduling FP+, you don't see the ADR's, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Cluelyss

irene_dsc said:


> I can see them both on my Itinerary on the website in MDE, but when actually scheduling FP+, you don't see the ADR's, unless I'm missing something.


Sorry, I must have misunderstood your question. No, there us nowhere to see them when you are scheduling. But you will see an alert if you do overlap them once everything is finalized.


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

Mesaboy- just wanted to say thank you for all the time you put into this thread, as well as all the others regarding FP+.  Though its tedious to plan 60 days out, using your tips I was able to get every FP we wanted (A&E, fireworks, night parade, 7 dwarfs, etc)  and at excellent times.


----------



## RollTide1017

Has anyone ever had any issues or problems with buying some of the themed Magicbands that you can buy in the parks (i.e. not linking correctly or messing up FP+/Dinning reservations when the new one is linked)?

I just know my daughters are going to want one when they start seeing some with princess on them but, I want to make sure it's not going to cause in issues.


----------



## wdhinn89

Cluelyss said:


> Sorry, I must have misunderstood your question. No, there us nowhere to see them when you are scheduling. But you will see an alert if you do overlap them once everything is finalized.


Yes, this is what is happening.  Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## hiroMYhero

RollTide1017 said:


> Has anyone ever had any issues or problems with buying some of the themed Magicbands that you can buy in the parks (i.e. not linking correctly or messing up FP+/Dinning reservations when the new one is linked)?
> 
> I just know my daughters are going to want one when they start seeing some with princess on them but, I want to make sure it's not going to cause in issues.


Just link the new MagicBands to your MDE account. The MagicBand just provides the link to the data in your MDE account. It doesn't affect any of the information in your MDE.


----------



## MickeyReeds

We have 2 rooms for our family of 4 that are linked together.  When I make FP+ reservations, I want to make an A&E for my daughter and me, but not for my DH or DS.  Can I make something different for them?


----------



## mesaboy2

MickeyReeds said:


> We have 2 rooms for our family of 4 that are linked together.  When I make FP+ reservations, I want to make an A&E for my daughter and me, but not for my DH or DS.  Can I make something different for them?


 
Initially, no.  Once you've made the selections for everyone, you can edit them individually.


----------



## wdhinn89

MickeyReeds said:


> We have 2 rooms for our family of 4 that are linked together.  When I make FP+ reservations, I want to make an A&E for my daughter and me, but not for my DH or DS.  Can I make something different for them?


Yes, just uncheck their names when you make the fastpass


----------



## 6bowmans

Mesaboy, thank you for your work on this thread.  Even though I did not start making FP+ reservations until the 58-day-prior mark, I was prepared, knew what I wanted, and knew how to change/manipulate times without loosing anything.  I had no problems getting every FP+ I wanted for a party of six (including 7DMT and Anna and Elsa).  Each day in the park is a 0930, 1030, and 1130 FP+ reservation.  Thanks again!


----------



## mi*vida*loca

We always take midday breaks, leaving the parks around 1 pm and going back to a different park around 5-6 pm.

My initial thought was to book our FP+ for our PM parks. I think I'm going to stick with my plan after reading this thread.


----------



## orangejeepgirl

Current Debate:
MK FP+ ... Definitely going to try for Mine Train. After that I would want Splash Mtn, Space Mtn, and Big Thunder Mtn.
Should I get FP for Splash & Space.. Then get FP for Big Thunder after I use all 3?
OR.. Run to Big Thunder as soon as we get in the park ? Or run to Space Mountain and use the FP for Big Thunder instead?

Oh The possibilities


----------



## MickeyReeds

I have read through most of this post and looked at the link with the screenshots on how to make FP+ selections--which I found very helpful!!  We are going for 10 days and will try for A&E FP+ for 2 out of 4 of our group for our last day at 60 days out.  So, for example,  if I want 4 7DMT, 4 BTMRR, 2 A&E and 2 SM for that day, what would be the best way to book those?  Is this even possible?  I read a lot about splitting your group into smaller groups, but I'm not sure exactly how to do that.  Obviously, this is our first experience with FP+ so I just want to make sure I don't make any "operator" errors when I get on in the middle of the night to book!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## hiroMYhero

MickeyReeds said:


> I have read through most of this post and looked at the link with the screenshots on how to make FP+ selections--which I found very helpful!!  We are going for 10 days and will try for A&E FP+ for 2 out of 4 of our group for our last day at 60 days out.  So, for example,  if I want 4 7DMT, 4 BTMRR, 2 A&E and 2 SM for that day, what would be the best way to book those?  Is this even possible?  I read a lot about splitting your group into smaller groups, but I'm not sure exactly how to do that.  Obviously, this is our first experience with FP+ so I just want to make sure I don't make any "operator" errors when I get on in the middle of the night to book!  Thanks in advance!


It would be safest to book all 4 for A&E and then go back in and change 2 to SM. You want A&E FPs to be your first choice as it will be relatively easier to obtain the 2 SM FP as a "change from."


----------



## dmband

I'm sure this has been asked and I overlooked it.
Can you be logged into the same mde account on different devices and make fp+?
Ie can I be on my ipad and my wife on hers, I do one day and she does another at the same time in order to save time
Tia

Edit or even be logged into different accounts that are linked and book at the same time


----------



## mesaboy2

dmband said:


> I'm sure this has been asked and I overlooked it.
> Can you be logged into the same mde account on different devices and make fp+?
> Ie can I be on my ipad and my wife on hers, I do one day and she does another at the same time in order to save time
> Tia
> 
> Edit or even be logged into different accounts that are linked and book at the same time



I wouldn't attempt it, as I don't have confidence the system would do as you hope.  I think it's best to just use one login and work backwards from the end of your stay, unless you want multiple A&E reservations it is unlikely saving a few minutes will make much difference in your selections.


----------



## lbuzz52

We all have the same number days of park tickets. 

My daughter  and I will go to the parks on Friday. My husband and son will arrive Saturday. 
If they decided to go to the parks on Saturday can you split it up with two of us fri and two sat and still only count as one day on the number of days we have for fp picks

Or if not could we use thier Magic bands on Friday and get double the amount of fp

Thanks


----------



## Cluelyss

lbuzz52 said:


> We all have the same number days of park tickets.
> 
> My daughter  and I will go to the parks on Friday. My husband and son will arrive Saturday.
> If they decided to go to the parks on Saturday can you split it up with two of us fri and two sat and still only count as one day on the number of days we have for fp picks
> 
> Or if not could we use thier Magic bands on Friday and get double the amount of fp
> 
> Thanks


Will your husband and son be there an extra day at the end of the trip? If not, I believe it has been reported that you and your daughter can use their bands on Friday for extra FPs. But you cannot "split" them over 2 days. It's 3 per day per person.


----------



## lbuzz52

Cluelyss said:


> Will your husband and son be there an extra day at the end of the trip? If not, I believe it has been reported that you and your daughter can use their bands on Friday for extra FPs. But you cannot "split" them over 2 days. It's 3 per day per person.



so the bands don't have to be used for park entry that day to be utilized? 



And for the other portion, This is what I meant by split. Sorry it was unclear to start. 

All 4 of us have 6 day passes
All of us use
Day 1 sun
Day 2 mon
Day 3 tues
Day 4 wed
Day 5 thurs

Dd and I use day 6 fri

Will the system allow dh and ds to use their day 6 sat?


----------



## Cluelyss

lbuzz52 said:


> so the bands don't have to be used for park entry that day to be utilized?
> 
> 
> 
> And for the other portion, This is what I meant by split. Sorry it was unclear to start.
> 
> All 4 of us have 6 day passes
> All of us use
> Day 1 sun
> Day 2 mon
> Day 3 tues
> Day 4 wed
> Day 5 thurs
> 
> Dd and I use day 6 fri
> 
> Will the system allow dh and ds to use their day 6 sat?


Perhaps someone who has done this can confirm, but I believe you do NOT have to use the band for entry to be able to access the FPs. However, now that I understand your other  question, YES you and DD can schedule on Friday and DH and DS can schedule on Saturday, then you can all schedule together Sun - Thurs. The days do not have to be sequential or all the same. So the first part of your question may not matter now


----------



## tstidm1

I'm thinking about a December 11-15 trip to WDW who is a single person. Not a 100% sure whether I want to plan my vacation for 60 days out because I want to mix some Universal Days into it (have an AP for them already). I would rather let Frozen go, so A & E FP + is meaningless to me. Can I get decent FP + availablility on attractions like BTMRR, Test Track etc If I just wait until the day of to book them? This Fp + thing is intimidating to me, so I'm would like to wing it without 60 days out planning.


----------



## mesaboy2

tstidm1 said:


> I'm thinking about a December 11-15 trip to WDW who is a single person. Not a 100% sure whether I want to plan my vacation for 60 days out because I want to mix some Universal Days into it (have an AP for them already). I would rather let Frozen go, so A & E FP + is meaningless to me. *Can I get decent FP + availablility on attractions like BTMRR, Test Track etc If I just wait until the day of to book them?* This Fp + thing is intimidating to me, so I'm would like to wing it without 60 days out planning.



I don't like your chances for Test Track, Soarin', or TSM on day-of.  Your chances go up if you can firm up your plans just a few days prior.  Most everything else (not specifically mentioned as hard to get in the OP) is probably fine.


----------



## dmband

Is there an easy way to change the names of fp times?
For example I have a fp for dd at star tours and one for ds on little mermaid. I would like to change the name attached to the fp so I don't have to trade mb.
This might seem ok for a couple of times but we have 13 people and many are mixed up due to trying to secure what we wanted on what days at midnight - 2:30
Add to it different credit cards attached for charging and if someone wants to go back to the room, I can just see this being a nightmare


----------



## Cluelyss

dmband said:


> Is there an easy way to change the names of fp times?
> For example I have a fp for dd at star tours and one for ds on little mermaid. I would like to change the name attached to the fp so I don't have to trade mb.
> This might seem ok for a couple of times but we have 13 people and many are mixed up due to trying to secure what we wanted on what days at midnight - 2:30
> Add to it different credit cards attached for charging and if someone wants to go back to the room, I can just see this being a nightmare


Unfortunately, in order to move the FP from one person to another, you would need to release the existing FP and reschedule to the other individual. If you are close to your trip date and there is limited or no remaining availability left for the attractions you want to switch, I would not suggest doing this and risk losing the FP altogether. However, if you've got a ways to go and can still see decent availability, I'd make the changes now. As much of a hassle as it will be to switch bands, it is worth it to make sure everybody gets to do what they want to do!


----------



## Yumi696

Is there a post on here about 4th FP+ and onward availability? Like for example, 4th+ FP+ for headliners such as 7DMT or TSM would be nigh impossible to get. What are some good options for each park, but particularly MK because it has so many options, for 4th+ FP+?

My trip is from 6/23-6/26 so it'll be really crowded, probably 8 or 9...

Sorry if this is already an answered question. There are a LOT of pages in this thread. ^^;;


----------



## mesaboy2

Yumi696 said:


> *Is there a post on here about 4th FP+ and onward availability?* Like for example, 4th+ FP+ for headliners such as 7DMT or TSM would be nigh impossible to get. What are some good options for each park, but particularly MK because it has so many options, for 4th+ FP+?
> 
> My trip is from 6/23-6/26 so it'll be really crowded, probably 8 or 9...
> 
> Sorry if this is already an answered question. There are a LOT of pages in this thread. ^^;;



If there is, I haven't written it.  I think it'd be difficult to predict this with any degree of accuracy.  The only advice I can give is what we already know: your best chance of getting additional headliner attractions is getting through your first three as quickly as possible, and then only at MK will this strategy help you much.


----------



## Cluelyss

mesaboy2 said:


> If there is, I haven't written it.  I think it'd be difficult to predict this with any degree of accuracy.  The only advice I can give is what we already know: your best chance of getting additional headliner attractions is getting through your first three as quickly as possible, and then only at MK will this strategy help you much.


I would make sure you schedule your original 3 for the headliners (mine train, mountains, princess M&Gs, ETWB, for example). The others are more likely to be there as 4th pick options, but it will depend on the day and the crowds what you can get. MK is definitely the easiest to get additional "good" 4th + FPs. When I tried to get a 4th at Epcot last fall, after lunch, there were no tier 1 attractions left.


----------



## rdw

If I am willing to use a FP on a parade (and I think I am) - am I better off to grab Wishes or MSEP? As of now, both are available on my preferred date, but I know that could change quickly 

I'm wondering of the location for MSEP FP helps at all with Wishes?

Thanks!


----------



## texasgingerbread

mesaboy2 said:


> I would love to know the answers to your questions as well.



Do rides ever open early?  Or does history prove on time or delayed?  Any idea?  I too was trying to book a FP for Jungle Cruise on May 9 (first day open supposedly).  It's my last day in the park.


----------



## mesaboy2

rdw said:


> If I am willing to use a FP on a parade (and I think I am) - *am I better off to grab Wishes or MSEP*? As of now, both are available on my preferred date, but I know that could change quickly
> 
> I'm wondering of the location for MSEP FP helps at all with Wishes?
> 
> Thanks!



Personal decision.



texasgingerbread said:


> Do rides ever open early?  Or does history prove on time or delayed?  Any idea?  I too was trying to book a FP for Jungle Cruise on May 9 (first day open supposedly).  It's my last day in the park.



They are usually on time.


----------



## rdw

Any advice on the best tier 2 to grab at EPCOT? I know its personal, just not sure what's good. Not doing Mission Space - I don't think my 5 year old will be tall enough and don't think my 7 year old would like the gravity feeling. 

Also, for Tier 1 - I read at the beginning of the thread that TT or Soarin are not so tough to get closer to the date of travel (if I change my mind) - so I am leaning towards Illumuinations right now for Tier 1 - bad strategy?

One more (and thanks for all of the help) - right now I have more days available than I do park tickets. I'm focusing my FP+ selections on MK - so right now, I am only able to grab FP for AK or EPCOT. 

Between the 2 (I am at day 60 right now) - is it a better strategy to do AK (safari and 2 shows) - or EPCOT?  Illuminations or TT, Meet Mickey Pals and one more?  (Eg, how tough will those AK selections be to get once we are there. At this point, I am not FP he big rides b/c I will probably just do single rider for myself (if I go at all). 

Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

rdw said:


> If I am willing to use a FP on a parade (and I think I am) - am I better off to grab Wishes or MSEP? As of now, both are available on my preferred date, but I know that could change quickly
> 
> I'm wondering of the location for MSEP FP helps at all with Wishes?
> 
> Thanks!


The MSEP viewing spot in the hub was really too close to the castle to be able to enjoy Wishes from there. The flagpole location (where the parade FP viewing has been during the hub construction) may be a bit too far down Main Street for fireworks viewing, but that's personal preference. Not sure when/if they will be relocating the parade viewing spot, but either location is probably not ideal for watching the fireworks. Now, the new Wishes FP viewing areas seem quite nice and you have the option to sit and relax during the fireworks if that is a more appealing option?


----------



## Cluelyss

rdw said:


> Any advice on the best tier 2 to grab at EPCOT? I know its personal, just not sure what's good. Not doing Mission Space - I don't think my 5 year old will be tall enough and don't think my 7 year old would like the gravity feeling.
> 
> Also, for Tier 1 - I read at the beginning of the thread that TT or Soarin are not so tough to get closer to the date of travel (if I change my mind) - so I am leaning towards Illumuinations right now for Tier 1 - bad strategy?
> 
> One more (and thanks for all of the help) - right now I have more days available than I do park tickets. I'm focusing my FP+ selections on MK - so right now, I am only able to grab FP for AK or EPCOT.
> 
> Between the 2 (I am at day 60 right now) - is it a better strategy to do AK (safari and 2 shows) - or EPCOT?  Illuminations or TT, Meet Mickey Pals and one more?  (Eg, how tough will those AK selections be to get once we are there. At this point, I am not FP he big rides b/c I will probably just do single rider for myself (if I go at all).
> 
> Thanks!


The first post of this thread shows which FPs at each park are the most "valuable" so I'd advise looking those over as you make your decisions. However, with so many spots to see Illuminations, I would not recommend making that your tier 1 choice if you have an interest in riding Test Track or Soarin'. Your best bet would be to do one at rope drop and FP the other if you want to do both (or single rider line at TT). When I did my selections last year, I found AK FPs a little more difficult to get as that park is not restricted to the tiering system, so if it were me, I'd schedule AK before Epcot. The tier 1 attractions at Epcot seem to go a bit slower as everyone is limited to only one.


----------



## rdw

Thanks for the responses on both issues! I did start with those values . I saw that Illum. Is tough to get so I went that direction, but leaning back towards AK again - thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

rdw said:


> Thanks for the responses on both issues! I did start with those values . *I saw that Illum. Is tough to get* so I went that direction, but leaning back towards AK again - thanks!


 
I'm not sure where you saw that.  In any event, Illuminations is in my opinion not a good FP for the reason *Cluelyss* mentioned--it's not hard at all to get a decent spot for it.


----------



## wdhinn89

Can I change the guests on a Tier 1 attraction for 2 of the people without having to cancel everybody?  
Right now I have 4 people reserved for TSM but I will be switching out 2 for a SWW tier 1 show.


----------



## mesaboy2

wdhinn89 said:


> Can I change the guests on a Tier 1 attraction for 2 of the people without having to cancel everybody?
> Right now I have 4 people reserved for TSM but I will be switching out 2 for a SWW tier 1 show.


 
Yep, no reason I know of why not.


----------



## wdhinn89

mesaboy2 said:


> Yep, no reason I know of why not.


Thank you so much!  I was afraid I would have to cancel and rebook 2 for the show and 2 for TSM.  They do not release the show fastpasses until May and I was afraid there would be no good  times available for TSM left.


----------



## rdw

mesaboy2 said:


> I'm not sure where you saw that.  In any event, Illuminations is in my opinion not a good FP for the reason *Cluelyss* mentioned--it's not hard at all to get a decent spot for it.



Me either - I must have confused it with Wishes   Thanks.

One more question - on our first night, I think we are going to try and hit MK.  I have FP+ for meet Ariel in her grotto - but how long is the wait for that usually?  Wondering if Buzz Lightyear's ride would have a longer standby wait?  (I believe they both have the same value of difficulty).

Thanks,


----------



## mesaboy2

rdw said:


> Me either - I must have confused it with Wishes   Thanks.
> 
> One more question - on our first night, I think we are going to try and hit MK.  I have FP+ for meet Ariel in her grotto - but how long is the wait for that usually?  Wondering if Buzz Lightyear's ride would have a longer standby wait?  (I believe they both have the same value of difficulty).
> 
> Thanks,


 
Yeah, hard to tell I think--probably why I have them rated the same.  On an average night, I would think neither would be more than 20-30 minutes?


----------



## Cluelyss

mesaboy2 said:


> Yeah, hard to tell I think--probably why I have them rated the same.  On an average night, I would think neither would be more than 20-30 minutes?


I will add that we had trouble finding an available FP to meet Ariel in October, so I'd give the edge to Ariel for popularity (and therefore perhaps harder to get). But would agree the SB wait would be close to the same.


----------



## shpooey

Yumi696 said:


> Is there a post on here about 4th FP+ and onward availability? Like for example, 4th+ FP+ for headliners such as 7DMT or TSM would be nigh impossible to get. What are some good options for each park, but particularly MK because it has so many options, for 4th+ FP+?
> 
> My trip is from 6/23-6/26 so it'll be really crowded, probably 8 or 9...
> 
> Sorry if this is already an answered question. There are a LOT of pages in this thread. ^^;;



I don't know of a post related specifically to 4th FP+ availability, but you can take a look at the touring plans FP+ availability pages to see a snapshot of what availability might look like on any given day.  For example, right now it's 4PM at WDW and the following FP+ are out at MK: parades, A&E, SDMT, Space Mountain, Wishes.  All others available.  Note that this search is done based on one person only, so if you're looking for more, availability will be more limited. (Link to today's availability: http://touringplans.com/magic-kingdom/fastpass-availability/date/2015-03-24)

Today's a 7 at MK (per TP), but tomorrow is 9 and Thurs is 10, so might be worth checking back on days that have crowds similar to your dates to see what's available.


----------



## Yumi696

shpooey said:


> I don't know of a post related specifically to 4th FP+ availability, but you can take a look at the touring plans FP+ availability pages to see a snapshot of what availability might look like on any given day.  For example, right now it's 4PM at WDW and the following FP+ are out at MK: parades, A&E, SDMT, Space Mountain, Wishes.  All others available.  Note that this search is done based on one person only, so if you're looking for more, availability will be more limited. (Link to today's availability: http://touringplans.com/magic-kingdom/fastpass-availability/date/2015-03-24)
> 
> Today's a 7 at MK (per TP), but tomorrow is 9 and Thurs is 10, so might be worth checking back on days that have crowds similar to your dates to see what's available.


Thanks so much!!


----------



## volfan1978

Ok I'm sure this has been answered in the 113 pages of this thread, but I haven't found it so here goes...

At midnight when we're ready to pounce on the FP+ system, how far into "the system" should we go in the minutes before then?  Can we go ahead and go through the part where we choose our party and get to the available date calendar (and then just refresh until the clock strikes 12 and our 60 day window becomes available) or do we need to wait and start from the beginning at midnight?


----------



## rdw

I started a few minutes before midnight last night and refreshed at midnight.  My computer clock was 2 minutes fast which was really frustrating 

Question - I'm trying to book a FP for FoF parade, and it's not showing up as available at all (not even as sold out).  Anyone know why?

ETA -and the Dibb is showing it as still available too.


----------



## shpooey

rdw said:


> I started a few minutes before midnight last night and refreshed at midnight.  My computer clock was 2 minutes fast which was really frustrating
> 
> Question - I'm trying to book a FP for FoF parade, and it's not showing up as available at all (not even as sold out).  Anyone know why?
> 
> ETA -and the Dibb is showing it as still available too.



Do you maybe have another FP+ scheduled for that same time?


----------



## rdw

shpooey said:


> Do you maybe have another FP+ scheduled for that same time?



I'm trying to cancel a FP in favor of FoF so it shouldn't be an issue?  But I will double check my times.  I think even when I cancelled and started fresh it didn't come up for me.


----------



## shpooey

rdw said:


> I'm trying to cancel a FP in favor of FoF so it shouldn't be an issue?  But I will double check my times.  I think even when I cancelled and started fresh it didn't come up for me.


The FoF FP+ time is from 15 min before the parade start to 5 min after (e.g. for a 3PM parade, the FP+ time is 2:45-3:05PM), so check to make sure your other FP+s don't conflict.


----------



## rdw

shpooey said:


> The FoF FP+ time is from 15 min before the parade start to 5 min after (e.g. for a 3PM parade, the FP+ time is 2:45-3:05PM), so check to make sure your other FP+s don't conflict.



THANK YOU! That was it!  I didn't know that it wouldn't just say it was a conflict.  Couldn't do it on the app, but managed to do it on the web.  Swapped Cindy / Rapunzel M & G for FoF - I'll have to decide if that's worth it, but at least I have it.

Thanks so much!  (and sorry for all of the questions).


----------



## shpooey

rdw said:


> THANK YOU! That was it!  I didn't know that it wouldn't just say it was a conflict.  Couldn't do it on the app, but managed to do it on the web.  Swapped Cindy / Rapunzel M & G for FoF - I'll have to decide if that's worth it, but at least I have it.
> 
> Thanks so much!  (and sorry for all of the questions).


No problem, glad you got what you wanted


----------



## rdw

My kids will go for characters and parades more than rides - so that's my strategy for now. I like the idea of not lining up for the parade an hour beforehand - and (hopefully) having some breathing room. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Cluelyss

volfan1978 said:


> Ok I'm sure this has been answered in the 113 pages of this thread, but I haven't found it so here goes...
> 
> At midnight when we're ready to pounce on the FP+ system, how far into "the system" should we go in the minutes before then?  Can we go ahead and go through the part where we choose our party and get to the available date calendar (and then just refresh until the clock strikes 12 and our 60 day window becomes available) or do we need to wait and start from the beginning at midnight?


You will not be able to access the "book your fast pass" link until exactly midnight at 60 days if you are booked under a package.  Up until that moment it will say " you can begin booking fast passes on xxxx date." If you have tickets linked to your account from another source, you will be able to get as far as the calendar prior to midnight. But the window will only be 30 days until midnight 60 days prior.


----------



## splashmt

If my parades and wishes don't come available until after my 60 day mark... I don't understand how to look for them/choose them after i've book 3 FP already, and might want to change one. How would the app/website know to allow me to look/change?  thanks!!!


----------



## volfan1978

Cluelyss said:


> You will not be able to access the "book your fast pass" link until exactly midnight at 60 days if you are booked under a package.  Up until that moment it will say " you can begin booking fast passes on xxxx date." If you have tickets linked to your account from another source, you will be able to get as far as the calendar prior to midnight. But the window will only be 30 days until midnight 60 days prior.



Thanks for the info...but I don't think you quite understood my question. I got the on-site hotel through Orbitz and tickets through UT, so I can get to the calendar as you describe. I know my 60 days won't show up until 12, but my question is will it mess me up if I'm already that far into it when the clock strikes midnight. I was just concerned that if I was sitting on the calendar at 11:59 that it might mess something up with my move from 30 to 60 days.


----------



## Itinkso

splashmt said:


> If my parades and wishes don't come available until after my 60 day mark... I don't understand how to look for them/choose them after i've book 3 FP already, and might want to change one. How would the app/website know to allow me to look/change?  thanks!!!


Parades and Wishes are available at the 60-day window opening. If they aren't available when your window opens, that means others have reserved all available slots.


----------



## Cluelyss

volfan1978 said:


> Thanks for the info...but I don't think you quite understood my question. I got the on-site hotel through Orbitz and tickets through UT, so I can get to the calendar as you describe. I know my 60 days won't show up until 12, but my question is will it mess me up if I'm already that far into it when the clock strikes midnight. I was just concerned that if I was sitting on the calendar at 11:59 that it might mess something up with my move from 30 to 60 days.


In that case, you should be fine going that "far" into the process, but may need to keep refreshing on the calendar page until the clock strikes midnight.


----------



## Cluelyss

splashmt said:


> If my parades and wishes don't come available until after my 60 day mark... I don't understand how to look for them/choose them after i've book 3 FP already, and might want to change one. How would the app/website know to allow me to look/change?  thanks!!!


You can modify your existing FPs at any time to search for additional times or attractions. Just make sure you are using the "modify" option and not "cancel" then select the attraction you want to change. Keep in mind that your FP windows cannot overlap, so if you are searching for Wishes, for example, you will need to make sure your current FPs end at least 30 minutes prior to the fireworks time (as the return window will be 20 minutes or so prior to the start time). Same goes for the parades.


----------



## dmband

wdhinn89 said:


> Can I change the guests on a Tier 1 attraction for 2 of the people without having to cancel everybody?
> Right now I have 4 people reserved for TSM but I will be switching out 2 for a SWW tier 1 show.


read closely, the wording on what boxes is checked/unchecked is tricky sometimes


----------



## JenLaf

Just wanted to report back that I was able to schedule 11 days of FP+ for my split stay tonight.  I know there have been inconsistent reports on this. I booked a 12 night package with 10 days of tickets and later added a one night hotel-only stay at a different hotel (all on property) and purchased (through Disney) one day MK tickets.  All the tickets are linked through my MDE.  Tonight was the 60 day window from my one night stay before the package, and I was able to make 11 days of FP+ reservations without issue.  After reading through this thread, I was concerned that I would not be able to reserve all 11 days without linking the 1-day tickets to another account - and was very relieved that it all worked out!


----------



## HCinKC

I just had a thought about FP+ with a baby...

I am going to try to get him to nap in the stroller, but he may be more inclined to do so in the carrier (if other recent trips to the zoo, etc hold true at Disney). Let's say he is with me napping in the carrier, and I have a FP to use. Can I give DH my mb to ride? Then I could ride later with the swap (assuming it is a swap ride).


----------



## Cluelyss

HCinKC said:


> I just had a thought about FP+ with a baby...
> 
> I am going to try to get him to nap in the stroller, but he may be more inclined to do so in the carrier (if other recent trips to the zoo, etc hold true at Disney). Let's say he is with me napping in the carrier, and I have a FP to use. Can I give DH my mb to ride? Then I could ride later with the swap (assuming it is a swap ride).


Yep!!


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

FP+ timing question

I have a ADR at 10:25am for Sci Fi Galactic Breakfast and a FP for TSMM 11:35-12:35pm- Do you think I should try to push it later or should we be ok to make it?


----------



## mesaboy2

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> FP+ timing question
> 
> I have a ADR at 10:25am for Sci Fi Galactic Breakfast and a FP for TSMM 11:35-12:35pm- Do you think I should try to push it later or should we be ok to make it?



I think you'll be fine.


----------



## dlmig

I'm more than 60 days out but I want to make sure I have everything set up correctly so I don't hit snags when my window opens. I have all my family members listed in my friends and family section. However, when I go to "new fast pass+" it is going to have me select guests ego will share FP+ selections for the day and only my name appears (none of my family members) and it does not even let me select my name, it says "valid park admission is required".  We hVe a package and the reservation is listed for each family member so I think we are linked. Is this because I'm not in our 60 day window and when our window opens all my family members will be available to select? Or is something not set up right? I hope this makes sense! Thanks!


----------



## sjams

I am sure that this has been answered but...............

Should I make my initial FP+ reservations on my desk computer or phone? 
Should I make changes, because it seems like I probably will be doing some such switching according to posts here, on phone, desktop, or iPad?  
This goes for before trip and during trip, but will only have iPad and phone on trip, obviously.  

TIA


----------



## hiroMYhero

dlmig said:


> Is this because I'm not in our 60 day window and when our window opens all my family members will be available to select?


Yes. Mesa has the well-worded text *bolded* in the Booking section of the first post.


----------



## Cluelyss

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> FP+ timing question
> 
> I have a ADR at 10:25am for Sci Fi Galactic Breakfast and a FP for TSMM 11:35-12:35pm- Do you think I should try to push it later or should we be ok to make it?


For a normal meal I would agree with Mesa that you should have no problem making it. However, the SW character meals averaged 90 minutes last year, and the later ADRs were almost never seated on time. So unless they've figured out a way to do it better this year, you may be cutting it close. If it were me, I'd move it slightly if I could. You can always find something else to do in the park if your breakfast doesn't run late, but there will likely be little to no same-day availability if you miss your window and try to reschedule while in the park. And for what you're paying for that breakfast, you shouldn't have to rush though it to make your FP time!!


----------



## Cluelyss

sjams said:


> I am sure that this has been answered but...............
> 
> Should I make my initial FP+ reservations on my desk computer or phone?
> Should I make changes, because it seems like I probably will be doing some such switching according to posts here, on phone, desktop, or iPad?
> This goes for before trip and during trip, but will only have iPad and phone on trip, obviously.
> 
> TIA


I found it easier to make my initial selections from my desktop, but did most of my modifications on my phone (via the app).


----------



## Cynister

Hi Mesaboy2, just wanted to say thanks for this great info. It helped me a lot when planning to book my FPs this past weekend. I experienced a few things that I don't see mentioned on your original thread & thought maybe it would help others as well. I've never booked FPs before so I wasn't aware of how it worked before I logged in to book. First, you don't really have the option of selecting the time of the FPs you want when you first enter the FP selections in. Instead, you pick an approximate time & the system returns 4 scenario options with various timeframes. You select 1 of the scenarios & save. Then, you can go to update the FP selections & refine the timeframes for each selection. When you update, you will see far more time options to choose from for each. Second, my situation was a bit unique in that I have a party of 4 & on some days we will be splitting up during ride times. 2 of us will go to 1 ride while the other 2 go to a different ride. This makes FP booking slightly more difficult. When I first tried booking the FP I made a ride selection with only the 1 ride I was trying to nail down to make sure I could get the times coordinated at the same time. I didn't realize that if you only select 1 FP option, the system then selects another 2 selections for you. No big deal, except when you delete those that you don't want in order to add the others, it will completely wipe out any FP selections you did want to keep. After fighting with it a bit & realizing what was going on (it was 1am afterall), I realized I probably could have tried clicking on the Change Venue option for the FPs I didn't want instead of deleting them & maybe I wouldn't have had the whole thing wiped out. At any rate, the system could definitely be improved by allowing you to select 1 FP at a time & select from the wider range of timeframes all in the same initial booking window. Thanks again!


----------



## disneygrandma

Tonight's the big night, so I'm trying to brush up on everything in preparation.  I still haven't decided whether it's best to split up our group while some go on rides that others don't want, and those "non-riders" go on some tamer rides... OR should those "riders" use the magic bands from the "non-riders" and try to get on the ride a 2nd time using those additional FP's from the "non-riders".  Any thoughts?


----------



## crazylady

What's the probability of using a 4th fast pass on R&R in HS on a crowd level 6 day?  We would prob be at the kiosk around 5 p.m.


----------



## disneygrandma

For right now, I've got everybody together on our FP's.  Still don't know if others should try & ride a 2nd time using the magic bands from those that didn't use them previously on that ride.   OR  should those non-riders get a FP for some other attraction to be done in that same time frame???


----------



## Itinkso

crazylady said:


> What's the probability of using a 4th fast pass on R&R in HS on a crowd level 6 day?  We would prob be at the kiosk around 5 p.m.


There's alway the chance another guest may cancel their RNRC FPs. But if that doesn't happen, probability drops to 0. 

It would be better to plan on riding RNRC as single riders.


----------



## jjsdad

First off thank you for this thread.  It is full of great information and I apologize in advance if my initial search missed this answer.  I am currently booked at the Dolphin for 6 nights in August and wanted to make sure I have everything in order.  Just a few items worth mentioning:

1. We booked our room directly through the dolphin hotel website (we got the teacher rate)
2.  We already have our tickets purchased (7 day PH).  We had 2 day base park tix leftover from our last trip which I upgraded to 7 day PH when I was in the Orlando area recently.  All tickets are linked to our MDX account and show up as they should. 
3.  Our reservation is linked to our my magic website and does show up for the length of stay.  However this message displays next to my reservation every time I log on: "Temporarily unable to retrieve additional details about this reservation."  I was told by a CM on the phone that this is due to me not having paid for my entire stay yet.  As far as I know, the Dolphin only requires the first night deposit then charges you for the entire stay (the other 5 nights in our case) upon checkout.

The reason I called is because when I tried to make ADR's for our entire trip starting on day 1 at the 180 mark, it did not work.  I had to book each ADR at the 180 day mark whereas when I stayed at a disney resort last time I could book 10 days of ADR's starting at the 180 day mark of day 1 of our trip. 

So I guess my question is this:  Does the fact that I have booked our room directly through the Dolphin website and not through disney effect our ability to make ride reservations at the 60 day mark?  Does it matter that I haven't paid for my entire room reservation yet?  Or do I have to call the dolphin and pay the entire bill before the 60 day mark? 

Thanks again in advance.  It is really cool to take a couple year hiatus from this site and see it is still full of great information.  It is also cool to see some of the same people providing that information.


----------



## Itinkso

jjsdad said:


> 3. Our reservation is linked to our my magic website and does show up for the length of stay.


If length of stay is showing for your reservation, your FP booking window will open accordingly.

Onsite guests had been having problems with the 180+10 for Dining and the only way to book the +10 was by calling Dining directly. It was a problem with the system.


----------



## ckelly14

jjsdad said:


> The reason I called is because when I tried to make ADR's for our entire trip starting on day 1 at the 180 mark, it did not work.  I had to book each ADR at the 180 day mark whereas when I stayed at a disney resort last time I could book 10 days of ADR's starting at the 180 day mark of day 1 of our trip.
> 
> So I guess my question is this:  Does the fact that I have booked our room directly through the Dolphin website and not through disney effect our ability to make ride reservations at the 60 day mark?  Does it matter that I haven't paid for my entire room reservation yet?  Or do I have to call the dolphin and pay the entire bill before the 60 day mark?
> 
> Thanks again in advance.  It is really cool to take a couple year hiatus from this site and see it is still full of great information.  It is also cool to see some of the same people providing that information.



The Dolphin does not get ADR length of stay ("+10") privileges.  It does get length of stay for FP+.

You do not have to pre-pay for the Dolphin.  The reservation details likely did not show up because it was the Dolphin.  I assume only basic info is sent to WDW from the Dolphin for linking in MDE.


----------



## sweetnjmom

I finally get to book my 30 day FP+ on Friday and I'm having trouble deciding which is better for to FP -- meeting Ariel at her Grotto (my son was highly upset we didn't last time) or the Under the Sea ride.  Our other FP+ picks will be SDMT (assuming I can get it) and Splash Mountain.  We'll head right to Space Mountain at rope drop.

Is this just preference? I'm leaning towards Ariel because my son REALLY wants to meet her and we're not doing any princess meals. Hoping the wait for the ride isn't super long on a "slower" week -- 1st week of May.

We're going to mostly stay in Tomorrowland/Fantasyland and want Splash Mountain to be the 3rd FP, after lunch and before the FOF parade. We're leaving after the parade and are going to the Pirates and Pals fireworks cruise that night.

I'm pretty set with my picks for the rest of the week and most aren't high demand, so I'm hoping I'll be lucky and get them.


----------



## mesaboy2

sweetnjmom said:


> I finally get to book my 30 day FP+ on Friday and I'm having trouble deciding which is better for to FP -- *meeting Ariel at her Grotto (my son was highly upset we didn't last time)* or the Under the Sea ride.  Our other FP+ picks will be SDMT (assuming I can get it) and Splash Mountain.  We'll head right to Space Mountain at rope drop.
> 
> Is this just preference? I'm leaning towards Ariel because *my son REALLY wants to meet her* and we're not doing any princess meals. Hoping the wait for the ride isn't super long on a "slower" week -- 1st week of May.
> 
> We're going to mostly stay in Tomorrowland/Fantasyland and want Splash Mountain to be the 3rd FP, after lunch and before the FOF parade. We're leaving after the parade and are going to the Pirates and Pals fireworks cruise that night.
> 
> I'm pretty set with my picks for the rest of the week and most aren't high demand, so I'm hoping I'll be lucky and get them.


 
Not usually a huge difference between the two in terms of FP--sounds like you should pick the M&G.  If the line is longer than expected at UtS, at least the queue is somewhat interesting.


----------



## jcarwash

sweetnjmom said:


> I finally get to book my 30 day FP+ on Friday and I'm having trouble deciding which is better for to FP -- meeting Ariel at her Grotto (my son was highly upset we didn't last time) or the Under the Sea ride...Is this just preference? I'm leaning towards Ariel because my son REALLY wants to meet her and we're not doing any princess meals. Hoping the wait for the ride isn't super long on a "slower" week -- 1st week of May.



I like using FP+ for some character meets, as it's a way to meet a character without worrying about what the wait might be. So I'd go with Ariel in your scenario. Under the Sea has a good capacity and so I think there's likely to be opportunities to ride without a FastPass, for example, if you arrive for park opening this would likely be a short (or no) wait.


----------



## Cluelyss

mesaboy2 said:


> Not usually a huge difference between the two in terms of FP--sounds like you should pick the M&G.  If the line is longer than expected at UtS, at least the queue is somewhat interesting.


We've waited about 20 minutes for both of these in the SB line at various times of year, but agree with Mesa that the ride's queue is much more interesting. The M&G is just a hot line


----------



## sweetnjmom

Thanks everyone! I appreciate it.  I have been leaning towards using a few FP+ for character meets since my son (5-1/2) is still into them and he's less into thrill rides.

I just wish HS had FP+ for some character meets, it would make picking a 3rd FP much easier (we'll do TSMM and Star Tours and probably waste on on Muppet Vision).


----------



## Felipe4

Question regarding copying fast passes to other party members.

A friend is visiting us for a MK day, but not staying on site with us. Is it possible for me to make my FPs at 60 days and later copy our schedule over to her? Or would we only be able to coordinate that day 30 days out?

How does this affect Florida resident tickets that have to be picked up on site? Can they not make FPs until the day they pick up their ticket?


----------



## Cluelyss

Felipe4 said:


> Question regarding copying fast passes to other party members.
> 
> A friend is visiting us for a MK day, but not staying on site with us. Is it possible for me to make my FPs at 60 days and later copy our schedule over to her? Or would we only be able to coordinate that day 30 days out?
> 
> How does this affect Florida resident tickets that have to be picked up on site? Can they not make FPs until the day they pick up their ticket?


The copy function has been highly glitchy (sometimes canceling existing FP selections without warning if there is no additional availability on a particular attraction), so I generally do not recommend going that route. Rather, it's better to search for single FPs for that individual that overlap your existing times. However, ticket media must be linked in MDX to be able to schedule FPs.


----------



## tink9702

What will either save me the most time or is the best use of our 3rd FP+ at HS.

tier 1 - Toy Story
tier 2 - Star Tours 

choice of Lights Motor Action, Frozen Sing-Along or Indiana Jones?  We won't ride Tower of Terror so no real good choices.


----------



## mesaboy2

tink9702 said:


> What will either save me the most time or is the best use of our 3rd FP+ at HS.
> 
> tier 1 - Toy Story
> tier 2 - Star Tours
> 
> choice of Lights Motor Action, Frozen Sing-Along or Indiana Jones?  We won't ride Tower of Terror so *no real good choices*.


 
I agree.  Maybe Frozen SAL would save more time, but I just recommend the one you want to do the most.


----------



## Jalva22

The answer to this question has to be here somewhere, I'm sure, but I can't find it.  We will check in on June 10.  Will I be able to book FP+ after midnight in the early morning hours of April 10, or April 11?


----------



## mesaboy2

Whatever date is 60 days before June 10, it will be the beginning of that date.  In your case however, I expect the window will not open at midnight but at 1:00a ET.  See the purple link in my signature for details.

If my math is correct, it will open on April 11, so Friday night/early Saturday morning.


----------



## Jalva22

deleted

Because I can't count dates!  : )


----------



## mesaboy2

Jalva22 said:


> *So, counting back, I start with June 9 as 1 day out, June 8 as 2 days... April 11 as 60 days.  So I can book early in the morning of April 11?*  I just wondered because it looks like the 30 day window is open through May 31 right now, and I would have thought the 31st wouldn't have been open until after midnight tonight since it's truly 31 days out.  Sorry if I'm overthinking, I just don't want to find out after the fact I could have booked on the 10th.  : )


 
That's what my math (see above) says too.  The rest of your post is, indeed, overthinking.   

Follow-up question:  does your MDX account not show the date you can book FPs?


----------



## wdhinn89

This is a calculator to find out your date to reserve anything Disney
http://www.mousefantravel.com/planning-tools/advanced-reservations-calculator


----------



## Jalva22

Not that I can see.  It does show that I'm currently 71 days out, though.  So I should be 60 days out on Apr 11.


----------



## mesaboy2

Jalva22 said:


> Not that I can see.  It does show that I'm currently 71 days out, though.  So I should be 60 days out on Apr 11.


 
So I would expect your window to open at 1:00 Eastern Time early on Saturday morning, April 11.  If you like, you can of course check an hour earlier just to be sure I'm not steering you wrong about that extra hour.


----------



## Jalva22

mesaboy2 said:


> So I would expect your window to open at 1:00 Eastern Time early on Saturday morning, April 11.  If you like, you can of course check an hour earlier just to be sure I'm not steering you wrong about that extra hour.



Okay, thanks!  Does it surprise you that I'm an accountant?  : )



wdhinn89 said:


> This is a calculator to find out your date to reserve anything Disney
> http://www.mousefantravel.com/planning-tools/advanced-reservations-calculator



That confirmed April 11 for me, also!

Thank you both for all the help!  Sorry for being so "accountant-ish" about this!  : )


----------



## Cluelyss

Jalva22 said:


> Not that I can see.  It does show that I'm currently 71 days out, though.  So I should be 60 days out on Apr 11.


Assuming you have booked a package with tickets, when you click on the link to "schedule fastpass" it will tell you the date you are eligible to begin booking. So midnight the day prior (or 1am) EST.


----------



## Jalva22

Cluelyss said:


> Assuming you have booked a package with tickets, when you click on the link to "schedule fastpass" it will tell you the date you are eligible to begin booking. So midnight the day prior (or 1am) EST.



I booked it room only and bought tickets from UT.  I have linked our tickets to My Disney Experience.  When I click into the links to add a fastpass, it basically just moves me into the selection process with the next 30 days open for booking on the calendar it brings up.


----------



## Cluelyss

Jalva22 said:


> I booked it room only and bought tickets from UT.  I have linked our tickets to My Disney Experience.  When I click into the links to add a fastpass, it basically just moves me into the selection process with the next 30 days open for booking on the calendar it brings up.


Then you'll have to do the math  Plenty of calculators online that will confirm the date for you. Just remember it's actually midnight the day before (12 am day of). Or, in the case of a 1 am MK close, the booking window will open at 1 am.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Ok guys I'm going to get my 30 days out FP soon.

Excited Mesa I know you love answering questions that have been answered lol but ok so we use our three fast passes we then can go to he kiosk and choose more and once hose are done are we done for the day or can you continue to do this process?


----------



## mesaboy2

CampbellzSoup said:


> Ok guys I'm going to get my 30 days out FP soon.
> 
> Excited Mesa I know you love answering questions that have been answered lol but ok so we use our three fast passes we then can go to he kiosk and choose more and once hose are done are we done for the day or can you continue to do this process?



You can get as many as you like after the first three, but only one at a time until the end of the day.


----------



## grecorj

So I used my MDE account to link 2 room reservations and 5 park tickets for our group. 

My 14 y.o. DS is very tech savvy -- me made his own MDE account and I invited him to share my plans thru my MDE account. 

I trust he wouldn't do anything on purpose, but could he:

-change dining reservations I've made for the group?

-mess up FP+ selections for our group I'll make later this month at day 60? 

-Can I still make FP+ selections for him?

Can I "reverse" what I did and "uninvite" him?

Sorry if some of this is too off-topic but it does relate to FP+

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Cluelyss

grecorj said:


> So I used my MDE account to link 2 room reservations and 5 park tickets for our group.
> 
> My 14 y.o. DS is very tech savvy -- me made his own MDE account and I invited him to share my plans thru my MDE account.
> 
> I trust he wouldn't do anything on purpose, but could he:
> 
> -change dining reservations I've made for the group?
> 
> -mess up FP+ selections for our group I'll make later this month at day 60?
> 
> -Can I still make FP+ selections for him?
> 
> Can I "reverse" what I did and "uninvite" him?
> 
> Sorry if some of this is too off-topic but it does relate to FP+
> 
> Thanks for any help.


It's been a while since I linked DH's account to mine, but I believe I had the option to choose whether he could modify our plans or just view them?

Because yes, if your son has the ability to modify, he could cancel any reservations you made (even unintentionally).


----------



## HydroGuy

jjsdad said:


> First off thank you for this thread.  It is full of great information and I apologize in advance if my initial search missed this answer.  I am currently booked at the Dolphin for 6 nights in August and wanted to make sure I have everything in order.  Just a few items worth mentioning:
> 
> 1. We booked our room directly through the dolphin hotel website (we got the teacher rate)
> 2.  We already have our tickets purchased (7 day PH).  We had 2 day base park tix leftover from our last trip which I upgraded to 7 day PH when I was in the Orlando area recently.  All tickets are linked to our MDX account and show up as they should.
> 3.  Our reservation is linked to our my magic website and does show up for the length of stay.  However this message displays next to my reservation every time I log on: "Temporarily unable to retrieve additional details about this reservation."  I was told by a CM on the phone that this is due to me not having paid for my entire stay yet.  As far as I know, the Dolphin only requires the first night deposit then charges you for the entire stay (the other 5 nights in our case) upon checkout.
> 
> The reason I called is because when I tried to make ADR's for our entire trip starting on day 1 at the 180 mark, it did not work.  I had to book each ADR at the 180 day mark whereas when I stayed at a disney resort last time I could book 10 days of ADR's starting at the 180 day mark of day 1 of our trip.
> 
> So I guess my question is this:  Does the fact that I have booked our room directly through the Dolphin website and not through disney effect our ability to make ride reservations at the 60 day mark?  Does it matter that I haven't paid for my entire room reservation yet?  Or do I have to call the dolphin and pay the entire bill before the 60 day mark?
> 
> Thanks again in advance.  It is really cool to take a couple year hiatus from this site and see it is still full of great information.  It is also cool to see some of the same people providing that information.



Wow! It is so cool I can actually _answer_ a question about FP+ instead of asking one!

We are staying at the Swan in May and had the same issues. I booked directly with the Swan (as I am sure most of you know, same owners as the Dolphin). I linked the Swan reservation to my MDX. And I have always seen the message "Temporarily unable to retrieve additional details about this reservation." I had to call the Swan for other reasons and when I asked about this message they said it just is the way it is for now as the Swan (and Dolphin) as they are not really Disney hotels so the systems are imperfect. So you can ignore that message. Just make sure all your family/group in the room show up in MDX as being in the Dolphin room. If so you can make FP+ ressies if you have a ticket assigned to each person ahead of time.

As others have posted, the Swan/Dolphin has issues with ADR 180+10, but has not issues with FP+ 60+10. I did it myself at the 60 day mark for all seven days of my trip.


----------



## Delilah1310

thanks for all this amazing information!!! 
I have repeatedly read the first posts, and have been plotting my strategy - thanks for sharing, you guys are the best!

I'm sure this - like so many others! - has already been asked and answered, but I'm not seeing it.
I have a technical schedule question for once I am in the system this weekend :

I'll start with the last day of my visit, and work on one day at a time.
I pick the date first, then I pick the park, then I pick the three attractions, and then select one of several options of the time sets the system offers me.

If I want to tweak these times, should it do it now - I mean immediately before moving on to day 2 at MK(or whatever) or is it better to secure the attractions for each of the 6 days first and THEN go back and tweak the times?

thank you so much for any advice you can share!


----------



## Itinkso

Delilah1310 said:


> If I want to tweak these times, should it do it now - I mean immediately before moving on to day 2 at MK(or whatever) or is it better to secure the attractions for each of the 6 days first and THEN go back and tweak the times?


Do all 6 days first especially because of the parks that are tiered. You should at least get your first choice FPs for your complete trip and then tweak when you can take your time to do so.


----------



## sweetnjmom

So I should take whatever I can get and tweak times later?  I think my only "high demand" choices are 7DMT and MSEP.  EDIT: I am a 30 day FP person, so I have to do daily.

There are a few days where I'm park hopping and am choosing my FP for the 2nd park...  so if the computer gives me times before I expect to arrive at a park, do I take them if they are the attraction I want?  (Only did FP+ once before, when it was still in "testing" stages and I've completely forgotten.) And one day we will be at MK from rope drop until the FOF parade.


----------



## Cluelyss

sweetnjmom said:


> So I should take whatever I can get and tweak times later?  I think my only "high demand" choices are 7DMT and MSEP.  EDIT: I am a 30 day FP person, so I have to do daily.
> 
> There are a few days where I'm park hopping and am choosing my FP for the 2nd park...  so if the computer gives me times before I expect to arrive at a park, do I take them if they are the attraction I want?  (Only did FP+ once before, when it was still in "testing" stages and I've completely forgotten.) And one day we will be at MK from rope drop until the FOF parade.


I've always found it to be easier to tweak the time of an existing FP than change a scheduled FP to another attraction. So I always suggest grabbing whatever time you can get for your desired FP first, then adjust later. For "regular" FPs you should have no problem finding a time that fits your schedule. But for those that are high in demand, once you have the FP scheduled, it is very easy to keep checking for a better time.

Also, your original options should include times that span the day.


----------



## RenaissanceBabe

I book tonight! (presumably at 1am based on what I've read) and I feel really prepared and ready to go! I just wanted to post here how glad I am this post exists for people like me who haven't been able to use the new fast pass+ yet. Hopefully we get everything we want, but if we don't we have another 60 days to try and find it! Thanks Mesaboy2!!!


----------



## Liz311w

Does the 60 window start from your check in date or the first day you go to the parks?  For instance, we will arrive and check in on June 1st, but we wont be going to the parks until the 2nd. I'm just trying to figure out if I need to stay up tonight or tomorrow night...


----------



## mesaboy2

RenaissanceBabe said:


> I book tonight! (presumably at 1am based on what I've read) and I feel really prepared and ready to go! I just wanted to post here how glad I am this post exists for people like me who haven't been able to use the new fast pass+ yet. Hopefully we get everything we want, but if we don't we have another 60 days to try and find it! Thanks Mesaboy2!!!


 
I am expecting 1:00a Eastern for the next 10 days or so, reports over the last couple of nights appear to confirm.  



Liz311w said:


> *Does the 60 window start from your check in date or the first day you go to the parks?*  For instance, we will arrive and check in on June 1st, but we wont be going to the parks until the 2nd. I'm just trying to figure out if I need to stay up tonight or tomorrow night...


 
Sixty days prior to check-in date is when your window will open.


----------



## Capang

Thanks Mesaboy2!! I was able to reserve all of our FP last night. This thread helped me so much!


----------



## Itinkso

Deleted


----------



## Liz311w

Why would my mom be listed under family and friends and linked to our reservations but not show up when I'm trying to book my fast passes?  This has totally screwed up everything.    Everyone is accounted for except my mom but she shows linked in MDX.  I cant do anything now because she isn't included.


----------



## Liz311w

So after wanting to throw my computer out the window last night, I called Disney first thing this morning and evidently there was a 'glitch' last night and my account was one of the handful affected by this 'glitch'.  I still can't even log into MDX this morning and they have no ETA of when my account will be up and running again today.  In the mean time, I have lost the chance to get my Daughter the one thing she wanted which was to meet Elsa and Anna.  I stayed up late last night for no reason and although I made reservations for everyone *but* my mom, I spent so much time trying to figure out why she wouldn't show up that I lost out on the good time slots that fit between our ADRs etc...  So NOT happy with this whole situation right now.  I want to cry.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Liz311w said:


> So after wanting to throw my computer out the window last night, I called Disney first thing this morning and evidently there was a 'glitch' last night and my account was one of the handful affected by this 'glitch'.  I still can't even log into MDX this morning and they have no ETA of when my account will be up and running again today.  In the mean time, I have lost the chance to get my Daughter the one thing she wanted which was to meet Elsa and Anna.  I stayed up late last night for no reason and although I made reservations for everyone *but* my mom, I spent so much time trying to figure out why she wouldn't show up that I lost out on the good time slots that fit between our ADRs etc...  So NOT happy with this whole situation right now.  I want to cry.



So sorry to hear that! That is so frustrating!    On a side note, a lot of people are reporting not being able to login to MDE this morning.  I'm one of them.  Supposedly the server is down (reported by someone who called).  So it is not just your account this morning on being able to login.


----------



## Carrie Gruber

prettypatchesmsu said:


> So sorry to hear that! That is so frustrating!    On a side note, a lot of people are reporting not being able to login to MDE this morning.  I'm one of them.  Supposedly the server is down (reported by someone who called).  So it is not just your account this morning on being able to login.


This is my biggest fear with booking ADRs and FP's for my trip in October...will be my first time trying to book FPs as the last time I was down we still had the paper FP's (nostalgic sigh). Hoping my FPs are as easy to get as my ADRs were in 2013. You would think that by now they'd have all of the bugs worked out and have their website running efficiently as they have so many customers (paying a LOT of money) that need to book their experiences months in advance.


----------



## sweetnjmom

The server is down for me (my FP+ booking day is tomorrow) and it was last night as well. I called Disney and they said it was on their end. But that doesn't matter for people who are trying to book FP+ and it's very upsetting. I am praying this is fixed by the time I have to do mine at 1 AM.

The message I get is this: Sorry, the Email or Member Name and/or Password do not match any in our system. Please try again or create a new account.
If you feel this message is in error, call (407) 939-4357 for assistance.

Believe me, I know that my member name/email and password are correct. Ridiculous.

Edited to add a question:

Assuming everything works tonight/tomorrow and I can book my FP+ over the next six days, I have a question that I'm not 100% sure about.  Can I change a FP experience on the app, while in the parks (say if I don't need to use one) even if I'm NOT staying on property? I read somewhere that if you're not staying on property you need to go to a kiosk to make changes.

Thanks.


----------



## Cluelyss

sweetnjmom said:


> The server is down for me (my FP+ booking day is tomorrow) and it was last night as well. I called Disney and they said it was on their end. But that doesn't matter for people who are trying to book FP+ and it's very upsetting. I am praying this is fixed by the time I have to do mine at 1 AM.
> 
> The message I get is this: Sorry, the Email or Member Name and/or Password do not match any in our system. Please try again or create a new account.
> If you feel this message is in error, call (407) 939-4357 for assistance.
> 
> Believe me, I know that my member name/email and password are correct. Ridiculous.
> 
> Edited to add a question:
> 
> Assuming everything works tonight/tomorrow and I can book my FP+ over the next six days, I have a question that I'm not 100% sure about.  Can I change a FP experience on the app, while in the parks (say if I don't need to use one) even if I'm NOT staying on property? I read somewhere that if you're not staying on property you need to go to a kiosk to make changes.
> 
> Thanks.


You can make changes to your original 3 anytime via the app.


----------



## Carrie Gruber

sweetnjmom said:


> The server is down for me (my FP+ booking day is tomorrow) and it was last night as well. I called Disney and they said it was on their end. But that doesn't matter for people who are trying to book FP+ and it's very upsetting. I am praying this is fixed by the time I have to do mine at 1 AM.
> 
> The message I get is this: Sorry, the Email or Member Name and/or Password do not match any in our system. Please try again or create a new account.
> If you feel this message is in error, call (407) 939-4357 for assistance.
> 
> Believe me, I know that my member name/email and password are correct. Ridiculous.
> 
> Edited to add a question:
> 
> Assuming everything works tonight/tomorrow and I can book my FP+ over the next six days, I have a question that I'm not 100% sure about.  Can I change a FP experience on the app, while in the parks (say if I don't need to use one) even if I'm NOT staying on property? I read somewhere that if you're not staying on property you need to go to a kiosk to make changes.
> 
> Thanks.


I agree, it's ridiculous and their reply is not what you want to hear. They really need to work on their system so this kind of thing doesn't happen. For those guests who are being impacted by not being able to make their FP+, it's a nightmare. (This would be me ----> ) You spend so much time planning your trip and then everything is thrown off because Disney can't get their act together...I have a knot in my stomach just reading your post, hoping that they get it fixed in time for you to get the FP+ you want.


----------



## sweetnjmom

Cluelyss said:


> You can make changes to your original 3 anytime via the app.



Whew!   I wasn't sure... I know I made on the fly changes last time and wanted to be sure I could do that again. Thanks!


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

Hi MesaBoy, I have read this thread multiple times - thank you for this! I will start my 30- days out booking tomorrow. I am confused about 2 things regarding booking strategies...

1. Why is it advantageous to pick a time further than from what you want, and then update the time later to the time you do want? (Per the Micah post)

2. I read about advantage in choosing things you don't really want, and then changing it to something you do want later...is this a good idea? 

 Is the strategy to accept the "package" MDE spits out so you get your top choice with 2 undesired ones, and the switch those later?

Thank you for your help!!!!!


----------



## BrerNashville

Does Disney make more FP+s available at the 30 day window? I've got an afternoon FP for TSM, but need to go in the morning. There are no morning times available now. Right now, it's more than 30 days out (onsite). When that day becomes 30 days out, does Disney typically release more FP+ into the system so that am times may be there, or will it be strictly limited to cancellations from here on out?


----------



## mesaboy2

BrerNashville said:


> *Does Disney make more FP+s available at the 30 day window?* I've got an afternoon FP for TSM, but need to go in the morning. There are no morning times available now. Right now, it's more than 30 days out (onsite). When that day becomes 30 days out, does Disney typically release more FP+ into the system so that am times may be there, or will it be strictly limited to cancellations from here on out?



There are no verifiable indications of this.


----------



## capegirl

BrerNashville said:


> Does Disney make more FP+s available at the 30 day window? I've got an afternoon FP for TSM, but need to go in the morning. There are no morning times available now. Right now, it's more than 30 days out (onsite). When that day becomes 30 days out, does Disney typically release more FP+ into the system so that am times may be there, or will it be strictly limited to cancellations from here on out?



I have been trying for an earlier TSM FP for at least four weeks; no go, only later times available. Right now we're stuck with 6pm. I was hoping that they may release more times on the morning of, when the park opens.


----------



## Tatertot75

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Hi MesaBoy, I have read this thread multiple times - thank you for this! I will start my 30- days out booking tomorrow. I am confused about 2 things regarding booking strategies...
> 
> 1. Why is it advantageous to pick a time further than from what you want, and then update the time later to the time you do want? (Per the Micah post)
> 
> 2. I read about advantage in choosing things you don't really want, and then changing it to something you do want later...is this a good idea?
> 
> Is the strategy to accept the "package" MDE spits out so you get your top choice with 2 undesired ones, and the switch those later?
> 
> Thank you for your help!!!!!




1. FP+ times aren't allowed to overlap, so you won't be given an option that overlaps with one you already have booked even if it's available. For example, say you want to eat lunch at 11, then have FPs at noon, 1:00, and 2:00. If you pick an option that has one at 12:10, one at 1:30, and one at 4, you won't be able to pick times that overlap with any of the suggested slots. However, if you pick an option with all the pre-selected slots after dinner, you can pick your ideal times (provided that they're still available) without worry because there won't be any overlap.

2. It depends on what you want. If you want an early-ish time for Anna and Elsa, it could be advantageous to click A&E and then two random ones just to click "confirm" a few seconds sooner than you would if you had read through the whole list. Otherwise, it's fine to scroll through the list and pick out the attractions you want.


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

Thank you tatertot! And Mesa too!


----------



## stevea20

I am going early next month and I'm not even going to attempt reading all 117 pages of this thread, so this may have already been asked.
Using the MagicBands with DDP, do both of us have to scan in the restaurants or will just one scan cover us both?


----------



## bigcrit

Greetings and thank you for such a great thread. Is there anyway to do a test run with the system? I am a few months away from an offsite visit. It has been 5 years since my last trip and I am absolutely lost with this system.

In the past we would arrive at rope drop and fast pass much of our rides. It appears the system is more restrictive for someone who likes to tour like that. Can someone who tours like that still make the most of their day as in the past?

How do you you fast pass the Be Our Guest restaurant? Very interested in taking my daughters there for lunch. Is it hard to get in there?

I apologize if this has already been asked but I could not find it.

Best regards,


----------



## spacemountain

Our hotel reservations are split into two at the same hotel in order to take advantage of the discount. Since it's two reservations, will we have to do 2 separate FP+ booking times, or because we have the 7 day park hoppers, we can still do it all at once?


----------



## Cluelyss

spacemountain said:


> Our hotel reservations are split into two at the same hotel in order to take advantage of the discount. Since it's two reservations, will we have to do 2 separate FP+ booking times, or because we have the 7 day park hoppers, we can still do it all at once?


You will be able to book all 7 days when the window for your first reservation opens up, assuming you are staying onsite.


----------



## Cluelyss

bigcrit said:


> Greetings and thank you for such a great thread. Is there anyway to do a test run with the system? I am a few months away from an offsite visit. It has been 5 years since my last trip and I am absolutely lost with this system.
> 
> In the past we would arrive at rope drop and fast pass much of our rides. It appears the system is more restrictive for someone who likes to tour like that. Can someone who tours like that still make the most of their day as in the past?
> 
> How do you you fast pass the Be Our Guest restaurant? Very interested in taking my daughters there for lunch. Is it hard to get in there?
> 
> I apologize if this has already been asked but I could not find it.
> 
> Best regards,


First, BOG is reservation only now for lunch, no more FPs.

Second, we had a similar touring style pre FP+ and what has worked for us in recent trips is to arrive at rope drop, ride standby for the first few hours, then begin our first 3 FPs late morning / early afternoon. At MK you will still find a god deal of availability for 4th, 5th, etc FPs once your first 3 have been used. In other parks, availability will vary.


----------



## Rose77

bigcrit said:


> Greetings and thank you for such a great thread.* Is there anyway to do a test run with the system?* I am a few months away from an offsite visit. It has been 5 years since my last trip and I am absolutely lost with this system.
> 
> In the past we would arrive at rope drop and fast pass much of our rides. It appears the system is more restrictive for someone who likes to tour like that. Can someone who tours like that still make the most of their day as in the past?


I have been able to do a few "test runs" to get used to the system. I am staying offsite as well. You will need to have your tickets linked to your MDE account. Then, just pick a date that is not more than 30 days out to try your test. Just be sure to cancel your selections right away so you're not preventing others from getting FPs that day.



bigcrit said:


> *How do you you fast pass the Be Our Guest restaurant? *Very interested in taking my daughters there for lunch. Is it hard to get in there?
> 
> I apologize if this has already been asked but I could not find it.
> 
> Best regards,


As PP said, BOG now takes reservations. You'll need to book it like any other ADR (up to 180 days out)


----------



## bigcrit

This is why I love the disboards. People are always so friendly and provide excellent info. YOU PEOPLE ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Cluelyss said:


> First, BOG is reservation only now for lunch, no more FPs.
> 
> Second, we had a similar touring style pre FP+ and what has worked for us in recent trips is to arrive at rope drop, ride standby for the first few hours, then begin our first 3 FPs late morning / early afternoon. At MK you will still find a god deal of availability for 4th, 5th, etc FPs once your first 3 have been used. In other parks, availability will vary.



So glad to see we can tour like we used to, to some degree anyways. I really appreciate the FP+ advice.





Rose77 said:


> I have been able to do a few "test runs" to get used to the system. I am staying offsite as well. You will need to have your tickets linked to your MDE account. Then, just pick a date that is not more than 30 days out to try your test. Just be sure to cancel your selections right away so you're not preventing others from getting FPs that day.
> 
> As PP said, BOG now takes reservations. You'll need to book it like any other ADR (up to 180 days out)



Going to book ASAP. Thank you all so very much


----------



## Jetku

Is there a good comprehensive post surrounding the 4th FP logistics?

If I make MK fps for Monday, I get 4. Tuesday (when I am actually there) is 3...


----------



## CaryHaven

Just checking to see if I understand correctly, since this is the first time we've stayed offsite.
We have APs and are traveling with MIL who has a five day ticket.  I'm making FPs for all of us.  Our stay is 30 days out starting at midnight tonight, but since we're offsite, does that mean we can't plan for more than one day at a time?  In other words,_ do I have to get on at midnight each night for the next five nights _to correspond to each consecutive park day (5 days total)?  I know I could wait until next week and do them all at once, but I'd rather try my best each night if that's what I have to do.


----------



## Itinkso

CaryHaven said:


> Just checking to see if I understand correctly, since this is the first time we've stayed offsite.
> We have APs and are traveling with MIL who has a five day ticket.  I'm making FPs for all of us.  Our stay is 30 days out starting at midnight tonight, but since we're offsite, does that mean we can't plan for more than one day at a time?  In other words,_ do I have to get on at midnight each night for the next five nights _to correspond to each consecutive park day (5 days total)?  I know I could wait until next week and do them all at once, but I'd rather try my best each night if that's what I have to do.


Sadly, it's 1:00a for tonight and the rest of your booking nights. Because you are offsite, it is 5 nights of this for you - and 1:00a because MK's regular closing is 1:00a during this Spring Break period.


----------



## Cyrano

CaryHaven said:


> Just checking to see if I understand correctly, since this is the first time we've stayed offsite.
> We have APs and are traveling with MIL who has a five day ticket.  I'm making FPs for all of us.  Our stay is 30 days out starting at midnight tonight, but since we're offsite, does that mean we can't plan for more than one day at a time?  In other words,_ do I have to get on at midnight each night for the next five nights _to correspond to each consecutive park day (5 days total)?  I know I could wait until next week and do them all at once, but I'd rather try my best each night if that's what I have to do.



Yes unfortunately for off-site guests it is the nightly routine getting each 30 day out FP+, or wait the week and try to bag them all.

I think I would try to get them a day at a time. Good luck


----------



## Jetku

I was able to book a 4th fastpass for magic kingdom on Tuesday. Had to select new fastpasses for the day, then was able to get approximately the same times for them, including mine train. It defaulted me to little mermaid, but I then could change it to anything else available. Took buzz light year, as my wife is expecting!  Probably not necessary but glad I could get the extra!


----------



## CaryHaven

Itinkso said:


> Sadly, it's 1:00a for tonight and the rest of your booking nights. Because you are offsite, it is 5 nights of this for you - and 1:00a because MK's regular closing is 1:00a during this Spring Break period.



Wow, I was hoping it wasn't 1:00 am but hadn't taken the time to check.    Oh well, at least I'm going to Disney World.


----------



## CaryHaven

Cyrano said:


> Yes unfortunately for off-site guests it is the nightly routine getting each 30 day out FP+, or wait the week and try to bag them all.
> 
> I think I would try to get them a day at a time. Good luck



I can't believe I never knew about offsite doing this every night.  Not a huge deal for me personally, but I can see how it would be irritating.  Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## wdhinn89

Jetku said:


> I was able to book a 4th fastpass for magic kingdom on Tuesday. Had to select new fastpasses for the day, then was able to get approximately the same times for them, including mine train. It defaulted me to little mermaid, but I then could change it to anything else available. Took buzz light year, as my wife is expecting!  Probably not necessary but glad I could get the extra!


Is this the normal for booking the 4th fastpass?  Cancelling everything and rebooking is ridiculous!


----------



## Candleshoe

Itinkso said:


> Sadly, it's 1:00a for tonight and the rest of your booking nights. Because you are offsite, it is 5 nights of this for you - and 1:00a because MK's regular closing is 1:00a during this Spring Break period.


Tonight's my night for two days' worth!   1a EST so midnight for me.   Whew!


----------



## Itinkso

wdhinn89 said:


> Is this the normal for booking the 4th fastpass?  Cancelling everything and rebooking is ridiculous!


The PP was referring to the 4 pre-selected FPs that were in effect for a brief testing period last week.

The typical 4th FP is acquired at a kiosk after the initial 3 FPs for the day are used or expired.


----------



## Jetku

Itinkso said:


> The PP was referring to the 4 pre-selected FPs that were in effect for a brief testing period last week.
> 
> The typical 4th FP is acquired at a kiosk after the initial 3 FPs for the day are used or expired.



No I wasnt. I'm referring to my visit to the MK on this upcoming Tuesday.

Looks a bit abnormal bc my wife is expecting, so I stole her one fp and have a single rider fp for mine train and space mountain.


----------



## Richard M Nixon

Did I just find a bug in FP+? I wanted to change an attraction for 1 of my 3 FP+ and I cancelled it instead of just changing the attraction. Now there's no way for me to add a 3rd FP without going through the 'make a new FP' process, which it says will cancel my other two.


----------



## mesaboy2

Richard M Nixon said:


> Did I just find a bug in FP+? I wanted to change an attraction for 1 of my 3 FP+ and *I cancelled it instead of just changing the attraction. Now there's no way for me to add a 3rd FP* without going through the 'make a new FP' process, which it says will cancel my other two.



See the OP and the bolded text warning against this practice.


----------



## Richard M Nixon

TL;DR


----------



## Candleshoe

Richard M Nixon said:


> TL;DR


Then, to answer your question "NO" you did not find the bug. 
It's known.

And warned about in the first post.

Hope _this_ wasn't too long to read.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Ugh should I get wishes fp+ stoll on the fence advice?


----------



## Mouse of Mystery

Wishes FP is simply a luxury FP. There are plenty of great spots in the park to view the spectacular. You just have to decide whether or not you're willing to stake them out in plenty of time, or if you're okay with any good/decent spot that's available. They've been doing fireworks at WDW for years without a FP (or an enlarged hub, for that matter!) and it's been just fine.


----------



## Cluelyss

Richard M Nixon said:


> Did I just find a bug in FP+? I wanted to change an attraction for 1 of my 3 FP+ and I cancelled it instead of just changing the attraction. Now there's no way for me to add a 3rd FP without going through the 'make a new FP' process, which it says will cancel my other two.


You also have the option of calling Disney IT to get the 3rd FP added back. The "cancel" function eliminates the FP altogether, including the option to change it to another attraction. The "change" function allows you to change times and/or attractions.


----------



## Cluelyss

CampbellzSoup said:


> Ugh should I get wishes fp+ stoll on the fence advice?


Recent reports have been that Disney is filling the new FP areas to capacity so you are not avoiding crowds by using a FP here. Additionally, they are opening the areas approximately 2 hours in advance, so it's not saving any time, either. That said, not worth a FP IMO. Plus, you are eliminating your chances to get additional FPs during the day.


----------



## Candleshoe

Thanks to everyone here!  I made my first two nights worth of FPs last night - a MK day and an AK day.  It was for a large party so the only hiccup came when i couldn't remember
how to split my party.  But I got everyone on the most popular ones first then split off half the party.  
We aren't going for A&E, and I didn't get a morning SDMT, but I did get one right after lunch (which is at BOG, so that works!).

I get a break tonight then tomorrow will make my HS -- SWW version -- day.   Guess I should /finally/ make some firm decisions about that day! LOL.


----------



## Delilah1310

just wanted to leave my thanks here for all the good people who have weighed in with advice, and especially for the comprehensive work by @mesaboy2 !!
our window opened last night and it went as expected, very smoothly and we are tremendously happy with what we were able to secure (we weren't going for A&E, so we did avoid the biggest hurdle altogether).

to any one else making FP+ for the first time, I understand the anxiety but believe me, its a pretty straightforward process if you read through all this advice and do some prep work.

thanks again everyone!


----------



## sweetnjmom

Doing FP+ one day at a time at 1 AM has been pretty exhausting.  I'm hoping seasoned FP+ pickers can give some insight...

Tonight (tomorrow?) I can book my FP for my AK Day on May 7th.  Do I still need to get up at 1 AM to get 1. Safari, 2. Dinosaur (which I'm not even sure my son will ride) and 3. Kali River Rapids?  Or could I easily get them at 6 AM when my husband's alarm goes off?  Same question for the next day at MK with my picks being 1. Buzz, 2. Speedway and one other (can't decide what). I wasn't going to bother trying for a 9 PM MSEP spot that night (leaving pretty early the next day) so if I could easily get them in the morning, I'd be happy.


----------



## ckelly14

sweetnjmom said:


> Doing FP+ one day at a time at 1 AM has been pretty exhausting.  I'm hoping seasoned FP+ pickers can give some insight...
> 
> Tonight (tomorrow?) I can book my FP for my AK Day on May 7th.  Do I still need to get up at 1 AM to get 1. Safari, 2. Dinosaur (which I'm not even sure my son will ride) and 3. Kali River Rapids?  Or could I easily get them at 6 AM when my husband's alarm goes off?  Same question for the next day at MK with my picks being 1. Buzz, 2. Speedway and one other (can't decide what). I wasn't going to bother trying for a 9 PM MSEP spot that night (leaving pretty early the next day) so if I could easily get them in the morning, I'd be happy.




I would sleep in.  Even MSEP is still showing availability that week.


----------



## wdhinn89

Jetku said:


> No I wasnt. I'm referring to my visit to the MK on this upcoming Tuesday.
> 
> Looks a bit abnormal bc my wife is expecting, so I stole her one fp and have a single rider fp for mine train and space mountain.
> 
> View attachment 86435


So does this mean that the 4th FP+ trial period has been extended? It would be great if it meant we could all book 4 FP+ now  (wishful thinking here)


----------



## sweetnjmom

ckelly14 said:


> I would sleep in.  Even MSEP is still showing availability that week.



Thanks for your reply.   While MSEP is showing availability, it seems to only be for the 11 PM parade--which is far too late for my 5-year-old son.   So we'll do our best to get a good spot without the FP+ on May 6th (the night we'd originally hoped to get it) for the 9 PM parade and go with the flow.  Now to figure out my 3rd FP+ at MK on the 8th.


----------



## MikeandReneePlus5

Is it possible to look at possibly changing your FP+ ressies or must you release them before you even get to look at other options?

When I try and change something it gives the ! and warning that I will lose what I have.


----------



## Cluelyss

MikeandReneePlus5 said:


> Is it possible to look at possibly changing your FP+ ressies or must you release them before you even get to look at other options?
> 
> When I try and change something it gives the ! and warning that I will lose what I have.


I *believe* it will not cancel your existing FPs until you actually select and confirm the new ones. I know that's true for making changes with the modify function.


----------



## Jetku

MikeandReneePlus5 said:


> Is it possible to look at possibly changing your FP+ ressies or must you release them before you even get to look at other options?
> 
> When I try and change something it gives the ! and warning that I will lose what I have.


You don't actually lose them until you finalize the new selection (continue/confirm on the screen with A,B,C,D)


----------



## DonaldDuck77

Richard M Nixon said:


> TL;DR



You can read it while waiting in line for the FP+ you cancelled.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

ok I'm bothering you guys so much but it's out of LOVE!  FP+ for the parade is it worth it?  I canceled my wishes one.


----------



## Cluelyss

CampbellzSoup said:


> ok I'm bothering you guys so much but it's out of LOVE!  FP+ for the parade is it worth it?  I canceled my wishes one.


If you can stay to view the 2nd parade, it will be much less crowded and you will not need a FP. However, I have 2 small children, so for me, YES it's worth it for the early parade. I don't recall you having children in your party, though, so I'd recommend saving your FP and catching the later parade.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

You rock - it's nice to get some answers in this thread without a condescending answer - thank you so much Cluelyss - and your family looks so awesome in your photo


----------



## jenji124

I'm in the beginning stages of planning a big family vacation next year. When selecting fast passes for all of us their are some things we'd like to do together in one park and different things in another park. If they are all linked is the a way to make different fastpass reservations for all of us. Some don't like thrill rides where others do. I've only previously made fast pass reservations for 3 of us and we all did the same thing. this is the first time it would be a large group


----------



## Cluelyss

jenji124 said:


> I'm in the beginning stages of planning a big family vacation next year. When selecting fast passes for all of us their are some things we'd like to do together in one park and different things in another park. If they are all linked is the a way to make different fastpass reservations for all of us. Some don't like thrill rides where others do. I've only previously made fast pass reservations for 3 of us and we all did the same thing. this is the first time it would be a large group


Yes. When you make your FP selections, the first thing you will do is select your party. You can select all or some of your linked members and then select your park and date. Then simply repeat the process for the others. If there's a day when you want to do some things together and some apart, it's probably easiest to schedule the whole party, then switch out one or two attractions as needed.


----------



## cinderella'smommy

OK, so I am a little embarrassed to ask this really basic question, but, I have always had it in my head that you need to have your park tickets linked to your MDE prior to being able to make FP+ selections.  We have a room only reservation at POP.  I am starting to think that we don't need the park tickets at the 60 day mark; the resort reservation is enough to activate the FP+ selection process.  Am I right on that?


----------



## mesaboy2

cinderella'smommy said:


> OK, so I am a little embarrassed to ask this really basic question, but, I have always had it in my head that you need to have your park tickets linked to your MDE prior to being able to make FP+ selections.  We have a room only reservation at POP.  I am starting to think that we don't need the park tickets at the 60 day mark; the resort reservation is enough to activate the FP+ selection process.  Am I right on that?



Curious, why are you second-guessing?  Your first instinct is the correct one--you need tickets linked before booking FPs.


----------



## cinderella'smommy

I was thinking that maybe just the reservation was enough because of the way things were worded in Disney's FAQs about FP+. It seemed like they were saying two things: if you had your tickets, your FP selection opened up for dates within 30 days; but if you had a room reservation, you could book at 60 days, for up to 14 days.  It didn't seem to be saying that your tickets had to be attached to your reservation.  But, I will admit to not taking a huge amount of time to look around the Disney site for the rules when I knew that I had a bunch of experts right here!  Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

cinderella'smommy said:


> I was thinking that maybe just the reservation was enough because of the way things were worded in Disney's FAQs about FP+. It seemed like they were saying two things: *if you had your tickets, your FP selection opened up for dates within 30 days; but if you had a room reservation, you could book at 60 days, for up to 14 days*.  It didn't seem to be saying that your tickets had to be attached to your reservation.  But, I will admit to not taking a huge amount of time to look around the Disney site for the rules when I knew that I had a bunch of experts right here!  Thanks!



Tickets are required for both cases.


----------



## cinderella'smommy

Thanks again!  It seemed like it was maybe an 'or'. Truthfully, my concern is that we are going with another family for our upcoming trip in June.  I have got our tickets linked, etc, so we are all set.  I have told them that they need theirs, but I kinda don't trust them; I am fearful that they might not have their act together at 60 days.  So, I was looking for a loophole! ; )


----------



## sweetnjmom

Hopefully my last FP+ planning question for my trip...  last day of booking is tonight at 1 am for Fri. 5/8 and I'll be picking two for my son (his favorites on our last trip) Buzz Lightyear and Tomorrowland Speedway. So I have one more to choose and unless I actually manage to get the 9 PM MSEP (was unable to get for Wed. 5/6), I'm not sure what to pick. We'll have hit most of the "headliners" on our previous days at MK and my husband suggested Pirates of the Caribbean. Are the waits for that longer than 20 minutes in the afternoon? Is Pirates a useful pick? This would be in the mid afternoon, as we will be at HS for the H&V Disney Jr. breakfast earlier that day.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

I've read through and searched but cannot find exactly what I'm wanting to know.  I know you cannot make your three fp+ choices for different parks like 1 in MK and 2 at HS.  But there are three in our party going, and two of us might go to MK one day and one go to Epcot that same day.  Can in one day I make FP+ reservations for two of us in the party at MK, and the other persons at Epcot?  If so, how?  All tickets linked to one account controlling everything.


----------



## ghtx

prettypatchesmsu said:


> I've read through and searched but cannot find exactly what I'm wanting to know.  I know you cannot make your three fp+ choices for different parks like 1 in MK and 2 at HS.  But there are three in our party going, and two of us might go to MK one day and one go to Epcot that same day.  *Can in one day I make FP+ reservations for two of us in the party at MK, and the other persons at Epcot?*  If so, how?  All tickets linked to one account controlling everything.



Yes.

See the response by "Cluelyss" about six or seven posts above this one.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

ghtx said:


> Yes.
> 
> See the response by "Cluelyss" about six or seven posts above this one.


Ok, so it's basically the same process as choosing different attractions in the same park, except I will choose a different park for that person?  Is that correct?


----------



## Cluelyss

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Ok, so it's basically the same process as choosing different attractions in the same park, except I will choose a different park for that person?  Is that correct?


Yes. First select the individuals that want FPs in the other park, then choose the park and date. Proceed as usual from there. Repeat for the rest of your party.


----------



## Malsf05

I feel a little silly about this but...  I have been to WDW a number of times, but have not been there a good 5 years now.  This year I have reservations for the end of August with my family, who it will be their first time (husband and two girls, 10 and 3).  I believe I understand how fastpass+ works. and I have a basic plan for magic kingdom using rope drop as a method along with fastpass.  But for Epcot and Hollywood studios, I feel at loss.  I guess now rides that use to be walk on rides now have longer waits, but I would prefer to use my fastpass for rides such as soarin and test track. My question I suppose, Do I have to use fast passes now for shows (Little mermaid, beauty and the beast) and smaller rides such as spaceship earth.  
Also I've never actually done the meet and greet with characters. This year going with my girls, of course they want to meet their favorite characters, do I use a fast pass for those meet and greets. what if the rolling fast pass run out for the bigger rides (splash mountain) while I'm there?


----------



## mesaboy2

Malsf05 said:


> I feel a little silly about this but...  I have been to WDW a number of times, but have not been there a good 5 years now.  This year I have reservations for the end of August with my family, who it will be their first time (husband and two girls, 10 and 3).  I believe I understand how fastpass+ works. and I have a basic plan for magic kingdom using rope drop as a method along with fastpass.  But for Epcot and Hollywood studios, I feel at loss.  I guess now rides that use to be walk on rides now have longer waits, but I would prefer to use my fastpass for rides such as soarin and test track. My question I suppose,
> 
> *1.* *Do I have to use fast passes now for shows (Little mermaid, beauty and the beast) and smaller rides such as spaceship earth.*
> 
> Also I've never actually done the meet and greet with characters. This year going with my girls, of course they want to meet their favorite characters,
> 
> *2.  do I use a fast pass for those meet and greets*.
> 
> what if the rolling fast pass run out for the bigger rides (splash mountain) while I'm there?


 
1.  Usually not.  I prioritized the "best" use of all of these as best I could in Post #2.

2.  Some need them more than others.  By far the one that is most in demand and the best use of FP is Anna and Elsa in MK.


----------



## Candleshoe

mesaboy2 said:


> *(I do not attempt to integrate priorities of FPs for SWW shows. All of these special-event FPs are reportedly Tier 1. See this thread for the best and up-to-date information on all things SWW: http://www.disboards.com/threads/of...nd-tricks-2015.3324422/page-287#post-53385102.)*


Mesaboy, did you really mean to go to that post of the thread?  

You really want a jello-shot, right?


----------



## mesaboy2

Candleshoe said:


> Mesaboy, did you really mean to go to that post of the thread?
> 
> You really want a jello-shot, right?


 
I'm a doofus.  Thanks for the catch, it is corrected.


----------



## sweetnjmom

I am DONE with my FP+.  Thanks @mesaboy2 for all your help!


----------



## Ooh De Lally

I want to apologize in advance because I am sure this has been answered numerous times already but I can't seem to find out using search...

I have a 4 day ticket and have already made my selections. I might be arriving in WDW a day early and if so will want to go to a park on that day and then upgrade my ticket to a 5 day. If I enter a park on an unscheduled day will it affect my fp selections for the following days? I don't want to lose my fp selections for my last day. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## scrappinmom

Help with 4th of July.....It will be our last day of our 10 day trip - so we will have done everything we "needed" to do. I plan on rope drop doing the one last time attractions then we have lunch at Crystal Palace for a cool down & dinner at the Plaza for the same reasons. My question is for FP+ for the fireworks.....IF I can get it I'm thinking this would be a good use of my FP+ for that day specifically...thoughts?


----------



## Goldys4

First time poster... excited to be going to MK June 7th! We haven't been since 2009, so a lot has changed with the addition of fast passes (I don't think they had them back then). Anyway, we are at the park just one day so I wanted to make sure I got the attractions my girls really wanted. I've got our 3 FP+ set up already, but not sure if I should change one of them. I know there is a one hour window to use the FP, how long do you typically wait for the ride once you window opens? I know it will be a lot shorter than those waiting in the stand-by line, but since there are several people with a FP during that return window I would think there might be a little bit of a wait. Right now I have the SDMT set for 1:15-2:15. The next one is Peter Pan at 2:50. Should I change the Peter Pan to 2:15 (if it's still available?). I'm pretty sure we will get to the SDMT right at 1:15.


----------



## mesaboy2

Ooh De Lally said:


> I want to apologize in advance because I am sure this has been answered numerous times already but I can't seem to find out using search...
> 
> I have a 4 day ticket and have already made my selections. I might be arriving in WDW a day early and if so will want to go to a park on that day and then upgrade my ticket to a 5 day. *If I enter a park on an unscheduled day will it affect my fp selections for the following days?* I don't want to lose my fp selections for my last day. I hope this makes sense.



It shouldn't.



scrappinmom said:


> Help with 4th of July.....It will be our last day of our 10 day trip - so we will have done everything we "needed" to do. I plan on rope drop doing the one last time attractions then we have lunch at Crystal Palace for a cool down & dinner at the Plaza for the same reasons. My question is for FP+ for the fireworks.....IF I can get it *I'm thinking this would be a good use of my FP+ for that day specifically*...thoughts?



Personal decision.  The view should be ideal, but I'm not convinced the crowds will be much better inside the FP area as compared to outside it.



Goldys4 said:


> First time poster... excited to be going to MK June 7th! We haven't been since 2009, so a lot has changed with the addition of fast passes (I don't think they had them back then). Anyway, we are at the park just one day so I wanted to make sure I got the attractions my girls really wanted. I've got our 3 FP+ set up already, but not sure if I should change one of them. I know there is a one hour window to use the FP, *how long do you typically wait for the ride once you window opens? *I know it will be a lot shorter than those waiting in the stand-by line, but since there are several people with a FP during that return window I would think there might be a little bit of a wait. Right now I have the SDMT set for 1:15-2:15. The next one is Peter Pan at 2:50. Should I change the Peter Pan to 2:15 (if it's still available?). I'm pretty sure we will get to the SDMT right at 1:15.



Usually no more than 15 minutes, and often less.


----------



## Goldys4

Thanks for the welcome mesaboy2! Your answer was very helpful


----------



## CampbellzSoup

For animal kingdom do you guys think getting fast passes as my two tier B selections will save me some time for Lion King and Nemo?  I was thinking between eithe that or dumping it in adventurers outpost


----------



## bgg319

Our first day is a partial one at MK.  We have FPs for Splash, BTMR and the MSEP.  Our daughter will be in a wheelchair.  Is the MSEP worth it or would we be better off to find a spot somewhere in Frontierland?  Thanks!


----------



## bgg319

I must say the process wasn't that bad, but it is hard to plan so far ahead at 2 am in the morning.


----------



## ADisneyQueen

Do I really have to get up at 1 tonight to get these fastpasses? Can it wait until morning or will I be locked out of Toy story and 7DMT? I have a 7 day trip.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Again you don't HAVE to do anything.  If you want your fast passes before others grab them, then wait.  If you don't really care get some ZzzZ


----------



## Cluelyss

ADisneyQueen said:


> Do I really have to get up at 1 tonight to get these fastpasses? Can it wait until morning or will I be locked out of Toy story and 7DMT? I have a 7 day trip.


I know I'm late in answering your question, but for others....if you want A&E, parades or fireworks, you risk those being gone by morning. Anything else will still be there when you wake up, including TSMM and 7DMT. You can also watch this thread for upcoming availability of the most popular attractions:
http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=835236


----------



## nilla

Booked at 1:00 am last night, and while I had no problem getting A&E FPs for the 11th day of our trip (booked that day first), I did see A&E FPs were gone by 1:30 am for another day I was setting up.  That was the only attraction that ran out.  So, if you want A&E, take a nighttime nap, then get up at 1:00 and book.

FP+ booking at 1:00 am was a wonderful experience, IMO.  We got everything we wanted, and at great times.  I was able to move a few around without any issues, too.

Only glitch I ran into was it split our FPs into two sets for our Animal Kingdom day, but I was able to clear them out, re-enter them, and still get the Safari for 9:05 am.

I was having so much fun, I was actually a bit sad after I booked the last day


----------



## ADisneyQueen

Thanks, I decided not to book until this morning and everything is available ( even some E & A though we don't want that). Lots of times to choose from and I'm not even done.


----------



## ckelly14

Is it anyone else's experience that FP+ for Wishes has been easier to get with the new FP+ viewing area?


----------



## Cluelyss

ckelly14 said:


> Is it anyone else's experience that FP+ for Wishes has been easier to get with the new FP+ viewing area?


Yes. There are 2 viewing areas now instead of one, and recent reports are that they are filling them to the max.


----------



## marshallandcartersmo

My date for FP+ is in about a week.  Last trip was good old paper fast passes.  I've read this thread but can't figure out...when I make FP+ reservations...am I booking by time or attraction?  Meaning...am I going to select 11am-12pm and they will give me the option of what's available at that time, or do I put in BTMRR and it will give me the times it is available?  

TIA


----------



## bgg319

Anyone have any advice on this --->

Our first day is a partial one at MK. We have FPs for Splash, BTMR and the MSEP. Our daughter will be in a wheelchair. Is the MSEP worth it or would we be better off to find a spot somewhere in Frontierland? Thanks!


----------



## wdhinn89

marshallandcartersmo said:


> My date for FP+ is in about a week.  Last trip was good old paper fast passes.  I've read this thread but can't figure out...when I make FP+ reservations...am I booking by time or attraction?  Meaning...am I going to select 11am-12pm and they will give me the option of what's available at that time, or do I put in BTMRR and it will give me the times it is available?
> 
> TIA


Attraction.    You pick the attraction and it gives you the available times based on what is available and what fastpasses  you have for other rides


----------



## BigMommaMouse

bgg319 said:


> Anyone have any advice on this --->
> 
> Our first day is a partial one at MK. We have FPs for Splash, BTMR and the MSEP. Our daughter will be in a wheelchair. Is the MSEP worth it or would we be better off to find a spot somewhere in Frontierland? Thanks!


I thought they had special view locations for wheel chairs. However I have not been since last October.


----------



## klo1335

Does anyone have any FP+ planning advice for families with little kids who will be taking a break/nap mid day?  All of the research I have done says to make FP+ for mid-day when crowds are peak.  My plan is to be there a RD and then go back to resort after lunch or shortly after that.  My kids are early lunch eaters, typically 11am.  So my plan is to take a break around 1pm and return after naps/breaks/showers.  What times should I shot for with my FP+?  I am mainly looking at the MK as that seems to be the only park I can't really grasp how to go about it.   Thanks!

Edit - We are spending 1 full day and a 1/2 day (evening) at MK.  Unless the kids what to do another 1/2 day (evening) at MK instead of Epcot.  Still undecided yet.


----------



## Cluelyss

wdhinn89 said:


> Attraction.    You pick the attraction and it gives you the available times based on what is available and what fastpasses  you have for other rides


Also note that the system will only give you 4 options initially, usually spread throughout the day. You can always go back and change the time (subject to availability) if none of the original options fit your plans. To do this, simply use the "modify fastpass" option.


----------



## Tatertot75

marshallandcartersmo said:


> My date for FP+ is in about a week.  Last trip was good old paper fast passes.  I've read this thread but can't figure out...when I make FP+ reservations...am I booking by time or attraction?  Meaning...am I going to select 11am-12pm and they will give me the option of what's available at that time, or do I put in BTMRR and it will give me the times it is available?
> 
> TIA



You pick the attractions, and it gives you times. You can modify attractions and times after confirming.


----------



## Cluelyss

klo1335 said:


> Does anyone have any FP+ planning advice for families with little kids who will be taking a break/nap mid day?  All of the research I have done says to make FP+ for mid-day when crowds are peak.  My plan is to be there a RD and then go back to resort after lunch or shortly after that.  My kids are early lunch eaters, typically 11am.  So my plan is to take a break around 1pm and return after naps/breaks/showers.  What times should I shot for with my FP+?  I am mainly looking at the MK as that seems to be the only park I can't really grasp how to go about it.  Thanks!


This is exactly how my family tours, and we normally plan our FPs for the evening. We find we get a lot done between RD and lunch without FPs, particularly at MK.


----------



## mesaboy2

klo1335 said:


> Does anyone have any FP+ planning advice for families with little kids who will be taking a break/nap mid day?  All of the research I have done says to make FP+ for mid-day when crowds are peak.  My plan is to be there a RD and then go back to resort after lunch or shortly after that.  My kids are early lunch eaters, typically 11am.  So my plan is to take a break around 1pm and return after naps/breaks/showers.  What times should I shot for with my FP+?  I am mainly looking at the MK as that seems to be the only park I can't really grasp how to go about it.  Thanks!


 
I would plan your FPs for when you return.


----------



## klo1335

mesaboy2 said:


> I would plan your FPs for when you return.



Really?  My waits won't be super duper long in the morning/early afternoon without FP+ in late August?  I guess I just need to get a set plan for MK.  Just not sure how I want to tackle touring.  Bah.  Thanks


----------



## wdhinn89

If I have a 11:15 FP for 7DMT, what time can I arrive and when do you think I will be out by?  I have a 11:30 BOG reservation.  Are the 2 locations near each other?


----------



## Cluelyss

klo1335 said:


> Really?  My waits won't be super duper long in the morning/early afternoon without FP+ in late August?  I guess I just need to get a set plan for MK.  Just not sure how I want to tackle touring.  Bah.  Thanks


Yes, lines will start to get bad late morning/early afternoon, but I thought you said you would break for lunch around 11 then head back to the resort for a nap? If that's your plan, you won't need a FP for most rides before 11. The exceptions would be A&E, 7DMT and PP, but if any of those are a priority, either go right there at RD, or schedule a FP for the evening.


----------



## Cluelyss

wdhinn89 said:


> If I have a 11:15 FP for 7DMT, what time can I arrive and when do you think I will be out by?  I have a 11:30 BOG reservation.  Are the 2 locations near each other?


Yes, they are fairly close, but with an 11:15 FP, you will likely not get off the ride until 11:30. That being said, you will not lose your reservation for being a few minutes late, so I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## threeboysmom

OK, thinking I am finally starting to understand this new FP system.  Just linked my tickets (even though I'm not going until October) so that I can test out the booking process.

I do have a question though.  I know you can book a 4th FP after using your initial 3, and if you want to make any changes to it, you can use the app.  What if I booked my 4th FP at Epcot and then decide to hop to MK - am I able to change the location of the FP on the app or are the changes you can make limited to time and attraction only?


----------



## justustoo

Hello all! leaving tomorrow staying at Dolphin. I've already linked tix in MDE & made advance FP's. Since we don't get them with Dolphin stay, Is there any advantage to buying MagicBands? Thought I read somewhere that unlinked MB's can be used to book 3 FPs in park, but would that only be true if separate admission tickets and/pr MDE accounts were used? TIA!


----------



## srauseo

klo1335 said:


> Really?  My waits won't be super duper long in the morning/early afternoon without FP+ in late August?  I guess I just need to get a set plan for MK.  Just not sure how I want to tackle touring.  Bah.  Thanks



Yes. We were there this past mid-August and on our EMH morning at Magic Kingdom we rode: Pooh, Dumbo, Barnstormer, Tea Cups, Carousel (had a waffle at Sleepy Hollow while niece met A&E with FP), Peter Pan, Little Mermaid, Enchanted Tales, Haunted Mansion and IASM, all before our 11:30 lunch at CP. Then we took a long break and did Adventureland in the evening with FP for POTC and JC. Those of us that didn't do the A&E meet 'n greet used our 3rd FP at Space Mountain.


----------



## JohnneyB

Just booked all the Fastpasses for June!!! There were several screen glitches where I had to go nuclear and manually refresh the screen, but it worked out and I didn't lose anything. It was actually a little easier than I thought it would be. Thanks to all the pros here for the assist. My family will think I'm a genius.


----------



## jdmccon7

What is the latest on trying to book different fast passes in different parks for the same party, same day?  Last I heard this could be pretty much a nightmare.  Thankfully I only have 1 day like this to sweat, but I am still sweating it.  

4 of us will be at HS, the other 4 at AK.  The 4 at AK will have a DAS.  So maybe it is best to just book the FPs for all at HS and let the 4 at AK use the DAS?  Thoughts?  Thanks.


----------



## Cluelyss

It's very easy to do, just select the members of your party that want to go to AK on the first page, schedule their FPs, then repeat the process for the HS group. A bit time consuming, but not difficult.


jdmccon7 said:


> What is the latest on trying to book different fast passes in different parks for the same party, same day?  Last I heard this could be pretty much a nightmare.  Thankfully I only have 1 day like this to sweat, but I am still sweating it.
> 
> 4 of us will be at HS, the other 4 at AK.  The 4 at AK will have a DAS.  So maybe it is best to just book the FPs for all at HS and let the 4 at AK use the DAS?  Thoughts?  Thanks.


----------



## buzzmom12

I am new at this so I apologize if this has been answered but if I get fp for msep where dobyou sit and how in advance do you have to be there. Thanks!


----------



## threeboysmom

Thought of another question.

I'm wanting to test out the fastpass reservations ahead of time to play around and see how it all works since I've never used it before.
However, I don't want to lose any days on my tickets.

I have a 7-day ticket linked to MDE right now.  If I book 3 FP+ for a day next month, for example, what will happen if I don't actually use them?  I'm thinking I'll be fine as long as I remember to cancel, but I certainly don't want to sign in for my REAL fastpass reservation time and find out I now only have 6 days worth of tickets available to book FP+ for.  Am I making sense?

I'm probably overthinking this, but I definitely don't want to do something stupid that's turns out to be irreversible for my upcoming trip.

Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

buzzmom12 said:


> I am new at this so I apologize if this has been answered but if I get fp for msep where dobyou sit and how in advance do you have to be there. Thanks!


The FP viewing area is currently located in Town Square by the flagpole. Your return window will begin about a half hour prior to the start of the parade.


----------



## mummabear

We will have 10 day tickets plus 2 party tickets, we are staying on site but will have a split stay since we can't book more than 14 nights on the package and we need 18.
Right now we are booked for a 14 night then a 4 night but this might change depending on FD offers and dates.
The way our days break down we will use our 10 day tickets across 14 days (because we have to grrr) but they will cross the 2 different bookings.
So how does this work with booking FP?
Can I book my entire 12 days at 60 days? (Is this 60 days from the 1st day?) or will I hit trouble past my 1st checkout date?


----------



## jdmccon7

also if we want to split up in the


Cluelyss said:


> It's very easy to do, just select the members of your party that want to go to AK on the first page, schedule their FPs, then repeat the process for the HS group. A bit time consuming, but not difficult.


Thank you.  My information was out of date.   That is great news.


----------



## mcurrence

Hi Everyone! 
Thanks for all the useful information   Planning to pick 7DM, Big Thunder Mtn. and Peter Pan for our FP in Sept. What happens if I set my first FP for 9-10 window and I get there and there is no line at all? Is that just a loss  or can I switch my fast pass selection then to another time ?  If that's possible at all, will that mess up my other selections? Thanks!


----------



## MickeyReeds

threeboysmom said:


> Thought of another question.
> 
> I'm wanting to test out the fastpass reservations ahead of time to play around and see how it all works since I've never used it before.
> However, I don't want to lose any days on my tickets.
> 
> I have a 7-day ticket linked to MDE right now.  If I book 3 FP+ for a day next month, for example, what will happen if I don't actually use them?  I'm thinking I'll be fine as long as I remember to cancel, but I certainly don't want to sign in for my REAL fastpass reservation time and find out I now only have 6 days worth of tickets available to book FP+ for.  Am I making sense?
> 
> I'm probably overthinking this, but I definitely don't want to do something stupid that's turns out to be irreversible for my upcoming trip.
> 
> Thanks!


I can not speak to the exact question you are asking, but I can tell you that I was nervous about the process and wished I could have practiced beforehand as well.  However, since that wasn't possible, I read a lot on here, and watched a couple of youtube videos to see how it worked.  Last Thursday, I woke up at 12:00 a.m. and started the process and it was very simple and straightforward--even though I was a little groggy!  So, if it doesn't work out for you to be able to practice, I would not worry too much--I think you will be fine!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

mcurrence said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Thanks for all the useful information   Planning to pick 7DM, Big Thunder Mtn. and Peter Pan for our FP in Sept. What happens if I set my first FP for 9-10 window and I get there and there is no line at all? Is that just a loss  or can I switch my fast pass selection then to another time ?  If that's possible at all, will that mess up my other selections? Thanks!


You can just ride standby and modify your FP picks to change your first FP to anything else that day with availability.

FWIW, you should not need to use a FP before 11 a.m. unless it's A&E or 7DMT. Everything else will have fairly manageable lines first thing in the morning. Ride PP at rope drop and you can save a FP there, too.


----------



## mcurrence

Cluelyss said:


> You can just ride standby and modify your FP picks to change your first FP to anything else that day with availability.
> 
> FWIW, you should not need to use a FP before 11 a.m. unless it's A&E or 7DMT. Everything else will have fairly manageable lines first thing in the morning. Ride PP at rope drop and you can save a FP there, too.




Thank you!  Would I have to go to a kiosk for that or would I be able to do it from my phone on my MDE app? After I finish my 3 FP, then I have to use the Kiosks to choose a fourth, fifth, etc, right?  If I understand correctly, we can't do those from our app, only the kiosks?
Thanks again!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

mcurrence said:


> Thank you!  Would I have to go to a kiosk for that or would I be able to do it from my phone on my MDE app? After I finish my 3 FP, then I have to use the Kiosks to choose a fourth, fifth, etc, right?  If I understand correctly, we can't do those from our app, only the kiosks?
> Thanks again!!!


You can continue to modify your original 3 via the app even day-of. But for any additional FPs you must use the kiosk currently.


----------



## disneydee6

We booked at nearly 30 day mark for our trip, I know, tardy to the party!! We did get nearly every FP+ we wanted though, decent times, so for those who don't book at 60 days at 1:00am, there is hope (granted we did not want A&E or Festival Parade FP). TSM had one 'normal' time left so if we had waited longer, FP+ would have been limited to evening.

We did miss out on one FP+, of course it was 7DMT. They were available, just late in the evening. We booked it anyways just to be safe. But for those who have done so, is there a likelihood of, if we check often, to snag a better time? Or would I be wasting my time? Thanks!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

The second MSEP is a complete waste.

They cut back the space in town square and The kids got a better space without the FP+


----------



## Cluelyss

disneydee6 said:


> We booked at nearly 30 day mark for our trip, I know, tardy to the party!! We did get nearly every FP+ we wanted though, decent times, so for those who don't book at 60 days at 1:00am, there is hope (granted we did not want A&E or Festival Parade FP). TSM had one 'normal' time left so if we had waited longer, FP+ would have been limited to evening.
> 
> We did miss out on one FP+, of course it was 7DMT. They were available, just late in the evening. We booked it anyways just to be safe. But for those who have done so, is there a likelihood of, if we check often, to snag a better time? Or would I be wasting my time? Thanks!


Definitely keep checking, people change their plans all the time. And if you haven't already, try searching for overlapping singles, you may be able to find an earlier time that way. Good luck!!


----------



## disneydee6

Cluelyss said:


> Definitely keep checking, people change their plans all the time. And if you haven't already, try searching for overlapping singles, you may be able to find an earlier time that way. Good luck!!



Sorry, but how do I search for singles? Do I have to cancel or modify the current FP+ time? Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

disneydee6 said:


> Sorry, but how do I search for singles? Do I have to cancel or modify the current FP+ time? Thanks!


No, don't cancel! Using the app, select the modify FP option, then select 7DMT, then select only one or two members of your party. You may find different times available when you search for a smaller party. This is how I was able to get A&E for my family in October. The goal is to end up with FP return windows that overlap somewhere (for example, 2 from 12:30-1:30 and 2 from 1-2, and everyone enters together at 1).


----------



## klo1335

Another question.  When I go to book, it is easier to take whatever time offered and then modify the time?  Or should I go for the times I want?  We are a group of 4 and I will be going for late afternoon fast passes.  Thanks


----------



## marciemi

klo1335 said:


> Another question.  When I go to book, it is easier to take whatever time offered and then modify the time?  Or should I go for the times I want?  We are a group of 4 and I will be going for late afternoon fast passes.  Thanks


For most parks there are one or two FPP's that are the hard ones to get, particularly during the earlier time slots (7D, A&E, TSMM, Soarin', sometimes Safari).  If you want one of those and will only be in the parks at a certain time (or want the ability to get additional FPP's during the day so don't want a late slot), as you book I would look quickly for the best time for those.  Frequently for Soarin' for some reason it always offers the 8-9pm time slot for example but might also offer a 9:30-10:30am one if you glance quickly.  So overall if I wanted one that "sells out" quickly, I'd at least try for the best option for that one (and not worry about the other two) then go in later and change the others.  Late afternoon really shouldn't be a problem if you're booking at 30 days out (let alone 60) other than possibly for the ones I said above (really only the 2 MK ones) and maybe some parades/nighttime shows (I never book those so don't know).


----------



## Cluelyss

klo1335 said:


> Another question.  When I go to book, it is easier to take whatever time offered and then modify the time?  Or should I go for the times I want?  We are a group of 4 and I will be going for late afternoon fast passes.  Thanks


It's only going to give you 4 time options initially (usually spread across the day), but you will have the option to modify the time once you are done scheduling that day.


----------



## Mrs. Ciz

disneydee6 said:


> We booked at nearly 30 day mark for our trip, I know, tardy to the party!! We did get nearly every FP+ we wanted though, decent times, so for those who don't book at 60 days at 1:00am, there is hope (granted we did not want A&E or Festival Parade FP). TSM had one 'normal' time left so if we had waited longer, FP+ would have been limited to evening.
> 
> We did miss out on one FP+, of course it was 7DMT. They were available, just late in the evening. We booked it anyways just to be safe. But for those who have done so, is there a likelihood of, if we check often, to snag a better time? Or would I be wasting my time? Thanks!





Cluelyss said:


> Definitely keep checking, people change their plans all the time. And if you haven't already, try searching for overlapping singles, you may be able to find an earlier time that way. Good luck!!





Cluelyss said:


> No, don't cancel! Using the app, select the modify FP option, then select 7DMT, then select only one or two members of your party. You may find different times available when you search for a smaller party. This is how I was able to get A&E for my family in October. The goal is to end up with FP return windows that overlap somewhere (for example, 2 from 12:30-1:30 and 2 from 1-2, and everyone enters together at 1).



I just did exactly this earlier this week.  I scheduled my FP+ for just me very last minute - 3 days before our visit.  When we got there my roommate decided she wanted to tour with me, so I spent about 30 minutes getting her FP+ for the same rides I had at overlapping times.  This was 1 day before our first park day.  I got her all the same rides I had.  The only two I couldn't overlap were 7DMT and Mission Space.  Her FP+ for those two were a couple hours later than mine. but she got to ride them!  I checked MDE several times that day to get her the best times I could.  Openings came and went for all different times throughout the day.  Keep checking for those singles!


----------



## Mrs. Ciz

threeboysmom said:


> OK, thinking I am finally starting to understand this new FP system.  Just linked my tickets (even though I'm not going until October) so that I can test out the booking process.
> 
> I do have a question though.  I know you can book a 4th FP after using your initial 3, and if you want to make any changes to it, you can use the app.  What if I booked my 4th FP at Epcot and then decide to hop to MK - am I able to change the location of the FP on the app or are the changes you can make limited to time and attraction only?




I'm not sure I know the answer, but I have a related question.  I was just at WDW with some friends.  One group had morning FP+ for AK.  They used them all and went to an AK FP+ kiosk to try to book their 4th FP+ for MK because they were hopping to MK next.  As I suspected, they were told they could only book AK FP+ at AK FP+ kiosks.  So they hopped to MK, went to the MK FP+ kiosk.  Since they had already used all their FP+ in AK that day, the MK CM scheduled 3 more MK FP+ for them.  I asked if they had to schedule the 4th, use it, then schedule the 5th use it, then schedule the 6th.  My friend said no - the lady made all 3 MK FP+ at once for them.  I didn't know this was possible.  Was it a fluke or normal procedure?


----------



## aprincesswannabe

I booked our FP+ last night at 12 am CT.  There seemed to be plenty of availability and I got all rides/times I wanted for our party of 6.
It was quite possibly one of the easiest things I've done on one of Disney's websites!

I'd still like to see the ability to book in advance across property rather than being limited to one park (yes, I understand that I can add FP on site after the first 3 are used) and while I understand the reasoning behind the Tiering system I'm not a fan of it. 

I hope everyone else making reservations soon has good luck as I did.


----------



## mesaboy2

Mrs. Ciz said:


> I'm not sure I know the answer, but I have a related question.  I was just at WDW with some friends.  One group had morning FP+ for AK.  They used them all and went to an AK FP+ kiosk to try to book their 4th FP+ for MK because they were hopping to MK next.  As I suspected, they were told they could only book AK FP+ at AK FP+ kiosks.  So they hopped to MK, went to the MK FP+ kiosk.  Since they had already used all their FP+ in AK that day, *the MK CM scheduled 3 more MK FP+ for them*.  I asked if they had to schedule the 4th, use it, then schedule the 5th use it, then schedule the 6th.  My friend said no - the lady made all 3 MK FP+ at once for them.  I didn't know this was possible.  Was it a fluke or normal procedure?



Highly unusual at least, and the first time I have heard a report of this.


----------



## Mrs. Ciz

mesaboy2 said:


> Highly unusual at least, and the first time I have heard a report of this.



One other interesting FP+ thing happened this week.  I couldn't get 7DMT FP+ for overlapping times for my roommate.  Mine started at 8:45 AM, hers started at 11.55 AM.  I rode while she waited for me.  We did a bunch of other rides then I walked her back to 7DMT and got her checked in.  The CM asked if I was riding with her.  I said no, we couldn't get overlapping times, so I had already ridden it with my FP+.  He said we should have mentioned it to the CM when I rode.  He said if there are only two of us, our FP+ are only a couple of hours apart, and we are nice, they would have let us ride together!  We never got to test his advice, but from what he told us, it can't hurt to ask nicely.


----------



## Cluelyss

Mrs. Ciz said:


> I'm not sure I know the answer, but I have a related question.  I was just at WDW with some friends.  One group had morning FP+ for AK.  They used them all and went to an AK FP+ kiosk to try to book their 4th FP+ for MK because they were hopping to MK next.  As I suspected, they were told they could only book AK FP+ at AK FP+ kiosks.  So they hopped to MK, went to the MK FP+ kiosk.  Since they had already used all their FP+ in AK that day, the MK CM scheduled 3 more MK FP+ for them.  I asked if they had to schedule the 4th, use it, then schedule the 5th use it, then schedule the 6th.  My friend said no - the lady made all 3 MK FP+ at once for them.  I didn't know this was possible.  Was it a fluke or normal procedure?


This is the first report I've heard of this happening. Normal procedure is one at a time after the first 3. If anyone else has had this experience and can report back, please let us know! Even if this is only happening when park hopping it would be a huge change for the good!!


----------



## 2choozee

I need this thread! I am FP+ challenged! My  60 date is about 100 days out and I'm already nervous!
Thank you for all of this informat


----------



## jimim

all good here.  june 12th -19th for 3 wasn't bad at all.  a lot easier than april with 7 or oct with 11!  going alone is much easier!  lol


----------



## SplashMo

Say you have a group of 12 and the A&E tickets look gone (Groups of four) two days before your window opens...  We also would like 7DMT.  Would it be best to try to:

Select ALL 12 and schedule
A&E (Which will likely fail)
7DMT (Which might work)
Space Mountain
Splash Mountain  (In case A&E is not available)
BTMR (In case A&E and 7DMT are both not available)

and then go back and try and get A&E by modifying Splash mountain?

Or is it better to try smaller and smaller groups for A&E until one works and then book the rest of the FP+


----------



## vikkii19

I  have a few questions, we will be staying offsite for 13 days and then moving on site for 9 days. We are DVC members and were planning on buying AP's, but I will only have a voucher and not the actual activated AP.

Can I book FP's with an AP voucher?
If I understood the first page and if I can book using the voucher, I could book 30 days out for our off site portion and 60 days out for our on site portion?
If I can't book using the vouchers, I'm assuming that my best bet would be to get 10 day tickets and then upgrade them at the gate, but I would be limited to only booking 10 days of FP's?

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Cluelyss

SplashMo said:


> Say you have a group of 12 and the A&E tickets look gone (Groups of four) two days before your window opens...  We also would like 7DMT.  Would it be best to try to:
> 
> Select ALL 12 and schedule
> A&E (Which will likely fail)
> 7DMT (Which might work)
> Space Mountain
> Splash Mountain  (In case A&E is not available)
> BTMR (In case A&E and 7DMT are both not available)
> 
> and then go back and try and get A&E by modifying Splash mountain?
> 
> Or is it better to try smaller and smaller groups for A&E until one works and then book the rest of the FP+


Assuming you are checking availability on this thread? 
http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=835236

If your dates are already booked for A&E, I would just go ahead and schedule the rest of your FPs for you entire group, and then keep trying to modify one for A&E a few at a time at a later date. Keep in mind that with 12, you may still need to break your group up, though. Once all if your FPs are scheduled, start searching for A&E singles or doubles. Much easier than doing all of them one person at a time  Good luck!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Mesaboy2 - you might want to add another category E for the second showing of MSEP.  My DD and boyfriend attended both showings of the parade.  The first showing on Tuesday was perfect.  They sat in Town Square looking right Main St. and loved it.

Wednesday night they had FP+ for the second parade.  Because they didn't have many FP+ reserved they weren't even checking the passes and had cut back the area so that it was not longer looking down Main St. it was all facing Tony's.  They sat in the same place as the day before but didn't use the FP+.


----------



## kurri71

Needs some help please, I haven't been able to find info on this.

We are going to Magic Kingdom for 1 day in May.  We have selected our FP+ for the day but want to see if there are other better options for one of the other days we will be in Orlando.  Is there a way to check the FP+ availability for the other days without losing the existing FP+ selections?

Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

kurri71 said:


> Needs some help please, I haven't been able to find info on this.
> 
> We are going to Magic Kingdom for 1 day in May.  We have selected our FP+ for the day but want to see if there are other better options for one of the other days we will be in Orlando.  Is there a way to check the FP+ availability for the other days without losing the existing FP+ selections?
> 
> Thanks!


Do you have only a 1-day ticket linked to your account in MDX? If so, it will not let you book (or view) another day without first canceling what you have scheduled. If you are linked to an AP or multi-day ticket, you can check availability via the "make new fastpass" option and choosing your alternate date.


----------



## MikeandReneePlus5

kurri71 said:


> Needs some help please, I haven't been able to find info on this.
> 
> We are going to Magic Kingdom for 1 day in May.  We have selected our FP+ for the day but want to see if there are other better options for one of the other days we will be in Orlando.  Is there a way to check the FP+ availability for the other days without losing the existing FP+ selections?
> 
> Thanks!



You don't lose your existing FP+ until you confirm a change.  I went through this also, it warns you that you will lose them but they aren't actually lost until confirm the new selections.  So yeah, you can look around and then just cancel if you want to keep what you have.


----------



## ADisneyQueen

kurri71 said:


> Needs some help please, I haven't been able to find info on this.
> 
> We are going to Magic Kingdom for 1 day in May.  We have selected our FP+ for the day but want to see if there are other better options for one of the other days we will be in Orlando.  Is there a way to check the FP+ availability for the other days without losing the existing FP+ selections?
> 
> Thanks!


Check the link 2 posts up #2447.  But I think it will not give you times, only if there is availability.


----------



## kurri71

Cluelyss said:


> Do you have only a 1-day ticket linked to your account in MDX? If so, it will not let you book (or view) another day without first canceling what you have scheduled. If you are linked to an AP or multi-day ticket, you can check availability via the "make new fastpass" option and choosing your alternate date.



Yes, we are only going one day and it is linked to my account in MDX



MikeandReneePlus5 said:


> You don't lose your existing FP+ until you confirm a change.  I went through this also, it warns you that you will lose them but they aren't actually lost until confirm the new selections.  So yeah, you can look around and then just cancel if you want to keep what you have.



Ok, now I'm really confused lol


----------



## MikeandReneePlus5

kurri71 said:


> Yes, we are only going one day and it is linked to my account in MDX
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now I'm really confused lol



I would just call Disney.  They can look for you without cancelling what you have.  I did this when I had 2 booked and wanted to add a  third without starting over and losing the 2 I had.  they CM was very helpful and did it for me.


----------



## kurri71

ADisneyQueen said:


> Check the link 2 posts up #2447.  But I think it will not give you times, only if there is availability.


The link doesn't work for me


----------



## ADisneyQueen

MikeandReneePlus5 said:


> You don't lose your existing FP+ until you confirm a change.  I went through this also, it warns you that you will lose them but they aren't actually lost until confirm the new selections.  So yeah, you can look around and then just cancel if you want to keep what you have.





kurri71 said:


> Yes, we are only going one day and it is linked to my account in MDX
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now I'm really confused lol


I don't think you can look around w/o adding on more days.  I had five day tickets and was not able to see other days so I just added on 2 more days to my base tickets.  Call instead.


----------



## Cluelyss

kurri71 said:


> Yes, we are only going one day and it is linked to my account in MDX
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now I'm really confused lol


Once your allotted number of days are scheduled, you can't look around without canceling a day first. You may be able to call Disney and have them check for you, as pp mentioned. Or if there is something specific you are looking for (A&E, for example), you can watch this site for availability on a different day. 

http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=835236


----------



## SplashMo

Cluelyss said:


> Assuming you are checking availability on this thread?
> http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=835236
> 
> If your dates are already booked for A&E, I would just go ahead and schedule the rest of your FPs for you entire group, and then keep trying to modify one for A&E a few at a time at a later date. Keep in mind that with 12, you may still need to break your group up, though. Once all if your FPs are scheduled, start searching for A&E singles or doubles. Much easier than doing all of them one person at a time  Good luck!



Yes,

Correct that is the thread I am checking...

Thank you on the good luck.

Since my goal is three A+E FP  (5 would be ideal).

At midnight is it best to try FP+ for just three people and attempt FP+ for A+E or should I obtain FP+ for all 12 people on all three rides and then go back and try to get A+E.  I know   A very subtle difference...

Currently A+E is showing unavailable for parties of four and 7DMT is showing available for parties of four..


----------



## Cluelyss

SplashMo said:


> Yes,
> 
> Correct that is the thread I am checking...
> 
> Thank you on the good luck.
> 
> Since my goal is three A+E FP  (5 would be ideal).
> 
> At midnight is it best to try FP+ for just three people and attempt FP+ for A+E or should I obtain FP+ for all 12 people on all three rides and then go back and try to get A+E.  I know   A very subtle difference...
> 
> Currently A+E is showing unavailable for parties of four and 7DMT is showing available for parties of four..


If it were me, I'd get all the scheduling out of the way first, then go back and tweak those 3 (or 5) by searching for A&E singles, especially since there are other "big ticket" attractions you are interested in. You will find A&E singles appear quite regularly, so don't give up hope if you can't find exactly what you need right away.


----------



## disney55

Has anyone had luck having the concierge desk booking 4th fastpasses. I was wondering if for example we are at MK in the am, and use our 3 fp+ then walk back to BLT for lunch and swim, could I stop at desk and have them get me a fp for that evening at HS or EPCOT?


----------



## threeboysmom

I thought of another question regarding modifying a fast pass.

Let's say you're at Epcot and have booked your 3 FP for Test Track, Spaceship Earth, and Nemo.

You use your fast passes on Test Track & Spaceship Earth, but find that Nemo is a walk on so you choose to not use it and want to change it to another attraction.

Would you be able to modify your Nemo FP to Test Track (if one is even available)?  I know you can't book for duplicate attractions when booking your original 3, but what happens after you've already used your fast pass for a particular attraction.  Does the system actually keep track of what you've been on?


----------



## jcarwash

threeboysmom said:


> Would you be able to modify your Nemo FP to Test Track (if one is even available)?  I know you can't book for duplicate attractions when booking your original 3, but what happens after you've already used your fast pass for a particular attraction.  Does the system actually keep track of what you've been on?



I would guess that as a third FP+, you wouldn't be able to modify the tier 2 Nemo pass to a tier 1 pass for Test Track. I think you'd need to wait for the third pass to expire, then you could look for any tier or repeat attraction available for the day-of 4th pass and beyond.


----------



## Cluelyss

threeboysmom said:


> I thought of another question regarding modifying a fast pass.
> 
> Let's say you're at Epcot and have booked your 3 FP for Test Track, Spaceship Earth, and Nemo.
> 
> You use your fast passes on Test Track & Spaceship Earth, but find that Nemo is a walk on so you choose to not use it and want to change it to another attraction.
> 
> Would you be able to modify your Nemo FP to Test Track (if one is even available)?  I know you can't book for duplicate attractions when booking your original 3, but what happens after you've already used your fast pass for a particular attraction.  Does the system actually keep track of what you've been on?


Not sure if it "keeps track" (probably), but you would only be able to change Nemo to another tier 2 attraction via the app. However, you could still opt to use the Nemo FP without "needing to", which would then unlock your ability to book a 4th FP, which could be TT (if available). Otherwise, you would need to wait until your Nemo FP time expired before booking a 4th.


----------



## SplashMo

FP+ window seems to have opened up 60+1 (Going off the day before arrival instead of day of arrival).  Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## Cluelyss

SplashMo said:


> FP+ window seems to have opened up 60+1 (Going off the day before arrival instead of day of arrival).  Has anyone else seen this?


Have heard reports of this happening recently. It's a glitch, but take advantage if you can!


----------



## disneysnob

So, this June we are staying at POR for 3 nights, then offsite for 7 nights.  Onsite reservations were made through Disney(room only), and then we added "10 day PH, Water fun and more" tickets to the account/reservation, also made ADR....I thought at the 60 day mark I would be able to made my FP+ for the full 10 days, since the 10 day tix are linked to the onsite room reservation. I was only able to make them for the first 3 days of our trip. Then I assumed that each day it would let me add a day to make FP+. So, I guess I have to wait until the 30 day mark for the rest of the FP? Do I have it correct?


----------



## Cluelyss

disneysnob said:


> So, this June we are staying at POR for 3 nights, then offsite for 7 nights.  Onsite reservations were made through Disney(room only), and then we added "10 day PH, Water fun and more" tickets to the account/reservation, also made ADR....I thought at the 60 day mark I would be able to made my FP+ for the full 10 days, since the 10 day tix are linked to the onsite room reservation. I was only able to make them for the first 3 days of our trip. Then I assumed that each day it would let me add a day to make FP+. So, I guess I have to wait until the 30 day mark for the rest of the FP? Do I have it correct?


Yes, that's correct. For split, onsite stays, you can make your entire trip's worth of FP from your 1st booking's 60 day mark, but for split onsite/offsite, the 60 day window is only open for the duration of your onsite stay. After that, you must schedule 30 days in advance for each remaining offsite day.


----------



## disneydee6

Thanks all for your help. Kept checking, several times a day, and a random morning 7DMT came up this evening!!! WOOHOO! 32 Days away!


----------



## ckelly14

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, that's correct. For split, onsite stays, you can make your entire trip's worth of FP from your 1st booking's 60 day mark, but for split onsite/offsite, the 60 day window is only open for the duration of your onsite stay. After that, you must schedule 30 days in advance for each remaining offsite day.



I don't believe this is correct, hence the whole "throwaway room" idea.  You will be able to book the remaining offsite days on a rolling 60 day basis.

For example, if 60 days before your check-in day is May 1st, you will be able to book the first 4 days of your trip (onsite days plus check-out day) on May 1st.  You will then be able to book day 5 on May 5th, day 6 on May 6th, etc.

This is the way it should be unless they changed things in the last month.


----------



## Cluelyss

ckelly14 said:


> I don't believe this is correct, hence the whole "throwaway room" idea.  You will be able to book the remaining offsite days on a rolling 60 day basis.
> 
> For example, if 60 days before your check-in day is May 1st, you will be able to book the first 4 days of your trip (onsite days plus check-out day) on May 1st.  You will then be able to book day 5 on May 5th, day 6 on May 6th, etc.
> 
> This is the way it should be unless they changed things in the last month.


OP, can you please report back if you are able to book your 1st offsite day 60 days in advance vs 30? Thank you, and hope I'm wrong! I'd forgotten about the great "throwaway room" debate, so ckelly is likely correct and you'll be able to start booking again in 3 days


----------



## SplashMo

Cluelyss said:


> Have heard reports of this happening recently. It's a glitch, but take advantage if you can!


Found a likely reason.  One family in our group is arriving a day early...


----------



## disneysnob

ckelly14 said:


> I don't believe this is correct, hence the whole "throwaway room" idea.  You will be able to book the remaining offsite days on a rolling 60 day basis.
> 
> For example, if 60 days before your check-in day is May 1st, you will be able to book the first 4 days of your trip (onsite days plus check-out day) on May 1st.  You will then be able to book day 5 on May 5th, day 6 on May 6th, etc.
> 
> This is the way it should be unless they changed things in the last month.



Oooh, I hope so. On April 12th, I could book for June 11-14th (onsite dates) I guess I'll find out at midnight tonight if I can start booking for June 15th ....keeping fingers crossed


----------



## kurri71

Thanks for the previous help...

Another question.  How do you copy only 1 fastpass selection to others in your group without losing both yours and their previous selection.  Got 7DMT for 2 adults and want to move the 2 kids to that (They have an open fastpass selection)?


----------



## disneysnob

Just updating...I was able to book FP+ for June 15th this morning!  So I guess it starts at the 60 day mark, but after we move offsite, it's on a day by day basis.


----------



## Dacky619

I have a question that I haven't seen covered here (might have missed it, sorry if I did). 

We have 5 day hoppers linked (and 5 days of FPs scheduled) that we are going to upgrade to APs. We will be arriving one day before our first day of FPs are scheduled. If we enter the park before we upgrade to APs will that mess up any of our FP selections? After we enter according to Disney we will have 4 more days of entry and 5 days of FP scheduled, will they delete one of the days?


----------



## Cluelyss

kurri71 said:


> Thanks for the previous help...
> 
> Another question.  How do you copy only 1 fastpass selection to others in your group without losing both yours and their previous selection.  Got 7DMT for 2 adults and want to move the 2 kids to that (They have an open fastpass selection)?


You can only copy to the kids if there is availability. If there's not, you risk losing the one you're copying. Better to just search for times for the kids that overlap the times you already have scheduled.

Additionally, I do not think it is possible to copy only 1 of the 3 - the copy function will duplicate everything (or try ).


----------



## tzolkin

Booked my FP+ last night and reporting back.

We are staying one night at CBR and then the rest of our trip at the Dolphin (didn't have availability for our first night).  When I originally asked about split stays it seemed like I would only be able to book for the first night and then book the rest of the days at the 60 day mark from the Dolphin stay.

I went on the day early just to check and was able to book everything.

I know someone up thread mentioned a glitch that's allowing booking at 61 days.  Not sure if that was it or if they are now allowing booking for an entire trip with a split stay.


----------



## OhioMom

OK...sorry if this has already been answered.  

We are park hopping, Epcot in the morning, HS in the evening.  I currently only have one FP+ booked for Soarin.

If I leave Epcot and go to HS will I be allowed to select FP+'s at HS even though I only used one at my first park?  I think I'm reading I have to use three at my first park to become eligible to select one at a different park.


----------



## Cluelyss

OhioMom said:


> OK...sorry if this has already been answered.
> 
> We are park hopping, Epcot in the morning, HS in the evening.  I currently only have one FP+ booked for Soarin.
> 
> If I leave Epcot and go to HS will I be allowed to select FP+'s at HS even though I only used one at my first park?  I think I'm reading I have to use three at my first park to become eligible to select one at a different park.


That is correct. You must first use (or let expire) 3 FPs in the first park before you can schedule your 4th in another park.


----------



## lauradis

Cluelyss said:


> That is correct. You must first use (or let expire) 3 FPs in the first park before you can schedule your 4th in another park.



So in theory you could use all you fast passes hope over to a different park and see if they have anything good left for 4th, 5th ect. but only from a kiosk at this point or cm tablet line.


----------



## OhioMom

Cluelyss said:


> That is correct. You must first use (or let expire) 3 FPs in the first park before you can schedule your 4th in another park.



Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

lauradis said:


> So in theory you could use all you fast passes hope over to a different park and see if they have anything good left for 4th, 5th ect. but only from a kiosk at this point or cm tablet line.


Exactly. You are only limited to availability, and yes must schedule from a kiosk (or CM). This strategy works best when hopping to MK; is much less effective in parks with tiering (if you are looking for a tier 1 attraction).


----------



## deerez

If I want to go in and take a few people out of a fast pass I picked and put them on another how do I do it? I tried previously and had to redo everything, I cant risk that again.  Also they overlap like one ends at 1:40 and one starts at 1:40 will this work?  They are all this way but kind of all in the same area, I have seven dwarfs at 12:40 to 1:40 and then Peter Pan at 1:40 to 2:40, and then Haunted Mansion at 2:40 to 3:40?


----------



## siskaren

deerez said:


> If I want to go in and take a few people out of a fast pass I picked and put them on another how do I do it? I tried previously and had to redo everything, I cant risk that again.  Also they overlap like one ends at 1:40 and one starts at 1:40 will this work?  They are all this way but kind of all in the same area, I have seven dwarfs at 12:40 to 1:40 and then Peter Pan at 1:40 to 2:40, and then Haunted Mansion at 2:40 to 3:40?



You want to change their FPs, not cancel them.


----------



## Dacky619

Does anybody know? 
We have 5 day hoppers linked (and 5 days of FPs scheduled) that we are going to upgrade to APs. We will be arriving one day before our first day of FPs are scheduled. If we enter the park before we upgrade to APs will that mess up any of our FP selections? After we enter according to Disney we will have 4 more days of entry and 5 days of FP scheduled, will they delete one of the days?


----------



## Cluelyss

deerez said:


> If I want to go in and take a few people out of a fast pass I picked and put them on another how do I do it? I tried previously and had to redo everything, I cant risk that again.  Also they overlap like one ends at 1:40 and one starts at 1:40 will this work?  They are all this way but kind of all in the same area, I have seven dwarfs at 12:40 to 1:40 and then Peter Pan at 1:40 to 2:40, and then Haunted Mansion at 2:40 to 3:40?


You need to do this on the app. Go into the modify existing FP option, select the option to change selection/time, then select the FP you want to modify. On the next screen, select only those individuals you want to change, then select their new attraction. Initially it will try to put the new ride into a similar time slot, if available. You can always go back in and modify the time after you've finalized the new attraction. You will need to repeat this process for each FP you want to change.


----------



## deerez

Thanks now what If I done use a fast pass that the rest of my family uses as I dont like coasters. Will it still count, can I still go on the next FP right after it and can we still all get new ones when they are done if I dont use mine?


----------



## Cluelyss

deerez said:


> Thanks now what If I done use a fast pass that the rest of my family uses as I dont like coasters. Will it still count, can I still go on the next FP right after it and can we still all get new ones when they are done if I dont use mine?


Yes. To be able to schedule a 4th, 5th, etc. all 3 originals need to be used OR expired.


----------



## deerez

ok so if mine expires I can get a new one for a different ride even if I didnt use it


----------



## Cluelyss

deerez said:


> ok so if mine expires I can get a new one for a different ride even if I didnt use it


Correct. You can modify it to a different time or selection on the app if you've missed it or not used it. You can also schedule your 4th once the last window had expired, used or not.


----------



## kabbie

Stupid question...if you're a resort guest on a DVC points reservation, do you need your ticket media added to MDE in order to book FP+?


----------



## mesaboy2

kabbie said:


> Stupid question...if you're a resort guest on a DVC points reservation, do you need your ticket media added to MDE in order to book FP+?



You must have valid ticket media in MDX to book FPs in advance.


----------



## Cluelyss

I would assume that adding an additional day (or more) of park tickets to my package once my original days have been booked would not affect my existing FP selections.....but hoping someone who's done this can confirm? Logically it doesn't seem like anything currently scheduled would be impacted, but this system is far from logical at times, so want to he prepared for any potential ramifications  TIA!!


----------



## scrappinmom

I've been watching the availability site & today it's showing no availability for MSEP for July 3&4 - is that even possible already? That it was gone before A&e? Or does it have something to do with the holiday?


----------



## Cluelyss

scrappinmom said:


> I've been watching the availability site & today it's showing no availability for MSEP for July 3&4 - is that even possible already? That it was gone before A&e? Or does it have something to do with the holiday?


Assuming it has something to do with the holiday....those dates are still 70+ days out, no way they are filled yet.


----------



## Mickey & Minnie Mom

scrappinmom said:


> I've been watching the availability site & today it's showing no availability for MSEP for July 3&4 - is that even possible already? That it was gone before A&e? Or does it have something to do with the holiday?





Cluelyss said:


> Assuming it has something to do with the holiday....those dates are still 70+ days out, no way they are filled yet.



Wishes is listed as closed on July 3 & 4 which I realize won't be shown those nights in favor of the 4th fireworks.

Does anyone know if that mean no fireworks FP will be offered at all those nights?

Anyone with experience from last July?


----------



## scrappinmom

That's what I was wondering too - wouldn't MSEP still be a go? Or is that not run on July 3&4 either?


----------



## NavyDad

This may be a dumb question - does the copy and paste function still work for FP+ ?


----------



## NavyDad

NavyDad said:


> This may be a dumb question - does the copy and paste function still work for FP+ ?



Never mind - copy and paste does indeed still work. I was able to use it tonight no problems. I will post my FP selections for our upcoming June stay...


----------



## BigMommaMouse

NavyDad said:


> Never mind - copy and paste does indeed still work. I was able to use it tonight no problems. I will post my FP selections for our upcoming June stay...


Thanks for the report back, after I read your question I was wondering myself.


----------



## Cluelyss

Just a warning to anyone using the copy function - there must be availability in all three attractions for this to work properly. If there's not, sometimes you get a warning and sometimes you don't (The website generally warns you, the app usually does not). In the most extreme situations, I've read reports of people losing one or more of their original three attractions when no additional availability exists, as the system tries to find an attraction with availability for all parties. This can be devastating if you have one of the harder to attain FP's scheduled. I'm sure this isn't the case in all situations, but just wanted to put a warning out there. Depending on how many days (and individuals) you need to schedule, I've found it easiest to just search for single FPs that overlap the existing times.


----------



## peterb

there are three of us and on june 6th i booked Aerosmith coaster for all of us and then removed myself and my friend. i left my son but now cannot add a fast pass selection for me and my friend. the otehr FP + are booked for three of us. (star tours and Muppets) i would hve thought that i could add a FP for myself as i am not at the limit of 3


----------



## ckelly14

peterb said:


> there are three of us and on june 6th i booked Aerosmith coaster for all of us and then removed myself and my friend. i left my son but now cannot add a fast pass selection for me and my friend. the otehr FP + are booked for three of us. (star tours and Muppets) i would hve thought that i could add a FP for myself as i am not at the limit of 3



Did you modify or delete your fast pass for you and your friend?


----------



## threeboysmom

They need to do something different with that cancel/delete option.  Too many people are getting confused and cancelling fast passes with no ability to get them back.  If you cancel a FP, it should automatically go back into the system as an unused FP still available for booking...


----------



## Sinderelly

I made our FP +s at 1:00 am 60 days out and was able to get A & E and 7DMT. I was in a hurry to get these so I booked all FP +s for everyone in our party. I would like to be able to cancel (edit) FP +s for part of our family and re-book other attractions of what is available. I am terrified if I mess with our FP +s I will lose them.

I even made a FP for a 3 year old who is definitely too small to ride Space.

Can anyone tell me how to accomplish this without risking what we already have booked?


----------



## jagoffee

Sinderelly said:


> I made our FP +s at 1:00 am 60 days out and was able to get A & E and 7DMT. I was in a hurry to get these so I booked all FP +s for everyone in our party. I would like to be able to cancel (edit) FP +s for part of our family and re-book other attractions of what is available. I am terrified if I mess with our FP +s I will lose them.
> 
> I even made a FP for a 3 year old who is definitely too small to ride Space.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to accomplish this without risking what we already have booked?



As everyone has said do not cancel.  You want to change the choice and then deselect the people that you do not want to change. (Keep on the current choice). It is really very nifty after you see it.  Another suggestion,is to recheck (with the lower number of people) again after you change it. You may be able to improve your time/choice by looking for less openings.  

Repeat-  do not cancel, just change the people you want to change.


----------



## sleepymouse

I am sure this has been asked but ... if my husband and older son have fp+ for rock 'n' rollercoaster, and they get a riderswap pass (we have a 4 year old also), I do not need an fp+ for the ride since I will be using riderswap to go on it after with older son, right? This is how it works at DLR. I just want to be sure it is the same here.


----------



## Jacksam

I wanted to say thanks for all the info and advice on this thread.  We have a on-site/off-site stay.  I was able to make the onsite fp+ sixty days out for the length of stay and then the off-site fp+ sixty days out from each off site day.  Anna and Elsa were not available which was fine for us.  7DMT was available for both days I wanted it.


----------



## Jalva22

If we have 3 fp+ booked, I know that once they are used we can book a 4th.  However, if we're unable to make it to one of them before it expires, will we be unable to book one for later in the day?  I'm booking ours based on a customized touring plan on Len's site in June, and judging from our past experience in the parks I'm not sure I'm completely trusting the wait times it is projecting.  I'm thinking it will actually take us longer to get through the plan than it is saying.  So, I'm trying to decide how close I feel safe cutting it on my fp+ windows.  If an unused one will mess us up in terms of getting a 4th, then I'm going to play it a lot safer.

Thanks!


----------



## Itinkso

sleepymouse said:


> I am sure this has been asked but ... if my husband and older son have fp+ for rock 'n' rollercoaster, and they get a riderswap pass (we have a 4 year old also), I do not need an fp+ for the ride since I will be using riderswap to go on it after with older son, right? This is how it works at DLR. I just want to be sure it is the same here.


Yes, you are correct. No FP needed to ride on the swap.


----------



## Cluelyss

Jalva22 said:


> If we have 3 fp+ booked, I know that once they are used we can book a 4th.  However, if we're unable to make it to one of them before it expires, will we be unable to book one for later in the day?  I'm booking ours based on a customized touring plan on Len's site in June, and judging from our past experience in the parks I'm not sure I'm completely trusting the wait times it is projecting.  I'm thinking it will actually take us longer to get through the plan than it is saying.  So, I'm trying to decide how close I feel safe cutting it on my fp+ windows.  If an unused one will mess us up in terms of getting a 4th, then I'm going to play it a lot safer.
> 
> Thanks!


The 3 originals need to he either used OR expired to obtain a 4th.


----------



## Misfit

SDFP at MK I have 2 days at Mk that I will be booking SDFP ..I do not need A&E or 7DMT.. Can you give me an idea if the other headlines(Space,Splash, BTMR)might be available to book in the morning when we arrive? We are are going in August once on a Saturday and once on a Thursday.
Also Epcot - Soaring or Test Track which is harder to get SDFP for (or both impossible)?


----------



## Cluelyss

Misfit said:


> SDFP at MK I have 2 days at Mk that I will be booking SDFP ..I do not need A&E or 7DMT.. Can you give me an idea if the other headlines(Space,Splash, BTMR)might be available to book in the morning when we arrive? We are are going in August once on a Saturday and once on a Thursday.
> Also Epcot - Soaring or Test Track which is harder to get SDFP for (or both impossible)?


Anything not listed on this site generally has some SD availability (which includes everything you asked about!). This site is updated frequently, so more attractions may be monitored in the summer months as crowds pick up. 

IMO, TT should be easier to ride SB due to the single rider line, but also depends on the day, time and crowds. When we were in Epcot in October and looking to make a 4th FP selection (after lunch), no tier 1 attractions were available. But not sure what was there first thing in the morning. 

MK has the most SD availability due to the number of FP attractions in that park, as well as a lack of tiering. 

http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=835236


----------



## Itinkso

Misfit said:


> SDFP at MK I have 2 days at Mk that I will be booking SDFP ..I do not need A&E or 7DMT.. Can you give me an idea if the other headlines(Space,Splash, BTMR)might be available to book in the morning when we arrive? We are are going in August once on a Saturday and once on a Thursday.
> Also Epcot - Soaring or Test Track which is harder to get SDFP for (or both impossible)?


A week ago, while we were having breakfast in Trattoria al Forno at 11:00a, we decided to see what was available in Epcot. I was able to pick up Soarin' for 12 noon and there were evening slots available. The noon slot must have been someone's canceled slot. After we rode Soarin', we stopped by a kiosk and I was able to get a Test Track FP for later that evening using a MB for a set of SDFPs.

In MK, BTMRR and HM were showing availability as SDFPs - we didn't go to a kiosk until after 5:00p this past Sunday. No line at the two kiosks in City Hall.


----------



## scrappinmom

So....I think I know this answer, but I just want to run it past the experts!

Traveling to WDW June 25-July 5 onsite. Ready to make my 60 day FP+soon, for myself & my 2 kiddos. We will have a friend joining us from June 28-July 1 - (dd's boyfriend as it's her special birthday trip). Anyway he is NOT staying onsite - he has family close by. However he & my daughter just went to WDW at spring break so he has a magic band and he's added in my MDE account because I did all their fast passes & reservations for spring break. He will have a valid ticket soon. 

My question - Once I get his ticket, can I add it to his MB in MDE & then at 30 days ger his FP reservations? Obviously I will be trying to get his to come as close to our times as I can & he knows there may be some he just has to grab a bench & wait for us. But are my assumptions all correct above? I can add his ticket to MDE even if he's not staying with us & I can still book his FP+ as long as I have his ticket linked with his MB.


----------



## Itinkso

scrappinmom said:


> So....I think I know this answer, but I just want to run it past the experts!
> 
> Traveling to WDW June 25-July 5 onsite. Ready to make my 60 day FP+soon, for myself & my 2 kiddos. We will have a friend joining us from June 28-July 1 - (dd's boyfriend as it's her special birthday trip). Anyway he is NOT staying onsite - he has family close by. However he & my daughter just went to WDW at spring break so he has a magic band and he's added in my MDE account because I did all their fast passes & reservations for spring break. He will have a valid ticket soon.
> 
> My question - Once I get his ticket, can I add it to his MB in MDE & then at 30 days ger his FP reservations? Obviously I will be trying to get his to come as close to our times as I can & he knows there may be some he just has to grab a bench & wait for us. But are my assumptions all correct above? I can add his ticket to MDE even if he's not staying with us & I can still book his FP+ as long as I have his ticket linked with his MB.


As long as his MDE is linked to yours, your 60 day booking window is his window. Just select him for FPs along with the rest of your party.


----------



## grecorj

Wow. Just....wow.

Thanks to the hard work of @mesaboy2 and everyone who contributed to this thread (and others, including the easywdw forums, esp micah008 for his FP+ booking tutorial), I was uber-prepared for making my FP+ selections at midnight today (i.e., 30 minutes ago!).

It took me 29 minutes to book 8 days worth of attractions.  It went smoothly and I got the rides and times I wanted.  I booked 7DMT on 3 days, including our departure morning.  The times were all within 20 minutes of my rough plan.  Choosing initial times furthest away from the general times I wanted -- genius!  Makes so much sense, allows the flexibility to change times.

Can't wait! T-minus 60!


----------



## Misfit

Ok thats what I needed to know Thank You both 




Cluelyss said:


> Anything not listed on this site generally has some SD availability (which includes everything you asked about!). This site is updated frequently, so more attractions may be monitored in the summer months as crowds pick up.
> 
> IMO, TT should be easier to ride SB due to the single rider line, but also depends on the day, time and crowds. When we were in Epcot in October and looking to make a 4th FP selection (after lunch), no tier 1 attractions were available. But not sure what was there first thing in the morning.
> 
> MK has the most SD availability due to the number of FP attractions in that park, as well as a lack of tiering.
> 
> http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=835236





Itinkso said:


> A week ago, while we were having breakfast in Trattoria al Forno at 11:00a, we decided to see what was available in Epcot. I was able to pick up Soarin' for 12 noon and there were evening slots available. The noon slot must have been someone's canceled slot. After we rode Soarin', we stopped by a kiosk and I was able to get a Test Track FP for later that evening using a MB for a set of SDFPs.
> 
> In MK, BTMRR and HM were showing availability as SDFPs - we didn't go to a kiosk until after 5:00p this past Sunday. No line at the two kiosks in City Hall.


----------



## scrappinmom

One more question (I hope).., I want to make sure I have my days right! Our arrival day is June 26. So my 60 day is this Monday the 27th which means I can make my fp+ on Sunday at midnight? CORRECt???


----------



## Cluelyss

scrappinmom said:


> One more question (I hope).., I want to make sure I have my days right! Our arrival day is June 26. So my 60 day is this Monday the 27th which means I can make my fp+ on Sunday at midnight? CORRECt???


Correct. Unless MK is open later than midnight - then it would be whenever MK closes.


----------



## scrappinmom

Cluelyss said:


> Correct. Unless MK is open later than midnight - then it would be whenever MK closes.


Thank you


----------



## uberman6191

This is our first time going with MDE and FP+. My wife set up the MDE account and the rest of the family is listed under Family and Friends. She has a 10 day hopper while I have an annual pass. Do I need to be "in charge" of the account to get the 7 day annual pass (once we have reached 30 days) window for booking? We are offsite this trip. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Monykalyn

Cluelyss said:


> OP, can you please report back if you are able to book your 1st offsite day 60 days in advance vs 30? Thank you, and hope I'm wrong! I'd forgotten about the great "throwaway room" debate, so ckelly is likely correct and you'll be able to start booking again in 3 days


I just jumped in with a reply-onsite stay June 1-7, but was able to book FP+  for June 12 today (only have 5 day ticket currently so had to cancel out our epcot day FP+) - for the Star Wars shows, no less, that today appear to be all Tier 2


----------



## marciemi

I think you may be misunderstanding the 7 day window for AP's or I'm reading your question wrong.  AP holders are not able to book 7 days from the 30 days out but are limited to having 7 days of FP's at any given time (within that month since that's how far you can book).  So you will still need to book each day one day at a time 30 days out.  You will be limited with the AP to only booking 7 days though total (one at a time) unless you are staying at a Disney resort (then it's length of stay).  So you won't be able to book days 8-10 until you use day 1 (for day 8), 2 (for 9), etc.  

To answer your original question (in case I misread) it should make no difference who is in charge of the account as long as the tickets/AP's are assigned within it.  Either of you can make selections for the other (assuming you have her log-in information).  Hope this helps!



uberman6191 said:


> This is our first time going with MDE and FP+. My wife set up the MDE account and the rest of the family is listed under Family and Friends. She has a 10 day hopper while I have an annual pass. Do I need to be "in charge" of the account to get the 7 day annual pass (once we have reached 30 days) window for booking? We are offsite this trip. Thanks for any help.


----------



## jtkboston

Park hopping question...if I'm doing AK in the morning and HS in the afternoon, can I book the 3 FP at HS and also get same-morning passes, one at a time, in AK?  I'm thinking we would be better saving the FP for toy story, etc.

Or, will we need to use the standby line (hopefully not too long in the morning if going for extra magic early hour)?


----------



## Cluelyss

jtkboston said:


> Park hopping question...if I'm doing AK in the morning and HS in the afternoon, can I book the 3 FP at HS and also get same-morning passes, one at a time, in AK?  I'm thinking we would be better saving the FP for toy story, etc.
> 
> Or, will we need to use the standby line (hopefully not too long in the morning if going for extra magic early hour)?


In this situation, you would need to ride SB at AK. You cannot get additional FPs until you have used your first 3. This is exactly what I would do, FWIW - save my FPs for park #2 and ride SB in the morning. You shouldn't need FPs before 11 am in most cases.


----------



## ElenaJane

I apologize if this has been answered already (but come on, there are 127 pages in this thread!).  I have heard rumor that at the 30-day mark, some more FPs are released for certain experiences (7DMT, A&E, etc).  Anyone find this to be true?  Even at 60-days I was not able to get everything that I wanted.  I'm wondering if staying up until midnight would be worth it at the 30-day mark.

TIA!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

ElenaJane said:


> I apologize if this has been answered already (but come on, there are 127 pages in this thread!).  I have heard rumor that at the 30-day mark, some more FPs are released for certain experiences (7DMT, A&E, etc).  Anyone find this to be true?  Even at 60-days I was not able to get everything that I wanted.  I'm wondering if staying up until midnight would be worth it at the 30-day mark.
> 
> TIA!!!


There was speculation early on that they might do this to make things more "fair" for offsite guests and AP holders, but there is no evidence at all that this is true. Often additional FPs are released if park hours are extended, which often happens around 30-days, but do not waste your time getting up at midnight 30 days out.

However, do keep checking, as FPs open up all the time as people rearrange plans. And you can watch this site for availability as well: http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=835236


----------



## siskaren

ElenaJane said:


> I apologize if this has been answered already (but come on, there are 127 pages in this thread!).  I have heard rumor that at the 30-day mark, some more FPs are released for certain experiences (7DMT, A&E, etc).  Anyone find this to be true?  Even at 60-days I was not able to get everything that I wanted.  I'm wondering if staying up until midnight would be worth it at the 30-day mark.
> 
> TIA!!!



The first 2 posts tell you pretty much everything you need to know about FP+, and there's nothing there about additional FPs being released.


----------



## ElenaJane

Cluelyss said:


> There was speculation early on that they might do this to make things more "fair" for offsite guests and AP holders, but there is no evidence at all that this is true. Often additional FPs are released if park hours are extended, which often happens around 30-days, but do not waste your time getting up at midnight 30 days out.
> 
> However, do keep checking, as FPs open up all the time as people rearrange plans. And you can watch this site for availability as well: http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=835236


Thanks so much!  I guess I'll just sleep through the night and keep checking during waking hours!


----------



## uberman6191

Thank you for the clarification Marciemi!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I got Anna & Elsa just by consistently checking BUT I got them by searching individually...not as a group.


----------



## crazy for the mouse

I went on today and "played" with booking FP's for a day in May (my Window doesn't open until June).  How do I delete them?  I don't want to prevent someone else from getting them but I cannot find an option to delete or cancel them on the MDE website.


----------



## Itinkso

crazy for the mouse said:


> I went on today and "played" with booking FP's for a day in May (my Window doesn't open until June).  How do I delete them?  I don't want to prevent someone else from getting them but I cannot find an option to delete or cancel them on the MDE website.


Go back into your FP area of your MDE. Choose the "Modify" option and keep continuing through until you see Cancel as an option.


----------



## CuteAsMinnie

I apologize in advance....

Are Magic Bands automatically mailed once you "customize" them on the disney website?? 

Or do you need to purchase the tickets first?

Seems like a silly question but I'm finding conflicting answers.

Website asked me to customize once I booked our reservation.  We have not purchased tickets yet.

Thanks!


----------



## Itinkso

CuteAsMinnie said:


> Seems like a silly question but I'm finding conflicting answers.


Everyone with an onsite hotel/campsite reservation has MBs sent to them if they reside in the U.S. The MBs act as your room door key.

You should receive your MBs two weeks in advance of your trip whether or not you plan to enter any park.


----------



## CuteAsMinnie

Itinkso said:


> Everyone with an onsite hotel/campsite reservation has MBs sent to them if they reside in the U.S. The MBs act as your room door key.
> 
> You should receive your MBs two weeks in advance of your trip whether or not you plan to enter any park.



Thanks!! That explains why it says 'you have until "...DATE..." to customize your magic bands....


----------



## sweetnjmom

Opinions needed, please.  Both Haunted Mansion and Pirates of the Caribbean are listed as "B" priorities on the FP list.  I currently have a FP for HM next Wednesday.   Is Pirates the better standby line?  Shorter waits in general? Per Easy WDW MK is most recommended and the overall crowds are estimated to be a 3.

Going by yesterday's wait times, I think I made the right choice ...  I hate second-guessing myself.   (My other FP that day are Meet Cinderella/Rapunzel and 7DMT.)


----------



## Cluelyss

HM has an awesome SB queue, so I personally would FP Pirates instead. It has a good queue, too, though, and neither one of them probably need a FP. If there are folks in your party that want to ride Peter Pan or any of the mountains, you may want to switch to one of those if you can?


sweetnjmom said:


> Opinions needed, please.  Both Haunted Mansion and Pirates of the Caribbean are listed as "B" priorities on the FP list.  I currently have a FP for HM next Wednesday.   Is Pirates the better standby line?  Shorter waits in general? Per Easy WDW MK is most recommended and the overall crowds are estimated to be a 3.
> 
> Going by yesterday's wait times, I think I made the right choice ...  I hate second-guessing myself.   (My other FP that day are Meet Cinderella/Rapunzel and 7DMT.)


----------



## sweetnjmom

Cluelyss said:


> HM has an awesome SB queue, so I personally would FP Pirates instead. It has a good queue, too, though, and neither one of them probably need a FP. If there are folks in your party that want to ride Peter Pan or any of the mountains, you may want to switch to one of those if you can?



Thanks for your feedback.  We do have FP for both Peter Pan and Splash Mountain on 5/3... I may consider switching to Space Mountain instead if we don't manage to ride it standby on our first day. It's just my husband, myself and our 5-1/2 year old son who thus far has been afraid of "fast" rides. So we've been struggling a bit with FP picks.


----------



## Cluelyss

sweetnjmom said:


> Thanks for your feedback.  We do have FP for both Peter Pan and Splash Mountain on 5/3... I may consider switching to Space Mountain instead if we don't manage to ride it standby on our first day. It's just my husband, myself and our 5-1/2 year old son who thus far has been afraid of "fast" rides. So we've been struggling a bit with FP picks.


With a little one, a parade or firework FP may be worthwhile if he won't be able to manage an hour-plus wait for a good spot (assuming that's important to you guys). My kids are 6 and 4, and we are doing a MSEP FP this trip, as having a reserved spot that we didn't have to hold for an hour is more important to us than getting extra FPs


----------



## sweetnjmom

Cluelyss said:


> With a little one, a parade or firework FP may be worthwhile if he won't be able to manage an hour-plus wait for a good spot (assuming that's important to you guys). My kids are 6 and 4, and we are doing a MSEP FP this trip, as having a reserved spot that we didn't have to hold for an hour is more important to us than getting extra FPs



I actually snagged a FP yesterday for the MSEP for next Friday!  Having a reserved spot IS more important to us than getting extra FPs.  

I think, for now, we'll keep the HM in case the wait times are 50 minutes that afternoon.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I'm gonna see how many I can actually get with the kiosk - it's only two of us no kiddies so I think we can get a lot done.


----------



## hcipi

patrickpiteo said:


> Make sure you count your days correct I think you need to be within the 60 days nit just at the 60 day mark.


I just ask the cm on the phone when my fast pass+ day was- didn't have to figure it out!  May 16th.... Making plans ahead of time, studying this thread like it is an SAT  I am preparing for!  I have a good sized group of 6.... We shall see how it goes!

Thanks for everybody's input and direction-


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Has anyone had extremely good luck just using fast passes after their 3 were used?

I was thinking just using the kiosk after to hit minor attractions maybe dumbo, small world, Cinderella meet, Ariel meet, haunted mansion extra just by going after the new FP was done.

Think it's reasonable to expect fast passes to be readily available for the lesser used attractions?

Also Anna and Elsa is clearly available for May 6th if anyone wants them


----------



## xjay

Not sure if anyone has had this happen to them or not. We originally booked 2 rooms, one for myself and my bf, and the other room for my parents and little sister. Parents don't feel comfortable staying in 2 rooms at 2 different resorts (We were at BC and they were booked at YC), so we decided to just have us all in one room at the BC. Just made the change today and it looks like all of our fastpasses remained the same even though we had to cancel their other room. I heard that when you take people off a reservation and add them onto a new one, then the fastpasses you've already booked goes away. Just want to make sure that this isn't a glitch and that we can use those same fastpasses that we've already booked when we get there.


----------



## Kkb0517

I have a question about a fourth fastpass. My understanding is that when you get a fourth fast pass at a kiosk you can change it on the app. Does this only work within one park? If you get a fourth fastpass at a kiosk in one park and then you park hop without using it, can you change it to an experience at another park?


----------



## Robo

Kkb0517 said:


> I have a question about a fourth fast pass.
> 
> 1. My understanding is that when you get a fourth fast pass at a kiosk you can change it on the app.
> 
> 2. Does this only work within one park?
> 
> 3. If you get a fourth fastpass at a kiosk in one park and then you park hop without using it, can you change it to an experience at another park?



1. Correct.
2. Yes.
3. No. If you leave that park without using the the 4th FP, when you get to the other park you must go to a FP kiosk to make another FP choice in that park.


----------



## Kkb0517

Thank you Robo. 

I have another question, I know it's somewhat personal preference, but does anyone have advice about what is a more useful fastpass to get ahead of time between the frozen sing along and star tours? We are going this summer, if that matters. I see that the frozen sing along fastpass is only priority access but with the frozen craze it seems like it might fill up fast.


----------



## Cluelyss

Kkb0517 said:


> Thank you Robo.
> 
> I have another question, I know it's somewhat personal preference, but does anyone have advice about what is a more useful fastpass to get ahead of time between the frozen sing along and star tours? We are going this summer, if that matters. I see that the frozen sing along fastpass is only priority access but with the frozen craze it seems like it might fill up fast.


If you don't care where you sit for the SAL, you don't need a FP. Avoid the midday shows (12-3) and get in line a half hour before and you'll be fine. If you will be there during SWW, a FP for ST is a must.


----------



## xjay

What is the likelihood of getting Illuminations as a 4th fp?


----------



## Cluelyss

Depends on the day, crowd level, and time of day you are going for the 4th, but I wouldn't count on it. You may get lucky, however when I was there in October and went to get a 4th FP after lunch, there were no tier 1's available for the rest of the day.


xjay said:


> What is the likelihood of getting Illuminations as a 4th fp?


----------



## Bluejean78

CampbellzSoup said:


> Has anyone had extremely good luck just using fast passes after their 3 were used?
> 
> I was thinking just using the kiosk after to hit minor attractions maybe dumbo, small world, Cinderella meet, Ariel meet, haunted mansion extra just by going after the new FP was done.
> 
> Think it's reasonable to expect fast passes to be readily available for the lesser used attractions?
> 
> Also Anna and Elsa is clearly available for May 6th if anyone wants them


Last week (crowd 5) it seemed that Cinderella and Ariel were usually available but not until later.  HM, dumbo, TP and small world seemed to be almost always available.  But the lines weren't that long either - it would probably take you longer to walk to fast pass kiosk and make your booking unless you just happened to be right there.  I didn't see any kiosk lines.  This may not be the case during peak afternoon hours but the rest of the time it was.  We rode all those rides plenty before noon both days with virtually no lines.  We didn't start our fastpass until the afternoon and by the time those were done we had ridden everything we wanted to!  Keep in mind my daughter is 3 so we weren't including mountains or 7dmt


----------



## Mrs. Ciz

Mrs. Ciz said:


> I'm not sure I know the answer, but I have a related question.  I was just at WDW with some friends.  One group had morning FP+ for AK.  They used them all and went to an AK FP+ kiosk to try to book their 4th FP+ for MK because they were hopping to MK next.  As I suspected, they were told they could only book AK FP+ at AK FP+ kiosks.  So they hopped to MK, went to the MK FP+ kiosk.  Since they had already used all their FP+ in AK that day, the MK CM scheduled 3 more MK FP+ for them.  I asked if they had to schedule the 4th, use it, then schedule the 5th use it, then schedule the 6th.  My friend said no - the lady made all 3 MK FP+ at once for them.  I didn't know this was possible.  Was it a fluke or normal procedure?




I just wanted to update my previous post.  I finally talked to the wife in the story above (which I heard from her husband).. Turns out the husband didn't get the details quite right.  They had 3 FP+ for AK.  They hit rope drop and didn't need to use two of them.  For the 3rd FP+ the ride broke down and they were given one of those special "all day, any ride" FPs.  They used it for Bug's Life then hopped to MK.  At the MK FP kiosk all 3 of their AK FP+s were showing as unused (even the "special" FP showed as unused) so they changed them all out for 3 MK FP+s.  Sorry if I got anyone excited about the possibilities.


----------



## DisneyDad79

We plan to activate our package tickets a day early due to a spilt stay.  Can we pre-book that early day at all or will any fastpass+ selections for that day have to be done at a kiosk in the park?


----------



## Itinkso

DisneyDad79 said:


> We plan to activate our package tickets a day early due to a spilt stay.  Can we pre-book that early day at all or will any fastpass+ selections for that day have to be done at a kiosk in the park?


You won't be able to pre-book because your tickets currently aren't active until your check-in day.  As soon as you activate your tickets, you can use the app, website, or kiosk to select FPs.


----------



## chipndaleluver

Just got Magicbands delivered today for trip at end of May...very excited!! It's going to be the first time we are using the MB's. Thanks Mesaboy for all of the great info!!


----------



## dmband

Mrs. Ciz said:


> One other interesting FP+ thing happened this week.  I couldn't get 7DMT FP+ for overlapping times for my roommate.  Mine started at 8:45 AM, hers started at 11.55 AM.  I rode while she waited for me.  We did a bunch of other rides then I walked her back to 7DMT and got her checked in.  The CM asked if I was riding with her.  I said no, we couldn't get overlapping times, so I had already ridden it with my FP+.  He said we should have mentioned it to the CM when I rode.  He said if there are only two of us, our FP+ are only a couple of hours apart, and we are nice, they would have let us ride together!  We never got to test his advice, but from what he told us, it can't hurt to ask nicely.


Did he let you ride too?
Or just tell you to ask


----------



## Robo

Sometimes things vary.


----------



## Robo

Have a great trip.


----------



## Mrs. Ciz

dmband said:


> Did he let you ride too?
> Or just tell you to ask


No, he didn't let me ride too because I'd already used my 7DMT FP+.  He told us if we had asked before I used it, he would have let us ride together since then we both would have had FP+ for 7DMT even though they were 2 hours apart.

He volunteered this info all on his own, we never asked to ride together.  Based on what he told us, it never hurts to ask to ride together if you both have FP+ for the ride, even if your FP+ are not for overlapping times.  As with any  WDW courtesy, your mileage may vary.


----------



## dmband

Mrs. Ciz said:


> No, he didn't let me ride too because I'd already used my 7DMT FP+.  He told us if we had asked before I used it, he would have let us ride together since then we both would have had FP+ for 7DMT even though they were 2 hours apart.
> 
> He volunteered this info all on his own, we never asked to ride together.  Based on what he told us, it never hurts to ask to ride together if you both have FP+ for the ride, even if your FP+ are not for overlapping times.  As with any  WDW courtesy, your mileage may vary.


Right, but I guess the point is if they are going to let your friend ride early why not let you ride late?
If they let them ride early do they have a way to cancel the original fp+ time?
If so then I can see why they wouldn't let you ride again but if they can't cancel the original time then the bottom line is that someone rides twice so why not let you in late as a courtesy


----------



## Mrs. Ciz

dmband said:


> Right, but I guess the point is if they are going to let your friend ride early why not let you ride late?
> If they let them ride early do they have a way to cancel the original fp+ time?
> If so then I can see why they wouldn't let you ride again but if they can't cancel the original time then the bottom line is that someone rides twice so why not let you in late as a courtesy




I don't know if they could/would cancel my friend's 11:55 FP+ if they let her ride with me during my 9:50 FP+.  We never got a chance to test the CM's advice so I'm not really sure what would happen to the 11:55 FP+.  Someone needs to give it a shot and report back.


----------



## eeyoreali

Hello!  Our first day down in WDW is Sept 25, 2015 and staying at BLT.  From what I've read, July 27th would be the first day I can book our fast passes.  My one question is would I be staying up July 26th until midnight and then book or is it stay up July 27th until midnight and then book?  I want to make sure I get the timing correct!


----------



## mesaboy2

eeyoreali said:


> Hello!  Our first day down in WDW is Sept 25, 2015 and staying at BLT.  From what I've read, *July 27th would be the first day I can book our fast passes*.  My one question is would I be *staying up July 26th until midnight and then book* or is it stay up July 27th until midnight and then book?  I want to make sure I get the timing correct!



This one.


----------



## eeyoreali

Thank you mesaboy2!!  Now I can start planning what we'll all try to get!

There's 4 adults, one 6yr old, and one 2yr old.  Two of the adults are my parents and they won't do any of the thrill rides.  Will there be a problem scheduling fast passes for them that don't line up with any my husband and I will be getting?  From what I've read it seems like I should schedule everyone for the same headliners and then go in to theirs after to modify.  I'm guessing I can set them up on Peter Pan at the same time window we might get say SDMT - correct?


----------



## mesaboy2

eeyoreali said:


> Thank you mesaboy2!!  Now I can start planning what we'll all try to get!
> 
> There's 4 adults, one 6yr old, and one 2yr old.  Two of the adults are my parents and they won't do any of the thrill rides.  Will there be a problem scheduling fast passes for them that don't line up with any my husband and I will be getting?  From what I've read it seems like I should schedule everyone for the same headliners and then go in to theirs after to modify.  I'm guessing I can set them up on Peter Pan at the same time window we might get say SDMT - correct?



Should work fine, did something similar a few days ago myself.


----------



## Capang

Can anyone tell me if this will work? We are planning to hit AK in the morning for safari and EE. Then we are hopping to HS. We have a FP for Anna and Elsa sing along with an arrival window of 2:20-2:35. We have an ADR at mama Melrose at 3:40. Did I leave us enough time to hop parks and make the FP and ADR? We have never been to AK and we have never hopped parks. We figured we would take the bus from AK to BC or YC and walk or take the boat.


----------



## mesaboy2

Capang said:


> Can anyone tell me if this will work? We are planning to hit AK in the morning for safari and EE. Then we are hopping to HS. We have a FP for Anna and Elsa sing along with an arrival window of 2:20-2:35. We have an ADR at mama Melrose at 3:40. Did I leave us enough time to hop parks and make the FP and ADR? We have never been to AK and we have never hopped parks. We figured we would take the bus from AK to BC or YC and walk or take the boat.



You should be able to make those times.  There is a direct bus between AK and HS as well, no need to go to BC or YC.


----------



## Rhody73

eeyoreali said:


> Thank you mesaboy2!!  Now I can start planning what we'll all try to get!
> 
> There's 4 adults, one 6yr old, and one 2yr old.  Two of the adults are my parents and they won't do any of the thrill rides.  Will there be a problem scheduling fast passes for them that don't line up with any my husband and I will be getting?  From what I've read it seems like I should schedule everyone for the same headliners and then go in to theirs after to modify.  I'm guessing I can set them up on Peter Pan at the same time window we might get say SDMT - correct?



Just a thought. I don't do thrill rides either.  I don't do Space Montain any more and never did Splash or Rock & Roll Coaster. But I found SDMT to be fine and the same w Fast Track. Both of them have speed but do not bounce you. So anyone watching their back I would guess would be fine.


----------



## crcurton

Can anyone direct me to a sample strategy plan for FP+ at each park? For example...Get FP for 7DMT 10-11, Space Mtn 11-12 and Splash Mtn 12-1 at MK...


----------



## ChasRN

I just made a 2nd room reservation at Pop Century for my brother in November.  I want to be able to make all of our fastpass plus reservations together.  On My Disney Experience, when I go to "View My Tickets", the names of the family members show up in my room, but he shows up as "Guest A".  It does show his name when I go to personalize magicband.  I'm wondering if this is setup correctly for when I go to make those fastpass plus reservations in September.  Do I just choose Guest A, or will his name start showing up at that time?  Any help would be great!

Charles


----------



## Cluelyss

crcurton said:


> Can anyone direct me to a sample strategy plan for FP+ at each park? For example...Get FP for 7DMT 10-11, Space Mtn 11-12 and Splash Mtn 12-1 at MK...


Touring plans can help you figure out which rides to FP if you tell them which rides you want to hit. Otherwise, there is no set "FP plan" as everyone uses them differently. Some prefer to ride SB at RD and start their FPs later in the day, some would rather start their FPs right away to maximize the # they can get, some park hop, etc.


----------



## PurpleKomodo

I have no idea if this has been addressed so if it has, if someone could link me to the post that would be great.  Our 60 day window is coming up in a few weeks.  We are a group of 8 and we got together last weekend to decide on FP+ reservations.  I plan on making the reservations for the whole party to help everything go smoothly and be consistent.  There are very few FP+ that we all want.  It may be 4 for Anna and Elsa and 4 for Space Mountain for example.  Is it easier to book the same 3 FP+ for all 8 people and then modify individuals or would it be better to do smaller groups? This is my first time using this system so I am just trying to figure out the most efficient way to go about it.


----------



## 7KLucky

PurpleKomodo said:


> I have no idea if this has been addressed so if it has, if someone could link me to the post that would be great.  Our 60 day window is coming up in a few weeks.  We are a group of 8 and we got together last weekend to decide on FP+ reservations.  I plan on making the reservations for the whole party to help everything go smoothly and be consistent.  There are very few FP+ that we all want.  It may be 4 for Anna and Elsa and 4 for Space Mountain for example.  Is it easier to book the same 3 FP+ for all 8 people and then modify individuals or would it be better to do smaller groups? This is my first time using this system so I am just trying to figure out the most efficient way to go about it.


Great question.  My window opens Thursday.  I think what I read is it is better to do them separate because when you go to modify split stuff like that sometimes you have to delete the whole day.  I'm anxious to see your exact answer!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Cluelyss

PurpleKomodo said:


> I have no idea if this has been addressed so if it has, if someone could link me to the post that would be great.  Our 60 day window is coming up in a few weeks.  We are a group of 8 and we got together last weekend to decide on FP+ reservations.  I plan on making the reservations for the whole party to help everything go smoothly and be consistent.  There are very few FP+ that we all want.  It may be 4 for Anna and Elsa and 4 for Space Mountain for example.  Is it easier to book the same 3 FP+ for all 8 people and then modify individuals or would it be better to do smaller groups? This is my first time using this system so I am just trying to figure out the most efficient way to go about it.


Generally, it is easiest to do the entire group at once, then modify the attractions later. However, with a group of 8, it is generally recommended to split the group size anyway, especially for those harder to get FPs (like A&E).

Therefore, I would recommend doing them for 2 groups of 4, and start with the group that has the hardest and/or most important FPs to obtain. 

The following website also tracks availability for those harder to get attractions (based on a party of 4). This way you will know which days to check first. You can schedule your days in any order, so it is recommended to put A&E as late in your trip as possible, and start with that day first. 

If you need to further split your group (into 2's, for example), modify those after you've scoured the primary FPs for 4.

Good luck!

http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=835236


----------



## raider97

So if my fastpass plus date is October 19th and I'm in CST so my booking time should open on Oct. 18th at 11 pm, right? But it's a MNSSHP night, but since the park still closes at midnight EST, my booking window should still open at 11pm CST or am I missing something. So confused. It's our first fastpass plus trip.


----------



## Cluelyss

raider97 said:


> So if my fastpass plus date is October 19th and I'm CST my booking time should open on Oct. 18th at 11 pm, right? But it's a MNSSHP night, but since the park still closes at midnight EST, my booking window should still open at 11pm CST or am I missing something. So confused. It's our first fastpass plus trip.


Yes, you are correct on all counts.


----------



## VrBchJ

I just got a notice that we can make a 4th Fast Pass plus for May 23.  But when I go to add it it shows I'll have to cancel one of my 3 existing FPs. I had a FP for Wishes which for some reason Disney sent us a notice they cancelled it. Now if I can add it back I'd like to do that. Anyone know how I can add the extra FP?


----------



## DisCatGirl

Thanks so much Mesaboy2.  Got everything we wanted for all 18 of us!  Your strategies work.


----------



## chipndaleluver

If a FP for a ride is booked for the day you want, do you just keep trying? Also, if the ride still has no FP's the day you go to the park, is the best way then to just go to that ride first and take your chances or go to a kiosk/cast member to get a FP?


----------



## 7KLucky

HELP   My window opens tonight.  I'm looking at My Disney Experience account in the FP section and I'm the only person listed for the account.  If I go to the Itinerary or reservation portion every person and their tickets is listed.  Will this FP portion change when my time opens tonight?  And is it just 1am or does it go by my time zone because I'm central.   Starting to panic and feel a little crazed after all these months of reading and planning.


----------



## 7KLucky

7KLucky said:


> HELP   My window opens tonight.  I'm looking at My Disney Experience account in the FP section and I'm the only person listed for the account.  If I go to the Itinerary or reservation portion every person and their tickets is listed.  Will this FP portion change when my time opens tonight?  And is it just 1am or does it go by my time zone because I'm central.   Starting to panic and feel a little crazed after all these months of reading and planning.


I just re-read my notes. 
I think 
1. Its common that everyone isn't listed until window opens
2. Its midnight eastern so thats 11pm my time. 

Sorry


----------



## mesaboy2

7KLucky said:


> HELP   My window opens tonight.  I'm looking at My Disney Experience account in the FP section and I'm the only person listed for the account.  If I go to the Itinerary or reservation portion every person and their tickets is listed.  Will this FP portion change when my time opens tonight?  And is it just 1am or does it go by my time zone because I'm central.   Starting to panic and feel a little crazed after all these months of reading and planning.



The bolded portion of the OP addresses your issue.  FP windows usually open at 12:00a Eastern, with some exceptions (addressed in the purple link in my signature below).


----------



## mesaboy2

chipndaleluver said:


> 1.  If a FP for a ride is booked for the day you want, do you just keep trying?
> 
> 2.  Also, if the ride still has no FP's the day you go to the park, is the best way then to just go to that ride first and take your chances or go to a kiosk/cast member to get a FP?



1.  Many have reported success doing this, but it's not a sure thing.

2.  If there are no FPs, there are no FPs.  There is occasional speculation that more FPs are released at certain points leading up to a park day (30 days, day-of), but I've yet to see any consistent data that suggests this is the case.  First thing when the park opens is often the best time to see the shortest waits for any attraction.


----------



## 7KLucky

mesaboy2 said:


> The bolded portion of the OP addresses your issue.  FP windows usually open at 12:00a Eastern, with some exceptions (addressed in the purple link in my signature below).


This post is worth GOLD!  Thank you so much for all the info.  It is overwhelming!


----------



## chipndaleluver

Thanks!


----------



## DisCatGirl

7KLucky said:


> Great question.  My window opens Thursday.  I think what I read is it is better to do them separate because when you go to modify split stuff like that sometimes you have to delete the whole day.  I'm anxious to see your exact answer!  Thanks for posting!


My window opened last night.  I had to schedule FP for 18 people.  Had no problems at all.  I scheduled the "big ticket items" for all 18 of us, then went back and modified as necessary.  For example, my mom doesn't do Space Mountain, so I went back in after scheduling for all of us, then changed hers to something more tame.

Got everything we wanted.


----------



## 7KLucky

DisCatGirl said:


> My window opened last night.  I had to schedule FP for 18 people.  Had no problems at all.  I scheduled the "big ticket items" for all 18 of us, then went back and modified as necessary.  For example, my mom doesn't do Space Mountain, so I went back in after scheduling for all of us, then changed hers to something more tame.
> 
> Got everything we wanted.


YAY!  congrats!  What a fun group!  I'm counting the seconds.


----------



## tots05

I still have a lot to read but I will try my best to keep up.  We will be at Disney on the 8th of June, the last time we went, no FP+ nor Magic bands yet so everything is new.  We will also be staying offsite so I think I can only book fast passes 30days in advance.  Does that mean that the window to book will be on May 8th?  From all the post above, I will have to be online on May 7th 11pm central time right?  Any help will be truly appreciated.  Getting really overwhelmed as Im quickly realizing that our trip is just a couple of weeks away... Not yet ready


----------



## 7KLucky

Thank you again for all of your advice!  We are a party of 8 with a 10 days stay but 6 in parks and I got everything!  A&E, 7D, Wishes on our 2nd night there!!!!! I'm really excited!  Now, if I can just NOT change my mind 100 xs     I credit you for my success!  Incredible thread!


----------



## lllGurulll

OK, I have the entire family scheduled for the anna and elsa meet and greet but I plan to change it so that me and my oldest son go to space mountain instead.  How to I change this without changing the entire group?  I don't want to screw this up.


----------



## Cluelyss

lllGurulll said:


> OK, I have the entire family scheduled for the anna and elsa meet and greet but I plan to change it so that me and my oldest son go to space mountain instead.  How to I change this without changing the entire group?  I don't want to screw this up.


From the app, select the modify option and click on the date your A&E FP is scheduled. From there, choose the option to select a new attraction or time. Select A&E, then choose  the "new attraction" option. On the next screen you will select your party. Here, pick only yourself and ODS. On the next screen, choose Space Mountain and select from the available times. That's it!!


----------



## Cluelyss

tots05 said:


> I still have a lot to read but I will try my best to keep up.  We will be at Disney on the 8th of June, the last time we went, no FP+ nor Magic bands yet so everything is new.  We will also be staying offsite so I think I can only book fast passes 30days in advance.  Does that mean that the window to book will be on May 8th?  From all the post above, I will have to be online on May 7th 11pm central time right?  Any help will be truly appreciated.  Getting really overwhelmed as Im quickly realizing that our trip is just a couple of weeks away... Not yet ready


For 6/8, the FP window opens at midnight on 5/9, so 11 central on 5/8. With off-site stays, each day must be booked individually at the 30 day mark, so if you have more than 1 day planned in the parks, you will need to repeat this process nightly until all your days are scheduled.


----------



## tots05

Cluelyss said:


> For 6/8, the FP window opens at midnight on 5/9, so 11 central on 5/8. With off-site stays, each day must be booked individually at the 30 day mark, so if you have more than 1 day planned in the parks, you will need to repeat this process nightly until all your days are scheduled.


Thank you so much!  Given that we are staying offsite, we can only book 30days in advance.  I tried reading from the first post in this thread but I must be missing something because there really is not much notes for those that stay offsite.  Will there still be good slots for FP+ at this point?  I read a couple of pages back that there is really no reason to stay up late if you are staying offsite because most of the hot attractions/rides will be taken at this point.  We are interested in Toy Story Mania, Soarin and 7DMT.


----------



## Cluelyss

tots05 said:


> Thank you so much!  Given that we are staying offsite, we can only book 30days in advance.  I tried reading from the first post in this thread but I must be missing something because there really is not much notes for those that stay offsite.  Will there still be good slots for FP+ at this point?  I read a couple of pages back that there is really no reason to stay up late if you are staying offsite because most of the hot attractions/rides will be taken at this point.  We are interested in Toy Story Mania, Soarin and 7DMT.


This site will give you a good idea of how quickly FPs go for the more popular attractions. Plenty of availablility for TSMM right now, and Soarin' isn't even tracked as you can usually get it a day or two in advance. 7DMT will be the toughest to get, but if you don't get it at 30 days, keep checking, as people change their plans all the time. Good luck!

http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=835236


----------



## tots05

Cluelyss said:


> This site will give you a good idea of how quickly FPs go for the more popular attractions. Plenty of availablility for TSMM right now, and Soarin' isn't even tracked as you can usually get it a day or two in advance. 7DMT will be the toughest to get, but if you don't get it at 30 days, keep checking, as people change their plans all the time. Good luck!
> 
> http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=835236



Thank you so much!  I am truly thankful for the advice.  I hope I can still get what I want, if not, we can just try rope drop.  The kids don't know about the trip, it will be a big surprise on the day we go.


----------



## LuvEeyore

Silly question, but here it is.  I am thinking about going to MVMCP in December.  If I read correctly, you can get in the park at 4 pm on the day of the party using your party ticket.  Can I get fp+ for these hours by linking the ticket in MDE?


----------



## Cluelyss

LuvEeyore said:


> Silly question, but here it is.  I am thinking about going to MVMCP in December.  If I read correctly, you can get in the park at 4 pm on the day of the party using your party ticket.  Can I get fp+ for these hours by linking the ticket in MDE?


Yes, but only if you do not have FPs scheduled at another park in the morning. You are still limited to 3 FPs/day/park regardless of how many tickets you have linked.


----------



## LuvEeyore

Thanks for the quick reply Cluelyss.


----------



## Delilah1310

Is there a list of where the kiosks are located at each park?
Are they marked on the Disney maps?

thanks in advance


----------



## LetsTalkWDW

Here is blurb on the Disney FastPass+ Kiosks page:
"_To find the nearest FastPass+ kiosk, check the theme park Guidemaps for specific locations._"

So the answer to your question is yes. It is best to get the latest guidemap when you enter the park as locations do change.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/fastpass-plus-kiosks/


----------



## Cluelyss

LetsTalkWDW said:


> Here is blurb on the Disney FastPass+ Kiosks page:
> "_To find the nearest FastPass+ kiosk, check the theme park Guidemaps for specific locations._"
> 
> So the answer to your question is yes. It is best to get the latest guidemap when you enter the park as locations do change.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/fastpass-plus-kiosks/


The MDX app also shows locations under the "Guest Services" tab. I used this a lot while in the parks.


----------



## 123SA

Like many, I am having a hard  time planning out the fast passes.  I just envision myself freezing or making dumb choices when I realize what I want is not actually available.

Party of 5.  My check in date is 8/30, check out 9/12.   My fast pass 60 day point is 7/1/15 meaning on Jun 30th I stay up until midnight (or 1am) and start to book. Low level crowds expected.

Our first MK day is 9/2.  I've been trying to plan a day around a 11am ish 7DMT FP, when it suddenly occurred to me, is that even likely to be available?  How do make any plans when you just don't know what will be available?


----------



## Cluelyss

123SA said:


> Like many, I am having a hard  time planning out the fast passes.  I just envision myself freezing or making dumb choices when I realize what I want is not actually available.
> 
> Party of 5.  My check in date is 8/30, check out 9/12.   My fast pass 60 day point is 7/1/15 meaning on Jun 30th I stay up until midnight (or 1am) and start to book. Low level crowds expected.
> 
> Our first MK day is 9/2.  I've been trying to plan a day around a 11am ish 7DMT FP, when it suddenly occurred to me, is that even likely to be available?  How do make any plans when you just don't know what will be available?


Keep an eye on this site in the days leading up to your booking date. 

http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=835236

Most attractions, outside A&E and maybe some parades/fireworks should have availability most, if not all, days of your trip if you are booking at the 60-day mark.


----------



## Ava

123SA said:


> Like many, I am having a hard  time planning out the fast passes.  I just envision myself freezing or making dumb choices when I realize what I want is not actually available.
> 
> Party of 5.  My check in date is 8/30, check out 9/12.   My fast pass 60 day point is 7/1/15 meaning on Jun 30th I stay up until midnight (or 1am) and start to book. Low level crowds expected.
> 
> Our first MK day is 9/2.  I've been trying to plan a day around a 11am ish 7DMT FP, when it suddenly occurred to me, is that even likely to be available?  How do make any plans when you just don't know what will be available?


Another tip I read here that helped me last year was to see what your most difficult to get FP choices are (A&E, 7DMT, TSMM, parades/fireworks are probably the most hard to come by) and book for those days first. Also, if you want A&E try to plan for it as late in your trip as possible, as there will be more availability the farther out you go. When you're booking, it's faster to just choose the 3 attractions you want and let the computer choose times for you, save it, then go back into that day and change the times.


----------



## 123SA

Is there a way to practice?  I would feel so much more comfortable if I could make a few reservations and then cancel them.  I don't have an AP or an extra ticket to link.

Yes, we do want to aee A&E.  But we plan to do that on 9/9 -- well into the trip and I don't think I care what time for that one.  I guess I'll just book for all 5 of us as suggested and then go back and modify it to take out the boys and get something else for them.

I was thinking I'd do

A&E for 9/9 first   - -do I do the rest of the day?
7DMT for 9/2, 9/5 and 9/9
TSMM for 9/1, 9/6
then just start booking FP starting at 8/31 through the rest of my trip.


----------



## Cluelyss

123SA said:


> Is there a way to practice?  I would feel so much more comfortable if I could make a few reservations and then cancel them.  I don't have an AP or an extra ticket to link.
> 
> Yes, we do want to aee A&E.  But we plan to do that on 9/9 -- well into the trip and I don't think I care what time for that one.  I guess I'll just book for all 5 of us as suggested and then go back and modify it to take out the boys and get something else for them.
> 
> I was thinking I'd do
> 
> A&E for 9/9 first   - -do I do the rest of the day?
> 7DMT for 9/2, 9/5 and 9/9
> TSMM for 9/1, 9/6
> then just start booking FP starting at 8/31 through the rest of my trip.


Yes, book the entire day at once, and for your entire party. 

There are some great YouTube videos out there that you can watch beforehand, but the system is really very intuitive and easy to use.


----------



## 123SA

YouTube videos!  Excellent.  Thanks so much!


----------



## LetsTalkWDW

123SA said:


> Like many, I am having a hard  time planning out the fast passes.  I just envision myself freezing or making dumb choices when I realize what I want is not actually available.
> 
> Party of 5.  My check in date is 8/30, check out 9/12.   My fast pass 60 day point is 7/1/15 meaning on Jun 30th I stay up until midnight (or 1am) and start to book. Low level crowds expected.
> 
> Our first MK day is 9/2.  I've been trying to plan a day around a 11am ish 7DMT FP, when it suddenly occurred to me, is that even likely to be available?  How do make any plans when you just don't know what will be available?


I had almost exactly the same situation, except I am going the 5/25 to 6/1, planning on MK on 5/27. Had no problem grabbing a 10:55am FP+ for 7DMT for 3 people. I suspect since you are touring during a low crowd level time you will be successful. Definitely grab your MK FP+ reservations first and then go from there.


----------



## MataHari22

Ok, this might be a stupid question, but after a search, I cannot find the answer, and I cannot read all through 131 pages.    I booked my package today and I just linked my resort reservations with our 6 day base tickets and MVMCP tickets. (Going 11/12-11/20)   It all seems to be in there.  Then, I clicked on FP+, because I too wanted to do a practice run and refresh my memory about scheduling fast passes.  When I went to put in my confirmation number, it just says and error message that the reservation is already linked to an account......  How do I know it won't do that when my 60 day window opens up?  Will it not do that on my FP night?  I would have sworn last year, that I got to sign in and do a practice run, but I forget.    All the posts I'm finding about FP+ assume that you're signed in already and have that FP+ linked already.  I'm not finding any info about what happens iif signing in is a problem.  Thanks.


----------



## Cluelyss

MataHari22 said:


> Ok, this might be a stupid question, but after a search, I cannot find the answer, and I cannot read all through 131 pages.    I booked my package today and I just linked my resort reservations with our 6 day base tickets and MVMCP tickets. (Going 11/12-11/20)   It all seems to be in there.  Then, I clicked on FP+, because I too wanted to do a practice run and refresh my memory about scheduling fast passes.  When I went to put in my confirmation number, it just says and error message that the reservation is already linked to an account......  How do I know it won't do that when my 60 day window opens up?  Will it not do that on my FP night?  I would have sworn last year, that I got to sign in and do a practice run, but I forget.    All the posts I'm finding about FP+ assume that you're signed in already and have that FP+ linked already.  I'm not finding any info about what happens iif signing in is a problem.  Thanks.


With a package, your tickets won't "activate" until your 60 day mark, so you won't be able to do a practice run. This is exactly how mine looked for my last 2 trips with FP+ up until that day. Try not to worry, everything will be fine once your booking window opens.


----------



## MataHari22

Cluelyss said:


> With a package, your tickets won't "activate" until your 60 day mark, so you won't be able to do a practice run. This is exactly how mine looked for my last 2 trips with FP+ up until that day. Try not to worry, everything will be fine once your booking window opens.



Ok, thanks.  Just made me nervous getting that message that the reservation number I entered is already linked to an account.  My mind jumps to the nightmare of that happening on my 60 day mark and not being able to sign in and make my FP. :-/


----------



## Nigel Channing

So your entire party shows up when the 60 day booking window hits?  Right now we have our tripped booked for September.  My wife has a 1 day ticket leftover from a previous trip.  I can book fastpasses for my wife and I but the kids don't show up.  I just want to make sure they'll be there when our 60 day window opens.


----------



## Cluelyss

Nigel Channing said:


> So your entire party shows up when the 60 day booking window hits?  Right now we have our tripped booked for September.  My wife has a 1 day ticket leftover from a previous trip.  I can book fastpasses for my wife and I but the kids don't show up.  I just want to make sure they'll be there when our 60 day window opens.


Yes, everything will show once your booking window opens. 

In the meantime, you can practice on DW's ticket if you haven't used the system before.


----------



## Nigel Channing

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, everything will show once your booking window opens.
> 
> In the meantime, you can practice on DW's ticket if you haven't used the system before.


Excellent.  Thanks!


----------



## tots05

we bought our tickets from undercover tourist and we choose an e ticket.  From what we can understand, we bring this e ticket to any disney customer service/ticket booth and they will issue us  the real tickets.  We are also planning on getting magic bands for my 2 kiddos.  Will the magic bands invalidate the tickets then when we try to link the bands to through my disney experience account?  what would happen to our fastpass selections when this happens? sorry for all the questions, this will be our first trip when all the new things started showing up i.e. magic bands, fasts +, etc.


----------



## wdwpracticalprincess

We're staying offsite so can only book fastpass+ at 30-day mark. DIS vets, is it even worthwhile to stay up late to try to book 7DMT, pan, mtns, etc.? Will anything be available?

Trip is first week October during crowd levels 3-5 with 3 generations. TIA!


----------



## mesaboy2

wdwpracticalprincess said:


> We're staying offsite so can only book fastpass+ at 30-day mark. DIS vets, is it even worthwhile to stay up late to try to book 7DMT, pan, mtns, etc.? Will anything be available?
> 
> Trip is first week October during crowd levels 3-5 with 3 generations. TIA!



The second post addresses availability questions such as yours.


----------



## MainMom

I am booking FP+ for 11 people tonight. Is my best strategy, for 11 people, to take the FP's farthest away from the time you actually want so it's easier to modify? I am trying to book the same FP's for 11 at the same time & ride. 

ETA-I'm very nervous to do it this way and try to modify for 11 people.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Here now I'll give ya the skinny:

Anna and Elsa wasn't that bad unless I went in downtime 30 - 50 mins waits when I saw 

Soarin over test track just ride single rider! You most likely will end up in the same cart anyway.

Rockin Roller coaster over ToT definitely the lines for RR were out the door long we again did single rider, separate but felt like a fast pass to me!


----------



## MainMom

Mikie said:


> I started with a plan of looking for all 12 at once and would switch to smaller groups if necessary.  I was able to find everything for all 12 without breaking up, including 7dwarves.  The earlier of my 2 MK days, I had at least  5 choices of times for 7dwarves, but not times I particularly liked and the later MK day I had lots of availability all day, still no breaking up.  I did do that MK day only at midnight, but then went to bed and did all the rest (all 12, no problems at all) at 2 pm the next day.  I have since played around with a couple of times and always got plenty of ride and time choices still for the entire group at day 42 and 38 and 35 so far.
> 
> If you're a night owl anyway, I think you'll easily get all you like at midnight. If that's tough, I'd really think you can easily wait until the next morning or afternoon.  I also watched a youtube walk through of the process so I'd know what the screens looked like beforehand, so I'd not be seeing it the first time when I'm tired and impatient



Well, I went back to start to re-read the thread and this post made me feel much better about booking my group together!


----------



## Cluelyss

wdwpracticalprincess said:


> We're staying offsite so can only book fastpass+ at 30-day mark. DIS vets, is it even worthwhile to stay up late to try to book 7DMT, pan, mtns, etc.? Will anything be available?
> 
> Trip is first week October during crowd levels 3-5 with 3 generations. TIA!


7DMT would be the only one you might need to stay up for. Keep an eye on this website as your date gets closer to get an idea of how quickly FPs are filling up. 

http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=835236


----------



## wdwpracticalprincess

thanks Cluelyss! appreciate the tip!


----------



## paigemitchell859

Advice please:
June 16
AK
Rope drop- Everest
Dinosaur-fp 9:15
Safari-fp 10:15
Kali river-11:15

Is the fp needed for dinosaur that early?  Should I save the fp for one of the shows later in the day?


----------



## PrincessP

I have FP+ set up for 2 MK days.  Depending on weather, I may want to change MK to another day (so we can go to a water park on a rain-free day)....thus need to switch my FP+ selections to another day.  Is the only way to do that to CANCEL the entire day of FP+ selections?  and then start over booking new FP+ selections on the new day?

In other words, I cannot use the modify FP+ feature, right?  It would be nice to check for FP+ availability on the other day (to see if there is any availability) before canceling my initial fast passes.

Thanks!


----------



## anorman

Since I am not exactly sure what date I am going to the Magic Kingdom (I have a choice of two days), can I book fast passes for two days and then later on cancel the one I'm not gonna use?  

To clarify the situation, I have a 3 day park ticket and planning on using one day each for AK, HS, and MK.  Can I book fastpasses for 4 days if I only have a 3 day ticket if I am not sure which one of two dates I will be at the MK?


----------



## 123SA

When my 60 days opens, can my daughter(15) and I on separate computers access MDE to both be getting FP for different days of the trip?


----------



## 123SA

How do fast passes for shows work?  On a day Indiana Jones has a show from 12:30-1pm, will 12;30 FP be my only option?  Meaning I can't take a ToT FP time 11:40-12:40 if I want to see the 12:30 show?


----------



## ckelly14

paigemitchell859 said:


> Advice please:
> June 16
> AK
> Rope drop- Everest
> Dinosaur-fp 9:15
> Safari-fp 10:15
> Kali river-11:15
> 
> Is the fp needed for dinosaur that early?  Should I save the fp for one of the shows later in the day?




I would either ditch dinosaur (and replace it with Everest at a later time) or move it to the 11:15-12:15 time slot.  Ride Everest twice then head to safari.


----------



## PetePanMan

Great Thread MesaBoy2  - much appreciated

I have a question Re: point 5 in original post i.e. "Annual Pass (AP) holders can prebook attractions up to 60 days in advance of the beginning of an onsite stay, for a maximum of 7 days or the length of the onsite stay--whichever is greater. As with above, FP+ selections can be made for the entire length of stay"

We seem to be getting different advice from different cast members.  We will be doing a week long trip with Annual pass but with a split stay at 2  and possibly 3 DVC resorts.  So, question is....Can we book FP+ for entire stay at 60 days from first check-in date at first resort even though we will be staying at multiple DVC resorts or can you only book 60 days out for the days you will be staying at each resort i.e. two resorts means 2 different 60 day periods.

Thx for any help you can provide


----------



## Cluelyss

123SA said:


> How do fast passes for shows work?  On a day Indiana Jones has a show from 12:30-1pm, will 12;30 FP be my only option?  Meaning I can't take a ToT FP time 11:40-12:40 if I want to see the 12:30 show?


Correct. Your TOT FP will have to end before your Indy FP begins (and show FPs are usually 20 mins or so before the show actually starts, so 12:10-12:25 or something like that).


----------



## Cluelyss

123SA said:


> When my 60 days opens, can my daughter(15) and I on separate computers access MDE to both be getting FP for different days of the trip?


As long as you have 2 different MDX accounts. I wouldn't trust doing that under the same account.


----------



## Cluelyss

anorman said:


> Since I am not exactly sure what date I am going to the Magic Kingdom (I have a choice of two days), can I book fast passes for two days and then later on cancel the one I'm not gonna use?
> 
> To clarify the situation, I have a 3 day park ticket and planning on using one day each for AK, HS, and MK.  Can I book fastpasses for 4 days if I only have a 3 day ticket if I am not sure which one of two dates I will be at the MK?


You can only schedule FPs for the number of days that you have tickets.


----------



## Cluelyss

PrincessP said:


> I have FP+ set up for 2 MK days.  Depending on weather, I may want to change MK to another day (so we can go to a water park on a rain-free day)....thus need to switch my FP+ selections to another day.  Is the only way to do that to CANCEL the entire day of FP+ selections?  and then start over booking new FP+ selections on the new day?
> 
> In other words, I cannot use the modify FP+ feature, right?  It would be nice to check for FP+ availability on the other day (to see if there is any availability) before canceling my initial fast passes.
> 
> Thanks!


Correct. The modify feature only allows you to change FPs scheduled for that particular day.


----------



## 123SA

Cluelyss said:


> As long as you have 2 different MDX accounts. I wouldn't trust doing that under the same account.



No, I have one account.  I'll stick to one person making the FP then.  Thank you!


----------



## LetsTalkWDW

PrincessP said:


> I have FP+ set up for 2 MK days.  Depending on weather, I may want to change MK to another day (so we can go to a water park on a rain-free day)....thus need to switch my FP+ selections to another day.  Is the only way to do that to CANCEL the entire day of FP+ selections?  and then start over booking new FP+ selections on the new day?
> 
> In other words, I cannot use the modify FP+ feature, right?  It would be nice to check for FP+ availability on the other day (to see if there is any availability) before canceling my initial fast passes.
> 
> Thanks!


We plan to do TL on the Friday of our trip and plan to do Epcot on the Saturday. So what I did was book the exact (or nearly exact) same FP+ rides for both days. So if it rains Friday we still have a shot at the TL on the Saturday. This was easy to do because it was Epcot, not sure if you could do something similar for MK. I will cancel the FPs when possible but it probably doesn't matter much at Epcot.


----------



## JPDtheJD

Does the festival of fantasy parade FP book up? I am trying to replace one experience with FOF Fastpass but it never shows available. Am I missing something or is it that popular? I am 20-something days out.


----------



## MataHari22

JPDtheJD said:


> Does the festival of fantasy parade FP book up? I am trying to replace one experience with FOF Fastpass but it never shows available. Am I missing something or is it that popular? I am 20-something days out.



Yes, if you read the second post at the beginning of this thread, it is one of he ones that is listed as hard to get.   

If you look at this link, you can see the availability of the most popular FP+ 

http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=835236


----------



## Cluelyss

JPDtheJD said:


> Does the festival of fantasy parade FP book up? I am trying to replace one experience with FOF Fastpass but it never shows available. Am I missing something or is it that popular? I am 20-something days out.


Yes, it's very popular. You may have luck searching for singles - that's how I got Wishes once. Just kept collecting singles till I had 4. It never showed up when searching for multiples. 

Also, make sure you don't have another FP scheduled that would conflict with the time. For a 3:00 parade, the FP return window will be approximately 2:30-2:50. 

Good luck!


----------



## tstottle

Hi!  Thanks for this thread!  New to FP+ and getting ready to schedule!

Does MK get busy around 11?  I feel like that's been our experience in the past, that 11-5 were pretty crowded (we always go in the summer and this year are going mid July).  I am thinking about scheduling our FP+ for 11, 12 and 1 so that we can try to get more later.  OR, since it's summer at MK should I just forget about getting any additional Fps later, if they won't be available, and move my original three to those hotter, more crowded 2pm-5pm hours?

Thanks for advice!  We have one precious day at MK out of a 2 day disney trip.  We like headliner rides, big/fast rides and don't care about parades or Frozen (thank goodness).


----------



## Cluelyss

tstottle said:


> Hi!  Thanks for this thread!  New to FP+ and getting ready to schedule!
> 
> Does MK get busy around 11?  I feel like that's been our experience in the past, that 11-5 were pretty crowded (we always go in the summer and this year are going mid July).  I am thinking about scheduling our FP+ for 11, 12 and 1 so that we can try to get more later.  OR, since it's summer at MK should I just forget about getting any additional Fps later, if they won't be available, and move my original three to those hotter, more crowded 2pm-5pm hours?
> 
> Thanks for advice!  We have one precious day at MK out of a 2 day disney trip.  We like headliner rides, big/fast rides and don't care about parades or Frozen (thank goodness).


I usually start mine around 11 as well, especially at MK. We are rope droppers, and find we can get a lot done riding SB those first few hours. 

MK has the most FP+ attractions and is not subject to the tiering system, so is the park with the best chance of getting multiple additional day-of FPs. However, I would not plan on having many headliners available late in the day, so would definitely use your original 3 for 7DMT or any of the mountains. But you should be able to get 4th, 5th, etc FPs for rides like PP, HM, Dumbo, etc.


----------



## tstottle

OK thanks!  We are rope droppers too, so it sounds like the best strategy is to schedule FPs for the headliners with the biggest waits, do our 4,5,6 choice during the early AM hours, and then try to get FPs or standbys for our lesser-dos like HM, that mickey show, etc.


----------



## Ntw25

Well my 60 day point was today. Stayed up until midnight, logged on and managed to get everything I wanted for 6 of us at the times that I wanted and on the days I wanted, including a morning slot on 7DMT. All very easy. 

My only miss was ToyStory mania due to the silly tiring system. My kids prefer RnR.


----------



## Stacey012345

Anyone recently book A & E FP+ that is willing to speak to their experience?  Everything here speaks of how hard it is to get, but looking at the availability for a family of 4 here (http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=10123554&postcount=1), one would seem to think at 60 days right now there is plenty available for the taking for a family of 4.  That seems in direct conflict to what I read so anyone care to share thoughts/suggestions please?


----------



## Cluelyss

Stacey012345 said:


> Anyone recently book A & E FP+ that is willing to speak to their experience?  Everything here speaks of how hard it is to get, but looking at the availability for a family of 4 here (http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=10123554&postcount=1), one would seem to think at 60 days right now there is plenty available for the taking for a family of 4.  That seems in direct conflict to what I read so anyone care to share thoughts/suggestions please?


It is definitely easier to get than it used to be, but still recommended to try for right at 60 days if it's a must-do for your family. While that site is great for planning purposes, keep in mind that it doesn't track how many FPs are still available (1 set of 4 or 50 sets of 4) or the available times (is all availability left at 11 pm? That may not work for little ones). When I booked mine for last October, there was NO availability for my family of 4 for my entire 6 day trip at 60 days out. I was only able to book it by constant searching and collecting overlapping singles. Thankfully, it's not quite so hard to obtain now, but still remains the most popular FP and quickest to fill.


----------



## Stacey012345

Cluelyss said:


> It is definitely easier to get than it used to be, but still recommended to try for right at 60 days if it's a must-do for your family. While that site is great for planning purposes, keep in mind that it doesn't track how many FPs are still available (1 set of 4 or 50 sets of 4) or the available times (is all availability left at 11 pm? That may not work for little ones). When I booked mine for last October, there was NO availability for my family of 4 for my entire 6 day trip at 60 days out. I was only able to book it by constant searching and collecting overlapping singles. Thankfully, it's not quite so hard to obtain now, but still remains the most popular FP and quickest to fill.



Thank you.  I am hoping to get one for day 2 of our trip (so day 61 when FP opens) but do you think by trying that first I could lose all opportunities on other days if it is not available then?


----------



## Cluelyss

Stacey012345 said:


> Thank you.  I am hoping to get one for day 2 of our trip (so day 61 when FP opens) but do you think by trying that first I could lose all opportunities on other days if it is not available then?


Check the dibb before you schedule so you know which days of your trip are available. But if you are on at midnight you should be fine, just make sure you start with your A&E day.


----------



## Stacey012345

Cluelyss said:


> Check the dibb before you schedule so you know which days of your trip are available. But if you are on at midnight you should be fine, just make sure you start with your A&E day.



I hope so, thanks, and I will be sure to do that first.


----------



## Supermom3

I'm so grateful for this thread. Thanks so much to all those who have contributed.  
My FP+ window opens tonight, and I am a mixture of excited and a nervous wreck!


----------



## marciemi

Has anyone else had trouble with people falling off their linked family while in the park/kiosks?  I've really had trouble with this lately - family of 5 and when I go to make a 4th FP (or later) one person will be missing from the party.  I'll give them the MB and they'll add them and then someone else will fall off.  I've had CM's insist to me that they aren't linked to our party or haven't used any FPP's that day (even though we all did the same thing).  We've ended up booking the 4th FPP's for 4 people and then one separately but they all show up in my app then.  Wondering if this was just a weird glitch but frustrating when the CM's are talking to me like I'm doing it all wrong!


----------



## cindyfan

Help.  I've tried to find the answer here... but probably missing it somewhere.....
*Can I add an additional person to already scheduled FP+ for my family/group??*
We are within our 60 days, so DD#1 and I have booked our FP+.  Well, DD#2 finally decided to join us for part of the stay.  I added her to the resort and am waiting on her hopper-pass.  So when I get her pass and link it, will I be able to add her to our FP+ times??  Will I have to call IT?  I just want to get her on the same FP+ times we already have. 
Anyone have this situation and what did you do??  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## marciemi

You can try the copy feature (preferably on a computer vs the app) but there's no guarantee, especially for hard-to-get ones like A&E or 7 Dwarves and people have reported losing what they already had when trying that sometimes.  It will only assign them if those exact times are available anyway.  I'd say the best bet would be to book hers separately and match as well as you can and just keep looking if you can't get anything exact or for one ride.


----------



## Cluelyss

cindyfan said:


> Help.  I've tried to find the answer here... but probably missing it somewhere.....
> *Can I add an additional person to already scheduled FP+ for my family/group??*
> We are within our 60 days, so DD#1 and I have booked our FP+.  Well, DD#2 finally decided to join us for part of the stay.  I added her to the resort and am waiting on her hopper-pass.  So when I get her pass and link it, will I be able to add her to our FP+ times??  Will I have to call IT?  I just want to get her on the same FP+ times we already have.
> Anyone have this situation and what did you do??  Thanks so much!!!


As pp mentioned, there needs to be availability in order for you to add her. But this is definitely something you can do yourself by linking her to your profile in MDX. If you want to try the copy feature, that would give her exactly what you have (if everything is available at those exact times). You can also try searching for singles that overlap what you have already scheduled. This would be my recommendation, to ensure you don't lose anything previously scheduled.


----------



## disneyjr77

For the Anna and Elsa FP...Will I need to get one as well to stand in line with DD8?


----------



## Denise W

disneyjr77 said:


> For the Anna and Elsa FP...Will I need to get one as well to stand in line with DD8?


Yes.

Denise


----------



## lacrosse_lady72

Just to clarify:
I'm going September 18-28. We have MNSSHP planned for the 18th, then we will have 10 straight park days with a 10 day ticket afterward. So 11 park days. 

We can use MNSSHP to book FP, but can only book/use them 4:00pm-7:00pm. Are the return times limited to those hours? For example will I be able to book some 3:30-4:30 or 6:30-7:30? Or will I only be able to do ones with the earliest start time 4:00-5:00 and the latest 6:00-7:00?

Also, I will be able to book 11 days worth of FP right? I assume I'll have to wait one day for the 11th but I should be fine right?


----------



## kermiebudge

We have many Magic Bands from previous visits...  

Soon, we have another trip that is scheduled onsite, but as it's gets closer, we may end up having to book offsite.  If we end up offsite, how do I get the tickets I have activated in MDX for our upcoming trip (purchased separately) connected to old Magic Bands?  Or are they linked to previous / existing 'active' Magic Bands automatically and I don't need to do anything special?

Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

lacrosse_lady72 said:


> Just to clarify:
> I'm going September 18-28. We have MNSSHP planned for the 18th, then we will have 10 straight park days with a 10 day ticket afterward. So 11 park days.
> 
> We can use MNSSHP to book FP, but can only book/use them 4:00pm-7:00pm. Are the return times limited to those hours? For example will I be able to book some 3:30-4:30 or 6:30-7:30? Or will I only be able to do ones with the earliest start time 4:00-5:00 and the latest 6:00-7:00?
> 
> Also, I will be able to book 11 days worth of FP right? I assume I'll have to wait one day for the 11th but I should be fine right?


Yes, you can use your MNSSHP ticket to book FPs on your party day. You can actually schedule them for ANY time of day, but cannot use them until after 4 (the system only recognizes that you have a ticket, not that it's a party ticket). However, all FPs will end by 7 that day, so a 6-7 will be the latest available time slot for booking. But you could start them at any time (3:15-4:15, for example).


----------



## 123SA

I was looking at my plan for DHS.  I am hoping to schedule the 3rd fast pass for my family at Star Tours.    I don't actually ride this because of motion sickness.  However, there isn't anything I want to do on my own, so i was going to take the fast pass so that I have used all 3 and can try to get a 4th fast pass.  (early Sept, so I think I have a reasonable shot at this).

I had thought at 12:00 when the FP window opens, the rest of the family will go on the ride, and I will go to a kiosk to get 4th FP.  Now it occurs to me that I actually won't be able to do that.  If I don't go on the ride, my FP won't expire until 1pm.

So finally, to my question, can I get the CM to scan my magic band when my family goes on the ride, so that the FP is marked as used?


(An aside here...I feel a bit guilty about this...I have to take this FP that I will not use, just so I can get one I want.  This of course means that someone who actually wants to ride it may not get one!)


----------



## Cluelyss

123SA said:


> I was looking at my plan for DHS.  I am hoping to schedule the 3rd fast pass for my family at Star Tours.    I don't actually ride this because of motion sickness.  However, there isn't anything I want to do on my own, so i was going to take the fast pass so that I have used all 3 and can try to get a 4th fast pass.  (early Sept, so I think I have a reasonable shot at this).
> 
> I had thought at 12:00 when the FP window opens, the rest of the family will go on the ride, and I will go to a kiosk to get 4th FP.  Now it occurs to me that I actually won't be able to do that.  If I don't go on the ride, my FP won't expire until 1pm.
> 
> So finally, to my question, can I get the CM to scan my magic band when my family goes on the ride, so that the FP is marked as used?
> 
> 
> (An aside here...I feel a bit guilty about this...I have to take this FP that I will not use, just so I can get one I want.  This of course means that someone who actually wants to ride it may not get one!)


If memory serves, you can go through the queue at ST then exit before the actual ride. So you would be "using" your FP when you enter, but could then exit when the rest of your family rides, and go straight to a kiosk and schedule your next FP. Just let the CM know you won't be riding, but want to walk through the queue with your family.


----------



## anorman

What time of day do you think I should schedule my first fastpass+?  I plan to be there for ropedrop for each of my three Disney days (one each for AK, MK, and HS) so I should be able to take advantage of early morning shorter lines.....I hope.  I want to schedule them early enough to be able to take advantage of addtional fastpasses but late enough that they would actually not be a waste of a fastpass+ selection.  

Also, how difficult have people found it to schedule back to back fastpass+ selections?  I am thinking maybe my first around 11, and then 12 and 1 p.m. leaving the afternoon open for additional selections.  Am I being completely unrealistic?  BTW I will be planning my Disney days during the last week or two of August.


----------



## marciemi

Cluelyss said:


> If memory serves, you can go through the queue at ST then exit before the actual ride. So you would be "using" your FP when you enter, but could then exit when the rest of your family rides, and go straight to a kiosk and schedule your next FP. Just let the CM know you won't be riding, but want to walk through the queue with your family.


You could also just give one of them your band and have them tap it in addition to theirs as they go through the tapstiles.  The vast majority of the time the CM's wouldn't notice.

Or you could not use yours at all and then go to a kiosk, select what they want and modify your 3rd (ST) FPP to what they select.  Obviously this would be harder if something like TSMM just happened to pop up for a specific time/number of people but for the vast majority of ride you could probably change yours to within a few minutes of theirs.


----------



## cindyfan

123SA said:


> ....
> (An aside here...I feel a bit guilty about this...I have to take this FP that I will not use, just so I can get one I want.  This of course means that someone who actually wants to ride it may not get one!)


I feel the same way..... why does it force you to do 3 FP+?  But then it goes back to the requirement to have your first 3 FP+ all in the same park.  It's frustrating though to have to schedule FP+ that I don't want.... and schedule them early so the expire quickly!!  That means if I want only one specific FP+ I either have to use it and wait 2 hours for the others to expire, or schedule the one I really want LATER after the other 2 expire.  It definitely takes some planning to work around that.


----------



## cindyfan

anorman said:


> .......
> Also, how difficult have people found it to schedule back to back fastpass+ selections?  I am thinking maybe my first around 11, and then 12 and 1 p.m. leaving the afternoon open for additional selections.  Am I being completely unrealistic?  BTW I will be planning my Disney days during the last week or two of August.


That takes a bit of planning and modifying of your FP+.  But you should be able to schedule them right in a row.... unless its a really difficult one to get like Toy Story.   I've also had to include a show I wanted to make sure I saw but didn't use FP+ for.  It's all about utilizing the app and doing the modifications strategically!!


----------



## jcarwash

kermiebudge said:


> We have many Magic Bands from previous visits...
> 
> Soon, we have another trip that is scheduled onsite, but as it's gets closer, we may end up having to book offsite.  If we end up offsite, how do I get the tickets I have activated in MDX for our upcoming trip (purchased separately) connected to old Magic Bands?  Or are they linked to previous / existing 'active' Magic Bands automatically and I don't need to do anything special?
> 
> Thanks!



It should be automatic. From My Disney Experience: "All your MagicBands and cards can be used interchangeably as long as they're active."

You can use the Magic Bands and Cards section of My Disney Experience to ensure what bands and cards are active, and to whom in your party they are assigned.


----------



## Cluelyss

anorman said:


> What time of day do you think I should schedule my first fastpass+?  I plan to be there for ropedrop for each of my three Disney days (one each for AK, MK, and HS) so I should be able to take advantage of early morning shorter lines.....I hope.  I want to schedule them early enough to be able to take advantage of addtional fastpasses but late enough that they would actually not be a waste of a fastpass+ selection.
> 
> Also, how difficult have people found it to schedule back to back fastpass+ selections?  I am thinking maybe my first around 11, and then 12 and 1 p.m. leaving the afternoon open for additional selections.  Am I being completely unrealistic?  BTW I will be planning my Disney days during the last week or two of August.


In MK I usually start my FPs around 11, when the park starts to get really crowded. MK also has the best chance of getting "good" day-of FPs (though I would definitely schedule your original 3 for headliners). AK and HS just don't have enough FP attractions to count on much availability later in the day (particularly due to the tiering at HS). For the other parks, you can either schedule your first 3 right away, for the best chance of getting a 4th/5th FP, or ride SB for the first and last hours of the day and schedule your FPs for late morning / early afternoon to minimize your wait times. Personal preference.

From personal experience, during my trip last October, in Epcot when I went to get a 4th FP after lunch, there were no tier 1 attractions left. But I had no problem finding additional FPs in MK in the afternoon. I did not try at AK or HS.


----------



## Nancy Lewis

I'm traveling with friends and their kids to WDW and staying with them in their DVC villa. My MDE account is linked to the mom's account currently and I have just bought and linked my park ticket. Do I need to link my account with all the other family members to be able to get FP+ with them? The mom is probably not going to ride all the FP+ reservations that I will ride with the dad and their older kids.


----------



## Huggups

I have what might be a dumb question but can I still get a FP from a park kiosk if I don't book the FP beforehand and if I haven't used 3 FP for the day?


----------



## Cluelyss

Huggups said:


> I have what might be a dumb question but can I still get a FP from a park kiosk if I don't book the FP beforehand and if I haven't used 3 FP for the day?


If you choose to book day-of from a kiosk when you arrive at a park, you can still book 3 initially.


----------



## SJSloan

Stopping in to tell others not to give up on getting FP+ that they want. 

While I can't attest to A&E, I had the worst time getting 7DMT at 30 days out. I was only able to get FP+ at 10pm or later at first. We are a party of 5 and even finding 5 at the same time seemed impossible. I first started by getting 5 overlapping times for 10pm or later. Then I would try to change each FP+ one by one to an earlier time. Sometimes I found 3 available at the same time. Eventually after just a week of constant checking (about 6 times a day) I was able to snag 5 FP+ for 7DMT, that overlapped, around the 2:30pm time frame. 

I still haven't been able to get any on our first MK day, but for a while I was afraid I would never get any on any days. And I'm very thankful my persistence paid off. 

My ADR moto: "Just keep checking, just keep checking..."


----------



## 123SA

marciemi said:


> You could also just give one of them your band and have them tap it in addition to theirs as they go through the tapstiles.  The vast majority of the time the CM's wouldn't notice.
> 
> Or you could not use yours at all and then go to a kiosk, select what they want and modify your 3rd (ST) FPP to what they select.  Obviously this would be harder if something like TSMM just happened to pop up for a specific time/number of people but for the vast majority of ride you could probably change yours to within a few minutes of theirs.




Well..don't I have to use that 3rd FP before we can try to get another RnRC or TSM?


----------



## marciemi

123SA said:


> Well..don't I have to use that 3rd FP before we can try to get another RnRC or TSM?


Yes, you're absolutely right. Wasn't thinking of tiers. Sorry!  If you're willing I'd wait in line with them and if not just give them your MB to scan.


----------



## Hokiesfan02

Due to FD, I have a split stay with the RO first and FD + Tickets second (tickets include enough days for both stays).  I plan to pick the tickets up early.  How will this affect my FP+ reservation timing?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Hokiesfan02 said:


> Due to FD, I have a split stay with the RO first and FD + Tickets second (tickets include enough days for both stays).  I plan to pick the tickets up early.  How will this affect my FP+ reservation timing?


You won't be able to Pre-select FPs for your park days during your RO stay. As soon as you 'early activate' your tickets upon your arrival, you can immediately book FPs for those park days. 

Packaged tickets are not active in the system until your check-in day or early activation day. The FP system allows you to book 60 days in advance of your package check in day because you have a "package."


----------



## bear_mom

I have a package booked, in MDE it says to link my tickets, but when I try it says my tickets are already linked to another account.

Will they automatically show up at 60 days (I'm outside my 60 day window)?

This is the first time we are traveling under the new system and I'm stressing about it.....


----------



## Hokiesfan02

hiroMYhero said:


> You won't be able to Pre-select FPs for your park days during your RO stay. As soon as you 'early activate' your tickets upon your arrival, you can immediately book FPs for those park days.
> 
> Packaged tickets are not active in the system until your check-in day or early activation day. The FP system allows you to book 60 days in advance of your package check in day because you have a "package."



Could I book at 30 days?  I would have valid tickets in my account.  I thought the tickets weren't necessarily tied to the room.  Or is that only if the ticket package is first?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Hokiesfan02 said:


> Could I book at 30 days?  I would have valid tickets in my account.  I thought the tickets weren't necessarily tied to the room.  Or is that only if the ticket package is first?


You have to wait until 60 days before your Package check-in day.

You do not have "active" tickets. They are sitting in your package that becomes active when you check-in. You can only activate those tickets up to three days in advance and only when you are actually at WDW.


----------



## hiroMYhero

bear_mom said:


> I have a package booked, in MDE it says to link my tickets, but when I try it says my tickets are already linked to another account.
> 
> Will they automatically show up at 60 days (I'm outside my 60 day window)?
> 
> This is the first time we are traveling under the new system and I'm stressing about it.....


Yes. This info is *bolded *in the first post.


----------



## Huggups

Cluelyss said:


> If you choose to book day-of from a kiosk when you arrive at a park, you can still book 3 initially.



Great! With that Tier system in place sometime it's difficult to decide which FP to do in advance, so I was hoping this was the case. I wish you could choose at least 3 FP in advance for at least 2 different parks for the same day. That would be ideal!


----------



## Hokiesfan02

hiroMYhero said:


> You have to wait until 60 days before your Package check-in day.
> 
> You do not have "active" tickets. They are sitting in your package that becomes active when you check-in. You can only activate those tickets up to three days in advance and only when you are actually at WDW.


This sort of related, but say my package starts on 12/15, can I activate the tickets on 12/12 but not use them until 12/13?  Will activating them count as a day?  Should I activate on 12/13?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Robo

Hokiesfan02 said:


> This sort of related, but say my package starts on 12/15,
> 
> 1. can I activate the tickets on 12/12 but not use them until 12/13?
> 2. Will activating them count as a day?
> 3. Should I activate on 12/13?



1. Yes.
2. No.
3. It doesn't matter.

The only thing that will deduct a "day" from a ticket is to use it for going into a park.


----------



## Hokiesfan02

Robo said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. No.
> 3. It doesn't matter.
> 
> The only thing that will deduct a "day" from a ticket is to use it for going into a park.


Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

Hokiesfan02 said:


> Due to FD, I have a split stay with the RO first and FD + Tickets second (tickets include enough days for both stays).  I plan to pick the tickets up early.  How will this affect my FP+ reservation timing?


Did you purchase tickets through Disney as part of your package? If so, you can book 60 days in advance of your check-in for the 2nd part of your stay (to which the tickets are linked).


----------



## Hokiesfan02

Cluelyss said:


> Did you purchase tickets through Disney as part of your package? If so, you can book 60 days in advance of your check-in for the 2nd part of your stay (to which the tickets are linked).


Yes the tickets are part of the free dining package, I was trying to see about FP+ bookings for my RO ressie which is before my package.  So far it seems i will not be able to book FP+ for the RO portion until I activate my tickets.  If you happen to have had a different outcome please let me know.


----------



## Cluelyss

Hokiesfan02 said:


> Yes the tickets are part of the free dining package, I was trying to see about FP+ bookings for my RO ressie which is before my package.  So far it seems i will not be able to book FP+ for the RO portion until I activate my tickets.  If you happen to have had a different outcome please let me know.


Sorry - misunderstood your question! Yes, unfortunately that's probably accurate


----------



## Polyonmymind

riddle me this again, I know I have read what to do in the thread but can't seem to find my answer. You make 3 FP reservations, you only want to use 1 and cancel the other 2.  Do you cancel the 2 before you use the 1 FP?  

Follow up question...you go to another park, and use the kiosk to make other FP reservations.  Those 2 FP's will be available since you never used them, right?


----------



## Cluelyss

Polyonmymind said:


> riddle me this again, I know I have read what to do in the thread but can't seem to find my answer. You make 3 FP reservations, you only want to use 1 and cancel the other 2.  Do you cancel the 2 before you use the 1 FP?
> 
> Follow up question...you go to another park, and use the kiosk to make other FP reservations.  Those 2 FP's will be available since you never used them, right?


Yes, I would cancel before you use the 1 in order to obtain your 4th FP and beyond quicker. 

However, I believe you will still be limited to the one at a time time scheduling at the kiosk, because you've actually made your 3 initial selections already. The only time the kiosk allows you to make multiple selections, as I understand it, is if you are making your 3 original selections for the day.


----------



## halssister

July will be our second visit, but first visit attempting to use FP.  We don't ride many rides, maybe only one or two per park, mostly we just see shows.  We get there at RD and can usually only handle a few hours at the park, though may attempt to return in the evening this trip.
When scheduling, how do you know how much time to allow between your FPs?  Is there somewhere that tells how long the shows are?  I am assuming with rides, since you have an hour window and they won't let you overlap, you would be safe scheduling them back to back in one hour intervals; but with shows, how do you know how soon to schedule your next FP after a show?


----------



## kermiebudge

jcarwash said:


> It should be automatic. From My Disney Experience: "All your MagicBands and cards can be used interchangeably as long as they're active."
> 
> You can use the Magic Bands and Cards section of My Disney Experience to ensure what bands and cards are active, and to whom in your party they are assigned.



Duhhhh...I never noticed that before!!!  We have quite the selection available to us...thanks!!!


----------



## djc9699

I have a split stay. Dec 13-15 RO and Dec 15-26 with 10 day tix and FD.  I want to get tix early to use 13-14.  Going to MVMCP on 15th.  Planning to upgrade to AP in second week.  Question is if I make FP+ selections for 16-25 (10 days) but then use 2 ticket days early will I lose 2 days of fastpasses over Christmas week since you can only have FP for length of ticket?  Not having fastpasses for 13-14 won't be a big deal but Christmas Eve will be.


----------



## DisneyDad79

hiroMYhero said:


> You won't be able to Pre-select FPs for your park days during your RO stay. As soon as you 'early activate' your tickets upon your arrival, you can immediately book FPs for those park days.
> 
> Packaged tickets are not active in the system until your check-in day or early activation day. The FP system allows you to book 60 days in advance of your package check in day because you have a "package."



Just to make sure I understand, if I have my tickets activated early at the resort I can jump right on MDE to make reservations for the day, correct?  Or do I have to wait till I get to the park and do it at a kiosk?


----------



## hiroMYhero

DisneyDad79 said:


> Just to make sure I understand, if I have my tickets activated early at the resort I can jump right on MDE to make reservations for the day, correct?  Or do I have to wait till I get to the park and do it at a kiosk?


Immediately go into MDE and begin scheduling and manipulate as necessary before you ever hit the park.


----------



## hiroMYhero

djc9699 said:


> I have a split stay. Dec 13-15 RO and Dec 15-26 with 10 day tix and FD.  I want to get tix early to use 13-14.  Going to MVMCP on 15th.  Planning to upgrade to AP in second week.  Question is if I make FP+ selections for 16-25 (10 days) but then use 2 ticket days early will I lose 2 days of fastpasses over Christmas week since you can only have FP for length of ticket?  Not having fastpasses for 13-14 won't be a big deal but Christmas Eve will be.


You can always schedule for Dec. 18-25 and leave two days of FP allotment free to book for the 13th and 14th.


----------



## Robo

djc9699 said:


> I have a split stay. Dec 13-15 RO and Dec 15-26 *with 10 day tix* and FD.
> 
> I want to get tix early to use 13-14.  Going to MVMCP on 15th.
> 1. Planning to upgrade to AP in second week.
> 
> 2. Question is if I make FP+ selections for 16-25 (10 days) but then use 2 ticket days early will I lose 2 days of fastpasses over Christmas week since you can only have FP for length of ticket?  Not having fastpasses for 13-14 won't be a big deal but Christmas Eve will be.



2. I think that you would HAVE to lose them, if you actually USE FP+ on those first two days ahead of check-in.

1. One way around that would be to upgrade to AP as soon as you possible...
and/or  NOT BOOK all ten days of FP+ in advance. 
Just advance-book 8 days of the MOST DIFFICULT to get FP+.
Then, you could still book FP+ for your first two days as soon as you early-activate your tickets.
Then, upgrade to AP on the first or second day of your trip (after you have used the 10 day ticket once or twice.)
After you have upgraded to AP, you should be able to "fill-in" booking your other FP+ days.


----------



## djc9699

Thanks Robo and hiroMYhero!  I was going to purchase two ticket days for the initial reservation but it would be cheaper to upgrade to an annual pass.  I called 3 different times to talk to a cast member and got three different answers as to whether I could even access the tickets early.  I will just make 8 days of FP+ until I get there so I don't lose any fastpasses.


----------



## MissMaryQC

So this July will be my first time using FP + and I'm nervous!

We haven't been to WDW as a group in 10 years so a lot has changed and we really want to see as much as possible. We are heading up in Spetember, which I know has lower crowds historically, so I'm hoping that we will be able to ride a fair amount through stand by line.

Ok, here's the question: if my sis and I log on at midnight on our day are we able to "tag team" the FP + system? As in can she book from the end of the trip backwards while I book from day one on? We did this with our ADRs and found it was a great success.

Also, I know the original post says there is no right answer as far as strategy goes, but (yes I am that person now ) if we plan on rope drop, break, nighttime stuff would it be suggested to get the FP+ for mid morning? 

Thanks for any and all advice, and thanks to mesaboy2 for this and the other threads; they are super helpful!


----------



## cindyfan

Huggups said:


> I have what might be a dumb question but can I still get a FP from a park kiosk if I don't book the FP beforehand and if I haven't used 3 FP for the day?


If you have the phone app.... do it from your phone.  You will avoid lines for the kiosks!  And since you don't have any scheduled yet you can do all 3 then.


----------



## SABeasley98

We are staying at SOG in October.  I consider myself a seasoned WDW traveler, but we haven't been since FP+ started.  Since SOG is a 30 day FP+ resort, what would happen if I scheduled a resort stay at an on-site hotel just to make 60 day FP+ selections then cancelled the on-site reservation?  I'm not usually one to cheat the system, but just wondered if it would even work (then I'll deal with my conscience.  Would the FP+ selections cancel when I cancelled the on-site reservation?


----------



## PurpleKomodo

Alright.  A week from today is my day 60 (woo!).  I am wanting to book A&E and 7DMT on different days.  One on our first day in MK and one on our second.  Most people suggest to book these first.  Which one should I book first of those two?  What have been people's recent experience.  My plan is to book them for our entire party (8) but for A&E, 4 people will be modified to something else.  I can always book separately if I need to, but if I understand correctly, it is better to book for the whole group and then split up into modified experiences.  If this strategy is not my best, let me know.  Thanks in advance!  Getting anxious...


----------



## CableKC

In the good ole days before technology took over.....I would get 4 FP tickets for my Wife, Son and Daughter for a particular ride ( let's say ToT ) at Disneyland.  Since my Wife and Daughter doesn't like to go to the rides that drop....I'd just take my Son and use their FP Tickets and get to ride ToT twice.

With the MagicBands and the FastPass tied to the Wristbands.....are we able to do something similar using the MagicBands where we switch them between myself and my Wife and kids so we can ride some of the more Thrill Rides using the additional FP?


----------



## mesaboy2

CableKC said:


> In the good ole days before technology took over.....I would get 4 FP tickets for my Wife, Son and Daughter for a particular ride ( let's say ToT ) at Disneyland.  Since my Wife and Daughter doesn't like to go to the rides that drop....I'd just take my Son and use their FP Tickets and get to ride ToT twice.
> 
> With the MagicBands and the FastPass tied to the Wristbands.....are we able to do something similar using the MagicBands where we switch them between myself and my Wife and kids so we can ride some of the more Thrill Rides using the additional FP?



Yes.


----------



## ckelly14

SABeasley98 said:


> We are staying at SOG in October.  I consider myself a seasoned WDW traveler, but we haven't been since FP+ started.  Since SOG is a 30 day FP+ resort, what would happen if I scheduled a resort stay at an on-site hotel just to make 60 day FP+ selections then cancelled the on-site reservation?  I'm not usually one to cheat the system, but just wondered if it would even work (then I'll deal with my conscience.  Would the FP+ selections cancel when I cancelled the on-site reservation?



More than you ever wanted to know about the "throwaway room": http://www.disboards.com/threads/throwaway-room-read-post-2041-before-posting.3218652/

In short, yes this is possible.  Send me a "conversation" if you have other questions.


----------



## Disfan1968

So I have a room only reservation for August 19, and then a ten night package starting on the 20th.  Am I correct to say I will be able to book Fast Pass+ at *2:00 am on June 21*?

My Calculations = Sunday, June 21 is 60 days out from August 20, and I think, if I see things correctly, Magic Kingdom will be open to 2:00 am that morning (park hours spilling over from the previous day... Saturday June 20... into the morning of June 21)?


----------



## mesaboy2

Disfan1968 said:


> So I have a room only reservation for August 19, and then a ten night package starting on the 20th.  *Am I correct to say I will be able to book Fast Pass+ at 2:00 am on June 21?*
> 
> My Calculations = Sunday, June 21 is 60 days out from August 20, and I think, if I see things correctly, Magic Kingdom will be open to 2:00 am that morning (park hours spilling over from the previous day... Saturday June 20... into the morning of June 21)?



The short answer is no, the window will open at midnight.  More details can be found in the purple link in my signature, and note the red text in the OP.


----------



## Disfan1968

mesaboy2 said:


> The short answer is no, the window will open at midnight.  More details can be found in the purple link in my signature, and note the red text in the OP.



Well, dang.  I could swear I was reading a few weeks back that you cannot make FP reservations until the park closes on any given night, and that people therefore were having to wait until 2:00 am on Saturday nights.  Well, I'm glad that's not the case, apparently.  Thanks.  I'll re-read.

See it now: Not including EMH.  Thanks much.


----------



## mesaboy2

Disfan1968 said:


> Well, dang.  *I could swear I was reading a few weeks back that you cannot make FP reservations until the park closes* on any given night, and that people therefore were having to wait until 2:00 am on Saturday nights.  Well, I'm glad that's not the case, apparently.  Thanks.  I'll re-read.
> 
> See it now: Not including EMH.  Thanks much.



You probably did, but not in my thread.


----------



## SJSloan

SJSloan said:


> Stopping in to tell others not to give up on getting FP+ that they want.
> 
> While I can't attest to A&E, I had the worst time getting 7DMT at 30 days out. I was only able to get FP+ at 10pm or later at first. We are a party of 5 and even finding 5 at the same time seemed impossible. I first started by getting 5 overlapping times for 10pm or later. Then I would try to change each FP+ one by one to an earlier time. Sometimes I found 3 available at the same time. Eventually after just a week of constant checking (about 6 times a day) I was able to snag 5 FP+ for 7DMT, that overlapped, around the 2:30pm time frame.
> 
> I still haven't been able to get any on our first MK day, but for a while I was afraid I would never get any on any days. And I'm very thankful my persistence paid off.
> 
> My ADR moto: "Just keep checking, just keep checking..."


 
Reporting back to update more success and give hope to others...

Last time I reported I said I was unable to find a single FP+ for 7DMT on 5/31. That day MK closes at 6pm so I attributed that reason to the lack of FP+. I originally made FP+ for SM, BTMR, JC. JC was the ride we were most willing to give up so I kept trying to change my 5 FP+ for JC to 7DMT. I thought I was doing this correctly by selecting only 1 person to change and search. I had been searching many times a day since my 30 days opened up with no luck.

THEN...I changed each of our JC FP+ to a different time so when I looked at the app there would be 5 different JC FP+ listed. For some reason after I did this I started to see 7DMT. I soon found 2 from 10:05-11:05am. Then a day or so later I found another one from 9:35-10:35am. (3 down, 2 to go) The last 2 took what felt like forever but it was really only 3 days. I found them last night from 9:00-10:00am. I know they aren't exactly overlapping with the earlier ones ending at 10am and the last 2 beginning at 10:05am, but I figured the 5 minute difference wouldn't matter. And based on Robo's information there is a 15 late and 5 minute early window, so we should be fine. 

I am not sure why I had luck after only changed all my JC FP+ to seperate times, maybe it was a coincidence, but I just wanted to share my strategy and success. To anyone out there still searching don't give up!


----------



## CableKC

CableKC said:
			
		

> In the good ole days before technology took over.....I would get 4 FP tickets for my Wife, Son and Daughter for a particular ride ( let's say ToT ) at Disneyland. Since my Wife and Daughter doesn't like to go to the rides that drop....I'd just take my Son and use their FP Tickets and get to ride ToT twice.
> 
> With the MagicBands and the FastPass tied to the Wristbands.....are we able to do something similar using the MagicBands where we switch them between myself and my Wife and kids so we can ride some of the more Thrill Rides using the additional FP?





mesaboy2 said:


> Yes.


Other than me and my DS wearing Pink and Red wristbands....don't they have some screen/display at the FP entry that checks and shows the name and picture when the MagicBand is checked?

or

Do they usually ignore that and just see that the wristband accepts the FP for that time?


----------



## mesaboy2

CableKC said:


> Other than me and my DS wearing Pink and Red wristbands....
> 
> 1.  don't they have some screen/display at the FP entry that checks and shows the name and picture when the MagicBand is checked?
> 
> or
> 
> 2.  Do they usually ignore that and just see that the wristband accepts the FP for that time?


 
1.  They do (well it shows a name, but not a picture), but

2.  The CMs don't care.

I've read probably a hundred reports on this subject, and not one that I've seen has had an issue.  Your question is addressed in the last bullet in Post #2.


----------



## ghtx

CableKC said:


> Other than me and my DS wearing Pink and Red wristbands....don't they have some screen/display at the FP entry that checks and shows the name and picture when the MagicBand is checked?
> 
> or
> 
> Do they usually ignore that and just see that the wristband accepts the FP for that time?



From everything that I've heard, no one will care if you switch MBs.


----------



## AgletWDW

I have a question, I'm staying onsite and my sister is staying off site.  Even if we are friends in MDE, I can only make FP+ for my family, correct?  If she was onsite I could make FP+ for the whole group?


----------



## Cluelyss

AgletWDW said:


> I have a question, I'm staying onsite and my sister is staying off site.  Even if we are friends in MDE, I can only make FP+ for my family, correct?  If she was onsite I could make FP+ for the whole group?


Correct, as your sister will not have valid ticket media at 60 days out.


----------



## Itinkso

AgletWDW said:


> I have a question, I'm staying onsite and my sister is staying off site.  Even if we are friends in MDE, I can only make FP+ for my family, correct?  If she was onsite I could make FP+ for the whole group?


Anyone who is linked to your MDE or is listed in your MDE, shares the same booking window as you as long as valid and active ticket media is linked to them. Disney allows this so that groups can plan their park visits together. It doesn't matter if some are offsite, the booking window includes everyone.


----------



## AgletWDW

Itinkso said:


> Anyone who is linked to your MDE or is listed in your MDE, shares the same booking window as you as long as valid and active ticket media is linked to them. Disney allows this so that groups can plan their park visits together. It doesn't matter if some are offsite, the booking window includes everyone.



So I just need to make sure she and her family are linked to my account and have valid park tickets before the 60 day mark and I can book all of our FP+?  This would be wonderful since we would like to ride rides together.  My family is doing only Disney (our first family trip) and her family has done Disney many times and are also doing other Orlando attractions. But they days that they visit Disney we would like to be together.


----------



## Itinkso

AgletWDW said:


> So I just need to make sure she and her family are linked to my account and have valid park tickets before the 60 day mark and I can book all of our FP+?  This would be wonderful since we would like to ride rides together.  My family is doing only Disney (our first family trip) and her family has done Disney many times and are also doing other Orlando attractions. But they days that they visit Disney we would like to be together.


Yes. Everyone linked to your MDE who has valid tickets shares your FP booking window. You can actually add them to your Family list on your MDE and then you don't have to worry about linking.
*But, if they have MagicBands linked in their MDE, you'll have to link the two MDEs so they can use their MagicBands to enter the park and FP lines.


----------



## cindyfan

I see it says that only one member of the group needs to go to a kiosk for additional FP+ after the first three have expired. If getting the additional FP+ at another park, does everyone in the group need to have entered that park?  I was thinking of heading into the park while the others are finishing their rest and changing.


----------



## Itinkso

cindyfan said:


> I see it says that only one member of the group needs to go to a kiosk for additional FP+ after the first three have expired. If getting the additional FP+ at another park, does everyone in the group need to have entered that park?  I was thinking of heading into the park while the others are finishing their rest and changing.


Park entry isn't a requirement for FP selection at an "in park" kiosk. You will be fine selecting FPs for your complete group.


----------



## CableKC

mesaboy2 said:


> 1.  They do (well it shows a name, but not a picture), but
> 
> 2.  The CMs don't care.
> 
> I've read probably a hundred reports on this subject, and not one that I've seen has had an issue.  Your question is addressed in the last bullet in Post #2.





ghtx said:


> From everything that I've heard, no one will care if you switch MBs.


Thanks for the info.   I appreciate your insight into this.


----------



## LetsTalkWDW

Oops wrong thread


----------



## doconeill

[Apologies for not being around...been VERY busy and the DISboards stopped informing me about any threads I was subscribed to...I need to get caught up.]



LetsTalkWDW said:


> Anyone have any idea why you can't book 3 SDFPs, if you buy a new MB and link it to a new email account? Is it because there is no actual ticket linked to that email account account?



Fastpass+ requires a ticket. A MagicBand is only a device that is used to redeem ticket entitlements, Fastpasses, etc. You do not need a MagicBand to do anything. You DO need a ticket.



> How does FP+ work for someone who just walks up to the park and buys a ticket for the day, do they scan their ticket to get FPs? Can they get their first 3 FP+ at the same time?



Yes.


----------



## 22Tink

Following


----------



## motogp

Following


----------



## siskaren

FYI, you don't need to make a post in order to follow a thread. Just click on Watch Thread just above the first post on each page on the right side.


----------



## 22Tink

siskaren said:


> FYI, you don't need to make a post in order to follow a thread. Just click on Watch Thread just above the first post on each page on the right side.


Sorry. Didn't know.


----------



## DisneySOS

Just wanted to thank you so much for posting all this info.  I just booked all of my FP+ for my upcoming trip and was able to get everything we wanted for the times we wanted.  We are going during a very busy time and I was so worried.


----------



## Stacey012345

May I ask a question please?  We have 1 HS day planned, an EMH morning and estimated crowd level 7.  Kids are picking TSMM, TOT, and Star Tours for FP+ choices.  They do also want to see Frozen Sing-Along.  Is it a big mistake not to book a FP+ for Frozen sing-along in favor of booking another ride FP+?  Insight appreciated, thanks in advance!


----------



## mesaboy2

Stacey012345 said:


> May I ask a question please?  We have 1 HS day planned, an EMH morning and estimated crowd level 7.  Kids are picking TSMM, TOT, and Star Tours for FP+ choices.  They do also want to see Frozen Sing-Along.  Is it a big mistake not to book a FP+ for Frozen sing-along in favor of booking another ride FP+?  Insight appreciated, thanks in advance!



I was faced with this same problem recently, and my family opted for the Frozen Singalong instead of Star Tours.  Two reasons:  one, it was more important to our family than Star Tours was...and two, waits on Star Tours--even on busier days--often don't exceed 20-30 minutes.  That isn't to say it won't have longer waits, only playing the odds that it most likely won't.  Star Tours has a pretty high capacity and as such waits just don't get that huge most of the time.  Neither choice is a "big mistake", you just have to prioritize what's most important to you and play the odds.


----------



## doconeill

mesaboy2 said:


> I was faced with this same problem recently, and my family opted for the Frozen Singalong instead of Star Tours.  Two reasons:  one, it was more important to our family than Star Tours was...and two, waits on Star Tours--even on busier days--often don't exceed 20-30 minutes.  That isn't to say it won't have longer waits, only playing the odds that it most likely won't.  Star Tours has a pretty high capacity and as such waits just don't get that huge most of the time.



I agree. Star Tours can vary capacity with crowd size such that the waits are generally not long. It's rare for it to be exceptionally long, even during Star Wars Weekends.


----------



## Stacey012345

mesaboy2 said:


> I was faced with this same problem recently, and my family opted for the Frozen Singalong instead of Star Tours.  Two reasons:  one, it was more important to our family than Star Tours was...and two, waits on Star Tours--even on busier days--often don't exceed 20-30 minutes.  That isn't to say it won't have longer waits, only playing the odds that it most likely won't.  Star Tours has a pretty high capacity and as such waits just don't get that huge most of the time.  Neither choice is a "big mistake", you just have to prioritize what's most important to you and play the odds.



Thank you.  I think we will be better off getting the sing along FP+ and adding Star Tours to the touring plan for the EMH or just thereafter morning hours.  Silly question now, though - since show times aren't announced this far out, how do you know when (as in time of day/show time) to book a FP+ for a show 60 days out?


----------



## mesaboy2

Stacey012345 said:


> Thank you.  I think we will be better off getting the sing along FP+ and adding Star Tours to the touring plan for the EMH or just thereafter morning hours.  Silly question now, though - since show times aren't announced this far out, how do you know when (as in time of day/show time) to book a FP+ for a show 60 days out?


 
Not a silly question at all.  In the case of Frozen, I know that it is supposed to change venues in the coming weeks but I don't know if its current schedule will change also.  I'm not sure if that information is out there yet, perhaps someone else will know....


----------



## pbb322

> Not a silly question at all. In the case of Frozen, I know that it is supposed to change venues in the coming weeks but I don't know if its current schedule will change also. I'm not sure if that information is out there yet, perhaps someone else will know....



For our trip the first week of June, when our 60 day FP+ window opened the Frozen sing along times were still unknown so it was not an option to book a FP+.  A few days later they published the schedule and the FP+ became available, so we quickly booked it then.  So if the option is not showing up for Frozen, keep checking - once the schedule becomes available, so will the FP+.  (P.S. this also happened with B&B show during SWW, it was not showing up at all, then they finally released it for FP+ but only for the first show in the am on some days).


----------



## Cluelyss

mesaboy2 said:


> Not a silly question at all.  In the case of Frozen, I know that it is supposed to change venues in the coming weeks but I don't know if its current schedule will change also.  I'm not sure if that information is out there yet, perhaps someone else will know....


FSAL is moving as of 6/1. The schedule was pretty consistent in the old location, so would suspect minimal changes from the June show times (though the first/last show may be cut during slower times of year, as park hours are reduced).


----------



## PurpleKomodo

I just booked a FP+ for 7/29 on my 60 day.  It looked like the time slots were for specific shows.  I guess I don't know what would happen if the schedule changed.


----------



## Itinkso

PurpleKomodo said:


> I just booked a FP+ for 7/29 on my 60 day.  It looked like the time slots were for specific shows.  I guess I don't know what would happen if the schedule changed.


The schedule won't change: Disney has scheduled the move to Hyperion Theater; the FP schedule is set for beyond the time of the location change. The scheduling for FSAL is set.


----------



## Stacey012345

Itinkso said:


> The schedule won't change: Disney has scheduled the move to Hyperion Theater; the FP schedule is set for beyond the time of the location change. The scheduling for FSAL is set.



So I guess until it is our 60 day window we should just anticipate which 3 FP+ to book but can't really plan time slots until we see what the FP schedule is in the system for FSAL?  Is that the only way, just arrange it on the fly based on what they offer as you book FP+?


----------



## PurpleKomodo

I just booked ours at 60 days on Monday/Tuesday.  I basically did just what you said.  I booked our initial 3 and then played around with the times to make them fit our schedule and the schedule of 2 year old DS. At 60 days there were tons of times available.  Even for harder ones like A&E and 7DMT. I would focus first on what you want and then play with the times.


----------



## Itinkso

Stacey012345 said:


> So I guess until it is our 60 day window we should just anticipate which 3 FP+ to book but can't really plan time slots until we see what the FP schedule is in the system for FSAL?  Is that the only way, just arrange it on the fly based on what they offer as you book FP+?


Whatever is showing in the system right now is the set schedule. I can check for you as I have some tickets in my MDE.


----------



## thedarksyde

So based on what I have read I can for a single day get a total of 4 Fastpass+?  Is that correct or is it 3 fastpasses, they get used.  1 Fastpass and then when it gets used, I can keep getting 1 if there are still some available?


----------



## morrison2951

...the latter.  Have fun!


----------



## Itinkso

Stacey012345 said:


> So I guess until it is our 60 day window we should just anticipate which 3 FP+ to book but can't really plan time slots until we see what the FP schedule is in the system for FSAL?  Is that the only way, just arrange it on the fly based on what they offer as you book FP+?


Correct - the first Singalong is at 10:25 and the last is at 8:10. You have to see what pops up when you schedule your FPs. When checking 7 days out right now, morning shows and the last show of the day are still available.


----------



## 939913Noles

SO what are people thinking of the Wishes FP+?  Too crowded?  Worth it?  We have a Saturday planned with breakfast in the morning at Akershus, then maybe a ride of Test Track before going back to the resort and relaxing with an evening in MK.  Since we won't need the FP during the day is this a scenario that makes Wishes FP worthwhile?  It will be for my wife, 3 kids under 10, and myself.


----------



## kjetjl

I was looking around My Disney Experience today and when I clicked on the make fast pass plus reservations, only my name showed up on the page.  It is outside our window but I want to make sure everything is in place so I can be ready to make these reservations.  Should all the names of the people on my reservation be on the fast pass plus page or will they show up on the date I can make the reservations?  Hope that makes sense....


----------



## 939913Noles

kjetjl said:


> I was looking around My Disney Experience today and when I clicked on the make fast pass plus reservations, only my name showed up on the page.  It is outside our window but I want to make sure everything is in place so I can be ready to make these reservations.  Should all the names of the people on my reservation be on the fast pass plus page or will they show up on the date I can make the reservations?  Hope that makes sense....


They should show up once your window opens.  That's how it worked for us last year.


----------



## MataHari22

kjetjl said:


> I was looking around My Disney Experience today and when I clicked on the make fast pass plus reservations, only my name showed up on the page.  It is outside our window but I want to make sure everything is in place so I can be ready to make these reservations.  Should all the names of the people on my reservation be on the fast pass plus page or will they show up on the date I can make the reservations?  Hope that makes sense....



Same for me, and when I try and sign in with my confirmation number, it says that the number is already in use.   I hope once my FP window opens that it will let me sign in and make my sections.  That is what a couple of people have told me, but I'm still worried.


----------



## Itinkso

MataHari22 said:


> Same for me, and when I try and sign in with my confirmation number, it says that the number is already in use.   I hope once my FP window opens that it will let me sign in and make my sections.  That is what a couple of people have told me, but I'm still worried.


Read the first post in this Thread. Mesa has it bolded: packages completely open at the 60-day window for FP booking.


----------



## kjetjl

Itinkso said:


> Read the first post in this Thread. Mesa has it bolded: packages completely open at the 60-day window for FP booking.


Read that page at least 2 times. When you posted this, I went back to read it again and it stuck this time.
*Booking Windows and Scheduling*

*For onsite guests, the 60-day prebooking window will not activate until the 60-day mark. For those with room-only plus active tickets, a 30-day booking window will currently be open in MDE as triggered by their tickets. At midnight (or 1:00a on certain nights) of the 60-day mark, the 30-day window will automatically expand to 60 (or more) days. Additionally, guests with resort/ticket packages commonly report that all members on the account with tickets don't appear on the MDX account until the 60-day mark*.


----------



## MataHari22

Itinkso said:


> Read the first post in this Thread. Mesa has it bolded: packages completely open at the 60-day window for FP booking.



Yes, I did read that.  I didn't see anything pertaining to this message though, and that is what I was most concerned with.


----------



## Itinkso

MataHari22 said:


> Yes, I did read that.  I didn't see anything pertaining to this message though, and that is what I was most concerned with.  View attachment 99450View attachment 99450


@kjetjl has posted the bolded portion above^^^. Mesa has everything imaginable covered in the BOOKING section.
***You see that Disney message because you are attempting to link something that does not need to be linked.


----------



## MataHari22

Itinkso said:


> @kjetjl has posted the bolded portion above^^^. Mesa has everything imaginable covered in the BOOKING section.
> ***You see that Disney message because you are attempting to link something that does not need to be linked.


OK.  I will state again, that I read the section in bold and it did not mention anything about the error message that I posted.  And I read his very comprehensive post on FP+ many times and did not see anything specific to that message I got.  I could be wrong though.  If it is because I'm trying to link something that should not be linked, ok.(I had only wanted to look in the FP+ section to remind myself of what it looked like, and it asked for a number when I clicked on it)   Does that mean on the day that my fast pass opens I will not even be asked to I put my confirmation number?   That when I hit the make a FP+ button it will just give me options?  I'm sorry, but not all of us can remember what we did last year.  I am a person that cannot remember what she ate for dinner last night.


----------



## hiroMYhero

MataHari22 said:


> OK.  I will state again, that I read the section in bold and it did not mention anything about the error message that I posted.  And I read his very comprehensive post on FP+ many times and did not see anything specific to that message I got.  I could be wrong though.  If it is because I'm trying to link something that should not be linked, ok.(I had only wanted to look in the FP+ section to remind myself of what it looked like, and it asked for a number when I clicked on it)   Does that mean on the day that my fast pass opens I will not even be asked to I put my confirmation number?   That when I hit the make a FP+ button it will just give me options?  I'm sorry, but not all of us can remember what we did last year.  I am a person that cannot remember what she ate for dinner last night.


I've been following your posts here and yes, at exactly 60 days before your check in date, everyone in your package will magically appear in your MDE/MDX account. There is no need to attempt to link anything when you have purchased a package. Mesaboy covers everything in regards to Booking FPs. Error messages because you are attempting to link info that is already in your MDE account is not addressed in this thread.


----------



## MataHari22

@hiroMYhero, thank you.


----------



## Lago

If this has been covered recently I apologize. I remember a thread from a few weeks ago that described a way to get more then 1 extra FP+.  The reservations stay in MDE even if you have used them or their time slot has expired. If you cancel those reservations even after you have used them it will allow you to book more FP+. I thought he said if you cancel all the reservations you could book 3 more in the same or even a different different park on that same day. Does anyone remember that?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Lago said:


> If this has been covered recently I apologize. I remember a thread from a few weeks ago that described a way to get more then 1 extra FP+.  The reservations stay in MDE even if you have used them or their time slot has expired. If you cancel those reservations even after you have used them it will allow you to book more FP+. I thought he said if you cancel all the reservations you could book 3 more in the same or even a different different park on that same day. Does anyone remember that?


The poster was experiencing a major glitch that benefitted him. The FP system does not register his used FPs and allows him to schedule an infinite number because he has an AP and has not maxed out his FP allotment. Appears to apply to a very small number of AP holders.


----------



## Lago

how can I find that thread? Do you remember the name of the user?  

I seem to remember a couple of posts from different people on the thread that said it worked for them also.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Lago said:


> how can I find that thread? Do you remember the name of the user?
> 
> I seem to remember a couple of posts from different people on the thread that said it worked for them also.


I'm the one who wrote up the "test" for DrivenByDisney to run. The Thread title was "4th FP From App" and if DISboards wasn't so sucky on iPhones, I'd be able to link it here for you!


----------



## Lago

HiroMyhero 

Thanks,  you are awesome.


----------



## Huggups

This may already be answered on here but I can't seem to locate it. Can I just get a FP from a park kiosk if I don't select advance FPs for that day or do I have to use 3 FP beforehand. The thing is I really don't want to rely on being in the park at a certain time on one of the days of my trip and I'm only interested in doing one FP if I decide to be in MK that day. Also does every ride at MK have a kiosk? Thanks and sorry if this has already been answered.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Huggups said:


> This may already be answered on here but I can't seem to locate it. Can I just get a FP from a park kiosk if I don't select advance FPs for that day or do I have to use 3 FP beforehand. The thing is I really don't want to rely on being in the park at a certain time on one of the days of my trip and I'm only interested in doing one FP if I decide to be in MK that day. Also does every ride at MK have a kiosk? Thanks and sorry if this has already been answered.


There are only a few kiosks in the park. When you enter MK, go into City Hall and find the two kiosks to the right of the main entry door.

Tap your ticket or MagicBand and the kiosk will allow you to choose up to 3 FPs. Because you only want one, scroll through the selections to see if the ride is available and continue wih the FP processes.


----------



## Huggups

hiroMYhero said:


> There are only a few kiosks in the park. When you enter MK, go into City Hall and find the two kiosks to the right of the main entry door.
> 
> Tap your ticket or MagicBand and the kiosk will allow you to choose up to 3 FPs. Because you only want one, scroll through the selections to see if the ride is available and continue wih the FP processes.



Great! That actually sounds good. As I don't have 3 FP for that day and only want to see if I can get 1.


----------



## drgamera

Question (for @mesaboy2 or anyone -- I didn't see it in the first post) based on something @tink9702 said in another thread: Suppose I have a FP+ for Peter Pan's Flight from 9 am to 10 am, and a FP+ for BTMRR from 10:35 am to 11:35 am.  I use the FP+ ride Peter Pan's Flight and finish by 9:15 am.  At 9:15 am, assuming FP+ availability, can I use the MDE app to reschedule my BTMRR FP+ for, say, 9:25 am to 10:25 am?  It overlaps with another FP+, but it's a FP+ that I've already used.


----------



## hiroMYhero

drgamera said:


> Question (for @mesaboy2 or anyone -- I didn't see it in the first post) based on something @tink9702 said in another thread: Suppose I have a FP+ for Peter Pan's Flight from 9 am to 10 am, and a FP+ for BTMRR from 10:35 am to 11:35 am.  I use the FP+ ride Peter Pan's Flight and finish by 9:15 am.  At 9:15 am, assuming FP+ availability, can I use the MDE app to reschedule my BTMRR FP+ for, say, 9:25 am to 10:25 am?  It overlaps with another FP+, but it's a FP+ that I've already used.


Yes, you can move up your FPs if there is availability. It doesn't overlap a "used" FP because the system knows the earlier FP is no longer a factor in your FP schedule.


----------



## MrsHammer

Currently, I have a room only resort reservation for 2016.  I plan to purchase tickets from UT and then link them on the MDE account.   My question is, once I link the tickets, is it possible to 'practice' making the FP+ reservations before the real 60 day mark, or are you basically locked out until that date?


----------



## hiroMYhero

MrsHammer said:


> Currently, I have a room only resort reservation for 2016.  I plan to purchase tickets from UT and then link them on the MDE account.   My question is, once I link the tickets, is it possible to 'practice' making the FP+ reservations before the real 60 day mark, or are you basically locked out until that date?


Yes, active tickets allow practicing. It's packages that don't allow practicing.


----------



## duck_adoo

My 60 day window is tonight at midnight!!!i read in opening post about the recommendation to use a computer because the app can be glitchy. My pc is over 7 years old and slower than molasses.  I have a new iPhone and newer iPad.  Any recommendations of which I shoukd use at midnight? *fingers crossed for Anna & Elsa* TIA


----------



## doconeill

duck_adoo said:


> My 60 day window is tonight at midnight!!!i read in opening post about the recommendation to use a computer because the app can be glitchy. My pc is over 7 years old and slower than molasses.  I have a new iPhone and newer iPad.  Any recommendations of which I shoukd use at midnight? *fingers crossed for Anna & Elsa* TIA



iPad should probably be fine as you can still use the web page, but I have not done it myself to know if there are issues...


----------



## Cluelyss

doconeill said:


> iPad should probably be fine as you can still use the web page, but I have not done it myself to know if there are issues...


I've used the web page on my iPhone with no issues. Just don't use the app.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

I've been checking out The Dibb site and it has A&E and Wishes and most of the hard to get FP+ as pretty wide open for all of July. Is this correct? Are these not as hard as they used to be?


----------



## mesaboy2

mi*vida*loca said:


> I've been checking out The Dibb site and it has A&E and Wishes and most of the hard to get FP+ as pretty wide open for all of July. Is this correct? Are these not as hard as they used to be?



Might be getting better, might be adjusting capacity up for summer crowds.  If they are consistently easier in the coming months I may remove those "hard-to-get" tags from some attractions in the first posts.  Things fluctuate all the time, too hard to keep OP consistently up-to-date so I play it conservative.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

mesaboy2 said:


> Might be getting better, might be adjusting capacity up for summer crowds.  If they are consistently easier in the coming months I may remove those "hard-to-get" tags from some attractions in the first posts.  Things fluctuate all the time, too hard to keep OP consistently up-to-date so I play it conservative.


 
No problem! I love your OP.  I was more wondering if this was a glitch on The Dibb's site or if it was getting a bit better.

I've always wondered when the A&E M&G would die down a bit. I thought "maybe" it was about that time.


----------



## mesaboy2

mi*vida*loca said:


> No problem! I love your OP.  I was more wondering if this was a glitch on The Dibb's site or if it was getting a bit better.
> 
> I've always wondered when the A&E M&G would die down a bit. I thought "maybe" it was about that time.



Maybe when Froway opens, and that's assuming they also remain at MK.

Did them last night standby at 9:45p, out in 40 minutes or so though MDX reported 25.  Still not horrible.


----------



## Ava

If you cancel a FP+ does MDE consider it used? I'm wondering if I could try to get multiple FPs for Test Track/Soarin by getting that FP for first thing in the morning, then cancelling my other two FP after I've used it and going to the kiosk to try for another TT/Soarin FP for later in the evening. I know that same-day availability for those rides will be limited but there's really nothing else at EPCOT that requires a FP so I figured it'd be worth a try.


----------



## Candleshoe

mi*vida*loca said:


> I've been checking out The Dibb site and it has A&E and Wishes and most of the hard to get FP+ as pretty wide open for all of July. Is this correct? Are these not as hard as they used to be?


I wonder if they increased capactiy on A&E and if people are not doing Wishes as much since they made everyone stand.  

Just curious.   

I know that A&E wasn't available at all at 60 days for any of mine.  I never had more than 61 day lead time (throw-away room style) and never got the 70 day advantage.   I was looking just in case my inlaws said they want it.   I wasn't upset they weren't available just noted it for fact gathering purposes.     At this point if inlaws want to meet the girls, they'll need to hustle at park opening.


----------



## MEG&MINNIE

_I am going to visit WDW, August 9-12...high capacity time.  We are a group of 5. 
Is it safe to say we could walk on Splash Mtn and BTMR both before 10am without fast passes with little to no waits...and start booking fastpasses at 10am, 11am, 12 noon .Or should we play it safe and get a fast pass for one of these . I value your opinion...thanks _


----------



## jtkboston

hiroMYhero said:


> Nice photo. Did you have a FP for that attraction?? ~ first iguana photo on the FP thread!!


Oh dear, replied to the wrong thread!  Meant to put it here: http://disboards.com/threads/dcl-picture-of-the-day-part-5.3125833


----------



## 123SA

August 31, Monday
Party of 5
Epcot crowd level est at 3 or 4

My family loves TT are would like to ride that multiple times.  Soarin' just once.  Single rider line will not be okay with youngest.  We will get there at rope drop and move it to TT.  We are usually ahead of the crowd.

I was thinking about trying this stragegy;
TT stabdby
TT standby
TT FP 9am -10am
Mission space 10-11am
CHaracter COnnection 11-12pm, arriving early in the window.

Two Questions:
1.  Is it likely that I will be able to get a Soarin' fast pass (4th) for sometime 7:30pm or later?  or I guess 4:30 - 5:30 would work (we have 600 reservation at Coral Reef)
2.  Can we expect that TT strategy to work, with a FP expiring at 10am?

THanks for your help


----------



## mom2rtk

mesaboy2 said:


> Might be getting better, might be adjusting capacity up for summer crowds.  If they are consistently easier in the coming months I may remove those "hard-to-get" tags from some attractions in the first posts.  Things fluctuate all the time, too hard to keep OP consistently up-to-date so I play it conservative.



I'll be curious to see if that continues once shorter hours start again (including party season).

Glad you were able to see them last night with a not horrible wait.


----------



## mesaboy2

123SA said:


> August 31, Monday
> Party of 5
> Epcot crowd level est at 3 or 4
> 
> My family loves TT are would like to ride that multiple times.  Soarin' just once.  Single rider line will not be okay with youngest.  We will get there at rope drop and move it to TT.  We are usually ahead of the crowd.
> 
> I was thinking about trying this stragegy;
> TT stabdby
> TT standby
> TT FP 9am -10am
> Mission space 10-11am
> CHaracter COnnection 11-12pm, arriving early in the window.
> 
> Two Questions:
> 1.  Is it likely that I will be able to get a Soarin' fast pass (4th) for sometime 7:30pm or later?  or I guess 4:30 - 5:30 would work (we have 600 reservation at Coral Reef)
> 2.  Can we expect that TT stategy to wok, with a FP exp at 10am?
> 
> THanks for your help



1.  With that size party, I think chances are low--sorry.

2.  I'd put it at a 50% chance of working, maybe less.

These are just huge guesses, kinda like guessing Florida weather more than a day in the future.


----------



## mom2rtk

mesaboy2 said:


> These are just huge guesses, kinda like guessing Florida weather more than a day in the future.




You mean it's sometimes other than hot and humid with afternoon pop up showers?


----------



## mesaboy2

mom2rtk said:


> I'll be curious to see if that continues once shorter hours start again (including party season).
> 
> Glad you were able to see them last night with a not horrible wait.



Thanks!  DD and I recognized Anna's friend that night as the same friend who we had great interaction with back in the early Norway days, so it worked out alright.  We're pretty sure she was in FOF earlier in the day also, which seems like a long day for the friend of such a popular princess.  DW was MS shopping by herself when I made the executive decision for DD to see them (without DW) late in the night and almost out the door.  (That MDX 25-minute wait time was enticing.)  So we trudged back from Town Square and did that, and DW hung out on MS and watched Wishes.


----------



## 123SA

mesaboy2 said:


> 1.  With that size party, I think chances are low--sorry.
> 
> 2.  I'd put it at a 50% chance of working, maybe less.
> 
> These are just huge guesses, kinda like guessing Florida weather more than a day in the future.




Thanks for your response.  It's frustrating.  My last trip was this time of year pre-FP+.   This was very doable.  I'm slowly coming to realize that I wlll need very different plans than what worked in the past.  I was hoping that I was reading a lot of exaggerated posts and that the downside of FP+ wasn't really a factor during lower crowd times.


----------



## mesaboy2

123SA said:


> Thanks for your response.  It's frustrating.  My last trip was this time of year pre-FP+.   This was very doable.  I'm slowly coming to realize that I wlll need very different plans than what worked in the past.  I was hoping that I was reading a lot of exaggerated posts and that the downside of FP+ wasn't really a factor during lower crowd times.



What you're planning may work, and it may not.  It's really hard to predict same-day FP availability for headliners with this system on any day, low crowds or high.

In your place, my suggestion would be to replace the TT FP with Soarin', and start your FP windows no earlier than 9:30a.  Do your 2 standby rounds on TT very first thing, then your FPs (including Soarin'), then try to get additional FPs for TT.  Though unlikely, especially for a party of 5, you may get lucky or be able to get 2 for late in the day--you just never know.  Or you could consider single-rider for everyone except the youngest (and an adult) for TT.  DD11 and I waited about 30 minutes in SR late in the afternoon yesterday.


----------



## cmjohannes

My family and I will be traveling to the World in August.  Staying offsite August 9-16, then staying onsite at the Poly August 16-21.  I know my FP+ booking window will open at 60 days from August 16th, but I have read elsewhere in the forums that once my 60 day window opens, all days prior to 60 days will open as well, effectively making it possible to book my FP+ for the off-site portion well in advance of the 30 day mark.  Is this accurate?  Can anyone provide any insight/knowledge into this?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## 123SA

mesaboy2 said:


> What you're planning may work, and it may not.  It's really hard to predict same-day FP availability for headliners with this system on any day, low crowds or high.
> 
> In your place, my suggestion would be to replace the TT FP with Soarin', and start your FP windows no earlier than 9:30a.  Do your 2 standby rounds on TT very first thing, then your FPs (including Soarin'), then try to get additional FPs for TT.  Though unlikely, especially for a party of 5, you may get lucky or be able to get 2 for late in the day--you just never know.  Or you could consider single-rider for everyone except the youngest (and an adult) for TT.  DD11 and I waited about 30 minutes in SR late in the afternoon yesterday.




Yes, this sounds safer.  I also forgot, it's a party of 4, not 5.  I'll only ride once to get a nice family photo; it gives me a headache.    I guess searching for 2 sets of 2 might be easier.  The bottom line is,  I should count it as lucky if we get another, not a sure thing.


----------



## PurpleKomodo

Has anyone been in the parks recently to give an update on kiosk lines.  Trying to figure out if I can think about being able get a 4th FP on some days at the kiosk, but not really sure I am willing to wait 30+ minutes in line at a kiosk when I could just wait for the ride.


----------



## mesaboy2

PurpleKomodo said:


> Has anyone been in the parks recently to give an update on kiosk lines.  Trying to figure out if I can think about being able get a 4th FP on some days at the kiosk, but not really sure I am willing to wait 30+ minutes in line at a kiosk when I could just wait for the ride.



In parks the last 3 days, haven't seen any kiosk lines that I would judge to be 30 minutes long.


----------



## barbliny

A cry for help ...

I'd consider myself an old-pro at WDW and DL - up until now - our last trip was 2 years ago, before things got complicated ... and we're also traveling with other family this time to add to confusion

I have 2 rooms booked - one for myself and my husband, one for my 2 daughters and 2 nieces - all 21 and over - my oldest daughter is the lead on that room

My sister has a room booked for herself and her husband

We are 70 days out now

I will be paying for tickets for my 4 and my sister will be paying for tickets for her 4

I have an MDE account, as does my sister, at the very least my oldest daughter will need to set up an mde account, since disney is not allowing me to order the magicbands for them even though I'm the one currently marked as paying for the room.  Even though the reservation shows up under my plans, I cannot link it to my MDE since it is under my daughter's name.

My assumption is that my sister and I will have MDE accounts, as will the 4 girls - I do not necessarily know if my husband and BIL plan on making their own accounts (or tell me if they should?)

How do we go about linking up all of us correctly?  Our aim is that I can make the ADRs and FP+ to start.  Then everyone should be able to change them or add to them going forward.

We will be touring together, but not always be together - the groups will fluctuate, all 8 at the same time, older adults only, younger adults only, single families, etc.

Also, if my sister is buying the tickets for her daughters, what is the best way to do so to link them to the room reservation?  Should she buy 2 sets of 2 tickets to make things easier?  One set for her and her husband and one set for her daughters?

Give me the days of ripping off an e-ticket and getting on space mountain!! or at the very least, having one person run with a handful of tickets to get fastpasses for it!!


----------



## ghtx

cmjohannes said:


> My family and I will be traveling to the World in August.  Staying offsite August 9-16, then staying onsite at the Poly August 16-21.  I know my FP+ booking window will open at 60 days from August 16th, but I have read elsewhere in the forums that once my 60 day window opens, all days prior to 60 days will open as well, effectively making it possible to book my FP+ for the off-site portion well in advance of the 30 day mark.  Is this accurate?  Can anyone provide any insight/knowledge into this?
> Thanks in advance!



I could be wrong, but I don't think that's true.  I think at 60 days out you can only book for the days of your on-site trip, and that you'll have to wait until 30 days before the off-site days to book those.  If I'm right, then you will want to make sure to plan for the high-demand FP attractions (e.g. A&E, Mine Train) during your on-site stay, since they might be unavailable at the 30-day mark.


----------



## hiroMYhero

cmjohannes said:


> My family and I will be traveling to the World in August.  Staying offsite August 9-16, then staying onsite at the Poly August 16-21.  I know my FP+ booking window will open at 60 days from August 16th, but I have read elsewhere in the forums that once my 60 day window opens, all days prior to 60 days will open as well, effectively making it possible to book my FP+ for the off-site portion well in advance of the 30 day mark.  Is this accurate?  Can anyone provide any insight/knowledge into this?
> Thanks in advance!


As long as you don't have tickets as part of a "package," you'll have a fully open 60-day window + the length of your onsite stay.

Active tickets show a 30-day booking window. When you are exactly 60 days from your onsite stay, the window expands to include all 60 days + onsite days.

My linked comp tickets gave me a 7-day window and after we linked an onsite stay we had a full 60 day+ window available.


----------



## nvrenoughdisney

Thanks for all of the great info! I apologize as I'm sure this is answered somewhere, but I can't find it. I have a party of 5, going the first week of August. Is it better to pick the attractions I want for all of the days and then go back and change the times (assuming it doesn't give me the times I want initially) or should I change the times first and then book subsequent days? I'm thinking maybe I should change the times for the hard to get attractions, like A&E and 7DMT first and then book the rest of the days? Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

nvrenoughdisney said:


> Thanks for all of the great info! I apologize as I'm sure this is answered somewhere, but I can't find it. I have a party of 5, going the first week of August. Is it better to pick the attractions I want for all of the days and then go back and change the times (assuming it doesn't give me the times I want initially) or should I change the times first and then book subsequent days? I'm thinking maybe I should change the times for the hard to get attractions, like A&E and 7DMT first and then book the rest of the days? Thanks!



Probably not a big difference.  If it's important for you to have attractions such as A&E and 7DMT at specific times then I would concentrate on getting those squared away first.


----------



## nvrenoughdisney

mesaboy2 said:


> Probably not a big difference.  If it's important for you to have attractions such as A&E and 7DMT at specific times then I would concentrate on getting those squared away first.


 
Wow you're fast! Thanks!


----------



## raidermatt

Question about Turtle Talk.... Pre FP+ we never had a problem getting into the next show (we visit in the summer, late June through early August).  I suppose it was possible to get shutout if you showed up right before showtime, but it never happened to us.

So with FP+, has that changed?  If you show up 5-10 minutes before a show with no FP, is it more likely now that you could have to wait for the next show?

I'm just trying to determine if there is any value to that FP+.  I had assumed not, but I see it is ranked in the "B" category, which makes me think things may have changed.

Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

raidermatt said:


> Question about Turtle Talk.... Pre FP+ we never had a problem getting into the next show (we visit in the summer, late June through early August).  I suppose it was possible to get shutout if you showed up right before showtime, but it never happened to us.
> 
> So with FP+, has that changed?  If you show up 5-10 minutes before a show with no FP, is it more likely now that you could have to wait for the next show?
> 
> *I'm just trying to determine if there is any value to that FP+.*  I had assumed not, but I see it is ranked in the "B" category, which makes me think things may have changed.
> 
> Thanks!



Meh, some.  There are worse choices.


----------



## raidermatt

mesaboy2 said:


> Meh, some.  There are worse choices.



Ok, thanks.  Just a vent here.... tiering stinks.


----------



## disneyjr77

We'll be in Epcot on 2 days, one day starting around 1 and the other in the morning.  How should I plan my fp+?


----------



## ckelly14

disneyjr77 said:


> We'll be in Epcot on 2 days, one day starting around 1 and the other in the morning.  How should I plan my fp+?



Knowing that the busiest times are from 1PM-4PM, I would schedule during those times.  How long do you plan to stay each day?


----------



## disneyjr77

ckelly14 said:


> Knowing that the busiest times are from 1PM-4PM, I would schedule during those times.  How long do you plan to stay each day?



The first day until close, that's why we're going later.  I originally wanted an Illuminations fp+, but heard we won't need one...our trip is at the end of September and it's a level 3 crowd. The other day will be in the morning after breakfast at Akershus, and then a little while that night because we're going back for the eat to the beat concert.


----------



## ckelly14

Honestly, in September the only rides you'll really need FP+ for at Epcot is Soarin' and TT.  Pick one of those for each day; I would recommend afternoon on day 1 and late morning/early afternoon day 2.


----------



## jcarwash

raidermatt said:


> Question about Turtle Talk.... Pre FP+ we never had a problem getting into the next show (we visit in the summer, late June through early August).  I suppose it was possible to get shutout if you showed up right before showtime, but it never happened to us.
> 
> So with FP+, has that changed?  If you show up 5-10 minutes before a show with no FP, is it more likely now that you could have to wait for the next show?
> 
> I'm just trying to determine if there is any value to that FP+.  I had assumed not, but I see it is ranked in the "B" category, which makes me think things may have changed.
> 
> Thanks!



Is it more likely now with FP+ that you could get shut out of Turtle Talk and have to wait? Yes, because the FP+ setup includes a standby queue that may be used. Those with FP+ will enter the theater first, then if there is a standby queue guests will enter until capacity is reached. Josh has a few paragraphs and pictures on the Turtle Talk FP+ experience in this updated Epcot cheat sheet post.


----------



## klo1335

When I go to make my FP+ in 2 weeks do you recommend making all of them for our 7 days and then going back and editing the times?  Or making one and then editing right away for the time?  There are 4 people in my group (2 adults, 2 kids).  Thanks


----------



## coachb

OK, I consider myself a Disney vet but haven't been to the parks since FP+ has started. After being initially overwhelmed, I'm starting to see some light at the end of the tunnel. Our party of 5 will be off site, we already have tickets in hand (bought from UT) but, because of different arrival dates, some will be 10 day, some 5 day etc. We don't have Magicbands (is this a mistake? I think we'd only use them for FP). My question is: if I arrange our FP+ on MDX, and we don't have Magicbands, what gets us on the attraction in the FP line? I spoke to someone at Disney and they explained that we'd be issued a card "at the turnstile that would be linked into MDX and our tickets" which we would then use for access to the FP line. The person helping me was very informative but seemed less than confident on this point. Does this sound accurate?

Also, would you suggest I do all of our FP+ on my MDX for our entire party (select all)? It will be me, DW, DS21, DD18 and DD11 and some of us our coaster types and others not.

Thanks in advance for any help. This has been a bit overwhelming but I'm a planner so I'm starting to buy in (although I have no CLUE how this is going to impact my touring plans).


----------



## doconeill

coachb said:


> OK, I consider myself a Disney vet but haven't been to the parks since FP+ has started. After being initially overwhelmed, I'm starting to see some light at the end of the tunnel. Our party of 5 will be off site, we already have tickets in hand (bought from UT) but, because of different arrival dates, some will be 10 day, some 5 day etc. We don't have Magicbands (is this a mistake? I think we'd only use them for FP). My question is: if I arrange our FP+ on MDX, and we don't have Magicbands, what gets us on the attraction in the FP line? I spoke to someone at Disney and they explained that we'd be issued a card "at the turnstile that would be linked into MDX and our tickets" which we would then use for access to the FP line. The person helping me was very informative but seemed less than confident on this point. Does this sound accurate?
> 
> Also, would you suggest I do all of our FP+ on my MDX for our entire party (select all)? It will be me, DW, DS21, DD18 and DD11 and some of us our coaster types and others not.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help. This has been a bit overwhelming but I'm a planner so I'm starting to buy in (although I have no CLUE how this is going to impact my touring plans).



You don't need MagicBands...if you don't have them, you simply use your tickets. The tickets themselves are RFID cards.

Where are you getting your tickets from? You need to get them in advance in order to link them in to MDX and make FP+ selections.


----------



## coachb

we got our tickets from UndercoverTourist


----------



## doconeill

coachb said:


> we got our tickets from UndercoverTourist



Then the cards you received you will use to enter the parks and redeem your Fastpasses.


----------



## mesaboy2

doconeill said:


> Then the cards you received you will use to enter the parks and redeem your Fastpasses.


 


PP, see Bullet #2 under General in the OP.


----------



## Cluelyss

Yes. I always start my FPs at MK around 11. There is very little need for them on most attractions before that. I was in MK last Saturday (not August crowd levels, I realize!) but we had about 15 minute waits for both Splash and Big Thunder between 9:30 and 10:30. In October we did both with about 20 minute waits each between 10 and 11.


----------



## Cluelyss

MEG&MINNIE said:


> _I am going to visit WDW, August 9-12...high capacity time.  We are a group of 5.
> Is it safe to say we could walk on Splash Mtn and BTMR both before 10am without fast passes with little to no waits...and start booking fastpasses at 10am, 11am, 12 noon .Or should we play it safe and get a fast pass for one of these . I value your opinion...thanks _


My reply above was to this question!


----------



## disneyjr77

ckelly14 said:


> Honestly, in September the only rides you'll really need FP+ for at Epcot is Soarin' and TT.  Pick one of those for each day; I would recommend afternoon on day 1 and late morning/early afternoon day 2.



Thanks!


----------



## MissMaryQC

I've never used a FP for a show and we are considering using one for Wishes during our trip in September. I say considering because I know if we book that FP+ we have to do it at our 60 day (July 15th) which means it is one of our original three, thus not allowing the option for more than three FP+ selections.

Here are my questions, to anyone willing to answer:

1. Where is the FP+ viewing area for Wishes? 
2. Can we be in that area for the parade before and the castle show?
3. How necessary will possible extra FP+ be in mid-September?

Thank you in advance. None of us has ever used FP+, that combined with all the changes coming to the hub we are at a loss.


----------



## Cluelyss

MissMaryQC said:


> I've never used a FP for a show and we are considering using one for Wishes during our trip in September. I say considering because I know if we book that FP+ we have to do it at our 60 day (July 15th) which means it is one of our original three, thus not allowing the option for more than three FP+ selections.
> 
> Here are my questions, to anyone willing to answer:
> 
> 1. Where is the FP+ viewing area for Wishes?
> 2. Can we be in that area for the parade before and the castle show?
> 3. How necessary will possible extra FP+ be in mid-September?
> 
> Thank you in advance. None of us has ever used FP+, that combined with all the changes coming to the hub we are at a loss.


There are 2 areas for the Wishes FP, one in front of Casey's and the other in front of The Plaza. I've read that you can enter the area up to 2 hours before the fireworks begin, but you will not have a good view of the parade from there. You will be able to see the castle production show perfectly though. My family hits the park at rope drop, breaks after lunch then returns for dinner and evening entertainment. I almost always plan my FPs for the evening as we can get so much done before lunch just riding standby. So I would not hesitate using one of my original FPs for the fireworks and would not feel that I was missing out on additional FP opportunities at all. In fact, after being crushed on Main Street last Saturday, we've already decided we will FP Wishes on our next trip!


----------



## MissMaryQC

Cluelyss said:


> There are 2 areas for the Wishes FP, one in front of Casey's and the other in front of The Plaza. I've read that you can enter the area up to 2 hours before the fireworks begin, but you will not have a good view of the parade from there. You will be able to see the castle production show perfectly though. My family hits the park at rope drop, breaks after lunch then returns for dinner and evening entertainment. I almost always plan my FPs for the evening as we can get so much done before lunch just riding standby. So I would not hesitate using one of my original FPs for the fireworks and would not feel that I was missing out on additional FP opportunities at all. In fact, after being crushed on Main Street last Saturday, we've already decided we will FP Wishes on our next trip!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Hunterr

Long story short:
Is reserving a fast pass for certain popular attractions (Soarin & Test Track) 4 to 5 days prior to going to the park likely to happen, or would the passes be gone by then?

Specifically, we are going to Epcot on July 13th, but I would have the actual tickets to link to the app and reserve the passes either Wednesday or Thursday the 8th/9th of July (a few days before).


----------



## BagOLaughs

I must admit I feel all this FP+ stuff is really confusing. Its going to be my 1st time using it in September. Its good in the fact that we can book our FP and not have to worry about being at park opening to run around and get FP tickets anymore (as we'll be staying in Cabana bay we get a bit more sleep yey)

However Its going to be a bit confusing when I do get round to booking the FP. We're planning on having our 1st day visiting Disney on the 18th September and then 21st, 22nd and 28th. We've got 4 day part hopper tickets from Undercover tourists which are valid for 14 days so we can use them non consecutively. 

So, quick question, if I've read all the information on here correctly I can book my FP+ for all my 4 days on the 19th of August?

Thanks


----------



## anorman

coachb said:


> OK, I consider myself a Disney vet but haven't been to the parks since FP+ has started. After being initially overwhelmed, I'm starting to see some light at the end of the tunnel. Our party of 5 will be off site, we already have tickets in hand (bought from UT) but, because of different arrival dates, some will be 10 day, some 5 day etc. We don't have Magicbands (is this a mistake? I think we'd only use them for FP). My question is: if I arrange our FP+ on MDX, and we don't have Magicbands, what gets us on the attraction in the FP line? I spoke to someone at Disney and they explained that we'd be issued a card "at the turnstile that would be linked into MDX and our tickets" which we would then use for access to the FP line. The person helping me was very informative but seemed less than confident on this point. Does this sound accurate?
> 
> Also, would you suggest I do all of our FP+ on my MDX for our entire party (select all)? It will be me, DW, DS21, DD18 and DD11 and some of us our coaster types and others not.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help. This has been a bit overwhelming but I'm a planner so I'm starting to buy in (although I have no CLUE how this is going to impact my touring plans).


Thank you  for posting this.  Your situation is an exact description of mine; Disney vet, UT tickets, first FP+ experience.  It is great to see the replies!


----------



## mesaboy2

Hunterr said:


> Long story short:
> Is reserving a fast pass for certain popular attractions (Soarin & Test Track) 4 to 5 days prior to going to the park likely to happen, or would the passes be gone by then?
> 
> Specifically, we are going to Epcot on July 13th, but I would have the actual tickets to link to the app and reserve the passes either Wednesday or Thursday the 8th/9th of July (a few days before).



You will probably be fine.  Note you will not be able to select both TT and Soarin' on the same day, since they are in the same tier.  You can book one of them per day.



BagOLaughs said:


> I must admit I feel all this FP+ stuff is really confusing. Its going to be my 1st time using it in September. Its good in the fact that we can book our FP and not have to worry about being at park opening to run around and get FP tickets anymore (as we'll be staying in Cabana bay we get a bit more sleep yey)
> 
> However Its going to be a bit confusing when I do get round to booking the FP. We're planning on having our 1st day visiting Disney on the 18th September and then 21st, 22nd and 28th. We've got 4 day part hopper tickets from Undercover tourists which are valid for 14 days so we can use them non consecutively.
> 
> So, quick question, if I've read all the information on here correctly I can book my FP+ for all my 4 days on the 19th of August?
> 
> Thanks



Since you are staying offsite (Cabana Bay), you can book each day at 30 days before.  You cannot book all of them on 8/19.


----------



## anorman

BagOLaughs said:


> I must admit I feel all this FP+ stuff is really confusing. Its going to be my 1st time using it in September. Its good in the fact that we can book our FP and not have to worry about being at park opening to run around and get FP tickets anymore (as we'll be staying in Cabana bay we get a bit more sleep yey)
> 
> However Its going to be a bit confusing when I do get round to booking the FP. We're planning on having our 1st day visiting Disney on the 18th September and then 21st, 22nd and 28th. We've got 4 day part hopper tickets from Undercover tourists which are valid for 14 days so we can use them non consecutively.
> 
> So, quick question, if I've read all the information on here correctly I can book my FP+ for all my 4 days on the 19th of August?
> 
> Thanks


Someone correct me if I am wrong, if you are staying off site, you have to book each day individually.  I think the booking of fastpasses from the date of your first visit including all park days is reserved for onsite guests only.  I am offsite at a vacation villa and plan 3 park days at Disney which means I will have to get up early 30 days in advance of *each *of my scheduled days in order to book FP+ selections for that park day.  So for you this would mean making your FP+ bookings on August 19th and 22nd and 23rd and 29th for each of your planned days.


----------



## mesaboy2

anorman said:


> Someone correct me if I am wrong, if you are staying off site, you have to book each day individually.  I think the booking of fastpasses from the date of your first visit including all park days is reserved for onsite guests only.  I am offsite at a vacation villa and plan 3 park days at Disney which means I will have to get up early 30 days in advance of *each *of my scheduled days in order to book FP+ selections for that park day.  So for you this would mean making your FP+ bookings on August 19th and 22nd and 23rd and 29th for each of your planned days.



You got it.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Thank you all for your replies, you're all very sweet ! 

That makes planning so much easier know i know what i'm doing!  i'm excited to use the app (hopefully it will work for me so I'll stay excited) I've got it already downloaded on my phone and ipad in anticipation.


----------



## dbramer

Question for the undisputed master of FP+.  I made my FP's for my upcoming August trip.  On one day, we are doing DTD with family in Orlando.  I scheduled three fp's because it made me, even though we are not going to be in the park except the morning for BBB/CRT and in the evening for Wishes.  I needed an A&E and something for me and DS to do while DW and DD are in BBB.  I got 7DT for 9:05 even though we will be right there at RD for us.  Got A&E for DD and DW after CRT.  I also got wishes for us all that night.  We were given two other FP's for when we weren't going to be there, so I canceled them so someone else could get them.  Now, I wanted to go back in and add an EWTB for DD and DW for the time between BBB and our CRT ADR.  When I go in to add an FP, it tells me that it will cancel the existing FP's.  Not what I want to do, those two still have an FP available.  Why is trying to cancel my others?  What do I need to do to add a single FP for a day?


----------



## hiroMYhero

dbramer said:


> Question for the undisputed master of FP+.  I made my FP's for my upcoming August trip.  On one day, we are doing DTD with family in Orlando.  I scheduled three fp's because it made me, even though we are not going to be in the park except the morning for BBB/CRT and in the evening for Wishes.  I needed an A&E and something for me and DS to do while DW and DD are in BBB.  I got 7DT for 9:05 even though we will be right there at RD for us.  Got A&E for DD and DW after CRT.  I also got wishes for us all that night.  We were given two other FP's for when we weren't going to be there, so I canceled them so someone else could get them.  Now, I wanted to go back in and add an EWTB for DD and DW for the time between BBB and our CRT ADR.  When I go in to add an FP, it tells me that it will cancel the existing FP's.  Not what I want to do, those two still have an FP available.  Why is trying to cancel my others?  What do I need to do to add a single FP for a day?


It's because you 'canceled' those two FP entitlements rather than leaving them in your MDE account. Mesa always recommends 'modifying' and never 'canceling.'

It's now too late to choose a 3rd FP for them.


----------



## Cluelyss

dbramer said:


> Question for the undisputed master of FP+.  I made my FP's for my upcoming August trip.  On one day, we are doing DTD with family in Orlando.  I scheduled three fp's because it made me, even though we are not going to be in the park except the morning for BBB/CRT and in the evening for Wishes.  I needed an A&E and something for me and DS to do while DW and DD are in BBB.  I got 7DT for 9:05 even though we will be right there at RD for us.  Got A&E for DD and DW after CRT.  I also got wishes for us all that night.  We were given two other FP's for when we weren't going to be there, so I canceled them so someone else could get them.  Now, I wanted to go back in and add an EWTB for DD and DW for the time between BBB and our CRT ADR.  When I go in to add an FP, it tells me that it will cancel the existing FP's.  Not what I want to do, those two still have an FP available.  Why is trying to cancel my others?  What do I need to do to add a single FP for a day?


Call Disney tech support and see if they can add back the FP for you. Otherwise you will have to cancel and start over to get all 3 back (which I would not recommend if you have A&E scheduled that day!).

A note of caution for you and everyone else....when you CANCEL you are canceling the option to have a FP, you are not just canceling that particular choice. Always modify if you need to make a change to an existing selection.


----------



## mesaboy2

hiroMYhero said:


> It's because you 'canceled' those two FP entitlements rather than leaving them in your MDE account. Mesa always recommends 'modifying' and *never 'canceling.'*
> 
> It's now too late to choose a 3rd FP for them.


 


Cluelyss said:


> Call Disney tech support and see if they can add back the FP for you. Otherwise you will have to cancel and start over to get all 3 back (which I would not recommend if you have A&E scheduled that day!).
> 
> A note of caution for you and everyone else....*when you CANCEL you are canceling the option to have a FP*, you are not just canceling that particular choice. Always modify if you need to make a change to an existing selection.


 
Yep, I try to emphasize that point in the OP with the *bolded* text.  To add them back without losing existing choices, a call to IT is in order.


----------



## dbramer

Thanks for the info....it isn't a great loss....


----------



## Lewdannie

Hi,

I apologise if this has been answered previously.

We arrive on 13 Sept for 10 nights on site, split over 2 resorts.  I understand that 60 days out we can book out FP for all 10 days.

We have friends arriving 4 days after we arrive, also staying on-site, in a seperate room.

How can they align their FP with ours for the days we overlap?

Thanks


----------



## Cluelyss

Lewdannie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I apologise if this has been answered previously.
> 
> We arrive on 13 Sept for 10 nights on site, split over 2 resorts.  I understand that 60 days out we can book out FP for all 10 days.
> 
> We have friends arriving 4 days after we arrive, also staying on-site, in a seperate room.
> 
> How can they align their FP with ours for the days we overlap?
> 
> Thanks


Link them to your account in MDX and you can schedule the entire group for the overlapping days.


----------



## kbr345

Just returned and was able to get 13 FP+ tickets at Magic Kingdom on Wednesday. I used my first 3 and began getting the 4th at 2:00 pm. We waited no more than 5 minutes at the kiosk and the next FP was within 10 minutes (with the grace period) of getting each one and didn't criss cross the park. Hope that helps someone!


----------



## sdsatl

Would anyone else try to FP+ Illuminations during F&W (and RD Soarin')? I'm guessing it will be hard to find a spot, with so many people in WS? It will be my kids' first time seeing it.


----------



## Cluelyss

sdsatl said:


> Would anyone else try to FP+ Illuminations during F&W (and RD Soarin')? I'm guessing it will be hard to find a spot, with so many people in WS? It will be my kids' first time seeing it.


We were there last October and it was VERY crowded, especially in WS. My plan was to get Illuminations as my 4th FP that day, but I was unable. We did not want to take the kids back into the craziness that was WS so we watched from the end of the bridge from FW into WS and had a GREAT view plus an easy escape. There are just so may spots to watch from, I can't recommend using your initial tier 1 for Illuminations. But you also need to do what's best for your family, and if knowing you have a reserved spot is important, then F&W would be a great time to do it!


----------



## sdsatl

Cluelyss said:


> We were there last October and it was VERY crowded, especially in WS. My plan was to get Illuminations as my 4th FP that day, but I was unable. We did not want to take the kids back into the craziness that was WS so we watched from the end of the bridge from FW into WS and had a GREAT view plus an easy escape. There are just so may spots to watch from, I can't recommend using your initial tier 1 for Illuminations. But you also need to do what's best for your family, and if knowing you have a reserved spot is important, then F&W would be a great time to do it!



Thanks for recommending a spot/alternative! I wouldn't ordinarily FP+ it, but am nervous about the F&W crowds. I would scrap Epcot altogether, but Spaceship Earth is the ONE thing my son wants to do.


----------



## cali cruiser

Just wanted to thank everyone here for giving such valuable info....hoping someone can answer 2 of my questions.  We are leaving in a couple of weeks and plan to be at MK on 7/4 (I know it will be crazy crowded) but....
1. IS FP+ not available for the fireworks?  I checked at 60 days out and was told to try back at 30 days out as they were unsure if FP would be available for the special fireworks show.  Does anyone know if this will open up?
2. We would like to come into the park late on 7/4 and stay until 1a.m.  Does anyone know how to keep track of the level closures?  We are staying on site so once it gets to a level 2 closure (hopefully not too early in the morning) we plan to head over. 
Thank-you!!


----------



## ebonyeyes

Question...Trying to formulate a FP+plan.  My 60 day window opens next week on the 13th.  We always do RD (non EMH park).  We plan on hitting some headliners that we love to be able ride more than once.  What time would you say is a good time to start FP+ reservations.  TIA!


----------



## Cluelyss

ebonyeyes said:


> Question...Trying to formulate a FP+plan.  My 60 day window opens next week on the 13th.  We always do RD (non EMH park).  We plan on hitting some headliners that we love to be able ride more than once.  What time would you say is a good time to start FP+ reservations.  TIA!


When we rope drop I start my FPs around 11. Do 1 before lunch and 2 early afternoon. Or all 3 after lunch if we plan on eating early.


----------



## DizFan13

This is such a great thread with so much useful information.

I am hoping you can all help me confirm some details. We have a trip planned for October. My DH and I will be traveling with our two DSes, one 18 and one 21. They are taking the trip during a college break and a work vacation respectively, and will stay 10/16 to 10/24. DH and I will arrive the same day but stay until 10/27. We booked a package with
a 30% off code. If I understand this correctly, I have to book 10-day hoppers for all of us, even though my kids will only be in the park for seven days; if I don't, DH and I will have to wait and upgrade from 7-day to 10-day while there, and won't be able to book FP+ for the final three days at the 60 day mark.

I know that was a mouth full, and hopefully it's clear. I'm just bummed that we have to pay for extra upgrades on tickets that won't be used, but I definitely don't want to try to arrange last minute FP+, either. This whole thing has turned me into a WDW newbie!


----------



## hiroMYhero

DizFan13 said:


> This is such a great thread with so much useful information.
> 
> I am hoping you can all help me confirm some details. We have a trip planned for October. My DH and I will be traveling with our two DSes, one 18 and one 21. They are taking the trip during a college break and a work vacation respectively, and will stay 10/16 to 10/24. DH and I will arrive the same day but stay until 10/27. We booked a package with
> a 30% off code. If I understand this correctly, I have to book 10-day hoppers for all of us, even though my kids will only be in the park for seven days; if I don't, DH and I will have to wait and upgrade from 7-day to 10-day while there, and won't be able to book FP+ for the final three days at the 60 day mark.
> 
> I know that was a mouth full, and hopefully it's clear. I'm just bummed that we have to pay for extra upgrades on tickets that won't be used, but I definitely don't want to try to arrange last minute FP+, either. This whole thing has turned me into a WDW newbie!


If you had booked Room-Only and not a package, you could have chosen tickets that met your needs.

For the extra days your sons won't be there, book FPs for them and use their MBs at the FP lines.


----------



## DizFan13

hiroMYhero said:


> For the extra days your sons won't be there, book FPs for them and use their MBs at the FP lines.



Hmmm, hiroMYhero, that would be an advantage.  But you raise a good point; I could ditch the tickets via Disney (I almost bought through UT anyway, which we normally do) and purchase two 7-day and two 10-day, then link to my MDE. At one point, I found the whole thing very confusing and was scared that if I did that, we'd lose the chance to book at 60 days (but I know now that the 60 day advantage is for on-site guests and not about the tickets themselves). 

Is there any disadvantage at all to buying tickets elsewhere and linking them to my MDE after? Sorry:


----------



## hiroMYhero

DizFan13 said:


> Is there any disadvantage at all to buying tickets elsewhere and linking them to my MDE after? Sorry:



No, no problem at all. Just link them up to the correct people and you'll be good to go at the 60-day mark.


----------



## TDSAXX

kbr345 said:


> Just returned and was able to get 13 FP+ tickets at Magic Kingdom on Wednesday. I used my first 3 and began getting the 4th at 2:00 pm. We waited no more than 5 minutes at the kiosk and the next FP was within 10 minutes (with the grace period) of getting each one and didn't criss cross the park. Hope that helps someone!



Were you able to get FP+ for popular rides like Space Mountain and Peter Pan?


----------



## ebonyeyes

Cluelyss said:


> When we rope drop I start my FPs around 11. Do 1 before lunch and 2 early afternoon. Or all 3 after lunch if we plan on eating early.



Thanks!  Now I at least have a place to start my FP+ planning!


----------



## lindsmom

Just curious because I have read on another response that, in theory, we can "Swap" magic bands - in other words, DD and DS go on test track with their magic bands, then ride again with DH and my magic bands within the hour.  That makes sense; however my question is - based on the technology, let's say DH and I go to dinner while DS and DD are in the park - we give our magic bands to them.  My concern is if those bands are on their person when they go through for their OWN FP, with OUR MB in their pocket, will they be read at the same time, invalidating the potential for their second FP trip with DH and my MB?

Does that question make sense?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## hiroMYhero

lindsmom said:


> with OUR MB in their pocket, will they be read at the same time, invalidating the potential for their second FP


No, the FP tapstiles are not long-range readers. The MB has to actually touch the center of the tapstile/reader in order for the RFID to be identified.


----------



## Pete W.

lindsmom said:


> Just curious because I have read on another response that, in theory, we can "Swap" magic bands - in other words, DD and DS go on test track with their magic bands, then ride again with DH and my magic bands within the hour.  That makes sense; however my question is - based on the technology, let's say DH and I go to dinner while DS and DD are in the park - we give our magic bands to them.  My concern is if those bands are on their person when they go through for their OWN FP, with OUR MB in their pocket, will they be read at the same time, invalidating the potential for their second FP trip with DH and my MB?
> 
> Does that question make sense?  Thanks in advance!



I don't know the answer to that question, but a 'workaround' is to give your DS and DD your park tickets, not your MBs, since it's really the park tickets that have the FPs linked to them.


----------



## lindsmom

Pete W. said:


> I don't know the answer to that question, but a 'workaround' is to give your DS and DD your park tickets, not your MBs, since it's really the park tickets that have the FPs linked to them.



Oh!  Good idea!  Thanks!


----------



## Baklava

Is there one and I'm just missing it? I'm unclear on some things but didn't want to clutter up the board if the answers are all together somewhere.


----------



## erionm

Check out this thread by mesaboy2: FastPass+ Basic Info, Suggested Priorities, And Strategies--Part II


----------



## Cyrano

Baklava said:


> Is there one and I'm just missing it? I'm unclear on some things but didn't want to clutter up the board if the answers are all together somewhere.


I merged your post


----------



## ky.

Is it technically possible to book 3 back-to-back-to-back faspasses (assuming availability - for example 1 from 10-11, 11-12 and 12-1 - I know they cant overlap) or does there have to be a certain amount of time between them?


----------



## hiroMYhero

ky. said:


> Is it technically possible to book 3 back-to-back-to-back faspasses (assuming availability - for example 1 from 10-11, 11-12 and 12-1 - I know they cant overlap) or does there have to be a certain amount of time between them?


Yes, they can be consecutive without any breaks. And, after you use the 1st FP, you can check MDE and attempt to move up the 2nd FP... and so on.


----------



## Lavitz

Is it still recommended when first booking FPs to book for the time opposite the times you really want, then individually modifying each FP to the times you actually want?


----------



## kj2mom

Lavitz said:


> Is it still recommended when first booking FPs to book for the time opposite the times you really want, then individually modifying each FP to the times you actually want?


 I don't think the theory has changed but I just booked this week and all I did was pick my three, make sure when the options came up that those were the 3 that were shown (yes, sometimes they can change what you request) and if I saw the right 3 I chose them. Once I knew I had them then I went in and modified the time for each one. I am offsite so I booked 30 days and I am going for 4th of July, I got everything I wanted at the times I wanted with just one after the fact change. I had wanted to do Splash Mountain after the parade but it wasn't available when I first booked. The next day I was looking at other things and thought lets check, sure enough there it was. So with the exception of that one 'perfect' time on the initial find I got everything I was hoping for without having to play the time game.


----------



## cinderanna

I have a question and hopefully it makes sense. If I plan my fast passes at a particular park in advance, but then we decide when we're there to change the park we go to and want to switch our fast passes, what is the best way to do this?  Do I just cancel the 3 I have and then pick new ones? I know you can modify them, but I wasn't sure how that would work if I was switching to an entirely different park. Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

cinderanna said:


> I have a question and hopefully it makes sense. If I plan my fast passes at a particular park in advance, but then we decide when we're there to change the park we go to and want to switch our fast passes, what is the best way to do this?  Do I just cancel the 3 I have and then pick new ones? I know you can modify them, but I wasn't sure how that would work if I was switching to an entirely different park. Thanks!


You can't modify to a different park and you do not want to cancel! Just go into the FP scheduling and select "make new FP" - then pick your new park and begin scheduling. It will warn you that you already have FPs scheduled for that day, just say ok.


----------



## cinderanna

Cluelyss said:


> You can't modify to a different park and you do not want to cancel! Just go into the FP scheduling and select "make new FP" - then pick your new park and begin scheduling. It will warn you that you already have FPs scheduled for that day, just say ok.



So once it asks you that and you say ok, it will override the ones you already have? 

Thank you for answering!


----------



## mummabear

@mesaboy2 :
We check in on Oct 30th and have a party ticket for Nov 1st, then enter our first park on our normal tickets on Nov 2nd.
Is it 8/31(60 days from check in) I can start making FP+ reservations for Nov 2nd +10 days? Or will it be 9/3 (60 days from when I first want to enter the park).
Are the party days 30 or 60 days out?
And for my other days (after my inital plus 10) am I just making these 1 day at a time.

TIA


----------



## mesaboy2

mummabear said:


> @mesaboy2 :
> We check in on Oct 30th and have a party ticket for Nov 1st, then enter our first park on our normal tickets on Nov 2nd.
> Is it 8/31(60 days from check in) I can start making FP+ reservations for Nov 2nd +10 days? Or will it be 9/3 (60 days from when I first want to enter the park).
> Are the party days 30 or 60 days out?
> And for my other days (after my inital plus 10) am I just making these 1 day at a time.
> 
> TIA



Let me ask you this: how can Disney know when you *want* to start going to a park?  

Check-in date is the key.  With an onsite stay, any kind of ticket gives you the 60-day window, including party tickets. When your window opens, you should be able to make FP reservations for October 30 plus 10 days at least, and possibly more, depending on how many days' worth of tickets you have.  (I can't keep how those 11+ days work straight in my head, but there are others here who have better info than I.  Hopefully someone will answer that part for you soon.)


----------



## drgamera

As I get into the last few days before our trip, please help me to understand how the really popular FastPass+ attractions (Meet Anna and Elsa, Seven Dwarfs Mine Train) become available.  I've managed to acquire individual FastPass+ selections for those attractions for our party, and have been repeatedly trying Select New Time, which has slooooowly and occasionally allowed me to move those selections toward overlapping times.  What I don't understand is the most common reasons that people cancel their popular FastPass+ selections.

By way of contrast, consider really popular Advance Dining Reservations, such as Be Our Guest.  Well, it's free to make Advance Dining Reservations, so people make a lot of them -- for example, if they are planners trying to deal with other people in their party who have a harder time committing to a plan (ahem).  But there are penalties for canceling Advance Dining Reservations too late, so people cancel them so as not to get charged.  Alternatively, people might decide to eat that meal somewhere else in that park, and so cancel those reservations; maybe they're going to a different park that day; or maybe they're cancelling their whole trip.

Now return to FastPass+ selections.  You only get three a day, so you can't really "hoard" them.  There's no cost for missing them, though, so there's little incentive to cancel.  Of course, people who make "practice" reservations cancel them (I hope!) out of the goodness of their heart.  But that doesn't seem to apply to a lot of people, especially a few days out.

People could decide to cancel FastPass+ selections in favor of other attractions, but it seems unlikely that a lot of people are saying "I really want a FastPass+ for some attraction much less popular, instead of for Meet Anna and Elsa or Seven Dwarfs Mine Train."  Sure, maybe they or their kids decided that they had outgrown Anna and Elsa, or that Seven Dwarfs Mine Train was too scary or too boring.  But, again, that can't happen too often.

People could decide to go to a different park that day.  I guess that happens?  Or people could cancel their whole trip, including their tickets, and presumably cancelled tickets free up their associated FastPass+ selections.  (Do they?)  Yet again, these seem rare.

When park hours change, of course, more FastPass+ selections become available.  But that doesn't apply here.

Obviously, people who change the time of their popular FastPass+ selections free up new time selections, but that doesn't change the total number of available popular FastPass+ selections.  It's a mystery to me.


----------



## akhenaten

I just booked my fast passes for our party of 4.  I would like to change a couple , splitting up our party into groups of two.  Is it possible to do this without losing the original fast pass for the two party members who still want to ride the original choice.  I can't see how to do this...


----------



## hiroMYhero

akhenaten said:


> I just booked my fast passes for our party of 4.  I would like to change a couple , splitting up our party into groups of two.  Is it possible to do this without losing the original fast pass for the two party members who still want to ride the original choice.  I can't see how to do this...


In the app go to FP > Modify FPs >  Choose date > Change experience > Choose Attraction > Choose specific guests and continue on...


----------



## akhenaten

hiroMYhero said:


> In the app go to FP > Modify FPs > Change experience > Choose date > Choose Attraction > Choose specific guests and continue on...


Thanks I will try it!


----------



## chinarider

great thread. thanks


----------



## Cluelyss

cinderanna said:


> So once it asks you that and you say ok, it will override the ones you already have?
> 
> Thank you for answering!


It will override once you finalize the new selections.


----------



## Baloo76

mesaboy2 said:


> Let me ask you this: how can Disney know when you *want* to start going to a park?
> 
> Check-in date is the key.  With an onsite stay, any kind of ticket gives you the 60-day window, including party tickets. When your window opens, you should be able to make FP reservations for October 30 plus 10 days at least, and possibly more, depending on how many days' worth of tickets you have.  (I can't keep how those 11+ days work straight in my head, but there are others here who have better info than I.  Hopefully someone will answer that part for you soon.)



What if we are in a (sort of ) similar situation but staying offsite? we will have a 2 day park ticket plus mvmcp ticket and doing MK mon & wed with mvmcp in between on tuesday. I can only book 1 day at a time, starting 30 days out for each day. But since disney doesn't know what days I'm using my 2 day park ticket, if I book FP+ on tuesday between 4-7 (allowed with my party ticket) how can I be sure it's associating those with my mvmcp ticket and not with the 2nd day of my normal park ticket?


----------



## DeniseR

This might be here somewhere, but what is a "return window?" The last time I was at WDW there weren't FP+ so I'm learning all new stuff here!


----------



## mesaboy2

DeniseR said:


> This might be here somewhere, but what is a "return window?" The last time I was at WDW there weren't FP+ so I'm learning all new stuff here!



The period of time, most often 60 minutes, that your FP will be honored.


----------



## DeniseR

mesaboy2 said:


> The period of time, most often 60 minutes, that your FP will be honored.



Great thanks! Just need to learn all the terminology!


----------



## Cluelyss

Baloo76 said:


> What if we are in a (sort of ) similar situation but staying offsite? we will have a 2 day park ticket plus mvmcp ticket and doing MK mon & wed with mvmcp in between on tuesday. I can only book 1 day at a time, starting 30 days out for each day. But since disney doesn't know what days I'm using my 2 day park ticket, if I book FP+ on tuesday between 4-7 (allowed with my party ticket) how can I be sure it's associating those with my mvmcp ticket and not with the 2nd day of my normal park ticket?


The FPs aren't "linked" to a specific ticket, just to your account. You cannot schedule FPs for more days than you have linked tickets, and you will decide which FPs will be associated to which ticket depending on what ticket you use to enter the park on any given day.


----------



## halssister

Trying to decide what to do here.  We are doing HS on a morning EMH day, on a Saturday (August 1).  We won't ride any of the rides there, so I just booked my FP for shows.  This is only our second trip, and the first was done many years ago in a slower time of year so I have no experience with this planning stuff! 
Right now, I have a FP for Beauty and the Beast at 11:45, and the Frozen sing along for 2:30 (time of the shows).  I tossed in the Muppet Movie at 12:10-1:10 only because we had to pick something, and I didn't want to "steal" a popular FP out from under anyone!  I know we can likely walk up to this whenever we want.
I really want to see the Frozen singalong earlier than that.  We have a hard time lasting more than a few hours in a park, by 2 DS is usually done for the day and the rest is pool time.  But every time I try to change, the only choices are later times.  So, 1: _Is it likely that we can walk up to the Frozen show at an earlier time, like the first showing at 9:30, and get in?  _2: _Are the earlier shows really full, or is it just that nothing it showing up because of the times for the other FPs?  _In which case, should I switch the times for those?  Frozen is more important to DS than B&B, but I'm scared to change the time of B&B to later in hopes of getting an earlier Frozen FP, then having nothing earlier available anyway and losing the time for B&B as well.  Couldn't care less about the Muppet FP . 
Hope this isn't too confusing.....any advice?


----------



## Delilah1310

I have a question about changing FP while in a park.

We had a day last week when we were at MK and a thunderstorm started down pouring around 7:30 pm ... I had FP left for Big Thunder at around 8 pm. 
BT was down because of the weather, so I went into the app to change the attraction ... it said Space Mountain was an option, so I chose that, and it automatically swapped them out. 
But then it told me the time for my new SM FP was 11:30 pm. We weren't going to still be in the park at that time so it was useless ... I tried to change the time, but no other time options were available for SM.

So question for next time something like this comes up:
Is there a way to see the time windows for the attractions available before modifying FP? 

thanks!


----------



## Tink415

I couldn't find any information regarding this scenario using search: 

Going on an extended vacation to WDW and we have annual passes. The maximum FP+ I was able to schedule ahead of time was for 15 days. When I try to schedule a 16th day of FP+ I get a vague error message that FP will be cancelled (doesn't say which ones!). I called tech support and was told 14 days was the maximum. I'm hoping the 15 days I have are all valid and its really that you can't schedule FP for more than 14 night/15 day vacation.

I was further told I'll be able to schedule further FP day by day after the 1st day I have scheduled passes. I asked why the vague error message instead of something meaningful like maximum FP reached and was encouraged to make comments if I get a survey after the vacation. (Updated to add, if I click for more information on the vague error message I do get 'FP+ maximum reached'.) 

On one hand, this doesn't bother me too much. On the other hand, this is a once in a lifetime trip and I would have really liked to have 3 rides or experiences a day scheduled ahead of time.

Has anyone else found maximum 15 days of FP? I wonder if I was using multiple 10 day tickets if it would be different?

For what its worth, I have 14 nights at WDW resorts and 14 nights offsite resorts. Made 3/4's of the FPs after the 30 day mark.


----------



## dina7

Do you have to make THREE fp+ for every park?  For example, in HS there are only 2 rides that we want fp+for.  Will the system let me only make two or do I have to pick a third that I really don't want??


----------



## Cluelyss

Delilah1310 said:


> I have a question about changing FP while in a park.
> 
> We had a day last week when we were at MK and a thunderstorm started down pouring around 7:30 pm ... I had FP left for Big Thunder at around 8 pm.
> BT was down because of the weather, so I went into the app to change the attraction ... it said Space Mountain was an option, so I chose that, and it automatically swapped them out.
> But then it told me the time for my new SM FP was 11:30 pm. We weren't going to still be in the park at that time so it was useless ... I tried to change the time, but no other time options were available for SM.
> 
> So question for next time something like this comes up:
> Is there a way to see the time windows for the attractions available before modifying FP?
> 
> thanks!


The website will always show available time(s) before you finalize your new choice. The app will only show if there is more than one time available.


----------



## Cluelyss

dina7 said:


> Do you have to make THREE fp+ for every park?  For example, in HS there are only 2 rides that we want fp+for.  Will the system let me only make two or do I have to pick a third that I really don't want??


You must schedule 3. If you only select 2, it will automatically add a 3rd.


----------



## Cluelyss

halssister said:


> Trying to decide what to do here.  We are doing HS on a morning EMH day, on a Saturday (August 1).  We won't ride any of the rides there, so I just booked my FP for shows.  This is only our second trip, and the first was done many years ago in a slower time of year so I have no experience with this planning stuff!
> Right now, I have a FP for Beauty and the Beast at 11:45, and the Frozen sing along for 2:30 (time of the shows).  I tossed in the Muppet Movie at 12:10-1:10 only because we had to pick something, and I didn't want to "steal" a popular FP out from under anyone!  I know we can likely walk up to this whenever we want.
> I really want to see the Frozen singalong earlier than that.  We have a hard time lasting more than a few hours in a park, by 2 DS is usually done for the day and the rest is pool time.  But every time I try to change, the only choices are later times.  So, 1: _Is it likely that we can walk up to the Frozen show at an earlier time, like the first showing at 9:30, and get in?  _2: _Are the earlier shows really full, or is it just that nothing it showing up because of the times for the other FPs?  _In which case, should I switch the times for those?  Frozen is more important to DS than B&B, but I'm scared to change the time of B&B to later in hopes of getting an earlier Frozen FP, then having nothing earlier available anyway and losing the time for B&B as well.  Couldn't care less about the Muppet FP .
> Hope this isn't too confusing.....any advice?


You can likely get in standby if you line up early and don't care where you sit. But you will not be able to see any available times that overlap another existing FP. If FSAL is your priority, though, I'd probably rearrange your plans to make sure you get in when you want. It is unlikely that you'd "lose" your B&B FP this far out by checking. Good luck!


----------



## khurley23

Cluelyss said:


> Link them to your account in MDX and you can schedule the entire group for the overlapping days.



So to clarify, even if someone attached to my MDX hasn't reached their 60 day window yet, I will be able to book FPS for us all because MY window has opened? I arrive 5 days earlier than them.


----------



## Cluelyss

khurley23 said:


> So to clarify, even if someone attached to my MDX hasn't reached their 60 day window yet, I will be able to book FPS for us all because MY window has opened? I arrive 5 days earlier than them.


While I have never done this personally, others have reported in this thread that this works.


----------



## subtchr

halssister said:


> I really want to see the Frozen singalong earlier than that.



The singalong is moving this Wednesday to the Hyperion Theater (old AIE location), and that theater is HUGE. I feel confident that you will easily be able to get into an earlier show standby. I will be very surprised if any of the shows are completely filled.

I'm an older adult who tours alone, and I adore the singalong. Lots of humor, and it's so much fun to watch the kids who know every word and gesture. Just a fun show.


----------



## dina7

My FP+ booking window is opening tonight at midnight.  We are going to wdw mid-August.  So for those of you who have booked your FP+ for mid august in the past, is it necessary to try to book right at midnight or do you think it will be safe to wait until mid-morning to book them?  I really want to get 7DMT since we haven't been on it yet.

So far not a fan of planning our FP so far in advance.  Was getting irritated last night just trying to pick the rides we want, never mind the times.  Just too scheduled for me & we always know which park we're going to each day ahead of time.  Just find choosing fp ahead of time is a bit much.


----------



## DMOMof3

dina7 said:


> My FP+ booking window is opening tonight at midnight.  We are going to wdw mid-August.  So for those of you who have booked your FP+ for mid august in the past, is it necessary to try to book right at midnight or do you think it will be safe to wait until mid-morning to book them?  I really want to get 7DMT since we haven't been on it yet.
> 
> So far not a fan of planning our FP so far in advance.  Was getting irritated last night just trying to pick the rides we want, never mind the times.  Just too scheduled for me & we always know which park we're going to each day ahead of time.  Just find choosing fp ahead of time is a bit much.



I did mine at midnight today, 7DMT was available for 9:15 the day I wanted it(the only ride I didn't get exactly what i wanted) I took it. Then this morning I went to see if there was another time to fit better into my plan, but the earliest that was now available was after noon. Being prepared and having my touring plans in front of me was a key factor! It went so smoothly I was done by 12:30.


----------



## klo1335

Thanks to everyone's advice and this awesome thread I was able to book last night at midnight without any issues.  Got everything we wanted as almost the exact times.


----------



## Jenna319

dina7 said:


> My FP+ booking window is opening tonight at midnight.  We are going to wdw mid-August.  So for those of you who have booked your FP+ for mid august in the past, is it necessary to try to book right at midnight or do you think it will be safe to wait until mid-morning to book them?  I really want to get 7DMT since we haven't been on it yet.
> 
> So far not a fan of planning our FP so far in advance.  Was getting irritated last night just trying to pick the rides we want, never mind the times.  Just too scheduled for me & we always know which park we're going to each day ahead of time.  Just find choosing fp ahead of time is a bit much.


 

I agree completely.  I typically know what park we will go to each day but I have no clue what time I will be able to make it to a certain ride, especially this year with travelling with a 1 year old.  We will be on her schedule so I will attempt to schedule for a time when I think she won't be napping, hungry, fussy, etc. but I have a bad feeling about planning this far in advance.....


----------



## disneyjr77

Stupid question, but I just want to double check.  

My fp+ day is July 26...MK closes at 2 the night before, so that means I can make my selections at 2am, correct?


----------



## doconeill

disneyjr77 said:


> Stupid question, but I just want to double check.
> 
> My fp+ day is July 26...MK closes at 2 the night before, so that means I can make my selections at 2am, correct?



Stupid new boards software stopped sending me thread updates again... 

My understanding is that most recently, the window has been opening at midnight regardless...but we don't know if that's a glitch, permanent, etc.

So it could be midnight. Or 2:00am. Or 1:00am. Or 4:13am...


----------



## disneyjr77

doconeill said:


> Stupid new boards software stopped sending me thread updates again...
> 
> My understanding is that most recently, the window has been opening at midnight regardless...but we don't know if that's a glitch, permanent, etc.
> 
> So it could be midnight. Or 2:00am. Or 1:00am. Or 4:13am...



So I guess I'll start at midnight and go from there  thanks!!


----------



## dina7

Made all my fastpasses last night.  Started about 12:10 & got everything we wanted including 7DMT, TSM, Splash mtn, BTMRR & Soarin'.  I basically had my pick of times for all of them.  Made me think I could have waited until this morning to do it.  Noticed ALL attractions in MK had fp available except for the two parades.  Those were the only ones that were out of fp+.  Even A&E meet & greet was available.


----------



## chinarider

We usually make our FPs for the afternoon when the parks are more crowded -usually for after 200 so we know that we would be thru with lunch


----------



## threeboysmom

Jenna319 said:


> I agree completely.  I typically know what park we will go to each day but I have no clue what time I will be able to make it to a certain ride, especially this year with travelling with a 1 year old.  We will be on her schedule so I will attempt to schedule for a time when I think she won't be napping, hungry, fussy, etc. but I have a bad feeling about planning this far in advance.....



I feel for you.  I don't have kids on my trip - just 2 adults - and I'm already stressed with the fast pass planning!  I feel like I'm having to plan right down to the exact minute for each day.  I'm probably way overdoing it, but I just don't see how to do it any other way.


----------



## Spoiledraf

We are starting to plan for September 2015. Still trying to figure out how many adults as my son and son in law are not fans of the crowds or heat or the park itself for that matter.  Then there are four little ones. 11, 9,, 8 and 4. The older ones will probably have a ball but the four year old is going to cause problems because of her height.  Picking fast passes to suite everyone is going to be a bummer.  Our last trip, they all wanted to spend more time on the water slide at the pool instead of enjoying the parks so we will see how it plays out.  Just so long as papa (me) gets his favorites in it will all be good! 
TSM
RRC
SM
EE
LEGEND OF THE LION KING
SOARIN


----------



## siskaren

disneyjr77 said:


> Stupid question, but I just want to double check.
> 
> My fp+ day is July 26...MK closes at 2 the night before, so that means I can make my selections at 2am, correct?



MK closes at 12 am on July 25th; 2 am is EMH closing and the FP booking time has never been dependent on EMH closing.


----------



## Sophie_2003

Fwiw, I'm booking fp+ 30 days out, in the morning when I wake up and EVERY SINGLE ATTRACTION is available exactly when I want them (11:00am-2:00pm ish) for our party of 7. Except A&E of course. I got the 7DMT twice. So in my case, no worries at all! This is for mid July with crowds predicted at 7-9 most days.


----------



## lugnut33

Couple of weird things have happened tonight while setting up FP+ right at 60 day mark for our trip beginning Aug. 16.  I was able to set up FP+ on Aug. 15 with no problem, which is the day prior to our arrival.  

I changed a time for Star Tours FP+ and it kept the original one, so I now have a total of 4 FP+ set up for that day, RnR, ST, ST, and ToT.


----------



## MudBud

So if my 60 day window is Sept 11, then on Sept 10 when it turns to midnight I can book my fp+. But on sept 10 the MK park closes at 10pm so will it let me book it then?


----------



## 22Tink

My window opens on Sept 11, too!


----------



## BigMommaMouse

MudBud said:


> So if my 60 day window is Sept 11, then on Sept 10 when it turns to midnight I can book my fp+. But on sept 10 the MK park closes at 10pm so will it let me book it then?



The booking starts at midnight.


----------



## anorman

Sophie_2003 said:


> Fwiw, I'm booking fp+ 30 days out, in the morning when I wake up and EVERY SINGLE ATTRACTION is available exactly when I want them (11:00am-2:00pm ish) for our party of 7. Except A&E of course. I got the 7DMT twice. So in my case, no worries at all! This is for mid July with crowds predicted at 7-9 most days.


Thanks for the info!  We will be doing the offsite thing for a trip the last two weeks of August.  It's good to know that there will likely be no problem getting the FP+ selections I want, at the times I want.  We are rope drop people and hoping to start our FP+ selections at 11 through until 2 so that we can hopefully avail of more FPs.


----------



## anorman

A question.....is it necessary to book FP+ selections for shows such as Lion King at AK, Frozen at HS, etc?  I was thinking we would use standby for these but I wouldn't want to stand in line forever to see them either.  Thoughts?


----------



## anorman

I read an article on disneydining.com which included this statement...."With FastPass+ you can only reserve three rides or attractions per day, and they all need to be in the same park. After you’ve used those three you can go to a kiosk and try to get a fourth one, but if you missed a touch point (or skipped a time all together) you won’t be allowed to get it."  

What exactly is a touch point?  Is this saying that if I make 3 FP+ selections but I miss one (in the middle of doing something else, I don't make it to the ride to use the FP+) that I cannot make additional FP+ selections on the day I am in the park?  If so, that hardly seems reasonable.  They would be penalizing guests for having the audacity of being spontaneous.  Wow.  But maybe I am misinterpreting...........


----------



## doconeill

anorman said:


> I read an article on disneydining.com which included this statement...."With FastPass+ you can only reserve three rides or attractions per day, and they all need to be in the same park. After you’ve used those three you can go to a kiosk and try to get a fourth one, but if you missed a touch point (or skipped a time all together) you won’t be allowed to get it."
> 
> What exactly is a touch point?  Is this saying that if I make 3 FP+ selections but I miss one (in the middle of doing something else, I don't make it to the ride to use the FP+) that I cannot make additional FP+ selections on the day I am in the park?  If so, that hardly seems reasonable.  They would be penalizing guests for having the audacity of being spontaneous.  Wow.  But maybe I am misinterpreting...........



A "touch point" is the band readers that have the Mickey head in the circle. You put your band up to them to be scanned at each end of the Fastpass+ queue.

However, as far as I know that statement isn't quite correct. Here is the thing - last I knew you can _reschedule_ a missed FP+. So technically in that regard you may not be able to get a fourth, but you can still get a third. 

AND, according to the web site: 


> Please try to make changes to your FastPass+ experience before the start of your arrival window time. If you miss your time due to circumstances beyond your control, you can reschedule your selections—if FastPass+ experiences are still available.
> 
> After you use all of the initial FastPass+ experiences on the day of your visit (or your arrival windows have passed), you can select one additional FastPass+ experience to use that same day (based on availability). The additional FastPass+ experience is a rolling FastPass+ experience—each time you use an additional FastPass+ experience, you can select a new one.


----------



## cmjohannes

Hey everyone!  Just an FYI:  I am staying offsite 8/9/15 though 8/16/15, then staying onsite 8/16/15 through 8/21/15.  Last night my FP+ window opened at 60 days for my onsite stay.  All dates prior to that 60 day mark also opened, so I was able to book my FP+ for all my offsite days as well, even though I am more than 30 days out.  Pretty cool.


----------



## marciemi

doconeill said:


> A "touch point" is the band readers that have the Mickey head in the circle. You put your band up to them to be scanned at each end of the Fastpass+ queue.
> 
> However, as far as I know that statement isn't quite correct. Here is the thing - last I knew you can _reschedule_ a missed FP+. So technically in that regard you may not be able to get a fourth, but you can still get a third.
> 
> AND, according to the web site:



This is true if you stay in the same park.  However, if you change parks you can go to a kiosk and get a 4th FPP as long as your window times have passed.  So it would only be an issue if say you used your first two FPP's at Epcot then decided to head to MK while in the third window - you'd need to be past the end of the window before you could get a 4th (even without using the third).  I have done both - changed a 3rd FPP that we missed to another one in the same park at a later date and also gone to Epcot and only used Soarin' (with my other two FPP's before it) and was then able to get a 4th at MK right when I got there.


----------



## Cluelyss

doconeill said:


> A "touch point" is the band readers that have the Mickey head in the circle. You put your band up to them to be scanned at each end of the Fastpass+ queue.
> 
> However, as far as I know that statement isn't quite correct. Here is the thing - last I knew you can _reschedule_ a missed FP+. So technically in that regard you may not be able to get a fourth, but you can still get a third.
> 
> AND, according to the web site:


We missed a FP last October and had no problem scheduling a 4th (after the window for our missed FP had passed).


----------



## doconeill

marciemi said:


> This is true if you stay in the same park.  However, if you change parks you can go to a kiosk and get a 4th FPP as long as your window times have passed.  So it would only be an issue if say you used your first two FPP's at Epcot then decided to head to MK while in the third window - you'd need to be past the end of the window before you could get a 4th (even without using the third).  I have done both - changed a 3rd FPP that we missed to another one in the same park at a later date and also gone to Epcot and only used Soarin' (with my other two FPP's before it) and was then able to get a 4th at MK right when I got there.



Right, which was was basically said in the quoted section of the web site I gave. There is nothing to indicate you get "locked" out simply because you missed one.


----------



## marciemi

doconeill said:


> Right, which was was basically said in the quoted section of the web site I gave. There is nothing to indicate you get "locked" out simply because you missed one.


Right - sorry. I was just trying to clarify that you couldn't just change it if you changed parks and would have to go to a kiosk.


----------



## troyseyfert

Hey @mesaboy2 , I was wondering why the Epcot Character spot is graded a C for FP+?  Didn't know if there was a reason for it.

I know from our experience that we were SO glad we got this FP because the lines was a 20-25 minute wait and we were able to get in front of several people.  From our experience, I wouldn't class it in the same grade as Finding Nemo and Figment (there's hardly EVER a line for these).  So, didn't know if you had different reasoning.

I know that even during slow season, the line can be a 30-35 minute wait and if you have a FP, you can get in front of a lot of people.  Plus, you get 3 of the Fab 5 which is a huge draw!

Anyways, just curious as to why it's graded a C.  Thanks!


----------



## Jen1010

I'm pretty sure this is somewhere in this thread- but I'm being lazy and not reading all 146 pages.  We have magic bands from a previous trip in November 2013. We are ordering new magic bands because the kids would like new colors and it's included with our room. We are staying onsite for one night, off for 7 and have park hopper passes. We have had the same MDX account for years.

I've heard some people use their old magic bands to get additional FP's at kiosks or online. Does this still work? If so are my old magic bands still attached to my account- if they are is there a way to get them off the account?

Thanks so much!


----------



## funforfive

I'm sure this has been asked, and probably a simple answer. If my Husband and I decide to go to EPCOT and our Teen boys want to go to MK, can I select different fastpasses in each park for the split group? I assume I select the kids and choose their fastpasses and then pick ours.....


----------



## 4leobeans

I have learned a ton in this thread...thanks!

I'm a bit nervous with our upcoming vacation, because my hubby is already grumbly at me for trying to plan our meals this far out.....I can't wait to tell him we need to decide on rides too!

We're travelling with a 1,4 and 7 year old, and I don't even know if we will leave in the afternoon for naps, or just leave early in the evening. I see most people book FP+ for early afternoon. Is it a waste of time to book early morning FP?


----------



## doconeill

Jen1010 said:


> I've heard some people use their old magic bands to get additional FP's at kiosks or online. Does this still work? If so are my old magic bands still attached to my account- if they are is there a way to get them off the account?
> 
> Thanks so much!



Once they are attached to an account, they generally cannot be transferred to another account, at least by no means that you can use. I'm sure Disney has a way to do it, but of course they aren't going to do it so you can get extra FPs... 

I don't know if the loophole still works.




funforfive said:


> I'm sure this has been asked, and probably a simple answer. If my Husband and I decide to go to EPCOT and our Teen boys want to go to MK, can I select different fastpasses in each park for the split group? I assume I select the kids and choose their fastpasses and then pick ours.....



Yes.


4leobeans said:


> I have learned a ton in this thread...thanks!
> 
> I'm a bit nervous with our upcoming vacation, because my hubby is already grumbly at me for trying to plan our meals this far out.....I can't wait to tell him we need to decide on rides too!
> 
> We're travelling with a 1,4 and 7 year old, and I don't even know if we will leave in the afternoon for naps, or just leave early in the evening. I see most people book FP+ for early afternoon. Is it a waste of time to book early morning FP?



I wouldn't say it is a _waste_, but early morning is generally when you can get the most rides in _without_ FP+. FP+ is more valuable when the parks are more crowded later in the day.


----------



## jcarwash

Jen1010 said:


> We have magic bands from a previous trip in November 2013. We are ordering new magic bands because the kids would like new colors and it's included with our room. We are staying onsite for one night, off for 7 and have park hopper passes. We have had the same MDX account for years.
> 
> I've heard some people use their old magic bands to get additional FP's at kiosks or online. Does this still work? If so are my old magic bands still attached to my account- if they are is there a way to get them off the account?



You can use the Magic Bands and Cards section of My Disney Experience (MDX) to see if your old Magic Bands are listed, and deactivate them if you want.


----------



## Ruthie5671

Wow, what a thread to read.  Disclaimer - I didn't read all 146 pages.  I did read the first several main posts and then skipped to about page 130.  My mind is swimming.  And we're not even going until sometime next year (dates aren't even set yet).  I'm just trying to get the knowledge in my head.  

I'm particularly confused about the tickets vs. package time to get your reservations for FP+.  I'm not sure what type of tickets we'll have because it depends on whether or not my brother comes with us, and he'll have military passes.  But lets assume he doesn't come with us.  We'll have two rooms - DH and I in one room and my mom in another room.  She may have a travel buddy, but that's yet to be determined.  If we do a package that includes room, tickets and dining plan (staying on-site of course) then we can do the 60 day FP reservations - correct?  If we do a room only booking and purchase the tickets from UT, what is the booking window look like?

And I think I saw this, but not everyone has to have the same FP+ reservations at the same time?  My dear mom could ride Small World all day long without complaint, and well, not so much for the rest of us.  We can be varied with our reservations as long as we're within the same park.

Thanks so much for all the hard work that went into this thread.


----------



## doconeill

Ruthie5671 said:


> I'm particularly confused about the tickets vs. package time to get your reservations for FP+.  I'm not sure what type of tickets we'll have because it depends on whether or not my brother comes with us, and he'll have military passes.  But lets assume he doesn't come with us.  We'll have two rooms - DH and I in one room and my mom in another room.  She may have a travel buddy, but that's yet to be determined.  If we do a package that includes room, tickets and dining plan (staying on-site of course) then we can do the 60 day FP reservations - correct?  If we do a room only booking and purchase the tickets from UT, what is the booking window look like?





It doesn't have to be a package. What enables the 60 days is the reservation at a Disney O/O resort or the Swan/Dolphin. It can be a package room, room only, DVC reservation, etc.
Having that enables the 60 days vs. 30 days.

Having _tickets_ enables the ability to make FP selections at all. As part of a package, your ability to pick FP+ selections will magically be enabled at 60 days from your check-in date. 





> And I think I saw this, but not everyone has to have the same FP+ reservations at the same time?  My dear mom could ride Small World all day long without complaint, and well, not so much for the rest of us.  We can be varied with our reservations as long as we're within the same park.



Yes, different people can have different FP+ reservations. The system makes it easy to select them as a group, however.


----------



## Jen1010

jcarwash said:


> You can use the Magic Bands and Cards section of My Disney Experience (MDX) to see if your old Magic Bands are listed, and deactivate them if you want.


So if I deactivate them can I assign them a fake owner, reactivate them and get same day fast passes?


----------



## doconeill

Jen1010 said:


> So if I deactivate them can I assign them a fake owner, reactivate them and get same day fast passes?



Deactivating does not remove them from your profile, it simply marks them as "inactive".


----------



## Lewdannie

I did a search, and couldn't see this answered earlier, or I missed it.

When hopping to a second park (when the first three Fastpasses have been used or expired) do all of the party need to enter the second park before the 4th can be booked at a kiosk?


----------



## Cluelyss

Lewdannie said:


> I did a search, and couldn't see this answered earlier, or I missed it.
> 
> When hopping to a second park (when the first three Fastpasses have been used or expired) do all of the party need to enter the second park before the 4th can be booked at a kiosk?


No, park entrance has nothing to do with your ability to schedule additional, day of FPs. The original 3 just need to be used or expired. I've heard reports of CL concierges doing it for guests before they even leave the resort for their 2nd park.


----------



## Circusgirl

I have an 11 night stay booked at the Grand Floridian.  For four of the nights I'll be joined by two girlfriends who are annual passholders who each have their own MDE accounts.  I added their names to my reservation so that we could book our FP+s together at the 60 day mark.  To keep them on my reservation for 60 day FP reservations, CRO, MDE and IPO have all told me that we will have to pay the extra person fee for all 11 nights instead of the 4 that they will actually be there.  If I add their names at check in for the four nights, we will be limited to the thirty day mark for their FP+s.  Has anyone else encountered this and a way to make it work better than having to pay for the whole time?

If we decide to keep them on the reservation for the 60 day benefit, can they link the hotel reservation to their own MDEs, or do I need to get their ticket information linked into my account so I can make their reservations?  Or will none of that work because we all have different MDE accounts?

Thanks for any light that you can shed on my situation.


----------



## doconeill

Circusgirl said:


> I have an 11 night stay booked at the Grand Floridian.  For four of the nights I'll be joined by two girlfriends who are annual passholders who each have their own MDE accounts.  I added their names to my reservation so that we could book our FP+s together at the 60 day mark.  To keep them on my reservation for 60 day FP reservations, CRO, MDE and IPO have all told me that we will have to pay the extra person fee for all 11 nights instead of the 4 that they will actually be there.  If I add their names at check in for the four nights, we will be limited to the thirty day mark for their FP+s.  Has anyone else encountered this and a way to make it work better than having to pay for the whole time?



As far as I know that is correct. A reservation is a constant - the number of people, the number of days, the add-ons, etc. They are either on the reservation or they aren't. A general way around it would be to do a split reservation - separate reservations for the segments that are all the same. But doing it after the fact could be problematic if there is an availability problem. If you can do it, they can link the reservations that would generally mean you would avoid changing rooms (but no guarantees). You might also end up with separate 60 day windows.




> If we decide to keep them on the reservation for the 60 day benefit, can they link the hotel reservation to their own MDEs, or do I need to get their ticket information linked into my account so I can make their reservations?  Or will none of that work because we all have different MDE accounts?



You can link up with their accounts specifically. You should each invite each other to be friends. And then you'll be able to book FP+ for them. If they appear on the reservation, then you should be able to book at 60 days for them as well.


----------



## Circusgirl

doconeill said:


> As far as I know that is correct. A reservation is a constant - the number of people, the number of days, the add-ons, etc. They are either on the reservation or they aren't. A general way around it would be to do a split reservation - separate reservations for the segments that are all the same. But doing it after the fact could be problematic if there is an availability problem. If you can do it, they can link the reservations that would generally mean you would avoid changing rooms (but no guarantees). You might also end up with separate 60 day windows.
> 
> You can link up with their accounts specifically. You should each invite each other to be friends. And then you'll be able to book FP+ for them. If they appear on the reservation, then you should be able to book at 60 days for them as well.



Thanks for the swift reply.


----------



## mmmears

I have a few questions.  I've read the first couple of pages of this thread as well as the last two, but not all 146.

1. If I have a split stay (non-consecutive days b/c of a DCL cruise in the middle), when I log on 60 days before the first stay can I book just those days, or the days for the 2nd hotel as well (It's all under 10 days total)?

2. If I book a room-only reservation and buy the tickets separately can I still log on 60-days prior without any problems, or do I have to link them somehow since we won't have a package?

3. Do we get one or two sets of magic bands (since we will have 2 distinct resort reservations)?


----------



## doconeill

mmmears said:


> I have a few questions.  I've read the first couple of pages of this thread as well as the last two, but not all 146.
> 
> 1. If I have a split stay (non-consecutive days b/c of a DCL cruise in the middle), when I log on 60 days before the first stay can I book just those days, or the days for the 2nd hotel as well (It's all under 10 days total)?



60 days from each reservation.



> 2. If I book a room-only reservation and buy the tickets separately can I still log on 60-days prior without any problems, or do I have to link them somehow since we won't have a package?



60 days is enabled by the reservation. The ability to select FP+ is enabled by the ticket - so you need both in the system. But there is a page in MDX for adding tickets purchased through other sources.



> 3. Do we get one or two sets of magic bands (since we will have 2 distinct resort reservations)?



Yes


----------



## DizFan13

I've tried to find an answer in the previous posts, and I feel like there are posts that address the issue but I'm not grasping it. We have added a second room to our stay at the POP because my mom is  joining us. I'm trying to uunderstand how FP+ selection will work for us as a group. Three people in one room will have 7-day passes, two people in the other will have 10-day passes. Will there be any way for me to link and select FP+ for all five people at the 60 day window? If so, could somebody please walk me through that process?


----------



## csmommy

*Once the groups initial 3 FP+ attractions are selected for each day, only then can they be edited for each individual in a group to different times and/or attractions.*

I have a question regarding this.  Does this mean that when you book your FP+ everyone has to have the same ones at the same time?  In other words, when I go on tomorrow to make my FP+ for the 1st time ever (very nervous!) I have to book Space Mountain for all even if I do not want to go?

Also - Once in the park, & we have used our 3 FP+, we can then make an FP+ at a kiosk.  Is that the limit, or can more FP+ be made in the park, once all original FP+ have been used?  Thanks!


----------



## doconeill

csmommy said:


> *Once the groups initial 3 FP+ attractions are selected for each day, only then can they be edited for each individual in a group to different times and/or attractions.*
> 
> I have a question regarding this.  Does this mean that when you book your FP+ everyone has to have the same ones at the same time?  In other words, when I go on tomorrow to make my FP+ for the 1st time ever (very nervous!) I have to book Space Mountain for all even if I do not want to go?



Initially, yes, you have to book the same three for all. After that, you can change them on an individual basis.



> Also - Once in the park, & we have used our 3 FP+, we can then make an FP+ at a kiosk.  Is that the limit, or can more FP+ be made in the park, once all original FP+ have been used?  Thanks!



One you've used all three (or they expire), you can then get one more at a kiosk. One you've _used_ that, you can get another, etc. - just one at a time.


----------



## csmommy

doconeill said:


> Initially, yes, you have to book the same three for all. After that, you can change them on an individual basis.
> 
> 
> 
> One you've used all three (or they expire), you can then get one more at a kiosk. One you've _used_ that, you can get another, etc. - just one at a time.




Thank you so much!!


----------



## Cluelyss

doconeill said:


> Initially, yes, you have to book the same three for all. After that, you can change them on an individual basis.
> 
> 
> 
> One you've used all three (or they expire), you can then get one more at a kiosk. One you've _used_ that, you can get another, etc. - just one at a time.


Actually, when you start the FP scheduling process, you don't need to select your entire party, you can pick and choose who you are scheduling for. But it is far easier to do everyone at once, if the majority of the FPs will be the same, and then tweak from there. Otherwise, you will have to keep going back to the initial screen to select your party every time you are making selections. Good luck, the process is actually quite easy!!


----------



## csmommy

Sorry - this brings to mind another question!  If I book Space Mountain fior all 4 of us & then take myself off b/c I do not like that ride, what do I do for my FP+?  Do I have to book something for myself as a throw away?  I hope this makes sense!


----------



## doconeill

Cluelyss said:


> Actually, when you start the FP scheduling process, you don't need to select your entire party, you can pick and choose who you are scheduling for. But it is far easier to do everyone at once, if the majority of the FPs will be the same, and then tweak from there. Otherwise, you will have to keep going back to the initial screen to select your party every time you are making selections. Good luck, the process is actually quite easy!!



Ah yes...that's what I really meant...if one or two are going to be the same for everyone, you're better off doing them all then changing - that way you're guaranteed everyone has the same time for the common ones.


----------



## Cluelyss

csmommy said:


> Sorry - this brings to mind another question!  If I book Space Mountain fior all 4 of us & then take myself off b/c I do not like that ride, what do I do for my FP+?  Do I have to book something for myself as a throw away?  I hope this makes sense!


Yes. You can do this via the app. Just go into modify FP, select the date then select Space Mountain. On the next screen, select only yourself, then you can pick something different for you.


----------



## jjsdad

I have a question about changing reservations when we are into our 60 day window.  We have 6 nights booked at the dolphin but are thinking about doing a split stay and using marriott miles to save some money.  If I have 6 days booked in fast pass plus then switch out my dolphin reservation to 3 days will I lose them all?  If I remove 3 days from fast pass plus will it be ok if I switch the reservation from 6 to 3 days?  I would rather get this taken care of before the 30 day mark so I can at least have those 3 days in place.


----------



## doconeill

jjsdad said:


> I have a question about changing reservations when we are into our 60 day window.  We have 6 nights booked at the dolphin but are thinking about doing a split stay and using marriott miles to save some money.  If I have 6 days booked in fast pass plus then switch out my dolphin reservation to 3 days will I lose them all?  If I remove 3 days from fast pass plus will it be ok if I switch the reservation from 6 to 3 days?  I would rather get this taken care of before the 30 day mark so I can at least have those 3 days in place.



You will not lose anything. If you were to cancel the whole thing you still wouldn't lose anything, but you may not be able to change the selections until the 30 day window.

If you are doing a split stay, and you are within the 60 day window for all the dates, then there should be no issues at all. If you were just within the 60 day window, you might run into certain oddities depending on if you were going offsite first or second, etc. until everything was with 60 days.


----------



## stitsh91

Subscribing


----------



## caperguy

Hi all!
  We're going in late August to WDW and I'm catching up on the FP+ since we haven't been there since 2006. Probably a basic question, but without going through all 147 pages of this thread, can someone point me in the right direction:

- we 're just wondering, other than the wrist bands, what medium would you use for FP+, DAS, etc? I see the first post refers to tickets or something from Undercover Tourist. We'll likely get bands when there, but what would we do in the meantime given that we want to set up the 3 advance FP+ by 30 days before (staying off-site at Hilton O-LBV)

thanks!


----------



## doconeill

caperguy said:


> Hi all!
> We're going in late August to WDW and I'm catching up on the FP+ since we haven't been there since 2006. Probably a basic question, but without going through all 147 pages of this thread, can someone point me in the right direction:
> 
> - we 're just wondering, other than the wrist bands, what medium would you use for FP+, DAS, etc? I see the first post refers to tickets or something from Undercover Tourist. We'll likely get bands when there, but what would we do in the meantime given that we want to set up the 3 advance FP+ by 30 days before (staying off-site at Hilton O-LBV)
> 
> thanks!



Your ticket will be your "key" in lieu of a magicband. They are both just different forms of the same thing - an RFID device. MagicBands do enable some additional features, and I think they may be required if you get MemoryMaker+.

In order to make FP+ selections, you need to have a "ticket" registered in MDX. You can get them from most any authorized source, and register what you purchased in MDX, which will then enable FP+ selections within 30 days.


----------



## caperguy

maybe I'm just getting confused with where you buy the tickets (park passes)....I just assumed they're only bought through the WDW site. If you buy it there, do you get some code or something that you'd enter in your MDX? Are there other/better places to buy your WDW passes than the WDW site itself? We're only doing 2 days.

thanks!


----------



## doconeill

caperguy said:


> maybe I'm just getting confused with where you buy the tickets (park passes)....I just assumed they're only bought through the WDW site. If you buy it there, do you get some code or something that you'd enter in your MDX? Are there other/better places to buy your WDW passes than the WDW site itself? We're only doing 2 days.
> 
> thanks!



There are plenty of other sources of tickets - you even mentioned Undercover Tourist. In all cases, you can register a will call number of the actual ticket numbers for the tickets you receive in MDX.

However, if you are only getting 2-day tickets, the best source will be directly from Disney. Disney does not sell 1- or 2-day tickets to authorized resellers at a discount, so they in fact need to charge you more...


----------



## loutoo

I am trying to answer a question for a friend and have found some conflicting information.  I am hoping Mesaboy2 or someone else with actual experience in this situation could shed a little light for me.  I understand the FP+ window opens at 60 days out for onsite guests and extends through the end of the vacation.  I also know that checkout day is one of the items used to determine the end of a vacation and that on consecutive split stays, it is the later check out day.  I have heard reports that Disney also uses the number of valid ticket days to determine the end of vacation and that resort guests with a 2 night 3 day on site stay but with 7 day tickets can book up to 7 days from their check in date despite no longer being onsite.  Is this true.

To give a specific scenario to help clarify:  Bob has a seven day parkhopper linked to his MDE account.  He checks in to BLT Oct 1 and Checks out Oct 3.  I have heard reports that when his 60 day booking window opens, he will be able to book up to and including Oct 7 even though he checks out on Oct 3 because Disney considers the length of his vacation to be 7 days based on the number of valid ticket days he has.  Is this true or does he have to wait until the 30 day window opens up for Oct 4 to book that day and do each one individually as the 30 day window rolls forward.


----------



## AARCLUKSCH

_subscribing_


----------



## caperguy

I was just reading another description of booking FP+ and it seems that in advance, you can book three FP times PER DAY of your stay.  Is that right?   (I'm thinking MK day one you can do three, then DS day two you can do three). I know once you use the initial planned three for the day, then you can then get one at a time for the rest of that day.
thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

caperguy said:


> I was just reading another description of booking FP+ and it seems that in advance, you can book three FP times PER DAY of your stay.  Is that right?   (I'm thinking MK day one you can do three, then DS day two you can do three). I know once you use the initial planned three for the day, then you can then get one at a time for the rest of that day.
> thanks!


Yes, that's correct. You can prebook 3 per day (in one park) for every member of your party, for each day of park tickets linked to your reservation during your stay. If you are staying onsite you can begin booking 60 days prior to your check in date. Off site is 30 days. The OP has tons of useful info if this is your first time using this feature.


----------



## dmc6469

Do you book every day separately?  Because if, for example, Monday is my 30 days out, then I can only book for that day, correct?  I can't book for the entire week?  I have to wait to book Tuesday on the next night, Wednesday on the next night, etc?  So I have to log on every night at midnight before each day that I'm eligible?  (does that make sense?)


----------



## Cluelyss

dmc6469 said:


> Do you book every day separately?  Because if, for example, Monday is my 30 days out, then I can only book for that day, correct?  I can't book for the entire week?  I have to wait to book Tuesday on the next night, Wednesday on the next night, etc?  So I have to log on every night at midnight before each day that I'm eligible?  (does that make sense?)


I am assuming you are staying off site? If so, then yes, you must schedule each date at it's individual 30-day mark.


----------



## bigcrit

Are secondary bands still able to make SDFP's? Just checking for the latest......


----------



## dmc6469

Cluelyss said:


> I am assuming you are staying off site? If so, then yes, you must schedule each date at it's individual 30-day mark.




Yes, staying in our timeshare.

Ugh, that's a hassle everyday.  Oh well.  It'll get done    Thanks!!


----------



## csmommy

How do you change a FP+ for 1 or 2 people in the party?  I made all our FP+ for the 4 of us each day & want to switch out TOT for 2 out of the 4 of us.


----------



## Cluelyss

csmommy said:


> How do you change a FP+ for 1 or 2 people in the party?  I made all our FP+ for the 4 of us each day & want to switch out TOT for 2 out of the 4 of us.


Using the app, select the option to modify FP. Select the date and attraction you want to change. On the next screen, select ONLY those members in your party you want to swap, then select your new attraction on the next screen. It will "match" you to the closest available time to what you currently have scheduled, but should give you a list of other available times (assuming there are some!).


----------



## csmommy

Cluelyss said:


> Using the app, select the option to modify FP. Select the date and attraction you want to change. On the next screen, select ONLY those members in your party you want to swap, then select your new attraction on the next screen. It will "match" you to the closest available time to what you currently have scheduled, but should give you a list of other available times (assuming there are some!).



Thanks!  I'll check that out tonight.  I was getting worried I would have to cancel & start over.


----------



## marciemi

bigcrit said:


> Are secondary bands still able to make SDFP's? Just checking for the latest......



Yes.  Go to the end of this thread instead to read the latest:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/ma...e-see-post-227-before-posting.3245463/page-95


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Hi going Aug 29-Sept 5th how hard would it be to get a 4th fp for the mts at MK?


----------



## andrewilley

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Hi going Aug 29-Sept 5th how hard would it be to get a 4th fp for the mts at MK?



Almost impossible to answer, but you could improve your odds by booking your first three as early as possible in the day to give a better chance of one being available once your first three are completed. Not sure of which one you should leave until last, but don't expect any 7 Dwarfs slots be to available.

Of course, better still just get there for rope-drop and walk on to something as soon as you arrive, then you have your three FP+ slots a bit later (e.g. 10, 11, 12).

Andre


----------



## livingthedream

Funny....you think you know a lot about the system until something comes up that you've never faced before....so I know someone out there has already addressed this somewhere on the board, but my searches aren't netting me the answer I need....so help!

Here's the scoop.  Bought a 6-day ticket.  Have my fastpasses linked. Now I suddenly have an opportunity to add a day.  Once upon a time ago I would just add a day after I started using my tickets. But that doesn't allow me to book my fastpasses in advance.

The only search result I found that was close was that someone was advised not to add another day at the park.  That person was advised to add a day at their resort before entering the park so they could do fastpasses for the extra day.  But this scenario only allows a person to do a fastpass a day or so before entering the parks. I am at 58 days out and want to add the fastpasses now, not wait until there will be more limited options.

Is there a way to do this, or am I stuck?

As always, thanks to my fellow DISer's.


----------



## Cluelyss

livingthedream said:


> Funny....you think you know a lot about the system until something comes up that you've never faced before....so I know someone out there has already addressed this somewhere on the board, but my searches aren't netting me the answer I need....so help!
> 
> Here's the scoop.  Bought a 6-day ticket.  Have my fastpasses linked. Now I suddenly have an opportunity to add a day.  Once upon a time ago I would just add a day after I started using my tickets. But that doesn't allow me to book my fastpasses in advance.
> 
> The only search result I found that was close was that someone was advised not to add another day at the park.  That person was advised to add a day at their resort before entering the park so they could do fastpasses for the extra day.  But this scenario only allows a person to do a fastpass a day or so before entering the parks. I am at 58 days out and want to add the fastpasses now, not wait until there will be more limited options.
> 
> Is there a way to do this, or am I stuck?
> 
> As always, thanks to my fellow DISer's.


Are you booked through Disney direct or a TA? Whichever, just give them a call and have them upgrade your tickets now, and you will be able to schedule FPs for the additional day immediately. I did this last month with no problems.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

This thread was a huge help! I booked my FP today and did 8 days in about 15 minutes. 

I was surprised that I got wishes and the frozen girls with no problems. Multiple times open for the meet and greet. 

Soarin on pm emh night was my most difficult. We will be in that park in the evening and couldn't get anything past 530-630. It was surprising to me.


----------



## dhop

We haven't been to WDW since 2006. Usually I'm the type that likes to plan things out months in advance but suddenly we have the opportunity to go for 5 days here in just about a week (7/5 through 7/9).  It'll just be me (dad) and 15ds.

Am I already too late to even bother trying to get fastpasses? Sounds like people are scheduling this out 60 days in advance. 

I haven't told my travel agent yes or no yet but will do so tomorrow.  I'm not sure how soon I could even start to try to book the fastpasses once I agree to the trip.


----------



## hiroMYhero

dhop said:


> We haven't been to WDW since 2006. Usually I'm the type that likes to plan things out months in advance but suddenly we have the opportunity to go for 5 days here in just about a week (7/5 through 7/9).  It'll just be me (dad) and 15ds.
> 
> Am I already too late to even bother trying to get fastpasses? Sounds like people are scheduling this out 60 days in advance.
> 
> I haven't told my travel agent yes or no yet but will do so tomorrow.  I'm not sure how soon I could even start to try to book the fastpasses once I agree to the trip.


If you set up an MDE account and purchase your tickets via your account, you can begin booking FPs this evening. 

If you are planning to purchase a package through your agent, you'll have to wait until the package is purchased and link the reservation number to your MDE. Have a great trip!


----------



## Cluelyss

dhop said:


> We haven't been to WDW since 2006. Usually I'm the type that likes to plan things out months in advance but suddenly we have the opportunity to go for 5 days here in just about a week (7/5 through 7/9).  It'll just be me (dad) and 15ds.
> 
> Am I already too late to even bother trying to get fastpasses? Sounds like people are scheduling this out 60 days in advance.
> 
> I haven't told my travel agent yes or no yet but will do so tomorrow.  I'm not sure how soon I could even start to try to book the fastpasses once I agree to the trip.


This site tracks the availability of harder-to-get FPs, so you can see what's available for your trip. Anything that's not tracked you should have no problem getting. 

http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=835236


----------



## elaine amj

I just took a look at the FP+ availability and it looks really open for the summer months. I was really surprised. The only difficulty looks like A&E. Even 7DMT has availability for 30 days out. TSM is almost completely open (only booked up for the next 2 days) and Wishes & MSEP have availability about 2 weeks out. 

Is this the new norm? I haven't tracked closely since my trip last Christmas. Booking FP+ tonight for 60 days out.


----------



## Cluelyss

elaine amj said:


> I just took a look at the FP+ availability and it looks really open for the summer months. I was really surprised. The only difficulty looks like A&E. Even 7DMT has availability for 30 days out. TSM is almost completely open (only booked up for the next 2 days) and Wishes & MSEP have availability about 2 weeks out.
> 
> Is this the new norm? I haven't tracked closely since my trip last Christmas. Booking FP+ tonight for 60 days out.


Remember that the dibb doesnt show available times, so a lot of the open slots could be late at night (or the 2nd parade). The extended summer hours definitely help availability. The opening of the (2) new Wishes viewing areas have helped as well. But I definitely had an easier time scheduling FPs for my trip in May than last October.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

I remember reading (I believe on another thread) that people reported having a tough time getting FP+ for the end of August 2014. They would sell out quick or not have many openings. They were worried that FP+ would be hard at the end of August 2015 also.


----------



## elaine amj

Any reports of FP+ availability for June and July 2015? Sounds like they have been ironing out all the kinks if so much availability is showing.


----------



## 123SA

Thank you to the creator of this thread and to all of you who have contributed.  I survived my first FP+ reservation experience.  I logged in right at midnight on my 60 day mark.  It took me about 45 minutes. 10 day trip, party of 5, I got everything within 10 minutes of what I wanted except for the Character Spot on the first day of our trip.  This one I was off by 1 hour  - -still very acceptable.  I got 7DMT at the exact times I wanted on two days, and Anna & Elsa for a party of 2 at 11:10am.  I am very happy that I was also able to get Cinderella & Rapunzel for the 10am, so we can pretty much go from one line to the next.

For other first timers:

Here are the mistakes I made.

1.)  I accepted times that were close to what I wanted  - -it is easier to accept the late at night times and then move them into the morning or afternoon times.  If you accept the times that are close, but not exactly what you want, it's hard to see what your other options are.   I'm sure I read this somewhere, but I didn't understand what it meant until after I fumbled around with the first day.

2.) Twice I forgot to click on the park, so I ended up in MK by default.

3.) Once I selected myself only.  I canceled the whole day and started over rather than trying to figure out how to add on the rest of the group.

4.)  I mixed up my AK days and had to re-do one day  -- but it is really easy to change times and rides.

  Best of luck to you all in your FP planning.


----------



## DatFan

hiroMYhero said:


> In the app go to FP > Modify FPs >  Choose date > Change experience > Choose Attraction > Choose specific guests and continue on...



Does it have to be the app or could I use the website to modify existing FP+?


----------



## dina7

You can use the website to modify existing FP+


----------



## Cluelyss

dina7 said:


> You can use the website to modify existing FP+


This is true if you want to modify an existing FP for the whole group. To change for only select members of your party, it's much easier on the app (and if you can do it via the website, I've never figured out how).


----------



## BradyBrenMom

123SA said:


> Thank you to the creator of this thread and to all of you who have contributed.  I survived my first FP+ reservation experience.  I logged in right at midnight on my 60 day mark.  It took me about 45 minutes. 10 day trip, party of 5, I got everything within 10 minutes of what I wanted except for the Character Spot on the first day of our trip.  This one I was off by 1 hour  - -still very acceptable.  I got 7DMT at the exact times I wanted on two days, and Anna & Elsa for a party of 2 at 11:10am.  I am very happy that I was also able to get Cinderella & Rapunzel for the 10am, so we can pretty much go from one line to the next.
> 
> For other first timers:
> 
> Here are the mistakes I made.
> 
> 1.)  I accepted times that were close to what I wanted  - -it is easier to accept the late at night times and then move them into the morning or afternoon times.  If you accept the times that are close, but not exactly what you want, it's hard to see what your other options are.   I'm sure I read this somewhere, but I didn't understand what it meant until after I fumbled around with the first day.
> 
> 2.) Twice I forgot to click on the park, so I ended up in MK by default.
> 
> 3.) Once I selected myself only.  I canceled the whole day and started over rather than trying to figure out how to add on the rest of the group.
> 
> 4.)  I mixed up my AK days and had to re-do one day  -- but it is really easy to change times and rides.
> 
> Best of luck to you all in your FP planning.



Thanks for the first timer tips--I will make sure to refer to these in a few weeks before I get started


----------



## TinaMcTeer

I have a week to try to figure out my Fastpass+ for our 7 day trip for 7 people. I have dreaded having to figure out the best way to utilize FP+ because not everyone wants to do the same thing which makes things much more complicated. Any thoughts on how to better handle this situation?


----------



## Cluelyss

Schedule all of your FPs together in the beginning. If there are members of your party that want some of the tougher ones to get (A&E, for example) schedule those first. Then you can tweak the ones where people want to split off. This is much easier than breaking the scheduling up into multiple pieces and groups. And don't worry - it's really quite an easy process once you get started. Good luck!


TinaMcTeer said:


> I have a week to try to figure out my Fastpass+ for our 7 day trip for 7 people. I have dreaded having to figure out the best way to utilize FP+ because not everyone wants to do the same thing which makes things much more complicated. Any thoughts on how to better handle this situation?


----------



## TexasErin

I posted this on the DVC board and didn't get a response so I thought I'd ask it here.....

We haven't been since FP+ started. We have gone to Disneyland the past couple of trips and it has been so much fun! But DS is begging to go back to WDW next year.....

We will have a split stay. Hoping to be able to snag the new poly DVC at seven months ( fingers crossed!) and will be booking the AKV where we own tomorrow right at 11 months. 5 nights at each resort.

So even though our trip isn't until next summer, I am trying to wrap my brain around it. We will have two DVC reservations back to back. We will probably buy 10 day hoppers through undercover tourist. I am guessing that we will link our 10 day passes to our first reservation at the Poly (assuming we snag it!). We won't have tix linked to the second half of our trip at AKV, right?? At 60 days, will I be able to book FP+ for our whole vacation or just the poly part of it? And if it's just the first five days at the Poly, will we be able to book our AKV FP+ 60 days from that check-in? Will we be sent two sets of magic bands?


----------



## akaDaddy

Subscribing


----------



## hiroMYhero

TexasErin said:


> I posted this on the DVC board and didn't get a response so I thought I'd ask it here.....
> 
> We haven't been since FP+ started. We have gone to Disneyland the past couple of trips and it has been so much fun! But DS is begging to go back to WDW next year.....
> 
> We will have a split stay. Hoping to be able to snag the new poly DVC at seven months ( fingers crossed!) and will be booking the AKV where we own tomorrow right at 11 months. 5 nights at each resort.
> 
> So even though our trip isn't until next summer, I am trying to wrap my brain around it. We will have two DVC reservations back to back. We will probably buy 10 day hoppers through undercover tourist. I am guessing that we will link our 10 day passes to our first reservation at the Poly (assuming we snag it!). We won't have tix linked to the second half of our trip at AKV, right?? At 60 days, will I be able to book FP+ for our whole vacation or just the poly part of it? And if it's just the first five days at the Poly, will we be able to book our AKV FP+ 60 days from that check-in? Will we be sent two sets of magic bands?


Tickets don't link to a room reservation - they link directly to your MDE account. Your onsite reservation opens the FP booking window and you'll be able to book for the full 10 days of park entitlements.


----------



## threeboysmom

livingthedream said:


> Funny....you think you know a lot about the system until something comes up that you've never faced before....so I know someone out there has already addressed this somewhere on the board, but my searches aren't netting me the answer I need....so help!
> 
> Here's the scoop.  Bought a 6-day ticket.  Have my fastpasses linked. Now I suddenly have an opportunity to add a day.  Once upon a time ago I would just add a day after I started using my tickets. But that doesn't allow me to book my fastpasses in advance.
> 
> The only search result I found that was close was that someone was advised not to add another day at the park.  That person was advised to add a day at their resort before entering the park so they could do fastpasses for the extra day.  But this scenario only allows a person to do a fastpass a day or so before entering the parks. I am at 58 days out and want to add the fastpasses now, not wait until there will be more limited options.
> 
> Is there a way to do this, or am I stuck?
> 
> As always, thanks to my fellow DISer's.




I'm in the same boat as you.  I purchased 7-day tickets, but now need 8 days.  I purchased through UT and I was told that once the tickets are linked in your MDE account, you cannot upgrade/exchange/return them.

So I'm stuck waiting until my vacation begins and adding the extra day at Guest Services... which means I can't book my fast passes for that 8th day until I'm already at WDW which really stinks.

I do plan on booking fast passes for the 7 days that I have tickets for, and leaving most likely one of my Animal Kingdom day for the "8th day" to book (you don't have to book fast passes for CONSECUTIVE days) since I don't think that park ever runs out of fast passes, even the day of.

Unless there's another way of going about this?


----------



## FBandA

Very stressful, last trip was in June 2013 no FP+, getting ready for Sept 2015 trip FastPass+ is to much. I have been reading up on this thread, almost to my 60 day mark. DH and I are doing an adult trip. I am not even sure if we are linked to make the request for the FP+ together. I have made all our reservations for Dinner. Was able to make those for both of us, so I am guessing I will be able to make the FP+ for both of us. Hope it works! Most of all hope that when we get back I can say FP+ is great.


----------



## Cluelyss

FBandA said:


> Very stressful, last trip was in June 2013 no FP+, getting ready for Sept 2015 trip FastPass+ is to much. I have been reading up on this thread, almost to my 60 day mark. DH and I are doing an adult trip. I am not even sure if we are linked to make the request for the FP+ together. I have made all our reservations for Dinner. Was able to make those for both of us, so I am guessing I will be able to make the FP+ for both of us. Hope it works! Most of all hope that when we get back I can say FP+ is great.


If you are on the same reservation you will be able to make FP selections for both of you when your window opens up (DH will not show as linked in MDX until midnight at your 60-day mark, but he's there!). It's a tedious process, for sure, but easy to make your selections and to edit, even once in the parks. For September, there's not as much of a need, but we REALLY appreciated the new system in June!! Good luck!


----------



## Oh_Toodles

I've searched but haven't seen the answer to this but I apologize if it was covered somewhere and I missed it.

We have a package booked and already have our 60 day FP+ scheduled and are under 45 days. One member of our party cannot go now. I called yesterday and they said it wasn't a problem to remove them from the package and get the money back for the cost of the ticket. What I am nervous about is the FP+. I know that person loses their FP, but what about the others in our party? I'm afraid somehow we are all going to lose our FP+ but I really would love to have the money back on the tickets for the person that can't go.


----------



## Cluelyss

Oh_Toodles said:


> I've searched but haven't seen the answer to this but I apologize if it was covered somewhere and I missed it.
> 
> We have a package booked and already have our 60 day FP+ scheduled and are under 45 days. One member of our party cannot go now. I called yesterday and they said it wasn't a problem to remove them from the package and get the money back for the cost of the ticket. What I am nervous about is the FP+. I know that person loses their FP, but what about the others in our party? I'm afraid somehow we are all going to lose our FP+ but I really would love to have the money back on the tickets for the person that can't go.


FPs are linked to the individual, so this should not affect anyone else in your party. Though hoping someone who's experienced this first-hand can verify.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Oh_Toodles said:


> I've searched but haven't seen the answer to this but I apologize if it was covered somewhere and I missed it.
> 
> We have a package booked and already have our 60 day FP+ scheduled and are under 45 days. One member of our party cannot go now. I called yesterday and they said it wasn't a problem to remove them from the package and get the money back for the cost of the ticket. What I am nervous about is the FP+. I know that person loses their FP, but what about the others in our party? I'm afraid somehow we are all going to lose our FP+ but I really would love to have the money back on the tickets for the person that can't go.


Only the FPs belonging to the removed guest will be deleted. Each member of your party has specified FPs. They aren't "group" FPs. Delete your person and acquire your refund.


----------



## lmtravis

What is the return window for parades, Fantasmic!, wishes and illuminations? thanks.


----------



## threeboysmom

FBandA said:


> Very stressful, last trip was in June 2013 no FP+, getting ready for Sept 2015 trip FastPass+ is to much. I have been reading up on this thread, almost to my 60 day mark. DH and I are doing an adult trip. I am not even sure if we are linked to make the request for the FP+ together. I have made all our reservations for Dinner. Was able to make those for both of us, so I am guessing I will be able to make the FP+ for both of us. Hope it works! Most of all hope that when we get back I can say FP+ is great.



Sign into MDE and select "Make FP Selections" and test it out to make sure both of your tickets are linked.  Just don't actually book them, but you can go through the first couple of steps to get an idea of how the process works.  I love signing in at various times and just seeing what fast passes are still available for that day.


----------



## Cluelyss

threeboysmom said:


> Sign into MDE and select "Make FP Selections" and test it out to make sure both of your tickets are linked.  Just don't actually book them, but you can go through the first couple of steps to get an idea of how the process works.  I love signing in at various times and just seeing what fast passes are still available for that day.


Note that this will not work if your purchased your tickets as part of a package.


----------



## Cluelyss

lmtravis said:


> What is the return window for parades, Fantasmic!, wishes and illuminations? thanks.


Mine have all been 20-30 minutes before the start of the event until 5-10 minutes before. Same goes for shows.


----------



## sersee05

I have never used fp in the past...what a maroon , I know.

We.made last minute decision to go first week in August. I'm glad I came here and read a little...Didn't get through all of it. But I'm a dummy and thought I could plan all my fps at the 30 day mark for my entire trip. I'm offsite. But I can only do it one day at a time. Didn't realize this. So thank you!!

But it works out ..it let's me plan my strategy each day.  I'm a little confused with what happens if the regular line is short (first thing in the morning) . You can choose not to use the fp and replace it?

I have AK first.. so we are doing fp for safari and everest. I can't wait to see lion king...is.that worth the fp? My kids don't like dinosaur so dont have to worry about that one.

Also dhs is a big deal for us this year. Has lots of things we want to do.  We will try and fp rocking roller coaster and tot. Never been to fantasmic....is.it worth getting that 4th pass later in the day,


----------



## Cluelyss

sersee05 said:


> I have never used fp in the past...what a maroon , I know.
> 
> We.made last minute decision to go first week in August. I'm glad I came here and read a little...Didn't get through all of it. But I'm a dummy and thought I could plan all my fps at the 30 day mark for my entire trip. I'm offsite. But I can only do it one day at a time. Didn't realize this. So thank you!!
> 
> But it works out ..it let's me plan my strategy each day.  I'm a little confused with what happens if the regular line is short (first thing in the morning) . You can choose not to use the fp and replace it?
> 
> I have AK first.. so we are doing fp for safari and everest. I can't wait to see lion king...is.that worth the fp? My kids don't like dinosaur so dont have to worry about that one.
> 
> Also dhs is a big deal for us this year. Has lots of things we want to do.  We will try and fp rocking roller coaster and tot. Never been to fantasmic....is.it worth getting that 4th pass later in the day,


If you choose to ride something SB that you have a FP for, you can change that selection to something else via the app. Your original 3 can be altered on the app at any time (subject to availability). Anything additional must be done at a kiosk. I love F! but would not waste my initial tier 1 selection on it. If it's available later in the day, definitely worth it, though if there are 2 showings you can likely attend the second without needing a FP or having to line up much in advance.


----------



## marshallandcartersmo

Was in MK 6/30, used a total of 8 fastpasses.  We were very pleased!  I originally scheduled BTMRR, Mine, & SM...last one we used about 1:15.  After SM we got Jungle Cruise FP that was immediately available, after JC then got a FP for Buzz...after Buzz we got ANOTHER fastpass for Buzz (did Peoplemover & Monsters while waiting the hour for the window to open) after Buzz a FP for Splash Mtn opened up (that wasn't available earlier) so we did that.  After Splash we got a FP for Haunted Mansion for after the parade.
It was a great day!  A lot of criss crossing the park, but we rode at least 20 rides, saw the parade & fireworks, & had lunch at BOG.  

I do wish there were more FP kiosk locations, more kiosks at the locations, & more staff there.  Every time we went the lines were long, people cut line because of the way some are set up you can't tell there's a line until you get right there (the one next to Buzz)

Don't be afraid of FP+!


----------



## CodeGoddess

marshallandcartersmo said:


> Was in MK 6/30, used a total of 8 fastpasses.  We were very pleased!  I originally scheduled BTMRR, Mine, & SM...last one we used about 1:15.  After SM we got Jungle Cruise FP that was immediately available, after JC then got a FP for Buzz...after Buzz we got ANOTHER fastpass for Buzz (did Peoplemover & Monsters while waiting the hour for the window to open) after Buzz a FP for Splash Mtn opened up (that wasn't available earlier) so we did that.  After Splash we got a FP for Haunted Mansion for after the parade.
> It was a great day!  A lot of criss crossing the park, but we rode at least 20 rides, saw the parade & fireworks, & had lunch at BOG.
> 
> I do wish there were more FP kiosk locations, more kiosks at the locations, & more staff there.  Every time we went the lines were long, people cut line because of the way some are set up you can't tell there's a line until you get right there (the one next to Buzz)
> 
> Don't be afraid of FP+!



Too bad you can do the additional FP on your phone. That would be so much more convenient.


----------



## CodeGoddess

Just noticed on the app that it's storming and some of the rides are shut down today. How do they handle fp when the ride is closed down during your time slot?

ETA: back in the day when they were paper you just walked up and talked to them and they would let you in.


----------



## hiroMYhero

CodeGoddess said:


> Just noticed on the app that it's storming and some of the rides are shut down today. How do they handle fp when the ride is closed down during your time slot?
> 
> ETA: back in the day when they were paper you just walked up and talked to them and they would let you in.


When a ride is rained out or downed, an anytime FP is added to your account. You can check your app or email account to see it listed there.


----------



## 123SA

A few miscellaneous questions:

1.  When I made my FP for mission space I didn't notice an option for green or orange.  Did I screw up?   How do I know which one I have?

2.  4th FP/expired FP   -- on an Epcot day I have FP for the entire party for Turtle Talk.  I don't think the big kids will go, but there isn't anything else in the timeframe that they want.  This FP is for 10:30am.  Then we have soarin at 11:30am and mission space at 12:30pm. 

 If they don't go to turtle talk, and I don't have their bands swiped,  will they be eligible for a 4th FP at a tier 1 ride if available?  That is, is an expired FP treated as a used FP?  Or should I bring their bands with me?

3.  Park hopping  -- I have 3 FP planned for AK.    Then we plan to hop to MK.  I think my only option is to go to a kiosk.  I can't do anything from my phone for MK yes?  Once I get to a kiosk, how many FP can I book?  Is it 3 for the whole party? Or is it considered a 4th FP?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## hiroMYhero

123SA said:


> A few miscellaneous questions:
> 
> 1.  When I made my FP for mission space I didn't notice an option for green or orange.  Did I screw up?   How do I know which one I have?
> 
> 2.  4th FP/expired FP   -- on an Epcot day I have FP for the entire party for Turtle Talk.  I don't think the big kids will go, but there isn't anything else in the timeframe that they want.  This FP is for 10:30am.  Then we have soarin at 11:30am and mission space at 12:30pm.
> 
> If they don't go to turtle talk, and I don't have their bands swiped,  will they be eligible for a 4th FP at a tier 1 ride if available?  That is, is an expired FP treated as a used FP?  Or should I bring their bands with me?
> 
> 3.  Park hopping  -- I have 3 FP planned for AK.    Then we plan to hop to MK.  I think my only option is to go to a kiosk.  I can't do anything from my phone for MK yes?  Once I get to a kiosk, how many FP can I book?  Is it 3 for the whole party? Or is it considered a 4th FP?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


1. The system doesn't allow you to choose green or yellow. The FP allows you to bypass the Standby line.

2. Expired is fine and then they'll choose their 4th with the complete family.

3. One FP (4th of the day) at the kiosk in MK unless there is a glitch and then you'll get 3 each.


----------



## 123SA

Thanks!


----------



## SleepingUgly

Really sorry if this question has been asked many times before but I've tried searching for an answer and can't find ... Can I book FP for members of my party for different parks on same day?  My two older daughters want to go to DHS one morning while I take the little one to MK.  Will it be possible for us to get FPs for each of us for different parks, same day?  Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

SleepingUgly said:


> Really sorry if this question has been asked many times before but I've tried searching for an answer and can't find ... Can I book FP for members of my party for different parks on same day?  My two older daughters want to go to DHS one morning while I take the little one to MK.  Will it be possible for us to get FPs for each of us for different parks, same day?  Thanks!


Absolutely. When you are booking your FPs, you will select your party first, then date, park and attractions. So you will need to schedule this day in 2 parts. First, select only your older daughters and make their selections in HS. Then go back and select yourself and the  younger child and make your selections for MK. If this is the only date you will be splitting up, I'd recommend scheduling all the other days first (selecting everyone) and do this day last.


----------



## SleepingUgly

Thank you so much!!!  Really appreciate the quick response, Cluelyss!


----------



## mcurrence

Good Morning!
I bought my park pass separately from my on site reservation (not a package)  I can only see  30 days out  ( I get that part since it's a ticket only) but I was wondering, will I automatically see my 60 day window open up? Is there something I need to do before?
Thanks! 
M.


----------



## Cluelyss

mcurrence said:


> Good Morning!
> I bought my park pass separately from my on site reservation (not a package)  I can only see  30 days out  ( I get that part since it's a ticket only) but I was wondering, will I automatically see my 60 day window open up? Is there something I need to do before?
> Thanks!
> M.


Nothing you need to do - the window will expand once you are 60 days out from check in.


----------



## mcurrence

Thank you!  Getting excited !  My 60 day is just around the corner!  Have had better luck figuring out how to maneuver on the app vs the website.  I can't figure out how to change times one by one on the website  I'm going to do it all on the app and hope for the best! Thanks for all the great info!!
M.


----------



## CodeGoddess

> For onsite guests without a package (room-only), the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark, assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. Before this point only a 30-day window will be active, again assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. It is possible to practice booking FP+s using this 30-day window.



I just want to make sure I understand this. From day 90 to day 61, there is a 30 day window where you can't book but you can practice. Once you hit 60 days the actual FP booking window will actually open up. Correct?


----------



## hiroMYhero

CodeGoddess said:


> I just want to make sure I understand this. From day 90 to day 61, there is a 30 day window where you can't book but you can practice. Once you hit 60 days the actual FP booking window will actually open up. Correct?


Your window is now open for 30 days. When you practice you are indeed booking FPs. That's why you need to cancel them. All that happens at 60 days out from your check-in day is the expansion of the booking window.


----------



## CodeGoddess

hiroMYhero said:


> Your window is now open for 30 days. When you practice you are indeed booking FPs. That's why you need to cancel them. All that happens at 60 days out from your check-in day is the expansion of the booking window.



I must be totally missing how this works. When you say your window in now open for 30 days as in from the day you book your resorts stay and link tickets? We are booking next weekend for Feb so I am trying to figure out how this will all work.


----------



## Cluelyss

hiroMYhero said:


> Your window is now open for 30 days. When you practice you are indeed booking FPs. That's why you need to cancel them. All that happens at 60 days out from your check-in day is the expansion of the booking window.


Just to further clarify for OP - you can only "practice" if your tickets are not booked as part of a package. If purchased as part of a package, nothing will be open until your 60-day window hits. If you purchased your tickets separately, they will have a 30-day booking window available from the minute you link them to your account (here is where people have been able to practice the FP process). 60 days prior to your check in date, that window will expand for the length of your reservation. You can also "practice" if you have a party ticket linked to your account as well.


----------



## CodeGoddess

Cluelyss said:


> Just to further clarify for OP - you can only "practice" if your tickets are not booked as part of a package. If purchased as part of a package, nothing will be open until your 60-day window hits. If you purchased your tickets separately, they will have a 30-day booking window available from the minute you link them to your account (here is where people have been able to practice the FP process). 60 days prior to your check in date, that window will expand for the length of your reservation. You can also "practice" if you have a party ticket linked to your account as well.



Thank you so much! We are doing non-package so this is great. Last question. If we book all our FPs during that first 30 day period, we are all set then right? We don't need to log back in and redo them at the 60 day mark?


----------



## Cluelyss

CodeGoddess said:


> Thank you so much! We are doing non-package so this is great. Last question. If we book all our FPs during that first 30 day period, we are all set then right? We don't need to log back in and redo them at the 60 day mark?


The booking window will only be open for 30 days from "today" - today being the current date - and will only advance to a 60 day window once you are 60 days away from check in. So you cannot make your selections any earlier than that. Hopes this clears things up for you?


----------



## hiroMYhero

CodeGoddess said:


> Thank you so much! We are doing non-package so this is great. Last question. If we book all our FPs during that first 30 day period, we are all set then right? We don't need to log back in and redo them at the 60 day mark?


As soon as you link valid tickets (not a package), the 30 day booking window opens. If you are not going to be in the parks within that 30 day window you will not be booking FPs.

60 days before you actually check in to your onsite resort is the day you can book for your park visits. 60 days is the key window for onsite stays.

Because everything you will book is for your park visit, disregard the 30 day open window and wait for your 60-day window.


----------



## halssister

CodeGoddess said:


> Thank you so much! We are doing non-package so this is great. Last question. If we book all our FPs during that first 30 day period, we are all set then right? We don't need to log back in and redo them at the 60 day mark?



That is incorrect.
When you link your tickets to your account, you will be able to schedule FPs for the next 30 days from that day.  If you purchased your tickets today and linked them, you would see a window from today until August 3 during which you could schedule FPs.  But since you aren't going to be at the parks those days, you obviously wouldn't schedule FPs for those days!  The system doesn't care at this point when your travel dates are......it will let you schedule for any day within the next 30 days of TODAY.  After you book onsite reservations and have everything linked up, it will still show a 30 day window, UNTIL midnight of 60 days out.  The. The window will magically open and you can book your FPs for the days of your visit.
Hope that helps


----------



## CodeGoddess

halssister said:


> That is incorrect.
> When you link your tickets to your account, you will be able to schedule FPs for the next 30 days from that day.  If you purchased your tickets today and linked them, you would see a window from today until August 3 during which you could schedule FPs.  But since you aren't going to be at the parks those days, you obviously wouldn't schedule FPs for those days!  The system doesn't care at this point when your travel dates are......it will let you schedule for any day within the next 30 days of TODAY.  After you book onsite reservations and have everything linked up, it will still show a 30 day window, UNTIL midnight of 60 days out.  The. The window will magically open and you can book your FPs for the days of your visit.
> Hope that helps



Thank you! This makes so much more sense now. I can see now how the wording in the original post is meant to be taken.


----------



## scrapquitler

Ok.  Here's my situation, I just want to make sure I've got it right with planning for my FP+.    I'm trying to schedule for two trips at the same time and I'm confusing myself.

We have APs.   We have an offsite trip scheduled for Sept. 11-14.   We have an onsite trip booked for Oct. 31- Nov. 10.  I can begin selecting FP+ for the September trip on August 11th.  I can begin choosing FP+ for the Oct/Nov. Trip on  September 1st.    Good so far, right?

But, I can only hold 7 days worth of Fp+ at a time, right? 

I'm thinking that I on Aug 11 I will book 4 days worth of FP for the September trip, then on  September 1st, I book 3 days worth of FP (our most important choices) for the Oct/Nov trip.  Then after we use each day in Septmeber, I can book for further days for the second trip, but only up to 7 days total.    Yes?

I'm not too worried about missing out on anything, but I do want to make sure I get my son to the things he didn't get to do when we went last time (Jungle Cruise and Pirates, Test Track, Everything at AK) plus 7Dwarves.   We aren't looking for FP for Ana & Elsa, Fireworks or the Parade, and we will be doing all the parks on multiple days.   Is there some particular way I should structure which days we grab the FP for at the start and which days I wait to schedule?    When we are on the Oct/Nov trip we will be doing both MNSSHP and MVMCP, if that matters. 

Thanks.


----------



## hiroMYhero

scrapquitler said:


> Ok.  Here's my situation, I just want to make sure I've got it right with planning for my FP+.    I'm trying to schedule for two trips at the same time and I'm confusing myself.
> 
> We have APs.   We have an offsite trip scheduled for Sept. 11-14.   We have an onsite trip booked for Oct. 31- Nov. 10.  I can begin selecting FP+ for the September trip on August 11th.  I can begin choosing FP+ for the Oct/Nov. Trip on  September 1st.    Good so far, right?
> 
> But, I can only hold 7 days worth of Fp+ at a time, right?
> 
> I'm thinking that I on Aug 11 I will book 4 days worth of FP for the September trip, then on  September 1st, I book 3 days worth of FP (our most important choices) for the Oct/Nov trip.  Then after we use each day in Septmeber, I can book for further days for the second trip, but only up to 7 days total.    Yes?
> 
> I'm not too worried about missing out on anything, but I do want to make sure I get my son to the things he didn't get to do when we went last time (Jungle Cruise and Pirates, Test Track, Everything at AK) plus 7Dwarves.   We aren't looking for FP for Ana & Elsa, Fireworks or the Parade, and we will be doing all the parks on multiple days.   Is there some particular way I should structure which days we grab the FP for at the start and which days I wait to schedule?    When we are on the Oct/Nov trip we will be doing both MNSSHP and MVMCP, if that matters.
> 
> Thanks.


As an offsite AP holder, you are limited to 7 total days within a 30 day period.

When onsite, you can book FPs for your length of onsite stay. When you complete your September stay, you should be able to complete your booking for the remainder of your October stay. You won't have to max out at 7 days.


----------



## scrapquitler

hiroMYhero said:


> As an offsite AP holder, you are limited to 7 total days within a 30 day period.
> 
> When onsite, you can book FPs for your length of onsite stay. When you complete your September stay, you should be able to complete your booking for the remainder of your October stay. You won't have to max out at 7 days.



Ok, so I can make FP+ for the whole 10 days of the onsite trip at once, but I can't book all 10 until after the September trip is over.


----------



## jtkboston

scrapquitler said:


> I'm not too worried about missing out on anything, but I do want to make sure I get my son to the things he didn't get to do when we went last time (Jungle Cruise and Pirates, Test Track, Everything at AK) plus 7Dwarves.


Note that Pirates is closed for refurb until/through Sep 25


----------



## hiroMYhero

scrapquitler said:


> Ok, so I can make FP+ for the whole 10 days of the onsite trip at once, but I can't book all 10 until after the September trip is over.


That's my understanding of AP and FPs within the small 30 day timeframe. The system is set up so that you can't book more than 7 within a 30 day period unless you are on onsite. It's difficult to determine exactly what happens when the 30 day timeframe is overlapped by the 60-day booking for onsite. @mesaboy2 will have more info.


----------



## scrapquitler

jtkboston said:


> Note that Pirates is closed for refurb until/through Sep 25


Yes, I'm planning to save that for the later trip.


----------



## scrapquitler

hiroMYhero said:


> That's my understanding of AP and FPs within the small 30 day timeframe. The system is set up so that you can't book more than 7 within a 30 day period unless you are on onsite. It's difficult to determine exactly what happens when the 30 day timeframe is overlapped by the 60-day booking for onsite. @mesaboy2 will have more info.


I guess I'll just have to play with the bookings when the 60 day window opens, and again when the 30 day window opens, and see what it does or does not let me do.  I knew this was probably a fairly unusual situation and that it probably didn't have a straightforward answer, but when I find out, I'll let you all know.


----------



## hiroMYhero

scrapquitler said:


> I guess I'll just have to play with the bookings when the 60 day window opens, and again when the 30 day window opens, and see what it does or does not let me do.  I knew this was probably a fairly unusual situation and that it probably didn't have a straightforward answer, but when I find out, I'll let you all know.


Just remember length of stay for onsite so keep booking as many days as possible to see what the system allows.


----------



## Hunterr

Are you able to look at what fast passes are available without putting in a ticket # in the app/site?
I won't have the actual tickets until Wednesday (cast member tickets from family that I'd need to turn into an actual ticket).

Wanted to see if passes were still available at this point for Test Track for sometime between July 9 thru 13.


----------



## hiroMYhero

You do need tickets linked. If the CM has printed out their Comp tickets, you can link the Confirmation number and book your FPs.

I have Comps in my MDE and I just checked and Test Track is available for 3 people at 2:30 for July 13th. If you need info for another date, let me know.



Hunterr said:


> Are you able to look at what fast passes are available without putting in a ticket # in the app/site?
> I won't have the actual tickets until Wednesday (cast member tickets from family that I'd need to turn into an actual ticket).
> 
> Wanted to see if passes were still available at this point for Test Track for sometime between July 9 thru 13.


----------



## LetsTalkWDW

Hunterr said:


> Are you able to look at what fast passes are available without putting in a ticket # in the app/site?
> I won't have the actual tickets until Wednesday (cast member tickets from family that I'd need to turn into an actual ticket).
> 
> Wanted to see if passes were still available at this point for Test Track for sometime between July 9 thru 13.



You can also look here (I think it's updated every 30 minutes (approximately):
http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/fastpass_plus_availability.php

Click on the Park, Select the date that will show all attractions for that park on that date. If you click on an attraction it will pop-up a calendar with a 75 day view.

Note: It doesn't show specific FP+ times, it will only let you know that at least one FP+ is available for a group of 4 people.

Test Track usually has some availability up to day of, but then they go fast.


----------



## SleepingUgly

Can someone please explain to me what it means to "change" the return times for FP+?  I've been reading that it may be easier to just accept the return times that Disney automatically assigns to you when you prioritize your three FP+ choices each day, and then you can change them to a more desirable time slot.  How does that work?  Does this mean that, if I'm assigned A&E meet-and-greet @ 8 pm, I just accept it and can change it to a morning time instead?

Also, I can just choose FP+ for one person in the party each day, make selections, and then copy / paste to others in the party with no problem?  It's not like ADRs where the number in each party will dictate whether or not a return time is valid?

Thanks ... my 60 days start Thursday @ midnight ...


----------



## ashkash

Can someone clarify when I'll be able to book FP+ for my family? We're doing a room-only reservation for our first 3 nights (onsite) & then a package with free dining for the next 5 nights. Our tickets are linked to the second reservation, since it's a package, but we plan to pick them up 3 days early to start using them at the beginning of our trip (8-day tickets). Can I book FP+ for the entire stay at the 60-day mark? Thanks so much for all of your help!


----------



## Cluelyss

SleepingUgly said:


> Can someone please explain to me what it means to "change" the return times for FP+?  I've been reading that it may be easier to just accept the return times that Disney automatically assigns to you when you prioritize your three FP+ choices each day, and then you can change them to a more desirable time slot.  How does that work?  Does this mean that, if I'm assigned A&E meet-and-greet @ 8 pm, I just accept it and can change it to a morning time instead?
> 
> Also, I can just choose FP+ for one person in the party each day, make selections, and then copy / paste to others in the party with no problem?  It's not like ADRs where the number in each party will dictate whether or not a return time is valid?
> 
> Thanks ... my 60 days start Thursday @ midnight ...


Yes to your first question. Once a FP is scheduled you will have the option to "modify" your selections, at which time you can alter your return window if additional times are available. 

No to your second question. There are a limited amount of FPs for each return window, so there is no guarantee that the copy function will work. And in some cases, people have lost their original FP when trying to copy and there was not enough availability for their entire party at a particular attraction. Best to schedule your entire party at once to guarantee the same rerun window for all, especially for those attractions that are harder to get (like A&E).


----------



## SleepingUgly

Thanks again, Cluelyss!  Super helpful!!


----------



## Cluelyss

SleepingUgly said:


> Thanks again, Cluelyss!  Super helpful!!


Happy to help 

Let us know if you have any more questions!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Has anyone found a difference in FP+ availability based on what device they are using?

We will be on vacation next week when it's time for me to book our FP+ reservations.  If I use an iPad, will I be given the same options as with a laptop or desktop computer?  I know this sounds silly but I seem to remember in the past that either FP+ or dining reservations differed when using a full computer as opposed to a tablet.

Thoughts?  Experiences?

TIA!!


----------



## LetsTalkWDW

If you use the MDE *App*, an iPad uses IOS so it would be more like an iPhone. There maybe some small differences since the MDE app maybe written specifically for an iPad.

That said, you could also bring up Safari (web browser) on the iPad and then go to the Disney Website and that would be more like a laptop.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Thanks @LetsTalkWDW!  Wasn't thinking about bringing up the Disney Website and that would work perfectly!  So much better than taking my laptop away for a week when basically I need it for an hour or so!


----------



## LetsTalkWDW

scrappinginontario said:


> Thanks @LetsTalkWDW!  Wasn't thinking about bringing up the Disney Website and that would work perfectly!  So much better than taking my laptop away for a week when basically I need it for an hour or so!


It is a little different than bringing up the website on a laptop, because it's Disney's mobile site, but it looks like they just simplified it and the interface is essentially the same.


----------



## CodeGoddess

LetsTalkWDW said:


> It is a little different than bringing up the website on a laptop, because it's Disney's mobile site, but it looks like they just simplified it and the interface is essentially the same.



You might want to look through the links on the first on the OP that show you the different steps depending on website vs app. From what I read the app is hard to use/search for stuff so if you can use a browser.


----------



## sunflare

Forgive me if this is a duplicate question... is there a particular time "block" you are given for a scheduled show FP+? Such as a 1:45 PM show always having a 1:45 PM return time, or can you make it for earlier return time (like 1 PM) so that you can schedule other FP+s for immediately after a show?


----------



## scrappinginontario

sunflare said:


> Forgive me if this is a duplicate question... is there a particular time "block" you are given for a scheduled show FP+? Such as a 1:45 PM show always having a 1:45 PM return time, or can you make it for earlier return time (like 1 PM) so that you can schedule other FP+s for immediately after a show?



The block of time for a show is 15 minutes in length.  What I'm not positive about is when the block ends.  If your show is scheduled for 1:45 your window would either be 1:25 - 1:40 or 1:30 - 1:45.  You would then be eligible to book FP+s immediately after a show.


----------



## hiroMYhero

sunflare said:


> Forgive me if this is a duplicate question... is there a particular time "block" you are given for a scheduled show FP+? Such as a 1:45 PM show always having a 1:45 PM return time, or can you make it for earlier return time (like 1 PM) so that you can schedule other FP+s for immediately after a show?


There is a pre-set 15 minute return window so that you are in the theater and seated about 10 minutes before the show begins.


----------



## CodeGoddess

hiroMYhero said:


> There is a pre-set 15 minute return window so that you are in the theater and seated about 10 minutes before the show begins.



Is that true of just stage shows or does that include things like Fantastmic? I am sure it's a much longer wait time but just want to ask.


----------



## hiroMYhero

CodeGoddess said:


> Is that true of just stage shows or does that include things like Fantastmic? I am sure it's a much longer wait time but just want to ask.


It's 9:55 - 10:15 for the return window for the 10:30 Fantasmic. As soon as the window closes, waiting Standby/walk-in guests fill empty spaces if the Standby area was filled. This is more likely to happen for the first show of the night.


----------



## siskaren

ashkash said:


> Can someone clarify when I'll be able to book FP+ for my family? We're doing a room-only reservation for our first 3 nights (onsite) & then a package with free dining for the next 5 nights. Our tickets are linked to the second reservation, since it's a package, but we plan to pick them up 3 days early to start using them at the beginning of our trip (8-day tickets). Can I book FP+ for the entire stay at the 60-day mark? Thanks so much for all of your help!



You won't be able to book FP+ until you're 60 days out from the date the package starts, since the tickets are part of the package.


----------



## Gena001

Hello DIS friends!!   *I need some MAJOR help!*  Here is my plight:


I booked a trip package for Sept.  I hit 60 days today & my FP+ are booked.  Well, my DH isn't loving the idea of spending a week at WDW so we're going to make some changes....
I'm changing to a RO reservation for just 1/2 of the week & using some old non-expiring tickets for our park entries.  (much cheaper, but I still have not cancelled my package yet)
I was on the phone w/ WDW today trying to connect some of my in-hand tickets to MDE....The first couple tix they said I had to come to Guest Services in person and change out for the new tickets to hook them to MDE.  The last 3 tickets, it _sounded_ like they found these tickets in the system, but because I couldn't tell them the dates or which park these tickets were last used, now I have to take those to Guest Relations as well.  
So, now the FP+ I just made will be lost & I'll have to wait until 30 days out to book....
Is that right?    Any way around it?   I do plan to call WDW back and try again giving a list of all our trips...that these tickets could have been last used.  I'm not ready to give up yet.  What bums me the most is that I'd lose our A&E booking for my little DD!!    I almost don't even care about the others.  (Fingers crossed it's not too crowded the week of Labor Day.)

Another thought:  I still need to purchase a park ticket for her trip...but I guess if I did that & hooked her ticket to the MDE it probably wouldn't hold even her FP+, since she's a minor.  Right?  

Thanks for your time!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Gena001 said:


> Hello DIS friends!!   *I need some MAJOR help!*  Here is my plight:
> 
> 
> I booked a trip package for Sept.  I hit 60 days today & my FP+ are booked.  Well, my DH isn't loving the idea of spending a week at WDW so we're going to make some changes....
> I'm changing to a RO reservation for just 1/2 of the week & using some old non-expiring tickets for our park entries.  (much cheaper, but I still have not cancelled my package yet)
> I was on the phone w/ WDW today trying to connect some of my in-hand tickets to MDE....The first couple tix they said I had to come to Guest Services in person and change out for the new tickets to hook them to MDE.  The last 3 tickets, it _sounded_ like they found these tickets in the system, but because I couldn't tell them the dates or which park these tickets were last used, now I have to take those to Guest Relations as well.
> So, now the FP+ I just made will be lost & I'll have to wait until 30 days out to book....
> Is that right?    Any way around it?   I do plan to call WDW back and try again giving a list of all our trips...that these tickets could have been last used.  I'm not ready to give up yet.  What bums me the most is that I'd lose our A&E booking for my little DD!!    I almost don't even care about the others.  (Fingers crossed it's not too crowded the week of Labor Day.)
> 
> Another thought:  I still need to purchase a park ticket for her trip...but I guess if I did that & hooked her ticket to the MDE it probably wouldn't hold even her FP+, since she's a minor.  Right?
> 
> Thanks for your time!


Keep your package reservation until you know your ticket situation.

Keep working with ticketing to see if you can link your old tickets. Once they are linked, you won't lose all of your FPs.

You need to Cancel some FP days once you have old tickets linked. That way the park entitlements will match up with the correct number of days that you have pre-booked FPs. If you aren't able to link up the old tickets, you, unfortunately, will lose your FPs.


----------



## feet1

We have two reservation numbers because we have two rooms. Me and my husband and two of our kids in one room and my parents and our other two kids in that room. My mom is the holder of that reservation number and my room is in my name. The reservations our linked in MDE. When I make our FP+ 's in a few days can I make hem for all 8 of us?  Or does my mom have to make them for her room and me make them for my room?


----------



## hiroMYhero

feet1 said:


> We have two reservation numbers because we have two rooms. Me and my husband and two of our kids in one room and my parents and our other two kids in that room. My mom is the holder of that reservation number and my room is in my name. The reservations our linked in MDE. When I make our FP+ 's in a few days can I make hem for all 8 of us?  Or does my mom have to make them for her room and me make them for my room?


If you are all linked correctly in MDE and can see all 8 people when you open up your MDE, you can select all 8 when booking FPs.


----------



## feet1

Excellent!  Thank you--I was hoping that was the case. I see all 8 people when I look at MDE. I also made all the ARD's so I figured it was similar--but didn't want to not be prepared if my mom had to make the fp's for their room.


----------



## Gena001

hiroMYhero said:


> Keep your package reservation until you know your ticket situation.
> 
> Keep working with ticketing to see if you can link your old tickets. Once they are linked, you won't lose all of your FPs.
> 
> You need to Cancel some FP days once you have old tickets linked. That way the park entitlements will match up with the correct number of days that you have pre-booked FPs. If you aren't able to link up the old tickets, you, unfortunately, will lose your FPs.


 

...a bit of good news:  My tickets from 2002 (YES, 2002!) are now hooked into MDE    (over an hour on the phone w/ a wonderful CM).  The bad news, it's just for my hubby & I...   I still have other tickets with 5 days of hopping sitting around waiting for me to figure out a way to claim them (one ticket for DH, older DD and myself).  One ticket has a 2 day ticket & the other has a 1 day ticket.  Guess if it comes down to it, I'll cancel all the FP+ except for our A&E greeting day.

Then I spent another hour sifting through 6+ years of e-mails    and found another trip confirmation # and dates we were at parts for 2009 & 2010 & 2008.  I'm going to call back tomorrow w/ this new info in hopes that we can figure out a way for them to verify my tickets & link some more to my MDE account.

Here is what I found out today, for anyone who wishes to link old tickets:  

A database for tickets from 1971 - 2007 exists with access for CM from "Group A"
A database for tickets 2008 onward exists with access for CM from "Group B"
They don't cross access.
To link an old pre-2008 ticket you have to be able to provide specific info:
What day the card was last used
What park the card was last used
A specific date at a specific park the card was used
I'm not sure if you need all these, but maybe one or two.  I've no ideas what dates which card was used, but I could cite that we were at specific parks on specific dates (4/1; 3/17; my birthday; DD birthday)... so maybe that is how they found two of my tickets.

Wish me more luck tomorrow w/ my new info!!!

Magic & happiness to you all!


----------



## ashkash

siskaren said:


> You won't be able to book FP+ until you're 60 days out from the date the package starts, since the tickets are part of the package.



Once I reach the 60-day mark for the package, will I also be able to book FP+ for those first 3 days, before the package starts? Thank you!


----------



## ckelly14

ashkash said:


> Once I reach the 60-day mark for the package, will I also be able to book FP+ for those first 3 days, before the package starts? Thank you!



I re-read the first post and I believe your 8 day tickets will be available to make 8 days of FP+ reservations at the 60 day mark.


----------



## alopez926

Hi all, I have a split stay (2 days onsite followed by 5 days offsite) and I'm wondering when my FP+ window will open for my offiste days. Is it 30 days prior or 60 days prior.

I have poured through this post and there seems to be conflicting information from various posters. Some say my window for the offsite portion of my ticket will open at 30 days prior (and I'll have to go in each daily to book them). Others say my window for days 1,2, and 3 will open at the 60 day mark all at once and my window for days 4-7 will also open 60 days out (one day at a time).

Can someone confirm which is correct?  Many thanks in advance.


----------



## anorman

So, I have 3 day parks tickets purchased for our upcoming trip the end of August but I am thinking of upgrading our tickets to 4 day once we get there.  We have three must do parks (MK, AK, HS) but EP is optional thus the "thinking of" updgrading.  My question is, taking into account the FP availability, should we make FP+ reservations for EP (even though we may not be going there) and leave AK for when we get the tickets upgraded which would be 2 days before the visit.  I've noticed that some EP FP+ selections max out while AK seems to have plenty of last minute availability.  Thoughts??


----------



## hiroMYhero

alopez926 said:


> Hi all, I have a split stay (2 days onsite followed by 5 days offsite) and I'm wondering when my FP+ window will open for my offiste days. Is it 30 days prior or 60 days prior.
> 
> I have poured through this post and there seems to be conflicting information from various posters. Some say my window for the offsite portion of my ticket will open at 30 days prior (and I'll have to go in each daily to book them). Others say my window for days 1,2, and 3 will open at the 60 day mark all at once and my window for days 4-7 will also open 60 days out (one day at a time).
> 
> Can someone confirm which is correct?  Many thanks in advance.


Disregard the 30 day info. It's 60 days out from each park day AFTER your onsite check-out day. 

The valid tickets in your MDE allow the 60 day window to continue to expand one day at a time.


----------



## siskaren

ashkash said:


> Once I reach the 60-day mark for the package, will I also be able to book FP+ for those first 3 days, before the package starts? Thank you!


 
No. The tickets are attached to the package, so you can't book for any dates prior to the start of the package.


----------



## Gena001

YIPPEE!  My fairy godmother waved her wand,  helped me find some old information and I was able to hook up ALL of my old tickets to MDE!

I'm so excited.   Now I just need to purchase a ticket for our youngest DD.    Trying to figure out if I should get from an on line provider or direct from Disney (using by discounted Disney gift cards,  of course! )


----------



## alopez926

hiroMYhero said:


> Disregard the 30 day info. It's 60 days out from each park day AFTER your onsite check-out day.
> 
> The valid tickets in your MDE allow the 60 day window to continue to expand one day at a time.


 
Thanks for responding with the correct info! Much appreciated.


----------



## once

Not sure if this has been asked. If I have a FP+ from 4pm-5pm, does it guarantee that I can be done with the line and ride by 5pm so I can move on to my next FP+? Has anyone ever experience a long wait for FP+? If it's a popular attraction like Anna & Elsa and Mine Train, what kind of wait time should I expect for FP+ in the afternoon (around 4-6pm)?


----------



## siskaren

once said:


> Not sure if this has been asked. If I have a FP+ from 4pm-5pm, does it guarantee that I can be done with the line and ride by 5pm so I can move on to my next FP+? Has anyone ever experience a long wait for FP+? If it's a popular attraction like Anna & Elsa and Mine Train, what kind of wait time should I expect for FP+ in the afternoon (around 4-6pm)?



This is answered in the first paragraph of the second post in this thread.


----------



## once

siskaren said:


> This is answered in the first paragraph of the second post in this thread.


 
Thank you


----------



## Hunterr

Today was my first time using fp+ with the app.
I used to be a local and could go whenever I want, so I never bothered much with the new set up.

It's fair within reason and slightly more convenient. But I just wish you could have the option to reserve X in one park and Y in another. Even if you can only do one tiered per time...
Or like 1 top tier attraction at magic kingdom in early morning and a top tier one in Epcot in evening.


----------



## FBandA

I know I read something about a 4th FP+ what is this? Only ask because DH must ride is RockinRoll Rollercoaster and mine is toy sorry mania. What are the chances of getting one for TSM if on our arrival day we have 3 FP+ 12-1 RR, 1-2 TT, and 2-3 ST? thanks


----------



## Cluelyss

FBandA said:


> I know I read something about a 4th FP+ what is this? Only ask because DH must ride is RockinRoll Rollercoaster and mine is toy sorry mania. What are the chances of getting one for TSM if on our arrival day we have 3 FP+ 12-1 RR, 1-2 TT, and 2-3 ST? thanks


You can only schedule a 4th FP once your first 3 are used. I'd say your best option for riding both would be to get a FP for one and do the other at RD. Of the 2, TSMM will fill first, so that should be one of your original 3 FPs. You may have a shot at RNRC as your 4th option, or could always do the single rider line. But there is very little likelihood that TSMM would be available day-of, especially late in the day.

Edited to add: You and DH do not have to have the same FPs, either, so he can ride RNRC while you ride TSMM, and you can schedule your other 2 together.


----------



## poppinspal

So I read a lot of the first pages but I have some very specific questions.

We have reservations for multiple rooms at Caribbean Beach right now while we wait to see if we get the DVC days we need to just stay there for our trip instead. Our booking window for FP+ is Monday. If I make our party of 9 (yikes!) reservations on Monday under our stay at Caribbean beach but then we get our DVC do we lose all our FP reservations? Is there a way to keep them? Does this make sense?

Also my parents are in one room together. My mom has an account for my disney experience, does my dad need one as well?


----------



## the4moores

If we use 2 fp+ and let our other expire would we be able to make an additional fp+ selection when we hop to another park? After reading this post I believe the answer is yes. Just looking for confirmation.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cluelyss

the4moores said:


> If we use 2 fp+ and let our other expire would we be able to make an additional fp+ selection when we hop to another park? After reading this post I believe the answer is yes. Just looking for confirmation.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Yep, sure can, just make sure your 3rd window is fully expired.


----------



## CodeGoddess

Cluelyss said:


> Yep, sure can, just make sure your 3rd window is fully expired.



You can also cancel the third one too correct?


----------



## Cluelyss

CodeGoddess said:


> You can also cancel the third one too correct?


I've read varying reports on the success of scheduling a 4th when you haven't had 3 originals used/expired. If anyone has done this recently and confirm for OP, please let us know. Otherwise, I wouldn't risk it, personally, and would just schedule a throwaway.


----------



## AgletWDW

Question, I understand I can make FP+ for people in my party even if they are staying off site as long as as our MDE accounts are links. Now my question is, I'm buying my Mom's park tickets and she does not have a MDE account. I can just add her tickets to my account even though she is staying off site with my sister and make her FP+, correct? Or would it be better for me to set her up with her own account and link them?


----------



## doconeill

AgletWDW said:


> Question, I understand I can make FP+ for people in my party even if they are staying off site as long as as our MDE accounts are links. Now my question is, I'm buying my Mom's park tickets and she does not have a MDE account. I can just add her tickets to my account even though she is staying off site with my sister and make her FP+, correct? Or would it be better for me to set her up with her own account and link them?



You can simply add her as a "managed" account under yours, and assign the ticket to her. No need for a separate account unless she wants to be able to manage her own FPs.


----------



## hiroMYhero

AgletWDW said:


> I can just add her tickets to my account even though she is staying off site with my sister and make her FP+, correct? Or would it be better for me to set her up with her own account and link them?


It's easiest to just add her and her ticket to your MDE. The system doesn't care who is offsite when MDEs are linked.


----------



## AgletWDW

Thank you. My Mom while I love her can barely turn on a computer (she doesn't even own one) let alone manage a MDE account. Lol. I was hoping that was the easiest way to do it.


----------



## maggiew

I was only able to get a Mine Train FP+ for 2:45 - 3:45.  (I stayed up until 11:50 and thought I would just rest my eyes for a few minutes until 12.  :-(  )   Will this mess up my touring with 4th and more FP+?  We only have MK planned for one day and I was worried about that already.  Now I am not sure.  Can't decide if I should just give up Mine Train FP and try to get an earlier one for another ride?  I have an ADR for BOG for pre-opening.  I was going to try to get to see Anna and Elsa but my girls are older (20 and 23!!) but they are my Anna and Elsa so we wanted to get pictures with them.  But maybe I should just forget that and try for Mine Train???

Maggie


----------



## Cluelyss

maggiew said:


> I was only able to get a Mine Train FP+ for 2:45 - 3:45.  (I stayed up until 11:50 and thought I would just rest my eyes for a few minutes until 12.  :-(  )   Will this mess up my touring with 4th and more FP+?  We only have MK planned for one day and I was worried about that already.  Now I am not sure.  Can't decide if I should just give up Mine Train FP and try to get an earlier one for another ride?  I have an ADR for BOG for pre-opening.  I was going to try to get to see Anna and Elsa but my girls are older (20 and 23!!) but they are my Anna and Elsa so we wanted to get pictures with them.  But maybe I should just forget that and try for Mine Train???
> 
> Maggie


Don't stress yet! Keep checking for an earlier time, people are changing their plans constantly. You may also have luck searching for overlapping singles earlier in the day. 

Personally, I prefer having my FPs scheduled during the busier times of day, anyway, as I find you can get a lot done in the morning without needing a FP. You'll still have all night to get extra FPs if you want.


----------



## once

Does anyone know what's going on with FP+ for Anna & Elsa? I just checked the DIBB, A&E are unavailable all through 09/18. How is this possible? The 60-day booking window for 09/13 hasn't even opened yet. Will Disney open up more FP+ spots once that window open or something?

http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/fastpass_plus_availability.php


----------



## doconeill

once said:


> Does anyone know what's going on with FP+ for Anna & Elsa? I just checked the DIBB, A&E are unavailable all through 09/18. How is this possible? The 60-day booking window for 09/13 hasn't even opened yet. Will Disney open up more FP+ spots once that window open or something?
> 
> http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/fastpass_plus_availability.php



Two potential reasons:

1) People checking in now who have longer reservations can book through the end of their reservations. So, if I was checking in 9/12, the 60-day booking window is open for me. If I have a 7-night reservation, I can book through 9/18.

2) Slots may not have been released yet for a variety of reasons.


----------



## M2J3

Hi Maggie (that's my daughter's name too!)

I think your 7DMT time is fine. You are going in Sept.? With a pre-open BOG, you'll be able to hit A&E without much trouble at opening; use the rest of the morning to hit other high priority rides (PP, the Mountains, etc.) which will have very manageable waits until @11a.m.; have lunch; then start using your FP as the crowds build in the afternoon, while doing low priority (or "anytime") attractions in between FPs. If that 7DMT time is your latest FP time, you'll still have many hours left to grab 4th-and-beyond FPs, though in Sept. & with efficient morning touring you are likely to find you don't need them.

I highly recommend easywdw.com for guidance on which attractions you should hit in the first few hours of the day, and which you can leave for later and do "anytime." Hope that helps!


----------



## Cluelyss

once said:


> Does anyone know what's going on with FP+ for Anna & Elsa? I just checked the DIBB, A&E are unavailable all through 09/18. How is this possible? The 60-day booking window for 09/13 hasn't even opened yet. Will Disney open up more FP+ spots once that window open or something?
> 
> http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/fastpass_plus_availability.php


Take this with a grain of salt, but I had a terrible time getting an A&E FP last October, and this is what someone told me...

During the busy summer months, there are 2 sets of sisters meeting during the day. Once the slower fall season hits, this is scaled back to 1. Couple that with shorter operating hours (as well as several nights of early closure due to MNSSHP), and there are far less FPs to be had in September than, say, July, making it a much more difficult FP to obtain during a slower time of the year.

To up your odds, try to get A&E as late in your trip as possible, and try for overlapping singles if you have a larger party. The dibb only shows availability in blocks of 4, so there could be many 1 or 2 person openings still out there.

Also, as PP mentioned, people staying on property for 5+ days are already scheduling those days. By scheduling as late in your trip as possible, you can tap into days that the least amount of people have had access to already.

Finally, if at first you don't succeed, keep searching as people change their plans all the time. A&E hoarding is as common as ADR hoarding these days, so you'll likely be able to find availability the closer to your trip you get.

Additional slots are unlikely to be added unless park hours are extended later on. 

Good luck!


----------



## khurley23

What does " overlapping singles" mean?


----------



## once

Thanks to all who replied. My 60-day window will open tonight. Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Cluelyss

khurley23 said:


> What does " overlapping singles" mean?


One person in your party has a return window from 8:00-9:00. The next has 8:10-9:10. Someone else has 8:30-9:30. All 3 of you can then enter together between 8:30 and 9:00.


----------



## feet1

This is our first time having to book FP+   I get to make our FP's thursday into Friday midnight...we are staying sept 15-25.  We've gone this time in the past so I know it's not a huge busy time, we've always walked right on most rides except soaring, test track, peter pan and toy story midway mania.  I plan on making FP selections for those rides but do I need to be making fp selections for much else?  I am going to try for Anna and Else, although both of my girls aren't going to be upset if we don't get them...they are give or take on Frozen.  I guess my question is, how busy have standby lines gotten during less crowded times of the year now that FP+ is in full swing?  Should I be making FP reservations for things I normally would have been able to walk on?  Or will stand by be the normal 10-15 min wait in September?


----------



## once

If you have ADR reservation, does the FP+ system automatically block you from making FP+ selection for the same time?


----------



## AgletWDW

once said:


> Does anyone know what's going on with FP+ for Anna & Elsa? I just checked the DIBB, A&E are unavailable all through 09/18. How is this possible? The 60-day booking window for 09/13 hasn't even opened yet. Will Disney open up more FP+ spots once that window open or something?
> 
> http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/fastpass_plus_availability.php



I have been watching that site and as of yesterday it was only booked through the 15th, this morning the 16th-18th booked. I was shocked!


----------



## Cluelyss

once said:


> If you have ADR reservation, does the FP+ system automatically block you from making FP+ selection for the same time?


No. But you will see a "time overlap" alert if they are too close after you've booked.


----------



## 77catwoman

Our 60 day window opens this WE. MK closes at midnight with EMH until 200 am on Saturday night...... when will my window open at midnight, or 2 or? TIA!!!!!!


----------



## LetsTalkWDW

77catwoman said:


> Our 60 day window opens this WE. MK closes at midnight with EMH until 200 am on Saturday night...... when will my window open at midnight, or 2 or? TIA!!!!!!



Midnight

Read big red message here:
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-expected-1-00a-booking-openings-none-known.3355242/


----------



## 77catwoman

Thanks, I didn't realize there had been a change.


----------



## LetsTalkWDW

77catwoman said:


> Thanks, I didn't realize there had been a change.


I just re-read my message, sorry if it came off snippy - I was really just trying to point you to the correct info.


----------



## ella74

To the posters who think there is something :fishy" re: A&E Fastpass... this morning at 12 midnight was my 60 day window. Perhaps 12 seconds after midnight when I went to my 6th day of vacay there was NOTHING for A&E.... nothing for the entire week. Not gonna let it spoil my grandkids WDW trip but think "something smells rotten". And this during a fairly unbusy time the week after Labor Day. I will continue looking but think it smacks of unfairness.


----------



## once

I think I can guess what happened with A&E. The 60-day window is based on the hotel's check in date. So if someone has a longer stay, let say from 09/10-09/20, their 60-day window has been opened and they can already book all through the end of their trip which is 09/20. When my 60-day window finally opened last night (for 09/13), A&E was already booked full for the entire duration of my trip. I'm gonna have to try rope drop.


----------



## 22Tink

I'm really worried about getting A&E now for my trip in November! DD6 has it at the top of her list!  I guess I'd better score a couple BOG breakfasts (if they'd ever extend the darn things!) and try to get there right after breakfast!!


----------



## Cluelyss

ella74 said:


> To the posters who think there is something :fishy" re: A&E Fastpass... this morning at 12 midnight was my 60 day window. Perhaps 12 seconds after midnight when I went to my 6th day of vacay there was NOTHING for A&E.... nothing for the entire week. Not gonna let it spoil my grandkids WDW trip but think "something smells rotten". And this during a fairly unbusy time the week after Labor Day. I will continue looking but think it smacks of unfairness.


I posted this above, but wanted to mention again, regarding A&E availability during the "slow season":
_Take this with a grain of salt, but I had a terrible time getting an A&E FP last October, and this is what someone told me...

During the busy summer months, there are 2 sets of sisters meeting during the day. Once the slower fall season hits, this is scaled back to 1. Couple that with shorter operating hours (as well as several nights of early closure due to MNSSHP), and there are far less FPs to be had in September than, say, July, making it a much more difficult FP to obtain during a slower time of the year._

Keep checking and try booking overlapping singles for your party. Also, given that September is a slower time, you can always plan to do them right at RD or at the end if the day with a minimal wait. Keep in mind that they also meet during EMH. Good luck!


----------



## ella74

Cluelyss said:


> Take this with a grain of salt, but I had a terrible time getting an A&E FP last October, and this is what someone told me...
> 
> During the busy summer months, there are 2 sets of sisters meeting during the day. Once the slower fall season hits, this is scaled back to 1. Couple that with shorter operating hours (as well as several nights of early closure due to MNSSHP), and there are far less FPs to be had in September than, say, July, making it a much more difficult FP to obtain during a slower time of the year.
> 
> To up your odds, try to get A&E as late in your trip as possible, and try for overlapping singles if you have a larger party. The dibb only shows availability in blocks of 4, so there could be many 1 or 2 person openings still out there.
> 
> Also, as PP mentioned, people staying on property for 5+ days are already scheduling those days. By scheduling as late in your trip as possible, you can tap into days that the least amount of people have had access to already.
> 
> Finally, if at first you don't succeed, keep searching as people change their plans all the time. A&E hoarding is as common as ADR hoarding these days, so you'll likely be able to find availability the closer to your trip you get.
> 
> Additional slots are unlikely to be added unless park hours are extended later on.
> 
> Good luck!





Cluelyss said:


> I posted this above, but wanted to mention again, regarding A&E availability during the "slow season":
> _Take this with a grain of salt, but I had a terrible time getting an A&E FP last October, and this is what someone told me...
> 
> During the busy summer months, there are 2 sets of sisters meeting during the day. Once the slower fall season hits, this is scaled back to 1. Couple that with shorter operating hours (as well as several nights of early closure due to MNSSHP), and there are far less FPs to be had in September than, say, July, making it a much more difficult FP to obtain during a slower time of the year._
> 
> Keep checking and try booking overlapping singles for your party. Also, given that September is a slower time, you can always plan to do them right at RD or at the end if the day with a minimal wait. Keep in mind that they also meet during EMH. Good luck!


----------



## ella74

Totally agree Cluelyss


----------



## khurley23

I'm so glad no one in my party cares about A & E. I feel bad for all of you that are stressing over it. I have enough stress as it is just trying to keep everything straight!


----------



## photogineer

mesaboy2 said:


> In Epcot and Hollywood Studios only, FP+ attractions are divided into two groups. Guests are able to make 1 selection from Group 1, and 2 selections from Group 2. The list above uses the following scheme (applying to the attraction's name) to identify FP+ attractions in Group 1 and Group 2:



Stupid question, sorry if this was answered somewhere in the 155 pages, but what if you didn't want a selection from Group 1? Can you make 3 selections from Group 2? We might be doing rope drop at Epcot to get our Group 1 attractions in and want to use FP for other stuff later in the day.

Adam


----------



## Robo

photogineer said:


> Stupid question, sorry if this was answered somewhere in the 155 pages, but what if you didn't want a selection from Group 1? Can you make 3 selections from Group 2?



No.

(It's not a stupid question because the system is ridiculous.)


----------



## photogineer

Robo said:


> No.


Well, that's kind of annoying... Ah well, I guess we'll just do one less headliner at rope drop and do something else then, it all works out I suppose...

Adam


----------



## AARCLUKSCH

subscribing


----------



## PurpleKomodo

Has anyone seen a 4th FP available for the Mickey M&G at Town Square theater?  Or for Cinderella?  I could not stomach using up all my fastpasses for DS to meet characters, but some of these lines have looked ridiculous lately.  We plan to spend Rope Drop in Fantasyland mostly so I can't hit all the characters then either or we miss out of Peter Pan and some other things we were going to try to hit early.  I could probably swing a Cinderella near RD, but I don't know what to do about Mickey.


----------



## Cluelyss

PurpleKomodo said:


> Has anyone seen a 4th FP available for the Mickey M&G at Town Square theater?  Or for Cinderella?  I could not stomach using up all my fastpasses for DS to meet characters, but some of these lines have looked ridiculous lately.  We plan to spend Rope Drop in Fantasyland mostly so I can't hit all the characters then either or we miss out of Peter Pan and some other things we were going to try to hit early.  I could probably swing a Cinderella near RD, but I don't know what to do about Mickey.


Do Mickey at the end of the night, either with a 4th FP or standby. His line will be real short during the 1st parade, too.


----------



## PoohsHunnyBee

On a night where MK closes at 10 and Wishes is at 9, would I be able to schedule FP+ for Wishes and a ride with a 9-10 pm window? Or is that considered overlapping?

I understand the ride return times, but the shows and fireworks are confusing me. Is there a good explanation somewhere that I've missed?


----------



## feet1

help!  I read through the first two posts trying to find an answer with no luck!!
I made all of our fp's last night at midnight. We have 8 of us going. I just clicked select all and made the fp's and figured I'd go and adjust what I need to afterwards. I would like to de-select my dad from a few things like splash mountain , but keep him on things like Peter Pan. I can't figure out how to delete a fast pass selection after they've all been made.


----------



## hiroMYhero

PoohsHunnyBee said:


> On a night where MK closes at 10 and Wishes is at 9, would I be able to schedule FP+ for Wishes and a ride with a 9-10 pm window? Or is that considered overlapping?
> 
> I understand the ride return times, but the shows and fireworks are confusing me. Is there a good explanation somewhere that I've missed?


Yes! I just went into my FP area and had the options for Wishes (10:00 start time) followed by Barnstormer with a window opening at 10:15.

The system appears to be maximizing and optimizing the FP scheduling. Good luck to you!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

feet1 said:


> help!  I read through the first two posts trying to find an answer with no luck!!
> I made all of our fp's last night at midnight. We have 8 of us going. I just clicked select all and made the fp's and figured I'd go and adjust what I need to afterwards. I would like to de-select my dad from a few things like splash mountain , but keep him on things like Peter Pan. I can't figure out how to delete a fast pass selection after they've all been made.


You need to return to the FP area of MDE > Modify FPs. You can choose a different ride for him, or, you can  just let someone else use his FP/MB for a 2nd ride.


----------



## neto0312

I am going the week on XMAS...with crowd levels being so big should we waste a FP on the fireworks?


----------



## Robo

neto0312 said:


> I am going the week on XMAS...with crowd levels being so big should we waste a FP on the fireworks?



No.

(Especially based on the fact that you said, "Waste a FP.")


----------



## neto0312

Robo said:


> No.
> 
> (Especially based on the fact that you said, "Waste a FP.")



 I guess that might have been a rhetorical question...but I guess I was looking for someone to validate that I shouldn't wait to use a FP for Wishes..


----------



## khurley23

my window just opened but I can't see my friends and family that are going my trip later in the week. I thought I'd be able to book for everyone. do I have to wait for their 60 day window to open?


----------



## hiroMYhero

khurley23 said:


> my window just opened but I can't see my friends and family that are going my trip later in the week. I thought I'd be able to book for everyone. do I have to wait for their 60 day window to open?


If they have a package booked, yes you have to wait because their tickets aren't "active."


----------



## larryz

Bumped as a public service....


----------



## AgletWDW

Thanks you for bumping this! 

Couple questions...
1. I'm staying on property and my sister and her family are staying off. Right now I control my MDE account for my family and my BIL controls his MDE account for his family. We just linked his and my accounts. Can I book just my family's FP+ and my BIL book theirs or do I have to book for everyone? 

2. In my family it is myself, DH, DS#1, DS#2, and DD. DD is not tall enough to ride Soaring and Test Track. Can I book a FP for myself and DS#1 for Test Track and then get a kid swap for DH and DS2 to ride, then book a FP for DH and DS 2 for Soaring and then have them get a kid swap for ds1 and myself? Is that allowed?


----------



## momof2n2

Robo said:


> No.
> 
> (It's not a stupid question because the system is ridiculous.)



I laughed out loud.  Really.    Thank you.


----------



## DaisyMom09

My apologies if this has been covered already in the previous 155 pages, but I didn't read through all of them.  Has anyone had any issues using another party member's magic band to use a FP that they don't wish to use? My son, who is 4, and my mother will most likely not want to go on all the rides that we have FP+ reservations for. I've read that you can use another person's magic band to use their FP, so essentially 2 of us could ride the same attraction twice by using our FP and then going again with their FP. Just didn't know if anyone has had any problems from CM's. My son is 4 so it's going to be pretty obvious if one of us uses his magic band that it's not ours. Is this frowned upon or is it pretty common?


----------



## HulkBuster

You can do that its mentioned in the first couple of posts


----------



## andrewilley

HulkBuster said:


> You can do that its mentioned in the first couple of posts



Didn't know that! Worth remembering.

Andre


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

So excited that I only have 9 days until I can book my fastpasses!  I was sitting yesterday trying to figure out what I wanted and when and it is a lot harder now with the tiering!  When we went in Oct 2013, we had the best of both worlds, FP+ with no tiers plus paper fastpasses.  So this is kind of stressful figuring out.  I've used this awesome thread, and some other resources and think I have it figured out.  What has kind of made it harder this time is I'm limited by what my Mom can physically handle riding.  We want to ride all together most times, so the FP+ choices I made sometimes were not maximizing the benefits sometimes (no Big Thunder, Splash).  But I figure DH and me will be on our own most late evenings, so we'll just do standby or get lucky with a 4th kiosk FP+...but I know that's slim chance.


----------



## khurley23

prettypatchesmsu said:


> So excited that I only have 9 days until I can book my fastpasses!  I was sitting yesterday trying to figure out what I wanted and when and it is a lot harder now with the tiering!  When we went in Oct 2013, we had the best of both worlds, FP+ with no tiers plus paper fastpasses.  So this is kind of stressful figuring out.  I've used this awesome thread, and some other resources and think I have it figured out.  What has kind of made it harder this time is I'm limited by what my Mom can physically handle riding.  We want to ride all together most times, so the FP+ choices I made sometimes were not maximizing the benefits sometimes (no Big Thunder, Splash).  But I figure DH and me will be on our own most late evenings, so we'll just do standby or get lucky with a 4th kiosk FP+...but I know that's slim chance.



I was really stressed over it too (I did mine last weekend). But I had zero problems. I think the worst part is that  you can't go in to practice and see how it all works in advance. I found it very easy to pick my rides and then go back in and fine tune each time so that the flow of the day worked better. Don't worry, you'll do fine!


----------



## anorman

I notice that using the Dibb website regarding fastpass availability for 30 to 60 day windows, Primeval Whirl looks like it is standby only starting Aug 17th and that there are no Fastpass + available after that date.  Is it going to be down for refurbishments?  Just thought it was strange.  We are planning a  day at Animal Kingdom on August 28th which touringplans.com gives a crowd level of "2" so we were planning on hitting KS first thing at ropedrop, FP+ Exp Everest and Kali but not sure on our third selection.....either Dinosaur or Primeval Whirl. I guess it will be Dinosaur now .  I just remember in the past that Primeval Whirl had an outdoor, brutally hot lineup that I was hoping to avoid.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

prettypatchesmsu said:


> So excited that I only have 9 days until I can book my fastpasses!  I was sitting yesterday trying to figure out what I wanted and when and it is a lot harder now with the tiering!  When we went in Oct 2013, we had the best of both worlds, FP+ with no tiers plus paper fastpasses.  So this is kind of stressful figuring out.  I've used this awesome thread, and some other resources and think I have it figured out.  What has kind of made it harder this time is I'm limited by what my Mom can physically handle riding.  We want to ride all together most times, so the FP+ choices I made sometimes were not maximizing the benefits sometimes (no Big Thunder, Splash).  But I figure DH and me will be on our own most late evenings, so we'll just do standby or get lucky with a 4th kiosk FP+...but I know that's slim chance.



My MIL is similar to your mom. She won't ride Soarin', Big Thunder, or even 7DMT. They will all be some of our FP+ choices, and hers will either go unused or swapped to something else if she wants to ride it while everyone else does the rides that FP+ saves the most time for. Unless your mom needs FP+ for Peter Pan, A&E, and Enchanted tales with Belle, you may be better off just letting her wait while you FP+ Splash and Big Thunder.

ETA-unless she is funding the trip and making the choices for everyone, which my MIL did do once (we ended up with FP+ for both parades and Wishes).


----------



## BradyBrenMom

ETA-unless she is funding the trip and making the choices for everyone, which my MIL did do once (we ended up with FP+ for both parades and Wishes).[/QUOTE]

Reading this made me smile--I was just thinking the other day that even when our kids are grown up with their own families, it would be impossible for me to go to WDW and leave the planning to someone else   I guess I'll become "that" MIL!!!


----------



## jlundeen

BradyBrenMom said:


> Reading this made me smile--I was just thinking the other day that even when our kids are grown up with their own families, it would be impossible for me to go to WDW and leave the planning to someone else   I guess I'll become "that" MIL!!!


Me too...but my family already know I know WAY more about Disney than they do....but of course, now that I'm retired, my JOB is to keep up with stuff as best I can, and always be planning the next trip!


----------



## 22Tink

BradyBrenMom said:


> ETA-unless she is funding the trip and making the choices for everyone, which my MIL did do once (we ended up with FP+ for both parades and Wishes).



Reading this made me smile--I was just thinking the other day that even when our kids are grown up with their own families, it would be impossible for me to go to WDW and leave the planning to someone else   I guess I'll become "that" MIL!!![/QUOTE]
Lol me, too!


----------



## monty

DonaldDuck77 said:


> ETA-unless she is funding the trip and making the choices for everyone, which my MIL did do once (we ended up with FP+ for both parades and Wishes).



I AM that MIL and I WILL make FP+ for both parade and wishes.


----------



## 4leobeans

My FP window is coming up in two days. I'm nervous about trying to get things, especially since we're travelling with a 7, 5 and 1 year old. The two littles are too small to ride some of the rides, so I'll be attempting to book separate FPs for half the family  Any suggested strategies?

The tickets are set up in MDE (under my email), and I visit through the website. I was wondering if it was possible to have my husband download the MDE app, and try to book at the same time as me...is this possible?
Of course, I'm trying to get A&E meet and greet, but I see on the DIBB page, they're already gone for our entire visit  Looks like we might be waiting in line.


----------



## caperguy

I read at the start of this thread that if you cancel a FP+ preselection (30 days in advance) then you have to cancel all of them in order to rebook. Did i read that wrong? I thought you could easily change any FP+ you have ahead of time without affecting the others.
thanks


----------



## jcarwash

caperguy said:


> I read at the start of this thread that if you cancel a FP+ preselection (30 days in advance) then you have to cancel all of them in order to rebook. Did i read that wrong? I thought you could easily change any FP+ you have ahead of time without affecting the others.
> thanks



Changing a FastPass means you choose an existing single FastPass, and then change the time for that attraction or change to a different attraction completely. Canceling isn't involved and you don't touch your other two FastPass reservations.


----------



## caperguy

jcarwash said:


> Changing a FastPass means you choose an existing single FastPass, and then change the time for that attraction or change to a different attraction completely. Canceling isn't involved and you don't touch your other two FastPass reservations.


Awesome! thanks

Another question: Anyone use FP+ for the Frozen singalong at studios? I've heard some show-like attractions FP seating is too close to the stage, etc.


----------



## jcarwash

caperguy said:


> Another question: Anyone use FP+ for the Frozen singalong at studios? I've heard some show-like attractions FP seating is too close to the stage, etc.



I can answer this one too. I used FP+ for the Frozen Sing-Along Celebration. Where you sit is at your choice...the FP+ simply allows you to enter the queue area ahead of the standby line, so you can choose which door/row you want. So if you did want to be up close, you likely could. The standby line enters the queue area shortly after the initial FP+ holders are admitted.


----------



## Cluelyss

jcarwash said:


> Changing a FastPass means you choose an existing single FastPass, and then change the time for that attraction or change to a different attraction completely. Canceling isn't involved and you don't touch your other two FastPass reservations.


To piggy back this reply, if you use the "cancel" function, you are canceling the option to have a FP, not canceling a particular selection. To change times or attractions, select "modify" instead. Once one of the original 3 has been cancelled, if you want the option of 3 back, then you will need to start over for that day.


----------



## asta

caperguy said:


> Awesome! thanks
> 
> Another question: Anyone use FP+ for the Frozen singalong at studios? I've heard some show-like attractions FP seating is too close to the stage, etc.


I can add that I think there was a group of Frozen package buyers who are let in first before the FP. They sat in a group near the front and were centered infront of the stage (they did not have to fill in the end of the row first). As everyone else entered the CMs helped guide people around to fill in the end of row seating for the rest of those rows.


----------



## N5girl

Hi

Apologies if this has been covered before - I read 20 pages at the beginning and could not see a definitive answer. A couple of questions

1. If we have an onsite stay booked for 7 nights, but we have a 21 day ultimate (UK) ticket (so 14 days offsite)- can we book all FP+ from the 60 day point, i.e. we would effectively have a 81 day window for the last day of our holiday for FP+ or does it only extend 14 days after the 60 day window? 

2. My partner is likely to have a just a handful of single day tickets (as she is a bit Disney-phobic) - can we still book FPs for the whole group (there are 3 of us) if we have different tickets , so 2 21-day tickets and a multi-day ticket? They would all be linked to the room-only onsite booking. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## MaxsDad

Cluelyss said:


> To piggy back this reply, if you use the "cancel" function, you are canceling the option to have a FP, not canceling a particular selection. To change times or attractions, select "modify" instead. Once one of the original 3 has been cancelled, if you want the option of 3 back, then you will need to start over for that day.


 I found that out last night while making my selections. Our dhs day is a mess, and I went to cancel something and saw that you could cancel individual selections now. I thought, that is a great update, because iirc originally you had to cancel all three. Then when I went to make a third one I realized I had to make all three again and thought, well that makes no sense, because I could lose the one I stayed up till midnight to get. Step in the right direction though I guess.


----------



## BradyBrenMom

Now I'm afraid when I can book in a week or two, I will accidentally hit "cancel" instead of "modify"!!!  Making a note about it now


----------



## MaxsDad

BradyBrenMom said:


> Now I'm afraid when I can book in a week or two, I will accidentally hit "cancel" instead of "modify"!!!  Making a note about it now



Lol,I wouldn't worry, there are a couple of confirmation prompts if you try to cancel.


----------



## AgletWDW

Question: I was just able to get A&E for the first day of my trip, but not at the time I need. What is the likely hood that I will be able change the time? I got it for 11:30-12:30, but we weren't planning on arriving to the park until 4 (we are driving down that day).


----------



## andrewilley

AgletWDW said:


> Question: I was just able to get A&E for the first day of my trip, but not at the time I need. What is the likely hood that I will be able change the time?



If you try to change it immediately that the day was released (i.e. as soon as you booked) perhaps not too bad. The longer you leave it though, the worse the chances of there being many slots available will become.

Andre


----------



## AgletWDW

andrewilley said:


> If you try to change it immediately that the day was released (i.e. as soon as you booked) perhaps not too bad. The longer you leave it though, the worse the chances of there being many slots available will become.
> 
> Andre



Thanks. This day was completely booked when my window opened, so I guess it is slim to none that I can change it.


----------



## Cluelyss

andrewilley said:


> If you try to change it immediately that the day was released (i.e. as soon as you booked) perhaps not too bad. The longer you leave it though, the worse the chances of there being many slots available will become.
> 
> Andre


I actually disagree, I think people tend to make changes closer to their trip dates. Either way, don't give up checking, as people change their plans all the time. You may also have luck finding alternate times by splitting your group into smaller parties.


----------



## andrewilley

Cluelyss said:


> I actually disagree, I think people tend to make changes closer to their trip dates.



For most FP+ that's probably true, but I doubt they would have much success with A&E, which is what the question was about. Definitely worth keeping on looking though, you never know. Even try that morning.

Andre


----------



## star04

mesaboy2 said:


> Annual Pass (AP) holders can prebook attractions up to 60 days in advance of the beginning of an onsite stay, for a maximum of 7 days or the length of the onsite stay--whichever is greater. As with above, FP+ selections can be made for the entire length of stay.



After reading this, is it safe to say that I can book 7 days of FPs with an AP while doing a split stay (3 night/4 night)?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Yes, @mesaboy2 is correct. 7 days is your FP allotment and as long as you are onsite > onsite, your booking window remains open for all 7 days.


----------



## Cluelyss

andrewilley said:


> For most FP+ that's probably true, but I doubt they would have much success with A&E, which is what the question was about. Definitely worth keeping on looking though, you never know. Even try that morning.
> 
> Andre


It's been my experience that people tend to hoard A&E FPs like they ADRs, and release them as they finalize their plans. So you never know.


----------



## Keels

Hey, y'all -- I've read through MOST of the things here, and I think I have it right ... but would someone just mind helping ease my stress level and tell me I'm planning this right? This will be our first round of FP+ for the holidays, and while I've never really cared about it before, I think it may be a major benefit.

We're planning to do NYE again this year at EPCOT. I will have an annual pass (buying in October, right before Wine & Dine Half Marathon weekend), but my husband will not. We split time between Texas and Florida, and still have a Florida address but not a credit card tied to that address, so I'd prefer to buy tickets when I get to Florida to receive the resident discount (well, for my annual pass. It won't matter for his single-day ticket.)

We're planning to have a hotel reservation, but again - I won't book that until I have my annual pass for any discounts. That should give us 60-day booking window, if I read correctly.

I will be able to make FP+ reservations with my annual pass as soon as it's activated and linked, so I should also go ahead and buy his 1-day park ticket and link it to our profile so I can make his FP+ reservations as well at the same time, correct?

Normally, I'm not a fan of the concept of FP+ - but on NYE, I'm kinda excited to think I can schedule a couple of rides so we don't have to do Ellen's Energy Adventure and Captain EO a couple of times before our ADRs for the afternoon start kicking in.

Thanks guys! Sorry for the long post.


----------



## anorman

Okay, I am getting down to the wire and getting ready to book my FP+s on Sunday (I think) for our 30 day window which opens that day (maybe? see below).  I think I have most everything figured out BUT what if I make my FP+ selections but then decide to change what days we are going to the parks?  I only have a 3 day ticket and plan on visiting HS on Aug 26th, AK on Aug 28th, and MK on Aug 31st but those dates, while almost firmed up, may still change.  Can I change the dates of  my FP+ selections if I have to?

And because my head seems to be somewhat muddled for some reason (too much planning maybe????) if I plan on visiting HS on the 26th of August, when exactly does my 30 day window open?  Is it 12 a.m. Sunday morning (July 26th) or is it 12 a.m. Monday morning (July 27th).  The DIBB website is telling me July 26th is when my 30 day window opens but my head is telling me that it is July 27th.  I am so mind-boggled!!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

anorman said:


> Okay, I am getting down to the wire and getting ready to book my FP+s on Sunday (I think) for our 30 day window which opens that day (maybe? see below).  I think I have most everything figured out BUT what if I make my FP+ selections but then decide to change what days we are going to the parks?  I only have a 3 day ticket and plan on visiting HS on Aug 26th, AK on Aug 28th, and MK on Aug 31st but those dates, while almost firmed up, may still change.  Can I change the dates of  my FP+ selections if I have to?
> 
> And because my head seems to be somewhat muddled for some reason (too much planning maybe????) if I plan on visiting HS on the 26th of August, when exactly does my 30 day window open?  Is it 12 a.m. Sunday morning (July 26th) or is it 12 a.m. Monday morning (July 27th).  The DIBB website is telling me July 26th is when my 30 day window opens but my head is telling me that it is July 27th.  I am so mind-boggled!!!!


Yes, you can switch your days once you've made your initial selections, but will be subject to availability at the time you make the change. 

Your 30 day window for 8/26 is 12 am on 7/27 (or midnight on 7/26).

Also, just want to make sure you are aware that you cannot schedule all 3 days at once, you will need to do each one at the 30 day mark.


----------



## anorman

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, you can switch your days once you've made your initial selections, but will be subject to availability at the time you make the change.
> 
> Your 30 day window for 8/26 is 12 am on 7/27 (or midnight on 7/26).
> 
> Also, just want to make sure you are aware that you cannot schedule all 3 days at once, you will need to do each one at the 30 day mark.


Thanks!


----------



## BelleMum

Sorry if this has been asked but we have FP+ booked and some are for 40" rides. My son is 39.75" and hopefully he'll grow to 40" by the time of our trip. I've read about rider swap, but not sure how it works with FP+. We're party of 4, so if 2 has FP+ for Splash Mountain, can we ask for rider swap right then at the FP+line?


----------



## hiroMYhero

BelleMum said:


> We're party of 4, so if 2 has FP+ for Splash Mountain, can we ask for rider swap right then at the FP+line?


Yes. Ask for the swap pass when the first riders enter the line. The 3 who ride on the swap will also enter the FP line.


----------



## garris3404

All FP+ selected for our 8 days and 1 MNSSHP in Sep/Oct trip.  Even snagged an A&E, with 7 Dwarfs on multiple days.


----------



## ougrad86

Bump...


----------



## anorman

BelleMum said:


> Sorry if this has been asked but we have FP+ booked and some are for 40" rides. My son is 39.75" and hopefully he'll grow to 40" by the time of our trip. I've read about rider swap, but not sure how it works with FP+. We're party of 4, so if 2 has FP+ for Splash Mountain, can we ask for rider swap right then at the FP+line?


 When my daughters were not quite 40", I had the same concerns.  They don't make kids take off their footwear as long as they are normal height heels so you should have no worries.


----------



## BelleMum

anorman said:


> When my daughters were not quite 40", I had the same concerns.  They don't make kids take off their footwear as long as they are normal height heels so you should have no worries.



That's a relief. We didn't know about rider swap on our last trip. I really wanted to try Splash Mountain but I had to stay with my son. If he doesn't get to 40" high, at least I can ask for rider swap this time. Thanks


----------



## DisMama5

So tinker bell does have a fast pass? I'm confused because some sites say her meet and greet does while others say she doesn't? Is she still in the same place?

We are going in November any guesses as to who will be her "guest"?


----------



## Phil Dunphy

she has fastpass in the theater like the first post says but doesnt meet with anybody else like she used to


----------



## DisMama5

Phil Dunphy said:


> she has fastpass in the theater like the first post says but doesnt meet with anybody else like she used to



Hmm I read and reread I didn't see anything about her meeting alone anymore, sorry. I knew she was in the theater just was hoping to confirm that was accurate as we haven't been in awhile.

Also some sites conflict and say she doesn't have fast pass so although I see it says she does in the first post before I commented I just wanted to confirm with this Thread because I trust the info of you folks much more!

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Phil Dunphy

yeah no problem I didn't mean the first post said she met alone sorry!


----------



## JamieH

We have a party of 5 going in October and staying onsite.  We have park tickets from undercover tourist that I linked as well as MNSSHP for our first day, also linked.  The issue is that my ticket is a travel agent ticket that has to Be picked up at will call and therefore can not be linked to MDE for fastpass reservations. Will I be able to use my MNSSHP to make FP reservations with the rest of our group or only for that day?  I know you can't make them during the actual party, only from 4-7.  And if I can't make them for myself, will the other adult be able to make them for my kids when she does theirs if we are all linked in MDE?  On MDE, I'm only able to see the adult ticket and not the child for some reason so I'm not sure if my kids will be listed on hers. When I go to the FP+ area, it says I still need park entry even though my MNSSHP ticket is linked. And the final question, how hard will it be for me to get a single FP to go with each of theirs if I'm going to have to wait until I get there?  We aren't trying for A&E, though I would like SDMT and TsMm.  Will this be possible?  I know it's a complicated situation, hopefully someone can help!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Your MNSSHP ticket only opens FP availability for the specific Party date (the complete day - not just 4 - 7). And, that's only if Disney doesn't change FP booking for Party tickets.

If you are more than 60 days out from your Party date, the FP booking won't yet be available.

The MNSSHP tickets should be showing in MDE as being linked to your kids. If they're not showing in either of the MDEs that are linked, you'll need to call.

As soon as you link your Will Call tickets, start searching for your FPs and/or attempt to "Copy" FPs from within the linked MDEs.


----------



## DisneyBabies

Got on right at midnight and had no problem getting what we wanted. Went back in to change times around and got everything exactly except one or two and I'll keep trying to change those. Around 12:30, it started giving a few hiccups, but corrected pretty quickly.

Double checked after it was all finished and there were a couple whose time wasn't showing as changed in the reservations/tickets section, but when I went in to modify, all the times were correct. I assume this is the same issue that was going around last year and it will correct itself?

Thanks for the help everyone! And thanks @mesaboy2 for putting this info together!


----------



## DisMama5

Is the electrical parade and fantasy parade available at 60 days also or are those not available for booking till a shorter period of the trip? I can't seem to find that exact answer in the OP


----------



## PoohsHunnyBee

DisMama5 said:


> Is the electrical parade and fantasy parade available at 60 days also or are those not available for booking till a shorter period of the trip? I can't seem to find that exact answer in the OP


All rides/attractions/shows/parades/fireworks have the same 60-day booking period. Whether they're _available_ at 60 days out is highly questionable at the moment.


----------



## Cluelyss

If I wete to upgrade my tickets to an AP upon arrival in the World, would I lose my prescheduled fast passes?

And if so, when the latest I can upgrade? (i.e. could I still upgrade on my last day after all of my FPs have been used?)

TIA!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Cluelyss said:


> If I were to upgrade my tickets to an AP upon arrival in the World, would I lose my prescheduled fast passes?
> 
> And if so, when the latest I can upgrade? (i.e. could I still upgrade on my last day after all of my FPs have been used?)
> 
> TIA!!


As long as your APs are immediately linked to each specific MDE profile/account, you won't lose your FPs. And, if you have an onsite stay, the 7 day allotment (max) of FPs won't apply to you.

Another DISer and I researched this and if you reassign/remove tickets from an MDE account, FPs remain in your account and the system for 1.5 days before being cleared from the system.

If you want the AP perks and discounts, you should upgrade as soon as possible.


----------



## Cluelyss

hiroMYhero said:


> As long as your APs are immediately linked to each specific MDE profile/account, you won't lose your FPs. And, if you have an onsite stay, the 7 day allotment (max) of FPs won't apply to you.
> 
> Another DISer and I researched this and if you reassign/remove tickets from an MDE account, FPs remain in your account and the system for 1.5 days before being cleared from the system.
> 
> If you want the AP perks and discounts, you should upgrade as soon as possible.


Awesome, thanks so much! Do you know if I can upgrade before I arrive, or would I just need to purchase the AP, link it to my account, then cancel the tickets for my upcoming trip?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Cluelyss said:


> Awesome, thanks so much! Do you know if I can upgrade before I arrive, or would I just need to purchase the AP, link it to my account, then cancel the tickets for my upcoming trip?


Even though Disney appears to be able to digitally manipulate info within MDEs, it may be safer to wait until you arrive and then do the upgrades. Removing tickets may "undo" your complete reservation and if they rebooked with a new confirmation number I'm not sure how that affects FPs that were made based on the tickets in a package.

When Throwaway Rooms get canceled between 60 - 31 days out from an onsite stay, FPs are deleted. I think waiting until you arrive may be best.


----------



## Cluelyss

hiroMYhero said:


> Even though Disney appears to be able to digitally manipulate info within MDEs, it may be safer to wait until you arrive and then do the upgrades. Removing tickets may "undo" your complete reservation and if they rebooked with a new confirmation number I'm not sure how that affects FPs that were made based on the tickets in a package.
> 
> When Throwaway Rooms get canceled between 60 - 31 days out from an onsite stay, FPs are deleted. I think waiting until you arrive may be best.


Thank you!


----------



## westfield13

We haven't been to Disney in 5 years, so I am learning how to best use the new Fast Pass system.  This thread has been a big help - thank you.

But I have one very silly question - I'm uncertain exactly when my Fast Pass window opens.  We are staying at a Disney resort for 9 nights, arriving on Oct 20th.  I have 6 day park hopper tickets that I've linked to MDE.  That means I can book all of our Fast Passes 60 days in advance on August 20th.  Is that correct?  And I can start doing that at 12:01 am (basically midnight on Aug 19th).  Do I have those dates right?


----------



## hiroMYhero

@westfield13 Yes. You've got the dates correct. 12:00 ET and it could be different for you depending on where you live time zone-wise.


----------



## westfield13

Thank you so much - we live on the east coast, so I'll be ready at midnight on 8/19!


----------



## Lizbet24

Booking my FP+ in just  few days. I have a resort stay for 8 days...but only a 6 day ticket and a ticket to MNSSHP. My question is will I be able to book FP for 8 days or only 7? We may end up adding another day once we are there...and I wanted to be prepared with FP if we do.


----------



## oj01

hiroMYhero said:


> @westfield13 Yes. You've got the dates correct. 12:00 ET and it could be different for you depending on where you live time zone-wise.





westfield13 said:


> Thank you so much - we live on the east coast, so I'll be ready at midnight on 8/19!



Are you sure? We arrive Oct 25th and I'd worked out that our 60 day window opens Aug 26th (or midnight 25th), which would make yours midnight 20th?

** Not saying that I'm right and you're wrong but it's got me confused now.

** Edit - Just clicked on Fastpass + link in my MDE Account and it says I can start making Fastpass selections on Aug 26th .


----------



## Cluelyss

Lizbet24 said:


> Booking my FP+ in just  few days. I have a resort stay for 8 days...but only a 6 day ticket and a ticket to MNSSHP. My question is will I be able to book FP for 8 days or only 7? We may end up adding another day once we are there...and I wanted to be prepared with FP if we do.


You can only book for the number of days that you have active tickets, so in your case 6. If you do not plan to go to a park the morning of MNSSHP you can also book FPs with that ticket as well. But you are limited to 3 in one park, per day, so could not book 3 in AK in the morning on your regular ticket, then another 3 at MK between 4 and 7 on your party ticket. If you do decide to add another day to your tickets once you arrive, you can begin booking FPs for that ticket immediately, but cannot book until the ticket is linked in MDE.


----------



## garris3404

Lizbet24 said:


> Booking my FP+ in just  few days. I have a resort stay for 8 days...but only a 6 day ticket and a ticket to MNSSHP. My question is will I be able to book FP for 8 days or only 7? We may end up adding another day once we are there...and I wanted to be prepared with FP if we do.


Yes, you can only book FP+ for 7 days (6 day ticket + MNSSHP).  You can only book FP+ for your MNSSHP from 4-7 at the MK.  If you were planning on doing a park day on the same day as MNSSHP, you cannot book 6 advanced FP+ on the same day.


----------



## hiroMYhero

oj01 said:


> Are you sure? We arrive Oct 25th and I'd worked out that our 60 day window opens Aug 26th (or midnight 25th), which would make yours midnight 20th?
> 
> ** Not saying that I'm right and you're wrong but it's got me confused now.
> 
> ** Edit - Just clicked on Fastpass + link in my MDE Account and it says I can start making Fastpass selections on Aug 26th .


12:00 on August 26 is immediately after August 25th ends.

Westfield is correct. 12:00 August 20th is immediately after August 19 ends. Plus, I always plug in the date in question into a time/date calculator.


----------



## westfield13

oj01 said:


> Are you sure? We arrive Oct 25th and I'd worked out that our 60 day window opens Aug 26th (or midnight 25th), which would make yours midnight 20th?
> 
> ** Not saying that I'm right and you're wrong but it's got me confused now.
> 
> ** Edit - Just clicked on Fastpass + link in my MDE Account and it says I can start making Fastpass selections on Aug 26th .



My MDE account doesn't say when I can start making Fastpass - which is why I was confused about the dates.  It does tell me how many days until our trip and when I can start the online check-in process.  I didn't buy my park tickets when I made the hotel reservation.  Bought them later at Undercover Tourist and then linked them to my reservation.  Maybe that's why the Fastpass date isn't showing up in MDE???


----------



## oj01

hiroMYhero said:


> 12:00 on August 26 is immediately after August 25th ends.
> 
> Westfield is correct. 12:00 August 20th is immediately after August 19 ends. Plus, I always plug in the date in question into a time/date calculator.



Yes, but I arrive Oct 25th and can FP+ on Aug 26th. Westfield arrives Oct 20th, so won't be able to FP+ until Aug 21st.


----------



## hiroMYhero

westfield13 said:


> Maybe that's why the Fastpass date isn't showing up in MDE??


I believe that's why. I have tickets linked in my MDE and for my last stay and my upcoming stay in September, I don't recall seeing an MDE reminder. I do only use the app and I don't go in through my browser.


----------



## oj01

westfield13 said:


> My MDE account doesn't say when I can start making Fastpass - which is why I was confused about the dates.  It does tell me how many days until our trip and when I can start the online check-in process.  I didn't buy my park tickets when I made the hotel reservation.  Bought them later at Undercover Tourist and then linked them to my reservation.  Maybe that's why the Fastpass date isn't showing up in MDE???



If you click as if to do your FP+, that's when mine told me the date. In theory, the online check-in date should be the same?


----------



## hiroMYhero

oj01 said:


> Yes, but I arrive Oct 25th and can FP+ on Aug 26th. Westfield arrives Oct 20th, so won't be able to FP+ until Aug 21st.


@westfield13 ~ my bad! Oj is correct! I ran your dates in timeanddate.com and it is 12:00 Aug 21 so you'll book one day later when the 20th leads into the 21st. Sorry, I had thought you were confused about midnight because some miss their booking by a day. You will be a day early!!

Thanks, @oj01!!


----------



## Cluelyss

hiroMYhero said:


> Even though Disney appears to be able to digitally manipulate info within MDEs, it may be safer to wait until you arrive and then do the upgrades. Removing tickets may "undo" your complete reservation and if they rebooked with a new confirmation number I'm not sure how that affects FPs that were made based on the tickets in a package.
> 
> When Throwaway Rooms get canceled between 60 - 31 days out from an onsite stay, FPs are deleted. I think waiting until you arrive may be best.


Quick quick follow up question here.... does your opinion on this change if I told you I was only purchasing the AP for one member of my traveling party, and that everyone else would be keeping their existing tickets? I have booked through a TA who told me the tickets could be removed with no issue. Of course, that doesn't mean Disney won't have an issue.....

Thanks again, you have been most helpful on this subject!


----------



## jlundeen

This is how my MDE page looks...click on the MAKE SELECTIONS for FP+ and it will tell you the date you can make them.  Begins at 12:00 AM eastern time on that date.  So, for me, I will be up at 11:00 PM (CDT) on Aug. 16th.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Cluelyss said:


> Quick quick follow up question here.... does your opinion on this change if I told you I was only purchasing the AP for one member of my traveling party, and that everyone else would be keeping their existing tickets? I have booked through a TA who told me the tickets could be removed with no issue. Of course, that doesn't mean Disney won't have an issue.....
> 
> Thanks again, you have been most helpful on this subject!


What if your TA did this:
Add an AP to the one person. Then, only after the AP was confirmed as linked (wait a day), go in and have the ticket removed.

Because you have a package, full payment may or may not be due soon? Cluelyss, is this for your September trip?


----------



## hiroMYhero

jlundeen said:


> This is how my MDE page looks...click on the MAKE SELECTIONS for FP+ and it will tell you the date you can make them.  Begins at 12:00 AM eastern time on that date.  So, for me, I will be up at 11:00 PM (CDT) on Aug. 16th.
> 
> View attachment 112804


That works when tickets are linked in a package. Valid tickets that are linked immediately open the FP booking window so the "begin" message doesn't show for non-package guests. They always have the ability to book just with a smaller window until they are 60 days out.


----------



## LUVMICKEY

Subscribing to this thread.


----------



## Carrie Gruber

jlundeen said:


> This is how my MDE page looks...click on the MAKE SELECTIONS for FP+ and it will tell you the date you can make them.  Begins at 12:00 AM eastern time on that date.  So, for me, I will be up at 11:00 PM (CDT) on Aug. 16th.
> 
> View attachment 112804


Same day for me, also. We leave Oct. 16th, counting down the days!!!


----------



## AgletWDW

Question: DD is too short for Soaring. When I booked FP+ I just booked it for all of us. Well I was going to change Soaring for DD and DH to meet Micket and Pals while I rode Soaring with the boys. But it only gives me the option of other Teir 1 FPs. Can you not change a Teir 1 for a Teir 2?


----------



## hiroMYhero

AgletWDW said:


> Question: DD is too short for Soaring. When I booked FP+ I just booked it for all of us. Well I was going to change Soaring for DD and DH to meet Micket and Pals while I rode Soaring with the boys. But it only gives me the option of other Teir 1 FPs. Can you not change a Teir 1 for a Teir 2?


You'll only be able to do Tier 1 > Tier 1. If that's the last FP for your day, they can cancel Soarin' while in the park and get Character Spot as their 4th FP of the day... but you won't know which time may be available.


----------



## Cluelyss

hiroMYhero said:


> What if your TA did this:
> Add an AP to the one person. Then, only after the AP was confirmed as linked (wait a day), go in and have the ticket removed.
> 
> Because you have a package, full payment may or may not be due soon? Cluelyss, is this for your September trip?


Thanks for the follow up, and yes it's for our September trip, which is already paid in full ( if that makes a difference?)

I didn't even think about having my TA purchase the pass, I was just planning to do it myself?


----------



## hiroMYhero

@Cluelyss ~ Because your TA has overseen the package purchase and because there may be dedicated CMs for TAs, that may work better because you are making a change to a paid in full package.

Ask your TA if there are fees involved when making a change to a package within 45 days of arrival.


----------



## AgletWDW

hiroMYhero said:


> You'll only be able to do Tier 1 > Tier 1. If that's the last FP for your day, they can cancel Soarin' while in the park and get Character Spot as their 4th FP of the day... but you won't know which time may be available.



That stinks! Thanks!


----------



## westfield13

hiroMYhero said:


> @westfield13 ~ my bad! Oj is correct! I ran your dates in timeanddate.com and it is 12:00 Aug 21 so you'll book one day later when the 20th leads into the 21st. Sorry, I had thought you were confused about midnight because some miss their booking by a day. You will be a day early!!
> 
> Thanks, @oj01!!


Thank you so much Oj and hiroMYhero for figuring this out for me - I really appreciate all your help!


----------



## 100acrewoodsfan

I have an annual pass as well as a resort stay booked for early Sept with new tickets. I have my fp+ booked for our resort stay. We are also going for a week in August. I was able to book fp one day in August but it is not letting me add any more. Was the one day an error or should I be able to book the rolling 7 days for AP as well as the fp+ for the resort stay?


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

I've searched but I cannot find what I'm looking for.  I made our FP+ selections last night, was able to get everything we wanted, even was able to snag A&E for our last day.  There is one FP+ ride, 7DMT that I had to get a really late time for us three and I'd like to check singles to see if I could get us earlier in the day.  But I cannot figure out how to check for single FP+ for the same ride on the same day but earlier times?  I of course do not want to risk losing the 7DMT that I have, late is better than nothing.  How do I check for single fp+ for one person without losing our current selection on that ride?  Please step by step it as I'm lost.


----------



## hiroMYhero

prettypatchesmsu said:


> How do I check for single fp+ for one person without losing our current selection on that ride? Please step by step it as I'm lost.


Go to the FP area of your MDE > Modify FP > Date of FP you want to change > Change FP time > Attraction to be changed > Select one person
Continue on to see if there is an earlier time. The change will not be made unless you have completed all steps and agree to the change.


----------



## Cluelyss

hiroMYhero said:


> Go to the FP area of your MDE > Modify FP > Date of FP you want to change > Change FP time > Attraction to be changed > Select one person
> Continue you on to see if there is an earlier time. The change will not be made unless you have completed all steps and agree to the change.


Make sure you do this in the app, not the website


----------



## PoohsHunnyBee

For those planning on scheduling FP+ for MK on a party night, people are reporting the system has been updated to not allow FP+ windows that end later than 6:30. Adjust your plans accordingly. My sympathies to those with September/early October MNSSHPs scheduled who just got their FP+ rescheduled!


----------



## Lizbet24

Cluelyss said:


> Make sure you do this in the app, not the website


Why the app and not the website? I thought you could modify from the website too?


----------



## DatFan

Lizbet24 said:


> Why the app and not the website? I thought you could modify from the website too?


Yeah,  I too am confused as to which one to use to modify FP+.


----------



## Lizbet24

PoohsHunnyBee said:


> For those planning on scheduling FP+ for MK on a party night, people are reporting the system has been updated to not allow FP+ windows that end later than 6:30. Adjust your plans accordingly. My sympathies to those with September/early October MNSSHPs scheduled who just got their FP+ rescheduled!


Good to know! Thank you!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Lizbet24 said:


> Why the app and not the website? I thought you could modify from the website too?


I'm wondering this too?


----------



## Lizbet24

DatFan said:


> Yeah,  I too am confused as to which one to use to modify FP+.





prettypatchesmsu said:


> I'm wondering this too?


I just booked my FP's (first time) and it is very easy to modify on the website. Just an FYI


----------



## hiroMYhero

Lizbet24 said:


> I just booked my FP's (first time) and it is very easy to modify on the website. Just an FYI


 Easy to Modify and Cancel in both website and browser. I believe Cluelyss pointed out the app because my above steps were specifically for the app. The step by step process is not the same for the two different applications.


----------



## Lizbet24

Thank you for all the help provided on this thread!! I was able to book my first fp+ reservations last night. It was much easier than anticipated...and I got everything I wanted including 7D and A&E!


----------



## anorman

My biggest worry on the FP+ was getting the 7DMT fastpass at the 30 day mark.  I was able to get it but the earliest that was available was 4:30 p.m.  This pretty much ruins any chance I have of getting additional FPs on the day of (Aug 31st) which sucks but at least I'll get to ride this new ride without an hour wait.


----------



## totebagg

So excited that I will be able to book my FP+ tonight at midnight!  I have all my days planned and was ready to go until my DD said today how excited she is for the halloween party!!! UMMM we had discussed this but I didn't think they wanted to go, so once I purchase the tickets which will be next week do you think I will be able to get any decent FP+ options?  TIA!


----------



## garris3404

I purchased my MNSSHP tickets a few days after my 60 day window, and I got some good FP+ for the party.  Wishing some pixie dust your way.


----------



## rcepek

I apologize for not knowing this...if we we are 4 but only 3 would like to ride, and want to use rider swap, all 3 need fast passes right? I'm not 100% clear on how rider swap works. TIA for any help.


----------



## MaxsDad

rcepek said:


> I apologize for not knowing this...if we we are 4 but only 3 would like to ride, and want to use rider swap, all 3 need fast passes right? I'm not 100% clear on how rider swap works. TIA for any help.



I believe your safest bet is to make sure all three have fp. We are in the same boat and it was hit or miss if we would all have to scan. The nice thing about rider swap though is that someone can ride twice, even with one fp.

For example, my wife and older daughter ride while I wait with the little one. When they get done, my wife rides with me using the swap while my older one watched her sister. Sometimes they would scan my band for fp at this point, but more often not. We would just hand them the rider swap ticket they gave us earlier and go. If it was my third one I would scan it so I could head to the kiosk to get a fourth.  Either way, if you don't want to worry, just get one for all three.



hiroMYhero said:


> 12:00 on August 26 is immediately after August 25th ends.
> 
> Westfield is correct. 12:00 August 20th is immediately after August 19 ends. Plus, I always plug in the date in question into a time/date calculator.



Also, I know I am a couple of pages late, but I thought I would mention for others that I have been using the dis dining calculator to figure out my FP+ reservation date and it has worked well so far. For the dining date I would just use my check in date.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/pscalc/dispscalc.html


----------



## jcarwash

anorman said:


> My biggest worry on the FP+ was getting the 7DMT fastpass at the 30 day mark.  I was able to get it but the earliest that was available was 4:30 p.m.  This pretty much ruins any chance I have of getting additional FPs on the day of (Aug 31st) which sucks but at least I'll get to ride this new ride without an hour wait.



MK is open until 11pm on August 31 and since so many attractions offer FP+, I think you'll actually be able to get additional FP+ after 4:30. The availability may be for attractions you might not have thought to prioritize, but I suspect there will be things to choose from.


----------



## Gena001

OK - I hope this is OK on this thread as it is my whole schedule for the morning...   Do you all think this will work:

MK - EMH @ 8 AM... HOW EARLY DO WE NEED TO ARRIVE?
....ride 7DMT first
....then to something else??? Recommendations?
10:30 appointment at MK BBB for my DD6
EWTB FP+ from 11:30 - 12:30
12:20 lunch at CRT
PPF FP+ 1:45 - 2:45
A&E FP+ 2:50 - 3:50

Do you see any potential problems with this?  Thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## ElsieH

I have a one night stay onsite. When the 60 day window opens can I book for check in and check out days or just check in day?


----------



## doconeill

ElsieH said:


> I have a one night stay onsite. When the 60 day window opens can I book for check in and check out days or just check in day?



Both days.


----------



## jimim

Guys is there still the tracker to know if 60 day window is at midnight or 1 am for certain dates?  My day is sept 22 so didn't want to stay up till midnight on 21st and then have to wIt another hour. 

Thanks!


----------



## ElsieH

doconeill said:


> Both days.


Great, thanks!


----------



## garris3404

jimim said:


> Guys is there still the tracker to know if 60 day window is at midnight or 1 am for certain dates?  My day is sept 22 so didn't want to stay up till midnight on 21st and then have to wIt another hour.
> 
> Thanks!


All FP+ can now be made at 12:00 at the 60 day mark.  No more needing to wait for EMHs.


----------



## kabbie

Do MVMCP tickets count as admission media in order to make FastPass Plus reservations for your whole stay?


----------



## jimim

kabbie said:


> Do MVMCP tickets count as admission media in order to make FastPass Plus reservations for your whole stay?


No. U need theme park admission for the party anyway so u can't make fast passes either.


----------



## hiroMYhero

kabbie said:


> Do MVMCP tickets count as admission media in order to make FastPass Plus reservations for your whole stay?


If linked to your MDE, you can schedule FPs for the day of the MVMCP. The MVMCP ticket is your admission to the park and party at 4:00p. If you want to schedule FPs, try to book between 3:30 - 6:30.


----------



## Cluelyss

Lizbet24 said:


> Why the app and not the website? I thought you could modify from the website too?


Very easy to modify from the website if you are making a change for the entire group. I have yet to find a way to search for singles other than in the app.


----------



## Lizbet24

Cluelyss said:


> Very easy to modify from the website if you are making a change for the entire group. I have yet to find a way to search for singles other than in the app.


Ohh! that makes sense! Thank you for clearing that up!


----------



## ougrad86

Gena001 said:


> OK - I hope this is OK on this thread as it is my whole schedule for the morning...   Do you all think this will work:
> 
> MK - EMH @ 8 AM... HOW EARLY DO WE NEED TO ARRIVE?
> ....ride 7DMT first
> ....then to something else??? Recommendations?
> 10:30 appointment at MK BBB for my DD6
> EWTB FP+ from 11:30 - 12:30
> 12:20 lunch at CRT
> PPF FP+ 1:45 - 2:45
> A&E FP+ 2:50 - 3:50
> 
> Do you see any potential problems with this?  Thanks for your help!!!!



Don't see any problem in any of the timing.  For rope drop, we usually try to get there an hour before, but for EMH, you could probably be OK with half an hour.  After 7dmt, it depend on what you like.  There is Dumbo and Winnie the Pooh or Teacups, depending on how much she likes to do.  It should still be pretty easy that early in the morning.


----------



## marciemi

Cluelyss said:


> Very easy to modify from the website if you are making a change for the entire group. I have yet to find a way to search for singles other than in the app.



I'm just trying to clarify this for people - you "can" make changes for only part of your group on both the website and the app.  Look at my pics below - the first is to just change the time for the attraction you already have; the second is to change for a different attraction.  Just uncheck the people you don't want the change to apply to in this case (ie if I actually wanted to change HM for IASW in my example just for me and Eric, I'd uncheck the boxes by Stephen & Royce).  HOWEVER...the big difference between this and the app is how it's doing the search.  On the website, as far as I can tell (and what I think Cluelyss is referring to) is that in my example there is no way to just see if there is availability for one person.  You select the change and it searches for availability for 4 and if it finds it you can select it for 1-4 people.  On the app, you pick the people it applies to first - so I can ask it to just search for one person.  The availability IS different (I've done this many times) so if you're looking for a smaller number of people to change than you already have booked for, the app is the way to go.


----------



## Cluelyss

marciemi said:


> I'm just trying to clarify this for people - you "can" make changes for only part of your group on both the website and the app.  Look at my pics below - the first is to just change the time for the attraction you already have; the second is to change for a different attraction.  Just uncheck the people you don't want the change to apply to in this case (ie if I actually wanted to change HM for IASW in my example just for me and Eric, I'd uncheck the boxes by Stephen & Royce).  HOWEVER...the big difference between this and the app is how it's doing the search.  On the website, as far as I can tell (and what I think Cluelyss is referring to) is that in my example there is no way to just see if there is availability for one person.  You select the change and it searches for availability for 4 and if it finds it you can select it for 1-4 people.  On the app, you pick the people it applies to first - so I can ask it to just search for one person.  The availability IS different (I've done this many times) so if you're looking for a smaller number of people to change than you already have booked for, the app is the way to go.


Yes, this exactly. Only if there is availability for your entire group initially can you modify from the website. On the app, however, you can check one by one as @hiroMYhero explained.


----------



## marinejjh

If I am reading this correctly  if there are 4 in my group we all have to have the same fastpasses, we can't split them 2 and 2.  Just making sure I saw it right.


----------



## Cluelyss

marinejjh said:


> If I am reading this correctly  if there are 4 in my group we all have to have the same fastpasses, we can't split them 2 and 2.  Just making sure I saw it right.


You can absolutely split up your party. See hiroMYhero's instructions a few posts back, or marciemi's above.


----------



## SnowChaser

I'm an Annual Pass holder & could use some clarification. If we have:

Two upcoming onsite stays: September (8 days of FP already booked) & November, 

and my 60-day FP window for Nov. opens up just before our September trip happens,
will I still be able to book FPs for November?
The first post in this thread says, "Annual Pass (AP) holders can prebook attractions up to 60 days in advance of the beginning of an onsite stay, for a maximum of 7 days or the length of the onsite stay--whichever is greater. As with above, FP+ selections can be made for the entire length of stay."

Are we good to go then, since we have two onsite stays? Or will I need to book for November as we use up our FPs that week in September?


----------



## magpugs

Going to MK and I'm new to FP+.  Mk closes at 10pm what is the last window time I can book a FP+?


----------



## Cluelyss

magpugs said:


> Going to MK and I'm new to FP+.  Mk closes at 10pm what is the last window time I can book a FP+?


9-10 pm


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

I was able to a few minutes ago move up my Sept 7DMT time by a few hours!  So happy, I think I'll keep it there.  It's not as early as I was wanting, but at least it is not at 6 at night.


----------



## Gena001

ougrad86 said:


> Don't see any problem in any of the timing.  For rope drop, we usually try to get there an hour before, but for EMH, you could probably be OK with half an hour.  After 7dmt, it depend on what you like.  There is Dumbo and Winnie the Pooh or Teacups, depending on how much she likes to do.  It should still be pretty easy that early in the morning.




Thanks Ourgrad86! I appreciate your help! I just hope BBB doesn't go_ forver..._and winds up crunching our time for ETWB!!!


----------



## kgkg

Can I make a hotel reservation with check-in date a few days before my actual check-in date so that I can move my 60 day FP+ selection day earlier? I will then cancel the reservation and keep my true reservation. Is this a good, bad  or dangerous idea? Thanks all!


----------



## hiroMYhero

kgkg said:


> Can I make a hotel reservation with check-in date a few days before my actual check-in date so that I can move my 60 day FP+ selection day earlier? I will then cancel the reservation and keep my true reservation. Is this a good, bad  or dangerous idea? Thanks all!


You should just have tickets linked separately and not attached to a package and you'll be able to book for any days that fall into the 60 days + reservation open FP window. You won't need a bogus reservation if you have separate tickets.

For instance, I have an onsite stay in September + separate tickets. I can book FP for today through the end of September.


----------



## kgkg

hiroMYhero said:


> You should just have tickets linked separately and not attached to a package and you'll be able to book for any days that fall into the 60 days + reservation open FP window. You won't need a bogus reservation if you have separate tickets.
> 
> For instance, I have an onsite stay in September + separate tickets. I can book FP for today through the end of September.


I have hotel and tickets booked separately, and both are linked to My Disney Experience. My question is whether I can fake another reservation that has an earlier check in date so that I can book my FP+ earlier, e.g. 65 days before my real check-in time. After I book my FP+, I can just cancel the fake reservation. Is this a practical method?


----------



## hiroMYhero

kgkg said:


> I have hotel and tickets booked separately, and both are linked to My Disney Experience. My question is whether I can fake another reservation that has an earlier check in date so that I can book my FP+ earlier, e.g. 65 days before my real check-in time. After I book my FP+, I can just cancel the fake reservation. Is this a practical method?


No because FPs that were booked based on a reservation that was then canceled, are now being deleted. You need to take a look at the Throwaway Room thread as that is what you are proposing.


----------



## kgkg

hiroMYhero said:


> No because FPs that were booked based on a reservation that was then canceled, are now being deleted. You need to take a look at the Throwaway Room thread as that is what you are proposing.


Thanks so much!


----------



## disprincess2213

Can someone please explain to me how to "move up" your fastpasses on your phone?


----------



## hiroMYhero

disprincess2213 said:


> Can someone please explain to me how to "move up" your fastpasses on your phone?


See POST #3182 a couple of pages back.


----------



## disprincess2213

I read this and thank you for directing me!  So basically you can only "move up " the fastpass if it is available the hour before?  Meaning if I had 
10-11 SDMT
11-12 BTMRR
12-1  SM 
If I finish SDMT at 10:15, I can log in and TRY to change BTMRR to earlier?  But if its not available, I wont be able to, is that correct?  You can only "move up" FP based upon availability?


----------



## hiroMYhero

That's correct. All FPs are based on availability, not your schedule.


----------



## Jenna319

I apologize if this was already asked in a previous post - I went to Fastpass on the WDW Website to see how the picking of fastpasses will look, our trip isn't until 10/31 so our 60 day window is 9/1.  However, the dates listed available right now are only for the next 30 days.... am I going to have a problem with showing 60 days out rather than just 30?  My reservation is linked to the My Magic Experience..... so it should be showing 60 days ahead rather than 30....


----------



## jcarwash

Jenna319 said:


> I apologize if this was already asked in a previous post - I went to Fastpass on the WDW Website to see how the picking of fastpasses will look, our trip isn't until 10/31 so our 60 day window is 9/1.  However, the dates listed available right now are only for the next 30 days.... am I going to have a problem with showing 60 days out rather than just 30?  My reservation is linked to the My Magic Experience..... so it should be showing 60 days ahead rather than 30....



If you have an active ticket enabled in MDE, you can always see FP+ availability for the coming 30 days. Sounds like you may have already activated a ticket in MDE?

The 60 day FP+ window is tied to your resort reservation arrival.


----------



## Jenna319

I have linked both ticket and resort reservations.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Jenna319 said:


> I have linked both ticket and resort reservations.


When you are exactly 60 days out from your check-in day, your window expands to a full 60 days. Mesaboy has a section on this in the first post.


----------



## doconeill

hiroMYhero said:


> No because FPs that were booked based on a reservation that was then canceled, are now being deleted. You need to take a look at the Throwaway Room thread as that is what you are proposing.



you know, if the email notifications were to keep working, I'd be more informed on this thread... 

So currently they are canceling FP+ that were booked under a 60-day window for a specific reservation, even if another reservation exists?


----------



## siskaren

hiroMYhero said:


> When you are exactly 60 days out from your check-in day, your window expands to a full 60 days. Mesaboy has a section on this in the first post.



Highlighted in red.


----------



## hiroMYhero

doconeill said:


> you know, if the email notifications were to keep working, I'd be more informed on this thread...
> 
> So currently they are canceling FP+ that were booked under a 60-day window for a specific reservation, even if another reservation exists?


When an onsite room is canceled between 60-31 days before arrival, the FPs are deleted. If the PP canceled the reservation as soon as FPs were booked, the FPs would be canceled because the 2nd reservation's booking window still had yet to open. 

That's why I directed her to the Throwaway Room thread. There's also been info posted on the SDFP thread. I know mesaboy wanted to keep this thread to FPs specifics rather than morphing off into other realms.


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

If I'm understanding correctly :/ you can only obtain 1 FP+  PER HOUR at MK?  So, if I get a fp for 4pm on a MVMCP night, I can then only get one for 5pm and again at 6?  Having an hour window for each one?  Sorry, I'm confused on the timing...


----------



## Cluelyss

ConnecticutNonna said:


> If I'm understanding correctly :/ you can only obtain 1 FP+  PER HOUR at MK?  So, if I get a fp for 4pm on a MVMCP night, I can then only get one for 5pm and again at 6?  Having an hour window for each one?  Sorry, I'm confused on the timing...


Yes, that's correct. Each return window is 60 minutes long and they cannot overlap. 

On party nights, they have been ending FP return times at 6:30, so you'll need to start your first at 3:30 (or earlier) to be able to obtain 3 on your party ticket.


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, that's correct. Each return window is 60 minutes long and they cannot overlap.
> 
> On party nights, they have been ending FP return times at 6:30, so you'll need to start your first at 3:30 (or earlier) to be able to obtain 3 on your party ticket.


Thank you!  Great info!


----------



## mesaboy2

I would appreciate it if this thread kept to the straight question-and-answer format that it and its predecessor have followed for more than 2 years now.  I believe I have the support of the moderators when I respectfully ask to keep judgment, debate, and argument out of it--none of these are welcome here.

(ETA:  This post made more sense last night.)


----------



## mkh531

So i got an Anna and Elsa FP for our last day of the trip--but the time we got is at night,  after our plane leaves for home! There were no fastpasses left for the day prior to our last day, either, and i logged on to get my FPs the second the site allowed me too (midnight Aug 3).  Is there any chance that they will let me get an earlier FP time if I call pre-trip or plead with CMs at the park?  If not, will I be able to meet A&E at the Halloween party when the lines may be shorter? What am in for here?  This is the part of my trip my kids are looking forward to most but a 5 hour line is just not something i can manage. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cluelyss

mkh531 said:


> So i got an Anna and Elsa FP for our last day of the trip--but the time we got is at night,  after our plane leaves for home! There were no fastpasses left for the day prior to our last day, either, and i logged on to get my FPs the second the site allowed me too (midnight Aug 3).  Is there any chance that they will let me get an earlier FP time if I call pre-trip or plead with CMs at the park?  If not, will I be able to meet A&E at the Halloween party when the lines may be shorter? What am in for here?  This is the part of my trip my kids are looking forward to most but a 5 hour line is just not something i can manage. Thanks in advance!


Lines lines have gotten much more manageable, but if you are unable to find an earlier time, right at rope drop (especially during EMH), at the end of the night, or during the party would be your best options for minimal waits. 

However, don't give up hope in finding an earlier time, as people change their plans frequently. Keep searching and try splitting your party up into smaller groups if needed.  There are also several cancellation boards out there where you may be able to coordinate a drop and grab.

Good luck!!


----------



## mkh531

Thanks! I thought there wouldn't be any MK early EMH during our stay but i see now that there is one day that there is. I guess I will wake the girls early and make a beeline for A&E at rope drop. Maybe the wait will "only" be 2 hours


----------



## once

Which one usually has shorter stand-by wait, Tower of Terror or Rock n’ Roller Coaster (Single Rider)?

I’m going to have a late arrival at Hollywood Studios, after 4pm, mid September. Which of these two should I get a FP+ for?


----------



## Cluelyss

once said:


> Which one usually has shorter stand-by wait, Tower of Terror or Rock n’ Roller Coaster (Single Rider)?
> 
> I’m going to have a late arrival at Hollywood Studios, after 4pm, mid September. Which of these two should I get a FP+ for?


Single rider at RNRC should be shorter, but why not FP both?


----------



## ekrekel

Looking at FP+ Availability for Midway Mania, I'm seeing a block of no availability for Oct 15-19 (71-75 days out). I don't see any ride maintenance scheduled, any ideas?


----------



## once

Cluelyss said:


> Single rider at RNRC should be shorter, but why not FP both?


 
Thank you! Wish I could. Tier 1 FP+ has both of my favorites, Toy Story Mania and Rock n’ Roller Coaster and I want to pick Toy Story.


----------



## Cluelyss

once said:


> Thank you! Wish I could. Tier 1 FP+ has both of my favorites, Toy Story Mania and Rock n’ Roller Coaster and I want to pick Toy Story.


Then definitely FP TSMM and TOT!


----------



## Boardwalk III

Think I saw this somewhere but can't remember where. I have a MDE account for an October trip and my FP+ Window opens next week. I have successfully linked my annual pass and my sister also bought passes for herself and her two grown children, and they are on my MDE account. I linked those as well (all on one confirm number) and see messages on the "Reservations" tab saying each person has a park pass linked. I wanted to "practice" this week doing FP+ bookings which I understand  you can do as an onsite guest,  but when I go to FP+ it only shows passes for myself and my sister but not her kids. It this something that will change when I hit my 60 day Mark or do I need to call WDW technology to resolve? I just want to be certain. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## siskaren

Boardwalk III said:


> Think I saw this somewhere but can't remember where. I have a MDE account for an October trip and my FP+ Window opens next week. I have successfully linked my annual pass and my sister also bought passes for herself and her two grown children, and they are on my MDE account. I linked those as well (all on one confirm number) and see messages on the "Reservations" tab saying each person has a park pass linked. I wanted to "practice" this week doing FP+ bookings which I understand  you can do as an onsite guest,  but when I go to FP+ it only shows passes for myself and my sister but not her kids. It this something that will change when I hit my 60 day Mark or do I need to call WDW technology to resolve? I just want to be certain. Many thanks in advance!



Is your sister doing a package? If so, then only hers will show up until the 60 mark (hers show up because she's the lead name on the reservation). This is discussed in bullet point number 3 under Booking Windows and Scheduling in the first post.


----------



## Boardwalk III

siskaren said:


> Is your sister doing a package? If so, then only hers will show up until the 60 mark (hers show up because she's the lead name on the reservation). This is discussed in bullet point number 3 under Booking Windows and Scheduling in the first post.



No she just bought park-hoppers and is staying with me on DVC points. Thoughts?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Boardwalk III said:


> No she just bought park-hoppers and is staying with me on DVC points. Thoughts?


I think you need to call. With only one Confirmation Number for 3 passes, you won't be able to schedule FPs for 3 people. Each person has to have a ticket/confirmation number linked directly to them. One Confirmation Number can't be used for all 3.


----------



## ougrad86

Mesaboy, thank you for this wonderful resource  !  I have been following since the inception of the first thread, it has answered many of my questions and I have been able to answer a few myself.  I have one that I haven't seen yet though, and I hope that someone can help me with it.

DS and myself have 5 days remaining on our 10 day NE PH.  I have another 10 day ticket to attach to mine, but for DS I plan to just purchase one more day for our 6 day trip.  Just can't swing another 10 day NE PH, although UT has some left).  I see two options on the web site - MK and non-MK.  Is there anyway to set that ticket up in MDE so it will be used on a non-MK day, or do I just pay the extra since I have no idea when it will be used  ?  Since MK is the first and last day, I can't have one first and one last, but not sure if it would let me use it in the middle.

Hope someone knows the answer to this one!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## hiroMYhero

@ougrad86  You can buy the lower priced ticket, add guest "DS Ticket" to your friend list, and link the ticket to DS Ticket. Use the ticket on a non-MK day to enter the park and FP lines.

You can book FPs for this ticket using your open FP booking window. By doing it this way, your non-expiring ticket can be used for all your MK days.


----------



## mickeymom629

hiroMYhero said:


> @ougrad86  You can buy the lower priced ticket, add DS Ticket to your friend list, and link the ticket to DS Ticket. Use the ticket on a non-MK day to enter the park and FP lines.
> 
> You can book FPs for this ticket using your open FP booking window. By doing it this way, your non-expiring ticket can be used for all your MK days.



On another thread, I was told to be sure to go to Guest Services at the park to make sure the correct ticket is used for the day you want to use it.  So, if you don't want your non-expiring day to be used on a day you don't go to the MK, you need to make sure the non-MK ticket is used.


----------



## hiroMYhero

mickeymom629 said:


> On another thread, I was told to be sure to go to Guest Services at the park to make sure the correct ticket is used for the day you want to use it.  So, if you don't want your non-expiring day to be used on a day you don't go to the MK, you need to make sure the non-MK ticket is used.


When linked to a completely separate person (DS Ticket), there is no way it takes a ticket entitlement from DS's non-expiring entitlements.This is the best way to be in charge of your own tickets without going to Guest Relations.

In April, the YC Concierge had no idea how to search for individual FPs for our party of two. He admitted he had never used FPs and MagicBands because he never goes into the park. So, I told him I would book my own FPs and change the times. He had no idea that a person could change to earlier times than what MDE gave. That's when I knew that reassigning tickets was better than Guest Relations.


----------



## mickeymom629

hiroMYhero said:


> When linked to a completely separate person (DS Ticket), there is no way it takes a ticket entitlement from DS's non-expiring entitlements.This is the best way to be in charge of your own tickets without going to Guest Relations.
> 
> In April, the YC Concierge had no idea how to search for individual FPs for our party of two. He admitted he had never used FPs and MagicBands because he never goes into the park. So, I told him I would book my own FPs and change the times. He had no idea that a person could change to earlier times than what MDE gave. That's when I knew that reassigning tickets was better than Guest Relations.



I guess that's why I was told you have to go to the GS at the park, not the hotel.  Also, OP's DS will also have the 5 days left on his N-E PH, so it seems there may be an issue of which tickets of his are used on particular days.  ...unless I am misunderstanding, which is quite possible.


----------



## hiroMYhero

mickeymom629 said:


> I guess that's why I was told you have to go to the GS at the park, not the hotel.  Also, OP's DS will also have the 5 days left on his N-E PH, so it seems there may be an issue of which tickets of his are used on particular days.  ...unless I am misunderstanding, which is quite possible.


Concierges and Guest Relations have the same training for MDE. I trust my own ticket manipulation over a CM.

There's no reason to go to Guest Relations if you reassign your tickets by yourself. If DS has the 5- day N-E ticket and guest "DS Ticket" (or any random name) has the non-MK ticket, there is no way entering the park with the non-MK ticket deducts from DS because DS and "DS Ticket" are two separate guests.


----------



## 123SA

4th Fast Pass question

The 3rd fast pass window starts at  11:15.  I have FP for our entire party, but I don't like this ride and won't go on. (There isn't anything else I like and rather than confuse myself, I think I need to take it and "use" it.)   My family goes on the ride at 11:15 and I go to the line with them and get my band swiped so that the FP is  "used".  Do I have to wait until 12:15 to try for a 4th FP, or can I go get one for the whole family while they are riding?

Thank you


----------



## caperguy

In downtown Disney, should you get a magic band first (we're staying off-site), then go to guest relations to retrieve the pass/ticket we had ordered, and at that point Guest relations would link our account to the magic band? 

(I'm sure this is somewhere in the past 160 pages...sorry for duplication)


----------



## hiroMYhero

caperguy said:


> In downtown Disney, should you get a magic band first (we're staying off-site), then go to guest relations to retrieve the pass/ticket we had ordered, and at that point Guest relations would link our account to the magic band?
> 
> (I'm sure this is somewhere in the past 160 pages...sorry for duplication)


As soon as you purchase the MagicBands, link the ID #s on the back of the bands to the people in your party. If your tickets are already linked in MDE, you won't have to pick up your tickets. Just use the MagicBands at the entrance tapstiles and FP lines.

If you want the plastic tickets, pick up your tickets and then buy MagicBands. The CM will link the MagicBands to your MDE by using your tickets.


----------



## Cluelyss

123SA said:


> 4th Fast Pass question
> 
> The 3rd fast pass window starts at  11:15.  I have FP for our entire party, but I don't like this ride and won't go on. (There isn't anything else I like and rather than confuse myself, I think I need to take it and "use" it.)   My family goes on the ride at 11:15 and I go to the line with them and get my band swiped so that the FP is  "used".  Do I have to wait until 12:15 to try for a 4th FP, or can I go get one for the whole family while they are riding?
> 
> Thank you


Once the 3rd has been used, you can schedule your 4th. If you do not scan your band with them, then you would need to wait for the entire window to expire before scheduling the 4th.


----------



## babynala

Thanks for all the advise on this thread.  I recently did my FP+ reservations and am happy with my selections (even if I'm not happy with the process).  

I was worried because I couldn't see my "dad" as he is associated to my mom's account (to whom I am linked).  Sure enough, just as written in the first few posts, at midnight on my FP night he appeared and I was able to get FPs for our entire party.

Thanks again for all the information in the first few posts as well as all the users who update this thread and answer all the questions.


----------



## kgkg

I am a little confused. Is the total number of FP+ I can get for either Magic Kingdom or Animal Kingdom three for my entire ticketed period (e.g. 4 days) ? Or can I get 3 FP+ each day for Magic Kingdom or Animal Kingdom? Thanks, all!


----------



## Cluelyss

kgkg said:


> I am a little confused. Is the total number of FP+ I can get for either Magic Kingdom or Animal Kingdom three for my entire ticketed period (e.g. 4 days) ? Or can I get 3 FP+ each day for Magic Kingdom or Animal Kingdom? Thanks, all!


It's 3 per person per day (limited to 1 park each day)


----------



## daughtersrus

Can you choose one ride at Epcot and 2 rides at MK for the same day or do you have to choose 3 at the same park?


----------



## thr33boys

daughtersrus said:


> Can you choose one ride at Epcot and 2 rides at MK for the same day or do you have to choose 3 at the same park?



It has to be 3 at the same park. Once those 3 are used or expired, if you decide to hop you can then get your add'l fp at the park you hop to (at the park's kiosks), pending availability


----------



## senadler

I have a question about booking FP+ with my MNSSHP tickets.  Does it matter what park I book those FP+ in?  We are going to two parks that day, and I would like to use my regular tickets to be able to book MK FP+ at 60 days.  I would then use the party tickets (on a separate MDE account) to book FP+ for earlier in the day at Epcot at the 30 day mark.  Does anyone see an issue with this?


----------



## hiroMYhero

senadler said:


> I have a question about booking FP+ with my MNSSHP tickets.  Does it matter what park I book those FP+ in?  We are going to two parks that day, and I would like to use my regular tickets to be able to book MK FP+ at 60 days.  I would then use the party tickets (on a separate MDE account) to book FP+ for earlier in the day at Epcot at the 30 day mark.  Does anyone see an issue with this?


Yes, the issue is the MNSSHP ticket only allows FPs to be booked at MK.

Link your MDE #2 to your original MDE and the 60 day window applies to all listed in MDE #2. You can book FPs for any time of the day for MK when using your MNSSHP ticket entitlement. Use your regular park ticket to book Epcot FPs.


----------



## senadler

hiroMYhero said:


> Link your MDE #2 to your original MDE and the 60 day window applies to all listed in MDE #2. You can book FPs for any time of the day for MK when using your MNSSHP ticket entitlement. Use your regular park ticket to book Epcot FPs.



I took a look in MDE and don't see a way to link them.  Are there instructions somewhere?


----------



## hiroMYhero

senadler said:


> I took a look in MDE and don't see a way to link them.  Are there instructions somewhere?


You have to "invite" the account manager of MDE #2 from your Family and Friends profile list. It may be at the bottom of the listing - I only use the app so am not much help when it comes to the website.

Before you do the invite, go to MDE #2 and change all the names so they don't match anyone in MDE #1. I have a guest named RedMB on my friend list.


----------



## senadler

hiroMYhero said:


> You have to "invite" the account manager of MDE #2 from your Family and Friends profile list. It may be at the bottom of the listing - I only use the app so am not much help when it comes to the website.



Sorry for all the questions, but I'm still trying to figure this out.  I did invite the account manager fro MDE#2 after changing the name.  So that person now shows up in MDE#1.  But no one else from MDE#2 shows up in my list.  No one else has their own MDE account, so not sure how to add them.  Also, for those under 13 it indicates you can't invite them to share.  I can change the ages in MDE#2 for most, but not sure if that would cause an issue with the two that have children's tickets for MNSSHP.


----------



## hiroMYhero

You don't have to ask them to share, you just need them linked with the MDE #2. If you list their names, it should pop-up that they are managed by MDE#2 account holder.

Where are your MNSSHP tickets? If you haven't linked them anywhere, add random names to your original MDE and link the MNSSHP tickets to the random people. Then you can also book 60 days out.

Alternately, you should be able to reassign tickets to the Account Manager #2 and then reassign them to random guests listed in MDE #1. Whatever you do, do not list any matching names.


----------



## senadler

It wasn't working on the website so I went to the app on my ipad.  Worked great.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

I reserved my FP+ last night. After booking the original 3 for both days, I modified one each day FP+ for my non-roller coaster loving wife. Everything is still showing up fine on the website. When I look at the app on my android phone, one day looks fine. The other day shows up as if I swapped all of our FP+ choices to the one for my wife. Just a glitch? Anything to be concerned with?


----------



## kgkg

What will happen to my FP+ if the ride is temporarily suspended while I have the FP+ for the time slot?


----------



## hiroMYhero

kgkg said:


> What will happen to my FP+ if the ride is temporarily suspended while I have the FP+ for the time slot?


You will have an anytime FP added to your FP account. It will be good for that specific ride or most others if you wanted to substitute.


----------



## wsegars

senadler said:


> Sorry for all the questions, but I'm still trying to figure this out.  I did invite the account manager fro MDE#2 after changing the name.  So that person now shows up in MDE#1.  But no one else from MDE#2 shows up in my list.  No one else has their own MDE account, so not sure how to add them.  Also, for those under 13 it indicates you can't invite them to share.  I can change the ages in MDE#2 for most, but not sure if that would cause an issue with the two that have children's tickets for MNSSHP.



I was wondering how did you get it to work?  Did it just work from the ipad for some reason?   I get to the same spot where only the manager of MDE#2 shows up in the list of MDE#1, both on the computer and on the phone app.  When I try to get FPs for the manager of MDE#2, it says "Needs Park Admission".  So I'm guessing that it's not allowing the Halloween ticket to count as park admission.  I have linked the Halloween passes to everyone in MDE#2.  I appreciate any help.  I must have messed up along the way somewhere.


----------



## senadler

wsegars said:


> I was wondering how did you get it to work? Did it just work from the ipad for some reason? I get to the same spot where only the manager of MDE#2 shows up in the list of MDE#1, both on the computer and on the phone app. When I try to get FPs for the manager of MDE#2, it says "Needs Park Admission". So I'm guessing that it's not allowing the Halloween ticket to count as park admission. I have linked the Halloween passes to everyone in MDE#2. I appreciate any help. I must have messed up along the way somewhere.



I am not at the point to book FP since we are not yet within our 60 days.  What I was able to do, is once I added the manager from MDE#2 to MDE#1, when I selected add guest (in MDE#1) all of the other guests in MDE#2 showed up and I could send a request to the manager of MDE#2 to add them.  Now in my MDE#1 I have all the guests from both MDE#1 and MDE#2 listed.  From what I understand, once I reach my 60 day window, it will open for all guests to book FP+.  Another benefit for me is that I have some additional ADRs in MDE#2 (sometimes our party of 11 is splitting up) and I can now see them all in MDE#1.

One additional note:  I was getting an error when trying to add the guests on the website but it worked on my ipad.


----------



## wsegars

Great, I was able to get everybody listed on MDE#1.  Thanks!  We're under 60 days out, but when I try to make FP reservations, it says "Needs Park Admission" next to everyone on MDE#2. Looks like denial.


----------



## senadler

That's not good.  I will have to come up with another strategy for mine train.  I know we won't be able to get it at 30 days using our Halloween tickets.  Let us know if it works out.


----------



## hiroMYhero

wsegars said:


> Great, I was able to get everybody listed on MDE#1.  Thanks!  We're under 60 days out, but when I try to make FP reservations, it says "Needs Park Admission" next to everyone on MDE#2. Looks like denial.


In MDE #2, in the Profile, is it showing that each ticket is linked to the correct people. I had to link them after I purchased through my MDE account. Did you do this additional step? The MNSSHP tickets have to be managed in MDE #2 before they will show up in#1.


----------



## hiroMYhero

senadler said:


> That's not good.  I will have to come up with another strategy for mine train.  I know we won't be able to get it at 30 days using our Halloween tickets.  Let us know if it works out.


The reason why you linked MNSSHP tickets in MDE #2 to MDE #1 is so you can book FPs with your MNSSHP tickets when your 60-day window opens. Be prepared to book FPs for everyone with a linked ticket (party and regular).


----------



## wsegars

hiroMYhero said:


> In MDE #2, in the Profile, is it showing that each ticket is linked to the correct people. I had to link them after I purchased through my MDE account. Did you do this additional step? The MNSSHP tickets have to be managed in MDE #2 before they will show up in#1.



Yeah, I clicked on link tickets, tapped in the code for each one and assigned them to each person in MDE#2.  We have tickets for 2 Halloween parties so there's 2 linked to each person as seen below (screenshot from MDE#2). Not sure if that causes an issue.  The Halloween tickets do show up in MDE#1 in the My Reservations and Tickets link as well. I must be doing something wrong.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## senadler

hiroMYhero said:


> The reason why you linked MNSSHP tickets in MDE #2 to MDE #1 is so you can book FPs with your MNSSHP tickets when your 60-day window opens. Be prepared to book FPs for everyone with a linked ticket (party and regular).



That's the plan, but that is what wsegars is trying to do and it doesn't seem to be working.  I do have everything linked, so we will see what happens at 60 days.


----------



## senadler

wsegars said:


> The Halloween tickets do show up in MDE#1 in the My Reservations and Tickets link as well. I must be doing something wrong. Thanks for the help.



I went back and looked at mine.  They all show in MDE#1, but the tickets from MDE#2 show as non-transferable.


----------



## wsegars

Yeah, mine are the same.  In MDE#1, the Halloween tickets all show as non-transferable.  In MDE#2, they can be reassigned.  The screenshot above was from MDE#2.


----------



## hiroMYhero

G


wsegars said:


> Yeah, I clicked on link tickets, tapped in the code for each one and assigned them to each person in MDE#2.  We have tickets for 2 Halloween parties so there's 2 linked to each person as seen below (screenshot from MDE#2). Not sure if that causes an issue.  The Halloween tickets do show up in MDE#1 in the My Reservations and Tickets link as well. I must be doing something wrong.  Thanks for the help.


Go back to MDE #2 and see if you can now book FPS for Darth and friends... When the 60-day window opens.

I have my CM friend's MDE linked to mine to open the 60-day window for her. When I need to schedule FPs, I go into her MDE to do so... and the 60-day window is available in her MDE.


----------



## wsegars

I logged into MDE#2.  When I click on make new Fast Pass+ reservation, it says Valid Park Admission Required like below:






It doesn't list Darth's buddies due to this reason:

Don't See Someone From Your Family & Friends List?
Valid theme park admission is required to access FastPass+ service, so Guests who are not listed may still need to get set up to access FastPass+ service.

To recap it all, I created MDE#2 for Darth and friends.  Added the Halloween tickets and linked them to everybody.  I then went into MDE#1 and invited Darth and friends.  Just let me know if I messed it up somewhere along the line.


----------



## hiroMYhero

wsegars said:


> I logged into MDE#2.  When I click on make new Fast Pass+ reservation, it says Valid Park Admission Required like below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't list Darth's buddies due to this reason:
> 
> Don't See Someone From Your Family & Friends List?
> Valid theme park admission is required to access FastPass+ service, so Guests who are not listed may still need to get set up to access FastPass+ service.
> 
> To recap it all, I created MDE#2 for Darth and friends.  Added the Halloween tickets and linked them to everybody.  I then went into MDE#1 and invited Darth and friends.  Just let me know if I messed it up somewhere along the line.


The only thing I can think of is to close out your MDE (app or website) and then reopen it to see if anything changes. For the first day or two that I had my MNSSHP tickets I couldn't book and wasn't sure if the system was glitchy then the message to link and confirm finally appeared.

I canceled my tickets today and will get a new set tomorrow so will link them up to see what happens.


----------



## Boardwalk III

Somewhat related question..... Four people going on DVC reservations. My 60-day window opens on Wednesday night. In addition to park passes (3 park-hoppers and one AP) , I bought 4 MNSSHP hard tickets and linked them on my MDE to each person. All of those are showing up as tickets on my MDE (in addition to our park tickets) The first day of our trip (10/12) we are only using party tickets, arriving at 4 pm. When my 60 window opens, and I go to select FP+ on MDE, how do I tell it to use my party tickets for FP+ from 4-7pm rather than our park passes for that day? I have been "test" booking  FP selections the past few days (and then cancelling them) and it never gives me an option to select what kind of ticket I am using so am confused.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Boardwalk III said:


> Somewhat related question..... Four people going on DVC reservations. My 60-day window opens on Wednesday night. In addition to park passes (3 park-hoppers and one AP) , I bought 4 MNSSHP hard tickets and linked them on my MDE to each person. All of those are showing up as tickets on my MDE (in addition to our park tickets) The first day of our trip (10/12) we are only using party tickets, arriving at 4 pm. When my 60 window opens, and I go to select FP+ on MDE, how do I tell it to use my party tickets for FP+ from 4-7pm rather than our park passes for that day? I have been "test" booking  FP selections the past few days (and then cancelling them) and it never gives me an option to select what kind of ticket I am using so am confused.


You don't have to tell MDE anything. It's when you actually enter the park for the party that the system deducts the MNSSHP ticket entitlement.

FPs are booked based on the availability of ticket entitlements. MDE doesn't differentiate the entitlements; it's the entrance tapstile that will deduct the entitlement at the moment you enter the park.


----------



## Boardwalk III

hiroMYhero said:


> You don't have to tell MDE anything. It's when you actually enter the park for the party that the system deducts the MNSSHP ticket entitlement.
> 
> FPs are booked based on the availability of ticket entitlements. MDE doesn't differentiate the entitlements; it's the entrance tapstile that will deduct the entitlement at the moment you enter the park.



Ahhh, I see. So if my guests have 5-day park hoppers and the MNSSHP tickets and all are linked, I will be able to book 6 days of FP+ 60 days out? (Have a split DVC stay which was a problem when I made Dining Ressies but hopefully won't affect FP?) And do I have the date right- check in on 10-12 so I can begin FP+ This WED night at midnight? Many thanks!


----------



## Boardwalk III

hiroMYhero said:


> I think you need to call. With only one Confirmation Number for 3 passes, you won't be able to schedule FPs for 3 people. Each person has to have a ticket/confirmation number linked directly to them. One Confirmation Number can't be used for all 3.



Finally got to the bottom of this after two calls to technology, and a cautionary tale. So I had set up my party of 4 on a new MDE. Two of them accepted my invite to establish an MDE account and connect. All looked fine.  When my sister went online to buy park passes for herself and her kids it somehow added the kids names onto her account and Their tickets didn't show on mine (but her ticket did). 1st call to technology they did something which did make all the tickets appear in my MDE. But then I realized that the two kids names were now duplicated in my MDE, with my original names linked to the MNSSHP passes that I bought previously and the duplicate names linked to their park passes (so looked like I had a party of 6) Another 30 minutes on the line with WDW technology today and I think they have properly merged and resolved everything. Fingers crossed for FP+ Selections in two days!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Boardwalk III said:


> And do I have the date right- check in on 10-12 so I can begin FP+ This WED night at midnight?


Yes, 12:00 between Wednesday > Thursday.

Onsite stay > onsite stay keeps your FP window open to book for all your park days. It's very different than the ADR + 10 rules. 

I'm glad the techs helped with the ticket assignments! Good luck with FP booking.


----------



## Saxsoon

at least based on my experience from last May, this is very solid advice


----------



## wsegars

hiroMYhero said:


> The only thing I can think of is to close out your MDE (app or website) and then reopen it to see if anything changes. For the first day or two that I had my MNSSHP tickets I couldn't book and wasn't sure if the system was glitchy then the message to link and confirm finally appeared.
> 
> I canceled my tickets today and will get a new set tomorrow so will link them up to see what happens.



Cool.  I tried again this morning, but I get the same thing.  Let me know if it works for you. Thanks!


----------



## Boardwalk III

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes, 12:00 between Wednesday > Thursday.
> 
> Onsite stay > onsite stay keeps your FP window open to book for all your park days. It's very different than the ADR + 10 rules.
> 
> I'm glad the techs helped with the ticket assignments! Good luck with FP booking.




Terrific - thanks...couldn't have figured this all out without this thread and your help!


----------



## Jennygt

bump, I need to read up on the whole FP+ deal. I am iterested in the theroy behind just booking fp if even for the wrong time or wrong ride and then going back in and changing to meet my needs better, and quick tips?


----------



## hiroMYhero

wsegars said:


> Cool.  I tried again this morning, but I get the same thing.  Let me know if it works for you. Thanks!


The new set has been purchased but I haven't been sent the Ticket #s. I have a copy of the receipt but it doesn't appear to be the complete number... I don't think the complete number would be printed on the receipt when it could easily be linked to any MDE account... will report back if I get the #s.


----------



## wmjeffer

.


----------



## goodeats

So if my FP+ window opens August 18th I can log into my computer just after midnight EST. That would be 9:01pm in CA on the 17th?


----------



## siskaren

goodeats said:


> So if my FP+ window opens August 18th I can log into my computer just after midnight EST. That would be 9:01pm in CA on the 17th?



Correct.


----------



## mds88

Does anyone know if they do fast pass for the mickey's once upon a Christmas parade once it switches from the festival of fantasy parade?


----------



## Stacey012345

Help needed, please.   I keep seeing people mention they can move up the times of consecutive FP+ when in the park (ex: use first one, then use app to move up time on second one to right then).  Questions - I can't find anywhere that shows how to do this, and also, if you search for an earlier time but one isn't there, does that ruin your existing FP and make you lose it or is there a way to exit out and keep it?


----------



## garris3404

goodeats said:


> So if my FP+ window opens August 18th I can log into my computer just after midnight EST. That would be 9:01pm in CA on the 17th?


Don't waste that 1 minute.  As soon as the clock strikes midnight at the castle (EST), start booking your FP+.


----------



## Cluelyss

Stacey012345 said:


> Help needed, please.   I keep seeing people mention they can move up the times of consecutive FP+ when in the park (ex: use first one, then use app to move up time on second one to right then).  Questions - I can't find anywhere that shows how to do this, and also, if you search for an earlier time but one isn't there, does that ruin your existing FP and make you lose it or is there a way to exit out and keep it?


You would use the modify FP option. And you don't lose anything until you confirm the new time.


----------



## Stacey012345

Cluelyss said:


> You would use the modify FP option. And you don't lose anything until you confirm the new time.



Thank you!


----------



## Boardwalk III

Toy Story in October? Just checked the Dibbs FP+'site and it says all FP's are booked from 10/15-10/27 for TSM. How can this be? My booking window opens at midnight tonight!


----------



## 22Tink

Boardwalk III said:


> Toy Story in October? Just checked the Dibbs FP+'site and it says all FP's are booked from 10/15-10/27 for TSM. How can this be? My booking window opens at midnight tonight!


I don't think they're all booked, I think they've blocked them for some reason. Who knows why though??


----------



## Cluelyss

Boardwalk III said:


> Toy Story in October? Just checked the Dibbs FP+'site and it says all FP's are booked from 10/15-10/27 for TSM. How can this be? My booking window opens at midnight tonight!


I have not heard of a refurb, but it's been blocked out after 10/14 since those dates opened up.


----------



## Boardwalk III

OK - thanks - it is what it is then


----------



## MudBud

Cluelyss said:


> Single rider at RNRC should be shorter, but why not FP both?



my husband & I were going to do a fastpass & child swap/rider switch for RNRC but would it be just as quick for each of us to use the single rider line? And then we would save a fastpass


----------



## Cluelyss

MudBud said:


> my husband & I were going to do a fastpass & child swap/rider switch for RNRC but would it be just as quick for each of us to use the single rider line? And then we would save a fastpass


Single rider won't be faster than FP, but definitely better than SB....AND saves the FP!!


----------



## kgkg

Can an adult use a child's FP+? I am asking in case that my daughter does not want to go on a ride and I can give the FP+ to another friend who is an adult. Thanks!


----------



## HulkBuster

^ yup


----------



## tinabina919

Is it worth using a FP for the Frozen Sing a Long or can I just get there like a half hour early?


----------



## kgkg

kgkg said:


> Can an adult use a child's FP+? I am asking in case that my daughter does not want to go on a ride and I can give the FP+ to another friend who is an adult. Thanks!



Do I need to go to the kiosk to change the FP+, or just switching cards is fine? Also, can a child book a FP+ as a single person without the parent selecting the same ride at the same time? Thank you all!


----------



## HulkBuster

switching cards or bands is fine its talked about in the first few posts


----------



## jcarwash

tinabina919 said:


> Is it worth using a FP for the Frozen Sing a Long or can I just get there like a half hour early?



I think planning to arrive 30 minutes in advance of A Frozen Sing-Along Celebration is a good approach, especially if you have a higher priority use of a tier 2 FP+ in mind.


----------



## sdsatl

Would you schedule FP+ for 4-7 *as a non partygoer*? I would prefer to keep my early afternoon princess FP+ (and definitely SDMT 2:30-3:30), but I'm nervous 4-7 will be more crowded than 1-4, because of arriving partygoers. Help?


----------



## MudBud

Okay, big breath... I'm trying to ask this as simply as possible but I don't know if that's going to happen!

If 3 groups of people are going to Disney, how likely is it that they can book similar times for fastpasses WITHOUT linking their accounts?  Here's the situation:

My family (DH, DD & me) is going to Disney on week 1. My niece is going week 2. We won't see each other.  My sister (her mom) is coming half way through my trip & staying half way through my niece's.

If I link my sister's account (with her boyfriend on it) to my account, can I book her fastpasses at my 60 days or do I need to wait to her 60 days?  Will she be able to make changes to the FPs later or will I have to do all the changes?

If my niece & my sister want to match up FPs will my niece's account also have to be linked up with mine & then I have to book all of the rides?

Which brings me back to my first question because it seems to involved to link & the accounts!

TIA


----------



## Wdw1015

Maybe this has been asked somewhere but I didn't see it, I apologize if this is a repeat. Do I have to link my MNSSHP tickets to MDE in order to book FP for that day? We are not planning to attend a park before the party.


----------



## Aidensmum

I've booked FP 30 days out for Disney Studios. Could only get 5 out of the 6 in our group in roughly the same FP window for TSM. The 6th is on their own way later in the day. How can I improve my chances of picking up an earlier FP when someone else drops theirs and it becomes  available?


----------



## andrewilley

Wdw1015 said:


> Do I have to link my MNSSHP tickets to MDE in order to book FP for that day? We are not planning to attend a park before the party.



Yes, you need to have some sort of ticket attached before you can make FP+ reservations. Only book slots which you can use after 4pm obviously, as you can't get in before then.

Andre


----------



## garris3404

andrewilley said:


> Yes, you need to have some sort of ticket attached before you can make FP+ reservations. Only book slots which you can use after 4pm obviously, as you can't get in before then.
> 
> Andre


Book you FP+ from 3:30 - 6:30.  You can enter the park around 4,  But all FP+ windows must end by 6:30.


----------



## by602

OK


----------



## Cluelyss

Aidensmum said:


> I've booked FP 30 days out for Disney Studios. Could only get 5 out of the 6 in our group in roughly the same FP window for TSM. The 6th is on their own way later in the day. How can I improve my chances of picking up an earlier FP when someone else drops theirs and it becomes  available?


You just have to keep checking unfortunately.


----------



## Meredith23

Hoping someone here can help, I've spoken to two different CM's and gotten two completely different answers. We have annual passes and an upcoming 10 day trip. Half of our trip is onsite and the other half is offsite. MDE will only allow me to make fast passes for 7 days of our trip(which I've already made). I can not make any more fast passes in MDE until after I've used 1 day of the passes I've already booked. Does this also apply to booking fast passes in park at a kiosk? For example, if I were to go to Orlando for a business trip prior to the trip I've booked fp's for, stay offsite but want to spend one day in one of the parks, would I be able to go to a kiosk in park and make fast passes for the day? Or will I get the same message at the kiosk as I get in MDE that I have used all of my fast pass allotment and I have to drop one of the days I've made fp for before I can add more?


----------



## kkendle

I booked my fast passes the other night for our upcoming trip  Now I am thinking about changing a park day around...going to a different prk than I scheduled the fast passes for.  How can I check to see if there are available fast passes for the attraction and park I want to change to without cancelling the ones I already have scheduled?  So...I have FP scheduled for HS on a Monday and EP on a Thursday....I am thinking of switching the park days to EP on Monday and HS on Thursday....I don't know how to see what is available without cancelling what I already have.  I went in and tried to modify them for that day but got a message that it would cancel them.


----------



## eeyoresnr

another question about booking on MNSSHP day... we have tickets to party... I know can't get in before 4 with these tickets, but when we get to WDW we will be upgrading our 3 day tickets to annual passes, so if I have already booked FP for times outside of the 4-6:30 timeframe (such as 2 pm) will we be able to use them since we plan to arrive at park about noon the day of our party?


----------



## Cluelyss

kkendle said:


> I booked my fast passes the other night for our upcoming trip  Now I am thinking about changing a park day around...going to a different prk than I scheduled the fast passes for.  How can I check to see if there are available fast passes for the attraction and park I want to change to without cancelling the ones I already have scheduled?  So...I have FP scheduled for HS on a Monday and EP on a Thursday....I am thinking of switching the park days to EP on Monday and HS on Thursday....I don't know how to see what is available without cancelling what I already have.  I went in and tried to modify them for that day but got a message that it would cancel them.


It will not actually cancel your existing selections until you confirm the new ones. So you are doing it exactly right. If you don't like what you see, simply exit out and everything will stay as-is.


----------



## Hopefully

Bump


----------



## hiroMYhero

eeyoresnr said:


> another question about booking on MNSSHP day... we have tickets to party... I know can't get in before 4 with these tickets, but when we get to WDW we will be upgrading our 3 day tickets to annual passes, so if I have already booked FP for times outside of the 4-6:30 timeframe (such as 2 pm) will we be able to use them since we plan to arrive at park about noon the day of our party?


Yes, you'll be able to use them. FPs aren't attached to specific tickets. Your AP will provide the access to your FP data when you are at the FP tapstile.


----------



## bunnyboo

We're doing a split stay. We have room only reservations at AKV for 5 nights and then FD package for 4 nights with 5day tickets. The 2 reservations are on separate MDEs but they're linked as friends/family. I know we'll only be able to book FP+ for days during our package stay, but will we be able to book them 60 days before our AKV stay? Or do we have to wait for 60 days before our package start? Just wondering because I read that people can piggyback off someone else's FP+ window if they're linked, but not sure if it applies to packages.


----------



## TDDisney

Sorry if this is a repeat....If we book a 9:00-10:00 fp, but ride that ride first thing at opening, will we be able to ride it again within that hour using our fp?  Or, will the fp "delete" when we scan our magic bands at the ride?  Thanks!


----------



## Phil Dunphy

you dont scan your magic bands in the regular line so you can go again in the fast pass line


----------



## senadler

I tried searching this thread, but did not find a clear answer, and most of the information was over six months old.  If we are going to use a child swap for a ride that our DS4 is not big enough to ride, do both adults need to have a FP+ to be able to utilize the swap?  I wanted to use my FP+ to do a character meet with DS4, but was then unsure if I could then use the child swap for the other ride.


----------



## thr33boys

senadler said:


> I tried searching this thread, but did not find a clear answer, and most of the information was over six months old.  If we are going to use a child swap for a ride that our DS4 is not big enough to ride, do both adults need to have a FP+ to be able to utilize the swap?  I wanted to use my FP+ to do a character meet with DS4, but was then unsure if I could then use the child swap for the other ride.



You both don't need to have a fp for the ride you're using rider swap. One adult can fp and get rider swap for the second adult and you can use your fp as you like.


----------



## Cluelyss

Phil Dunphy said:


> you dont scan your magic bands in the regular line so you can go again in the fast pass line


Not sure, but I think OP was inquiring as to whether or not they could ride multiple times within their FP hour? If so, the answer is no, the FP will be marked as "used" once you scan your band the first time.


----------



## HulkBuster

Cluelyss said:


> Not sure, but I think OP was inquiring as to whether or not they could ride multiple times within their FP hour? If so, the answer is no, the FP will be marked as "used" once you scan your band the first time.



I see what your saying, now I'm not sure what they're asking but you are right for sure


----------



## oj01

HulkBuster said:


> I see what your saying, now I'm not sure what they're asking but you are right for sure



I think the first answer was the one the OP was looking for. We're thinking of the same thing. Planning a ride at rope drop, but also getting a FP+ as a backup, with the bonus of being able to ride twice if we manage to be there for rope drop.


----------



## Cluelyss

oj01 said:


> I think the first answer was the one the OP was looking for. We're thinking of the same thing. Planning a ride at rope drop, but also getting a FP+ as a backup, with the bonus of being able to ride twice if we manage to be there for rope drop.


Yes, you can definitely do this. There are 2 separate entrances, one for FP and one for SB. In this case, you'd enter the SB line first, where your band is not scanned. Then when you enter the FP line on your second trip, you will scan your band and "use" the FP.


----------



## goodeats

Made my first FP reservations last night. Can't say I was too impressed - guess I should have practiced. I didn't realize they'd just spit out a time as opposed to me being able to finagle it. But I guess that's what modify if for?

Why won't they let you just make one reservation? If I have 3 FP+ and miss the first one due to transportation  or other time management issues will it cancel the other two?


----------



## Cluelyss

goodeats said:


> Made my first FP reservations last night. Can't say I was too impressed - guess I should have practiced. I didn't realize they'd just spit out a time as opposed to me being able to finagle it. But I guess that's what modify if for?
> 
> Why won't they let you just make one reservation? If I have 3 FP+ and miss the first one due to transportation  or other time management issues will it cancel the other two?


No, it won't, and you can also modify that first one if this should happen to another time or attraction (subject to availability).


----------



## CodeGoddess

goodeats said:


> Made my first FP reservations last night. Can't say I was too impressed - guess I should have practiced. I didn't realize they'd just spit out a time as opposed to me being able to finagle it. But I guess that's what modify if for?



So you don't get to pick a time slot it just spits out the first one available?


----------



## oj01

CodeGoddess said:


> So you don't get to pick a time slot it just spits out the first one available?



According to the link provided at the start of this thread, you are given 4 time slot options to choose from and then you can modify the one you choose. 

(I use it for the first time next week)


----------



## BigMommaMouse

CodeGoddess said:


> So you don't get to pick a time slot it just spits out the first one available?


You can do a walk through with screen shots over on easywdw. That helped me last year.


----------



## jlundeen

I did my FP+ reservations yesterday and had no trouble changing times to what I wanted.  Just remember that they have to be a full hour in between, so if you want to have one at 1:00PM, the next one, or previous one, has to be at least an hour away.  Sometimes, I had to change one of them to something I really didn't want, just to get them in the order I wanted, and then once the other two lined up right, I went back and changed that first one to the time I needed.  It's not that hard, and once you get in there you will figure it out pretty quickly.


----------



## goodeats

oj01 said:


> According to the link provided at the start of this thread, you are given 4 time slot options to choose from and then you can modify the one you choose.
> 
> (I use it for the first time next week)



Yes, but it gives you 4 different options for all 3 FPs. I got bogged down because one would be a good time for us, but the other 2 wouldn't be or visa versa. I should have just taken the best one for 7 dwarves and then modified the other two later. So I would say have your priorities for each day and then modify the others as needed. 

Epcot is the worst because of the tiers and our limited interest in the other attractions. Not sure why it gives me a FP for the Mickey meet and greet when I'm not going to use it. Why not let people only do one FP if that's what they're interested in?


----------



## CodeGoddess

BigMommaMouse said:


> You can do a walk through with screen shots over on easywdw. That helped me last year.



That was really helpful, thank you! That user experience leaves a lot to be desired. This is going to be more painful that I thought.


----------



## Carrie Gruber

Ok, this may be a dumb question, but I made all of my FP+ reservations yesterday. My 2 older children won't be riding ToT, Mission Space: Orange, and a couple of others where the height requirement won't allow them to ride. I was told to make the FP+'s for my whole group and that I could remove certain ones later, but not sure how to do so. Can anyone answer this for me so I don't have to read through the whole thread? I'm afraid I'll screw up the rest of our group's FP+ if I try to alter them, but I also don't want my kids taking up FP+'s they won't be using that someone else may need...


----------



## Cluelyss

Carrie Gruber said:


> Ok, this may be a dumb question, but I made all of my FP+ reservations yesterday. My 2 older children won't be riding ToT, Mission Space: Orange, and a couple of others where the height requirement won't allow them to ride. I was told to make the FP+'s for my whole group and that I could remove certain ones later, but not sure how to do so. Can anyone answer this for me so I don't have to read through the whole thread? I'm afraid I'll screw up the rest of our group's FP+ if I try to alter them, but I also don't want my kids taking up FP+'s they won't be using that someone else may need...


Using the app (NOT the website!), go to the modify FP option. Select your day and then the "select new time or attraction option." Pick the FP you want to modify, then select "change this FP experience." On the next page, select only those individuals you want to remove. You can then pick a new attraction for them. It will highlight the time closest to your existing FP, but you can also select from any other available times during the day.


----------



## Carrie Gruber

Cluelyss said:


> Using the app (NOT the website!), go to the modify FP option. Select your day and then the "select new time or attraction option." Pick the FP you want to modify, then select "change this FP experience." On the next page, select only those individuals you want to remove. You can then pick a new attraction for them. It will highlight the time closest to your existing FP, but you can also select from any other available times during the day.


Thank you for the info!


----------



## Kathryn777

Will it only show attractions that have spots open to match the ones you are replacing?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Kathryn777 said:


> Will it only show attractions that have spots open to match the ones you are replacing?


The system will show you attractions that have slots that don't interfere with your other FPs. 

If you move all 3 to undesirable times (opposite of what you want), then the system will show you what's available during your target timeslots.


----------



## jlundeen

hiroMYhero said:


> The system will show you attractions that have slots that don't interfere with your other FPs.
> 
> If you move all 3 to undesirable times (opposite of what you want), then the system will show you what's available during your target timeslots.



Wouldn't you risk losing those desirable timeslots if you move them to undesirable timeslots, even if you just wanted to move some of them back?


----------



## hiroMYhero

If you Modified at the 60-day mark, you'd have a good chance of selecting what you want because you will be in control of selection one at a time.

When the system does it, they are searching for the best fit for all 3 at one time... and they can cancel out optimum scheduling searching for 3 rather than 1.


----------



## MudBud

This wouldn't apply to Elsa & 7DMT tho, right? You have to grab whatever comes up for them because there might not be another time for them???


----------



## hiroMYhero

MudBud said:


> This wouldn't apply to Elsa & 7DMT tho, right? You have to grab whatever comes up for them because there might not be another time for them???


Correct. If the best times for A&E and Mine Train are your priority, choose Buzz, Philharmagic, or Barnstormer as your 3rd choice. The lower demand 3rd choice shouldn't block you from getting an optimum time for the others. Then, you can go back in and change your 3rd experience to something that fits around A&E and Mine Train.


----------



## angelinaxox

I read the initial posts and not sure if this is answered somewhere in the thread. If it has been answered I apologize for asking again. I am traveling with a party of nine, but we are arriving on two separate days. My brother and two of his children are arriving Monday, November 2nd, while the rest of the group (his wife, his daughter, my parents, my husband and myself) will be arriving November 4th. My brother's first day in the parks will be Tuesday and ours will be Thursday. I am the one with the  MDE account. How and when do I work the fast passes for this? Will three passes open up for the first two days and then the rest will open up two days later? I am confused by the two different dates how this will work and would appreciate any help. I don't want mess up the fast passes by not booking properly.


----------



## Josi96

Will it work to have the same MDE account open on two different computers so DH and I can both work on booking fast passes at the same time?


----------



## mesaboy2

Josi96 said:


> Will it work to have the same MDE account open on two different computers so DH and I can both work on booking fast passes at the same time?



It should.  I wouldn't bother with this unless you want one or more A&E FPs, otherwise I don't think it's necessary.


----------



## sbeets

I see many recommendations to use the app.  What is the preferred app?  I have the iphone and ipad, and if needed, can use DH android. The ipad app is so much nicer than the iphone but I haven't tried to make FP yet.


----------



## oj01

sbeets said:


> I see many recommendations to use the app.  What is the preferred app?  I have the iphone and ipad, and if needed, can use DH android. The ipad app is so much nicer than the iphone but I haven't tried to make FP yet.



I've not made FP yet either, but I intend to use the website when I do. As a general rule, I find websites to be more reliable than apps. This particularly applies to the MDE app, which sometimes when I log in doesn't even show all of my party correctly.


----------



## Cluelyss

oj01 said:


> I've not made FP yet either, but I intend to use the website when I do. As a general rule, I find websites to be more reliable than apps. This particularly applies to the MDE app, which sometimes when I log in doesn't even show all of my party correctly.


I always use the website to make my initial FP selections, but find it much easier to make changes on the app.


----------



## DisneyQueen1320

Sorry if this was ask before.  If I book a package with Disney and make my FP at 60 days, then change my mind before the 30 day window. Book a room using DVC and purchase tix separately before the 30 day window, will I lose my FP? I would have the same MDE account.


----------



## oj01

Up early tomorrow (5am UK time) for the opening of our 60 day window. Hoping all goes to plan, but I know that I'm much better informed thanks to this thread and all its contributors. (Unless tomorrow is a disaster, in which case I blame you all ).


----------



## BigMommaMouse

oj01 said:


> Up early tomorrow (5am UK time) for the opening of our 60 day window. Hoping all goes to plan, but I know that I'm much better informed thanks to this thread and all its contributors. (Unless tomorrow is a disaster, in which case I blame you all ).


It will be great. Good luck.


----------



## milwaukee1

If i want to make fp for people in my friends and family list for all of us at the same time do i have to wait until their 60 days to have them show up? Because i can make fp for the two of us ahead on days they will be there but they do not show up as options. They are arriving a few days after us.


----------



## oj01

BigMommaMouse said:


> It will be great. Good luck.



Well that could not have been any more straightforward. Very simple to use (having read this thread first). Got all the FP+ times I wanted (fortunately didn't want A+E, which was full).

What do I do for the next 59 days now?


----------



## BigMommaMouse

oj01 said:


> Well that could not have been any more straightforward. Very simple to use (having read this thread first). Got all the FP+ times I wanted (fortunately didn't want A+E, which was full).
> 
> What do I do for the next 59 days now?



I think the other 59 days Disney figured is enough time for us to forget the stress level we got to.


----------



## hiroMYhero

milwaukee1 said:


> If i want to make fp for people in my friends and family list for all of us at the same time do i have to wait until their 60 days to have them show up? Because i can make fp for the two of us ahead on days they will be there but they do not show up as options. They are arriving a few days after us.


If they booked a package, you must wait because their "package" is what opens their booking window - their tickets aren't active until they actually check-in to their resort.


----------



## Sweetpeamd

I have an upcoming resort stay booked and my AP expires on the day of our check-in.  I'm planning to renew my AP when I arrive.  I tried to make FP+ selections today, but my window will not extend past my check-in date.  I called web support and was told that the window will not change until I renew my AP.  Does that sound right?  The AP is currently active (today) and I have a resort reservation, shouldn't I be able to make my FP+ selections for my check-in date plus 10 days beyond?  My AP doesn't expire for another 2 months, I shouldn't have to renew it now in order to make my FP+ should I?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Sweetpeamd said:


> I have an upcoming resort stay booked and my AP expires on the day of our check-in.  I'm planning to renew my AP when I arrive.  I tried to make FP+ selections today, but my window will not extend past my check-in date.  I called web support and was told that the window will not change until I renew my AP.  Does that sound right?  The AP is currently active (today) and I have a resort reservation, shouldn't I be able to make my FP+ selections for my check-in date plus 10 days beyond?  My AP doesn't expire for another 2 months, I shouldn't have to renew it now in order to make my FP+ should I?


- FPs are based on having valid tickets for each day's worth of FPs.

You only have one valid ticket entitlement and that's why you are limited to one day.


----------



## Sweetpeamd

Thanks for answering my question.  I wish there was a way to make the FPs with a contingency that we will renew our APs upon arrival.  I understand why it won't work now, but it doesn't seem fair to me.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Sweetpeamd said:


> Thanks for answering my question.  I wish there was a way to make the FPs with a contingency that we will renew our APs upon arrival.  I understand why it won't work now, but it doesn't seem fair to me.


If you renew now, you can link the renewal confirmation number and book your FPs.


----------



## doconeill

Sweetpeamd said:


> Thanks for answering my question.  I wish there was a way to make the FPs with a contingency that we will renew our APs upon arrival.  I understand why it won't work now, but it doesn't seem fair to me.



Disney wants your renewal money sooner...and also lock you in to renewing.


----------



## Sweetpeamd

I appreciate your advice.  I'm renewing now!


----------



## milwaukee1

hiroMYhero said:


> If they booked a package, you must wait because their "package" is what opens their booking window - their tickets aren't active until they actually check-in to their resort.



ok thanks. so when their 60 day window opens i should be able to make fp for them too?


----------



## hiroMYhero

milwaukee1 said:


> ok thanks. so when their 60 day window opens i should be able to make fp for them too?


Yes. Make FPs to match yours or attempt to Copy yours to theirs.


----------



## Richard M Nixon

I won't share how I did it, but on my last trip to WDW I found a way to manipulate the system to allow me unlimited FPs without a need to hit up a kiosk, so I was able to jump from one FP+ line to another without ever having to wait, go to a kiosk, or anything. I wasn't able to get in rides with 0 FP availability, but I could get into rides that didn't have immediate availability.

I spoke with WDW management about the issue, but it was a technical exploit and I'm not sure if they really got enough info from me to fix it. I'll try it again when I go back in October and we'll see if they've wised up or not.

For anyone technically inclined, think: unsanitized, unsecured database connection.


----------



## CodeGoddess

Richard M Nixon said:


> For anyone technically inclined, think: unsanitized, unsecured database connection.



You are speaking my language. My husband is in InfoSec, so this might be a fun just keep him distracted while in line for a few minutes to see if he can find the vulnerability (not exploit it though, I would kick his butt for that one).


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

If we have an onsite stay and get military 4-day can we book 60 days out?


----------



## siskaren

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> If we have an onsite stay and get military 4-day can we book 60 days out?



The only criteria for the 60 day booking window is having an onsite stay (and of course, having tickets). What kind of tickets or where you purchased them has nothing to do with it.


----------



## doconeill

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> If we have an onsite stay and get military 4-day can we book 60 days out?





siskaren said:


> The only criteria for the 60 day booking window is having an onsite stay (and of course, having tickets). What kind of tickets or where you purchased them has nothing to do with it.



Note that Shades of Green Resort does not enable 60-day FP+ at this time (unless that's changed when I wasn't looking).

The military-discounted Magic Your Way tickets purchased on bases are no problem - they work like any other.

The "Armed Forces Salute" tickets were a bit more of a question since they required activation at the parks, but they changed how they are handled and if you purchase the vouchers in advance at the base, they can now be linked.


----------



## siskaren

doconeill said:


> Note that Shades of Green Resort does not enable 60-day FP+ at this time (unless that's changed when I wasn't looking).



I went with the assumption that since the PP said onsite rather than SoG that they weren't staying at SoG, although I didn't know if SoG was considered onsite for FP+.


----------



## Tess

With the addition of the Eat to the Beat concerts as a tier 1 EPCOT FP+ , what are the odds of a 4th FP+ after using the first three in a different park (all in the morning)?  There is really only one of four concerts I don't want to miss and it is on one of our DHS days.  I have never felt the need to avail myself of a 4th FP+, so if it is possible to snag one around noon time--do I have to go to an Epcot kiosk or can I do it at DHS for the concert?


----------



## doconeill

siskaren said:


> I went with the assumption that since the PP said onsite rather than SoG that they weren't staying at SoG, although I didn't know if SoG was considered onsite for FP+.



It is "on-site" for some things (transportation, Extra Magic Hours) but not others (FP+ 60-day, parking at theme parks, ADRs)


----------



## doconeill

Tess said:


> With the addition of the Eat to the Beat concerts as a tier 1 EPCOT FP+ , what are the odds of a 4th FP+ after using the first three in a different park (all in the morning)?  There is really only one of four concerts I don't want to miss and it is on one of our DHS days.  I have never felt the need to avail myself of a 4th FP+, so if it is possible to snag one around noon time--do I have to go to an Epcot kiosk or can I do it at DHS for the concert?



Additional FP+ always have to be done at the kiosks in the park in which you want the FP+, so Epcot only.

As far as whether it will be possible, we'll have to wait and see since we don't know what the popularity/availability of FP+ for the concerts are yet. My guess is they will be too limited.


----------



## mesaboy2

doconeill said:


> Additional FP+ always have to be done at the kiosks in the park in which you want the FP+, so Epcot only.
> 
> As far as whether it will be possible, we'll have to wait and see since we don't know what the popularity/availability of FP+ for the concerts are yet. My guess is they will be too limited.


 
Agreed.  

By the way, I've updated the attraction list in the first posts to add ETTB and note it as a Tier 1 but I did not suggest a priority for it--I just tacked it on to the bottom of the Epcot section.  My reasoning is the same as yours--we can't know yet how these fit into the Epcot FP universe.


----------



## Tess

doconeill said:


> Additional FP+ always have to be done at the kiosks in the park in which you want the FP+, so Epcot only.
> 
> As far as whether it will be possible, we'll have to wait and see since we don't know what the popularity/availability of FP+ for the concerts are yet. My guess is they will be too limited.



I thought that it was a requirement to make the 4th in the park where you are seeking it, but as I said--we've never felt the need to seek a 4th. 

It is my hope that the FP+ are limited as well and that the folks who bite on them will be few and far between.  I have to say I am really annoyed at this offering so late in the game for those of us going to F&W early in the festival.  Our plans have been set for weeks and this is suddenly popped out of nowhere.    Really puts my knickers in a knot. . .


----------



## doconeill

Tess said:


> I thought that it was a requirement to make the 4th in the park where you are seeking it, but as I said--we've never felt the need to seek a 4th.



I thought that's what I said...


----------



## Tess

doconeill said:


> I thought that's what I said...



Not confused about what you said but rather why I have never felt the need to utilize one.  You were perfectly clear and I was reiterating that I thought that was the process, but couldn't recall.


----------



## hiroMYhero

mesaboy2 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> By the way, I've updated the attraction list in the first posts to add ETTB and note it as a Tier 1 but I did not suggest a priority for it--I just tacked it on to the bottom of the Epcot section.  My reasoning is the same as yours--we can't know yet how these fit into the Epcot FP universe.


The FPs for ETTB seem popular. Yesterday when I went on in late afternoon CA time, FPs for the first weekend were in limited supply. Some shows were "Sold Out" FP-wise and this is for David Cook!! I may, or may not, have FPs to see him each day!


----------



## mesaboy2

hiroMYhero said:


> *The FPs for ETTB seem popular.* Yesterday when I went on in late afternoon CA time, FPs for the first weekend were in limited supply. Some shows were "Sold Out" FP-wise and this is for David Cook!! I may, or may not, have FPs to see him each day!


 
I don't doubt it.  As you undoubtedly know though, popularity doesn't necessarily translate into "good" use of limited FP.


----------



## hiroMYhero

mesaboy2 said:


> I don't doubt it.  As you undoubtedly know though, popularity doesn't necessarily translate into "good" use of limited FP.


My bad! I forgot what your FP rating was about!!  I'll check to see how early people are lining up and if the FP really provides good seating considering the short return window - will get back to you!


----------



## mesaboy2

hiroMYhero said:


> My bad! I forgot what your FP rating was about!!  I'll check to see how early people are lining up and if the FP really provides good seating considering the short return window - will get back to you!


 
Thanks, that would be great.  I imagine though that by the time we have a feel for if it's a good use or not the ETTBs will be over.  Oh well, could be used as a data point for next year.


----------



## Cluelyss

Tess said:


> I thought that it was a requirement to make the 4th in the park where you are seeking it, but as I said--we've never felt the need to seek a 4th.
> 
> It is my hope that the FP+ are limited as well and that the folks who bite on them will be few and far between.  I have to say I am really annoyed at this offering so late in the game for those of us going to F&W early in the festival.  Our plans have been set for weeks and this is suddenly popped out of nowhere.    Really puts my knickers in a knot. . .


If you happen to be staying CL, they may be ske to help you out before you arrive at Epcot.


----------



## cath1979

I'm sorry this has probably already been ask.. but I dont have the patience to look at the 170 pages.
My 60 days window open midnight saturday..Going from october 29 to november 7 with 8 days park hopper and water park option. On the 29, we only do MNSSHP. Will I be able to book 9 days of FP+ even if I only have 8 days tickets plus the MNSSHP ( gonna use 3h30 pm to 6h30 pm FP)


----------



## mesaboy2

cath1979 said:


> I'm sorry this has probably already been ask.. but I dont have the patience to look at the 170 pages.
> My 60 days window open midnight saturday..Going from october 29 to november 7 with 8 days park hopper and water park option. On the 29, we only do MNSSHP. *Will I be able to book 9 days of FP+ even if I only have 8 days tickets plus the MNSSHP* ( gonna use 3h30 pm to 6h30 pm FP)


 
I believe so, yes.  If not, please let us know here.


----------



## siskaren

cath1979 said:


> I'm sorry this has probably already been ask.. but I dont have the patience to look at the 170 pages.
> My 60 days window open midnight saturday..Going from october 29 to november 7 with 8 days park hopper and water park option. On the 29, we only do MNSSHP. Will I be able to book 9 days of FP+ even if I only have 8 days tickets plus the MNSSHP ( gonna use 3h30 pm to 6h30 pm FP)



You have 9 days of tickets though since you have an 8-day regular park ticket and an MNSSHP ticket.


----------



## mesaboy2

siskaren said:


> You have 9 days of tickets though since you have an 8-day regular park ticket and an MNSSHP ticket.


 
You know that, and I know that, and the PP knows that, but does MDX know that?  I don't remember.


----------



## doconeill

mesaboy2 said:


> You know that, and I know that, and the PP knows that, but does MDX know that?  I don't remember.



Last I recall, it did treat event tickets as an extra day. I don't recall if it restricted FP+ to 4pm-7pm


----------



## mesaboy2

doconeill said:


> Last I recall, it did treat event tickets as an extra day. I don't recall if it restricted FP+ to 4pm-7pm


 
Thanks, that's what I thought too but wasn't sure.

I do know that party tickets don't restrict you to a certain timeframe, at least as of last year.  I'm assuming that's still true since I haven't heard otherwise.  I know you know this, but for others reading the caveat is you can schedule FP earlier, they're just useless to anyone using just a party ticket.


----------



## siskaren

doconeill said:


> Last I recall, it did treat event tickets as an extra day. *I don't recall if it restricted FP+ to 4pm-7pm*



My understanding is that it doesn't, however, since you can't enter MK on an MNSSHP ticket until 4pm, you wouldn't actually be able to use those FPs.


----------



## Robo

siskaren said:


> My understanding is that it doesn't, however, since you can't enter MK on an MNSSHP ticket until 4pm, you wouldn't actually be able to use those FPs.



Correct.


----------



## CMNJ

If you only have a mnsshp ticket under a person on MDE (and no other tickets) will it still let you make FP? I ask because it lists people in my MDE as not having any current ticket admission but they do have mnsshp tickets. I am thinking it is because it is outside of 30 days from the party ticket date but wasn't sure if they changed something and you couldn't book FP with only a party ticket in your name.
Edited to add they are not listed as staying onsite so the 60 day window wouldn't apply.


----------



## NYHeel

So I plan on being in Orlando with 5-6 days at Disney between January 20-28. How advantageous is it to be able to make 60 day fast pass advance reservations during that time? My issue is that I want to buy tickets from a third party site as they get discounted tickets from Disney (they're a not for profit) for significantly less than other third party sites. But the problem is that they won't have the tickets available until mid to late December. 

Do you think fast passes will be gone if I wait until 30-40 days prior to my arrival to actually get my tickets?


----------



## cath1979

I will say that it dépends on what FP you want.. Anna and Elsa will probably be gone.. but the rest should be fine


----------



## Cluelyss

CMNJ said:


> If you only have a mnsshp ticket under a person on MDE (and no other tickets) will it still let you make FP? I ask because it lists people in my MDE as not having any current ticket admission but they do have mnsshp tickets. I am thinking it is because it is outside of 30 days from the party ticket date but wasn't sure if they changed something and you couldn't book FP with only a party ticket in your name.
> Edited to add they are not listed as staying onsite so the 60 day window wouldn't apply.


When I purchased my MNSSHP tix last year, and linked them in MDX, it opened a 30-day window at MK ONLY.


----------



## Cluelyss

mesaboy2 said:


> You know that, and I know that, and the PP knows that, but does MDX know that?  I don't remember.


It worked for us last October. We had 5 park days and a party ticket, and were able to schedule 6 days of FPs.


----------



## MrsGrizz1016

Following


----------



## cath1979

OMG only 24 hours before my fp selection..I feel like it s xmas eve!lol hopping to get what I want


----------



## JustAKid

I have tried searching but cannot find exactly what I am looking for so although these 2 questions will likely have been asked, I would appreciate it if anyone would be willing to give 'er another go...

1.  Due to the way that FP+ is set up, are fewer people choosing to purchase hoppers?  My thought was that because all the selections must be from one park per-day, people might not want to risk missing their times?

2.  When selecting a FP+ attraction, are you able to select a time frame you would like and have all attractions with a window within that time frame show up?  For clarification I'll provide a hypothetical: say I want to use all my FP+ attractions at MK in the evening after hopping from AK.  Can I search for all attractions in MK with a window open after 5pm?  Or must one choose FP+ attractions one-by-one and then it provides all windows available for that attraction?

Thank you in advance for your time and willingness to share your knowledge!


----------



## mesaboy2

JustAKid said:


> I have tried searching but cannot find exactly what I am looking for so although these 2 questions will likely have been asked, I would appreciate it if anyone would be willing to give 'er another go...
> 
> 1.  Due to the way that FP+ is set up, are fewer people choosing to purchase hoppers?  My thought was that because all the selections must be from one park per-day, people might not want to risk missing their times?
> 
> 2.  When selecting a FP+ attraction, are you able to select a time frame you would like and have all attractions with a window within that time frame show up?  For clarification I'll provide a hypothetical: say I want to use all my FP+ attractions at MK in the evening after hopping from AK.  Can I search for all attractions in MK with a window open after 5pm?  Or must one choose FP+ attractions one-by-one and then it provides all windows available for that attraction?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your time and willingness to share your knowledge!



2.  Once you've picked 3 attractions at a park for a day, you're next given 4 options to choose from with those attractions (assuming available) at different times.  How those times are chosen by MDX is a mystery.  They are usually close together in a certain part of the day (for example morning, mid-afternoon, etc.).  Once you've picked one of those sets, you can go back and edit each attraction to different times offered (again a bit of a mystery), and again assuming availability.


----------



## oj01

mesaboy2 said:


> 2.  Once you've picked 3 attractions at a park for a day, you're next given 4 options to choose from with those attractions (assuming available) at different times.  How those times are chosen by MDX is a mystery.  They are usually close together in a certain part of the day (for example morning, mid-afternoon, etc.).  Once you've picked one of those sets, you can go back and edit each attraction to different times offered (again a bit of a mystery), and again assuming availability.



My strategy was to choose which FP+ time was most important to me (7DMT, Toy Story, Soarin') then choose the option (out of the 4) that had that priority FP at the right time. Then Modify the other two around it.


----------



## waffocopter

My 60 days is at midnight tonight (yaaay!!!) and I have a list of Fastpasses planned for everyday, including resort days just in case I want to do, like, TSMM again on that day and then leave.  My trip will be from 29Oct-08Nov. I will be on at midnight. How important is it to skip around to the end of the and do fastpasses for the priorities first?

An example of what I mean is that 6am ADR rush. Everyone recommended putting their big restaurants like Ohana and BoG at the end of their trip, instead of the beginning, to get a leg up on the other people.  If people tried with their 180th day instead of 187th day, they may have gotten a worse time or no reservation at all. (Still dealing with my horrible Ohana time for that...)

Will I have to do the same for my fastpasses? I have the main big priorities on my list, except for Anna & Elsa Meet and Greet.  

Sorry for my kind of long-winded post. I'm new at the whole Fastpass thing.


----------



## Cluelyss

waffocopter said:


> My 60 days is at midnight tonight (yaaay!!!) and I have a list of Fastpasses planned for everyday, including resort days just in case I want to do, like, TSMM again on that day and then leave.  My trip will be from 29Oct-08Nov. I will be on at midnight. How important is it to skip around to the end of the and do fastpasses for the priorities first?
> 
> An example of what I mean is that 6am ADR rush. Everyone recommended putting their big restaurants like Ohana and BoG at the end of their trip, instead of the beginning, to get a leg up on the other people.  If people tried with their 180th day instead of 187th day, they may have gotten a worse time or no reservation at all. (Still dealing with my horrible Ohana time for that...)
> 
> Will I have to do the same for my fastpasses? I have the main big priorities on my list, except for Anna & Elsa Meet and Greet.
> 
> Sorry for my kind of long-winded post. I'm new at the whole Fastpass thing.


That strategy is really only relevant for A&E, and maybe MK fireworks/parades due to their limited days during party season. Unless there's a day that you are looking for a very specific time, it doesn't really matter which days you start with. I'd probably prioritize MK over the other parks, with HS (TSMM) next, then finish with Epcot and AK.


----------



## cath1979

will both be up tonight  if you want anna and elsa I rocommand do it at the end of the trip.. at the moment.. nothing for 4 is available before november 2


----------



## doconeill

waffocopter said:


> My 60 days is at midnight tonight (yaaay!!!) and I have a list of Fastpasses planned for everyday, including resort days just in case I want to do, like, TSMM again on that day and then leave.  My trip will be from 29Oct-08Nov. I will be on at midnight. How important is it to skip around to the end of the and do fastpasses for the priorities first?
> 
> An example of what I mean is that 6am ADR rush. Everyone recommended putting their big restaurants like Ohana and BoG at the end of their trip, instead of the beginning, to get a leg up on the other people.  If people tried with their 180th day instead of 187th day, they may have gotten a worse time or no reservation at all. (Still dealing with my horrible Ohana time for that...)
> 
> Will I have to do the same for my fastpasses? I have the main big priorities on my list, except for Anna & Elsa Meet and Greet.
> 
> Sorry for my kind of long-winded post. I'm new at the whole Fastpass thing.



The same recommendation applies for FP+, mainly for the most extreme hard to get items like the A&E meet.


----------



## waffocopter

Cluelyss said:


> That strategy is really only relevant for A&E, and maybe MK fireworks/parades due to their limited days during party season. Unless there's a day that you are looking for a very specific time, it doesn't really matter which days you start with. I'd probably prioritize MK over the other parks, with HS (TSMM) next, then finish with Epcot and AK.



Nope, no specific times. Just days. Thanks for the best order to go. TSMM and 7DMT are probably the hardest ones on my list. I just hope it's not so much a rush that, if it takes me an hour to do for the entire trip, I miss out for being slow on the last ones.



cath1979 said:


> will both be up tonight  if you want anna and elsa I rocommand do it at the end of the trip.. at the moment.. nothing for 4 is available before november 2



Good luck to the both of us, then. Luckily, I work second shift and am wide awake at this time anyway. 7:00am for calling in my ADRs turned me into a zombie, though...



doconeill said:


> The same recommendation applies for FP+, mainly for the most extreme hard to get items like the A&E meet.



Less important if I'm not doing that one, then?


----------



## doconeill

waffocopter said:


> Less important if I'm not doing that one, then?



I'm not sure myself what the availability has been like lately, but 7DMT might be another.


----------



## oj01

doconeill said:


> I'm not sure myself what the availability has been like lately, but 7DMT might be another.



My window was Wednesday, no problem getting 7DMT for 5 of us on our second day. Same for TSMM on day 5. Only A+E was unavailable, which I didn't want anyway.


----------



## mesaboy2

At 60 days, A&E is still tough, 7DMT might or might not be tough, and TSM should be no problem at all.


----------



## Takket

Check my math for me... I'm staying on-site starting November 17th. That means my 60 day window opens at midnight on September 18th right?

Also one family member has an annual pass, but I need to buy a 5 day hopper and link it to MDE before the 18th. How soon do I need to do that? If I buy the hopper on line can I link it right away, or do I have to physically wait for a card to be mailed to me (which will take a few days).

Thanks!


----------



## doconeill

Takket said:


> Check my math for me... I'm staying on-site starting November 17th. That means my 60 day window opens at midnight on September 18th right?
> 
> Also one family member has an annual pass, but I need to buy a 5 day hopper and link it to MDE before the 18th. How soon do I need to do that? If I buy the hopper on line can I link it right away, or do I have to physically wait for a card to be mailed to me (which will take a few days).
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, the 18th is correct.

If you buy online, you should get a willcall/order number, that will allow you to link it right away. I'd give a day or two for it to be fully active before getting FP+ though.


----------



## cath1979

waffocopter said:


> Nope, no specific times. Just days. Thanks for the best order to go. TSMM and 7DMT are probably the hardest ones on my list. I just hope it's not so much a rush that, if it takes me an hour to do for the entire trip, I miss out for being slow on the last ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to the both of us, then. Luckily, I work second shift and am wide awake at this time anyway. 7:00am for calling in my ADRs turned me into a zombie, though...
> 
> 
> 
> Less important if I'm not doing that one, then?


at this moment, 7DMT as no availiblity for 4 on the 29, but all the other day they have availibility.. also..if you want fp parade.é.. there is a glitch at the momen an no availibility at all for november for both parade.. first thing in the morning..I'm calling disney about that..they say I have to wait that my window open before make a complaint about this


----------



## waffocopter

cath1979 said:


> at this moment, 7DMT as no availiblity for 4 on the 29, but all the other day they have availibility.. also..if you want fp parade.é.. there is a glitch at the momen an no availibility at all for november for both parade.. first thing in the morning..I'm calling disney about that..they say I have to wait that my window open before make a complaint about this



The parade and fireworks thing is a little bummer for me. I have some for the night of my resort days, just in case. I should be able to watch them on my park days but, just in case they like it a lot, I wanted to have some at as a back-up nightly treat if my family wants to see them again.

Different question. Am I able to, at 60 days, just choose two on one day? My plan is to do just two early on and then, when they're used up, find a kiosk or go on the MDX app/site and book another first tier item for the night.


----------



## siskaren

waffocopter said:


> Different question. Am I able to, at 60 days, just choose two on one day? My plan is to do just two early on and then, when they're used up, find a kiosk or go on the MDX app/site and book another first tier item for the night.



No, you have to choose three.


----------



## waffocopter

siskaren said:


> No, you have to choose three.



Huh, good thing I asked. It affects my arrival day too, then. I'm only going to be able to squeeze in one ride for my arrival day, before MNSSHP. Despite that fact, I still have to book three even though I can only possible use one in that span of time?


----------



## mesaboy2

waffocopter said:


> Huh, good thing I asked. It affects my arrival day too, then. I'm only going to be able to squeeze in one ride for my arrival day, before MNSSHP. Despite that fact, I still have to book three even though I can only possible use one in that span of time?



The system forces you to pick 3 initially.  After they are set you can move them, ignore them, or cancel them.  I don't recommend the last one.


----------



## WDW88

What is the secret to obtain FP+ for Wishes?


----------



## Robo

WDW88 said:


> What is the secret to obtain FP+ for Wishes?



Book it ASAP when your FP+ window opens.
(If you are staying at a WDW Resort, that would be at Midnight, Eastern Time, 60 days before your check-in date.)

If your trip is for say, 8 days, FIRST try to book the Wishes FP on your 6th, 7th or 8th day at the parks.


----------



## cath1979

OMg just finish mkaing my FP+..You so have to play with the schedule to try to get what you want..pretty happy on my first night at MNSSHP.. was able to book space for 4, peterpan for 4 and.. 7DMT for..3 all between the 4pm and 7pm window.. now just hopping to be able to add a 4 person en 7DMT during the next 60 days..all the rest was pretty easy..except the parade..still have the glitch and nothing is available for all my trip... impossible that both parade are already full for november 6


----------



## waffocopter

I finished mine about an hour after starting. I was able to adjust all the times to what I wanted except one. For some reason, I can't get the safari for any time later than 3:30 to 4:30 when the park closes at 6. I was hoping for a 5-6 spot. Everything else was fine.


----------



## cath1979

mesaboy2 said:


> You know that, and I know that, and the PP knows that, but does MDX know that?  I don't remember.


yes it work like a charm..I could make 9 days of FP+


----------



## CandiceF

cath1979 said:


> yes it work like a charm..I could make 9 days of FP+


I have to book my fast passes tonight and I was wondering if A&E was impossible to get?


----------



## senadler

CandiceF said:


> I have to book my fast passes tonight and I was wondering if A&E was impossible to get?



I booked last Monday.  I could have booked one for late afternoon 5 days into my trip, but we were not planning on being in the park that long.  That was the first one I looked for at midnight.  It is definitely the hardest to get.  Had no problem with SDMT for two different days.


----------



## CandiceF

senadler said:


> I booked last Monday.  I could have booked one for late afternoon 5 days into my trip, but we were not planning on being in the park that long.  That was the first one I looked for at midnight.  It is definitely the hardest to get.  Had no problem with SDMT for two different days.


Thanks so much for the reply. I plan to start looking right at midnight because I have a 5 year old DD who is obsessed with A&E!  Do I have to book fast passes for our whole family or could I just book for DD and myself? My DS8 and DS2 would hate to wait to meet A&E and so I thought they could do something else without a fast pass with DH.


----------



## senadler

CandiceF said:


> Thanks so much for the reply. I plan to start looking right at midnight because I have a 5 year old DD who is obsessed with A&E! Do I have to book fast passes for our whole family or could I just book for DD and myself? My DS8 and DS2 would hate to wait to meet A&E and so I thought they could do something else without a fast pass with DH.



I would definitely just choose the two of you, that will give you a better chance of getting it.  When you start setting up FP+ you select who you are booking for.  You can go back and do the others after.


----------



## oj01

CandiceF said:


> Thanks so much for the reply. I plan to start looking right at midnight because I have a 5 year old DD who is obsessed with A&E!  Do I have to book fast passes for our whole family or could I just book for DD and myself? My DS8 and DS2 would hate to wait to meet A&E and so I thought they could do something else without a fast pass with DH.


The other three have to have 3 FP+ as well during the day, so you may as well book them a FP for the same time on something else.


----------



## CandiceF

oj01 said:


> The other three have to have 3 FP+ as well during the day, so you may as well book them a FP for the same time on something else.


Thank everyone so much for the helpful information!


----------



## CandiceF

CandiceF said:


> Thank everyone so much for the helpful information!


I have another question I just thought of. What do I do about my DS2? He doesn't need tickets so does that mean he doesn't need fast passes? Can he still ride the fast pass rides with us?


----------



## mesaboy2

CandiceF said:


> I have another question I just thought of. What do I do about my DS2? He doesn't need tickets so does that mean he doesn't need fast passes? Can he still ride the fast pass rides with us?



He doesn't need FPs and can accompany someone who does.


----------



## Ladyfish77

I wanted to report back since I asked a question about booking FP+ with regular tickets and an MNSSHP ticket.  I have a 6 day park hopper and one MNSSHP.  I was allowed to book 7 days of FP+ and it DID NOT matter what day or park I booked FP+ for using the MNSSHP ticket.  I booked FP+ for October 29- Nov 4th.  There are MNSSHP party nights on Oct 29, 31 and Nov 1.  I did NOT book any MK FP+ on any of the party days.  I did book FP+ for MK for two days but neither were party days.  I wasn't sure whether I had to book at least one day of MK FP+ on a party night, but I didn't.  

So just wanted to let others know that the MNSSHP ticket when combined with a regular ticket allows you to book an extra day of FP+ at any park, not just MK on a party date.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Ladyfish77 said:


> I wanted to report back since I asked a question about booking FP+ with regular tickets and an MNSSHP ticket.  I have a 6 day park hopper and one MNSSHP.  I was allowed to book 7 days of FP+ and it DID NOT matter what day or park I booked FP+ for using the MNSSHP ticket.  I booked FP+ for October 29- Nov 4th.  There are MNSSHP party nights on Oct 29, 31 and Nov 1.  I did NOT book any MK FP+ on any of the party days.  I did book FP+ for MK for two days but neither were party days.  I wasn't sure whether I had to book at least one day of MK FP+ on a party night, but I didn't.
> 
> So just wanted to let others know that the MNSSHP ticket when combined with a regular ticket allows you to book an extra day of FP+ at any park, not just MK on a party date.




Great info thanks for sharing!


----------



## 15Laura40

Thanks for all the FP info, very helpful.


----------



## cath1979

CandiceF said:


> I have to book my fast passes tonight and I was wondering if A&E was impossible to get?


My trip is 9 days.. took it for november 3 (but there was availibilyt for november 2) I had plenty of hours for selection


----------



## cath1979

so how hard do you think it will be to get 1 FP+ for 7 DMNT for around 4h45 pm on a party night (were able to grap 3 out of 4). I have 60 days out for hopping to grab it.. I think Disney is playing with me "you really thing that it was gonna be so easy and that you will have nothing to check for the next 60 days.. no no no lol"


----------



## CandiceF

cath1979 said:


> My trip is 9 days.. took it for november 3 (but there was availibilyt for november 2) I had plenty of hours for selection


Thank-you so much for the info! November 2 is our AK day but it closes early and we have park hoppers so it just might work!


----------



## cath1979

CandiceF said:


> Thank-you so much for the info! November 2 is our AK day but it closes early and we have park hoppers so it just might work!


I Just look at november 2..ans therebus no more  à the moment for 4 sorry


----------



## cath1979

There  is..sorry


----------



## MomOf2As

cath1979 said:


> so how hard do you think it will be to get 1 FP+ for 7 DMNT for around 4h45 pm on a party night (were able to grap 3 out of 4). I have 60 days out for hopping to grab it.. I think Disney is playing with me "you really thing that it was gonna be so easy and that you will have nothing to check for the next 60 days.. no no no lol"



Our FP+ window opened last night, and I had no problems getting 4 FP+s for 7DMNT on Nov. 1, which is a party night. That's a non-park day for us, but we were able to get FP+s for 3:30-6:30 pm . Just keep looking, and good luck!


----------



## IRISH249

Is there a way to practice making Fast Pass reservations without actually confirming them/having tickets for the days I'm practicing on?  I'd like to have some experience working in the format before setting my reservations.


----------



## CandiceF

cath1979 said:


> I Just look at november 2..ans therebus no more  à the moment for 4 sorry


My DH, DS8 and DS2 will do something else instead of A&E so we only need a fast pass for myself and DD5. Do you think it will be easier to get a fast pass for only 2?


----------



## Robo

CandiceF said:


> My DH, DS8 and DS2 will do something else instead of A&E so we only need a fast pass for myself and DD5. Do you think it will be easier to get a fast pass for only 2?



Yes.


----------



## SaintsManiac

IRISH249 said:


> Is there a way to practice making Fast Pass reservations without actually confirming them/having tickets for the days I'm practicing on?  I'd like to have some experience working in the format before setting my reservations.




I went in to make sure I knew how to work it. I just hit cancel when it got to the end


----------



## mesaboy2

IRISH249 said:


> Is there a way to practice making Fast Pass reservations without actually confirming them/having tickets for the days I'm practicing on?  I'd like to have some experience working in the format before setting my reservations.



If you have a package, no.  If you have separate tickets, yes. See the green- and red-texted bullets in the OP.


----------



## IRISH249

mesaboy2 said:


> If you have a package, no.  If you have separate tickets, yes. See the green- and red-texted bullets in the OP.


Thank you!!


----------



## plainoldt

booked for October 30th....and off to bed!


----------



## julluvsdisney

Can anyone help me with how and when I can book with my AP?  I have a split stay booked nov 25th-28th then the 28th-dec 2nd.  I have never done it with an AP or Split stay so I am wondering what kind of restrictions I will have or any helpful hints to make it easier! TIA!


----------



## mummabear

Anyone got a FOF FP for November?


----------



## cath1979

mummabear said:


> Anyone got a FOF FP for November?


for the moment..there is a problem with the parade for november, both are unvailable.cm told me to keep checking to see when it wil lopen up


----------



## doconeill

julluvsdisney said:


> Can anyone help me with how and when I can book with my AP?  I have a split stay booked nov 25th-28th then the 28th-dec 2nd.  I have never done it with an AP or Split stay so I am wondering what kind of restrictions I will have or any helpful hints to make it easier! TIA!



If you have on-site reservations, it works like any other ticket. At 60-days from check-in of the first reservation, you'll be able to make FP+ for every day of that reservation. Then again with the second one.

Without a reservation, you can book a maximum of 7 outstanding days of FP+ within the 30-day window. Once you use one, you can book another. 

There WAS a glitch that if an AP holder booked their 7 non-reservation days, and then had a reservation coming up, it wouldn't let them have more, but I don't think that is the case any longer.


----------



## Cluelyss

Ladyfish77 said:


> I wanted to report back since I asked a question about booking FP+ with regular tickets and an MNSSHP ticket.  I have a 6 day park hopper and one MNSSHP.  I was allowed to book 7 days of FP+ and it DID NOT matter what day or park I booked FP+ for using the MNSSHP ticket.  I booked FP+ for October 29- Nov 4th.  There are MNSSHP party nights on Oct 29, 31 and Nov 1.  I did NOT book any MK FP+ on any of the party days.  I did book FP+ for MK for two days but neither were party days.  I wasn't sure whether I had to book at least one day of MK FP+ on a party night, but I didn't.
> 
> So just wanted to let others know that the MNSSHP ticket when combined with a regular ticket allows you to book an extra day of FP+ at any park, not just MK on a party date.


Just curious how you plan to use 7 days of FP on a 6-day ticket if you are not doing FPs on your party day?


----------



## doconeill

Cluelyss said:


> Just curious how you plan to use 7 days of FP on a 6-day ticket if you are not doing FPs on your party day?



I took it to mean they booked FP+ at a different park on the party night. 

If the party ticket is treated as a MK-only ticket, it may not care which day is booked, only that ONE MK FP+ day is booked. Had the other 6 been non-MK, MK might have been the only choice.


----------



## Cluelyss

CandiceF said:


> Thanks so much for the reply. I plan to start looking right at midnight because I have a 5 year old DD who is obsessed with A&E!  Do I have to book fast passes for our whole family or could I just book for DD and myself? My DS8 and DS2 would hate to wait to meet A&E and so I thought they could do something else without a fast pass with DH.


If it were me, I'd go to your last day first, book the FP for all 4 of you, then move them to something else after you've finished making all of your selections. I only say this because the first thing you do is pick your FP party, then date, then park, then attractions. If you select only 2 members of your party, you'll have to start completely over to schedule the other 2 that day, then start completely over to do all 4 of you the other days. Follow the dibb (link below) going into your scheduling so you know you are picking a day that has availability for 4. (And if you check right before scheduling and there's nothing for the duration of your trip, only then would I recommend you start with just the 2 of you)
http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=835236


----------



## Cluelyss

doconeill said:


> I took it to mean they booked FP+ at a different park on the party night.
> 
> If the party ticket is treated as a MK-only ticket, it may not care which day is booked, only that ONE MK FP+ day is booked. Had the other 6 been non-MK, MK might have been the only choice.


True. But now OP has FPs scheduled that they cannot use?


----------



## doconeill

Cluelyss said:


> True. But now OP has FPs scheduled that they cannot use?



Hmm...true...if the plan is to only go to the party on the party day with no FP+ scheduled, then that would be an issue - unless they were just testing.


----------



## Cluelyss

waffocopter said:


> Huh, good thing I asked. It affects my arrival day too, then. I'm only going to be able to squeeze in one ride for my arrival day, before MNSSHP. Despite that fact, I still have to book three even though I can only possible use one in that span of time?


Just schedule your "throw away" FPs prior to your arrival. I always try to select something less popular, out of fairness to other guests, but unfortunately the system forces you to book 3.


----------



## Ladyfish77

Cluelyss said:


> Just curious how you plan to use 7 days of FP on a 6-day ticket if you are not doing FPs on your party day?



I'm going to be at WDW from 10/29-11/4 but only had 6 day hopper pass.  I wasn't originally going to use a ticket for 10/29, but decided to book FP+.  I will add one day to my PH at the end of my stay so I can use 7 days of FP+.  I was deciding whether to add on a day to my PH so I could book FP+ now, but was just going to not book FP+ for our day of arrival.  Now I can book FP+ for 7 days, and used the MNSSHP ticket to book the 7th day since I plan to use my FP+ on my party day at a different park in the morning (confusing, but it works and will allow me to wait until onsite to upgrade my PH ticket).


----------



## julluvsdisney

doconeill said:


> If you have on-site reservations, it works like any other ticket. At 60-days from check-in of the first reservation, you'll be able to make FP+ for every day of that reservation. Then again with the second one.
> 
> Without a reservation, you can book a maximum of 7 outstanding days of FP+ within the 30-day window. Once you use one, you can book another.
> 
> There WAS a glitch that if an AP holder booked their 7 non-reservation days, and then had a reservation coming up, it wouldn't let them have more, but I don't think that is the case any longer.


Thank you! This helps! I hope I don't run into any glitches!!!


----------



## mummabear

So trying to book with party tickets. Allows me to book three but can only fit 2 in the time frame....one from 4-5 and the other from 5.10-6.10. It wont let me choose any after 6.10.
Any chance they would honor the 3-4pm FP once I enter the park at 4?


----------



## mesaboy2

mummabear said:


> So trying to book with party tickets. Allows me to book three but can only fit 2 in the time frame....one from 4-5 and the other from 5.10-6.10. It wont let me choose any after 6.10.
> *Any chance they would honor the 3-4pm FP once I enter the park at 4?*


 
If you can get to the attraction by 4:15p, probably.  See the discussion of grace periods in the OP, excerpted here:



> The MDX FP+ system allows a grace period of 5 minutes before and 15 minutes after the return window, but guests are advised against relying on the grace period. Castmembers (CMs) have the ability to override the system and deny entry during the grace period depending on the situation.


----------



## jani3

I'm a WDW newbie and tried to read the first post and last few pages of this. The more I read, the more confused I got.  So here are the obvious newbie questions:  

1. Can I book FP+ on the day that I only have a party ticket? We're going to hang out at the resort during the day and just go to the MVMCP at ~4pm. Can I still book my FP+ from 4-7pm?

2. Did I read that you should book the opposite of what you want or did I misread that? As in if I want an 11am FP+, get one for later afternoon and change it later? What's the reasoning for booking and changing rather than just trying to get what I originally want (or closer to it)?

TIA!


----------



## cath1979

jani3 said:


> I'm a WDW newbie and tried to read the first post and last few pages of this. The more I read, the more confused I got.  So here are the obvious newbie questions:
> 
> 1. Can I book FP+ on the day that I only have a party ticket? We're going to hang out at the resort during the day and just go to the MVMCP at ~4pm. Can I still book my FP+ from 4-7pm?
> 
> 2. Did I read that you should book the opposite of what you want or did I misread that? As in if I want an 11am FP+, get one for later afternoon and change it later? What's the reasoning for booking and changing rather than just trying to get what I originally want (or closer to it)?
> 
> TIA!


yess you can book fp for you party ticket only day
they propably tell you that because is more easy to play with the schedule after.. let say for example that you want anna and elsa at 4, peter pan at 5 and POC at 6.. if you select that and that anna and elsa dont have 4 pm fp, it will give you another time..like let say 11 am.. when you go to change the time and see if something is available later..let say you find a fp available fro 5 to 6.. you can.T select that one because you already have peter pan.. so you will have to cancel peter pan before trying to book anna and elsa. not sure if i'm clear enough


----------



## MommyPoppins

Realistically what is FP+ going to look like for my family of 10? We'll have APs and will stay offsite, so will have to wait until 30 days out. Will it be impossible to book us all together on headliners like TSM by that point?


----------



## beck00

senadler said:


> I would definitely just choose the two of you, that will give you a better chance of getting it.  When you start setting up FP+ you select who you are booking for.  You can go back and do s the others after.


Pretty sure this is what I was looking for.  Booking FP+ for me and DH, 2 DD AND BIL and his travel companion, PLUS the MIL and her husband who arrive 4 days later.  I'm a little nervous  So I can just select myself and 2 daughters initially to search for A&E, then go back to do DH later so he can have a different FP+ right?  And if he decides he wants to see girls meet A&E, I can _try_ to copy him to our A&E FP+, assuming we get one.  Right???  

Curious, since we arrive Nov 19th, and MIL and her husband don't arrive until Nov 23rd, will I have to log back in 4 nights after grabbing our FP+ to book hers??  We are all linked together in MDX, but their package is Nov 23-27...ours is 19-27.


----------



## madjohn

Ok, my question.  I will be staying at Fort Wilderness for 14 days.  I am only going to get a 8 day park hopper ticket.  Do I have to pick my 8 days I am going to the park ahead of time and only book FP for those days or can I book FP for each day of my trip and use only the days I go.  For example.  Dont know if I want to go to MK on Tuesday or Wednesday, can I book for both days and then when I am there go the day I wish and just skip the other?  How does Disney know when I am going to the parks?

I am not trying to game the system, I just not sure how it works.  (I was such an expert on the old paper system and it really worked for me. growl)

Thanks

John


----------



## doconeill

madjohn said:


> Ok, my question.  I will be staying at Fort Wilderness for 14 days.  I am only going to get a 8 day park hopper ticket.  Do I have to pick my 8 days I am going to the park ahead of time and only book FP for those days or can I book FP for each day of my trip and use only the days I go.  For example.  Dont know if I want to go to MK on Tuesday or Wednesday, can I book for both days and then when I am there go the day I wish and just skip the other?  How does Disney know when I am going to the parks?
> 
> I am not trying to game the system, I just not sure how it works.  (I was such an expert on the old paper system and it really worked for me. growl)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John



You can only book a maximum of 8 days worth of FP+ if you have an 8-day ticket.


----------



## oj01

madjohn said:


> Ok, my question.  I will be staying at Fort Wilderness for 14 days.  I am only going to get a 8 day park hopper ticket.  Do I have to pick my 8 days I am going to the park ahead of time and only book FP for those days or can I book FP for each day of my trip and use only the days I go.  For example.  Dont know if I want to go to MK on Tuesday or Wednesday, can I book for both days and then when I am there go the day I wish and just skip the other?  How does Disney know when I am going to the parks?
> 
> I am not trying to game the system, I just not sure how it works.  (I was such an expert on the old paper system and it really worked for me. growl)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John


This is my biggest gripe with the new system - you have to decide 60 days out which park you want to visit on which day.
Under the old system, you decided each morning when you got up.


----------



## Cluelyss

beck00 said:


> Pretty sure this is what I was looking for.  Booking FP+ for me and DH, 2 DD AND BIL and his travel companion, PLUS the MIL and her husband who arrive 4 days later.  I'm a little nervous  So I can just select myself and 2 daughters initially to search for A&E, then go back to do DH later so he can have a different FP+ right?  And if he decides he wants to see girls meet A&E, I can _try_ to copy him to our A&E FP+, assuming we get one.  Right???
> 
> Curious, since we arrive Nov 19th, and MIL and her husband don't arrive until Nov 23rd, will I have to log back in 4 nights after grabbing our FP+ to book hers??  We are all linked together in MDX, but their package is Nov 23-27...ours is 19-27.


Yes, you can absolutely do this, but I would be very cautious on using the copy function. People have lost their original FP by trying to copy when there is no additional availability for an attraction (for example, A&E is fully booked, so you both get ETWB or something). Better to try and find DH a single that overlaps your existing window if he decides he wants to tag along.


----------



## plainoldt

julluvsdisney said:


> Can anyone help me with how and when I can book with my AP?  I have a split stay booked nov 25th-28th then the 28th-dec 2nd.  I have never done it with an AP or Split stay so I am wondering what kind of restrictions I will have or any helpful hints to make it easier! TIA!



With the AP, when you go into the FP+ system, it will allow you to book fp+s for the current 30days and then not again until your on-site reservations begin.   The 30days is because it is assuming that you are staying off site and you are allowed to book FP+s 30 days in advance when staying off site.

It will not allow you to book anything from day 31 on unless you have an on-site stay booked.


----------



## siskaren

oj01 said:


> This is my biggest gripe with the new system - you have to decide 60 days out which park you want to visit on which day.
> Under the old system, you decided each morning when you got up.



Maybe you did, but I've always decided what park to go to each day well before my trip.


----------



## jlundeen

siskaren said:


> Maybe you did, but I've always decided what park to go to each day well before my trip.


I also planned out my entire trip well in advance...subject to change depending on crowds, etc.  But in my opinion, the old FP system worked for those who really knew how to work the system.  For many others, unfortunately, it was always a crap-shoot.  Not saying the new system is perfect, but I feel it's a more level playing field for everyone.

When I did my 60-day FP+ a week ago, I got everything I wanted at least once, and even 7D several times over the week.  Luckily, we don't have the need (or desire) to visit Anna & Elsa, so we're very happy with our selections.


----------



## mesaboy2

Please, none of this back-and-forth stuff here.


----------



## jlundeen

mesaboy2 said:


> Please none of this back-and forth stuff here.


Sorry, Mesaboy2.  Posted before you reminded us!


----------



## oj01

jlundeen said:


> I also planned out my entire trip well in advance...subject to change depending on crowds, etc.  But in my opinion, the old FP system worked for those who really knew how to work the system.  For many others, unfortunately, it was always a crap-shoot.  Not saying the new system is perfect, but I feel it's a more level playing field for everyone.
> 
> When I did my 60-day FP+ a week ago, I got everything I wanted at least once, and even 7D several times over the week.  Luckily, we don't have the need (or desire) to visit Anna & Elsa, so we're very happy with our selections.


Yes, we always had a plan too, but the plan could be more flexible before. 
This is our first time under the new system and I also got all the FP's when I wanted, so I'm happy enough with it. It's also our first time staying onsite. I'm guessing I'd be less happy if I were offsite, but that's Disney's right to reward/encourage onsite stays.
I just wondered how regular Disney visitors thought the new system worked compared to the old system.


----------



## cath1979

Keep hopping everyone.. After checking and checking and checking again and doing one by one the FP for my halloween party that is on my first day of arrival, I finally been able to get 4 7DMT at 4 différents time (one 4:15 Pm, 1 at 4:30 PM, 1 at 4H40 Pm and 1 at 4:45 pm). Really happy to finally been able to get all the 3 FP I wanted for the 3h30 to 6h30 Windows


----------



## cath1979

I just want to say..the parade FOF and MSEP are now available for november


----------



## Robo

cath1979 said:


> Keep *hopping* everyone..



I like hopping!


----------



## cath1979

Robo said:


> I like hopping!
> 
> View attachment 121188


lol
It's really a magical day for me.. to get all my fP I wanted today.. Now I have 57 days to just be stressfull about my lugages lol


----------



## Melissa Sheridan

Apologies for what I'm sure is repeat question -

So, I get that I have to book a 4th FP at a kiosk within the park I want to use it in and not on the app, but you canodifu it on the app. My question is can you (from the app) change the attraction to one in a different park?

Example - I'm in MK and book a 4th for anything, then go to my app as I'm hopping to HS and change my 4th FP to TSM? 

Thanks! 
ConfusedNewbie


----------



## mesaboy2

Melissa Sheridan said:


> Apologies for what I'm sure is repeat question -
> 
> So, I get that I have to book a 4th FP at a kiosk within the park I want to use it in and not on the app, but you canodifu it on the app. My question is can you (from the app) change the attraction to one in a different park?
> 
> Example - I'm in MK and book a 4th for anything, then go to my app as I'm hopping to HS and change my 4th FP to TSM?
> 
> Thanks!
> ConfusedNewbie



I'm pretty sure the answer is no, sorry.


----------



## Melissa Sheridan

Yeah, I figured that would be "cheating the system" a bit! 
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Cluelyss

Melissa Sheridan said:


> Apologies for what I'm sure is repeat question -
> 
> So, I get that I have to book a 4th FP at a kiosk within the park I want to use it in and not on the app, but you canodifu it on the app. My question is can you (from the app) change the attraction to one in a different park?
> 
> Example - I'm in MK and book a 4th for anything, then go to my app as I'm hopping to HS and change my 4th FP to TSM?
> 
> Thanks!
> ConfusedNewbie


The edit function only works to change attractions within the park where the original FP is scheduled.


----------



## jani3

If we are going to be at Epcot in the morning and HS in the afternoon (mid-Nov), should I save my 3 FP+ for HS? We have a pre-park opening ADR at GG and the only ride that's important to us is the Test Track. We were thinking of going straight to TT after breakfast which should be close to the rope drop time. Any advice?


----------



## ghtx

jani3 said:


> If we are going to be at Epcot in the morning and HS in the afternoon (mid-Nov), should I save my 3 FP+ for HS? We have a pre-park opening ADR at GG and the only ride that's important to us is the Test Track. We were thinking of going straight to TT after breakfast which should be close to the rope drop time. Any advice?



Yes do TT at RD in Epcot and save the FPs for DHS.


----------



## beck00

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, you can absolutely do this, but I would be very cautious on using the copy function. People have lost their original FP by trying to copy when there is no additional availability for an attraction (for example, A&E is fully booked, so you both get ETWB or something). Better to try and find DH a single that overlaps your existing window if he decides he wants to tag along.



Thanks Cluelyss!  Any idea about the 2nd question in my post?  We arrive on 19th, inlaws arrive on the 23rd.  I'm doing their FP+ for them...will I need to log back in 4 nights after booking mine to get theirs?  I'm pretty sure I do...just want to be completely sure


----------



## Cluelyss

beck00 said:


> Thanks Cluelyss!  Any idea about the 2nd question in my post?  We arrive on 19th, inlaws arrive on the 23rd.  I'm doing their FP+ for them...will I need to log back in 4 nights after booking mine to get theirs?  I'm pretty sure I do...just want to be completely sure


I believe if you are all linked in MDX, everyone's window opens when the first window opens, but hopefully someone with experience can confirm.


----------



## God Of Thunder

I've gone through about 10 pages and never saw this question asked.  Sorry if it is elsewhere in this thread.

Is there a site like Disney Dinning Buddy for Fast Pass?

I will be going to WDW Christmas / New Years week.  I am sure many fast pass options will be "sold out" by the time I can choose.  

Thanks!!


----------



## PlutoLover93

I just have a silly question. First time going down with FP+. What are the time restraints that you have on booking windows? When I say that I mean can you book 3 different fastpasses within an hour or does each have to be an hour apart or how does that work?


----------



## mesaboy2

God Of Thunder said:


> I've gone through about 10 pages and never saw this question asked.  Sorry if it is elsewhere in this thread.
> 
> Is there a site like Disney Dinning Buddy for Fast Pass?
> 
> I will be going to WDW Christmas / New Years week.  I am sure many fast pass options will be "sold out" by the time I can choose.
> 
> Thanks!!



Not that I know of, sorry.  The best resource I can recommend for availability is the Dibb site linked to in Post #2.



PlutoLover93 said:


> I just have a silly question. First time going down with FP+. What are the time restraints that you have on booking windows? When I say that I mean can you book 3 different fastpasses within an hour or does each have to be an hour apart or how does that work?



FP windows for the most part are 60 minutes long, and none of them can overlap.  So the closest they can be is an hour apart--for instance 1:00p-2:00p, 2:00p-3:00p, and 3:00p-4:00p.


----------



## PlutoLover93

mesaboy2 said:


> FP windows for the most part are 60 minutes long, and none of them can overlap.  So the closest they can be is an hour apart--for instance 1:00p-2:00p, 2:00p-3:00p, and 3:00p-4:00p.


Perfect thank you!


----------



## PlutoLover93

mesaboy2 said:


> FP windows for the most part are 60 minutes long, and none of them can overlap.  So the closest they can be is an hour apart--for instance 1:00p-2:00p, 2:00p-3:00p, and 3:00p-4:00p.


Perfect thank you!


----------



## God Of Thunder

mesaboy2 said:


> Not that I know of, sorry.  The best resource I can recommend for availability is the Dibb site linked to in Post #2.
> 
> 
> 
> FP windows for the most part are 60 minutes long, and none of them can overlap.  So the closest they can be is an hour apart--for instance 1:00p-2:00p, 2:00p-3:00p, and 3:00p-4:00p.




Thanks!


----------



## beck00

Cluelyss said:


> I believe if you are all linked in MDX, everyone's window opens when the first window opens, but hopefully someone with experience can confirm.



Can anyone confirm this for me?


----------



## Robo

beck00 said:


> Can anyone confirm this for me?



Confirmed.


----------



## LetsDoDisney!

I checked the first couple of pages and didn't see the answer - then I saw there were 176 pages in this thread! Wow.

My question is about booking fastpasses for a split stay when the onsite stay is AFTER the offsite stay. 

one week in timeshare, then two nights onsite. 6 day tickets. 

I can book FP for the dates starting with my check in day, but not the days leading up to it, which is when I will be using some of my ticket days. 

We are less than 60 days out, but more than 30 days out. When I chatted online with a CM they said that when the 30 day mark comes up then those days will become available to book, since they are my "offsite" days, but I'm not so sure about that. I thought I read that it would have to be handled when I got there at a ticketing booth and book the fp day off - which sucks honestly if it's true.

Can anyone confirm whether this is true, and that I will be able to book my offsite days at the 30 day mark? I highly doubt it actually, I think it's going to be a huge hassle. In MDE the days after check in day are marked as "active" like I was going to use all the ticket days after checkin. 

I have a room/ticket package. Would it make a difference if I had done a room only and bought the tickets separately and linked them?


----------



## hiroMYhero

LetsDoDisney! said:


> I checked the first couple of pages and didn't see the answer - then I saw there were 176 pages in this thread! Wow.
> 
> My question is about booking fastpasses for a split stay when the onsite stay is AFTER the offsite stay.
> 
> one week in timeshare, then two nights onsite. 6 day tickets.
> 
> I can book FP for the dates starting with my check in day, but not the days leading up to it, which is when I will be using some of my ticket days.
> 
> We are less than 60 days out, but more than 30 days out. When I chatted online with a CM they said that when the 30 day mark comes up then those days will become available to book, since they are my "offsite" days, but I'm not so sure about that. I thought I read that it would have to be handled when I got there at a ticketing booth and book the fp day off - which sucks honestly if it's true.
> 
> Can anyone confirm whether this is true, and that I will be able to book my offsite days at the 30 day mark? I highly doubt it actually, I think it's going to be a huge hassle. In MDE the days after check in day are marked as "active" like I was going to use all the ticket days after checkin.
> 
> I have a room/ticket package. Would it make a difference if I had done a room only and bought the tickets separately and linked them?


It's because you have a "package." The tickets do not become valid and active until the day you check in. You, unfortunately, cannot book FPs for your offsite park days.

Yes, if you had linked tickets separately, your open FP window would have included all of your offsite stay.


----------



## LetsDoDisney!

That's what I figured. I cancelled my reservation and tickets and am going to rebook with a room only reservation. If I pay for that and then buy tickets and pay for those, will that work? Or will it just revert to a "package" even if I buy them separately?


----------



## hiroMYhero

LetsDoDisney! said:


> That's what I figured. I cancelled my reservation and tickets and am going to rebook with a room only reservation. If I pay for that and then buy tickets and pay for those, will that work? Or will it just revert to a "package" even if I buy them separately?


It will work. Only Disney can sell a package so you'll be fine!


----------



## Robo

LetsDoDisney! said:


> Or will it just revert to a "package" even if I buy them separately?



It won't.

(It really CAN'T if you buy your tickets from someplace other than Disney, like an authorized ticket discounter like undercovertourist.com.)


----------



## ANforever1030

Quick question? My DW2B and I will be booking our FP+ in about 3 minutes.  However, we are doing a split stay 3 nights in Poly, 2 nights in POFQ, and six nights in AKV.  Will I have access to all my FP+ or just the first four days?


----------



## BigMommaMouse

ANforever1030 said:


> Quick question? My DW2B and I will be booking our FP+ in about 3 minutes.  However, we are doing a split stay 3 nights in Poly, 2 nights in POFQ, and six nights in AKV.  Will I have access to all my FP+ or just the first four days?


You will be done now. Just wondering how it turned out for you?


----------



## LetsDoDisney!

That's true, and I've used them before, but Disney says I have until tomorrow to link enough tickets to cover the 3 days of Fastpasses already chosen (2 days and a MNSSHP day) or they will cancel them. The ones I finally arranged for the party are the ones I don't want them messing with, even though I have a linked party ticket. So I don't want to wait to get hard tickets in the mail in this case, otherwise I would. 


Robo said:


> It won't.
> 
> (It really CAN'T if you buy your tickets from someplace other than Disney, like an authorized ticket discounter like undercovertourist.com.)


----------



## Robo

LetsDoDisney! said:


> That's true, and I've used them before, but Disney says I have until tomorrow to link enough tickets to cover the 3 days of Fastpasses already chosen (2 days and a MNSSHP day) or they will cancel them. The ones I finally arranged for the party are the ones I don't want them messing with, even though I have a linked party ticket. So I don't want to wait to get hard tickets in the mail in this case, otherwise I would.



UT sells eTickets, now, too. No need for hard tickets to be sent.


----------



## Cluelyss

mesaboy2 said:


> Not that I know of, sorry.  The best resource I can recommend for availability is the Dibb site linked to in Post #2.


I believe the Dibb also has a pay service that is similar to the dining services, but I'm not sure exactly how it works. I know it can search by date and in different amounts than the block of 4 that the free page displays.


----------



## Chubby

this has probably been answered 49766 times but I can't seem to find it

why is anna & elsa booked so far out in advance? we're 68 days out from our trip so I've been watching the dibb site and A&E are up 67 days out at this point.  It seems to be the only one out of whack


----------



## BigMommaMouse

Cluelyss said:


> I believe the Dibb also has a pay service that is similar to the dining services, but I'm not sure exactly how it works. I know it can search by date and in different amounts than the block of 4 that the free page displays.



If you pay for membership, yes they will let you know when and if the ones you want open up.


----------



## mesaboy2

Chubby said:


> this has probably been answered 49766 times but I can't seem to find it
> 
> why is anna & elsa booked so far out in advance? we're 68 days out from our trip so I've been watching the dibb site and A&E are up 67 days out at this point.  It seems to be the only one out of whack



Onsite guests with stays that start before yours and/or longer than yours have already been picking over them.  Also, they are in high demand and have low capacity.


----------



## Robo

Chubby said:


> this has probably been answered 49766 times but I can't seem to find it
> 
> why is anna & elsa booked so far out in advance? we're 68 days out from our trip so I've been watching the dibb site and A&E are up 67 days out at this point.  It seems to be the only one out of whack



It's the most popular (hard to get) FP+.
So, "everyone" books it ASAP. And, they book it "deep" into their trips.
Up to 7, 10, 14 days past their check-in date.
And, depending on the dates, you can find the MSEP and Wishes FP+ being booked up early, too.


----------



## stinksmom

We will be in DW the week of Thanksgiving (I know it's going to be crazy busy but DH is a teacher so we get there when we can).  We are checking in on Sunday the 22nd.  I'm worried that by the time we hit our 60 day marker, people who are arriving on Friday or Saturday will limit the availability for us to book FP for some of the harder to get attractions - like TSMM and A&E.  We have some friends that are bringing their 5 yo DD twins  and 4 yo DD for the first time.  I am considering taking my DD and meeting the other mom earlier than the rest of the family.  So I want to book rooms earlier just in case we can get there sooner. This will then be a split stay. So if we have rooms beginning the 19th we should be able to book through the 29th when we all leave, right?  But if we do reserve rooms earlier and then we can't get away to be there on the 19th and cancel those rooms, will that cancel our fastpasses for the time we know we will be there (22nd - 29th)? 

Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

stinksmom said:


> So if we have rooms beginning the 19th we should be able to book through the 29th when we all leave, right? But if we do reserve rooms earlier and then we can't get away to be there on the 19th and cancel those rooms, will that cancel our fastpasses for the time we know we will be there (22nd - 29th)?


You can book all FPs when your first booking window opens. You won't lose any FPs if you cancel the first room within the 60-day booking window that's open for the 2nd onsite stay.


----------



## stinksmom

Thank you hiroMYhero!  I want to get rooms booked but I'm worried the logistics may not work and we might not get down there as early as I would like.


----------



## mesaboy2

stinksmom said:


> We will be in DW the week of Thanksgiving (I know it's going to be crazy busy but DH is a teacher so we get there when we can).  We are checking in on Sunday the 22nd.  I'm worried that by the time we hit our 60 day marker, people who are arriving on Friday or Saturday will *limit the availability for us to book FP for some of the harder to get attractions - like TSMM and A&E*.  We have some friends that are bringing their 5 yo DD twins  and 4 yo DD for the first time.  I am considering taking my DD and meeting the other mom earlier than the rest of the family.  So I want to book rooms earlier just in case we can get there sooner. This will then be a split stay. So if we have rooms beginning the 19th we should be able to book through the 29th when we all leave, right?  But if we do reserve rooms earlier and then we can't get away to be there on the 19th and cancel those rooms, will that cancel our fastpasses for the time we know we will be there (22nd - 29th)?
> 
> Thanks!



TSMM is unlikely to be much of a problem that far out.


----------



## LetsDoDisney!

So if I have a room only reservation, and link tickets to my account (via WDW or UT) will I still be able to book 60 days out for the days of my room reservation? And then book 30 days out for the days of my offsite reservation which is before the onsite res.? What about the MNSSHP day that is prior to my  onsite res.? Will it be split like that, or will I have to wait and do all of them at 30 days?


----------



## hiroMYhero

LetsDoDisney! said:


> So if I have a room only reservation, and link tickets to my account (via WDW or UT) will I still be able to book 60 days out for the days of my room reservation? And then book 30 days out for the days of my offsite reservation which is before the onsite res.? What about the MNSSHP day that is prior to my  onsite res.? Will it be split like that, or will I have to wait and do all of them at 30 days?


You'll be able to book FPs for all days when your FP booking window opens 60 days before your onsite stay. All 60 days + the onsite stay will be included in the open booking window.


----------



## ANforever1030

BigMommaMouse said:


> You will be done now. Just wondering how it turned out for you?



It turned out remarkably well.  Unlike with the ADR's it allowed us to schedule the entire length of stay instead of just the first portion of the split stay.  Additionally we were able to get all of the FP+ reservations we wanted, including 7DMT for every day we are in MK, and although we weren't looking for A&E it was available for all but the first day we will be in MK.


----------



## WDW88

I have used the search "this thread" option for the answer, but it I am unable to locate any answers to FP+ scheduling when using an anuual pass over multiple trips.  I understand I can make FP+ reservations 60 prior to a resort stay for 7 days or the length of my trip.  What do I do when I have 4 days planned with FP+ for our October trip, and need to schedule 6 more for my Thanksgiving trip?  The 60 day prior window opens before our October trip.  Will I only be able to schedule a total of 7 days? And then schedule the remaining FP+ days after using the October dates?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Robo

WDW88 said:


> I have used the search "this thread" option for the answer, but it I am unable to locate any answers to FP+ scheduling when using an anuual pass over multiple trips.
> 
> I understand I can make FP+ reservations 60 prior to a resort stay for 7 days or the length of my trip.
> What do I do when I have 4 days planned with FP+ for our October trip, and need to schedule 6 more for my Thanksgiving trip?  The 60 day prior window opens before our October trip.
> 
> Will I only be able to schedule a total of 7 days? And then schedule the remaining FP+ days after using the October dates?  Thanks for your help.



Yup.
That's one of the major "flaws" in the system.


----------



## WDW88

Noooooo!!  That is NOT what I wanted you to say! 
Should I just wing it with SDFP selection for our AK and EP days in October in order to use the days for pre-scheduling for my Thanksgiving trip?  Any suggestions?


----------



## Robo

WDW88 said:


> Noooooo!!  That is NOT what I wanted you to say!
> Should I just wing it with SDFP selection for our AK and EP days in October in order to use the days for pre-scheduling for my Thanksgiving trip?  Any suggestions?



I don't know your schedule, but...
First, don't pre-schedule any FP for DAK. That's a SDFP kind of park.
Schedule only the most important "must-do" park days.
That might give you enough remaining days to cover a lot of both trips at the 60-day mark.
Then, when you can fully book the remaining days, do so and likely get what you want.


----------



## WDW88

Guess I was smarter than I thought, as I already did not book any DAK FP+.  Now realizing, this scheduling issue is going to happen to me again when I need to book resesrvations for a mid January trip as well.  In January, we actually have a resort stay booked for 8 nights (as opposed to throw away rooms for the OCtober and Tahnksgiving trip).  Will the full resort stay enable me to book all of the FP+ for that stay?


----------



## Robo

WDW88 said:


> Guess I was smarter than I thought, as I already did not book any DAK FP+.  Now realizing, this scheduling issue is going to happen to me again when I need to book resesrvations for a mid January trip as well.  In January, we actually have a resort stay booked for 8 nights (as opposed to throw away rooms for the OCtober and Tahnksgiving trip).  Will the full resort stay enable me to book all of the FP+ for that stay?



I'll attempt this, but I'm a bit shaky on its accuracy.
The Nov. trip will be within the 60-days-out for the Jan. trip.

You should be able to advance-book 7 days, total, for the combined Nov. and Jan. trips.
Then, as you use the Nov. FP days, you should be able to book each additional day for the Jan. trip.
At the end of the last FP day of the Nov. trip, you should be able to book that 7th and 8th day of the Jan. Trip.

(Or not.)  

Please, someone who can make heads or tails of this come in and double-check the info.


----------



## luvallprincesses

Due to some nights in my 10 night Swan reservation being (currently) sold out the week after Thanksgiving, when I attempted to apply SPG points to some of the nights, they had to rebook my single reservation into two separate 5 night reservations to do 5 nights on cash and 5 on points. Now I realize this is going to mean I can't book FP for all 10 nights. Or is there a way around it?  We have AP's, so that means I can book 7 days of FP 60 days from our first check in date and will have to do midnight at day 55 again?


----------



## hiroMYhero

luvallprincesses said:


> Due to some nights in my 10 night Swan reservation being (currently) sold out the week after Thanksgiving, when I attempted to apply SPG points to some of the nights, they had to rebook my single reservation into two separate 5 night reservations to do 5 nights on cash and 5 on points. Now I realize this is going to mean I can't book FP for all 10 nights. Or is there a way around it?  We have AP's, so that means I can book 7 days of FP 60 days from our first check in date and will have to do midnight at day 55 again?


Onsite reservation > onsite reservation keeps the FP booking window open. So, you'll be able to book FPs for all 10 days when your first booking window opens because APs can book for the total # of onsite days, not limited to 7 days of FPs.


----------



## luvallprincesses

hiroMYhero said:


> Onsite reservation > onsite reservation keeps the FP booking window open. So, you'll be able to book FPs for all 10 days when your first booking window opens because APs can book for the total # of onsite days, not limited to 7 days of FPs.


So the system is going to recognize the additional reservation to keep the booking window open without me needing to do anything additionally?

Another question:  I have 2 rooms at the Swan for the first 5 days (family I'm using points for) and due to using my points, both reservations need to be kept in my name as primary. Does anyone have experience of this not causing a problem/glitch at day 60 when I go to book FP, that my name is in there twice?  Again, we have AP's linked as media.


----------



## hiroMYhero

luvallprincesses said:


> So the system is going to recognize the additional reservation to keep the booking window open without me needing to do anything additionally?
> 
> Another question:  I have 2 rooms at the Swan for the first 5 days (family I'm using points for) and due to using my points, both reservations need to be kept in my name as primary. Does anyone have experience of this not causing a problem/glitch at day 60 when I go to book FP, that my name is in there twice?  Again, we have AP's linked as media.


Yes, because the system recognizes Swan as onsite. Any onsite reservation leading to a consecutive onsite reservation keeps the FP booking window open.

And you want your name to be primary to maintain the "onsite > onsite" status.


----------



## epalm

I apologize if this is a repeat question - I've read through the thread and still feel confused about our split stay and the FP+ window. Any help would be appreciated!! We have an onsite package booked for a Sunday - Saturday (November 15th-21st) stay with 6 day tickets linked. We then decided to come in one day earlier and have a room only reservation onsite at a different hotel for Saturday night (the 14th). Will our 60 day fast pass window open based on our Sunday package arrival or our Saturday room only arrival? In MDE, the fast pass screen is indicating that our window won't open until 60 days from Sunday package. I was hoping there was a way to book one day earlier to get that leg up on the A&E meet and greet.  Thanks!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

epalm said:


> I apologize if this is a repeat question - I've read through the thread and still feel confused about our split stay and the FP+ window. Any help would be appreciated!! We have an onsite package booked for a Sunday - Saturday (November 15th-21st) stay with 6 day tickets linked. We then decided to come in one day earlier and have a room only reservation onsite at a different hotel for Saturday night (the 14th). Will our 60 day fast pass window open based on our Sunday package arrival or our Saturday room only arrival? In MDE, the fast pass screen is indicating that our window won't open until 60 days from Sunday package. I was hoping there was a way to book one day earlier to get that leg up on the A&E meet and greet.  Thanks!!


It should open based on your Saturday onsite stay. Disney updated this a couple of weeks ago. Even with the package on the 2nd onsite stay, Disney now opens the booking window with the first onsite stay.

mesaboy2 is working on updating info regarding FPs booked with split stays, so, if you notice anything new or different, please post!


----------



## epalm

Thanks! I'll try for the Saturday stay date and cross my fingers. And will update here if I find anything different out.


----------



## luvallprincesses

Thanks hiroMYhero!


----------



## jlundeen

So if I am understanding all the previous posts correctly, if someone were to make a split stay reservation including 3 days for one resort, and 7 days at the second resort, FP+ would open on the 60 day mark for the first reservation for the whole 10 days? 

Seems to me this could be similar to a throwaway reservation in that the person could make FP+ resv at that 60 day mark, for only the second resv's 7 days, and then cancel the first 3 day part without any penalty (within the cancelation guidelines) and have a leg up on those who's 60 day window would start with the second resv....

Am I understanding this correctly...maybe I'm just a bit slow on this, but it seems to be a big advantage for that person.  Certainly not judging, condoning or accusing...just trying to see if my understanding is correct.


----------



## hiroMYhero

jlundeen said:


> So if I am understanding all the previous posts correctly, if someone were to make a split stay reservation including 3 days for one resort, and 7 days at the second resort, FP+ would open on the 60 day mark for the first reservation for the whole 10 days?
> 
> Seems to me this could be similar to a throwaway reservation in that the person could make FP+ resv at that 60 day mark, for only the second resv's 7 days, and then cancel the first 3 day part without any penalty (within the cancelation guidelines) and have a leg up on those who's 60 day window would start with the second resv....
> 
> Am I understanding this correctly...maybe I'm just a bit slow on this, but it seems to be a big advantage for that person.  Certainly not judging, condoning or accusing...just trying to see if my understanding is correct.


Onsite > onsite has always kept the FP booking window open and your revelation has previously been noted a number of times - I know mesa would like that it be discussed on threads other than this one.


----------



## jlundeen

hiroMYhero said:


> Onsite > onsite has always kept the FP booking window open and your revelation has previously been noted a number of times - I know mesa would like that it be discussed on threads other than this one.



no problem...sorry if I opened a sore spot...this just hadn't occurred to me before...I must be REALLY slow!  Dropping it now.


----------



## epalm

hiroMYhero said:


> It should open based on your Saturday onsite stay. Disney updated this a couple of weeks ago. Even with the package on the 2nd onsite stay, Disney now opens the booking window with the first onsite stay.
> 
> mesaboy2 is working on updating info regarding FPs booked with split stays, so, if you notice anything new or different, please post!




As a heads up, I was on the phone with a CM linking my family member's accounts and she was very certain that if our tickets are only with the package portion of our split stay, then our 60 day window will not open for the earlier room only reservation portion. I'm still going to try on the 60 day of my room only and will report back here. 

Also, a quick tip for anyone traveling with large group - Disney has a great new team of CMs who will help ensure everyone is linked correctly so that one person can make FP reservations for the entire group. It's a complimentary service and the number is 407-939-7771 (it's posted on the MDE site as well). Hope that's ok to post here! They were really helpful just now with our complicated group of extended families.


----------



## hiroMYhero

epalm said:


> As a heads up, I was on the phone with a CM linking my family member's accounts and she was very certain that if our tickets are only with the package portion of our split stay, then our 60 day window will not open for the earlier room only reservation portion. I'm still going to try on the 60 day of my room only and will report back here.
> 
> Also, a quick tip for anyone traveling with large group - Disney has a great new team of CMs who will help ensure everyone is linked correctly so that one person can make FP reservations for the entire group. It's a complimentary service and the number is 407-939-7771 (it's posted on the MDE site as well). Hope that's ok to post here! They were really helpful just now with our complicated group of extended families.


Also check your email. Disney sent out emails to split stay guests to inform them they could begin booking with their first onsite stay even with the package attached to the second stay. Maybe they forgot to tell their CMs.


----------



## epalm

Thanks @hiroMYhero ! Good to know. Poor Disney CMs... don't get me started on the disaster that was BOG breakfast reservations. Poor CM was insisting on the phone that reservations did not open until the following morning meanwhile everyone online was already booking them. It's not their fault they don't always get the most up to date info... Appreciate all the help on this forum getting things straight!


----------



## ANforever1030

jlundeen said:


> So if I am understanding all the previous posts correctly, if someone were to make a split stay reservation including 3 days for one resort, and 7 days at the second resort, FP+ would open on the 60 day mark for the first reservation for the whole 10 days?
> 
> Seems to me this could be similar to a throwaway reservation in that the person could make FP+ resv at that 60 day mark, for only the second resv's 7 days, and then cancel the first 3 day part without any penalty (within the cancelation guidelines) and have a leg up on those who's 60 day window would start with the second resv....
> 
> Am I understanding this correctly...maybe I'm just a bit slow on this, but it seems to be a big advantage for that person.  Certainly not judging, condoning or accusing...just trying to see if my understanding is correct.



That is correct.  My DW2B and I have our honemoon scheduled from Nov 3 until Nov 14.  Our first three nights are at Poly, the next two are at POFQ, and the remaining six nights are at AKV.  However, 60 days from our first night at Poly we were able to book FP+ for the entire trip.

There might be unscrupulous people who would do what you suggested, but to me that would be too much trouble for such a little reward.


----------



## luvallprincesses

I'm in a holding pattern for the Tech team CM's to get my Swan reservations hooked correctly for FP's. I went back and forth all week last week between the Swan and CM techs. Ever since the Swan had to give me 2 separate reservations for a split point/cash 10 night stay, everything in MDE is screwed up and the names are not connecting, the dates on the reservations are wrong, it says 4 adults instead of 2 adults/2 children. It was fine before that.  Finally talked with a helpful CM tech on Thursday who apologized for the problem, said they would be calling Swan directly to take care of it, and I should have an email from Bernie at Tech support within 48 hours to let me know that they have taken care of it.  I have not received said email yet and am waiting until after the holiday weekend to call them back.  In the process, it has been reinforced that (1) the CMs have inaccurate information, as they told me I would have to call twice, 5 days apart, to make fastpasses since I have two separate reservations and hiroMYhero says otherwise. (2) The name linking from Swan/Dolphin is supposed to be easy, but that's not always the case. The agents there constantly say the reservation only needs to have the correct number of adults/children for MDE while CMs insist names of everyone must be on the reservation.  Has anyone else had these problems with Swolphin and/or had Tech support follow through with an email to fix an issue?


----------



## hiroMYhero

luvallprincesses said:


> I'm in a holding pattern for the Tech team CM's to get my Swan reservations hooked correctly for FP's. I went back and forth all week last week between the Swan and CM techs. Ever since the Swan had to give me 2 separate reservations for a split point/cash 10 night stay, everything in MDE is screwed up and the names are not connecting, the dates on the reservations are wrong, it says 4 adults instead of 2 adults/2 children. It was fine before that.  Finally talked with a helpful CM tech on Thursday who apologized for the problem, said they would be calling Swan directly to take care of it, and I should have an email from Bernie at Tech support within 48 hours to let me know that they have taken care of it.  I have not received said email yet and am waiting until after the holiday weekend to call them back.  In the process, it has been reinforced that (1) the CMs have inaccurate information, as they told me I would have to call twice, 5 days apart, to make fastpasses since I have two separate reservations and hiroMYhero says otherwise. (2) The name linking from Swan/Dolphin is supposed to be easy, but that's not always the case. The agents there constantly say the reservation only needs to have the correct number of adults/children for MDE while CMs insist names of everyone must be on the reservation.  Has anyone else had these problems with Swolphin and/or had Tech support follow through with an email to fix an issue?


Yikes! Because Disney deems Swan an onsite resort and onsite to onsite keeps the FP booking window open, if for some reason that doesn't work for you, can you please post your outcome? mesa's attempting to nail down all the split stay scenarios and if the general booking rule doesn't apply to Swolphin, he'll note it in his OP.


----------



## gracielou

I followed every reply on the thread religiously until life (and non-Disney vacations) got in the way in July.  I saw some questions about and problems with FP+ bookings with APs and split stays, but never any definitive answers, especially for my situation with a longer stay.  Thought I would share what I learned for FWIW.

I'm going for a total of 17 park days and 18 nights.  We originally booked 16 nights at CBR (10/24 - 11/9) through ExpediaUK.  As we drive down from NC the day before our "vacation" begins we usually book an offsite room for that night before checking in to CBR bright and early on our first morning.  Given the great onsite deals available, we booked ASMu for 10/23.  We later decided to book an additional night and stay at CBR on 11/9 as well so we ended up with 3 separate reservations.

Given the earlier dilemmas I had read about split stays and APs, I wasn't going to stay up late and try and book FP+ at the 60-day mark from our 10/23 booking.  However, I decided to take a look later that morning and saw that my window was open for the first 14 days of the trip.  I was able to book FP+ for all 14 days from the 60-day point for my initial one night reservation. Days 10-14 were so easy to book (I had my pick of any time and booked back-to-back FP on the hour with no gaps between times - including A&E and 7DMT) that I didn't bother to stay up at night for my last 3 days.  I was able to book them one day at a time the next 3 mornings.

Bottom line, it seems like Disney has worked the kinks out of longer split stays with APs.  I was concerned because I had a very difficult time with my ADRs.  I could only book for exactly 180 days out online without the +10.  I had to call to book beyond 180 because of the split stay.  It really didn't help that my 180-day mark was also the day free dining was released!


----------



## mburstein

Here's a weird one.  I'm managing FP+ for myself and two others for the 3:30-6:30 pre-MNSSHP window, trying to get us on the same attractions at roughly the same times.  For our first pick of the afternoon (PoTC), I've got 3:10-4:10, 3:30-4:30, and 3:35-4:35.  I've been checking periodically in the hope of moving the 3:10-4:10 to 3:25-4:25 so that we don't have to sprint there from the gate (that person has a 4:25-5:25 for another attraction).  Today, MDE shows 3:25 as available if I try to change the time on the other two (i.e. the 3:30 and 3:35), but it is not listed as an option for changing the 3:10.  Any ideas about whether or how I can change the 3:10 to the apparently-available-but-not-showing-up 3:25?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## MudBud

I'm going to try to book A&E and 7DMT FPs for our trip - for E&A I will try our last day first but what about 7DMT? Would looking for availability for both rides on the same day be more difficult than A&E the last day and 7DMT the second last day? 
I don't have a preference on which days I have them, just wanting to increase my chances. TIA


----------



## Cluelyss

MudBud said:


> I'm going to try to book A&E and 7DMT FPs for our trip - for E&A I will try our last day first but what about 7DMT? Would looking for availability for both rides on the same day be more difficult than A&E the last day and 7DMT the second last day?
> I don't have a preference on which days I have them, just wanting to increase my chances. TIA


If booking right at midnight at your 60 day mark (which I'm assuming you are if you are looking for A&E), you should have no trouble getting SDMT for any day of your trip.


----------



## Cluelyss

mburstein said:


> Here's a weird one.  I'm managing FP+ for myself and two others for the 3:30-6:30 pre-MNSSHP window, trying to get us on the same attractions at roughly the same times.  For our first pick of the afternoon (PoTC), I've got 3:10-4:10, 3:30-4:30, and 3:35-4:35.  I've been checking periodically in the hope of moving the 3:10-4:10 to 3:25-4:25 so that we don't have to sprint there from the gate (that person has a 4:25-5:25 for another attraction).  Today, MDE shows 3:25 as available if I try to change the time on the other two (i.e. the 3:30 and 3:35), but it is not listed as an option for changing the 3:10.  Any ideas about whether or how I can change the 3:10 to the apparently-available-but-not-showing-up 3:25?  Thanks in advance!


I have definitely noticed that different times will show for different members of my party when trying to modify, and I have no idea why. I'd suggest trying on the website if you are using the app, as it seems to be more consistent for some reason.


----------



## Robo

Cluelyss said:


> If booking right at midnight at your 60 day mark (which I'm assuming you are if you are looking for A&E), you should have *no trouble getting SDMT for any day of your trip.*



There have been many reports to the contrary.


----------



## mesaboy2

Yeah, 7DMT can be one that's tough to predict.  Sometimes it seems to be fairly wide open, other times not.  I would err on the side of caution with that one if it's important.  Earlier booking would at the least improve the selection of times available.


----------



## Cluelyss

Robo said:


> There have been many reports to the contrary.


I didn't mean to suggest that this one isn't a priority, or is "easy" to get; however, if OP is booking as soon as their window opens, SDMT should not be an issue. Even at 3 pm today there is availability for 14 out of the next 15 days (for those who's windows opened last night), and this is during party season with several early MK closures. Obviously booking later in the trip ups your chances of getting anything, but I've not heard reports of this one being completely filled when the 60-day window opens like A&E can be.


----------



## MudBud

Thank you everyone!


----------



## jacksgirl

This may already have been discussed, but what happens if we have an FP scheduled and we get tired before that time and don't make to the FP?


----------



## Cluelyss

jacksgirl said:


> This may already have been discussed, but what happens if we have an FP scheduled and we get tired before that time and don't make to the FP?


You would forfeit that FP selection. However, if you plan to leave the park to rest, and return later that same day, you could always try to reschedule for another time or attraction (subject to availability).


----------



## DoUWannaBuildASnowman

So just to be clear, Fastpasses become available at the start of your 60 day mark at midnight eastern time, so that would be 11pm central time.


----------



## Cluelyss

DoUWannaBuildASnowman said:


> So just to be clear, Fastpasses become available at the start of your 60 day mark at midnight eastern time, so that would be 11pm central time.


Correct.


----------



## mel19

Any strategies on getting an A&E fast pass? Tonight was my 60 days and it was completely booked for the whole trip, even the last day.  Do I check daily? Which is frankly a pain or do I wait until the 30 day window opens up?  The system was horrible tonight-took 48 minutes to even get through.


----------



## mesaboy2

mel19 said:


> Any strategies on getting an A&E fast pass? Tonight was my 60 days and it was completely booked for the whole trip, even the last day.  Do I check daily? Which is frankly a pain or do I wait until the 30 day window opens up?  The system was horrible tonight-took 48 minutes to even get through.



Checking back often is about your only FP option I'm afraid.  They do not release more at 30 days, sorry.


----------



## garris3404

mel19 said:


> Any strategies on getting an A&E fast pass? Tonight was my 60 days and it was completely booked for the whole trip, even the last day.  Do I check daily? Which is frankly a pain or do I wait until the 30 day window opens up?  The system was horrible tonight-took 48 minutes to even get through.


Depending on your group size, try looking for smaller groups with overlapping time periods.  Good luck!


----------



## Dean1953

I'll be at OKW from November 21-30 with my 7 year old son.  My 18 year old step daughter may or may not go.  All of us have annual passes.  I also have 3 other  magic bands left over (my wife, step son and another step daughter, none have tickets attached to the MDE account).  The plan is to do fast passes 60 days out for the three MDE members that have annual passes.  Unless there is a change by Disney between now and November 21, I will do same day fast passes for the other three MDE members that aren't going.  On those days that we will rope drop and park hop later, we will get same day fast passes after the first 45-60 minutes of entering the park.  We will save the 60 day FP's for the second park (but use the other magic bands to see if it is worthwhile to make our 4th FP).  On days that we don't plan on park hopping, we will book the 60 day FP's starting at 10 and book the SDFP within 30-45 minutes of entering the park at RD.  if we don't enter at RD, I'll book the SDFP on entering the park.  Am I missing anything or does someone see a problem with this plan?


----------



## glitzybabes

At Epcot or MGM, after you have used your 1st tiered ride, can you change one of the other 2 tiered rides to a 1 tiered ride?


----------



## mesaboy2

glitzybabes said:


> At Epcot or MGM, after you have used your 1st tiered ride, can you change one of the other 2 tiered rides to a 1 tiered ride?



No, sorry.


----------



## glitzybabes

mesaboy2 said:


> No, sorry.


Ok thanks. Just checking.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mel19 said:


> Any strategies on getting an A&E fast pass? Tonight was my 60 days and it was completely booked for the whole trip, even the last day.  Do I check daily? Which is frankly a pain or do I wait until the 30 day window opens up?  The system was horrible tonight-took 48 minutes to even get through.




Keep checking here: http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=835236


----------



## clevmom

Ok - trying to prep my strategy for my FP's this Friday night booking!  We've never done ride switcher before, but this year 2 of my kids will be able to ride 7DMT and 1 is too small.  If my husband and I are going to do ride switcher so that we can both ride, do we need to get Fast Passes for both of us?  If we do, then it seems odd that only my son wouldn't get a fast pass for it, as then he'll have 1 fast pass he can't use because we would have used all of ours.  Or do you not need a FP for the ride switcher adult, because then we could just book a different fast pass for my son and either my husband or I, right?  Does that make sense?


----------



## hiroMYhero

clevmom said:


> Ok - trying to prep my strategy for my FP's this Friday night booking!  We've never done ride switcher before, but this year 2 of my kids will be able to ride 7DMT and 1 is too small.  If my husband and I are going to do ride switcher so that we can both ride, do we need to get Fast Passes for both of us?  If we do, then it seems odd that only my son wouldn't get a fast pass for it, as then he'll have 1 fast pass he can't use because we would have used all of ours.  Or do you not need a FP for the ride switcher adult, because then we could just book a different fast pass for my son and either my husband or I, right?  Does that make sense?



You can schedule FPs for height restricted rides by doing the following:

Book for one adult and 2 kids; the 2nd adult and 2 kids can ride on the swap.

You can do this for any ride the younger one can't ride. 3 people can ride on the swap.


----------



## PlutoLover93

So quick opinion question here. Tuesday November 10 Epcot has EMH from 8am-9am. Originally we were planning on doing TestTrack non FP with a Mission Space FP from 9-10, Spaceship Earth 10:05-11:05, and Soarin' from 11:05-12:05. We were planning on leaving Epcot at around 11 so obviously this counteracts with our plans. How many people use the EMH in the morning? Do you think we'd be able to do TestTrack and Mission Space without a FP? Then change Spaceship Earth to 9-10 and Soarin' from 10-11?


----------



## mrobin023

If you have fast passes at one park that you don't use do you need to cancel them or just let them expire? We may go to another park later in the day, would we be able to schedule anything else in the second park if we let them expire and MDE is prompting us to reschedule? Or if we cancel the ones we don't use, would we be able to book anything in the second park at a kiosk since we didn't use our first three? Trying to figure out what we need to do because we may need to leave in the middle of the day to meet family outside of the parks.


----------



## hiroMYhero

mrobin023 said:


> If you have fast passes at one park that you don't use do you need to cancel them or just let them expire? We may go to another park later in the day, would we be able to schedule anything else in the second park if we let them expire and MDE is prompting us to reschedule? Or if we cancel the ones we don't use, would we be able to book anything in the second park at a kiosk since we didn't use our first three? Trying to figure out what we need to do because we may need to leave in the middle of the day to meet family outside of the parks.


When you get to the FP kiosk in the 2nd park, the CM can clear your remaining FPs and you'll be able to book your 4th FP of the day.


----------



## mrobin023

hiroMYhero said:


> When you get to the FP kiosk in the 2nd park, the CM can clear your remaining FPs and you'll be able to book your 4th FP of the day.



Thanks!


----------



## clevmom

This process seems a little overwhelming to me!  My 60 days is this Friday night.  Should I just focus on A&E and 7DMT or do I need to pick fast passes for all parks at midnight?  So, I log in at midnight - then start at my last day and work backwards, right?  Any other tips?

Also, if ANY A&E come up, do I just grab it, or is there any chance of having days/times to choose?  Does that apply to any other attractions, or is that the most difficult to schedule?


----------



## Tbiafore

clevmom said:


> This process seems a little overwhelming to me!  My 60 days is this Friday night.  Should I just focus on A&E and 7DMT or do I need to pick fast passes for all parks at midnight?  So, I log in at midnight - then start at my last day and work backwards, right?  Any other tips?
> 
> Also, if ANY A&E come up, do I just grab it, or is there any chance of having days/times to choose?  Does that apply to any other attractions, or is that the most difficult to schedule?




If I were you I would do a dry run this week, walk through the process so you are familiar with it so your not overwhelmed the first time you really need to do this. As far as grabbing A&E, if its open, you will be presented with multiple times, just grab the one that best fits your schedule.

Yes, start from your last day first and work backwards, but keep in mind what are the harder to get rides, and keep those rides toward the end of your trip. Like A&E/Mine trains, do those your last day, fireworks/parades, etc.. next to last day, etc...


----------



## clevmom

Thanks!  What do you mean by do a dry run?  I can't access the FP screens yet, right?


Also - is it worth it to use FP's for parades and fireworks?


----------



## Cluelyss

clevmom said:


> Thanks!  What do you mean by do a dry run?  I can't access the FP screens yet, right?
> 
> 
> Also - is it worth it to use FP's for parades and fireworks?


If your tickets were purchased as part of a package, you will not be able to access the FP screens until midnight at your 60-day mark. If your tickets were purchased separately, you will be able to access a 30-day window right now, and can "practice" walking through the screens. Just make sure to cancel anything you schedule during your dry run!


----------



## clevmom

Cluelyss said:


> If your tickets were purchased as part of a package, you will not be able to access the FP screens until midnight at your 60-day mark. If your tickets were purchased separately, you will be able to access a 30-day window right now, and can "practice" walking through the screens. Just make sure to cancel anything you schedule during your dry run!


Ok - thanks.  We have a package, so I'll have to wait!


----------



## jvncnt

clevmom said:


> This process seems a little overwhelming to me!  My 60 days is this Friday night.  Should I just focus on A&E and 7DMT or do I need to pick fast passes for all parks at midnight?  So, I log in at midnight - then start at my last day and work backwards, right?  Any other tips?
> 
> Also, if ANY A&E come up, do I just grab it, or is there any chance of having days/times to choose?  Does that apply to any other attractions, or is that the most difficult to schedule?



Our 60 day mark was September 7 (labor day).  I woke up around 6:30 a.m. eastern time, and at that point was able to book 7DMT and A&E  for of our two MK days which were (60 +3 and 60 +7).  We ended up cancelling the A&E, but this was just my experience.  When I booked, there were tons of times available for both.

Again, I may have just been lucky, etc.


----------



## ladyslipper

What a nightmare doing fast passes tonight!! 'Mind if we try again' time Fter time...can't book a thing... Ughh


----------



## SnowWhite2000

ladyslipper said:


> What a nightmare doing fast passes tonight!! 'Mind if we try again' time Fter time...can't book a thing... Ughh


I am glad to hear I am not the only one. Do we just keep trying? I was able to book three days and then the entire thing just seemed to stop working. I've logged off, back in, nothing. Mind if we try again?? Very frustrating. Don't want to quit trying but this seems kind of ridiculous.


----------



## ashkash

I'm having the same issue. I booked 4 days but still have 4 more to do. I've tried different browsers on my laptop as well as the app, all with error after error.


----------



## briggscreek

Ugh, I was able to do two days before it quit working. At least I got SDMT for our MK day before it went down.


----------



## epalm

Same thing for me!! I got one day finished and same message EVERY TIME now... "mind if we try again"...


----------



## Tiffita

Same here. I got two days booked. I wonder if this happens every night because the system is just slammed, or if it is down for a while. It is past my bedtime.


----------



## MomtoDisneytrips

Me too!  And everything is gone too!


----------



## cseca

I have a question about the 4th FP+.
What if you missed using your last FP+ from 1 park and you want to hop on another park.
Will we be able to book in the second park or are we out of luck since we technically still have 1 available FP+ in the 1st park?
Thanks.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

cseca said:


> I have a question about the 4th FP+.
> What if you missed using your last FP+ from 1 park and you want to hop on another park.
> Will we be able to book in the second park or are we out of luck since we technically still have 1 available FP+ in the 1st park?
> Thanks.


My understanding is, 4FP is only after all three have been used OR expired. As long as the time is passed you should be able to get a 4th in other park.


----------



## lisaross

I have a package so won't be able to access FP system till I. Ready to book - is there a tutorial on how to do this?  Maybe on utube?


----------



## mesaboy2

lisaross said:


> I have a package so won't be able to access FP system till I. Ready to book - is there a tutorial on how to do this?  Maybe on utube?



http://www.easywdw.com/forums/showthread.php?21568-New-Examples-of-Booking-and-Modifying-FP


----------



## lisaross

Thank you - I'm just not sure why it says to pick the farthest times - what if they pretty much have the times you want


----------



## epalm

A huge thanks to @Robo @mesaboy2  and @hiroMYhero  for your help on these threads! My 60 day opened last night and thanks to your tips I was able to get everything I wanted. A couple of things that were particularly helpful:

1. Despite MDE saying otherwise, my 60 day window DID open from the first night of our split stay even though the first night is a room only reservation. If I hadn't read here that the window should open last night, I would have assumed MDE and the CM I talked to on the phone were correct and it wouldn't open until my package stay.

2. Copying FastPass+ reservations is THE best tip, hands down. It's not very clear to a newbie how to do it, so I wouldn't have known it was an option if I hadn't read about it here. Anna and Elsa was only available on our last day and the only times it gave me were after we have to leave to catch the Magic Express back home. My sister-in-law is linked in my family and friends though and she had gotten an earlier time. Going one at a time, I was able to copy their reservation to each of my family and it allowed us to get the earlier Anna and Elsa time too!!

3. Checking http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=835236 and start making hard to get FastPasses on our latest day. By checking Dibb I knew that the only availability for A&E was our last day. So instead of going chronologically through our trip, I started on our last day to snag those last available A&E fastpasses.

Thank you for taking the time to share all these great tips and advice!


----------



## garris3404

lisaross said:


> Thank you - I'm just not sure why it says to pick the farthest times - what if they pretty much have the times you want


Picking times farthest away allows you to change the sequence, and times, of the FP.  I used this strategy and it worked great.  I just selected the first FP I wanted, and selected the best available time that worked for me. Then the second FP with times right after the first FP.  And likewise for the third FP.  This method allows you to put the FPs in your order, and control the times.  Good luck!


----------



## garris3404

mesaboy2 said:


> http://www.easywdw.com/forums/showthread.php?21568-New-Examples-of-Booking-and-Modifying-FP


Yes this strategy worked for me.  Great tutorial.


----------



## Cluelyss

lisaross said:


> Thank you - I'm just not sure why it says to pick the farthest times - what if they pretty much have the times you want


Picking the furthest times makes it easier to modify. But if they give you what you want, yes, take it!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

epalm said:


> A huge thanks to @Robo @mesaboy2  and @hiroMYhero  for your help on these threads! My 60 day opened last night and thanks to your tips I was able to get everything I wanted. A couple of things that were particularly helpful:
> 
> 1. Despite MDE saying otherwise, my 60 day window DID open from the first night of our split stay even though the first night is a room only reservation. If I hadn't read here that the window should open last night, I would have assumed MDE and the CM I talked to on the phone were correct and it wouldn't open until my package stay.
> 
> 2. Copying FastPass+ reservations is THE best tip, hands down. It's not very clear to a newbie how to do it, so I wouldn't have known it was an option if I hadn't read about it here. Anna and Elsa was only available on our last day and the only times it gave me were after we have to leave to catch the Magic Express back home. My sister-in-law is linked in my family and friends though and she had gotten an earlier time. Going one at a time, I was able to copy their reservation to each of my family and it allowed us to get the earlier Anna and Elsa time too!!
> 
> 3. Checking http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=835236 and start making hard to get FastPasses on our latest day. By checking Dibb I knew that the only availability for A&E was our last day. So instead of going chronologically through our trip, I started on our last day to snag those last available A&E fastpasses.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to share all these great tips and advice!


You're welcome! And, I do have one question. Were you able to book FPs for the day of your room-only stay? Or, did you note if the FP calendar did include that room-only day? Just asking because there have been conflicting reports as to whether or not the pre-package day(s) can be booked for FPs.


----------



## epalm

hiroMYhero said:


> You're welcome! And, I do have one question. Were you able to book FPs for the day of your room-only stay? Or, did you note if the FP calendar did include that room-only day? Just asking because there have been conflicting reports as to whether or not the pre-package day(s) can be booked for FPs.



I was not. The arrival day of our room only stay was not open for booking FPs. The window opened on the arrival day of our package stay. We do only have tickets booked for the length of our package stay though, so that may be the reason. We have 6 day tickets, but the arrival day of our room only would be our 7th day. 

Thanks again!


----------



## hiroMYhero

epalm said:


> I was not. The arrival day of our room only stay was not open for booking FPs. The window opened on the arrival day of our package stay. We do only have tickets booked for the length of our package stay though, so that may be the reason. We have 6 day tickets, but the arrival day of our room only would be our 7th day.
> 
> Thanks again!


Thank you! Very helpful info... booking access opens based on 1st onsite stay but booking calendar is only for the package. Interesting concept!


----------



## TXMama09

How much change to the recommended fastpasses is anticipated due to the upcoming changes? We will be visiting in June 2016 and I am overwhelmed with the fact that there are going to be so many changes from previous trips!


----------



## mesaboy2

TXMama09 said:


> How much change to the recommended fastpasses is anticipated due to the upcoming changes? We will be visiting in June 2016 and I am overwhelmed with the fact that there are going to be so many changes from previous trips!



I will be following the changes closely for any FP impacts and will update the first posts accordingly, but until Disney releases more info we don't know what we don't know.  I think it's safe to assume the two new attractions in Froway will be suggested As, what is not known is what tiers they will be offered in or even if tiers will survive their additions.


----------



## disneyinfebruary

I swear I read if you have MVMCP tickets you can "practice" FP....
I just bought tickets tonight, I see them on my app. But I'm not figuring out how to use them to get a peek at the FP process....
My 60 day window is tomorrow night...
Really nervous I am doing something wrong, and embarrassed that all this info is like another language to me and I am reading what I can of this thread but not finding an answer, sorry!  
How do I know if my tickets are "linked"?  I know I just asked about it in another thread showing my regular park tickets and was told that is normal and to rest assured tomorrow night they'll show up.  But what about these MVMCP tix?


----------



## Cluelyss

You should be able to make FPs on your party ticket, in MK only, anytime in the next 30 days. That's how you can "practice." (Note that they must be linked in MDX first.) Tomorrow, all of your tickets should magically appear when your booking window opens. Have faith 


disneyinfebruary said:


> I swear I read if you have MVMCP tickets you can "practice" FP....
> I just bought tickets tonight, I see them on my app. But I'm not figuring out how to use them to get a peek at the FP process....
> My 60 day window is tomorrow night...
> Really nervous I am doing something wrong, and embarrassed that all this info is like another language to me and I am reading what I can of this thread but not finding an answer, sorry!
> How do I know if my tickets are "linked"?  I know I just asked about it in another thread showing my regular park tickets and was told that is normal and to rest assured tomorrow night they'll show up.  But what about these MVMCP tix?


----------



## TXMama09

mesaboy2 said:


> I will be following the changes closely for any FP impacts and will update the first posts accordingly, but until Disney releases more info we don't know what we don't know.  I think it's safe to assume the two new attractions in Froway will be suggested As, what is not known is what tiers they will be offered in or even if tiers will survive their additions.



Thank you! So thankful to know you're on top of things!


----------



## 22Tink

disneyinfebruary said:


> I swear I read if you have MVMCP tickets you can "practice" FP....
> I just bought tickets tonight, I see them on my app. But I'm not figuring out how to use them to get a peek at the FP process....
> My 60 day window is tomorrow night...
> Really nervous I am doing something wrong, and embarrassed that all this info is like another language to me and I am reading what I can of this thread but not finding an answer, sorry!
> How do I know if my tickets are "linked"?  I know I just asked about it in another thread showing my regular park tickets and was told that is normal and to rest assured tomorrow night they'll show up.  But what about these MVMCP tix?


It didn't work for me. I had party tickets linked to MDE but it still wouldn't let me book until my 60 day window opened.  I think because it's a 30 day window for party tickets, not 60 days. It's really easy though! You'll have no troubles doing your FP!! Good luck!


----------



## cseca

Thank you Bigmommahouse!


----------



## jani3

For HS, can I book a FP+ for a Tier 1 and only one for Tier 2 at 60 days out (on-site stay). If I go in the park on that day and get the 3rd FP from the kiosk, after riding the 2nd FP+, will I have to choose from a Tier 2?


----------



## WDW88

If Disney does in fact extend park hours, do they also release more FastPass+ for distribution for those hours?  I am nervous about Thanksgiving week and the current unavailability of 7DMT even 60 days out.


----------



## mesaboy2

jani3 said:


> For HS, can I book a FP+ for a Tier 1 and only one for Tier 2 at 60 days out (on-site stay). If I go in the park on that day and get the 3rd FP from the kiosk, after riding the 2nd FP+, will I have to choose from a Tier 2?



I don't believe that will work, sorry.



WDW88 said:


> If Disney does in fact extend park hours, do they also release more FastPass+ for distribution for those hours?  I am nervous about Thanksgiving week and the current unavailability of 7DMT even 60 days out.



I would think so, since I don't recall a situation where FPs were not available during all normal park hours.


----------



## senadler

PlutoLover93 said:


> So quick opinion question here. Tuesday November 10 Epcot has EMH from 8am-9am. Originally we were planning on doing TestTrack non FP with a Mission Space FP from 9-10, Spaceship Earth 10:05-11:05, and Soarin' from 11:05-12:05. We were planning on leaving Epcot at around 11 so obviously this counteracts with our plans. How many people use the EMH in the morning? Do you think we'd be able to do TestTrack and Mission Space without a FP? Then change Spaceship Earth to 9-10 and Soarin' from 10-11?



I think you can ride Mission Space (and probably Spaceship Earth) without a FP+ after TT if you are there at RD.  I would book Soarin' from 9-10 and a Spaceship Earth backup from 10-11 and you can probably be done at the park by 10 AM or ride Spaceship Earth right at 10 AM on your way out with FP+.


----------



## jani3

jani3 said:


> For HS, can I book a FP+ for a Tier 1 and only one for Tier 2 at 60 days out (on-site stay). If I go in the park on that day and get the 3rd FP from the kiosk, after riding the 2nd FP+, will I have to choose from a Tier 2?





mesaboy2 said:


> I don't believe that will work, sorry.



So I can choose from a Tier 1 as my 3rd FP (SDFP)?


----------



## Cluelyss

WDW88 said:


> If Disney does in fact extend park hours, do they also release more FastPass+ for distribution for those hours?  I am nervous about Thanksgiving week and the current unavailability of 7DMT even 60 days out.


Yes, they do.


----------



## Cluelyss

22Tink said:


> It didn't work for me. I had party tickets linked to MDE but it still wouldn't let me book until my 60 day window opened.  I think because it's a 30 day window for party tickets, not 60 days. It's really easy though! You'll have no troubles doing your FP!! Good luck!


Correct, you can only "practice" on your party tickets within a 30 day window.


----------



## SnowChaser

I have my party tickets linked on MDE, my 60 day window passed. They're still not showing as eligible for FP.

They're linked as users I managed on my account (ie they don't have their own separate accounts).

They're not linked on our resort reservation. So, is it possible I'll be able to do FP for the party tickets at 30 days?

When I called Disney the CM said maybe the FP booked with our APs for that day were interfering. That didn't sound quite right to me.


----------



## hiroMYhero

You can do one of two things:
1. Book FPs for a group that includes one resort guest and the party ticket holders - this will open the 60-day window for the Party ticket holders.

2. Book for the complete group: those on reservation and the Party people. Then modify FPs as necessary.

At least one person on the resort reservation must be included when booking for the party guests to open the 60-day window for them.


SnowChaser said:


> I have my party tickets linked on MDE, my 60 day window passed. They're still not showing as eligible for FP.
> 
> They're linked as users I managed on my account (ie they don't have their own separate accounts).
> 
> They're not linked on our resort reservation. So, is it possible I'll be able to do FP for the party tickets at 30 days?
> 
> When I called Disney the CM said maybe the FP booked with our APs for that day were interfering. That didn't sound quite right to me.


----------



## PlutoLover93

senadler said:


> I think you can ride Mission Space (and probably Spaceship Earth) without a FP+ after TT if you are there at RD.  I would book Soarin' from 9-10 and a Spaceship Earth backup from 10-11 and you can probably be done at the park by 10 AM or ride Spaceship Earth right at 10 AM on your way out with FP+.



Oh wow I never thought about doing Spaceship Earth on my way out. Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## threeboysmom

jani3 said:


> For HS, can I book a FP+ for a Tier 1 and only one for Tier 2 at 60 days out (on-site stay). If I go in the park on that day and get the 3rd FP from the kiosk, after riding the 2nd FP+, will I have to choose from a Tier 2?



What I did was book my Tier 1 and my two for Tier 2 at 60 days out (you HAVE to book THREE fast passes - for whatever reason, Disney will not allow you to only book 2...).  I then went in and cancelled my third fast pass so now I only have 2.  Once I use both of those at the park, I will be able to book a "3rd" at the kiosk for a Tier 1 (if any are still available same day).


----------



## SaintsManiac

epalm said:


> A huge thanks to @Robo @mesaboy2  and @hiroMYhero  for your help on these threads! My 60 day opened last night and thanks to your tips I was able to get everything I wanted. A couple of things that were particularly helpful:
> 
> 1. Despite MDE saying otherwise, my 60 day window DID open from the first night of our split stay even though the first night is a room only reservation. If I hadn't read here that the window should open last night, I would have assumed MDE and the CM I talked to on the phone were correct and it wouldn't open until my package stay.
> 
> 2. Copying FastPass+ reservations is THE best tip, hands down. It's not very clear to a newbie how to do it, so I wouldn't have known it was an option if I hadn't read about it here. Anna and Elsa was only available on our last day and the only times it gave me were after we have to leave to catch the Magic Express back home. My sister-in-law is linked in my family and friends though and she had gotten an earlier time. Going one at a time, I was able to copy their reservation to each of my family and it allowed us to get the earlier Anna and Elsa time too!!
> 
> 3. Checking http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=835236 and start making hard to get FastPasses on our latest day. By checking Dibb I knew that the only availability for A&E was our last day. So instead of going chronologically through our trip, I started on our last day to snag those last available A&E fastpasses.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to share all these great tips and advice!





Awesome to know that you can book from first night of split stay. Like you, I have a room only on our first night.


----------



## SnowChaser

hiroMYhero said:


> You can do one of two things:
> 1. Book FPs for a group that includes one resort guest and the party ticket holders - this will open the 60-day window for the Paety ticket holders.
> 
> 2. Book for the complete group: those on reservation and the Party people. Then modify FPs as necessary.
> 
> At least one person on the resort reservation must be included when booking for the party guests to open the 60-day window for them.



Looks like I will need to wait for the 30-day window, since I already booked the resort guests' FPs.  No one wants to lose their 7DMT.  Thanks so much for clarifying that!


----------



## mesaboy2

threeboysmom said:


> What I did was book my Tier 1 and my two for Tier 2 at 60 days out (you HAVE to book THREE fast passes - for whatever reason, Disney will not allow you to only book 2...).  I then went in and cancelled my third fast pass so now I only have 2.  *Once I use both of those at the park, I will be able to book a "3rd" at the kiosk for a Tier 1* (if any are still available same day).


 
Looking for confirmation:  do you know this from personal experience, or are you repeating what you've heard?  I know there's some kind of obscure hack dealing with these, but I can't remember what it is or even if it works....  @Robo?


----------



## Jenna319

What a bummer!  Disney just emailed me that they cancelled my Fastpass for MSEP on 11/3 due to a change in operating schedule.  Does anyone know the schedule for MSEP that week?  We are only doing MK on 11/1 (a party day), 11/3 and 11/5 so 11/5 will now be the only day we can see the MSEP.


----------



## Cluelyss

Jenna319 said:


> What a bummer!  Disney just emailed me that they cancelled my Fastpass for MSEP on 11/3 due to a change in operating schedule.  Does anyone know the schedule for MSEP that week?  We are only doing MK on 11/1 (a party day), 11/3 and 11/5 so 11/5 will now be the only day we can see the MSEP.


Looks like MK is closing at 8 Tues-Fri that week, so may not be having the MSEP?


----------



## threeboysmom

mesaboy2 said:


> Looking for confirmation:  do you know this from personal experience, or are you repeating what you've heard?  I know there's some kind of obscure hack dealing with these, but I can't remember what it is or even if it works....  @Robo?



No idea about an obscure hack, lol, but no this is not from personal experience.  It's from advice I've received on the DIS.  I have no interest in a 3rd FP+ at Hollywood Studios for both of my days so after booking a "throwaway" FP+, I went ahead and cancelled my 3rd so that I can book at the kiosk sooner than just sitting around waiting for my 3rd to expire....

The logic being....

Once you've used your 3 FP+, you can book at a kiosk for ANY tier (I'm assuming this is true).

Well, since I've cancelled my 3rd FP+ (and the ability to book a 3rd FP), I now only have 2 FP+ for that day, so I *should* be able to book at a kiosk for ANY tier just like normal once my fast passes have been used.


----------



## doconeill

threeboysmom said:


> No idea about an obscure hack, lol, but no this is not from personal experience.  It's from advice I've received on the DIS.  I have no interest in a 3rd FP+ at Hollywood Studios for both of my days so after booking a "throwaway" FP+, I went ahead and cancelled my 3rd so that I can book at the kiosk sooner than just sitting around waiting for my 3rd to expire....
> 
> The logic being....
> 
> Once you've used your 3 FP+, you can book at a kiosk for ANY tier (I'm assuming this is true).
> 
> Well, since I've cancelled my 3rd FP+ (and the ability to book a 3rd FP), I now only have 2 FP+ for that day, so I *should* be able to book at a kiosk for ANY tier just like normal once my fast passes have been used.



I'm not convinced that will work. From my understanding, since you've canceled your third, you still have an outstanding third that can be booked. That third can still be booked at a kiosk, but it still has to follow the booking rules on the tiers, etc.

The common advice has been to book a "throwaway" FP+ (selected at a tier 2 attraction that doesn't really need one so as to not take away from other guests) as early as possible, and let it expire.

It would be interesting to see what happens if you go ahead with your plan though.


----------



## briggscreek

Nevermind, figured it out!


----------



## epalm

SaintsManiac said:


> Awesome to know that you can book from first night of split stay. Like you, I have a room only on our first night.



I was doubtful since MDE showed the later date, but was so glad when the window opened at midnight based on my room only!! Just as a heads up, I did find that I couldn't make FastPasses on that first day. The window opened for the rest of my dates, but strangely my room only reservation arrival day was closed. Curious to hear if the same happens to you. Good luck!


----------



## hiroMYhero

epalm said:


> I was doubtful since MDE showed the later date, but was so glad when the window opened at midnight based on my room only!! Just as a heads up, I did find that I couldn't make FastPasses on that first day. The window opened for the rest of my dates, but strangely my room only reservation arrival day was closed. Curious to hear if the same happens to you. Good luck!


epalm, some have said that completing online check-in for your package stay will immediately "early activate" your tickets to include that first offsite day within your FP booking window.

Not sure if that is true because I don't have a package, but, if you wanted to check it out it may open up that day for you. Probably would be good to complete online check-in for both stays.


----------



## threeboysmom

doconeill said:


> I'm not convinced that will work. From my understanding, since you've canceled your third, you still have an outstanding third that can be booked. That third can still be booked at a kiosk, but it still has to follow the booking rules on the tiers, etc.
> 
> The common advice has been to book a "throwaway" FP+ (selected at a tier 2 attraction that doesn't really need one so as to not take away from other guests) as early as possible, and let it expire.
> 
> It would be interesting to see what happens if you go ahead with your plan though.




Yeah, we'll see, lol.  Technically, I don't think I can book a "third" now that I've cancelled.  I only have 2 fast pass slots available for two of my days.

I'm really hoping to get a duplicate which is why I did what I did.  Have a FP+ for RNRC and TOT.  I want to book another for TOT as soon as I get off.  Now you have me worried! LOL!


----------



## SaintsManiac

I didn't buy my tickets through a package, so I hope I don't have any trouble about that, either. They're linked to my account, but I got them third party.


----------



## hiroMYhero

SaintsManiac said:


> I didn't buy my tickets through a package, so I hope I don't have any trouble about that, either. They're linked to my account, but I got them third party.


It's actually easier without a package. With your 1st onsite stay, the FP booking window opens for that first day and remains open until check-out day of your second stay.

Without a package, you have two room-only stays and can use the separately linked tickets as soon as you need to.


----------



## SaintsManiac

hiroMYhero said:


> It's actually easier without a package. With your 1st onsite stay, the FP booking window opens for that first day and remains open until check-out day of your second stay.
> 
> Without a package, you have two room-only stays and can use the separately linked tickets as soon as you need to.




Thank you! I was hoping that was the case!


----------



## ougrad86

22Tink said:


> It didn't work for me. I had party tickets linked to MDE but it still wouldn't let me book until my 60 day window opened.  I think because it's a 30 day window for party tickets, not 60 days. It's really easy though! You'll have no troubles doing your FP!! Good luck!



You can practice in that 30 day window


----------



## Bev J

We are going in December with our inlaws, so 2 groups of 2. Separate but linked reservations. I am the in charge person making the res and the other 3 are listed as friends or family.  When I go to do the FP will I be able to make them for all of us or will these have to be done under each res number? (2 + 2) with me trying to get the same times on 2 different devices?  This seems harder than it should be.
thankyou!


----------



## bluecruiser

Thanks to mesaboy2 and everyone else who has posted on this thread. It's been a great help in my first use of the FastPass+ system.

Are there any attractions that can only be experienced with a FP? I thought I heard that one of the meet&greets (Anna & Elsa?) eliminated the standby line and you couldn't meet the characters unless you had a FP.


----------



## oj01

Bev J said:


> We are going in December with our inlaws, so 2 groups of 2. Separate but linked reservations. I am the in charge person making the res and the other 3 are listed as friends or family.  When I go to do the FP will I be able to make them for all of us or will these have to be done under each res number? (2 + 2) with me trying to get the same times on 2 different devices?  This seems harder than it should be.
> thankyou!


My booking was the same as yours and all was fine. I was able to do all FP+ for the 5 (3+2) of us.


----------



## SJDisneyFanatic

epalm said:


> A huge thanks to @Robo @mesaboy2  and @hiroMYhero  for your help on these threads! My 60 day opened last night and thanks to your tips I was able to get everything I wanted. A couple of things that were particularly helpful:
> 
> 1. Despite MDE saying otherwise, my 60 day window DID open from the first night of our split stay even though the first night is a room only reservation. If I hadn't read here that the window should open last night, I would have assumed MDE and the CM I talked to on the phone were correct and it wouldn't open until my package stay.
> 
> 2. Copying FastPass+ reservations is THE best tip, hands down. It's not very clear to a newbie how to do it, so I wouldn't have known it was an option if I hadn't read about it here. Anna and Elsa was only available on our last day and the only times it gave me were after we have to leave to catch the Magic Express back home. My sister-in-law is linked in my family and friends though and she had gotten an earlier time. Going one at a time, I was able to copy their reservation to each of my family and it allowed us to get the earlier Anna and Elsa time too!!
> 
> 3. Checking http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=835236 and start making hard to get FastPasses on our latest day. By checking Dibb I knew that the only availability for A&E was our last day. So instead of going chronologically through our trip, I started on our last day to snag those last available A&E fastpasses.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to share all these great tips and advice!




Can you please share more about the "copying FastPass +  reservations? I totally don't  understand and this thread is huge so not sure I will be able to read through it all! Thank you from one newbie to another!


----------



## Robo

bluecruiser said:


> 1. Are there any attractions that can only be experienced with a FP?
> 2. I thought I heard that one of the meet&greets (Anna & Elsa?) eliminated the standby line
> 3. and you couldn't meet the characters unless you had a FP.



1. Nope.
2. Not true.
3. But, the wait can be very, very long.


----------



## Cluelyss

bluecruiser said:


> Thanks to mesaboy2 and everyone else who has posted on this thread. It's been a great help in my first use of the FastPass+ system.
> 
> Are there any attractions that can only be experienced with a FP? I thought I heard that one of the meet&greets (Anna & Elsa?) eliminated the standby line and you couldn't meet the characters unless you had a FP.


They have tested this on several attractions in the recent past, but nothing has become permanent. All of the tests were basically a nightmare.


----------



## Cluelyss

SJDisneyFanatic said:


> Can you please share more about the "copying FastPass +  reservations? I totally don't  understand and this thread is huge so not sure I will be able to read through it all! Thank you from one newbie to another!


There is an option to "copy" FP from one person to another, but I generally do not recommend it. This function only works if there is availability for all attractions that you are trying to copy. If there's not, it's been reported that the original FPs can be lost in the process. If you have something difficult to get (A & E for example), you may not be able to get it back. Better to book your party all at once or search for overlapping singles IMO.


----------



## epalm

SJDisneyFanatic said:


> Can you please share more about the "copying FastPass +  reservations? I totally don't  understand and this thread is huge so not sure I will be able to read through it all! Thank you from one newbie to another!



Hi - sure, happy to share my (limited) experience! It sounds like the copy feature should come with some caveats (see PP above), but it worked great for me. I only cared about the A&E fastpass and didn't mind loosing any other ones, so it was worth the risk to me to see if it worked to get A&E. And it did! I used the process described in the link below. They explain it better than I ever could. You do have to have at least one person in your friends and family set up with the fastpass reservations that you want - and then you try to copy their schedule to others in your group. Let me know if you have any other questions.
http://wdwprepschool.com/how-to-get-difficult-fastpass-reservations/


----------



## NYHeel

So I'm going to Disney with only my wife for one day at the end of October. I'm using an unexpired day from tickets from summer 2001 and therefore had to have a phone rep book fast passes for me. She had an issue booking the 7 dwarves mine train so she gave me a full day fast pass for any ride at MK. Now after looking at this thread and the calendar at the Dibb I see that she couldn't get it because it was all used. I guess I got lucky.

Anyway, I'm also coming back with the whole family of 5 during the end of January. 2 questions. One, looking at the calendar it looks like I won't be able to get FP for the Anna and Elsa even 60 days before. Seems like you need about 65 days beforehand to get that fastpass. I doubt that will work with our schedule. Honestly, I don't think my daughter will care that much, but is there any other way around this? I'm sure this has been discussed but it's a really long thread.

Second, on Saturday, we won't be going to the parks (Sabbath observer) except for heading to one of them Saturday night for the fireworks. The cost of adding on days is so cheap that I don't mind paying for an extra day on the tickets at about $10 a day per ticket, just to go see the fireworks. We'll probably see Illuminations at Epcot, as that's what we did when we last went in 2012. Given the above, is it worthwhile to get a fastpass for Illuminations (or any other similar show at the other parks)? I figure there's nothing to lose unless the viewing spots are better/easier to deal with in other locations.


----------



## SJDisneyFanatic

Cluelyss said:


> They have tested this on several attractions in the recent past, but nothing has become permanent. All of the tests were basically a nightmare.


The do this with Anna and Elsa at Disney California Adventure...at least they did when we were there in May. They did not even let you get in line unless you had a fast pass and we just happened upon a pop up kiosk and grabbed ours...pure dumb luck because you can't fast pass in advance at Disneyland or DCA. Had I known what a big deal it was for so many little ones, I probably would have given them to some little girl dressed up like Elsa! did not figure out what mania there is around all this until I started planning our WDW trip!


----------



## Cluelyss

NYHeel said:


> So I'm going to Disney with only my wife for one day at the end of October. I'm using an unexpired day from tickets from summer 2001 and therefore had to have a phone rep book fast passes for me. She had an issue booking the 7 dwarves mine train so she gave me a full day fast pass for any ride at MK. Now after looking at this thread and the calendar at the Dibb I see that she couldn't get it because it was all used. I guess I got lucky.
> 
> Anyway, I'm also coming back with the whole family of 5 during the end of January. 2 questions. One, looking at the calendar it looks like I won't be able to get FP for the Anna and Elsa even 60 days before. Seems like you need about 65 days beforehand to get that fastpass. I doubt that will work with our schedule. Honestly, I don't think my daughter will care that much, but is there any other way around this? I'm sure this has been discussed but it's a really long thread.
> 
> Second, on Saturday, we won't be going to the parks (Sabbath observer) except for heading to one of them Saturday night for the fireworks. The cost of adding on days is so cheap that I don't mind paying for an extra day on the tickets at about $10 a day per ticket, just to go see the fireworks. We'll probably see Illuminations at Epcot, as that's what we did when we last went in 2012. Given the above, is it worthwhile to get a fastpass for Illuminations (or any other similar show at the other parks)? I figure there's nothing to lose unless the viewing spots are better/easier to deal with in other locations.


Regarding A&E, you can try splitting your party into smaller groups and search for return times that overlap. Otherwise you will just need to keep checking back. Like dining reservations, often they open up as you get closer to your trip.


----------



## TXStormtrooper

Great thread!


----------



## momof2n2

This question may be impossible to answer.  Since this thread is over a year in the making, aside from reading the first two posts, can anyone recommend where I jump in down the line in an effort to educate myself?  I expect that some things discussed in the first ???20???50??? pages may no longer be the most accurate. 

Thanks.


----------



## SusanneF

I can book my fastpasses tonight. I am brand new and have read through the tutorials, but have one question. When I click on the new fast pass link in MDE, it takes me to the screen where it says, 'First, select your FastPass party.'  I can't do a try run because I booked a package. I only see my name with a shaded out check. The rest of my family isn't there. 
My family is all in MDE, but only my name is on this initial screen. Should I see everyones name on there? Or does it not show up till I can go live at midnight?


----------



## jani3

SusanneF said:


> I can book my fastpasses tonight. I am brand new and have read through the tutorials, but have one question. When I click on the new fast pass link in MDE, it takes me to the screen where it says, 'First, select your FastPass party.'  I can't do a try run because I booked a package. I only see my name with a shaded out check. The rest of my family isn't there.
> My family is all in MDE, but only my name is on this initial screen. Should I see everyones name on there? Or does it not show up till I can go live at midnight?



The entire family with tickets will be selectable once your FP window opens.


----------



## LetsTalkWDW

momof2n2 said:


> This question may be impossible to answer. Since this thread is over a year in the making, aside from reading the first two posts, can anyone recommend where I jump in down the line in an effort to educate myself? I expect that some things discussed in the first ???20???50??? pages may no longer be the most accurate.
> 
> Thanks.



I think @mesaboy2 has done a great job in keeping the information in the first two posts up-to-date and accurate. He has added and edited as needed but only as topics and situations are confirmed. If you just read those two posts you are way ahead of many people in your understanding of FP+

That said, there is no way possible to capture every single individual situation that has be presented in this thread. As someone who has read through the entire thread over time, I can honestly say that I don't remember 90% of what has been posted. So unless you are looking for an afternoon of entertaining reading (i.e. reading through the whole thread) there's no need to read it all.

So I guess your question IS impossible to answer 

I would say read those first two posts, then stay current by "following" this thread and ask questions!


----------



## SusanneF

Thank you! I'm starting to panic since I don't really know what I'm doing and have had such a horrible time with dining...trying to be as prepared as possible.


----------



## siskaren

SusanneF said:


> I can book my fastpasses tonight. I am brand new and have read through the tutorials, but have one question. When I click on the new fast pass link in MDE, it takes me to the screen where it says, 'First, select your FastPass party.'  I can't do a try run because I booked a package. I only see my name with a shaded out check. The rest of my family isn't there.
> My family is all in MDE, but only my name is on this initial screen. Should I see everyones name on there? Or does it not show up till I can go live at midnight?



This is addressed in bullet point #3 under Booking Windows and Scheduling in the first post of this thread.


----------



## momof2n2

LetsTalkWDW said:


> I think @mesaboy2 has done a great job in keeping the information in the first two posts up-to-date and accurate. He has added and edited as needed but only as topics and situations are confirmed. If you just read those two posts you are way ahead of many people in your understanding of FP+
> 
> That said, there is no way possible to capture every single individual situation that has be presented in this thread. As someone who has read through the entire thread over time, I can honestly say that I don't remember 90% of what has been posted. So unless you are looking for an afternoon of entertaining reading (i.e. reading through the whole thread) there's no need to read it all.
> 
> So I guess your question IS impossible to answer
> 
> I would say read those first two posts, then stay current by "following" this thread and ask questions!




Thank you. 
I guess I will just jump in now and follow from here on out then.  Our trip is not until May, so I have many months ahead to glean information. 

We are a group of 10 (all staying together and having the same dates, thankfully) so I am very interested in navigating with a large group.  Like most/many, I'm eager to grab A&E, but will have to know how to un-FP+ the boys in our group should I successfully nab those next March.


----------



## LetsTalkWDW

momof2n2 said:


> Thank you.
> I guess I will just jump in now and follow from here on out then.  Our trip is not until May, so I have many months ahead to glean information.
> 
> We are a group of 10 (all staying together and having the same dates, thankfully) so I am very interested in navigating with a large group.  Like most/many, *I'm eager to grab A&E, but will have to know how to un-FP+ the boys in our group should I successfully nab those next March.*



You wouldn't have to un-FP+ the boys, so much as modify their FP+.

Check out "post 2" under New Examples Of Booking And Modifying FP+
BTW, this link is in @mesaboy2 's second post, in case you lose my post before May


----------



## momof2n2

LetsTalkWDW said:


> You wouldn't have to un-FP+ the boys, so much as modify their FP+.
> 
> Check out "post 2" under New Examples Of Booking And Modifying FP+
> BTW, this link is in @mesaboy2 's second post, in case you lose my post before May


THANK YOU.  I put the link in my favorites.  Thank you.
I read Mesaboy2's second post but clearly glanced over that link.  I appreciate your help.  We will mostly do attractions together, but there are a few that are not going to fly for the whole pack of us.


----------



## Dfdisneymomma

Question - and sorry if already covered. We are planning our trips - 4 of us and then 2 others coming who have their own MDE account but have linked to ours as well. Does that mean each of the FP will apply to all 6 people? Can each person get a different FP?


----------



## mesaboy2

momof2n2 said:


> This question may be impossible to answer.  Since this thread is over a year in the making, aside from reading the first two posts, can anyone recommend where I jump in down the line in an effort to educate myself?  I expect that some things discussed in the first ???20???50??? pages may no longer be the most accurate.
> 
> Thanks.



I keep them up-to-date.  Look for the "Last Edited" filed near the bottom of each post--you'll see they are both recent.

I would also add that should this thread reach 250 pages also, I'll have a new-and-improved Part III thread to start.  Most of it is already done, but due to character limits I can't put the new version in this thread.


----------



## momof2n2

mesaboy2 said:


> I keep them up-to-date.  Look for the "Last Edited" filed near the bottom of each post--you'll see they are both recent.


Oh!  I expected that the first two are up-to-date. I'm just wondering about the running commentary and issues people are experiencing as the go along.


----------



## mesaboy2

Dfdisneymomma said:


> Question - and sorry if already covered. We are planning our trips - 4 of us and then 2 others coming who have their own MDE account but have linked to ours as well. Does that mean each of the FP will apply to all 6 people? Can each person get a different FP?



Initial selections are done to a group, though I'm not sure how that works with linked accounts.  No matter though, after initial selections are made you can choose different attractions and times for individuals in the group.


----------



## mesaboy2

momof2n2 said:


> Oh!  I expected that the first two are up-to-date. I'm just wondering about the running commentary and issues people are experiencing as the go along.



So then yes, that kind of information is impossible to keep in a couple of posts.  There are far too many ways to use the system to maintain a running list of commentary and issues, that's where the follow-up posts are handy and really the only way to keep up with them.


----------



## LetsTalkWDW

Dfdisneymomma said:


> Question - and sorry if already covered. We are planning our trips - 4 of us and then 2 others coming who have their own MDE account but have linked to ours as well. Does that mean each of the FP will apply to all 6 people? Can each person get a different FP?


There are many ways to do this but here are two ways you can handle this situation. I am assuming that all 6 are listed as Friends & Family.

1) Go through and only check the people you want for a specific group of initial FP+ selections. Repeat until all FP+ are selected.
2) Book everybody's FP+ the same (check off everybody as you select) and then go back in and modify the individual FP+selections you want to change.

If everybody wants mostly different FP+ selections, the I think #1 is the way to go. If everybody wants "mostly" the same FP+ but a few different then #2 is probably easier.

Actually, there is also #3 - tell them to make their own damn FP+ selections   

Also definitely read the section on *FastPass+ Availability *in the second post of this thread.


----------



## ExExPirateShopGirl

Visiting this week for the first time since FP+, Magic Bands, pre-sliced bread. Besides having to scramble for ADRs because I booked the trip at 90 days out, I was not particularly keen to the need to book AT 60 days for FP+. I've managed to scrape a few together... but if I choose just 2 FP+s for a day... can I make an in-park FP+ reservation at a kiosk as soon as I enter?  TIA


----------



## mesaboy2

ExExPirateShopGirl said:


> Visiting this week for the first time since FP+, Magic Bands, pre-sliced bread. Besides having to scramble for ADRs because I booked the trip at 90 days out, I was not particularly keen to the need to book AT 60 days for FP+. I've managed to scrape a few together... but *if I choose just 2 FP+s for a day... can I make an in-park FP+ reservation at a kiosk as soon as I enter*?  TIA



Assuming your goal is to get 2 Tier 1 FPs in your first 3, no I don't believe that's possible.  If that's not your goal, it should work but I don't see the point.  By the way, the system initially forces you to choose 3 for each day--to have less requires you to cancel after you choose those 3 and then it is difficult to get them back should you change your mind.


----------



## ExExPirateShopGirl

mesaboy2 said:


> Assuming your goal is to get 2 Tier 1 FPs in your first 3, no I don't believe that's possible.  If that's not your goal, it should work but I don't see the point.  By the way, the system initially forces you to choose 3 for each day--to have less requires you to cancel after you choose those 3 and then it is difficult to get them back should you change your mind.



I don't think Tiers apply at MK. When I tried to get FP+s for the mine train they were distributed already. I was wondering if they made some available at in-park kiosks on the day of. In the event we arrived early enough we might be able to get them. And yes, I canceled one of the three.


----------



## mesaboy2

ExExPirateShopGirl said:


> I don't think Tiers apply at MK. When I tried to get FP+s for the mine train they were distributed already. I was wondering if they made some available at in-park kiosks on the day of. In the event we arrived early enough we might be able to get them. And yes, I canceled one of the three.



You didn't mention MK in your PP.  There is no evidence that additional FPs are released for use day-of.  It is highly unlikely you will be able to get 7DMT FPs at this point, but you can of course keep trying and you may get lucky.


----------



## leebee

I'm sorry if this has already been asked... 184 pages is getting unwieldy! But i TOTALLY appreciate the terrific job you are doing in keeping this thread up-to-date, mesaboy2!!

SO... On a MVMCP day, we are thinking of doing Epcot in the morning through lunch time (Food and Wine, Baby!!), taking a break, and going to MK around 4 for an early entry to the party. IF I use my original 3 fp+ at Epcot in the morning, can I get FP+ through the kiosks once I get to MK? Will the system look at this like park hopping, or because I actually will have 2 separate admissions, will I be closing myself out of FP+ am MK if I use them at Epcot?


----------



## mesaboy2

leebee said:


> I'm sorry if this has already been asked... 184 pages is getting unwieldy! But i TOTALLY appreciate the terrific job you are doing in keeping this thread up-to-date, mesaboy2!!
> 
> SO... On a MVMCP day, we are thinking of doing Epcot in the morning through lunch time (Food and Wine, Baby!!), taking a break, and going to MK around 4 for an early entry to the party. *IF I use my original 3 fp+ at Epcot in the morning, can I get FP+ through the kiosks once I get to MK?* Will the system look at this like park hopping, or because I actually will have 2 separate admissions, will I be closing myself out of FP+ am MK if I use them at Epcot?



That should work fine.  You probably won't have a big selection, but there should be something available.


----------



## LvsTnk

Is this what I should do? i have been reading the first pages and the last 6 but I think there are some conflicting posts idk I have confused myself.

This is the first time I'm going over my room occupancy limit GS turned 3 so I have him and DS coming the first part of the trip in our 1 bedroom then the CM said I have to physically check them out when they leave and check DD in 2 days later and then I can book FP for her.

She has an AP so she can at least book hers 30 days out but can she copy ours if she isn't on the reservation? And there are some other posts that say not to do that you could loose what we already have. Can I book hers? I haven't had this problem yet I don't know what I was thinking it's going to be the weekend before Christmas when she gets there pretty sure it will be slim pickens

any help would be great these threads were so helpful when I had to book FP during the 24hr event that was crazy  Thanks mesaboy2 and Robo!


----------



## hiroMYhero

LvsTnk said:


> Is this what I should do? i have been reading the first pages and the last 6 but I think there are some conflicting posts idk I have confused myself.
> 
> This is the first time I'm going over my room occupancy limit GS turned 3 so I have him and DS coming the first part of the trip in our 1 bedroom then the CM said I have to physically check them out when they leave and check DD in 2 days later and then I can book FP for her.
> 
> She has an AP so she can at least book hers 30 days out but can she copy ours if she isn't on the reservation? And there are some other posts that say not to do that you could loose what we already have. Can I book hers? I haven't had this problem yet I don't know what I was thinking it's going to be the weekend before Christmas when she gets there pretty sure it will be slim pickens
> 
> any help would be great these threads were so helpful when I had to book FP during the 24hr event that was crazy  Thanks mesaboy2 and Robo!


If you are only using one MDE account, list everyone on it, including your DD. If there are two accounts, link them together.

When the FP booking window opens, you can book FPs for your complete group - this INCLUDES your DD.

Anyone listed in your MDE account or linked to your MDE account shares the 60 day booking window. It doesn't matter when she physically checks into the room - you can book FPs for her.


----------



## ExExPirateShopGirl

mesaboy2 said:


> You didn't mention MK in your PP.  There is no evidence that additional FPs are released for use day-of.  It is highly unlikely you will be able to get 7DMT FPs at this point, but you can of course keep trying and you may get lucky.



I wasn't familiar with the Tier term until your initial response, so I wasn't aware there was a difference between parks. My apologies. Are FP+s similar to ADRs in the respect that they will become available to book online as people cancel? I do appreciate your help, thank you.


----------



## LetsTalkWDW

ExExPirateShopGirl said:


> I wasn't familiar with the Tier term until your initial response, so I wasn't aware there was a difference between parks. My apologies. Are FP+s similar to ADRs in the respect that they will become available to book online as people cancel? I do appreciate your help, thank you.



Yes they will become available as they are canceled.

You can keep checking via MDE.

Also you can look on the Dibb:
http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/fastpass_plus_availability.php
If you click on the attraction you are interested in, it will show you availability for the next 70+ days.

Keep in mind that the Dibb only tracks FP+ in groups of 4, so if you are checking for less than 4, you may be better off using MDE


----------



## mesaboy2

ExExPirateShopGirl said:


> I wasn't familiar with the Tier term until your initial response, so I wasn't aware there was a difference between parks. My apologies. Are FP+s similar to ADRs in the respect that they will become available to book online as people cancel? I do appreciate your help, thank you.



Your original question sounded like a creative way to circumvent the tiering system at Epcot and DHS, which is why I made that connection.  (Those kinds of questions are asked frequently on these boards.)  I wouldn't have gone there if I knew you were thinking creatively on how to get a 7DMT FP.    My apologies for any misunderstanding.


----------



## ExExPirateShopGirl

mesaboy2 said:


> Your original question sounded like a creative way to circumvent the tiering system at Epcot and DHS, which is why I made that connection.  (Those kinds of questions are asked frequently on these boards.)  I wouldn't have gone there if I knew you were thinking creatively on how to get a 7DMT FP.    My apologies for any misunderstanding.



Not a problem. It's common for original posts to omit critical information, mine included. I was able to finagle an 8:15 am ADR for BoG on a 9 am opening day in MK so I'm hoping that will be our ticket to a short wait for 7DMT. MANY things have changed since 2011. In fact, I lost access to my original Disboards screen name because I don't have access to whichever email I used to sign up and couldn't re-set the password which, naturally, I couldn't recall. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## LvsTnk

hiroMYhero said:


> If you are only using one MDE account, list everyone on it, including your DD. If there are two accounts, link them together.
> 
> When the FP booking window opens, you can book FPs for your complete group - this INCLUDES your DD.
> 
> Anyone listed in your MDE account or linked to your MDE account shares the 60 day booking window. It doesn't matter when she physically checks into the room - you can book FPs for her.



Thank you so much I know I sounded pretty dumb but the CM got me all flustered when she said I would have to wait til she checked in. I knew it didn't sound right just wasn't sure what to do. We are all linked and she helps me plan so we are good to go. Thanks again I appreciate it


----------



## threeboysmom

momof2n2 said:


> Oh!  I expected that the first two are up-to-date. I'm just wondering about the running commentary and issues people are experiencing as the go along.



Do what I've done.

Read the first two posts.  Then go to the last page and start reading backwards far enough until you have a pretty good handle on how the FP system works.


----------



## NJlauren

So I want to make sure I understand correctly from the first post.  Since I have booked a package my tickets wont even show up till the 60 day window, but if I had room only I would be able to see 30 days if I had tickets linked?

Thanks!


----------



## oj01

NJlauren said:


> So I want to make sure I understand correctly from the first post.  Since I have booked a package my tickets wont even show up till the 60 day window, but if I had room only I would be able to see 30 days if I had tickets linked?
> 
> Thanks!


My Tickets showed in the Ticket section right from the start, it just wouldn't let me go into the FP+ screen to practice prior to 60 days.


----------



## mesaboy2

NJlauren said:


> So I want to make sure I understand correctly from the first post.  Since I have booked a package my tickets wont even show up till the 60 day window, but if I had room only I would be able to see 30 days if I had tickets linked?
> 
> Thanks!



That about sums it up.


----------



## NJlauren

oj01 said:


> My Tickets showed in the Ticket section right from the start, it just wouldn't let me go into the FP+ screen to practice prior to 60 days.





mesaboy2 said:


> That about sums it up.



Thank you!  Last time I had room only and tickets so it showed up earlier and I was confused!


----------



## slbgnb

*For onsite guests without a package (room-only), the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark, assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. Before this point only a 30-day window (beginning at the current day) will be active, again assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. It is possible to practice booking FP+s using this 30-day window*

I'm trying to understand the above quote. This situation is if you buy your tickets separate from booking your on site room, right? And is it saying that you can practice booking FP's if you link your tickets prior to linking your room? But, once you link your room AND your tickets, you are back to having to wait until the 60 day window? Sorry!!


----------



## doconeill

slbgnb said:


> *For onsite guests without a package (room-only), the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark, assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. Before this point only a 30-day window (beginning at the current day) will be active, again assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. It is possible to practice booking FP+s using this 30-day window*
> 
> I'm trying to understand the above quote. This situation is if you buy your tickets separate from booking your on site room, right? And is it saying that you can practice booking FP's if you link your tickets prior to linking your room? But, once you link your room AND your tickets, you are back to having to wait until the 60 day window? Sorry!!



Yes, it applies if you purchase your room and tickets separately.

No, it does not matter if you've linked both the room and tickets. If you have separate tickets linked, you will always have a 30-day window to play with.


----------



## mesaboy2

slbgnb said:


> I'm trying to understand the above quote.
> 
> 1.  This situation is if you buy your tickets separate from booking your on site room, right?
> 2.  And is it saying that you can practice booking FP's if you link your tickets prior to linking your room?
> 3.  But, once you link your room AND your tickets, you are back to having to wait until the 60 day window?
> 
> Sorry!!


 
1.  Yes.
2.  It applies to having tickets and a room booked separately (not together in a package).  You can practice because you have a valid ticket, which opens the 30-day window.
3.  The 60-day window does not appear until 60 days before the onsite stay.  More than 60 days before the onsite stay, you can only see 30 days.

ETA:  And.....*doconeill* beat me to it.


----------



## slbgnb

OK..thanks!! SO, it's probably better for me to book separately so that i can practice, right?


----------



## mesaboy2

slbgnb said:


> OK..thanks!! SO, it's probably better for me to book separately so that i can practice, right?


 
If that is important to you, yes.

The odd thing about tickets associated with a package is they are not considered valid until check-in day.  This is fundamentally different than tickets purchased separately, which are considered valid as soon as they are linked.  This behavior with package tickets seems to be at the root of why so many people report weirdness with their tickets and profiles on MDX before 60 days prior to their stay.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Did anyone ask to sticky this thread?


----------



## LetsTalkWDW

Good question. It's @mesaboy2 's thread, so maybe he knows.

I'm not sure if it makes a difference. But this is a VERY active thread that has already ran past the 250 page limit once (re; part II)


----------



## BigMommaMouse

SaintsManiac said:


> Did anyone ask to sticky this thread?





LetsTalkWDW said:


> Good question. It's @mesaboy2 's thread, so maybe he knows.
> 
> I'm not sure if it makes a difference. But this is a VERY active thread that has already ran past the 250 page limit once (re; part II)



This was asked long,long ago. I can't say the post word for word, it went something like -most people don't read sticky's..and mesaboy2 got thread of the year.


----------



## siskaren

BigMommaMouse said:


> This was asked long,long ago. I can't say the post word for word, it went something like -*most people don't read sticky's.*.and mesaboy2 got thread of the year.



Exactly. When the ticket sticky existed, people were still constantly asking questions that could've been answered by reading the sticky.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I'm just lazy haha


----------



## drewsmomslp

We have a room booked for 1 night at the dolphin before moving off site for the rest of our stay. We have 6 day hoppers linked in MDE. Yesterday our 60 day window opened up, but we were only able to book Fast Passes for the two days tied to the dolphin. Last year we were able to book for the full length of our tickets. Did I miss something? Any thoughts on how to be able to book our other 4 days now? I called and CM said it's tied to length of stay, not length of ticket. Help please!


----------



## hiroMYhero

drewsmomslp said:


> We have a room booked for 1 night at the dolphin before moving off site for the rest of our stay. We have 6 day hoppers linked in MDE. Yesterday our 60 day window opened up, but we were only able to book Fast Passes for the two days tied to the dolphin. Last year we were able to book for the full length of our tickets. Did I miss something? Any thoughts on how to be able to book our other 4 days now? I called and CM said it's tied to length of stay, not length of ticket. Help please!


You can book at a "rolling 60" for each park day of your offsite stay. You'll have to be on MDE each night/day to complete your FP bookings.


----------



## drewsmomslp

hiroMYhero said:


> You can book at a "rolling 60" for each park day of your offsite stay. You'll have to be on MDE each night/day to complete your FP bookings.


Ok, thank you!! Last year, I think we were at 50 days when we booked, so that's why they all showed up at once. Thanks so much for your reply. Fingers crossed that another day opens for us tonight.


----------



## rjmaple

OK, I have read the sticky and another hour's worth of FP posts but still can't see anything about a simple question I have in mind. It may be there somewhere but this subject seems to challenge War and Peace in size. I understand how to make the original FP reservations for our group of 6. I also think I can handle revising them. However, my question is "Can anyone else change them or do they have to go through the manager. me?". Also, what if we are split up and the FP's for the day have expired, can one person add a new FP or must they go through me? What actually happens at the in-park kiosks? Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

rjmaple said:


> OK, I have read the sticky and another hour's worth of FP posts but still can't see anything about a simple question I have in mind. It may be there somewhere but this subject seems to challenge War and Peace in size. I understand how to make the original FP reservations for our group of 6. I also think I can handle revising them. However, my question is "Can anyone else change them or do they have to go through the manager. me?". Also, what if we are split up and the FP's for the day have expired, can one person add a new FP or must they go through me? What actually happens at the in-park kiosks? Thanks!


Depends on the access you have granted other people in your party on MDX. There is the option to have people be able to "view and change plans" or just "view plans."


----------



## rjmaple

Ok, but what must the other person do to enable this. I presume they need to create a Disney account, download MDX and then? How do they link up to my account? I would have their name on my account but that would not be  enough surely. We have 2 reservation numbers for 2 rooms. And when they are in the parks and the FP's have expired and they want another, can they use the kiosk? or their MDX?


----------



## hiroMYhero

rjmaple said:


> Ok, but what must the other person do to enable this. I presume they need to create a Disney account, download MDX and then? How do they link up to my account? I would have their name on my account but that would not be  enough surely. We have 2 reservation numbers for 2 rooms. And when they are in the parks aind the FP's have expired and they want another, can they use the kiosk? or their MDX?


Just have them use the kiosk - that's the only way to get a 4th FP. You can also give them your MDE login info to Modify the initial 3 FP if you trust them.


----------



## hiroMYhero

*Eat To The Beat FPs:*
All FP holders sat in the right front area of the amphitheater - 1st 6 rows. FP guests were allowed in 45 minutes before the first show. For the 2nd and 3rd shows, FP guests were allowed in up to 30 minutes early after the amphitheater had been cleared.

Dining Package guests sat in the central area of rows beginning with Row 7.

Standby Guests who picked up wristbands in the afternoon at 1:00, 3:00, and 5:00, sat in the front 4 rows on the left side of the amphitheater. Chase wristband guests sat in the two rows directly behind the wristbanded Standby guests.

All other Standby guests filled in the remaining open areas.

FP, Chase, and wristbanded Standby guests had preferred seating directly under the roof. Most Dining Package guests sat in the open center area and weren't protected from the rain.

*On Saturday, the FP iPad CMs checking in the FP guests asked for everyone to show their MDE account because their iPad system was down. I showed them my screenshot of my FPs and was easily allowed into the seating area while the line was totally stopped while guests were attempting to access MDE.


----------



## Cluelyss

rjmaple said:


> Ok, but what must the other person do to enable this. I presume they need to create a Disney account, download MDX and then? How do they link up to my account? I would have their name on my account but that would not be  enough surely. We have 2 reservation numbers for 2 rooms. And when they are in the parks and the FP's have expired and they want another, can they use the kiosk? or their MDX?


You need to send them an invite to link accounts, then they need to create an account, download the app, and accept your invite. They can then modify the original 3 ( assuming you grant permission! ). For 4th FP and beyond, those must be done at a kiosk, regardless of who does it.


----------



## rjmaple

Cluelyss said:


> You need to send them an invite to link accounts, then they need to create an account, download the app, and accept your invite. They can then modify the original 3 ( assuming you grant permission! ). For 4th FP and beyond, those must be done at a kiosk, regardless of who does it.


Ok, thank you, exactly what I need to know!


----------



## marciemi

Hiro - thank you SO much for this info!  Exactly what I wanted to know!  So, in general, you'd say that the FPP seats are better than the Dining Package seats?  Good to know that I don't have to spend the money for a dining package!  Also, do you think you could see multiple shows using FPP or would it be too late?  For example, if I got there early and waited for the 5pm (standby) show, would I have time to get in the FPP line for the 645 show or by the time the theater cleared and I got there would the standby folks have already filled in?  Also, thanks much for the info on having my MDE account screenshot with me!



hiroMYhero said:


> *Eat To The Beat FPs:*
> All FP holders sat in the right front area of the amphitheater - 1st 6 rows. FP guests were allowed in 45 minutes before the first show. For the 2nd and 3rd shows, FP guests were allowed in up to 30 minutes early after the amphitheater had been cleared.
> 
> Dining Package guests sat in the central area of rows beginning with Row 7.
> 
> Standby Guests who picked up wristbands in the afternoon at 1:00, 3:00, and 5:00, sat in the front 4 rows on the left side of the amphitheater. Chase wristband guests sat in the two rows directly behind the wristbanded Standby guests.
> 
> All other Standby guests filled in the remaining open areas.
> 
> FP, Chase, and wristbanded Standby guests had preferred seating directly under the roof. Most Dining Package guests sat in the open center area and weren't protected from the rain.
> 
> *On Saturday, the FP iPad CMs checking in the FP guests asked for everyone to show their MDE account because their iPad system was down. I showed them my screenshot of my FPs and was easily allowed into the seating area while the line was totally stopped while guests were attempting to access MDE.


----------



## hiroMYhero

marciemi said:


> Hiro - thank you SO much for this info!  Exactly what I wanted to know!  So, in general, you'd say that the FPP seats are better than the Dining Package seats?  Good to know that I don't have to spend the money for a dining package!  Also, do you think you could see multiple shows using FPP or would it be too late?  For example, if I got there early and waited for the 5pm (standby) show, would I have time to get in the FPP line for the 645 show or by the time the theater cleared and I got there would the standby folks have already filled in?  Also, thanks much for the info on having my MDE account screenshot with me!


Some Dining Package guests were upset because they were so far back from the stage. 

You'd have plenty of time to get to the FP line as it's located on the right back edge of the amphitheater... you check in there before you move to the seating area. The 6 FP rows are reserved for FP only and they didn't fill in with Standby people.

I watched David Cook's 1st show from the FP area and then sat in Chase seating for his 3rd show. It was easy to see and hear his 2nd show through the windows of the Chase Lounge!


----------



## rjmaple

If someone who is "managed" by me, is in a park after the 3rd FP is used, can they arrange a 4th FP if they don't have an MDX app set up. Is the Magic Band and kiosk all they need?


----------



## mesaboy2

rjmaple said:


> If someone who is "managed" by me, is in a park after the 3rd FP is used, can they arrange a 4th FP if they don't have an MDX app set up. *Is the Magic Band and kiosk all they need?*



Yes, kiosks are always an option.  Even a MB is not required, a standard RFID ticket will also work.


----------



## Bev J

Thankyou for the great advice on this thread. I went on last night at 11pm central time and got every FP I wanted for our whole trip, including 7Dmt and TSM and even the times we wanted after I did some modifications. If not for this thread I don't think I would have been so happy. 
Bev


----------



## Mambo Junkie

I know this is probably a dumb question; we just booked a quick trip in May and the Maelstrom is due to reopen when we go. I realize waiting up at 12 am EST you should go for the A&E, 7DMT etc first, but I should go for the Maelstrom before the others? I was a little concerned when I saw we had picked the grand reopening week (Try very hard to avoid crowds) but maybe it's a good thing for MK visits, lol. Everyone will be heading to EP. I guess that's one good thing since we will be losing Fantasmic and TMRR the week we're there. I had so hoped my DGDs would be able to see Fantasmic since we had an incident last year and had to miss it.


----------



## NaturalNine

Hey Hey, just chasing some opinions on this please, I think it works but just hoping to get some experienced opinions?


----------



## plainoldt

friday the 11th  and  wed the 16th- you have test track and soaring - you can't choose both.  its one or the other unless you just wrote that in as the options then just ignore me


----------



## NaturalNine

plainoldt said:


> friday the 11th  and  wed the 16th- you have test track and soaring - you can't choose both.  its one or the other unless you just wrote that in as the options then just ignore me



Hey I've got 4 available, 2 of each test track and soaring - will then use rider swap to get the rest of our group thru later in the day


----------



## doconeill

Mambo Junkie said:


> I know this is probably a dumb question; we just booked a quick trip in May and the Maelstrom is due to reopen when we go. I realize waiting up at 12 am EST you should go for the A&E, 7DMT etc first, but I should go for the Maelstrom before the others? I was a little concerned when I saw we had picked the grand reopening week (Try very hard to avoid crowds) but maybe it's a good thing for MK visits, lol. Everyone will be heading to EP. I guess that's one good thing since we will be losing Fantasmic and TMRR the week we're there. I had so hoped my DGDs would be able to see Fantasmic since we had an incident last year and had to miss it.



It is an interesting dilemma...but I think it will depend on a lot on the crowd. I'd expect there to big a big push that week to Maelstrom out of who is there, but will it be a busy week in general?

What it might do is draw people away from 7DMT, and make that easier to get for a bit, so my thought is to aim for Maelstrom first and then 7DMT.


----------



## siskaren

Mambo Junkie said:


> I know this is probably a dumb question; we just booked a quick trip in May and the Maelstrom is due to reopen when we go. I realize waiting up at 12 am EST you should go for the A&E, 7DMT etc first, but I should go for the Maelstrom before the others? I was a little concerned when I saw we had picked the grand reopening week (Try very hard to avoid crowds) but maybe it's a good thing for MK visits, lol. Everyone will be heading to EP. I guess that's one good thing since we will be losing Fantasmic and TMRR the week we're there. I had so hoped my DGDs would be able to see Fantasmic since we had an incident last year and had to miss it.





doconeill said:


> It is an interesting dilemma...but I think it will depend on a lot on the crowd. I'd expect there to big a big push that week to Maelstrom out of who is there, but will it be a busy week in general?
> 
> What it might do is draw people away from 7DMT, and make that easier to get for a bit, so my thought is to aim for Maelstrom first and then 7DMT.



You guys do know that it's a Frozen ride, not Maelstrom, right?


----------



## doconeill

siskaren said:


> You guys do know that it's a Frozen ride, not Maelstrom, right?



Until it has a new official name, we still have to call it something. For all we know at this point, that is still the name.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Aren't they moving A&E to Epcot when it opens?


----------



## mesaboy2

doconeill said:


> Until it has a new official name, we still have to call it something. For all we know at this point, that is still the name.



Frozen Ever After is the running name, announced at D23 as I recall.



SaintsManiac said:


> Aren't they moving A&E to Epcot when it opens?



Yes.  Unclear if they will leave MK, but most current indications are they will.


----------



## siskaren

mesaboy2 said:


> Frozen Ever After is the running name, announced at D23 as I recall.



I thought I remembered reading a name for the new ride somewhere.


----------



## oj01

mesaboy2 said:


> Frozen Ever After is the running name, announced at D23 as I recall.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Unclear if they will leave MK, but most current indications are they will.


Presumably, this will also mean changes to the tiereing. You'd think both the ride and A&E would warrant tier 1 status.


----------



## doconeill

oj01 said:


> Presumably, this will also mean changes to the tiereing. You'd think both the ride and A&E would warrant tier 1 status.



Maelstrom was already Tier 1, so probably no change there.


----------



## Elevationist

Post deleted because I just answered my own question.  

40 minutes until my booking window opens!!!


----------



## wsegars

Hi, I had a question.  We have Halloween party tickets for two nights.  We were able to make advance FP+ reservations for those two nights which was great.  Is it possible to use the second night's party tickets to make SDFP+ reservations on the day of the first party and vice versa?  Would the tickets need to be assigned to different people for that to be possible?  Thanks for all the help!


----------



## BigMommaMouse

wsegars said:


> Hi, I had a question.  We have Halloween party tickets for two nights.  We were able to make advance FP+ reservations for those two nights which was great.  Is it possible to use the second night's party tickets to make SDFP+ reservations on the day of the first party and vice versa?  Would the tickets need to be assigned to different people for that to be possible?  Thanks for all the help!


Tickets are assigned days. With each ticket is only 3 FP+ bookable in advance, so if you already booked three (six in total) you would not be able to book more with those tickets.


----------



## wsegars

From what I saw earlier, the Halloween party tickets can be used to get SDFP+ on non-party days.  Is that still the case?  If so, if one set of tickets is for one date and the other is for another date, can the second set be used to get SDFP+ on the first party day and vice-versa?


----------



## hiroMYhero

wsegars said:


> From what I saw earlier, the Halloween party tickets can be used to get SDFP+ on non-party days.  Is that still the case?  If so, if one set of tickets is for one date and the other is for another date, can the second set be used to get SDFP+ on the first party day and vice-versa?


Yes. That works.


----------



## wsegars

That's great.  Would the tickets from each day need to be assigned to different people for that to work?


----------



## dancin Disney style

I'm hoping someone here can help me out with this.   I've got old non expire tickets, with several days remaining, that I have not yet linked to MDE.  We are using my DH's account for our Dec trip as I have another trip in a few months(on my MDE acct) and I want to keep everything separate  to avoid confusion. DH will not be on the second trip.  After I link my ticket to his MDE account how can I access it later on?   I have the password for DH's account and I'm sort of thinking that I should just be looking at this as a second account...not his or hers.

We will be at WDW the beginning of Dec for 3 days, mainly to see the Osborne lights, but will also be attending a MVMCP. So one day at DHS(might hop to/from Ep) and one night at MK.
I am booking my FP+ tonight and think that my possible scenarios are as follows....
1)link my non expire tickets and proceed as normal booking FP+ for the 2 days that we are in a parks.
2)purchase a MVMCP ticket now and use that to book FP+ just on party night but not have FP+ for other day.....I was considering purchasing the ticket the day before the party
3)do nothing....not link the tickets and just go with the flow after we are in the park.

Suggestions????


----------



## vinotinto

The MDX FP+ system allows a grace period of 5 minutes before and 15 minutes after the return window, but guests are advised against relying on the grace period. Castmembers (CMs) have the ability to override the system and deny entry during the grace period depending on the situation.
Is it usually the case that there is a 15 min grace period? What if you make the first FP+ Scanner within the grace period, but not the second scanner?


----------



## doconeill

vinotinto said:


> The MDX FP+ system allows a grace period of 5 minutes before and 15 minutes after the return window, but guests are advised against relying on the grace period. Castmembers (CMs) have the ability to override the system and deny entry during the grace period depending on the situation.
> Is it usually the case that there is a 15 grace period? What if you make the first FP+ within the grace period! but not the second one?



You cannot rely on it - they can ignore the grace period if needed. But it does seem more often than not it is allowed.
Grace periods do not block out another FP+ time slot, so you can book two back-to-back.


----------



## vinotinto

doconeill said:


> You cannot rely on it - they can ignore the grace period if needed. But it does seem more often than not it is allowed.
> Grace periods do not block out another FP+ time slot, so you can book two back-to-back.


thanks! I edited my post. I would like to know what happens if you pass through the first scanner within the grace period, but reach the second scanner after the 1 hour and 15 minutes are done. I realize you cannot rely on this, but just curious what is the typical experience.


----------



## mesaboy2

vinotinto said:


> thanks! I edited my post. I would like to know what happens if you pass through the first scanner within the grace period, but reach the second scanner after the 1 hour and 15 minutes are done. I realize you cannot rely on this, but just curious what is the typical experience.



My understanding is that only the time at the first scan point matters.


----------



## doconeill

mesaboy2 said:


> My understanding is that only the time at the first scan point matters.



 My understanding as well. The second is just to verify that you didn't jump from the standby to FP line.


----------



## vinotinto

mesaboy2 said:


> My understanding is that only the time at the first scan point matters.





doconeill said:


> My understanding as well. The second is just to verify that you didn't jump from the standby to FP line.



I knew you guys would know, thanks!


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

Great info in this thread!

I will comment on one thing that is mentioned in the original thread: It says that FP+ is not technically transferable, but that in practice it can be done.  

Here was my experience with that:

My group got our 5th FP of the day for Barnstormer (4 total FPs). There was a line, so FP did save some (but not much) time.  The first time, my older daughter rode with her dad. But our three year old fell asleep in her stroller and we did not want to wake her up to ride, so I told my older daughter to go ahead and use my Magic Band and she could ride again while I sat with the little one. I was going to let her use my little one's Magic Band, also, since she was asleep and could not use it. DD went to the line and the CM told her that she remembered her from before and she was not allowed to use someone else's Magic Band, but she would allow her to go just one more time (so no one ever used our 4th Barnstormer FP).

So at least some CMs will try to prevent people from using other people's bands to use FPs.  I did not feel that we were trying to cheat.  We legitimately had 4 FPs for Barnstormer and I voluntarily gave up my ride for my daughter to have an extra one. It would not have made a big difference to other people either way.

I am not sure how CMs are trained to handle this, but I now know that some CMs don't like it.


----------



## mesaboy2

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> Great info in this thread!
> 
> I will comment on one thing that is mentioned in the original thread: It says that FP+ is not technically transferable, but that in practice it can be done.
> 
> Here was my experience with that:
> 
> My group got our 5th FP of the day for Barnstormer (4 total FPs). There was a line, so FP did save some (but not much) time.  The first time, my older daughter rode with her dad. But our three year old fell asleep in her stroller and we did not want to wake her up to ride, so I told my older daughter to go ahead and use my Magic Band and she could ride again while I sat with the little one. I was going to let her use my little one's Magic Band, also, since she was asleep and could not use it. DD went to the line and *the CM told her that she remembered her from before and she was not allowed to use someone else's Magic Band*, but she would allow her to go just one more time (so no one ever used our 4th Barnstormer FP).
> 
> So at least some CMs will try to prevent people from using other people's bands to use FPs.  I did not feel that we were trying to cheat.  We legitimately had 4 FPs for Barnstormer and I voluntarily gave up my ride for my daughter to have an extra one. It would not have made a big difference to other people either way.
> 
> I am not sure how CMs are trained to handle this, but I now know that some CMs don't like it.



I've read a lot of FP reports.  I can say with confidence your experience is highly unusual.


----------



## wsegars

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. That works.





wsegars said:


> That's great.  Would the tickets from each day need to be assigned to different people for that to work?



Just wanted to double check on this.  Right now I have the tickets for both days assigned to the same group of 4 people.  I didn't know if I should assign the second party date to another group of 4.  If I do need to transfer the second date to another set of people, will the advance FP+ reservations transfer with the tickets.  I don't want to mess those up.  Thanks for all the help!


----------



## hiroMYhero

wsegars said:


> Just wanted to double check on this.  Right now I have the tickets for both days assigned to the same group of 4 people.  I didn't know if I should assign the second party date to another group of 4.  If I do need to transfer the second date to another set of people, will the advance FP+ reservations transfer with the tickets.  I don't want to mess those up.  Thanks for all the help!


Because you already assigned them, you'll need to read ScrapYap's thread:
http://www.disboards.com/threads/us...alloween-and-christmas-party-tickets.3448844/


----------



## Mambo Junkie

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> Great info in this thread!
> 
> I will comment on one thing that is mentioned in the original thread: It says that FP+ is not technically transferable, but that in practice it can be done.
> 
> Here was my experience with that:
> 
> My group got our 5th FP of the day for Barnstormer (4 total FPs). There was a line, so FP did save some (but not much) time.  The first time, my older daughter rode with her dad. But our three year old fell asleep in her stroller and we did not want to wake her up to ride, so I told my older daughter to go ahead and use my Magic Band and she could ride again while I sat with the little one. I was going to let her use my little one's Magic Band, also, since she was asleep and could not use it. DD went to the line and the CM told her that she remembered her from before and she was not allowed to use someone else's Magic Band, but she would allow her to go just one more time (so no one ever used our 4th Barnstormer FP).
> 
> So at least some CMs will try to prevent people from using other people's bands to use FPs.  I did not feel that we were trying to cheat.  We legitimately had 4 FPs for Barnstormer and I voluntarily gave up my ride for my daughter to have an extra one. It would not have made a big difference to other people either way.
> 
> I am not sure how CMs are trained to handle this, but I now know that some CMs don't like it.


Yes, that is odd. When we were there we ended up with an extra fp for 7DMT (DGD didn't grow enough), so my son overheard a guy tell his family he wouldn't ride so they wouldn't have to wait. He took my DGD's magic band and went up to the CM and the CM said he could use it but there was a 2nd scan further up. The CM allowed my son to walk in with the guy so he could use the scan on the magic band for the 2nd checkpoint, and we wouldn't have to rely on a stranger to return our band.


----------



## tpettie

mesaboy2 said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> 
> *Booking Windows and Scheduling*
> 
> 
> The prebooking window currently opens at 12:00a (midnight) Eastern Time on all days, irrespective of park hours.  (This has not always been the case--more information and a dedicated thread to this subject can be found here:  FastPass+ Expected 1:00a Booking Openings.)
> Onsite guests (which includes those staying at the Swan and Dolphin but not at Shades of Green nor any Downtown Disney-area hotels) can prebook attractions up to 60 days in advance of the beginning of an on-site stay and for their entire trip.  In other words, at 60 days before a check-in date one can make FP+ selections for the entire trip--up to 14 days.  This can be done via the MDE/MDX website or app.  FP+ can be prebooked for the number of days equal to the guests linked ticket.
> *For onsite guests with a room/ticket package, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark.  Before this point, it is common for various members and/or their tickets to not appear on the MDX account.  The entire traveling party and their tickets will appear at the 60-day mark in almost all cases.  It is generally not possible to practice booking FP+s beforehand in this situation.*
> *For onsite guests without a package (room-only), the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark, assuming valid tickets are attached to the account.  Before this point only a 30-day window (beginning at the current day) will be active, again assuming valid tickets are attached to the account.  It is possible to practice booking FP+s using this 30-day window.*
> If the number of onsite resort days booked exceeds the number of ticket days in an MDX account, the prebooked FP+s can be scheduled on nonconsecutive days.
> Annual Pass (AP) holders can prebook attractions up to 60 days in advance of the beginning of an onsite stay, for a maximum of 7 days or the length of the onsite stay--whichever is greater.  As with above, FP+ selections can be made for the entire length of stay.
> AP holders without an onsite reservation can book up to 30 days in advance, for a maximum of 7 days.  Once one of those 7 days passes or is used, an additional day of FP+ can be prebooked, ad infinitum.  This can be done via the MDX website or app, and can be done with AP vouchers as well.
> All other guests can prebook FP+ attractions no more than 30 days in advance, for the number of days on their linked ticket in MDX, and can use either the MDX website or app to do so.  Unlike onsite guests, it is not possible to book beyond the 30-day mark.  The only exception to this is if an offsite guest is linked to or listed on an onsite guest's MDX reservation--then that guest is also eligible for the 60-day window (booked by the onsite guest).
> There is no evidence that different pools of FP+s are maintained for different types of guests and their various booking windows.  In other words, the full slate of FP+s available for any particular attraction are released at the same time, some 70+ days in advance, and none are saved for offsite guests or those who wait until they arrive in the park.
> 
> Once the group's initial 3 FP+ attractions are selected for each day, only then can they be edited for each individual in a group to different times and/or attractions.
> *It is highly recommended to not cancel 1 or 2 FPs on any particular day.  If you change your mind after cancelling, you will need to cancel all FPs for that day (and risk losing them) or contact Disney IT to get the cancelled FP slots back.*
> All guests may use FP+ kiosks located in each park.  The kiosks can be used to schedule FP+ only for attractions in that same park and on that same day.  Return windows can be noted by taking a picture of the selections on the kiosk's screen or making pen-and-ink notes.
> .



I'm need some help working  all this out...
We have a room only Dec 11 -15 (with the hope of picking tickets up early)
Then we have our Free Dinning package Dec 15-21

So I'm confused as to if I can start booking my FPs for Oct 12th?  when my room only is open or can't I because the tickets are attached to the package and I have to wait till Oct 16th to book....  If I have to wait does that mean then the earlier dates I can't book them it the 30 day mark?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Just booked for trip! Got A&E (1) and Mine Train (2)! Thanks so much for this thread!


----------



## hiroMYhero

tpettie said:


> I'm need some help working  all this out...
> We have a room only Dec 11 -15 (with the hope of picking tickets up early)
> Then we have our Free Dinning package Dec 15-21
> 
> So I'm confused as to if I can start booking my FPs for Oct 12th?  when my room only is open or can't I because the tickets are attached to the package and I have to wait till Oct 16th to book....  If I have to wait does that mean then the earlier dates I can't book them it the 30 day mark?


Your window opens 60 days before December 11th, BUT, you'll only be able to book for park days beginning December 15th because of your package.

You will only be able to book FPs for December 11-14 after you activate your tickets when you arrive at WDW. You cannot pre-book for December 11-14 because of your packaged tickets.


----------



## Planogirl

This thread is invaluable! Thanks as always for putting it together.

I was wondering whether people thought that the parade or fireworks fastpasses were worth it. Also, what in the world are people choosing at DHS? Wow, what a short list.


----------



## NYHeel

So I'm going to Magic Kingdom on 10/26 with my wife using an unexpired day on old tickets from summer 2001 when tickets didn't expire. Because I can't add the tickets to my MDE account the phone rep kindly added 3 fast passes for me for that day. 

She also told me I can swap my old tickets for new ones at any guest relations including downtown Disney the night before. I plan to do this. Once I have my tickets in hand the night before I assume I can add them to my account so that I can use my magic bands as my tickets. Also, will I be able to then add 3 more fast passes of my own at that time on top of the 3 already added for me. 

I would assume no except that the 3 fast passes I currently have don't look like regular fast passes and don't show up in my regular fast pass page. They show up on my main page but  can't be modified at all.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Planogirl said:


> This thread is invaluable! Thanks as always for putting it together.
> 
> I was wondering whether people thought that the parade or fireworks fastpasses were worth it. Also, what in the world are people choosing at DHS? Wow, what a short list.




We chose TSMM, ToT and Frozen Sing A Long to make everyone happy


----------



## lea25

This thread has been a wealth of information!

Looking for recommendations...
1. this is our first trip with FP+ and we have a large party with 3 separate reservations that are linked. So from what I can tell by browsing some of the 188 pages, as long as they're linked and I can see them on MDE, when I log on at midnight to do FP+ I should be able to link all of the FP requests...correct?

2. While we have 4 kids going (10, 11, 12, 17), they are not interested in the coveted Meet the Frozen girls and most likely will not be interested in Tales witih Belle. So what should we spend our FP+ on instead?

I've been looking at 2 day MK touring plans for months and have decided to mainly go with one I found online, but need to modify them to take Anna and Elsa, Belle, Splash Mtn

Day 1:
Space Mountain, Buzz, (and then other Tomorrowland options of Astro/Speedway, etc)
7DMT (fp)
lunch
Little Mermaid (fp)
Barnstormer, Dumbo, WP, Teacups, Carousel
Dinner
Parades/fireworks

Day 2:
BTMM, jungle cruise (fp?)
aladdin, Pirates(fp?)
lunch
Peter Pan (fp)
Philharmagic
Haunted Mansion (fp)
Small world
dinner

So what would be a good recommendation on which rides/events to use them on? We're going to be there during the busiest week of the year (Dec. 20th - 25th), which I'm completely dreading. :/ Of the 12 people in our party, 5 have never been and 1 hasn't been in almost 20 years. So I'm banking on the fact that they're just going to be excited to be there and won't know exactly what they're missing if we don't get to it.


----------



## siskaren

lea25 said:


> This thread has been a wealth of information!
> 
> Looking for recommendations...
> 1. this is our first trip with FP+ and we have a large party with 3 separate reservations that are linked. So from what I can tell by browsing some of the 188 pages, as long as they're linked and I can see them on MDE, when I log on at midnight to do FP+ I should be able to link all of the FP requests...correct?
> 
> 2. While we have 4 kids going (10, 11, 12, 17), they are not interested in the coveted Meet the Frozen girls and most likely will not be interested in Tales witih Belle. So what should we spend our FP+ on instead?
> 
> I've been looking at 2 day MK touring plans for months and have decided to mainly go with one I found online, but need to modify them to take Anna and Elsa, Belle, Splash Mtn
> 
> Day 1:
> Space Mountain, Buzz, (and then other Tomorrowland options of Astro/Speedway, etc)
> 7DMT (fp)
> lunch
> Little Mermaid (fp)
> Barnstormer, Dumbo, WP, Teacups, Carousel
> Dinner
> Parades/fireworks
> 
> Day 2:
> BTMM, jungle cruise (fp?)
> aladdin, Pirates(fp?)
> lunch
> Peter Pan (fp)
> Philharmagic
> Haunted Mansion (fp)
> Small world
> dinner
> 
> So what would be a good recommendation on which rides/events to use them on? We're going to be there during the busiest week of the year (Dec. 20th - 25th), which I'm completely dreading. :/ Of the 12 people in our party, 5 have never been and 1 hasn't been in almost 20 years. So I'm banking on the fact that they're just going to be excited to be there and won't know exactly what they're missing if we don't get to it.



The recommendations for what to use FP for are in the second post of this thread.


----------



## ColoradoDis

FP+ window just opened.  My husband, daughter and son-in-law are starting a 5-night, 6-day stay at POP in December. My husband and I are non-florida resident AP holders. He and I are also have a 9-day stay in October where we already have FPs. So...here's the problem, the system won't let me reserve FPs for my husband and I on our last two days (says we've reached our FP limit). Is there a 13-day limit to FPs? I didn't see this issue addressed in the first post (sorry if I missed it).

Thanks


----------



## Planogirl

I was checking my MDE and I noticed that my party shows correctly under Family and Friends and I manage everyone. I also see that everyone has passes.

However if I go to the FP+ page and click on New Fastpass then only I show up in the next page. Is this correct? I'm not eligible for a few days so maybe this will change? I'm concerned since the website seems to have so many problems.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

Planogirl said:


> I was checking my MDE and I noticed that my party shows correctly under Family and Friends and I manage everyone. I also see that everyone has passes.
> 
> However if I go to the FP+ page and click on New Fastpass then only I show up in the next page. Is this correct? I'm not eligible for a few days so maybe this will change? I'm concerned since the website seems to have so many problems.


Don't worry they will change on your FP day at midnight.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

ColoradoDis said:


> FP+ window just opened.  My husband, daughter and son-in-law are starting a 5-night, 6-day stay at POP in December. My husband and I are non-florida resident AP holders. He and I are also have a 9-day stay in October where we already have FPs. So...here's the problem, the system won't let me reserve FPs for my husband and I on our last two days (says we've reached our FP limit). Is there a 13-day limit to FPs? I didn't see this issue addressed in the first post (sorry if I missed it).
> 
> Thanks



From OP -

Annual Pass (AP) holders can prebook attractions up to 60 days in advance of the beginning of an onsite stay, for a maximum of 7 days or the length of the onsite stay--whichever is greater. As with above, FP+ selections can be made for the entire length of stay.
If your onsite it should have worked.
You might have to call.


----------



## Planogirl

BigMommaMouse said:


> Don't worry they will change on your FP day at midnight.


I did this once at 30 days out but didn't look at anything ahead of time. That's what I get for poking around.

Thanks so much!


----------



## doconeill

ColoradoDis said:


> FP+ window just opened.  My husband, daughter and son-in-law are starting a 5-night, 6-day stay at POP in December. My husband and I are non-florida resident AP holders. He and I are also have a 9-day stay in October where we already have FPs. So...here's the problem, the system won't let me reserve FPs for my husband and I on our last two days (says we've reached our FP limit). Is there a 13-day limit to FPs? I didn't see this issue addressed in the first post (sorry if I missed it).
> 
> Thanks



Are the remaining days outside the 60-day window at this point? Did you have any FP reservations that were outside a resort stay? It _shouldn't_ matter, but there have been strange glitches with APs mixed with on-site stays.


----------



## Cluelyss

BigMommaMouse said:


> From OP -
> 
> Annual Pass (AP) holders can prebook attractions up to 60 days in advance of the beginning of an onsite stay, for a maximum of 7 days or the length of the onsite stay--whichever is greater. As with above, FP+ selections can be made for the entire length of stay.
> If your onsite it should have worked.
> You might have to call.


Also from OP:
Onsite guests (which includes those staying at the Swan and Dolphin but not at Shades of Green nor any Downtown Disney-area hotels) can prebook attractions up to 60 days in advance of the beginning of an on-site stay and for their entire trip. In other words, at 60 days before a check-in date one can make FP+ selections for the entire trip--*up to 14 days*

So you may be limited to 14 for both trips. Though the fact that it stopped at 13 is odd??


----------



## ELSA711

Okay - I have two questions - hopefully unique enough to post as I didn't see the answer in the first two posts.

I was one of the individuals who had their parades cancelled and I was rebooked to another FP+ attraction without given a choice.  I called Disney IT and they added in an extra 'golden FP' for those two parades and let me keep the 3rd one they assigned me.  They did give me a 'golden pass' that states in the details for Thursday night it's for MSEP. (Great!  That's the one they cancelled on me)

The problem is they gave me 2 extra FP+ for my Friday night.  One for FOF and one for MSEP when really I only needed them to give me back FOF.

So here are my questions:
1. Do I have to use them for what they state they are for?  I was told last year 'no'
2. What happens when I use my initial 3 in MDE and still have the 'golden ones' - Can I technically rebook a 4th?  or do I need to use golden ones too before I book any more?


----------



## siskaren

Planogirl said:


> I was checking my MDE and I noticed that my party shows correctly under Family and Friends and I manage everyone. I also see that everyone has passes.
> 
> However if I go to the FP+ page and click on New Fastpass then only I show up in the next page. Is this correct? I'm not eligible for a few days so maybe this will change? I'm concerned since the website seems to have so many problems.



I know BigMommaMouse answered your question, but just as an FYI, this is addressed in bullet point #3 under Booking Windows and Scheduling in the first post.


----------



## vt2nyc

Hi! Going to WDW with my family in December. (13-20) 7 adults and 1 teen. Staying at OKW. I am the "planner" and have set up my MDX account and linked everyone as  part of my party. Our tix are already linked. We are coming up on our date to book FP. This will be my first time using the new FP+ system. I am trying to read through all these threads, but there is so much info, I'd like to cut to the chase since my time is short to figure this out. So, please forgive me if my questions have been answered ad nauseum here. We have already planned what parks we will be in each day and what rides we would like to FP each day.  We aren't going for any character meets , but we are trying to get Peter Pan, Soarin, SDMT, Toy Story, and most of the thrill rides. Since we are a large group, I know it could be difficult.
 So, my first question is : can Another member of my group log on to our MDX website at the same time as me to "tag-team" making our reservations? If so, does the other person need to have their own login, or can they also use mine?
2: is that even a good strategy for the best chance to get the FP we want? I figure we could each take a day that has the highest-priority FPs, and be working on the reservations at the same time. 
3: for the most desirable FPs, should I even try to book 8 at once, or is it most likely we will have to book smaller groups that overlap? 
4: there are some rides that my Dad, for example, will not be able to go on. It seems easiest to just book our whole party on the same rides however.  My understanding is, his FP must be used before whe can book any in-park FP.  What do we do if we would like to keep our group together? I'd prefer not to book my Dad and one of us on some other ride at the same time everyone else is doing "soarin", for example.  I know it may be possible to send my nephew on a ride twice, using my Dad's FP. Any other suggestions? 
I appreciate any tips or advice you have. Thanks for helping to make our trip magical!


----------



## slbgnb

mesaboy2 said:


> FP+ works the same way as Legacy FP with regard to child swap/rider swap/rider switch policies.



Could someone refresh my memory on how child swap works? There is me, DH, DD and DS who will want to ride the thrill rides. Then there is DD, who is tall enough, but too scared. Is it...I ride with the 2 kids, then after the ride, my DH gets on and the kids can ride with him as well? Does it matter if DD is tall enough...just doesn't want to ride? Is there a separate entrance once DH is going after I already went? Thanks!


----------



## doconeill

slbgnb said:


> Could someone refresh my memory on how child swap works? There is me, DH, DD and DS who will want to ride the thrill rides. Then there is DD, who is tall enough, but too scared. Is it...I ride with the 2 kids, then after the ride, my DH gets on and the kids can ride with him as well? Does it matter if DD is tall enough...just doesn't want to ride? Is there a separate entrance once DH is going after I already went? Thanks!



You can see the link in my signature for the details.

Officially, if they are tall enough, you are not eligible for the Rider Switch pass. However, if the CMs feel it would be the easiest way to accommodate a situation such as yours, they can give the pass, or offer some other alternative.


----------



## slbgnb

doconeill said:


> You can see the link in my signature for the details.
> 
> Officially, if they are tall enough, you are not eligible for the Rider Switch pass. However, if the CMs feel it would be the easiest way to accommodate a situation such as yours, they can give the pass, or offer some other alternative.



Excellent info. Thanks! One more ? - when you say "greeting CM"....does that mean there is a CM at the entrance of all the rides and that is the person you talk to?


----------



## doconeill

slbgnb said:


> Excellent info. Thanks! One more ? - when you say "greeting CM"....does that mean there is a CM at the entrance of all the rides and that is the person you talk to?



All all the attractions with a Fastpass line, there will be a CM at the entrance. That it who you talk to about Rider Switch passes, etc.


----------



## BrianL

vt2nyc said:


> Can Another member of my group log on to our MDX website at the same time as me to "tag-team" making our reservations? If so, does the other person need to have their own login, or can they also use mine?
> 2: is that even a good strategy for the best chance to get the FP we want? I figure we could each take a day that has the highest-priority FPs, and be working on the reservations at the same time.



I can't answer your other questions, but honestly, if you are booking 60 days out, the only things that are difficult to get is 7DMT and Anna & Elsa. If you aren't doing any M&Gs then 7DMT becomes the only difficult one. I would not worry about having multiple people trying to log in and grab them up. One trick is to start with the last day of your trip (or latest MK day really) and lock those in first.


----------



## vt2nyc

BrianL said:


> I can't answer your other questions, but honestly, if you are booking 60 days out, the only things that are difficult to get is 7DMT and Anna & Elsa. If you aren't doing any M&Gs then 7DMT becomes the only difficult one. I would not worry about having multiple people trying to log in and grab them up. One trick is to start with the last day of your trip (or latest MK day really) and lock those in first.


Thanks for telling reply! Good to know...


----------



## vt2nyc

vt2nyc said:


> Thanks for telling reply! Good to know...


"the"reply...not "telling" reply! Autocorrect fail!!!


----------



## nuzmom

I'm stumped...

Myself and DS#2 check in on Dec 7th. DH and another DS#1 check in on the 12th and we all move to a larger room. We all stay until Dec 22. We all have APs that expire on Dec 14th and additional 8 day passes that are all linked in MDX. (this gives us tickets for all days we are in WDW)

My FP+ booking window opened yesterday (60 days from Dec 7th). Today, I was able to book FP+ for length of stay for DS#2 and myself. I was also able to book FP+ for DH and DS#2 for 8 of the days (non consecutive) they are there.

However, I have 3 days that I have not been able to book for DH and DS#2. (btw - they are not the last 3 days, they are the last 3 days I went to book, which are scattered throughout our stay).
Why? And, when will I be able to book those?


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

Hi...  I can't seem to find the answer to this question anywhere. Sorry...  My FP+ window says it begins on October 14.  Does that mean at the END of October 13 (0001 military time 10/14) I can book?  Or do I need to wait until the END of October 14 (immediately after hour 2359)?  Not sure I'm explaining my question well.  Thank you


----------



## hiroMYhero

ConnecticutNonna said:


> Hi...  I can't seem to find the answer to this question anywhere. Sorry...  My FP+ window says it begins on October 14.  Does that mean at the END of October 13 (0001 military time 10/14) I can book?  Or do I need to wait until the END of October 14 (immediately after hour 2359)?  Not sure I'm explaining my question well.  Thank you


End of October 13th exactly at 12:00.


----------



## MataHari22

ConnecticutNonna said:


> Hi...  I can't seem to find the answer to this question anywhere. Sorry...  My FP+ window says it begins on October 14.  Does that mean at the END of October 13 (0001 military time 10/14) I can book?  Or do I need to wait until the END of October 14 (immediately after hour 2359)?  Not sure I'm explaining my question well.  Thank you



If you can book on the 14th, then you want to stay up on the night of the 13th and you will be able to book at 12:00am eastcoast time.


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

hiroMYhero said:


> End of October 13th exactly at 12:00.


@hiroMYhero, YOU'RE my hero!  So fast,  Sparkle on!


----------



## hiroMYhero

ConnecticutNonna said:


> @hiroMYhero, YOU'RE my hero!  So fast,  Sparkle on!


 And refresh exactly at 12:00 or you'll be behind all the others vying for A&E! Good luck to you!


----------



## Planogirl

siskaren said:


> I know BigMommaMouse answered your question, but just as an FYI, this is addressed in bullet point #3 under Booking Windows and Scheduling in the first post.


I saw that but thought that none of us would show up so I was surprised to see only me. Just a misinterpretation and besides it was late.


----------



## phillymummer

How do I search for a FP+ for just one person?   I am trying to follow the directions but I am not seeing the same options on my screen.  Have they changed it?    I want to try for the elusive 7DMT  but I cant figure out how to search for one just me and I don't want to screw anything up.


----------



## mesaboy2

phillymummer said:


> How do I search for a FP+ for just one person?   I am trying to follow the directions but I am not seeing the same options on my screen.  Have they changed it?    I want to try for the elusive 7DMT  but I cant figure out how to search for one just me and I don't want to screw anything up.



Sounds like you may accessing MDX via the website.  Try the app instead, they work differently.


----------



## phillymummer

Oh!!  Yup.  That is it.   I am on my laptop.   Thanks!!


----------



## rjmaple

Are you saying you can't book fastpasses on the website?. The website MDX is the only place my whole group of 6 shows up. On my tablet and smartphone there are only 5. I needed to contact WDW to fix this on the website but for some reason it is not reflected on the app on my devices.


----------



## mesaboy2

rjmaple said:


> *Are you saying you can't book fastpasses on the website?*. The website MDX is the only place my whole group of 6 shows up. On my tablet and smartphone there are only 5. I needed to contact WDW to fix this on the website but for some reason it is not reflected on the app on my devices.



No.  However, certain functionalities--like the one the PP asked about--work differently on the site and app.

When is your trip, and did you book a package?


----------



## rjmaple

End of January. Yes, package for 6 in 2 rooms. MDX does not seem to handle the situstion well so I worry about the fastpass booking when the time comes.


----------



## phillymummer

How far apart or close together do you suggest booking your FP+?   This is my first time doing it and I am wondering if I picked good times.

Here is an  example of my day at Epcot-

Dancing Workshop 9-11ish.  
Biergarten- Noon
Soaring 12:50-1:50
Nemo 1:50- 2:50
Spaceship Earth 3:15-4:15

Leave for 6:15 Show at HDDR

When in there can I do TT and Journey into Imagination?    Should I try to overlap my FP+?  Can I even do that?   Should I do TT after the workshop (if time)?  Think I can do Journey after lunch and then head to soarin at the end of the FP window?  Will there even be time for that?  OR think I should do Journey between Nemo and Spaceship earth?     Then I could see some countries between lunch a soaring.   I don't know how to tour with per-arranged times!


----------



## mesaboy2

rjmaple said:


> End of January. Yes, package for 6 in 2 rooms. MDX does not seem to handle the situstion well so I worry about the fastpass booking when the time comes.



Probably normal.  See the bolded red text in Post #1.


----------



## mesaboy2

phillymummer said:


> How far apart or close together do you suggest booking your FP+?   This is my first time doing it and I am wondering if I picked good times.
> 
> Here is an  example of my day at Epcot-
> 
> Dancing Workshop 9-11ish.
> Biergarten- Noon
> Soaring 12:50-1:50
> Nemo 1:50- 2:50
> Spaceship Earth 3:15-4:15
> 
> Leave for 6:15 Show at HDDR
> 
> When in there can I do TT and Journey into Imagination?    Should I try to overlap my FP+?  Can I even do that?   Should I do TT after the workshop (if time)?  Think I can do Journey after lunch and then head to soarin at the end of the FP window?  Will there even be time for that?  OR think I should do Journey between Nemo and Spaceship earth?     Then I could see some countries between lunch a soaring.   I don't know how to tour with per-arranged times!



You can't overlap FP, you should have time to do a couple of other attractions during your FP windows.


----------



## senadler

doconeill said:


> Officially, if they are tall enough, you are not eligible for the Rider Switch pass. However, if the CMs feel it would be the easiest way to accommodate a situation such as yours, they can give the pass, or offer some other alternative.



This has not been our experience.  There are a number of thrill rides that my DS does not go on, even though he is tall enough, and we have not had a problem using rider switch.  This is the information directly from the Disney site:

*What Is Rider Switch and How Does It Work?*
If Guests in your party don’t want to board an attraction, you don’t have to miss out. One adult can wait with the non-rider while the rest of the party experiences the attraction. The waiting adult can then board the attraction without having to wait in the regular line again when another adult in the party returns to supervise the child or children who do not ride—either because they do not meet the height requirement or simply do not wish to ride.


----------



## mesaboy2

senadler said:


> This has not been our experience.  There are a number of thrill rides that my DS does not go on, even though he is tall enough, and we have not had a problem using rider switch.  This is the information directly from the Disney site:
> 
> *What Is Rider Switch and How Does It Work?*
> If Guests in your party don’t want to board an attraction, you don’t have to miss out. One adult can wait with the non-rider while the rest of the party experiences the attraction. The waiting adult can then board the attraction without having to wait in the regular line again when another adult in the party returns to supervise the child or children who do not ride—either because they do not meet the height requirement or simply do not wish to ride.



The site's verbiage is well-known and often cited.  Sadly, it is also not correct in practice.

Please know I am not at all disputing your experience, I read about this frequently.  My point is that the CMs cannot be counted on to adhere to this website passage, their training is not completely consistent with it.  As with anything, if you have issues with how rider switch is applied you should discuss it with Guest Relations while at WDW or with Guest Communications after returning home.


----------



## jojomoore

We will be in WDW the week after Christmas. This will be our 5th trip to WDW. However, it will be our first trip using FP+ and Magic Bands as our last trip was in the summer 2013. This is also the first trip we that I have used travel agency to book my WDW package. We were able to get a discount by booking this way. We are staying at BC in a standard view room for 7 nights and have 7 day base tickets which I intend to upgrade to park hoppers upon arrival. Because a new Special Offer was available from Disney on our last night (Jan 1), our travel agent booked our reservation as a split stay - 6 nights at BC and 1 night at BC in order to maximize our savings.  I was able to link both of my reservations to my MDE account and set up 2 sets of magic bands for both stays for all four of us. But I have a concern regarding our booking window for our FP+.  When I look at my reservations in my MDE account it is showing 2 hotel reservations. - one for the first 6 nights and 1 for our last night. The first reservation says "room only" even though I was under the impression that I was booking a package since the down payment was $200.  The second one night reservation does not say "room only" and has a number below it. Is our 60 day window going to be the first night of our trip or our last night of our stay or are the FP+ options linked to our Magic Bands/Package instead of our room.? so confused... Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## hiroMYhero

.


jojomoore said:


> We will be in WDW the week after Christmas. This will be our 5th trip to WDW. However, it will be our first trip using FP+ and Magic Bands as our last trip was in the summer 2013. This is also the first trip we that I have used travel agency to book my WDW package. We were able to get a discount by booking this way. We are staying at BC in a standard view room for 7 nights and have 7 day base tickets which I intend to upgrade to park hoppers upon arrival. Because a new Special Offer was available from Disney on our last night (Jan 1), our travel agent booked our reservation as a split stay - 6 nights at BC and 1 night at BC in order to maximize our savings.  I was able to link both of my reservations to my MDE account and set up 2 sets of magic bands for both stays for all four of us. But I have a concern regarding our booking window for our FP+.  When I look at my reservations in my MDE account it is showing 2 hotel reservations. - one for the first 6 nights and 1 for our last night. The first reservation says "room only" even though I was under the impression that I was booking a package since the down payment was $200.  The second one night reservation does not say "room only" and has a number below it. Is our 60 day window going to be the first night of our trip or our last night of our stay or are the FP+ options linked to our Magic Bands/Package instead of our room.? so confused... Thanks in advance for any help.


Your FP booking window will open 60 days prior to your check-in day of Stay #1. BUT, if the tickets are included as a package with Stay #2, you can only book for check-in day through check-out day of Stay #2.

Packaged tickets with Stay #2 means your tickets are not active until your package actually begins. You will be blocked out of booking FPs for Stay #1. Your TA must not understand this huge failure on Disney's packaging of tickets and how they relate to split stays.

With split stays, ideally the package should be attached to Stay #1 or the rooms should be booked as room-only and tickets should be purchased and linked separately. The way your vacation is set up, you won't be able to book FPs for Stay #1 until you arrive at WDW and "early activate" the tickets that are attached to Stay #2.


----------



## doconeill

senadler said:


> This has not been our experience.  There are a number of thrill rides that my DS does not go on, even though he is tall enough, and we have not had a problem using rider switch.  This is the information directly from the Disney site:
> 
> *What Is Rider Switch and How Does It Work?*
> If Guests in your party don’t want to board an attraction, you don’t have to miss out. One adult can wait with the non-rider while the rest of the party experiences the attraction. The waiting adult can then board the attraction without having to wait in the regular line again when another adult in the party returns to supervise the child or children who do not ride—either because they do not meet the height requirement or simply do not wish to ride.



 Your is not uncommon, but it is interesting that you quote the web site ad an experienced user ad you can probably tell that other paragraphs on that page actually contradict actual in park operations. It has never been accurate.

But I also said "officially" as far as getting a rider switch pass...and I said they may give one anyways, or accommodate through alternate means.


----------



## senadler

doconeill said:


> Your is not uncommon, but it is interesting that you quote the web site ad an experienced user ad you can probably tell that other paragraphs on that page actually contradict actual in park operations. It has never been accurate.
> 
> But I also said "officially" as far as getting a rider switch pass...and I said they may give one anyways, or accommodate through alternate means.



I actually had no idea that this was not the official policy and was certainly not purposely trying to mislead anyone.  As I said, this has been our experience.  Last year at SDMT when my DS3 was tall enough but did not want to go on, the CM even told us if he changed his mind, he could ride later with the rider swap.  My daughter went on the ride herself, and all three of us ended up going back on later in the day.


----------



## doconeill

senadler said:


> I actually had no idea that this was not the official policy and was certainly not purposely trying to mislead anyone.  As I said, this has been our experience.  Last year at SDMT when my DS3 was tall enough but did not want to go on, the CM even told us if he changed his mind, he could ride later with the rider swap.  My daughter went on the ride herself, and all three of us ended up going back on later in the day.



I wasn't saying you were trying to mislead our anything like that. But we need to stress that the website had been wrong for about a decade now on various things like this. Unless there have been operational changes in the last couple years when I last verified, and I am not aware of any our been informed by the CMs I know who work the lines at the attractions, what I have given is official policy.


----------



## kabbie

We have 3 day park tickets, but plan on upgrading to 4 or 5 day once we arrive at Disney (& once we have used it on the first day). 

My question is that I was going to make FPs for MK (2 days) and 1 day at Epcot. We are visiting AK on our first day.  Are we able to make FP while at the park if we already have 3 days of FPs before we upgrade?


----------



## BellaBaby

My question is regarding FP+ and APs. We are mulling over the idea of just getting them for DH and I as last year and this year we ended up taking a short adults only trip in addition to family trip. When we go with the kids we stay onsite maybe 4 nights then move offsite for 10 nights. With 8 total park days. So how would scheduling FP go? Last year we scheduled the first 4 days at 60 days (onsite) then the next 4 on a rolling basis. This was with regular tickets. I see that you can schedule up to 7 days offsite but is that consecutive as we don't go everyday when offsite. Hope this makes sense!


----------



## BellaBaby

Ok. Re-read post on first page. So with a split stay (on/offsite), with APs, I can schedule 7 days of FP+ 60 days in advance of onsite stay of 5 days, then move offsite and  book remaining 1 day at 30 days in advance? (figuring 8 park days). Now, 3 kids will not have APs just regular PHs. So can I only book our 5 days onsite 60 days in advance and have to wait on the other 3 days to be be booked at 30 days from offsite? Or does only 1 person have to have AP and everyone in party on MDE can still book together? Sorry if this is confusing!


----------



## JustAKid

Okay...I think I have at least a bit of an understanding about this FP+ thing.  I think...

I'll be doing an on/off site split stay.  I understand that I will be able to book the first 3 park days when I'll be ON site 60 days out, and my second 3 park days when I'll be OFF site 30 days out.  I also understand that parades, fireworks, Anna & Elsa and 7DMT will all likely be gone if I try for them on the 30 day mark.

With that said, of MSEP, Wishes, Anna & Elsa and 7DMT, which 3 does expertise say I should choose as my FP+ reservations for my first MK day that I will be able to book 60 days out if this day is also an Evening EMH that we will stay in the parks for?   

Also, does this same rule apply to the other parks?  Meaning, will I probably not be able to book Fantasmic or IllumiNations 30 days out?  

TIA!!!


----------



## BigMommaMouse

JustAKid said:


> Okay...I think I have at least a bit of an understanding about this FP+ thing.  I think...
> 
> I'll be doing an on/off site split stay.  I understand that I will be able to book the first 3 park days when I'll be ON site 60 days out, and my second 3 park days when I'll be OFF site 30 days out.  I also understand that parades, fireworks, Anna & Elsa and 7DMT will all likely be gone if I try for them on the 30 day mark.
> 
> With that said, of MSEP, Wishes, Anna & Elsa and 7DMT, which 3 does expertise say I should choose as my FP+ reservations for my first MK day that I will be able to book 60 days out if this day is also an Evening EMH that we will stay in the parks for?
> 
> Also, does this same rule apply to the other parks?  Meaning, will I probably not be able to book Fantasmic or IllumiNations 30 days out?
> 
> TIA!!!


Working off the OP. In the MK, in order - Anna & Elsa, 7DMT, MSEP for FP+ (then find a good spot for wishes) Have you seen Robo's maps?
I personally would try to book any FP I wanted no matter how many days out. Never know when you would get lucky.

Post # 2, is a good place to start.


----------



## oj01

BigMommaMouse said:


> Working off the OP. In the MK, in order - Anna & Elsa, 7DMT, MSEP for FP+ (then find a good spot for wishes) Have you seen Robo's maps?
> I personally would try to book any FP I wanted no matter how many days out. Never know when you would get lucky.
> 
> Post # 2, is a good place to start.


Robo's Maps?? - Is there a link


----------



## BigMommaMouse

oj01 said:


> Robo's Maps?? - Is there a link


I just see them when he post them. I will look for a thread.


http://www.disboards.com/threads/great-mk-parade-viewing-locations.3454167/#post-54553144


----------



## Cluelyss

kabbie said:


> We have 3 day park tickets, but plan on upgrading to 4 or 5 day once we arrive at Disney (& once we have used it on the first day).
> 
> My question is that I was going to make FPs for MK (2 days) and 1 day at Epcot. We are visiting AK on our first day.  Are we able to make FP while at the park if we already have 3 days of FPs before we upgrade?


No, you can only book FPs for the number of days' tickets you have linked in MDX.


----------



## Cluelyss

JustAKid said:


> Okay...I think I have at least a bit of an understanding about this FP+ thing.  I think...
> 
> I'll be doing an on/off site split stay.  I understand that I will be able to book the first 3 park days when I'll be ON site 60 days out, and my second 3 park days when I'll be OFF site 30 days out.  I also understand that parades, fireworks, Anna & Elsa and 7DMT will all likely be gone if I try for them on the 30 day mark.
> 
> With that said, of MSEP, Wishes, Anna & Elsa and 7DMT, which 3 does expertise say I should choose as my FP+ reservations for my first MK day that I will be able to book 60 days out if this day is also an Evening EMH that we will stay in the parks for?
> 
> Also, does this same rule apply to the other parks?  Meaning, will I probably not be able to book Fantasmic or IllumiNations 30 days out?
> 
> TIA!!!


Not sure about the popularity of the other fireworks shows, but wanted to offer a tip. If you have a FP for MSEP, follow the parade up Main Street once it passes the reserved viewing location, and you will be in a great position for Wishes (assuming crowds don't bother you!)


----------



## msmama

I've used FP+ before and am one of those people who actually like it more than the old "run for your life" strategy. 

I planned my next trip well within 60 days though and while I'm happy with my picks, I'd love to be able to score a 7DMT (like everyone else). 

So my question is, what's the best way to check for those most coveted fast passes?  If feel like I don't always get EVERYTHING that's actually available no matter what option I chose in MDE. 

Is it best to change one?  All?  Choose the new option?  

Thanks!


----------



## oj01

BigMommaMouse said:


> I just see them when he post them. I will look for a thread.
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/great-mk-parade-viewing-locations.3454167/#post-54553144


Thank you


----------



## JustAKid

BigMommaMouse said:


> Working off the OP. In the MK, in order - Anna & Elsa, 7DMT, MSEP for FP+ (then find a good spot for wishes) Have you seen Robo's maps?
> I personally would try to book any FP I wanted no matter how many days out. Never know when you would get lucky.
> 
> Post # 2, is a good place to start.





BigMommaMouse said:


> I just see them when he post them. I will look for a thread.
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/great-mk-parade-viewing-locations.3454167/#post-54553144



Oh, oops, I guess I should have thought of using the OP for the order myself.  That's what it's there for and all.  Duh!  Thank you for the suggestion and for going through the trouble of finding the link!



Cluelyss said:


> Not sure about the popularity of the other fireworks shows, but wanted to offer a tip. If you have a FP for MSEP, follow the parade up Main Street once it passes the reserved viewing location, and you will be in a great position for Wishes (assuming crowds don't bother you!)



Would you mind going into a bit more detail about this?  I have never visited the parks before so I'm not quite sure how the switch over goes.  Where should I follow the parade to?  Just find an empty spot and grab it?  Or, are you saying that while the parade is moving up Main Street I can watch and walk at the same time?  Thanks for taking the time to offer a tip, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Cluelyss

JustAKid said:


> Oh, oops, I guess I should have thought of using the OP for the order myself.  That's what it's there for and all.  Duh!  Thank you for the suggestion and for going through the trouble of finding the link!
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind going into a bit more detail about this?  I have never visited the parks before so I'm not quite sure how the switch over goes.  Where should I follow the parade to?  Just find an empty spot and grab it?  Or, are you saying that while the parade is moving up Main Street I can watch and walk at the same time?  Thanks for taking the time to offer a tip, I really appreciate it!


Wishes won't start for about 15 or so minutes after the parade passes. Follow the parade up Main Street toward the castle (the fireworks are best viewed from the front of the castle). You will not be alone - just stop when you are close enough, or when everyone else does!


----------



## jediteacher

We are planning a trip for next summer.  I think I understand how to book my Fast Passes.  

I have a question that may be breaking the rules--but was curious if anyone else has tried it.  If I book a stay for 10 days, my FP window opens 60 days prior to day 1.  But If I really only want to stay days 4-10, does it work to make FP for those days but then change the dates of my trip with Disney?  Essentially, I'm booking a few days on the front ent I will not use in order to get earlier access to the FP system.  But didn't know if it was worth it or if changing my trip dates would mess up my FP reservations.


----------



## ZephyrHawk

Tonight is the night that I fastpass.  Let us see how this goes....


----------



## BigMommaMouse

jediteacher said:


> We are planning a trip for next summer.  I think I understand how to book my Fast Passes.
> 
> I have a question that may be breaking the rules--but was curious if anyone else has tried it.  If I book a stay for 10 days, my FP window opens 60 days prior to day 1.  But If I really only want to stay days 4-10, does it work to make FP for those days but then change the dates of my trip with Disney?  Essentially, I'm booking a few days on the front ent I will not use in order to get earlier access to the FP system.  But didn't know if it was worth it or if changing my trip dates would mess up my FP reservations.


You need a different thread
http://www.disboards.com/threads/th...before-posting.3218652/page-127#post-54339606


----------



## jediteacher

Thanks BigMommaMouse.  Headed there now.


----------



## LinaNate

This is my first trip... I'm trying to sort all the fast pass & rider swap info. Some blog posts I've read make it seem like gaming the system and others say it's just common sense to not reserve fast passes for the 2nd adult in your party who will be participating in the rider swap. I've got 2 adults and a 48" child plus a 38' child and an infant so no matter what we have to do rider swap for the sake of minding the infant. Some rides only one child will ride with parents and some rides they'll both ride but if I don't book the same fast passes for both adults utilizing rider swap then I could potentially book other passes for different rides for adult #2... but then if the kids want to ride the rides with that adult they can't because they wont have a fast pass right? Or am I confusing things?

Right now both adults and both kids have the same fast passes but my reading has made me consider splitting the fast passes but I'm reluctant about what is okay and how it is supposed to work. Any experiences?

"We’ve checked with a number of Cast Members who have investigated for us, and according to them there is actually no policy on how the combination of FASTPASS/FastPass+ and Rider Switch should be used. Whether this means that Cast Members are free to decide how it should be used or not is uncertain. These occurrences are rare, but they still happen. We cannot say for certain that you will not encounter a problem if all of your party’s members do not have a FastPass+ reservation. Note that the Rider Switch “trade” is still a plus – the Rider Switch pass is good for at least the rest of the day you received it (whereas your FastPass+ will expire – possibly before you get to ride when the rest of your party returns), and is good for up to three guests including yourself, so you don’t have to ride alone.


----------



## hiroMYhero

LinaNate said:


> but then if the kids want to ride the rides with that adult they can't because they wont have a fast pass right? Or am I confusing things?


If you are splitting the FPs for the adults, then also split up the two kids' FPs.

It doesn't matter if one adult rides alone, 3 people will ride on the swap. You'll get in a lot more rides if you at least split the adult FPs.


----------



## doconeill

LinaNate said:


> This is my first trip... I'm trying to sort all the fast pass & rider swap info. Some blog posts I've read make it seem like gaming the system and others say it's just common sense to not reserve fast passes for the 2nd adult in your party who will be participating in the rider swap. I've got 2 adults and a 48" child plus a 38' child and an infant so no matter what we have to do rider swap for the sake of minding the infant. Some rides only one child will ride with parents and some rides they'll both ride but if I don't book the same fast passes for both adults utilizing rider swap then I could potentially book other passes for different rides for adult #2... but then if the kids want to ride the rides with that adult they can't because they wont have a fast pass right? Or am I confusing things?
> 
> Right now both adults and both kids have the same fast passes but my reading has made me consider splitting the fast passes but I'm reluctant about what is okay and how it is supposed to work. Any experiences?



Pre FP+, there were still occasional but RARE reports that CMs would require "trading in" a Fastpass for the Rider Switch pass if the first group was going in via the Fastpass line. Now there is nothing physical to trade in, which makes it harder. I don't recall any reports of any issues in not having a FP+ for the person staying behind since the inception of FP+.

Yes, this can be used as an advantage.


----------



## Planogirl

Anyone else booking tonight? I got three days done and then the website decided to crash. It won't let me pull up anything now.


----------



## Planogirl

Yay, it's back! At least that was a quick crash.


----------



## Monica

I'm am onsite for the beginning of our trip them move offsite.  I thought I could do fp+ at 60 days for the onsite then rolling for the offsite days but it's not showing up for me.  Any suggestions?  I have tickets that go all the way through connected to mde


----------



## Planogirl

When does your onsite stay start?


----------



## Monica

12/10 so I already did those but we move offsite on 12/13 and but now I'm thinking those would be rolling  tomorrow?  I'm so confused


----------



## Planogirl

Never mind. Someone who knows is here!


----------



## steves100

Sorry for the repeated question.

Going to BUY an additional Magic Band.   Have 3 all on APs, have my son's (4th) who is not on our DisneyExperience Account.   We will use his at the kiosks, what do I do with the additional purchased Band, add a dummy person to his DisExperience Account?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## hiroMYhero

Monica said:


> 12/10 so I already did those but we move offsite on 12/13 and but now I'm thinking those would be rolling  tomorrow?  I'm so confused


The rolling begins 60 days before your first offsite park day.


----------



## larryz

Mercy bump...


----------



## Planogirl

hiroMYhero said:


> The rolling begins 60 days before your first offsite park day.


Actually it's 30 for the offsite part isn't it? That's what I get for reading that late at night. I think that she could do that checkout day in the 60 group but the rest would have to wait until 30 days?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Planogirl said:


> Actually it's 30 for the offsite part isn't it? That's what I get for reading that late at night. I think that she could do that checkout day in the 60 group but the rest would have to wait until 30 days?


No, it's 60. Once the 60-day window opens, it continues to roll forward each day. 

When we checked into GF on September 20th, our FP booking window was open through mid-November even though I would be back in California by the 29th.


----------



## Planogirl

hiroMYhero said:


> No, it's 60. Once the 60-day window opens, it continues to roll forward each day.
> 
> When we checked into GF on September 20th, our FP booking window was open through mid-November even though I would be back in California by the 29th.


I see. It still doesn't solve the mystery as to why she was having trouble though. Maybe she figured it out.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Planogirl said:


> I see. It still doesn't solve the mystery as to why she was having trouble though. Maybe she figured it out.


She wasn't calculating 60 days before her offsite park day. She just thought the rolling would begin after her booking window opened. Just an error on her part.


----------



## jenben8426

I am trying to make fast passes and wonder if this is normal.  We are staying off site so I am making them each day as it rolls.  I just made 3 for Magic Kingdom and they are listed in my itinerary, but any time I try and modify them it states that no one has fast passes for that day.  A temporary glitch or do I need to do something more?


----------



## Cluelyss

jenben8426 said:


> I am trying to make fast passes and wonder if this is normal.  We are staying off site so I am making them each day as it rolls.  I just made 3 for Magic Kingdom and they are listed in my itinerary, but any time I try and modify them it states that no one has fast passes for that day.  A temporary glitch or do I need to do something more?


Site is not working well this morning. Probably just a glitch. Try the app, or check back later.


----------



## jenben8426

Cluelyss said:


> Site is not working well this morning. Probably just a glitch. Try the app, or check back later.


Thank you!


----------



## jlundeen

seems the whole reservations system is down or having major issues this morning - dining, rooms, everything....can get to MDX, but that's about it....


----------



## Mmw37

I think I have this answered, but can one of you experts confirm for me please? My family and I are flying down for 5 nights/6 days in early January. We did stay/play/dine, so everything is on one reservation and nice and easy. However, a friend of mine who lives in FL will be meeting us at the resort for the last 2 nights/3 days. She still needs to reserve her room (was supposed to this week) and our reservations will be linked as soon as she does. Since my FP window opens before hers does, but I'm the one doing all the planning for the trip, will I be able to make FP reservations for our whole party when my window starts? Or do I need to wait until she is 60 days out so we can all ride together? We don't need A&E, but will want 7DMT. Thanks!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mmw37 said:


> I think I have this answered, but can one of you experts confirm for me please? My family and I are flying down for 5 nights/6 days in early January. We did stay/play/dine, so everything is on one reservation and nice and easy. However, a friend of mine who lives in FL will be meeting us at the resort for the last 2 nights/3 days. She still needs to reserve her room (was supposed to this week) and our reservations will be linked as soon as she does. Since my FP window opens before hers does, but I'm the one doing all the planning for the trip, will I be able to make FP reservations for our whole party when my window starts? Or do I need to wait until she is 60 days out so we can all ride together? We don't need A&E, but will want 7DMT. Thanks!!


Have her purchase her tickets separately and not as a package. She needs to link them to her MDE.

When your booking window opens, you'll be able to book for her because she is linked to your MDE AND her tickets are valid because they are linked and not tied up in a package.

What's even easier is to just add her as a Friend in your MDE account. Then you don't have to mess with the linking of two MDE accounts.


----------



## Mmw37

Great, that's exactly what I thought. I'll let her know now. Bad news is, she just responded that her son is indeed Frozen-obsessed - I figured with 3 boys we could skip A&E - now I have to try.


----------



## happypaws

Site and app have been having problems on and off all day.  When I called MDE help, the CM confirmed that the site was having some "technical difficulties."  However the CM was super helpful.  She was able to make sure all of our accounts were linked to my account (there are 8 of us and 3 reservations) and then she was able to make additional FP+'s for the rest of my party for all the times I had selected earlier.  A&E was still available even though it was later in the day.


----------



## vt2nyc

Booked FP for my group of 8 last night. Pretty successful, though I'd like to tweak a few things. Question: To keep things simple, I booked all 8 of us for all the same FPs. What happens if we don't all use all the FPs? For example , my Dad can't go on the coasters, but the rest of us can . He is happy to sit and people-watch while we ride. If he's not going to use his FP, is best to just let it expire (or let my nephew ride twice using Dad's Band)? Or do we need to cancel it? Wanting to be sure it won't impact our ability to get later, in-park FPs if one of our pre-booked ones expires without being used. Thanks for the help!


----------



## oj01

vt2nyc said:


> Booked FP for my group of 8 last night. Pretty successful, though I'd like to tweak a few things. Question: To keep things simple, I booked all 8 of us for all the same FPs. What happens if we don't all use all the FPs? For example , my Dad can't go on the coasters, but the rest of us can . He is happy to sit and people-watch while we ride. If he's not going to use his FP, is best to just let it expire (or let my nephew ride twice using Dad's Band)? Or do we need to cancel it? Wanting to be sure it won't impact our ability to get later, in-park FPs if one of our pre-booked ones expires without being used. Thanks for the help!


No problem letting it expire. 

Only thing to bare in mind is that after your 3rd FP it won't expire until the hour is up, whereas if it used you can book your 4th as soon as you've ridden.


----------



## elovell

Why is it recommended to start with your last day & work backwards?


----------



## mesaboy2

elovell said:


> Why is it recommended to start with your last day & work backwards?



Availability is greater later in your stay, as fewer guests have access to the days furthest out.


----------



## doconeill

elovell said:


> Why is it recommended to start with your last day & work backwards?



It has to do with the way other guests with reservations overlap your own, and how you get to reserve for the entire length of your resort stay starting at the 60 day point from your check-in date.

If you have a reservation for 7 days starting December 10th, then you can make FP+ reservations for Dec 10-16 when your window opens. 

But if I have a reservation for 7 days starting December 9th, I can make my FP+ reservations a day before you, for Dec 9-15. So I have an advantage over you on earlier days.


----------



## elovell

I saw where someone asked the question that if they canceled one of their Tier 2 FP after arriving in the park would they be able to book another Tier 1, but couldn't find the answer.  For example, if we have Soarin, Mission Space, & Space Ship Earth, we can't cancel Space Ship Earth after arriving in the park & book Test Track can we?


----------



## hiroMYhero

elovell said:


> I saw where someone asked the question that if they canceled one of their Tier 2 FP after arriving in the park would they be able to book another Tier 1, but couldn't find the answer.  For example, if we have Soarin, Mission Space, & Space Ship Earth, we can't cancel Space Ship Earth after arriving in the park & book Test Track can we?


According to @Robo, if you cancel a FP (or 2) when you first enter a park - before you have used a FP, you'd have your choice of Tier for your 4th FP from a kiosk that you'll acquire as soon as you use your remaining FP(s). 

I'm sure he can clarify further.


----------



## mommato4boys

I have a group of 11 of us on my account & I want to make different fastpass reservations for some of us.  Do we need to make sure that the ticket tied to a person's name is used when they go to the ride to use their fastpass or will any of the group's tickets work?


----------



## larryz

Back to page 1...


----------



## mesaboy2

Have I sunk so low as to require pity bumps?


----------



## AEB123

I have a question.  My fp+ window opens on Tuesday for our Dec. 19-26 trip, and from what I can tell from other threads and from the DIBB site that the fast pass for the Christmas Parade isn't available yet.  It would really fit in my plan to do it on the 20th.  I have my three choices for both of my MK days planned out.  Should I not do a third fast pass for the 20th and wait for the parade to open, or should I choose something else so I have three and change it later?


----------



## PirateD

AEB123 said:


> I have a question.  My fp+ window opens on Tuesday for our Dec. 19-26 trip, and from what I can tell from other threads and from the DIBB site that the fast pass for the Christmas Parade isn't available yet.  It would really fit in my plan to do it on the 20th.  I have my three choices for both of my MK days planned out.  Should I not do a third fast pass for the 20th and wait for the parade to open, or should I choose something else so I have three and change it later?



We arrive the same day as you do for our trip!  I thought our FP+ window opens Monday night at midnight eastern time, but maybe I'm calculating the days wrong??? This is our first time with FP+ so I'm trying to learn all the ins and outs.  Honestly, it's kind of giving me a headache.  I'm hoping it all goes well!


----------



## g-dad66

AEB123 said:


> I have a question.  My fp+ window opens on Tuesday for our Dec. 19-26 trip, and from what I can tell from other threads and from the DIBB site that the fast pass for the Christmas Parade isn't available yet.  It would really fit in my plan to do it on the 20th.  I have my three choices for both of my MK days planned out.  Should I not do a third fast pass for the 20th and wait for the parade to open, or should I choose something else so I have three and change it later?



I'd go ahead and pick three so you have them.  You can always change one of them to the Parade if it becomes available to you.  No harm will be done by having already done a third pick, and you may be glad you have it if the Parade option falls through.


----------



## g-dad66

mesaboy2 said:


> Have I sunk so low as to require pity bumps?



Sorry,  but yes.



Sorry, Mesaboy, couldn't resist...


----------



## AEB123

PirateD said:


> We arrive the same day as you do for our trip!  I thought our FP+ window opens Monday night at midnight eastern time, but maybe I'm calculating the days wrong??? This is our first time with FP+ so I'm trying to learn all the ins and outs.  Honestly, it's kind of giving me a headache.  I'm hoping it all goes well!


Yes, I'm planning on being up at midnight on Monday night!


----------



## PirateD

AEB123 said:


> Yes, I'm planning on being up at midnight on Monday night!



Great! Thanks for confirming that for me! Best wishes for FP success!


----------



## nherbert

The MDE has been glitchy for last few days so I do not know if this was normal or if I just got really really lucky, but I thought I would report it here as I often look for information about AP and FP or FP and split stay.

I am AP holder, and love split stays. Yesterday was 60 day before our two night stay at BWI (check in 17th Dec) this will be followed by two night stay at OKW, followed by 14 night stay CBR. I as able to do 14 nights of FP (so up to 30th Dec). Tonight I was able to do 31st December - I still have 3 more days at CBR to book for.

I found this interesting because everything I read about AP was that it was for length of stay, in my case 2 nights. 

Anyway, thought I would pass this on for other AP people with split stays - again it could have been a glitch.

I was very excited as now I have TSMM for Xmas day, DS super happy about that.


----------



## Ruth B

Sorry if this has already been covered early on in the thread( ??)
We are traveling  with a 3 and 8 year old and 8 year old boy will want to do "big " rides

Can we book FP for different rides, or does all the party need to do the same?

Can I book FP on my daughters and my band and then my husband and son use them?, eg at Epcot where cant see her wanting to ride much? Assume we would then need to swap bands?

Thank you
Ruth


----------



## mesaboy2

Ruth B said:


> Sorry if this has already been covered early on in the thread( ??)
> We are traveling  with a 3 and 8 year old and 8 year old boy will want to do "big " rides
> 
> Can we book FP for different rides, or does all the party need to do the same?
> 
> Can I book FP on my daughters and my band and then my husband and son use them?, eg at Epcot where cant see her wanting to ride much? Assume we would then need to swap bands?
> 
> Thank you
> Ruth



You must initially book everyone the same, then you can change individuals to different things.  You can swap bands among your group.


----------



## Cluelyss

AEB123 said:


> I have a question.  My fp+ window opens on Tuesday for our Dec. 19-26 trip, and from what I can tell from other threads and from the DIBB site that the fast pass for the Christmas Parade isn't available yet.  It would really fit in my plan to do it on the 20th.  I have my three choices for both of my MK days planned out.  Should I not do a third fast pass for the 20th and wait for the parade to open, or should I choose something else so I have three and change it later?


The system will force you to select 3 (if you only pick 2, it will select a 3rd for you). So just pick anything for your third choice, and you can modify it later. Just make sure that none of your other FPs overlap the time that the parade FP will be scheduled (which will be about 20 minutes prior to the start time).


----------



## DisMJ

Thank you for all of the valuable information mesaboy2!  I really appreciate it!

A question that has probably been asked... I selected all my fastpasses, but then reevaluated and cancelled one and couldn't find one for another attraction we wanted.  I am wishing I had just left it because now as stated in the first post, when I try to add another fast pass, it wants to cancel my other existing two and I really want to keep those.  Apart from phoning, is there any way to add another fast pass to that day or should I just wait until we get to the park.


----------



## Cluelyss

DisMJ said:


> Thank you for all of the valuable information mesaboy2!  I really appreciate it!
> 
> A question that has probably been asked... I selected all my fastpasses, but then reevaluated and cancelled one and couldn't find one for another attraction we wanted.  I am wishing I had just left it because now as stated in the first post, when I try to add another fast pass, it wants to cancel my other existing two and I really want to keep those.  Apart from phoning, is there any way to add another fast pass to that day or should I just wait until we get to the park.


You will either need to reschedule the entire day or call Disney IT at this point.


----------



## larryz

Bump-a-roonie...


----------



## Mac30188

BUMP


----------



## larryz




----------



## PirateD

I also appreciate all the help on this thread!  We successfully booked all of our FP's last night thanks to the info and tips. I was having trouble moving up our 7DMT time using the website and then remembered the advice from this thread to use the app.  I was able to move the time up for all 10 of us to a much better time! 

I must admit that I haven't liked the idea of FP+ too much, but I must say that now that it's all booked, I'm feeling pretty good about how it has all worked out!  Hopefully, it all works well on our trip!


----------



## ougrad86

Ok, hoping somebody can help me along on this - we make our FP's in about 3 weeks .  Last time was easy, I managed myself and my family and my friend was in my friends and family, so we could all make reservation together.  However, I do not have access to her daughter.  When we did it last time, FP had just started, we got together at midnight, made our reservations and then she copied hers to her daughters so we all had the same times.  

Now, we probably won't have enough time, if we want to do 7DMT and TT ((Soarin' will be closed when we go ).  So if I make reservations for us and her, and she tries to copy, it might be gone.  How do I get access to her daughter?  Is there a box she needs to check - or uncheck?  It would be much easier if I just can pull up all four.  I do have her daughter's name because I added her name for dinner reservations, but it is an unattached, just a name.  I can view my friend's tickets and hotel reservations since we are linked, and our dinner reservations, but her daughter is not "live" in my MDE.  

And on the subject of TT, since Soarin' will be closed when we go it changes the dynamics somewhat.  We will hit it at RD but would like to ride twice that morning.   Trying to figure out if I should go straight to make FP for TT first thing, or if I should do the 7DMT first...my friend and I disagree on the best course of action  !


----------



## MudBud

Can you send your friend's daughter a request to her MDE to be linked? She has to accept/confirm it, then you should be all good.

Book 7DMT first, starting at the end of your trip if it's a must MUST do.


----------



## ougrad86

MudBud said:


> Can you send your friend's daughter a request to her MDE to be linked? She has to accept/confirm it, then you should be all good.
> 
> Book 7DMT first, starting at the end of your trip if it's a must MUST do.



She is managed by her mother and doesn't have an account of her own, the same with my son. I have heard of other people able to do it for the whole group, adults and kids, but can't figure out how to do it


----------



## d0naldduck123

For Epcot, given that both are open, Soarin' vs Test Track?


----------



## MadisonMouse13

Thanks for the help! I make my FP's on Dec. 14!


----------



## siskaren

d0naldduck123 said:


> For Epcot, given that both are open, Soarin' vs Test Track?



If using the single rider line at TT is an option, FP Soarin'. Otherwise, my instinct says that Soarin' should be a faster loading ride since more people can get on at one time, so I would therefore FP TT.


----------



## doconeill

siskaren said:


> If using the single rider line at TT is an option, FP Soarin'. Otherwise, my instinct says that Soarin' should be a faster loading ride since more people can get on at one time, so I would therefore FP TT.



I generally agree. And since the refurb the TT queue isn't nearly as annoying.  The only thing that makes me think otherwise is the tendency for TT to break down, making the FP+ a bit more valuable. 

If I can be there at rope drop, I'd do the FP+ for TT and head to Soarin' first.


----------



## senadler

ougrad86 said:


> She is managed by her mother and doesn't have an account of her own, the same with my son. I have heard of other people able to do it for the whole group, adults and kids, but can't figure out how to do it



If you are already connected to her mother, you should be able to go in to your friends and family list and select add a guest.  Her daughter should be listed.  If you select to add her and she is under a certain age, it will send a request to her mother.


----------



## d0naldduck123

Any advice for FP strategy at Epcot in December a few days after Christmas? 
My plan so far is to reserve FP for Test Trak, Mission Space, and Spaceship Earth, then on the day of ride Soaring as soon as I get there. I'm thinking about getting morning times for all the FPs so I can go through those, then by lunchtime be free to reserve more-specifically the Illuminations show. Question is, will it be unavailable? 

If the chances are low, I feel its better to reserve the 3 original FP on a more loose schedule (ie do one after lunch or something)


----------



## mesaboy2

d0naldduck123 said:


> Any advice for FP strategy at Epcot in December a few days after Christmas?
> My plan so far is to reserve FP for Test Trak, Mission Space, and Spaceship Earth, then on the day of ride Soaring as soon as I get there. I'm thinking about getting morning times for all the FPs so I can go through those, then by lunchtime be free to reserve more-specifically the Illuminations show. Question is, *will it be unavailable*?
> 
> If the chances are low, I feel its better to reserve the 3 original FP on a more loose schedule (ie do one after lunch or something)



Almost certainly.


----------



## Im_her_Mickey

So, just curious, but staying off property December 3-9th, and was kinda doing a "practice round" for FP+ and some of the big attractions (mainly 7DMT and TSMM) are showing up as "standby only" or unavailable...with us only being able to select FP+ 30 days out, are we pretty much out of luck with those attractions, or will it be different around that time, I know I still have a couple weeks before the 30 day mark, just trying to figure out our choices to minimize headache and stress when I go to make them lol


----------



## d0naldduck123

I'm going to AK a couple days after Christmas. I'm taking my parents as well and they don't really like rollercoasters/things that make them dizzy. For FP, I plan on doing EE and Kilimanjaro Safari. For the third FP, should I choose DINOSAUR or one of the shows (Lion King or Nemo)? My parents would probably enjoy the shows but I'm not sure if there's really any advantage of having FP+ to those since they're not for a reserved section? There will be lots of people there since its holiday time, so would a FP for the shows to get in earlier be worth it?


----------



## Cluelyss

ougrad86 said:


> Ok, hoping somebody can help me along on this - we make our FP's in about 3 weeks .  Last time was easy, I managed myself and my family and my friend was in my friends and family, so we could all make reservation together.  However, I do not have access to her daughter.  When we did it last time, FP had just started, we got together at midnight, made our reservations and then she copied hers to her daughters so we all had the same times.
> 
> Now, we probably won't have enough time, if we want to do 7DMT and TT ((Soarin' will be closed when we go ).  So if I make reservations for us and her, and she tries to copy, it might be gone.  How do I get access to her daughter?  Is there a box she needs to check - or uncheck?  It would be much easier if I just can pull up all four.  I do have her daughter's name because I added her name for dinner reservations, but it is an unattached, just a name.  I can view my friend's tickets and hotel reservations since we are linked, and our dinner reservations, but her daughter is not "live" in my MDE.
> 
> And on the subject of TT, since Soarin' will be closed when we go it changes the dynamics somewhat.  We will hit it at RD but would like to ride twice that morning.   Trying to figure out if I should go straight to make FP for TT first thing, or if I should do the 7DMT first...my friend and I disagree on the best course of action  !


Is her daughter a minor? If so, nothing you can do as a minor can only be managed by one adult in MDX (DH cannot do anything for our own kids since they are managed by me). 

Could you still get together and just you make your family's reservations and she do for her and her daughter and try for the same ( or close ) return windows?


----------



## Monica

I did my fp+ but left one open on one of our MK days to search for anna & elsa but I can't figure out how to add the third fp+ without losing the 2 original ones.  Does anyone know how to do this?


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

mesaboy - I'm pretty sure I read your notes correctly but just to check - we have APs and I just made split stay reservations (1st time doing split stay- both resorts are onsite). 

We will be down at WDW for 8 days/ 7 nights total  - if I understand your info on the 1st page correctly - since we have APs  I will be able to make FP+ for 7 days worth of the stay 60 days in advance of the 1st date of the 1st resort stay (which is for 4 nights) then I'll have to wait until 60 days before the 1st day of the 2nd resort to make FP+ for the 8th day of our stay....have I got it right?  I'm pretty sure I do but it's an important trip - our 25th wedding anniversary and DD's 16th birthday! So I don't want to mess it up.   Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> mesaboy - I'm pretty sure I read your notes correctly but just to check - we have APs and I just made split stay reservations (1st time doing split stay- both resorts are onsite).
> 
> We will be down at WDW for 8 days/ 7 nights total  - if I understand your info on the 1st page correctly - since we have APs  I will be able to make FP+ for 7 days worth of the stay 60 days in advance of the 1st date of the 1st resort stay (which is for 4 nights) then I'll have to wait until 60 days before the 1st day of the 2nd resort to make FP+ for the 8th day of our stay....have I got it right?  I'm pretty sure I do but it's an important trip - our 25th wedding anniversary and DD's 16th birthday! So I don't want to mess it up.   Thanks!


Onsite stay > onsite stay keeps the booking window open. You should be able to book for all onsite days. With an AP, you can book for the total of your onsite days.


----------



## mesaboy2

Monica said:


> I did my fp+ but left one open on one of our MK days to search for anna & elsa but I can't figure out how to add the third fp+ without losing the 2 original ones.  Does anyone know how to do this?



*It is highly recommended to not cancel 1 or 2 FPs on any particular day. If you change your mind after cancelling, you will need to cancel all FPs for that day (and risk losing them) or contact Disney IT to get the cancelled FP slots back.*


----------



## dekraut

Deleted - posted a separate question.


----------



## d0naldduck123

Is it worth using FP+ for shows? Like the Lion King at AK or the other shows that have priority access? I'm going in late December when the crowd levels will be crazy so I'm worried that the show will reach capacity. Has anyone been denied access to a show?


----------



## tmoo

Sorry ask again, but it is so hard to get a clear answer from 194 pages of posts.  Is this the way it works for same day only.

I have an MDE account.  I have a 10 day ticket, onsite lodging, ADRs and Fastpass reservations all attached to that account.
I can then do the following:
    Create a second MDE account with a different email address using my real name and etc.
    Add the other 3 people in my family to the account
     Purchase 4 unlinked magic bands and link them to the account
    There will not be any other tickets, reservations, or anything else linked to the account
    I can use my magic bands from my original account to enter the park and use the reserved Fastpass selections
    I can take the 4 new purchased magic bands to a kiosk inside the park and make same day selections for whatever is available
    Since the 4 bands are linked to the same MDE, my family does not have to be with me, I can just scan my band to make the reservations
    I can then use my phone to modify those selections pending availability

Am I missing something here?  I know this will mostly give me secondary rides not headliners and I will have to pay for the extra bands.


----------



## hiroMYhero

tmoo said:


> Sorry ask again, but it is so hard to get a clear answer from 194 pages of posts.  Is this the way it works for same day only.
> 
> I have an MDE account.  I have a 10 day ticket, onsite lodging, ADRs and Fastpass reservations all attached to that account.
> I can then do the following:
> Create a second MDE account with a different email address using my real name and etc.
> Add the other 3 people in my family to the account
> Purchase 4 unlinked magic bands and link them to the account
> There will not be any other tickets, reservations, or anything else linked to the account
> I can use my magic bands from my original account to enter the park and use the reserved Fastpass selections
> I can take the 4 new purchased magic bands to a kiosk inside the park and make same day selections for whatever is available
> Since the 4 bands are linked to the same MDE, my family does not have to be with me, I can just scan my band to make the reservations
> I can then use my phone to modify those selections pending availability
> 
> Am I missing something here?  I know this will mostly give me secondary rides not headliners and I will have to pay for the extra bands.


This is the SDFP Thread with all the info you need in the first post:
http://www.disboards.com/threads/maximize-fp-get-a-second-set-see-post-227-before-posting.3245463/


----------



## AydensMom

I have a question I am hoping someone can answer.

If we go to MK and use our first fast pass,  can we then cancel our 2nd and 3rd and pick new rides and times?
When we originally booked our trip and fast passes we were a group of 3. We now have my nephew joining us. 
WE don't want to give up our Mine Train passes, 3 of us will ride and one stay off but we would like to book our other passes for the 4 of us.

Thanks in advance


----------



## mesaboy2

AydensMom said:


> I have a question I am hoping someone can answer.
> 
> If we go to MK and use our first fast pass,  *can we then cancel our 2nd and 3rd and pick new rides and times*?
> When we originally booked our trip and fast passes we were a group of 3. We now have my nephew joining us.
> WE don't want to give up our Mine Train passes, 3 of us will ride and one stay off but we would like to book our other passes for the 4 of us.
> 
> Thanks in advance



You can just change them, no cancelling necessary (cancelling is not recommended anyway).


----------



## larryz




----------



## threeboysmom

elovell said:


> I saw where someone asked the question that if they canceled one of their Tier 2 FP after arriving in the park would they be able to book another Tier 1, but couldn't find the answer.  For example, if we have Soarin, Mission Space, & Space Ship Earth, we can't cancel Space Ship Earth after arriving in the park & book Test Track can we?



It was probably my post you were referring to.  I wanted to be able to ride Tower of Terror twice in one day using FP+.  For both of my HS days, I booked FP+ for RNRC, TOT, and Star Tours.  I then immediately cancelled the FP+ for Star Tours on both days so now I only had 2  FP+ slots tied to my account.

Once I rode RNRC and TOT, I was able to book an additional FP+ at the kiosk and sure enough I could select from duplicates.  One day I did RNRC again (which is Tier 1 so was able to ride TWO Tier 1 attractions!) since TOT was not available, and the 2nd day I was able to choose TOT from available attractions.

So it's a sneaky way of getting to ride a duplicate attraction or book duplicate tier ones, but I would advise only cancelling if *you KNOW your plans are rock solid and will not be changing as it requires a phone call to Disney's IT in order to get that 3rd FP+ slot back!  *Also it's dependent upon crowd levels and fastpass availability - there's no guarantee that what you want to reride is even going to be available to book and therefore may not even show up as a choice...



hiroMYhero said:


> According to @Robo, if you cancel a FP (or 2) when you first enter a park - before you have used a FP, you'd have your choice of Tier for your 4th FP from a kiosk that you'll acquire as soon as you use your remaining FP(s).
> 
> I'm sure he can clarify further.



Not sure why it needs to be same day.  I cancelled my 3rd FP+ weeks before my trip and it worked out for me.


----------



## hiroMYhero

threeboysmom said:


> Not sure why it needs to be same day.  I cancelled my 3rd FP+ weeks before my trip and it worked out for me.


Cool! That's good to know. The same day "cancel" has been reported but if waiting isn't necessary to benefit from it in a Tiered park, maybe @mesaboy2 would want to make note of that.


----------



## larryz




----------



## cransell78

Waiting up until midnight tonight to book our FPs (we have a 3yo, so A&E is a must). Anyone booked their FPs recently? Were you able to get in right at 12:01?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Refresh at 12:00. Don't wait until 12:01 because you will behind everyone refreshing at 12:00.


----------



## mesaboy2

cransell78 said:


> Waiting up until midnight tonight to book our FPs (we have a 3yo, so A&E is a must). Anyone booked their FPs recently? Were you able to get in right at 12:01?



Still 12:00a.  I keep the information in the first posts updated.


----------



## cransell78

Thanks to you both - I looked back about a month for posts, but I didn't think to check the first page. So much helpful information! Now I just need to stay awake for another hour & 40 minutes!


----------



## SuJo

We were at the park at the end of September and I had pre-booked all of our FP+ rides for each day.  When I was at HS, we were able to go to The Little Mermaid show earlier than our FP+ time so I figured we would just let that FP+ expire.  We got through our third FP+ when I tried to book the extra FP+ for the day.  When I checked the app it kept giving me an error that I still had to complete the first 3.  I went and talked to a cast member and they told me that if a FP+ expires it does not mean that that tier FP has been completed.   If you don't use it you have to reschedule that one for another ride in that same tier before the fourth FP+ would open.  That really ticked me off because the only options in that tier were other shows and we had to wait 3 hours before a FP+ time opened up so we were stuck never getting our fourth FP+.  Has anyone else found this to be true?  What I am seeing is that you must complete (swipe your band at the ride) to clear them out of your queue before you are allowed to get a fourth FP+ (which you can pick any ride available).  The CM said that it was a pain and that everyone was complaining about it.  I just would have liked to know about it before we went as I had the same problem days before just didn't take the time to figure out why.


----------



## larryz




----------



## Cluelyss

SuJo said:


> We were at the park at the end of September and I had pre-booked all of our FP+ rides for each day.  When I was at HS, we were able to go to The Little Mermaid show earlier than our FP+ time so I figured we would just let that FP+ expire.  We got through our third FP+ when I tried to book the extra FP+ for the day.  When I checked the app it kept giving me an error that I still had to complete the first 3.  I went and talked to a cast member and they told me that if a FP+ expires it does not mean that that tier FP has been completed.   If you don't use it you have to reschedule that one for another ride in that same tier before the fourth FP+ would open.  That really ticked me off because the only options in that tier were other shows and we had to wait 3 hours before a FP+ time opened up so we were stuck never getting our fourth FP+.  Has anyone else found this to be true?  What I am seeing is that you must complete (swipe your band at the ride) to clear them out of your queue before you are allowed to get a fourth FP+ (which you can pick any ride available).  The CM said that it was a pain and that everyone was complaining about it.  I just would have liked to know about it before we went as I had the same problem days before just didn't take the time to figure out why.


Last October I went to a kiosk at Epcot to schedule my 4th FP. Had used my first 2 and missed our 3rd during lunch (it was expired when I went to the kiosk - and the missed FP was a tier 2). I was able to schedule a 4th, but at that time (2 pm) their were no tier 1 FPs left....or so I've always thought. I wonder now if this is what happened to us as well??


----------



## d0naldduck123

If my whole family has a FP booked for a ride, but only 2 of us is going to go, what do I do with the not used ones? It seems like just letting them expire could possibly cause problems booking a 4th one? If I cancel the not-used ones, will that open up a 4th FP slot for us? 
Or would it be possible for the 2 people that completed all three to go ahead and make 4th FP+ and just switch the unused FP to a different attraction?


----------



## Angel59920

I booked by fp yesterday and not all of them show up on my plan for each day. Did I do something wrong? If I go under FP and the edit part they all show up. I just want to make sure I didn't do something wrong and wont have them when I go to the parks. Anybody ever have this happen before?


----------



## Cluelyss

d0naldduck123 said:


> If my whole family has a FP booked for a ride, but only 2 of us is going to go, what do I do with the not used ones? It seems like just letting them expire could possibly cause problems booking a 4th one? If I cancel the not-used ones, will that open up a 4th FP slot for us?
> Or would it be possible for the 2 people that completed all three to go ahead and make 4th FP+ and just switch the unused FP to a different attraction?


You may be able to have those that are riding scan the other bands when they go though the line to "clear" the FP? Sounds like this is only an issue in those parks that have tiers, so shouldn't matter in AK or MK.


----------



## ougrad86

Cluelyss said:


> Is her daughter a minor? If so, nothing you can do as a minor can only be managed by one adult in MDX (DH cannot do anything for our own kids since they are managed by me).
> 
> Could you still get together and just you make your family's reservations and she do for her and her daughter and try for the same ( or close ) return windows?



Neither of the kids are minors anymore, we haven't upgraded them since they still travel with us. Everything for them is already set up under our accounts, so wouldn't that mess it up if we created their own accounts?  It sounds like it would be easier since we could all link up like I did with my friend, since I can make FP reservations for her, but not her daughter (and the delay to copy might not work with 7DMT)


----------



## oj01

d0naldduck123 said:


> If my whole family has a FP booked for a ride, but only 2 of us is going to go, what do I do with the not used ones? It seems like just letting them expire could possibly cause problems booking a 4th one? If I cancel the not-used ones, will that open up a 4th FP slot for us?
> Or would it be possible for the 2 people that completed all three to go ahead and make 4th FP+ and just switch the unused FP to a different attraction?


Let the one's who want to ride use the bands of the people who don't want to ride to ride again within the window.


----------



## Cluelyss

ougrad86 said:


> Neither of the kids are minors anymore, we haven't upgraded them since they still travel with us. Everything for them is already set up under our accounts, so wouldn't that mess it up if we created their own accounts?  It sounds like it would be easier since we could all link up like I did with my friend, since I can make FP reservations for her, but not her daughter (and the delay to copy might not work with 7DMT)


Are their ages in MDX still showing as under 18 by chance? If so, should be an easy fix. If not, creating their own accounts may be the only solution (if you want to do the FPs together).


----------



## ougrad86

Cluelyss said:


> Are their ages in MDX still showing as under 18 by chance? If so, should be an easy fix. If not, creating their own accounts may be the only solution (if you want to do the FPs together).



Would their info transfer to their accounts?   That is what I am most worried about in creating accounts for them as this time.  They are both 18, this is probably their last trip with us since college will take them in different directions. Without his best friend my son might not  come back to Disney World.  He is more of a Cedar Point type


----------



## Cluelyss

ougrad86 said:


> Would their info transfer to their accounts?   That is what I am most worried about in creating accounts for them as this time.  They are both 18, this is probably their last trip with us since college will take them in different directions. Without his best friend my son might not  come back to Disney World.  He is more of a Cedar Point type


What info do you mean?


----------



## ougrad86

Cluelyss said:


> What info do you mean?



He is currently on my room reservation, has two tickets (a 5 day and a 1 day) and we have ADR's (my friend made them so he may be listed but not actually linked).  I know he will need the room reservation info and the tickets in his MDE account so we can make FP reservations


----------



## hiroMYhero

ougrad86 said:


> He is currently on my room reservation, has two tickets (a 5 day and a 1 day) and we have ADR's (my friend made them so he may be listed but not actually linked).  I know he will need the room reservation info and the tickets in his MDE account so we can make FP reservations


If "he" is on your room reservation and he is listed on your MDE account, you can schedule his FPs for him if you have his tickets linked to his profile.

He does not need his own MDE account at this time. If he does create his own MDE, you then have to link his MDE to your MDE - a lot of steps for someone who is already on your account. Let him have his own account when he moves on to college.

If you give him your MDE login info, he can change FPs if that is what he is wanting.


----------



## aprincessatlast

d0naldduck123 said:


> I'm going to AK a couple days after Christmas. I'm taking my parents as well and they don't really like rollercoasters/things that make them dizzy. For FP, I plan on doing EE and Kilimanjaro Safari. For the third FP, should I choose DINOSAUR or one of the shows (Lion King or Nemo)? My parents would probably enjoy the shows but I'm not sure if there's really any advantage of having FP+ to those since they're not for a reserved section? There will be lots of people there since its holiday time, so would a FP for the shows to get in earlier be worth it?



I am curious about this too.

I really want to see the LK show but not a fan of the wait for Dinosaur during this time. Easywdw said it was around 40-60 minutes mid afternoon during this season. If I wait for LK it would be about 30-40 minutes I am thinking. I am just unsure as to what is best, but think I will keep the Dino fast pass and just stand in line for LK.


----------



## Cluelyss

ougrad86 said:


> He is currently on my room reservation, has two tickets (a 5 day and a 1 day) and we have ADR's (my friend made them so he may be listed but not actually linked).  I know he will need the room reservation info and the tickets in his MDE account so we can make FP reservations


A new account should not affect any of that. DH set up his account initially after we had a trip booked, and nothing was affected.


----------



## jcarwash

Angel59920 said:


> I booked by fp yesterday and not all of them show up on my plan for each day. Did I do something wrong? If I go under FP and the edit part they all show up. I just want to make sure I didn't do something wrong and wont have them when I go to the parks. Anybody ever have this happen before?



Yes -- I've seen quirks with reserved FastPass data not always appearing where it should, and sometimes it was just a temporary glitch where later on the data was fine. 

If you feel assured they are all there when you manage them, then it's likely it's a data glitch when displaying plans. 

The other check can be to use both the mobile app and the web site. I think I found the web site to be more reliable when showing plans.


----------



## larryz




----------



## larryz




----------



## Turk February

Does anyone have opinions on using a FP for Jingle Cruise in December?  Normally I wouldn't consider using one on Jungle Cruise but with the holiday overlay and lights on at night, I have wait times are longer than other times during the year.


----------



## phillymummer

I think I have read somewhere that there is a 15 minute grace period for your FP window?  Is this true?  Has anyone showed up late for their  FP+ time _on purpose_?    Here is the situation at Epcot:

Daughter at Dance workshop 9-11:30ish
12:00 ADR at Biergarten
Soarin FP 1:15-2:15
Nemo 2:30-3:30
Spaceship Earth 3:30-4:30

HDDR @6:15

I would like to spend as much time as I can in the WS after lunch. I have been trying to get a FP for Soaring for 1:30-2:30 but I have not had any luck.  We'll be there 11/5.    I was just wondering if I should push it and show up a few minutes late.  Is that unethical?


----------



## mesaboy2

phillymummer said:


> I think I have read somewhere that there is a 15 minute grace period for your FP window?  Is this true?  Has anyone showed up late for their  FP+ time _on purpose_?    Here is the situation at Epcot:
> 
> Daughter at Dance workshop 9-11:30ish
> 12:00 ADR at Biergarten
> Soarin FP 1:15-2:15
> Nemo 2:30-3:30
> Spaceship Earth 3:30-4:30
> 
> HDDR @6:15
> 
> I would like to spend as much time as I can in the WS after lunch. I have been trying to get a FP for Soaring for 1:30-2:30 but I have not had any luck.  We'll be there 11/5.    I was just wondering if I should push it and show up a few minutes late.  Is that unethical?



As mentioned in the OP, the system normally allows a grace period of 5 minutes before and 15 minutes after the normal 60-minute return windows.  I don't recommend it, but you will likely be fine if you show up during these GPs. There is only a very small chance you will be denied entry during them.


----------



## phillymummer

Thanks Mesaboy!  I probably won't try to use the 15-minute GP just bc I'll be too paranoid that I would be denied for some reason.  If anything I'll try to show up at exactly the last minute of the window (2:15).


----------



## mesaboy2

phillymummer said:


> Thanks Mesaboy!  I probably won't try to use the 15-minute GP just bc I'll be too paranoid that I would be denied for some reason.  If anything I'll try to show up at exactly the last minute of the window (2:15).



Good plan, but if you happen to not make it by then give the GP a try.  I bet you'll be fine.


----------



## marinejjh

At the fairy tale princess are A and E one fastpass and Cinderella and Rumpunzel another or do you get to see all 4 with one fastpass?


----------



## Cluelyss

marinejjh said:


> At the fairy tale princess are A and E one fastpass and Cinderella and Rumpunzel another or do you get to see all 4 with one fastpass?


A&E is one FP, Cindy/Rapunzel is a separate FP.


----------



## marinejjh

Cluelyss said:


> A&E is one FP, Cindy/Rapunzel is a separate FP.


When I book my fastpasses will there be 2 separate choices


----------



## mesaboy2

marinejjh said:


> When I book my fastpasses will there be 2 separate choices



All possible FP options are listed in Post #2.  If you look closely, you'll see two different M&G options for Princess Fairytale Hall.


----------



## DalmationGal29

I have a couple of questions regarding making a FP+ for Illuminations.  I have read all of the 196 pages in this thread and do not believe I saw the answers yet.  We are staying off-property so I am just able to make our FP+ reservations this week.  So far I have done 1 of our Epcot days and pretty much got everything we wanted.  So now for the questions.  We will be in Epcot on November 30th, will it be difficult to get my 4th in park FP+ for Illuminations after we use our first 3 FP+?  Has anyone used the FP+ area, is it the same as in MK and you need to stand for the show?  Does anyone know if strollers are allowed in the area?  Should we just stake out another area around the lagoon (suggestions for best viewing would be appreciated)?


----------



## mesaboy2

DalmationGal29 said:


> I have a couple of questions regarding making a FP+ for Illuminations.  I have read all of the 196 pages in this thread and do not believe I saw the answers yet.  We are staying off-property so I am just able to make our FP+ reservations this week.  So far I have done 1 of our Epcot days and pretty much got everything we wanted.  So now for the questions.  We will be in Epcot on November 30th, will it be difficult to get my 4th in park FP+ for Illuminations after we use our first 3 FP+?  Has anyone used the FP+ area, is it the same as in MK and you need to stand for the show?  Does anyone know if strollers are allowed in the area?  Should we just stake out another area around the lagoon (suggestions for best viewing would be appreciated)?



Getting Illuminations FP on day-of is pretty unlikely.  The area is standing-room only.

It is not particularly difficult to secure great viewing at points all around WS.


----------



## Im_her_Mickey

Okay, so a few questions. We're going to be staying off-site December 3-9 and we have our park days lined up, but I had read that on-site guests can book their FP+ for their entire trip at the 60 day mark, but am I correct in understanding that with us being off-site, we can only book our FP+ on the 30 day mark of each park day? Like, we're going to Magic Kingdom on 12/4, so we'd only be able to book those FP+ on 11/4, going to AK on 12/5, so only able to book those FP+ on 11/5 right?

Another question, after looking at the FP+ available options for some of the parks, and given the "anticipated" crowd levels in the parks (we're used to June-level crowds, so I'm assuming they won't be THAT crowded the first week of December.) There are days we don't really see the need to plan three FP+. If we were to get the FP+ we needed, either one or two, and then cancel the other, after our last FP+ is used/expired, we would still be able to select another FP+ if one was available if we wished to do so, correct?

Sorry if it's a bit wordy, just trying to get the little details worked out.


----------



## doconeill

Im_her_Mickey said:


> Okay, so a few questions. We're going to be staying off-site December 3-9 and we have our park days lined up, but I had read that on-site guests can book their FP+ for their entire trip at the 60 day mark, but am I correct in understanding that with us being off-site, we can only book our FP+ on the 30 day mark of each park day? Like, we're going to Magic Kingdom on 12/4, so we'd only be able to book those FP+ on 11/4, going to AK on 12/5, so only able to book those FP+ on 11/5 right?



Correct, at least for when you can _first_ book them. If you wait until 11/5, you can book 12/4 and 12/5, etc.




> Another question, after looking at the FP+ available options for some of the parks, and given the "anticipated" crowd levels in the parks (we're used to June-level crowds, so I'm assuming they won't be THAT crowded the first week of December.) There are days we don't really see the need to plan three FP+. If we were to get the FP+ we needed, either one or two, and then cancel the other, after our last FP+ is used/expired, we would still be able to select another FP+ if one was available if we wished to do so, correct?
> 
> Sorry if it's a bit wordy, just trying to get the little details worked out.



From the first post: 



> *11. It is highly recommended to not cancel 1 or 2 FPs on any particular day. If you change your mind after cancelling, you will need to cancel all FPs for that day (and risk losing them) or contact Disney IT to get the cancelled FP slots back.*



But yes, I believe that to be true currently.


----------



## Gina Starr

I'm sure this question has been asked before but I'm not sure how to find it other than read through the almost 200 pages. Can two people be on different devices booking fp for same trip but different days? Or will that cause problems? Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

Gina Starr said:


> I'm sure this question has been asked before but I'm not sure how to find it other than read through the almost 200 pages. *Can two people be on different devices booking fp for same trip but different days?* Or will that cause problems? Thanks!



The answer appears to be yes.  MDX is buggy enough without confusing it, so I steer clear of this approach.  Also, there is only one attraction at WDW where I think this might be necessary.  Can you guess which?


----------



## Gina Starr

mesaboy2 said:


> The answer appears to be yes.  MDX is buggy enough without confusing it, so I steer clear of this approach.  Also, there is only one attraction at WDW where I think this might be necessary.  Can you guess which?


I think I know which one you are talking about! We are going to MK towards the end of our trip and staying on site so that shouldn't be a problem. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## marinejjh

Does anyone know if the Buzz lightyear space ranger spin is going to be closed in january? I see it on some sites but not all, did know if anyone had anything official?


----------



## mesaboy2

Gina Starr said:


> I think I know which one you are talking about! We are going to MK towards the end of our trip and staying on site so that shouldn't be a problem. Thanks for the reply!



Good luck!


----------



## mesaboy2

marinejjh said:


> Does anyone know if the Buzz lightyear space ranger spin is going to be closed in january? I see it on some sites but not all, did know if anyone had anything official?



WDWMagic reports it being closed January 18 to February 11.  They are usually accurate.


----------



## marciemi

Turk February said:


> Does anyone have opinions on using a FP for Jingle Cruise in December?  Normally I wouldn't consider using one on Jungle Cruise but with the holiday overlay and lights on at night, I have wait times are longer than other times during the year.



JC seems to have one of the longer, more frustrating queues so I generally try to FP it if I want to ride.  However, it's usually a very easy one to pick up as a 4th or subsequent FP with a window starting soon in my experience.  If you're going Christmas day or a super peak time and really want to ride, I'd FP in in advance but otherwise I'd plan to pick it up later.  Especially if you're staying into the evening, we thought the Jingle Cruise was especially fun at night (with Christmas lights on all the boats, etc.).



phillymummer said:


> Thanks Mesaboy!  I probably won't try to use the 15-minute GP just bc I'll be too paranoid that I would be denied for some reason.  If anything I'll try to show up at exactly the last minute of the window (2:15).



We're local and go all the time and have never not had the Mickey head turn green if in the grace period (5 min prior and 15 after).  I've done it many times (even running up to Soarin' at like 8:57 when our FP expired at 8:45pm) and never even had them notice we weren't in the technical window since it just shows green.  I suppose this is subject to change at any time but we haven't found it to be even up to the CM - it just shows them it's okay.  I have arrived a few minutes early (watch didn't sync to their time) and it flashed blue (at like 6-7 min early instead of 5) and they usually passed me in (although I can remember once at Mine Train being asked to wait).  I only remember once going after the 15 min period (only a couple minutes late - got stuck on a monorail!) and it did flash blue, they looked at the time, and passed us in anyway (that was on Peter Pan).


----------



## snugglebug

I just did FP+ selection last night. With Soarin' closing 1/4 it appears that Mission: Space becomes a tier 1 selection. I didn't realize last night as I was choosing, but as I was switching some things around today I was able to switch Test Track and Mission, but not a tier 2 with Mission. The dates I checked are 1/4 and 1/6.


----------



## marinejjh

Well that stinks, mission space is defiantly not worth a teir 1 ride.


----------



## marciemi

Wow.  It's not even a good Tier 2.  I can't believe they didn't at least wait until the Frozen ride was open to shut Soarin' down so there were at least 2 things worth doing at Epcot!


----------



## marinejjh

We might not even go to epcot, kind of not worth it now.


----------



## mesaboy2

snugglebug said:


> I just did FP+ selection last night. With Soarin' closing 1/4 it appears that Mission: Space becomes a tier 1 selection. I didn't realize last night as I was choosing, but as I was switching some things around today I was able to switch Test Track and Mission, but not a tier 2 with Mission. The dates I checked are 1/4 and 1/6.



Thanks for the posting this.  I'll check this out over the next few days and possibly need to make some changes to the first posts.


----------



## doconeill

marciemi said:


> We're local and go all the time and have never not had the Mickey head turn green if in the grace period (5 min prior and 15 after).  I've done it many times (even running up to Soarin' at like 8:57 when our FP expired at 8:45pm) and never even had them notice we weren't in the technical window since it just shows green.  I suppose this is subject to change at any time but we haven't found it to be even up to the CM - it just shows them it's okay.  I have arrived a few minutes early (watch didn't sync to their time) and it flashed blue (at like 6-7 min early instead of 5) and they usually passed me in (although I can remember once at Mine Train being asked to wait).  I only remember once going after the 15 min period (only a couple minutes late - got stuck on a monorail!) and it did flash blue, they looked at the time, and passed us in anyway (that was on Peter Pan).  Just my experience and of course with anything, probably subject to change at any time.



I have not discussed this with a CM yet, but it generally wouldn't be up to an individual CM but the attraction manager if the grace period is to be denied, and then presumably it is disabled in the system.


----------



## mesaboy2

doconeill said:


> I have not discussed this with a CM yet, but it generally wouldn't be up to an individual CM but the attraction manager if the grace period is to be denied, and then presumably it is disabled in the system.



Yeah, this is really what I mean about CM overrides.  I don't mean to imply that CMs get to selectively choose who to allow or deny entry to.  I could probably reword that in the OP to make that clearer.


----------



## doconeill

mesaboy2 said:


> Yeah, this is really what I mean about CM overrides.  I don't mean to imply that CMs get to selectively choose who to allow or deny entry to.  I could probably reword that in the OP to make that clearer.



Not a problem, just clarifying. And I meant to add that I've heard firsthand reports of the grace period not working. Not often though.


----------



## jcarwash

DalmationGal29 said:


> ...We will be in Epcot on November 30th, will it be difficult to get my 4th in park FP+ for Illuminations after we use our first 3 FP+?  Has anyone used the FP+ area, is it the same as in MK and you need to stand for the show?  Does anyone know if strollers are allowed in the area?...



In my single experience with this, in July 2015, I was able to get a set of three FastPasses for IllumiNations as a fourth FP+ choice.

We did not need to stand. There was a mix of standing and sitting depending on where people where in the viewing area.

Strollers are allowed into the viewing area.

Personally, I like having a FastPass for IllumiNations because I know where to go at a certain time. I've used FP+ for IllumiNations twice now, once as a tier 1 pre-selection (in February 2013, prior to more-than-three-per-day) and once as a fourth FP+ choice.


----------



## larryz




----------



## tstidm1

Fast Pass question. Which Fastpasses become a higher priority who you would never take on a Thrill Ride (any mountains, TT and EE for example)? My mom and I are contemplating about going to WDW in May 2016 (2nd-7th) and she doesn't like any Thrill Ride. Can you book separate FP+ for each person in the party? (Mom wants to do Carousel of Progress while I do Space Mountain for example.)


----------



## mesaboy2

tstidm1 said:


> Fast Pass question.
> 
> 1.  Which Fastpasses become a higher priority who you would never take on a Thrill Ride (any mountains, TT and EE for example)? My mom and I are contemplating about going to WDW in May 2016 (2nd-7th) and she doesn't like any Thrill Ride.
> 
> 2.  Can you book separate FP+ for each person in the party?
> 
> 3.  (Mom wants to do Carousel of Progress while I do Space Mountain for example.)



1.  I recommend reviewing the entire FP list and eliminating the attractions you're not interested in from consideration.  Then you have a priority list with only the attractions you want in it.

2.  Yes, you can book separate FPs for individuals--see the first posts for more info.

3.  Carousel of Progress is not a FP attraction.


----------



## mesaboy2

snugglebug said:


> I just did FP+ selection last night. With Soarin' closing 1/4 it appears that Mission: Space becomes a tier 1 selection. I didn't realize last night as I was choosing, but as I was switching some things around today I was able to switch Test Track and Mission, but not a tier 2 with Mission. The dates I checked are 1/4 and 1/6.





mesaboy2 said:


> Thanks for the posting this.  I'll check this out over the next few days and possibly need to make some changes to the first posts.



You are right, appears that M:S will be Tier 1 for a few months because of the Soarin' closure. I'll make adjustments to Post #2 to reflect that soon.

Thanks again, that's a great catch.


----------



## flea1267

If you do a FP+ for Wishes and Wishes is at 10 what time is the FP for, like 9:30?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## mesaboy2

flea1267 said:


> If you do a FP+ for Wishes and Wishes is at 10 what time is the FP for, like 9:30?  Thanks in advance!


 
I think it's like 9:30p to 9:50p or something.  But in reality you can show up much earlier, and some do.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

tstidm1 said:


> ...Mom wants to do Carousel of Progress while I do Space Mountain for example.)



Both of you book Space Mountain. Take both bands while she is at CoP and ride SM twice.


----------



## 999DoomBuggies

TTT forever, mesaboy has literally saved so many family vacations.  Great job on these threads, easily the best threads on this board IMHO.


----------



## flea1267

MesaBoy2 - THANK YOU so much that is totally what I needed to figure my touring plan for our arrival afternoon!  and I assume the same is true for Illuminations, like 8:30ish return time for their FP+ for the 9pm show?  Thanks again!  LOVE MY DISBOARD friends!


----------



## ougrad86

snugglebug said:


> I just did FP+ selection last night. With Soarin' closing 1/4 it appears that Mission: Space becomes a tier 1 selection. I didn't realize last night as I was choosing, but as I was switching some things around today I was able to switch Test Track and Mission, but not a tier 2 with Mission. The dates I checked are 1/4 and 1/6.



I was wondering how quickly the FP's for TT are disappearing.   A friend and I are making FP reservations this coming Wednesday and I told her we need to book Mine Train.  She was insistent that we book TT first, because it would disappear so fast with Soarin' closed.  Has anybody noticed TT being wiped out that quickly?


----------



## mesaboy2

ougrad86 said:


> I was wondering how quickly the FP's for TT are disappearing.   A friend and I are making FP reservations this coming Wednesday and I told her we need to book Mine Train.  She was insistent that we book TT first, because it would disappear so fast with Soarin' closed.  Has anybody noticed TT being wiped out that quickly?


 
My instinct is that 7DMT is still the higher priority.  Neither Soarin' nor TT have been particularly difficult to get previously, but of course the new groupings should make TT harder to get.  How much harder though...who knows.


----------



## marinejjh

DonaldDuck77 said:


> Both of you book Space Mountain. Take both bands while she is at CoP and ride SM twice.


Don't you have to have the band's to get on CoP?


----------



## marinejjh

mesaboy2 said:


> My instinct is that 7DMT is still the higher priority.  Neither Soarin' nor TT have been particularly difficult to get previously, but of course the new groupings should make TT harder to get.  How much harder though...who knows.


Aren't seven dwarf and TT at different parks?


----------



## hiroMYhero

marinejjh said:


> Don't you have to have the band's to get on CoP?


CoP is not a FP ride.


marinejjh said:


> Aren't seven dwarf and TT at different parks?


The PP was trying to determine which park to book first: MK or Epcot.


----------



## marinejjh

So you don't have to have the band's to get on rides that don't use fastpasses.


----------



## mesaboy2

marinejjh said:


> So you don't have to have the band's to get on rides that don't use fastpasses.


 
No.  Magic Bands (or RFID tickets) are only needed to access attractions with FP when you want to redeem FP.


----------



## pkdof

I swear I've read all 3900+ posts, but as it took me a few weeks, I can't remember if this  was answered: at a park with tiering, after you've used your tier 1 FP+, can you cancel your third FP+ and get another tier 1 (assuming available)? And I don't mean cancel, but exchange.


----------



## hiroMYhero

pkdof said:


> I swear I've read all 3900+ posts, but as it took me a few weeks, I can't remember if this  was answered: at a park with tiering, after you've used your tier 1 FP+, can you cancel your third FP+ and get another tier 1 (assuming available)? And I don't mean cancel, but exchange.


No for the exchange. Some have reported that by canceling, they were able to get a Tier of their choice at the kiosk.


----------



## pkdof

hiroMYhero said:


> No for the exchange. Some have reported that by canceling, they were able to get a Tier of their choice at the kiosk.



So should I cancel as soon as I use my tier 1 and then do I need to go to kiosk or can I select third option on the app or website? Thinking of HS, my kids don't care that much for Star Tours (I can rarely get them to go at DL where we have APs), and there really isn't an appealing tier 2 other than TOT.


----------



## hiroMYhero

pkdof said:


> So should I cancel as soon as I use my tier 1 and then do I need to go to kiosk or can I select third option on the app or website? Thinking of HS, my kids don't care that much for Star Tours (I can rarely get them to go at DL where we have APs), and there really isn't an appealing tier 2 other than TOT.


I believe you can cancel even before you use a FP. Some have reported canceling before they enter a park and then can choose from either Tier when they make it to a kiosk. It will be kiosk only, not from the app.

ETA: here's the post:


threeboysmom said:


> It was probably my post you were referring to.  I wanted to be able to ride Tower of Terror twice in one day using FP+.  For both of my HS days, I booked FP+ for RNRC, TOT, and Star Tours.  I then immediately cancelled the FP+ for Star Tours on both days so now I only had 2  FP+ slots tied to my account.
> 
> Once I rode RNRC and TOT, I was able to book an additional FP+ at the kiosk and sure enough I could select from duplicates.  One day I did RNRC again (which is Tier 1 so was able to ride TWO Tier 1 attractions!) since TOT was not available, and the 2nd day I was able to choose TOT from available attractions.
> 
> So it's a sneaky way of getting to ride a duplicate attraction or book duplicate tier ones, but I would advise only cancelling if *you KNOW your plans are rock solid and will not be changing as it requires a phone call to Disney's IT in order to get that 3rd FP+ slot back!  *Also it's dependent upon crowd levels and fastpass availability - there's no guarantee that what you want to reride is even going to be available to book and therefore may not even show up as a choice...
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why it needs to be same day.  I cancelled my 3rd FP+ weeks before my trip and it worked out for me.


----------



## pkdof

Are the kiosks operating before park opening? Just wondering if we are there for rope drop or PPO ADR I could get to a kiosk before they let us go to rides.


----------



## hiroMYhero

pkdof said:


> Are the kiosks operating before park opening? Just wondering if we are there for rope drop or PPO ADR I could get to a kiosk before they let us go to rides.


There's no reason to go to a kiosk at park opening unless you need to use the kiosk to cancel  one or two of your FPs. You have to use your initial FPs or allow them to expire before you can access the kiosk for your 4th FP of the day... and so on.


----------



## marinejjh

mesaboy2 said:


> No.  Magic Bands (or RFID tickets) are only needed to access attractions with FP when you want to redeem FP.


Do we need bands on a fastpass ride if we are using the single rider line or regular line?


----------



## hiroMYhero

marinejjh said:


> Do we need bands on a fastpass ride if we are using the single rider line or regular line?


Mesaboy has stated you only need your MBs if you are redeeming a FP at the specified ride. You redeem a FP at the beginning of a FP line.


----------



## marinejjh

hiroMYhero said:


> Mesaboy has stated you only need your MBs if you are redeeming a FP at the specified ride. You redeem a FP at the beginning of a FP line.


Sorry, haven't been with the new fastpass band system. I didn't want to take my I'm wife and sons bands to go ride something and them need there bands. I didn't know if there were different lines for fastpass. For example rock n roll, had a fastpass a, stand by and single rider, and didn't know if we would néed them in that case.


----------



## hiroMYhero

marinejjh said:


> Sorry, haven't been with the new fastpass band system. I didn't want to take my I'm wife and sons bands to go ride something and them need there bands. I didn't know if there were different lines for fastpass. For example rock n roll, had a fastpass a, stand by and single rider, and didn't know if we would néed them in that case.


Just remember: if you or any family member is using a FP, they need to have the MB in their possession and they only go to the FP line for that specific ride.

No FP = No MB necessary.


----------



## larryz




----------



## BeerMe

I inadvertently canceled a FP for a day so I only have two for that day.  How can I add a single FP.  I have Anna and Elsa for that day and don't want to risk losing that.


----------



## Wood Nymph

Can an expired party ticket be used instead of a MB at the fastpass touchposts in a ride? Both the expired party ticket and the MB are linked to the same MDE account. The account has an active ticket.


----------



## hiroMYhero

BeerMe said:


> I inadvertently canceled a FP for a day so I only have two for that day.  How can I add a single FP.  I have Anna and Elsa for that day and don't want to risk losing that.


You need to call IT and have them add the one back on. Or, when in the park, use your 2 FPs and then go to a kiosk.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Wood Nymph said:


> Can an expired party ticket be used instead of a MB at the fastpass touchposts in a ride? Both the expired party ticket and the MB are linked to the same MDE account. The account has an active ticket.


Yes, because it links to the MDE profile.


----------



## Jennygt

Ok so I am overwhelmed, what is the " copy" use that I need to know about? I will need. A and e as well as sdmt
Thanks


----------



## tstidm1

Jennygt said:


> Thanks



If you really need those experiences, book at 60 or 30 days out. Once you get set up on MDE, it's about being flexible on Magic Kingdom to get FP+ for both.


----------



## BeerMe

Is there any way I can give FP that I have to someone?  I don't think so nut it's worth a check.


----------



## siskaren

BeerMe said:


> Is there any way I can give FP that I have to someone?  I don't think so nut it's worth a check.



You can let someone else in your group use your FP by giving them your Magic Band, but no, there's no way to give away your FP.


----------



## NYHeel

From reading the first page I know that you can make FP selections for as many days as are on a ticket. So say I have a 5 day ticket. I've booked 5 days of fast passes from Wednesday through Monday but skipped Saturday. Let's say I end up visiting the park on Saturday to take in the fireworks at Epcot but I haven't yet added a day onto my tickets. Would I lose my last day of FPs since, after Saturday, I now only have one day of park visits left on my ticket but have FPs set up for Sunday and Monday? 

Just wondering how careful I have to be to add days to my tickets or if I can just do it at the last minute.


----------



## Dsnyless in Seattle

Traveling with a party of 10 in March and am really only concerned about trying to secure A&E and 7DMT for all of us at once. Everything else I know we can manage. I'm curious where the system is at currently with the copy function vs. just searching for a party of 10. Trying to figure out which strategy to choose at the midnight 60 day mark for us. Anyone have any recommendations from recent use of the system? Two trips ago we were in the testing phase with the MBs, and while they were fun and novel, much of it was a nightmare involving much time wasted standing in line at the front desk at our resort, though the CMs were very nice when I'm sure they were pulling their hair out internally. Then our last trip last spring was much, much better, though there were still a few times when things would freeze up or the data would be inconsistent from app to website or would re-boot itself and get cleared up. Hoping this next trip will be even cleaner. Any thoughts? Again, specifically as it relates to using one or the other for a large party - the copy function vs. a straight out search for our whole party of 10. Would appreciate any insight! Tx.


----------



## Dsnyless in Seattle

Huh. And that's weird. It's automatically posting a really old ticker along with our current one.... It doesn't show up on the preview. Wonder why.

haha... Just figured it out! Old signature. Now it's gone.


----------



## nherbert

nherbert said:


> The MDE has been glitchy for last few days so I do not know if this was normal or if I just got really really lucky, but I thought I would report it here as I often look for information about AP and FP or FP and split stay.
> 
> I am AP holder, and love split stays. Yesterday was 60 day before our two night stay at BWI (check in 17th Dec) this will be followed by two night stay at OKW, followed by 14 night stay CBR. I as able to do 14 nights of FP (so up to 30th Dec). Tonight I was able to do 31st December - I still have 3 more days at CBR to book for.
> 
> I found this interesting because everything I read about AP was that it was for length of stay, in my case 2 nights.
> 
> Anyway, thought I would pass this on for other AP people with split stays - again it could have been a glitch.
> 
> I was very excited as now I have TSMM for Xmas day, DS super happy about that.



Back again, I just wanted to report that this wasn't a glitch (unless I got lucky twice). My next fastpass booking day opened up today and I have an annual pass and I have another 3 resort split stay in January. I was again able to book 14 days of fastpasses rather than just the 5 nights of my first booking at CSR.

Also someone earlier queried whether test track or 7DMT Fast passes would disappear first - I had no problem with either for 14 days in January. I was 3 hours late booking my fastpasses and I still had all time options for both rides on the days I wanted for 3 people.


----------



## doconeill

nherbert said:


> Back again, I just wanted to report that this wasn't a glitch (unless I got lucky twice). My next fastpass booking day opened up today and I have an annual pass and I have another 3 resort split stay in January. I was again able to book 14 days of fastpasses rather than just the 5 nights of my first booking at CSR.



Connected on-site reservations are considered a single stay for MDX now, so you can book the entire time (up to a max 14 days I believe), so long as both reservations abut each other and are in MDX (I'm unaware of other requirements)


----------



## Cluelyss

BeerMe said:


> Is there any way I can give FP that I have to someone?  I don't think so nut it's worth a check.


You can do a drop and grab, like you can do with ADRs, if that's what you're asking? But you can't "transfer" the FP to someone else.


----------



## marinejjh

Dsnyless in Seattle said:


> Traveling with a party of 10 in March and am really only concerned about trying to secure A&E and 7DMT for all of us at once. Everything else I know we can manage. I'm curious where the system is at currently with the copy function vs. just searching for a party of 10. Trying to figure out which strategy to choose at the midnight 60 day mark for us. Anyone have any recommendations from recent use of the system? Two trips ago we were in the testing phase with the MBs, and while they were fun and novel, much of it was a nightmare involving much time wasted standing in line at the front desk at our resort, though the CMs were very nice when I'm sure they were pulling their hair out internally. Then our last trip last spring was much, much better, though there were still a few times when things would freeze up or the data would be inconsistent from app to website or would re-boot itself and get cleared up. Hoping this next trip will be even cleaner. Any thoughts? Again, specifically as it relates to using one or the other for a large party - the copy function vs. a straight out search for our whole party of 10. Would appreciate any insight! Tx.


You might have to split that pass,and start with your last day and work to your first day when booking. Most people with start with there first day.


----------



## Cyrano

Folks mesaboy2's FP+ thread is and will continue to be a popular resource for trip planning.
Please do not use the thread to bring up comments, requests regarding the operations on the board.
Filling this thread with posts that are not relevant means spending time housekeeping the thread or worst seeing the thread closed.

THERE IS NO NEED TO REPLY TO THIS POST 

Your understanding and support are the only comments required


----------



## hiroMYhero

NYHeel said:


> From reading the first page I know that you can make FP selections for as many days as are on a ticket. So say I have a 5 day ticket. I've booked 5 days of fast passes from Wednesday through Monday but skipped Saturday. Let's say I end up visiting the park on Saturday to take in the fireworks at Epcot but I haven't yet added a day onto my tickets. Would I lose my last day of FPs since, after Saturday, I now only have one day of park visits left on my ticket but have FPs set up for Sunday and Monday?
> 
> Just wondering how careful I have to be to add days to my tickets or if I can just do it at the last minute.


Yes, you will lose those last FPs if you don't add back on a day to your total tickets. The FPs for the last day that is now without a ticket will only remain for 1 1/2 days - you need to add a day within that timeframe.


----------



## MomtoGKC

You guys are the best!  I was so confused on how this would work.  Was all ready to stay up until midnight tonight to try to get A&E and 7DMT.  Decided to check tonight around 8 just to make sure I was ready to go/ turned out I was off by a day and should have done my FP's last night!  Somehow it all worked out and not only did I get everything I wanted but I was able to go back and get better times after I first booked them.

Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## dogdoctor

Thanks for this thread. We rocked it for 6 people (60 day in advance)! We might not have gotten the rides in the days/order/times we originally planned, but we did get the rides and times we wanted on days that worked for us and our ADRs. Now this gives us peace of mind and flexibility as our trip approaches. Clearly January will be a lighter crowd month (thus the ease in the FPs), but the random closure of rides you weren't expecting created a few hiccups to work around. So excited to tell the kids at Christmas!! Off to bed. Night all.


----------



## larryz

How do I strip out two members of my four-person party and give them separate FP+s?


----------



## hiroMYhero

larryz said:


> How do I strip out two members of my four-person party and give them separate FP+s?


Larry, use the app and Modify your FPs. You'll choose who you want to Modify.


----------



## larryz

hiroMYhero said:


> Larry, use the app and Modify your FPs. You'll choose who you want to Modify.


Thanks, I take it I can't do it with the PC webpage?


----------



## hiroMYhero

I never use the website only the app and find it to be very easy. There should be a link on "Modifying" in mesa's OP.


----------



## larryz

hiroMYhero said:


> I never use the website only the app and find it to be very easy. There should be a link on "Modifying" in mesa's OP.


I looked, I didn't see anything about swapping FPs for individual members of a group....maybe I missed it...


----------



## hiroMYhero

larryz said:


> I looked, I didn't see anything about swapping FPs for individual members of a group....maybe I missed it...


http://www.easywdw.com/forums/showthread.php?21568-New-Examples-of-Booking-and-Modifying-FP


----------



## SuperShredder

Quick question I hope someone can help with with here before I call Disney.

I have an upcoming trip, Dec. 5th - 13th.  I have 9 day park hopper tickets purchased through Disney in my Disney Experience. 

I am staying offsite for just one night on Dec. 5th with some family, I check into the Polynesian on the 6th and stay there the remainder of my trip through the 13th.

At the 60 day point I was able to make my fastpasses as usual for the 6th-13th but wasn't able to for the 5th.  I assumed I would be able to do it at the 30 day mark but when that hit I still wasn't able to.  I am able to book any day AFTER the 13th though, but nothing BEFORE the 6th. Is there anyway I will be able to book fastpasses for Dec. 5th?  I am assuming that if it is possible Disney will have to change something on my reservation but wanted to check here to see if anyone has experience doing this in the past. Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

SuperShredder said:


> Quick question I hope someone can help with with here before I call Disney.
> 
> I have an upcoming trip, Dec. 5th - 13th.  I have 9 day park hopper tickets purchased through Disney in my Disney Experience.
> 
> I am staying offsite for just one night on Dec. 5th with some family, I check into the Polynesian on the 6th and stay there the remainder of my trip through the 13th.
> 
> At the 60 day point I was able to make my fastpasses as usual for the 6th-13th but wasn't able to for the 5th.  I assumed I would be able to do it at the 30 day mark but when that hit I still wasn't able to.  I am able to book any day AFTER the 13th though, but nothing BEFORE the 6th. Is there anyway I will be able to book fastpasses for Dec. 5th?  I am assuming that if it is possible Disney will have to change something on my reservation but wanted to check here to see if anyone has experience doing this in the past. Thanks!


You will have to wait until you arrive at WDW. You will need to activate the ticket portion of your "package" at Guest Relations and book FPs for that park day.

If you had linked separate tickets, you would have been able to book for the 5th at 60-days out from your resort reservation. "Packaged" tickets do not allow you that early convenience.


----------



## larryz

hiroMYhero said:


> http://www.easywdw.com/forums/showthread.php?21568-New-Examples-of-Booking-and-Modifying-FP


Ahhhh.  I missed the key phrase I was looking for the first time...
"*Said another way, de-select the people that you want to keep the Test Track FP+ they already have, only the people with green check marks by their name will get Soarin'."*

Easier than making a batch of pickled wieners!  

*Domo arigato!*


----------



## hiroMYhero

larryz said:


> Ahhhh.  I missed the key phrase I was looking for the first time...
> "*Said another way, de-select the people that you want to keep the Test Track FP+ they already have, only the people with green check marks by their name will get Soarin'."*
> 
> Easier than making a batch of pickled wieners!
> 
> *Domo arigato!*


Too funny, Larry. I'm pretty sure "pickled wieners" is your DIS legacy!

And really, Modifying on the app is very easy!


----------



## nervous1sttimer

I re-read all the 1st page posts but don't see this anywhere. I have MBs and RFID tickets. Is it possible to use the tickets at the kiosks to obtain additional same-day FP+s? I know it works with old KTTW cards, but I don't know about current tickets. The tickets and MBs are already both linked to the same accounts, so I am assuming the answer is no, but I wanted to confirm.


----------



## doconeill

nervous1sttimer said:


> I re-read all the 1st page posts but don't see this anywhere. I have MBs and RFID tickets. Is it possible to use the tickets at the kiosks to obtain additional same-day FP+s? I know it works with old KTTW cards, but I don't know about current tickets. The tickets and MBs are already both linked to the same accounts, so I am assuming the answer is no, but I wanted to confirm.



If they are the same tickets that are already associated with your MDX account that the magicbands are also associated with, then definitely no. They are essentially the same "key" to access your MDX account.


----------



## Trixie15

This is the dumbest question but I need to know!  It's 10 p.m. CST on 11/24/15.  MDE says I can make fastpass reservations on 11/25/15.  So does that mean that at 11 p.m. CST (midnight EST) it will change and I'll be allowed to make reservations?  Or do I need to wait till after midnight CST?


----------



## siskaren

Trixie15 said:


> This is the dumbest question but I need to know!  It's 10 p.m. CST on 11/24/15.  MDE says I can make fastpass reservations on 11/25/15.  So does that mean that at 11 p.m. CST (midnight EST) it will change and I'll be allowed to make reservations?  Or do I need to wait till after midnight CST?



It's midnight EST.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Question for the expert! If we have 3 FP at HS, last one being at 3:10, what are the chances we'd be able to get a 4th FP for Fantasmic that night? Slim?


----------



## hiroMYhero

MickeyWaffles said:


> Question for the expert! If we have 3 FP at HS, last one being at 3:10, what are the chances we'd be able to get a 4th FP for Fantasmic that night? Slim?


If there are two Fants, there's a very good chance of getting a FP.


----------



## siskaren

hiroMYhero said:


> If there are two Fants, there's a very good chance of getting a FP.



Actually, from what I've read in other posts, there's a good chance of getting a 4th FP for Fantasmic even when there's only one.


----------



## hiroMYhero

siskaren said:


> Actually, from what I've read in other posts, there's a good chance of getting a 4th FP for Fantasmic even when there's only one.


That's true; we picked up FPs at 7:30p for an 8:00 one Fant-only night. But, the OP didn't say when she's in Studios so I was being cautious especially with so many things down in the park.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

hiroMYhero said:


> That's true; we picked up FPs at 7:30p for an 8:00 one Fant-only night. But, the OP didn't say when she's in Studios so I was being cautious especially with so many things down in the park.



It's Jan. 8. Only one Fantasmic that night AND there's EMH. I'm guessing that will affect things ...


----------



## hiroMYhero

@MickeyWaffles - keep checking the schedules. The SW fireworks will be happening that night so a 2nd Fantasmic may be added.


----------



## nervous1sttimer

hiroMYhero said:


> @MickeyWaffles - keep checking the schedules. The SW fireworks will be happening that night so a 2nd Fantasmic may be added.


Would they add a 2nd F! in the off-season? We are planning to catch the SW fireworks on January 23rd and return to HS a second time later in our trip for F! because I assumed we wouldn't be able to get to both in one night. My understanding is that 2 F!s are typically reserved for high-season.


----------



## Robo

nervous1sttimer said:


> 1. Would they add a 2nd F! in the off-season? We are planning to catch the SW fireworks on January 23rd and return to HS a second time later in our trip for F! because
> 
> 2. I assumed we wouldn't be able to get to both in one night.
> 
> 3. My understanding is that 2 F!s are typically reserved for high-season.



1. Sometimes they do add a second performance.
Look for it to show up within 5-30 days before the date.
(They can even add a show the day-of.)

2. Yes, you should be able to see both F! and the Star Wars fireworks in the same night.

3. Nope.


----------



## alwaysmom

This FP system is all new to me. I just read this whole thread and am completely confused.  This sounds like a big pain in the ars! And your locked in to that park on that particular day in order to utilize them. I do have a lot of time before I can book FP so maybe by then I will have a better understanding but geez why make is so difficult.


----------



## alwaysmom

While I'm on the subject....Has anyone ever received a FP from Disney in which you are instructed to go to Guest services to utilize? If so were you able to pick any ride with FP or is it only based on what FP still have availability?


----------



## doconeill

alwaysmom said:


> While I'm on the subject....Has anyone ever received a FP from Disney in which you are instructed to go to Guest services to utilize? If so were you able to pick any ride with FP or is it only based on what FP still have availability?



That sounds like a form of Guest Recovery card given under various circumstances. In general, I believe they will allow you to use at any FP attraction, but there may be exceptions.


----------



## alwaysmom

doconeill said:


> That sounds like a form of Guest Recovery card given under various circumstances. In general, I believe they will allow you to use at any FP attraction, but there may be exceptions.



Thank you!


----------



## larryz

alwaysmom said:


> This FP system is all new to me. I just read this whole thread and am completely confused.  This sounds like a big pain in the ars! And your locked in to that park on that particular day in order to utilize them. I do have a lot of time before I can book FP so maybe by then I will have a better understanding but geez why make is so difficult.


A lot of people rope drop one park, hit their major must-do's before the crowds form, then park hop to another park where they've made their FP+s for later in the day.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

larryz said:


> A lot of people rope drop one park, hit their major must-do's before the crowds form, then park hop to another park where they've made their FP+s for later in the day.



That's what we did this past August and September. Worked perfectly.


----------



## CJK

My apologies if this has been addressed, but I can't find the answer. Some friends are attending MVMCP next week. As has been reported here, they were able to book 3 fast passes between 4pm and 7pm with only a MVMCP ticket. Does this mean they will be able to scan their party tickets at the fast pass kiosks for those 3 fast passes? They don't have magic bands since they are staying offsite. Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

CJK said:


> My apologies if this has been addressed, but I can't find the answer. Some friends are attending MVMCP next week. As has been reported here, they were able to book 3 fast passes between 4pm and 7pm with only a MVMCP ticket. Does this mean they will be able to scan their party tickets at the fast pass kiosks for those 3 fast passes? They don't have magic bands since they are staying offsite. Thanks!


Yes. Scanning their tickets at the FP tapstiles will be the only way to access their FP data.


----------



## CJK

Thanks! So it's not 'against the rules' to actually physically scan your MVMCP ticket to use your fast passes?


----------



## hiroMYhero

The MVMCP ticket is a valid ticket and the guests are in the park. Any RFID that provides the link to FP data is acceptable and definitely works. There is no problem at all.


----------



## pens4821

I'm going to try to book FP for an evening in MK last week of February.  the day we are looking is the most recommended park low crowd levels.  I'd like to see wishes and MSEP. MSEP has a 7 and 9 (MK closes at 9) wishes is 8. I was wondering if I should get FP for the early or late MSEP or if I should not even get it. Will the second parade at closing be easy to secure a good spot without it?  

I'm not that worried about using the FPs. We have 3 other days planned at MK with FP. We are just going in the evening for a couple rides (will use our extra one FP on buzz as my nephew loves it and if we don't use the other on MSEP we will use it for Peter Pan, pooh or the speedway) and do AK in the morning with no FP.


----------



## rjmaple

I am sure this is covered somewhere in the 201 pages but a search did not find it. If I have booked fastpasses for one park on a given day and decide to go to a different park,  how do I change my fastpasses?  The most obvious way is to cancel the original bookings but I have read about problems when cancelling and don't want to have to contact tech support. Am I too paranoid on this? I see no function to switch attractions between parks. Thanks.


----------



## hiroMYhero

rjmaple said:


> I am sure this is covered somewhere in the 201 pages but a search did not find it. If I have booked fastpasses for one park on a given day and decide to go to a different park,  how do I change my fastpasses?  The most obvious way is to cancel the original bookings but I have read about problems when cancelling and don't want to have to contact tech support. Am I too paranoid on this? I see no function to switch attractions between parks. Thanks.


You'd have to go in and Modify and Cancel all three to be able to choose a different park.

Warnings about canceling apply to only one or two FPs being canceled. Canceling all 3 gives you the ability to choose a different day and/or park.


----------



## rjmaple

Thank you. Just what I wanted to hear. I wouldn't want to switch late but  a rainy weather forecast,  for example, might change AK to DS.


----------



## CJK

I just cancelled 1 fast pass on our MK day. I know we won't be there to use it, but will still use the other 2. The cancelled FP is still showing up in MDE. Is this a problem in any way?


----------



## Sydnerella

we arrive onsite 4 days prior to my inlaws who have AP and resort reservation. If they are linked to our MDE as FandF, will I be able to make their FP reservations as soon as our 60day window opens or not until 60days from their onsite stay?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Sydnerella said:


> we arrive onsite 4 days prior to my inlaws who have AP and resort reservation. If they are linked to our MDE as FandF, will I be able to make their FP reservations as soon as our 60day window opens or not until 60days from their onsite stay?


You'll be able to book for them when your window opens because they don't have a "package." Their APs aren't tied to their room reservation - they are separately linked ticket entitlements.


----------



## kat08

Am I blind? lol  I looked on Post #2, after the suggested priority stuff but I don't see the tier structure for Epcot and Hollywood Studios.  Having been to WDW 2 years ago, I understand the FP+ and MDE booking concept but I wanted to know the FP+ tiers so I can plan ahead when it's time to reserve my FPs..and it's almost time (Dec 15.)


----------



## hiroMYhero

kat08 said:


> Am I blind? lol  I looked on Post #2, after the suggested priority stuff but I don't see the tier structure for Epcot and Hollywood Studios.  Having been to WDW 2 years ago, I understand the FP+ and MDE booking concept but I wanted to know the FP+ tiers so I can plan ahead when it's time to reserve my FPs..and it's almost time (Dec 15.)


Perhaps color-blind?  lol
Tier 1 rides are in purple font. Everything else not in purple is Tier 2.


----------



## kat08

hiroMYhero said:


> Perhaps color-blind?  lol
> Tier 1 rides are in purple font. Everything else not in purple is Tier 2.


Haha!  Thank you!


----------



## kat08

I just wanted to say that this thread ROCKS!  Props, mesaboy2!


----------



## Sydnerella

hiroMYhero said:


> http://www.easywdw.com/forums/showthread.php?21568-New-Examples-of-Booking-and-Modifying-FP



This thread is useful, but I am not getting the same option when I follow directions for "*Post 3* - Example of using the Copy to get a difficult FP+ like 7DMT or A&E."

My screen does not give the same option as the screen in the example - the example says "Add friends and family to existing fastpass+" where mine says "Update guests on a fastpass+ selection".  

Nevermind - It says something different but the steps are the same!  I figured it out.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Sydnerella said:


> This thread is useful, but I am not getting the same option when I follow directions for "*Post 3* - Example of using the Copy to get a difficult FP+ like 7DMT or A&E."
> 
> My screen does not give the same option as the screen in the example - the example says "Add friends and family to existing fastpass+" where mine says "Update guests on a fastpass+ selection".  So it does not appear that I can copy the fastpasses I made for 2 bands onto the other 4 bands. When I click on it, the 4 people I did not book are grayed out and I cannot select them, only modify the FPs for the 2 people I did booked.
> 
> Is this different in the app? I am doing it from the website.
> 
> My screen is shown below:
> 
> View attachment 139382


Your best option is not to Copy. Book for your total of 6 and after you have completed booking for all park days, go back to your MK day and Modify 4 people for BTMRR.

I don't use the website, I only use the app, and I never Copy. Always book for all members of your party and then only Modify for the sub-grouping that needs a less in demand option.


----------



## senadler

I thought I had this all figured out, but planning for our spring trip I am not sure if this will work.  I know I can book at 60 days for our whole party as long as some of us are staying on site.  But what if you are trying to book at two different parks?  Is there a way to book those on-site at one park and those that are just linked to us at another park all at 60 days?  I guess worst case they can book at 30, but thought I would check.


----------



## hiroMYhero

senadler said:


> I thought I had this all figured out, but planning for our spring trip I am not sure if this will work.  I know I can book at 60 days for our whole party as long as some of us are staying on site.  But what if you are trying to book at two different parks?  Is there a way to book those on-site at one park and those that are just linked to us at another park all at 60 days?  I guess worst case they can book at 30, but thought I would check.


As long as one onsite person is grouped with the offsite people, the 60 days apply. You can book that group and then go in and Modify the one onsite person back to the target park with the other onsiters. Copy may apply here.

Or, book the total group for the onsiter's park. THEN, go in and Modify the offsiters to change FPs to their park. Because they already have FPs booked, the system will allow them to change parks.


----------



## txcorey

We are arriving on January 1st and plan to go to MK that day. Our tickets are tied to a Stay, Play, and Dine package that starts on January 2nd. So, since the tickets are with the package, I wasn't able to book FP+ for our visit to MK on the 1st. We are flying into MCO around 11am and taking the MDE. I have 2 questions:
1. Will we have a problem using those tix on the 1st or do we need to do something to activate them first?
2. How is the best way to book FP+ once we arrive? Do we have to wait until we've been scanned into the park and then we can book them via the app?

I'm in new territory here as we've never been in this situation. I'd appreciate any insight you can give me.
Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

1. Guest Relations can activate the ticket portion of your package on the day of your arrival. Take your package Confirmation # and ID.
2. As soon as your tickets are activated, use the MDE app and begin booking your FPs.


----------



## txcorey

hiroMYhero said:


> 1. Guest Relations can activate the ticket portion of your package on the day of your arrival. Take your package Confirmation # and ID.
> 2. As soon as your tickets are activated, use the MDE app and begin booking your FPs.


Thanks!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

hiroMYhero said:


> As long as one onsite person is grouped with the offsite people, the 60 days apply. You can book that group and then go in and Modify the one onsite person back to the target park with the other onsiters. Copy may apply here.
> 
> Or, book the total group for the onsiter's park. THEN, go in and Modify the offsiters to change FPs to their park. Because they already have FPs booked, the system will allow them to change parks.



Along similar lines, I have a package with a one night stay, but a nine day ticket.  I will be staying on-site for the first night solo with a friend, and then the rest of my party will arrive and we will be off-site.

At my 60 day window (which is in 2 days- eek!) can I make FPs for my whole trip (my 9 day ticket?)? Or is the 60 day benefit only for the number of on-site nights reserved?

That answer will determine whether I can book all of my party's FPs at 60 days (their tickets will be connected to MDE) . . .


----------



## hiroMYhero

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Along similar lines, I have a package with a one night stay, but a nine day ticket.  I will be staying on-site for the first night solo with a friend, and then the rest of my party will arrive and we will be off-site.
> 
> At my 60 day window (which is in 2 days- eek!) can I make FPs for my whole trip (my 9 day ticket?)? Or is the 60 day benefit only for the number of on-site nights reserved?
> 
> That answer will determine whether I can book all of my party's FPs at 60 days (their tickets will be connected to MDE) . . .


At 60 days out, you can book FPs for check-in date through checkout date. Then, when you move offsite, you'll book FPs on a rolling 60 basis for each offsite park day.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Thanks @hiroMYhero !


----------



## JoeATC

We have a 10 day ticket and are planning an onsite stay of 14 days this summer. I know you can select FP+ for any of the 10 days during the 14 day stay. Question: At what point can you select FP+ for days 11-14? Do you have to you use all 10 days first or after you use day 1 can you select day 11 and so on? 

The advice offered on this board made our Thanksgiving trip run smoothly, I really appreciate your help HMH.


----------



## hiroMYhero

JoeATC said:


> We have a 10 day ticket and are planning an onsite stay of 14 days this summer. I know you can select FP+ for any of the 10 days during the 14 day stay. Question: At what point can you select FP+ for days 11-14? Do you have to you use all 10 days first or after you use day 1 can you select day 11 and so on?
> 
> The advice offered on this board made our Thanksgiving trip run smoothly, I really appreciate your help HMH.


You can book for any of the 10 park days that fall within your onsite stay. If you wanted to choose day #14 and book FPs and then day #2 etc. it doesn't matter the sequence of your FP selecting. Your booking window is open, choose which days you want to book.


----------



## JoeATC

hiroMYhero said:


> You can book for any of the 10 park days that fall within your onsite stay. If you wanted to choose day #14 and book FPs and then day #2 etc. it doesn't matter the sequence of your FP selecting. Your booking window is open, choose which days you want to book.




Ooops, I realized the answer after I posted, duh.  I meant to ask if you had a second set of unused 10 day tickets that you use for additional FP+s, hypothetically speaking of course.


----------



## hiroMYhero

JoeATC said:


> Ooops, I realized the answer after I posted, duh.  I meant to ask if you had a second set of unused 10 day tickets that you use for additional FP+s, hypothetically speaking of course.


If you have a 2nd set and they are linked to "new phantom" people in your MDE, you can hypothetically book FPs for them 60 days out if one onsite member is grouped with them. 

If you are only using a 10-day ticket, is there a purpose in booking FPs for all 14 days?


----------



## hisgal2

I'm sorry if this is a question that has already been answered, but I did a search and didn't see anything and thought this might be the best place to ask.

I've got our FP's booked and got everything I wanted (yay!).  Now I'm trying to make some rough touring plans just so I kind of have a plan of when/where we are going each day we are in the park.  My question is once we get into the FP que, what would be a normal wait time?  I realize wait times are probably subjective to how busy a park is on a given day, but I need some sort of input.  Most of our FP's are one right after another from 9-12:30.  Basically, I'm trying to figure our if there would be time to grab a quick service meal if we do a 10-11 FP right at 10 and then a 11-12 FP closer to 12.  Would that work or would it be pushing it?


----------



## Wood Nymph

hisgal2 said:


> I'm sorry if this is a question that has already been answered, but I did a search and didn't see anything and thought this might be the best place to ask.
> 
> I've got our FP's booked and got everything I wanted (yay!).  Now I'm trying to make some rough touring plans just so I kind of have a plan of when/where we are going each day we are in the park.  My question is once we get into the FP que, what would be a normal wait time?  I realize wait times are probably subjective to how busy a park is on a given day, but I need some sort of input.  Most of our FP's are one right after another from 9-12:30.  Basically, I'm trying to figure our if there would be time to grab a quick service meal if we do a 10-11 FP right at 10 and then a 11-12 FP closer to 12.  Would that work or would it be pushing it?


The fast pass lines can be very fast, as quick as a minute. There are also times when there is a bit of a wait, especially if you enter the fp line exactly at the fp start time. Then the line might take a little longer, but still just  a few minutes. There would be exceptions if the ride was stopped for awhile, but you can't anticipate those kinds of things.

We like to use our fastpasses back to back. So if we have one fp that begins at 10 am and a second fp that begins at 11am, we will get in the fp line toward the end of the fp period, for example, at 10:45am for a 10 am - 11am fp. By the time we are done with that first fp, our next fp window is usually open. This allows us to be able to ride two rides within a little more than an hour, between 10:55am and 12:00 in my example, which gives us more time to do other things like eat or watch parades, etc.

There is supposed to be a grace period where they will let you on 5 minutes before your fp time starts and doesn't expire until 15 minutes after your time ends. But I think the CM working the ride can decide whether or not to let you on the ride if you show up outside of your actual fp time period.


----------



## doconeill

Depends on what you mean by "wait". 

At some attractions, the Fastpass line doesn't take you straight to the attraction itself, but will get you to the pre-show area pretty fast - but that also depends on the attraction.

For instance, at Soarin', you bypass the line to the point where they divide you to one of the two concourses...there you wait in line for several minutes to then be divided up into one of the three sections, etc. Then you wait for the next cycle. But the wait time is fairly consistent - generally two or three cycles.

At RNRC and ToT, you bypass the main line to get to the pre-show, but then you have to wait in lines afterwards. Those waits are also fairly consistent at that point.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

So we're going for a week at the end of August but mostly doing water parks and pool time.  Right now we are planning one morning/early afternoon at Epcot then hopping in the evening to DHS and one MK day.  

I figure we will rope drop Epcot and save our FP+ for DHS.  We'll head straight to Soarin and I don't think the rest will be too bad on a Monday morning.  None of us will go on RnR or TOT (yes, all chickens in my family, lol).  I am thinking of getting Toy Story Mania, Star Tours and Fantasmic.  Would anyone suggest something different?  

Yes, I am an early planner.  

Thank you.


----------



## Robo

chloelovesdisney said:


> So we're going for a week at the end of August...
> 
> I figure we will rope drop Epcot and save our FP+ for DHS.  We'll head straight to Soarin and I don't think the rest will be too bad on a Monday morning.  None of us will go on RnR or TOT (yes, all chickens in my family, lol).  I am thinking of getting Toy Story Mania, Star Tours and Fantasmic.  Would anyone suggest something different?



Seldom a need to *pre-book* a FP+ for Fantasmic!

Especially in August, it is very likely that you will be able to pick up a Fantasmic! FP+ (as your 4th or 5th FP+ of the day) on your way to the theater to see the show.


----------



## subtchr

chloelovesdisney said:


> I am thinking of getting Toy Story Mania, Star Tours and Fantasmic.  Would anyone suggest something different?





Robo said:


> Seldom a need to *pre-book* a FP+ for Fantasmic!
> 
> Especially in August, it is very likely that you will be able to pick up a Fantasmic! FP+ (as your 4th or 5th FP+ of the day) on your way to the theater to see the show.



You can't get both Toy Story and Fantasmic in your first three, as they are both Tier 1 fast passes. So as Robo suggests, just wait until after you use your three to get Fantasmic as the fourth. It has always been available later afternoon or early evening when I have tried.

For your third, if you REALLY don't want to try Tower of Terror (c'mon, you can do it!), just do one of the shows (other than Beauty and the Beast, which is also Tier 1). They don't really require a FP, but at more crowded times they can be nice to have.


----------



## TheSpooph

Question about FP+ and large groups. Right now we have 6 people going together (4 adults, 1 child, 1 infant). Is it difficult to book the 6 passes all at once? Or should the copy method be used? Since this is a grandparents/parents/kids trip, I think we will all want to stick together. 

That said, there is a chance that we will grow to be a group of 9!!  I know some of those people will want to do different things, but they mainly want to see the kids and watch their reactions to the park. 

9 (even 6) sounds like a lot. What are your experiences with large parties?


----------



## Robo

TheSpooph said:


> Question about FP+ and large groups. Right now we have 6 people going together (4 adults, 1 child, 1 infant).
> 
> 1. Is it difficult to book the 6 passes all at once?
> 
> 2. Or should the copy method be used? Since this is a grandparents/parents/kids trip, I think we will all want to stick together.
> 
> That said,
> 
> 3. there is a chance that we will grow to be a group of 9!!  I know some of those people will want to do different things, but they mainly want to see the kids and watch their reactions to the park.
> 
> 9 (even 6) sounds like a lot. What are your experiences with large parties?



1. It varies. It can be just a simple as booking for 2... or, much more difficult for tough-to-get FP+, especially during busy times.

2. Try for all 6 at once. It should work well in many cases.

3. Same answer as above.
If your group grows AFTER you've booked for the original guests,
try the "copy" method and see if that will do the trick.


----------



## TheSpooph

Robo said:


> 1. It varies. It can be just a simple as booking for 2... or, much more difficult for tough-to-get FP+, especially during busy times.
> 
> 2. Try for all 6 at once. It should work well in many cases.
> 
> 3. Same answer as above.
> If your group grows AFTER you've booked for the original guests,
> try the "copy" method and see if that will do the trick.



Thanks! I'm going to try for A/E - should be the only really tough one I have. Counting down the days!


----------



## Day-Day

Searching for specific information is so difficult on this forum so I'm posting something that I'm sure has been asked already and I have looked a little...

Looking at the rules for FP+ booking:
2.  Onsite guests (which includes those staying at the Swan and Dolphin but not at Shades of Green nor any Downtown Disney-area hotels) can prebook attractions up to 60 days in advance of the beginning of an on-site stay and for their entire trip. In other words, at 60 days before a check-in date one can make FP+ selections for the entire trip--up to 14 days. This can be done via the MDE/MDX website or app. FP+ *can be prebooked for the number of days equal to the guests linked ticket.*
5. If the number of onsite resort days booked exceeds the number of ticket days in an MDX account, the prebooked FP+s can be scheduled on nonconsecutive days.​
We are booking for 8 nights but currently have 5-day tickets (purchased from discount broker) with plans to add at least one additional day after we arrive.  It looks like we will limited to pre-booking FP+ for only 5 of the 8 days covered by our resort reservation when we reach 60-days out.  I don't think it matters, but we are booked as room-only through a travel agent that treats it somewhat like a package (e.g. we have to pay in full by 45 days out but can still get full refund if canceled 5 days or longer prior to arrival).

I'm 99% certain that I am stuck with only getting 5-days to pre-book FP+ until we go to a park and use our ticket then upgrade to take advantage of the cost savings.  I purchased from Undercover Tourists and there has been at least one price increase since then.

Any experiences or suggestions for either adding another day to our ticket early or booking additional FP+ days with out current situation?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Day-Day said:


> I'm 99% certain that I am stuck with only getting 5-days to pre-book FP+ until we go to a park and use our ticket then upgrade to take advantage of the cost savings.


That's correct. 

You'll need to enter a park and then upgrade your ticket by one day. If you are planning on AK, leave that day FP-free until you add on the extra day. Then immediately choose FPs for your AK day.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

subtchr said:


> You can't get both Toy Story and Fantasmic in your first three, as they are both Tier 1 fast passes. So as Robo suggests, just wait until after you use your three to get Fantasmic as the fourth. It has always been available later afternoon or early evening when I have tried.
> 
> For your third, if you REALLY don't want to try Tower of Terror (c'mon, you can do it!), just do one of the shows (other than Beauty and the Beast, which is also Tier 1). They don't really require a FP, but at more crowded times they can be nice to have.





Robo said:


> Seldom a need to *pre-book* a FP+ for Fantasmic!
> 
> Especially in August, it is very likely that you will be able to pick up a Fantasmic! FP+ (as your 4th or 5th FP+ of the day) on your way to the theater to see the show.




Thank you both, I totally forgot about the tiers in DHS.  Toy Story Mania is definitely our priority so we will forget about the Fantasmic FP. 

We did ToT once, that was enough for all of us for our lifetimes, lol.


----------



## subtchr

chloelovesdisney said:


> Toy Story Mania is definitely our priority so we will forget about the Fantasmic FP.



As Robo and I mentioned, there is no reason to forget the Fantasmic FP. You can get it as a fourth or subsequent FP at a kiosk. 

Have fun!!


----------



## mom2rose&john

We plan on going to Epcot during the day and then hopping over to HS.  If I get my three FP's for Epcot can I get a fourth at HS?


----------



## doconeill

mom2rose&john said:


> We plan on going to Epcot during the day and then hopping over to HS.  If I get my three FP's for Epcot can I get a fourth at HS?



Yes. See "Additional/Same-Day FP+" in the first post in this thread.


----------



## hiroMYhero

@Going_2_WDW  to the boards! The OP is still around. I know he replies to PMs but you aren't able to PM Mesa because you only have 1 post.


----------



## NYHeel

Is there anyway to move an already linked ticket card or band from one person to another? My friend and his family are going at around the same time as me except he's using a combination of e-tickets and old comp paper tickets. Since he doesn't have bands, at some point he's going to have to get the RFID ticket card. 

I was wondering if there was a way to give him a few of my ticket cards that I don't need since we have bands. This way he could avoid the hassle of going to guest services before entering the park.


----------



## hiroMYhero

NYHeel said:


> Is there anyway to move an already linked ticket card or band from one person to another? My friend and his family are going at around the same time as me except he's using a combination of e-tickets and old comp paper tickets. Since he doesn't have bands, at some point he's going to have to get the RFID ticket card.
> 
> I was wondering if there was a way to give him a few of my ticket cards that I don't need since we have bands. This way he could avoid the hassle of going to guest services before entering the park.


Comp paper tickets can be exchanged at the park entrance tapstile, but, because he has 4, changing all 4 out at Guest Relations would be easier.

You can't give him a ticket card because that remains permanently linked to the specific MDE profile. If he used one of your ticket cards, he would automatically take a park entitlement from your MDE if he enters the park before you do and his biometric gets linked to that ticket.

The easiest thing for him to do is convert at Guest Relations or buy a MB to link to that specific MDE Profile.


----------



## CarrieR

I discovered something new - hadn't seen it discussed, though I don't follow the thread regularly. I did read the first few posts and the last eight or so pages.

The rule (insofar as I was aware) is no overlapping FPs. However, I discovered a small loophole of limited usefulness.  Once you have redeemed a FP+, you can move your next reservation into that time slot.  

Example: we had an 8:30A Everest, 9:30A Dino, and 10:30A Primeval Whirl.  We did Safari at rope drop, hit Everest around 9 and made it to Dino about 9:25. Waited for that window to open, and then as soon as we tapped our bands at the checkpoint, I went to the app and was able to move PW to 9:55. 

It was around 9:40 at this time, so we were able to go to PW immediately upon finishing, and were leaving the park by 10:20 (instead of standing around waiting for our window to open.)

Obviously this will only work with lower-level FPs that are likely to have immediate availability, but it saved us a good 45m of waiting around.  (We also looked at making a similar change at DHS one night so it's a repeatable phenomenon.)

Is this a known feature?


----------



## hiroMYhero

CarrieR said:


> I discovered something new - hadn't seen it discussed, though I don't follow the thread regularly. I did read the first few posts and the last eight or so pages.
> 
> The rule (insofar as I was aware) is no overlapping FPs. However, I discovered a small loophole of limited usefulness.  Once you have redeemed a FP+, you can move your next reservation into that time slot.
> 
> Example: we had an 8:30A Everest, 9:30A Dino, and 10:30A Primeval Whirl.  We did Safari at rope drop, hit Everest around 9 and made it to Dino about 9:25. Waited for that window to open, and then as soon as we tapped our bands at the checkpoint, I went to the app and was able to move PW to 9:55.
> 
> It was around 9:40 at this time, so we were able to go to PW immediately upon finishing, and were leaving the park by 10:20 (instead of standing around waiting for our window to open.)
> 
> Obviously this will only work with lower-level FPs that are likely to have immediate availability, but it saved us a good 45m of waiting around.  (We also looked at making a similar change at DHS one night so it's a repeatable phenomenon.)
> 
> Is this a known feature?


Yes, it is. It's a perk of digital FPs and can be surprising to those who are still thinking of the original FP system.


----------



## NYHeel

hiroMYhero said:


> Comp paper tickets can be exchanged at the park entrance tapstile, but, because he has 4, changing all 4 out at Guest Relations would be easier.
> 
> You can't give him a ticket card because that remains permanently linked to the specific MDE profile. If he used one of your ticket cards, he would automatically take a park entitlement from your MDE if he enters the park before you do and his biometric gets linked to that ticket.
> 
> The easiest thing for him to do is convert at Guest Relations or buy a MB to link to that specific MDE Profile.


That's what I figured but I wasn't sure if there was a way to "un-link" a band or card from a profile. Now I realize that you can't. I wonder if a local Disney store would give him blank ticket cards so that he could link them to his profiles on MDE. Sort of like buying MBs but with cards.


----------



## BellaBaby

DH and I are going for a short trip (offsite) in Feb. Then again in June with the kids. We are thinking of getting an AP to save on parking when we are offsite. In June we are booked at the Contemporary for the first 4 nights, then move offsite. So as far as the AP goes, I understand I can book Fps for the June trip for 7 days even though our onsite stay is 5 days/4nights. Do the 7 days of Fps need to be booked consecutively? We will be taking breaks as we will be in Fl for 2 weeks. Also the kids will get the rolling 60 days when we move offsite correct? 

TIA!!


----------



## doconeill

BellaBaby said:


> DH and I are going for a short trip (offsite) in Feb. Then again in June with the kids. We are thinking of getting an AP to save on parking when we are offsite. In June we are booked at the Contemporary for the first 4 nights, then move offsite. So as far as the AP goes, I understand I can book Fps for the June trip for 7 days even though our onsite stay is 5 days/4nights. Do the 7 days of Fps need to be booked consecutively? We will be taking breaks as we will be in Fl for 2 weeks. Also the kids will get the rolling 60 days when we move offsite correct?
> 
> TIA!!



No, they do not need to be consecutive, but any 7 days within the booking window you have available at the time.

Everyone on the reservation should still have the rolling 60 day window until your actual check-in day.


----------



## wed100105

We are headed back to WDW this summer (June 10) with four days military tickets. When we went last time (Spring Break 2014) FP+ was just being rolled out and we had military tickets, so I had to make all of our FP reservations in the park.

This year we are taking DH, myself, my cousin (22-first time guest!), DD8, DS4, and a newborn. We wil have four days of park hopper tickets. I love Dis planning, but I am a tangled mess of nerves with trying to decide what to book for FP and how to work out dining reservations. If anyone has tips, especially on how to be utilize rider swap, I would really appreciate it.

Here is what I have planned for park days based on recommended park calendars and our dining reservations. My husband and cousin both picked an Epcot restaurant for their picks of the week.

We are rope drop people, and usually head back for a few hours around 12-4. Then we stay out until the parks close. We will be driving and we are staying at SSR.

Sunday, June 12- Animal Kingdom opening, Epcot dinner at Teppen Edo at 5.
Monday- HS morning, Epcot Beirgarten reservation 5:15
Tuesday, June 14-  MK day - before park opening breakfast CRT at 8:20, lunch at BOG
Thursday, June 16- MK day, reservations at Ohana at 5 pm


----------



## ougrad86

TheSpooph said:


> Thanks! I'm going to try for A/E - should be the only really tough one I have. Counting down the days!



If you get the coveted A/E booking - or 7 Dwarves - don't do a copy.  If there are no FP's left, you could lose all of it. You can try to book one at a time overlapping for those.


----------



## ougrad86

I was thinking of picking up a FP for Fantasmic as our 4th FP.  We plan to leave the park after doing so and come back later.  When do we have to be in line and are there any seating advantages?   I seem to remember reading before that you can sit anywhere with a FP once you get in.


----------



## Robo

ougrad86 said:


> I was thinking of picking up a FP for Fantasmic as our 4th FP.  We plan to leave the park after doing so and come back later.  When do we have to be in line and are there any seating advantages?   I seem to remember reading before that you can sit anywhere with a FP once you get in.



What a FP+ for F! offers is more CHOICE in seating.

If you DO get a F! FP+, you can choose to sit in either the FP section (virtually the entire left half of the theater) or the Standby section (virtually the entire right half of the theater.)

So, whatever section has the better seating at the time you arrive, you can go there.
Without a FP, you can only choose a seat in the Standby section.

There is a very good chance that you can get a FP+ for F! as a 4th or 5th FP of the day because they issue SO MANY of them (enough to cover nearly the entire left half of the seating.) On many nights, it is possible that you can gat a FP+ for F! as you are walking to the theater.

As to when to arrive at the theater, I'd get to there 45-60 minutes before the show-time.
Even with a FP or Dining Pkg. reservation, don't wait too late.

On *busy *nights, the CMs can stop holding the reserved sections within 20-30 minutes before show-time, and turn over any available seats to waiting walk-in guests.

There is sometimes a "pre-show" (such as it is) that can help pass the last 30 minutes before show time.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Map Below-
Arrows indicate the center of the seating.
Shaded areas:
*(First or Only F! performance of the evening)*
Cyan= Standby (walk-in) seating
Red= Dining Package Reserved
Blue= FP+ Reserved
Purple= Can be either FP+ or Dining Plan Reserved, depending on needs.

*(Second or Third F! performance of the evening)*
Cyan= Standby (walk-in) seating
Red, Purple, Blue= FP+ Reserved
(Although much of the outer Blue will likely be used for Standby.)






--------------------------------------


----------



## TXStormtrooper

Do you recommend using the app or website to book FP+ when your window opens?


----------



## Robo

TXStormtrooper said:


> Do you recommend using the app or website to book FP+ when your window opens?



website


----------



## TheSpooph

ougrad86 said:


> If you get the coveted A/E booking - or 7 Dwarves - don't do a copy.  If there are no FP's left, you could lose all of it. You can try to book one at a time overlapping for those.



Wow, I had no idea a copy could cause you to lose your reservation. Sounds like I need to keep reading the FP+ thread to learn all of these rules. Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## larryz

wed100105 said:


> We are headed back to WDW this summer (June 10) with four days military tickets. When we went last time (Spring Break 2014) FP+ was just being rolled out and we had military tickets, so I had to make all of our FP reservations in the park.
> 
> This year we are taking DH, myself, my cousin (22-first time guest!), DD8, DS4, and a newborn. We wil have four days of park hopper tickets. I love Dis planning, but I am a tangled mess of nerves with trying to decide what to book for FP and how to work out dining reservations. If anyone has tips, especially on how to be utilize rider swap, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Here is what I have planned for park days based on recommended park calendars and our dining reservations. My husband and cousin both picked an Epcot restaurant for their picks of the week.
> 
> We are rope drop people, and usually head back for a few hours around 12-4. Then we stay out until the parks close. We will be driving and we are staying at SSR.
> 
> Sunday, June 12- Animal Kingdom opening, Epcot dinner at Teppen Edo at 5.
> Monday- HS morning, Epcot Beirgarten reservation 5:15
> Tuesday, June 14-  MK day - before park opening breakfast CRT at 8:20, lunch at BOG
> Thursday, June 16- MK day, reservations at Ohana at 5 pm



Looks like a plan.  As long as you have your Salute ticket voucher (from a base) or ticket (from SOG), you'll be able to load the ticket number against a person in your itinerary, and will be able to make FP+ selections 60 days in advance on your MDE account.


----------



## chekhovgirl

We did the reserved Wishes area one year and liked it a lot. Liked the location and liked not having to stake out a spot. Otherwise, we are not really parade/firework/event people, but we love Wishes. 

Question: Now that you can get additional FP after the initial three are used, if you reserve the Wishes area and won't be "using" it until 10PM, Does that mean you can't get any additional FP that day before Wishes? We'll be going at a time in April that should have shorter wait times in general, but still want to take advantage of FP if possible. Thansk!


----------



## siskaren

chekhovgirl said:


> Question: Now that you can get additional FP after the initial three are used, if you reserve the Wishes area and won't be "using" it until 10PM, Does that mean you can't get any additional FP that day before Wishes?



Correct.


----------



## chekhovgirl

siskaren said:


> Correct.



Drat. Thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## hodad

mesaboy2 said:


> Onsite guests (which includes those staying at the Swan and Dolphin but not at Shades of Green nor any Downtown Disney-area hotels) can prebook attractions up to 60 days in advance of the beginning of an on-site stay and for their entire trip.



Apologies if this has been answered before, but if I am only attending a park the day *after* I have checked out of an on-site resort, can I still book fastpass+ reservations 60 days in advance for that day's park visit? (In other words: day 1, check in. day 2, check out. day 3, visit park)


----------



## hiroMYhero

hodad said:


> Apologies if this has been answered before, but if I am only attending a park the day *after* I have checked out of an on-site resort, can I still book fastpass+ reservations 60 days in advance for that day's park visit? (In other words: day 1, check in. day 2, check out. day 3, visit park)


Yes. Exactly 60 days prior to that park day you can book your FPs. The 60-day window rolls forward each day.


----------



## hodad

Thanks for the response, hiroMYhero. Just to clarify, I can do this even if I don't visit any parks while I'm staying on-site?


----------



## hiroMYhero

hodad said:


> Thanks for the response, hiroMYhero. Just to clarify, I can do this even if I don't visit any parks while I'm staying on-site?


Correct. As long as you have tickets linked, your window opens 60 days prior to check-in... the rolling window continues forward. The FP system doesn't care if/when you visit a park, as long as you have a ticket entitlement linked you can book FPs.


----------



## hodad

Thank you!


----------



## 2nd Time Bride

Question on an on-site split stay..currently I have OKW booked (via DVC) June 12-17th. I have 3 reservations due to my room category not being available for 1 day, which I have waitlisted. I have an AP but am bringing my niece, who will have tickets for all 6 days.

When I look at my reservations, I see April 13th as my date for FP+ for the first reservation (June 12-13th), April 14th for the second (June 13-14th) and April 15th for the last (June 14-17th). Am I reading this correctly that, unless my wait list comes thru and I combine my reservations into one, I will need to get online 3 nights in a row to get my FP+?

I know it's a ways out but my second choice room category is still available now so I could drop the waitlist and combine the reservation into one. I would sacrifice the room to get the FP+ we want! TIA!


----------



## hiroMYhero

2nd Time Bride said:


> Question on an on-site split stay..currently I have OKW booked (via DVC) June 12-17th. I have 3 reservations due to my room category not being available for 1 day, which I have waitlisted. I have an AP but am bringing my niece, who will have tickets for all 6 days.
> 
> When I look at my reservations, I see April 13th as my date for FP+ for the first reservation (June 12-13th), April 14th for the second (June 13-14th) and April 15th for the last (June 14-17th). Am I reading this correctly that, unless my wait list comes thru and I combine my reservations into one, I will need to get online 3 nights in a row to get my FP+?
> 
> I know it's a ways out but my second choice room category is still available now so I could drop the waitlist and combine the reservation into one. I would sacrifice the room to get the FP+ we want! TIA!


Onsite stay > onsite stay > onsite stay keeps the FP booking open. You'll be able to book for all nights when your 60-day booking window opens based on your first onsite stay.


----------



## 2nd Time Bride

hiroMYhero said:


> Onsite stay > onsite stay > onsite stay keeps the FP booking open. You'll be able to book for all nights when your 60-day booking window opens based on your first onsite stay.



Thanks!


----------



## wed100105

Have people had luck getting 4th FPs at MK around noon? I was thinking of booking three FP in the morning 9, 10, and 11, and then trying for a 4th.


----------



## subtchr

wed100105 said:


> Have people had luck getting 4th FPs at MK around noon? I was thinking of booking three FP in the morning 9, 10, and 11, and then trying for a 4th.



Absolutely! There will always be SOMETHING available, even very late in the day. At noon, almost anything other than parades and Wishes, or A&E and 7DMT will likely be available, and even those pop up occasionally.

Also, remember that once you have a 4th or subsequent FP in your MDE, it can be modified (time or attraction) in the app, limited of course by what is available.


----------



## dwheaton

What are the best kiosks to use for extra day-of FastPasses at the Magic Kingdom?  I'm curious if some are a lot more crowded than others.


----------



## hiroMYhero

If you are in the City Hall area, there are two kiosks inside City Hall to the right of the main entrance. They aren't listed on the app but they are there and usually no line at all.


----------



## Babydreamz

CarrieR said:


> I discovered something new - hadn't seen it discussed, though I don't follow the thread regularly. I did read the first few posts and the last eight or so pages.
> 
> The rule (insofar as I was aware) is no overlapping FPs. However, I discovered a small loophole of limited usefulness.  Once you have redeemed a FP+, you can move your next reservation into that time slot.
> 
> Example: we had an 8:30A Everest, 9:30A Dino, and 10:30A Primeval Whirl.  We did Safari at rope drop, hit Everest around 9 and made it to Dino about 9:25. Waited for that window to open, and then as soon as we tapped our bands at the checkpoint, I went to the app and was able to move PW to 9:55.
> 
> It was around 9:40 at this time, so we were able to go to PW immediately upon finishing, and were leaving the park by 10:20 (instead of standing around waiting for our window to open.)
> 
> Obviously this will only work with lower-level FPs that are likely to have immediate availability, but it saved us a good 45m of waiting around.  (We also looked at making a similar change at DHS one night so it's a repeatable phenomenon.)
> 
> Is this a known feature?



I didn't even think about doing that. That is good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

I know this has been asked before. We are going to stay onsite for 5 days then move offsite. I know you can book a fastpass for the check out day, but we are checking out on a Monday and going to AK on a Tuesday. Will that be a 60 day or revert back to a 30 day? I purposely scheduled AK for that day because it isn't hard to get reservations for most of the attractions, but I was just wondering. I'm trying to rearrange our schedule so we have more down time. (late on Wednesday, half park Thurs. rope drop Friday, no park Saturday, etc. I would love to trade my Epcot Thursday for AK, then make EP Tuesday, but not if the fp bookings are 30 days out.
Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mambo Junkie said:


> Will that be a 60 day or revert back to a 30 day?


60 days out. Your 60 day window rolls forward each day after your check-out date.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Hopefully you guys can help me. We bought our tickets (through Disney) separate from the room. Now we want to add a day. I'm aware we can upgrade once we get to the park but that won't help with the fps. Is there any number I can call to add a 6th day? I figure if not, the best strategy is to skip booking AK in advance as their fps seem to be more available a few days out. We are arriving an May 4th and originally weren't going to do a park that day, but since its EMH we figured we'd head over for dinner and see a few evening attractions.


----------



## NYHeel

Mambo Junkie said:


> Hopefully you guys can help me. We bought our tickets (through Disney) separate from the room. Now we want to add a day. I'm aware we can upgrade once we get to the park but that won't help with the fps. Is there any number I can call to add a 6th day? I figure if not, the best strategy is to skip booking AK in advance as their fps seem to be more available a few days out. We are arriving an May 4th and originally weren't going to do a park that day, but since its EMH we figured we'd head over for dinner and see a few evening attractions.


I've been unable to get the day added over the phone. I'm in a similar situation.


----------



## Robo

Mambo Junkie said:


> 1. I figure... the best strategy is to skip booking AK in advance as their fps seem to be more available a few days out.
> 
> 2. We are arriving an May 4th and originally weren't going to do a park that day, but since its EMH we figured we'd head over for dinner and see a few evening attractions.



1. That'll work out just fine. FP+ in DAK won't be difficult to book, even as late as day-of.

2. Sounds like a great plan. Have FUN!


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Thank you!


----------



## Mambo Junkie

NYHeel said:


> I've been unable to get the day added over the phone. I'm in a similar situation.


I had read on another thread that if you went to ticket.inquiries@disneyworld.com then sometimes if you were very nice they might do it for you. I was not able to follow the link provided, so I called Disney tickets and the very nice CM gave me a number to call. I was on hold a little, and an IT person had to come on board, but I got it done. I'll PM you the number because I'm not sure of the rules about posting phone numbers, Good luck!


----------



## NYHeel

Mambo Junkie said:


> I had read on another thread that if you went to ticket.inquiries@disneyworld.com then sometimes if you were very nice they might do it for you. I was not able to follow the link provided, so I called Disney tickets and the very nice CM gave me a number to call. I was on hold a little, and an IT person had to come on board, but I got it done. I'll PM you the number because I'm not sure of the rules about posting phone numbers, Good luck!


Thanks a lot! I'll give it a try tomorrow morning.


----------



## NYHeel

Mambo Junkie said:


> I had read on another thread that if you went to ticket.inquiries@disneyworld.com then sometimes if you were very nice they might do it for you. I was not able to follow the link provided, so I called Disney tickets and the very nice CM gave me a number to call. I was on hold a little, and an IT person had to come on board, but I got it done. I'll PM you the number because I'm not sure of the rules about posting phone numbers, Good luck!


No dice for me. I've now tried calling about 5-6 times to get my 5 day tickets upgraded to 6 and I haven't been able to do it. I think I'm just going to give it up for now and just do it on my first day in the parks. Going in less than one week now.


----------



## cindyfan

I just posted this question as a new thread.... maybe should have put it here...... Sorry if i'm duplicating info..... but...
Staying at POR so I have the 60 day FP+ option.....
My AP expires 30 days before arrival. I plan to renew, but probably won't renew until the week that it expires (waiting for bonus check). Since my current AP will still be active at the 60 day mark, will it still allow me to make the FP+? Or does the system look at the valid dates and look for renew??
Anyone else faced this before? What happen?


----------



## sullins5

Newbie to this new FP system, so a little overwhelmed..


My 60 day window opens up in Feb. I select FP's for everyone starting on the last day of our trip and work backwards? Look at all 4 options, pick the one that is closest to my times, change the farthest time, modify, and then follow suite with the other 2 in that option,right? Whew, a lot to read on here, just hoping I'm absorbing correctly! Will I still get good choices for my first couple of days?
Hope all our tickets show up that day. Only mine are showing up under "My reservations", but if I click "My reservations and tickets", it shows all 5. Read the OP's comment about how they might not show up but that was just for the "FP+" selections right? IT had to fix my page once as it only showed my sons tickets, and now, only mine are showing up.
How do you pick which parks which days? We've got 6DPH. We're starting on a Saturday, then a possible trip to darkside on Tue/Wed, and resume WDW on Thur-Sat. Do most of you follow the crowd calendars? 

If hubs and I forgo the darkside, and purchase an addtl day at the park for that Tues for the 2 of  us, I'll just have to make FP's when I get to resort for said Tuesday park, right?
Since my crew are "Disney adults", would it be better to FP in morning (figuring they'll get to park at 9am and keep going all day into the night), and hit 4&5th FP's at 2nd parks? I know some say to wait til second park for FP's, but we won't hit the first one until 9 or so. Doubt we'll make a RD, due to their militant style of conquering the rides and staying out late.
 Sorry this is long, and TIA for ANY helps!


----------



## Robo

sullins5 said:


> Newbie to this new FP system, so a little overwhelmed..
> 
> 
> My 60 day window opens up in Feb.
> 
> 
> 1. I select FP's for everyone starting on the last day of our trip and work backwards?
> 2.  Look at all 4 options, pick the one that is closest to my times, change the farthest time, modify, and then follow suite with the other 2 in that option,right? Whew, a lot to read on here, just hoping I'm absorbing correctly!
> 3. Will I still get good choices for my first couple of days?
> 4. How do you pick which parks which days? We've got 6DPH. We're starting on a Saturday, then a possible trip to darkside on Tue/Wed, and resume WDW on Thur-Sat. Do most of you follow the crowd calendars?
> 
> 5. If hubs and I forgo the darkside, and purchase an addtl day at the park for that Tues for the 2 of  us, I'll just have to make FP's when I get to resort for said Tuesday park, right?
> 6. Since my crew are "Disney adults", would it be better to FP in morning (figuring they'll get to park at 9am and keep going all day into the night), and hit 4&5th FP's at 2nd parks? I know some say to wait til second park for FP's, but we won't hit the first one until 9 or so.
> 
> 
> 7. Doubt we'll make a RD, due to their militant style of conquering the rides and staying out late.
> Sorry this is long, and TIA for ANY helps!



1. You CAN do that. It's not a "must do."
2. Kinda, sorta. Lot's of ways to do it.
3. That can depend on SO MANY variables. (Crowds, which park, attractions wanted, etc.)
4. There are multiple crowd calendars. Pick one and stick with it. 
None are guarantees, but it's the best you can do to help "predict."
5. You can  book the additional day's FP+ as soon as you add the day to your tickets.
6. All personal preference. No "rules" that apply to all situations.
7. Rope Drop arrival (actually, about a half-hour BEFORE) can add a lot of opportunities to ride in-demand attractions before your FP+ kick in. It is one of THE most reliable "techniques" available.


----------



## sullins5

Robo said:


> 1. You CAN do that. It's not a "must do."
> 7. Rope Drop arrival (actually, about a half-hour BEFORE) can add a lot of opportunities to ride in-demand attractions before your FP+ kick in. It is one of THE most reliable "techniques" available.


Thanks for responding! It used to be easier IMHO, and hubs says " let's just go with the Flow"... But I keep telling him You can't do that anymore!...trying to figure it all out..
And...after your response on the RD, I would really, really like to try it! Thanks again!


----------



## doconeill

cindyfan said:


> I just posted this question as a new thread.... maybe should have put it here...... Sorry if i'm duplicating info..... but...
> Staying at POR so I have the 60 day FP+ option.....
> My AP expires 30 days before arrival. I plan to renew, but probably won't renew until the week that it expires (waiting for bonus check). Since my current AP will still be active at the 60 day mark, will it still allow me to make the FP+? Or does the system look at the valid dates and look for renew??
> Anyone else faced this before? What happen?



Last I recall, and this was a while ago, that no, you can't make FP+ selections for after the expiration of the AP, but they allow renewing up to 60 days before the expiration.


----------



## mom4fun

I have reservations for port Orleans for our first night and my second reservation starts the next day at all star sports. We have 8 day passes purchased separately and added to my account. When I make my fast pass reservations, will I only be able to make them for the time we're at port Orleans or for for the full 8 days?


----------



## hiroMYhero

mom4fun said:


> I have reservations for port Orleans for our first night and my second reservation starts the next day at all star sports. We have 8 day passes purchased separately and added to my account. When I make my fast pass reservations, will I only be able to make them for the time we're at port Orleans or for for the full 8 days?


The full 8 days. An onsite stay > onsite stay keeps the FP booking window open.


----------



## DisneyBabies

chekhovgirl said:


> We did the reserved Wishes area one year and liked it a lot. Liked the location and liked not having to stake out a spot. Otherwise, we are not really parade/firework/event people, but we love Wishes.
> 
> Question: Now that you can get additional FP after the initial three are used, if you reserve the Wishes area and won't be "using" it until 10PM, Does that mean you can't get any additional FP that day before Wishes? We'll be going at a time in April that should have shorter wait times in general, but still want to take advantage of FP if possible. Thansk!



Ok, here's my .02.

When they first had the Wishes! FP a few yearss ago, DH and I used it and it was great! Plenty of room, great views ... it was perfect!

Now, however ... not so much. Several hundred people crammed in a too small space, standing room only and the view is consistently blocked by lamp posts and the phones/ipads/video cameras of others. It.Was.Awful.

To answer your question, yes, as soon as you get that Wishes! FP+, your FP+'s are done until after you use the Wishes! one.

@mesaboy2  Once again I bow down to your expertise and I will NEVER waste a FP+ on Wishes! again ... unless they change the system to make it worth it again.


----------



## ReluctantDisaholic

wed100105 said:


> Have people had luck getting 4th FPs at MK around noon? I was thinking of booking three FP in the morning 9, 10, and 11, and then trying for a 4th.



We were able to get the 4th, 5th, etc FPs we wanted at MK well into the evening this summer.


----------



## Wood Nymph

We just got back from WDW this past Wednesday and I ran a little experiment while we were there. I brought our expired annual passholders cards and old MNSSHP tickets and they worked in the fastpass lines for the rides. It is easier to use a card at the fp touchpost then a MB, especially if you are using someone else's ticket for the ride. We usually let our grandson's use our fastpasses for the rides that we don't want to go on and now I know we can just give them our expired AP card instead of a MB.


----------



## jlundeen

Wow, good to know that will work for rides...I'm assuming that you had FP+ reservations but used the old cards to check in...right?


----------



## doconeill

Wood Nymph said:


> We just got back from WDW this past Wednesday and I ran a little experiment while we were there. I brought our expired annual passholders cards and old MNSSHP tickets and they worked in the fastpass lines for the rides. It is easier to use a card at the fp touchpost then a MB, especially if you are using someone else's ticket for the ride. We usually let our grandson's use our fastpasses for the rides that we don't want to go on and now I know we can just give them our expired AP card instead of a MB.



That's actually an interesting thing...the cards themselves don't "expire". Only the entitlements they are linked to. 

As long as the card remains listed and "active" in your MDX profile, it can be used interchangeably with any other cards and bands that are also active. It makes no difference what the card was used for previously, as the entitlements aren't actually tied to the card/band but to your profile, and all those cards/bands are simply "keys" to unlock your profile.


----------



## BlueFairy

So I have an MDE profile.  Myself and 2 DDs have Magic Bands from a previous trip.  DH has nothing from a previous trip.  All 3 are listed under my profile as friends and family.  

We purchased 4 will call MYW convention tickets.  Linked with the confirmation number.  I made FP+ reservations for 4 days in our trip.  We are staying at S/D.

Now, DH is an internet security professional and is not a fan of the active transmitter in MBs.  He prefers to get his ticket on a card.  So we will go to Guest Services at our first park with our confirmation number and they can give him his ticket.  But how do we ensure that he gets his ticket and not one that has been linked to the existing MBs under my profile?

Is this going to be seamless or a royal pain?

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

doconeill said:


> That's actually an interesting thing...the cards themselves don't "expire". Only the entitlements they are linked to.
> 
> As long as the card remains listed and "active" in your MDX profile, it can be used interchangeably with any other cards and bands that are also active. It makes no difference what the card was used for previously, as the entitlements aren't actually tied to the card/band but to your profile, and all those cards/bands are simply "keys" to unlock your profile.



Yes.
And, THIS is the reason why choosing to use a hard ticket to differentiate between multiple tickets in your MDE is no guarantee of which ticket will actually be deducted.
(Like not wanting to use a Hopper ticket on a given day, so the guest uses a hard ticket [that is a non-hopper] to enter a park instead of a MagicBand.)

That attempt will not necessarily result in the non-hopper ticket being deducted, as the system MIGHT
use the Hopper instead... since both of those tickets are active in the guest's MDE account.


----------



## doconeill

BlueFairy said:


> So I have an MDE profile.  Myself and 2 DDs have Magic Bands from a previous trip.  DH has nothing from a previous trip.  All 3 are listed under my profile as friends and family.
> 
> We purchased 4 will call MYW convention tickets.  Linked with the confirmation number.  I made FP+ reservations for 4 days in our trip.  We are staying at S/D.
> 
> Now, DH is an internet security professional and is not a fan of the active transmitter in MBs.  He prefers to get his ticket on a card.  So we will go to Guest Services at our first park with our confirmation number and they can give him his ticket.  But how do we ensure that he gets his ticket and not one that has been linked to the existing MBs under my profile?
> 
> Is this going to be seamless or a royal pain?
> 
> Thanks!



When you link your tickets, you can then assign them to individuals. As long as he doesn't have a band assigned to him, it can't associate with a band. 

As far as I know, when you "pick up" the tickets (I'm not sure how they handle the convention tickets currently), ask specifically for a card.


----------



## NYHeel

Robo said:


> Yes.
> And, THIS is the reason why choosing to use a hard ticket to differentiate between multiple tickets in your MDE is no guarantee of which ticket will actually be deducted.
> (Like not wanting to use a Hopper ticket on a given day, so the guest uses a hard ticket [that is a non-hopper] to enter a park instead of a MagicBand.)
> 
> That attempt will not necessarily result in the non-hopper ticket being deducted, as the system MIGHT
> use the Hopper instead... since both of those tickets are active in the guest's MDE account.


Correct. I had a very similar issue and needed to prioritize a certain ticket over the other by speaking to a Disney rep at guest services. It can be done but you generally need to speak to guest services either in person or by phone to prioritize one ticket over the other.


----------



## chekhovgirl

DisneyBabies said:


> Ok, here's my .02.
> 
> When they first had the Wishes! FP a few yearss ago, DH and I used it and it was great! Plenty of room, great views ... it was perfect!
> 
> Now, however ... not so much. Several hundred people crammed in a too small space, standing room only and the view is consistently blocked by lamp posts and the phones/ipads/video cameras of others. It.Was.Awful.
> 
> To answer your question, yes, as soon as you get that Wishes! FP+, your FP+'s are done until after you use the Wishes! one.
> 
> @Robo Once again I bow down to your expertise and I will NEVER waste a FP+ on Wishes! again ... unless they change the system to make it worth it again.



That's too bad! Now I don't have to feel bad about booking it, though!


----------



## Wood Nymph

jlundeen said:


> Wow, good to know that will work for rides...I'm assuming that you had FP+ reservations but used the old cards to check in...right?


Yes, I had made fastpass reservations on MDE using our active tickets. We entered the parks with our MB's then used the expired cards for the fp lines of the rides. I wanted to test it out to see if the expired cards worked for fp's, and it did.


----------



## DisneyBabies

chekhovgirl said:


> That's too bad! Now I don't have to feel bad about booking it, though!



Glad I could help! 

If it was two years ago, I'd have said go for it, but it simply isn't worth it anymore. Until they cut the # of FP+'s by at least 1/3 (1/2 would be even better), it's not worth wasting the time and FP+.


----------



## chekhovgirl

DisneyBabies said:


> Glad I could help!
> 
> If it was two years ago, I'd have said go for it, but it simply isn't worth it anymore. Until they cut the # of FP+'s by at least 1/3 (1/2 would be even better), it's not worth wasting the time and FP+.



That's exactly when we did it- two years ago!


----------



## subtchr

I did it the third week in December, and at the back of the area, it was great. Yes, there are some light poles, and of course people crowded against the fence at the front of the area, but I still thought it was a lovely experience, much better than being crammed together on Main Street, with people truly blocking your view because they are less than a foot from you. I leaned against the back fence (so closest to Casey's/Crystal Palace), and there was no one right around me. A couple pics:









I did the same thing at the Illuminations FP area, just hung at the back with lots of open space around me:


----------



## KilroyWasHere

mesaboy2 said:


> For onsite guests without a package (room-only), the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark, assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. Before this point only a 30-day window (beginning at the current day) will be active, again assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. It is possible to practice booking FP+s using this 30-day window.



Is there someone who could help clarify the bullet point quoted above?  I thought FP+ booking window was 60 days and I am not sure what _*"Before this point only a 30-day window (beginning at the current day) will be active, again assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. It is possible to practice booking FP+s using this 30-day window"*_ means.  

We have onsite reservations for May and will buy our AP at the end of this month beginning of next.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## doconeill

KilroyWasHere said:


> Is there someone who could help clarify the bullet point quoted above?  I thought FP+ booking window was 60 days and I am not sure what _*"Before this point only a 30-day window (beginning at the current day) will be active, again assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. It is possible to practice booking FP+s using this 30-day window"*_ means.
> 
> We have onsite reservations for May and will buy our AP at the end of this month beginning of next.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



If you have tickets registered in MDX, then you always have a rolling 30 day window in which to make FP+ reservations, regardless of future on-site reservations. During that time, you can play with MDX and making FP+ reservations (although you should cancel them when done).

Once you reach 60 days from your on-site check-in, the window in which you can make FP+ reservations expands from the current date, all the way to the check-in date and the through the reservation to the check-out date.


----------



## KilroyWasHere

Sorry that I'm not fully getting this...  It sounds like you are saying if I purchase/link tickets @ 90 days out from check-in, I can actually book fast passes 90 days in advance?  Or are you saying the rolling 30 day window is just a test enviroment, so to speak?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## hiroMYhero

KilroyWasHere said:


> Sorry that I'm not fully getting this...  It sounds like you are saying if I purchase/link tickets @ 90 days out from check-in, I can actually book fast passes 90 days in advance?  Or are you saying the rolling 30 day window is just a test enviroment, so to speak?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


A linked ticket allows you to book FPs within the open 30 day window. That means you'd have to use them between now and the next 30 days.

When you are exactly 60 days from checking in at a resort, you can book your FPs for your resort stay. 

At any given time you can book FPs with any attached ticket media - 30 day window or a 60 day window dependent upon a resort stay.


----------



## doconeill

KilroyWasHere said:


> Sorry that I'm not fully getting this...  It sounds like you are saying if I purchase/link tickets @ 90 days out from check-in, I can actually book fast passes 90 days in advance?  Or are you saying the rolling 30 day window is just a test enviroment, so to speak?
> 
> Thanks for the help!



I actually am not sure where you are getting 90 days from. So let's do an example. Let's say you have an on-site reservation for May 1st for 4 nights (check out on May 5th), and you already have your tickets and registered them in MDX.

Once you've registered the tickets, you can make FP+ reservations right away but only for the 30 days starting today, January 20th. So you can book FP+ for today, tomorrow, etc. up through February 19th. TOMORROW, that shifts a day, and you can then book FP+ for February 20th. And so on...the assumption is that since you have the tickets, you could show up AT ANY TIME and enter the park. The tickets are not tied to a timeframe (at least most...there are some restricted tickets). Just because you intend to use the tickets for the May trip, doesn't mean that Disney knows that, or that you won't change your mind and take an early trip, and get new tickets for later.

But then, on March 2nd, 60 days before your May 1st check in, you go into MDX and suddenly you can see that you can not only book FP+ through April 1st, but April 2nd, April 5th, April 23rd, etc. - all the way through May 5th. You have a 60 day window PLUS the length of your stay now.

So, even though you may not intend to use your tickets in the 30 day window now, you can in fact play with the system so you know how it works by booking FP+ for days within the next 30 days.


----------



## KilroyWasHere

I got it now.  I was getting lost in some of the wording of the original quote and forgetting that a ticket can be used at any time.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## DisneyBabies

subtchr said:


> I did it the third week in December, and at the back of the area, it was great. Yes, there are some light poles, and of course people crowded against the fence at the front of the area, but I still thought it was a lovely experience, much better than being crammed together on Main Street, with people truly blocking your view because they are less than a foot from you. I leaned against the back fence (so closest to Casey's/Crystal Palace), and there was no one right around me. A couple pics:
> 
> I did the same thing at the Illuminations FP area, just hung at the back with lots of open space around me:



We went at the end of September and were at the back on the right side and it was wall to wall packed. The fence was two "rows" behind us and we were packed in there like sardines. If I could have reached my arm behind me to try to touch the fence, it would have been just a few inches away. CM's were calling out for people to move forward, but since no one anywhere near us moved, I have to assume they had no where to move to. We were all trying to give one another as much space as possible, but when you have people that close together ... literally inches from one another, shifting their weight every few minutes, you wind up bumping into others; we were lucky that everyone was tolerant and didn't make a big deal out of it. But we saw and heard quite a few guests complaining to CM's after it was over; we didn't complain as we knew the CM's couldn't do anything about it, but we did put the information in the letter we sent to Disney after the trip.

In the end, some will have a good experience with it and others will not. For us, knowing how much nicer it was 2 years ago and how fabulous it was before they got rid of the Rose Garden (that's where we used to watch from), compared to how absolutely horrible it was this time, it is no longer worth it. At least if you are on Main Street, you expect to be squished. Although it doesn't say guests will be limited in the FP+ area, the fact that the area is FP+'d implies that it will be and it is obvious that they are not limiting it as (some people think) they should be.


----------



## subtchr

DisneyBabies said:


> We went at the end of September and were at the back on the right side and it was wall to wall packed. The fence was two "rows" behind us and we were packed in there like sardines. If I could have reached my arm behind me to try to touch the fence, it would have been just a few inches away. CM's were calling out for people to move forward, but since no one anywhere near us moved, I have to assume they had no where to move to. We were all trying to give one another as much space as possible, but when you have people that close together ... literally inches from one another, shifting their weight every few minutes, you wind up bumping into others; we were lucky that everyone was tolerant and didn't make a big deal out of it. But we saw and heard quite a few guests complaining to CM's after it was over; we didn't complain as we knew the CM's couldn't do anything about it, but we did put the information in the letter we sent to Disney after the trip.
> 
> In the end, some will have a good experience with it and others will not. For us, knowing how much nicer it was 2 years ago and how fabulous it was before they got rid of the Rose Garden (that's where we used to watch from), compared to how absolutely horrible it was this time, it is no longer worth it. At least if you are on Main Street, you expect to be squished. Although it doesn't say guests will be limited in the FP+ area, the fact that the area is FP+'d implies that it will be and it is obvious that they are not limiting it as (some people think) they should be.



Interesting, I wonder what caused the difference in our experiences? I could walk around, and there were several yards between people in the back half of the area (similar to the open space in my Illuminations pic). It could be that they are limiting the numbers more, or it could be that for whatever reason people gravitate more toward the right area than the left. Or I could have just gotten lucky! We could hope it's the first, but who knows?


----------



## MelDane

Thank you everyone on this thread for all the help. We were able to book all the fast passes on the days we wanted with no issues for our upcoming Easter Trip.


----------



## tripleup05

Hopefully a quick question or two...

My FP+ booking window opens on Feb 1, and I just logged into MDX to make sure our tickets were linked up. I noticed that we have a bunch of old magic bands and cards out there under our account by clicking on My Magic Bands and Cards. Am I safe to assume the FP+ reservations will be linked to the new ones they are sending, and not any of the old bands/cards? Also, when I click on My Disney Experience>FastPass+>New Fast Pass+, it only shows my wife's name (the head of the account) and there is nothing for myself or our two kids. I realize we can't make reservations until Feb 1, but I'm concerned that when I log in on Feb 1 it will still only show my wife.

Thank you for any input!


----------



## hiroMYhero

tripleup05 said:


> Hopefully a quick question or two...
> 
> My FP+ booking window opens on Feb 1, and I just logged into MDX to make sure our tickets were linked up. I noticed that we have a bunch of old magic bands and cards out there under our account by clicking on My Magic Bands and Cards. Am I safe to assume the FP+ reservations will be linked to the new ones they are sending, and not any of the old bands/cards? Also, when I click on My Disney Experience>FastPass+>New Fast Pass+, it only shows my wife's name (the head of the account) and there is nothing for myself or our two kids. I realize we can't make reservations until Feb 1, but I'm concerned that when I log in on Feb 1 it will still only show my wife.
> 
> Thank you for any input!


~ FP are linked to your MDE account, not to a specific ticket. Any MB that is linked to each person's profile will provide the link to the FPs.

~ your complete family will show up when you are exactly 60 days out from your check-in day when your FP booking window opens.


----------



## ougrad86

Robo said:


> Yes.
> And, THIS is the reason why choosing to use a hard ticket to differentiate between multiple tickets in your MDE is no guarantee of which ticket will actually be deducted.
> (Like not wanting to use a Hopper ticket on a given day, so the guest uses a hard ticket [that is a non-hopper] to enter a park instead of a MagicBand.)
> 
> That attempt will not necessarily result in the non-hopper ticket being deducted, as the system MIGHT
> use the Hopper instead... since both of those tickets are active in the guest's MDE account.



Wish we had seen this before our trip.  DS had an old non-exp ticket that was one day short.  When I called Disney, she had me purchase a non-MK ticket. It automatically showed up in MDE, but she said just scan the ticket instead of your MB when you enter the park and everything will be fine. So our last day, we arrive at MK in the pouring rain on our way to our ADR at BOG, and they claim DS does not have an MK ticket. So we had to go to GS (and wait in the rain in a non-covered area).  Luckily, when we finally got up to the window she understood completely and just filled ot an exception form so we did not have to shell out extra money for that ticket.  Barely made our ADR, and had trouble finding our friends (the ADR was in her name) since they had been told not to check in without us, so they wandered off somewhere to stay dry.  Not a great start to the day, but after lunch the rest of the day was awesome!


----------



## mbh106

We haven't been to WDW since 2012, so the new Fastpass+ has me overwhelmed and freaking out a bit for our trip in 5 months. After reading the first few posts of this thread, I feel a little bit better about my understanding of how it all works though. I was wondering if there are any same-day Fastpasses available during the first couple of hours a park is open for the most popular attractions or are they usually all distributed ahead of time? For example, my kids are only interested in tier 1 attractions at HS. However, since you can only get one advance Fastpass for those attractions, could we just get our one advance Fastpass for a tier 1 as early as possible, then get a second fast pass for the same or another tier 1 attraction from a kiosk right after, or would they likely be gone?


----------



## Robo

mbh106 said:


> We haven't been to WDW since 2012, so the new Fastpass+ has me overwhelmed and freaking out a bit for our trip in 5 months. After reading the first few posts of this thread, I feel a little bit better about my understanding of how it all works though. I was wondering if there are any same-day Fastpasses available during the first couple of hours a park is open for the most popular attractions or are they usually all distributed ahead of time? For example, my kids are only interested in tier 1 attractions at HS. However, since you can only get one advance Fastpass for those attractions, could we just get our one advance Fastpass for a tier 1 as early as possible, then get a second fast pass for the same or another tier 1 attraction from a kiosk right after, or would they likely be gone?



You can't get another FP (commonly called a "4th FP") until after you have used (or let expire -or cancel-) the other 3.


----------



## mbh106

Robo said:


> You can't get another FP (commonly called a "4th FP") until after you have used (or let expire -or cancel-) the other 3.



But what if you only select one advance fast pass?


----------



## hiroMYhero

mbh106 said:


> But what if you only select one advance fast pass?


You'd have to select 3 and then cancel 2.

It would be better to rope drop a Tier 1, FP a Tier 1 and then go to a kiosk. At least two chosen Tier 1s before you need to search for another 1 at the kiosk.


----------



## mbh106

hiroMYhero said:


> You'd have to select 3 and then cancel 2.
> 
> It would be better to rope drop a Tier 1, FP a Tier 1 and then go to a kiosk. At least two chosen Tier 1s before you need to search for another 1 at the kiosk.


Thanks for the tip!  I didn't know you were required to select 3 initially. Then should I cancel the other two right away? I didn't realize that was possible. And after we do our rope drop Tier 1 and our FP Tier 1, do you think there would be any TSMM or RNR FP left? Are some FP reserved for distribution the same day, or could they all be distributed in advance?


----------



## hiroMYhero

mbh106 said:


> Thanks for the tip!  I didn't know you were required to select 3 initially. Then should I cancel the other two right away? I didn't realize that was possible. And after we do our rope drop Tier 1 and our FP Tier 1, do you think there would be any TSMM or RNR FP left? Are some FP reserved for distribution the same day, or could they all be distributed in advance?


RnRC should still be available. 

Disney doesn't appear to hold some back for day of. If you really wanted to be assured of 2 TSMM: rope drop then FP it. Then go to kiosk for RnRC. There's also single rider at RnRC.

Cancel the 2 before you get to the park. If you cancel immediately after scheduling your initial 3 FPs, you can't retrieve them in case you were to change your mind for ToT or Star Tours.


----------



## ougrad86

mbh106 said:


> Thanks for the tip!  I didn't know you were required to select 3 initially. Then should I cancel the other two right away? I didn't realize that was possible. And after we do our rope drop Tier 1 and our FP Tier 1, do you think there would be any TSMM or RNR FP left? Are some FP reserved for distribution the same day, or could they all be distributed in advance?



Just keep in mind, once you cancel a FP it is cancelled.  If you have a change of heart, decide you really want that other one you cannot make reservations for anything else unless you cancel everything for that day and start over.  I would do all three FP reservations and then cancel them the day before or just before you leave, just to be absolutely sure.


----------



## mbh106

hiroMYhero said:


> RnRC should still be available.
> 
> Disney doesn't appear to hold some back for day of. If you really wanted to be assured of 2 TSMM: rope drop then FP it. Then go to kiosk for RnRC. There's also single rider at RnRC.
> 
> Cancel the 2 before you get to the park. If you cancel immediately after scheduling your initial 3 FPs, you can't retrieve them in case you were to change your mind for ToT or Star Tours.





ougrad86 said:


> Just keep in mind, once you cancel a FP it is cancelled.  If you have a change of heart, decide you really want that other one you cannot make reservations for anything else unless you cancel everything for that day and start over.  I would do all three FP reservations and then cancel them the day before or just before you leave, just to be absolutely sure.



Got it! Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## summerw

Does anyone know the logistics of a Wishes FP? Wishes is at 9, the park closes at 11 (it's the Saturday after Easter and they have it closing at 11!! I'm sure they will change it, but I have to book FP tomorrow night). So I think I've read the return time shows as 8:15-8:55 for a 9pm Wishes, right? And then I can get another one for 9:15? So I can book FPs that won't conflict at 7:15-8:15 and 9:15-10:15 but can't book a final one for the last hour in the park (between 10:15 and 11), right? Basically, I'd love to have a Wishes FP and two more after that, but it's not possible, right? I hope that made sense.


----------



## Number Six

summerw said:


> Does anyone know the logistics of a Wishes FP? Wishes is at 9, the park closes at 11 (it's the Saturday after Easter and they have it closing at 11!! I'm sure they will change it, but I have to book FP tomorrow night). So I think I've read the return time shows as 8:15-8:55 for a 9pm Wishes, right? And then I can get another one for 9:15? So I can book FPs that won't conflict at 7:15-8:15 and 9:15-10:15 but can't book a final one for the last hour in the park (between 10:15 and 11), right? Basically, I'd love to have a Wishes FP and two more after that, but it's not possible, right? I hope that made sense.


 
you should be able to get wishes, another for 9:00-10:00 and the last for 10:00-11:00.  if not, just get one after wishes and one before.


----------



## summerw

Number Six said:


> you should be able to get wishes, another for 9:00-10:00 and the last for 10:00-11:00.  if not, just get one after wishes and one before.



Hmmm… I have tickets in MDE so I was playing with a night that's already opened, and it wouldn't let me book one before 20 minutes after the start of wishes. 

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## hiroMYhero

summerw said:


> Hmmm… I have tickets in MDE so I was playing with a night that's already opened, and it wouldn't let me book one before 20 minutes after the start of wishes.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this?


I have tickets and I can select Wishes and then Aladdin 15 minutes after Wishes begins.

Perhaps your selection doesn't have availability for the 9:15 slot?


----------



## summerw

hiroMYhero said:


> I have tickets and I can select Wishes and then Aladdin 15 minutes after Wishes begins.
> 
> Perhaps your selection doesn't have availability for the 9:15 slot?



Definitely! But then even if it allows the 9:15, then I can only get 9:15-10:15 and can't get one 10:15-11 (since the park closes at 11), right? Thanks. Helping me on multiple threads.


----------



## hiroMYhero

summerw said:


> Definitely! But then even if it allows the 9:15, then I can only get 9:15-10:15 and can't get one 10:15-11 (since the park closes at 11), right? Thanks. Helping me on multiple threads.


That's correct. It won't even give a 10:15-11:00 option on a night with an 11:00 close.

I tried with Barnstormer and Aladdin - two rides that should always be available, and nothing for the short periods before park close.


----------



## summerw

hiroMYhero said:


> That's correct. It won't even give a 10:15-11:00 option on a night with an 11:00 close.
> 
> I tried with Barnstormer and Aladdin - two rides that should always be available, and nothing for the short periods before park close.



Thanks. That's what I thought. 

I can't believe a Saturday with a predicted crowd level 8 is scheduled for an 11pm close when 2 other days in the middle of the week have midnight closings. Don't they know they're making me FP+ crazy!! Why don't they just wait until the last minute to announce if they'll be adding nighttime hours to AK? Oh, wait they are. I've been so looking forward to this trip and even planning it. No info is taking the fun out of the planning.


----------



## hiroMYhero

summerw said:


> Thanks. That's what I thought.
> 
> I can't believe a Saturday with a predicted crowd level 8 is scheduled for an 11pm close when 2 other days in the middle of the week have midnight closings. Don't they know they're making me FP+ crazy!! Why don't they just wait until the last minute to announce if they'll be adding nighttime hours to AK? Oh, wait they are. I've been so looking forward to this trip and even planning it. No info is taking the fun out of the planning.


It could be an EMH evening on that Saturday. What is the date?


----------



## summerw

It's not. 4/2. The EMH is on Wednesday. I was bummed it was different this year too as Saturday night arrival night is great for us to stay up super late since we'll still be on West Coast time.


----------



## hiroMYhero

summerw said:


> It's not. 4/2. The EMH is on Wednesday. I was bummed it was different this year too as Saturday night arrival night is great for us to stay up super late since we'll still be on West Coast time.


Bummer. Hopefully they'll update hours soon.


----------



## Cluelyss

summerw said:


> Does anyone know the logistics of a Wishes FP? Wishes is at 9, the park closes at 11 (it's the Saturday after Easter and they have it closing at 11!! I'm sure they will change it, but I have to book FP tomorrow night). So I think I've read the return time shows as 8:15-8:55 for a 9pm Wishes, right? And then I can get another one for 9:15? So I can book FPs that won't conflict at 7:15-8:15 and 9:15-10:15 but can't book a final one for the last hour in the park (between 10:15 and 11), right? Basically, I'd love to have a Wishes FP and two more after that, but it's not possible, right? I hope that made sense.


The return time for a 9:00 Wishes should be 8:40-8:55. So you could also get a 9-10 and 10-11 FP to follow.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Cluelyss said:


> The return time for a 9:00 Wishes should be 8:40-8:55. So you could also get a 9-10 and 10-11 FP to follow.


The FP system factors in the length of a show/parade/fireworks when giving options for FPs only after the end time.


----------



## Cluelyss

hiroMYhero said:


> The FP system factors in the length of a show/parade/fireworks when giving options for FPs only after the end time.


Is that new? I don't recall having that issue before?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Cluelyss said:


> Is that new? I don't recall having that issue before?


It may be. I hadn't noticed it before so I checked BatB and Frozen and the next consecutive FP begins when the specific show ends. 

Probably had to change because some guests think they have to be at the ride when their window opens.


----------



## PrincessBelle39

This may be in here somewhere but I haven't been able to find it.   We are staying offsite for the majority of our stay but are thinking of booking one night at the Contemporary for 3 July.  For which day can I book my FP+ 60 days out.  Is it the 3rd or the 4th?  We will have 10 day tickets and will be up to day 8 on 3 July.


----------



## hiroMYhero

PrincessBelle39 said:


> This may be in here somewhere but I haven't been able to find it.   We are staying offsite for the majority of our stay but are thinking of booking one night at the Contemporary for 3 July.  For which day can I book my FP+ 60 days out.  Is it the 3rd or the 4th?  We will have 10 day tickets and will be up to day 8 on 3 July.


60 days out from July 3rd you'll be able to book the offsite and onsite park days. You'll have a fully open 60 day window which includes all your first 7 park days and your two onsite days.


----------



## ougrad86

A little behind on my podcasts, but just heard this thread was the 2nd most popular thread for 2015!  I think last year it was number 1!  Congrats Mesaboy!


----------



## summerw

What are the closest kiosks to the front gate in mk and epcot? Thanks!

Strike Epcot, I mean hs. Need caffeine!


----------



## hiroMYhero

summerw said:


> What are the closest kiosks to the front gate in mk and epcot? Thanks!


There are two kiosks in City Hall in MK. 

There is a bank of kiosks in the breezeway next to Mousegear in Epcot.

The MDE app has the listing of FP kiosks under the Guest Services tab (they don't list the City Hall kiosks).


----------



## summerw

hiroMYhero said:


> There are two kiosks in City Hall in MK.
> 
> There is a bank of kiosks in the breezeway next to Mousegear in Epcot.
> 
> The MDE app has the listing of FP kiosks under the Guest Services tab (they don't list the City Hall kiosks).




Ah, now I understand. I was thinking there must be a kiosk closer than stitch or philarmagic. Thanks!


----------



## marciemi

summerw said:


> Ah, now I understand. I was thinking there must be a kiosk closer than stitch or philarmagic. Thanks!


Just keep in mind that the kiosk in City Hall isn't staffed.  If there aren't people waiting, a CM from behind the desk may help you but if it's busy these kiosks are only good if you know what you're doing.


----------



## summerw

marciemi said:


> Just keep in mind that the kiosk in City Hall isn't staffed.  If there aren't people waiting, a CM from behind the desk may help you but if it's busy these kiosks are only good if you know what you're doing.


Cool


marciemi said:


> Just keep in mind that the kiosk in City Hall isn't staffed.  If there aren't people waiting, a CM from behind the desk may help you but if it's busy these kiosks are only good if you know what you're doing.



Cool. Thanks. I'm pretty tech savvy. In fact I'd probably prefer no help but thanks!


----------



## DisneyMamaof3girls

I logged in at midnight last night when our 60 day window opened and made our FP selections. I followed the advice of starting with the last day of our trip. I got everything we wanted and actually ended up with 2 Anna and Elsa meet and greets because I preferred meeting them earlier in the trip. How do I go about changing the extra A and E to something else? I'm certain I changed fp's around on our last trip, but things look different now. I would appreciate any help you could give me!


----------



## hiroMYhero

DisneyMamaof3girls said:


> I logged in at midnight last night when our 60 day window opened and made our FP selections. I followed the advice of starting with the last day of our trip. I got everything we wanted and actually ended up with 2 Anna and Elsa meet and greets because I preferred meeting them earlier in the trip. How do I go about changing the extra A and E to something else? I'm certain I changed fp's around on our last trip, but things look different now. I would appreciate any help you could give me!


Go in to Modify FPs and then Change a FP Selection > Choose A&E > continue on through the selection process


----------



## Cluelyss

summerw said:


> Cool. Thanks. I'm pretty tech savvy. In fact I'd probably prefer no help but thanks!


Yes, but does everyone at the kiosk in front of you know what THEY'RE doing??


----------



## summerw

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, but does everyone at the kiosk in front of you know what THEY'RE doing??



Too true.


----------



## ArielSRL

Question on additional FP+ for MSEP, Wishes, Illuminations....

I'm not going to use initial FP+ on them, but I figured I would keep watch when getting any additional FP+, to see if these show up from a cancellation and grab them. But now I'm not sure we should try it based on the advice I've read on this thread. We don't really want to have to stake out a spot too much early on because we will have a 4 yr old and 2 yr old with us, though we could if we had to and just walk them around while someone holds the spot.

So, just asking for opinions. When, or would you at all, grab an additional FP for the above mentioned if it showed up? Would you do it right after using the initial 3, say, if it was morning time, afternoon time? Would you wait until a little later, or after you had grabbed a few other additional first? Or no, you wouldn't at all because of set up/crowds in the FP area, etc.

For info purposes: last trip was 2012 so no FP+ experience....visiting parks Sat 6/4 - Fri 6/11, most days are 7's or 8's based on touringplan crowd calendar, party of 5 (3 adults, 2 children), visiting MK 2.5 days (3 evenings), Epcot 1.5 days (only 1 evening though).

TIA!


----------



## Isildur's Bane

i think all of those are rare to get on the same day so if you want one you better get it as soon as you se it


----------



## ArielSRL

Isildur's Bane said:


> i think all of those are rare to get on the same day so if you want one you better get it as soon as you se it



Thanks for the reply. I'm just wondering if its worth it based on reviews of the set up area and crowds...


----------



## hiroMYhero

ArielSRL said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm just wondering if its worth it based on reviews of the set up area and crowds...


With the ages of your kids, I wouldn't book fireworks so that you can do more kid rides using additional FPs. Plus, with people standing in the area, your kids won't have a good view. And, if your kid goes up on an adult's shoulders, FP people behind you will be upset. Just upset regular non-FP guests. 

If you want some coasters, utilize Rider Switch so that you maximize your FP usage.


----------



## jlundeen

ArielSRL said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm just wondering if its worth it based on reviews of the set up area and crowds...


The Wishes FP is useless - same crowded, standing room only experience.  I'd rather take my chances in finding a spot early and trying to keep the kids occupied.


----------



## ArielSRL

hiroMYhero said:


> With the ages of your kids, I wouldn't book fireworks so that you can do more kid rides using additional FPs. Plus, with people standing in the area, your kids won't have a good view. And, if your kid goes up on an adult's shoulders, FP people behind you will be upset. Just upset regular non-FP guests.
> 
> If you want some coasters, utilize Rider Switch so that you maximize your FP usage.



Thank you so much for the advice. I honestly wouldn't have had any idea of the issues with the set up and crowding if I hadn't read this thread!

Also, thanks for mentioning the Rider switch. I'm having trouble wrapping my mind around how it works. Would I only need to schedule one adult's FP for the particular attraction we decide to Rider Switch? At this point, I am hoping my over 40 in tall 4.5 yr old will ride most rides that we do (with the exception of Space Mtn, Expedition Everest, RocknRoller Coaster - not tall enough, and maybe Dinosaur - too dark??), but we will have my 2 yr old so we could still technically get a Rider switch. However, wouldn't that require two trips through the FP line which might use up precious park time that we would use for other attractions? I should add that most days we plan a several hour mid-day break out of the parks.


----------



## ArielSRL

jlundeen said:


> The Wishes FP is useless - same crowded, standing room only experience.  I'd rather take my chances in finding a spot early and trying to keep the kids occupied.



Thanks for the reply! I did build in time on our touring plans, in case we needed to do this.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ArielSRL said:


> Would I only need to schedule one adult's FP for the particular attraction we decide to Rider Switch?



One adult can get a FP and on the Swap, you and older DD can ride by going through the FP line.

Or 1 adult and DD have FPs and then DD rides again on the Swap with adult #2.

You don't have to use the Swap pass that day. You can save it for another day.


----------



## ArielSRL

hiroMYhero said:


> One adult can get a FP and on the Swap, you and older DD can ride by going through the FP line.
> 
> Or 1 adult and DD have FPs and then DD rides again on the Swap with adult #2.
> 
> You don't have to use the Swap pass that day. You can save it for another day.


Thanks!


----------



## subtchr

ArielSRL said:


> ...However, wouldn't that require two trips through the FP line which might use up precious park time that we would use for other attractions?



In addition to Hiro's (always helpful) advice, I just want to mention that whether you use rider swap or both you and your husband have the same FP, you will still have to make 2 trips through the FP line. You will not be able to go in together because your 2 y.o. would not be permitted to enter the line. So you might as well use rider swap and each get different FP.


----------



## ArielSRL

subtchr said:


> In addition to Hiro's (always helpful) advice, I just want to mention that whether you use rider swap or both you and your husband have the same FP, you will still have to make 2 trips through the FP line. You will not be able to go in together because your 2 y.o. would not be permitted to enter the line. So you might as well use rider swap and each get different FP.



Actually not true. We will have 3 adults...my mom, my dad, and me. My mom doesn't ride any of the thrill rides so she will be able to watch my 2 yr old. The only ride we are planning rider switch is Splash Mtn bc she does like to ride that one and I don't think my 2 yr old can ride it.

However, I am wondering if the time spent making two trips through the FP line might be made up by having FP for more than 3 rider switch attractions since we could get a different FP for each adult for those particular rides.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ArielSRL said:


> However, I am wondering if the time spent making two trips through the FP line might be made up by having FP for more than 3 rider switch attractions since we could get a different FP for each adult for those particular rides.


That's the ultimate use of Rider Switch. More FP rides by splitting up the adult FPs - 3 people can ride on the Swap.


----------



## ArielSRL

hiroMYhero said:


> That's the ultimate use of Rider Switch. More FP rides by splitting up the adult FPs - 3 people can ride on the Swap.



Thanks again!


----------



## Cluelyss

ArielSRL said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm just wondering if its worth it based on reviews of the set up area and crowds...


YMMV, but we have used the Wishes FP several times and have never been crowded the way we've been on Main Street. My kids have even watched from the grass in that area and had no problem seeing. It's not "empty" by any means, but you don't have people crushing against your back or standing on your toes. With littles, it's definitely worth a FP for us, at least once during our trip. We usually do MK our arrival night and get the FP then so we don't feel like we are "wasting" the chance for additional day-of FPs, but I wouldn't hesitate to get it on a full MK day either. We usually plan our FPs for the afternoon/evening anyway. Again, others may have had a different experience, but we love it. The parades, however, can really be seen from anywhere, and while we've tried the FP area, I likely wouldn't do it again. Not the same "value" for us.


----------



## ArielSRL

Cluelyss said:


> YMMV, but we have used the Wishes FP several times and have never been crowded the way we've been on Main Street. My kids have even watched from the grass in that area and had no problem seeing. It's not "empty" by any means, but you don't have people crushing against your back or standing on your toes. With littles, it's definitely worth a FP for us, at least once during our trip. We usually do MK our arrival night and get the FP then so we don't feel like we are "wasting" the chance for additional day-of FPs, but I wouldn't hesitate to get it on a full MK day either. We usually plan our FPs for the afternoon/evening anyway. Again, others may have had a different experience, but we love it. The parades, however, can really be seen from anywhere, and while we've tried the FP area, I likely wouldn't do it again. Not the same "value" for us.


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## provencio

ADVICE NEEDED. I will be arriving June 4th, leaving June 11th with my family and my sister will arrive June 8th leaving June 12. She is linked on my family and friends on MDE for dining etc. Can I make her FP+ reservation for her on my 60 days out? Or will I have to wait for her 60 days? We really want to get the same FP+ for June 8-11.


----------



## hiroMYhero

provencio said:


> ADVICE NEEDED. I will be arriving June 4th, leaving June 11th with my family and my sister will arrive June 8th leaving June 12. She is linked on my family and friends on MDE for dining etc. Can I make her FP+ reservation for her on my 60 days out? Or will I have to wait for her 60 days? We really want to get the same FP+ for June 8-11.


If your sister has booked a package, you have to wait until her 60-day window opens.

If she has separately linked tickets, you can book for her when your window opens.


----------



## provencio

My sister has a room only and will be buying tickets through UCT, so will I... so then I can get her FP+ as long as she is "linked" to my reservation? Sorry but I am trying to understand the process... at least I have until April to get it right : )


----------



## hiroMYhero

provencio said:


> My sister has a room only and will be buying tickets through UCT, so will I... so then I can get her FP+ as long as she is "linked" to my reservation? Sorry but I am trying to understand the process... at least I have until April to get it right : )


As long as you include her in the group when selecting FPs, you can book her FPs when you book yours.


----------



## provencio

Thank you!!


----------



## brandilee8299

I'm having a hard time booking my FP+ tonight... I'm at my 60 day mark and we are staying on site our first night before switching to our timeshare resort.  The reservation shows in MDE.  I also purchased 7 days tickets through UC and they are showing.  I was able to book FP for our first night only?!  I thought I could book for the entire length of our tickets since we were onsite that first night?  Is there something special I need to do to get it to link up?


----------



## ArielSRL

brandilee8299 said:


> I'm having a hard time booking my FP+ tonight... I'm at my 60 day mark and we are staying on site our first night before switching to our timeshare resort.  The reservation shows in MDE.  I also purchased 7 days tickets through UC and they are showing.  I was able to book FP for our first night only?!  I thought I could book for the entire length of our tickets since we were onsite that first night?  Is there something special I need to do to get it to link up?


Somebody with more experience might answer this better than me but in all my research (which has been a lot lately) I'm fairly certain that I read, if you do onsite then offsite, once you get to the offsite days you have to do them day by day, meaning you can't do 60 days plus length of tickets. You can only do 60 days from each day. Does that make sense? And can anyone verify this is correct?


----------



## brandilee8299

ArielSRL said:


> Somebody with more experience might answer this better than me but in all my research (which has been a lot lately) I'm fairly certain that I read, if you do onsite then offsite, once you get to the offsite days you have to do them day by day, meaning you can't do 60 days plus length of tickets. You can only do 60 days from each day. Does that make sense? And can anyone verify this is correct?


I get what you are saying.  Maybe that is the case.  It still won't let me make  reservation for the next day... which it should have at 12:01.  I am going to bed and will see what others say in the morning.  Bummed I stayed up and got my hopes up to make it all work out for the trip.  Hopefully tomorrow will work!


----------



## hiroMYhero

@brandilee8299 - you can only book for your check-in day through your check-out day of your onsite stay. 

For each offsite park day, it's as @ArielSRL stated: 60 days out from each offsite park day. Your 60-day window continually moves forward each day.


----------



## mama22

hiroMYhero said:


> If your sister has booked a package, you have to wait until her 60-day window opens.
> 
> If she has separately linked tickets, you can book for her when your window opens.



My sister arrives one day after I do with a reserved package. I was under the impression I could book for her at my 60 day mark (tonight!) Is that NOT the case?


----------



## hiroMYhero

mama22 said:


> My sister arrives one day after I do with a reserved package. I was under the impression I could book for her at my 60 day mark (tonight!) Is that NOT the case?


That's correct. You must wait until her 60-day window opens. 

Her packaged tickets are not active. They become active on the day of her check-in at the resort. It's the "package" that allows the FP booking window to open - FPs can be booked for her only when her window opens.


----------



## mama22

Darn. So if we want to book things together what do you suggest? We are trying to get 7DMT for 11 of us.


----------



## Cluelyss

mama22 said:


> Darn. So if we want to book things together what do you suggest? We are trying to get 7DMT for 11 of us.


You should have no issue getting it at the 59-day mark.


----------



## dizneeat

*Help! Getting conflicting information from Disney.

Here's the scenario. So far we have an onsite stay of 15 nights/16 days (one after the other) broken into 5 reservations (all DVC) and tickets are APs. When I initially booked I was told that we would be able to get FP+ for each and every onsite stay. 
Now I had to ask them (guest services) about something else and their answer is NO, we will only be able to get 7 days FP+ and then only be able to get another set/day's worth after we have used up one day. IF this is the case we might have to reshuffle our stay. I don't see how we can get FP+ 6 days out for the big attractions in mid August.
Any experiences and insight would be greatly appreciated.*


----------



## provencio

hiroMYhero said:


> That's correct. You must wait until her 60-day window opens.
> 
> Her packaged tickets are not active. They become active on the day of her check-in at the resort. It's the "package" that allows the FP booking window to open - FPs can be booked for her only when her window opens.



So it seems that buying tickets with an agency like UC is better than buying them with a package... Not only cost wise but if you are going with family and arriving on different dates.  Thanks!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

provencio said:


> So it seems that buying tickets with an agency like UC is better than buying them with a package... Not only cost wise but if you are going with family and arriving on different dates.  Thanks!!


Yup. Stick with separate tickets if everyone isn't planning on the same arrival date.


----------



## JustAKid

How would(should) one change their FP+ strategy when the possibility of the Rivers of Light, Sunset Safaris, and/or Frozen Ever After are all rumored to be opening very near when you are visiting but we obviously don't have any kind of concrete word and probably won't for some time now?


----------



## hiroMYhero

JustAKid said:


> How would(should) one change their FP+ strategy when the possibility of the Rivers of Light, Sunset Safaris, and/or Frozen Ever After are all rumored to be opening very near when you are visiting but we obviously don't have any kind of concrete word and probably won't for some time now?


You should still book for the parks and rides that you want.

From the app, you can go to Modify > Replace to see what is available at another park without losing your original FPs. Just don't choose any options and your originals remain. 

Never Cancel. Use Modify/Replace or Modify/Change to see what is available and don't choose anything if it's not what you want.


----------



## ArielSRL

JustAKid said:


> How would(should) one change their FP+ strategy when the possibility of the Rivers of Light, Sunset Safaris, and/or Frozen Ever After are all rumored to be opening very near when you are visiting but we obviously don't have any kind of concrete word and probably won't for some time now?


Dealing with this exact situation. I can't stand the uncertainty!


----------



## lucifie

I apologize if this has been asked, but I haven't read all 210 pages...  We ended up having to change our dates for our April trip and it looks like we'll be going this month.  I'm excited that we'll get to go sooner, but that means we're inside the 30 day window and some of our choices aren't available.  No big deal, we'll try to make the best of it. Here's what I'm having trouble with....

What's the easiest way to schedule FP+ when the whole family will want to go together on some attractions, but not others? I can't seem to figure out a good way to do it.  Is it possible to schedule just one FP+ at a time?


----------



## hiroMYhero

lucifie said:


> I apologize if this has been asked, but I haven't read all 210 pages...  We ended up having to change our dates for our April trip and it looks like we'll be going this month.  I'm excited that we'll get to go sooner, but that means we're inside the 30 day window and some of our choices aren't available.  No big deal, we'll try to make the best of it. Here's what I'm having trouble with....
> 
> What's the easiest way to schedule FP+ when the whole family will want to go together on some attractions, but not others? I can't seem to figure out a good way to do it.  Is it possible to schedule just one FP+ at a time?


Schedule for the complete group and then go to the MDE app.

Modify your selections by choosing the correct people (as a group) who need to change to another attraction.


----------



## lucifie

Also, is it best to schedule FPs early in the day to keep open the possibility of adding more later or schedule them in the middle of the day when the parks will be busier, assuming shorter waits in the morning?


----------



## lucifie

hiroMYhero said:


> Schedule for the complete group and then go to the MDE app.
> 
> Modify your selections by choosing the correct people (as a group) who need to change to another attraction.


I think I tried it that way and it wouldn't change the people I wanted to change.  I'll go try again.


----------



## siskaren

lucifie said:


> Also, is it best to schedule FPs early in the day to keep open the possibility of adding more later or schedule them in the middle of the day when the parks will be busier, assuming shorter waits in the morning?



That's really the great debate.


----------



## lucifie

siskaren said:


> That's really the great debate.


LOL.  I started scheduling them and since it's late and I can't get FP+ for somethings, I went with midday so we have a shot of getting the stuff we couldn't get FP+ for in the morning.


----------



## Cluelyss

lucifie said:


> I think I tried it that way and it wouldn't change the people I wanted to change.  I'll go try again.


You can only do this on the app, not the website.


----------



## Cluelyss

lucifie said:


> Also, is it best to schedule FPs early in the day to keep open the possibility of adding more later or schedule them in the middle of the day when the parks will be busier, assuming shorter waits in the morning?


That's really a matter of personal preference, and depends on your touring style. My family arrives at RD every day, and we get a lot done before lunch without FPs, so I normally plan mine for late afternoon / early evening after our midday break. I've also found limited same day availabiliy (other than at MK), though others may have had different results.


----------



## lucifie

Cluelyss said:


> You can only do this on the app, not the website.


Maybe that's my problem.  I thought I had tried it on the app too, but maybe I only tried on the computer.


----------



## ArielSRL

Cluelyss said:


> That's really a matter of personal preference, and depends on your touring style. My family arrives at RD every day, and we get a lot done before lunch without FPs, so I normally plan mine for late afternoon / early evening after our midday break. I've also found limited same day availabiliy (other than at MK), though others may have had different results.


We are FP+ rookies and after much research, we will definitely be employing this strategy for our early June trip.


----------



## provencio

"We are FP+ rookies and after much research, we will definitely be employing this strategy for our early June trip.[/QUOTE]

We will be doing the same.. plus if we decide to sleep in .. we will have something booked for early/late afternoon ...Will see you there according to your ticker we should be there around the same time - we leave June 4


----------



## ArielSRL

provencio said:


> "We are FP+ rookies and after much research, we will definitely be employing this strategy for our early June trip.



We will be doing the same.. plus if we decide to sleep in .. we will have something booked for early/late afternoon ...Will see you there according to your ticker we should be there around the same time - we leave June 4 [/QUOTE]
YAH!! So excited! 114 days to go!


----------



## Rivergirl2005

When the date for the FP is open, 60 days, is it easier to make selections online or on the app?


----------



## Wood Nymph

Rivergirl2005 said:


> When the date for the FP is open, 60 days, is it easier to make selections online or on the app?


I like to use my computer and book them online. I like to book a dummy time and then go back to get the times I really want. It is easier for me to do all that online.


----------



## ArielSRL

Rider swap question....there will be 5 of us; my mom, my dad, my two boys (2 and 4.5yrs), and myself. Mom is not a thrill rider. She and my 2 yr old will either wait or ride something else while dad, 4.5 yr old, and I ride most "thrill" rides. Most likely we will all 3 get FP+ so we can ride together. However, can we get a rider switch for us 3 to use at a later time bc my mom "has to" wait with the 2 yr old? If so, I'm assuming they would need to be present at start of FP+ line for CMs to verify that we do have a child too short?


----------



## ougrad86

Cluelyss said:


> You can only do this on the app, not the website.



It works better for me on the website.  I almost have my mini iPad with me so I can pull up the website to make changes.  When we were last there, we ended up coming in late due to torrential rains.  They gave us one anytime FP, but for the other one we missed I was able to still pull it up, choose just myself and DS, and reschedule it for a later BTMRR.  Then we used our anytime FP as well, and got two rides on BTMRR after dark!!!  But the app was really squirrelly, esp dealing with that.  We used the website for initial booking as well. The app seems to work well for some, but it doesn't seem to like me much!


----------



## elle101me

I don't think Ive seen this question before. I'm making our fastpass+ choices tonight. Due to a schedule conflict my husband isn't able to fly down with us. He's flying down a couple of days later. My question is, can I make his fastpass+ choices for a different park on the 2 nights that he's not there, and let my son use his bracelet for those 2 nights? Would I be able to copy myself onto those 3 already scheduled fastpass+'s after I've used my original 3 in the morning?


----------



## Cluelyss

elle101me said:


> I don't think Ive seen this question before. I'm making our fastpass+ choices tonight. Due to a schedule conflict my husband isn't able to fly down with us. He's flying down a couple of days later. My question is, can I make his fastpass+ choices for a different park on the 2 nights that he's not there, and let my son use his bracelet for those 2 nights? Would I be able to copy myself onto those 3 already scheduled fastpass+'s after I've used my original 3 in the morning?


Does your husband have park tickets for the days he's not there? I'm assuming you are trying to find a way to have 3 FPs scheduled in 2 parks on one day for park hopping? I believe it's been reported that a band does not need to be scanned at park entry to be used inside for FPs (someone please correct me if this has changed) so this may work for your son, but you will still be subject to scheduling additional FPs one at a time from a kiosk once you've used your original 3.


----------



## Mom2J&J

mesaboy2 said:


> While technically nontransferable, in practice there is no issue with using the MagicBand of others in your party to access their FP+.



Oh, I hope this is true! This could be especially helpful for us at HS.  My older sons and DH will want to ride all the thrills, but me and my DD7, just want to see characters and Ariel and ride Toy Story.  There's almost nothing the girls need a FP+ for other than TSMM.  It would be fantastic if my boys could ride ST and ToT twice.


----------



## elle101me

Cluelyss said:


> Does your husband have park tickets for the days he's not there? I'm assuming you are trying to find a way to have 3 FPs scheduled in 2 parks on one day for park hopping? I believe it's been reported that a band does not need to be scanned at park entry to be used inside for FPs (someone please correct me if this has changed) so this may work for your son, but you will still be subject to scheduling additional FPs one at a time from a kiosk once you've used your original 3.


Yes, we have annual passes. I guess I'll go ahead and try it. If I can't get the same rides my son is fine riding alone. He'll be 14 when we go.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mom2J&J said:


> Oh, I hope this is true! This could be especially helpful for us at HS.  My older sons and DH will want to ride all the thrills, but me and my DD7, just want to see characters and Ariel and ride Toy Story.  There's almost nothing the girls need a FP+ for other than TSMM.  It would be fantastic if my boys could ride ST and ToT twice.


It is true. Swapping around FPs/MBs is no problem at all.


----------



## ougrad86

Mom2J&J said:


> Oh, I hope this is true! This could be especially helpful for us at HS.  My older sons and DH will want to ride all the thrills, but me and my DD7, just want to see characters and Ariel and ride Toy Story.  There's almost nothing the girls need a FP+ for other than TSMM.  It would be fantastic if my boys could ride ST and ToT twice.



But you can get FP for some character M&G's so you don't wait in those lines as long either!


----------



## hiroMYhero

ougrad86 said:


> But you can get FP for some character M&G's so you don't wait in those lines as long either!


Character meets at DHS do not have FPs. That's where the ToT and ST FPs will be shared with others by the PP.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

I'm sure this has been asked several times before, but I read a while and figured I'd just ask. I realize that you have to get a tier 1 and 2 tier 2 fps at Epcot. After you get them, can you switch the tier 1 for a tier 2? There's nothing tier 1 we will want on our next trip, assuming Frozen EA isn't open yet.


----------



## marciemi

Mambo Junkie said:


> I'm sure this has been asked several times before, but I read a while and figured I'd just ask. I realize that you have to get a tier 1 and 2 tier 2 fps at Epcot. After you get them, can you switch the tier 1 for a tier 2? There's nothing tier 1 we will want on our next trip, assuming Frozen EA isn't open yet.


 Unfortunately no.  You can only exchange tier 1 for 1 and 2 for 2.  You could cancel your tier one (leaving you with only 2 FPP's) and then book the third in the park after you got there (not sure if you would have had to use the other two first like when trying to get an extra tier 1 but either way tier 2's are going to be the only ones left frequently).  On the plus side, there are really no tier 2's you actually NEED a FPP for unless you're going Christmas week or similar.  You don't even want Living with the Land?  What would be the third Tier 2 you would want?  I just can't think of 3 that FPP's would be at all useful for.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

marciemi said:


> Unfortunately no.  You can only exchange tier 1 for 1 and 2 for 2.  You could cancel your tier one (leaving you with only 2 FPP's) and then book the third in the park after you got there (not sure if you would have had to use the other two first like when trying to get an extra tier 1 but either way tier 2's are going to be the only ones left frequently).  On the plus side, there are really no tier 2's you actually NEED a FPP for unless you're going Christmas week or similar.  You don't even want Living with the Land?  *What would be the third Tier 2 you would want?  I just can't think of 3 that FPP's would be at all useful for*.


I agree. As for Tier 1, we single ride TT, Soarin will be closed, and we really don't like Mission Space (or whatever it is). Frozen EA probably will not be open yet, to be honest, Living with the Land is usually a walk on. Last trip we walked on most of the rides, with no wait. In fact, the only thing I will probably want a fast pass for is the Meet and Greet. I guess I could fp Illuminations, but with all shows like that I say, "Look up; can't miss it". I have seen Illuminations many times and sometimes the wind is blowing in the wrong direction, or the smoke lies low on the water, making it near impossible to see the lazer.


----------



## marciemi

Mambo Junkie said:


> I agree. As for Tier 1, we single ride TT, Soarin will be closed, and we really don't like Mission Space (or whatever it is). Frozen EA probably will not be open yet, to be honest, Living with the Land is usually a walk on. Last trip we walked on most of the rides, with no wait. In fact, the only thing I will probably want a fast pass for is the Meet and Greet. I guess I could fp Illuminations, but with all shows like that I say, "Look up; can't miss it". I have seen Illuminations many times and sometimes the wind is blowing in the wrong direction, or the smoke lies low on the water, making it near impossible to see the lazer.



Yeah, I'd say Character Connection and Spaceship Earth if you want to ride it early in the day (ie you'll only be in the park from 9-noon since the line usually dies way down in the afternoon).  I usually get Figment as the next best since there actually is sometimes a line for that now (I guess because so many people take it FPP) or the Nemo one cuts down how far you walk if nothing else.  But like you said for Living with the Land, all of those are usually  (other than the characters) "if there's a line, try back in 15 minutes".  I guess I'd try Test Track just so you could get one pic of the family in the same car (I also prefer the single ride line and not having to take the time to design a car but I'm there frequently - if my whole family is here I'd do FPP for the photo opp).


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Thank you for the info! I guess if there's nothing else I could do TT. My DH, DS and DDI: will ride; I will not nor will my DGD3. DGD5 may not be tall enough. I had considered taking them on Living with the Land while they do TT. Maybe we'll just grab an ice cream.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Any idea if the new Star Wars show and Frozen ride will be Tier 1 or Tier 2?


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Not sure about Star Wars but if I recall Maelstrom was a tier 1 so I would assume Frozen would be as well.


----------



## hiroMYhero

The Star Wars stage show will be held outside in the Center Stage area. No FPs for the show.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Thank you both.  I never used a FP+ on Maelstrom, must be because I always use it for Soarin.    Is there seating for the Star Wars show or is it standing room only?  I can't picture the location.  Thank you.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Center Stage is the open space in front of the Chinese Theater. They haven't resurrected the stage yet but it's just an open area. Stand and watch the show - similar to how people stand for the Castle Stage show in MK.


----------



## tstidm1

Is Main street Electrical Parade something that is typically available as a Fourth FP +? Going May 3rd to MK as our MK Day. Mom has requested it as a FP+ priority, so I want to see how worth it is. Is the reserved area for MSEP a good spot for Wishes and getting out after Wishes? Willing to do both there. My prefered Wishes Spot (Main Street Train station) is a no go because of ECV for Mom.


----------



## Robo

tstidm1 said:


> 1. Is Main street Electrical Parade something that is typically available as a Fourth FP +? Going May 3rd to MK as our MK Day. Mom has requested it as a FP+ priority, so I want to see how worth it is.
> 2. Is the reserved area for MSEP a good spot for Wishes
> 3. and getting out after Wishes?
> Willing to do both there.
> 4. My prefered Wishes Spot (Main Street Train station) is a no go because of ECV for Mom.



1. No. Virtually never.
2. Nope. (And, you can't see much at all from there of the "must-see" Celebrate the Magic castle show that starts 15 min. before Wishes.)
3. Yes, at least that.
4. They have recently removed the seats in the viewing area up there.


----------



## ArielSRL

Hopefully this won't cause too much backlash....

I have two child swap FP question. I will not be buying extra MB to get SDFP but I will have my 2 yr old's MB and according to what I've read, his can be used for SDFP. Could I schedule him for SDFP for a child swap ride, enter the FP queue with his band, get the child swap pass then immediately use the pass for myself, my dad, and my 4.5yr old? 

I realize I could just schedule my dad and I for different child swap rides and do it that way, but we all prefer to ride together (mom and my 2 yr old won't be riding). 

The other question I have, and I'm fairly certain I know the answer to, is when my dad, my 4.5 yr old, and I ride a child swap ride, can we get a child swap pass (bc my 2 yr old has to wait with my mom) to use and we three just use it later in the day if we want? My mom doesn't ride any child swap rides except Splash mountain.


----------



## ArielSRL

tstidm1 said:


> Is Main street Electrical Parade something that is typically available as a Fourth FP +? Going May 3rd to MK as our MK Day. Mom has requested it as a FP+ priority, so I want to see how worth it is. Is the reserved area for MSEP a good spot for Wishes and getting out after Wishes? Willing to do both there. My prefered Wishes Spot (Main Street Train station) is a no go because of ECV for Mom.


I saw it available this afternoon for tonight when "practicing" but it was only for the second show, and I only saw it one or two times and I checked availability multiple times.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ArielSRL said:


> Could I schedule him for SDFP for a child swap ride, enter the FP queue with his band, get the child swap pass then immediately use the pass for myself, my dad, and my 4.5yr old?


Your ride choices will be limited but if you scheduled a height-restricted ride, one rider MUST ride first before the Rider Swap pass with 3 riders ride.




ArielSRL said:


> we three just use it later in the day if we want?


Yes. You can use it at any time you would like before it expires.


----------



## Day-Day

ArielSRL said:


> Hopefully this won't cause too much backlash....
> 
> I have two child swap FP question. I will not be buying extra MB to get SDFP but I will have my 2 yr old's MB and according to what I've read, his can be used for SDFP. Could I schedule him for SDFP for a child swap ride, enter the FP queue with his band, get the child swap pass then immediately use the pass for myself, my dad, and my 4.5yr old?
> 
> I realize I could just schedule my dad and I for different child swap rides and do it that way, but we all prefer to ride together (mom and my 2 yr old won't be riding).
> 
> The other question I have, and I'm fairly certain I know the answer to, is when my dad, my 4.5 yr old, and I ride a child swap ride, can we get a child swap pass (bc my 2 yr old has to wait with my mom) to use and we three just use it later in the day if we want? My mom doesn't ride any child swap rides except Splash mountain.



According to item #13 under General on the first post in this thread, the Magic Band for the 2-year-old child will not provide a fastpass.

ETA:  Next post explains that the MB can be used to get FPs at kiosks in parks if the MB does not have any associated FPs assigned to it.  Good to know; maybe we'll find a use with the two under-3-yr-olds we'll have with us on our next visit.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Day-Day said:


> According to item #13 under General on the first post in this thread, the Magic Band for the 2-year-old child will not provide a fastpass.


@ArielSRL will scan the MB at a kiosk - any RFID will trigger a set of 3 FPs at an in park kiosk as long as the RFID is not directly linked to FPs booked for that day.

She cannot pre-book FPs with that MB.


----------



## ArielSRL

hiroMYhero said:


> Your ride choices will be limited but if you scheduled a height-restricted ride, one rider MUST ride first before the Rider Swap pass with 3 riders ride.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. You can use it at any time you would like before it expires.


Thank you so much!!

ETA: does it expire that same day?


----------



## hiroMYhero

ArielSRL said:


> Thank you so much!!
> 
> ETA: does it expire that same day?


In some cases it's good until the end of the month.


----------



## ArielSRL

hiroMYhero said:


> In some cases it's good until the end of the month.


Excellent! Thanks, again!


----------



## ArielSRL

I apologize but I have two more questions. Is child swap available in both the FP queue and the standby queue? For example, we plan to do BTMRR at rope drop without a FP. Can we get a rider swap then? 

And, I realize this is a tad greedy but, can you get a child swap pass when in line using a previous child swap pass?


----------



## hiroMYhero

~ yes, you can get one when in the Standby line.

~ no, that would be like triple-dipping


----------



## ArielSRL

hiroMYhero said:


> ~ yes, you can get one when in the Standby line.
> 
> ~ no, that would be like triple-dipping


Much appreciated!


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

ArielSRL said:


> I apologize but I have two more questions. Is child swap available in both the FP queue and the standby queue? For example, we plan to do BTMRR at rope drop without a FP. Can we get a rider swap then?
> 
> And, I realize this is a tad greedy but, can you get a child swap pass when in line using a previous child swap pass?



Just a heads up, the CM may not give you a rider swap at RD for BTMR if the line isn't building yet (we were told last time that the wait wouldn't be more than 5 mins and it wasn't. Walk on 3 times in a row). It seems to be cast member discretion first thing in the day.


----------



## doconeill

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> Just a heads up, the CM may not give you a rider swap at RD for BTMR if the line isn't building yet (we were told last time that the wait wouldn't be more than 5 mins and it wasn't. Walk on 3 times in a row). It seems to be cast member discretion first thing in the day.



I got told that at RNRC once not long after rope drop. "It's only a 10 minute wait right now." But, it wasn't going to be a 10 minute wait in 10 minutes. He gave me the pass...and sure enough, before DW and DD#1 returned (which was much longer that 10 minutes), it was up to 60...


----------



## ArielSRL

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> Just a heads up, the CM may not give you a rider swap at RD for BTMR if the line isn't building yet (we were told last time that the wait wouldn't be more than 5 mins and it wasn't. Walk on 3 times in a row). It seems to be cast member discretion first thing in the day.


Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## ArielSRL

doconeill said:


> I got told that at RNRC once not long after rope drop. "It's only a 10 minute wait right now." But, it wasn't going to be a 10 minute wait in 10 minutes. He gave me the pass...and sure enough, before DW and DD#1 returned (which was much longer that 10 minutes), it was up to 60...


I'll definitely try that if I get told that about the wait. Thanks!


----------



## Blissful123

I'm sorry if this was asked before in previous pages...but is there a way to 'practice' booking FP so that I know what to expect? I get to choose tomorrow! So midnight...I don't want to waste precious time getting navigated


----------



## doconeill

Blissful123 said:


> I'm sorry if this was asked before in previous pages...but is there a way to 'practice' booking FP so that I know what to expect? I get to choose tomorrow! So midnight...I don't want to waste precious time getting navigated



If you have tickets registered separately in your MDX profile, then yes - you can practice booking and canceling FP+ by selecting days within the next 30 days. 

If you tickets are part of a package, unfortunately not - you can't book anything until the 60 day window opens.


----------



## Blissful123

Yes they are part of a package. Darn. Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

Blissful123 said:


> Yes they are part of a package. Darn. Thanks!


It's really very easy. There are several YouTube tutorials out there you can watch in advance.


----------



## Blissful123

I just checked youtube @Cluelyss...awesome idea! Thank you!!


----------



## provencio

Angel Ariel said:


> When I was playing around, I found I had a lot more flexibility for looking at times if I just scheduled my FP+ first, then went and copied that to DH separately, and then again separately copied to my friend (3 adults total).  I was practicing with ETWB/Thunder/Space...Thunder and Space had lots of availability, but ETWB I had to do the overlapping times deal (ended up with a 20 min window where all 3 could use the FP).
> 
> Is it safe to assume that I should just start with that method (scheduling me, then copying 1 at a time) on the day we do A&E/SDMT?



What do you mean copying? And can I practice prior to my 60 day opening?


----------



## Robo

http://www.disboards.com/threads/practice-and-copying.3488250/


----------



## TheFloatingBear

I am traveling in mid-April, and with Wishes FPs ending and the possibility of obtaining 4th FPs via a phone maybe impacting SDFPs, I'm a bit unsure of my current plan.

Last April, I did mostly late-morning to mid-afternoon FP's, and had a fair amount of success with subsequent SDFPs, at least in MK. Not sure if that will work as well this year, but just want to confirm my general recollection of things...

On the first page of this thread, it says under Additional/Same Day FP, #10 - All scheduled FP+s can be modified on either the MDX system or at a kiosk.

So, my memory from last year is that if we got to a ride and the standby line was short, we could decide to ride standby and modify the FP to something else later in the day - so still part of our initial three (although always the risk that the standby line would increase while one was in line). 

I also recall getting to a ride with a short standby, and riding standby first then using the FP to ride again. I ask because I've read posts where people say that they have "wasted" FPs because the line was short, so not trusting my memory about making changes...

My foggy brain thanks you...


----------



## hiroMYhero

TheFloatingBear said:


> I also recall getting to a ride with a short standby, and riding standby first then using the FP to ride again. I ask because I've read posts where people say that they have "wasted" FPs because the line was short, so not trusting my memory about making changes...


As long as you haven't scanned your MB at the FP tapstile, you can Modify the FP. No need to use one if the Standby wait is 10 minutes or less. 

For the SDFP w/extra MBs that you have planned to use:
The in park kiosks won't be affected by the 4th FP from the app. In park FP system is based on RFID to access the set of 3 FPs. Having an MDE account is not necessary - many guests arrive at the park, buy a ticket, enter, and then head to a kiosk: no MDE account needed.

For 4th FP from the app, MDE is necessary and based upon using all 3 FP entitlements before the 4th is issued.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

hiroMYhero said:


> As long as you haven't scanned your MB at the FP tapstile, you can Modify the FP. No need to use one if the Standby wait is 10 minutes or less.
> 
> For the SDFP w/extra MBs that you have planned to use:
> The in park kiosks won't be affected by the 4th FP from the app. In park FP system is based on RFID to access the set of 3 FPs. Having an MDE account is not necessary - many guests arrive at the park, buy a ticket, enter, and then head to a kiosk: no MDE account needed.
> 
> For 4th FP from the app, MDE is necessary and based upon using all 3 FP entitlements before the 4th is issued.



Thank you for your reply, @hiroMYhero!

We weren't planning on using extra MB's for extra FPs (I asked about the extra set from a split stay, but confirmed that they function as clones) - but maybe we should? But just to clarify... I thought you needed to have another MDE account if you purchased additional MB's so that you could link them? Still my foggy brain persists...


----------



## hiroMYhero

TheFloatingBear said:


> I thought you needed to have another MDE account if you purchased additional MB's so that you could link them?


No, just extra phantoms/new people listed in your MDE account. ScrapYap's thread began prior to the selling of unlinked MBs. With any new MB, it can be linked to anyone you want who is listed in your primary (only) MDE.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

hiroMYhero said:


> No, just extra phantoms/new people listed in your MDE account. ScrapYap's thread began prior to the selling of unlinked MBs. With any new MB, it can be linked to anyone you want who is listed in your primary (only) MDE.



But they have to be linked to a some type of phantom, yes? You can't just buy extras and bring them in and add FPs - you have to link them to a "person", real or imaginary? (Normally I'm a fairly bright person. Really.)


----------



## hiroMYhero

TheFloatingBear said:


> But they have to be linked to a some type of phantom, yes? You can't just buy extras and bring them in and add FPs - you have to link them to a "person", real or imaginary? (Normally I'm a fairly bright person. Really.)


I researched unlinked MBs for ScrapYap's thread. At DHS, unlinked MagicBands didn't work for SDFP. Others reported their unlinked bands worked at the other 3 parks.

The perk of having them linked is that you can Modify the SDFPs via the website/app. There's no reason not to link them. The kiosk doesn't care who they are linked to; it just allows FPs if there aren't any linked to that specific line/person/phantom for that specific day.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

hiroMYhero said:


> I researched unlinked MBs for ScrapYap's thread. At DHS, unlinked MagicBands didn't work for SDFP. Others reported their unlinked bands worked at the other 3 parks.
> 
> The perk of having them linked is that you can Modify the SDFPs via the website/app. There's no reason not to link them. The kiosk doesn't care who they are linked to; it just allows FPs if there aren't any linked to that specific line/person/phantom for that specific day.



You didn't need to go to all that trouble, but I definitely appreciate your efforts - all very helpful information! Thanks!!


----------



## preemiemama

Can I jump in and clarify my understanding?  If I have family members who were on our last trip and are linked in my MDE, I can use their MBs from that last trip and get SDFP with them?  Even without a ticket linked?
Does it matter if they are almost 2 years old (battery-wise, I mean…)?


----------



## Robo

preemiemama said:


> Can I jump in and clarify my understanding?
> 
> 1. If I have family members who were on our last trip and are linked in my MDE, I can use their MBs from that last trip and get SDFP with them?
> 2. Even without a ticket linked?
> 
> 3. Does it matter if they are almost 2 years old (battery-wise, I mean…)?



1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. MB batteries have nothing to do with FP+ in-park booking and scanning.
The MB batteries can be completely dead and still work for FP+ scans at the parks
(and nearly everything else.)


----------



## preemiemama

Thanks, Robo!  This is like the legacy system extras with the old room keys!  It certainly will help us make some easier choices for the advanced FPs.


----------



## Arcanum777

Hi:

I tried finding this answer in the 213 pages of this thread but had no luck - sorry if this is a re-ask:

Concerning the tiering of the fastpass+ at Hollywood Studios -  if I were to prebook only one tier 1 and 1 tier 2, could I then go to the park on the day and get a fastpass for a second ride considered tier one from a fastpass kiosk? My wife wants to ensure that we can gets seats for Fantasmic and, thus, wants the fastpass. I was hoping if I didn't prebook all three spots, would I be able to get a Toy Story fastpass in the park on the day of our visit, or will the system still recognize it as me trying to have two tier 1s?

Thanks, I am a Disneyland veteran but a Disneyworld newb


----------



## sullins5

Newbie to FP on MB's here, and our trip is next month, so needed some validation? If I booked all of us FP's to ride, and someone decides they don't want to ride a ride, do we cancel (or modify) their ride, switch MB's and someone could ride again, or wait til we have ridden and lose that one FP? Hubs said he didn't want to ride one our our rides, but doesn't want to go on to another ride at the same time, but will wait for us. What to do, what to do? LOL


----------



## hiroMYhero

It's better to:
Pre-book TSMM (exact same ride as at DL) and 2 Tier 2 rides. You can always Cancel a Tier 2 ride and after you complete your 2 or 3 FPs, head to a kiosk and book Fantasmic as your 4th FP of the day. Depending on when you go to WDW, the 4th FP may be available by booking through the MDE app.

If you pre-book Fant, you won't be able to go to the kiosk for an additional FP as in your original plan.



Arcanum777 said:


> Hi:
> 
> I tried finding this answer in the 213 pages of this thread but had no luck - sorry if this is a re-ask:
> 
> Concerning the tiering of the fastpass+ at Hollywood Studios -  if I were to prebook only one tier 1 and 1 tier 2, could I then go to the park on the day and get a fastpass for a second ride considered tier one from a fastpass kiosk? My wife wants to ensure that we can gets seats for Fantasmic and, thus, wants the fastpass. I was hoping if I didn't prebook all three spots, would I be able to get a Toy Story fastpass in the park on the day of our visit, or will the system still recognize it as me trying to have two tier 1s?
> 
> Thanks, I am a Disneyland veteran but a Disneyworld newb


----------



## hiroMYhero

sullins5 said:


> Newbie to FP on MB's here, and our trip is next month, so needed some validation? If I booked all of us FP's to ride, and someone decides they don't want to ride a ride, do we cancel (or modify) their ride, switch MB's and someone could ride again, or wait til we have ridden and lose that one FP? Hubs said he didn't want to ride one our our rides, but doesn't want to go on to another ride at the same time, but will wait for us. What to do, what to do? LOL


Switch MBs and allow someone else to ride. That way you won't be wasting a FP.


----------



## Arcanum777

hiroMYhero said:


> It's better to:
> Pre-book TSMM (exact same ride as at DL) and 2 Tier 2 rides. You can always Cancel a Tier 2 ride and after you complete your 2 or 3 FPs, head to a kiosk and book Fantasmic as your 4th FP of the day. Depending on when you go to WDW, the 4th FP may be available by booking through the MDE app.
> 
> If you pre-book Fant, you won't be able to go to the kiosk for an additional FP as in your original plan.




Thanks very much. that is what I will do.


----------



## preemiemama

hiroMYhero said:


> It's better to:
> Pre-book TSMM (exact same ride as at DL) and 2 Tier 2 rides. You can always Cancel a Tier 2 ride and after you complete your 2 or 3 FPs, head to a kiosk and book Fantasmic as your 4th FP of the day. Depending on when you go to WDW, the 4th FP may be available by booking through the MDE app.
> 
> If you pre-book Fant, you won't be able to go to the kiosk for an additional FP as in your original plan.



If Fantasmic is a priority, you could always do the dining package for it as well. I believe the seats are just as good if not better than the FP ones. Then use your  FP on TSMM.


----------



## ArielSRL

sullins5 said:


> Newbie to FP on MB's here, and our trip is next month, so needed some validation? If I booked all of us FP's to ride, and someone decides they don't want to ride a ride, do we cancel (or modify) their ride, switch MB's and someone could ride again, or wait til we have ridden and lose that one FP? Hubs said he didn't want to ride one our our rides, but doesn't want to go on to another ride at the same time, but will wait for us. What to do, what to do? LOL


I'm dealing with the same. My mom doesn't ride any "thrill" rides but Splash Mtn. I asked her if she wanted me to book a different FP for her (and she will have my 2 yr old too) but she hasn't decided.

If she chooses to just wait, then I guess after dad, myself, and 4.5 yr old rides, either hers will just expire or I could cancel it if needed. Unfortunately, just 1 extra FP isn't going to do us much good.

ETA: I guess we could do where dad and my 4.5 yr old rides with their MBs, then I ride with 4.5 yr old using mom's mb. 4.5 yr old would get two rides, but we really plan to get a rider switch pass since we have a 2 yr old who is not tall enough to ride, so then we can all 3 ride together again.


----------



## sullins5

Thanks for the replies. Guess some lucky family member will get to go twice! Hmmm....this might be a good way to reward the planner...


----------



## Cluelyss

Arcanum777 said:


> Hi:
> 
> I tried finding this answer in the 213 pages of this thread but had no luck - sorry if this is a re-ask:
> 
> Concerning the tiering of the fastpass+ at Hollywood Studios -  if I were to prebook only one tier 1 and 1 tier 2, could I then go to the park on the day and get a fastpass for a second ride considered tier one from a fastpass kiosk? My wife wants to ensure that we can gets seats for Fantasmic and, thus, wants the fastpass. I was hoping if I didn't prebook all three spots, would I be able to get a Toy Story fastpass in the park on the day of our visit, or will the system still recognize it as me trying to have two tier 1s?
> 
> Thanks, I am a Disneyland veteran but a Disneyworld newb


In my experience, F! is generally available day of, so I'd just plan to book it as your 4th FP of the day.


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

Cluelyss said:


> In my experience, F! is generally available day of, so I'd just plan to book it as your 4th FP of the day.



I'm wondering if that will still be true once the changes to MDE allow the 4th FP to be booked by the app...


----------



## Robo

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> I'm wondering if that will still be true once the changes to MDE allow the 4th FP to be booked by the app...



It would likely be more true for F! than virtually any other FP, just because they issue _thousands_ of them.


----------



## Cluelyss

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> I'm wondering if that will still be true once the changes to MDE allow the 4th FP to be booked by the app...


I'm curious how this is going to affect SDFP in general. Today you have 2 basic types of planners - those that schedule FPs early to take advantage of getting as many as they can throughout the day, and those that schedule FPs during the busier times (so later in the day) and rarely get additional FPs. 

Will the 2nd group start scheduling theirs earlier to take advantage of being able to schedule additional FPs via the app instead of having to go to a kiosk? Certainly this is more convenient than the kiosks, particularly when park hopping, but will this change the way people schedule their initial 3? 

It will be interesting to see how this plays out in the coming months.


----------



## jlundeen

Cluelyss said:


> I'm curious how this is going to affect SDFP in general. Today you have 2 basic types of planners - those that schedule FPs early to take advantage of getting as many as they can throughout the day, and those that schedule FPs during the busier times (so later in the day) and rarely get additional FPs.
> 
> Will the 2nd group start scheduling theirs earlier to take advantage of being able to schedule additional FPs via the app instead of having to go to a kiosk? Certainly this is more convenient than the kiosks, particularly when park hopping, but will this change the way people schedule their initial 3?
> 
> It will be interesting to see how this plays out in the coming months.



I'm in the "later in the day FP+" group - and in the years that FP+ has been around, I've never tried to get a 4th.  I'm also a "hit the park early, ride what you want, and then leave before the crowds build" kind of person, so between riding most everything I want early or with FP later, I've never had the need to try to get additional ones.


----------



## Cluelyss

jlundeen said:


> I'm in the "later in the day FP+" group - and in the years that FP+ has been around, I've never tried to get a 4th.  I'm also a "hit the park early, ride what you want, and then leave before the crowds build" kind of person, so between riding most everything I want early or with FP later, I've never had the need to try to get additional ones.


We are, too, and not likely to change our strategy based on this new technology. Wonder if that will be the case for others in our boat as well?


----------



## jbrown22

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> I'm wondering if that will still be true once the changes to MDE allow the 4th FP to be booked by the app...



Is this something new?  Or something coming soon?


----------



## hiroMYhero

jbrown22 said:


> Is this something new?  Or something coming soon?


Coming soon. No date has been given.


----------



## mommycrawford

Booking with the app is SUCH an improvement!....Waiting on a long line to avoid waiting on a long line has had me a bit baffled!


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Anyone know if you can book on the app in a different park you plan to hop to?  That would be great.


----------



## Cluelyss

chloelovesdisney said:


> Anyone know if you can book on the app in a different park you plan to hop to?  That would be great.


It's coming, but not yet.


----------



## tstidm1

Just wanted to thank Mesaboy and all of the folks who help on this thread. I just did my FastPass + selections and it went easily. I had a good variety of times and got everything I wanted. Now just getting the rest of the logistics together on the trip.


----------



## momof2n2

mesaboy2 said:


> *HOLLYWOOD STUDIOS (Tiering)*
> 
> *A* - *Rock 'n' Roller Coaster *(Single Rider also available)
> *A* - *Toy Story Midway Mania
> A* - Twilight Zone Tower of Terror
> *B* - For the First Time in Forever: A "Frozen" Sing-Along Celebration (Priority Access)
> *B* - Star Tours
> *B* - *The Great Movie Ride
> C* - *Beauty and the Beast - Live on Stage *(Reserved Area)
> *C* - Disney Junior - Live on Stage (Reserved Area--center-front section, poor viewing, click here for POV)
> *C* - *Fantasmic *(Reserved Area--left-front section)
> *C* - Indiana Jones Epic Stunt Spectacular (Priority Access)
> *C* - Lights, Motors, Action! Extreme Stunt Show (Priority Access)
> *C* - Muppet Vision 3D
> *C* - Voyage of the Little Mermaid (Priority Access



This says TOT is tier A, but mydisneyexperience says Tier B. 
are we anticipating it is moving to tier A?
Thanks!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

momof2n2 said:


> This says TOT is tier A, but mydisneyexperience says Tier B.
> are we anticipating it is moving to tier A?
> Thanks!!


Actually, mesaboy2 has it rated as "A" because a FP saves a great amount of time versus waiting Standby.

It is Tier 2.


----------



## momof2n2

hiroMYhero said:


> Actually, mesaboy2 has it rated as "A" because a FP saves a great amount of time versus waiting Standby.
> 
> It is Tier 2.



Ok.  Thank you.  I am on planning overload.  My FP day is Wednesday and I'm still trying to decide what I want where.  
Now I see it is bold vs. not bold.


----------



## DWDan

First time FP+ and MB'er here and had a question about reserving a FP+ for a ride that may end up being closed.  I'll be able to start reserving FP+'s at midnight tonight, but have read that Big Thunder Mountain Railroad will be closing 4/4 for refurb for a few months. (the Disney site says this ride will be open during my trip, but sites are reporting otherwise), so if I reserve BTMR as a FP+, but then in a few weeks Disney announces that the ride will be closed, do I just lose a FP+ for that ride for that day? Or will Disney give me preference for another ride?


----------



## Cluelyss

DWDan said:


> First time FP+ and MB'er here and had a question about reserving a FP+ for a ride that may end up being closed.  I'll be able to start reserving FP+'s at midnight tonight, but have read that Big Thunder Mountain Railroad will be closing 4/4 for refurb for a few months. (the Disney site says this ride will be open during my trip, but sites are reporting otherwise), so if I reserve BTMR as a FP+, but then in a few weeks Disney announces that the ride will be closed, do I just lose a FP+ for that ride for that day? Or will Disney give me preference for another ride?


The refurb for BTMRR has been moved to an August start date. Any rides scheduled for refurb will not even be listed as option, though, when you go to book. For unplanned maintenance, you'll be given a new FP.


----------



## DWDan

Cluelyss said:


> The refurb for BTMRR has been moved to an August start date. Any rides scheduled for refurb will not even be listed as option, though, when you go to book. For unplanned maintenance, you'll be given a new FP.



Thank you!


----------



## hlsx97

Following this one...thx!


----------



## WDWRook

AE question.  We are to fastpass tonight; 4 in our group.  But I doubt the 9 yr old boy wants to visit A&E so the plan is to just book 2 FP for A&E, and then the boy and I will do Space Mt. 

Right now thedibb shows A&E available but only for 2, not 4.  Whats the best strategy to get those two spots?  I know we need to book all three FP at the same time, and then can change.  Since I doubt we can book 4 A&E to start off, should step one be to only book FPs for 2 people, then copy to add the others?  OR...Book 4 FPs (but book 4 for Space Mt) then change two on SM to A&E?  The other FP will be the 7DMR of course, and IDK the third.  So, 4 7DMR, 2 A&E, 2 Space Mt, 4 ???.


----------



## luapgib

Question: We originally planned a camping only trip and planned to skip the parks since it would be spring break. However we may end up getting cheap tickets (silent auction at school). Since I have MBs from resort only reservation can i link the tickets to a separate account to book my fastpasses (early) and still have the MBS for same day booking?


----------



## hiroMYhero

luapgib said:


> Question: We originally planned a camping only trip and planned to skip the parks since it would be spring break. However we may end up getting cheap tickets (silent auction at school). Since I have MBs from resort only reservation can i link the tickets to a separate account to book my fastpasses (early) and still have the MBS for same day booking?


You can link the tickets to new phantoms in your MDE. You won't have to go back and forth between 2 MDE accounts.


----------



## luapgib

Thank you. That would make it easier. I am still able to pre book my fastpasses on the tickets correct?


----------



## hiroMYhero

luapgib said:


> Thank you. That would make it easier. I am still able to pre book my fastpasses on the tickets correct?


Yes. Linked tickets trigger FP booking. Use the tickets at the park entrance and FP lines.


----------



## Cluelyss

WDWRook said:


> AE question.  We are to fastpass tonight; 4 in our group.  But I doubt the 9 yr old boy wants to visit A&E so the plan is to just book 2 FP for A&E, and then the boy and I will do Space Mt.
> 
> Right now thedibb shows A&E available but only for 2, not 4.  Whats the best strategy to get those two spots?  I know we need to book all three FP at the same time, and then can change.  Since I doubt we can book 4 A&E to start off, should step one be to only book FPs for 2 people, then copy to add the others?  OR...Book 4 FPs (but book 4 for Space Mt) then change two on SM to A&E?  The other FP will be the 7DMR of course, and IDK the third.  So, 4 7DMR, 2 A&E, 2 Space Mt, 4 ???.


Select just the 2 that want A&E, book their 3 for that day, then go back and book the other 2 ppl for that day. You should be able to get the same, or overlapping, times for SDMT and your third choice. Then go back, select all 4, and book the rest of your fast passes. A pain, but your fastest path to A&E. 

Alternatively, schedule all 4 for anything, then use the app to modify the 2 to A&E. I just feel like you lose valuable time in this scenario. 

Good luck!! And if you miss them tonight, just keep checking back, people change their plans all the time. You may also have success booking 2 singles for overlapping times as well.


----------



## WDWRook

Thanks.  A&E look booked already.  Debating moving one MK day to the last day of our trip, but we will miss BOG if we do that.

EDIT:

Boom, got it.  Thanks to the instructions here.  A&E and 7DMT, and everything else we wanted.


----------



## (TxT)

My wife and I used to be jedi masters at the old Fastpass system. When our son was born and we went with my in-laws we quickly figured out how to game the rider switch system and combine it with the Fastpasses to practically never wait in a single line at any park. So suffice to say we were a bit upset when they unveiled this new system a few years back. We are annual pass holders that live down in Miami and like to take spur of the moment weekend trips many times throughout the year with our 3 year old but after the first few times doing this we realized that we were never able to get Fastpasses for many of the rides or times we wanted. What we have now been doing for the past 6 months or so is just booking Fastpases for every day in advance the system will allow. Does anyone else do this? 

Also, does anyone know if Disney has plans to extend the time those with annual passes can book in advance? I remember when they switched to the new system a few years ago talking to someone on the phone when I was upgrading a ticket and he told me that studies had showed people on average only managed 3 Fastpasses (such a low number!!!!!!) which is why they capped it at that but he said they will eventually be rolling out a way to add more which eventually came to fruition (though I have gripes about that too).


----------



## doconeill

(TxT) said:


> My wife and I used to be jedi masters at the old Fastpass system. When our son was born and we went with my in-laws we quickly figured out how to game the rider switch system and combine it with the Fastpasses to practically never wait in a single line at any park. So suffice to say we were a bit upset when they unveiled this new system a few years back. We are annual pass holders that live down in Miami and like to take spur of the moment weekend trips many times throughout the year with our 3 year old but after the first few times doing this we realized that we were never able to get Fastpasses for many of the rides or times we wanted. What we have now been doing for the past 6 months or so is just booking Fastpases for every day in advance the system will allow. Does anyone else do this?
> 
> Also, does anyone know if Disney has plans to extend the time those with annual passes can book in advance? I remember when they switched to the new system a few years ago talking to someone on the phone when I was upgrading a ticket and he told me that studies had showed people on average only managed 3 Fastpasses (such a low number!!!!!!) which is why they capped it at that but he said they will eventually be rolling out a way to add more which eventually came to fruition (though I have gripes about that too).



You are precisely the type of Annual Passholder people feared when they first announced Fastpass+.  And that is why they probably won't change a thing with regards to the number of days an AP can hold for FP+, or the length of the window.

The ability to get more was not a secret back then either - they just wanted to get things going while they worked on the mechanism. They are finally improving that with the ability to get additional same-day passes via the app (soon).


----------



## (TxT)

doconeill said:


> You are precisely the type of Annual Passholder people feared when they first announced Fastpass+.  And that is why they probably won't change a thing with regards to the number of days an AP can hold for FP+, or the length of the window.
> 
> The ability to get more was not a secret back then either - they just wanted to get things going while they worked on the mechanism. They are finally improving that with the ability to get additional same-day passes via the app (soon).



That is a shame about the window for booking if true. It took us 3 trips before we got a chance to ride the Seven Dwarfs coaster and the Fastpasses were for 11:30pm (not ideal with a 2 year old) because they were always booked up - that was the impetus for us deciding to just always have Fastpasses booked for just in case we decide to go. My wife's hatred for large midwestern families has grown in the past couple years as she always blames them for taking up all the good stuff in advance .

Good to know they plan on making it easier to book additional Fastpasses. Even now the three of us are able to do around 5 or 6 a day at the Magic Kingdom and there have been times we've done 8 or 9.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

I'm afraid I know the answer to this but I'll ask anyway... We have a split stay coming up in June with DVC,4 nights at BLT then 4 at the poly.  Will our 60 day fp window for the poly portion not open up until 60 days before that stay starts?  TIA!


----------



## hiroMYhero

magickingdomprincess said:


> I'm afraid I know the answer to this but I'll ask anyway... We have a split stay coming up in June with DVC,4 nights at BLT then 4 at the poly.  Will our 60 day fp window for the poly portion not open up until 60 days before that stay starts?  TIA!


You'll be able to book for all park days from check-in of Stay #1 through checkout of Stay #2.

As long as your tickets are packaged with Stay #1 or separately linked.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

hiroMYhero said:


> You'll be able to book for all park days from check-in of Stay #1 through checkout of Stay #2.
> 
> As long as your tickets are packaged with Stay #1 or separately linked.



I'm sorry, what do you mean by packaged?  The reservations and tickets are all on the same MDE account, two of us have AP's and two have park hoppers.


----------



## doconeill

magickingdomprincess said:


> I'm sorry, what do you mean by packaged?  The reservations and tickets are all on the same MDE account, two of us have AP's and two have park hoppers.



Having different tickets pretty much confirms you don't have a package - a "package" is when you get your tickets as part of your room reservation, which is required for dining plans. When doing a split stay where the package is for the second reservation, it complicates things.


----------



## hiroMYhero

magickingdomprincess said:


> I'm sorry, what do you mean by packaged?  The reservations and tickets are all on the same MDE account, two of us have AP's and two have park hoppers.


"Packaged" as in many book packages and the tickets are not activated until the arrival/check-in date... some people mistakenly book a package for their 2nd Stay and can't book for park days for Stay #1.

You won't have a problem for booking for all park days.


----------



## siskaren

magickingdomprincess said:


> I'm sorry, what do you mean by packaged?  The reservations and tickets are all on the same MDE account, two of us have AP's and two have park hoppers.



She means that stay #1 is a package. But since two of you have park hoppers, I would assume that both reservations are room-only. In that case, you're fine, since that means your tickets are separate from your reservation.


----------



## sullins5

WWYD? We currently have FP's for Epcot on the 22nd of April and AK FP's on the 23rd. With the chance of the Rivers of Light opening on the 22nd, would you change days? I can't quite figure out how to change my FP days ( I can tell how to change w/i same park, but not how to change days all together) without messing all my rides up. We do have PH's. Thanks for any helps!


----------



## ArielSRL

sullins5 said:


> WWYD? We currently have FP's for Epcot on the 22nd of April and AK FP's on the 23rd. With the chance of the Rivers of Light opening on the 22nd, would you change days? I can't quite figure out how to change my FP days ( I can tell how to change w/i same park, but not how to change days all together) without messing all my rides up. We do have PH's. Thanks for any helps!


I wouldn't. The 22nd at AK is gonna be crazy busy, I'm sure.


----------



## sullins5

ArielSRL said:


> I wouldn't. The 22nd at AK is gonna be crazy busy, I'm sure.



Thanks! Decided to keep what I have, especially since I think I'd lose my FP for each park (Epcot and then AK respectively) and have to start all over again with my choices...


----------



## dcibrando

I have an upcoming trip and will be able to book fast passes in a few weeks.  There MAY be two other guests going with us but we aren't sure yet. 

First question, to book fast passes for the other guests do they need to be on the room reservation or do they just need tickets right now (or both)?

Second question, if it is tied to tickets...If I purchase tickets for 2 guests that may be traveling with us on our upcoming vacation and book their fast passes but then they aren't able to go, can those tickets then be assigned to someone else for another time/trip?


----------



## hiroMYhero

dcibrando said:


> do they need to be on the room reservation or do they just need tickets right now (or both)?


List the 2 friends in you Family and Friends list and link tickets to them.



dcibrando said:


> Second question, if it is tied to tickets...If I purchase tickets for 2 guests that may be traveling with us on our upcoming vacation and book their fast passes but then they aren't able to go, can those tickets then be assigned to someone else for another time/trip?


You can Edit names as that is easier. 

The tickets can also be reassigned to others in your MDE account.


----------



## dcibrando

hiroMYhero said:


> List the 2 friends in you Family and Friends list and link tickets to them.
> 
> 
> You can Edit names as that is easier.
> 
> The tickets can also be reassigned to others in your MDE account.



Ok so no harm in buying tickets now assigning them to it and booking fast pass and if they can't go just cancel their fast pass and keep tickets until next trip?


----------



## hiroMYhero

dcibrando said:


> Ok so no harm in buying tickets now assigning them to it and booking fast pass and if they can't go just cancel their fast pass and keep tickets until next trip?


You can actually use their booked FPs as long as you only tap the ticket or MB at the FP tapstiles.

Yes, and save the tickets in MDE. Change names or reassign the entitlements for a future trip.


----------



## mesaboy2

Last post I believe before closing.

New thread can be found here:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/th...ions-superthread.3491680/page-2#post-55347450


----------

